# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  iktidar Türkiye'yi rezil ediyor!

## bozok

İktidar Türkiye'yi rezil ediyor! 



*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/10/2007* 




*AB Türkiye'ye karşı açıkça "önce uyut sonra unut" stratejisi izlemektedir. ABD ise "Terörle Mücadele Koordinatörlüğü" adı altında bir kurum icat ederek Türkiye'yi tam iki yıl oyaladı. şimdilerde de yabancı işgali altındaki Irak'ta, terör konusunda aynı oyalama yöntemini uygulamaya koymuş görünmektedir. Irak ile imzalanan terörle mücadele antlaşması, Türkiye'nin bir kez daha oyalanmaktan asla yorulmayacağını kanıtıdır.* 

*Bugün Türkiye açıktan açığa Kandil dağında üslenen, ABD silahlarıyla teçhiz edilen, Barzani ve Talabani ikilisi tarafından beslenen PKK tehdidiyle karşı karşıyadır.* 

*TSK, terörün kökünü kurutmak istemekte bunun için de Irak sınırına ordusunu yığmıştır. PKK'nın sinsi ve alçakça düzenlediği terörist saldırıları sonucu onlarca evladını şehit veren Türk halkı, bu duruma bir an önce bir çözüm getirilmesini beklemektedir.* 

*AKP iktidarı bu tepkileri "gerekirse gireriz", "kimseden izin almayız", "zamanı gelince göreceksiniz" türünden sözler ederek kamuoyunu oyaladı. Askerin öfkesi ve onca şehit tabutları karşısında iktidar bir şeyler yapma gereği duydu. Irak ile terör sorununu önce Başbakanlar sonra da bakanlar nezdinde Ankara'da ele aldılar. Ortaya garip bir terörle mücadele anlaşması çıktı. Daha doğrusu ortaya çıkan terörle mücadele mutabakatı değil, zevahiri karşılıklı kurtarma anlaşmasıdır. Türk milletinin görüşmelerden tek beklediği "sıcak takip" konusunda karşılıklı bir irade ortaya konulmasıydı. Aslında buna ihtiyaç da yoktu. üünkü Türkiye, saldırıya uğruyordu. Buna tek taraflı sıcak takiple cevap verme hakkını, uluslararası anlaşmalar Türkiye'ye sağlıyordu. ABD'nin yönlendirmesiyle Türkiye, konuyu Irak'la birlikte ele almaya razı oldu. Böylece Irak ile yapılan anlaşmayla "sıcak takip" imkansız hale gelmiş oldu.*

*Başkenti dahil ülkenin hiçbir yerinde kayda değer bir otoritesi olmayan, Orta ve Güney kesimi ABD askerlerinin, Kuzey kesimi Barzani peşmergelerinin denetiminde olan bir ülkenin sembolik bakanıyla ya da Başbakanıyla yapılan görüşmeden bir sonuç alınması da mümkün değildi. Bugün Irak'ta üç otorite var. Bunlar sırasıyla ABD işgal güçleri, Barzani ve Talabani'nin ayrılıkçı güçleri ve Maliki Hükümetinin temsil ettiği sembolik merkezi güç. Türkiye'nin Maliki, yani biçimsel Irak hükümetiyle ilgili bir sorunu yok. Türkiye'nin sınırından sızan teröristler ve onları tank, top, füze ve silahla donatan ABD ve bölgeyi kontrol altında tutan Barzani'yle sorunu var. Türkiye hiç olmayacak işi yaparak varlığını, bütünlüğünü ve bağımsızlığını tehdit eden teröre karşı harekete geçmek için Irak hükümetinden izin ismiştir. Böyle bir anlaşmanın, doğal olarak Irak meclisinden geçmesi gerekmektedir. Irak Anayasası'na göre uluslararası anlaşmaların federal parlamentodan geçebilmesi için üçte iki çoğunluğun onayı gerekiyor. Kürt milletvekilleri kabul etmedikçe bu çoğunluğa ulaşmak mümkün değil. Federal meclisten geçse bile; yine hem federal anayasaya, hem de özerk bölge anayasasına göre, bu anlaşmayı Kuzey Irak'taki parlamentonun da onaylaması şart.* 

*Barzani'nin temsilcileri "Tarafı olmadığımız bir anlaşmayı uygulamayız" diyor ve PKK'yı da terörist örgüt olarak görmedikleri gibi destekliyorlar. Daha da vahimi, kendileri de PKK gibi düşünüyorlar.*

*Sonuçta kukla Irak hükümetiyle Türkiye arasında varılan anlaşmaya (!) göre "Terör örgütlerinin iki ülke topraklarını propaganda veya saldırı amacıyla üs olarak kullanması önlenecek" miş. Diğer bir maddede "Terör örgütlerine verilen lojistik desteğin engellenmesi" öngörülüyor. "Terör örgütü mensuplarının yakalanarak yargılanacağı veya iade edileceği" hükme bağlanıyor. Bütün bunları Maliki hükümeti yapacakmış! Sanki Maliki hükümetinin, bırakın Irak'ın kuzeyini, Bağdat'ta dahi otoritesi varmış gibi!* 

*Türkiye, kukla Irak hükümetinin bakanıyla anlaşmaya varmak için beyhude yere gayretler sarf ederken, Kürt aşiret reisleri devreye giriyor. Hem de kendileri değil alt seviyedeki sözcülerini Türkiye ile muhatap edip, "sıcak takip"e hayır diyorlar.* 

*Böylece Türkiye ile kukla Irak hükümetinin bakanı arasında, zevahiri kurtarma türünden bir anlaşma imzalanıyor.* 

*Binlerce yıllık devlet geleneğine ve dünyanın en güçlü ordularından birisine sahip Türkiye, 2 aşiret reisini aşamamış oluyor.* 

*Türkiye, iki aşiret reisi karşısında aciz bir duruma düşürülecek ülke değildir.* 

*Türkiye'yi temsil edenlerin Türk tarihinden, diplomasinin sınırlarından ve küresel gelişmelerden ne denli habersiz oldukları imzaladıkları metinden anlaşılmaktadır.*

*AKP iktidarı Türkiye'yi dış politikada tam anlamıyla rezil etmiştir. Türkiye bir kez daha bu tür anlaşmalarla kendi kendini aldatmış ve "olmayacak duaya amin" demiştir.* 

*Yazık hem de çok yazık!*

----------


## bozok

Türkiye hiç bu kadar kötü yönetilmemişti 


*YENİüAĞ'dan Mektup* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/10/2007* 



Saygıdeğer okuyucularımız;

AKP iktidarı, göstermelik icraatlarıyla göz boyamaya, borazanlığını yapan yandaş medyasıyla milleti aldatmaya devam ediyor. Anayasa tartışmalarını türban konusuna odaklayan iktidar, gündemi "mahalle baskısı" kavramı ve "Türkiye Malezya olur mu?" sorusuyla meşgul etmeyi başardı. Geçen hafta terör konusunda, kamuoyuna "başarıymış" gibi takdim edilen bir icraatla da sınır ötesi operasyon konusunda Türkiye'nin elini kolunu bağlayan anlaşmaya imza attı. İktidar yandaşı ve dümen suyundaki medya bunu okuyucularına sınır ötesinde PKK terörü ile mücadele yönünde atılmış başarılı bir adım olarak sunarken Yeniçağ, "Skandal anlaşma" manşetiyle acı gerçeği gözler önüne serdi. Türkiye'nin bu konuda uluslararası anlaşmalardan doğan meşru müdafaa hakları ortadayken Irak'taki kukla yönetim ile böyle bir anlaşma imzalaması skandalın daniskasıydı. Böylelikle, Irak'taki ABD kuklalarının izin şartına bağlanan sınır ötesi operasyon artık hayal olurken Kandil'de üslenen PKK da bir koruma zırhına kavuşturuldu. Bu durumu, "Egemenliğe ağır darbe" başlığıyla okuyucularına duyuran Yeniçağ, BM ve NATO'nun "Eğer saldırıya hedef isen vur"diyerek üye ülkelerine tanıdığı meşru müdafaa hakkını hatırlatıp AKP iktidarının Türkiye'yi bu hakkını dahi kullanmaktan aciz hale düşürdüğüne vurgu yaptı.

Değerli okurlarımız;

ülkemiz gerçekten tarihindeki en kritik dönemlerinden birini yaşamakta. Ancak iktidar ve yandaş medyası ise herşeyi güllük güllistanlık göstermeye devam etmekte. Böylesi bir ortamda gazeteniz Yeniçağ, Türk milletinin menfaatleri doğrultusunda sadece doğruları kamuoyuna haykırmayı vatani görev bilmeyi sürdürecektir. 

Ama milletin de gündelik telaşlarından başını kaldırıp, gözünü dört açarak ülkesinde olup bitenleri dikkatle izlemesi artık kaçınılmaz olmuştur. 

üünkü, vatandaşlık görevi sadece oy vermekle başlayıp bitmiyor, oyu ile yönetme veya muhalefet etme iradesi verdiklerini çok sıkı takip etmeyi de gerektiriyor...

İyi haftalar dileğiyle, kalın sağlıcakla...

----------


## bozok

Erdoğan'ın, 'terörü görüşeceğim' dediği Bush neye gülüyor? 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr*
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/10/2007* 





*SüZDE "ateşkeş" taktikleri ile ülkeyi yöneten gafilleri 1 yıl boyunca oyalayan bölücü terör örgütü, yeterince derlenip toparlanıp, siyasi sözcülerini de Meclis'e soktuktan sonra, "mayınlı" eylemlere ara verip yeniden "silahlı" saldırıya geçti.*

*ünce, şırnak'ta bir minibüsle köylerine dönmekte olan korucu ailesine mensup 12 gariban vatandaşı, iftar vakti yaylım ateşine tutup katlettiler.*

*Aradan çok fazla geçmeden, yine aynı bölgede operasyondan dönen bir birliğin artçı kuvvetlerini pusuya düşürüp, 13 mehmetçiği şehit ettiler.*

*Yetmedi, 24 saat içerisinde "bu da KDV'si olsun" kabilinden iki vatan evladına daha kıydılar.*

*Sonra da ellerini kollarını sallayarak kaçtılar.*

*Olan yine hayatlarının baharında kara toprağa giren vatan evlatlarına ve ailelerine oldu.*

*20 yıldan beri aynı filmi seyrediyor, her seferinde yetkililerden aynı açıklamaları dinliyoruz.*

*Cumhurbaşkanı diyor ki:*
*- "Bu alçakça saldırıyı lanetle kınıyoruz."* 

*Başbakan diyor ki:*
*- "Teröristler döktükleri kanda boğulacak."*

*İçişleri Bakanı diyor ki:*
*- "Terörün kökünü kazımaya kararlıyız."* 

*Genelkurmay Başkanı diyor ki:*
*- "şehitlerimizin kanı yerde kalmayacak."*

*Bazen Milli Güvenlik Kurulu, bazen Terörle Mücadele Kurulu, bazen Bakanlar Kurulu toplanıyor.*
*Neticede değişen bir şey olmuyor.*

** * **

*24 saat içerisinde tam 15 vatan evladı şehit oldu.*

*Ama milletin yüzde 47 oyunu alarak yeniden iktidara gelen BOP Eşbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, tedbir olarak bakın neler söylüyor:* 

*- "ünümüzdeki ay içerisinde ABD?ye bir seyahatim olacak. Başkan Bush ile tabii ki terör konusunu da görüşüp konuşacağız."* 

*Bu sözleri Erdoğan'ın ağzından kaç defa duymuştunuz acaba, hiç hatırlıyor musunuz?*

*Erdoğan'ın 10.02.2006 tarihinde Beyaz Saray'da ABD Başkanı George Bush ile yaptığı 1 saat 40 dakika süren görüşmenin ardından, Anadolu Ajansı'na yaptığı açıklamada şöyle diyordu:*

*- "Sayın Bush'u terör ile mücadele çok kararlı gördüm. "Benim uluslararası tavrımı biliyorsunuz" dediler. Biz de "Kuzey Irak'ta bu kararlılığı görmek istiyoruz" dedik. ülkemizde anti Amerikancı gelişmenin kalkması için kararlılıkla terör örgütünün üzerine gidilmesini istedik. üzerlerine düşeni yapacaklarını söylediler."* 

*Evet, o kararlı Bush oğlu Bush, daha sonra Irak'ın kuzeyinde ayrı bir devlet kurmaya çalışan Talabani ve Barzani'yi Beyaz Saray'da ağırlamış, ardından* 

*Türkiye'ye şu mesajı yollamıştı:*

*- "PKK meselesini Barzani ve Talabani ile görüştük, size bir güzellik yapacaklar."* 

*Sonrasında Barzani'nin, Türkiye'ye nasıl tehditler savurmaya başladığını hep birlikte gördük.*

*Bush, nihayet "Bu işe bizi karıştırmayın" diyerek topu Irak'taki İşgal Hükümeti'ne attı.*

** * **


*Türkiye'yi sanki Amerika yönetiyor.*

*İktidar koltuğuna oturanlar, Türkiye bir "sömürge" devleti, kendileri de birer "sömürge valisi" imiş gibi en ufak bir mesele karşısında hemen Beyaz Saray'ın kapısını çalıyorlar.* 

*Ne kadar ciddiye alındıkları ise belli.*

*ABD eski Başkanı Bill Clinton, Kardak Krizi ile ilgili bir soruyu cevaplandırırken şöyle diyordu:*

*"O dönem Türkiye başbakanı olan Tansu üiller aradı, 12 keçi yaşayan bir kayacık yüzünden savaşın eşiğine gelindiğini söyledi. Az kalsın kahkahalarla gülecektim."* 

*Tayyip Erdoğan, Beyaz Saray'ı bir ziyaretinde basın mensuplarına "Türkiye'nin Kıbrıs konusundaki hassasiyetini" görüştüklerini söylediğinde, yanında bulunan George Bush da katıla katıla gülmüştü.*

*Her şey apaçık ortada.*

*24 saat içerisinde Mehmetçiği şehit eden teröristler, "stratejik ortakları" Amerikan'ın koruyucu kanatları altında beslenip büyütülüyorlar. Amerikalı komutanlar tarafından eğitiliyorlar. Amerikan yapımı silahları kullanıyorlar.*

*Amerika, "kendi emellerine hizmet eden" eli kanlı teröristlere karşı Türk askerinin bir "sınırötesi operasyon" düzenlemesine dahi izin vermiyor.*

*Tayyip Erdoğan, kapalı kapılar ardında verdiği sözler yüzünden Meclis'ten karar çıkartamıyor.*

*Adabı ile istifa edip kenara çekilmek yerine, oy aldığı kitleleri kandırmak için, hala o eski bildik bayatlamış numaraları tekrarlayıp "Meseleyi Bush ile konuşacağız" diyebiliyor.*

*Bu kadarına da artık pes doğrusu.*

*Bush gülmesin de ne yapsın?*

----------


## bozok

Bölücü terörle mücadelede hükümet nerede? 



*Sadi SOMUNCUOĞLU* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/10/2007* 




*Hükümet sözcüsü Cemil üiçek ne diyor?* 

*Aynen alıyorum: "Aslında sözün bittiği konuyu konuşuyoruz. Bugüne kadar hükümet olarak ne tedbir varsa almaya karar verdik. Ve alınan kararların devamlılığı sürüyor. Soğukkanlı olarak akla gelebilecek tüm tedbirleri almaya çalışacağız.. Bu konuda tek bir tedbir alınırsa sorunun çözülebileceği sanılmaktadır... Alacağımız tedbirin soruna ne ölçüde olumlu ya da olumsuz tesir edeceğini bilmeliyiz."* 

*Türkçesi bozuk ve ne demek istediği anlaşılamayan bu karmakarışık açıklamayı (!) nasıl yorumlayabiliriz?* 

*Panik halinin bir ifadesi mi diyelim?* 

*üyleyse neyin paniği?* 

*Vebalin mi, tükenmişliğin mi, yoksa suçüstü olmanın mı?* 

*Aslında Hükümet adına yapılan bu konuşmayı cümle cümle ele alıp, iktidarın ruh halinin fotoğrafını çekmek de mümkün.* 

*Tıpkı, herkese laf yetiştiren söz ustası Başbakan Erdoğan'ın, sıra Barzani'ye gelince kekeleyen, konuşacak kelime bulmakta zorlanan, tıkız sözlerinde olduğu gibi. Ama biz bunu geçelim, meseleye yukarıdaki sorular açısından yaklaşalım.* 

*Bakınız, üiçek bir yandan sözün bittiğinden bahsedip, akla gelebilecek bütün tedbirlerin alınacağını vurgularken, öbür yandan "Alacağımız tedbirin soruna ne ölçüde olumlu ya da olumsuz tesir edeceğini bilmeliyiz." şeklinde garip bir ifade kullanıyor. Bir garip cümle de, "Bu konuda tek bir tedbir alınırsa sorunun çözülebileceği sanılmaktadır." ifadesidir. Sanki böyle "sanan" bir Allah'ın kulu varmış gibi, Irak operasyonu çarpıtılıyor.* 

*Demek ki, Hükümet tedbir arayacakmış. Oysa Türkiye bölücü terörle 1984'den beri mücadele ediyor. İlk yıllardaki acemilikler geçmiş, mücadelede ciddi bir tecrübeye sahip olunmuştur. 2002'de terörün dibe vurması bundandır. Bu dönemde de yapılan sayısız resmi toplantıda, uzmanlar defalarca her tedbiri masaya yatırmış, dosyalar bu raporlarla dolmuştur. Bunun aksini düşünmek, devlete hakaret olur. Açıktır ki, tedbirler belli de, uygulayacak siyasi irade aranıyor.* 

*Konuya biraz daha yaklaşmak için hafızalarımızı yoklayalım.* 

*12 Köy Korucusu ve vatandaştan sonra 15 askerimizin daha şehit edilmesi üzerine tansiyon yükseldi.* 

*İktidar suskunluğunu bozarak, harekete geçti.* 

*Ne mi yapıyor?* 

*Geçmişte neler yapmışsa aynısını tekrarlıyor.Kuru sıkı laflar, "Geceler gebe" gibi esrarengiz sözler ve gerekli tedbirlerin alınacağının beyanı.* 

*Yalnız bu defa farklı bir gelişme daha oldu. Başbakan 1 ay sonra, derdimize şifa için ABD'ye gideceğini, Başkan Bush'la görüşüp, birlikte hareket edeceklerini müjdeledi. Müjdeledi de, geçenlerde BM toplantısı için oradaydı, PKK terör örgütünün ABD yapımı tankı, topu var demedi mi?* 

*Aynı konuda, Komutanlarımız delilleriyle PKK'yı ABD'nin silahlandırdığını açıklamadı mı?* 

*Hatta Batı basını aynı tespitleri, Kandil röportajıyla ortaya koymadı mı?* 

*Bunların hepsi birer gerçek.*

*Bu gerçeğin üstüne, ABD dışişleri adına yapılan yazılı açıklamayı okuyalım: "PKK terörist tehdidini ortadan kaldırmak için Türk hükümetiyle işbirliğimizi sürdüreceğiz. Irak makamlarını, PKK'ya karşı etkili tedbirler almaya çağırıyoruz."* 

*Dışişleri sözcüsü Tom Casey, daha geçen gün, "Elbette bu meselenin Türk halkı için duygusal bir mesele olmasını anlıyorum. Ve elbette insanların bu mesele yüzünden canı sıkkın" diyordu.* 

*şimdi soralım. Teröristi besleyen, silahlandıran, koruyup kollayan, hukuken terörist değil mi?* 

*Medet umduğumu adrese bakıp, yapılmak istenen ne? Gerçekten kim kimi kandırıyor, kim kiminle alay ediyor, sormayalım mı?* 

*Millet başka, etnisite başka*

*Bilindiği gibi bölücü terörle mücadelenin iki yönü var. Birincisi terörist, ikincisi terör. Kısaca, sivrisinek ve bataklık. Güvenlik güçlerimiz teröristle kahramanca mücadele ediyor. Ama, bataklık kurutulmazsa, sivrisinek bitmez. Bunun için başta hükümet, topyekun hareket şart. Ama hükümet devrede değil. Bataklık nereden çıkıyor? Türkiye'de, sadece Türk Milleti yok, biz de varız. O halde devlete, vatana, millete ortak olacağız iddiasından. Bunun için teröre başvuruluyor.* 

*Bu iddianın yanlışlığını, etnik/ırk esasına göre devlet düzeni kurulamayacağını, dünyada dağılan Yugoslavya ve kan deryası içinde yüzen Irak'tan başka hiçbir yerde uygulanmadığını, bu oyunun haçlı projesi olduğunu, herkese zarar vereceğini, Türkiye'de yaşayanların kökeni ne olursa, din, dil, tarih, vatan, kültür, gelenek-görenek, örf- adet birliği gibi her alanda kaynaşarak Türk Milletinin şerefli, eşit insanları olduğunu kim anlatacak?* 

*Elbette herkes, ama başta hükümet.*

----------


## bozok

> Erdoğan'ın, 'terörü görüşeceğim' dediği Bush neye gülüyor? 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> *24 saat içerisinde tam 15 vatan evladı şehit oldu.*
> 
> *Ama milletin yüzde 47 oyunu alarak yeniden iktidara gelen BOP Eşbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, tedbir olarak bakın neler söylüyor:* 
> ...


ABD'den çare siparişi


*Bekir COşKUN*
*[email protected]*
*10 Ekim 2007* 




*"üNüMüZDEKİ ay (konu için) Amerika'ya gidiyorum..."*

*Normalde 15 şehit verilince bir Başbakan'ın başka yere gitmesi gerekmez mi?*

*Havaalanında gazeteci ordusu "15 şehit var, ne diyeceksiniz?.." diye sorunca, böyle diyor Başbakan: "ünümüzdeki ay Amerika'ya gidiyorum..."*

*Hani insan o felaket haberi karşısında "Olağanüstü TBMM'ye gidiyorum" der, "MGK'ya gidiyorum" der, "Kuzey Irak'a giriyorum" der.*

*Hatta bari "Eve gidiyorum" der...*

*"ünümüzdeki ay Amerika'ya gidiyorum" demez bir Başbakan.*

*Tamam; ABD'nin bilgisi ve onayı olmadan bir yere gidemeyeceklerini elbette biliyoruz.*

*Nitekim o an Başbakan'ın ilk tepki ve aklına gelen ilk şey olarak "ünümüzdeki ay Amerika'ya gidiyorum, bu seyahatte Başkan Bush ile bu konuyu konuşacağım" demesi onun bilinçaltındaki bağımlılığı gösterir.*

*Ama insan bari belli etmez.*

***

*şimdi içimdeki fesat kabardı mı? Belki Başkan Bush'u arada bir arıyordur:*

*"Sayın Başkan..."*

*"Ohhh mistır Tayyip..."*

*"İzninizle ben giriyorum..."* 

*"Kuzel Irak'a mı?..."*

*"üç aylara..."*

***

*Doğal ihtiyaçlar için de ABD'den izin alıp almadıklarını bilemeyiz.*

*Ama bir Başbakan, 15 askerinin şehit edildiği gece "ünümüzdeki ay Amerika'ya gidiyorum, bunu Başkan Bush ile konuşacağız" dememeli.*

*Ayıp olur...*

*İşte Washington'da sözcüler "Kuzey Irak'a giremezsiniz" dediler.*

*Yüreğiniz varsa kıpırdayın...*

*üünkü; iktidarını önce ABD'ye koşarak sağlayan, ABD'nin eteğine yapışarak ayakta durabilen, her fırsatta temsilcilerini gönderip ABD'ye bağlılıklarını bildirme gereğini duyan, ABD'yi ikinci evi gibi kullanan ancak böyle yapabilir.*

*üocuklarımızın ABD desteği ve silahı ile öldürüldüğünü bile bile "strateji ortağı" olduğunu söyleyip durur da tepki gösteremez...*

*15 şehit haberi verildiğinde şöyle der:*

*"ünümüzdeki ay Amerika'ya......"*

*Bu kadar...*

----------


## bozok

Sorun dışarda değil


*Yalçın DOĞAN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*11.10.2007*



*DAHA on gün önce, Irak'la imzalanan anlaşma ile, Türkiye sıcak takipten vazgeçiyor. şimdi ise, sınır ötesi operasyon sesleri.*

*1- Ortada bir anlaşma var. Türkiye şimdi bu anlaşmayı çiğnemiş olmayacak mı? üiğnerse, sınır ötesi harekat, uluslararası alanda Türkiye'yi zor durumda bırakmayacak mı?*

*2- Madem, sınır ötesi harekat düşüncesi var, o zaman Türkiye sıcak takipten vazgeçtiğini bir anlaşmayla dünyaya neden ilan ediyor? Kötü yönetim kendini burada olanca aczi ile gösteriyor.*

*3- Sınır ötesi harekatı her derde deva gibi göstermek, yanlış bir politika. Geçmişte, pek çok sıcak takip var ve sonuç ortada. Sınır ötesi harekat olacak, terör bitecek, gibi bir hava yaratmak, halkın morali ve güveni açısından sakıncalı.*

*4- Sorun dışarda değil, içerde. Dünyadaki bütün benzer örnekler, dış destekli teröre karşı, sıcak takibi değil, terörü besleyenlere, olayı yüz kez, bin kez anlatmayı ön plana alıyor.*

*Sıcak takip geçici bir önlem. Terörün kaynaklarını yok etmek, bir iç politika konusu.* 

*Asıl kanama içerde, çözüm onun için içerde.*

----------


## bozok

AKP İktidarı Bitmiştir !..


*ümit Zileli*
*14.10.2007*



*şu lafa bakın:*

*- ünümüzdeki ay bu konuyu Başkan Bush 'la konuşacağım...* 

*Kim konuşacak?.* 

*Tayyip Bey !..* 

*Neyi konuşacak?.* 

*PKK terörünün canımızı nasıl yaktığını, gencecik evlatlarımızı art arda nasıl şehit verdiğimizi...* 

*Peki bütün bunları hem de bir ay sonra binlerce kilometre uzaktaki ABD Başkanı'na niçin anlatacak?..* 

*PKK sorununa çözüm bulması için...* 

*- Yazık!.. Bir yurttaş olarak utanç duydum...* 

*Aynı Tayyip Bey, daha önce, ikide bir gidip geldiği, pek sevdiği ABD'de Başkan Bush'a PKK sorununu kaç kez anlatmıştı?.* 

*- !!!* 

*Bakın, 10 şubat 2006 tarihli şu laf da Beyaz Saray'da ABD Başkanı'yla bilmem kaçıncı görüşmesini yapan Tayyip Bey'e ait:* 

*- Bush'u PKK ile mücadele konusunda çok kararlı gördüm...* 

*Aynı gün devletin Anadolu Ajansı ise aynen şu haberi geçiyordu:* 

*- Bush ve Erdoğan'ın basına yaptıkları açıklamada görüşülen konular sıralanırken PKK'nin adı geçmedi...* 

*Haberden anlaşıldığı gibi, Tayyip Bey, PKK'nin adının bile geçmediği görüşmede, Bush'un ne denli kararlı olduğunu kavrayıvermişti!.. Aradan neredeyse iki yıl geçti. İki günde tam 15 evladımızı şehit verdik. Tayyip Bey, bir kez daha konuyu ABD Başkanı'yla konuşacağını, diğer bir anlatımla "izin isteyeceğini" büyük bir aymazlık ve de vurdumduymazlıkla söyleyebiliyor... Bu, belki de Tayyip Bey için gayet normal olabilir, ancak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Başbakanı adına acınacak bir aczin işaretidir.* 

*- Türkiye bunu hiç hak etmiyor...* 

***** 

*Anavatan Partisi Genel Başkanı Erkan Mumcu, önceki gün AKP iktidarı için aynen şu açıklamayı yaptı:* 

*- Hükümet, emperyalizmin tezgahını çözümleyecek ve karşı duracak ahlaka sahip değildir. "ünümüzdeki ay bu konuları Başkan Bush'la görüşeceğim" cümlesi, içine düşülen sefil durumun adeta kanıtı niteliğindedir.* 

*üok ağır, değil mi?.. üstelik bu lafları AKP iktidarının bakanlık koltuğunda oturan, onları çok iyi tanıyan, seçim öncesinde iktidarı düştüğü karanlık kuyudan çıkaran Mumcu'nun söylemesi özellikle ilginç tabii!..* 

*şimdi, yıllardır defalarca seyrettiğimiz aynı oyun bir kez daha oynanacak...* 

*Adlarını artık ezbere bildiğiniz işbirlikçi milli takımın asil, yedek tüm üyeleri, TMSF genel yayın yönetmenleri ve dinci medya, var güçleriyle iktidarı temizlemek için harekete geçecekler. Aslına bakarsanız geçtiler bile; Vakit adlı dinci ceride, Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın fotoğrafının altına "Sorumlu hesap vermeli" manşetini attı bile.* 

*Daha da vahimi var: Taha Kıvanç takma ismiyle dedikodu köşesi yazan Fehmi Koru, her zaman yaptığını yaptı, adını vermediği birilerini alet etti ve "Yorumcular arasında bazı eylemlerin PKK tarafından yapılmadığına inananlar olduğunu biliyorum" diyerek, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni işaret etti. Bu yargısına gerekçe olarak da, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Başbuğ 'un geçenlerde yaptığı, "Türkiye'nin gelişmeleri engelleyecek, maliyetleri artırabilecek (ABD'nin) bir güce sahip olmadığı söylenemez" sözlerini gösterdi. Zaman gazetesinin bazı kalemşorları da aynı doğrultuda kalem salladı... Peki, bu kendi ordusunu alçakça bir saldırının sorumlusu gibi göstermeye yönelik yazıların hemen ardından ne oldu dersiniz?.* 

*- PKK, bu katliamı resmen üstlendi!..* 

*Acaba, bu yazıları yazanlar biraz olsun hicap duymuş mudur? Hiç sanmıyorum!.. Diğer işbirlikçi kalemlere gelince, bu saldırıyı, "sivil anayasa"yı engelleme girişimi, demokratikleşme(!) yolunda ilerleyen Türkiye'ye suikast" olarak nitelendirip çıkıverdiler işin içinden...* 

*- Baştan aşağı tiksinti verici...* 

*Ehh, ben de bu "yüz kızartan inciler" karşısında rahatlıkla kendi düşüncemi söyleyebilirim öyleyse; yeminli işbirlikçiler ne yaparlarsa yapsınlar, hangi ABD etiketli senaryoyu yazarlarsa yazsınlar, MHP gibi sözde muhalefet partileri ne türden "koltuk değneği" olurlarsa olsunlar, uzatmalar tabii ki oynanacak, ancak sonuç değişmeyecektir:* 

*- Bu ülkeye onulmaz zararlar veren AKP iktidarı bitmiştir!..*

----------


## bozok

Sınır ve sinir ötesi operasyon! 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/10/2007* 




*Türkiye bir terör belasıyla karşı karşıya mıdır?* 

*Karşı karşıyadır!* 

*Türkiye her gün şu kadar insanını bu teröre kurban vermekte midir?* 

*Vermektedir.* 

*Bu saldırılar Kuzey Irak'taki Kandil Dağından planlanmakta mıdır?* 

*Evet oradan planlanmaktadır!* 

*PKK'yı Kandil'de Barzani koruyup kollayıp desteklemekte midir?* 

*Evet desteklemektedir!* 

*Daha önce de PKK, Suriye'yi üs olarak kullanıyor muydu?* 

*Kullanıyordu!* 

*Suriye'nin o zamanki Devlet Başkanı Hafız Esad PKK'ya bugün Barzani'nin yaptığı gibi hamilik yapıyor muydu?* 

*Yapıyordu!* 

*Türkiye PKK yüzünden onlarca yıl sonra Suriye'yi savaşla tehdit etmiş miydi?* 

*Etmişti!* 

*Türkiye'nin bu kararlı duruşu, terör örgütüne ve liderine Suriye'yi dar etmiş miydi?* 

*Etmişti!* 

*Bugün Barzani Türkiye'yi tehdit ediyor mu?* 

*Ediyor!* 

*Kuzey Irak'ta iki başlı bir tehdit var mı?* 

*Var!* 

*Genelkurmay Başkanı "Oraya müdahale gereklidir. Müdahale edersek istediğimiz sonucu alırız" diyor mu?* 

*Diyor.* 

*Siz ne diyorsunuz?* 

*Yüksek ücretli köşe yazarları!* 

*Sizin derdiniz ne?* 

*AB'ye kulluk mertebesinde biat etmiş olanlar?* 

*Hele siz fildişi kulede "ikinci cumhuriyet" inşa etmek için, halkın bilincini istila etmekle meşgul televizyon programcıları, sizin efkarlanma nedeniniz nedir?*

*Irak'a ya da Kandil'e girilmesi halinde, savaşacak olan askerler ölmeyi de göze alarak böyle düşünürken, masa başında viskisini yudumlayanlar ne diyor:* 

*"Orası bataklıktır, bir kez Irak'a girersek bir daha çıkamayacağız, çünkü batağın tamamen içine çekileceğiz. Burada başlatılan somut ilişki sonucunda belki İran'a daha sonra yapılacak bir müdahalede de ABD ile Türkiye?nin birlikte hareket etmesinin yolu açılacak."* 

*üncelikle bu köşe başını tutmuş ve köşe olmuş zatların, Türk Genelkurmayının bu anlamda zekasını küçümsedikleri görülmektedir. Bu muhteşem akıl ustaları (!) terör yuvasını dağıtmak için oraya girme izni isteyenlerin, nasıl çıkılacağının hesabını yapmadığını mı sanıyor? Yoksa Türkiye'nin (kendileri gibi) her önüne gelen tarafından kullanalıbilen bir ülke olduğunu mu düşünüyorlar? İki günde otuzun üzerinde vatan evladı şehit edilirken "aman efendim nedir bu böyle panik atak!" diye başlık atanlar bile var. Onlara, herhalde Erbakan Hoca siyasette olsaydı "Sizi gidi sinirleri ve sınırları kalmamış ABD kulübünün üyeleri sizi!" derdi.* 

*Sonra bu taifeye sormak gerekir, kim panik atak olmuş ki?* 

*şehit cenazeleri al bayrağa sarıldığında, şanlı medyanın en büyükleri dansöz oynatmayı tercih etmedi mi?* 

*Ne panik atağı kardeşim, ekranlar eğlence şöleni programlarıyla ağzına kadar dolu değil miydi? Bu mu panik atak?* 

*Geçiniz beyler geçiniz!*

*Hele hele olanı biteni kavrama özürlü olan bir grup var ki, onların durumu bir başka faciadır. Onların tezi de şu; "Sanki Türk askeri Kuzey Irak'a girerse PKK terörünün kökü kazınacak. Sanki Türk askeri ilk kez böyle bir operasyon yapacakmış gibi. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, terör yuvası olduğu söylenen bölgeye bugüne kadar tam 24 kez girdi."* 

*12 Nisan tarihli konuşmasında Orgeneral Büyükanıt, o girmelerin nasıl sonuçlar ürettiğini çok açık bir biçimde ortaya koymuştu.* 

*Ey gafiller! Eğer o zamanlar Türk askeri terörün yuvasına 24 kez girip onları dağıtmamış olsaydı, bugün ülkede terörün hangi boyutta olacağını hiç düşündünüz mü? Nitekim o Irak'taki kamplara girmeler sonucudur ki, 2002 yılına gelindiğinde terör sıfır noktasına gelmişti.* 

*"Girdik de ne oldu?" gibi bir yanlış soruya "girdik de ne olmadı ki?" gibi doğru bir cevap rahatlıkla verilebilir.* 

*Elbette Kandil ya da Irak'a girmek terörü hiçbir zaman tümüyle bitirmez. Daha da ötesini söyleyelim, terör hiçbir zaman tamamıyla bitirilemez. Ancak bu tür operasyonlarla terör kontrol edilebilir hale getirilir, marjinalleştirilir ve etkisizleştirilebilir. Bunun başka yolu da yoktur. Terörle bütün dünyada olduğu gibi "şiddet" in alfabesiyle konuşmak mecburiyettir. Türkiye?deki medyanın "sınır ötesi operasyon" için tezkere çıkarılması dolaysıyla takındığı tavır, "PKK'nın psikolojik savaştaki başarısının "ve" terör örgütüne katılımın önüne niçin geçilemediğinin de kanıtı gibidir. Birileri, dışarıda PKK'yı sürekli korur ve birileri de içeride PKK'ya sürekli ümit verir, hatta dolaylı olarak haklı ilan ederse, alınacak sonuç bu günkünden çok da farklı olamaz!*

----------


## bozok

Kürtler-Türkler Kore-Vietnam-Kuzey Irak 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/10/2007* 



*"Sınır ütesi" TBMM'ye geldi. Güneydoğu'lu Milletvekillerinin ve PKK "vekilleri" DTP'lilerin, karşı oylarına rağmen, her halde kabul edilecek. Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun "Görev verilirse yaparız" dedikten sonra "Mevsime bakarız, başka şeylere bakarız... İhtiyaç nedir, ona bakarız" dedi. Yani, "bize bu yetkiyi verin; biz işimizi biliriz, icabını yaparız" demeye getirdi!* 

*Türk Genelkurmayı, laf olsun diye harekat yapmaz.* 

*Kendi gücünü başkaları bilmiyorlarsa,* 

*Komutanlar bilir!* 

*Hükümet Sözcüsü, Cemil üiçek "Bir yıl müddetli ve bu hafta içinde görüşülecek Tezkereyi" sunarken, "Umarım kullanılmasına imkan kalmaz" demişti.* 

*Ondan sonra, Başbakan Erdoğan da celallendikten sonra yelkenleri suya indirmeye başladı... Diyor ki: "Tezkerenin geçmesi hemen operasyon anlamına gelmez. Tezkerenin kullanılmasına gerek kalmamasını samimiyetle temenni ediyorum... İhtiyaç olması halinde ve en iyi neticeyi alacak şekilde, doğru zaman ve zeminde gereken yapılacaktır."* 

*Erdoğan'ın ve üiçek'in sözleriyle Orgeneral Saygın'ın ifadeleri arasında derin bir fark var; TSK kararlı, AKP gene savsaklamak için bahane arıyor. şu "imkan" ve "doğru zaman ve zeminin, ihtiyaç halinin" ne olduğunu, bir anlasak. Her gün şehit ve gazi verilmesi mi?* 

*Erdoğan da yardımcısı üiçek'in sözlerini teyit etmiş; "Muhtemel sınır ötesi harekatın hedefi, sadece ve sadece terör örgütüdür. Irak'taki insanlar bizim akrabalarımızdır." demiş...*

*Bunun da derin manası; Güneydoğu oyları için, operasyona açıkça karşı çıkan DTP ile rekabet ve de AKP içinde "Tezkereye" oy vermeyecek Güneydoğulu Milletvekillerine "sus payı"!* 

*Daha da açayım; acaba iktidar sonunda, tezkereyi "ne yapalım, imkanımız-toplu durum müsait değil" deyip savsaklamakta devam mı edecek... Ve böyle yaparsa Ordu, muhalefet ve millet, ne yapacak?*

*"Operasyona imkan kalmaması"; farzı muhal "PKK'nın operasyon olmadan ortadan sözde kalkması, kalkarsa veya hile-i şeriye ile kalkmış gibi gösterilmesi ise" o zaman da "artık gerek kalmadı" mı denecek?* 

*PKK sözde adını ve kılık değiştirse, gene de bölücülüğün köklerini artık kurutmak gerek.* 

*Nitekim Baykal ve üiçek bu ihtimale şiddetle karşı çıkıyorlar. Baykal "PKK yetmez, onu koruyanları tercihe zorlamalıyız" , Bahçeli de "Barzani de kapsama alınmalı" diyorlar. Kısacası, "sivrisinekleri öldürmek yetmez... Onları besleyen bataklığı, artık dibinden kurutmak gerekiyor."* 

*Ertuğrul üzkök Kuzey Irak'ı, Vietnam savaşıyla kıyas ediyor ve diyor ki; "Sınırın bu tarafında ve öteki tarafında, Türkiye ile ABD arasındaki gerginlikten medet uman Kürtlere tavsiye ederim, Vietnam savaşının sonuna dair filmlere baksınlar." Hatırlatıyor, ABD, Vietnam savaşında yıllarca süren kan-ter ve gözyaşından sonra mağlup olmuş ve sonunda da, Hanoy'daki ABD binasının çatısından, helikopterlerle kaçmaya mecbur olmuş ve işbirlikçileri kaderlerine terk etmişti. üzkök de Kürtlere, "Amerikalılar çekilince, öyle kalırsınız; Türklerle birlikte yaşamak zorunda kalırsınız" diyor.* 

*Bir bakıma doğru, ama benzerlik oraya kadar. Güneydoğu, Vietnam değil -oyun aynı oyun değil- ve bölücüler "işbirlikçi"değil ve TSK, ABD ordusu değil!* 

*ABD Irak'tan çekilse bile, Kuzey Irak'ta bir şekilde kalacaktır. Petrol kuyularını, muhafızsız bırakamaz!* 

*Kısacası "Bağımsız Büyük Kürdistan" artık lafla durdurulamaz. Bu film, başka film!*

*Diğer taraftan Kürt aşığı Hasan Cemal de, bu olayı Kore savaşına ve Vietnam'a -ama tersinden- benzetmiş. Türkiye'nin mücadelesinin, askerlerin stratejisinin Amerika'nın Vietnam'daki stratejisi gibi yanlış strateji olduğunu, sonunda hüsrana uğrayacağını söylüyor.* 

*Bir şey daha var; dünyadaki hiçbir ülke Türkiye gibi. tehlikelerle kuşatılmış değil ve kendi içinde sadece Güneydoğu'da değil, üniversitede, medyada bu kadar işbirlikçi ve hain yok! Ve de gafil bir iktidar yok! Hepsine karşı "meşru müdafaa" halindeyiz!*

----------


## bozok

Yapıyormuş gibi yapmak 


*PKK terörüne karşı bir şey yapmak istiyorlar istemesine, ama yapamıyorlar. Onlar da yapıyormuş gibi yapmayı deniyorlar*


*BEN hiç böyle “dış politika” görmemiştim. Diyelim ki Ermeni meselesi yüzünden Amerika’ya kızan Türkiye büyükelçisini geri çekti.*

*Ama davul-zurna ile Başbakan gidiyor...*
*(Belki kamuoyu “gitme” kampanyası başlatabilir. Ancak ben bilirim; kimse arkadaşı tutamaz.)*

*(........)*

*Kuzey Irak’a girmek için “tezkere” yi TBMM’ye sevk eden iktidarın en çok verdiği mesaj ne:*

*“Tezkere gireceğiz anlamına gelmez...”* 

*Hükümet sözcüsü Cemil üiçek daha tezkereyi açıklarken “İnşallah kullanmayız” dedi.* 

*übürleri pekiştirdiler:*

*“Tezkere gireceğiz demek değil...”* 

*“Gireceğiz diye bir şey yok...”* 

*“Girmesek de olur...”* 

*Yazımın tam burasında Başbakan’ın dün Meclis grubunda yaptığı konuşma geldi Anadolu Ajansı’ndan, yine aynı şey:*

*“Meclis’ten tezkerenin geçmesi hemen bir operasyon yapılacağı anlamına gelmez...”* 

*O zaman demek ki bu tezkere “girmemek” için lazım.*

*Herhalde anlıyorsunuzdur:* 

*PKK terörüne karşı bir şey yapmak istiyorlar istemesine, ama yapamıyorlar.*
*Onlar da yapıyormuş gibi yapmayı deniyorlar.*

*O zaman işte böyle oluyor.*

*(........)*

*Hepimiz biliyoruz ki “BOP” ve onun vazgeçilmez parçası “Ilımlı İslam” ABD’nin bir projesidir ve bu arkadaşlar bu projenin gönüllü ilk uygulayıcılarıdır.*

*Kısacası bu iktidarın dayanağıdır ABD.*

*Ve iktidarını ABD’ye borçlu olup da ABD’ye dayanarak ayakta duranlar, asla ABD’nin istemi dışında davranamazlar.*

*Bu yüzden; “operasyon yapmak için tezkere” kısmı, çocuklarının tabutuna sarılıp ağlayan toplumu biraz olsun avutmak için... “Bu operasyon yapacağız anlamına gelmez” kısmı ise ABD içindir...*

*İşte tüm olanların en kısa anlatımıdır:*

*Yapıyormuş gibi yapmak...*

*İzledikleriniz ise dış politikanın içidir.*

*Ne yapacaksınız...* 



** Bekir Coşkun / HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

Niye hep geç kalınıyor


*ülkenin en büyük sorunu olan PKK terörüyle ilgili iktidarın politikası nedir? İşbaşına geldiği günden bu yana AKP iktidarı, o iktidarın başı ile diğer yetkilileri bu konuda neler yaptı, neler söyledi? Deniz Baykal, dünkü grup toplantısında bunu şöyle özetledi:*

*“2002’de iktidara gelir gelmez ilk yaptıkları iş hapisteki teröristleri serbest bırakan Eve Dönüş Yasası’nı çıkarmak oldu... Hiçbir işe yaramadı. Erdoğan yakın zamanda birkaç kez PKK konusunu ABD Başkanı Bush ile görüştü. Bir görüşme sonrası, ’Bush’u PKK ile mücadelede kararlı gördüm’ dedi... Asker sınır ötesi harekat için Meclis’ten karar çıkarılmasını istediğinde, ’İçeride 5 bin, dışarıda 500 PKK’lı var. İçeriyi hallettik mi ki dışarıyı halledelim’ dedi. Bu arada kimi AKP yöneticileri, ’24 kez sınır ötesi harekat yapıldı ama sonuç alınamadı’ şeklinde konuşarak sınır ötesi harekata karşı çıktı... Bütün bunları yapan ve söyleyenler şimdi sınır ötesi harekat izni için Meclis’e tezkere gönderdi.”* 

*Ne tutarlı, ne kararlı terör politikası değil mi?*

** * ** 

*Sınır ötesi operasyon için Meclis’ten tezkere çıkıyor. AKP bu tezkereyi kamuoyundaki baskılar sonucu mecburen çıkarıyor. Tezkere aylar önce askerler istediği zaman çıkarılsaydı caydırıcılığı olurdu. Bundan sonra caydırıcılığı ne olabilir? Sırf caydırıcılık sağlamak için bir sınır ötesi operasyona girişilebilir ki... Onun sonuçları da bugünkünden fazla baş ağrısı yaratabilir. PKK sınır ötesinde bizi mi bekleyecek? üstelik arazi harekata elverişsiz... Bütün dünya karşımızda...*

*Yapılması gereken, aylar önce, ani bir hava saldırısıyla Kandil Dağı’ndaki PKK kamplarını bombalamaktı. Kararlılık gösterisi oydu. Zaman zaman İsrail’in yaptığıydı... Ne yazık ki iktidar ile TSK arasında eşgüdüm sağlanamadığından bu tür etkili hamleler yapılamıyor. Hep geç kalınıyor... AKP’nin ABD yönetimini darıltmama endişesi sağlıklı karar alınmasına engel oluyor... Bundan sonrasını yönetmek daha da zor... Tanrı bizi korusun...*



** Melih Aşık / Milliyet*

----------


## bozok

Yapıyormuş gibi yapmak-Tabancayı kılıfında tutmak!  

*Altemur KILIü 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 19/10/2007 


Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne Kuzey Irakğa sınır ötesi operasyon ğyapabilmekğ olanağı veren tezkere, TBMMğde AKP, CHP ve MHPğnin 507 oyu ile kabul edildi ve DTP-PKK, -kendisini topuğundan vurur mu- tabii  ğretğ oyu verdi.

ünce kişisel bir anımı anlatmalıyım; 1950ğde yedek subayken Kore Savaşına katılmaya gönüllü olmuştum. Rahmetli babama haber verdim. O da ğBenim oğluma bu yaraşırdığ dedi ve beni alnımdan öptü, tabancalarından birini ğAl oğlum, lazım olurğ diye, bana verdi ve sonra şunu söyledi: ğSilah savaşta kılıfından boşuna çekilmez, gerektiğinde kullanılır. Ve görev yapılmadan da, kılıfına sokulmaz! ğ 

Kılıf

Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, ğHükümetin bunca zaman yapmaya çalıştığı, sabır taşının çatladığı noktada, doğru kararı alabilmektir. Terör konusunda, gömleğin ilk düğmesi doğru iliklensinğ  demiş ve neden gerek gördüyse, eklemiş: ğArkasında en çok dış destek olan terör örgütü PKKğdır. Bunun arkasında kim olduğunu söyleyerek, bu Meclisğin zabıtlarını karartmak istemiyoruz.ğ 

Eş mana? üiçekğin önceki sözlerindeki mantığın, amacı ğsadeceğ PKKğyı vurmak olduğunu söylemesinin icabı. PKKğnın arkasında önce ABDğnin ve birlikte, Barzaniğnin Talabaniğnin olduğu gerçeğinin, nihayet Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisinde, açık ifade edilmesi. Neden zabıtları karartır ki? Bu gerçekleri, CHP ve MHP sözcüleri, açıkça ifade ettiler. Asıl, hükümetin sözcüsünün, bunları açıkça söylemekten kaçınması, AKP iktidarını karartıyor! Neden, kimden, çekiniyorlar?  

İşin aslı-faslı  

Bekir Coşkun o güzel kalemiyle durumu benden çok daha iyi ortaya koymuş; ğ ğOperasyon yapmak için tezkereğ kısmı, çocuklarının tabutuna sarılıp ağlayan toplumu biraz olsun avutmak için... ğBu, operasyon yapacağız anlamına gelmezğ kısmı ise ABD içindir...ğ  

Ben de ekleyim: ğDestek aramaya teşne oldukları Barzani ve Talabaniğyi rencide etmemek içindir.ğ Ve tüm olanların özde ifadesi de gene, Bekir Coşkunğun dediği gibi ğYapıyormuş gibi yapmak içindir...ğ  

Merak ediyorum; Hükümetin ğsabır taşının çatlamasığ hasımları ve milletimizi oyalamaya matuf bu sözler mi?

Türkiyeğnin karşısındaki ve de içindeki teröre karşı, şimdiye kadar lakayt kalanların etekleri tutuştu. Ankarağya aman yapmayın diye adamlar yolladılar ve aynı zamanda da, ABD Başkanı Bush ve bir ABD generali tehditler savurdular. 

İşte üiçekğin savsaklamaları bunlara karşı ğtezkereye kılıf geçirmek.ğ  Gözümle görüyor gibiyim; şimdi Egemen Bağış ve Cüneyt Zapsu, Washingtonğdaki efendilerine, ğmazeret beyan etmekğ telaşı içindedirler.

Erdoğanğın ve hükümetinin, AKPğnin ğateşle imtihanığ , bu tezkereyi kullanıp kullanmamaları olacak!

Operasyon muhakkak gerekli de, ğyapmış görünmekğ için değil, ğdostlar alış verişte görsünğ diye değil, ğpaldır küldürğ hiç değil. Genelkurmay, hakiki ğihtiyaçlara göreğ karar verdiği zaman yapılır! Milli çıkarlar için, siyasi iradeyle ğyetki kullanılmazsağ  TSK, yetkisini yasalara da uygun olarak, muhakkak kullanmak zorundadır.

Ertuğrul üzkök gene kıvırmış. Hürriyetğin, herhalde kendisi yokken ki, ğSınır geçilir hesap sorulurğ manşetini tevil etmeye çalışıyor. ğTürk Ordusu Kuzey Irakğa girmesin diyenler mutlaka PKKğlı mıdır?ğ  diye soruyor. Hain değilseler, pısırık, gafil ve bazıları da muhakkak, ğişbirlikçidirler.ğ  Kurtuluş Savaşında ğYüzelliliklerinğ  yaptığı gibi, şimdi de tezkereyi ğkılıfındağ tutmak için, mazeret arıyorlar. ğGirmek riskliymiş... Bu konuyu hala tartışmak gerekirmiş...ğ  Zaten bu kararı, bu safhadan sonra, hala ğtartışmayağ açtınız mı, ortada irade kalmaz. İrade, ğyan gelip yattığ demek olur. üzkök ğbedeli ağır olurğ diyor... 

Hangi bağımsızlık mücadelesinin bedeli ağır olmadı ki? 

İnsan bedelini her gün, -şehitlerle- ödemekteyiz. Para bedeli ve bazılarının, maddi çıkar ve getirim bedeli ise, o başka! Ama asıl onur bedeli var ve bu da konjonktürel değil! 

üzkök bedelleri sayıyor; ğYüzlerce, binlerce gencimizi kaybetmek mi? Bütün dünyayla ilişkileri koparmak mı? Amerika Birleşik Devletleri ile de savaşmayı göze almak mı?.. Büyük şehirlerde yıllarca terörle yaşamak mı?..  

Ekonominin altüst olması mı? Avrupa Birliği hedefinden vazgeçmek mi? 10 bin dolarlık milli gelir umudunu, yarım asır sonraya bırakmak mı?ğ diye! Ben ilave edeyim; ğHoldinglerin Kuzey Irakğı - Kürdistanğı- imar etmelerine engel olmak mı? Aydın Doğanğın Petrol işleri mi?ğ  

Evet, Sayın üzkök aynen öyle... ülkenin bütünlüğü böyle tehlikedeyken, bu saydığınız riskler göze alınır. ğMilli onurğ da, -bundan biraz nasibiniz varsa eğer- konjonktüre bağlı değildir!

*

----------


## bozok

Kullanmayacakları bir tezkereyi neden Meclis'ten geçirdiler?  

*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 19/10/2007 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıtğın yaklaşık altı aydan beri sürekli tekrarladığı çağrılara rağmen, kulaklarını tıkayıp gözlerini Washingtonğa diken BOP Eşbaşkanı Tayyip Erdoğan  birden bire tavır değiştirdi.

ABD Temsilciler Meclisiğnde gündeme alınan Ermeni soykırımı yasa tasarısını fırsat bilen Erdoğan, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin teröristlerin barınağı haline gelen Irakğın kuzeyine yönelik ğsınırötesiğ  operasyon düzenlemesi için hükümete yetki veren tezkereyi alelacele Meclisğe sevketti.
Tezkere, Meclisğte bulunan 550 milletvekilinden 507ğsinin oyları ile kabul edildi.

şimdi yetki Tayyip Erdoğanğda.

Eminiz ki, bazılarınız hala ğiyi niyetiniziğ  koruyor ve Erdoğanğın hükümetin başı sıfatı ile Meclisğten aldığı yetkinin ardından hemen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne ğİlk hedef Irakğın kuzeyidir, ileriğ emrini vereceğini bekliyorsunuz, değil mi?

Ama Erdoğan, asla buna cesaret edemez.

Neden?

üünkü, yeniden iktidar koltuğuna oturabilmek için kapalı kapılar arkasında verdiği ğIrakğa askeri harekatta bulunmayacağızğ mealinde gizli bir taahhüdü  var.

* * * 

Nitekim, tezkerenin Meclisğe indirileceğini duyar duymaz, apar topar Ankarağya gelerek, ğGerekirse birlikte operasyon yapalımğ çağrısında bulunan Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Yardımcısı Tarık El Haşimi, giderken  aynen şöyle diyordu:

- ğBiz istediğimizi aldık.ğ  

Nitekim, aradan birkaç saat geçmeden Parisğte bulunan Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabani, aynen şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu:

- ğGerek Erdoğan, gerekse Gül ile iyi ilişkiler içerisindeyiz. Türkiyeğnin bir sınırötesi operasyon düzenleyeceğine ihtimal vermiyoruz.ğ  

Akşam saatlerinde kameraların karşısına çıkan Pentagon sözcüsü Geoff Morrell ise, göstermelik tezkereyi aynen şu cümle ile yorumluyordu:

- ğTürkler Irakğın kuzeyine sınırötesi bir operasyon düzenlemek için aslında pek istekli görünmüyorlar.ğ  

Demek ki adamlar, adamlarını iyi okuyorlar.

ABD yönetimi, belki bir ğiyi niyetğ  gösterisi olarak 11ğnci kez Temsilciler Meclisiğne indirilen Ermeni soykırımı tasarısını, yeniden ğgeçici olarakğ  rafa kaldıracak.

üzerinde gürültü koparılan tezkere de, kısa bir süre sonra unutulup gidecek.

* * * 


Her zamanki ğdiplomatikğ  oyalama taktikleri ile bir de bakacağız ki, tekrar başa dönmüşüz, aynı filmi kare kare yeniden izlemekteyiz.

O halde?

Tayyip Erdoğan, asla kullanmayacağı bir tezkereyi bir anda apar topar Meclisğe indirip gündemi değiştirerek, aslında ne yapmayı amaçladı dersiniz?

ünümüzdeki Pazar günü bir referandum var.

Erdoğan, Cumhurbaşkanığnının halk tarafından seçilmesini sağlayacak Anayasa değişikliğini içeren referandumundan ğdaha da güçlenmişğ  çıkarak, arkasındaki küresel güçlere mesaj vermek istiyor.

Erdoğan, daha Ramazan ayının başından itibaren ğbaşörtüsüğ  meselesi üzerine yaptığı çıkışlar ile kendisine oy veren kesimleri ğdiri tutmayağ çalışıyordu.

Ancak, son günlerde ğpeşpeşe patlak verenğ  terörist saldırılar yüzünden hükümete olan güven iyice azalmaya başlamıştı.

Güvensizlik referandumda ğHayırğa dönüşebilirdi.

Erdoğan, tam da referanduma bir hafta kala tozlu raflar arasında beklettiği tezkereyi Meclisğe indirerek bir anda gündemi değiştirdi.

üzerine yönelen şimşeklerin etkisini azalttı.

* * * 


Sokaklara dikkat ettiniz mi?

Türkiyeğnin dört bir yanı, üzerinde ğ12. Cumhurbaşkanığnı halkın seçmesine evet!..ğ  yazılı dev afiş ve pankatlarla doldu.

Ama referandumda ğmuhalefetin tavrınınğ  ne olacağına dair bir tek işaret bile yok.

üünkü milletin karşısına çıkacak yüzleri yok.

üıkıp da ğHayır Cumhurbaşkanığnı siz seçmeyin, yine kapalı kapılar arkasında çevrilen dolaplarla biz seçmiş gibi yapalımğ mı diyecekler?

* * * 


ülke, ğaldatma numaralarınınğ bolca sergilendiği kocaman bir panayıra dönüştü. Tayyip Erdoğan, usta bir siyaset canbazı edası ile ğsözdeğ  muhalefetin burnuna takmış halkayı, eline de vermiş çelik çomağı, çatır çatır oynatıyor.

Muhalefete oy veren seyirciler ise, ğNe güzel, istikrara katkı sağlıyorlarğ  mutluluğu ile bu ahmaklığa alkış tutuyorlar.

Yazıklar olsun.*

----------


## bozok

Teröristi Meclis'e davet etti

*21/10/2007
Haber/Yeniçağ


Başbakan Erdoğan, elindeki tezkerenin gereğini yapma yerine  terör örgütüne silah bırakma çağrısında bulundu. Erdoğan, ğYapılacak bir şey varsa parlamento altında gelirsin, yaparsınğ diyerek teröristleri Meclisğe çağırdı.



Eli kanlı katilleri Meclisğe davet etti

Terör örgütünün artık silahı bırakması gerektiğini söyleyen Erdoğan ğBöylece bölge istikrara kavuşur. Yapılacak bir şey varsa parlamento altında gelirsin, yaparsınğ dedi.



Türkiye sınır ötesi operasyon yapılıp teröristlerin imha edilmesini beklerken Başbakan Erdoğan, eli kanlı katilleri siyasete davet etti. Kanal 24ğe canlı yayında hükümetin Doğu ve Güneydoğuğya yaptığı yatırımları anlatan Erdoğan, sözü PKK terör örgütüne getirdi. Teröristlere silahları bırakın çağrısı yapan 

Erdoğan şunları kaydetti: 

Huzuru yakalayın 

ğşimdi burada terörist, terör örgütü silahı bırakacak. Silahı bırakarak bir defa artık şehirli olacak. Dağı terk edecek. Bunu başarıdığı anda, bu kararı verebildiği anda, ben inanıyorum ki ülkemizde onlar da aileleriyle beraber huzuru yakalayacak ve de aradığı huzura, istikrara süratle kavuşacak. Burada bizim derdimiz yapılacak birşey varsa parlamento çatısı altında gelirsin yaparsın siyasetle. Gereken odur. Tek çıkar yol...ğ  

DTPğlilere yüklendi  

üok tartışılacak sözlerinin ardın DTPğye göndermelerde bulanan Erdoğan Meclisğte DTPğlilerin sert muamele gördüğüğiddialarının hatırlatılması üzerine şunları söyledi: ğBana göre bu sert muamele değil. şimdi Amerikası, ABğsi hepsi PKKğyı terör örgütü olarak ilan ederken kalkıp da Parlamento çatısı altındaki bu parti, PKKğya terör örgütü diyemez, hala ğkardeşimizğderse, ğarka bahçemizdirğderse nasıl olacak da biz birlik beraberlik, bir dayanışma içerisinde olacağız? ğ 

ABDğden izin alacak  

Tezkere konusuylma ilgili olarak da açıkmalarda bulunan Erdoğan, 5 Kasımğda ABDğye yapacağı ziyarette sınırötesi operasyon konusunun netleşebileceğini söyledi. Erdoğan, ğSınırötesi harekatla ilgili olarak, biz ABD ile bu işi çok açık net bir yere bağlamak durumundayız ve 5 Kasımda yapacağım görüşmelerde bunun da özellikle neticesini almak istiyoruzğ  dedi.

Erdoğan, Irakğın ğOperasyonları beraber yapalımğ teklifinin değerlendirilebileceği belirtti.

Terket çağrısı yetmez

Iraklı yetkililerin terör örgütü PKKğnın Irakğı terk etmesine yönelik açıklamalarına da işaret eden Erdoğan, ğTabii, ğterk edin burayığ demek işi bitirmiyor. Terk etmeleri için ne yaptın, ne yapıyorsun? ünemli olan bu. Buna gücün yetmiyorsa söylersin, bu konuda gerekli desteği, yardımı da veririzğ dedi.

Irakğtaki sivil halkla alıp veremediklerinin olmadığının altını çizen Erdoğan, Irakğın bir an önce demokratik bir sistemi yakalamasını ve burada bir huzur sürecinin başlamasını arzu ettiklerini vurguladı.




*

----------


## bozok

İktidarın siyasi iradesi neden yok?   

*Sadi SOMUNCUOĞLU 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 24/10/2007 



Son günlerde fazlasıyla şehit verilmesi, Türk Milletiğni ayağa kaldırdı. Büyük bir öfke dalgası kabarmaya başladı. İktidar, yıllardır işlenen bu ihanet ve cinayetler karşısında toplumdan hep sabır istedi, ama değişen bir şey olmadı. Bombalar, dinamitler patlamaya, şehit tabutları gelmeye devam etti. Dahası, ufukta beklenen bir tedbir de yoktu. Tam tersine bölücü örgüt temsilcileri TBMMğye girdi. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıtğın dağdaki teröriste Ankarağdan cesaret veren  bu çarpıklığa hukuki bir çözüm bulunmalı sözüne ilk cevap, Başbakan Erdoğanğdan, 2. cevap Ahmet Türkğten, geldi. Başbakan, yasal tedbir alma yerine, durum ğhukuka uygunğ dedi. Terör azgınlaştıkça azgınlaştı, bugünlere gelindi. Anlaşıldı ki, sabır boşunaymış, ğhükümetin bir bildiğiğ de yokmuş. Hatta, bu kanlı ihaneti yok etmek için bir proje bile yokmuş. 

Evet görünen o ki, artık büyüyen öfke dalgasının önüne geçmek mümkün değil. İktidar ilk defa telaşa kapıldı. Ancak, topyekÃ»n bir mücadele niyeti de yok. Nitekim, TBMMğnin 507 oyla kabul ettiği tezkereyi, gereği için değil, yatıştırıcı olarak kullanmaya yöneldi. Aradan 1 hafta geçti, PKK hamisi Talabani ve ABDğye telefon edilerek, bilmem kaç yüzüncü defa, teröristleri bölgeden çıkarın, elebaşlarını bize teslim edin demenin ötesinde bir şey yapılmadı. Asker sınıra yığılmış bekliyor. PKKğnın her yıl olduğu gibi, kış öncesinde Talabani aracılığı ile ğtek taraflı ateşkesğ ilan etmesine ğmemnunğ olan Başbakan, destek için İngiltereğye gidip stratejik ortaklık anlaşması imzaladı. Bir gün önce de İngiltere hemen açıkladı; aynen PKK, Barzani, Talabani, DTP, ABD, AB gibi, ğGüç kullanarak çözüm olmaz, demokratik yollarla halledin.ğ dedi. 

Başbakan yine yardım için, 5 Kasımğda da ABDğye uçacak. Bu arada Babacan da, işgal altındaki Bağdatğta. şu hale bakın. Bölücü terörün patronlarından medet umar hale gelmişiz. Allahaşkına söyler misiniz, bölücülüğün ve akan kanın patronlarıyla neyin pazarlığı yapılıyor? 

Belli değil mi? üncelikle Kuzey Irakğtaki bataklığın kurutulması şart. Bataklığı besleyen kaynaklar nerede? ünemli bölümü yurdumuzda. İşte kaynağın biri TBMMğde. Sonra, şirketler, gazeteler, televizyon kanalları, meslek kuruluşları, Sorosçu denilen sivil toplum örgütleri ve benzerleri ülkeyi kuşatmış vaziyette. Ama iktidarda laf çok, icraat yok. Utanarak soruyorum; hala Barzaniğye elektrik niçin veriliyor? 

Habur sınır kapısı başlı başına bir kaynak. Barzani-Talabani ikilisi her alanda bataklığın ana damarı. Türkiyeğyi bölme projesinin sahibi, terörün hamisi ABD, İncirlik başta her imkanı rahatça kullanıyor. Meydan boş, ne biliyorlarsa yapıyorlar. Bize tuzak kuranlar, iktidarın kardeşim dediği yakın dostları, stratejik müttefikleri. Evet çok bilinmeyenli bir denklem. AKP iktidarı, niçin tedbir almıyor veya alamıyor sorusunun cevabı burada gizli. 

Siyasi irade ve milli birlik

ülke bütünlüğü büyük bir tehlike altında. Adım adım bölünmeye doğru sürükleniyoruz. Kaybedilecek zamanımız kalmadı. Acil ve topyekÃ»n tedbir şart. AKP, ideolojik şartlanmalardan kendini kurtarmalı, aklını başına devşirip, baş sorumlu olduğunu anlamalı. Sonra, iktidarı, muhalefet partilerini dinlemeye davet ediyoruz. Muhalefet özetle: ğ Tezkereyi nasıl desteklemişsek, gereğinin yapılmasında da arkandayız. Bölücü terörle mücadelede bütün gücümüzle yanındayız. şuradan buradan icazet bekleme. Bu yanlış bir yoldur. Kanlı terörün arkasındakiler, icazet vermez. Meşru müdafaa hakkımızı kullanılamaz hale getirir. Tereddüt zaaf demektir. Her geçen gün kayıptayız. Bak Türk Milleti, bütün Türkiye hazır. Hazır olmayan sadece iktidar. Milletin sabrının taşmasını bekleme Milli birlik lafla değil, Milli menfaatleri gözeten politikalarla olur. Milli tedbirlerle sağlanır. ğ diyor.

Başbakanğın bu samimi ve doğru beyanlardan memnun olması; sonra da, samimi, inançlı ve kararlı bir siyasi irade ortaya koyması beklenir. Ama maalesef, bunun tam tersi oluyor. Konuşmalarına bıkıyoruz, hala kavga peşinde. Muhalefete, ağır suçlamalar yapıyor. 

Demek ki Erdoğan, içeride milli birlik ve milli tedbir yerine, dışarıda bizi tehdit edenlere yaslanıyor.

*

----------


## bozok

Stratejik Ortak Tayyip Bey Değil, Barzani   

*Erol MANİSALI 
27 Ekim 2007 Cumartesi 
Heddam.com


21 Ekim'de yapılan planlı saldırının amacı nedir? Bunu şimdilik "PKK'nin kendi başına yaptığı bir terör eylemi olarak görelim" 


Bu durumda akla gelen olasılıklar şunlardır:

1. PKK, TSK'yi Irak'a sokarak Barzani kuvvetleri ile karşı karşıya getirmek istiyor. Böylelikle , "PKK terör cephesini fiilen genişletmek hedefini güdüyor" .

2. Türkiye'yi geniş kapsamlı bir harekata mecbur ederek "ABD'nin Irak'ın kuzeyinde kurduğu kukla devlete zarar vermesini istiyor". Böylece, ABD'nin Türkiye'ye karşı "fiilen sertleşmesine yol açarak" PKK cephesini meşrulaştırmak amacını güdüyor.

3. Türkiye içinde Türk - Kürt çatışması yaratmak için kamuoyunun (ve devletin) tepkisini büyütmek istiyor.

4. TSK'nin Güneydoğu'da askeri harekatı genişlemiş ve tezkere de TBMM'den geçmiş durumda. PKK çevrelerinde bir panik havası var. Bu havayı değiştirmek için PKK'nin gücünü göstermek istiyor.

PKK açısından bu dört faktör birbirlerinin alternatifi değil, tamamlaşma içindeler.

Ancak işin ilginç yanı şu:

Tezkere geçtikten sonra Tayyip Erdoğan, "Tezkere geçti diye ille de kullanmamız şart değil"  diyerek zaten etkisi ortadan kaldırılmış  " karşı tarafı rahatlatmıştı."

"Habur kapısını kapatmayacağız" diyerek elimizdeki çok önemli iktisadi kartı da kullanmayacağımızı açıklayarak kukla Kürt devletini sıkıntıdan kurtardı.

- Kukla Bağdat hükümetinin temsilcileri ile Ankara'da bir toplantı yapmıştı. Gelen ilgililer, "Biz istediğimizi aldık" diyerek ayrıldılar. Yani onlara da güvence verilmişti.

- Ayrıca, "5 Kasım'da ABD'de Bush" la görüşeceğim" açıklaması ile, Washington'ın çizeceği sınırlar içinde kalacağı mesajını karşı tarafa vermişti.

Hükümetin, ABD'yi, kukla Bağdat yönetimini ve Barzani'yi fazlasıyla tatmin eden bu açıklamalarına rağmen PKK terör örgütü neden böylesine kapsamlı ve planlı bir eylem yapıyor?

Gelelim ikinci varsayıma

PKK'nin bu ortamda tek başına inisiyatif kullanmaması olasılığı çok daha yüksek.

1. PKK, yıllardan beri ABD ve AB büyükleri ile İsrail'in bir maşası durumunda. Kürdistan projelerinin cephe önündeki tetikçisi olarak "imal edilmiş" bulunuyor. Silahları, parası, teçhizatı, televizyonları, eğitimleriyle, arkasında BOP'un planlayıcıları var.

2. PKK ile Batı arasındaki yastık görevini Barzani ve Talabani yürütüyorlar. PKK - PJAK ikilisinin eşgüdümünü ABD, AB ve İsrail kendi adına yapıyorlar.

3. PKK, İran'ın kuzeyindeki kukla Kürt devleti, ABD güdümündeki Bağdat yönetimi ve Batı arasındaki askeri, iktisadi ve siyasi zincirin halkaları bütün ayrıntıları ile raporlara, söyleşilere, kitaplara, belgesel filmlere geçerek kanıtlanmış durumda. Ayrıca bu kanıtların önemli olanları TSK ve Ankara'daki siyasiler tarafından ABD, AB ve İsrail yetkililerine iletildi.

Bu gerçekler göz önüne alındığında 21 Ekim'deki PKK terör saldırısının gerisinde "diğer halkaların şu ya da bu derece" bulunduklarını kabul edebiliriz. ürneğin Barzani ile tam eşgüdüm, ABD ile örtülü eşgüdüm söz konusu olabilir.

Sınır ötesi, PKK'ye değil

Sınır ötesi harekatın PKK'yi değil, kukla devleti hedef alması gerekir. Kukla devlet PKK'yi koynunda besliyor, büyütüyor.

Türkiye, İran ve Suriye, kendileri için esas tehlike olan Irak'ın kuzeyindeki terör kaynağını eşgüdümlü bir biçimde hedef almalıdırlar.

Bu operasyonların başarılı olabilmesi için şunlar gerekiyor:

1. Askeri, iktisadi ve siyasi olanaklar tam olarak ve eşgüdümlü bir biçimde kullanılmalıdır.

2. İran, Suriye ve Rusya ile temas ve işbirliği yapılmalıdır.

3. Uzun vadeli yeni bir ulusal politika belirlenmelidir.

Bütün bunlar AKP üst yönetiminin "gündeminde bulunmayan" faktörlerdir. Hükümetin gündeminde şunlar var:

Sadece askeri ve PKK'ye yönelik çok sınırlı bir operasyonun , "kamuoyunu tatmin etmek için yapılması",  ABD'nin belirlediği sınırlar içinde kalması.

- Kuzey Irak'taki kukla devlete zarar vermeden yürütülmesi.

Dolayısıyla BOP ve onun koçbaşı olan Kürdistan planına olumsuz bir etki yapmadan ABD, AB ve İsrail'in yeterli bulacağı bir düzeyde olması.

AKP'nin iktidara geldikten sonra bölgede izlediği ABD, AB ve İsrail endeksli politikalarda, köklü değişiklik yapma olanağı yoktur. üünkü onların desteği, AKP için bu koşullarda alınmış bulunuyor.

üyle olmasa,Türkiye'ye her gün küfreden Barzani'ye başka nasıl tahammül edebilirler? üzde değil sözde mücadele yapmak zorundalar...

PKK, AKP iktidarından sonra planlı bir biçimde azdırılmadı mı? AKP üst yönetiminin en büyük sorunu, "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve BOP arasında sıkışmış olmasından kaynaklanıyor" . Bugüne kadar tercihler BOP yönünde oldu. 
*

----------


## bozok

Uluslararası ve domestik, kulaktan kulağa kandırmaca oyunu

*Savaş SüZAL ANKARA, 
26 Ekim 2007 Cuma 

Yazının başlığı ilginizi çekeceğini biliyorum. 

Ama bu başlık, aslında yaşadığımız acılı son günlerimizde duygularımız ve geleceğimiz konusunda, bizim üzerimizden oynanan oyun bu. 

İsterseniz sizinle bir analiz yapalım.  

Ben bu son durumu çocukken oynadığımız bir oyuna benzetiyorum. 

Kulaktan kulağa oyunu gibi. 

En üstten başlayalım.

Türkiye acılar içindeyken, ABD Başkanı Bush, Abdullah Gül'ü arıyor  ve kulağına dayadığı ahizeye (telefonla konuştukları için bu deyimi kullanıyorum) bu işi halledeceklerini söyleyip, eski oyunlarını devam ettiriyor yani hiçbir şey yapmıyor. Bu mesajın ardından üankaya, derhal basındaki birilerinin kulağına, Amerika bu işi halledecek, bu sefer ciddiler dedikodusunu fısıldıyor.

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice, meslektaşı Babacan yerine, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ı arayıp, Türkiye'nin operasyon yapmamasını kendilerine bir iki gün verilmesini fısıldıyor. Bu ikna edici ses karşısında Tayyip Bey eriyor ve tabii efendim dedikten sonra bu bilgiyi derhal başkalarının kulaklarına fısıldıyor. Tabii aradan iki değil, daha fazla gün geçmesine Amerikan tarafı, bir şeyler yaptıklarını söylemelerine rağmen hiçbir şey yapmıyor.

Ama birileri basındaki yalakalarının kulaklarına fısıldıyor, "ABD, PKK'ya karşı operasyon yapacak- ABD, Barzani ve Talabani'ye PKK işini hallet dedi- ABD Irak Başbakanını sıkıştırdı- ABD uçakları PKK yuvalarını vuracak- ABD komandoları Kandil dağını ele geçirecek"  diye.

Bu arada AB'nin adamları da harekete geçiyor. PKK terörüyle mücadele edin ama aman ha, sakın Irak'a girmeyin. Neden? 
Kendi elleriyle yarattıkları Kürt devletine bir şey olur korkusu. 

Televizyonlardan, köşelerden yazılar yorumlar, aman ha bir şey yapmayın. 

Oysa onların yaşadığı mahallelerde APO bayrağı açıp, resmini taşıyanlar hala polisle çatışmaktan korkmuyor. Acaba kendi topraklarında böyle bir ayrımcı hareketi hangisi diyalogla halletmiş ki, utanmadan bizden talep edebiliyorlar.

Başbakan Erdoğan ise önce Irak Başbakanı Maliki'yi arayıp, bu iş artık canımıza tak etti bak geliyoruz ha gibi basmakalıp, kimsenin sallamadığı benzeri laflar söyledikten sonra, bu sefer Türk kamuoyunun kulaklarına sesleniyor; "Iraklıları uyardık, bizden korktular ciddi olduğumuzu anladılar" diyor. Onlar da, yani Iraklılar her zamanki gibi gene hiçbir şey yapmıyor.

Teker teker ana kuzusu canımız Mehmetler, kendi çocuklarına askerlik yaptırmayan ama "askerlik yan gelip yatma yeri değildir" diyen liderlerine rağmen cephede ölürken, o, önce ABD Başkanı Bush'tan aldığı daveti doğrulatıyor ve ardından bu konuyu Washington'da Bush'un kulağına söyleyeceğini açıklıyor. Yani PKK'nın kulağına da, 5 Kasım tarihine kadar size karşı en azından bir askeri operasyon yapmayacağız mesajını fısıldıyor. PKK da öyle olmaz böyle olur, diye ikinci baskında gene yavrularımızı katlediyor.

Başbakan akıllı. Dışişleri Bakanlığına getirdiği Babacan'ı, Arap başkentlerine yolluyor. Neden? Aldığı tahsil, terbiye ve kültür icabı, onların kalbini kırmadan, kulaklarına korkmayın, Kerkük ve Musul petrollerinin peşinde değiliz diyor. Ama unuttuğu çok önemli bir şey var; Arap dünyasında hiçbir ülke, İran da dahil, orada Arapların yerlerinden edilerek bir Kürt devleti kurulmasını istemiyor. Ama gören, onların gönlünü alıyor sanır.

İçeride partisindeki Kürt milletvekillerine teminat veriyor, korkmayın kurulan Kürt devleti ile işimiz yok, hedefimiz PKK. Güzel de, PKK'yı silahlandıran barındıran kişileri yok etmezseniz, bu katiller bir an kaybolup sonra yeniden ortaya çıkmayacak mı? Tabii çıkacak, her zaman çıktıkları gibi.

Bu kirli oyunda kulağına sürekli bir şeyler fısıldanan Türk halkı ise  artık bu kendisini uyutmayı amaçlayan, çocuklara masalları dinlemeyerek sokaklara dökülen halk, çocuklarının kanına kan istemeye başladı. Durum onları artık zapdemeyecekleri boyuta da ulaşınca, bu sefer kiralık kalemleri başlıyor; aman ha bir Kürt-Türk kavgası çıkmasın. İyi de o kavga çok önce başlamadı mı? Yıllardır Kürt milliyetçiliğine destek verenler, Türk milliyetçiliğine tü kaka demediler mi? Dediler. şimdi yarattıkları canavardan korkmaya başladılar.

Artık Türk halkı, kulaklarına fısıldananları değil, meydanlarda yüreklerinden yükselen sesi dinliyor. Türk halkı artık, eller havada oynamıyor, bayrağını kapan askerlik şubesine yazılmak için sıraya girip, şehidine sahip çıkıyor. 

Bence bu arada Avrupa kiliselerinde de çanlar birileri için çalıyor. Bilin bakalım kimler için.*

----------


## bozok

Nevri döndü


*Tahrik ediyorlar

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, partisinin toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada şok ifadeler  kullandı. Erdoğan, ğZaman zaman bazı televizyon kanallarında görüyoruz. Güya bu alanlarda tecrübe sahibiymiş... Yaptıkları tek iş var: Tahrik etmek...ğ  diyerek askerleri hedef aldı.

Birliği bozuyorlar

Erdoğan, askerlere yönelik suçlama ve iddialarını şöyle sürdürdü; ğSıfatı ne olursa olsun, hangi görevde olursa olsun, ister emekli ister muvazzaf olsun, kim olursa olsun.... Bunlar, bu ülkenin birliğine, beraberliğine saldırmaktan başka bir şey değildir.ğ

Grupta askerleri suçladı

Başbakan isim vermeden kışkırtıcılıkla itham etti.

Partisinin TBMMğdeki grup toplantısında konuşan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, televizyon kanallarında terör konusunda yorumda bulunan kişilere sert tepki göstererek, isim vermeden askerleri kışkırtıcılıkla suçladı. Bu şekilde halkın tahrik edildiğini kaydeden Erdoğan şöyle konuştu: ğBazı TV kanallarında konuşanları görüyoruz. Yaptıkları iş tahrik etmektir. Bunlar sadece tahrik memuru olarak görev yapıyor. Sıfatı ne olursa olsun; ister emekli, ister muvazzaf olsun, bu yapılan ülkenin birliğine, beraberliğine saldırmaktan başka birey değildir. İyi biliyorlarsa siyasete soyunsunlar. Bunların sırtında sorumluluk ve yük yok. TVğlerden ülkenin birliğine kurşun sıkanlar karşısında bizi bulacaktır.ğ  

Amerikağdan silahların izahını isteyeceğiz

Başbakan Erdoğan, 5 Kasımğda yapacağı ABD ziyaretinde Başkan George Bushğa terör konusundaki Türkiyeğnin hassasiyetini açık bir şekilde ifade edeceklerini belirterek, ğTerör sadece bir ülkede yetişmez, uluslararası boyutu var. Sırtını dayadığı yerler, yataklık eden ülkeler var. Bunları ABDğyle konuşacağız. PKKğnın elindeki ABD silahlarının izahını isteyeceğiz. Acil somut adımlar beklediğimizi açık ve net bir şekilde ifade edeceğizğ dedi. 

Haber : Selda üztürk KAY/Yeniçağ
30/10/2007 
*

----------


## bozok

72 saatte neler oldu!  

*Hasan DEMİR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 31/10/2007 


Irak sınırını geçen yüzlerce terörist, 12 Mehmetçiği şehit eder etmez, ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice telefona sarılıp Başbakan Erdoğanğa, ğLütfen!ğ dedi, ğBize 72 saat süre veriniz!ğ   

Türkiye bu süre ve çok daha fazlasını ABDğye verdi.

Peki verdi de ne oldu?

Bırakın 72 saati, aradan haftalar geçtikten sonra Amerikağnın Irakğtaki işgal kuvvetleri komutanı Benjamin Mixon, ğPKK için hiçbir şey yapmıyoruz, yapmayacağız da!ğ  deyiverdi.  

Yine aynı süre sonunda Irakğın kuzeyinde hükmü geçen Barzani, ğTürkiye sınırı geçerse savaş sebebidir, üstelik PKK terörist de değildir!ğ demeyi sürdürdü, Talabani Bağdatğtan Türkiyeğyi tehdit etti, oğlu Kubat Talabani, Irak yönetiminin Washingtonğdaki temsilcisi olarak, daha beterini yaptı:

ğ- Eğer Amerika, PKK kamplarına bomba yağdırırsa, Türkiyeğnin bütün şehirleri alev alev ya(karız)nar!ğ  tehdidini savurdu.

üyleyse 72 saat ve daha fazlası, ABD için neyi değiştirdi? Bu sorunun cevabı yok. Ama bu soruya cevap verecek bazı ipuçları boşlukta sallanıp duruyor. Mesela ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice, bu 72 saat sonrasında Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesiğnde yaptığı bir konuşmada bir yandan Irakğın kuzeyi için ğKürdistanğ demeyi sürdürdü, diğer yandan, Türkiyeğye, ğSakın ola ki bölgeye girme, istikrarı bozarsın!ğ  diye parmak salladı. Aynı toplantıda Rice üzerinden ağır bir yük kalkmış insanların haleti ruhiyesiyle, muhataplarına aynen şunları söyledi:

ğ- Son 72 saat çok zor geçti!ğ  

Fesuphanallah! 

Yahu ne oldu bu 72 saat ve sonrasında? 

Türkiye, bu 72 saatte hiçbir şey kazanamadığına ve Amerikağnın Dışişleri Bakanı, derin bir nefes alır gibi, ğSon 72 saat çok zor geçti!ğ  dediğine göre, ortada, Türk devlet, millet ve dünya kamuoyundan çalınmış esrarengiz hadise(ler) var, öyle değil mi?

Peki bu ne olabilir sizce?

Efendim bu, Irak sınırından geçerek onlarca Mehmetçiği şehit eden ve bir o kadarını da yaralayan unsurların içerisinde Amerikalıların olduğu, böyle değilse bile, teröristlerin elinde ABD ile işbirliğini inkar edilmez şekilde belgeleyen maddi unsurların bulunduğu gerçeğinden başka nedir ki!
Evet, 72 saat ABDğye yetmiştir.

Ve Rice derin bir nefes aldıktan sonra, bir bakıma gerçeği ifade etmiştir:

ğ- Son 72 saat çok zor geçti!ğ  

Bir gün bu yazdıklarımızın da hakikatin ta kendisi olduğu, belgeleriyle ortaya çıkacaktır. 

İşte ğABD ile işbirliğininğ neticesi budur. 

Sen BOPğta ABDğnin Eş Başkanı olursun, sen ğIlımlı İslam Projesiğ nde ABD ne derse İslam ülkelerine onun propagandasını yaparsın ve sen, ğHaçlı seferi başlattımğ  diyerek Afganistanğı işgal etmesine rağmen, her gün onlarca, hatta yüzlerce Afgan halkını katleden ABD ile birlikte hareket edersin ve yetmez, sen Irakğı işgal etmiş, Ebu Garipğte yaptıklarıyla insanlık tarihindeki en derin çukura düşmüş bu Amerikağnın, camileri Haçlı kışlasına çevirdiği yetmezmiş gibi bir milyondan fazla Müslümanğı katletmiş Irakğı bir ğkiliseler cennetineğ  çevirip, PKKğyı palazlandırmış bu ABDğnin her türlü ihtiyacını Türkiye üzerinden karşılarsın, hatta savaş uçakları ara sıra Türkiyeğden kalkarak Irakğın değişik yerlerini bombalar, Telaferğde Türkmenleri katletmesine göz yumar, askerinin başına çuval geçirmesine rağmen, ğOlsun, sen büyük devletsin, özür dilemene gerek yok!ğ  diyerek utanç verecek şekilde alttan alırsın..

Yine de yaranamazsın...

İşte o, bütün bunlara rağmen Irakğtan sana bir saldırıyı organize eder, etmese bile, bu hainlerin bu saldırıda başarılı olabilmesi için elinden gelen bilgi ve teknoloji desteğini yapar, Mehmetçikler şehit edilip suçluların ensesine binmek üzereyken de telefona sarılıp 72 saat süre ister..

Sen ise, belki akıllanmıştır, insafa gelmiştir diye, 

ğpeki!ğ dersin..

Bir de bakarsın ki her şey eskisi gibi, hatta daha beter, mesela Irakğın kuzeyi için ğKürdistanğ  denilmeye başlanmış..

Bir kez daha şaşırır kalırsın..

Ve o bir kez daha delilleri karartmayı başarabilmenin yükünü omzundan atmış olarak, derin bir nefes alıp kan kokulu ağzını yüzüne doğru üfleyerek geğirir:

ğ- Son 72 saat çok zor geçti, çok!ğ  

İşte ben, bu ABDğnin organize ettiği bir hareketle komşu ülke, halkı Müslüman ülke Irakğa değil girmeyi, ben bu ABDğnin yaptırdığı camiye bile girmem..

*

----------


## bozok

'Milli Devlet'in başbakanısın

*Rıza Zelyut
GüNEş GZT.
01.11.2007


İçine girmeye çabaladığımız Avrupa Birliği, 'ulus (milli) devletler'den oluşuyor. AB projesi milli devletleri yok etmek değil; daha da kuvvetlendirmek projesidir. Batı ve Doğu Almanya'nın birleştirilmesi de Avrupa'daki bu eğilimi gösterir.

Hal bu iken; Türkiye'deki milli devletin (Türkiye Cumhuriyeti) yapısını değiştirmek üzere müthiş bir çalışma yürütülüyor. Bu çabanın içinde; 2. cumhuriyetçi dediğimiz küresel sermayenin içimizdeki propagandacıları bulunuyor. 

Yine; ABD ile işbirliği içinde Türkiye'de din devleti kurmaya uğraşanlar da bu cumhuriyetin düşmanları... Bu kesimin dedeleri, cumhuriyet kurulmadan önce padişahçılık yaparak Kurtuluş Savaşımızı baltalamaya çalışmışlardı. Bugün de bunlar hilafetçilik (padişahlığa dayalı şeriat sistemi) peşinde koşuyorlar. 
Kürt bölücüleri de ulus devletin ve bunun uygulaması olan cumhuriyet rejiminin şiddetli düşmanlarıdırlar. Bunlar, cumhuriyeti oligarşi olarak göstermeye çabalamaktadırlar. Bu fikrin mucidi de Abdullah ücalan'dır.

TüRKİYELİLİK İDDİASI

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni yöneten Sayın Erdoğan'ın danışmanları onu ciddi biçimde yanıltmaktadırlar. Buna bağlı olarak da Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Türkiye'nin sorunlarına bakışı ile Abdullah ücalan'ın bakışı arasında ciddi benzerlikler  ortaya çıkmaktadır. 

Bu cumhuriyetin başbakanı hala, Türk milleti kavramının yerine 'Vatandaş'  kavramını yerleştirmeye çabalamaktadır. 

Bütün milli devletlerde bir kurucu öğe, temel öğe bulunur. Almanya'da Almanlar; Fransa'da Fransızlar, Türkiye'de Türkler gibi... Ulus devlet de bu kurucu öğenin adıyla anılır. Bizde; Türk'ü dışlamaya uğraşanlar; bu somut gerçeği görmezden gelenlerdir. Bu çizginin devamı olarak; Başbakan Erdoğan, 'Türk milleti yerine 'Türkiyelilik'  kavramını getirmeye çabalamaktadır. 

Başbakanlık adına 2005 yılında hazırlattırılan raporda yer alan bu kavramın patenti de aslında Abdullah ücalan'a aittir. Başbakan Erdoğan böyle konuşunca, İmralı'daki teröristbaşı da açıklama yapıp Başbakan'la aynı görüşte olduğunu, onu desteklediğini dile getirmiştir.

Bu Türkiyelilik tezini veya vatandaşlık kavramını 2. cumhuriyetçi holding aydınları da şiddetle savunmaktadırlar. AB'ciler; TESEV gibi vakıflara da Türkiyelilik tezini destekleyecek yönlendirilmiş kamuoyu yoklamaları yaptırtarak milleti kandırmaya uğraşmaktadırlar.

AKP KAZANDI TüRKİYE KAYBETTİ

Başbakan Erdoğan; tarihe yön veren büyük bir milleti (Türkleri) sıradan bir kabile ile eş duruma getirmek için vatandaşlık veya Türkiyelilik kavramını öne çıkartırken, güya Türkiye'de düzeni sağlamaya çabalıyor.

Halbuki, kendisinin bu yönde attığı her adım; Türkiye'nin kaybına, terörün kazanmasına yol açmıştır.

AKP'nin 2003'ten itibaren uyguladığı Güneydoğu politikası, bu partiye oy getirdi ama Türkiye'yi de yeniden terör belasının içine itti. Başbakan Erdoğan bize 'Bunu görmezden gelin!' demek istiyor. Bu belanın yarattığı tehlikeyi gösterenlere de şiddetle kızıyor. Güneydoğu sokakları zaten PKK'nın elinde. İstanbul'da bile adamlar otobüsleri yakıyor; polise saldırıyor; emniyet seyrediyor... Polis; kumarbazların peşine düştüğü kadar PKK'lıların peşine düşmüyor.

DTP CEVAP VERDİ

Başbakan Erdoğan terörü ve arkasındakileri lanetleyen halka kızarken Diyarbakırda Demokratik Toplum Partisi kongre yapıyor. Bu toplantıda; PKK elebaşısından 'Kürt halk önderi'  diye söz ediliyor. Ayrıca bölge için özerklik istenerek zihinlerdeki ayrılma fikri kürsülerden ve resmen dile getiriliyor. üzerk bölge için ayrı bayrak anlamına gelen renkli sembol istekleri de sırada...

DTP'liler de Başbakan Erdoğan gibi 'Türk milleti demeyelim, Türkiyeli diyelim'  önerisinde bulunuyorlar. Ve ulus ( milli) devleti istemiyorlar. 

Yani şu anki devlete açıkça karşı çıkıyorlar.

şu anki devleti yöneten kişi kim?

Başbakan Erdoğan...

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın da geçmişte Kürtler için  'Federasyon benzeri bir model önerilebilir!' dediğini bildiğimize göre; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tehlikede midir değil midir?

Sayın Başbakan'a, milli bir devletin başbakanı olduğunu hatırlatıyorum ve kendisini; savunduğu bu tür bölücü tezleri ciddi biçimde gözden geçirmeye davet ediyorum... *

----------


## bozok

Laf bitti, sıra savaşta... 

*Doğan HEPER 
[email protected]
01 Kasım 2007 


YAPILAN savaş mı? 

Hayır. 

Ağız dalaşı.

Ne zamandır.

Uzun bir süredir.

Ankara konuşuyor.

Bağdat ve Erbil yanıt veriyor.

Bağdat ve Erbil konuşuyor.

Ankara yanıt veriyor.

Ağız dalaşı, bütün hızıyla devam ediyor...

Ne zamana kadar?

* * *
YİNE tekrar edelim. AKP'nin, yani hükümetin dış politikası yok, bölücü teröre karşı politikası yok.

1 Mart tezkeresi reddedildi, onun için Amerika, bu reddin intikamını Türk asker ve subaylarının başına çuval geçirerek aldı.

Ve aynı Amerika tezkerenin reddi intikamını PKK'yı destekleyerek almaya devam ediyor.

İnşallah sıra Türkiye'nin bölünmek istenmesine gelmez.

* * *

BARZANİ bu laf salatası arasında iş de yapıyor. Mesafe de alıyor. Kürt devletini kuruyor.

Türkiye'de üniversite giriş sınavını kazanamayan Güneydoğulu gençleri Irak'ın kuzeyindeki üniversitelere alıp onlara burs veriyor.

Güneydoğu'nun işsiz gençlerine yine Irak'ın kuzeyinde iş bulunuyor.
Kerkük'ü, bu petrol ambarını, bu Türk şehrini Kürtleştirmek için elinden geleni yapıyor.

Ve PKK'yı Türkiye'yi vurmaya yolluyor.

Bunların sonucu, yakın bir gelecekte, Barzani Türkiye'den toprak isteyecek.
Haritalar şimdiden yapıldı. Hem Barzani'nin odasında asılı, hem Amerikalılarda, hem Avrupa Birliği'nde var. Herkes bu haritaları görüyor, biliyor.

Gayret boşuna mı?

Türkiye'nin üniter yapısı parçalanmak isteniyor. DTP de ona içeriden çanak tutuyor. DTP dün yeni bir anayasa istedi. Güneydoğu için şimdilik (!) özel bir yapı talebinde bulundu.

Beni "ne için"i ilgilendirmiyor.

Parçalanıyoruz, beni ilgilendiren bu...

Bunun için de Amerika, PKK ve Barzani ile el ele vermiş, çalışıyor da çalışıyor. 

Mesafe alıyor da alıyor.

* * *

BU kuruntu mu?

Hayır.

Genelkurmay Başkanı, Barzani'yi yani PKK'yı durdurmak için 14 ay önce yetki istedi.

14 ay ABD, Ankara'yı oyaladı, 3'lü heyet kurdurdu, filan... Ne oldu... Mevsim geçti. Yani kış geldi. ABD'nin Ankara'yı oyalaması Barzani'ye ve PKK'ya yaradı.
Görünen o ki, Barzani ABD'nin taşeronu, PKK da Barzani'nin taşeronu.
Barzani ABD'ye güvenmese Ankara'ya meydan okuyabilir mi? "Siz Kerkük derseniz ben de Diyarbakır derim" diyebilir mi?

Oyun açık.

Bu oyunu bozmak, Türkiye düşmanı Barzani'yi susturmak artık lafla olmaz.
Hareket lazım... Amerika ne derse desin...
Artık geri dönüş yok...*

----------


## bozok

Hükümet hatayı itiraf etti.. 

*Mehmet Tezkan 
[email protected] 
02.11.2007 




Babacanğın şu sözü dikkatimi çekti.. Diyor ki; aynı hatayı yapmak istemiyoruz.. 

Bir ara koordinatörlükler kuruldu, PKK işini peşmergelere devretmeye çalıştık ya..

Aylarca bekleyip durduk..

Laf olsun diye toplantılar yapıldı..

şimdi hata diyoruz..

Ama biz hatayı o zaman yapmadık ki.. Baştan yaptık.. 2003 yılında kendimizi sınırlarımıza mahkÃ»m ederken yaptık..  

Irak işinde biz yokuz derken yaptık.. Oysa kendi güvenliğini sağlamak için orada olması gereken tek ülke Türkiye  idi..

Kuzey Irakğta 2003 yılında da PKK vardı, şimdi de var... Kampları bile aynı.. üstüne üstlük şimdi daha çok silahları var.. Mayınları, C-4ğleri.. 

Batı basını elini kolunu sallayarak yanlarına gidiyor.. Neredeyse Erbilğden turlar kalkacak..

PKK showroomğlar kurmuş.. Gelen gazetecileri ağırlıyorlar.. Hep beraber yemekler yeniyor.. Tavuk, salata, ayran, üstüne de demli çay..

Bunlar yeni değil ki..

Dağlardaki 3 bin - 4 bin militan nasıl besleniyor?

Onun da kaynağı belli..

Batığdan yılda 400 milyon dolar gidiyormuş.. PKK militanları uyuşturucu da satıyor, haraç da topluyor.. Sistemi bunun üzerine kurmuşlar.. Kandilğdeki de rahat Berlinğdeki de..

Bu da yeni değil..

Peki yeni olan ne?

Başbakanğı Bushğa götüren..

Yeni olan şu.. AKP iktidarı PKK terörünün çok ciddi olduğunu sonunda anladı.. PKK işi bitmeden Türkiyeğnin Batığya koşusunu sürdüremeyeceğini gördü.. Büyüyemeyeceğini, hep çalkantılarla boğuşmak zorunda kalacağını..

Ama bunlar yıllardır hep yazıldı çizildi.. Yüzlerce kez söylendi..

Söylendi ama AKP iktidarı gözünü kapattı, kulaklarını tıkadı.. İmam hatiple, türban meselesine takılıp kaldılar..

Varsa yoksa bu iki konu.. 

Bazıları hala PKK saldırılarının arkasında başka iç siyaset oyunları arıyor.. AKP karşıtlarının oyunu diye pazarlıyorlar..

Peki, AKP iktidarının hiç hatası yok mu?

Babacan aynı hatayı yapmak istemiyoruz dediğine, Erdoğan kendi göbeğimizi keseceğiz çıkışını yaptığına göre, var..

Demek ki o göbeği başkalarının kesmesini beklemişiz.. şu ABD karar verse de PKKğyı etkisiz hale getirse, silahlarını toplasa diye bekleyip durmuşuz..

Basit bir soru..

Kamplarda yaşayan eli silahlı binlerce adamı orada tutmak için ne yapmak gerekir? 

Heyecanlarını kırmamak, Türkiye düşmanlığını canlı tutmak, motive etmek için..

Savaştırmak.. Saldırılar düzenletmek..  


Ama biz onlar ilelebet orada öylece sessiz sedasız oturacaklar zannettik.. 2003ğte yakaladığımız büyük fırsatı elimizin tersiyle ittik.. 

PKK terörüne son darbeyi vurmadık..

Peki hal böyleyse muhalefet neden susuyor.. Yapılan o büyük hatayı niye çıkıp bangır bangır haykırmıyor?

Nedeni şu:  Muhalefet de o büyük hatanın ortağı.. 

Bu yüzden.. 

İktidar susuyor.. 

İktidar yanlıları susuyor..

Muhalefet susuyor..

O defter açılmıyor..
*

----------


## bozok

Tezkere Başbakanğda...   

*Serdar Akinan
AKşAM GZT.
22.10.2007


12 şehit verdik.

Bambaşka bir yazı kaleme almıştım.

O yazı Cengiz üandarğın  köşesine gelen bir mektupla başlıyordu:

Yazının başlığı ise şuydu:

OLAĞAN şüPHELİ: TüRK ORDUSU..!

ünce Cengiz üandarğın köşesindeki mektup ne diyordu hep beraber okuyalım...

ğBen şahsen Türkiyeğdeki askerin Amerikağya rağmen Irakğa bir operasyon yapma taraftarı olduğunu sanmıyorum. Nitekim daha önce Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından dile getirilen askeri operasyon isteğine, Başbakan tarafından onayın verileceği açıklandığında bizzat Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından olayın sulandırılması yoluna gidilmiş, orada Barzaniğnin, Talabaniğnin, ABDğnin olduğu satır aralarında söylenerek beklentinin önüne geçilmiştir. Geldiğimiz noktada tezkere Meclisğten geçmiş ve askere, işin tezkerede ve siyasi iktidarda tıkanmayacağı ispat edilmiş ve top askerin sahalarına iade edilmiştir. Topun kendi sahalarına iadesi ile aslında askere şu mesaj verilmiştir. ğIrakğa girmek istiyor musunuz istemiyor musunuz? Eğer girmek istiyorsanız buyurun iş bizden bozulmaz, ancak girmek istemiyorsanız... olayları durdurun. Durdurmazsanız oraya girmek zorunda kalırız. Sonuç alınamayacağının açık olduğunu bırakınız, ülkeyi ABD ile ve diğer bölge ülkeleri ile savaşa kadar süren ihtimalleri de gözden kaçırmayınız.ğ

şimdi bekleyip görelim. Benim naçizane beklentim bölgede olayların yavaşlaması. üünkü bundan sonra işin şakası kalmadı. Asker ğIrakğa operasyonğ dedi durdu defalarca. Eğer hala olaylar devam ederse artık geri dönülemez noktadayız. İşte o zaman olaylar Tayyip Erdoğanğı kontrol edecektir. Ancak ben hala olayları Tayyip Erdoğanğın kontrol ettiğine inanıyorum. Ve bence çok ustaca kontrol ediyor. Umarım yanılmıyorumdur.ğ

Bu mektuptaki şu cümle çok kritik:

(...)Irakğa girmek istiyor musunuz istemiyor musunuz? Eğer girmek istiyorsanız buyurun iş bizden bozulmaz, ancak girmek istemiyorsanız... olayları durdurun.(...)

Satır arası çok açık...

Asker, rahatsız olduğu AK Parti iktidarını inisiyatifsiz kılacak bir meseleye oyun kurmak istiyordu:

Bölücü terör.

Bu zaviyeden komplocu bir zihniyetle meselelere bakanlar için askerin oyun planı tuttu.

Art arda meydana gelen olaylarla memlekette oluşan sosyal psikoloji bunun başarıldığını gösteriyor..

AK Parti, bu saate kadar, birçok içsel ve dışsal nedenden ötürü ayak sürüdüğü tezkereye ğevetğ dedi ve bunu, süreçten dolayı, ğiçselleştirerekğ ratingini yüksek tutmayı başardı.

Ancak işin aslı bu değil.

Geçen haftaki ğünümüzdeki günlerde çok daha provokatif eylemlerden korkuyorum...ğ  cümlem Fehmi Koru tarafından, askere yakınlığım ve ulusalcı olduğum vurgularıyla, çok yanlış yorumlanmış.

Süreci başlatan olaylar zincirinin gözüktüğü gibi olmadığını öne sürerken örtülü bir şekilde askeri işaret etmedim.

Ancak, o yazımdan sonra belli kalemler bu minvalde yazılar yazıp, belli meclislerde bu mesele bu şekliyle tartışılmaya başlandı.

Cengiz üandarğa gelen mektuptaki ifade tam olarak bu görüşün özüdür.

Oradaki, ğolayları durdurunğ ifadesi...

Askerin bu olayları başlattığı veya yönettiği gibi bir düşüncenin açık ifadesi...

Gelen habere göre şimdi de 12 askerimiz şehit edildi.

Bu şehitler Türkiyeğnin kaderini değiştirir.

Tezkere geçti ve top artık askerde havası veriliyor...

Resmi Gazeteğde yayınlanan tezkere şu anda Başbakanğın masasında...

Yetki askerde değil, hükümette...

12 şehit daha verdik.

5 Kasımğda Washington DCğye gidecek Başbakan ve Beyaz Sarayğda Başkan Bushğa, ğPKKğya karşı operasyon yapın, desteğinizi kesin, Kürt grupları kontrol edinğ diyecek miş...

Sayın Başbakan, ğBunu söyleyecek ağız bende varğ diyor.

5 Kasımğı bekleyecek sabır kaldı mı bu millette bilemiyorum...


*

----------


## bozok

Erdoğan Beyaz Saray'da İran tavizi verdi  

*Savaş SüZAL 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 10/11/2007 

Washingtonğda Başbakan Erdoğan ve ekibinin yaptığı, açıklanmayan temasların sırları dökülmeye başladı. üylesine önemli ki bu saklanan bilgiler, Türkiyeğyi önümüzdeki 10 yıl içinde her şeyi ile etkileyecek, kendine zarar verecek taahhütler altına sokacak. 

Ben sizlere bugün yalakalık yarışına giren Türk basınından farklı şeyler aktaracağım. ürneğin Erdoğan, Beyaz Sarayğa gitmeden önceki gece, Türk heyetinden bazı yetkililer, (Bunlar arasında bazı bakanlar da varmış ) ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Cheneyğnin konutuna yemeğe gitmiş. Bu yemekte ertesi günü konuşulacak ve açıklanacak konular üzerinde tartışılarak karar verilmiş.
Cheney biliyorsunuz, aslında Bush yönetiminin perde arkasındaki gerçek başkanıdır. Bir terör tehdidinde, Başkanı korumakla görevli gizli servis elemanları, Bushğu değil onu kaçırır, onu gizlerler. Dış politikadaki sınırları ve kararları o verir. Ne hikmetse, ne Erdoğan hükümeti yetkilileri, ne de Amerikan tarafı Cheney görüşmesinden tek satır söz etmedi. 

Gelelim ikinci konuya. ünceki yazımda da vurgulamıştım. Erdoğan ve Babacan, ABD Başkanı Bush ve Ulusal Güvenlik danışmanıyla, minute diye tanımlanan  ve yapılan konuşmaların tutanakları tutulmayan bir görüşme yaptı. şimdi diyeceksiniz ki onlar PKKğyı konuştu, bunu da kamuoyuna açıklayamazlardı. Hayır sevgili okurum, bu bir saatlik görüşmede PKK konuşulmadı. 

Bu özel görüşmede ele alınan konu İran idi. Bir süredir ABD, İsrailğin de etkisiyle biliyorsunuz İran konusunda Türkiyeğye baskı yapıyordu. Peki, hiç dikkatinizi çekmedi mi, ne Amerikan tarafı ne de bizimkiler tek kelime İran konusuna değinmedi. 

ABD Başkanı Bush, Erdoğanğın yanında alakasız bir şekilde Pakistanğdaki Müşerref konusunu ve Pakistan olaylarını dile getirirken, İran konusuna değinmedi bile. Hoş o konu da amaçlı olarak Erdoğanğın yanında konuşuldu ya, neyse. İşte ben diyorum ki içeride baş başa yapılan görüşmenin konusu İranğdı. 
şimdi Erdoğan hükümetinin askere verdiği bir mesaj var. Bu da Bush ile ortaklaşa oynanan bir oyuna benziyor. Hatırlarsanız Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Saygun, daha önceki ABD ziyaretleri sırasında Beyaz Sarayğa girerken davetli olmasına rağmen üzerine aramak istediği için girmeyip geri dönmüştü. Bu kez Erdoğanğın yanında dekor olarak, birlikte Beyaz Sarayğa girdiği için aranmadığı yayınlandı, kulağına üflenen basın tarafından. Askere, bak benim sayemde Beyaz Sarayğa bile aranmadan girebiliyorsun der gibi bir mesaj.

şimdi gelelim Erdoğan ve ekibinin anlattığı dışında gerçekten Beyaz Sarayğda neler olduğuna, Türk tarafının neler verdiğine. 

* Türk tarafı, operasyon konusunda geri adım attı. Operasyonu kamuoyu ile askerlerin istediğini, kendilerinin böyle bir talepleri olmadığını Bushğa belirtti. 

* ABDğye İran konusunda taviz verdi ve İranğa karşı yapılacak bir askeri harekatta Türkiyeğden çıkış olabileceğinin güvencesini verdi.

* Irakğta kurulan Kürt devletine Erdoğan hükümeti, muhalefet etmeyeceği konusunda söz verdi.

* PKK konusunda, Iraklı Kürt aşiret liderleri ile birlikte hareket edeceklerine güvence verdi.

Amerikan tarafı ise şunları verdi;

* Daha önce ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Riceğın sözünü ettiği istihbarat paylaşımını kabul etti. (Eski bir CIA görevlisi, o bölgede ABDğnin istihbaratı olmadığını, Türkiyeğnin istihbaratının daha iyi olduğunu ve bu konunun ABD argosu ile ğBull Shitğ öküz dışkısı olduğunu söyledi)

* ABD Türkiyeğye bazı modası ve etkisi geçen, Osman ücalan gibi PKK liderlerini vermeyi kabul etti. 

* Erdoğanğa askerlere karşı destek olma sözü verildi. (Oval Ofisğte Pakistan ve Müşerref sözlerinin altında yatan gerçek buydu ve Erdoğan bunun için çok mutluydu.) 

Evet sevgili okurum, Washington ziyareti sırasında belki Erdoğan bir şeyler kopardı ama bence bu, Türk halkı ve Türkiye pahasına oldu.

*

----------


## bozok

TEZGAH KESİNLEşTİ

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 10/11/2007 

üuvaldan da onur kırıcı!


8 askerin tesliminde yaşananlar, abartısız olarak Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirilmesinden daha onur kırıcıdır. üuval geçirmede sonuçta bir pusu vardı. 

Oysa 8 askerin teslimi tam bir faciadır. 

Bir tarafta PKK önderleri, bir tarafta Barzaniğnin adamları ve bir tarafta DTPğliler, ücalan eşkıyasının posterinin önünde  adeta Kürdistanğın bağımsızlığına kalem sallarcasına imzaları basıyor ve 8 rehin asker Türkiyeğye teslim ediliyor. Daha önce de yazdık, bu işin arkasında sadece PKK, DTP ve Barzani değil, ABD ve İsrailğin olması kuvvetle muhtemeldir. Bu hadise ve fotoğrafla PKK, taraf olarak bütün dünyaya tescil ettirilmiş ve örgütün Türkiye ile masaya oturduğu gibi bir görüntü belleklere sokulmuştur.. Olayın tezgah olduğu, 8 erin Beyaz Saray görüşmesinin hemen öncesinde teslim edilmesi ile kesinlik kazanmıştır... 

Türkiyeğnin sadece bu olay için bile K.Irakğı dümdüz etmesi gerekirken hala patinaj yapıyor olması, AKPğnin ABD planına, yani Bağımsız Kürt Devleti projesine boyun eğdiği şüphelerini yoğunlaştırıyor*

----------


## bozok

Küstah Kral'ı kim çağırdı? 

*Hakkı KURBAN / ANKARA*
*12.11.2007/TERCüMAN*

*Anıtkabir'e çıkmayan Atatürk düşmanı Suudi Kralı'na, ayağına giden Gül'e ve verilen madalyaya tüm yurtta öfke yağdı* 

*SUUDİ Arabistan Kralı Abdullah Bin Abdülaziz El-Suud?un Türkiye ziyareti bitti ancak kavgası sürüyor. Kral ağırlanırken Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve hükümet yetkililerinin farklı protokol uygulamaları sert tepkiye neden oldu. Toplumun çeşitli kesimlerinden öfkeli sesler yükselirken, muhalefet ve eski diplomatlar da ?Türkiye?nin itibarı zedelendi; onurumuza, gururumuza yakışmadı? iddiasında bulundu.* 

*Ziyarette, devlet geleneğine aykırı davranıldığı öne sürülürken, şu soruların yanıtları aranıyor:* 



*Karşılama ve uğurlamalarda karşılıklık ilkesi neden uygulanmadı? Kral Abdullah Bin Abdülaziz?i, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül bizzat Esenboğa Havalimanı?nda karşıladı, uğurlamayı da Başbakan Erdoğan yaptı. Oysa Suudi Arabistan?a giden Türk heyetlerini Kral karşılamıyor.*


*Gelen devlet başkanları, çok ağır hasta veya hareket edemeyecek durumdaysa üankaya Köşkü?nde ağırlanır... Gül ve Erdoğan ile hükümet üyeleri, geleneklerin aksine neden Swiss Otel?de kalan Kral?ın ayağına gitti? Bu, protokolün alt üst edilmesi anlamına gelmiyor mu?...*


*Ziyaret tarihi niçin 10 Kasım olarak belirlendi?* 

*Bu tip ziyaretler, haftalar öncesinden diplomatların bire bir görüşmeleriyle ayarlanıyor. 10 Kasım?ın Atatürk?ün aramızdan ayrılmasının yıldönümü olduğu bilinmesine karşın, onun adını ağzına almaktan kaçınan Suudi Kralı?nın ağırlanması ne anlama geliyor?*


*Devlet Başkanlarının Anıtkabir?i ziyareti de, temasların önemli başlıklarından biri. üstelik 10 Kasım olmasına karşın Kral, Anıtkabir?i neden yine ziyaret etmedi?*


*Anayasa?ya göre, Türkiye için üstün başarı gösterenlere verilen Devlet şeref Madalyası?nın, bugüne kadar ilişkilerinde bile soru işaretleri bulunan Suudi Kralı?na verilmesi nasıl açıklanacak?*


*Bu tip ziyaretlerde Türk Bayrağı ile birlikte gelen ülke devlet başkanının bayrağı da çekilir. Oysa 10 Kasım olmasından dolayı yarıda olan Türk Bayrağı?yla birlikte Suudi Bayrağı?nın da yarıya kadar göndere çekilmesi gerekiyordu. Ancak, Suudi bayrağı çekilmedi; neden?...*

*Siyaset ve diplomasi çevreleri bu soruların yanıtlarını bulmaya çalışırken, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti?nin yerleşmiş kurallarının yıpratıldığı iddia edildi. Konuyla ilgili olarak şu değerlendirmelerde bulunuldu:*

*Tepkili sesler yükseldi*

*Mustafa üzyürek (CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ) : ?Bu davranışlarla Türkiye?nin ve Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamının itibarı zedelendi. Cumhuriyet kurulduğundan beri yerleşmiş geleneklerimiz ve protokol kurallarımız var. Sayın Gül?ün Suudi Kralı?nın ayağına gitmesi, otelde görüşmesi, Türkiye?nin itibarını zedelemiştir. Cumhurbaşkanlığı, Türk Milletinin ve Türk devletinin onurunun, şerefinin temsil edildiği makamdır: Burada oturan kişi Türkiye?nin şerefini düşünecek. Havaalanındaki karşılama, otele gidiş, Anıtkabir?in ziyaret edilmemesi, 10 Kasım tercihi, bayrak protokolüne uyulmaması Türkiye?nin itibarının ayaklar altına alınmasıdır. 10 Kasım?da Atatürk?ün koyduğu ilke ve inkılapların yerini Vahabi geleneklerinin aldığı mı gösterilmeye çalışılıyor? Bunlar kabul edilemez.?*

*Oktay Vural (MHP Grup Başkanvekili ) : Yapılan uygulamalar da, ortaya atılan mazeretler de çok vahim. Devlet geleneği ayaklar altına alınmıştır. Böyle bir uygulama, başkalarının istediği zaman, istediği yere Türkiye Cumhuriyeti?nin Cumhurbaşkanı?nı çağırabileceği izlenimi verir. Bu, Türkiye?nin büyüklüğüne yakışmaz, herkesi rahatsız eder. Cumhurbaşkanlığı?na ve Dışişleri?ne düşen görev, devletin onurunu temsil etmektir. Uygulamalar, geleneklerin yadsındığı gelişmeler olmuştur. Oysa devlet işlerinde kişisel şahsi dostluklar değil, ülkenin çıkar ve gelenekleri öncelikli olmalıdır. Maalesef gereken ihtimam gösterilmemiştir. Belli çıkarlar için bunlar yapılıyorsa, daha da vahimdir. Türkiye, belli çıkarlar için, onurunu, devletin konumunu günlük uygulamalara heba edemez. Devletin itibarı rencide olacaksa, uydurulan mazeretler safsatadır.* 

*Deniz Bölükbaşı (Eski Diplomat- MHP Ankara Milletvekili ) : Böyle bir uygulama dünyanın hiçbir yerinde görülmemiştir. Cumhurbaşkanı, gelen konuk Kral?ın ayağına gitmez. Bu görülmüş, duyulmuş bir olay değildir. ?*

*Nüzhet Kandemir (Emekli Büyükelçi ) : Karşılıklığı olmadığı müddetçe, Kral?ın havaalanında Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından karşılanması, tek taraflı bir tavizdir ve yanlıştır. 10 Kasım tarihinin seçilmiş olması da kanaatimce iyi bir tercih olmamıştır. 10 Kasım tüm Türk ulusu için son derece önemli bir tarihtir. Otele gidiş, kesinlikle olmaması gereken bir hareketti. Türk diplomasi tarihinde bunun bir uygulaması mevcut değildir. O da bir hatadır. Dışişleri Bakanlığı?nın değerlendirmeleri fevkalade talihsizdir. Türkiye?nin gururuna, geçmişine yakışmayacak bir tablo oluşmuştur. Madalyanın tevdisi de yanlıştır. Ben Kral Abdullah?ın, madalya kazanacak şekilde Türkiye?ye yararlı bir faaliyetini görmedim.* 

*Devlet Nişanı geri alınsın*

*ANADOLU Ulusal Uyanış ve Dayanışma Platformu?na bağlı 97 örgüt adına bir açıklama yapan Platform Yönetimi, 10 Kasım?da Türkiye?yi ziyaret etmesine rağmen Anıtkabir?e gitmeyen bir devlet başkanına Devlet Nişanı verilmesi proteste ederek, nişanın geri alınmasını istedi. Platform?un duyuru yoluyla yaptığı açıklamada şu görüşlere yer verildi: ?Türkiye Cumhuriyeti?nin kurucusu Ulu ünder Atatürk?ün 69. ölüm yıldönümünde Türkiye Cumhuriyeti başkentini ziyaret eden Suudi Arabistan Kralı?nın Anıtkabir?e ziyarete gitmeyişi biz Türk analarını son derece rencide etmiş ve üzmüştür.*

*10 Kasım gibi önemli bir günde ülkemizi ziyaret etmeyi seçen, belki de maksatlı tercih eden komşu ülke kralının, böyle anlamlı bir günde davet edilişini, Anıtkabir?i ziyaret etmenin türbe ziyareti olmadığının anlatılamayışını, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devlet törenine resmi konuğun katılmaya ikna edilemeyişini Devletimizin üst makamlarında bulunanların büyük aymazlığı olarak değerlendirmekteyiz.*

*Devlet ayağına gitti!*

*Bizler ülkemize hiçbir üstün hizmet getirmemiş olan ve de Devletimizin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk?ü ziyareti anlamsız bulan Suudi Arabistan Kralı?na Devlet Nişanı verilmesini anlayamadığımız gibi, ülkemizin cumhurbaşkanının da Anıtkabir?den çıkıp, koşa koşa Kral hazretlerinin oteline, onun ayağına gitmesine de bir anlam verememekteyiz. Devletimizin ve Cumhuriyetimizin saygınlığının bu derece hafife alınmasına hiç kimsenin hakkı yoktur. Biz ülkemizin bütünlüğü için evlatlarımızı göz kırpmadan şehit veren Türk anaları, Cumhuriyetimizin de anaları olarak, yüreklerimizi sızlatan bu tavrın, kamuoyu karşısında telafi edilmesini talep ediyor, Kral?ın boynuna takılan Devlet Nişanı?nı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Kadınları olarak geri istiyoruz. Tüm kamuoyuna, yerli ve yabancı basına saygıyla duyuruyoruz.?*

----------


## bozok

İyi de birader!... 


*13.11.2007* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 




*Başbakan Erdoğan diyor ki; "Bu ülkeye karşı yıkıcı emeller ve eylemler içinde olan herkes de Türk milletinin düşmanıdır..."* 

*Aynen...*

*Kim ki, "ülkeye karşı yıkıcı emel ve eylem içerisindedir" düşmandır...*

*Ve bu ülkenin de düşmanı, hele şu son otuz yılda, gizlendikleri kovuklarından taşmış, gani halde ortalıktadır...*

*Yani, bekçisiz bostana dalmış gibi talan halindedirler!..*

*Düşman düşmandır da,düşmana dur diyecek bunca "görevli" olmasına rağmen, bu başıboşluğun sorumluları nerededir acaba?..* 

*Yani beyim..!*

*Fatma Kurtulan hanımefendi, dağda gezip düz ovaya siyasete yönlendirildiğinde, kendileri dağdan ovaya avdet ettiklerinde, neden karşısına dikilip de "Nereye böyle hanımefendi?" diye soracak bir Allah'ın kulu çıkmamıştır dersiniz!!?*

*PKK, mesken edindiği dağdan,TBMM'ye otoyol döşeyebilme rahatlığını, bu devleti yönetenlerin göz yumması olmasa nasıl bulabilir acaba?!!*

*İmralı muhibbi Fatma Kurtulan işini yapıyor, bin defa düşman ilan etsen de, gelip TBMM'ye oturup bayrağını diktikten sonra, o bayrağa bizim boynumuzu kırık hale getirenlere ne diyeceğiz??!*

*Nerede imişler?..* 

*şimdi şu sicile bakınız:*

*Adı : Nurettin Demirtaş..*

*Muğla üniversitesi'nde öğrenim gördüğü dönemde, İzmir ve Muğla polisinin ortaklaşa yürüttüğü operasyon kapsamında 20 Haziran 1993'te Muğla Kredi ve Yurtlar Kurumu Yurdu'ndaki odasında gözaltına alındı. Yargılama sonunda Demirtaş'a "Terör örgütü üyesi olmak", "yardım ve yataklık yapmak" suçlarından 18 yıl 9 ay hapis cezası verildi...*

*O şimdi, PKK partisinin genel başkanı... Bu unvanı ile, TBMM kürsüsünden partisinin gurup toplantılarında konuşacak ve TBMM televizyonu da söylediklerini Türk Milleti'ne aktaracak...*

*Nurettin Demirtaş, "Topları tüfekleri ile, dokuz gencin üzerine gidiyorlar,bunu da kahramanlık sayıyorlar" gibisinden demeçleri ile eşkıyaya koltuk çıkması ile ünlü bir politikacı(!) olarak siyasetimizi aydınlatacak...*

*Kendileri bu makama Apo'nun izni, devletin kavli ile ulaşmıştır... Devleti yönetenlerin, AB dayatmaları gereği düzenledikleri ceza yasası, Demirtaş'ı cezaevinden alıp buralara gelmesine yol açmıştır...*

*Tıpkı, cezaevinden alınıp TBMM'ye taşınan Sabahat Hanım gibi..*

*Ve eğer isteseydi, PKK adına askerimize kurşun sıkıp ilk şehidimizin canını alan Seferi Yılmaz da, "şemdinli tezgahtarı" şu anda TBMM de olacaktı...* 

*Tekrar edelim, bu hanımların ve beylerin üzerine öfke geçersizdir arkadaşlar... Kendimize şöyle bir bakmamız gerekir!..*

*Bir süredir, internet ortamında bir bilgi dolaşıyor... Bu "bilgi", söz konusu İmralı uzantısı yapının yöneticisi Selma Irmak hanımefendi ile ilgili...* 

*Selma Hanım kimdir bir hatırlayalım...* 

*Kendileri, daha birkaç gün önce dile getirdikleri gibi "Tek bayrak, tek vatan, tek dil olgusu bizi karşı karşıya getirdi, sorunu çözemedi. Teklik değil, çokluk olgusunu esas almalıyız" gibi engin görüşlere sahiptir ve Apo beye sık sık saygılarını sunduğu için yargılanmaktadır...*

*İnternet ortamındaki bilgiye gelince...*

*İşte bu hanımefendinin bir yakın akrabasının, devletin can damarı bir birimde çok önemli bir görevde olduğu üzerinedir... Araştırdık, yer farkı ile, bu kişi gerçekten çok önemli bir görevdedir...* 

*Bu çerçevede iz sürüldüğü zaman görülecektir ki, bu yapının içerisinde devletten nemalanan birçok kral ve kraliçe mevcuttur... Başbakan'ın altını çizdiği "düşman" devlet eli ile zengin edilir, milletin meclisine egemen hale getirilirken...*

*Nerededir bu devletin koruyucu inisiyatifi..?*

*Bu devletin, düşman izi sürüp haber vermekle görevli kuruluşu bu işlere boş vermemiş ise, verdiği bilgiler nerelerde duvara toslamaktadır?..*

*üyle bir duvar var ise...* 

*PKK, DTP nedir ki, yanlarında!!?*

----------


## bozok

Sıfır ötesi operasyon


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*[email protected]*
*21.11.2007* 





*Dün Hürriyet'in ilk sayfasında "Bangladeş'i vuran kasırgada ölü sayısının 15 bine çıkabileceğini" anlatan haber "Bir ülke ağlıyor" başlığıyla verilmişti.*

*Okuyunca "Bir değil iki ülke ağlıyor" diye düşündüm. Bizim terör nedeniyle ölen vatandaşlarımızın sayısı 15 binin de, 20 binin de çok üstünde... Evet bu fakir ülkenin sıkıntısı, felaketi ağlanmayacak gibi değil ama Türkiye de ağlıyor.*

*Bunu anlayabilmek için terör örgütü tarafından öldürülen çoluk çocuk, erkek-kadın, asker-sivil insanlarımızın evlerine uğramak ve ne yaşadıklarına bakmak gerekiyor.*

*Geçen Pazar Her Açıdan'a katılan Dağlıca'daki Binbaşı'nın annesi gibi asker analarının yüreğine bakmak gerekiyor.*

*Yoksa unutursunuz... Kendiniz sıcak evinizde, işinizde, normal yaşamınızdayken bunu bile unutmak mümkündür.*

*Başbakan Erdoğan'ın, partisinin grup toplantısında yaptığı son konuşmayı anlamaya çalışıyorum, satır satır tekrar okuyorum ama mümkün değil.*

*Birilerinin kalkıp "Ama bunlar Kürtlere kardeşim dedi" dediğini belirterek "Ee ne diyeceğim, kardeşim tabii... Kürt de kardeşim, Laz, Boşnak, Arnavut da... Siz bunu kavrayamadığınız içindir ki ülke bu duruma gelmiştir" diyor.*

*Güneydoğu'dan ekstra oy gelmesi için harika buluş doğrusu ama doğru mu?* 

*Hayır...*

*Birileri kim: DTP*

*Kime "kardeşimiz" dediler Kürtlere mi?*

*Hayır. PKK'ya... Terör örgütüne "kardeşimiz", ücalan'a "liderimiz" diyorlar.*

*O zaman bu açıklama gerçeğe uyuyor mu? Yine "Hayır". Bir başbakana bu yakışıyor mu? Yine "Hayır"!*

*"Gerilimden medet umanlar", "Kim olduklarını iyi biliyorsunuz" sözleriyle DTP'yi mi, diğer muhalefet partilerini mi kastediyor o da belli değil.*

*Yine dün Hakkari üukurca'da "eylem için gelen" bir terörist grubun püskürtüldüğü haberini duyduk. Oysa 5 Kasım'daki Bush görüşmesinden sonra sınır ötesi operasyon sıfır ötesi ihtimale dönüştürüldü.*

*Zaten artık Nisan ayında "Bu işi yapmalıyız, yetki bekliyoruz" diyen ordunun da zamanın geçtiğine inandığını sanıyorum.*

*Bush oyalıyor.*

*Barzani ABD'nin tavsiyesine uyarak "geri adım atmış" havası yayıyor.*

*Biz de tekrar başlayan "tribünlere oyunlar"ı izliyoruz.*

*Kim kazanıyor?* 

*Dün Cüneyt ülsever'in çok doğru analiziyle yazdığı gibi DTP...*

*Her şekilde kazanıyor, şimdi Avrupa Parlamentosu'na yapacakları Zana'lı, Baydemir'li konuşmalarda olayı terörden Kürt meselesi haline daha da etkili şekilde döndürecek, bu noktaya nasıl gelindiğini değil "Türkiye'de baskı gördüklerini" anlatacak ve AB'yi taraf yapacaklar. (Kürt vatandaşlarımızdan değil DTP ve PKK'dan söz ediyoruz...)*

*Hükümet madem ki sıfır ötesi ihtimal noktasındadır, topluma lütfen hangi barışçı yolu izleyeceklerini laf kalabalığı yapmadan açık, net anlatmaları gerekmektedir.*

*Zaman geçirmeden!*


*******

*Ne zaman başlıyoruz?*

*İlgili, dikkatli okurlarımızdan Muammer Sokollu bu başlıkla bir yazı yazmamı rica ederek içeriğini de kendisi göndermiş. Haklı bulduğum için bir kısmını olduğu gibi alıyorum:*

*"Irak'ın kuzeyinin bizim için sorunlu bir yer olduğu bilinmesine rağmen,*

*- 1984'lerden günümüze PKK varken,*

*- PKK'nın İran-Irak-Suriye içinde kampları varken,*

*- Bütün bunları Türk milleti en başından beri biliyorken,*

*- Kendi istihbaratımızı gereği gibi kurmayan, güçlendirmeyen, dışa bağımlı bırakan,*

*- Savunmamızı güçlendirmeyen,*

*Bugünkü zelil halimizi hazırlayan bütün hükümetleri ve hükümet başkanlarını yargılamaya ne zaman başlıyoruz?"* 

*Muammer Sokollu haklı olmasına haklı da bırakın geçmişteki hataları BUGüN BİLE hala akıllanmış görünmüyoruz, hala lüks israfına harcanan paraları istihbarat için gerekli teknolojiyi -muhtaç olacağımıza- acilen almaya yönlendirmiyoruz, ona ne demeli?*

----------


## bozok

Kendimize "gizli", hasma açık siyaset


*Sadi SOMUNCUOĞLU* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/12/2007* 




*Erdoğan Başbakan olmadan önce, hiçbir resmi sıfatı yokken, hızlı bir şekilde, bir dizi yurt dışı temasları yaptı. İlki Yunan Başbakanı Simitis'le başladı, AB ülkeleri başbakanlarıyla devam etti, nihayet Beyaz Saray'da Bush'la noktalandı.* 

*Bu temasları, "canım bunda ne var, kendi adına yapılmış" deyip geçiştirmek mümkün değil. üünkü görüşme konularının hepsi de ülkeyi bağlayan nitelikti. Yetkisiz kişilerce çoğu "örtülü" gerçekleştirilen diplomatik temaslar, yazılan mektuplar, verilen sözler, varılan mutabakatlar, hasılı ne varsa açıklanmadı, tutanağı da yok. Her şey Erdoğan ve yandaşlarının kafasında yazılı. Daha da önemlisi, Erdoğan Başbakan olduktan sonra da bu usulü aynen sürdürdü. Son örneğini 5 Kasım 2007'de, Türkiye için hayati derecede önemli olan bölücü terör konusunda, Başkan Bush'la yaptığı müzakerede gördük. Burada yine, bir saate yakın süren, devlet görevlisinin bulunmadığı, tutanağı tutulmayan "gizli" bir görüşme yapıldı.* 

*****

*Bir başbakan gerekli gördüğünde, hiçbir devlet görevlisinin bulunmadığı "gizli" görüşme yapamaz mı? Cevabı, evet yapabilir. Ancak; 1. Tutanağın tutulması, 2. Gizliliğin, muhatap devlette kalacağının bilinmesi şartıyla.* 

*Ne demek istiyoruz?* 

*1. Devlette süreklilik esastır. Yarın yetkililer değişir. Ama devlet devam eder, kişilerin hafızalarına ve özel gündemlerine, iktidarların ömürlerine göre değil, milli hedeflere ve dosya/arşive göre yönetilir.* 

*2. Bilgiler hasım taraflara da yayılıyorsa, gizliliğin anlamı kalmaz. Nitekim 5 Kasım Erdoğan-Bush mutabakatının, AB-Barzani-Talabani ve Kandil'e kadar ulaştığı, güvenilir kaynaklarca açıklanmıştır. Esasen, ABD'nin Türkiye, Irak ve bölgemizde yaptıklarına ve hedeflerine bakınca, bu bilgi akışının zaruri olduğu da görülür.*

*Demek ki, bölücü terör cephesine karşı ABD ile varılan mutabakatı hepsi biliyor, ama Türk milleti ve devleti bilmiyorsa, tehlike ve yanlışlık buradadır. Peki niçin böyle oluyor? Yani Erdoğan-Gül ikilisi, siyasi partilere, Dışişlerine, TSK ve diğer devlet kurumlarına güvenmediği veya gizli kalması gereken bilgilerin bir takım mahfillere yayılacağını düşündüğü için mi, böyle bir yol takip ediyor? Buna hakkı olamaz da, farzedelim ki, böyle bir durum var. İyi de, "gizli" bilgiler anında düşmanın bile eline geçiyorsa, böylesi endişelerin, kendimize "gizliliğin" bir manası olabilir mi?*

*Evet bir manası olması lazım. Bu tutum beş yıldır sürdürüldüğüne göre, kendimize "gizliliğin" bir açıklamasının olması gerekmez mi? Olanlara bakınca akla bir şey geliyor. Adına bazen "Türkiye?nin dönüştürülmesi" , bazen "üzgürleştirmeye-demokratikleştirmeye" , bazen "Türk milletinden Türkiye milletine-Türk kimliğinden vatandaşlık kimliğine", bazen de "Bir milletten 27 etnik/ırka" bölünmeye dayalı bir rejime geçiş için böyle bir politika benimsenmiş olamaz mı? üyle ya, teröre karşı çıkılırken bölücülüğün ağza alınmaması, bölücü cephe ile alenen pazarlıklar yapılması, bunca şehide rağmen terörle mücadele için hazırlanmış bir politikanın hala olmaması, AB'ye uyum adı altında çıkarılan ve oralarda bile bulunmayan yasalarla, devletin kendini savunamaz hale getirilmesi, terör örgütünün siyasi temsilcisinin TBMM?ye girmesi gibi egemenliğimizi ve bütünlüğümüzü tehdit eden gelişmeler nasıl izah edilecektir? Haçlılar ve bölgemizdeki maşalarıyla yapılan görüşmelerin ve anlaşmaların, kendimize "gizli" olmasının izahı nasıl yapılabilir?*

*****

*Düşünülsün diye bir konuya daha temas edelim. 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde, Talabani-Barzani-PKK-DTP ve Roj Tv. "Oylarımız, bağımsızlara ve AKP'ye" mesajını alenen verdi. Sonuç da aşağı yukarı böyle çıktı.* 

*Erdoğan'ın, 8 Haziran 2007'de uygun bir akademik gruba sipariş ettiği, "Sivil" anayasa, 29.08.2007'de tamamlanıp Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat'a teslim edildi. Devleti ve milleti dönüştürme mühendisliğini, taslak açıklanınca göreceğiz.*

*Acaba ne zaman uyanacağız?*

----------


## bozok

*üeçenistan, Doğu Türkistan ve AKP?*


*Sebahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/12/2007* 



AKP iktidar olana kadar Türk dünyasının ve örtülü olarak Türkiye'nin de bir üeçenistan ve Doğu Türkistan davası vardı... Gerçi Türkiye Devleti bu davasını sürekli örter ve açığa vurmazdı ama, dolaylı desteğini hep verirdi... ürnek mi? üeçenistan'daki direnişçilere Türkiye'den silah ve yardımların gittiği artık bütün dünyanın malumudur. Keza Ankara'nın, Doğu Türkistan ilgisi de sır değildir... Doğu Türkistan Türklüğünün yiğit lideri, merhum İsa Yusuf Alptekin'e bu ülkenin örtülü ödeneğinden para verildiğini yakından biliyoruz... 

Bunları niçin mi yazdık?.. 

Dün sınırlı olsa da var olan üeçenistan ve Doğu Türkistan ilgisinin, bugün asla olmadığı ve AKP ile tamamen rafa kaldırıldığıdır... 

Görüldüğü gibi AKP, sadece ABD ve İsrail'in hegemonyasına girmedi, aynı zamanda Rusya ve üin'in korkusu ile soydaşlarıyla arasına büyük mesafeler de koydu.. 

İşte bunun içindir ki biz ısrarla AKP, Türklüğü tasfiye için emperyalizmin *Truva Atı'*dır diyoruz.. 

Yalan mı?

----------


## bozok

*El Tüzmen...*

Melih AşIK 
Milliyet Gzt.
25.12.2007


AKP iktidarı döneminde demokrat hiçbir ülkede yaşanmayan rezaletler yaşanıyor... AKP'yi demokrat gösterme iddiasındaki sözümona aydınlar ve gazeteciler bu rezaletleri görmezden geliyor... ürneğin AKP Sabah gazetesi Başyazarı Erdal şafak'ın yazılarını uygun bulmadığı için oradan alınmasını istemişti. şafak iç sayfaya alındı, Mehmet Barlas başyazar yapıldı. Bu olay TMSF'nin gazeteye el koymasından önceydi. TMSF'nin el koymasından sonra da benzer atamalar yaşandı. ürneğin, Genel Yayın Müdürü'ne bile haber verilmeden Ankara Temsilcisi Aslı Aydıntaşbaş görevden alındı. Gazeteye iktidar yanlısı yazarlar atandı.

Bunlar hiç demokrasiye aykırı sayılmadı!

TMSF'nin son marifetlerinden biri de yazar Aydın Ayaydın'ı görevden almak oldu.

Ayaydın gümrük yolsuzlukları ve akaryakıt kaçakçılığı ile ilgili yazılar yazıyordu.

İddialara göre Devlet Bakanı Kürşat Tüzmen'in isteği üzerine yazarlık görevine son verildi.

Mesele noktalandı mı? Hayır...

Aydın Ayaydın Sabah gazetesinde yaşadıklarını bir kitapta topladı... *"El Tüzmen"* adlı kitap çok yakında piyasaya çıkıyor... Sayfalar arasında gümrüklerde yaşanan olaylar, *"Dahilde İşleme Rejimi"* ile zengin edilen firmalar, petrol naklinde terör örgütüne sağlanan avantajlar vs anlatılıyor... 

İlginç bir kitap olacak...

----------


## bozok

*ABD ile dans*


*Melih AşIK* 
*Milliyet Gzt.*
*17.01.2008*



Genelkurmay açıklama yaptı.. Kuzey Irak'ı dördüncü kez bombalamışız... Artık bu haber olmaktan çıktı.. Merak edilen şu:

- Kara operasyonu yapacak mıyız?

ABD'nin kara operasyonuna izin vermediği söyleniyor. Hava operasyonlarıyla kesin sonuç alınmayacağına göre PKK dimdik ayakta kalacak demektir. Biz bu arada ABD'ye teşekkür borçlandık! ABD bu borcumuzu kendisi İran'a saldırırken ödememizi isterse... Böylece Türkiye hem PKK'yı halledememiş, hem ABD tarafından suça ortak edilerek başını İran'la belaya sokmuş olacak. 

Buyurun size başarılı dış politika!

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan Davos'a gelip ne diyecek?* 


*Yiğit Bulut,* 
*25 Ocak 2008* 
*Vatan Gazetesi* 


*Türkiye'de birkaç gündür tartışılıyor; Başbakan Erdoğan, Davos'a neden gelmiyor? Neden gelmediğini kendi algılamama göre sizlere aktaracağım...* 


Bunun yapmadan önce içeriye de göz atalım. Türkiye'de bu seneki toplantı algılatılırken; *"zirveye damgasını vuracak ülke"* iddiası ortaya atılıyor ama maalesef gerçek biraz farklı... İşin özü; Türkiye *"konu dahi"* edilmiyor... Bir gala yemeği düzenlenecek, ona da Türkiye'den gelenler katılacak, kısacası toplantının adı: *"Kendin pişir, kendin ye!"* Her neyse, uçan kuşun kanadı kırılmaz, büyüklerimiz ne diyor; Davos'a, Türkiye damgasını vuracak!!

Başbakan'ın neden gelmediğine gelince...

2006 yılındaki konuşmasını hatırlayalım Sayın Erdoğan'ın... Ne demişti; *"Türkiye'de ekonomik mucize yarattık, bakın borsa endeksi bile nerelere geldi, 46.000'i de gördük"* ...

O zaman itiraz etmiştim; bu yükselişin iktidarla alakası yok, yüksek petrol fiyatının sağladığı marjinal faydayla dünya piyasaları genleşiyor, Türkiye'de bundan bir miktar nemalanıyor!

Aradan 24 ay geçti, Dünya piyasaları Kasım 2007'ye kadar genleşti. Kasım başından itibaren *"yüksek petrol fiyatı piyasalara marjinal fayda sağlamaz"* oldu ve genleşemeyen sistem; *"büzüşmeye"* başladı... Bir baktık *"bizim ekonomik mucize de"* uçtu, gitti! Dünya borsaları zirvelerine göre % 10-15 geri çekilirken, İstanbul Borsası gördüğü zirve olan 58.000-60.000 bandından 42.000'e kadar geri çekildi. 16.000 puan üstünde *"sert ve çok hızlı"* düşüşle şirket değerleri *"dörtte birden fazla eridi"*... Dünya durdu, Türk sermaye piyasası durmadı, uçurumdan yuvarlandı...

Bu noktada soralım; bütün dünya borsalarının şaha kalktığı, dünyanın en ücra köşesine bile para yağdığı bir dönemde *"borsayı 46.000 yaptık"* diyen Başbakanımız, şimdi Davos'a gelip ne diyecek! Adama *"ne oldu mucize"* demezler mi?

Sevgili dostlar, dünya piyasalarında *"büzüşme"* geldiği tezini *"Kasım 2007'den beri net olarak sizlere"* aktarmaya çalışan bir *"can"* olarak, uzun süredir hatta 2003'ten beri aynı cümleyi tekrarlıyorum; Türkiye'nin kendine özgü, yarattığı bir mucize yok! Dünya çalarsa biz *"oynarız."* İşte yaşananlar *"takke düştü, kel göründü"*.

*Sonuç 1:* 16.000 puanlık bir düşüş, şirket değerlerinin dörtte birden fazlasının *"erimesi"*... Anlayana aslında nasıl bir kaygan zemin üzerinde durduğumuzu *"gösteren"*, korkunç bir gelişme. *"Ne olmuş, borsa düşmüş, kaç kişinin kağıdı var ki"* demeyin. şöyle düşünün; 100 birim değerden kendi hisselerinin rehin vererek borçlanmış bir şirketimiz, piyasa değeri 70 birime gerileyince, teminat açığına düşecek. Böyle bir yapı içinde *"krediyi"* geri çağırmak artık tamamen borçlandığı yabancı bankanın insafına kalmış... Onun kredisi geri çağrıldığında *"içeride yaratabileceği"* zincirleme reaksiyon da *"işin ikincil"* kısmı... Bu noktada *"ama dolara"* bir şey olmuyor demek ki; ekonomi sağlam diyenlerin tezine gelelim. Dünyanın en yüksek faizini ödediğiniz için *"dolar kurunda olayları"* fazla hissetmiyoruz. Dolara bir şey olmuyor ama *"bunun karşılığını"* Türk Devleti ve Türk Halkı, milyar dolarlık faturayla ödüyor. Bu noktada *"yönetim işi bilse"* kura bir şey olsun tercihini yapıp, *"faturayı düşürmeyi"* dahi düşünebilir. Olayın nasıl akacağı *"tercih meselesidir"*...

*Sonuç 2:* Bir dağ düşünün, tepesinde bir adam var. Uzaktan bakınca orada sağlam duruyor görünüyor. Aslında *"kemikleri eriyor"*. Kemikler yok olana kadar uzaktan hep *"iyi"* görünecek. *"Döviz piyasamızda"* dalga boyunun küçük olması da bu mantık... Dışarıdan *"sağlam"* duruyoruz ama *"ödediğimiz maliyet"* eriyen kemiklerimizi temsil ediyor...

*Son söz:* 2006'da dünya piyasalarındaki konjonktür ile *"Davos'a gelip hava yapanları"* şimdi de bekliyorum...Gelin *"borsayı 42.000 yaptık"* deyiverin... Veya hiç bir şey demeyin ve susarak şunu kabullenin; artışta sizden değildi, düşüş de

----------


## bozok

TABLO ORTADA...

Bakan'ı tarafından yalanlanan Başbakan!


Nasıl olur demeyin, AKP iktidarında her şey mümkün.. 

Evet AKP'li Bayındırlık Bakanı Faruk üzak, Başbakan Erdoğan'ı yalanladı... 

Hangi konuda mı? 

şu malum Boğaz Köprüsü?nün bedava olması olayı... 

Hatırlanacaktır Başbakan Erdoğan önceki gün İstanbul trafiğine çözüm bulmak için gişelerin kalkacağını ve köprünün bedava olacağını açıklamıştı. Konu ile ilgili olarak dün konuşan Faruk üzak tam tersini söylüyor: "Böyle bir şey olamaz, zira biz otoyol ve köprüleri özelleştireceğiz. Biz köprüyü bedava yaparsak bu köprüler nasıl özelleşir..." 

Evet beyan aynen böyle... 

Tabloya bakın ve Türkiye'nin nasıl yönetildiğine siz karar verdin... 

Yahu koca bir Başbakan böylesine önemli bir konuda köprü ve otoyolların bağlı olduğu Bakan ile konuşmadan öyle sözler eder mi? Ederse olacağı budur.. Bakan üzak haklıdır. üyle ya hem özelleştireceğim diyeceksin hem de köprüyü bedava yapacaksın, bunlardan hangisi doğru?






Sabahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 22/02/2008

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN üLKENİN BİRLİĞİNE SALDIRANLARI BULDU!* 


*Mehmet Aça*
*İnternetgazete.com*
.


Son PKK saldırılarını örgütün AKP'den duyduğu rahatsızlığa bağlayan Başbakan, televizyon televizyon gezenlerin bir kısmından çok rahatsız. Onları, terör üzerinden AKP'yi vurmaya çalışan ve ülkenin birliğine saldıran kişiler olarak tanımlıyor. 


Peki, kim bu televizyon televizyon gezenler? 

Gazeteciler, eski siyasetçiler, bazı emekli generaller ve terör uzmanları? 

Peki, neyi konuşuyorlar Başbakan'ın deyimiyle bu "kerametleri kendinden menkul" yorumcular? 

Terörü? 

Yani, ülkeyi yönetenlerin terör, bölücülük ve ABD karşısındaki acizliğini? 

Peki, terörün üstesinden gelmekle yükümlü olan Başbakan kimleri suçlayıp kimlere kükrüyor?

Elbette, bazı televizyon televizyon gezenlere? Yani "kerameti kendinden menkul yorumcu"lara? 

Neymiş bu televizyon televizyon gezen terör uzmanlarıyla bir kısım emekli askerin suçu? 

Elbette terör ve bölücülük tehdidini, kuşatılmış Türkiye'nin terör ve bölücülük belasından nasıl kurtulabileceğini anlatmak? 

Peki, hangi yetki ve sıfatla bunları söylüyorlar? 

Televizyon televizyon gezenler arasında terör uzmanları ve terörle boğuşarak emekli olan general ya da subaylar yok mu? 

Elbette varlar ve şehit cenazeleriyle ilgili görüntülerin bile yayımlanmasına tahammül edemeyen Başbakan'ı da bunlar rahatsız ediyorlar. 

Peki, halkı uyarma ve bilgilendirme görevi, sadece hükümete ve sabah akşam hükümetin uygulamalarını alkışlayanlara mı ait? 

Elbette hayır! 

Mehmet Ali Birand ve Hasan Cemal'ler eli kanlı terör örgütünü destekleyen Barzani ile Talabani'yi televizyon ekranlarıyla gazete sayfalarına taşırken terörle mücadele herhangi bir şekilde zarar görmüyor, ama kimi emekli generaller ile terör uzmanları konuşunca terörle mücadele zarar görüyor! 


Tek kelimeyle çifte standart!

Başbakan'ın bazı televizyon televizyon gezenleri halkı tahrik etmek ve ülkenin birliğine saldırmakla itham ettiği gün, televizyon ve haber siteleri, teröre 24 saat içerisinde 6 askerimizi daha kurban verdiğimiz haberini geçiyordu. Astsubay Halil üelik, Uzman üavuş İlyas Karadavut, Uzman Jandarma Erbaş Ercan üiçek, Uzman üavuş Ali Rıza Altun ile üsteğmen Mehmet Bedri Aluçlu'ların şehit edilmesinin önüne geçmek yerine, önüne geleni halkı tahrik etmekle itham eden Başbakan, halkı tahrik edenlerin bölücü örgütle onu destekleyen ABD, Barzani ve Talabani olduğu gerçeğini her nedense bilmezden geliyor. 

ABD, AB, Barzani ve Talabani karşısında son derece ılımlı ve uyumlu bir tavır sergileyen Başbakan, bilmelidir ki, terör arkasındaki uluslararası destek kesilerek boğulmadıkça halkın duyarlılığı giderek artacaktır. 

Halkın duyarlılığını arttıran, gelen şehit cenazeleriyle halkın hiçbir şekilde içine sindiremeyeceği baskınlardır. Duyarlılık ve öfke televizyon televizyon gezenler olmasa da artacaktır. Duyarlılık ve öfkenin bu şartlar altında giderek artması, tepkinin de yavaş yavaş ülkeyi yönetenlere yönelmesine neden olacaktır. Sanırız bu da, kendisinden başka herkesi ahkam kesmekle ve terörü siyasete alet etmekle itham eden Başbakan'ın hiç ama hiç istemeyeceği bir durumdur. Kanaatimizce, basını ve bazı televizyon televizyon gezenleri susturma çabalarının arkasında da büyük oranda bu korku yatmaktadır. Başbakan, terör nedeniyle bir siyasi bedel ödemek istememektedir. 

Başbakan, bu bedeli sonsuz bir sabra ve metanete davet edilen millete ödetmek istemektedir. 


Buradan Sayın Başbakan'a sesleniyoruz! 

Sayın Başbakan, son genel seçimde halkın neredeyse % 47'sinin desteğini aldın. Bu milletin bir kısmı, son referandumla senin Cumhurbaşkanlığının bile yolunu açtı. Gel terörü bitir, arkasındaki uluslararası desteğin kesilmesini sağla! Siyasi ve ekonomik kaygıları bir kenara bırakarak Türkiye'nin gerçek gücünü bölgeye ve bütün dünyaya göster! Halkı oyalama ve acıları zamana yayarak unutturma taktiğini bir kenara bırakarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin şanına yakışır bir şekilde hareket et! Bunları yap ya da yapmaya başla ki, televizyon televizyon gezenler halka senin teröre karşı verdiğin başarılı mücadeleyi anlatsın! Bunları yap ki, giderek artan ve art niyetli kişi ve çevrelerce kışkırtılabilecek duyarlılık ve öfke dinsin! 

Yap ki, halkın şehit cenazeleri ve hazmedilemeyecek baskınlar nedeniyle giderek artan tepki ve öfkesi Ankara'ya odaklanmasın! Bunları yap ki, NATO'nun ikinci büyük ordusunu besleyen millet, soluğu askerlik şubelerinin önünde almasın! Hazır ortada devleti ve ordusuyla bütünleşmiş bir millet gerçeği varken bunları yap ki, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, önüne gelenin şamar vurduğu aciz bir Orta Doğu devleti görüntüsünden kurtulsun! 

Gel, yavrularını şehit veren millete gerçekleri anlat! 

Bugün yaşanan acizliğin sebebinin 1950'lerden bu yana uygulanan siyasi ve ekonomik politikalar olduğunu, ülke ekonomisiyle siyasetinin batı bağımlısı ve teslimiyetçi zihniyet tarafından ABD ve AB'nin elinde oyuncak haline getirildiğini itiraf et! 

Siyasi ve ekonomik bağımsızlığı olmayan bir ülkenin kendisine yönelik en küçük operasyonların üstesinden bile gelmekte ne kadar zorlandığı gerçeğini itiraf et! İzinden gittiğin zihniyet adına milletten özür dile ve millete kurtuluş yolunun siyasi, ekonomik ve kültürel bağımsızlığı hedefleyen Cumhuriyet ideolojisine dönmek olduğunu söyle! Gel, millet ve gelecek adına bir kez olsun adam gibi bir bedel öde!


Evet, dediğin gibi, sorumluluk siyaseten sende! Bunları yapmadığın ya da yapamadığın sürece siyasi bedellerini de sen ödemek zorundasın! Yapmadığın ya da yapamadığın müddetçe eleştirilecek, zaman zaman protestolara maruz kalacaksın! Fakat unutma ki, bedeli sadece sen ödemeyeceksin, aynı zamanda bu millet de ödeyecektir. Elinde gücü ve yetkisi olan bir siyasi erk, bu gücü ve yetkiyi kullanmayıp da millete ağır bedeller ödetmeye devam ederse gaflet ve dalalet bir yana, ihanetle bile itham edilecektir. 





29 Ekim 2007

----------


## bozok

*üğretmenler olmasa daha iyi idare edecek!*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*[email protected]* 
*27 şubat 2008* 



MİLLİ Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, öğretmen atama kura çekiminde, bakanlığın öğretmen atama politikasını yüksek sesle eleştiren öğretmeni salondan attırdı.

"üğretmen, korumalarca dövülmediği için şanslıymış" diye düşündüm. 

Türkiye'de şu anda 165 bine yakın öğretmen açığı ve 200 bine yakın atama bekleyen öğretmen var.

Eğitim fakültelerini bitirdikleri halde üç-dört yıldır atama bekleyen genç öğretmenlerin neler yaşadıklarını Milli Eğitim Bakanı bilmiyor mu?

Bir tarafta okullarını bitirmiş, atama bekleyen gencecik öğretmenler, diğer tarafta derslikte öğretmen bekleyen öğrenciler!

Tam bizim Milli Eğitim Bakanımıza göre bir düzen!

Bu tabloyu hiç umursamıyor, çünkü onun aklında varsa yoksa imam hatipler!

Bu hükümetin ilgi alanının esasen çağdaş eğitim değil, imam yetiştirmek olduğunu son beş yılda yapılan atamalara bakarak da görebilirsiniz.

Bakın bakalım son beş yılda kaç imamın ataması yapıldı, kaç öğretmen bir okula tayin edildi?

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'de kimse kimseyi sevmez oldu*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*[email protected]* 
*27 şubat 2008* 




CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül'ün cımbızla bulup seçtiği YüK Başkanı tam anlamıyla eksantrik bir insan.

Kimliğine bakarsanız profesör. 

Yani bilim adamı.

Anayasa değişikliğinin ilk gününde üniversite rektörlerini, yani meslektaşlarını düpedüz tehdit eden bir bilim adamı. 

Prof. Yusuf Ziya üzcan yaptığı açıklamada rektörlere şu uyarılarda bulundu: 

"Cumhuriyetin temel nitelikleri kişi hak ve hürriyetlerin sınırlandırılmasına gerekçe gösterilemez... Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin bu konudaki kararlarına dayanarak uygulama yapmayın." 

YüK Başkanı bu açıklamasıyla Cumhuriyet ilkelerini takmadığını, hukuku yok saydığını ortaya koydu. 

Bu açıklama için ne diyeceksiniz?

Söz burada bitiyor. 

Cumhuriyet'in temel niteliklerini ve hukuku bir kenara iten ve bunlara uyan rektörleri suçlu sayacağını söyleyen bir YüK başkanı...

İşte Cumhurbaşkanı'nın ve AKP'nin üniversitelerin başına seçtiği kişi. 

Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan "YüK Başkanı çok güzel şeyler söylüyor" diyen bürokratına boşuna "İsterse söylemesin" demedi. 

* * *

Bu hükümet her konuda olduğu gibi türban olayını da yüzüne gözüne bulaştırmayı başardı.

Devletin sadece nutuk atarak yönetilemeyeceğini belki bir gün öğrenecekler. 

Ama o zamana kadar da devleti perişan edecekler. 

Anayasa'yı değiştirilemeyecek maddelerine aldırmadan değiştiriyorsun ama hangi kıyafetlerle üniversitelere girilebileceğini kanunla belirlemiyorsun.

Sorun ortada kalıyor. 

Sonra da YüK Başkanı'na "Rektörlere baskı yap, türbanlı öğrencileri içeri alsın" diye emir veriyorsun. 

Adam da bilim adamlığını filan bir kenara bırakıyor, "Emredersiniz" diyor ve rektörlere emirler yağdırıyor. 

Onlardan Cumhuriyet'in temel niteliklerini göz ardı etmelerini, Anayasa Mahkemesi kararlarına uymamalarını istiyor. 

* * *

şimdi rektörler YüK Başkanı'na uysa ve kapıları arkasına kadar açsalar neler olabileceğini düşünebiliyor musunuz?

Bugün, anayasa değişikliğine göre isteyen istediği kıyafetle üniversitelere girebilir. 

Yani çarşaflısı, peçelisi, burkalısı, sarıklısı, mini eteklisi, şortlusu, hatta mayolusu...

İsterlerse üniversiteye girebilir mi?

Bal gibi girer. 

üünkü anayasa değişikliğine göre, giyim kuşamı nedeniyle kimsenin eğitim hakkı engellenemez. 

Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın ki üniversitelerdeki huzur sona erecek. Bilim kurumlarımızda kavgalı günlere yeniden dönülecek. 

Kamplara ayrılan öğrenciler birbirlerinin boğazına sarılacak.

İşte bu kafayla ülkeyi yönetirseniz, "bizim sözümüzden çıkmayan bir YüK başkanı" arayıp bulursanız, bu tür gelişmeler kaçınılmaz olur. 

Bilim yuvalarını terör yuvaları haline getirirsiniz. 

Biz meslek yaşamımızda bunları defalarca yaşadık. 

Acı ve düşündürücü olan şu:

AKP iktidarında Türkiye "onlar" ve "biz" diye ikiye bölündü, kimse kimseyi sevmez hale getirildi.

----------


## bozok

*Tutarsızlık*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*[email protected]* 
*28 şubat 2008*




ADALET ve Kalkınma Partisi iktidarının birbiri ardından yaptığı reformların (!) sonuncusu da yaşamımıza girdi. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün imzalayarak -teknik deyimle söyleyelim- "yayımlamak" amacıyla Resmi Gazeteye göndermesi sonucu "Vakıflar" yasamız baştan sona değişti. 

Konu hayli teknik ve inanılmaz derecede kuru olduğu için yasa metnine ilişkin laf etmeyeceğiz.

Zaten ona gerek de yok. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bu konuyla ilgili konuşmalarını başa tarihlerini koyup özetle size sunarsak, bugün bulunduğumuz noktaya nereden geldiğimizi ve yasanın ne getirip ne götürdüğünü kendiniz de değerlendirebilirsiniz.

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın TBMM AKP Grubu'nda 12 şubat 2008 günü yaptığı konuşmadan:

"Vakıf olayı (...) devletten devlete bir mahsuplaşma olayı değildir. (...) Eğer devletten devlete bir mahsuplaşma olayı olmuş olsa, karşımdaki ne yaptı, ben de ona göre ne yapayım diyebiliriz. Ama insana ait veya herhangi bir vakfa ait bir olay nedeniyle bizim bir mahsuplaşma veya bir mütekabiliyet arama anlayışımızı ben doğru bulmuyorum. Ve bunun istismarını da doğru bulmuyorum. Bunun üzerinden siyaset yapmayı da doğru bulmuyorum. Biz bu noktada tarihte nasıl örnek olmuşsak, aynen ecdadımızın torunları olarak yine biz örnek olmaya devam etmeliyiz diyorum."

Demek ki neymiş? "Biz bu konuda ne mahsuplaşma ne de mütekabiliyet arar"mışız!

Bu görüşü Başbakan Erdoğan 17 şubat 2008 günü de şöyle özetliyordu:

"Bu devletten devlete bir vakıf hukuku değildir, olaya böyle bakmayacağız. üünkü siz orada kalkıp bir mütekabiliyet arayabilirsiniz, bir mahsuplaşma düşünebilirsiniz. Ama burada kişilerin, kurumların hukuku var. Siz kalkıp da mütekabiliyet arayamazsınız..."

Gördüğünüz gibi burada "kişilerin, kurumların hukuku" varmış. Onu dikkate almalıymışız. Nitekim aynı konuşmada vurguladığına göre öteki (galiba) ülkelere:

"Bak, biz nasıl sizin hukukunuzu, hakkınızı koruyorsak, lütfen siz de bizim buradaki vatandaşlarımızın hakkını hukukunu koruyun" diyebilmeliymişiz. 

Başbakan devam ediyor:

"Korumadı, korumazsa korumasın kardeşim. Biz pisliği pislikle temizlemeyiz, pislik temiz suyla temizlenir. Onlar böyle yapıyorsa yapsın."

Peki ama aynı Tayyip Erdoğan 26 Eylül 2006'da (bir buçuk yıl önce) bu konuda ne demiş? Okuyun:

"Bizler Vakıf Kanunu'yla alakalı olarak, Lozan'a dayalı olarak, biz mütekabiliyet esasına dayanarak adım atarız. Ve burada da Yunanistan'da Müslüman Türklerin vakıflar noktasındaki hakları neyse, burada aynı hakları biz de bu çıkaracağımız kanunda onlara veririz."

Tatmin olmadınız mı? Sayın Başbakan'ın şu sözlerini de okuyun öyleyse:

"Bu yasal düzenleme ile yapılan spekülasyonların aksine Lozan Anlaşmas'ndan kaynaklanan haklarımız da korunmaktadır. Zira mütekabiliyet esası getirilmektedir. Yani Türkiye'de azınlık vakıflarına tanıdığımız hakların yurtdışında yaşayan Müslüman Türk azınlığına da tanınması şart koşulmaktadır."



Hala mı tatmin olmadınız? 

O zaman tutarsızlık sizde olmalı.

----------


## bozok

*Bir devlet büyüğünün halet-i ruhiyesi!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*29.02.2008* 



Dün işi gücü bırakıp, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ün ruh halini düşündüm uzun uzun... 

Beni buna yönelten ise onun, türbanla ilgili Anayasa değişikliğini, kara harekatının başlamasının hemen ardından onaylamasına sitem edenlere verdiği tepkiydi!

ünce, "Operasyonun arkasına sığınmak gibi bir şey aklımdan, zikrimden geçmedi" diyerek iddiaları yalanlıyordu Cumhurbaşkanı...

Sonra da saldırıya geçiyordu:

"Anayasa'ya göre başkomutansam, bu konulardaki milli hassasiyeti en çok göstermesi gereken kişi benim. Kimse kraldan çok kralcı olmasın!" 

İşte Cumhurbaşkanı'nın bu ruh hali oldukça ilgi çekiciydi!

üünkü bilirim ki; bir tapu müdürü durduk yerde masaya yumruğunu vuruyor ve yanında çalışanlara, işini halletmek için gelip giden vatandaşlara ikide bir, "Tapu müdürü benim arkadaş" diyorsa...

O adam aslında hiçbir zaman "tapu müdürü" olamamıştır. 

O koltukta oturmaktadır ama; bunu içselleştirememiştir...

Kendisini o makama layık görmeyenlere aslında içten içe hak vermektedir ve bu yüzden sık sık "Ben tapu müdürüysem"le başlayan cümleler kurmaktadır!


***


Bir çocuk sınıf başkanıysa... Ama arkadaşları onu pek de ciddiye almıyorsa, yetersiz buluyorsa, saygı duymuyorsa...

O da ikide bir öğretmen masasının yanına geçip "Sınıf başkanı benim, susun" diye bağırıyorsa...

Bilin ki; aslında "olamamıştır!" 

Bir vali her yerde, "Vali benim, vali benim" diye dolaşıyorsa; "olamamıştır!" 

Bir doktor, kendi muayenehanesinde bile "doktorluğunu" haykırıyorsa; "olamamıştır!" 

Patron, "Siz işinize bakın, patron benim" diyorsa çalışanlarına; "olamamıştır!" 

Bir "kadın" durmadan kadınlığıyla...

"Erkek" erkekliğiyle övünüyorsa...

Onlar da "olamamıştır!" 


***


İşte Cumhurbaşkanı?nın "Ben başkomutansam" diye başlayan cümlesini bir de bu açıdan düşünün...

Neden durup dururken "Milli hassasiyeti en çok ben gösteririm" diye düşünüyor olabilir ki?

Geçmişteki cumhurbaşkanlarından hiçbiri, böyle bir şeyi ilan etme gereği hissetti mi?

Hayır...

Ama bugünkü Cumhurbaşkanı hissediyor!

Neden?

üünkü...

Haydi, bu cümleyi siz bitirin!


*****

FAKİR VEKİL!

AKP'li Burhan Kuzu, "Bazı emekli vekiller sefalet içinde yaşıyor" demiş ve benim de gözlerim yaşarmıştı ya... 

İşte o "sefalet içindeki vekiller" için sizden günde neredeyse binlerce bağış teklifi yağmaya devam ediyor...

Okurlarımdan Metin Gökoğuz ise bu acıklı duruma daha kestirme bir çözüm bulmuş:

"Emekli milletvekillerine tekrar seçilinciye kadar hiçbir işe yaramayan İşsizlik Sigortası?ndan ödeme yapılsın..." 

"Hayır" derlerse namerdim!


*****

GüNüN SORUSU

Rektörler, dernek yöneticileri, sendikacılar, CHP'liler YüKtör Bey'i; AKP'liler de türbana geçit vermeyen rektörleri savcılara ihbar ediyor...

Hepsinin aynı anda savcının kapısının önünde buluştuğunu düşünebiliyor musunuz?


*****

Vallahi billahi rejimi!

üniversitelerarası Kurul dün toplandı ve "türban mücahidi" haline gelen YüK Başkanı (Bundan böyle bu sütunlarda kendisini "YüKtör" diye anacağız) Yusuf Ziya üzcan'ın görevden alınmasını istedi...

Hem de oy birliğiyle!

Bu gelişmenin hemen ardından NTV'nin canlı yayınına katılan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat da bu bildiriye imza koyan rektörlerin suç işlediğini iddia etti... Hızını alamadı, aynen şu cümleyi kurdu:

"Rektörler türban yüzünden rejimin, laikliğin, cumhuriyetin tehlikeye girdiğini söylüyor... Vallahi de girmez, billahi de girmez!" 

Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, 37 yıllık bir hukukçu...

Halkı, rektörlerin iddia ettiğinin aksine, rejimin tehlikeye girmediğine ikna etmeye yetecek bir hukuki argüman bulamıyor; sonunda "Vallahi de girmez, billahi de girmez" diyerek "ulvi" bir ikna yöntemine sığınıyor!

Rejimin karakterinin değiştiğinin bundan güzel itirafı olabilir mi?

Yine de kendisine soralım:

Televizyona telefonla bağlandığınız için göremedik Sayın Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat...

O yemini ederken ayaklarınızı kaldırmadınız değil mi?

Hani rejim meselesi ya... Ondan şeyettim!

----------


## bozok

*İletişim krizi ve iletişim aczi iç içe* 


*Ali Saydam*
*AKşAM GAZETESİ*
*02.03.2008*



Bizim medya ve köşe yazarların yorumlarını burada tek tek ele almaya gerek yok. Fehmi Koru'nun dünkü yazısının başlığına ve The Economist'in ne yazdığına bakmak bile yetebilir. Koru demiş ki: "Bir de ne olduğunu anlasak!" The Economist ise sıkı bir komplo teorisi atmış ortaya:

"Erdoğan laik generallerin türban konusundaki suskunluğunu PKK'ya saldırmaları için serbest bırakarak ödüllendirmek istemiş olabilir..."

Başbakan önce ABD'ye rest çekti mi? üekilme kararından hükümetin haberi oldu mu, olmadı mı?.. Başbakan son anda konuşma metnini nasıl değiştirdi? Dünkü gazetelerin evire çevire yazdıkları konular. Biz 23 şubat tarihli yazımızda demişiz ki:

"Burnumuzun dibinde Cumhuriyet tarihinin en önemli operasyonlarından biri yapılıyor. Bence iletişim tarihimizin de en önemli uygulamalarından biri yönetilmekte. üniversitedeki derslerimizde içinden geçmekte olduğumuz günleri şu kavramlar çerçevesinde iş ve iletişim hedefi açısından gözden geçireceğiz. Siz de belki izlemek istersiniz:

1. Kamu Diplomasisi (Public Diplomacy). Taraflar, yani Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamı, Hükümet, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri alınan aksiyonların, atılan adımların kamuoyunda ve kamu vicdanında nasıl algılanmasını istiyorlar? Bunun için nasıl bir planlama yapıyorlar? Bu planlamayı nasıl yürütüyorlar?

2. Etkinlik Yönetimi ve Bilgilendirme Araçları. Basın turları, basılı malzemeler, basın toplantıları, görüntü servisi, canlı yayınlara katılım vb.

3. Araştırma, ölçümleme. Gelişmelerin rakamlarla ifade edilmesi. Bu arada ilgili sosyal paydaşların ve hedef kitlelerin algısının yansıtılması...

Sınav sorusu gibi değil mi?.. Göreceğiz; kim geçiyor sınıfı, kim çakıyor?..."

şu günlerde içinden geçmekte olduğumuz iletişim kirliliği, her kafadan bir ses çıkmasına neden olan iletişim aczi içinde sizce kim sınıfı geçti, kim çaktı?.. 

Bu arada iletişimi yönetme konusunda yerlerde sürünen ve hükümeti zor duruma sokmak için kendisiyle yarışan (Meclis Başkanı'nı ziyareti sırasında kırdığı pot, içine düştüğü iletişim kazası hatırlardadır) Sayın YüK Başkanı'na not dahi vermiyoruz.

----------


## bozok

*Ulusa Serzeniş*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*[email protected]* 
*2 Mart 2008*



"AN be an takip ediyorum" diyen Başbakan, Ulusa Sesleniş'te "HarekÃ¡t kararlılıkla devam etmektedir" derken... Ulus, o sırada Barzani'nin seslenişini dinliyordu: "HarekÃ¡t bitti!"

Böylece, ulusunun yaptığı harekÃ¡tın akıbetini, elÃ¡lemden öğrenen dünyadaki tek ulus, biz olduk...

TRT'den ulusuna seslenmeye hazırlanırken, NTV'den ulusuna seslenmeye gerek kalmadığını öğrenen tek başbakan da, bizim ulusun.

Muhtemelen, Zap kampını ele geçiren bizim çocuklara da, peşmergeler seslenmiştir, "Haybeye mermi yakmayın, az önce Roj TV verdi, sizin ulusun harekÃ¡tı bitmiş!"

*

Siz bakmayın yukarıdaki fotoğrafta pişmiş kelle gibi sırıttığıma... 25 yıldır "iletişim" işi yapıyorum, rezaletin böylesini, ne gördüm, ne duydum.

*

Ve, merak ettim...

Ulusun umurunda mı?

*

Reyting listelerine baktım...

Mesela, TRT'de yayınlanan Ulusa Sesleniş, aynı TRT'de yayınlanan makara kukara programı "Güldüren Görüntüler"den daha az izlenmiş!

atv'deki "Red Kit", aynı atv'deki Ulusa Sesleniş'ten daha fazla izlenmiş!

"Tazmanya Canavarı" desen...

Fark atmış.

şabaniye, Fıkralarla Türkiye, Gezelim Görelim, Siz Mutlu Lerzan Mutlu, Keloğlan ile Cankız... 

Hepsi, Ulusa Sesleniş'in üstünde.

Gördüğüm kadarıyla, Başbakan'ın Ulusa Sesleniş'i bi tek Jetgiller?i geçmiş...

*

Netice itibarıyla...

Böyle başa, böyle tarak.

*

Sanırım, o nedenle, şöyle seslenmişti ulusa, Mustafa Kemal... 

"Unutulmamalı ki, bilgisiz ve bilinçsiz bir halk topluluğu, ulus olma hakkına asla sahip olamaz!"

----------


## bozok

*Barzani, savaş mı kazandı da tazminat istiyor?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*YENİüAĞ GAZETESİ*
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/03/2008* 



Haber üç gündür bayram havasında yayın yapan ROJ TV ya da K.Irak'lı yerel bir TV'ye ait değil.

Haber Türk TV?lerinden de yayınılandı ve doğru.

Buna göre peşmerge önderi Mesut Barzani Türkiye'den tazminat istiyor.

Neyin tazminatı mı?

K.Irak harekatında (güya) verilen zararlar için!

Oysa bütün dünya biliyor ki Mehmetçiğin harekatından sivil hiçbir unsur zerre bir zarar görmedi.

PKK'lıların kullandığı bir köprünün dışında bir yıkım da söz konusu değil.

Hal bu iken Barzani tazminat da tazminat diye tepiniyor.

Peki tazminatın anlamı ne midir?

Savaş hukukuna göre mağlubun galibe ödediği bedeldir.

Demek ki Barzani'ye göre kendisi galip, Türkiye'de mağluptur ve haraç istemektedir.

Haddine mi düştü demeyin, istiyor işte adam!

Bu fotoğraf bile icrası gerçekte şanlı ve hedefi on ikiden vuran harekatın nasıl algılandığı ve ne hale dönüştürüldüğünün net vesikasıdır.

Bu satırlar Genelkurmay'ın dün öğle sonrasında yaptığı toplantıdan önce yazılıyor. Dolayısı ile bizim de katılacağımız bu toplantıdaki havayı yarın sütunumuzda yansıtacağız. Genelkurmay elbette bu haksız kanaatı bertaraf edecek bilgileri verecektir.

Bizi üzen husus devlet gibi davranılmaması olgusudur!

Doğru ya da yanlış bütün cihanda oluşan kanaat, ABD rest çekti Türkiye boyun eğdi şeklindedir.

Bakın bin yıllık koca bir devlet, ABD'ye karşı bir peşmergenin yaptığını bile yapamamıştır.

Kastettiğim şey Barzani?nin kısa bir süre önce sergilediği kişiliktir.

Evet koca Türkiye bir KDP lideri kadar bile olamamıştır.

Hatırlayın; ABD hava operasyonları için Türkiye'ye yeşil ışık yaktığı süreçte ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice Bağdat'a gelmiş ve Barzani ile görüşmek istemişti.

Peki ne olmuştu?

Barzani Türkiye'ye operasyon iznini verdiler diye o görüşmeye gitmemişti.

Başka bir ifade ile o peşmerge, ABD'ye bu şekilde postasını atmıştı.

O kim ki hangi güçle posta atıyor demeyin, bu işler her zaman güçle olmuyor.

Devletleri yücelten onu yönetenlerdir.

İşte size güncel bir örnek?

Yeltsin Rusya'sı ile Putin Rusya'sını kıyaslayın.

Rusya aynı Rusya ama dün ile bugün arasında gece ile gündüz arasındaki gibi bir fark var.

Buradan hareketle Türkiye'de kaht-ı rical'ın olduğu yani devlet adamı kıtlığının çekildiği son hadisede bir kere daha ispatlanmıştır.

Tabii hadisenin bir başka yönü de devlette bozulan ahenktir.

Hükümet ile TSK arasındaki zihniyet farklılığı ve gizli çekişme de yönetime bir şekilde yansıyor.

İşte bütün bunlar bir araya gelince de böyle bir tablo ortaya çıkıyor ve koca bir ülke, Barzani gibi biri tarafından bile aşağılanıyor konumuna düşüyor.

Ne yani ABD ile savaşsa mıydık diyenleriniz olabilir!

Gerektiğinde savaşmayı göze almazsanız barış içinde yaşayamazsınız.

Bir başka can alıcı husus da kaynak sıkıntısı çeken Osmanlı'da borç alalım önerilerine, "Borç alan emir alır" deyip reddeden 4. Murat'ın işaret ettiği olgudur... 

Böylesine borçlu bir ülke ABD'ye nasıl posta atabilir!.. Sahi Başbakanımız 4. Murat'ı üslup olarak değil de, ruh olarak taklit etse daha iyi olmaz mıydı!

----------


## bozok

*Tartışmanın üstünde asker gölgesi!*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*[email protected]* 
*5 Mart 2008*




KUZEY Irak'a yapılan sınır ötesi operasyonun bitiriliş tarzı ile ilgili tartışmanın saçmalığına geçtiğimiz gün değinmiştim.

Tahmin ettiğim gibi tartışma "derinlik" kazanıyor. Giderek daha eğlenceli bir hal alıyor ve bizim sakız çiğner gibi konuşmayı seven siyaset erbabımız da bunun tadını alabildiğine çıkarıyor.

Yalnız, anlamakta zorlandığım iki konu var.

Birincisi: Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt neden bu tartışmaya girdi?

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, hükümetin TBMM'den aldığı tezkereye dayanarak verdiği emir ile bu operasyonu yaptı.

Yani operasyonun siyasi boyutları hükümeti ilgilendiren bir durum! Ve bu nedenle siyasi eleştirilere yanıt vermesi gereken de hükümet, TSK değil.

İkincisi: Hükümet, neden askerin arkasına saklanmak ihtiyacı hissediyor?

Hükümet, bugüne kadar askerin çok ön planda olmasından rahatsızlık duyuyordu hani? Hani rejimin üstünde asker gölgesi imajının yaratılmamasını istiyordu?

Bakıyorum, "asker konuştu" türünden her türlü habere yaylım ateşi açan İslÃ¡mcı medya da aynı durumda.

Hiçbiri çıkıp "Bu konu askerin işi mi kardeşim, neden asker konuşuyor" demiyor!

Sadece bu duruma bakarak bile bu çekilme işinde bir tuhaflık olduğunu düşünmek mümkün.

Ama en tuhafı da bu durum bence! İşine gelmeyince "asker kışlasında otursun", işine gelince "asker muhalefetle ağız dalaşına girsin"!

Gerçekten komik bir ülkede yaşıyoruz.

----------


## bozok

*Devleti taşıyan sütun*


*Yalçın DOĞAN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*7 Mart 2008* 




TOP seslerinin bizim Dışişleri'ni uyandırması üç gün sürüyor. 

Kuzey Irak'a kara harekatı 21 şubat'ta başlıyor. Dışişleri Bakanlığı üç gün sonra kendine gelebiliyor ve ancak 24 şubat'ta bizim büyükelçiliklere talimat gönderiyor:

"Bulunduğunuz ülkede hükümete gidin ve kara harekatını anlatın."

Dünya zaten ilk gün ayakta, Ankara'nın açıklamaları ve ona karşı diğer ülkelerin tepkileri çoktan TV ve gazetelerde. üç gün sonra ne anlatması?

Uzak bir ülkede, büyükelçi talimat gereği, o ülke yetkililerine "biz kara harekatına başladık" dediğinde, elin oğlu garip garip bakıyor, "bu adam bizimle dalga mı geçiyor" diyerek.

Bu da, Genelkurmay'dan bağımsız, kara harekatının diplomatik yönü.


BüRO VE ACENTE

Dışişleri Bakanlığı devletin kuruluşundan başlayarak, devleti taşıyan sütunlardan biri. Kuruluştan AKP iktidarına kadar hep öyle.

Yıllar içinde iyi bakan geliyor, kötü bakan geliyor, bilen geliyor, bilmeyen geliyor, ama bakanlık hep ayakta kalıyor.

AKP ile birlikte, Dışişleri tercüme bürosu ve seyahat acentesi gibi. Tercüme bürosu bile demek tam doğru değil, çünkü Türkiye için hayati değerde ikili görüşmeleri Tayyip Erdoğan kendi adamlarıyla götürüyor. Bazı önemli görüşmelerde Dışişlerinden kimse yok.

Buna karşılık, otel ve uçak rezervasyonları Dışişleri üzerinden.


GüLGE BAKAN

Dış politika ise pratikte, stratejik derinlik danışmanlarına emanet.

Harekat öncesi Ankara'dan bir heyet Bağdat'a gidiyor. Heyetin başında Erdoğan'ın danışmanı Ahmet Davutoğlu.

Nerede Dışişleri'nin yetkilisi? Yoo normal, dış politikada nereye baksan Davutoğlu, gölge bakan olarak.

AKP Dışişleri'ne bunları reva görüyor. Bakanlık ne yapıyor? Buna secde etmekle meşgul.


HARİKALAR DİYARINDA

AKP ile birlikte, Türkiye hazin bir çöküşe tanıklık ediyor. Dışişleri'nin çöküşüne.

Bir zamanlar ve uzun zamanlar, eğer güvenlik sorunu da varsa, dış politika askerle birlikte yürütülüyor. şimdi o hatlar belli aralıklarla kopuk.

Kopukluğun zirvesinde ise, Ali Babacan Harikalar Diyarında. Karton film kahramanı gibi. Tereddüde düştüğü anda ki, sık sık düşüyor, telefona sarılıyor, büyüklerini arıyor. Bazen en sıradan kararlar için, bazı idari atamalar için bile.

Aslında her şey kuralına uygun. Dışişleri?nin hali eşittir ülkenin hali. Eskiye göre fark var. Eskiden Dışişleri ülke geneline göre, arkadan dolaşıp, iki puan alma becerisine sahip. şimdi o yok.

----------


## bozok

*PKK planını AKP önce ABD Savunma*
*Bakanı Gates'e anlatmış*

**

*W**ashington-* ABD Savunma Bakanı Gates, Pentagon'daki bir basın toplantısında Erdoğan ve Gül'ün Kürtlerin endişelerini gidermek ve PKK'ya katılımları engellemek için atılacak adımları anlattığını açıkladı. ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates, geçen hafta yaptığı Türkiye gezisi sırasında, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile Kürtlerin endişelerini gidermek ve PKK'ya katılımları engellemek için atılacak adımları konuştuklarını söyledi. Irak ziyaretini tamamlayarak ABD'ye dönen Genelkurmay Başkanı Oramiral Michael Mullen'la birlikte Pentagon'da bir basın toplantısı düzenleyen Gates, "Geçen hafta Türkiye'deyken güvenlik önlemlerine ekleyebileceğimiz, Kürt nüfusun endişelerini giderecek, örgütün adam toplamasını engelleyecek adımları detaylarıyla konuştuk. Başbakan Erdoğan da, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de kültürel ekonomik ve politik alanda atılacak adımları ortaya koydular" dedi. Korgeneral Ray Odierno?nun önceki günkü bir konuşmasında yer alan "PKK'yla görüşme" iması nedeniyle çıkan tartışmaya da değinen Gates, bilgisi dahilindeki hiç kimsenin PKK ile görüşmeye niyeti olmayacağını söyledi. Amerikan Savunma Bakanı, "Esas amaç, kabuktaki militan ve şiddet yanlısı kadroyu, şiddetten ayrılmaya ikna edilebilecek ve siyasi arenaya geçebilecek gruptan soyup atmak" diye ekledi. 

07.Mart.2008
Habergazete.com

----------


## bozok

*Küfür edeceğim ama ayıp olur* 


*Fatih Altaylı* 
*Habertürk.com*
*10.03.2008* 



Kusura bakmayın ama işin "Boku çıktı" 

Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı Dora Hanım Türkiye'ye geliyor ve Türkiye'nin iç meseleleri ile ilgili ahkam kesiyor: "Türbana izin verilmeli"

"Ha" ile başlayan bir küfür edeceğim ama ayıp olur diye etmiyorum. 
Dora Bakoyanni?ye değil, okurlara ayıp olur diye. 

Elin Yunanlısı geliyor, Türkiye'nin bir iç meselesi ile ilgili sanki üzerine vazifeymiş gibi ahkam kesiyor, akıl veriyor Hükümet'ten "Tık" yok. 

Söylenen işlerine geliyor ya. Ondan. 

Peki yarın da Yunanistan Başbakanı veya bir başka Avrupalı lider gelip "Türbana izin verirseniz Türkiye Avrupa'dan tamamen dışlanır." dese Hükümet aynı sessiz kabulü gösterecek mi?

Hiç zannetmiyorum. 

Kıyameti koparırlar. 

En azından "Size mi kaldı?" derler, "İçişlerimize karışmak size mi kaldı?" derler,

Hatta benim Dora Hanım'a söylemeye utandığım şeyi bile söylerler. 

Olacak iş midir Bakoyanni'nin sözleri? 

Haysiyetli bir ülkenin haysiyetli bir hükümeti böyle bir lafı kabul eder mi, yalayıp yutar mı?

Bence yutmaz. 

Yutarsa hapı yutar. 

"Türbana özgürlük" istemesini kabullendiğimiz Yunan Dışişleri Bakanı yarın da gelip "Patrikhane?ye ekümenik sıfatını verin"den başlayan bir dizi taleple karşımıza dikilse, o zaman da susacak mı hükümetimiz?

Korkum o ki susacak. 

Siz olacağına bakın...

----------


## bozok

*Bu millet gerçekten aptal mı?*



*Adnan Yücel*
*Manşethaber*
*14.03.2008*



Başbakan DTP'lilerle görüşmemenin gerekçelerini sıralarken, *ilginç ve* bir o kadar da *komik* açıklamalarda bulundu.


*"DTP'liler PKK'ya terör örgütü demez ise ben onlarla görüşmem".*


Güldürmeyin Sayın Başbakan.

Kime, neye, nasıl mesaj verdiğiniz *karışık*.

Sizin görüşmem dediğiniz DTP'lilerle, sizin Meclis Başkanınız görüşüyor.Cumhurbaşkanı görüşüyor. Başbakan Yardımcınız görüşüyor. Parti yöneticileriniz görüşüyor.

Ama siz görüşmüyorsunuz. Güldürmeyin kendinize Sayın Başbakan.
*Karşınızdakileri aptal mı zannediyorsunuz?* 

Bu millet size oy vermiş olabilir. Size destek vermiş olabilir. Ama sizin bu bakışınıza katlanmak durumunda değil.

Bu toplum; sizin *aptal muamelesi yapmanızı kabullenmez*.
Adama sormazlar mı kardeşim sen ne yapmaya çalışıyorsun?

Senin kontrolünde olan herkes, senin bilgin dahilinde görüşmeler yapıyor. Sen kime hikaye anlatıyorsun?

Yemezler Sayın Başbakan! Yemezler!... Sen bu taktiğinle anaokulu seviyesinde çocukları kandırabilirsin. DTP'li dediğin milletvekilleri PKK'nın sayesinde Meclis'te. PKK'yı inkar etme şansları olabilir mi?

Sen; sayesinde Başbakan olduğun köklerini inkar etsen de, değiştim desen de bağlantını kesebildin mi? Sen gerçekten değiştin mi? Senin değişmeni beklemek ne kadar safdillikse, DTP'lilerin bağlantısını, değişimini beklemekte, o kadar safdillik ve kendi kendimizi kandırma olur. Gerçekçi olur ve de gerçekleri görürsek; bu sorunu belki doğru analiz etme imkanına sahip oluruz. 

Aksine iç kamuoyunu ve de belli yerleri tatmin etmek için tribünlere oynamış oluruz. Otuz yıla yakındır yapılan yanlış uygulamalar serisine yeni yanlışlarla katkı sağlarız. 

Popilist politikalar terk edilerek, günün gerçeklerine uygun çözümler üretilirse, *bu kan durabilir.* Göstermelik açılımlarla kendi kendini kandıran bir AKP uygulaması daha *tarihteki yerini almış olur.*

Sınır ötesi operasyonlar, bitti bitecek beklentilerine bir yenisi daha eklenmiş olur. Başka da bir şey olmaz. 

*Kendinizi tatmin etme, kendinizi kandırma senaryolarından vazgeçip gerçekleri görmenizde fayda var.*


Sizin akıl hocalarınız da önceki hükümetlerin akıl hocalarıyla aynı kişilik ve aynı bakış açısına sahip iseler siz de diğer partiler gibi *tabela partisi olma sürecini yaşarsınız.*


*Türkiye eski Türkiye değil. Dünya eski dünya değil.* Ama siz eskilerin devamı gibi oldunuz. İnsanların bakış açıları değişti. Bilgiye ulaşma kaynakları değişti. *Tekdüze uydurma ve yönlendirmelerle toplumu kandıramazsınız.* 

Olayları örtbas edemezsiniz. Gerçekleri de saptıramazsınız. 

*Başbakan olsanız bile...*

----------


## bozok

*üfkeli hizmet* 


*26.03.2008*


Müthiş bir başbakanımız var. Her gün ayrı bir kentte, kasabada dehşetli nutuklar atıyor. 

Göğsünü yumrukluyor, "Ben Başbakan olarak buna kesinlikle izin veremem... Ben Başbakan olaraak!"

Kendisine tam bir güveni var. Başladığı cümleyi bitirebiliyor. Az buz bir meziyet değil bu. 

Ses tonu, mimikler, jestler... Hepsi sanki daha önceden ayna karşısında uzun uzun prova edilmiş izlenimi veriyor. Ama salt provayla olacak iş değil bu. Belli ki kendisinin de nutuk atma bilimine yeteneği var. 

Her akşam haberlerin büyük kısmını kapsayan 'Tayyip şov'u izlerken içimde dayanılmaz bir merak duygusu yükseliyor. Ben sıradan bir iş yaptığım halde zaman sıkıntısı duyuyorum. 

Nasıl oluyor da Türkiye gibi 70 milyonluk bir ülkeyi yöneten R. T. Erdoğan hemen her gün nutuk atmaktan başka bir şey yapmaz? 

'Bu ülkeyi kim yönetiyor' sorusu ister istemez kafamı kurcalıyor. 

Belli ki sayın Erdoğan en büyük başarıyı gösterdiği nutuk iradı konusunda bir hayli de kafa yormuş, işin felsefesine dalmış. Arada bir 'nutukoloji'ye ilişkin düşüncelerinden ipuçları veriyor. 

ürneğin geçenlerde müthiş bir laf etti, "üfke, hitabetin unsurlarından birisidir!" dedi. 

Barış içinde, istikrarlı, kavgası dövüşü olmayan bir toplum yaratmak istiyorsak, öfkeden uzak durmamız gerekmez mi? üzellikle liderlerin öfkesi, saman alevi gibi yayılma yeteneğine sahiptir. Bir anda kitlelere bulaşıp, ciddi tahribat yapabilir. 

Sayın Erdoğan, 'üfke baldan tatlıdır' diye düşünüyorsa, yanılıyor. 

Yaratacağı sonuçlar bakımından öfkeden daha acı ne olabilir? 

Geçen gün de öfkeye güzelleme babında bazı şeyler söyledi: 

"üfkelenirken halka hizmet ediyorum!" dedi. 

Hoppala! Sayın Başbakan'dan elbette hizmet bekliyoruz. Ama öfkelenerek nasıl bir hizmette bulunacak, anlamadım. Bizi korkutarak mı yola getirecek? İlhan Selçuk'un, Perinçek'in, Alemdaroğlu'nun gece yarısı tutuklanmaları öfkeli hizmetin örnekleri miydi? 

Sayın Başbakan'ın öfkesinin yol açacağı sorunlardan da çok şey öğreneceğiz galiba. 

Allah bizi Başbakan'ın öfkesinden korusun. 

Amin!



* Türker Alkan / Radikal

----------


## bozok

*Aptal dostun olacağına akıllı düşmanın olsun*


*Aydın Ayaydın* 
*[email protected]* 
*07.04.2008* 



Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün YüK Başkanlığı’na atayarak Türkiye’nin başına bela ettği Yusuf Ziya üzcan, en büyük kötülüğü kendisini bu makama atayan Gül ve AKP iktidarına yapıyor.

YüK Başkanlığı’na atandığı günden bu yana kırdığı potlarla ülke gündeminden düşmeyen üzcan, reklamın iyisi kötüsü olmaz diye sallayıp duruyor. Türk yüksek öğreniminin sanki hiçbir sorunu yokmuş gibi, atandığında verdiği ilk demeç talihsiz bir şekilde, ’türbana özgürlük’ demeciydi. YüK Başkanlığı’na atanan birinin ilk demeci bilimsel araştırma, eğitim özgürlüğü, eğitim kalitesi, öğretim üyesi, öğrenci hakları, yüksek öğretim çalışanlarının mali ve özlük hakları üzerine mi olmalıydı yoksa hiçbiri değil de sadece ’türbana özgürlük’ mü? *Sen din işleri ve türbandan sorumlu bakan mısın yoksa YüK Başkanı mısın?*

Yusuf Ziya üzcan’ın ilk icraatı da rektörlere gönderdiği türban genelgesi oldu. Ardından, üniversitelerarası Kurul toplantısına katılmayın diye rektörlere telefon etti ama rektörler bunu ciddiye bile almadı. üzcan, artık TV haber programları ile yazılı basınımızın vazçemediği magazin haberleri arasına girmişti. Son olarak maaş artışı ile ilgili basına ‘Herkes maaşımın 15 bin YTL’ye çıktığını zannediyor. Hem eski eşim, hem yeni eşim benden para istiyorlar’ açıklamasını yapınca magazin programlarında bile yer aldı. Bize ne kardeşim eski ve yeni eşinin senden ne kadar para istediğinden? Aile bireylerin ile aranda geçen senin mahremindir, bunları açıklamak ne kadar doğru? Korkarım yarın öbür gün aranızda geçen başka şeyleri de açıklarsın.

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün Türk yüksek öğretimine armağan ettiği Yusuf Ziya üzcan’ın bu uygulamaları en çok AKP’yi olumsuz yönde etkiledi. Hatta bu atamanın AKP için Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde açılan kapatılma davası ile ilgili süreci hızlandırdığı yorumları yapılıyor. YüK Başkanlığı’na, üzcan yerine toplumun bütün kesimlerince kabul edilebilen bir isim, mesela Boğaziçi, Bilkent, Bahçeşehir üniversitelerinin rektörleri veya bir başkası atanmış olsaydı, bence AKP iktidarı elde etmek istediği sonuca ortalığı germeden kolayca ulaşabilirdi. Sanki amaç üzüm yemek değil, bağcı dövmek.

*Atalarımız boşuna dememiş ‘Aptal dostun olacağına, akıllı düşmanın olsun’*

----------


## bozok

*onur taşıyan yönetenlere duyurulur.*






BU GüRüNEN RESMİN YORUMU: VATANINI - ARINI - NAMUSUNU BİRAZCIK SEVEN VE DüşüNENLERE BIRAKILMIşTIR 



 



*BU FOTOğRAF BİR ABD DERGİSİNDE YAYINLAMIş!! İNCİRLİKLE İLGİLİ BİR YAZIDA!!İşTE TAYYİBİN STRATEJİK ORTAKLARININ MAKSADI!!!* 

*7 Nisan 2008 / www.habererk.com*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye sömürge mi?* 


*11.04.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso, Ankara’ya gelmeden bir gün önce, iki Fransız TBMM binasına geliyor.

Yani, o dillerinden düşürmedikleri “demokrasinin kabesi” Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’ne değil de, sanki babalarının çiftliğine...

Meclis’te, parti genel başkanlarının odalarından tuvaletlere kadar her yeri inceliyor, kontrol ediyorlar.

Bunun adı “güvenlik kontrolü”...

Kimden izin aldıkları belli değil.

Yaptıkları inceleme yetmiyormuş gibi, Barroso’ya Meclis’te özel bir oda tahsis edilmesini de istiyorlar.

Ekselans Eyalet Valisi, siyasi parti genel başkanlarının ayağına gitmesin, onlar Barroso’nun ayağına gelsin diye...

Türkiye, Avrupa Birliği’nin eyaleti ya da sömürgesi mi, yoksa bağımsız ve egemen bir devlet mi?

Koskoca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin bu derece aşağılanmasına izin vermeye ve göz yummaya kimin hakkı var?

Bu geri zekalılara, Türkiye’nin bağımsız ve onurlu bir devlet olduğunu, misafirlerinin güvenliğini sağlayacak imkan ve yeteneği bulunduğunu söyleyecek, ya da kapıyı gösterecek bir babayiğit çıkmayacak mı içimizden?

Bizi ne sanıyorlar?

Bağımsız ve egemen bir ülkeyi ziyarete değil de, Avrupa Birliği’nin bir sömürgesini veya eyaletini teftişe gelen AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ile AB Komisyonu’nun Genişlemeden Sorumlu üyesi Olli Rehn, Ankara’ya gelmeden önce Türkiye’yi az tehdit etmediler.

AKP kapatma davası ile ilgili hukuki süreci hiçe sayan açıklamalar yaptılar.

AKP davasının AB ilişkilerine darbe vuracağını iddia eden Barroso ne dedi:

“Geçen yılki cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi ve genel seçimlerde AB sürecinin Türkiye’de istikrar çapası olması ciddi şekilde test edildi. AKP’ye açılan kapatma davasında bir kez daha test edilecek.”

Vah, vah, vah...

üok korktuk. Yandık, bittik, mahvolduk!

Anayasa Mahkemesi AKP’yi kapatma kararı verirse, AB bizi kapı önüne koyacak!

şu an neredeyiz ki sanki?

Hangisinden yanasınız?

Rehn de, ‘’AK Parti’nin kapatılması istemiyle açılan davanın bu partinin aleyhine sonuçlanması durumunda üstü kapalı müzakerelerin tekrar gözden geçirilmesi ve durdurulması’’ tehdidinde bulunuyor.

Bu tehditlere papuç bırakacak mıyız?

Maalesef evet.

301. madde teklifi boşuna mı alel acele Meclis’e gönderildi? 10. Uyum Paketi boşuna mı hazırlanıyor?

AB’ye her istediğini vermeye razı ve hazırız.

Yeter ki şu “müzakere süreci” yüz yıl sürse bile, kesilmesin.

üünkü iktidarda kalmak uğruna Türkiye’yi sömürgeleştirmekten çekinmeyen AKP’nin, AB’den başka tutunacak dalı kalmadı.

Kişi başına milli gelirini alnının teriyle 15 bin dolara yükseltmiş, bağımsız ve onurlu Türkiye mi; yoksa kişi başına milli geliri sanal olarak 25 bin dolar gösterilen, satılmış, satın alınmış, bağımsızlığını yitirmiş ve sömürgeleştirilmiş bir Türkiye mi?

Madem milleti “sizler-bizler” ikiye böldünüz, siz hangisinden yanasınız?

----------


## bozok

*"Kendi yargısını yabancılara şikayet eden bir iktidar!"* 



*AKP'nin AB kulisine öfke..*

*AA* 
16.04.2008 / VATAN GZT.


CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen,
"Aleyhindeki kapatma davasını engellemek için AKP'nin yurt içinde ve yurt dışında yaptığı girişimler yargıya açık ve saygısızca bir müdahale niteliği taşımaktadır" dedi.

CHP Merkez Yönetim Kurulu (MYK), Genel Başkan Deniz Baykal başkanlığında toplandı. Genel Başkan üymen toplantıya ilişkin yazılı bir açıklama yaparak, MYK'da AK Parti'nin kapatılması istemiyle açılan davaya ilişkin süreç, AB yöneticilerinin bu konudaki açıklamaları, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney
görüşmesi, Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun 301. maddesinde yapılması gündeme gelen değişikliklerle ilgili gelişmeler, "Sabah ile ATV'ye kaynak aktarılması" konuları ile CHP'nin 32. Olağan Kurultayına yönelik hazırlıkların ele alındığını bildirdi.

"Aleyhindeki kapatma davasını engellemek için AKP'nin yurt içinde ve yurt dışında yaptığı girişimler yargıya açık ve saygısızca bir müdahale niteliği taşımaktadır" görüşünü ileri süren üymen açıklamasında şunları kaydetti:

_"Başlangıçta ülke içinde toplumsal tepkiyi tahrik etmeye, Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni etkilemeye çalışanlar böyle bir tepkiyi oluşturmayı başaramayınca yurt dışından destek arama yoluna gitmişlerdir. Cumhuriyet tarihimiz boyunca Türkiye'deki hiçbir siyasi parti yargı denetiminden kurtulmak için yabancı ülkelerden medet ummamıştır, şefaat istememiştir._



_Bu yola ilk defa başvuran AKP iktidarı olmuştur. Sayın Başbakanın, Amerikan Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney ile yaptığı görüşmede bu konuyu gündeme getirdiği ve Türk yargısını kendisine şikayet ettiği işaretleri açıkça ortadadır. Genel Başkanımızın çağrısına rağmen Sayın Başbakan_ _bunu hala bizzat tekzip edememiştir."_

üymen, Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan ve diğer iktidar yetkililerinin "AB yetkilileri nezdinde girişimde bulunarak Türk yargısını baskıya alma amacını güden tepkiler göstermeleri için talepte bulunduklarının" da basına yansıyan haberlerden anlaşıldığını ifade ederek, çok sayıda AK Parti milletvekilinin de bu yolda yoğun çaba içinde olduklarının anlaşıldığını ileri sürdü.

*-"KENDİ YARGISINI şİKAYET EDEN İKTİDAR"-*

Bunun son örneğinin Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanının basına yaptığı açıklama ile inkar edilemez biçimde ortaya çıktığını kaydeden üymen, "Başkan Avrupa Konseyi nezdindeki Türk Parlamento Heyeti üyelerinin kendisine başvurarak kapatma davasına karşı tepki göstermelerini istediğini, diğer bazı Avrupa kuruluşları açıklama yaparken Avrupa Konseyinin sessiz kalamayacağını belirttiklerini söylemiş, ayrıca bu çerçevede kendisinin Türkiye'ye davet edilmek istendiğini açıklamıştır" dedi.

üymen, Avrupa Konseyi nezdindeki Türk Parlamento Heyetinde yer alan CHP ve MHP üyelerinin bu doğrultuda hiçbir girişim yapmadıklarını açıklamalarının bu talebin sadece AK Parti'li üyeler tarafından yapıldığını açıkça kanıtladığını bildirdi. üymen, "Böylelikle hükümet kendi yargısını yabancı ülkelere şikayet eden bir iktidar durumuna düşmüştür. Bu vahim ve utanç verici bir durumdur" dedi.


*-"TüRKİYE MüSTEMLEKE DEğİLDİR"-*

üymen, iktidarın kendi hukuku karşısında suçluluk duygusuna kapıldığını ve teslimiyetçi bir yaklaşımı benimseyerek dış ülkeler aracılığıyla yargıyı etkilemeye teşebbüs ettiğini ileri sürdü. üymen, "Bunu şiddetle kınıyoruz. Unutulmamalıdır ki Türkiye bağımsızlığını yargı üzerindeki kapitülasyonları kaldırarak sağlamıştır" dedi.

Yabancı ülkelerin siyasetçilerinin ve ilgili siyasi kuruluşların Türk yargısına müdahale etmekten uzakta durmalarını, AK Parti'nin sözcüsü gibi hareket etmekten kaçınmalarını ve Türkiye'deki yargı bağımsızlığına karşı herhangi bir müdahaleye teşebbüs etmemelerini isteyen üymen, "Hiç
kimse unutmasın ki Türkiye bir müstemleke değildir" dedi.

üymen, toplantıda "Sabah Grubu ile ATV'nin satışı için kamu bankalarından siyasi baskıyla kaynak aktarılması" konularının da ele alındığını belirterek, bu konunun yakından izlendiğini, hükümetten ve ilgili kamu bankalarından resmi açıklama beklendiğini ifade etti.

MYK toplantısında TCK'nın 301. maddesi ile ilgili olarak hükümetin yaptığı girişimler konusunun da görüşüldüğünü ifade eden üymen, "Bu girişimin dış baskıların sonucu olarak gerçekleştirildiği yolunda partinin daha önce ifade ettiği görüşler teyit edilmiştir. Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi iktidarın yabancıları tatmin etmek için gerçekleştirdiği bu girişime katkı vermeyecektir" dedi.

----------


## bozok

*Golcü Başbakan, Dışişleri Bakanı’nı terse yatırdı!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*16.04.2008* 



Başbakan, Katar’da El Cezire Televizyonu’nda kendisiyle yapılan söyleşide, “AKP’nin kapatılacağına inanmıyorum. Bu yüzden Anayasa değişikliği yapıp, bunu halk oylamasına götürmeyi düşünmüyoruz” demiş...

Onun bu demeci verdiği saatlerde Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan da Londra’da tam tersini söylemiş:

“Anayasa Mahkemesi için AKP hakkındaki kapatma davasında karar vermek kolay olmayacak. Bu nedenle bir anayasa değişikliği ile yasal çerçeveyi daha iyi tanımlayarak, işlerini kolaylaştırabileceğimizi düşünüyoruz...” 

Biri Başbakan, diğeri Dışişleri Bakanı!

İlki Katar’da konuşuyor, ikincisi Londra’da...

Birbirlerinden öyle habersizler ki ofsayta düşüyorlar!

Biz kamuoyu olarak elbette Başbakan’ın dediklerine inanacağız da...

Koca Dışişleri Bakanı, kendi Başbakanı tarafından “anında” yalanlanmış olmaktan utanç duymayacak mı?

----------


## bozok

*Ankara'yı karıştıran tayin komedisi* 


*Fatih üEKİRGE* 
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*17.04.2008*


Ankara, Türkiye’nin en kritik kurumlarından TMSF (Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu) yönetimine yapılan bir yanlış tayin ile olayı çalkalanıyor. Bürokraside “tayin komedisi” diye adlandırılan olay şöyle gelişti. 



TMSF’de yaşanan bir üyeliğe Mehmet Fatih Karaca’nın tayin edilmesi kararlaştırıldı. Tayin kararnamesi ilgili bakanlık tarafından üankaya Köşk’üne gönderildi. Ancak gönderilen evraklara nüfus ve kimlik bilgileri yeterli şekilde konulmadı. 



Bu nedenle üankaya Köşk’ü yanlışlıkla Mehmet Fatih Karaca yerine, RTüK (Radyo ve Televizyon üst Kurulu) eski Başkanı Fatih Karaca’yı tayin etti.



Tayin Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanınca Fatih Karaca resmen TMSF’nin üyesi oldu ve bunun üzerine Fatih Karaca'ya tebrik ve çiçek yağmuru başladı. Bu yanlışlık üzerine Yargıtay’daki yemin töreni gerçekleştirilemiyor.



Yasaya göre, iki yıl görev yapması gereken kurul üyeleri görevden alınamadıkları için Fatih Karaca’nın üyeliği değiştirilemiyor.



şimdi Bakanlık ve Köşk bürokrasisi bu olayın içinden çıkmaya çalışıyor.

----------


## bozok

*Babacan’ın yanlışları*

*Oktay EKşİ*
*[email protected]* 
*17 Nisan 2008* 



BİZ muhteremi "dilsiz" sanıyorduk. Meğer bülbül gibi şakırmış. Bunu Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan’ın The Financial Times Gazetesi’nin 14 Nisan tarihli sayısında yayınlanan mülakatının orijinalini okuyunca anladık. Türkiye’de ağzından tek cümle laf almak için tirbuşon kullanmak gereken Sayın Bakan, karşısında ne dese "öyle" sanacak birini bulunca mangalda kül bırakmamış.

Oysa bizim basına yansıyan habere göre sadece, "Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’nin kapatılması istemiyle açılan dava"ya değinirken, "siyasi bir konunun mahkemeye götürülmesi halinde mahkemenin işinin önemli ölçüde zorlaştırdığından" söz ettiği, sırf bu zorluğu gidermek için "Anayasa’da değişiklik yapmayı düşündüklerini" söylediği, "parti kapatma kriterlerinin Avrupa Konseyi Venedik Komisyonu tarafından belirlenenlerle sınırlı olmasını" istediği ve bir de "türban konusunu, din özgürlüğü ve eğitim hakkı açısından ele aldıklarını" ifade ettiği bildirilmişti.

Bunları söylemiş ama onunla kalmamış.

Dünkü VATAN Gazetesi’nde Mustafa Mutlu böyle bir noktaya dikkat çekiyordu:

Mutlu, Babacan’ın Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin işini kolaylaştırmak amacıyla Anayasa’yı değiştirmeyi düşündüklerini söylediğine değindikten sonra Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Katar’da El Cezire televizyonuna "AKP’nin kapatılacağına inanmıyorum. Bu yüzden Anayasa değişikliği yapıp bunu halkoylamasına götürmeyi düşünmüyoruz" dediğine işaret etmiş. "Birbirlerinden o kadar habersizler ki, off-side’a düşüyorlar" demiş.

Mülakattaki yanıtlarından Babacan’ın, yeni "Anayasa taslağının geniş bir şekilde dağıtıldığını" söylediğini öğreniyoruz.

Aslında o da yanlış. üünkü hÃ¡lÃ¡ elde Ergun üzbudun ve arkadaşlarının hazırladığı taslaktan başka bir metin yok. Bir Dışişleri Bakanı eğer ondan söz ediyorsa, ya olayları iyi izlemiyor yahut muhataplarını kandırıyor demektir ki ne o iyidir ne öteki.

Kaldı ki "mahkemenin işini kolaylaştırmak" amacıyla Anayasa’yı değiştirme iddiası, kargaların güleceği kadar çocuksu bir açıklamadır. Umarız yüksek düzeyli diplomatik temaslar sırasında böyle argümanlar kullanmaz. Yoksa çok ayıp olur.

Zaten Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, "kapatılacağına inanmadığı" gerekçesiyle bu değişikliğe gerek görmediklerini söylemesi, gerçek sebebin "partiyi kapatılmaktan kurtarmak" olduğunu itirafa yetmektedir.

Babacan’ın Financial Times’a verdiği mülakatta, eski Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’den "yaptığımız reform yasalarını veto ediyordu" diyerek şikÃ¡yette bulunduğu dikkati çekiyor. Böylece bir Dışişleri Bakanı’nın bir yabancı ülke kamuoyuna kendi Cumhurbaşkanı’nı şikÃ¡yet etmesi gibi bir garabet yaşanıyor. Babacan’a göre "Neyse ki Cumhurbaşkanı Gül" öyle değilmiş.

Babacan’ın mülakatının tam metnini okuyunca kendisinin "türban meselesini kimseye ödün vermeden çözmenin çok basit ve kolay olduğunu" söylediği anlaşılıyor. Ama ne bu çok kolay ve basit sorunun nasıl çözüleceğini söylüyor ne de niçin içinden çıkılmaz hale geldiğini anlatıyor. Dahası, Danıştay’ın ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin "türban" konusunda verdiği kararlardan kaynaklanan yasağı tümden yok sayıp, "Bu yasağı 28 şubat süreci koydu" diyerek tarihi gerçekleri çarpıtıyor.

*Mülakatı okursanız eminiz, "İyi ki bu zat ağzını Türkiye’de açmıyor" diyeceksiniz.*

----------


## bozok

*Kimmiş bu bildirici arkadaş* 


*Ertuğrul üZKüK*
*Hürriyet Gazetesi* 
*17 Nisan 2008*




HAYRETLER içindeyim.ünümde iki ayrı metin duruyor.Biri dünkü Star Gazetesi’nden. 

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi, AKP’nin kapatma kararına karşı bir bildiri yayınlayacakmış.

üstelik tarihinde ilk defa böyle bir şey yapacakmış.

Elbette yapabilir.

Kimse de bir şey diyemez.

İsteyen katılır, istemeyen katılmaz.

Ama NTV’deki haberde çok önemli bir ayrıntı var.

Konsey Başkanı bildiri yayınlama isteğinin Türk parlamenterlerden geldiğini açık açık söylüyor.

* * *

"üok tepkili, çok önyargılı" görünmeyelim diye kendimizi tuttuk ve manşete o kelimeyi koymadık.

Ama Brüksel’den gelen açıklamayı anlatacak tek kelime vardı.

"Skandal..."

Skandal ki ne skandal.

Düşünebiliyor musunuz, Ankara’dan "birileri" Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’ne gidiyor, "lobi" yapıyor.

Kime karşı?

ülkesinin en yüksek yargı organına karşı.

Yani Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne karşı.

Ne demelerini istiyor?

"AKP’yi kapatırsanız, biz de sizi dışarı atarız" demelerini.

Yani 12 Eylül’de Türkiye’yi dışarı atmayan Avrupa’dan, Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne dava açıldı diye, yani yargı organına başvuru oldu diye bildiri yayınlamasını isteyecek kadar kendini kaybetmiş biri.

Ben ki sakin insanım, beni çıldırtacak bir girişim.

Hakikaten merak ediyorum. "Kimmiş Avrupa’dan Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne karşı böyle bir bildiri yayınlamasını isteyen?"

Gerçekten öğrenmek istiyorum.

Neden mi?

Yüzüne bakıp birkaç kelam etmek için.

Eğer yaptığı şeyden utanmıyorsa, ortaya çıkıp, "Evet arkadaş ben istedim" demeli.

Ortaya çıkıp söylemezse, o zaman anlayacağız ki, kendisi de "yediği haltın" farkında ve utancından saklanıyor.

Daha dava yeni açılmışken koparılan bu fırtına nedir Allah aşkına?

Bu kadar mı korkuyorsunuz ülkenizin adaletinden?

ülkenin başbakanı, Ankara’da Mahkeme’ye karşı bir şey yapmayacağını söylüyor.

Birisi veya birileri Avrupa’ya koşuyor, utanmadan sıkılmadan, "ülkem hakkında bildiri yayınlayın. Parti kapatılırsa, ilişkileri askıya alacağız deyin" diye lobi yapıyor.

Bunu da güya "demokrasi uğruna" yapıyor.

Senin anayasanda, demokrasi sadece senin koltuğundan ibarettir diye bir ifade mi var?

Yoksa, o anayasa demokrasiyi, bir "kurumlar rejimi" bir "check and balance" yani kontrol ve dene sistemi olarak mı anlatıyor?

* * *

Bu işin suyu çıkmaya başladı.

Türkiye, Avrupa Birliği üyesi olacaksa, elbette oradan gelecek görüşleri dinlemeliyiz.

Ama bu görüşler, iktidardaki partinin arzusuyla ağır bir tehdide dönüştüğü zaman, emin olun tam aksi sonuçlara yol açabilir.

Türkiye’de demokrasiyi savunan insanlar, bu hükümetin yaptığı haksızlıklara, keyfi yönetime rağmen AKP’nin kapatılmasını arzu etmiyor.

Ama emin olunuz, dışardan gelen baskılar böyle haysiyet çizgisinin altına inmeye başladığı zaman, AKP’liler en azından bu konuda doğal müttefiklerini de kaybediyorlar.

O yüzden gördüğüm her AKP’liye soruyorum.

Yok mu aranızda bu gerçeği görecek biri?

Aranızdaki bazı işgüzÃ¡rlar, her gün AKP’nin kendi ayaklarına ateş etmeye devam ediyor.

Bazı yandaşlar da bu baskıları "demokrasinin zaferi" diye sunup, onları çukurun dibine itiyor.

----------


## bozok

*Bir başka skandal*


*Melih Aşık*
*Milliyet Gzt.*
*17.04.2008*



Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi AKP’ye yönelik kapatma davasıyla ilgili olarak bir bildiri kaleme alıyor. Başkan Luiz Maria De Puig, böyle bir konuda ilk kez bildiri hazırladıklarını söylüyor:

“Bilmenizi isterim ki, bu talep Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’ndeki Türk heyetinden geldi.”

Türk Parlamenter heyetinde 2 CHP’li ve 2 MHP’li üye böyle bir girişimin kendilerinden gelmediğini açıkladılar dün. Türk Heyeti Başkanı Mevlüt üavuşoğlu da başvurunun kendileri tarafından yapılmadığını bildirdi ama... Eğer Luiz Maria De Puig yalan söylemiyorsa Avrupa’dan yardım isteyenler AKP’liler... 

CHP’li Onur üymen bu konuda NTV’ye sert bir demeç verdiyse de nedense yayımlanmadı...

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney’e Yargıtay Başsavcısı’nı şikayet ettiği de hatırlarda...

AKP dış destek sağlayarak Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni baskı altına alıp kapatma davasını lehine çevirme çabasında. 

*İktidar partisi, kendi ülkesinin yargısına karşı Avrupa sopasını kullanıyor...* 

*Herhalde böylesi az görülmüştür...*

----------


## bozok

*Değer mi?*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*17.04.2008* 



*AKP kendine bir yol haritası çizmeli. şu anda paniklemiş suçlular gibi yalpalıyor çünkü..*

Dava sürecinde hangi stratejiyi izleyecek?

Bedel ödemek pahasına hukuk düzeninden yana mı olacak yoksa kargaşa tahrikçiliğinden mi medet umacak?

Kimse bilmiyor bu soruların cevabını.

Kötüsü, kendisi de bilmiyor. Bir öyle bir böyle davranıyor.

Bakıyorsunuz Başbakan masumiyetine inanmış bir görüntü içinde adaletin kararını sabır ve saygı ile bekleyeceklerini anlatmaya çalışıyor, o arada duruşunu laik rejimle barışık olduklarına dair söylevlerle takviye ederken parti kongrelerinde “Onuncu Yıl” marşını söyletiyor, öbür yandan bakıyorsunuz kendisi ve bağlantıları Amerika’yı ve Avrupa kurumlarını Türk yargısını sıkıştırsınlar diye yardıma çağırıyor.

AB Komisyonu Başkanı Barroso’nun Türkiye’yi bu özel amaç için ziyaret ettiğine dair somut kanıt yok ama öteki işaretler iktidarı zan altında bırakıyor.


Amerika tarafı

Başbakan Erdoğan Ankara’ya geldiğinde ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Cheney’ye iddianameyi şikayet etti mi, etmedi mi?

Ankara’daki Büyükelçilik “Sözü edilen konu Başkan Yardımcısı Cheney tarafından gündeme getirilmemiştir” diye açıklama yaptı.

Bu ifadeler Başbakan’ı köşeye sıkıştırmıştır. Ama Washington’dan yardım istekleri belli ki sürüyor.

Nitekim geçen gün “American Enterprise Institute” adlı düşünce kuruluşunun Orta Doğu uzmanı Michael Rubin ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice’ın kapatma davasına karşı AKP’ye destek vereceğini haber alarak olayı açık etmiş, “Böyle bir çıkış Türk kamuoyunun tepkisi çeker” uyarısı yaparak da oyunu bozmuştur.

Bunun üzerine Rice “sade suya tirit” bir açıklama ile yetinmek zorunda kalmıştır. Oysa AKP yönetimi “Biz bu sorunun laik demokratik prensipler çerçevesinde çözüleceğini umuyoruz” diyen Rice’tan daha taraflı şeyler söylemesini bekliyordu.


Gizli kalmadı..

İşler ters gitmeye görsün; dün Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’ndeki tezgah da kısa devre yaptı!

AKPM’nin kapatma davası ile ilgili bildiri hazırladığı haberi dışarı sızdı. “Nereden çıktı?” diye sorulunca AKPM Başkanı De Puig her şeyi anlattı:

“Bildiri için Türk heyetinden bize talep geldi. Hatta Türk Parlamentosu Başkanı bizi Ankara’ya davet edecek.” 

AKPM’de 8’i AKP’li olmak üzere 12 Türk parlamenter bulunuyor.
CHP’li Birgen Keleş, talepten haberdar olmadıklarını açıkladı. Heyet başkanı AKP milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu da aynı şeyi söylüyor ama kendisine inanacak birilerini bulması kolay değil!


*Takıyye gölgesi*

*Ortada, devleti ve yargısı üstüne dış baskıları davet ve tahrik eden çirkin bir iktidar görüntüsü var.*

*Başbakan kendini ve partisini, ulusal onurumuzu rencide edecek entrikalara batmış görünmekten kurtarmalıdır.*

Dava açılmıştır. Mahkeme üstünde baskı oluşturmak suçtur. İçeride iplerini ellerinde tuttukları yanlı medya desteğinde bu suçu pervasızca zaten işliyorlardı; buna bir de iktidar gücünü devletin itibarına zarar vermek pahasına parti menfaati için kullanmak yanlışını eklemek?..

Sürdürülemez, savunulamaz bir suç bu.

Unutulmasın; bu davranışlar AKP’nin laiklikle kavgalı olmadığını gösterme amaçlı eylem ve söylemlerine de takıyye gölgesi düşürüyor!

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE AYAKTA*

 
De Puig, “Kapatma davasıyla ilgili bildiri yayınlanmasını AKP’li üyeler istedi” deyince ortalık karıştı. CHP ve MHP’den sert açıklamalar geldi.

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı Luis De Puig’le görüşen Türk Grubunun CHP ve MHP’li üyeleri, bildiri talebinin kimden geldiğini sordu. Puig, “AKP’li üyeler istedi” cevabını verdi. Puig’le kendisinin görüştüğünü belirten AKP Antalya Milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu ise, “Bildiri bizim değil onun önerisi” iddiasında bulundu.

MHP’lİ Kumcuoğlu ve Türkeş’le birlikte açıklama yapan CHP’li Birgen Keleş, AKP’li bazı milletvekillerinin, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı’nı Ankara’ya davet ettiklerini de belirterek, “AKPM Başkanı, Meclis’teki siyasi partilerin daveti olmadan gelmeye sıcak bakmadı. Bahsedilen bildiriyi yayınlayacaklarını sanmıyoruz” dedi.

üte yandan, bildiri skandalıyla ilgili sert açıklamalar gelmeye devam ediyor. 

CHP Genel Başkanı Yardımcısı üymen, AKP iktidarının yabancıları kışkırttığını söyledi. DSP Genel Başkanı Sezer, “Yine bir AKP densizliğiyle karşı karşıyayız” tespitini yaptı. HYP Genel Başkan Vekili Okuyan ise, “Türkiye’yi baskı altına almak haysiyetsizliktir” yorumunu yaptı.


Skandala büyük tepki
AKPM’de görevli 8 AKP’li milletvekilinin AKPM Başkanı’ndan kapatma davasıyla ilgili bildiri talebi iddası ortalığı ayağa kaldırdı. Muhalefet, bildiriyi yargıya müdahale olarak nitelendirdi

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’nin, Türkiye’de açılmış bir kapatma davasıyla ilgili ilk kez bildiriyi kaleme alması Türkiye’yi ayağa kaldırdı. CHP ve MHP milletvekilleri, AKPM Başkanı’nın “AKP’nin kapatılmasına ilişkin bildiri yayınlanması” yönünde kendilerinden talepte bulunulduğunu bizzat ilettiğini ifade etti. Parlamenterler Meclisi’ndeki Hıristiyan Demokrat Grubu Başkanı NTV’ye yaptığı özel açıklamada kapatma davası konusunda bildiri yayınlamaları için bazı AKP milletvekillerinden talep geldiğini açıkça dile getirdi. Bu konuda son karar, Strasburg’da düzenlenecek Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanlık Divanı toplantısında verilecek. 

*Vahim bir durum*
Olaya siyasiler büyük tepki gösterdi. CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen, AKP’nin kendi iktidarını koruyabilmek için her şeyi yaptığının söyledi. üymen, AKPM’nin yaptığı açıklamanın Türkiye’de gelinen durumun ne kadar vahimleştiğinin açıkça bir göstergesi olduğunu ifade etti. üymen, AKP iktidarının yabancıları kışkırttığını söyledi. CHP Grup Başkanvekilleri Kemal Anadol, Hakkı Süha Okay ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da, önceki gün, Türk siyasal yaşamının bir utanç tablosunun tarihe geçtiğini belirterek “Türkiye bir müstemleke devlet değildir” dedi. DSP lideri Sezer, bildiri skandalına işte bu sözlerle tepki gösterdi AKP’nin ne zaman başı sıkışsa, AB’yi hatırladığını ifade eden Sezer, “yine bir AKP densizliğiyle karşı karşıyayız” dedi. Halkın Yükselişi Partisi Genel Başkan Vekili Yaşar Okuyan ise, “Türkiye’yi baskı altına almak haysiyetsizliktir” değerlendirmesinde bulundu. üte yandan, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi (AKPM) Türk heyeti başkanı AKP Antalya milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu, iddiaları yalanladı.

*Yayınlanacağını sanmıyoruz*
AKPM üyesi MHP ve CHP milletvekilleri, skandal gelişmeyi Puig’in Türk basınına verdiği beyanatla öğrendiklerini bildirdi. Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi (AKPM) üyesi CHP ve MHP milletvekilleri, AKPM’nin, AKp hakkında Anayasa Mahkemesinde görülen davayla ilgili bildiri yayımlamasının kabul edilemeyeceğini söyledi. CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Birgen Keleş, AKP’li bazı milletvekillerinin AKPM Başkanını Ankara’ya davet ettiklerini belirterek “Puig’e Meclis’teki siyasi partilerin daei olmadan gelmeye sıcak bakmadı. Sözkonusu bildiriyi yayınlayacaklarını tahmin etmiyoruz” dedi. 

AKP’liler hesap verecek
AKPM’de yaşanan bildiri skandalına TBMM Başkanı Köksal Toptan’ın el koyduğu bildirildi. CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Anadol’un, “TBMM Başkanı Sayın Köksal Toptan’ı, bu utanç tablosunu gidermesi için göreve davet ediyoruz” çağrısının ardından Toptan’ın, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclisi Türk Grubunda yer alan AK Parti’li milletvekilleri Mevlüt üavuşoğlu, Ruhi Açıkgöz, Lokman Ayva, Mesude Nursuna Memecan, üzlem Piltanoğlu Türköne, Mehmet Tekelioğlu, Mustafa ünal ve Erol Aslan Cebeci ile yurtdışı temaslarını tamamladıktan sonra görüşeceği öğrenildi. üte yandan, TBMM Başkanı Köksal Toptan’ın, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi (AKPM) Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig’i, Türk parlamenter heyeti aracılığıyla Türkiye’ye davet etmesinin söz konusu olmadığı bildirildi. 

*Köksal Toptan AKP'li 8 üyeye hesap soracak*



Haber: Fatih ERBOZ







*17/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Brüksel'in şefaatine nasıl sığındılar?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/04/2008* 



Birlik Vakfı’nda dört yıl önce yapılan bir toplantıda, Avrupa’nın her dediğinin yasa haline getirilmesine içerleyen bir vatandaşın eleştirileri üzerine AKP’nin üst düzey yöneticilerinden biri, “Bizim yaptığımız iş, Ankara’nın şerrinden Brüksel’in şefaatine sığınmaktır” demişti. 

AKP’li bir milletvekiline bu durum hatırlatılınca, sanki sözü ben söylemişim gibi “Arslan Bulut bizden biri değil” diye garip bir cevap vermişti. 
Ali Kırca’nın Siyaset Meydanı’nda Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, Brüksel’in şefaati meselesine girince, Prof. Dr. Hüseyin Hatemi, böyle bir söz söylenmiş olamayacağını, belirterek “uydurma” deyivermişti! 
Bir bilim adamına böyle tarafgirlik yakışmıyordu. Bilim adamı gerçek neyse onu söylemek durumundadır. üünkü zaten AKP iktidarı kurulduğu günden beri ABD ve AB ipine sarılmıştı! Böyle bir söz söylenmesine lüzum da yoktu! İcraat her şeyi gösteriyordu. 

***

Derken, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı Luis De Puig, “AKP’nin kapatılmasına ilişkin bildiri yayınlanması” yönünde Türk parlamenter heyetinden kendilerinden talepte bulunulduğunu açıkladı. 
Yani zaten bildiğimiz bir gerçeği Luis De Puig de doğruladı. 
AKP, “Ankara’nın şerrinden” kurtulmak için bir defa daha “Brüksel’in şefaati” ne sığınmıştı! 

Bu noktaya gelmeden birkaç AB memuru gazeteci de AKP’ye tavsiyede bulunmuştu: “AB’nin ipine sarılın”... 

***

*AKP’ye oy verenlerin, üzerinde düşünmesi gereken bir nokta daha var:*

ABD ve AB, AKP’yi korumak için neden bu kadar yaygara koparıyor! 

AKP’nin kapatılmasının ABD ve AB çıkarlarına büyük zarar vereceğini söylüyorlar? 

Neden acaba? 

AKP, Türkiye’ye hizmet için mi kurulmuştur; ABD ve AB’ye hizmet için mi? 

Türkiye’ye hizmet içinse, ABD ve AB, kapatma davasından dolayı neden panik yapıyor? 

Türkiye, bütün ekonomik varlıkları, kıyıları, limanları, yeraltı zenginlikleri ile bir “küresel istimlak” alanı haline getirilirken neden kimseden ses çıkmadı? 

Türkiye, küresel sermayenin, aleni paylaşım toplantılarına sahne olurken, toplantıları bizzat Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan yönetirken ne diyorlardı? 

“Silahımız dolu, uygun kuşu bekliyoruz” diyorlardı! 

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice, Genişletilmiş Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’ni “Fas’tan Endonezya’ya kadar 22 İslam ülkesinin haritası değişecek” diye açıklamışken Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Başbakanı, bu projenin eş başkanı olduğunu söylüyordu! O zaman ABD ve AB, Erdoğan’ı övüyordu. 

***

Gidişatı gören Türk aydınları, son birkaç yıl içinde, sol-sağ gibi, laik-antilaik gibi karşıtlıkları ortadan kaldırmak için çağrı üstüne çağrı yaptı, yetersiz imkanlarla da olsa birkaç gazete, televizyon ve dergi üzerinden ve bütün yurdu dolaşarak Türk halkına gerçekleri anlattı ve bir milli bilinç, bir direniş bilinci geliştirdi. 

Buna karşı, dış istihbarat odakları, önce direniş odaklarının içine nüfuz etmek, gençlik liderleriyle görüşmek istedi; başaramayınca benzer söylemleri aşırı tarzda kullanan örgütler kurdurdular. Direniş bilincine sahip dernek ve vakıflara bu yolla nüfuz ettiler. Sonunda “kirletme operasyonu” nun düğmesine bastılar! 

Kendi uydurdukları “Kızılelma koalisyonu” nu, “Türk-İslam Sentezcileri” ni, ulusalcıları, milliyetçileri veya daha özelde ülkücüleri, Batı güdümlü İslamcı örgütlerle ve içlerine yerleştirilen meczuplarla karman çorman ederek topyekÃ»n terörle bağlantılı göstermek istediler. 

Suçlayanların bugüne kadar savunduğu çizgiye bakıyorsunuz, "Ankara’nın şerrinden Brüksel’in, Vatikan’ın, Washington’un şefaatine sığınanlar” olduklarını görüyorsunuz.

*Türk Milleti, psikolojik operasyonlarla milli direnci kırılarak köleleştirilmek istenirken, tek çıkar yol, cumhuriyetin kuruluş felsefesinde birleşmektir.*

----------


## bozok

*"Bu ampulün devri geçti"* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/04/2008* 



Tam bu yazıma başlık düşünürken, YENI şAFAK dünkü manşetinde, hem de AKP’nin Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Hilmi Güler’in sözleriyle başlığı verdi: “Bu ampulün devri geçti”... Sayın Bakan eski ve fakat bugün AKP ambleminde de yer alan “Akkor lambalardan” söz etmiş, ama yazıma denk düştü; aslında da “o AKP” değişse, TC ve millet kurtulur!

Bütün Türkiye parça parça ve ayağa kalkmış; Türkiye’de hiçbir iktidar, toplumun bütün kesimlerini, sivil toplum örgütlerini, sendikaları, çiftçileri, esnafı ve kadınları, bu kadar sokaklara dökmemiş, bu kadar ağır tepkilere maruz kalmamıştı! Ve bu kadar da içinden, dışından parçalanmamıştı! Bölücü tehditlere karşı da bu kadar aciz duruma düşmemişti! Bu, Sayın Erdoğan’ın ve yönetiminin büyük becerisi(!) Başbakan, bilmem gönül, vicdan rahatlığıyla, uyuyabiliyor mu? Fakat en acısı, Osmanlı’nın son dönemi - Damat Ferit dönemi- dışında, Türkiye Devleti hiçbir zaman yabancılara bu kadar muhtaç olmamış ve onlardan medet ummamıştı! 

Bardağı taşıracak, “ampulü” söndüremese de “ışığını” zayıflatacak son olay: Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’nden , (AKPM) AK Parti’ye yönelik kapatma davasıyla ilgili olarak bildiri yayınlamasını “istemişiz...” Gerçi! AKPM Başkanı Louis Maria de Puig, bildirinin, “Türk parlamenter heyetinin talebi üzerine” hazırlanmakta olduğunu, söylüyor, ama heyetteki CHP’li ve MHP’li milletvekilleri, böyle bir destek bildirisi istemediklerini söylüyorlarsa ve bu konuda sadece açıklama istemişlerse bu da en azından yanlış anlaşılmaya müsait! Ama AKP’liler ve CHP’liler ısrarla bu talebin De Puig’le görüştüğü bilinen tek Türk parlamenter olan AKPM Türk Heyeti Başkanı ve AKP Antalya milletvekili Mevlut üavuşoğlu tarafından yapıldığını söylüyorlar. Türk Heyetinin Başkanı üavuşoğlu inkar ediyor. ünceki gece. SKYTüRK’DE Saynur Tezel ’in ısrarlı soruları karşısında lafları dolandırdı, kıvırdı durdu! 

De Puig “Bir girişim başlattık ve 2-3 gün içinde de tüm Parlamenterler Meclisi’ni temsil edeceğini düşündüğüm bir bildiri yayımlayacağız.” diyor! 

Netice itibarıyla “Türk Yargısı Avrupalılara şikayet edilmiş gibi” oluyor! Neresinden bakarsanız, “ayıp”, milli onurumuza hiç yakışmadı! 

Bildiri açıklanır ve AKP bunu kendi lehinde kullanırsa hiç şaşmayın! üünkü kendi milletini ve yargısını yabancılara şikayet AKP İktidarı için yeni bir şey değil; Güneydoğu’ya Barış Gücü de isterlerse veya Osmanlının son döneminde yapıldığı gibi AB den “uzlaştırma”,Heyet-i Nasıha “ (Nasihat Heyeti) isterse de şaşmayın!


*Yabancıdan medet yeni değil*

Ama bu talep ve ” medet “ yeni bir şey değil: Erdoğan bu dava konusunda Cheney’e dert yanmıştı. Dava açılır açılmaz Babacan, alelacele Brüksel’e gidip, Olli Rehn, Barroso ve Lagendjik’e Başsavcıyı şikayet etmiş, destek istemişti. Ve bu destek de hemen, dolambaçlı yollardan gelmişti. Son olarak ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condolleezza Rice. ” Bu sizin iç işinizdir “ derken AKP’yi kapatmanın yanlış olacağını ima etti ve de 301. Madde, Patrikhane konusunda açıkça taleplerde bulundu! 

Meğer ne kadar çok dostumuz varmış! Bu kadar çok dost olunca ” düşmanlara “ ne hacet! şimdi bütün Batı hükümetleri ve medyası, birden, “Kapatma Davasına” odaklandı. Avrupa’da, Amerika’da, herkes açık kapalı, ”kapatmanın “ yanlış olacağını söylüyor, yazıyorlar! Acaba bu konu, 301. madde konusu onları neden bu kadar ilgilendiriyor ve ayağa kaldırıyor?.. Demokrasi aşkına mı? Mavi gözlerimiz için mi?

Bu kadar “farklı alakanın” “eniştem beni neden öptü?” sorusu gibi, en azından şüpheyle fakat asıl korkuyla karşılanması gerekir! Cengiz üandar gibi, iktidar, çanaka ve yalakaları bu konuda Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne güvenmediklerini ve fakat AB’ye güvendiklerini söylüyorlar , “Avrupa ne diyecek”,ekonomi nasıl sarsılacak yabancı yatırımlar duracak telaşı içindeler! 

Aslında, vatanseverliklerinden şüphe etmediğim bazı kişiler de aynı endişelere kapılmışlar. AB’nin, Türkiye’yi sonunda asla tam üye kabul etmeyeceğini pekiyi bildikleri halde, hala “bu dualara amin” demekteler! şaşıyorum. Meğer şu AB ne kadar füsunkarmış, nasıl bırakılamayacak bir ” bağımlılıkmış”!

----------


## bozok

*“üıktık Açık Alınla” AKP’ye hayırlı olsun* 



*Bir şey bir şeye çok benzerse insan ister istemez bu benzerliklerin çetelesini tutuyor*



Onuncu yıl marşı AKP’ye hayırlı olsun. Gençlik Kolları kongresinde AKP’li gençler bu marşı söylediler. Durum çok etkileyici idi. üünkü marşın içinde “Türküz”, “Cumhuriyetin göğsümüz tunç siperi” gibi sözler geçiyordu ve o sırada Başbakan içeri giriyor, merdivenden iniyordu.

Başbakan ve Bayan Erdoğan dahil, hepsinin boyunlarında kırmızı beyaz atkıları vardı. Bu atkıların üstünde galiba Türklük sembolleri de vardı. Hadi hayırlısı!

***

Ben tahmin etmiştim ama. ünce her türlü kongre ve toplantıdaki ay yıldızlı bayrakların sayısı arttı. Hatta bazen ampulün yerini aldı bu bayraklar. şimdi çıktık açık alınla. Ulusalcıların taktığı atkılar... Sıra herhalde milli egemenlik mitinglerine geldi.

Bakmayın siz “ulusal egemenlik mitingi sönük geçti” diyenlere. Bu mitinglerden AKP’liler çok etkileniyor. İnsanların neşesinden, kararlılığından, üç dört saat ayakta durarak aynı performansı muhafaza edebilmelerinden. Bu tasavvufun, köklerimizde oluşturduğu dayanıklılık, tahammül, sabırı çağrıştırıyor bende. AKP’li gençlerin de bu performansı gösterebileceklerinden eminim. Ondan sonra, toplu halde, Anıt Kabir ziyaretine sıra gelir herhalde!

***

İnsan, gençleri o kadar neşeli görünce seviniyor. AKP’li gençler de çok sevimli hareketlerle rock dansı yapıyorlardı trübünlerde. Hatta o kadar kendilerini kaptırıyorlardı ki dansa, biri bir ara düştü, sonra yeniden kalkıp dansa devam etti. İşte burda biraz fark var. Milli Egemenlik veya cumhuriyet mitinglerinde rock dansı yapılmıyor her nedense. Gençler aşka geldiler mi, mitingin sonuna doğru halay çekiyor, Ankara Zeybeği, Bengi filan oynuyorlar.

AKP’li gençler çok büyük bir coşkuyla partilerini öven marşlar, şarkılar söylüyorlar.Sözlerini pek anlamadım ama hareketlerinden öyle anlaşılıyordu. Milli Egemenlikçilerin, partisi olmadığından, onlar genellikle kahramanlık türküleri falan söylüyorlar. üanakkale İçinde’yi, Ankara’nın Taşına Bak’ı, Annem beni yetiştirdi’yi, Sarı Saçlım Mavi Gözlüm’ü, Kiziroğlu’yu, AKP’li gençler, repertuarlarına böyle şarkılar alırlarsa etkilerinin daha da artacağını sanıyorum. Hele o marş bandının sonlarına doğru biri var ki çok etkileyicidir. Tavsiye ederim.Biz eskiden bunu çok söyledik.

“Dünyalara bedeldir mah cemalin
Allahıma emanettir Kemalim” 

***

Haaa, en büyük fark da şu. Niye farkları ve benzerlikleri yazıyorsun diyenlere önce şu cevabı vereyim; Bir şey bir şeye çok benzerse insan ister istemez bu benzerliklerin ve benzemezliklerin çetelesini tutuyor.

“Milli egemenlik” çiler kürsülerden dış güçlerin çevirdiği oyunları, Türkiye’ye kurdukları tuzakları, Türk tarımının, sanayinin, topraklarının içine düşürüldüğü açmazları anlatan kürsü konuşmaları yapıyorlar. AKP’liler de böyle konuşmalar yaparlarsa etkilerinin daha da artacağından eminim. Kapatma davasına bile faydası olur. Erbakan Hoca son seçimlerde “Türkiye’nin var olmakla yok olmak arasında çok tehlikeli bir çizgide bulunduğunu söylemişti. Bundan da bahsedebilirler mesela. Türk bağımsızlığı ve milli egemenliği üzerinde durabilirler.” 

“Ne ABD ne AB tam bağımsız Türkiye” sloganları da atabilirler. Bu laf Atatürk’ündür. O bunu İstiklal-i taamme olarak dile getirmişti. Atatürk Onuncu Yıl Marşı’nda da “Başta bütün dünyanın saydığı başkumandan” olarak yer almıştır. Madem Onuncu Yıl Marşı’nı o kadar seviyorsunuz...



* Afet Ilgaz / 18.04.2008 / Milli Gazete

----------


## bozok

*Dün lanetlenip bugün ilahi gibi sunulan 10.Yıl Marşı, hırsızlıklara Atatürk örtüsü idi ise AKP’nin yaptığı ne?*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/04/2008* 



Bugün AKP’ye adeta iman eden bazı kalemşörlerin yakın geçmişte 10. Yıl Marşı ile ilgili olarak yazdıklarını sütunuma alıp bazı sorular yönelteceğim:

şöyle yazdılar biat eden yazarlar kesimi:

NAZLI ILICAK: “10. Yıl Marşı hırsızlıklara (Vurgun ve yolsuzluklara) Atatürk kılıfı (örtüsü) çekmekten başka bir şey değildir.” 

FEHMİ KORU: “10. Yıl Marşı bir siyasal simgedir. 28 şubat dönemine ait hiçbir özellik 10. Yıl Marşı eşlik etmezse vurgulanamaz.” 

ABDURRAHMAN DİLİPAK: “10. Yıl Marşı İstiklal Marşı’nın rövanşı bence. İstiklal Marşı’ndaki o İslam vurgusu metnin tamamına bakıldığında ” O ezanlar ki şehadetleri dinin temeli “ yeni Cumhuriyetin eski yapısından uzaklaştığını gösteren bir marştı. Belki o nedenle bugün İstiklal Marşı’nı söyleyenlere bunu çok açık belirtmeseler de10. Yıl Marşı onlar için özel bir anlam ifade ediyor.” 

AHMET KEKEü: “10. Yıl Marşı post-modern darbenin resmi cıngılıdır. Ne zaman 10. Yıl Marşı’nı duysam gözümün önüne ağlayan (general) Doğu Aktulga portresi geliyor. Sonra okul önünde coplanan türbanlı öğrenciler, Sincan’da yürüyen tanklar ve andıçlara kurban edilen gazeteciler.” 

AHMET TAşGETİREN: “10. Yıl Marşı 28 şubat sürecinin simge üslubudur. İslami kesimde 10. Yıl Marşı’nı İstiklal Marşı’nın yerine koymak gibi bir endişe ya da eleştiri var.” 

Veeeeeeeee.....

RECEP TAYYİP ERDOğAN:
“Hep konuştular, demir ağlarla ördük dediler... Ne ördünüz bugüne kadar. Laftan başka.” 


Tırnak içindi aktardığımız bu yazı ya da beyanlardan sonra medyaya yansıyan iki haberi de hatırlatalım:

- AKP 10. Yıl Marşı’nı İnkılap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük ders kitaplarından çıkardı.

- Vakit Gazetesinde manşet: 10. Yıl Marşı işkence...


Fotoğrafı bu şekilde ortaya koyduktan sonra soralım:

1) Nazlı Hanım, 10. Yıl Marşı dün hırsızlıkları örtüyordu. Peki, bugün neyi örtüyor? Yoksa sözkonusu AKP olunca örtünme olayı kudsiyete mi bürünüyor?

2) Fehmi Koru, 10. Yıl Marşı siyasal bir simge ise AKP’nin bunu kullanmasını yorumlar mısın? İçine sindi mi? Sinmedi ise bir satır olsun neden yazmazsın? Yoksa TMSF yani devlet medyası dahil 4 ayrı yerden aldığın onlarca milyar maaşına zeval gelir diye mi susuyorsun?

3) üizgisinin tutarlı adamı Dilipak beyefendi, sana soruyorum, nedir bu hal? Suskunluk yakışıyor mu sana?

4) Ahmet Taşgetiren, bir daha gazaba uğramak, yani kovulmamak için susuyorsun değil mi? Gördün mü kimmiş ceberrut ve diktatör!.. İslamın o engin ve muhteşem hoşgörüsü nerde bu Baascılar nerde!

5) Sayın Kekeç, 10. Yıl Marşı dün darbe cıngılıydı, peki ya bugün ne?
Darbe cıngılı AKP’de okunursa ilahi mi oluyor? Değilse yazsana arkadaş... Sana Bülent Arınç’ın söylemi ile sesleneceğim. ülüm var Ahmet Bey ölüm... Balık sormaz da yüce halık sorar bunu unutma...

6) Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın demir ağlar sataşmasına önce Deniz Baykal’ın o gün verdiği şu karşılığı aktaralım: “Atatürk ve Cumhuriyet dönemine niye saldırıyorsun? Bundan zevk mi alıyorsun? Türkiye’nin temelleri ve tarihi ile niye oynuyorsun.” 

Ve ardından Erdoğan’a soralım: AKP kongresinde size rağmen 10. Yıl Marşı çalınmaz. O izni vermekle dününüzü inkar mı ediyorsunuz, yoksa hafıza-i beşere sığınıp kapatma davası öncesinde güya imaj mı yapmak istiyorsunuz? Yoksa yoksa acaba yine ben değiştim, pardon geliştim mi diyeceksin!..



+++++



İşTE SİZE VESİKA

Muhalefet bunu seçim afişi yapmalı!

Yer: Adana...Tüp dağıtıcısı delikanlının elinde tüp patlıyor ve yangın çıkıyor.Yangında 18 yaşındaki Ahmet Göktüğ ile yanındaki yeğeni 8 yaşındaki İbrahim Yıldırım alev-alev oluyor. İki kurban hemen yakındaki bir hastaneye kaldırılıyor. İlk müdahale yapılıyor ama hastanede yeterli donanım yok. Derken donanımı olan bir başka hastaneye sevk işlemi başlıyor... Ancak işlem bir türlü bitmiyor... Onlarca dakika ve saatler derken yangında alev-alev olan biri 8 yaşındaki iki kurban acı içinde feryadı-ı figan ediyor... Feryadı duyan yok.! Niçin mi? Hastanede sevk işlemi bitmiyor da bitmiyor... Peki, neden mi bitmiyor? Hastane kendi yaptığı müdahale için 230 YTL’sini istiyor, kurbanlarda o para olmayınca bir türlü sevk yapılmıyor... Tablo budur ve bu görüntüler TV’lerden de yayınlanmıştır...

Sorarım size bu mudur AKP’nin sağlıkta yaptığı devrim!.. 

İnsanlar acıyla feryat ederek can verirken hastane hastayı, paramı almadım diye sevketmeyip rehin tutuyor.... Muhalefete çağrımızdır, alın bu foğrafı ya da görüntüleri günü geldiğinde yani seçim zamanında AKP’nin yüzüne çarpın!

----------


## bozok

*Yeniden AB’ye sarıldılar* 


*Tufan TüRENü*
*[email protected]* 
*18 Nisan 2008*




HER şeyde bir hayır vardır, derler. 

Kapatma davasının açılması, AKP’nin dört yıldır unuttuğu ve yüzüne bile bakmadığı Avrupa Birliği’ne yeniden sarılmasına neden oldu.

Hani, anımsarsınız 2004’te tam üyelik görüşmelerinin başlaması için tarih almıştık...

Başbakan ile Dışişleri Bakanı, gündüz gözü Ankara’daki Kızılay Meydanı’nda büyük bir kutlama yapmışlar, havai fişekler patlatarak zaferlerini kutlamışlardı.

Meydanda toplanan binlerce taraftarına Türkiye’yi Avrupa Birliği’ne sokan başbakan diye tezahürat yaptırdılar.

Ondan sonra da bir daha Avrupa Birliği’ni ağızlarına almadılar. 

Adamlar, "Yahu ne oldu, niye durdunuz? Daha yapacak çok işiniz var" diye boşuna nefes tükettiler.

Aldıran olmadı.

Ne zaman ki Yargıtay Başsavcısı kapatma davası açtı, bakın ondan sonra neler oldu?

* * *

Bizimkiler telaşa kapılıp Avrupa Birliği’ne koştular.

"Aman bizi kapatacaklar. Bize arka çıkın. Mahkemeye baskı yapın. Kapama kararı çıkarsa Türkiye ile görüşmelerin durdurulacağını ilan edin."

Sonra da alelacele 301’i kaldırma hazırlıklarına giriştiler.

Reform paketlerini, kaldırdıkları tozlu raflardan indirip gündeme aldılar.

Barroso’yu, Rehn’i getirdiler.

Onlar buradan, öteki AB yetkilileri Brüksel’den koro halinde başladılar Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne baskı yapmaya, gözdağı vermeye. 

Bununla da kalmadı. 

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’nin AKP’li üyeleri, Meclis Başkanı’na gittiler. 

"Aman bizi kapatacaklar. Bunu önlemek için bir bildiri yayınlayın da kapatma davasına karşı çıkın" dediler.

Böyle bir girişim, sanırım Konsey Parlamenterler Meclisi tarihinde ilk kez oluyordu. 

AKP’li milletvekilleri, ülkelerinin en yüksek yargı organını Avrupa Birliği’ne şikÃ¡yet ediyordu. 

Bu bir skandaldı.

Bu konuda en gerçekçi değerlendirmeyi, MHP Ankara Milletvekili Deniz Bölükbaşı yapıyordu:

"AKP, Türk yargısını baskı altına almak için kapı kapı dolaşmaya başlamıştır. Bunun başka bir anlamı yok. Destek ve merhamet dilenciliği yapıyorlar."

* * *

Anlaşılıyor ki AKP gerçekten kapatılmaktan korkuyor.

Son yapılan Gençlik Kolları Kongresi, daha önceki kongre ve toplantılara hiç benzemiyordu. 

Salonlardaki harem selamlık oturma şekli, bu kez tamamen ortadan kalkmıştı.

Modern giyimli genç kızlar ve delikanlılar, coşkulu müzik eşliğinde dans ediyorlardı. Türbanlıların sayısı epeyce azdı.

Tayyip Bey salona girmeden önce sık sık "Onuncu Yıl Marşı" ile "Atatürk’ün izindeyiz" şarkısı çalındı.

Gençler, ellerindeki Türk bayraklarını sallayarak hep bir ağızdan marşı ve şarkıyı söylediler.

Kongre, tam anlamıyla çağdaş bir Türkiye partisi görüntüsü veriyordu. 

Mehter takımı yoktu... 

İki ileri bir geri mehter marşı yoktu. 

Erdoğan salona girince uzun uzun gençleri selamladı.

Sonra da yaptığı konuşmada Atatürk’ü ağzından düşürmedi.

Haydi hayırlısı... 

"Her şeyde bir hayır vardır derler" dedim ya.

----------


## bozok

*Samimiyetlerine inanan var mı?*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*[email protected]* 
*18 Nisan 2008*




AVRUPA Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı’na, AKP’yi kapatma davasını eleştiren bir demeç siparişi verilmesi tepkiyle karşılandı.

Bizim gazete de dahil olmak üzere bazı gazeteler bu haberi biraz da şaşırmış bir ifade ile verdiler.

Ben de herkesin şaşırmış olmasına şaşırdığımı söylemeliyim.

Abdullah Gül, Dışişleri Bakanı iken AB İlerleme Raporu’nda türban yasağı eleştirilmedi diye tepki göstermişti. Dileyenler 2003 yılının Kasım ayının 12’sinde yayımlanan gazetelere bir göz atabilirler.

Benzeri bir tutumdu. AKP hükümeti, türban konusunda adım atmak için AB’nin bu konudaki yasağı eleştirmesini bekliyor ve istiyordu.

Belli ki bu konuda AB çevrelerinde kulis de yürütülmüştü ama AB bu fikre yüz vermeyince Dışişleri Bakanı tepki göstermişti.

Bu, AKP’de genel bir davranış biçimi.

İşine geldiği zaman AB’den ve Avrupa’dan daha iyi bir şey yok.

İşine gelmediği zaman ise "ulemaya danıştın mı", "kimse bizim işimize karışamaz" vs.

Böyle zikzaklar çizen bir partinin, demokratikleşme ve AB üyeliği konusunda samimi olduğuna inanan var mı?

----------


## bozok

*Strasbourg’da sıra Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde*


*Yalçın DOğAN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.* 
*18 Nisan 2008* 



ANAYASA Mahkemesi Başkanı ile bazı üyeleri önümüzdeki günlerde Strasbourg’a gidiyor. Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi (AİHM) ile görüşmek üzere.

Günümüzün gözde mekanı Strasbourg. Orada Avrupa Konseyi var, orada AİHM var. Strasbourg, Türkiye’nin ya da Türkiye’de herhangi bir kurumun başı sıkıştığında, "yandım Allah" diye koşa koşa gittiği yer.

Sonuncu koşu bir skandal. Skandal Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı De Puig’in açıklamasıyla ortaya çıkıyor. De Puig, "AKP’ye açılan kapatma davasına karşı çıkan bildiri için, talepte bulunuldu" diyor.

Talepte bulunan kim? Strasbourg’da bulunan CHP ve MHP milletvekilleri "biz başkanla görüşmedik" diyor. Başkanla iki kez baş başa görüştüğünü söyleyen AKP milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu ise, "ben böyle bir talepte bulunmadım" diye ısrar ediyor. Demek, talep gökten zembille iniyor. Sırası geldiğinde, Avrupa’dan şikayet, sırası geldiğinde, "abi bana yardım et". Bu birinci perde.

İkinci perde, Anayasa Mahkemesi başkan ve üyelerinin AİHM ziyareti. Tam kapatma davası sırasında, kapatmaya karşı olduğu bilinen AİHM ile görüşmek doğru bir zamanlama mı? Bizimkilerin kapatmayla ilgili AİHM’den fikir soracaklarını sanmıyorum. Yine de, sorularla dolu bir ziyaret.

Avrupa Konseyi ve AİHM ile Türkiye ilişkilerinde, 12 Eylül’den başlayarak, tanık olduğum öyküler trajikomik.

*"Bastır Avrupa Konseyi, bastır AİHM" naralarıyla dolu, inleyen nağmeler.*

----------


## bozok

*Yanlış kişiyi atadılar! * 




*İ**stifa etmezse 2 yıl boyunca TMSF üyesi olarak görev yapacak!* 

Kanal 1 anchorman'i Fatih Altaylı yine çok konuşulacak bir iddia ortaya attı. Başbakan'ın TMSF üyeliğine atamak istediği "arkadaşının oğlu" isim benzerliği nedeniyle göreve getirilemedi. Kararnamenin yanlış yazılması sonucu eğer istifa etmezse 2 yıl boyunca eski RTüK Başkanı Fatih Karaca TMSF üyesi olarak görev yapacak. 


*İşte Fatih Altaylı'nın yazdığı o ilginç atamanın hikayesi...*


Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin nasıl bir ciddiyetle yönetildiğini öğrenmek çok acı. 

TMSF Kurulundaki boş üyeliklerden biri için bir atama yapılacak. 

Atanması istenen isim Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bir arkadaşının oğlu, Mehmet Fatih Karaca. 

TMSF‘ye bu ismin atanması için ilgili Devlet Bakanı Nazım Ekren’e talimat veriliyor.

Ekren’in bakanlığı da Mehmet Fatih Karaca’nın TMSF üyeliğine atanması için kararnameyi hazırlamaya başlıyor. 

Ancak Mehmet Fatih Karaca’yı tanıyan bilen yok. 

Ankara bürokrasisi Fatih Karaca’yı tanıyor. Gerçi onun adında Mehmet yok ama olsun. Eski RTüK Başkanı bildik bir isim. 

Bakanlık kararnameye eski RTüK Başkanı Fatih Karaca’nın adını ve kimlik bilgilerini yazıp Başbakanlığa yolluyor. 

Başbakanlık hatanın farkına varmıyor. 

Başbakan Erdoğan önüne koyulan Karaca’nın atanma kararını imzalıyor ve üankaya Köşkü’ne yolluyor. 

Sezer dönemi olsa Sezer Karaca hakkında bir araştırma yaptırır belki hatayı farkederdi. 

Ama Abdullah Gül, AKP Hükümeti’nden gelen kararname ve yasalarda “üankaya noteri” ilkeleriyle çalıştığı için o da Fatih Karaca’nın atamasını onaylayıp yolluyor. 

Böylece Başbakan’ın yakını Mehmet Fatih Karaca yerine eski RTüK Başkanı ve Melih Gökçek’in dostu Fatih Karaca TMSF’ye atanmış oluyor. 

üstelik bu hatanın düzeltilmesi de imkansız. 

üünkü TMSF üyeleri, kurulun bağımsız yapısı gereği görevden alınamıyor. 

Bir kez atandı mı, 2 yıl süreyle görev yapıyorlar. 

Yani şu anda hükümetin eli kolu bağlanmış vaziyette. 

Fatih Karaca istifa etmezse 2 yıl TMSF üyesi. 

Sevgili Fatih Karaca’ya yeni görevinde başarılar diliyorum. 


*NOT:* İyi ki, Başbakan’ın Abdullah ücalan’la isim benzerliği olan bir tanıdığı yokmuş.

----------


## bozok

*Bu rezaleti temizleyin...*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*18.04.2008* 



*Hangi bağımsız ülkenin iktidarı, milli mahkemesinin kararından korktuğu için yabancıları yardıma çağırmış?..*

*Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclisi’nde (AKPM) yaşanan “ısmarlama bildiri” olayı benzersiz bir rezalettir.*


Devlet itibarımız ve milli onurumuz için çok inciticidir.
Tevfik Fikret’in dili ile silkelemek gerekiyor AKP’yi:

Vaktiyle baban kimseye minnet mi ederdi;
Yok kalmadı haşa sana zillet pederinden.
Dünyada şereftir yaşatan milleti, ferdi,
Silkin şu mezellet tozu uçsun üzerinden.

ülkenin mahkemesini baskı yapmaları için yabancılara hedef göstermek, hiç bir ikbale değmeyecek hakirliktir. Haber o nedenle kamuoyunda tepki yaratmıştır.

Oradaki Türk heyetinin AKP’li başkanı Mevlüt üavuşoğlu dün telefonla arayıp hazırlığı süren bildiri için partisi adına hiç bir talepte bulunmadıklarını anlattı uzun uzun.

Fakat güvendiğim kaynakların bana aktardıkları daha farklı:

AKP’li üyeler, hükümetlerinin destek beklentisi içinde olduğunu AKPM Başkanı De Puig’e açıkça belli etmişlerdir.

Bunda şaşılacak bir şey yok.

üünkü Başbakan Erdoğan da ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Cheney’ye Ankara’da aynı konuyu şikayetçi bir tavırla ve destek talebi yansıtan ifadelerle açmaktan çekinmemiştir.

Tabii ki yanlış ve tehlikeli bir politika bu. Türban ve laiklik kavgası sadece toplumu değil kurumları da böldü. 

İktidar hem “70 milyon biriz” diyor hem yabancılardan medet umuyor.
Hem “şeriatın kestiği parmak acımaz” sözünü dilinden düşürmüyor hem tüm zamanını ve enerjisini mahkemeden kaçmak için tüketiyor.

Milletvekilleri mahkemelerden kaçmak için dokunulmazlığı kaldırmıyorlar, partilerinin yargılanmasını önlemek için de Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne dış baskıların davetiyesini çıkarıyorlar.

Mahkemeye güvenmemek değildir bu.. Kendi masumiyetine inanmamaktır!


*****


Kuzu millet

Yabancılardan Türk yargısına baskı yapmalarını beklemek hastalıktır.

Böyle bir tablo hemen ilk bakışta iktidarın öteki devlet kurumları ile çatışma halinde olduğunu açığa vurur. Bizdeki durum da tam o!

İktidarın kullandığı yöntemleri duyanların bazıları “Yok canım o kadarını da yapmazlar...” diye itiraz edebilir.

Etmesinler; bugünkü noktaya paraşütle inmedik, aynı tuhaf taşları döşeye döşeye geldik.

Mesela türban yüzünden devletini AİHM’ne dava eden ilk parlamenter ailesi Türkiye’den çıkmıştır. Ayıplanmış mıdır Gül bu yüzden?

Hayır, Dışişleri Bakanı yapılmıştır. Oraya gelince türban davalarında Türkiye’yi iyi savunan hukukçuyu değiştirmiştir. Yani onun döneminde Türkiye yelkenleri suya indirmiştir.

Hesap mı sorulmuştur bu yüzden?

Hayır Cumhurbaşkanı yapılmıştır!

*Başbakan sürekli “Durmak yok, yola devam” diyor.* 

*Nereye; onu söylemiyor.*
*Zaten soran da yok!*

----------


## bozok

*KİM doğruyu söylüyor*

 
*AKPM’nin yayınladığı “manda” bildirisinin* 
*faili ortaya çıkarılsın*


SkandalI ortaya çıkaran NTV Brüksel muhabiri Kayhan Karaca, “De Puig, bildiriyi AKP’li üyelerin istediğini açıkça söyledi” dedi.

Gammazcılıkla itham edilen AKP’li Mevlüt üavuşoğlu ise, De Puig’le görüştüğünü ancak bildiri talep etmediğini ileri sürüdü.


O vekil üavuşoğlu
De Puig’in sözünü ettiği Rusya’daki toplantıya katılan tek Türk vekilin AKP’li Mevlüt üavuşoğlu olduğu tutanaklarla ortaya çıktı.

AKPM Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig’in, Türkiye hakkında bildiri hazırlama konusunda, “St. Petersburg’da yapılan toplantıda Türk üyelerden talep geldiği” bilgisinin basına yansımasının ardından gözlerin çevrildiği toplantıya, Türk delegasyonundan sadece AKP’li Delegasyon Başkanı Mevlüt üavuşoğlu katılmış. 


*Tek üye ile temsil edilmiş*
Rusya’nın St. Petersburg kentinde yapılan toplantının tarihi 2-4 Nisan 2008. Toplantının gündemi Göçmenler, Mülteciler ve Nüfus Komisyonu Alt Komite toplantısı. Toplantıya AKPM Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig de katılmış. Meclis kaynaklarından edindiğimiz bilgilere göre Alt komite toplantısı olduğu için, Türkiye’den heyet düzeyinde katılım olmamış. Bu tür toplantılarda bir ya da iki üye Türkiye’yi temsil edilmiş. St. Petersburg kentinde yapılan toplantıya da Türkiye’den bir kişi katılmış. Bu kişi AKPM Türkiye Delegasyonu Başkanı AKP Milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu. Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclisi (AKPM)’nin Türk delegasyonunda yer alan CHP’li ve MHP’li milletvekillerinin, yaptıkları basın toplantısında, AKPM Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig’in, bildiri yayınlaması talebiyle ilgili verdiği şu bilgiyi aktarmıştı: 

*Rusya’da yapılmıştı*
“Bildiri talebi geçtiğimiz günlerde Rusya’nın St. Petersburg kentinde düzenlenen toplantıda Türk üyeler tarafından iletildi.”Bu açıklama üzerine gözler, yapılan toplantıya ve bu toplantıya katılan Türk üyeye çevrilmişti. üavuşoğlu, söz konusu toplantıyla ilgili sorulara cevap vermemişti. 


Türkiye’yi şikayet etmemiş
Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi AKPM) Türk heyeti başkanı AKP Antalya Milletvekili Mevlüt üavuşoğlu, AK Parti kapatma davasına ilişkin AKPM’den bir çalışma başlatılması yolunda talepte bulunulduğu yolundaki iddiaların doğru olmadığını söyledi. üavuşoğlu, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, “şahsım ve hiçbir AKP üyesi, AKPM’den bir çalışma yapması talebinde bulunmamıştır. Kapatma davası açılınca, Avrupalı meslektaşlarımız bilgi almak istedi. Biz de partimiz hakkında yapılan haksızlığı anlattık, gelişmelerle ilgili bilgi vermek ayrı, AKPM’den bu konuda bir tavır sergilemesini istemek ayrı bir konu. Biz hiçbir zaman şikayetçi durumuna düşmedik” dedi. 


Gammazlayan ortaya çıksın
Kapatma davasıyla ilgili AKPM’nin yayınladığı bildiri ortalığı karıştırdı. NTV’ye konuşan De Puig, bildiriyi AKP’li üyelerin istediğini açıkladı.

AKPM’nin yayınladığı bildiri ortalığı ayağa kaldırırken, vatandaşlar failin bulunmasını istedi. AKPM Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig, bildiriyi AKP’li üyelerin istediğini, Türkiye’yi gammazlamakla suçlanan AKP’li Mevlüt üavuşoğlu ise, sadece görüştüğünü ancak bildiri talep etmediğini öne sürdü. İlk kez bir kapatma davasıyla ilgili bildiri kalem alan AKPM’nin Başkanı Luiz Maria De Puig, NTV’den Kayhan Karaca’ya yaptığı açıklamada, “Bu seferki fark, bu bildiriyi yayımlamamız için bize talepte bulunulmuş olması. Bilmenizi isterim ki, bu talep Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’ndeki Türk heyetinden geldi. Hatta heyete göre, Türk Parlamentosu Başkanı bizi resmi olarak Ankara’ya davet edecek. üünkü, sadece bir siyasi partiyle ikili bir konu olsa kabul etmezdik. Başka durumlarda da siyasi partilere karşı kapatma davaları açılmış ama o durumlarda bizden böyle bir eylemde bulunmamız istenmedi” dedi. 


*Temsilciyle konuştum*
De Puig, bildiriyle ilgili talebe muhalefet partisi temsilcilerinin de destek verip vermediği sorusunu ise şöyle yanıtladı: “Türk heyetinden bir temsilciyle konuştum. Tüm partilerin hemfikir olup olmadıklarını sormadım. Bana ’Bakın, böyle bir durum var, ne düşünüyorsunuz?’dediler. Dava hakkında diğer Avrupa kurumlarının görüş belirttiğini, Avrupa Konseyi ve Benim neden görüş belirtmediğimi sordular. Ben de ’bakalım’dedim ve konuyu Başkanlık Divanı’ndaki meslektaşlara sordum. Ve bir girişim başlattık.” 


+++

İşte küstah bildiri!..
Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisinde (AKPM), AK Parti hakkında Anayasa Mahkemesinde açılan davaya ilişkin dün sabah imzaya açılan bildiri resmen yayımlandı. Bildiriyi imzalayan AKPM üyesi 21 parlamenter arasında Hristiyan Demokrat, Sosyalist, Liberal ve Birleşik Sol grup başkanları da bulunuyor. Tepkiler nedeniyle yumuşatılan bildiri metninde, kapatılma davasından ve Anayasa Mahkemesinin açılan davayı incelemeye alma kararından “endişe duyulduğu” bildirildi. “Yargı bağımsızlığına saygı ilkesinin önemine” vurgu yapılan bildiride, “bununla birlikte, çoğulcu demokrasinin çalışması için örgütlenme ve ifade özgürlüğünün de önemine” atıfta bulunuldu. Bu özgürlüklerin siyasi yaşam için önemli olduğu kaydedilen bildiride, AİHS’nin ifade özgürlüğü ve örgütlenme hakkıyla ilgili maddelerine dikkat çekildi. 


*Yargıya müdahale*
Bildiride, Türk yargısının, parti kapatma ve siyasi yasak konusunda, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesinin verdiği örnek kararları dikkate alması çağrısında bulunuldu. Bildiride, AİHM’nin daha önce Türkiye’de parti kapatma davalarına ilişkin verdiği aleyhte kararlara da atıfta bulunuldu ve Türkiye’de 1995, 2001 ve 2003 yıllarında siyasi partilerle ilgili yapılan anayasal değişikliklere rağmen, parti kapatma davalarının devam ettiği ve bunun bu konuda daha fazla reform yapılması ihtiyacı ifade edildi.


Hürriyet’in haberini çarpıtmışlar
Hürriyet Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ertuğrul üzkök, AB-Türkiye Karma Parlamento Komisyonu Eşbaşkanı Joost Lagendijk’ten gelen mesajı dün okuyucularıyla paylaştı. Bu yazı, bazı AKP’li vekillerin, Türkiye’yi Lagendijk’e gammazladıklarını gözler önüne serdi. İşte üzkök’ün yazısından önemli bölümler: “...AB-Türkiye Karma Parlamento Komisyonu Eşbaşkanı Lagendijk aramış. Ben telefonu açmayınca bu defa bir mesaj geçmiş.

***

”Hi, this is Joost Lagendijk “ diye başlayan mesaj, o günkü Hürriyet’te çıkan kendisiyle ilgili haberden dolayı çok mutsuz olduğu şeklinde devam ediyordu.

... Davetten çıkar çıkmaz Lagendijk’i aradım.

...”Neden bu kadar tepki gösterdiniz anlamadım“ dedim.

Tahmin ettiğim çıktı. Türkiye’den arayanlar olmuş.

Ve arayanlar, Hürriyet’teki haberi herhalde çarpıtarak aktarmışlar.

Yine de oturup, acaba gerçekten rahatsız edecek ne olabilir diye düşündüm.

Acaba manşetteki söze mi 
takıldılar?..”







*19/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Dışişleri Bakanı suç işliyor*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*19 Nisan 2008* 



15 Nisan 2008 tarihli Zaman Gazetesi kocaman bir manşet atmış: "Parti kapatma sanıldığından daha ciddi sonuçlar doğurur!" İddialı bir manşet ve bu manşet Zaman’ın zembilinden çıkmış bir hüküm cümlesi değil.

Bu cümle Dışişleri Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Ali Babacan’a ait. Ve AKP hakkında açılan kapatma davasının AB ilişkilerinde sanıldığından daha ciddi sonuçlar doğuracağını açıklıyor.


ANAYASAYA SAYGISIZ

Ali Babacan kim, hakkında Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde dava açılan (sanık) AKP’nin bir bakanı. Hem Anayasa’dan habersiz ve hem de Anayasa’ya saygısız bir bakan. Bakın, Anayasa’nın 138. maddesinde ne yazıyor: 

"Hiçbir organ, makam, merci veya kişi, yargı yetkisinin kullanılmasında mahkemelere ve hÃ¡kimlere emir ve talimat veremez; genelge gönderemez; tavsiye ve telkinde bulunamaz.

Görülmekte olan bir dava hakkında Yasama Meclisi’nde yargı yetkisinin kullanılması ile ilgili soru sorulamaz, görüşme yapılamaz veya herhangi bir beyanda bulunulamaz."


138’İ üİğNEDİ

Bakan Ali Babacan, Anayasa’nın 138. maddesinde belirtilen yasakların hepsini çiğnemekten başka, bir de Türkiye’yi ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni dünyaya gammazlıyor ve AB ile tehdit ediyor. Ve böylece hukuka, yasalara ve etik’e karşı ağır bir suç işliyor. Demek ki Cumhuriyet’in Anayasası’na ve yasalarına karşı güvendiği bir yer (yerler) var!

Anayasa, milletvekillerinin kürsü dokunulmazlığına karşın bir konuda kesin bir yasak koyuyor. Bu yasak, dil mantığı ve felsefesi açısından, TBMM dışında da geçerlidir ve yaptırımları çok daha ağırdır.

*Ama Ali Babacan’ın AB ve ABD gibi iki etkili dayısı var!*


TEHDİTKAR DAYILAR

Zaten bu dayılar sayesinde esip gürlüyor böyle! Dayılar da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’na ve yasalarına iyice saygısız. İki dayı da bu dava hakkında tehditler içeren demeçler veriyorlar. Ama yeğenler, "Aman dayı beyler, yapmayın etmeyin, bizim evde kurallar var, yasalar var, Anayasa var!" demiyorlar. Dememeleri bir yana dayıları durmadan fışşıklıyorlar!

Bu da yetmiyor, bu kapatma davası yüzünden yabancı sermayenin geri kaçtığını, gelmekten çekindiğini, demokraside meydana gelen tıkanıklığın ekonomiyi etkilediğini söylüyorlar; Standard and Poors’un kredi notunu düşürmesini örnek gösteriyorlar. Yabancı yatırımcıların yanı sıra yerli işadamlarının da frene bastığını öne sürüp, Ali Babacan gibi "Yazık değil mi bu ülkeye!" diye soruyorlar. Sanık taraf, savcı ve yargıç rolü oynuyor!


PİşKİNLİğİN DüZEYİ

Yüzsüzlüğün ve pişkinliğin bu düzeye çıktığı hiç görülmedi. Yargıtay Başsavcısı, AKP için neden dava açtı kardeşim? Anayasa’ya, Siyasal Partiler Yasası’na ve yasalara karşı suç işlendiği kuşku ve iddiasıyla dava açmadı mı? Açtı! Peki neden, en yüksek savcının kafasında kuşku(!) yaratacak düzeyde bile olsa, bu türden eylemlerde bulundunuz?

*Bu Cumhuriyet’in Anayasası ve yasaları tuvalet kÃ¡ğıdı mı, kÃ¡ğıt mendil mi ki onlara karşı bu denli saygısız ve sorumsuz davranıyorsunuz ve dayılarınızı Cumhuriyet’in üzerine salıyorsunuz?!*

----------


## bozok

*Ayrılık fotoğrafı!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*20.04.2008* 




ülkemizde gündem o kadar hızla değişiyor ki ağaçlarla uğraşmaktan ormana bakamıyoruz. 

“üzel”den kurtulup, “genel”i sorgulayamıyoruz.

Geniş açılı objektifle bir “toplum fotoğrafı” çekmeyi başardığımızda ise ortaya çıkan görüntü ürkütücü:

Bölünmüşüz!

Başbakan istediği kadar 

“70 milyonu kucaklamak”tan dem vursun, toplumdaki bölünme, ayrışma ve kamplaşma, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşundan bu yana görülmemiş bir boyuta ulaştı... 

Halk, “Laik, demokratik, sosyal hukuk devleti”nden yana olanlarla “dini inançları doğrultusunda yaşamak isteyenler” olarak ikiye bölündü...


***


ünce okuduğumuz gazeteler, yazarlar ayrıldı...

Televizyonlar ayrıldı...

Dinlediğimiz radyolar ayrıldı!

Her kesimin “ayrı” kitapları, onları yayınlayan "ayrı” yayınevleri oluştu!

Sonra ilköğretim okulları, liseler, hatta üniversiteler ayrıldı!

üğretmenler, öğretim üyeleri ayrıldı!

Tokalaşanlar, tokalaşmayanlar ayrıldı!

Yaşadığımız semtler, gittiğimiz parklar, gezdiğimiz sahiller ayrıldı!

Yemek yediğimiz lokantalar, hatta yediğimiz yemekler ayrıldı!

Bakkallar ayrıldı, marketler ayrıldı, berberler ayrıldı!

Kullandığımız markalar ayrıldı!

Bankalar ayrıldı, oteller ayrıldı, plajlar ayrıldı!

Giydiğimiz mayolar bile ayrıldı!

Kıyafetler ayrıldı, o kıyafetleri satan mağazalar ayrıldı!

Tiyatrolar, sanatçılar, oynanan eserler ayrıldı!

Dinlediğimiz şarkılar, beğendiğimiz şarkıcılar, izlediğimiz filmler ayrıldı!

Düğün salonları ayrıldı, düğünden sonraki eğlenceler ayrıldı!

Takılan takılar, takıların takıldığı eller ayrıldı!

Diş temizleme şeklimiz bile ayrıldı!

Hastaneler ayrıldı, doktorlar ayrıldı, hemşireler ayrıldı!

Otobüs firmaları ayrıldı; henüz ayrılmayanlarda da koltuklar ayrıldı! 

Oturduğumuz tribünler ayrıldı! 

Söylemesi zor ama; camiiler, imamlar bile ayrıldı!

Cenazelerden sonra Kur’an okuması için evlerimize davet ettiğimiz hafızlar “laik” - “şeriatçı” diye ayrıldı!

“İdealler” ayrıldı, kaygılar 

ayrıldı!

Saygı duyulan tarihi kişilikler ayrıldı; kimimizin “büyük önder” dediğine diğerimiz “deccal” der hale geldi!


***


Tamam hala ortak değerlerimiz var!

Bayrağımız aynı, milli marşımız aynı, konuştuğumuz dil aynı!

Uğruna öldüğümüz, ölmeyi göze aldığımız vatan aynı!

O da şimdilik!

üünkü başka birileri de şimdi harıl harıl bunları "ayrıştırmaya” çalışıyor!


***


şimdi arkanıza yaslanıp, derin bir nefes alın...

Biz hangi son bilmem kaç yılda bu kadar uzak düştük birbirimizden; bu kadar kopuştuk?

Hangi iktidar ya da iktidarlar döneminde yemyeşil bir ormanken çalılaştırıldık?

“Oradan” ya da “buradan” olun fark etmez; sadece gözünüzü kapatın ve düşünün:

Kim böldü, bu hale getirdi bizi? 

*Haydi, söyleyin!*


*****

GüNüN SORUSU

Tunceli Milletvekili Kamer Genç’i Meclis çatısı altında linç etmeye kalkışan 50’ye yakın AKP’li vekil, çocuklarına “şiddet kötüdür” diyebilecek mi? Derse o çocuklar, babalarına gülmeyecek mi?

İmran üetin neden korktu?

Başbakan Erdoğan, tatil yaptığı Abant’ta İmran üetin adlı bir çiftçiyle sohbet etmiş... Aralarında şu konuşma geçmiş:

üetin: Süt fiyatları çok yüksek.

Erdoğan: Bunu özel sektör yükseltiyor.

üetin: Açız, ürettiklerimizle geçinemiyoruz.

Erdoğan: Daha fazla çalışmalısın.

Bu diyalogun ardından “korktuğu” için Başbakan’a başka soru soramadığını belirten üetin, “Korktum, başka bir şey diyemedim. ‘üocuğunu da al git’ derse diye düşündüm” demiş...

İşte “kucaklayıcı” Başbakan’ın vatandaşta yarattığı duygu bu:

Korku!

üünkü nerede, ne zaman patlayacağı belli değil! 

Başbakan’a haksızlık etmeyelim; vatandaşın “devlet”ten korkması bizde yeni bir şey 

değil... Osmanlı’dan beri böyle!

Bir tek Atatürk dönemi 

hariç...

O dönemde hissedilen duygu “korku” değil, “saygı”ydı...

Ben Başbakan’ın yerinde olsam, İmran üetin’in bu sözlerinden büyük acı duyardım!

Ama o, benim yerimde 

değil ki?

----------


## bozok

*AKP'den AB'ye "İç İşlerimize Karışın" talebi!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/04/2008* 



Partiler demokratik hayatın vaz geçilmez unsurlarıdır. Demokratik sistemlerde partilerin iktidara gelip gitmeleri halkın oyuyla olur. İktidarlar meşruiyetlerini kendilerine oy veren halktan alırlar. Halk dediğimiz de Türk halkıdır. Ecnebiye sırtını dayayarak ayakta kalmaya çalışan partiler, meşruiyetini yitirmiş olurlar.

Türkiye’deki siyasi partiler yasası -dünyanın her yerinde olduğu gibi- Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı’na Türkiye’nin iç sorunlarıyla ilgili söz söyleme hakkı vermez. Yine Türkiye’deki siyasi partiler, AB’ye bizim “Partimizi koruyacak sipariş bildiri yayınlayın” diyemezler. İşin özü siyasi partiler yabancılara Türkiye’nin “iç işlerine müdahale ediniz!” anlamına gelen bir tutum içine giremezler.

Siyasi partilerin demokratik hayatın vazgeçilmez unsurları olmaları onlara, yasalara ve hukuka meydan okuma hakkı vermez. Partiler meşruiyetlerini halktan, iktidar etme yetkilerini de anayasal düzenden alırlar.

Bakınız! AKP’ye yönelik kapatma davası açılınca aniden Barroso ve Rehn Türkiye’yi hatırladı. Onlar, Türkiye’ye AKP’ye kapatma davası açan yargıya göz dağı vermek için geldiler. Bu davayla ilgili olarak Türk yargısına yönelik kabul edilemez sözler ettiler. Bu arada gerek Başkan Bush ile yapılan görüşmelerde gerekse Cheny’nin ziyareti sırasında ABD için “en iyisi AKP” görüntüsü verilmeye çalışıldı. 

Kapatma davası adeta AKP’nin kimyasını bozdu. Salya sümük yabancılara yalvarırcasına kendilerine destek, yargıya baskı yapılması için büyük bir arayış içine girdiler. Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı Luis De Puig’den, AKP’nin “Kapatma davasıyla ilgili bildiri yayınlanması” nı isteyecek kadar işi ileri götürdüler. Gerçi AKP’li üyeler “biz istemedik” diyorlar ama CHP ile MHP böyle bir talepte bulunmayacağına göre böyle bir talebin kimden geleceği bellidir. Kaldı ki, De Puig de açıkça “Kapatma davasıyla ilgili bildiri yayınlanmasını AKP’li üyeler istedi” deyiverdi.

Her şeyin halka sorulması gerektiğini söyleyenler, kendileri söz konusu olduğunda herşeyi AB ve ABD’ye sormaktadırlar. Egemenliğin millete ait olduğunu söyleyenler egemenliğe yabancıların müdahalesini talep eder hale geldiler. Hatta küresel güçlere “bizi kullanın” ama “bize kıymayın” diyecek kadar işi ileri götürmüşlerdir. Bu zihniyetin nasıl bu topraklarda karşılık bulmakta olduğu anlaşılır değildir.

Yaşananlar, öteden beri siyasetini ve meşruiyetini Avrupa/ABD desteğinde arayan iktidarın durumunu göstermesi bakımından ilginçtir. Sonuçta Avrupa Konseyi AKP’nin kapatılmasına yönelik yargı süreciyle ilgili olarak AKP tarafından sipariş edilen bildiriyi yayınladı.

Avrupa Konseyi’ndeki 6 gruptan 5’inin başkanının imzasıyla yayınlanan bildiride ’AK Parti’nin kapatma davası ile ilgili yargı sürecinden endişeliyiz’denildi. Bildiride Türk yargısına, “Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi (AİHS) ve Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi (AİHM) kararlarına uyma çağrısı” yapıldı. 

Ayrıca “siyasi partileri kurmak ve katılmak ve siyasi fikirleri ifade etmek Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin 10 ve 11’inci maddeleri tarafından garanti altına alınmıştır. Bu, şiddet içermediği sürece Anayasal düzeni değiştirmeyi düşünmeye kadar varan fikirleri de içerir” cümleleri de bildiride yer aldı.

Kendileri “yargının bağımsızlığına” ve Türk yargısının kararlarına saygı göstermezken, bunu Türkiye’deki yargı makamlarından beklemeleri ilginç bir ironidir.

AKP’liler ise bu saygısız ve yargıyı etkilemeye yönelik bildirinin kabul edilemez olduğunu açıklamaları gerekirken, kendilerinden beklendiği gibi bildiriyi “dostane bir uyarı” olarak nitelendirdiler.

----------


## bozok

*Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerine psikolojik harekat!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/04/2008* 



Manipülasyonu, dezenformasyonu ya da psikolojik harekatı gördünüz mü?
Neymiş efendim, 367 oylamasında TSK, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerine baskı yapmışmış!...

Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı Karahanoğlu Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerine “Darbe yaparız ” demişmiş!

Geri zekalılar...

TSK eğer öyle bir şey yapacaksa bunu göstere göstere, kuvvet komutanı kanalı ile mi yapar?

Velev ki asker yargıya müdahale gibi bir işin içinde asla ve kat’a olmaz.
Hem siz değil miydiniz günler ve haftalarca Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerinin hangi Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından atandığını manşetlere çekip sonucun başında belli olduğunu söyleyen!

Sonuç başından belli ise ve üyelerin 8’i Ahmet Necdet Sezer tarafından atandı ise TSK neden devreye girmeye ihtiyaç duysun ki?

Yahu, hadi vicdanınız yok, utanmanız da mı kalmadı!

Bu kadar çelişki ve tutarsızlık olacak şey midir?

Diyeceksiniz ki, ne yapalım, denize düşen yılana sarılır!

İşte o doğru, hadise aynen budur...

Gerçek yalan, doğru yanlış her şey pompalanmaya başlandı.

Amaçları yukarıda belirttiğimiz gibi Anayasa Mahkeme üyelerinin üstünde baskı kurmaktır!

Bakın şuraya not düşüyorum, önümüzdeki haftalar ve aylarda her türlü manipülasyona hazırlıklı olun.

Mahkeme üyeleri aklınızın alamayacağı ölçü ve metotlarla etkilenmeye çalışılacak.

Yok yok, sakın aklınıza çıkar teklifi türü şeyleri getirmeyin.

Böyle bir şeyin olma ihtimali trilyonda bir bile değildir.

Kastettiğim, mahkeme üyelerinin kanatlarının etkilenmesi olayıdır.

Siyasi davalarda üyeler delillerden ziyade başka şeylere bakarlar. Dolayısı ile etkileşim de o başka şeylerle olur.

Mesela kararda asker baskısı ya da etkisi üyeler için hassas bir konudur ve her üye vicdanına ipoteği elbette reddeder...367 hikayesinin tam da bugünlerde gündeme oturtulması bunun içindir.

ünümüzdeki günlerde, göreceksiniz Güneydoğu konusunu da malzeme yapacaklar.

AKP kapatılırsa bölge PKK’nın güdümüne girer, güneydoğuyu ve bütünlüğü kurtarmak için AKP kapatılmamalı tezini işleyecekler.

Peki, bu doğru mu?

Asla değil.

AKP kapatılır, başkası gelir... Ne yani 5 yıl önce AKP mi vardı güneydoğuda!

Tam tersine, güneydoğu AKP sayesinde bu noktalara geldi.

Keza bu karta ilaveten Avrupa Birliği’nden ekonomik krize, ABD baskısından siyasal kaosa kadar pek çok şeyi kullanmaya devam edecekler.

Dahası, göreceksiniz önümüzdeki haftalarda Türkiye’de iş yapan çok uluslu şirketlere bile demeçler verdirilip tehditler olacak.

Keza AKP kapatılırsa iç kargaşa olabilir tezini destekleyen provokasyonlar da bir bir uygulamaya sokulacak.

Kısacası film daha yeni başlıyor haberiniz ola.

Bu arada aldığı nefesler bile kaydedilen muhaliflere karşı yıldırma, sindirme ve karalama kampanyaları da artırılarak devam edecek.

Tabii bütün bunlar yapılırken de Anayasa değişikliği, baskın erken seçim ve referandum seçenekleri hep masada olacak.

*şu sözümün altını iyi çizin:*

AKP o kadar büyüdü, o kadar müthiş bir dış destekli, o kadar etkili ve palazlandı ki, onu kapatmak emin olun Cumhuriyeti kurmak kadar güç olacak...

----------


## bozok

*AKP Irak'taki Türkmenler arasında bile islamcılık ayrımını yapıyor!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/05/2008* 



Yazacaklarım tevatür değil bilgidir. Bu sütunu izleyenler hatırlayacaktır.
Irak Türkmenleri ile ilgili siyaseti yürütme sorumluluğu bir süredir Genelkurmay’dan Dışişleri Bakanlığına geçmişti.

*İşte bu süreçle beraber AKP Irak Türkmenlerinin en büyük siyasal örgütü olan Irak Türkmen Cephesi ile uğraşmaya başladı.*

Hedefi Türkmen Cephesi’nin Genel Başkanı Dr. Sadettin Ergeç’i tasfiye etmek.

AKP Türkmen Cephesi ünderini Rauf Denktaş misali gördüğünden ve Ergeç’in bölgesinde Türkmen kahramanı olarak kabul edildiğinden, her dayatılana kafa sallamayacağı için onunla beraber çalışmayı istemiyor.
Bunun için ardarda teşebbüsler yaptı.

Türkiye’nin Bağdat Büyükelçiliği ile Dışişleri Bakanlığı özel temsilcisi Murat üzçelik tarafından yürütülen tasfiye operasyonu gereği Başkan Ergeç önce tüzüğe aykırı olarak görevden alınmaya çalışıldı.

Bunun üzerine Irak Türkmenleri sokaklara dökülerek adeta ayaklandı ve Türkmen Cephesi liderinin yanında yer aldı. Dahası, hakem hüviyetindeki en üst kurum olan Irak Türkmen Meclisi Sekreterliği de görevden almayı meşru saymadı.

Elçilik ve dolayısı ile Ankara durumu bir kez daha değerlendirip Ergeç’i tüzük gereği görevinde tuttu ancak KDP ve KYP ile çatışmamasını istedi.
Sadettin Ergeç ise Kürtlerin Referandum öncesi Kerkük için dayattığı Vilayet Meclisi taksimatı oranlarına haklı olarak karşı çıktı ve 2003 senesindeki erzak dağıtım kayıtlarında mevcut olduğu gibi Kerkük nüfusunun yüzde 55’inin Türkmenler’den müteşekkil olduğu olgusunda ısrarlı oldu.

Bunun üzerine Talabani ile Barzani Türkmen cephesi önderi Ergeç’i istenmeyen adam ilan edip onu hem ABD Irak büyükelçisine hem de Ankara’ya şikayet etti.

Talabani Ankara ziyaretinde; “PKK konusunda anlaşırız ama Kerkük konusunda aşırılık yapanlar (Ergeç’i kastederek) ya yumuşatılma ya da değiştirilmelidir” teklifini dillendirdi.

Talabani Irak’ta Türkmenlerle diyalog bağlamında İslami eğilimli Türkmen siyasal örgütü olan Türkmen Adalet partisini tercih edebileceklerini de ima etti.

Bu işaret üzerine AKP kendisi ile zaten organik bağı olan Türkmen Adalet Partisi’ni öne çıkarmak ve sorumluluğu ona vermek için harekete geçti.
Dediğimiz gibi ilk teşebbüs tüzük ihlali ile darbe yapıp Ergeç’i alaşağı etmekti ama Türkmen Meclisi Sekreterliği ile ürkmen yığınlar buna izin vermedi.

Bunun üzerine Ankara ya da Dışişleri Bakanlığı 2008’in Ekim’inde yapılması düşünülen Olağan Türkmen Cephesi Kurultayını 24 Mayıs’a alarak yeni bir hazırlığa girişti.

Bu arada Türkmeneli Televizyonu da Ergeç’e karşı başlatılan kampanyada kullanılmaya başlandı.

Görüldüğü gibi fotoğraf tıpkı Kıbrıs’ta Rauf Bey’e yapılanları çağrıştırıyor.
AKP Talabani ve Barzani’nin etkisi ve de İslami kimliği itibariyle kendine yakın gördüğü bir siyasi yapının önünü açmak için tehlikeli bir oyunu oynuyor.

Askerin yani Genelkurmay’ın bu işte olmadığını biliyoruz, MİT var mı onu hiç bilmiyoruz ama işi götürenin AKP güdümündeki Dışişleri Bakanlığı olduğu kesin...

Dışişleri gibi vizyonu ve geleneği olan bir bakanlık nasıl aşiret devleti gibi davranır doğrusu hiç anlamış değiliz... Tamam AKP şeklen yürütmede patronu da Dışişleri Bakanlığı devletin kurumu değil mi?.. Görüyorsunuz, AKP ayırımcılığı sınırları bile aşmıştır... İyi de AKP bu devlete alternatif bir yapı değil ki!.. 

üyle ise sorarım size nedir bu hal?

----------


## bozok

*Enflasyon pişkini!* 

*04.05.2008*



*Yanlış hesap mı yoksa çalışanlara daha düşük zam vermek için bile bile düşük tahmin mi yaptınız?*


ünce, 2008 için enflasyon hedefinizi yüzde 4 olarak açıklayacaksınız... Sonra, başta kendiniz olmak üzere hiç kimsenin inanmadığı bu orana göre çalışanlara zam yapacaksınız... üzel sektör de kendi çalışanlarına aynı oranda ücret artışı yapacak... Ve hedefin hiç gerçekçi olmadığı yılın daha ilk aylarında ortaya çıkacak... TüİK’in rakamlarına göre ilk üç aydaki fiyat artışları yıllık tahmini bulacak... Ve sonra... Mızrak çuvala sığmaz hale gelince... O tahmini yapanların başında gelen kişi ortaya çıkıp *inanılmaz bir pişkinlikle;* 

- Gerçekçi olalım. Yüzde 4’leri falan hiç kimse beklemesin, diyecek.

Peki, sormazlar mı şimdi bu lafı eden Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’a:

- Siz, yanlış hesap mı yaptınız yoksa çalışanlara daha düşük zam vermek için bile bile düşük tahmin mi yaptınız?

Gerçekçi idiyseniz, ilk üç ayda ne gibi olağanüstü bir olay oldu ki hesabınız bu kadar şaştı? Baştan gerçekçi değil idiyseniz, ayıp etmediniz mi? şimdi ne yapacaksınız? Mağdur ettiğiniz milyonlarca insanın kayıplarını telafi etmek için ek zam yapacak mısınız? Yoksa bir şey olmamış gibi yola devam edecek misiniz?



* Melih Aşık / Milliyet

----------


## bozok

*Dangır dungur suçlama!*

 
*AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mir Dengir Fırat, garip açıklamalara imza attı. Siftahsız kepenk kapatıldığını kabul eden Fırat, faturayı ise 2001 krizi ve esnafa kesti: Türkiye dönüşüyor ama esnaf buna ayak uyduramıyor!*

Bakkallara da çatan Fırat, *“Süper ve hiper marketlere kızıyorlar ama pazar günü dükkanı kapatan esnaf da markete gidiyor”* dedi. Hızını alamayan Fırat bir de ders (!) verdi: *Artık belli bir bilgi düzeyi, alt yapı gerekiyor!*


*Suçlu bulundu: ESNAF*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın sağ kolu Dengir Mir Fırat, ekonomiye çözüm yerine günah keçisi buldu: 
Alt yapısı ve bilgisi yetersiz olan esnafımız, aldığımız dönüşüm tedbirlerine ayak uyduramıyor


*Haber : Müge BEZİRCİ*


Siyasi iradenin kurmayları pembe tablo çizmeye devam ediyor. Bu kez de suçu esnafa ve 2001 krizine atarak. AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, esnafın erozyona uğraması halinde ülkenin yara alacağını veyapının bozulacağını söyledi. 


*Tedbirler, tedbirler...*
Sondakika.com’da yer alan CİHAN Haber Ajansı kaynaklı haberde Fırat, *“Bunu 2001 yılında yaşadık. Onun etkisi sürüyor ve esnafın sorunlarını çözmeye çalışıyoruz. Akabinde aldığımız ekonomik tedbirlerle Türkiye’de bir dönüşüm dönemine girildi ve esnafın buna ayak uydurması kolay olmuyor”* dedi. Esnafın dükkanının boş olduğunu, siftahsız kepenk indirdiğini de ifade eden Fırat, bu durumu görmemenin mümkün 
olmadığını vurguladı. 


*Sosyal yapı vurgusu yaptı*
AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat suçu krize ve kriz sorumlularına attıktan sonra şunları söyledi:* “Bakkallar, süper ve hiper marketlerin işlerine mani olduklarını söylüyor. üalışma saatlerinin daraltılması gerektiğini söylüyorlar. Ama ben aynı kanıda değilim, bu tedbirler sorunu çözemeyecek. Hepimiz toplumun yaşam tarzına uymak zorundayız.”* Ayrıca esnafa ilişkin olarak da ekonomik ve sosyal yapının değiştiğine dikkat çeken Fırat, esnafın da buna ayak uydurması gerektiğini kaydetti. 


*Fırat’tan genel kültür dersi...*
ünce esnafı yeren ardından da itiraflarda bulunan AKP’li Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, bir de sosyal yapı ve kültür dersi verdi.* “Artık belli bir bilgi düzeyi, altyapı gerekiyor”* diyen Fırat *“Sokağa baktığınızda, esnafın tamir atölyesindeki pense ve tornavidayla, aracı tamir etmesinin mümkün olmadığını görüyoruz. Burada devlet ile esnaf derneklerinin ve birlikleri devreye girmeli. Modern servislerin kurulmasına katkı sağlamamız, karşılıksız kredilerle düzen kurmamız lazım.”* diye 
konuştu. 







*04/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*REZALET*

  
*Babacan kamerayı gösterdi*
*Pöttering şerefsizce saldırdı*

Avrupa Forumu’nun yapıldığı sırada verilen arada Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan ile sohbet eden Avrupa Parlamentosu Başkanı Pöttering, *“AKP’nin demokratik yollarla iktidara geldiğini”* belirtti. Babacan, bu sırada TRT’nin kamerasını göstererek, *“Arkanızda kamera var”* dedi. Pöttering de kameraya dönerek, *“AKP’yi kapatmak absürttür”* dedi.

*Babacan, hakarete çanak tuttu*
Avrupalı küstahlar Türkiye’ye alçakça saldırırken onları susturması gereken Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan, TRT kamerasına yönlendirdi.

Babacan, Strasbourg’da katıldığı Avrupa Konseyi Bakanlar Komitesi toplantısı sonrasında Türk basınının sorularını yanıtladı. AKP’ye karşı açılan kapatma davasının ikili görüşmelerde gündeme gelip gelmediğine ilişkin bir soruya,* “Bu konu yaptığımız ikili görüşmelerde gündeme geliyor. Ne olduğunu soruyorlar. Sonuçlarını merak ediyorlar. Ancak bizim gündeme getirdiğimiz bir konu değil. Ama biz de söylüyoruz. Kuşkusuz bu konu dışarıdan takip ediliyor”* dedi. 


*Kapatılırsa sorgulanır*

*“Anayasa Mahkemesi kararının ne olacağını bilemiyorum ama kapatma olursa bunun sonuçları olacaktır”* diyen Babacan, olası bir kapatma kararının Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine sıcak bakmayan bazı ülkelerin eline koz verebileceğini dile getirdi. Babacan, *“AB’nin böyle bir karara kurumsal yaklaşımı olacaktır, ancak bazı ülkelerin bireysel yaklaşımı da olacaktır. Kapatma kararı Kopenhag kriterleri ve Venedik ilkeleriyle uyumlu mudur, sorgulanacaktır, hem AB hem de üyesi olduğumuz Avrupa Konseyi cephesinde”* şeklinde konuştu. Babacan, buna karşılık, yargının bağımsızlığı ve saygınlığına dikkat çekti. Yargının vereceği kararların nihai kararlar olduğunu ve bu hususa ikili görüşmelerde özellikle vurgu yaptığını söyledi. Babacan’ın, olası olumsuz senaryolar konusunda spekülasyon yapmak istemediğini belirtmesine rağmen, kapatma davası konusunda ihtiyatlı bir yaklaşım sergilediği gözlemlendi.


*Bir rezalet daha*
üte yandan, Avrupa Parlamentosu Başkanı Hans-Gert Pöttering, konuşması sırasında yanına gelen TRT kamerasına dönerek *“AKP, demokratik bir partidir. Onu kapatmak absürttür”* dedi. Avrupa Forumu’nun yapıldığı sırada verilen arada Dışişleri Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Ali Babacan ile bir süre sohbet eden Pöttering, *“AKP’nin demokratik yollarla iktidara gelen bir parti olduğunu”* belirtti. Pöttering’in konuşması sırasında, Bakan Ali Babacan, arkasında duran bir Türk televizyonunun kamerasını göstererek, “Arkanızda kamera var” dedi. Pöttering de bu kameraya dönerek, “AKP, demokratik bir partidir. Onu kapatmak absürttür” diye konuştu. (AA)







*09/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Unakıtan, Merkez Bankası Başkanı’nı dövecek mi?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*09.05.2008* 


Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan, dün Antalya’da düzenlenen bir sempozyumda yaptığı konuşmada* “mali disiplinin bozulduğunu”* söyleyenlere fena halde çattı ve *“Ya arkadaş, hesap mı bilmiyorsun, dayak mı yemedin”* dedi!

Ekonomide mali disiplinin bozulduğunu söyleyen ve bu yüzden faizleri yükselten kim?

Merkez Bankası Başkanı Durmuş Yılmaz!

Dolayısıyla Maliye Bakanı, bazı ekonomi yazarlarını hedef alıyor gibi yapıyor ama aslında doğrudan Merkez Bankası Başkanı’na yükleniyor!

Umarım bu* “dayak”* olayı lafta kalır...

*Yoksa tarihteki ilk Maliye Bakanı-Merkez Bankası Başkanı yumruklaşmasına tanık olacağız demektir!*

----------


## bozok

*Taslağımızı da AB hazırlamış*



*“Hukuk Reformu Strateji Planı” yargıyı karıştırdı.*

Hukuk camiasının, taslağı ilk olarak Rehn’in elinde görmesi tepki yarattı. Yargıtay’dan gelen eleştirilerin ardından, diğer kurumlardan da eleştiri sesleri yükselirken, konuyla ilgili hiçbir kurumdan görüş alınmadığı savunuldu. Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin ise kendisini savundu. 

*Rehn’e sunulan taslakta yer alan bazı taahhütler şöyle:* *“Yetki millet adına kullanılıyor. Yargı yetkisi, egemenlik hakkının doğal bir sonucu ve özel bir tezahür şekli olup, hakimler bu yetkiyi egemenliğin sahibi olan millet adına kullanmaktadırlar. Yargı yetkisinin kendisine meşruiyet kazandırabilmesi için doğrudan veya dolaylı olarak milli iradeden kaynaklanması gerekir. Bunun gereğine ve adaletin halka daha yakın olmasının sağlayacağı büyük yarara inanan bazı devletlerde, yasama ve yürütme organları temsilcileri gibi hakimler de doğrudan doğruya halk tarafından seçilmektedir. Bu sistemin mümkün olmadığı devletlerde, atama işlemi yasama ve çoğunlukla yürütme organlarınca yapılmaktadır.”* 


*“TBMM üye seçmeli”* 

Taslağa göre, Hakimler Birliği ve Savcılar Birliği (HSYK) olarak ikiye ayrılacak kurula yerel mahkemelerden de üye seçilecek. HSYK objektiflik, tarafsızlık, şeffaflık ve hesap verilebilirlik temelinde geniş tabanlı temsil esasına göre yeniden yapılandırılacak ve kararlarına karşı etkili bir itiraz sistemi getirilecek. TBMM ve mahkemeler de HSYK’ya üye seçecek. Yargı mensuplarına örgütlenme hakkı tanınacak. Yargıçların bu tepkisine anlam veremeyen şahin ise taslağı önce AB yetkililerine sunmasını* “zaten onlarla hazırlamıştık”* sözleriyle açıkladı: *“Türkiye 2005 yılından beri AB’ye katılım müzakereleri içindedir. Müzakerelerin bitirilebilmesi için “Yargı Reformu Strateji Belgesi”nin hazırlanarak AB Komisyonu’na sunulması gerekiyor. Bu konudaki çalışmalar AB Komisyonu yetkilileri ile Adalet Bakanlığı arasında yapıldı. Bir ön taslak hazırlandı. Zaten biz bu çalışmaları uzun süredir AB yetkilileri ile yapıyoruz.”*



11.05.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Babacan ve şimşek'in İtirafları* 

*EROL MANİSALI*
*Cumhuriyet Gzt.*
*18.04.2008* 



Nisan 2008'in ilk haftası içinde Babacan ve şimşek' in AB ile ilişkiler konusunda çok önemli açıklamaları oldu. Bunlar gazete, televizyon ve ajanslarda yayımlandı. Bu açıklamalar AKP hükümetinin, AB ile ilişkilerden ne beklediğini ortaya çıkaran çok önemli itiraflardır.

ünce Ali Babacan'ın açıklamalarına bakalım. Babacan Türkiye-AB sürecine nasıl bakıyor? *"Biz 2013 yılına kadar AB'nin istediklerini yerine getireceğiz. 2013 yılında, işte biz hazırız, her şeyi yaptık, artık karar sizin diyeceğiz. Ondan sonra karar AB'nindir, biz görevimizi yerine getirmiş oluyoruz ."*

AB'den sorumlu bakanın AKP hükümeti adına yaptığı değerlendirme bu.* " Türkiye AB'nin istediklerini yerine getirecek, ondan sonra da kararı AB'ye bırakacak."*

Sayın Bakan (ve AKP hükümeti), *"böyle bir tutumun, inisiyatifi tamamen AB'ye bırakan, her türlü istismar olanağını en baştan AB'ye teslim eden bir durum yarattığını ya göremiyorsunuz ya da özellikle görmek istemiyorsunuz ".*

Diğer taraftan, *"AKP hükümetinin 17 Aralık 2004 ve 3 Ekim 2005'te imzaladığı anlaşmalarla, Türkiye'nin önünün zaten kapandığını anlayamıyor musunuz ?"* Bu çerçeve anlaşmalarının ardından kalkıp *" 2013'e kadar, biz AB'nin istediklerini yapacağız, gerisi onlara kalmış "* demek şu anlama gelmiyor mu?

- Brüksel'den başlangıçta hiçbir siyasi irade beklemiyoruz.

- AB'nin bizi almayacağını, yolun kapandığını görüyoruz.

- Buna rağmen, *" AB'nin taleplerini sanki her şey normalmiş gibi yerine getirmeyi yine de sürdüreceğiz ".*

En basit mantıkla, Brüksel'in kesin kararını vermesini baştan istemek gerekmez mi? *" Biz 2013'e kadar her şeyi yapacağız, 2013'ten sonra onlar ne karar vereceklerse versinler "* mantığı (mantıksızlığı) nasıl açıklanabilir?

Olay şuna benzemiyor mu: Al, malın bedelini en baştan sana ödüyorum. Bedeli ödememe rağmen malı bana teslim edip etmemek sana kalmış.

O zaman biz de, *" Sizin kafanızda başka şeyler var, 73 milyon insana doğru söylemiyorsunuz "* diye düşünürüz.


*Gelelim Mehmet şimşek'e...*

Yine aynı günlerde Bakan şimşek, AB süreci ile ilgili olarak şunları söyledi: *" Batı iş dünyasının ve şirketlerinin Türkiye perspektifinin belirli olması için, AB sürecinin yürümesi gerekir. "* Bunu biraz açalım:

- AB sürecinin devamı, *" Batı iş çevrelerinin Türkiye'den beklentilerinin açık olması için gereklidir ".*

- AB sürecinin Türk sanayicisi, Türk tarımı ve çiftçisi, Türk işçisi bakımından ne anlam ifade ettiği hiç önemli değildir. Asıl olan Batı iş çevrelerinin yolunu açmaktır, onlara perspektif vermektir.

- Mehmet şimşek -ve AKP hükümeti- meseleye Batı iş çevrelerinin gözü ile bakıyorlar. Esas olan onların beklentileridir; esas olan onların taleplerini karşılamaktır, diyorlar.

Ali Babacan'ın,* " Biz 2013 yılına kadar dışardan istenenleri yerine getireceğiz "* ifadesini Mehmet şimşek'inki ile birleştirdiğimiz zaman, dışişleri ve ekonomiden sorumlu bakanların Türkiye'ye, *" Kimin gözü ile, kimin çıkarı için baktıkları "* daha açık görülüyor, hem de kendi ifadeleri ile...

Her iki bakan da ABD ve İngiltere'nin çok sevdikleri insanlar. Ali Babacan, *" Dava açıldıktan sonra"* gidip bizimkileri onlara şikayet etmedi mi? şimşek'in İngiliz vatandaşlığı ve Amerikalılara yaptığı tercümanlığı bilinen gerçekler.


*2013'e kadar işlerini bitirecekler*

Bu iki bakanın kimliklerini ve değerlendirmelerini ABD ve İngiltere'nin, *" Türkiye için ılımlı İslam modeli"* ile birleştirdiğimiz zaman tam bir örtüşme görüyoruz. Babacan ve şimşek ABD ve İngiliz hükümetlerinde bakan olsalardı hiç yadırgamazdık. İsimleri Ali yerine John, Mehmet yerine George olabilirdi.

Amerikan ve İngilizvari davranışları, dilleri, giyimleri hatta vatandaşlıkları bile bu bütünlük içinde tam bir uyum gösteriyorlar...

Ve en önemlisi tabii, yazımın başında sözünü ettiğim açıklamaları: Ali Babacan, inisiyatifi AB'ye terk ediyor. şimşek ise *" Esas olan Batı iş çevrelerine perspektif vermek, onlara yol çizmektir, gerisi önemli değil "* diyor.

Abdullah Gül'ün 1994-1996 döneminde isyan ettiği şey işte buydu. O zamanki Gül'ün haklı eleştirilerini doğrularcasına şimşek ve Babacan eylemlerini sürdürüyorlar.

Onlar, ılımlı İslamın, şirin Batılı ve Batıcı yüzünü oluşturuyorlar. Giyimleri, kuşamları, davranışları ile nazik, yumuşak, sakin, ılımlı ve uyumlu insanlar.

Bu halleri ile bakıldığında diğer hükümet üyelerinden oldukça *" farklı bir tarz "* sergiliyorlar. *" Batı kapitalizmi ile işbirlikçi İslam arasındaki geçişte "* Batıcı tarzın önemi büyüktür. üzde değilse de sözde, bu geçişi şimşek ve Babacan sağlıyor.

BOP'den CIA'ya, radikal İslamdan işbirlikçisine uzanan cephede ilginç tiplerle yüz yüzeyiz. Bunlar sadece resimdeki küçük karelerdir...

----------


## bozok

*Aşağılama!* 


*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*12.05.2008* 



*Yargı Reformu ile ilgili taslağın AB komiseri Olli Rehn’e verilmesi sizi nasıl etkiledi?* 

Kendi hesabıma AKP iktidarının hiçbir icraatı beni bu kadar utandırmamıştı.
Biz yargı bağımsızlığı güçlensin diye beklerken* bu rezalet Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bağımsızlığını şüpheli duruma* düşürüyor.

Yargı Reformu ile ilgili strateji taslağını, kontrol etsinler, gerekli gördükleri yerleri değiştirip düzeltsinler diye AB’nin bir memuruna vermek, Osmanlı’nın onurunu yerlere düşüren kapitülasyonlardan daha aşağılayıcı, daha gurur kırıcı bir kabulleniştir.

Bilim ve vicdanlar özgür olsaydı üniversiteler, sivil toplum örgütleri gök kubbeyi Adalet Bakanı’nın başına geçirirlerdi. Yargıtay Başkanvekili Osman şirin’in çıkışı olmasa, Türkiye’nin AB’ye üye mi yoksa sömürge olarak mı gireceği konusunda şüpheler doğabilirdi.

Yargıtay Başkanvekili şirin *“Hazırlıkların Yargıtay’ın bilgi ve görüşü alınmadan şekillendirilmesi ve AB Sorumlu Komiseri’ne sunulması şaşırtıcıdır”* dedi.

Adalet Bakanı şahin de *“Kimseden bir şey kaçırıyor değiliz. ün tartışmalardan sonra taslağı her kuruma gönderip görüşünü alacağız”* açıklamasını yaptı.

Bakan teselli vermiyor. AB ile uyum aranacaksa, milli kurumların katılımı ile olgunlaşmış bir metin gerekir önce. Bağımsız ülke olmanın asgari şartı budur.

şimdi, yargı erkinin katkılarından yoksun ham bir metin, bu teslimiyetçi tutum nedeniyle AB’nin gözünde Türkiye’nin yalnız yürütme erkini değil yasama ve yargı erklerini de zedeleyecektir.


*Buyrun size TCK 301’lik bir suç!*

Madde* “Türk Milletini, T. C. Devleti’ni veya TBMM’yi, T. C. Hükümeti’ni ve devletin yargı organlarını alenen aşağılayan kişi altı aydan iki yıla kadar...”* diye başlıyor...

*“Bu suçtan dolayı soruşturma yapılması Adalet Bakanı’nın iznine bağlıdır”* diye bitiyor.

Bu durumda Adalet Bakanı olsa olsa* “Ben devleti, hükümeti, yargıyı alenen aşağılamadım”* diyerek veya çok sıkışırsa kendi hakkında soruşturma yapılmasına izin vermeyerek kurtulabilir. Modaya da uyar.
üünkü adalete saygılı olma fazileti gözden düştü, *“başımızı giyotine uzatacak değiliz”* diyenlerin cingözlükleri marifet sayılır oldu!..

----------


## bozok

*İslam'a sövüyorlar iktidar seyrediyor!* 


*HYP Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk,* 
*Belçika’daki skandala sessiz kalan AKP’yi topa tuttu.*



Belüİka’daki bir kilisede Hz. Muhammed’e ve İslam’a hakaret etmek için sergilenen heykele AKP Hükümeti’nin seyirci kalmasını eleştiren Prof. üztürk,* “Türkiye, dinine ve peygamberine sövülürken sesini çıkarmayan bir iktidar tarafından yönetiliyor. İslam’ın içi oyulurken, bunlar seyretmekle yetiniyor”* dedi.




*Heykel kepazeliğine*
*iktidar seyirci kaldı!*

Prof. üztürk, Belçika’daki bir kilisede Peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed’e hakaret edilen rezalet heykelini AKP hükümetinin seyretmesini sert bir dille eleştirdi.




*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY*


Türkiye’ye dinler arası diyalog masalıyla sözde barış ve kardeşlik mesajı veren Avrupa Birliği, Belçika’nın göbeğinde sergilenen ve Peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed’e hakaret edilen heykeli görmezden gelirken, teslimiyet politikası güden sözde muhafazakar (!) AKP iktidarının da bu rezilliğe seyirci kalması tepki topladı. Halkın Yükselişi Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, din istirmarcılarını eleştirerek, “*İslam’ın içi oyulurken neden sesiniz çıkmıyor”* dedi. Türkiye’de ılımlı İslam adı altında* “kilise tarafından içi boşaltılan sömürge dininin”* egemen kılınmak istendiğini ifade eden Prof. üztürk, AKP iktidarının da bunun işbirlikçiliğine soyunduğunu belirterek, *“Türkiye, AB’yi ülkenin başına ’kahya’ haline getiren ve AB’ye kendi milletini jurnalleyen ancak dinine ve peygamberine sövülürken sesini çıkarmayan bir iktidar tarafından yönetiliyor”* diye konuştu. üztürk, Ilımlı İslam adı verilen din anlayışının, Avrupa’daki Türk ve İslam düşmanlığına da sessiz kalmak zorunda olduğunu söyledi. 



*İslam’a karşı husumet*

Batı’nın Türklere ve onların temsil ettiği İslamiyet’e karşı husumetinin tüm politikalarda *“belirleyici unsur”* olduğunu savunan üztürk, Atatürk’e ve Hz. Muhammed’in dinine sövenlerin bu nedenle yüceltildiğini kaydetti. üztürk, Batı’da Hz. Muhammed’e yönelik saldırgan söylemlerin kilise teolojisinin temellerini oluşturduğuna dikkat çekti. üztürk, kilise teolojisinin Hz. Peygamberi bir zındık, İslam’ı da bir* “zındıklık hareketi”* olarak göstermeye çalıştığını kaydetti. 



*Haçlı zihniyeti*

Bu heykelin ne ilk ne de son örnek olduğunu belirten Prof. üztürk,* “Haçlı zihniyetinin İslam ve Türk düşmanlığı yüzyıllardır devam ediyor. Hz. Muhammed’e ve O’nun dinini en iyi temsil eden Türklere olan düşmanlık ve kin, Avrupa’da tek belirleyici unsurdur”* dedi. 





*Tasvirinden çalınmış*

Prof. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, ahşap heykelle ilgili şu bilgileri verdi:* “Belçika’daki heykel Dante’nin İlahi Komedya (La Divina Commedia) eserindeki Hz. Muhammed tasvirinden çalınarak yapılmıştır. Dante, eserinde Hz. Muhammed’i cehennemin en alt tabakasında azap gören zındıklar içinde tasvir etmiştir. Dante’nin bu eserinin Batı dünyasında bu kadar anıtlaşmasının nedeni de, Hz. Muhammed’e yönelik çirkin ve saldırgan ifadeleridir. üünkü İslamiyet’e ve Türklere olan hınç, Avrupa’da belirleyicidir. Türk’e ve İslam’a söven de yüceltilir.”* 





*İşte Avrupa’nın gerçek yüzü*

Belçika’da Flanders’deki Churh Of Our Lady kilisesindeki ahşap heykelde, iki dişi meleğin ayakları altında çiğnenen ve elinde Kur’an bulunan Hz. Muhammed tasvir ediliyor.






10/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ




İlgili link: http://www.biroybil.com/showthread.php?t=6906

----------


## bozok

*Formül AB’den icraat AKP’den*

 
*Hükümetin de sıcak baktığı formüle göre okul, AB üyesi bir üniversitenin Türkiye şubesi olarak eğitim verecek*


AKP kapatılmadan daha fazla taviz koparma telaşına kapılan AB, Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun açılması için formülü buldu. Buna göre, Ruhban Okulu AB üyesi bir ülkedeki üniversitenin Türkiye şubesi olarak eğitim vermeye başlayacak. CHP’li üymen,* “Bu formül Anayasa ve Lozan’ın delinmesi anlamına gelir”* derken, Türk Ocakları Genel Sekreteri Kavuncu,* “Misyonerler artık sahada yetişecek!”* diye konuştu.


*Fener Papazı Bartholomeos AB desteğiyle muradına eriyor*


*AKP’nin yeni çıkardığı Vakıflar Yasası meyvelerini vermeye başladı*

*Ruhban Okulu için AB formülü*
AB ve AKP’nin yeni formülüne göre, Ruhban Okulu AB üyesi bir ülkedeki üniversitenin Türkiye şubesi olarak eğitim vermeye başlayacak

*Haber : Selda üztürk KAY*

Tartışılan Vakıflar Yasası nihayet papazların yararına meyvelerini vermeye başladı. AB, Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun açılması için bulduğu yeni formülü AKP Hükümeti’ne iletti. Buna göre, Ruhban Okulu, bir AB üniversitesinin Türkiye şubesi olarak Hıristiyan din adamı yetiştirmeye başlayacak. Batı Trakya’da ve Yunanistan’da Türk müftülere görev verilmesini engelleyen hükümetler, bu ülkelerdeki müftüleri bile Hıristiyanlar arasından seçerken, AKP Hükümeti, Türk topraklarında Hıristiyan din adamı yetiştirilmesi için AB ile kafa kafaya verip formül arayışına girdi. 


*Misyonerler “sahada” eğitilecek*

Türk Ocakları Genel Sekreteri Prof. Dr. Orhan Kavuncu, AKP Hükümeti’nin Türk milletinin tüm endişe ve itirazlarına rağmen arka arkaya çıkardığı yasaların nihayet *“uç vermeye”* başladığını söyledi. üzellikle Vakıflar Yasası gibi hassas bir takım düzenlemelerin arkasında yatan kirli emellerin yavaş yavaş ortaya çıktığını belirten Kavuncu, *“AB’nin ve işbirlikçilerin bu ısrarının arkasında ne olduğunu merak ediyorduk, gördük”* yorumunu yaptı. Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun Türkiye’de eğitim vermesinin mümkün olmadığını belirten Prof. Kavuncu, AB’nin ve AKP’nin bu girişimlerini, *“Surda fare deliği açarak içinden fil geçirme politikası”* olarak nitelendirdi. Karanlık emellerin nihayet uç verdiğini ve arkadan daha büyük taleplerin geleceğini söyleyen Kavuncu, okulun açılması durumunda Türkiye’nin bir kez daha milli mücadele arifesindeki günlere döneceğini belirtti.


*Keyifleri yerinde*

Başpiskopos Hristodulos’un vefatından sonra Yunanistan Kilisesi Sen Sinod Meclisi’nce 7 şubat 2008 tarihinde Atina Başpiskoposluğu’na seçilen ve ilk yurt dışı ziyaretini Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ne yapmak üzere İstanbul’a gelen 2. İeronimos’un temasları sürüyor. 2. İeronimos ile Fener Rum Papazı Bartholomeos, ziyaret kapsamında Silivrikapı’daki Balıklı Meryem Ana Manastırı Kilisesi’nde birlikte pazar ayinini yönetti. Bu arada, Fener Papazı’nın Vakıflar Yasası’nın kendi lehlerinde gelişmesi nedeniyle keyfinin yerinde olduğu belirtiliyor.

*Küstahın derdi Türk Askeri*
Rum yandaşı Fransa’nın Başbakanı Fillon, ziyaret için gittiği Kıbrıs Rum tarafında ağzını bozdu. Fillon, Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine karşı olmalarının, AB üyesi Kıbrıs’ta Türk askerlerinin bulunmasından kaynaklandığını söyledi. Kıbrıs Rum yönetimi lideri Dimitris Hristofyas ile görüşmelerde bulunmak için Ada’ya giden Fransa Başbakanı Francois Fillon, Türkiye’nin 
AB’ye tam üyeliğine karşı olduklarını bir kez daha tekrar etti. Hristofyas da Başbakan Fillon ile görüşmesinden sonra gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, *“İlerleme kaydedilmeden görüşmelere başlanacağına dair bir taahhütte bulunmadığımızı belirtmek isterim”* diyerek Paris’in, Türkiye’nin AB ile imtiyazlı ortaklık kurmasını tercih ettiğini bir kez daha dile getirdi.


*Kapatılmadan önce AKP’den taviz koparma telaşı*

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen de AB’nin AKP Hükümeti’ne açılan kapatma davası nedeniyle taleplerine hız verdiğini belirterek, *“AKP’nin kapatılması ihtimalini göz önünde bulundurarak bu hükümetten alabilecekleri tüm tavizleri bir an önce koparma telaşındalar. Paniğe kapıldıkları ortada. Hükümet ise Ruhban Okulu’nu açmaya dünden hazır”* yorumunu yaptı. Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun, bir AB üniversitesine bağlı olarak Türkiye sınırları içinde eğitim vermesinin mümkün olmadığını ve bu formülün hem Anayasa’ya hem de Lozan’a aykırı olduğunu belirten üymen, *“Bizim Anayasamıza göre, özel nitelikteki askeri ve dini okullar şahıslar tarafından kurulamaz. Ruhban Okulu’nun böyle bir formülle açılması durumunda, Türkiye’de merkezi dışarıda olan bir üniversiteye bağlı üzel İslami Yüksek Okullar da kurulabilecek demektir. El Ezher üniversitesi’nin Türkiye’de bir şube kurmasına da AKP izin verecek mi acaba?”* dedi.







*12/05/2008 / Yeniçağ Gzt.*

----------


## bozok

*Kürdistan(!)’da Damping Var (!!)…*


*Zahide Uçar*
*İnternetajans*
*12.05.2008*



*Bir zamanlar bizim kırmızı çizgilerimiz vardı hatırlıyor musunuz?* 

Musul ve Kerkük bizim misak-ı milli sınırlarımız içinde idi. Gariban Türkmen kardeşlerimiz bize inandı. Oysa biz zaten yıllarca kuş yumurtalarının Türk yumurtaları ile yer değişmesine seyirci kalarak işgal edilmiştik. 



*Yıllarca mason-siyonist nutukları atan AKP ve pek sayın lideri, emperyalizmin en sadık dostu oluverdi. Türkmenler Telafer’de katledildiler, AKP gıkını bile çıkarmadı.* Kerkük’ün demogratif yapısı değiştirildi, nüfus kayıtları yakıldı, AKP oralı bile olmadı. *Sonra askerimizin başına çuval geçirildi.* Başbakan ‘*’nota verecek misiniz’’* sorusuna cevap olarak *’’müzik notası mı’’* diye son derece lakayt bir cevap verdi. *şimdinin Cumhurbaşkanı olan o zamanın Dışişleri Bakanı ise mantı yemekle meşguldü?*


*Herhalde ordu onların ordusu değildi (!)...* 

*Yetmedi, 2 tane istihbarat görevlimiz Peşmerge tarafından derdest edildi. Hükümet edenlerin gene gıkı çıkmadı.* 

*Bu arada Büyük Kürdistan haritaları heryede servis edilmeye başlandı. İtalya’dan kalkan THY uçağında yolcular Güneydoğu’nun da içinde olduğu Kürdistan haritası ile karşılaştılar. Bu rezalet sıradan bir olay gibi geçiştirildi.* Bahane ise haritanın googl’dan alındığı idi (!). Yani ‘*’özrü kabahatinden büyük’’* misali. Bu iktidar zaafı neticesinde saygısızlık o dereceye vardı ki, askerimizin olduğu yerde bile bu haritalar açılabiliyordu. Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök ise hükümet ile şiir gibi uyum sağladıklarını anlatıyordu(!)... Bu şiir gibi uyum devam ederken albayraklı tabutlar geliyordu... 

*Halktan gelen tepkiler neticesinde sınır ötesine gidemeyen, gitmeye zaten niyeti olmayan hükümet bir PKK koordinatörlüğü icat etti. Sonuç kocaman bir sıfır. Pardon, Edip Paşa ve Türkiye için sıfır ama Paşa’nın muadili F-16 ‘larını Türkiye’ye sattı, hem de kendi koşullarında. Kamuoyu sınır ötesi diye bastırdıkça hükümet kıvırıyor, kıvranıyordu.* üünkü *hükümet Kuzey* Irak’da *‘’* *kırmızı çizgilerimiz’’* *dediğimiz ayrı bir devleti kendi elleri ile kurmakla meşguldü.* Başbakanın en yakın adamları Barzani’ye iş yapıyordu. *Hatta iyilikde o kadar ileri gidildi ki, kendi halkından daha ucuza* Barzani’ye verilen elektrik Kandil’de *PKK’yı da aydınlattı (!)...* 

*Her Allah’ın günü Peşmerge’nin fırçasını yiyen hükümet iktidar olsa da muktedir olamıyordu…* 



Sonra ne mi oldu? 

Kırmızı çizgiler unutturuldu. Hatırlayan-hatırlatan var mı? *Bir zamanlar bizim SAVAş NEDENİ saydığımız kırmızı çizgilerimiz vardı (!)* Her yerde gösteriye çıkarılan ‘Büyük Kürdistan(!)’ haritası işe yaramıştı. Psikolojik savaş kazanıldı ve biz PKK derdine düştük, *Irak’ın kuzeyinde bir Kürt devletini AKP eli ile kurduk. Bir kedi bile vermem diyen peşmerge liderini kırmızı halılar sererek karşıladık.* Doğrusu ‘’* mağlup olmaktan mağrur olan ‘’ Başbakan’a da bu yakışırdı(!)…* 

*Sonra ne oldu bilinmez, ABD birdenbire PKK’yı sattı ve hükümete sınır ötesi izni çıktı.* Karşılığında neler aldılar şimdilik tam bilmiyoruz ama kırmızı çizgilerden vaz geçildi. Ve sanırım hükümet Kuzey Irak’da *Ortadoğunun kalbine bir hançer gibi saplanacak olan Kürt kamuflajlı 2.İsrail Devleti’nin* *kuruluşuna* *olur* verdi. 

*şimdi ha babam, de babam Kandil.* Tabii asker üzerine düşeni yapıyor. Burada bir mesele yok. Daha önce de uzaktan kumandalı hükümet cesaret edip uluslar arası haklardan doğan haklarımızı kullanabilecek iradeyi gösterse idi gene girip en iyi sonuçlar alınacaktı. 

*PKK ne diyor? ABD bizi sattı. Kanla beslenen vampirler satanın bir gün mutlaka satılacağını unutmuşlar.* *Siz Kuzey Irak Yahudi Kürt devletini kurmak ve bölge ülkelerini buna razı etmekte kullanılan piyondunuz.* Oyun bitince piyonlar kutuya hapsolur. Taaaki yeni oyun başlayana kadar. 

şu an önemli olan bizim ne verdiğimiz. *ülümü göstererek hastalığa razı ettiler. Bölünmüş Türkiye haritaları ile başlayan psikolojik savaş, Ortadoğu’ya 2. bir Filistin armağan edecek olan bir oluşumu hayata geçiriyor.* *Proje sonuçlandıktan sonra projede kullanılan PKK itlerini toplamak görevi de bize verildi. Adına operasyon diyoruz(!)... Bu itleri besleyenler* *‘**’artık işimiz bitti, itlaf edebilirsiniz’’* *diyorlar.* 

*Kaybedilen bir savaşın temizliğinin adı da operasyon oldu.* 

*Ve küresel güç yeni projelerine yeni bir oyuncu ile devam etmek istiyor. üünkü mevcut olanın yüzü eskidi ve kullanım süresi bitti. Mevcut olan sanıyor ki, 'ekonomik gücüm olursa' bana kimse dokunamaz. Bilmiyor ki, o ekonomik güç çok kısa sürede el değiştirebilir. Hele kasalar başkalarının elinde ise...* 

*Hatırlatırım, şah Rıza Pehlevi’nin işi bittiğinde, onca parasına rağmen uçakta havada gezmiş, inecek bir ülke bulamamıştı.* 

Evet dostlar…. *Büyük* *Yahudi Kürdistanı dükkanında damping var, %70 indirim…* Zaten asıl hedef *kısa vadede Irak’ın kuzeyinde bir Yahudi, ‘’pardon’’ Kürt devleti kurmaktı.* Bu başarıldı. Bu başarı neticesinde Molla ümer Barzani’nin Rusya’ya sürgüne gönderilirken İsrail’de Hahamlara emanet ettiği ve *Hahamların eğitiminden geçen Mesut Barzani* DTP’lileri kabul etmedi (!) Piyonlar şimdilik kutuya. Hele bir Irak federatif yapıya kavuşsun. Bölge ülkeleri kabul etsin, sonra bu piyonlar tekrar sahneye sürülecektir. ABD bu bağlamda sınır ötesi izni vermiştir. Kısacası yıllardır besledikleri leşleri toplamak da gene bizim askerimize kalmıştır. *AKP sayesinde bağrımıza bir hançer saplanırken, güneydoğumuzda her an kaşınabilecek bir çıbanın oluşmasına izin verilmiştir.* Kürdistan’da şimdilik damping var. Kandil yolları açık, indirimden faydalanabilirsiniz. Ne zamana kadar? 

*BİNDİRİM zamanına kadar…* 

[email protected]

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip Erdoğan'ın kompartımanları!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/05/2008* 



Tayyip Erdoğan,* “Biz kafamızda kompartımanlara bölmediğimiz için gönlümüzde de sözümüzde de işimizde de ayrım yoktur. Her alanda adaleti hakim kılmak, her vatandaşımızın refah düzeyini yükseltmek, herkes için demokrasiyi en ileri düzeyde işler hale getirmek amacındayız. 70 milyon vatandaşımızı aynı hassasiyetle kucaklıyoruz. Hiç birisi arasında ayrım yapmadan, tüm bölgelerde aynı heyecanla hizmet üretiyoruz. Ayrımcılıkla, gönül kırmakla işimiz yoktur”* dedi. 

Ne güzel değil mi? 

Başbakan dediğin tam da böyle olmalı! 

Fakat Erdoğan, sözlerini uyguladı mı? 

* * * 

ülke ekonomisinin yabancılara devredilmesine karşı çıkanlara kendisi ve arkadaşları her gün hakaret ediyor! üstelik, bu düşüncede olan herkesi çetelerle bağlantılı gibi göstermeye ve bu suretle etkisiz bırakmaya çalışıyorlar. 

Gönülleri böyle mi yapıyor sayın Başbakan? 

Devlet kadrolarında ehliyet ve liyakat bir kenara bırakılmış, sadece AKP taraftarlığı önem kazanmıştır. Demokrat Parti de aynen böyleydi! Sınav açılır, imtihanı birincilikle kazananlar atama beklerken, DP’lilerin çocukları işe başlatılırdı. 

Kişiler için yönetmelik çıkarılır mı? AKP döneminde çıkarılıyor. İş bittikten sonra iptal ediliyor! 

Adalet böyle mi sağlanıyor? 

* * * 


Gelelim medyaya? 

Başbakan gazetecilere adaletli mi davranıyor? 

Bugüne kadar Başbakan’ın hiçbir faaliyetine davet edilmedim? Neden acaba? Eleştiriyorum diye mi? Oysa eleştirenler kendisinin hata yapmasını önlemiş olur. Ama nefsi eleştiriyi kabullenemiyor! 

Yıllar önce çalıştığımız gazete ile birlikte okurlara,* “Hz. Ali’nin devlet adamlarına öğütleri”* başlıklı bir kitapçık vermiştik. Hz. Ali, Mısır’a vali olarak gönderdiği kişiye öğütlerde bulunurken şöyle demişti: 

“-Memurlarını seçerken devlet suçlarından sorumlu olanları seçme; devlete millete vefalı, karakteri sağlam olanları seç.

-şahsi menfaat beklemeden devletin, milletin menfaatlerini konuşabilecek, doğru, dürüst, nazik ve cesareti olanları seç

-Halka karşı daima içinde sevgi ve nezaket besle. Onlara bir canavar gibi davranma ve onları azarlama. 

-Halktan birileri yanına korkarak gelmesin, seninle konuşurken dili sürçmesin.

-şahsi yakınlık ve tesir altında kalarak hiç kimseye vazife verme.

-Alkışa ve yersiz övgüye müsamaha etmek insanı büyüklenmeye sevk eder ve kibre yaklaştırır. Sakın insanların iyisiyle kötüsü senin yanında bir olmasın.” 

* * * 


Tayyip Bey, halkı zaman zaman azarlıyorsunuz, sizi eleştirenlere hiçbir hak tanımadığınız gibi onları küçümsüyor, hatta terörist muamelesi yapıyorsunuz. Kendi yakın siyasi çevreniz dışında devlet kadrolarında hiçbir kişiye yetki vermiyorsunuz, üstelik bunları yaparken vatan topraklarını, ormanlarını, akarsularını bile satmaya çalışıyorsunuz? 

Bu mu sizin adaletli yönetim anlayışınız? 

İşte ATV-Sabah’ın satışı ile ilgili olarak hakkınızda verilen gensoru önergesinde *“İstenilen sonuçları almak için ihale öncesi ve sonrası olaya müdahil oldu, yetkisini bir grubun avantajı için kötüye kullandı”* deniliyor. 

Bu mu sizin adalet anlayışınız? 

*“Adrese teslim medya pazarlaması”* mı adalet, yoksa reklam verilmesini yasakladığınız Kanaltürk’ün boğulması mı? 

Kafanızda kompartımanlar olmasa, böyle yapar mıydınız?

----------


## bozok

*Meşruiyetini kendi eliyle yok eden iktidar!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/05/2008* 


Türkiye’yi bugün* ‘AB söz konusu olunca bağımsızlığın, egemenliğin ve hukukun sözü olmaz’* anlayışına sahip olanlar yönetmektedir. Türkiye’yi AB’nin ihtiyaçlarına göre şekillendirmekten sorumlu bir iktidarla ülke karşı karşıyadır. Bu anlayış ülkenin bağımsızlığını, egemenliğini ve toprak bütünlüğünü her türlü tehlikeye açık hale getirmiştir. 


*“İç İşlerinize Karışırız”* 
Müzakere sürdürülüyor diye AB’ye, Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığını zedeleyecek tavırlarına izin verilemez. *“İç İşlerinize Karışırız!”* diyenlerin iç işlerine karışmak, Türkiye’deki iktidarların görevidir. Bu tür bir söylemi sineye çekmek sömürge olmayı kabullenmek anlamına gelir. 


*AKP’nin gardı düşmüştür!*
İktidar yetkilileri maalesef bu tür söylemleri bir sorun olarak kabul etmemektedir. Daha da kötüsü, iktidarın Türkiye’ye yönelik dış baskıların yapılmasını teşvik edici bir tavır içine girmiş olmasıdır. Yargının kapatma davasına karşı AB’den destek bildirisi yayınlanmasını talep etmek, ABD’ye sitem etmek, tam da bu tür tavırdır. 

Kendisini savunacak gücü kendinde bulamayan bir iktidardan bu ülkeye hayır gelir mi? AB ve ABD baskısıyla iktidar olunabileceğini sananlar büyük bir yanılgı içindedir. üok açıktır ki, kapatma davası AKP’nin gardını düşürmüştür. AKP yöneticileri şaşkınlık ile pişkinlik arasında gidip gelen bir sarkaca dönmüşlerdir.


*Yargı reform tasarısını* 
*Olli Rehn’e sunmak!*
Yargı Reformuyla ilgili taslağı; incelesinler, gerekli gördükleri değişiklikleri yapsınlar ve kontrol etsinler diye AB komiserine sunmak hangi anlama gelmektedir? Egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız milletindir anlayışıyla bu tavır uyuşabilir mi? Böyle bir tavır içine girmiş olan bir iktidara Türkiye’nin yönetimi bırakılabilir mi?


*Bağımlı ülke/bağımsız yargı!*
Yargıtay Başkanvekili şirin, *“Hazırlıkların Yargıtay’ın bilgi ve görüşü alınmadan şekillendirilmesi ve AB Sorumlu Komiserine sunulması, şaşırtıcıdır”* diyor. Bu duruma şaşırmak yeterli midir? İktidar yargıyı AB’nin komiserlerine resmen bağlıyor. Yabancı komiserlerin iki dudağı arasına sunulmuş tasarıdan bağımsız bir yargı reformu olarak söz etmek nasıl mümkün olabilir.


*AB’nin vesayeti zararsız mıdır?*
Kendi yargısı üzerindeki son sözü başkalarına söyleten bağımsız bir ülke, küre üzerinde yoktur. Olsa bile böyle bir ülkenin bağımsızlığı ve egemenliğinden söz edilemez. Bağımlı bir ülkenin bağımsız yargısı olmaz.
Hala egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız milletin ise bu yapılanlar yanlış olmanın ötesinde aynı zamanda suçtur.

Anayasal demokrasiler iktidarlara keyfilik yapma hakkı tanımaz. Erki kullananlar bunu yasalar çerçevesinde yerine getirmek durumundadır. Hiç kimse AB ile müzakereler sürdürülüyor, bir gün üye olma ihtimalimiz var onun için *‘AB’nin vesayeti zararsızdır’* diyemez. 

*Bunu diyenler, kendi iktidarlarının meşruiyetlerini kendi elleriyle yok etmiş olurlar.*

----------


## bozok

*Dış destekli siyaset* 


*20.05.2008* 
*NAZMİ üELENK*
*[email protected]* 
*TERCüMAN GZT.*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BİZ, *“İç siyaseti dış dengeler belirliyor”* demiştik, haksız değilmişiz. Bir dönem ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği görevinde bulunan Mark Parris’in de dili çözüldü. AKP’nin kapatılma davasından sonra gizemli bir el tüm Avrupalı siyasetçileri açıklama yapmaya çağırdı. Bu tür açıklamalar bana KKTC’deki referandumu hatırlattı. Hani, *“KKTC’nin Cumhurbaşkanıyım”* diyemeyen Cumhurbaşkanı Talat var ya,* “Haydi Avrupa’ya tren kaçıyor evet demezseniz. Avrupa hayal”* diyordu. Referandumda, *“Evet”* çıktı ama Avrupa hala hayal. Aynı tabloyu Sayın Erdoğan’ın partisinin kapatılma davasının öncesinde yaşıyoruz.

Bu kez ünümüz Avrupa’yı aştı. Amerika’dan davayı yönlendirmek için açıklama yapılıyor, *“Parti kapatılırsa Türkiye’nin sonu kötü olurmuş”* Yarı tehdit. yarı yönlendirme açıklama. İlgisi olmayan toplantılarda Türkiye gündeme getirilerek AKP’nin kapatılma davasına atıfta bulunuyorlar. Amerika’da görevlerini tamamlamış bürokratlar thik-thank denilen kurumlarda çalışırlar. Hangi ülkelerde görev yapmışlarsa o ülkenin siyasetine yön verebilmek için kendi ülkelerinin de menfaatini gözeterek belirli günlerde makaleler yayınlarlar. Bazen internet sitelerinde bazen de az satan dergilerde bunların yazılarını görebiliriz. Hangi ülke muhatap alınmışsa o ülkenin yayın organları açıklamayı gündemlerine alırlar ve böylece yazının içeriğine göre ülkelerinde kamuoyu oluşur. İşte Mark Parris’in açıklaması böyle bir açıklamadır. Avrupalı siyasetçilerden farkı ise Amerikalılar para karşılığı yaparlar. Hem keselerini doldururlar hem de mesaj yerine ulaşmış olur. Bu kez AB ve ABD’liler ortak karar almışçasına servis açıklama yapıyorlar.

Avrupalı siyasetçiler neden AKP’nin kapatılmasına karşıdırlar diye kendi kendimize sorup cevaplayalım. üünkü çıkarlarına ters düşüyor. AKP ne talimat alırsa hemen uyguluyor. Madalyonun diğer yüzü de farklı. Adalet mekanizmasına güven kalmamış. Siyasi baskı, yanlı medyanın haberleri ister istemez etkiliyor mu diye düşünmüyor değiliz. Vaktiyle üzal döneminde bir bakanımız İsviçre’ye resmi ziyarette bulunuyor. Uçakta, gideceği ülke hakkında bilgi sahibi olabilmesi için danışmanlarının verdiği, kitapçığı okurken. İsviçre’nin dünyanın üçüncü büyük deniz filosuna sahip oldüğunu öğreniyor. İlginç geliyor. Sebebi ise İsviçre’nin denize kıyısının olmaması. İkili görüşmeler tamamlandıktan sonra sohbet esnasında soruyor:* “Sayın bakan sizin ülkenizin denizi yok ama Denizcilik Bakanlığı var”* diyor ve açıklama istiyor. İsviçreli bakanın cevabı işe hayli düşündürücü:* “Sizin de Adalet bakanlığınız var ama adalet yok”* Tabi bizimki sus pus oluyor. Bir başbakan kendi yergi sistemine güvenmiyor ve bakın ben siyasi yasaklı olursam sizin istediğiniz kanunları çıkartmazlar bana destek olun dercesine konuşmalar yapıyorsa, Avrupalı ve Amerikalı ne yapsın. 

Washington’daki ve Amerikan basınındaki sessizlik nedeniyle eminim ki çoğunuz bilmiyorsunuz ama ABD’nin önemli müttefiklerinden biri olan ve Ortadoğu’daki en önemli demokrasi olan bir ülke krize doğru sürükleniyor.
Türkiye’de Anayasa Mahkemesi, AKP’nin kapatma davasını görüşüyor. Ancak kapatma davasına konu olan dava dosyasındaki ifadelerin çoğu belirsiz, kabul edilemez ve mahkemenin dayandığı Türk Anayasası da Türkiye’de kınanan bir metin durumunda.

Bu açıklamayı ben yapsam acaba hangi suçtan yargılanırım. Evet Sayın Barroso ve Rehn Avrupalı siyasetçiler Yargıtay Başkanvekili’nin arabası takip ediliyor. İki aydır dinlendiğini söylüyor, niçin susuyorsunuz? Ama siz Avrupalılar’da tık yok, tıpkı bazı medya kuruluşları gibi. Hele bazılarında pervasızca, *“Ne olmuş yani takip edilmişse”* gibisinden yazılar çıkıyor. 

Eee bugünleri biz hak ettik. Hatırlayın 28 şubat günlerini. Birileri, gazeteci gibi bazı haberler yapıp gazetelere servis yapıyor, bazı gazeteler yayınlıyordu. Daha sonra bu yayınların bir kısmı iddianamelerde kullanıldı. şimdi de başkaları medyaya servis yapıyor. Bakalım servis yapılan haberleri kimler nerelere kullanacak. ülkemizde kurumların oturması için siyasi partiler yasası ve seçim kanunu değişmedikçe daha çook operasyonlarla karşı karşıya kalırız.

----------


## bozok

*BAşKA YER Mİ YOKTU!*

 
*Kraliçe, üzerinde 1 milyondan fazla Iraklının kan lekesi bulunan İngiliz savaş gemisi HMS İllustrious’ta Gül ve eşi onuruna resepsiyon vermişti. İngiliz gemisi Türk karasularında olmasına rağmen Türk bayrağı asmamıştı.*


*Yaşananlara dikkat!*
*“Atatürk’ün Samsun’a gitmek için hazırlık yaptığı günün tam 89 yıl sonrasında yaşananları dikkatinize sunmak istiyorum”* diyen MHP lideri, *“İngiltere’nin İstanbul’da başkonsolosluğu bulunmasına rağmen, Kraliçe’nin Gül’ü İngiliz savaş gemisinde kabulü, hepimiz derinden düşündürmelidir”* diye konuştu. 

*Yöneticilerin gafleti*
Yünetİcİ gafletinin, kazanımları sekteye uğratacağına dikkat çeken Bahçeli, şöyle devam etti: Yabancıların milli meselelerimize, *‘görüş’* adı altında küstahça müdahale ettiği, tavsiye maskesiyle direktif yağdırdığı günümüzde gelişmeler iyi yorumlanmalı. Bu tarih doğru okunmalı, doğru anlamlandırılmalı!

*Bahçeli’den Başbakan’a*
* Kapatma davası, yönetim zafiyetini artırdı. Başbakan Erdoğan, itidal ve soğukkanlılığını kaybediyor. 
* Muhalefet partileri darbeci, hükümeti eleştiren herkes darbe işbirlikçisi, ekonomik sıkıntılarını dile getirenler ise bozguncu ilan ediliyor. 
* Başbakanın ve siyaset tarzının yarattığı komplo teorileri, toplumdaki gerilimi sürekli artırıyor. 
* Hükümet, Türkiye’yi özel hayatların bile denetlendiği ve dinlendiği totaliter bir yapıya doğru sürüklüyor.


*Gemideki davete kızdı*
MHP lideri Bahçeli, İngiltere Kraliçesi II. Elizabeth’in İstanbul’da işgal gemisinde verdiği 
resepsiyona isyan etti: Türkiye’nin kendi karasuları içinde, Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamının, 
bir İngiliz savaş gemisinde Kraliçe tarafından kabulü, hepimizi derinden düşündürmelidir 


MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, Türkiye’yi ziyaret eden İngiltere Kraliçesi II. Elizabeth’in, işgal gemisi HMS İllustrious’ta Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül onuruna verdiği resepsiyona çattı. Bahçeli, bu davetin herkesi derinden düşündürmesi gerektiğnii söyledi. Partisinin grup toplantısında konuşan Bahçeli,* “19 Mayıs 1919’da Atatürk’le başlayan süreç; umutsuzluk, yoksulluk, yılgınlık içinde ve hareketsiz kalmış millet varlığına olan inancın ifadesi ve başlangıç noktası olmuştur. Ne üzücüdür ki aradan geçen 89 yıl sonra, yöneticilerin gafletinin, devletimizin kazanımlarını sekteye uğratacak, milletimizin kaynaşmasını geriye döndürecek önemli gelişmelere kapı araladığı bu günlerde, 19 Mayıs 1919 ruhunun manası hepimiz için daha da önem kazanmıştır” diye konuştu. “Bundan 89 yıl önce, 15 Mayıs 1919’da, Atatürk’ün ertesi gün, gemi ile Samsun’a gitmek için son hazırlıkları yaptığı bir günün tam 89 yıl sonrasında ve aynı gün yaşananları dikkatinize sunmak istiyorum” diyen MHP lideri, şöyle devam etti:* 

*Küstah müdahale*
“İngiltere’nin İstanbul’da davet verebileceği başkonsolosluk mekanı bulunmasına rağmen, bağımsız bir ülke olan Türkiye’nin kendi karasuları içinde, devletimizin Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamının, bir İngiliz savaş gemisinde Kraliçe tarafından kabulü, hepimiz derinden düşündürmelidir. Yabancı devlet adamlarının milli meselelerimize, ’Görüş’ adı altında küstahça müdahale ettikleri, sözde tavsiye maskesi ile direktifler yağdırdıkları günümüzdeki gelişmeler iyi yorumlanmalıdır.” 

*Gül’ü İngiliz askerleri karşılamıştı*
Kraliçe Elizabeth, Türk karasularını girmesine rağmen nezaketen Türk Bayrağı asmayan HMS İllustrious uçak gemisinde, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve eşi Hayrünnisa onuruna resepsiyon vermişti. Gemide, Kraliçe ve konukları onuruna askeri tören düzenlenmiş, Gül İngiliz askerleri tarafından karşılanmıştı. İngiliz uçak gemisinin, 1918’de İstanbul’a giren İngiliz işgal gemisiyle aynı yere demir atması manidar bulunmuştu.

*Muhalefet darbeci ilan ediliyor*
MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, AKP hakkında açılan kapatma davasının hükümetin zaten kusurlu olan yönetim zafiyetini tamamen zayıflattığını öne sürdü. Bahçeli, “Başbakan Erdoğan, partisinin kapatılması ve kendisinin yargılanması yolunun açılmasına yönelik kaygılarla itidal ve soğukkanlılığını giderek kaybetmektedir” dedi. Bahçeli, *“Muhalefet partileri ve devlet kurumları darbeci, hükümeti eleştiren herkes darbe işbirlikçisi, ekonomik sıkıntılarını dile getirenler ise bozguncu ve istikrar düşmanı olarak ilan edilmektedir. Başbakanın ve siyaset tarzının yarattığı komplo teorileri ile gerilim ortamı, toplumumuzu her geçen gün yeni bir çatışmaya sürüklemektedir”* diye konuştu. 
Yargıtay Başsavcısının başlattığı hukuki sürecin bile *“Yargı darbesi”* olarak adlandırıldığını belirten MHP lideri Bahçeli, bunun hukuka, kurumlara, devlete ve insanların birbirine olan güven ve saygı ortamını zedeleyebileceğini söyledi. 

*Totaliter yapı uyarısı*
Bahçeli, şöyle devam etti: “Sürekli olarak demokrasi alanını genişletmekten söz eden AKP, oluşturmaya çalıştıkları korku diktatörlüğü ile anayasal ve demokratik hakları bile kontrol atına almaya çalışmaktadır. üzel hayatın gizliliği, aile hayatına saygı, haberleşme hürriyeti gibi temel hak ve özgürlüklerin ihlaline yönelik kuşkular artmaktadır. Bu uygulamaları ile hükümet, Türkiye’yi özel hayatların bile denetlendiği ve dinlendiği totaliter bir yapıya doğru sürüklemektedir.” 

*Gençliğin hali perişan*
Türkiye’de milyonlarca ailenin yoksullukla boğuştuğunu ifade eden Bahçeli, Türkiye’de bugün işi olmayan her yüz kişiden 35’inin genç olduğunu, 1,5 milyona yakın gencin ise iş aradığını bildirdi. Bahçeli, üniversite kapılarında her yıl bekleyen genç sayısının, 2 milyona dayandığını, gençliği hayata tutunma umudunun giderek zayıfladığını savundu. Bahçeli, *“Geleceğini ses ve müzik yarışmalarına, piyangolara, bahislere, satış oyunlarına bağlayanların sayısı çığ gibi büyümektedir”* dedi.




*21/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Elde körük...* 


*GüLER KüMüRCü*
*AKşAM GAZETESİ*
*22.05.2008*


Kör noktalarda, çıkmaz sokaklarda patinaja devam, sanki tek derdimiz açma-kapama... AKP’nin tepesindekiler ortamı gerdirdikçe gerdiriyor, gerdiriyor, dayatıyorlar, *‘bir tek bizim dediğimiz doğru’* inadında ısrar ediyorlar, eleştiriye hiç tahammülleri kalmamış, ülkem yüksek gerilim altında, ipler kopuyor... Yargıtay Başkanlar Kurulu’nun dün yayınladığı bildiri patlama noktasına ulaşıldığının mı göstergesi? Bildirideki özellikle şu bölümü altı kalın çizgili olarak kayda geçiniz efendim; 

“Yargı huzurunda, kendini ve siyasi teşekkülünü hukuka uygunluk içinde savunmak, ithamların asılsızlığı inancına sahip olunuyorsa kendi karşı kanıtları ve gerekçeleriyle iddiaları çürütmek yerine, *‘dilediği her şeyi yapabilme yetkisini halktan aldığı’* gibi şaşırtıcı bir inançla, yargıyı ve mensuplarını halka şikayet ederek, hedef göstererek, hatta yabancı kişi ve kuruluşların yardım ve katkılarını sağlayarak, Türk yargısını etkileme niyet ve gayretine girmek suretiyle, açılan kapatma davasında lehe sonuç alma heves ve yöntemleri sıklıkla denenir olmuştur... 

Yargı ve mensupları yabancılara şikayet ediliyor. Hazırlanan düzenlemeler bizden önce onlara gösteriliyor. Bu hiçbir devlet ciddiyeti ile bağdaştırılamaz... Kapatma davası açan Yargıtay Başsavcısı ile toplum arasında husumet yaratılmaya çalışılıyor...”

Hukuk devletini koruma adına haklı olarak feryat edenlere hepimiz kulak vermek zorundayız ki dün CHP, MHP, DSP’den de bildiriye, YARGI’nın feryadına destek geldi... 

Peki... Hükümet’in A takımı toplumsal gerilimi düşürmek yerine aksine neden elinde körükle inadına devam ediyor? 

Yoksa Sayın Baykal’ın dediği doğru mu? Türkiye *‘ekim’* ayında erken seçime mi hazırlanıyor? Dolayısıyla da AKP’de seçim startı verildiği için mi böyle sadece kendi tribünlerine yönelik slogan- açıklamalar tercih ediliyor? 

Dün okudum, çok dikkatimi çekti, iddialara göre AKP kulislerinde çalışılan senaryolardan biri şöyle:* ‘AKP kapatılır ve en az 28 isme siyasi yasak gelir. Halen Meclis’in 550 sandalyesinden ikisi boş. Anayasa’nın 78’inci maddesine göre ‘boşalan üyeliklerin sayısı, üye tamsayısının yüzde beşini (yani 30 üyeyi bulduğu hallerde, ara seçimlerin üç ay içinde yapılmasına karar verilir’*. üte yandan Anayasa’nın 127’nci maddesi ise, *‘milletvekili genel veya ara seçiminden önceki veya sonraki bir yıl içinde yapılması gereken mahalli (..) seçimler milletvekili genel veya ara seçimleriyle birlikte yapılır’* diyor. 

Bu durumda, 29 Mart 2009 yerel seçimleri, Anayasa hükmü olarak ara seçimlerle birlikte yapılmak üzere erkene alınmış olacak. Anayasa Mahkemesi örneğin temmuz ayında karar verirse, ekim ayında ara seçim yapılması zorunlu. Kararın eylül-ekim aylarında verilmesi durumunda ise, ara seçimin aralık-ocak aylarında yapılması zorunlu. Yani bu senaryoya göre, Anayasa Mahkemesi kararına bağlı olarak, ekim-ocak döneminde ara seçimler ve yerel seçimlerin birlikte yapılması söz konusu...’ 

Evet, şayet bu senaryolar doğru ise yani kadersel karar tarihleri öne çekildiyse salı yazımda da belirttiğim gibi önümüzdeki kısa dönemde tempo her gün biraz daha, biraz daha yükselecek demektir... 

Bu ucube gerginlik, bu yoğun dayatmalar altında Ankara’nın ülkemin acil sorunlarına çözüm üretmesi mümkün olacak mı? Bu gerginlik daha uzun süre kaldırılabilir mi? 

Kilitlendik mi kırmızı pabuça?

Kilitlendik... 

Bakalım bu kilidi hangi* ‘akıl’* anahtarı açacak? O anahtar kimin/kimlerin elinde?

----------


## bozok

*Gidişat...* 


*24.05.2008* 
*HASAN üNAL*
*TERCüMAN GZT.*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AKLINI peynir ekmekle yememiş hiç kimse mevcut siyasi gidişattan memnun olamaz. Yargı kurumlarının devleti ve cumhuriyetin temel esaslarını savunmalarına hükümetten gelen cevaplar gidişatın ne kadar vahim hale geldiğini gayet iyi gösteriyor. 

Kendilerini her ne pahasına olursa olsun, AKP hükümetine destek vermek mecburiyetinde hissedenlerin yürütmeye çalıştıkları teorik tartışmaların tümüyle anlamsızlaştığı ortada. AB çevrelerinin AKP'nin kapatılmaması için canhıraş sürdürdükleri ve artık kabak tadı veren kampanyanın ülke içerisinde cemaat mensupları ve liboşlar dışında alıcısı kalmadığı açık. üyle ki, o çevrelerin hükümeti daha radikal ve daha faşizan olmaya kışkırtmalarına AKP yönetimi dahi paye vermemeye başladı. 


*Rejim krizine doğru uygun adımlarla...*

AKP üst yönetiminde 3 Kasım 2003'den bu yana var olan ama 22 Temmuz seçimlerinden itibaren iyice belirgin hale gelen rejimin temel ilkeleriyle oynama arzusu son hadiselerle iyice ortaya çıkmıştır. AKP'nin demokratik özgürlükleri sadece kendi amaçlarına uygun olduğu sürece talep ettiği açıktır. 

*Meclis'te bir bağımsız milletvekili AKP'li üyelerce linç edilmek istenirken, 1 Mayıs'ta işçiler coplanırken ve daha da kötüsü telekulak çeteleri ortalıkta terör estirirken hiç sesini çıkarmayan AKP yönetimi ve hükümeti iş kendine gelince demokrasi istiyor.* Oysa demokrasiler esaslar bütünlüğü üzerinde işlerler. 

ürneğin* telekulak çeteleri AKP'nin muhaliflerinin telefonlarını ve mekanlarını dinlerken ve de bunları internet sitelerine servis ederken hükümet neredeydi?* 

*Genelkurmay'ın elektronik iletişiminden sorumlu generalin telefonu/mekanı dinlenerek uluslararası bir casusluk yapılırken hükümet neden sessiz kaldı?* 

Bu soruları daha da artırabiliriz. Ama gerek yoktur. Hiç kimse eski YüK başkanı, AKP'nin üniversitelerde yapmak istediklerine karşı olduğu için telefonunun veya mekanının dinlenmesini demokratik bir yönetim tarzının gereği olarak anlatamaz. Yorumlayamaz...

Bunlara zamanında müdahale etmeyen AKP hükümeti Osman Paksüt hadisesinin meydana gelmesine de meydan vermiş olmaktadır. Veya bir başka ifadeyle, eğer başından beri bu telefon dinlemelere karşı hükümet gerekli tedbirleri almış olsaydı Osman Paksüt, kendisine karşı böyle bir izleme ve dinleme yapıldığından şüphe etmezdi. Emniyet'in açıklamaları herkes tarafından tam doğru kabul edilir ve zihinlerde hiçbir soru işareti kalmazdı. 


*Tek seslilik faşizmi...*

AKP hükümeti ile birlikte ülke genelinde tam bir tek seslilik oluştu medyada. Daha önceki yıllarda hükümetlerin izlediği AB siyasetlerini televizyonlarda sık sık eleştirme fırsatı bulan bu satırların yazarı AKP döneminde yaygın medyanın ambargosuna maruz kalmıştır. 

Ayrıca bu hükümet döneminde yağdanlık diye tabir edilen gazeteciliğe bir de parti medyası ilave edildiğini kim inkar edebilir? Gizli olması gereken istihbari bilgilerin bu parti medyasının sayfalarında çarşaf çarşaf yayınlanması ve telefonları/mekanları dinlenen insanların küçük düşürülmeye çalışılması, muhalifleri bu tür dinleme vs. ile yıldırma girişimleri hangi demokratik kültürün ürünüdür? 

İlk defa bir hükümet yakın tarihimizde bütün gazete ve televizyonların aynı telden çalması için bu kadar gayret sarfetmiş ve bütün yazarların AKP övgüsü yapmalarını sağlamak için seferber olmuştur. Bunun neresine demokrasi denilebilir? Ve bütün bunların üstüne gelen Sabah-ATV ihalesini aklı başında kim demokrasinin gelişmesi olarak değerlendirebilir? 


*Dışarıyla kurulan iltisaklar(*)...*

Hİü kimse Türkiye'nin dışarıya kapanmasını istemez. Hiç kimse Türkiye'nin etrafını duvarlarla çevirmek niyetinde değildir. Ancak hiç kimse de Türkiye'yi Avrupa ve Amerika ile ilişkilerinde basit bir müstemleke haline getirmemelidir. Hükümetin AB ile kurduğu iltisaklar, bu arada Barzani-Talabani ikilisinin AKP'ye duyduğu muhabbetin derinliği, Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi ile Yunanistan'ın AKP hayranlığının inanılmaz boyutları ortada. 

Kapatma davası ile birlikte AB cenahından gelen açıklamalar bugüne kadar her hangi bir müstemlekeye dahi layık görülmemiş derecede onur kırıcı olmaya başladı. Türk yargısı ve devlet kurumları AB yetkilileri tarafından tehdit edilir hale geldi ve bunları önlemekle görevli hükümet tam tersine onlarla işbirliği görüntüsü içerisinde... *Bunu kim normal görebilir?* 
Bir hükümetin attığı her adımı yabancılara onaylatmak istemesi; yapacaklarını içerdeki ilgili kurumlar ve kamuoyundan önce AB yetkilileriyle kotarmaya çalışması AB sürecinin gereği olarak izah edilemez. Ayrıca bir hükümetin Türkiye'nin temel anayasal yapısını ve milli devlet niteliğini tartışmaya açacak girişimlerde ısrar etmesi; Türk kimliğini tartışmaya açması AB sürecinin hiç mi hiç gereği olamaz. 

*Bugün geldiğimiz nokta açıkça bir rejim krizidir. Sebebi hükümettir.* 

*Demokrasi diye diye demokratik rejim ortadan kaldırılmaya çalışılmaktadır.* 

Hükümet telekulak çetelerini ortaya çıkarmadan, medyadaki tek sesliliğe son vermeden ve parti gazeteciliğini tamamen tasfiye etmeden demokrasi iddiasında bulunamaz.



(*) İltisak: Kavuşma, bitişme, birleşme (bozok tarafından eklendi...)

----------


## bozok

*GüNüN SORUSU*



*ABD İç Güvenlik Bakanı Michael Chertoff, temaslarda bulunmak üzere Ankara’ya gelmiş...

Biz hala ABD’nin eyaleti olmadıysak... Ve eğer bu bu adam gerçekten “iç güvenlik”ten sorumluysa, Ankara’da ne işi var?*



(Mustafa Mutlu / [email protected] / 29.05.2008)

----------


## bozok

*Devletini aşağılayan Babacan'ın sözleri kapatılma davasına delildir!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/05/2008* 



Bu ülke tarihi süreç içinde Ermeni kökenli olan Dışişleri Bakanlarını bile gördü de böyle bir densizliğe hiç tanık olmadı.

ülkenin dış dünyadaki namus temsilcisi, ülkesini adeta ahlaksızlıkla suçluyor.

Kim midir bunu yapan?

Ali Babacan’dır.

Peki, bu adam ne iş mi yapar?

Dışişleri Bakanıdır.

Nerede ne mi yapmıştır?

Brüksel’de Türkiye’ye hakaret etmiş, aşağılamıştır.

Nasıl mı?

Avrupa Parlamentosu’nda ettiği sözlerle.

Peki, ne mi demiştir?

Türkiye’de Müslüman çoğunluğun dini özgürlüklerle ilgili olarak sorunları olduğunu ifade ederek baskı yapıldığını kaydetmiştir.

Sorarım size, böyle bir sözün ülke imajı için Orhan Pamuk ya da PKK’lıların karalamalarından ne farkı vardır? üstelik onlar örgüt ya da şahıs, bu adam Dışişleri Bakanı...

Anayasal görevi bu tür hücumları savmak ve ülkesini savunmak olan bir Dışişleri Bakanı’nın böyle bir söz etmeye hakkı var mı?

Peki, söyledikleri doğru mudur?

Asla ve kat’a değildir.

Bu ülkede Müslümanlara baskı yoktur.

ülkenin yüz bin camii şerifinde her gün beş vakit ezan okunur ve insanlar özgür bir şekilde ibadetlerini yaparlar.

Bu, yüzyıllardır aynen böyledir.

Bu ülkede ibadet yapmam engellendi ya da müslüman olduğum için aşağılandım diyen bir ademoğlunu gösteremezsiniz.

Var diyen yalan söyler.

Söz konusu edilen eğer islamı siyasallaştırıp onu rejim haline getirme teşebbüsleri ise o başka şeydir. Böyle bir durumda yasalar elbette gereğini yapmış ve de yapmalıdır.

Onun ötesinde tek bir misal verilemez, çünkü yoktur.

Tersine, bu ülkede Allah ve Müslümanlık adıyla aldatmak ve onu oya dönüştürmek artık metot olmanın bile ötelerine taşmıştır.

Hal böyle iken bir Dışişleri Bakanı nasıl bu sözleri eder?

Sorarım size, Türkiye böyle bir bakana layık mıdır?

Türkiye’nin çıkarlarları, zihniyeti bu olan bir bakan tarafından korunabilir mi?

Ali Babacan derhal ama derhal istifa etmelidir.

Etmezse de azledilmelidir.

Devlet olmanın gereği budur.

Babacan Türkiye’ye hücum edenleri göğüsleyeceğine bizatihi kendisi hücum ediyor.

Bakın Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı dün *“Türkiye Müslüman olduğu için AB’ye asla giremeyecek”* dedi. Sorarım size, *Ali Babacan’ın görevi Sarkozy’e cevap vermek midir yoksa onun gibi Türkiye’ye hücum etmek mi?*

Bir başka boyut da açılan kapatılma davası ile ilgilidir.

Yargıtay Başsavcılığı da harekete geçip Babacan’ın bilinçle söylenmiş bu sözlerini kapatılma davasına dahil etmelidir.

Görüyorsunuz sevgili okurlar, AKP ile Türkiye’yi kimler ve nasıl yönetiyorlar!

*Türkiye her şeyi gördü de böyle bir Dışişleri Bakanı’nı hiç görmedi.*

----------


## bozok

*Babacan’ın şikayeti*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*[email protected]* 
*30 Mayıs 2008* 




SANMAYINIZ ki Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan’ın, Avrupa Parlamentosu Dışişleri Komisyonu’nda Türkiye’deki dini özgürlüklerle ilgili bir soruyu yanıtlarken:


*"Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunlar yaşıyor"* demesi bir dil sürçmesidir.

Hayır! 

Bu, *"insanlarımızın dinini yaşayamadığı"* için *"yeterince özgür sayılamayacağını"* söyleyen; TBMM’deki* "Egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız milletindir"* sözünün o nedenle *"tam olarak hayata geçmiş sayılamayacağını"* çağrıştıran sözler söyleyen Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın düşüncelerini de yansıtan, hesabı kitabı yapılmış bir siyasi görüştür.

Anayasa Mahkemesi’ndeki dava yüzünden bu sırada duyduğunuz *"Biz laikliği sadece korumakla kalmıyoruz, onu bilfiil yaşıyoruz"* türü laflara bakarsanız aldanırsınız.

Bu muhteremlerin* "demokrasiye"* bağlılıkları ne kadar ise, *"laikliğe"* bağlılıkları da ondan ne bir nebze fazla ne de bir nebze eksiktir.

Sadece bu iki değere değil, *"Avrupa Birliği’ne üye olma"* fikrine de bağlılıkları çok çok demokrasiye ve laikliğe bağlılıkları kadardır.

Ve hepsinin ortak noktası, *"amaca ulaşıncaya kadar böyle görünme"* stratejisidir.

O nedenle burada karşımızda samimi bir *"özgürlük"* taraftarı bakan yok.

Karşımızdaki bakan, *"Türkiye’deki Müslüman çoğunluğun laik rejimin getirdiği sınırlamalar yüzünden dinini yaşayamadığından"* şikayet eden ve *"bu rejim böyle kaldıkça Müslüman çoğunluk da maalesef bu zulme katlanmak zorundadır"* mesajını vermek isteyen biridir.

Aksi halde Sayın Ali Babacan’ın, geride kalan 6 yıllık Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi iktidarı tarafından söz konusu eksiklerin veya aksaklıkların giderildiğini, o nedenle artık* "dini özgürlük"* konusunda Türkiye’nin bir eksiği kalmadığını söylemesi gerekirdi.

Babacan da biliyor ki, şikayeti, Meclis’teki çoğunluğu ne kadar büyük olursa olsun bir siyasi iktidarın müdahale edemeyeceği alanla ilgili. 

Onu yani Anayasa’nın değiştirilmesi teklif dahi edilemeyen maddelerini bertaraf etmedikçe, AKP’nin yapabildikleri işte bu kadar oluyor.

Yani?

Yani cemaatlerin kamu kurumlarında egemen olması sağlanıyor. 

Kimseye yasak koymuyormuş gibi yapılırken verilen mesajlarla bağnazlık (yobazlık) güçlendiriliyor. 

Devletin koyduğu kurallara aykırı Kuran kurslarının açılması teşvik ediliyor. 

Cemaat yurtlarında geleceğin yobazları yetiştiriliyor. 

*"Namaz",* yaratanla kul ilişkisinden çıkartılıp *"İslami manifesto"*ya dönüştürülüyor.

Türkiye, nüfusuna göre *"en çok camiye sahip ülke"* haline geldiği halde bu da tatmin etmiyor.

Yıllar önce Korkut üzal’ın tavsiye ettiği şekilde *"cemaat gettoları"* kuruluyor, o da yetmiyor.

üünkü Babacan’ın şikayet ettiği o engel var ya... 

O yüzden Türkiye’yi bir şeriat devletine dönüştürmekte hÃ¡lÃ¡ zorlanıyorlar. 

Aksi halde istediklerini yapar, *"artık özgürüz"* derlerdi.

----------


## bozok

*Ya birisi Babacan’a şu soruları sorsaydı*


*31 Mayıs 2008* 
*Tufan TüRENü*
*[email protected]* 




TüRKİYE Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan, Avrupa Parlamentosu Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nde konuşurken büyük bir çam devirdi.

Bakın ne dedi:

*"Türkiye’de sadece azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorun yaşıyor."*

Komitedeki üyeler, ilk kez bir dışişleri bakanının ülkesini şikÃ¡yet ettiğine tanık oldu. 

üstelik bu bakan, yalnız şikayet etmekle kalmadı ülkesine düpedüz iftira attı.

*Ya o salondaki Avrupalılardan biri kalkıp şöyle bir soru sorsaydı:* 

*"Sayın Bakan, ben Türkiye’ye çok gittim. Sizin ülkenizde tam 80 bin cami var. Dini özgürlükler konusunda nasıl bir sorunla karşı karşıyasınız, açıklar mısınız?"*

Ne yanıt verecekti Babacan?

Adam devam etseydi ve yeni sorular sorsaydı:

*"Bu camilerde günde 5 vakit gümbür gümbür ezan okunmuyor mu?"* 

*"İsteyen, bu camilere gidip namazını kılmıyor mu?"*

*"Bu camilerin bakımını devletiniz karşılamıyor mu? Cami personelinin maaşlarını devletiniz ödemiyor mu?"*

*"ülkenizde hacca gitmek yasak mı?"*

*"Yüz binlerce çocuk, Kuran kurslarına gönderilmiyor mu?"*

*"İmam hatip liselerinde dini eğitim verilmiyor mu?"*

Ya da bir başka üye kalkıp şu soruyu sorsaydı:

*"Sayın bakan, ülkenizdeki okul sayısı 67 bin. Demek ki ülkenizde cami, okuldan daha fazla. Bu sizce normal mi?"*

Bu sorulara ne yanıt verecekti Ali Bey?

Kürsüde yüzü kızarmayacak mıydı?

* * *

Hele birisi kalkıp şunu sorsaydı: 

*"Sayın Bakan, benim bildiğim, sizin eşiniz tamamen İslam tesettürüne göre giyiniyor. Müslümanların dini özgürlükleriyle ilgili sorunları olsa eşiniz böyle giyinebilir mi?"*

*"Başbakan’ınızın ve öteki bakan arkadaşlarınızın çoğunun da eşleri örtülü değil mi?"*

*"Partiniz üst düzey atamalarda eşleri türbanlı bürokratları seçmiyor mu?"*

*"Sizin partinize bağlı belediyeler, kendisine ait mekÃ¡nlarda içkiyi yasaklamıyor mu?"*

*"Sayın Bakan, bu gerçeklerden sonra hÃ¡lÃ¡ ülkenizde Müslüman çoğunluğun dini özgürlükleri konusunda sorunları olduğunu söyleyebilir misiniz?"*

Merak ediyorum, eğer Ali Bey bu sorulara muhatap olsaydı ne yanıt verecekti?

Orada partisine destek sağlasın diye ülkesindeki doğruları saptıran bir Dışişleri Bakanı olarak yerin dibine girmeyecek miydi?

şimdi Nuri Bilge Ceylan’ın Türkiye için *"Yalnız ve güzel ülkem"* demekle ne kadar haklı olduğunu düşünün...

* * *

Ali Bey’e bir şeyi daha anımsatmak istiyorum:

*"Bakan Bey, bugün dünyada Türkiye dışında demokrasiyi benimseyip yaşam biçimine dönüştürmüş bir tek Müslüman ülke yoktur."*

Acaba bunun ne anlama geldiğini biliyor mu Ali Babacan?

Bunun değerinin farkında mı?

Ya bu ülkenin bunu Atatürk’e borçlu olduğunu...

Kendisinin de Atatürk sayesinde çıkıp o kürsüde konuşabildiğini hiç düşündü mü? 

Sanmıyorum. 

Eğer bunları bilseydi ya da bir parça düşünebilseydi, vicdanı bu şekilde konuşmasına izin vermezdi.

Avrupa Parlamentosu’nda konuşurken ülkesine böyle bir iftira atmayı aklının ucundan bile geçirmezdi.

----------


## bozok

*Vatanına çamur atan ve ihbar eden Ali Bey...Neden susuyorsun?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*31.05.2008* 



Avrupa Parlamentosu’nda yaptığı konuşmada, *“Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorun yaşıyor”* diyerek Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne tarihin en büyük çamurunu atan iftiracı ve muhbir Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan’dan dün bütün gün yanıt bekledik...

Neredeyse tuvalete gidişini bile basın açıklaması olarak yayınlattığı Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın internet sitesini 10 dakikada bir tıkladık...

Biz tıkladık ama Ali Bey’den *“tık”* çıkmadı!

Başını kuma gömdü ve Avrupalı meslektaşlarına kendi ülkesini neden jurnallediğini açıklamadı!

Türkiye’de yaşayan *“Müslüman çoğunluğun”* hangi dini özgürlüklerinin kısıtlandığını söylemedi!

Durup dururken böyle bir çamuru atmasının gerekçesini anlatmadı!
Sustu... Sindi... Kayboldu...

Sustukça küçüldü ve kendisine güvenmemiz için hiçbir neden kalmadığını kanıtladı!

Ettiğin lafı dini bütün bir tüccar olan babanla tartıştın mı Ali Bey?

Beş vakit namaz kılan annenle konuştun mu?

*“Aferin oğlum”* mu dediler sana,* “Sen ne demişsin be Ali”* mi?

Haydi onların karşısına çıkacak yüzü de bulamadın... Peki, hiç mi düşünmedin, *eğer Türkiye’de Müslümanlar üzerinde dinlerini yaşamalarını engelleyen bir baskı olsaydı, sen siyaset koltuklarını bu kadar hızla çıkabilir miydin?*

Türkiye’nin en önemli ve şerefli koltuklarından birine oturup, yanındaki türbanlı ve tesettürlü eşinle beraber krallarla, kraliçelerle, başkanlarla, cumhurbaşkanlarıyla, başbakanlarla aynı sofralarda yemek yiyebilir miydin?

Seni geçtik; bu ülkede Müslümanlara baskı olsaydı, bugün Cumhurbaşkanı’nın, Başbakan’ın, onlarca bakanın, onlarca müsteşarın, binlerce genel müdürün, daire başkanının eşleri hep *“türbanlı”* olabilir miydi?


***


Bu ülkede din her zaman kutsal kabul edildi Ali Bey ve dine saygı duyuldu...

Tamam; sizden önceki iktidarlar tarafından da kullanıldı ama hiçbiri sizin kadar din üzerinden prim toplamaya çalışmadı...

Halkın inancını bu kadar sinsice kullanmadı...

İnananları, kendi devletlerine karşı böylesine kışkırtmadı...

Ve çok daha önemlisi, elin yabancısına, kendi vatanını jurnallemedi!


***


Yüzüne bakınca pırıl pırıl adamsın Ali Bey!

Ama o masum yüzün bir maske olduğunu; taktığın kravatın, giydiğin takım elbisenin altında cüppeli bir adamın yaşadığını gösterdin bize...

Seni artık *“bakanım”* olarak kabul etmiyorum; git kendine *“bakacak”* başka birilerini bul!

Birazcık onurlu davran, ülkene ettiğin bu büyük hakaretten sonra istifa et...


*****

*BUNLAR MI EKSİK?*

Ali Babacan’ın* “Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorun yaşıyor”* derken şu sorunları mı kastetti?


* Dört kadınla evlenememe özgürlüğü!

* Mirastan erkeklerin daha fazla pay alması özgürlüğü!

* Devlet dairelerinde ve okullarda harem-selamlık uygulamasına geçme özgürlüğü!

* Kadınları dövebilme, okutmama ve çalıştırmama özgürlüğü!

* Mahkeme yerine kadıya, üniversite yerine medreseye gitme özgürlüğü!

* Dini kurallara uymayanları asma veya taşlama özgürlüğü!

----------


## bozok

*Babacan için yolun sonu... şimşek ayrı bir facia!*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]* 
*01.06.2008* 




Fransız dışişleri bakanını düşünebiliyor musunuz, Avrupa Parlamentosu’nda konuşma yapıyor ve şöyle diyor; *“Sadece azınlıkların değil (not düşelim; Fransa Avrupa Birliği’nin azınlıklarla ilgili düzenlemelerini resmen tanımıyor) benim ülkemde hiçkimsenin hatta ‘en büyük topluluk olan Hıristiyanların bile’ ibadet etme özgürlüğü hatta dinlerini yaşama şansları yok. Hepsi büyük bir baskı altında...”* 

Bu cümleleri sarf eden, bir Fransız, Alman, İngiliz hatta beğenmediğimiz Yunan bakana ne olur biliyor musunuz; daha konuşması bitmeden görevden alırlar... Onu bakan yapan parti *“halktan özür diler”* ve zatın *“siyasi hayatı”* biter! 

Peki bizim *“Bakan Bebecan”* ne diyor? Söylediklerine rağmen ne oluyor?
Detayları kaçırdıysanız tekrar arz edeyim; *“...Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunlar yaşıyor. Türkiye’de son dönemde laiklik eksenli bir tartışma yaşanıyor. Bizim laiklik tanımımız çok açık: Din ve devlet işlerinin açık şekilde birbirinden ayrılması. Devletin de bireylerin dininin gereğini yerine getirmesine müdahale etmemesi. Burada farklı inançtakiler de dinsizler de bu özgürlük ortamından faydalanabilmeliler...”* 

Evet, yanlış okumadınız, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni temsil etmesi için gönderildiği Avrupa Parlamentosu Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nde, yaptığı konuşmada* “Türkiye’yi yerden yere vuruyor ve Müslümanlar’ın Türk Devleti’nin baskısı altında dini özgürlüklerini yaşamadığını”* iddia edecek kadar ileri gidiyor. Hoşgeldin Orhan Pamuk veya Elif şafak! 

Yabancıları karşında görünce veya yabancılar *“Aslansın”* diye sırtını sıvazlayınca veryansın et ülkene, seni *“besleyen, okutan, büyüten”* dünyada *“Müslümanlar’ın rahat ettiği, İslam dinini yüzyıllarca her şeyinden fazla değer vererek gururla ‘Müslümanım’ diyen insanların olduğu ülkene bas küfürü!”* 

Sevgili dostlar, bu konuşma *“Ne olacak, olmuşsa olmuş”* denecek ve hiçbir yaptırımı olmayacak bir konuşma değil. Her şeyden önce bu ülkede *“Ben Müslümanım”* diyen herkese büyük bir ayıp ve haksızlık. İşin bir de daha vahim boyutu var; eğer Babacan’ın söyledikleri *“AKP’nin de fikri”* ise ve *“AKP yönetimi Babacan ile ilgili bir yaptırım kararı almaz hatta sahip çıkarsa”*, aynı fikri paylaştıklarını sessiz kalarak onaylarlarsa, Türkiye adına durum daha da korkutucu. Türkiye, *“her dinamiği”* ile *“yabancılara şikayet eden”* ve “*Yardım edin, bu ülkeyi ‘yabancılarla birlikte’ değiştirip yönetelim”* çağrısı yapan bir iktidara sahip ve esas bizler yani bu ülkedeki “normal çoğunluk” tam bir baskı altındayız! 

*Sonuç 1:* AKP Hükümeti’nin “en ağır darbe aldığı” iki bakanı Babacan ve Mehmet şimşek. Babacan, ne ekonomiden ne dış politikadan anlıyor. Bugüne kadar özellikle ekonomide “iyi” algılatılmasının tek sebebi yabancılara *“yüzde 100 itaat etmesi”* ve ülkeyi *“yabancı sıcak paranın”* istila etmesine sessiz kalması. Dışişleri Bakanlığı için söyleyecek zaten *“kelime”* yok, çünkü *“koltuk”* zaten boş! 

*Sonuç 2:* *Mehmet şimşek ise ayrı bir facia.* 2001 krizinde milyarlarca doları *“manipüle”* ederek Türkiye’ye en büyük kötülüğü yapan bir *“yabancı kurumun temsilcisi”* olarak, kendisi İngiliz vatandaşı, karısı Amerikan vatandaşı olmasına rağmen, Türk Hazinesi’nin başında! Düşünsenize *“milli menfaatlerimizi”* bu zat,* “elinde yetiştiği yabancılara karşı savunuyor!”* 

*Sonuç 3:* Dünyada her şey *“sebep-sonuç”, “suç-ceza”, “karar-sonuç”* gibi ilişkilere dayanır. Subjektif dinamikler bu kriterlere uymaz ve sonuçta *“katılımcılarının”* hepsini felakete götürür. Eğer Erdoğan bu ülkede *“hepimizin Başbakanı olduğunu iddia ediyorsa”,* kendisine bir Türk vatandaşı olarak sesleniyorum; Babacan’ın bu yaptığı *“yaptırımsız”* kalamaz ve Mehmet şimşek isimli *“İngiliz”* bu ülkenin asla ama asla *“bakanı”* olamaz...

*Son söz:* Türkiye* “yabancılara”* yaranmak için her şeyi yapan bakanları, kimsenin tanımadığı dönemde Türkiye’ye küfür ederek *“tanınan”* Elif şafak gibileri, Türklüğe* “küfür”* ederek Nobel alan yazarları, sanatçıları ikinci defa görüyor. Daha önce de aynı şeyleri yaşadık; bazıları Yunan ordusunun önüne *“Kurtardınız bizi bunlardan”* diyerek attılar ama onların da sonu* “hüsran”* oldu. *“Ali Kemal versiyonlarına”* duyurulur!

----------


## bozok

*Daha büyük zillet olmaz*

 
*Türkiye’yi şikayet eden Babacan’ı topa tutan üztürk, “Projeyi Batı kotardı, AKP de taşeronu. Dışa karşı boyunları bükük. Bundan büyük zillet olabilir mi!” dedi.* 


*Babacan’a tepki dinmiyor*
Türkiye’yi Avrupa’ya şikayet ettiği için istifası istenen Ali Babacan’a tepki gösteren üztürk, *“Laikliği din gibi göstererek İslam ile karşı karşıya getirmek istiyor”* dedi

Dışişleri Bakanı ve Baş Müzakereci Ali Babacan’ın Avrupa Parlamentosunda yaptığı *“Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunlar yaşıyor”* sözlerine tepkiler çığ gibi büyüyor. Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, vatandaşlar ve siyasiler tarafından istifası istenen Ali Babacan’ın devlet adabına uymayan sözlerinin arkasında yatan gerçek niyeti açıkladı. Prof. üztürk, “İslam dinini bir metre beze indirgeyenler, Allah’ın adını kullanarak, Kur’an-ı Kerim’in* ’özgürlük ve bağımsızlık’* olarak ifade ettiği *’istitaat’* yani* ’güç yeterliliği’*ni ortadan kaldırmayı amaçlamaktadır. Batı’dan kotarılan ve AKP’nin de taşeronluğunu üstlendiği bu proje, Laikliği din gibi göstererek İslam ile karşı karşıya getirmek ve sonuçta da anti-emperyalist devlet karakterini yok etmek projesidir” dedi. 


*Yazıklar olsun*
Batı kaynaklı bu projede zaman zaman açık verildiğini ve bunun üzerini örtmek için de dinin kullanıldığını ifade eden üztürk,* “Bir ülkenin dünyaya karşı emperyalizme karşı mücadele verip başarmış, bütün mazlum milletlere örnek olmuş bir Atatürk Türkiye’sinin Dışişleri Bakanının bu zillet tablolarını dünyanın orasında burasında çizmesi bizi kahrediyor. Bunlara yazıklar olsun. Bunlar vekil değil, Milletin kara kaderi. Kendisi benim Dışişleri Bakanım değildir”* diye konuştu. Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, Batı’nın Türkiye’yi parçalama projesinin önündeki en büyük engelin*, “İslamiyet’in ve Atatürk mirasının anti-emperyalist karakteri”* olduğunu belirterek, bunun AKP hükümeti eliyle yok edildiğini savundu. 


*AKP taşeron*
Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk,* “Bölücülük, laik-anti laik kavgasıyla, laikliği din gibi göstererek, İslam ile karşı karşıya getirme telaşındalar. Bu Hıristiyan dünyanın Müslüman Türkiye’yi çökertme politikasıdır. AKP de bu politikaların taşeronudur”* diye konuştu. 


*Haber: Ceyhun BOZKURT*






*02/06/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Siyasi iflas*


*Okay Gönensin* 
*[email protected]* 
*07.06.2008* 




Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin, türbanın yolunu açmayı amaçlayan anayasa değişikliklerini yok sayması üzerine hukuk cephesinde yoğun bir bombardıman devam ediyor.

Hukukçular tam ikiye bölünmüş durumda. Bir kısmı Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yetkisini aştığını söyleyip tepki gösteriyor, diğer kısmı ise kararın hukuki temelleri olduğunu söylüyor.

Hangi kısma katılırsanız katılın, yapılacak bir şey yoktur. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin* “Anayasa’yı ihlal ettiği”*ni söyleyenlerin de yapabilecekleri bir şey yok.

Ancak, karara infilal halinde tepki gösterenlerin, olayın siyasi yönünü görmeleri gerekir.


***

AKP hükümeti, Avrupa Birliği hedefini gözünden uzaklaştırdığı günden başlayarak bugünün şartlarını kendi elleriyle hazırladı.

AKP’nin en tepesi* “kuvvetler ayrılığı”*nın ne olduğunu anlamadığı için* “oy çokluğu”* ile her şeyin yapılabileceğine inandı. Oysa kuvvetler ayrılığı sisteminin varlık nedeni ve amacı zaten oy çokluğuna dayanan hükümetlerin bir tür* “çoğunluk diktası”* kurmalarını önlemektir.

AKP’nin tepesi ve gövdesi, özgürlükler meselesini de hazmetmekte güçlük çektiği için türban meselesi üzerine yoğunlaştı ve demokratik savunma sistemlerini kendi eliyle tahrip etti.

Türban meselesinin, türban takanların mağduriyetini giderecek bir toplumsal uzlaşma ile çözümlenmesi ihtimali de yine AKP’nin yanlış politikasıyla yok edildi.* Sonuçta türbanda “çözüm” gerçekleşti ama AKP’nin isteğinin tam tersi yönde gerçekleşti.* 

Bütün ülke 1982 Anayasası’ndan kurtulunması ve çağdaş bir anayasa yapılması konusunda fikir birliği içindeyken, *AKP hükümeti bunu da yüzüne* *gözüne bulaştırdı.*

Siyasi iflasın diğer yüzünde, dünyadaki gelişmelere bağlı olarak ekonomide iyimser gidişin tersine dönmesi ve hükümetin bu gelişmeleri seyretmesi de vardır.

Bu siyasi iflas tablosunu görmemekte ısrar etmek, *“hukuk darbesi”* gibi formülleri tekrar ederek, mağduriyet politikalarıyla yetinmek bundan sonra da aynı yanlışların tekrarlanması tehlikesine götürür.

*AKP’nin yanlışlarının kendisine çıkan faturası kapanmak olabilir ama, Türk toplumuna daha yüksek bir fatura çıkmaktadır. ünümüzdeki dönemde yaşanacak yönetim boşluğunun Türk toplumuna faturasını bugünden hesaplamak zordur ama sonuçta bütün bu olup bitenleri Türk halkının nasıl gördüğü sandık ortaya konulduğu zaman belli olacaktır.*

----------


## bozok

*şİMDİ ANLADIK...* 
*şantaja bak şantaja!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/06/2008* 



Avrupa Parlamentosu Başkanı* Hans Gert Pöttering* AKP kapatılırsa müzakereler askıya alınır buyurmuş!.. 

Breh, breh, breh... şantaja bakar mısınız!.. Gerçi şantajı yapanın AB Komisyonu bağlamında yaptırımı olan biri değil, ama sözleri yine de ilginç.. *Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın bu sözler Türkiye yani AKP kaynaklıdır*, yani açıklama AKP’lilerin arzusu ile yapılmıştır. Akıllarınca bu tür baskılarla AKP’nin kapatılmasını engelleyecekler.. 

Yahu Türkiye sömürge midir ki hakimleri bu tür korkutmalarla karar değiştirecek?.. 

Neymiş efendim müzakereler dururmuş!.. *Ortada müzakere mi var ki duruyor..* Aradan geçen dört yılda hangi mesafe alındı da müzakerelerin duracağını söylüyorsunuz... AP sopası ile yargıçlarımızı değil, ancak AKP’yi terbiye eder ve etki altına alırsınız... 

*Bu açıklamayla Ali Babacan’ın aylardır ne iş yaptığı sorusu da cevaplanmış oluyor...*

----------


## bozok

*AKP iktidarında yaşanan ilkler!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/07/2008* 



AKP işbaşı yaptığı günden itibaren Türk halkına travma üstüne travma yaşatmaya devam etmektedir. Daha önce hiç kimsenin aklına gelmeyen şeyler AKP iktidarı döneminde milletin başına gelmiştir. Daha önce duyulmayan sözler yeni dönemde iktidar yetkililerinin ağzından sular seller gibi akmaktadır. Totaliter zihniyet; mandacı icraat ve söylem; özgürlük, demokrasi ve milli egemenlik kavramlarıyla maskelenerek pazarlanmaktadır. Türkiye birçok ilkle AKP iktidarının işbaşına gelmesiyle tanışmıştır.


*AKP iktidarının ilkleri!*

İnsanlar ilk kez Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’nın ağzından bir esnaf yurttaşa karşı* “Ananı da al, git!”* söylemini duydu. Yine ilk kez bir bakan sorunlarını çözmekle görevli olduğu çiftçilere *“Gözünüzü toprak doyursun”* dedi. ABD’lilere bizi *“Süpürmeyin, kullanın”* diyen danışmanlarla da ilk kez Türkiye bu iktidar döneminde tanıştı.

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı ilk kez otuz küsur bin vatandaşını şehit eden terör örgütünün başına *“Sayın Abdullah ücalan”* dedi. Aynı konuşmada Sayın Başbakan kanları pahasına bu ülkeyi koruyan şehitler için de* “kelle”* sözcüğünü kullandı. Yine ilk kez olmak üzere bu konuda açılan davada Sayın Başbakan *“üç kuruşluk”* tazminata mahkÃ»m edildi. Bu davayı açan avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz ise tamamen tesadüf (!) olarak bir başka suçlamayla ilişkilendirilerek tutuklandı!

Başbakan Erdoğan yine ilklerden olmak üzere *“alt kimlik/üst kimlik”* söylemini dile getirdi. Türk milletine yönelik olarak da kendinize* “Türkiyeli”* deyin diye ilginç bir tavsiyede bulundu. Türban konusu da *“Velev ki siyasi simge!”* söylemiyle bu ilkler arasındaydı.


*Kıbrıs konusunda ilkler!*

Türkiye’nin Başbakanı ilk kez geçmişte ülkeyi yöneten iktidarları Kıbrıs’ta *“üözümsüzlük çözümdür”* stratejisi uygulamakla suçladı. Bu stratejiyi değiştirerek Kıbrıs konusunda ilk defa Rumlardan* “Bir adım önde olacağız”* türünden bir AKP yöntemini uygulamaya soktu. Annan Planı’na *“Evet”* denilmesi için Türkiye’deki ikidar, Kıbrıs Türk Halkı’nı telkin altına aldı.

Süleymaniye’de Mehmetçiğin başına çuval geçirilmesi olayıyla ilgili olarak *“ABD’ye nota verecek misiniz?”* sorusuna Türkiye Başbakanı’nın* “Ne notası bu? Müzik notası mı?”* diye cevap vermesi de diplomatik ilkler arasındaki yerini aldı.


*AB’ye bağımlılığın kutsanmasında ilkler!*

İktidarca hazırlanan yargı reform taslağının *“Yargıtay’ın bilgi ve görüşü alınmadan şekillendirilmesi ve AB’nin sorumlu komiserine sunulması”* da şaşırtıcı ilkler arasındadır. Sivil anayasa adı altında hazırlanan taslakların ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde tartışılması, oradan da adeta onay için ABD’ye taşınması da bir ilktir.

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi (AKPM) Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’nin (AKP) kapatılması halinde* “Türkiye için izleme süreci mekanizmasının, gerektiği takdirde ciddi bir biçimde tekrar gözden geçiririz”* ve* “Türkiye’deki demokrasinin işleyip işlemediğini denetleriz. Hatta gerekirse Türkiye’nin Avrupa Konseyi’ne üyeliğinin devam edip etmemesini tartışmaya açarız”* şeklindeki Türkiye’yi tehdit eden karara AKP’li üyelerin oylarıyla destek vermesine de Türk halkı ilk kez şahit olmuştur. 

Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı’nın AKP’nin bir toplantısına katılarak Türkiye’deki* “Türban”* sorunuyla ilgili konuşarak Türkiye’nin içişlerine burnunu sokması da bir ilktir.

Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan’ın* “Avrupalıların söylediği gibi Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslimler değil, Müslüman çoğunluğun da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunları”* var şeklindeki açıklaması da ilklerden bir başkasıydı.

AKP’ye kapatma davası açılınca AB ve ABD’lilere* “Bizi destekleyen bildiri yayımlayın, Türkiye’ye baskı yapın!”* türünden doğrudan ve dolaylı talepler de Türkiye’nin alışık olmadığı türden AKP’ye özgü ilklerdendir.

----------


## bozok

*AKPM REZALETİ* 


*HASAN üNAL*
*TERCüMAN GZT.*
*01.07.2008*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AüILIMI Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi ve Avrupa Konseyi bünyesinde faaliyet gösteriyor. Avrupa Konseyi üyesi bütün ülkelerin milletvekillerinden oluşan ve toplamda 665 üyesi olan bir kurulun ya da meclisin adı oluyor.

Aslında AB ile organik bir bağı yok; ancak AB üyesi ülkelerin milletvekilleri de orada olduğu için çoğu zaman AB ile Avrupa Konseyi davranışlarında çok ciddi paralellikler görülebiliyor.

Türkiye konusunda bir farkları yok

AKP aleyhine açılan kapatma davasından bu yana AKPM bir yandan AB ise öte yandan Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni baskı altına almaya çalışıyorlar. Bu çabalara bir yandan dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan öte yandan da AKPM’deki Türk grubu milletvekillerinden AKP mensupları destek oluyorlar. AKPM’nin daha önce kapatma davası aleyhine bir bildiri yayınlamış olduğunu biliyoruz.

*Geçen hafta AKPM Türkiye ile ilgili olarak iki karar aldı.* Perşembe günü (26 Haziran) aldığı karar AKP aleyhine açılmış olan kapatma davasıydı. Bir gün sonra ise Bozcaada ve Gökçeada’da yaşayan Rumlar’ın hak ve özgürlüklerini yeterince yaşayamamakta olduklarına dair başka bir karar aldı.* İşin garip tarafı AKP mensubu milletvekilleri de bu kararlara katıldılar.*

Birinci karar yani kapatma davası ile ilgili olanı AKP’nin din üzerinden siyaset yaptığını gizlemiyor; ancak bu tarzda partilerin Avrupa’nın başka ülkelerinde de var olduğunu; bu tür partilerin kapatılması yerine laiklik karşıtı fiillerine dava açılması gerektiği gibi pek rastlanmamış ve çelişkilerle dolu bir teze dayanıyor.

üte yandan Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni etkilemek gibi bir niyetleri olmadığını söylemesine rağmen, aslında Mahkeme’yi etkilemek için her şeyi yapıyor. Ancak bunu bilinçsiz ve bilgisizce yaptığı da açıktır. ürneğin Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne, karar verirken Avrupa standartlarına ve Venedik Komisyonu’nun siyasi partilerin kapatılmasına ilişkin olarak belirlediği kriterlere uyması tavsiyesinde bulunuyor. 

Oysa iddianameyi okusalar, Başsavcının kapatma isterken bütün gerekçelerini Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nin oluşturduğu içtihatlara ve Venedik Komisyonu’nun tavsiye kararlarına dayandırdığını görecekler. AKPM bu kararla sadece Türk yargısını baskı altına almaya çalışmakla kalmıyor; aynı zamanda Avrupa Konseyi bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren AİHM’i de etki ve baskı altına alıyor. üünkü AKP kapatılırsa, bu dava AİHM’e gidecektir. Konsey bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren AKPM bu kararıyla Konsey’in bir başka kuruluşunu şimdiden etkileme çabasına girişirken, bugüne kadar savundukları değerleri ortadan kaldırmış oluyor.


*Bozcaada ve Gökçeada Kararı*

Ertesİgün yine AKPM tarafından kabul edilen Bozcaada ve Gökçeada’daki Rumların konumlarına ilişkin karar ise Türkiye’ye karşı açıkça düşmanlık içeren bir belgedir. üünkü belge bu adaların halklarının ta antik çağlardan bu yana Rumlardan oluştuğunu söyleyerek başlıyor ve 1922’ye kadar Yunanistan tarafından idare edildiğini söylüyor.

Yani koskoca Osmanlı asırlarını ve o asırlarda adalara yerleşen Türk ahaliyi yok farz ediyor. 1922’ye kadar Yunanistan tarafından idare edildiğini söylemek suretiyle hem tarih bilmediğini hem de Türk düşmanı olduğunu açıkça gösteriyor. Rumların yararlanamadıkları hakları ve özgürlüklerini anlattığı bölümler ise yaşanan gerçeklerle uyumlu değil. 

Bu arada Batı Trakya’da yaşayan Türklerin *‘Türk’* olduklarının dahi Yunanistan tarafından kabul edilmediğini; bu iddiayı sürdüren Türklerin takibata uğradıklarını; vakıflarına Yunan yetkililerinin birbiri ardına darbeler vurduğunu söylemeye bile gerek yok. İş Türkiye’ye gelince hemen birleşiveriyorlar.

Bu iki kararın da açıkça Türk ve Türkiye düşmanlığı üzerine inşa edildiğini kimse inkar edemez. Türk milletini daha da yaralayan husus ise, AKP milletvekillerinin hangi ruh, vicdan ve psikoloji ile Türkiye düşmanı bu kararlara oy verdiğidir. Hatta kapatma davası ile ilgili olan birinci kararın taslağının hazırlanmasına AKP’li başkanın üç Ermenistan ve bir Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi milletvekili ile birlikte imza atmış olması gerçekten ibretlik bir durumdur.


*Türkiye aleyhine işbirliği* 

Bütün bunlar göstermektedir ki, AKP hem yıllardır hem de son zamanlarda Türkiye’nin milli çıkarları aleyhine yürütülen pek çok dış merkezli projede dış güçlerle işbirliği yapmaktadır.* Dışişleri bakanı olarak Türkiye’yi dışarıya karşı savunmakla yükümlü olan Ali Babacan haksız, tutarsız, izansız ve hatta hasmane bir şekilde Türkiye’yi dışarıya şikayet etmektedir.*

AKPM’deki milletvekilleri Türkiye aleyhine kararlar konusunda Ermenistan ve Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi milletvekilleriyle işbirliği halindedir. Bütün bunların adı en iyimser kelime ise görevi kötüye kullanmaktır. üünkü hem o bakan hem de söz konusu milletvekilleri dışarıya karşı Türkiye’yi savunmakla yükümlüdürler. 

*Ve yaptıklarının, bundan sonra dönüşü de kalmamıştır.*



*...*

----------


## bozok

*Bakan şimşek başarısızlığın faturasını siyasete ödetmek istiyor*


*Güngör Uras*
*Milliyet Gzt.*
*09.07.2008*



Ekonomiden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Bay şimşek’e göre, ekonomide durum *“güllük gülistanlık”* idi. Ekonomi normalleşme sürecine girmişti. Dışarıdaki rüzgarlar bile bizi sallamıyordu... Ama ... ”*Ah şu gözü kör olası siyasi belirsizlik... Her şeyi rezil etti. üstelik 20 milyar dolarlık bir fatura çıkardı...”* 

Hikayeyi bilmeyen vardır. Anlatayım: “Beş altı yaşlarındaki çocuk, eniştesini bir kenara çekmiş. *“Enişteciğim*” demiş.”* Ablamla evlendiğinizden bu yana kaç yıl geçti... Sizin ne zaman çocuğunuz olacak?”* 

Enişte bey başlamış anlatmaya, *“Bak evladım”* demiş. *“Biliyorsun çocukları leylekler getirir. Bugüne kadar bebek sipariş edecek leylek bulamadık. Eğer bu ilkbahardaki göç sırasında leylekler bizim evin üzerinden de geçerse, biz de bir bebek ısmarlarız.”* 

üocuk eniştesinin yüzüne bakmış, bakmış... Sonra kafasını kaşımış... 

*”Enişte”* demiş... *”Siz böyle bebek sahibi olacağınızı sanıyorsanız, biz daha çooook bekleriz...”* 

Hikayedeki gibi, Bay şimşek, sorunların sadece ve sadece *“siyasi belirsizlikten kaynaklandığını”* sanıyorsa, biz daha çoook bekleriz. 


*Belirsizlik hükümetten* 

*1)* Evet, siyasi belirsizlik, yatırım harcama kararı verecekleri etkiler. Ama siyasi belirsizliğin sorumlusu kim? TBMM’de çoğunluğa sahip bir siyasi parti, onun hükümeti, Cumhurbaşkanı var. Bürokrasinin tepelerinde yandaşları oturuyor. 

Ama geliniz görünüz ki, bu partinin* ‘zafer kazandığı’* seçimden bu yana ülkede siyasi belirsizlik ve huzursuzluk tırmanıyor. 

Siyasi belirsizliğe ve huzursuzluğa neden olan konuları ekonomik ve sosyal sorunların önüne ısrarla çıkaran parti, iktidar partisi, hükümet ise Bay şimşek’in de üyesi olduğu hükümet. Ekonomiden Sorumlu Bay şimşek, *“ekonomi”* konuşacağına, devamlı* “siyaset”* konuşuyor. *‘Siyasi belirsizlik ve huzursuzluk’* ateşine benzin döküyor. 


*Sorun yaratıyor* 

*2)* *Ekonominin tüm dengeleri tamamdı da* siyasi belirsizlik sonucu mu dengeler bozuldu? 

*(a)* Cari açık tırmanıyor. üzelleştirilecek KİT, satılacak kamu ve özel sektör varlığı azaldığı için, dışarıda alıcıların hevesi kaçtığı için, bundan sonra özelleştirme geliri ve varlık satışıyla döviz bulmak zorlaştı. Açığı krediyle kapatmaya mecburuz. 

Kredi verecekler, açığın büyüklüğü ve de siyasi huzursuzluk nedeniyle faizi yükseltmeye başladı. 

*(b)* Ucuz döviz ithalatı coşturmaya devam ediyor. 
*(c)* İşsizlik azalmıyor, artıyor. 
*(d)* Yüksek faizin de rüzgarıyla ülkede gelir dağılımı giderek çarpıklaşıyor. Dar ve sabit gelirli pahalılıktan yakınıyor. 
*(e)* Hükümetin IMF ve AB çıpalarını gevşetmesi, politikalarını oluşturamaması, ekonomide, içeride ve dışarıda ciddi kararlar alınmasını güçleştiriyor. 

üzetle,* “Evet, siyasi belirsizlik”* ekonomiyi olumsuz etkiler... Ama bizim ekonomimizin siyasi belirsizlikten daha önemli, temel sorunları var. Bunları çözemeyenlerin,* “siyasi belirsizlik” bahanesiyle* günahtan kurtulmaları mümkün olamaz.


...

----------


## bozok

*100 milyar dolarlık fatura*


*Yalçın DOğAN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*9 Temmuz 2008*



EKONOMİDEN sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek siyasal belirsizliğin faturasını hesaplıyor. Belirsizlik, parti kapatma davası bağlamında. Ona göre:

Faizlerdeki artışın sonucunda, siyasi belirsizlik, Hazineye 20 milyar YTL ek yük getiriyor. Borsada şirketlerin değeri de 80 milyar dolar düşüyor. *Toplam maliyet 100 milyar dolara yakın.*

*Bu hale kim getiriyor?* 

*Siyasal belirsizliği yaratan kim?* 

*Toplumu ikiye bölen ve hala da bölmeye devam eden, belirsizliği her gün katlayarak pompalayan kim?* 

*AKP’li bakan aslında faturayı kendi iktidarına çıkardığının farkında değil.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Bozulacak “huzur’’ mu kaldı?* 


*UFUK SüYLEMEZ*
*TERCüMAN GZT.*
*11.07.2008* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SAYIN Başbakan ülkede giderek kötüleşen ekonomik, sosyal ve siyasal gidişat karşısında iyice kontrolü kaybettiğini hala görebilmiş değil.
üünkü milletçe hepimizi derinden yaralayan ve şok eden son terör saldırılarında 3 polisimizin şehit edilmesi ve 2 polisimizin de yaralanması karşısında gösterdiği tepki işin vahametini hala kavrayamadığını gösteriyor. ülkede güpe gündüz pompalı tüfeklerle konsolosluklar basılarak emniyet mensuplarımızı şehit ediyorlar.

Aynı gün Ağrı Dağı'nda tırmanış yapan 3 Alman dağcının PKK'lı teröristlerce kaçırıldığı açıklanıyor. AKP iktidarı ise bu esnada "muhalif tevkifatı" yaparak ülkede Mc Carthy rüzgarları estiriyor.


*En yüksek faiz*

Ekonomi ise tamamen başıboş. Gerçek ve basit usulde gelir vergisi mükelleflerin sayısı son 5 yılda nüfus arttığı halde azalıyor.

2004 yılında 1 milyon 748 bin 846 olan gerçek usulde gelir vergisi mükelleflerinin sayısı son 5 yıldan sonra Mayıs 2008 itibarı ile 1 milyon 726 bin 822'ye düşüyor.

Aynı şekilde basit usulde gelir vergisi mükellefi olan esnaf sanatkarların sayısı ise son 5 yılda 819 bin 143'den, 757 bin 089'a düşüyor.

Cari açığın 50 milyar doları, dış ticaret açığının ise 60 milyar doları aşacağından endişe ediliyor.

Dünyanın en yüksek reel faizini vermemize rağmen sıcak para artık eskisi gibi gelmiyor.

Enflasyonda çift hanelere yine geri dönülüyor.


*İntikam operasyonları* 

İşTE bu koşullar altında ipin ucunu tamamen kaçıran AKP iktidarı siyasi rövanş ve intikam operasyonları ile toplumu giderek daha fazla kutuplaştırmayı ve germeyi marifet sayıyor.

Hakkında iddianame düzenlenmeden, mahkemeye çıkarılmadan, savunma hakkı tanınmadan, insanlar yargısız infaza tabi tutuluyor, üstelik AKPCİ'lerin *"İnsan hakları - özgürlükler"* şamataları altında.

Hitler, Musolini dönemlerini dahi aratmayan, keyfi - kasti - gözdağı vermeye sindirmeye yönelik devleti tek parti devletine dönüştürme gayretleri, toplumda büyük endişeler yaratıyor.

İşte bu vahim gidişat ve kaos ortamında giderek bir rejim krizine dönüşen koşullarda, artık meşruiyeti tartışılan uygulamalar yaygınlaşıyor.

Tüm bunların üzerine de Sayın Başbakan kalkıp, hiç sıkılmadan* "Türkiye'nin huzurunu ve istikrarını bozamayacaklar"* türünden nutuklar atıyor.

Ama bu lafların hiçbir inandırıcılığı ve ikna ediciliği maalesef olmuyor.
*üünkü artık kredibiliteleri bitti.* ülkeyi cadı kazanına dönüştürdüler. İnsanları telefonla konuşurken, mail atarken Abdülhamit'in jurnalci başlarının yaptığı biçimde karalamaya, izlemeye başladılar. Koca ülke adeta dev bir tele-kulağa dönüştü.


*İhmali ve kastı bulunanlar* 

13 ay önce* "Ergenekon"* ismi verilen bir soruşturmada *"örgütün finansörü"* olduğu savıyla gözaltına alınan *Kuddisi Okkır* isimli şahıs *iddianamesiz, mahkemesiz tutulduğu hapishaneden* koma halinde ailesine son dakikada teslim ediliyor. Sağlam girip, ölü çıktığı cezaevinde ne ile itham edildiğini bilmeden, kendini savunamadan, sesini duyuramadan, parasız, pulsuz, çaresiz ve sessiz ölüyor. *Esasında "öldürülüyor".* Kuddisi Okkır'ı tutuklayarak tutuklamayı yargısız infaza dönüştüren 13 ay boyunca iddianame düzenlemeyen savcılar başta olmak üzere, bu konuda ihmali, kastı, sorumluluğu bulunan tüm adli ve idari yetkililer hakkında bu ülkede derhal bir idari ve cezai soruşturma başlatılması ve sorumlu bulunanların *"ölüme sebebiyetten"* yargılanmaları herkesin ortak dileği ve beklentisidir.


*Bunların hesabı sorulur*

İnsan hakları ve özgürlükler şampiyonluğu yapan Sayın Başbakan ve AKPCİ'lerin bu konudaki sorumluluklarını yerine getirmemeleri, bugüne kadar konuya kayıtsız kalarak, sükÃ»t etmeleri onları da başta Adalet Bakanı olmak üzere kanunen de, vicdanen de sorumlu kılar.

Bir gün AKP iktidardan gittiğinde ve demokratik meşruiyet içinde yeni bir iktidar geldiğinde, tüm bunların hesabı hukuk çerçevesinde sorulur, işte o zaman bugün kaybolmuş olan* "huzura"* da kavuşuruz inşallah.


...

----------


## bozok

*Pusulayı şaşırmak* 


*21.08.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ* 
*tercuman.com.tr*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Turgut üzal, Celal Talabani ve Mesut Barzani gibi Türkiye düşmanlarını -kırmızı pasaport verdiği yetmiyormuş gibi- ayaklarının altına kırmızı halı serdirerek karşılıyordu.

Aynı şeyi şimdi Abdullah Gül yapıyor.

Atatürk’ü sevmeyen Türkiye’nin dostu olamaz. ABD’nin hedefindeki İran Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinejad, Anıtkabir’i ziyaret etmeyi kabul etmediği için İstanbul’da ağırlandı. Hem de Cuma namazı kılmak için gittiği Sultanahmet Camii’nde şeriat sevdalılarının tekbir nümayişi ile...

Mahmut Ahmedinejad’ın ziyaretinin Türkiye’ye bir katkısı mı oldu? 

*Adamcağız Türkiye’nin o kadar büyük dostu ki, onca ricamıza ve yalvarmamıza rağmen doğalgaz anlaşması imzalamadı.*

İran halkı Türkiye’nin dostu, bunu biliyoruz. Fakat İran’daki molla rejimi Türkiye’nin dostu değil. Sayın Gül’ün ve AKP yönetiminin de bunun bilincinde olması gerekiyor.

*Ne yaptığını bilmeyen yöneticiler yüzünden, Türkiye, ne yaptığını bilmeyen ülke haline geldi.*

Uluslar arası Ceza Mahkemesi’nin soykırımla suçladığı Sudan Devlet Başkanı ümer El Beşir’in Türkiye’de ne işi var?

Afrika Zirvesi için hadi İstanbul’a geldi diyelim. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, bu terbiyesiz adamla neden ikili görüşme yapıyor?

İyice dağıttık kendimizi.

Neden terbiyesiz adam?

Sudan Devlet Başkanı ümer El Beşir, geçen Ocak ayında da Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün resmi davetlisi olarak Ankara’ya gelmiş, üankaya Köşkü’ne resmi törenle karşılanmıştı.

Sürekli sırıtmaktan başka bir marifeti olmayan bu adam, Anıt Kabir’i ziyaretinde bir skandala sebep olmamış mıydı? Anıt Kabir özel defterine kendisi adına Sudan heyetinden başı kapüşonlu bir yetkiliye yazı yazdırma terbiyesizliğini ve saygısızlığını yapmamış mıydı? 

El Beşir gibi haddini bilmez terbiyesizleri ve saygısızları, ayaklarının altına kırmızı halı sererek karşılamak yerine, tekme-tokat kovalamak gerekiyor.
Kaç paralık adam ki, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kurtarıcısı ve kurucusu Atatürk’ün kabrindeki özel deftere bizzat yazmaya tenezzül etmiyor.
Expo’da kazık yemedik mi?

Amerİka’yı, Avrupa’yı ve Asya’yı fetheden Türkiye, şimdi Afrika’ya el attı. Sayın Başbakan, *“Afrika’nın sesi olacağız”* diyor. Afrika üzüldüğünde Türkiye de üzülürmüş, Afrika sevindiğinde Türkiye de sevinirmiş. Durduk yerde *“Bu Afrika aşkı da nereden çıktı?”* demeyin. Türkiye, BM Güvenlik Konseyi üyeliğine aday ya, Afrika ülkelerinden destek bekliyor.

*Diğer ülkelerin desteği ne de olsa çantada keklik...* *Kala kala Afrika ülkeleri kalmıştı.* Bu ülkelerden bugüne kadar yediğimiz kazıkları unuttuk galiba? Expo 2012 Fuarı için İzmir’e değil de İtalya’nın Barselona kentine oy vermemiş miydi bu ülkeler?

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye Bir üadır Devleti Bile Değil, Bir Uçak Devleti...*


*Yalçın Küçük* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*23.08.2008* 



'Azerilerin en önemli internet sitelerinde, daha doğrusu think tanklerinden birtanesi olan ve iktidara yakın olan, o Tayyip Erdoğan bu işi yaptığı zaman, bunun gayri ciddi olduğunu gördüler, işaret ettiler. Azeriler asla bu projeye bir yakınlık duymadılar. Bu çok açık. Ama bugün gazetelere bakıyorsunuz, katıldı diyor. Böyle gazetecilik olur mu? Ve *hiçbir gazetede Aliyev’in Kafkas Paktı veya Kafkas Platformu ile ilgili bir sözü yok*. Aliyev onun yerine Gürcistan ile Rusya anlaşsın, diyor. 

Dolayısıyla Azeriler bu işin içinde yoklar. Birinci olarak söyleyeceğimiz mesele budur. Aliyev Kafkas Platformu veya Paktını ağzına bile almadı. Ve bir tek ciddi adam bile gelmedi. Bu yeter! Ama buna rağmen, dünden beri Türkiye’nin televizyonları, Türkiye’nin tırnak içinde büyük gazeteleri Azerbeycan da buna katıldı diyor. Böyle, *böyle bir gazetecilik olmaz*. Bu ülke açısından son derece üzücü bir durumdur. Artık bazı büyük gazetecilerin yöneticileri, genel yayın yönetmenlerinin yöneticileri, gazetecilik yapmıyorlar. Bunların bir kısmından birazdan söz edeceğim. İlk olarak söyleyeceğim Azerbeycan bu işe karşıdır. Karşı olanlar çoktur. Utanılacak noktalardan bir tanesi, Amerika’nın Washington’u Kafkas Projesi’ne başından itibaren karşı çıktılar. Washington’da bunlar, Amerika’da bunlar konuşuluyor. 

Ancak, inanılır gibi değil, bunların hiçbiri, hiçbir büyük gazetede ve Milliyet ve Hüriyyet’te yer almıyor. şimdi bu meselenin, daha önemli bir yanı şudur: *Artık Türkiye bir çadır devleti dahi değil, Türkiye bir uçak devleti. Bir uçak devleti artık. Aşiret devleti de değil, tarikat devleti.* Ne demek bu? Eğer sizin böyle bir projeniz varsa, bu projeyi önce stratejik ortağımız dediğiniz veya her adımı atarken danıştığınız Amerika ile konuşursunuz. übür taraftan, kardeş ülke veya başka bir ad verdiğimiz, Azerbaycan ile konuşuyorsunuz. Azerbaycan ile en son konuşulmaz. Azerbaycan ile oraya gittiğiniz zaman, giderken, ya da çıkarken, Ermenistan ile de görüşeceğiz denmez. Bugün diplomaside Ermenistanlı için Azerbaycanlı, *‘satıyoruz’* demektir. İlk defa yanlış anlaşılmak istemem. Ben Azerbaycan ile görüşülmesine karşı değilim. 

Ama böylece, bir uçakta aklımıza gelen fikir, birden bire söylüyorsunuz, Azerbaycan ile görüşeceksiniz de, Azerbaycan’ın iddialarının olduğu kapıları açacakmışsınız, bir Pakt kuracakmışsınız, *nasıl bir Pakt kuracaksınız?* Ne diyeceksiniz? *Kime danıştınız?* Asıl önemli olan nokta şudur: Bu görüşmelere, devlet katılıyor mu? üok açık olarak söylüyorum. Peki, Erdoğan’ın konuşmasına bir devlet üyesi bu, devlet görevlisi. Daha da açık soruyorum: Bir büyük elçi, Moskova Büyük Elçisi katıldı mı? Eğer katılmadıysa, bu müteffik işi olmaz. Nitekim, size, daha önceki mülakatımda da söyledim, Rusya tarafı, tutanakları yayınlıyor. Basınlarına sızdırıyor. Bunlardan bir tanesi, Putin, hoş geldiniz, gördüğüme sevindim sizi, televizyonlardan izliyoruz demiş. Putin şaşırmış buna. Başka bir Rusya devletinin tutanaklara dayanarak basına duyurduğu, biri de Tayyip Bey buraya saat ayarı yapmaya geldi demiş. Bütün bunlar sağlıklı olmadığını gösteriyor. Ama bizi ilgilendiren tarafı, kim katıldı? Bu iş Babacanla Erdoğan’ın işi mi? *Birinci nokta bu.* 



*İkinci nokta, çok açık olarak söylediğim nokta şudur:* Azeriler bu işe karşıdır. Karşı olduklarını da her vesileyle gösterdiler. Basın toplantısında Aliyev de anladı bu işi, bizim için önemlidir desteğiniz, Rusya ile Gürcistan anlaşsın dedi. Onun ötesinde de, çok düşük bir protokol uyguladılar. Başbakan Yardımcılarından bir tanesi karşıladı. Bunlar devlet deneyimiyle, devlet ciddiyetiyle bağdaşmaz.* Bir de utanılacak bir durum var* hala. Televizyonlar da bunu söylüyor. Tayyip Erdoğan Kafkas Paktı dedi, Pakt anlaşma demektir. Moskova da Putin, Putin yüksek sesle konuştu ona. Putin’in söylediklerini anlayabiliyoruz. Boyunuzdan büyük iş yapmayın. Bu pakt sözünü unutun. Platform değil, platformda konuşursunuz herkesle. Tayyip Erdoğan da seyahat etmiş olur. Tayyip Erdoğan bütün bunlardan dersini aldı ve Moskova’dan sonra ağzına *‘pakt’* kelimesini almadı. Bunun yerine *‘platform’* dedi. Ama Türkiye, matbuatı hala pakttan bahsediyor. Pakt başkadır, platform başkadır. Amerika’nın Karadeniz’e gemi geçirmek diye bir talebi olmadığını, bunun dedikodu olduğunu söyledi. Gelir dedi, bize başvuruları yapar, başvuru yapmaz, henüz yapmadığı başvuru yapar ve biz bu başvuruyu devlet organları içinde görüşürüz dedi. 



Ve ne gariptir ki, garipliklerden bir tanesi, bugün basına bakıyorsunuz, ne Hürriyet’te ne Milliyet’te bu sözler yok. Sağlıklı bir insanın ve bunu altını çizerek söylüyorum, sağlıklı bir insanın, Başbakanlıktaki bir zattın, dedikodu demesi, mümkün değildir. Bunu söyledi. Daha önemlisi, ne Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ertuğrul üzkök, ne Milliyet Gazetesi’nin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Sedat Ergin bunu, bugünkü haberlerine koyma yürekliliğini ve dürüstlüğünü gösteremediler. üünkü, gazetecilikte haberin öncesi vardır.* ‘Amerikan gemileri geçiyor, izin verildi’* dediği zaman, Washington bunu açıkladığı zaman Türkiye’deki Başbakanlıktaki zattın, *‘bu dedikodudur, bizim bunu bize başvuru yapılması, devlet içinde incelememiz gerekir’* dedi ve aynı zamanda Washington bunu açıkladı. 



*Burada iki nokta vardır.* *Birinci nokta bizimle ilgilidir* artık. Hem Sedat Ergin, hem Ertuğrul üzkök, bunu Ergenekon Davası’nda da, Kapatma Davası’nda da yaptılar ama bu kadar açığını görmemiştim. Bunlar gazeteci değiller, *bunlar Tayyip Erdoğan’ın rötuşçusudurlar*. *Rötuş yapıyorlar haberleri.* Bir gazetecinin, bize başvuru yapılmadı, bu dedikodudur, başvuru yapıldığı zaman inceleyeceğiz dediği andan, hemen bir iki saat içinde, gemiler harekete geçiyor, geçecek denir ise ve bunu haber yapmaması, ancak o kişinin Erdoğan’nın tutarsızlıklarını rötuş yapma amacına yöneliktir. Eğer Tayyip Erdoğan’da bir rahatsızlık varsa, bu aynı rahatsızlığın, Sedat Ergin ve Ertuğrul üzkök’e de bulaşmış olduğu anlamındadır. 

şimdi burada, işin bu tarafını bıraktığımız zaman, küçük bir sorun ortaya çıkıyor. şudur, Türkiye’deki Başbakanlıktaki bir zat, Başbakanlık koltuğuna oturan bir zat, bir gün, 20 Ağustos günü, öğleden sonra veya öğle zamanında, Amerika Birleşik Devleti’ni boğazlardan Karadeniz’e gemi geçirmek için, herhangi bir isteğin olmadığını söylüyor ve ilk önce bunu araştırırız, sonra karar veririz diyor. *Bundan bir iki saat sonra*, *Washington gemilerimiz geçecek diyor.* Düşün, hem talep edilmiş oluyor, hem izin verilmiş oluyor. *Bu izni kim verdi?* şimdi, kendi sorduğum bu soruya çok açık olarak bir cevap vermek durumundayım. O da bir soru şeklinde. *Acaba bu izni Genelkurmay mı verdi?* üünkü Başbakanlık koltuğuna oturan zat, henüz başvuru olmadı, araştırılacak, bu dedikodudur dedi. *Bu izni Ali Babacan’ın da vermesi de mümkün değildir.* O zaman, hem Başbakanlıktaki zattı, hem Dışişleri koltuğundaki zattın bundan haberi olmadığını ve izin vermediğini çıkartabiliriz. O zaman, Genelkurmay mı bu izni verdi sorusu ortadadır.* Bu soru, üok ciddi bir sorudur.* üünkü *‘hayır Genelkurmay vermedi’* de denilebilir. O zaman, Montrö Anlaşması ile ilgili bir olayı, çünkü Montrö Anlaşması savaş halinde şöyle olur, savaş dışında böyle olur, anlaşma tamamen silahlı kuvvetleri, savaşı ilgilendiren bir durumdur. şimdi şunu ele alacağım: Doğrudan doğruya savaş haliyle, savaşla ilgili askeri başların, firkateynlerin, savaş gemilerinin boğazlardan geçmesi ile ilgili bir mesele, Genelkurmay ile görüşülmeden Ali Babacan denilen bir insanla Tayyip Erdoğan’ın uçakta görüşeceği bir iş mi? Tekrar tekrar söylüyorum. *Yok mu bu ülkenin bir sahibi?'* 





Kaynak: Yalçın Küçük-Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*KİM SORUMLU...*
*Başbakan’dan MB Başkanı’na kur fırçası*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/08/2008* 



Haberi dün TOBB çevrelerinden duydum. TL’nin tanıtımı bağlamında Başbakan’ı ziyaret eden Merkez Bankası Başkanı Durmuş Yılmaz ve ekibini Erdoğan bayağı bir paylamış. Dinlediğime göre Başbakan, *“Enflasyon, enflasyon dediniz, kurun üstüne basıp üretimi stop ettirdiniz, ama enflasyonun da iki haneli oranlara çıkmasına engel olamadınz. Politikanız iflas etti. Cari açık ortada, böyle giderse Türkiye çok zora girer. Dolayısıyla yine dalgalı olmak kaydıyla yeni bir kur politikası geliştirmeliyiz”* demiş... 

Ben anlatılanın yalancısıyım, eğer bunlar söylendiyse geçmişler ola. 

üyle ya ekonomik politikayı stratejik anlamda kurumlar değil siyasi irade belirler, dolayısıyla Merkez Bankası’nın bu işte siyasi bir sorumluluğu olamaz. Tamam MB, yıllar yılı çok ama çok büyük yanlışlar yaptı* ama siyasi sorumluluğu yoktur*. Sorumlu olan böyle bir Merkez Bankası yönetimini başta tutanlardır. Dileriz Başbakan’ın yukarıda aktardığım sözleri doğru olsun... Türkiye üretmiyor ve adım adım uçuruma gidiyor, MB’ye dur denilmezse yeni bir *Duyun-u Umumiye* hikayesi tarihimize geçecektir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Devletin bittiği an*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*28.08.2008* 



Ankara Keçiören’de belediye zabıtası içki satan bir büfeye gece yarısı baskın yapıyor. Belediye Zabıtası’nın iddiasına göre içki satan bu büfenin o saatte kapalı olması gerekiyor. Büfeci uyarılıyor, tartışma çıkıyor, belediyeciler ellerindeki sopalarla büfeciyi hastanelik ediyor.

Olayın görüntüleri tüm televizyonlarda yayınlanıyor. Gazetelerde hem haber hem de yorumlar yayınlanıyor.

Bütün bunlara rağmen hiçbir savcı harekete geçmiyor. Ne belediye hakkında ne dayakçı zabıta hakkında tek bir işlem bile yapılıyor.

Aradan 14 gün geçtikten sonra Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği olaya el koyuyor. Yetkililerden bilgi istiyor ve Amerikan yönetiminin bu konuda girişimde bulunacağını bildiriyor.

Ve Amerika devreye girdikten sonra savcılarımız uyanıyor, alelacele bir soruşturma başlatılıyor, muhtemelen yakında dava da açılacaktır.

şimdi bu ülkeyi sevdiğini söyleyen herkese sormak istiyorum: *Hiç mi içiniz sızlamıyor?* Zaman zaman yaşadığımız olaylar sonucu* “Acaba Türkiye Türkiye’den değil de başka yerden mi yönetiliyor”* diye içimizden geçirmiyor muyuz? Ama bu duygunun uyanmasıyla birlikte silkinip *“Olmaz öyle şey”* diyoruz. Böyle bir düşüncenin zihnimize bulaşmasından ötürü kendimizden bile utanıyoruz.

Ancak Keçiören olayının uçar kaçar tarafı yoktur. Bir dayak olayına 14 gün hiçbir şey yapmayacaksınız, sonra devreye Amerika girecek ve soruşturma başlatacaksınız.

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti savcıları herkesin gözü önünde yaşanan çok çirkin bir olayı soruşturmak için Amerika’dan talimat bekler hale mi geldi yoksa? O kendimizden utandıran* “Türkiye başka yerden mi yönetiliyor”* sorusu acaba gerçek mi?

Bu yazıyı yazmaktan bile utanç duyuyorum.

...

----------


## bozok

*üITA NEREDE...*
*Türkiye’nin onuru ayaklar altında!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/08/2008* 



*İşte size üç olay:*

*1)* Ahmedinecad sırf Anıtkabir’e gitmemek için ben Ankara’ya gelmem, İstanbul’a gelirim dedi ve öyle yaptı. Abdullah Gül de buna uyarak İstanbul’a gidip İran Cumhurbaşkanı ile görüştü. Peki aynı şeyi Gül, Ahmedinecad’dan talep etse ne mi olurdu? Yani Abdullah bey, ben Tahran’a değil Tebriz’e gelirim, orada görüşürüz dese, Ahmedinecad kabul eder miydi? Emin olun, hadi oradan derdi. Onlar öyle ama biz böyleyiz. AKP’lilere sorarsan bu aktif politika imiş!..

*2)* ABD Elçiliği’nin Keçiören’de içki satarken sopa yiyen esnaf olayını incelemeye alması da bir başka garabettir. Bir devlet adamı çıkıp, sen kimsin, senin haddine mi demiyor, diyemiyor. ABD’den Türkiye’ye sömürge muamelesi yapılıyor. Sorarım size Türk elçisine Washington’da böyle bir şey yaptırırlar mı?

*3)* Suudiler Ankara’da akşam yemeğine gidiyor. Gittikleri yer ünlü Merkez Lokantası. Aaa o da ne? Merkez Lokantası o akşam birkaç Suudili istemedi diye alkol servisini topyekÃ»n durduruyor.. Sorarım size birkaç Türk Riyad’da bunun tersini yapabilir mi?

AKP ile Türkiye’nin onur çıtasını takdirlerinize sunuyorum...


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte Ruslarla yaşanan Aziz Yıldırım'lı, Ali şen'li devlet skandalı!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*29/08/2008*



Aktaracaklarım tevatür ya da hikaye değil, belgeli hakikattır.

Yazdıklarımı okuduktan sonra *Türkiye’nin nasıl yönetildiğine* siz hüküm verin.

*Hadise şudur:*

Türkiye ile Rusya arasında ticaret hacmi büyüyünce Ruslar çifte vergilendirme olayı ve buradan kaynaklanan kaybı önlemek için Türkiye’ye bir öneride bulunur.

üneri şudur:

Rusya ve Türkiye miktar ve fiyat saptırmalarını önlemek ve devletlerin kaybını engellemek için iki tarafta iki şirket kursun.

Bu şirket adeta noter vazifesini görsün.

şirketlerin beyan edip onaylayacağı miktar ve fiyat faturaları iki ülke gümrükleri tarafından sorgulanmaksızın kabul edilsin.

şirket özel sektöre ait olsun ve noter misali onama ücreti olarak ihraç edilen her maldan belli bir yüzde alsın.

Evet, Rusya’nın yaptığı öneri bu.

Peki Rusya böyle bir metodu mal aldığı diğer ülkelere 
uyguluyor mu?

Hayır.

Ruslar gelir kaybını önlemek için geliştirdikleri bu model için Türkiye’yi pilot ülke seçiyor.

Rusların yaptığı bu öneri Gümrüklerden Sorumlu Bakan Hayati Yazıcı tarafından kabul edilir ve iki ülkenin gümrüklerden sorumlu bürokratları bir araya gelir.

Görüşmeler sonunda mutabakat yukarıda sunulan biçimde hasıl olur ve 18 şubat 2008 tarihinde imzalar atılır.

Türk tarafından imza atan isim Gümrük Müsteşar Yardımcısı İbrahim şenel’dir.

Mutabakat protokolünde Umman Hamitoğlu ve Recai şen gibi diğer bürokratların da isimleri var.

Protokole göre iki tarafta kurulacak şirketler önce havayoluyla yapılacak ihracata okey verecek, ardından organizasyon bitince karayoluna onay verecekler.

İhracat için seçilen iki havalimanı ise Türkiye tarafında Sabiha Gökçen, Rusya tarafında Vunukonova.

18 şubat tarihinden çok değil 9 gün sonra, yani 27 şubat 2008’de Ruslarla anlaşma imzalayan gümrük bürokratları, Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Dış Ticaret Müsteşarlığı, TİM ve DTM Anlaşmalar Genel Müdürlüğü bürokratları bir araya gelir ve o anda kelimenin tam anlamıyla kıyamet kopar.

*Niçin mi?*

Gümrüklerden sorumlu bakanlığın yaptığı bu anlaşmadan bu birimlerin hiçbiri haberdar değildir de ondan.

Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Dış Ticaret Müsteşarlığı, TİM ve DTM Anlaşmalar Genel Müdürlüğü bürokratları ısrarla Türkiye’nin pilot uygulama için neden peşkeş çekildiğini sorarlar.

üyle ya sonuçta iki ülke arasında var olan ticaret hacminde eksi veren Türkiye’dir. Hal bu iken Türkiye neden Rusların bu dayatmasına boyun eğmiş ve en önemlisi bu anlaşma ilgili devlet birimlerinden niçin gizli yapılmıştır?

Basına yansımayan, ama devlet bürokrasisi içinde krize dönüşen bu tartışmalar aylar süren müzakerelere rağmen aşılamadı.

*Sonuç:* Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Dış Ticaret Müsteşarlığı, TİM ve DTM Anlaşmalar Genel Müdürlüğü baskın geldi ve yapılan bu anlaşmayı onaylamadıklarını bildirdiler. Karar Rusya Devleti’ne iletildi.

Ruslar şaşırdıkça şaşırdı.

üyle ya onlar sonuçta Türkiye ile resmi bir anlaşma yapmışlardı.

Bu gelişmeler üzerine Ruslar,* “Bu nasıl devlet yönetme, bu nasıl devlet anlayışı. Yapılan anlaşma nasıl ayaklar altına alınır”* diyerek kızgınlıkla yeni bir uygulamaya start verdi.

*Ne midir uygulama?*

*Gümrük kapılarında tek tek sayım.*

İşte sevgili okurlar, haftalardır Rusya gümrük kapısında kilometrelerce kuyruk oluşturan TIR’larımızın bekletilme sebebi Gürcistan’la yaşanan kriz değil bu olay, yani malların tek tek sayımıdır.

İşte AKP’nin yönettiği devletten manzaralar.

*Ve sorular:*

Bana gönderilen dosyada kesin diye not düşülmüş, ama biz haksızlık yapmamak için kesin demiyor ve iddia olarak muhataplarına soruyoruz:

*1)* Malların ihracında onay vermesi için Türkiye tarafında kurulacak ve ihraç miktarına göre komisyon alacak olan ayrıcalıklı Türk şirketinin hissedarları içinde AKP’li Bakan Yazıcı’nın bir yakını, mesela eniştesi var mıdır?

*2)* Aziz Yıldırım, Ali şen ve Nihat üzdemir de bu şirketin diğer ortakları mıdır?

*3)* İhracat için işleticisi Nihat üzdemir olan Sabiha Gökçen’in seçilmesi tesadüf müdür?

Muhataplardan cevap gelirse sütunumuz açık olacaktır.

...

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE DUBLüR*

  
*Rice, AKP’nin bölgesel güç haline getirdiğini iddia ettiği* 
*Türkiye’nin aslında ABD hesabına rol kestiğini açıkladı*

*Rol yeteneğini övdü!*
ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Rice, Türkiye’nin İsrail ve Suriye arasında yürütülen dolaylı barış 
görüşmelerinde oynadığı rolü övdü ve bu rolü kendilerinin 
verdiğini de vurguladı. 

Rİce, Forbes’a verdiği röportajda,* “Türkiye’nin İsrail-Suriye arabuluculuğu hakkında, ’Bu ABD’nin oynayabileceği bir rol değil mi?’ diye soran bir düşünce var. Bu rolü biz oynardık, ancak bazen bu rolü ABD’nin oynamaması daha iyi. Bu rolü neden Türkiye oynamasın”* ifadesini kullandı. Rice, bu konuda Türkiye ile sürekli temas halinde olduklarının altını çizmeyi ihmal etmedi.


*BU BİR BEYAZ SARAY YAPIMI*
*Senaryo:* ABD 
*Yönetmen:* Rice 
*DUBLüR:* AKP

Rice, AKP’nin İsrail ile Suriye arasında arabuluculukla 
görevlendirildiğini açıkladı

Washinton, Orta Doğu politikaları için AKP hükümetini taşeron olarak kullandığını gizlemeye gerek duymuyor. ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Rice önceki gün, AKP’ye *“arabuluculuk”* rolünün kendi tarafından verildiğini itiraf etti. Rice, Forbes dergisine verdiği mülakatta, *“Türkiye ve Mısır’ın Orta Doğu meselelerinde oynadığı role ilişkin”* bir sorusuna çok tartışılacak bir cevap verdi. Rice Türkiye’nin gayretleri(!) konusunda, “Bana göre ABD dışındaki başka ülkelerin önderliği alması olumlu bir şey. ürneğin, Türkiye’nin İsrail ile Suriye arasında oynadığı role ilişkin, ’Bu ABD’nin oynayabileceği bir rol değil mi?’diye soran bir düşünce var. Belki bu rolü biz oynayabilirdik, ancak bazen bu rolü ABD’nin oynamaması daha iyi” diye konuştu. Kendilerinin de bu konuda Türkiye ile sürekli temas halinde olduklarını ifade eden Rice şöyle konuştu: *“Türkiye, güvendiğimiz bir müttefik. Türkiye, İsraillilerin ve bariz şekilde Suriyelilerin de güvendiği bir devlet. üyleyse bu rolü neden Türkiye oynamasın? Sanırım, daha aktif bir diplomatik rol oynamaya hazır devletlerin artması gerçek bir artı.”* 


*Bağış çok* *mutlu: Bizi tercih ettiler*
AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve İstanbul Milletvekili Egemen Bağış, New Yorkta yaptığı açıklamada,* “İsrail ve Suriye için arabuluculuk konusunda birçok ülke hevesliyken, ABD bizi* *seçti”* dedi.

*Bağış: Arabuluculuk için bizi seçtiler* 
ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice’ın açıklamalarını destekleyen bir açıklamada AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Egemen Bağış’tan geldi. Temaslar için gittiği ABD’de gazetecilerin sorularını cevaplayan Bağış, Demokrat Parti’nin başkan yardımcısı adayı olarak Joe Biden’le ilgili soruya *“Karamsar bir tablo çiziliyor. Ancak gereksiz”* diye karşılık verdi. Bağış şöyle devam etti:

*“Biden Türkiye’nin bölgede oynadığı rolü çok yakından takip eden bir siyasetçi Biden çok iyi biliyor ki, bugün Irak’taki Amerikan askerlerinin kullandığı lojistik malzemelerin yüzde 70’i Türkiye üzerinden gidiyor. Orta Doğu çıkmazında Türkiye’nin oynayabileceği rol, işte İsrail ve Suriye’nin Golan Tepeleri ile ilgili olarak arabuluculuk konusunda birçok ülke hevesliyken sayın Başbakanımızı ve Türkiye’yi tercih etmeleri, gerek İsrail-Filistin, gerek İsrail-Suriye arasında, gerekse bölgedeki diğer ülkelerle olan ilişkiler konusunda Türkiye’nin çok önemli bir arabuluculuk rolü olduğunun farkındalar. Yani Beyaz Saray’a kim seçilirse seçilsin, Türkiye’nin bu stratejik önemi olduğu sürece Türkiye ile ilişkilerine önem verecektir”* 


*30/08/2008 23:37 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Binmişiz alamete...*


*Melih Aşık*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*03.09.2008*



Bu ülke yönetiliyor mu? Bir ülke böyle mi yönetilir? İşe bakın... Devlet Bakanı Kürşad Tüzmen, TIR’ları gümrükte bekleten Rusya’ya kafadan misilleme başlatıyor. Aynı gün Bakanlar Kurulu toplanarak misillemeyi durduruyor. Bakan boyundan büyük işlere kalkışmış, devletin inandırıcılığını üç paralık etmiş. Ama hala koltuğunda...

Rusya ile Kafkasya arasındaki sorunu çözmeye soyunan Başbakan küçük işlerle uğraşmadığından TIR’lar yine gümrükte bekliyor.

Ayrıca hem o hem de Cumhurbaşkanı karar vermesi zor mu zor, hayati önemde bir sorunla karşı karşıyalar:

- Ermenistan’a gitmeli mi, gitmemeli mi? Maçı nerede seyretmeli?

*“Dolmayı zeytinyağlı mı yapsak, yoksa etli mi?”* ikilemi kadar beyin yıpratıcı bir sorun bu... Günlerdir karar veremiyorlar. Bir davet patlatıp Ankara’nın elini ayağını birbirine dolaştıran Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı karşıdan kıs kıs gülüyor.

Derken bir de *Dişli olayı* çıktı başlarına... *Minare kılıfa sığmadı*. Dişli şaban, CHP’nin iftiralarıyla partisi yıpranmasın diye yöneticilik görevinden istifa etti. Ama TBMM’den istifa etmiyor... Partisinin yıpranmasına kıyamıyor ama TBMM’ye kıyıyor. 1 milyar dolar nerede peki? Onun yerini de söylemiyor muzip adam!

*Bir de Ataköy olayı var.* TOKİ bir yıl önce Ataköy arazisini satışa çıkardı. Arazinin üzerindeki işletme hakkı daha önce 33 yıllığına *DATİ* adlı bir ortaklığa verilmiş. Bu araziyi kim para verip alır? Sadece DATİ alır. 

Referans gazetesi, *“Adrese teslim ihale”* diye kampanya başlattı. İhale iptal edildi. Bu yıl 3 Eylül’de ihale (oyun) tekrarlanıyordu. Meslektaşlar yine “Adrese teslim ihale” diye ayağa kalktı. Yine iptal.* üç beş gazeteci olayı izlemese 3 milyar dolarlık peşkeş gerçekleşecekti.* Erdoğan Bayraktar ikinci kez basına yakalanıyor. Devletin en değerli arazilerinin emanet edildiği TOKİ de işte böyle yönetiliyor...

Binmişiz alamete... Ya bir yere toslarız ya da gideriz kıyamete...

...

----------


## bozok

*Kötü yönetilen AKP: şaban örnek vakası*


*Ahmet HAKAN*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*3 Eylül 2008* 



*Haluk üzdalga, bir zamanlar Ecevit’in DSP’sinde görev yapan sosyal demokrat kimlikli bir siyasetçiydi...*

Sonra DSP’de bırakın sosyal demokratlığı, demokratlığın bile esamisinin okunmadığının farkına vararak, arkasına bile bakmadan kaçtı...

Pardon! Pardon!

Arkasına baktı...

Partideki engin deneyimlerinden yola çıkarak bir kitap yazdı...

Kitabın adını *"Kötü Yönetilen Türkiye: DSP ürnek Vakası"* koydu...

*üzdalga*, adından da anlaşılacağı üzere kitabında Türkiye’nin kötü yönetildiğinin yol açtığı zararlardan söz ediyor ve bir örnek vaka olarak da DSP’yi ele alıyordu...

Ve bugün...

Bugün *Haluk üzdalga* AKP’dedir...

Mutludur, mesuttur...

* * *

Bu saadet havasını bozmak pahasına...

Ve tabii haddim olmayarak...

*Haluk üzdalga*’dan bir ricam var...

Acaba Haluk Bey,* "Kötü Yönetilen AKP: şaban ürnek Vakası"* başlıklı küçük bir risale kaleme alamaz mı?

Vaka mühim... 

Malzeme bol...

Eh, *Haluk üzdalga* da hakkaniyetli bir adam...

O halde neden olmasın?

* * *

Düşünün:

Partinin genel başkan yardımcısı yolsuzlukla suçlanıyor...

Rakamlar, isimler, ilişkiler ayyuka çıkıyor...

Suçlanan genel başkan yardımcısı, yanına partinin kurumsal desteğini temsil eden bir yetkiliyi alarak basın toplantısında savunmaya geçiyor...

Ancak savunma kimseyi tatmin etmiyor...

O kadar ki, *"yandaş medya"* bile *"şaban vakası"*nı sırtında taşımak istemiyor, zehir zemberek yazılara yer veriyor...

Bu arada *Tayyip Bey* suskun... Partinin ileri gelenleri suskun...

Bir geçiştirme çabası var...

Medya işin peşini bırakmıyor...

Kamuoyu açısından ise...

AKP yolsuzluk yaptığı iddiasına muhatap olan yetkilisini kollayan bir parti imajına bürünüyor...

Günler sonra geçiştirme çabasının kÃ¡r etmediğini anlayan Tayyip Bey’den, *"Yolsuzluk yapanın aramızda yeri olmaz"* şeklinde bir açıklama geliyor...

Ve bütün zararlara uğrandıktan sonra da...

Dün *şaban Dişli* istifa ediyor...

* * *

O zaman soralım:

Madem sonuç böyle olacaktı...

Ne diye "*yolsuzuna sahip çıkan parti"* imajı verdiniz?

Madem sonuç böyle olacaktı...

Ne diye iddialar ilk ortaya çıktığında, partinizin yetkili bir ismine, *"Bunlar CHP’nin kuru iftirası"* açıklamasını yaptırdınız?

Madem sonuç böyle olacaktı...

Ne diye ilk günden tavır almadınız?

Madem sonuç böyle olacaktı...

Ne diye lekelenmeye razı oldunuz?

* * *

Ben bunları yazarak...

Bir anlamda...

*"Kötü Yönetilen AKP: şaban ürnek Vakası"* risalesine kapı aralamış oldum sanırım...

Gerisini bu işin erbabı *Haluk üzdalga*’ya bırakıyorum...

Ne demiş eskiler?

*"Gayret bizden, tevfik Allah’tan"*...


...

----------


## bozok

*Daniskası ama neyin?*


*Metin Münir*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*04.09.2008*



Garip bir tesadüf eseri, Erdoğan’ın kendini çevrecilerin daniskası ilan ettiği gün, aşağı yukarı Ilısu Barajı’nın temel atma töreninin yıldönümüydü.
İkinci yıldönümü.

Barajın temeli iki yıl önce atıldı ama inşaat başlamadı. Başlama olasılığı da süratle azalıyor. 

Proje için Türkiye’ye kredi açmayı üstlenen ülkeler taahhütlerinden vazgeçme eşiğine geldi. üünkü, Erdoğan’ın adamları, baraj inşaatı başlamadan önce çevreyi ve insanları korumak için söz verdiği önlemleri yerine getirmedi.

Ilısu dünyanın en eski yerleşim merkezlerinden biri olan Hasankeyf’i sular altına bırakacak. On binlerce kişiyi evinden yurdundan edecek. Onun için Avrupa’da Almanya’da çevreci kuruluşların büyük tepkisini çekti. Bunların baskısıyla kreditör Almanya ve Avusturya, Türkiye’ye Ilısu’da 153 çevre ve insan hakları şartı koydu. Bunları yerine getir, parayı verelim, barajı yap, dedi.


*üevre taahhütleri*

*“Gavurlar”*ın ısrarı olmasa, bundan önceki bütün baraj inşaatlarında olduğu gibi, buldozerler, doğaya ve insanlara yapacağı zarar hesaba katılmadan çoktan işe koyulmuş olurdu. 

Nitekim, organik Başbakanımızın adamları böyle olması için çok direndi. Ama Almanya, Avusturya ve İsviçre ayak diretti. üünkü bizim için angarya olan çevre taahhütleri onlar için kaytarılması mümkün olmayan birer zorunluluktu.

Erdoğan’ın hafife aldığı, hatta alay ettiği çevrecilik, Avrupa gündeminin en önemli maddelerinden biridir. Oralarda, halkın oyuyla iktidara gelenler için çevrecileri işsiz güçsüz tayfası, ülkeye ve vatandaşa zarar veren kişiler olarak tanımlamak siyasi intihardır.


*İnşa edilen 40 baraj var*

Bu örnek, başkanın ne kadar *“çevreci”* olduğunu anlamaya yeter. Ama örnek çok. Halen inşa edilen 40 civarında baraj var. Yüzlerce baraj müteahhidini bekliyor. Binden fazla akarsu için ise şirketler proje hazırlıyor.
Bunların hiçbirinde, evet hiçbirinde, Ilısu için öngörülen çevre standartları uygulanmadı. Uygulanmayacak.

Eğer Başbakan gerçekten* “çevreci”* olsaydı* “gavurlar”*ın Ilısu için talep ettikleri bütün çevresel ve insani koşulların bu barajlarda da uygulanması gerekirdi. 

*Ama bizde barajların birinci amacı elektrik değil, rant üretmektir.* 

Müteahhitlere ve politikacılara ve bürokratlara ve onların illerdeki şişko uzantılarına. Türkiye’de çimento ve demir cinayetine kurban gitmemiş tek akarsu bırakmayıncaya kadar devam edecekler.

*Başbakan birçok şeyin daniskasıdır.* Keşke çevrecilik bunların arasında bulunsaydı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Zam, gam ve kazık!* 


*07.09.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

şABAN Dişli’den sonra Deniz Feneri?

Geride daha nice şaban’lar, daha nice deniz fenerleri var kimbilir?

şaban Dişli ve Deniz Feneri, aysbergin sadece görünen kısmı...

Darbeyle marbeyle gitmeyecek AKP iktidardan... Perişan olduğunu iddia eden fındık üreticisinin AKP örgüt binalarına saldırması filan da hikaye... Biz bu filmi daha önce gördük. Fındık üreticisinin en çok perişan olduğu yerlerde en çok oy AKP’ye çıktı.

*“Siftah yapmadan dükkan kapatıyoruz”* diye ağlaşan Kapalıçarşı, Mısır üarşısı ve Tahtakale esnafı hangi partiye oy veriyor dersiniz?

Esnafın, memurun, işçinin, üreticinin ağlaşmasına bakmayın siz. Herkes artist oldu, rol kesiyor.

ücret zammı düşük tutuluyormuş, üreticiye düşük taban fiyat veriliyormuş, esnaf perişanmış, memurun karnı doymuyormuş, işçi sürünüyormuş, işsizlik giderek artıyormuş, cari açık büyüyormuş, bir kalemde geçin bunların hepsini...

*AKP’yi iktidardan götürecek tek güç, rüşvet ve yolsuzluktur.* Buzdağının su altındaki kısmının görünmeye başlaması, AKP’nin sonunun gelmesi demektir.

Yani Türk toplumu her şeye katlanır, her şeyi sineye çeker ama, ahlaksızlığa katlanamaz. 

Etik olmayan her şeyi ne zamana kadar meşru gösterebilirsiniz? Hoş görmenin de bir sınırı vardır. Dikkat edin, şaban Dişli AKP’nin Sakarya milletvekili... Fındık üreticisi neredeki AKP örgüt binalarını taşlıyor? Sakarya’daki... Rastlantı mı bu?

Neden Ordu, Giresun, Rize değil, Sakarya?

şaban Dişli kim ki?

SAYIN Başbakan, partideki görevlerden istifa eden şaban Dişli’yi *“üok büyük fedakarlıkta bulundu”* diyerek, neredeyse alnından öpecek.

Milletvekillikten de istifa etmek istemiş de, kendisi izin vermemiş.* İnandınız mı?* 

Oysa şaban Dişli’nin milletvekillikten de istifa etmesi, yargılanması ve aldığı bir milyon dolar rüşveti iade etmesi gerekir.

Sayın Başbakan ve Sayın Egemen Bağış, şaban Dişli’yi nereye kadar savunabilecek ve koruyabilecekler?

şaban Dişli, partideki görevlerinden istifa etmekle suçunu, yani rüşvet aldığını kabul etmiştir. 

Nasıl savunulacak ve korunacaktır şaban Dişli? *“Rüşvet almadı ama partideki görevlerinden istifa etmek zorunda kaldı”* denilerek mi?

şaban Dişli, halkın vicdanında kendini çoktan bitirmiştir de, şimdi AKP’yi de bitirmesine gelmiştir sıra...


*Söğüşlemeye devam*

AKP’LİLER, şaban Dişli’nin belgeli rüşvet olayı karşısında uzun süre sessiz kaldılar. Kaçış olmadığını görünce de mecburen sahip çıktılar.* “Sen hırsızsın”* diyerek partiden kovamazlardı ya adamcağızı.

Hem kovulması gereken sadece şaban Dişli miydi? AKP’lilerin yarısından çoğu şaban Dişli’nin yolunda gitmiyor muydu?

Bırakın şaban Dişli’yi, alın Deniz Fener’ini...

şaban Dişli AKP’li... Peki şu Deniz Feneri Derneği’nin kurucuları ve yöneticileri CHP’li mi, yoksa MHP’li mi? Hatta Ergenekoncu olamazlar mı?
O nedenle mi Kanal 7’nin, Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nin ve Zahid Akman’ın adları geçiyor?

*Allah, Peygamber; din, iman; tarikat, cemaat diye diye milleti söğüşlemeye devam...*

*Ama ne zamana ve nereye kadar?* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Terörist başı ders kitabına girdi*

*09.09.2008 / milliyet.com.tr*



Türk Eğitim-Sen Genel Başkanı İsmail Koncuk, Abdullah ücalan’ın yakalanmasının ders kitaplarında yer almasının Türk milletinin onurunu zedeleyen bir durum olduğunu söyleyerek, *“Dünyaya bile PKK terörünü yeni yeni kabul ettiriyoruz. İşte böyle bir ortamda terörist başının olumlu ya da olumsuz ders kitabında yer alması PKK konusunda geri adım attığımızın göstergesi olacaktır. Buna asla göz yumulamaz"* dedi. 

Türk Eğitim-Sen Genel Başkanı İsmail Koncuk, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, ilköğretim müfredatlarının yenilenmesi projesi kapsamında değiştirilen* 8. sınıf İnkılap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük kitabında “bebek katili", “terörist başı"* Abdullah ücalan’ın yakalanmasının anlatılmasının eğitim camiasını şoke ettiğini kaydetti. Koncuk, “*Türkiye’de büyük katliamların sorumlusu olan, gözünü kırpmadan kundaktaki bebekleri öldüren, terör belasını başımıza saran bir teröristin adının nasıl olursa olsun, ne şekilde anlatılırsa anlatılsın ders kitabında geçmesi Türk milletinin onurunu zedelemiştir. 8. sınıf İnkılap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük kitabında, terörist başının adı ‘1990’lı yılların en önemli olaylardan biri de Suriye’de saklanan bölücü örgüt başının 1999’da Kenya’da yakalanarak Türkiye’ye getirilmesidir’ şeklinde yer almıştır. Bu ifade bile terör örgütünün propagandasının yapılmasına vesile olacaktır"* dedi.


*“MEB NASIL BüYLE BİR HATAYA DüşTü?"*

Türkiye’nin terörden dolayı büyük acılar yaşadığını anlatan Koncuk, bugün hala şehitlerin ve masum vatandaşların ardından gözyaşı döküldüğünü ifade ederek, *“Dünyaya bile PKK terörünü yeni yeni kabul ettiriyoruz. İşte böyle bir ortamda terörist başının olumlu ya da olumsuz ders kitabında yer alması PKK konusunda geri adım attığımızın göstergesi olacaktır. Buna asla göz yumulamaz. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın böyle bir hataya nasıl düştüğünü anlayabilmek mümkün değildir"* açıklamasında bulundu. Koncuk, MEB tarafından hazırlanan ders kitabında, bir teröristin yakalanışının ilköğretim çağındaki çocuklara anlatmasını *“büyük bir skandal"* olarak değerlendirdi.


*“TARİH BU HATAYI AFFETMEYECEKTİR"*

Koncuk, ücalan’ın ders kitaplarına girmesine nasıl karar verildiğini sorarken, *“Bu topraklarda 1 milyon Ermeni, 30 bin Kürt öldürüldü"* diyen Orhan Pamuk’un da ders kitaplarında yer aldığına işaret ederek, _“Bu hükümetin Ermeni politikasında havlu attığını göstermektedir. Peki şimdi hükümet terörist başının yakalanışını ders kitabına alarak, PKK konusunda da mı havlu atmaktadır?"_ sorularını sordu. 

Koncuk, tarih kitaplarında ücalan’ın isminin yer almasının Atatürk’e, şehitlere ve Türk milletine büyük bir saygısızlık olduğunu belirterek, *“Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı derhal yaptığı hatadan dönmeli ve terörist başıyla ilgili ifadeyi ders kitabından çıkarmalıdır. Aksi taktirde tarih böyle bir hatayı affetmeyecektir"* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Deniz Feneri tartışmaları arasında önemli bir haber gözlerden kaçtı* 


*Salih üene*
*Akşam Gzt.* 
*12.09.2008*



Hatırlayacaksınız, Avrupa Birliği ülkelerinin vatandaşlarımızı aşağılayan vize uygulamalarını birçok kez gündeme getirmiş, Ankara anlaşmasının gereklerine uyulmadığını belirtmiş ve bu konunun üzerine top yekÃ»n gidilmesi gerektiğini, medyamızın bu mücadelede başı çekmesinin şart olduğunu, vurgulamıştım. Nitekim geçen hafta nihayet, önemli gazetelerimizden birinin baş sayfasında vize konusunu ele alan ve Hükümet ve Devlet olarak bu konudaki çarpıcı zaaflarımızı ortaya koyan bir haber çıktı. Ama ne yazık ki ülkemiz açısından çok önemli olan ve işlenmesi gereken bu konu, hemen arkasından patlak veren Deniz Feneri yolsuzluğu tartışmalarının gölgesinde kalıp, gündemden düştü.

Kamuoyunun ve medyanın dikkatini tekrar çekmesi dileğiyle ve acaba Türk vatandaşlarının yurt dışına çıkışlarının kolaylaştırılması mevcut hükümetin işine mi gelmiyor? Daha içe kapalı bir toplum olmamız mı amaçlanıyor? Sorularının altını çizerek, bu haberin önemli bölümlerini sizlerle tekrar paylaşıyorum;

*üger sordu*

Avrupa Parlamentosu’ndaki Türk kökenli Alman milletvekili Vural üger’in, AB Komisyonu’nun yanıtlaması için yönelttiği soru önergesine, bizzat Olli Rehn’in verdiği cevap, vize konusunda Türk hükümetinin Brüksel nezdinde herhangi bir çaba göstermediğini ortaya koydu. üger, AB’nin Sırbistan, Makedonya, Karadağ, Bosna Hersek ve Arnavutluk gibi ülkelerle *vizelerin kolaylaştırılması* konusunda kurumsal diyalog yaşandığını, hatta Sırpların yakında AB ülkelerine vizesiz seyahat edebileceklerini belirterek, *“Uzun yıllardan beri ortaklık yürütülen Türkiye ile AB’nin yakınlaşması için neden benzer anlaşmalar yapılmamaktadır?”* diye sordu.

üger ayrıca,* “Türkiye ile 2005 yılından beri AB üyelik müzakerelerinin sürdürüldüğü gerçeği dikkate alındığında, bir ilk adım olarak vize kolaylığının yürürlüğe konulması, ikinci bir adımda ise, vize yükümlülüğünün kaldırılması, Türk vatandaşları açısından müspet bir gelişme olup, onlar için AB’den gelen olumlu ve samimi bir sinyal olarak değerlendirilecektir”* dedi. 

*Ankara talep etmedi!*

üger’in sorusunu AB Komisyonu adına, Ollli Rehn yanıtladı. Rehn, Türkiye ile uzun zamandan beri Vize Kolaylığı Antlaşması yapmak için çaba gösterdiklerini, ancak bu çabalarına karşılık alamadıklarını savundu. Rehn, böyle bir anlaşmanın, Türkiye’deki geniş kesimlere vize muafiyeti getireceğini, belirli gruplara uzun vadeli ve mükerrer giriş vizeleri sağlayacağını, vize için ibraz edilmesi gereken belgelerde kolaylıklar getireceğini, vize harçlarını ise 60 Euro’dan 30 Euro’ya düşüreceğini söyledi.

*Cesaret verdik ama!*

Olli Rhen, *“Türk vatandaşlarına bir çok avantaj getirecek olan Vize Kolaylığı Antlaşması için defalarca girişim yapılması ve Ankara’yı cesaretlendirmemize karşın Türk hükümeti, bu yönde müzakerelerin başlatılmasının istendiğine yönelik herhangi bir niyet belirtmemiştir”* diye konuştu.

Rehn, ayrıca* “bu anlaşmanın, sınır dışı edilen kişilerin geri dönüşü düzenlemesini de içereceğini, bu konunun AB’nin öncelikli hedefleri içerisinde yer aldığını, tıkanmış görünen müzakerelerin yeniden canlandırılması için çözüm aranmakta olduğunu”* kaydetti. 

Umarız bir gün Vatandaşlarını gerçekten düşünen ve koruyan bir hükümetimiz de olur...

...

----------


## bozok

*BU DA OLDU...*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/09/2008* 



*Türkiye’yi Ermenistan’a muhtaç ettiler!*

Haberi okumuşsunuzdur, 70 küsur milyonluk dev Türkiye, birkaç milyonluk cüce ve yoksul Ermenistan’dan elektrik alacakmış!.. 

Bu tabloyu hazırlayanlara ve onlara yüzde 47 oranda oy bahşedenler yazıklar olsun. Bu nasıl iştir, bölgenin su zengini Türkiye bırakın nükleerle, hidroelektrik santralleriyle bile elektrik elde edebilecekken bunu yapmıyor ve önce doğalgaza endeksleniyor, ardından da onur kıracak şekilde Ermenistan’dan elektrik almak için anlaşma imzalıyor. 

şu duruma bakar mısınız, *AKP 6 yıldır iktidarda, lakin tek bir barajın temelini atıp üretime geçiremiyor.* üstüne üstlük bu dönemde, yani AKP ile beraber Türkiye 80 yılda borçlandığından daha fazla borçlanıyor ve de ülkenin bütün değerli tesislerini satıyor, ama büyük sayılabilecek tek bir yatırım yapmıyor. *6 yılda yüzlerce milyar dolar uluslararası tefecilere pompalanırken* Türkiye adeta karanlığa mahkÃ»m ediliyor. 

*Manzara bu, lakin ilginçtir, aynı AKP hala alternatifi olmayan parti konumunda!* 

Peki bu niçin mi? 

AKP dini ve kutsalları kullanıyor da ondan? AKP’ye din, inanç, içki ve değerler üzerinden muhalefet edilmemeli, zira AKP bundan yararlanıyor. 

AKP’yi aşağı çekmek istiyorsanız ekonomik buhranla soygunculuğu öne çıkarmalısınız!


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte gerçeğin ta kendisi!* 



*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/09/2008* 



Kafkaslarda, Balkanlarda, Ortadoğu ve Asya’da kıran kırana bir ABD-Rusya rekabeti sürüyor. 

Suriye bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

İsrail bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi ve dolayısıyla Yunanistan bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Fener Patrikhanesi fırsatı değerlendiriyor, Rus Patrikhanesi’ne bağlı Polonya Ortodokslarını kendine bağlayarak bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Barzani bu rekabetten Kerkük ve Telafer’e kadar genişleyen bir* “devletçik”* kotararak karlı çıkıyor.

İran bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Ermenistan bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Hindistan ve üin bu rekabetten karlı çıkıyor.

Avrupa Birliği bu rekabetten karlı çıkmaya çalışıyor.

Balkanlar, Kafkaslar, Ortadoğu ve Asya’daki Rus-ABD rekabetinde Türkiye öyle bir konumda ki, ağırlığını hangi tarafa koysa o taraf yarışın galibi olacakken, ilginçtir, *bu işlerden zararlı çıkan tek ülke Türkiye oluyor...*

Kıbrıs’ı kaybediyor.

Irak’ın kuzeyinde gözü ve etkisi Türkiye’nin Diyarbakır’ına kadar uzanan, arkasına ABD ve AB’yi almış bir devlet kuruluyor.

Toprak bütünlüğü tehlikeye giriyor.

Nesi var nesi yoksa satıyor, ama borcu azalacağı yerde çoğalıyor ve öyle bir noktaya geliyor ki yalnızca borçlarının faizi olarak yabancılara *her hafta bir milyar doların üzerinde bir miktarı* Türk halkının alın terinden yabancı tefecilere aktarmak zorunda kalıyor.

Yabancı ülke elçileri, bilhassa ABD’liler, özellikle de Adana Konsolosu Güneydoğu’yu mesken tutuyor ve Kürtlere,* “Bırakınız Türklerle bir arada yaşamayı, ayrı yönlerinizi öne çıkarın, arkanızda bizi bulacaksınız!”* propagandası yapmayı sürdürüyor ve milli bütünlüğe yönelmiş şer tezgah böylesine apaçık ortadayken ülkeyi yönetenler* “Mahalli İdareler Yasası”* kılıfı altında Türkiye’yi federasyonlara bölmenin adımlarını atmaya hazırlanıyor.

Topraklar satılıyor.

Bankalar, ülkenin en karlı, en stratejik şirketleri bir bir yabancıların eline geçiyor. üyesi hiçbir ülke bir tek limanının bile özelleştirilmesine izin vermezken Türkiye’de deniz ve hava limanları yangından mal kaçırır gibi özelleştiriliyor, böylece ülkenin gümrük kapıları Türk devletinin kontrolünden çıkıyor...

üzetle Balkanlar, Kafkaslar, Asya ve Ortadoğu’daki ABD-Rusya rekabetinde Türkiye özellikle Batılılar ne isterse veriyor, hatta onların istemeyi akıl erdiremedikleri şeyler için bile, *“Size şunları da verebilirim”* diye masanın üzerine koyan taraf oluyor, bunun adına da, *“Kazan-kazan”* 
diyebiliyor.

İran ve İsrail kadar olmaktan vazgeçtik, Suriye kadar bile olamıyor.

Barzani kadar olamıyor.

Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi kadar olamıyor.

Ermenistan kadar olamıyor.

Oysa ne Suriye’nin, ne Ermenistan’ın, ne Rum kesiminin, ne Fener Patrikhanesi ve ne de Barzani’nin aralarındaki acımasız rekabette Rusya ve ABD’ye Türkiye’nin yüzde biri kadar imkan sağlama ve engel koyma kabiliyetleri yok.

Ekonomisi, stratejik konumu, tarihi kabiliyeti ve askeri gücü böylesine nimetler sunarken askerinin başına çuval geçirilen ülke Türkiye oluyor.
Ermeni soykırımını kabule zorlanan ülke Türkiye oluyor.

Londra ve Zürih anlaşmalarından doğan hakkını kullanamadığı için Rum kesimine AB üyeliğini kaptıran ve adada* “İşgalci”* olarak suçlanan ülke Türkiye oluyor.

Böylesine münbit bir ortamdan ülke olarak kazandığımız hiç ama hiçbir şey yok. ülke her geçen gün kan kaybediyor, kurumlar birbirleriyle kavgalı hale getirilmiş bulunuyor. 

*üstelik tam bu noktada çok iğrenç bir başka şey oluyor.*

Hani Bandırma’da* Ro-Ro gemisi* battı, can ve mal kayıpları yaşandı ya...
Ve işte bazı şerefsizler bu felaketi kendileri için kara çevirmek amacıyla kıyılara koşup sahile vuran malları yağmalamaya yeltendiler ya...

Filler tepişirken kendini ezdiren Türkiye’de de bazıları* “Allah, Allah”* diyerek koşuyor, bekliyoruz ki elden tutacak, yardım edecek, ayağa kaldıracak, oysa o, fırsat bu fırsat diyerek cepleri yokluyor, ülke nimetlerini talana koyuluyor, *çoluk çocuğuyla sürekli semir babam semiriyor...*


...

----------


## bozok

*Eygi yine topa tuttu*


 
*üncekilerin çukurundasınız!*
Milli Görüş’ün keskin kalemi Mehmet şevket Eygi, zehir zemberek bir yazı kaleme alarak adı sık sık yolsuzlukla anılan AKP’lileri isim vermeden uyardı. Eygi, Milli Gazete’deki köşe yazısında şunları kaydetti: 

Dünya hırsları sizi sarhoş etmiş. Para, servet, mal, zenginlik, riyaset, hakimiyet, saltanat, şöhret şehvetlerinin esiri olmuşsunuz.* Hiç doymuyorsunuz. Paraşütsüz düşüyorsunuz, frensiz iniyorsunuz da haberiniz yok.* Sizi uyaranlar iyiliğinizi istiyor ama siz anlamıyorsunuz. Muhalefet edenleri, tenkit edenleri, uyaranları susturmak istiyorsunuz. Yeterli tarih okumamışsınız. Basiretiniz yok. Onlara atmaya hazırlandığınız bombalar elinizde patlarsa?..*Bu dünya Büyük İskender’e, Sezar’a, Napolyon’a, Hasan Sabbah’a kalmadı, size mi kalacak?* şu meşhur Papa Borjiya’nın akıbeti nasıl olmuştu, bilmiyor musunuz? İslam düşmanı Evangelistlerin ve Siyonistlerin* “sağlam kulp”* olmadıklarını bilmiyor musunuz? Parayla elde edilen, paraya bağlı olan gücün gerçek güç olmadığını bilmiyor musunuz. Bu dünya değirmeni sizin gibi nice buğdayı un etmiştir, haberiniz yok mu? Kur’an’ın, Sünnetin, İslam’ın, şeriatın dışındaki her şeyin geçersiz ve heder olduğunu anlamamışsınız; İslam’dan *Müslümanlıktan bahs edip duruyorsunuz. İslam düşmanlarını dost ve veli edinmişsiniz.* Doğrusu çok çürük iplere yapışmışsınız. Asıl gücün doğru sahih bir iman, bilgi ve kültür, yüksek ahlak ve karakter, ihlas, dürüstlük, sadakat ile kazanılacağını niçin idrak etmiyorsunuz? İşin başının hikmet/bilgelik olduğunu ne zaman anlayacaksınız? Sizi uyaranların tepesine atmaya hazırlandığınız bombalar sakın elinizde patlamasın?.. 

*Yazık, çok yazık... Sizden önce nicelerin düştüğü çukurlara düştünüz. Akıbetiniz parlak değil. Bizimle uğraşmayınız.*



*24/09/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Babacan % 12’ye sevindi!*


 
*Babacan, New York’taki temasları sırasında ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Rice ile bir araya geldi.* 

*Yüzde 12’lik ABD desteği bile sevindirdi*
ABD’ye olan kamuoyu desteğinin yüzde 9’dan yüzde 12’ye yükselmesi Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan’ı memnun etti. Babacan, 63. dönem BM Genel Kurulu yüksek düzeyli toplantılarına katılmak için geldiği New York’ta, Amerika Alman Konseyi adlı düşünce kuruluşu başkanı William Drozdiak’ın sorularını yanıtladı. Drozdiak’ın Türkiye’de kamuoyunda son zamanlarda Amerikan liderliğine olan desteğin ilk defa neden bu kadar indiğini sorması üzerine, Babacan aslında bu desteğin Drozdiak’ın dediği kadar düşük (yüzde 9) olmadığını kaydetti. Babacan, bu oranın özellikle son zamanlarda yeniden* yüzde 12-13’lere yükseldiğini* söyledi. 


*Oran değişebilir*
Bu düşüşün bazı nedenleri olduğunu belirten Babacan, Türk kamuoyunun duygusal yaklaşımının da* "sahada somut değişiklikler gördüğü zaman”* değişeceğini, böyle kalmayacağını belirtti.Babacan, bu kapsamda, Türkiye ile İtalya arasındaki ilişkilerden örnek vererek bir ara terör örgütü elebaşının İtalya’da bulunduğu zamanlarda, bu ülke ile ilişkilerin kötüleştiğini, ancak koşullar değiştiğinde ilişkilerin yeniden düzeldiğini, bu ülkeye olan *desteğin geri geldiğini* hatırlattı.







*24/09/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Evvel Allah bize bir şey olmaz abicim*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*29 Eylül 2008* 




*CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül 9 günlük Amerika gezisinin dördüncü gününde çok önemli bir yemeğe onur konuğu oldu.*

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın masasında bir onur konuğu daha vardı: Zimbabve’nin kanlı diktatörü *Robert Mugabe.*..

Gazetelerdeki fotoğrafa bakıyorum, hem *Gül* hem de *Mugabe* büyük mutluluk içinde gülüyorlar. 

Bu AKP takımı demokratlığı kimseye bırakmıyor ama nedense diktatörleri de çok seviyor. 

Bir başka kanlı diktatörü daha geçenlerde Ankara’da ağırlamışlardı. 

ünceki sabah, bir sunucu kızcağız gazete haberlerini okurken bu fotoğrafı bizim gazetede görünce kendini tutamayıp *"Aman Allahım!*" diye bağırdı.

Son bir ayrıntı daha verelim ve bu konuyu noktalayalım.

*Gül* ile kanlı diktatör *Mugabe’*nin New York’ta buluştuğu iftar yemeğini *Fethullah Gülen cemaati* düzenledi.

* * *

Cumhurbaşkanı iftar masasını kanlı diktatörle paylaşırken Başbakan da çıktığı kürsüde dam üstünde saksağan misali yeni bir tartışma başlatıyor. 

Yarın başlayacak bayrama *"şeker bayramı"* diyenlere giydiriyor:

*"Bakıyorsunuz bayram adını değiştirdi.* *Ne oldu bayramın adı?* *Tatil.* *Olmaz.* *Adını bir başka türlü de değiştirmişler şimdi.* *şeker bayramı.* *Bu dört dörtlük bir Ramazan Bayramı, ne şeker Bayramı.* *Yani buna bir kültürel erozyon denir."* 

Yahu ben bildim bileli bu bayramın adı *"şeker Bayramı"*dır. Halk arasında hÃ¡lÃ¡ da öyle. 

Son zamanlara kadar kimse Ramazan Bayramı demiyordu. 

Kanuna baktık, kanunda *"Ramazan Bayramı"* diye geçiyor. 

Demek ki bayramın adını Başbakan’ın kastetmek istediği gibi cumhuriyet değiştirmemiş. Halk değiştirmiş. 

Olsun, Başbakan’ın derdi cumhuriyetle, *"Bunu mutlaka cumhuriyet değiştirmiştir"* diye düşünüyor. 

Ama işin garibi Köşk de *"şeker Bayramı"* diyor. 

Bilmem Başbakan’ın bundan haberi var mı?

Cumhurbaşkanı *Abdullah Gül’*ün himayesinde Türkiye’nin önde gelen kamu kurumları ve özel kuruluşların desteğiyle hayata geçirilen *"Trafikte Dikkat, 10 Bin Hayat"* projesi kapsamında gazetelere verilen ilanda bayrama *"şeker Bayramı"* deniliyor.

Cumhurbaşkanlığı’nın forsu ile diğer sponsorların logolarının da yer aldığı ilanda, *"ünümüz bayram.* *Binlerce insan, sevdiklerini görmek için yola çıkacak.* *Adına bakarsak şeker Bayramı.* *İşin acısı, birçok insanın sevdiklerini göremeyecek olması.* *Raporlara ve istatistiklere göre, her on kazadan dokuzu, insan hatası.* *Bu böyle gitmez, gitmemeli.* *Bayram gidişinin dönüşü için, bazı alışkanlıklardan vazgeçilmeli.* *Her yıl 10.000’den fazla insan, sizce de biraz fazla değil mi"* yazısı yer alıyor.

* * *

*Başbakan "Ramazan Bayramı"na "şeker Bayramı" denmesini çok önemsiyor ama dünyayı kasıp kavurmaya başlayan ekonomik krizi önemsemiyor.* 

Yaptığı basın toplantısında birçok uzmanın *"yüzyılın krizi"* demesine, Amerika’daki dünyanın en büyük bankasının iflas etmesine karşılık Başbakan *"Bize bir şey olmaz"* diyebiliyor.

Ne bir önlemden, ne bir stratejiden bahsediyor. Ama bakın ekonominin öteki aktörleri ne diyor? 

Merkez Bankası Başkanı: *"Hiçbir ülke krizin dışında kalamaz."*

TOBB Başkanı: *"Krizin faturası herkese çıkar."*

İş Bankası Genel Müdürü: *"Meslek hayatımda bununla kıyaslanabilecek hiçbir kriz görmedim."*

Başbakan’a bakarsak *"Merak etmeyin evvel Allah bize bir şey olmaz abicim."* 

...

----------


## bozok

*O var diye oturmamış*


*Fatih üEKİRGE*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*29 Eylül 2008* 



*NERESİNDEN bakarsanız bakın ortada kırıcı bir durum var... Kırıcı, sancılı, yakışmayan bir durum... Kimine göre skandal..* 

*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün New York’ta, Türk Kültür Merkezi’nde düştüğü ya da düşürüldüğü durumdan söz ediyorum... Gül’ün o gece yüzüne yansıyan sıkıntı, okyanus ötesinden bile görüldü.*


Durum şudur:

- *Abdullah Gül, New York’ta Türk Kültür Merkezi’ndeki iftar yemeğinde Zimbabve Devlet Başkanı Robert Mugabe ile aynı masaya oturtuluyor.*

Mugabe şu anda dünyada *"savaş suçlusu"* iddialarına muhatap. Ciddi bir eleştiri altında. İnsanlık suçu işlediği kuşkusu her geçen gün daha yüksek tondan dillendiriliyor. Bazı ülke ve kuruluşlar yargılaması için girişimde bulunuyorlar.

İngiltere, Mugabe’ye 1994’te verdiği şövalyelik unvanını *"insan hakları ihlalleri ve demokrasiye saygısızlık"* gerekçesiyle geri aldı. Yani Mugabe *"insanlık suçlusu"* iddialarının, *"demokrasi düşmanlığı"* eleştirilerinin göbeğinde duruyor...



İşte Gül bu kişiyle aynı masaya oturtuldu... Hadi diyelim oldu bir kere. Suçu sabit değil henüz... Ama bununla bitmiyor ki... Dahası var. Söylenti şu:

- *O iftara Clinton çifti de katılacak ve onur konuğu olan Gül’le aynı masada oturacaktı... Ancak Clinton’lar Mugabe’nin da aynı masada olacağını öğrenince bu fotoğrafa girmek istemediler. Mesaj göndermekle yetindiler.* 

Ayrıca başta New Jersey Valisi olmak üzere birçok üst düzey ABD’li yetkili de son anda bu gerekçeyle yemeğe katılmaktan vazgeçti...

Yine bitmedi...

*Clinton’u ayakta dinledi*

Gül oradan ayrılmak için masasından kalktı ve tam salondan çıkıyordu ki, durdurdular. üünkü Clinton’ların mesajı video kaydı olarak perdeye yansıtılmıştı. Gül tekrar yerine dönemedi. Mecburen Clinton’ın mesajını ayakta izlemek zorunda kaldı. İşte acayiplik ve sinir anı da tam burada başladı.* Manzara şu:*



Salonda millet oturuyor... Perdede ABD eski başkanının mesajı... *Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı ayakta* o mesajı dinliyor... şimdi diğer masadakiler ayağa kalksa bir acayip olacak. Yani herkes eski ABD başkanının mesajını ayakta ve sanki saygı duruşunda dinliyor gibi bir izlenim doğacak...

Ama diğer yanda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı ayakta kalmış vaziyette. Masada oturanlar ayağa kalkmasalar bu defa kendi cumhurbaşkanına saygısızlık eder bir duruma düşüyorlar...

Dedim ya *neresinden baksanız* üzüntü verici.. Düşünün ki, Türkiye şu anda BM geçici güvenlik konseyi üyeliğine aday. Bunun için Gül çok çaba harcadı. Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan, yalnızca bu BM toplantısında 50 civarında görüşme yaptı. 

Peki nasıl olacak şimdi? Diğer ülkelere şöyle mi diyoruz yani:

*"Dünya barışı ve insan hakları için BM Güvenlik konseyine adayım. Bana oy verin. Ama BM toplantısı için geldiğim New York’ta düştüğüm durum budur..."*


*...*

----------


## bozok

*SAYFA KARARDI...*
*Ermeni açılımınıza ne oldu?*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/10/2008* 




*Haberi okumuşsunuzdur. Ermenistan Devlet Başkanı Sarkisyan Birleşmiş Milletler’de yani uluslararası planda en önemli olan platformda yine soykırım masallarını terennüm etti.* 

İyi de bu Sarkisyan değil miydi AKP medyasının bir süredir baş tacı ettiği adam? Hatırlayın daha birkaç gün önce Sarkisyan’ın toprak talebi yok sözde beyanı, AKP matbuatının manşetlerini süslemiyor muydu? 

Peki ne oldu şimdi? 

Hem hani Ermenistan ile yeni bir açılım yapmıştık ve beyaz bir sayfa açmıştık? *Nerede o yeni açılım, nerede o beyaz sayfa?* Adam dünyanın en önemli politik zemininde hala aynı hikayeleri anlatıyor... 

*Yahu bir manipülasyon bu kadar mı kısa ömürlü olur?* 

*Görülmüştür ki Cumhurbaşkanımızın Ermenistan seferinin sonucu zerre bir netice getirmemiş, tersine 70 milyonluk koca bir ülkenin onuru yerlere serilmiştir...*

...

----------


## bozok

*Jammer günleri*


*Melih Aşık*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*12 Ekim Pazar 2008*



Makam otomobiliyle MHP Genel Merkezi’ne giden Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’a jammer (elektronik sinyal karıştırıcı) cihazlarla donatılmış koruma araçları eşlik ediyor. Hürriyet’in haberi şöyle sürüyor:

*“Jammer araçları görüşme sırasında genel merkez etrafında dolaşarak hem koruma hem de dinlemeye karşı önlem aldı...”*

*Olağan, çünkü... İktidar herkesin konuşmalarını dinliyor.* Bu konuşmalar umulmadık zamanlarda umulmadık yerlerde ortaya çıkıyor. Kişinin aleyhinde kullanılıyor.

Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan Vekili Osman Paksüt ve eşinin başına gelenler hatırlarda...

CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin,* “Başbakan’ın bir özel dinleme örgütü var”* diyor ve ekliyor:

*- Ortam dinlemesi yapan araçlardan edinilen bilgiler, AKP’ye ve AKP medyasına servis ediliyor. üzel istihbarat topluyorlar. Muhalefet edenlere korku salma ve sindirme amacıyla bu yönteme başvuruluyor...”*

Genelkurmay Başkanı da belli ki kendisini bu tür tehlikelerden koruma çabası içinde...

*İktidar koltuğunda malum... Laikliğe savaş açtığı, Anayasa Mahkemesi kararıyla tescilli bir parti oturuyor...*

Laik cumhuriyete bağlı Silahlı Kuvvetler de doğal olarak laik cumhuriyetle savaşan iktidarın takibinden kurtulma çabası içindedir...

*Böyle bir ülkenin terörle veya benzeri tehditlerle mücadele edebilmesi olası mı?*





*Dengir Fırat sormuş: “Baykal’ın kazancı helal mi?”*
*Eroin kaçakçılığı, hayali ihracat falan yapmadıysa tabii ki helaldir...*
*Haldun Ertem*

...

----------


## bozok

*Babacan’ı ayakta alkışlıyorum...*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*14.10.2008*



Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan gerçekten müthiş bir* “adam!”* İngiliz Konsolosluğu yemek veriyor, Avrupa Birliği temsilcisi ile İngiliz Konsolosluğu’nun yemeğine katılıyor. Hem de* “Ankara’da falan da”* değil, İstanbul’da! Ayrıca dediğim gibi yalnız da değil, yanında* “abisi”* Avrupa Birliği temsilcisi de var! *Diplomatik olarak kendisinden “çok düşük” olsa da olsun “koskoca Avrupa temsilcisi!”*

Düşünsenize*“Türk Konsolosluğu” Fransa’da veya İngiltere’de yemek veriyor, o ülkenin dışişleri bakanı o yemeğe “konsolosluğa” geliyor!* Ne görülmüş, ne de duyulmuş bir olay! 

Ama Türkiye’nin* “Dışişleri Bakanı”* kendi ülkesinde* “ev sahipliği”* sıfatını bırakıp, onların yemeğinde *“sıraya” giriyor!* 

Büyük skandal!* “Ne var”* demeyin! Aynı seviyede biri Türkiye adına oraya gidebilir, ama kendi ülkesinde* “ev sahibi olduğu topraklarda”* ancak ve ancak konsoloslar* “dışişleri bakanının”* verdiği yemeğe katılır! Bu noktada sizlere başımdan geçen ve bu köşede aktardığım olayı *“yazımdan alıntı”* ile aktaracağım. Ben *“taşıdığım sıfatlar ile oraya gitmeyi evsahipliğini bırakarak kendime yakıştırmadım. Ben neyim ki dışişleri bakanının yanında gariban bir gazeteci...”* Alıntıya gelince 

“...İspanya’nın Türkiye Büyükelçisi, İstanbul’daki Tarabya rezidansında *“aklınca”* önemli bulduğu* “gazetecilere”* yemek vermeyi düşünmüş ve yaklaşık 10 kişilik bir liste yapmış. Beni de* “acil”* olarak CNNTURK’ten aramışlar ve asistanıma not bırakmışlar. ABD Büyükelçisi* “milletvekillerini”* toplayıp, onlara yemek verir de Avrupa’nın bir büyükelçisi *“gazetecilere”* evinde yemek vermez mi! 

Katılımcıların listesini istedim, tam tahmin ettiğim gibi *“Türkiye’de olmayan Avrupa tezini” pazarlayan* ne kadar adam varsa, hepsi orada! Ha bir de öne çıkmış* “İkinci Cumhuriyetçi”* kardeşler! Davet sahibine *“bir büyükelçinin Türkiye’de kamuoyu oluşturan gazetecileri ayağına çağıramayacağını, isterse kendisine Tarabya’da balık ısmarlayabileceğimi, ayrıca o listedeki isimler ile asla bir araya gelmeyeceğimi”* asistanım vasıtasıyla ilettim. Kısacası ben *“gitmedim”* ama *“bu ülkede gazeteci sıfatı taşıyan”* birçok isim gitti. 

Geldiğimiz noktaya bakın, sanki *“sömürge”* ülkesi. Büyükelçiler *“milletvekillerini ve gazetecileri”* özel yemeklerde bir araya getirip, ülkenin durumunu ve geleceğini sorguluyorlar! Halk da* “sadece faiz” ödemek için çalışıp, dursun...”* 

Sevgili dostlar, güzel ülkem ne halde! Talabani ile New York’ta* “terörist saldırıdan”* günler önce görüşen Babacan’a tavsiyem isterse *bir de Türkiye’deki Barzani’nin temsilciliğine yemeğe gitsin!* Onun da Boğaz’da manzarası fena değil! Boşuna dememişler 

*“Ankara’nın taşına bak! Gözlerimin yaşına bak! Uyan Uyan Gazi Kemal memleketin haline bak!”*

Bence hiç uyanma ATAM, uyu da* “bazı şeyleri”* görüp kahrolma!! 


...

----------


## bozok

*Barzani'ye karşı pozisyon değiştirmek!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/10/2008* 



Barzani’nin fiilen ve hukuken denetimi altında tuttuğu Kuzey Irak’tan Türkiye’ye yönelik olarak üç yıldır belirli aralıklarla terörist saldırılar gerçekleştiriliyor. Bu nedenle ABD’nin himayesindeki Barzani’ye Türkiye; *“Topraklarınızdan Türkiye’ye yönelik olarak gerçekleştirilen terörist saldırıları durdurun ve katilleri teslim edin!”* diyor. Peşmerge başları; *“Kürt kedisini bile teslim etmeyiz”* diye, dalga geçerek cevap veriyor. Türkiye,* “O halde teröristleri bölgeden çıkarın”* diyor!Peşmerge başları; *“Gücümüz yetmiyor!”* diyor. 

Türkiye,* “Teröristlere karşı birlikte operasyon yapalım”* diyor.
Peşmerge başları;* “Kürt’ün Kürt’e silah çektiği günler geride kaldı”* diyor. Türkiye;* “O halde oraya biz girer, onları oradan çıkarırız”* diyor.Peşmerge başları;* “Bölgeye girerseniz karşınızda bizi bulursunuz!”* diyorlar.

Açıkçası Amerika’nın yakın himayesine mazhar olduktan sonra Barzani de PKK’yı yakın korumaya almıştır. Barzani’nin PKK’yla mücadele etmesi bir yana* “PKK terör örgütü değildir”* demek suretiyle onlara meşruiyet kazandırmak için elinden her geleni yapmıştır. 

Barzani ve taifesi her fırsatta* “PKK, Türkiye’nin iç sorunudur”* diyor. üözüm yolunun da* “askeri yöntemlerden değil, görüşmelerden geçtiğini”* Türk yetkililere söylüyor. Her nedense bu sözleri PKK’ya söylemek, Barzani ve ekibinin hiç aklına gelmiyor!

Peşmerge taifesinin ABD ile Türkiye arasına giren 1 Mart Tezkere Krizi’nden yararlanarak bu cüreti gösterdiği de biliniyor. Bu bağlamda Süleymaniye’de Mehmetçiğin başına çuval geçirilmesinden, Telafer’in defalarca bombalanmasına kadar birçok Türkiye aleyhtarı gelişme Barzani tarafından tezgahlanmıştır. Kerkük’ün peşmerge tarafından işgal edilmesinden sonra gelişen olaylar ile Türkmenlere yönelik saldırıların planlayıcısı da Barzani’dir. 

Barzani, kendisini doğrudan muhatap alınmasını, daha da açıkçası başında bulunduğu yönetimin Türkiye tarafından tanınmasını istiyor. Bu amaçla da PKK’yı ciddi ve etkili bir enstrüman olarak kullanıyor. 

Türkiye işte bu Barzani ve yönetimiyle görüşerek PKK’yı bölgeden çıkarmaya ya da etkisizleştirmeye çalışıyor. Aslında bu görüşmeler geçmişten bugüne gizli bir biçimde sürdürülüyordu. şimdi görüşmeler daha üst seviyeye çıkarılarak açıktan yapılıyor. Başbakan Erdoğan da bunu* “Irak merkezi yönetimi, ABD, Kuzey Irak yerel yönetimi başta olmak üzere ilgili bütün tarafları içine alan bir çalışma yürütüyoruz... Kompleksli davranılamaz... Zaaf oluşturmaz, aksine güç oluşturur... Türkiye’nin çözümsüzlükte çözüm aradığı günler artık geride kalmıştır”* diyerek açıkladı. 

Altı yıldır bu ülkenin siyasetinin başında olan Başbakan’ın aklına birdenbire *“çözümsüzlükte çözüm”* aramanın yanlış olduğu gelmiş. Bu yüzden de Barzani’yle görüşme başlatmıştır. Barzani karşısında gerileyen ve sürekli pozisyon değiştiren *Türkiye’deki iktidar* olmuştur.

Türkiye pozisyonunu Barzani’nin dayatmalarına göre aldığı sürece PKK terörünü önleme ihtimali yoktur. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Kaptan ve fırtına!*


*Rahmi TURAN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*19 Ekim 2008* 





*"KAYA gibi sağlamız.""Hamdolsun bize bir şey olmaz!"* 

*"Hamdolsun korkulduğu gibi bir şey bizde söz konusu değil!"*

*"Hamdolsun"*la kriz yöneten ilk ve tek Başbakan Sayın Erdoğan...

Hamdolsun terörü çözüyor... Hamdolsun Baykal’ı ve Bahçeli’yi muhatap almıyor... Hamdolsun yere sağlam basıyor! Hamdolsun işsizliği azaltıyor!

Peki, hamdolsun her şey iyi de, Başbakan niçin bu kadar sinirli ve kırıcı?

*"Açık söylüyorum. Dört gözle kriz bekleyenler var"* diyerek işadamlarını *"kriz fırsatçılığı"* ile suçlarken bir bildiği mi var, yoksa laf olsun, torba dolsun diye mi konuşuyor? 

*Dünyada hÃ¡lÃ¡ krizin dibi görünmüş değil...* Amerika ve Avrupa kurtarma paketleriyle ekonomi çevrelerine umut verdi ama bu da yetmedi. Sarsıntı sürüyor.

** * **

*İyi kaptan fırtınada belli olur!* Türkiye gemisinin kaptanı Erdoğan’ın aldığı önlem ne? Sadece *"Hamdolsun yere sağlam basıyoruz"* demek!

Deniz ne kadar dalgalı olursa olsun gemiyi güvenli limana taşıyacaklarını söylüyor. Dileriz bu rahatlık içinde gemiyi karaya oturtmaz! İyi kaptan mı, acemi kaptan mı, bunu göreceğiz!

İş dünyası endişelerini dile getiriyor.

TüSİAD Başkanı Arzuhan Doğan Yalçındağ, *"Türkiye’de görünen bir yangın yok ama yön değiştiren ve kuvvetini artıran bir rüzgÃ¡rın tehdidi altındayız"* diye uyarıyor.

şu anda bile üretim düşmüş, siparişler durmuş halde... İşçi çıkarmalar gündemde ama Başbakan *"Hamdolsun iyiyiz"* diyor. Dileriz öyledir. Fakat Kemal Abisi (Unakıtan), *"Bu kriz bizi etkiliyor"* demesin mi? Başbakan’ın tersine konuşmak ona yakışıyor mu?

** * **

Tayyip Bey, daha önce, fırtınalı havalarda gemiyi hep tehlikeye soktu. Geçen yıl, yüzde 46.7 oyla büyük seçim zaferi elde ettiği halde, bir yıl içinde yıprandı ve birçok olayda kırık not aldı.

Seçimi kazandığı gece (22 Temmuz 2007) Ankara’daki parti binasının balkonuna çıkıp halka hitap ederek, *"Ben, bana oy vermeyenlerin de haklarını koruyacağım. Herkesin Başbakan’ı olacağım"* demesi hem güzel bir hareketti, ham de akıllıca bir davranıştı.

Fakat daha sonra ne yaptı? Vatandaşları *"Bizden olanlar"* ve *"Bizden olmayanlar"* diye ikiye ayırdı, karşıt görüşlü kişiler ve gruplarla kıyasıya boğuşmaya başladı.

Medya ile son kavgası büyük bir hata idi. Erdoğan, *"Sen şöyle büyüksün, böyle güçlüsün, istersen herkesi ezersin"* diyerek kendisini ilahlaştıran goygoycular takımını aşamadı.

Başbakan, iş dönülmez noktaya gelmeden, *"Ben nerede hata yaptım?"* diye kendisine sormalı ve yol haritasını yeniden çizmeli.

** * **

üalışma hayatında başarılı olanların genellikle siyasetten uzak durması, siyasi kadroların güçsüz olmasına yol açıyor. Yapı Kredi Bankası’nın kurucusu olan, eski dönemin önemli işadamlarından *KÃ¡zım Taşkent’*in hayatını anlattığı kitaptan kısa bir alıntı yapacağız.

KÃ¡zım Taşkent, *"Yaşadığım Günler"* adlı kitabında bakınız ne diyor?

*"Hayatta hiç başarı kazanamamış insanlar, politikada kolaylıkla çok şey olabiliyorlarmış, bunu öğrendim. Küçük işleri bile görmek gücünde olmayan kişiler, devlet hizmetinde büyük işler görmek hevesine kapılırlarsa, kendi harikalarını yaratabilirler ama bedelini millete ödetirler!"*

ülkemizin siyaseti bundan iyi anlatılabilir mi? 

...

----------


## bozok

*On binlerce esnafı sindirip kepenk kapattıranları tespit edemeyen devlet!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*22.10.2008*



Başbakan’ın Diyarbakır’a gittiği ve sadece kentteki çöp yığınları nedeniyle belediyeyi eleştirdiği gün Diyarbakır, Batman, Hakkari, Cizre, Kızıltepe, Derik, Nusaybin ve Bismil’de on binlerce esnaf kepenk indirdi.

Peki neden? 

*Hepsi mi bölücü terör örgütünü destekliyor, hepsi mi katillerden yana?*

Elbette hayır!

Eli kanlı örgüt kentteki tüm iş yerlerini tek dolaşarak bildiri dağıtıyor, dükkanını açanlardan hesap soracağını söylüyor da ondan!


***


*şimdi asıl soruya geliyorum:*

İyi de yüz binlerce vatandaşın telefonunu dinleyen... Neredeyse hepimizin eşimizle, sevgilimizle yaptığımız özel konuşmaları bile kayda alan devlet nasıl oluyor da binlerce PKK’lının dükkan dükkan dolaşarak bildiri dağıtmasından haberdar olamıyor?

Nasıl oluyor da bu serseri takımından bir kişi bile, iş yeri kameralarına yakalanmıyor?

Seksen üç yaşındaki İlhan Selçuk’u *“terör örgütü yöneticisi”* diye gözaltına alan devletin elini kolunu kim bağlıyor ki bu çapulculardan birinin bile kimliğini tespit edip barındıkları yerden gidip alamıyor?

Terör örgütünün tehditleri karşısında direnemeyen ve zorunlu olarak *“eylem yapıyormuş”* gibi görünen bölge esnafına neden “*Arkanızda devlet var. Dükkanlarınızı korkmadan açabilirsiniz” denilmiyor?*


***


Bu ülkede her şehit cenazesinden sonra* “Terörle mücadeleye kararlılıkla devam ediyoruz”* diyen bir Başbakan var...

Sözüm ona bir İçişleri Bakanı, bir Emniyet Genel Müdürü, bir MİT Müsteşarı var...

Bu eylemlerin yapıldığı her ilin birer valisi ve emniyet müdürü, yüzlerce polis şefi, binlerce haber alma teşkilatı çalışanı, on binlerce polisi var!

Hepsine soruyorum:

Madem varsınız... 

Madem işiniz vatandaşın güvenliğini ve huzurunu sağlamak...

O zaman bir çapulcular ordusunun adeta* “isyan provası”* yapmasına neden göz yumuyorsunuz?

*Bu ülkeyi bu kadar “acz içinde” göstermeye ne hakkınız var?*


***


Hele siz Başbakan...

Aylar sonra gittiğiniz Diyarbakır’da bütün dükkanlar kapalıyken, her sokak köşesinde küçücük çocuklar polise taş atarken, kentin meydanlarından dumanlar yükselirken, göre göre sadece “çöp dağları”nı mı gördünüz?

Eğer böyleyse uzun söze gerek yok...

Hepinizin gözüne gözlük!


*APOVEKİLLERİ!*

Bölücü terör örgütünün siyasi kanadı olduğunu inkar bile edemeyen DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk, bölücübaşına uygulandığını iddia ettikleri sözüm ona işkenceden yakınmış!

Peki bu DTP’nin bugüne kadar binlerce askerimizi şehit eden eli kanlı katillerden...

Suçları kanıtlanamamış kişileri 17 aydır cezaevinde tutanlardan...

Dergi dağıttığı için tutuklanan bir genci işkenceyle öldürenlerden...

Kartal’daki, Beyoğlu’ndaki karakollarda gözaltına alınan gençleri döven polisten yakındığını hiç duydunuz mu?

Hayır...

Onlar için varsa yoksa bölücübaşının konforu!

Maaş milletten ama vekili oldukları kişi Apo...

Demokrasi (!) var ya haykırıyorum:

Böyle *“Apovekilleri”*ne yazıklar olsun!


*GüNüN SORUSU*

DTP Genel Başkanı, geçen hafta AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’la buluşmasını soran gazetecilere,* “Tesadüfen karşılaştık, sonra da oturup yemek yedik”* demiş...

Acaba bir gün,* “yalan söylemeyen”* siyasetçi de görecek miyiz?

Allah şifalarını versin!

Bütün tarafsız gazeteler Ergenekon Davası’nın ilk duruşmasını dün *“Türkiye’ye yakışmadı”, “Kargaşayla başladı”, “Fiyasko”* gibi başlıklarla verirken iktidar yanlısı gazetelerin manşetleri, gazetecilik okullarında *“ders”* olarak okutulacak türdendi... İşte üç örnek:

Zaman: *“Ergenekon davası salona sığmadı”* 

Sabah: *“Salon küçük geldi ama... Dava büyük”* 

Yeni şafak:* “Küçük geldi”* 


***


Bu ülkede 1200 sanıklı duruşmalar da yapıldı ama arbede falan çıkmadı!

Alt tarafı 80 sanıklı bir davada izdiham oluyorsa, gazetecinin görevi sanıklar aleyhine bezirganlık yapmak değil, gerekli fiziki koşulları sağlamayanları eleştirmektir...

Bu arkadaşlara artık* “gazeteci”* demek bile bana ağır geliyor... Hepsine Allah’tan şifa diliyorum!


...

----------


## bozok

*Dolar patladı, buhran eşikte ve aynı süreçte PKK da kalkışmada!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/10/2008* 




Dün bu satırların yazıldığı saatlerde dolar 1700 YTL’ye yaklaşıyordu.

Bunun anlamı şudur?

Kriz Tayyip Erdoğan’ın dediği gibi Türkiye’yi teğet geçmiyor tersinden can evinden vurmaya başlıyor.

Hayır bugünler daha iyi dönemlerimiz.
Endişem doların 2 YTL’yi bile aşmasıdır.
Aşarsa ne mi olur?
Bırakın 2 YTL’yi 1700’ü geçmesi bile bunalım ya da buhran demektir.
Dövizde birkaç günde yaşanan bu dalgalanma büyük döviz borcu olan özel sektörü çökertecektir.
üok geçmeyecek pek çok şirket ardı ardına iflas edecektir.
Etmeyecek olanlar da yeni borçlanma yapamayacağından zorunlu olarak küçüldükçe küçülecektir.
Bunun anlamıysa yeni işsizler ordusudur.
Dahası üretim de aksayacaktır.
Bitmedi; en önemlisi enflasyon şahlanacaktır.
Yıllardır dövizin üstüne basarak kontrol altında tutulmaya çalışılan enflasyon dövizin patlamasıyla kısa bir sürede misliyle katlanacaktır.

Hayır bunlar kehanet değil dövizin yükselmesiyle olması kesin olan şeylerdir.

Sorarım size üretimin düşmesi, özel sektörün çökmesi, işsizler ordusunun sosyal barışı tehdit eder hale gelmesi ve enflasyonun yeniden şahlanması kriz ya da buhran değil de nedir?

*Söyler misiniz ekonomide hamdolsun iyiyiz demek için hangi göstergeler olmazsa olmazdır?*

üretim geriler, işsizlik katlanır, fiyat artışı hortlarken nasıl hamd edilebilir?
Cari açığı 50 milyara, ülke borcu 500 milyar dolara dayanmış bir ülkenin, yani Türkiye’nin durumuna nasıl şükredilebilir

Bu sütunu izleyenler tanıktır.

Zaman zaman yazdığımız ekonomi içerikli yazılarımızda, aman cari açık, aman dövizde enflasyon ölçüsünde kademeli artış, aman üretim ve istihdam deyip durduk ve gidişatın iyi olmadığına ve de bastırılan dövizin birden patlamasıyla her şeyin altüst olacağına ısrarla dikkat çektik.

Sonuç ortada, artık o gün gelmiş, yani çöküş süreci başlamıştır.
Hayır bugün gündemde olan kriz finans sektörü krizi olmayacak, reel sektör buhranı olacak.

Tabii eşyanın tabiatı bazı bankalar da elbette zora girecek ama en büyük yarayı şirketlerimiz, yani özel sektörümüz görecek.

Dövizin artması ihracatçı için, petrolün ucuzlaması da cari açık için önemli olsa da neredeyse bütün dünya resesyona, yani durgunluğa gireceğinden eşyanın tabiatı gereği ihracatta artış yerine eksilme olacak, yani dövizdeki artışın dışsatıma ülke bağlamında olumlu bir katkısı olmayacak.

Keza buna ilaveten derinleşen global kriz turizmimizi de vuracak ve ziyaretçi sayısını düşürecektir.

En önemlisi bundan böyle sıcak para ya da yabancı sermayenin gelmesi yerine olanların geri dönüşüne şahit olacağız.

Bu tablo ise cari açığın finansmanı bağlamında bulunulan açmazı göstermektedir.

Felaket tellalı olmak istemem, ama Türkiye zor mu zor bir sürece yelken açmıştır.

Benim endişem işte tam bu ekonomik buhran sürecinde Güneydoğu’daki kalkışmanın turuncu devrim misali somut bir amaca dönüştürmek için tırmandırılması ihtimalidir.

*PKK kalkışmasının ekonomik kaosla beraber seyrediyor olması zihnimi bulandırıyor!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Frankfurt’taki rezillik !..* 


*26.10.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEğERLİ devlet büyüğümüz Abdullah Bey’in onur konuğu olduğu bu uluslar arası etkinlikte, sergilenen haritalara karşı Alman matbuatına söyledikleri...

Ve de...

Bu etkinliğe katılan ve Türk devleti aleyhine, kendilerinin gözlerinin içine baka baka verip veriştiren zevata sevgi dolu mütebessim bakışlarını izledikten sonra...

Ortaya çıkıp da,* “Frankfurt Kitap Fuarında şunlar şunlar şunlar da oldu, Türk devletinin tüm düşmanları boy gösterdi!..” demek abesle iştigaldir* de olsun, biz gene de öyle yapalım..!

Söze de* “Türkiye’nin istilabında son tırmanışları yaptıklarına inananların açtıklar harita, o fuarda yalnız değildi!”* diye başlayarak aktaralım...

Frankfurt Kitap Fuarı’nın organizatörleri tarafından açılan* ‘Books on Turkiye/Türkiye’den Kitaplar’* bölümünde kimin kitapları baş köşedeydi derseniz;

*Cevap, “Abdullah ücalan’ın...”dır!..*

Apo beyin engin görüşlerini yansıtan kitapları* “Türkiye’den kitaplar”* bölümünde!.. Yanında da öteki malum eser(!)ler..

Apo’nun kitabı, yanında Leyla Zana hanımefendinin sanatı hayatı ve eserlerini yansıtan kitap, Türkiye’den kitaplar diye sunuldu!.. üstelik bu bölümün fuarda yer alacağı broşürlerde duyurulurken, o broşürlerde Apo’nun fotoğrafları da yer aldı..

Hemen hatırlatalım, bu fuara biz sade vatandaşlara şu çok satan matbuat tarafından nasıl aktarıldı?.. Abdullah bey, yanında büyük patronlar vs, Türkiye’nin damgasını vurduğu kitap fuarıydı bu ve cümle alem bize hayran olmuştu!!

Bakın cümle alemin hayranlığını kazandığımız fuara Türkiye’den katılıp Türkiye’yi seslendirenler ve icraatları...

Türkiye’yi temsil ettiklerini söyleyenler *‘Geçmişle Hesaplaşmanın Yükü ve Yordamları’* başlığı ile tartışıyorlar. Aralarındaki Mithat Sancar adlı kişi, *“Fuar sloganında ‘Türkiye tüm renkleriyle’ deniliyor. Burdaki renkler gerçekten Türkiye’yi yansıtıyor mu? Türkiye’nin geçmişle hesaplaşması için özellikle Kürt sorunu konusunda adım atması ve bu savaşın durması gerekir..”* dedi. Dilek Kurban adlı katılımcı askerlere giydirmekle görevliydi ve *“Askerlerin kurduğu anayasanın geçerli Kürt sorununu terör sorunu olarak adlandırılıyor..”* diye konuştu.

Türkiye’den temsilcilere (!) devam edelim;

Etyen Mahçupyan, Seyfi üngider, Ragıp Zarakolu, Fikret İlkiz ve Halil İbrahim üzcan’ın katıldığı* ‘İfade üzgürlüğü ve Yayıncılık Deneyimleri’* forumundalar..

Etyen Mahçupyan, *“Türkiye 30 yıldır PKK ile mücadele ediyor, ama Genelkurmay’a göre öyle bir durum yok. Genelkurmay’a göre basın sürekli devletin yanında olmalı. Türkiye’de çok ciddi otosansür var”* Ragıp Zarakolu, *“İfade özgürlüğü olmadığı için çok sayıda yazar ve gazeteci yurtdışına çıkmak zorunda ..”* 

Seyfi üngider, *“Atatürk’e ilişkin bir şey söylerseniz kendinizi mahkemede ve cezaevlerinde bulursunuz... Sözde devlet Kürtçe dilli eğitim başlatacaktı ama bu da yapılmadı”* Fikret İlkiz* “Terörle mücadele etme’ adı altında ifade özgürlüğü yok edilmek isteniyor..”* konularını vurguladı. 

şimdi bir soru soralım... Frankfurt Kitap Fuarı’nda, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ni övgüye değer, Türk Milleti’nin gurur duyacağı bir hasleti ile dillendiren bir etkinliğinin herhangi bir şekilde yansıdığını, bu yönde bir haber okuduğunuzu hatırlıyor musunuz?..

Bu kitap fuarında Türkiye yerden yere vurulmuş, Türkiye’yi yansıttıklarını söyleyen bir takım aydın(!) tipler koca fuarın her dakikasında bir forumda boy göstererek Türk devleti, Atatürk, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, anayasal kuruluşlar aleyhine ver yansın etmişler..

Türkiye’nin onur konuğu olarak yansıtılan bu fuarın çok geniş bir* “Kürtçülük propagandasına”* çanaklık ettiği kesin olarak anlaşılıyor... üstelik bu propaganda da Türkiye’den götürülmüş malum zevata yaptırılıyor...


*üok garip bir bilgi...*

O fuara taşınan bazı tiplerin de* “bindirilmiş kıtalar”* olduğu bilgileri de var... Götürülmeleri, masrafları, harçlıkları ve konuşmaları karşılığında kendilerine sağlanan ödenekler konusunda anlatılanlar, Türkiye’nin içinde bulunduğu kuşatmanın ipuçlarını verecek nitelikte!..

Neyse, sonuç boş konuşuyorum... Tepe noktasında, en tepe noktamızdan övgü alan bir faaliyet söz konusudur da...

*Sahi biz niye kürek çekiyoruz, kime güvenerek?!!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Bir anlama sorunu var ama*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*28 Ekim 2008*



*OKAN Müderrisoğlu’nun Sabah’ta yazdığına göre ekonomi kulislerinde, IMF Türkiye Masası şefi’nin ekonomi kurmaylarına,* *"Sayın Başbakan’ın söylemleri küresel gerçeklikle pek uyumlu değil. Kendisine eksik veya yanlış bilgi mi veriliyor" dediği konuşuluyormuş.*

Evet, Başbakan’ın konuşmalarına bakınca meseleye ne kadar vÃ¡kıf olduğuna ilişkin soru işaretlerinin uyanması kaçınılmaz.

Ama bu bence ekonomi kurmaylarının kendisine yeterli bilgi vermemesinden kaynaklanmıyordur diye düşünüyorum.

Sorun iki boyutlu olabilir:

*1- Ekonomi kurmayları, Başbakan’ın anlayabileceği bir dille konuşmuyorlardır.* Mesela, Başbakan önceki gün şöyle konuştu: *"IMF ile esnek bir anlaşmaya eyvallah! Ama kriz ortamında fırsatı bulduk, ümüğünü sıkalım derseniz kusura bakmayın."*

Mesele böyle kayıkçı jargonuyla ortaya konmadıysa, anlamamış olması çok doğal.

*2-* *Ya da Başbakan’ın bilgi düzeyi, bu tür karmaşık bir ekonomi problemini ç özmeye yeterli olmayabilir* ki o zaman da yapılabilecek çok fazla bir şey yok.

Ekonominin günlük yaşamdaki sorunları derinleştikçe meselenin önemini elbette anlar ama korkarım o zaman da iş işten geçmiş olur.


*Bilgiye önem vermemenin cezası*

*MALİYE Bakanı* bir yandan, *Başbakan* diğer yandan bankalara tehdit savurup duruyorlar.

*"Kredileri geri çağırmayın, vadesi dolunca faizi yükseltmeyin, şöyle yaparız, böyle yaparız!"*

*Radikal’*de *Fatih üzatay,* bizim gibi *"gelişmekte olan" Brezilya’*nın aldığı bir dizi önlemi açıkladı.

Bakın Brezilya hangi kararları almış:

1- Bankaların, topladıkları mevduatlara karşılık olarak Merkez Bankası’nda tutmakta oldukları *"zorunlu karşılıkları"* düşürmüş. Böylece bankaların müşterilerine kredi açabilmelerine olanak verecek bir ortam yaratmış.

2- İki kamu bankasına, gerekli gördüğü takdirde *özel mali kurumlardan hisse alma izni* vermiş. Böylece gerektiğinde bankalara sermaye enjekte etme olanağına sahip olmuşlar.

3- *Yeni bir yatırım bankası kurulmuş.* Bu banka şirketlere sermaye verebilecek. Böylece şirketlerde meydana gelebilecek sıkıntı hafifletilecek.

4- *Finans sektöründe işlemlerden alınan vergiler düşürülmüş.* Böylece bankaların kredi maliyetleri de ucuzlayacak.

Görüldüğü gibi meydanlara çıkıp nutuk atarak, sopa sallamak yerine eskisi gibi olmasa bile ekonomiyi canlı tutmaya çalışmak tercih edilmiş.

Amaç belli: ülke dünyadaki finansal kriz nedeniyle durgunluğa girmesin, işsizlik yaygınlaşmasın.

*Benzeri tedbirler, hiç kuşku duymayın ki bizim ekonomi yönetimimizdeki bürokratların da aklına geliyordur.*

Sonuç olarak onlar da yabancı meslektaşları ile aynı okullarda okudular, benzer tecrübeler yaşadılar.

Sorun, bilgiye değer vermekle ilgili.

*Türk halkı seçimini yaparken, "Kasımpaşalı üslubunu kendisine yakın buldu" deniliyor.*

*şimdi bu seçimin sonuçlarını toplayacağız.*

*Bakalım hot zot ile işler ne kadar yürütülebilecek?*



...

----------


## bozok

*5 yılda müthiş IMF çarkı!* 



*Erdoğan 2003'te "IMF'i tanımazsanız dünya sizi tanımaz. Tek kuruşluk ticaret yapamazsınız" diyordu. Bugün ne değiştiyse 180 derece çark etti: " ümüğümüzü sıktırmayız, onlara ihtiyacımız yok!"*

*31.10.2008/ gazetevatan.com* 



Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, “Eğer IMF bize bu sıkıntılı dönemde, ‘ben sizlere borç vermiyorum’ derse vermeyebilir. Vermek zorunda da değil. üok da ihtiyacımız yok. Bunu da özellikle söylemek isterim. Zira geçenlerde Merkez Bankası Başkanımız da bununla ilgili açıklamasını zaten yaptı. Ben de burada bunu yine özellikle ifade etmek istiyorum. Türkiye güvenli bir limandır" dedi.

Başbakan Erdoğan, Kırgızistan Başbakanı İgor Chudinov ile görüşmesinin ardından konuk Başbakanla ortak bir basın toplantısı düzenledi. Toplantıda, mevduata garanti getirilmesi için hükümete yetki verilmesine ilişkin bir soru üzerine, Hükümete yetki verilmesinin bir krize neden olamayacağını belirterek, “Böyle bir yetkiyi alıyorsak, krizi ortadan kaldırmak veya krizi yönetmek için alırız. Nitekim de talep edişimizin altında yatan gerçek de budur. Bu kriz dönemini çok daha farklı çok daha olumlu istikamette yönetebilmek içindir" dedi. 
Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in stand-by anlaşmasında yol alındığı açıklamalarının hatırlatılarak, “Sizin de bu konuda şartlarınızın olduğunu söylemiştiniz. Bu şartlar konusunda anlaşma sağlandı mı?" sorusu üzerine şöyle dedi:

“IMF bu noktada karşılıklı çıkara dayalı olarak bir yaklaşım gösterecek olursa biz zaten varız. Daha önce de ifade ettiğim gibi biz IMF’ye karşı olumsuz bir tavrın içinde olan bir ülke veya bir yönetim değiliz. Ama dediğim gibi, yine orada da söyledim, bizim ümüğümüzü sıkıp da ‘yatırımları durdur, büyümeyi düşür, ondan sonra bütçende şu kadar daha bunu aşağı indir’ derse bu ‘çalışma’ demektir. Biz çalışan bir ülkeyiz, çalışan bir hükümetiz, çalışan bir yönetimiz. Dolayısıyla böyle bir anlaşmaya evet diyemeyiz. Yani bu konuda bütçede bizim bazı rezervlerimiz var."

*-"KENDİ YAğIMIZLA KAVRULMASINI BİLİRİZ"-*

Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan’a dada gerekenleri söylediğini kaydeden Erdoğan şöyle devam etti: 
“Büyümede bizim hedeflerimiz var. Bir defa ‘bu hedeflerin altına düşemeyiz’ dedik. Bunu da yine arkadaşlarım kendilerine ilettiler. Bunun yanında yatırımlardan bu çerçeve içerisinde zaten vazgeçemeyiz. Yatırımlarımıza da devam edeceğiz. üünkü Türkiye büyüyen, kalkınan bir ülke. Yıllarca geri kalmışlığın bedelini ödeyen bir ülke. Ağır bedel ödemiş bir ülke. Biz bu makas açığını bir defa kapatmaya çalışan bir ülkeyiz. Yani sen kalkıp da ‘karayolları inşaatlarını durdur’ diyecek olursan, ’kusura bakma’ deriz. Böyle bir şeye de mecbur değiliz. Biz kendi yağımızla kavrulmasını biliriz. Bu altyapı çalışmalarını da sürdüreceğiz. üstyapıya yönelik çalışmalarımızı da sürdüreceğiz. Ve bu konuyla ilgili olarak da eğer IMF bize bu sıkıntılı dönemde ‘ben sizlere borç vermiyorum’ derse, vermeyebilir. Vermek zorunda da değil. üok da ihtiyacımız yok. Bunu da özellikle söylemek isterim. Zira geçenlerde Merkez Bankası Başkanımız da bununla ilgili açıklamasını zaten yaptı. Ben de burada bunu yine özellikle ifade etmek istiyorum. Türkiye güvenli bir limandır."



*YIL 2003... AYNI ERDOğAN IMF'Yİ İşTE BüYLE SAVUNMUşTU*

Tarih ..20/04/2003..... Yer İstanbul... MüSİAD'ın genel kurulu yapılıyor. Bir süre öncesine kadar eski Devlet Bakanı Kemal Derviş'i IMF'nin memuru olmakla suçlayan Erdoğan, bakın o tarihte IMF'ye teslim bayrağını hangi sözlerle çekiyor:

*"Eğer IMF'yi tanımazsanız, dünya da sizi tanımaz. IMF'siz yerinizden bile kıpırdayamazsınız. Ne bir kuruşluk ihracat, ne de bir kuruşluk ithalat yapabilirsiniz. Bu dünyada yaşıyorsanız IMF'yi tanıyacaksınız. Tanımazsanız yerinizde sayarsınız. Seçimden önce bazılarının söylediği gibi, 'IMF'yi gönderirim' demek Türkiye'nin gerçeklerine kesinlikle uymaz!"* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Bilirim ki Başbakan’ın olan bitenden haşa haberi yoktur!*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*3 Kasım 2008*



EY AKP iktidarı...Vatandaşa yürümekte zorlanan hasta Ecevit’in dönemini aratır oldunuz.

*El insaf...* 

*Yılbaşından bu yana doğalgaza yüzde 82.15 zam yaptınız.*

Gece saat 02.00’de ilan edilen son zammın oranı konutlarda yüzde 22.5, sanayide yüzde 22.

*Bu yıl yapılan 5’inci zam.*

*Başbakan’ın bundan haberi var mı?*

*Haşa yok!*

Uzmanlara göre yakında önce elektriğe, arkasından A’an Z’ye her şeye yüklü zamlar gelecek.

*Peki başbakanımızın bundan haberi var mı?*

*Haşa yok!*

Türkiye Kömür İşletmeleri yeraltında kazma kürekle kömür çıkaracak 3 bin madenci alacağını açıkladı. 

Bu meşakkatli iş için çaresizlik içinde kalan 38 bine yakın genç adam başvurdu. 

Bunların binden fazlası üniversite mezunu. 

Alacakları ücret 1175 YTL.

*Başbakanımızın bundan haberleri var mı acaba?*

*Haşa yok!*

* * *

ülkedeki gerçek işsizlik yüzde 20.

20 milyon çalışanın yarısı kayıt dışı istihdam ediliyor. Yani hiçbir sosyal güvenceleri yok.

20 milyon insan yoksul.

700 bin insan ise aç.

*Başbakanımızın bunlardan haberi var mı?*

*Haşa yok!*

Memur, işçi, hızla yoksulluk sınırına doğru sürükleniyor. 

Emekli, dul, yetim perişan.

üiftçi, esnaf büyük sıkıntı içinde. İntihar edenler bile var.

Bütün bu kara tabloyu yaşayan çaresiz insanlar şimdi de bir dünya kriziyle karşı karşıyalar.

Dolar yükseldi, zamlar arka arkaya yağmaya başladı.

İnsanlar giderek daha yoksul hale geliyor. 

İktidar dizginleri elinden kaçırdı. Artık ülkeyi yönetmekte zorlanır hale geldi. 

*Sayın başbakanımızın bunlardan haberleri var mı?*

*Haşa yok!*

Yok, çünkü kendileri oy almak için yoksul insanları kömür, yiyecek paketi, para pul dağıtarak tavlamakla meşguller.

Kendileri sosyal devleti ortadan kaldırıp, sadaka devleti kurdular.


*Yazıklar olsun...*

BU üzmez denen utanmaz adamı tahliye eden cumhuriyetin yargıçlarına...

Ona düzmece rapor veren cumhuriyetin Adli Tıp kurumunun uzmanlarına...

Onu koruyup kollayanlara...

Ona yazı yazdıranlara...

Arka çıkanlara ve susanlara...

Adalet, Sağlık ve Kadın ve Aileden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanı’na...

Bu olay olmamış gibi davranan ülke yöneticilerine...

Dünyayı ayağa kaldırmayan kadın hakları savunucularına...

*Bir kez değil, binlerce kez yazıklar olsun...* 


...

----------


## bozok

*şahin ve üubukçu Türkiye’yi utandırıyorlar!*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*05.11.2008* 



Rezaletlerin, skandalların ve paralel olarak skandallar konusundaki skandal açıklamaların ardı arkası kesilmiyor.

Kesilmez de... Neden? üünkü, son yıllarda kaç bakanın derhal istifa etmesini gerektiren, medeni, hukuka, *“kurallara saygılı”* bir Batı ülkesinde asla bulunduğu koltukta kalamayacakları ne durumlar ortaya çıkmasına rağmen hiçbiri istifa etmediler.

Tam aksine, her türlü yalan, dolan, istismarla bir de baskın çıktılar. Bu durumda artık Türkiye’de olayların düzelmesi ümidinin iyice azaldığına inanıyorum, istifa mekanizması işlemedikçe, büyük hata yapan ve vatandaşları ve hatta tüm toplumu mağdur edenler aynı görevde kaldıkça bu pislikler sürer gider.

şu *“Sarah Ferguson’un SHüEK yuvalarında yaptığı çekim”*in sonuçlarına bakın... Kadın, kızını bile ortaya sürüp duygusal sahneler yaratarak Türkiye’yi dünya aleme rezil ediyor.

Bizim üubukçu Bakan ise yüzde yüz hatasını (hem de nasıl çok yönlü bir ‘hatalar zinciri’dir) kabul edip:

“Evet, ben ve başında bulunduğum Bakanlık görevini yapmadı. Biz kurumlarımızdaki bunca tecavüz ve şiddet olayından, haberinden sonra bile denetimi sağlayamadık, devlete emanet edilen çocuklara iyi bakamadık, onları koruyamadık. Bütün bunların üstüne kurumlarımızı Yolgeçen Hanı olmaktan bile kurtaramadık. Elin yabancı TV ekiplerinin, her ne kadar bizim istediğimiz kıyafetlere (!) bürünüp Afganlı gibi gelseler de kameralarıyla doluşup pislik, bakımsızlık ve şiddet uygulanan kimsesiz çocuk merkezlerimizi çekebilmeleri Bakanlığımızın sorumluluğundadır. Bu skandal bizim görevimizi yapmadığımızı bir kez daha ortaya çıkarmakla kalmadı, Türkiye’nin imajını (bütün o kadın ve çocuk tecavüzlerinin, cinayetlerinin üstüne) yerle bir etti.

üzür dileyerek istifa ediyorum diyeceğine* “Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğini engellemek istiyorlar”* *kurnazlığını* yapınca maalesef karşı taraftan cevabını da aldı.

Ha, Türkiye bunu yutar mı, bence bugüne kadar olanları ve unutulanları, sonra aynen tekrarlananları düşünürsek yutar, yuttururlar. 

Yine rezil olduğumuzla kalır, bakanların giyimiyle, çantasıyla, bıyığıyla uğraşır otururuz.


*NE DİNİ, İNANCI, AYIPTIR YAHU!*

AYM’nin *“Türban kararı”*ndan sonra anında konuşup yüksek mahkemeyi eleştiren Adalet Bakanı şahin ise, çocuk tecavüzcüsü ihtiyarın Adli Tıp + Bursa Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi + İnegöl Devlet Hastanesi işbirliğiyle serbest bırakılması konusunda günler sonra ancak konuşabildi.

Ve işe bakın ki *“kendisi ve müsteşarı Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun başında oturdukları için bağımsızlığı söz konusu olmayan ve bu nedenle sürekli eleştirilen”* yargıya soru soramayacağını söyledi. Biz saflar (!) da inandık, akıl bir tek kendilerinde var malÃ»m, böyle sanıyorlar.

*“Herkesi uyutabiliriz”...* *Olmuyor beyim, herkes uyumaz.*

Gün gelir o hakimlere de, size de sorulur hesabı. 


*BAKAN Hİü YAPAMAZ*

Bütün bu rezaletlerin yanında bir de tutup:* “Kamuoyunun gündeminde bu kadar yer almasını anlayışla (ne anlayışı ne?) karşılıyorum. Zannediyorum (ne zannetmesi, olay günlerdir, haftalardır ortada, kıyamet kopuyor) bir kız çocuğumuza cinsel istismarda bulunulması (cinsel istismar değil, defalarca tecavüz, bir de değil mağdur kız bile ‘Onun tecavüzüne uğrayan başka bir kız da var’ dedi, bunlar bildiklerimiz) bu davanın kamuoyu vicdanında açtığı yaradan ziyade, sanığın uluorta konuşarak mütedeyyin insanlar rahatsız edici açıklamaları....”* demesi bardağı tam taşırır yani...

Bırakın Bakanı, sokaktaki adam bile böyle bir konuşma yapmaz, utanır. 

*Bakan ise YAPAMAZ...* 

üocuk tecavüzü mütedeyyin insanları rahatsız etmiş. Böyle bir vahşet insan olan, vicdanı olan herkesi rahatsız eder, *mütedeyyinlikle ne ilgisi var?*

*‘Hiç değilse böyle bir sapıklığı dine, dindarlığa bağlamayın, ayıptır artık’* diyeceğim ama onları hiçbir şey din istismarından vazgeçirmez, biliyorum.


Bu konuya devam edeceğim. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Esnafa sorma noktasında kırmızı noktalı yanıt*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*13 Kasım 2008*




*BAşBAKAN Recep Tayip Erdoğan’ın ekonomik konulardaki konuşmalarını toplayıp, bir kitap haline getirmeyi öneriyorum. Aziz Nesin’den beri arayıp da bir türlü bulamadığımız bir mizahi yaklaşımı var çünkü.*

Bakın geçen gün partisinin TBMM grubunda neler söyledi:

*"Küresel krizi ben farklı değerlendiriyorum, ’finansal mali kriz’ diye tanımlıyorum. Krizin Türkiye’yi etkileme noktasında panik havasının yerini itidal ve sağduyuya bırakmış olması son derece önemlidir. Kriz tepe noktasını aştı ve inişe geçti."*

şunu söyleyeyim: *Gülme noktasında, artık katılmak üzereyim*! (Başbakan’ın* "noktalı"* konuşma üslubunu iyi kapmışım, değil mi?) Biliyorum, Başbakan beni sevmez. Ziyanı yok, ben de onu sevmem zaten.

Ama şu açıkça görülüyor: Onun sevdiği gazetecilerin Türklerin nasıl yaşadıklarından haberleri yok.

Ben, gazeteci olduğumu unutmadan iyi kötü her yere girer çıkarım. *Papermoon*’a da, *Filibe Köftecisi*’ne de, *Kapalıçarşı’*ya da, *Kanyon*’a da giderim. *Eyüp Sultan*’daki sergilerden *cevşen* alıp arkadaşlarıma hediye de ederim, *Tophane*’de nargile de çekerim.

Benim gördüğüm şu: Krizin *Türkiye’yi etkileme noktasında, tepe noktası* aşılmış filan değil, doludizgin düşmeye devam ediyoruz.

*Esnafa sorma noktasında alacağımız yanıt da ancak "nokta nokta" diye yazılabilir!*

Başbakan’a önerim: Aramızdaki özel sevgisizlik meselesini bir kenara bırakalım, ikimiz de bir birimize *"sevsinler seni"* demeyelim ve bir gün tebdili kıyafet edelim, ona İstanbul’u gezdireyim.

Kendi gözleriyle görsün, memlekette kriz tepeye mi çıkmış, tepemize mi inmiş?

...

----------


## bozok

*AKP’yi biz seçtik vebalini ödeyeceğiz*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*21 Kasım 2008*




*DüNYA yanıyor, Türkiye yanıyor... Bankalar, iş Ã¡lemi önlem alması için hükümeti sürekli uyarıyor.*

TOBB Başkanı ile Türkiye’nin en zengin işadamı, hükümeti uyandırmak için olayın vahametini fıkralarla anlatmaya çalışıyorlar. 

Bir oda başkanı, Türkiye’nin geldiği noktayı *"Sözün bittiği yerdeyiz"* diye tanımlıyor. 

Bütün bu vahim uyarılar, hükümeti ve Başbakan’ı pek etkilemiyor.

Onlar hÃ¡lÃ¡ tevekkül içinde *"Evvel Allah bize bir şey olmaz"* diyorlar.

Krizin başından beri işi ciddiye almayarak sürekli patinaj yapıyorlar. 

Başbakan, Amerika’dan geldikten sonra ayağının tozuyla bankaları kriz rantçılığı yapmakla suçluyor.

Bununla da kalmıyor BDDK’yı (Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurumu) göreve çağırarak bankalara gözdağı veriyor. 

İşadamlarına da kimsenin cebine para koymayacaklarını söyleyerek zulalarındaki paralarını çıkarmaları uyarısında bulunuyor. 

Sonra da eşi hanımefendi ile Hindistan seferine çıkıyor.

Programda dünyanın yeni yedi harikasından biri sayılan Tac Mahal de var. 

Bu nefis yapıyı birlikte gezecekler.

(Sanırım Tac Mahal’in ilginç ama dramatik öyküsünden çok etkilenecekler.)

* * *

Bizler, yani halk, bir gece önce Başbakan’ın AKP yöneticilerine Amerika gezisi hakkında verdiği bilgiden IMF ile anlaşacağımızı büyük bir sevinçle öğreniyoruz. 

Ama *"ümük"* sıkıldı mı, sıkılmadı mı onu çözemiyoruz.

Bu arada Başbakan, arkadaşlarına IMF’den 30 milyar dolar borç alabileceğimiz müjdesini veriyor.

Buna çok ama çok seviniyoruz.

İşte sevgili okurlar, durum vaziyeti böyle...

Hiçbir şeyin farkında olmayan bir hükümet tarafından yönetiliyoruz.

En yakınlarını bile artık dinlemeyen *"Tek lider"* dönemi yaşıyoruz. 

Bir zamanlar *Tayyip* Bey’e toz kondurmayanlar bile isyan etmiş durumdalar.

Onlar bile Başbakan’ın çevresinin *"Evet efendimciler"* tarafından sarılmış olduğunu söylüyorlar.

*"AKP’den demokrasi bekliyorduk, büyük hayal kırıklığına uğradık"* diyorlar.

Ben de kendilerine, *"Günaydınlar efendim, sabah şerifleriniz hayırlı olsun"* diyorum.

* * *

*Erdoğan* ve hükümetini daha üç beş ay öncesinde göklere çıkaranlardan biri, işlerin 2005’ten bu yana bozulduğunu şimdi itiraf ediyor.

Büyüme hızının o yıl yavaşlamasıyla Türkiye için alarm zillerinin çalmaya başladığını anlatıyor.

*Gerçekten de Türkiye, 2005’ten hatta 2004’ten itibaren için için yanıyordu.*

Ama küresel kriz ile içten içe sürmekte olan yangın birden dev alevlere dönüşüyor ve her yeri sarıyor.

Ancak alevlerin henüz başbakanlığa uzanmadığını anlıyoruz.

Belki de o nedenle AKP hükümeti, bütün uyarılara rağmen işin vahametini kavramakta zorlanıyor.

Bu kriz, AKP’nin Türkiye gibi potansiyeli büyük ama ekonomisi son derece kırılgan olan bir ülkeyi yönetecek yetisi olmadığını herkese gösterdi. 

Yapacak bir şey yok. Bu iktidar bizim seçimimiz oldu.

üaresiz vebalini ödeyeceğiz.


...

----------


## bozok

*Dışişleri'nde skandal*

 
*AKP kadrolaşması elçiliklere de sıçradı*
Büyükelçilik makamında Atatürk resmi bulundurmayan şam Büyükelçisi üelik’in,* “Bu çağda Atatürk resmiyle uğraşmak doğru değil”* sözleri büyük infial uyandırdı

Göreve geldikleri tarihten bugüne yaptıkları uygunsuz terfi, tayin ve atamaların yanında kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarında büyük bir kadrolaşma örneği sergileyen AKP iktidarı gözünü bu sefer de büyükelçiliklere dikti. Geçtiğimiz günlerde Türkiye’den kalabalık bir gazeteci gurubunun Suriye’nin Başkenti şam’a yaptığı ziyaret esnasında Güneş Gazetesi yazarlarından Rıza Zelyut, şam Büyükelçiliği kabul salonunda Atatürk’ün fotoğrafının olmadığını farketti. Zelyut’un Büyükelçi Yaşar Halit üelik’e Erdoğan ve Abdullah Gül’ün resimleri varken neden Atatürk’ün resminin olmadığını sorması üzerine Büyükelçinin* “Ne Atatürk’ü? Gerek yok. Artık bu işleri aşmalıyız. Bu çağda Atatürk resmiyle uğraşmak doğru değil”* sözleri büyük tepki gördü. Bu arada, olay Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından yalanlandı. 

*Haber: ünsel üNAL*



*Emekli Büyükelçi İnal Batu* 
*İdeolojiye göre görevlendiriyorlar*
Bu konuda Büyükelçiliklerde yazılı bir kural yok. Ancak, dünyaya mal olmuş büyük bir liderin resminin tüm devlet dairelerinde olduğu gibi Büyükelçilik binasında da bulunması zorunluluktur. Nasıl bir Bakan’ın odasında ya da TBMM Başkanı, Başbakan’ın odasında, devlet dairelerinde Atatürk resmi var ise orada da olmalıdır. Böyle bir olayı çok yadırgadım. Ben Cumhuriyetin Büyükelçilerinin çoğunu tanırım. İçlerinden birinin böyle bir laf edeceğine inanmak dahi istemiyorum. Bu tablo AKP’nin ideolojisine göre kadrolaştığını gösteriyor. Bu da bana göre çok vahim bir tablo demektir.


*Emekli Büyükelçi Umut Arık* 
*Büyükelçiye yakışmayan söz*
Yaşar Halit üelik’i yakından tanırım. Atatürk’ün büyüklüğünün resimlerde değil, yaptığı işlerde olduğunun altını çizdi. Tahmin ediyorum ki Büyükelçi, bu konuyu ifade ederken, asrın en büyük devlet adamlarından ve reformistlerinden Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün büyüklüğünü ölçmenin resimlerle olamayacağını anlatmak istemiştir. Belki de bu konuda bir yanlış anlaşılma olmuş olabilir. Kendisini iyi tanırım. Odasında mutlaka Atatürk resmi vardır. Ama Türk Büyükelçisinin Atatürk’ün resmine gerek olmadığı yönünde bir söz söyleyeceğini düşünmek dahi istemem.




*24/12/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Dış siyasetimiz karmakarışık vaziyette* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 24/12/2008* 



5 Kasım 2007’de Bush’la görüşen Erdoğan, ortak basın toplantısında, mutabakatın PKK maddesini şöyle açıklamıştı: *“PKK lider kadrosunun yakalanması, kamplarının dağıtılması, lojistik desteğin kesilmesi, K. Irak’ta siyaset yapmalarına izin verilmemesi ve istihbarat paylaşımı için bir iletişim ağının oluşturulması konusunda anlaştık.”* 

Bush’un *“PKK etkisizleştirilecek”* ifadesinin açılımını Erdoğan böyle yapmıştı.

Aradan bir seneden fazla zaman geçti, 5 şıklı PKK maddesinin sadece 1’i, yani 5’inci şıkkı, yarım-yamalak uygulanabilmiş. Sonuçta PKK etkisizleştirilmemiş, aldığı her türlü destekle kanlı saldırılarını sürdürmüştür.

Bu acı gerçeğe nokta koyup bugüne dönelim. 
Gül’ün* “kulak sorunu”*ndan dolayı ertelediği açıklanan Bağdat seyahati öncesinde neler oldu hatırlayalım.

Türkiye’nin Irak üzel Temsilcisi Büyükelçi* Murat üzçelik*, bu yıl içinde Bağdat’a 6 defa gidiyor. Bağdat’ta, Talabani başta, Barzani dahil birçok yetkiliyle görüşüyor. Bu temaslarla ilgili olarak Türk kamuoyuna şu bilgileri veriyor:

* Irak Merkezi Yönetimi PKK’yı terör örgütü olarak tamamen kabul ediyor. Talabani, PKK’ya* ‘ortak bela’* diyor.

* Barzani yönetimi, PKK’yı federal parlamentoda terörist örgüt ilan edecek.

* Talabani, Zebari ve diğer yetkililer* ‘Biz PKK’ya karşı sizinle birlikte olacağız’* sözü veriyor.

* PKK’yı Kuzey Irak’tan çıkarmak için izlenecek adımlar belli oldu. Alt komite görüşmelerinde Mesud Barzani yönetimi ile ilk defa PKK’ya karşı hareket planında uzlaşma sağlandı. 

* Türkiye’nin Irak üzel Temsilcisi Murat üzçelik’in Irak’taki 13 gün süren görüşmelerinin ve Dışişleri Müsteşarı Ertuğrul Apakan başkanlığındaki heyetin bayramda Washington’a yaptığı ziyaretin ardından, şu adımların atılması benimsendi:

-Kürt parlamentosunun kararıyla PKK siyasi parti, dernek kuramayacak, radyo yayınları susturulacak.

-K. Irak’ta istihbarat örgütleri arasında işbirliği artırılacak, ortak sorgu, ortak planlama yapılacak. K.Irak’taki özel kuvvet sayısı ve rütbesi artırılacak.

-ürgüte karşı kamuoyu oluşturulacak ve PKK’nın K. Irak’taki yönetime zarar verdiği halka anlatılacak.

-Kürt grupların PKK’ya destek vermediğini belirten yayınlar yapılacak, toplantılar düzenlenecek.

-Silah bırakan PKK’lılara Türkiye’ye dönme imkanı da verilecek.
-Ankara, örgütten çözülme halinde, BM Mülteciler Yüksek Komiserliği aracılığıyla başta Kandil olmak üzere geri dönüş görüşmelerine başlayacak.

*Bu müthiş (!) bilgilerden sonra, şimdi de DTP’lileri dinleyelim.*

15 Aralık 2008’de Erbil kentine giden DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk, Genel Başkan Yardımcıları Mardin Milletvekili Emine Ayna, İstanbul Milletvekili Sebahat Tuncel, Siirt Milletvekili Osman üzçelik ve görevden alınan eski Sur Belediye Başkanı Abdullah Demirbaş’ın, bölgesel Kürt yönetiminin başkanı Mesud Barzani ile yaptığı 2 saatlik görüşme sonrasındaki açıklama özetle şöyle:

Mesud Barzani;* “Türkiye’deki Kürt sorunu siyasidir, çözümü de siyasi olmalıdır. 20 milyon Kürt (!) özgür olmadan, demokratik haklarını kazanmadan, bizim buradaki kazanımlarımız kalıcı olamaz. Bu sorunda, Türkiye, İran, Irak ve Suriye’de ortak bir barış dili oluşturulmalıdır. Biz Kürtler arasındaki bir çatışmada olmayacağız. Kürtlerin Kürtlere karşı savaşma dönemi bitmiştir”* diyor.

Neçirvan Barzani ise* “Artık kırmızı çizgilerimiz var. Bu çizgilerin bir tanesi de kardeşler kavgasında yer almamaktır”* şeklinde konuşuyor. 

Bu arada DTP’liler, Erbil’de PKK’nın Irak’ta faaliyet gösteren legal siyasi kuruluşu Kürdistan Demokratik üözüm Partisi yetkilileriyle bir araya geldi. Erbil’in Aynkava Semti’ndeki bu görüşmeye* üözüm Partisi* Yürütme Kurulu üyeleri Necibe Omer, Serdar Sitar ve Naci Erguşi katıldı.
Bu haberlerden hangisi doğru? Bir türlü uygulanmayan Bush mutabakatına dönülebilecek mi? ABD-Talabani-Barzani üçlüsü ile bizimkiler neler çeviriyor? Sorular çok. Ama gerçek şu ki, dış politikamız karmakarışık vaziyette. Düne kadar midesinde ekmeğimiz bulunanlar, şimdi bizimle oynuyor. Kıbrıs öyle, Ermenistan öyle. 

*Mülkün sahibi Türk Milleti’nin uyanması şart. “üzürcülerde” olduğu gibi.*


...

----------


## bozok

*BUNLAR BOş, MANASIZ KONUşMALAR*



Başbakan Erdoğan, küresel krizin Türkiye’ye etkilerini *“teğet geçti”, “hamdolsun”* gibi sözlerle dile getirmişti.

*Başbakan şimdi de krizin “psikolojik” olduğunu söylüyor.*

Odatv.com, Prof. Dr. Korkut Boratav’a mikrofonlarını uzattı ve Başbakan'ın krizi “psikolojik” diyerek yorumlamasını sordu.

İşte Prof. Dr. Korkut Boratav’ın değerlendirmesi:

*Psikolojiyle tek ilgisi şudur;* 
Nesnel koşullar o kadar bozulmuştur ki, insan psikolojileri de ona bağlı olarak bozulmuştur.Yani ortada psikoloji bozulduğu için nesnel durumlar bozuluyor gibi bir durum yok. İnsan psikolojisi türevlidir. 

*Türkiye’ye giren sermaye durmuştur* 
Uluslar arası krizin katkılarıyla. Kevgir gibi giren sermaye, şimdi de kevgir gibi çıkabilmektedir. Sektörü olağanüstü dış borçlanmaya yönelten politikalar nedeniyle, özel sektörün borcu döndürülme sorunuyla karşı karşıyadır. Buradan doğan güçlükler kurların da yükselmesiyle, döviz kazancı olmayan bütün şirketleri tıkanmaya, üretimi durdurmaya, işsizliğe, istihdamı azaltmaya yönlendiriyor. Bütün bunların sonucunda psikoloji bozulur. Bozulunca da ne olur? Yatırımcılar yatırım yapmaktan vazgeçerler. 

*Psikolojinin bozulmasının sebepleri geçmişin politikaları ve bugünün algılama yetersizlikleri*
Türkiye küresel ekonomiye katılma ve irtibatlandırma biçimi bakımından en kırılgan beş altı ekonomiden biridir. Onun için artık Türkiye buna uyum sağlayacak mı? değil, bu fırtınadan nasıl kendini az zarar alarak kurtaracak? Mesele bu. 

*Odatv.com,* ayrıca Prof. Dr. Korkut Boratav’a, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın “Küresel ekonomide bir daralma yaşandığı, talebin düştüğü, gıda ve emtia fiyatlarının arttığı, bir çok ülkede enflasyonun yükselişe geçtiği bu ortamda küresel ekonomiye entegre olmuş Türkiye, 60. Hükümet olarak bunu başaracaktır” diyerek, ne demek istediğini sordu.

*Korkut Boratav şu yanıtı verdi:*

“Böyle boş boş konuşmaların hiçbir çaresi yok. Sohbet eden insanlar konuşabilir ama sorumlu mevkilerin sorumlu bir şekilde talebi kısacak mısın? Kısmayacak mısın? Mesele bu. IMF sana “Talebi kıs. Vergileri yükselt. Masrafları azalt.” Dediği zaman bunu yapacak mısın? Yapmayacak mısın? Eğer yapmayacaksan IMF’siz bir çözüm yoluna nasıl gideceksin? Döviz üzerinde baskı olduğu zaman, bu baskıyı nasıl hafifleteceksin? Sorular bunlar. Bunun ötesindeki bütün konuşmalar manasız boş konuşmalardır.”



*Odatv.com*
25 Aralık 2008

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan haklı, kriz psikolojik* 


*Remzi üZDEMİR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/12/2008* 



Başbakan Erdoğan yaşanan krizin psikolojik olduğunu söyledi.

Bu cümle iktisat bilimi açısından ekonomi biliminin ve dolayısıyla da sözün bittiği noktadır.

Bir ülkede kriz çıkarsa o ülkenin ekonomi yönetimi her türlü tedbiri alır, geriye sadece psikolojik tedbirler kalır.

Bu noktaya davranış bilimi girer.

Toplumun sakinleşmesi ve en önemlisi ekonomi yönetimine güven sağlanması gelir.

Bu aynı zamanda kriz yönetiminin son aşamasıdır.

Başbakan’ın yaşanan kriz psikolojik demesinde normal şartlarda Türkiye’de krizin bittiği anlamının çıkarılması lazım.

Başbakan’ın haklı olduğu yön elbette vardır.

Ortada gerçekten psikolojik bir ortam vardır, ama Erdoğan’ın görmediği Türkiye’de panik yaşandığıdır.

*Türk halkı ekonomi yönetiminin becerisizliği nedeniyle tam bir panik yaşamaktadır.*

Bu paniğin gerçek nedeni alınan tedbirlerin yetersiz görülmesi değil, ortada tedbirin olmamasıdır.

Son seçimleri* ‘Bizi seçmezseniz kriz çıkar’ fobisi* ile kazanan AKP aslında bugün gerçek anlamda panik yaşayan bir yönetimdir.

AKP artık icraatı sözle yapıyor. Dünyanın gece gündüz çözüm aradığı krize karşı AKP’li hükümet ne yaptı?

*Koca bir hiç!*

Sadece borsada vergiler yerli yatırımcıya sıfırlandı. İyi de Türkiye’de yine AKP sayesinde yerli yatırımcı mı kaldı ki yüzde 10’luk verginin kalkmasından dolayı borsaya koşsun.

Ayrıca Türkiye’de yaşanan kriz borsa krizi değil. 

Sorun reel ekonomide.* Sorun sokaktaki vatandaşın aç olmasında.* Sorun sanayicinin kaynak bulamamasında, satış yapmamasından iflas noktasına gelmesinde.

Merkez Bankası başkanı uyarıyor. Kriz büyüyor dikkatli olun.

BDDK Başkanı uyarıyor: Kriz sebebiyle tefecilik patladı.* Vatandaş aylık yüzde 10 ile borçlanıyor. Bunun sonu kötü.*

Kriz nedeniyle otomotiv sektörü üretime ara veriyor, fabrikalar bir bir kapanıyor. 

Sadece 2 otomotiv firması 60 bin işçiyi çıkarmak zorunda kalacağını açıklıyor.

Kriz nedeniyle intihar edenlere Ankara’da bir işadamı da katılıyor.

Bugüne kadar yoğunluk nedeniyle bir malın bir ayda zor çekildiği gümrüklere haftalardır tek kalem ürün girişi olmuyor.

Birçok ülke krizin etkisini azaltmak amacıyla elektrik fiyatlarını düşürürken bakın Türkiye ne yapıyor?

*Tabii ki zam!*

İşte bu AKP iktidarının krize çözüm anlayışı.

Bugüne kadar mirasyedi evlat gibi özelleştirme adı altında ne bulduysa satan AKP şimdi kaynak için ölmüş vatandaştan bile medet umuyor.
Maliye Bakanı *‘Altınları artık çıkartın’* diyor. 

Bakırköy’de kuyumculuk yapan bir dostum bazı vatandaşların krizden bu yana nikah yüzüğü, kolye gibi takılarını satmaya getirdiklerini, şimdi ise altın dişi bile getirip sattıklarını söylüyor.

Sonra krizdeki bu ülkenin Başbakanı ortaya çıkıyor ve yaşanan kriz ekonomik değil psikolojik diyor.

Söylenecek fazla bir şey yok. Koca Başbakan’dan daha mı iyi bileceğiz.

*Elbette yaşanan kriz psikolojik(!).*

...

----------


## bozok

*Arabulucunuz!*


*Melih Aşık*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*06.01.2009*



İsrail’in Gazze’ye başlattığı saldırı 8. gününde 500’den fazla insanın ölümüne, çoğu kadın ve çocuk 2500’e yakın kişinin yaralanmasına yol açtı...

İsral’in durmaya niyeti yok.. ABD desteğinde saldırmaya devam ediyor...

Bir yandan da dünya çapında yalan kampanyasını sürdürüyor. Saldırının sebebini Hamas’ın roket atışlarına bağlıyor... Ne 1.5 yıldır amborgo uygulayarak Gazze’deki 1.5 milyon insanı gıdasız, ilaçsız, elektriksiz, susuz bıraktığından... Ne ateşkesi 4 Kasım’da yaptığı ve 6 Hamas militanını öldürdüğü sınır saldırısında bizzat bozduğundan dem vuruyor...

Son 8 yılda Hamas roketleriyle 20 İsrailli öldürüldü...

Aynı sürede öldürülen Filistinli sayısı 5000’i buluyor...

İsrail çoluk çocuk demeden saldırıyor.. üünkü Gazze’deki sivil halkın Hamas’ı iktidara getirerek cezalandırılmayı hak ettiği görüşünde...

*Bu arada bizimkiler ne mi yapıyor? üam devirip duruyor...*

Tayyip Erdoğan İsrail için, *“Akıttığı kanda boğulacaktır... üldürülen Filistinli kardeşlerimizin kanları yerde kalmayacaktır”* gibi halk ağzına yakışan ama uluslararası siyasette yeri olmayan laflar ediyor... *“BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nde Hamas’ın sözcüsü olacağız”* sözü de bir garip... *Bu kadar yanlı tavır aldıktan sonra arabuluculuk söz konusu olur mu?* Acaba insanlık dışı görüntüler yüzünden öfkelenip ölçüyü mü kaçırdı? CHP’li Onur üymen diyor ki:

- ülçüyü kaçıran insan sadece İsrail’e atıp tutmaz. İsim zikretmese de ona güç ve cesaret veren Amerika’yı da bizim kınadığımız gibi kınar...

İsrail’e atıp tutmak kolay... ABD’ye sıkı mı?



*Soru: Bir ülkede sadakanın kültür haline gelmesi neye delalet eder?*

*Yanıt: O ülkedeki fakir sayısının bolluğuna...*

*Haldun Ertem*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON'DA BUNU DA üğRENMİş OLDUK*



*** Ergenekon’da son dalgadan sonra; Yüksek Yargı, evi aranan mensubuna sahip çıktı. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri gözaltına alınan mensuplarına sahip çıktı. üniversite ise gözaltına alınan kendi mensupları için kılını bile kıpırdatmadı. Bizde böylece insani ve vicdani çürümenin bünyeyi en fazla nerede tahrip ettiğini de öğrenmiş olduk. 


*Bu da oldu* 
***Hani Türkler bir şey icat edemezdi? üete oluşturma suçundan mahkum olmuş biriyle, o kişinin mahkum olmasını sağlayan Başsavcıyı aynı örgütün üyesi yaptık ya. Bundan daha büyük bir icat olabilir mi? 


*Suç ve delil* 
***Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun evinde suç delili Fazıl Say CD’leri. Bedrettin Dalan’ın işyerinde suç delili dededen kalma kılıç. Bizler bu ülkede, kibrit kutularında Stalin resminin arandığı, kırmızı ışıkta gitar çalan çocukların tutuklandığı, insanların duvara asılmış dedelerinin resimlerinin “Karl Marx’ın” resmi sanılarak yaka paça götürüldüğü dönemleri de biliriz. ülkenin gidişatı o günlere doğrudur. 


*Bana dokunmayan yılan bin yıl yaşasın* 
***AKP Milletvekili ve Anayasa Komisyonu Başkanı Burhan Kuzu son gözaltılar için, *“Türkiye'de artık hiç kimse 'bana kimse dokunamaz' diyemeyecek”* demiş. İyi ama Sayın Kuzu, *şu sizin dokunulmazlığı da kaldırsak*, o zaman bu kadar rahat konuşabilecek misiniz?


*Ya dirilere yaptığınız eziyete ne demeli?* 
***Hükümet Nazım Hikmet’e vatandaşlığını iade etti. Kendi bilecekleri bir iş, bizi ilgilendirmez. Vatandaşlıktan çıkarırken bize mi sordular ki geri alırken bizden alkış bekliyorlar? Onu zaten bütün dünya büyük *Türk* şairi olarak tanıyor. Hükümetin yapmak istediği şey onun dünya çapındaki ününden menfaat sağlamak. 


*Doğuştan anti-komünist* 
***Hem *“üamur at izi kalsın komünist taktiğidir”* diyerek, yıllar yılı haklarında şapka hikayeleri anlattığın komünistlere iftira et. Hem de Nazım Hikmet’e vatandaşlığını iade et. Senin samimiyetine kim inanır? 


*Biz manifaturacı sanmıştık*
***Başbakan, dış politika konusunda *“Bakkal dükkanı işletmiyoruz, devlet idare ediyoruz”* dedi. Ama dışardan bakınca durum hiç de öyle görünmüyor.ünce Gürcistan krizindeki hezimet. şimdi de Gazze konusunda içine düşülen utanılacak durum. *Artık uluslararası alanda kimse Türkiye’yi ciddiye almıyor.* Baksanıza AKP’ye en yakın sanılan Suudi bir gazeteci Başbakan’a ne soruyor: “*Siz Ortadoğu sorunlarıyla ilgileniyor muydunuz?”* 




*üelebi Efendi*

*Odatv.com*

11 Ocak 2009

----------


## bozok

*üam deviren...*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET*
*21 Ocak 2009*


Başbakan Erdoğan dış politikada eşi görülmemiş zikzaklar yaparak çamları devirmeye devam ediyor...

Brüksel’de konuşurken İsrail’in Hamas’ın seçilmiş temsilcilerini hapse atmasını eleştiriyor... Derken bir sırrı açıklayıveriyor! İsrailli bir yetkili ona demiş ki:

- Eğer biz Hamaslı vekilleri serbest bırakırsak Filistin lideri Mahmud Abbas bundan çok rahatsız olur...

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen haklı olarak şu soruyu soruyor Tayyip Erdoğan’a:

*- Saldırgan İsrail’in her söylediğine inanıyor musunuz? İnanıyorsanız köprüleri niçin attınız? Niçin kendinizi hakarete uğramış hissettiniz?*

Başbakan, malum, bir yandan da Filistin’i birleştirmek iddiasında...
Ancak Brüksel’de dile getirdiği, doğruluğu son derece kuşkulu dedikoduyla Hamas ile Mahmud Abbas’ın arasına el bombası atıyor.

Filistinlilerin arasını yakınlaştıracak yerde biraz daha açıyor...

Türkiye, Gazze saldırısı sonrasında İsrail ile Filistin arasında arabuluculuğa soyunmuştu.

Ancak Filistin halkının değil, terörist bir yapılanma olarak kabul edilen Hamas’ın sözcülüğünü ve avukatlığını yaptığı, İsrail’e karşı* “hamasi”* sloganlarla konuştuğu için saf dışı kaldı. Arabuluculukta öncülüğü Fransa ile Mısır aldı... Bizimkiler haklı bir konuyu diplomatik gafa dönüştürüldüklerinden diskalifiye edildi.

Bu dengesiz politika yarın ABD’de soykırım tasarısı Kongre’ye geldiğinde Musevi lobisinin karşımıza geçmesine yol açabilir... Acemi arabuluculuğun bize kazandırdığı tek şey bu olabilir... 

*Kutluyoruz!*

...

----------


## bozok

*DAVETSİZ...*
*Yemek masasına bile oturtmadılar!*


Neymiş efendim Türkiye, İsrail ile Filistin arasında arabuluculuk yapacakmış! Hatırlayın Tayyip bey kır atına atlayan Osmanlı imparatoru edasıyla uçağını mahmuzlayıp Mısır, Suriye, ürdün ve S. Arabistan’a gitmişti... Peki ne oldu? Gürcistan-Rusya çatışması sürecinde ne olduysa aynısı oldu. Gürcistan olayında Kafkas Paktı nasıl bir kandırmaca ve masal idiyse Türkiye’nin İsrail ile Filistin arasında arabulucu olması da aynıdır... Ankara bırakın arabuluculuk yapmayı, Mısır’daki toplantıya Abdullah Gül ile katılan bütün devlet başkanlarının çağrıldığı yemeğe bile davet edilmedi. Görüyorsunuz AKP hükümetinin her hareketi günü kurtarmaya ve iç kamuoyuna mesaj vermeye endeksli. *Sadece bu son fotoğraf bile AKP’nin Türkiye’yi nasıl yönettiğini ortaya koymaktadır.*




*Sabahattin üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 21/01/2009*

----------


## bozok

*Aklın yolu bir ise, akılsızlığın kaç yolu var?*



*23 Ocak Cuma 2009 / MİLLİYET*


Az gelişmiş ülkeler ile zengin ülkeler arasındaki fark, gelir değil bilgi farkıdır.

Gelir farkını doğuran, bilgidir.

Bu anlamda, bilgi, bir devletin, insanları dahil, doğal kaynaklarını ve dünyanın olanaklarını yaygın refaha çevirmek amacıyla en akıllıca kullanma yeteneğidir.

Türkiye bu yeteneğe sahip olmadığı için geridir ve, Enerji Bakanlığı’nın fiyaskoyla sonuçlanan nükleer santral ihalesi bir işaretse, hiç şansı yok.

Hilmi Güler ve ekibinin tuttuğu yoldan sonuca varılamayacağı nükleer enerji sektörünün temsilcileri tarafından defalarca söylendi. Yetkililer ile sektör temsilcileri defalarca toplandı. Yazıldı, çizildi ama *Güler bildiğinden, daha doğrusu bilmediğinden, şaşmadı. Sonuç başarısızlık.* Aynen Afşin Elbistan termik santralı işinde olduğu gibi ve aynı nedenlerle: Uluslararası standartlarda ihale şartnamesi hazırlamaktan aciz olmak.

En bilgisiz, bilgisiz olduğunun farkında olmayan bilgisizdir. Korkarım Güler bu kategoridedir.

Türkiye’nin trajedisi, Güler gibi yeteneği kısıtlı kişilerin yönetimin kilit noktalarını işgal etmiş olması değildir.

Türkiye’de, her konuda, dünya çapında iş yapma birikimine sahip kişiler var. Trajedi, bu kişilerin *çok ender hallerde* yönetim mekanizmasında karar verici mevkilere gelebilmeleridir.


*Standartlar devamlı düşüyor*

üünkü *alnı secde görmüşleri yönetime istiflemek* aşkıyla Başbakan, Türkiye gemisini bilgi görmemişlere teslim etti. *Onlar da her şeyi kendi düzeylerine indiriyorlar.* 

Türkiye bunların yüzünden bir sıradanlıklar ülkesi haline geldi. Standartlar her sahada devamlı düşüyor.


*Mediyokrite tahta çıktı.* 

Bloomberg’in haberine göre, beğenmediğiniz Mısır’ın on nükleer santral yapma planı var. *Mısır Elektrik ve Enerji Bakanlığı* bu girişimde danışmanlık yapmak üzere* Amerikan Bechtel Power Corp.* ile anlaşma imzalamak üzere. On yıllık kontrat boyunca Bechtel ilk santral için danışmanlık hizmeti sağlayacak, kullanılacak teknoloji ve yer seçimi konusunda akıl verecek ve santralda çalışacak Mısırlı mühendisleri eğitecek.

Sektör kaynaklarından öğrendiğime göre, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, 12 adet, her biri 1000 MW gücünde nükleer santral yapmak için program oluşturdu. İlk yaptıkları, uluslararası danışman işini ihaleye çıkarmak oldu. İki üç ayda sonuçlandırdılar.

Bu defa biz de bu yoldan gider miyiz?

Emin olmak mümkün değil.

*Aklın yolu birdir ama akılsızlığın bin bir yolu var.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Hutbe ile ihracat artar mı?*


Bu satırların yazarı inanç sahibidir, yani duanın gücünü bilir ve ona iman eder. Ancak bu özelliğimize karşın AKP kontenjanından* TİM Başkanı* olan *Mehmet Büyükekşi*’nin sözlerini okuyunca vallahi dehşete kapıldım.* Ne mi demiş AKP’li TİM Başkanı? İhracatımızı hutbeyle artıracağız* buyurmuş... 

Düşündüm taşındım hutbeyle dış satım arasında zerre bir bağ kuramadım... 

*Görüyorsunuz AKP ile kimler nelere geliyor.* Söyler misiniz bu anlayışta olan biriyle TİM yücelir ve ihracat artışı olur mu? Sadece bu tablo bile devletin ve örgütlerinin ne hale getirildiğini ve kimlerin kontrolüne girdiğini ortaya koyuyor. AKP çok değil, bir dönem daha kalırsa doğalgaz yerine hutbeyle ısınma teklifleri bile gündeme getirilecektir.



27.01.2009 / S. ünkibar / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Allah, aklını kullanmayan Erdoğan'a yardım eder mi?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/01/2009* 



Avusturya’nın *Die Presse* gazetesi, *“Allah adına daha üretici olun”* başlığıyla Türk İhracatçılar Birliği Başkanı Mehmet Büyükekşi’nin başvurusunu inceledi. Büyükekşi, camilerde verilecek vaazlarda ihracatın artırılması konusunun işlenmesini istemişti. 

Die Presse’nin haberinin alt başlıklarında; *“Türkiye... İmamların, vaazlarıyla ihracatı canlandırmaları bekleniyor. IMF’nin yeni kredisi dünyevi yardım vaat ediyor”* fadeleri kullanıldı ve şöyle denildi: 

_“Ekonomi Bakanı geçen Mayıs ayında gururla, ülkenin artık IMF’den bağımsız olduğunu açıkladı, yardım kredileri ödenmiş, dilenme zamanı geride kalmıştı._

_Bu yalnız altı ay sürdü, kasım ayında Türkiye yine IMF’nin kapısını çalmak zorunda kaldı. üünkü krizin ikinci perdesi Türkiye’yi de etkiledi. Gelişmekte olan her ülkede olduğu gibi kurumsal yatırımcılar ülkeden çekildi. Lira baskı altına girdi._

_O ana kadar yurtdışından sürekli gelen yatırımlar tarafından karşılanan dış ticaret açığı tehlikeli bir şekilde büyümeye başladı. Devletin bu yıl dış borçlarını ödemek için 30 milyar dolara ihtiyacı var._

_Bu noktada IMF’den yeni bir kredi almak gerekti, görüşmeler sona ermek üzere. ülkelerinin yakında yine IMF’nin sıkı kontrolü altına girmesi işadamlarını rahatsız etmiyor. Buna karşın Büyükekşi daha çok dinin disiplin verici gücüne inanıyor. Bu yüzden imamlardan sorumlu olan Devlet Bakanı Said Yazıcıoğlu’na başvurdu. Bakan bu konudaki endişelerini dile getirdi ve camide böyle her konuda çağrılar yapılmasının müminlerinin hoşuna gitmeyeceğini söyledi.”_ 

Görüldüğü gibi Avusturya gazetesi, *alaycı bir dil* kullanıyor, özellikle *Türk işadamlarının, ülkenin IMF kontrolüne girmesinden hiç rahatsızlık duymadıkları halde* ihracatı artırmak için uhrevi yardım istemelerindeki tezata dikkat çekiyor. 

* * *

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ise Davos toplantısına katılmak için yola çıkmadan önce IMF konusunda açıklamalarda bulundu. Erdoğan,* “IMF bizim de ortağı olduğumuz bir kuruluştur. Kriz döneminde destek vermesi gereken proje üretmesi gereken bir kurumdur. Ama bundan farklı yaklaşım ortaya koyarsa, Türkiye’yi kendi şartları içinde değerlendirmese bizim hassasiyetimiz artar”* dedi. 

Erdoğan, ABD-IMF-TüSİAD baskısına daha ne kadar dayanacak bilmiyoruz. 

TüSİAD’ın hükümete* “IMF ile anlaşın”* şeklindeki uyarısından sonra, ABD’nin yeni Ankara Büyükelçisi *James Jeffrey* de görevine başlar başlamaz,* “Ben IMF yetkilileri ile görüştüm. IMF ile anlaşın”* dedi. 

IMF ise son açıklamasında *“Fazla paramız kalmadı. 8 ay sonra elimizdeki para biter”* diye baskıyı artırdı. 

* * *

Bu arada, Merkez Bankası Başkanı, faiz oranlarından bahsetti. Durmuş Yılmaz, rekor seviyede düşük düzeydeki gösterge faiz oranlarını, son dört yıldır ilk kez hedeflenen hızda ilerleyen enflasyona bağlı olarak yeniden düşürebileceklerini açıkladı. Bilindiği gibi eski Merkez Bankası Başkanı Yaman Törüner, piyasadan önemli miktarda nakit çekildiğini tespit etmiş ve *“Bu durum krizi daha da artırır”* uyarısında bulunmuştu. 

Biz de, piyasadan nakit çekme politikasının hem Erdoğan’ın altını oymak hem de Türkiye’yi IMF ile masaya oturtma baskısı anlamına geldiği yorumunu yapmıştık. 

*Allah, aklını kullanmayanların üzerine elbette IMF baskısını da gönderir, Amerikan baskısını da!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Davos fatihi Başbakan’ın medya düşmanlığı, kitlesini sonunda “linç” noktasına getirdi...*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*01.02.2009*



En kahraman Başbakan’ın çağrısı üzerine önceki gün şişhane’deki metro istasyonunun açılış törenine katılan AKP’liler, görevli gazetecileri bayrak sopalarıyla dövmeye kalkıştılar!

*Olay aynen şöyle gelişti:*

Davos’tan aldığı gazla yurda dönen Başbakan kolları sıvadı ve yakaladığını düşündüğü ivmeyi oya çevirmeye soyundu. Tesadüfe bakın ki yurda döndüğü günün sabahı, şişhane’de metro istasyonu açılışı töreni vardı. 

üıktı kürsüye, esip gürledi...

O andan itibaren düşman ne İsrail’di, ne de Gazze’deki zulme seyirci kalan Batı dünyası...

Tek düşman, yine medyaydı!


***


Daha önce* “gazete boykotu çağrısında bulunan ilk Başbakan”* olarak tarihe geçen Davos fatihi,* “Medyaya sesleniyorum, özellikle Türk medyasına”* diye söze girdiğinde tören alanındaki kalabalık can kulağıyla dinlemeye başladı.

*“Yalan yanlış haberler yapanlara sesleniyorum. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’nın yanında değil de başkalarının yanında yer alanlara sesleniyorum” deyince, kalabalıktan büyük bir “Yuuuhhhh”* sesi yükseldi... 

O sırada aralarında yabancı medyanın temsilcilerinin de bulunduğu 70 kadar gazeteci, Başbakan’ın sesini Türkiye’ye ve dünyaya duyurmak için görev yapmaya çalışıyordu.

Allah’tan ki Başbakan’ın gazetecilere yönelik bu provokasyonunun yansıması, yuhalamayla sınırlı kaldı...


***


Fakat bir süre sonra; tören alanındaki bir genç kız,* “Burs alamıyoruz”* diye bağırınca, inanılmaz bir linç operasyonunun eşiğine gelindi.

İşlerinin doğası gereği bu genç kızı görüntülemeye çalışan gazeteciler, gözü dönmüş bazı AKP’lilerin sopalı yumruklu saldırısına uğradı.

Başbakan ise tehlikenin ciddiyetinin farkında bile değildi... Ucuz atlatılan bu linç girişiminden sonra bile yine gazetecileri suçladı ve dünya medya tarihine geçecek şu sözleri söyledi:

*“Basit olaylarla ilgilenmeyin! Buraya ne için geldiyseniz, onunla ilgilenin. İşte yapılan hep bu!”* 


***


*Ey Davos fatihi...*

Gel yol yakınken, şiddetin boyutu henüz kontrol edilebilir durumdayken bu tehlikeli oyundan vazgeç!

Senden önce de gazetecileri hedef gösteren liderler vardı; onların başına gelenleri hatırla...

Ekmek parası için canlarını dişlerine takarak senin mitinglerini, toplantılarını izleyen, haberini yapıp sesini duyuran bu emekçilerin hayatlarıyla oynama!

Unutma ki bu tahrikler,* “kan”*la biter!

Ve akacak her bir damla kanın faturası sana kesilir!

Kısacası; sakinleş Başbakan...

Hayatımızı adadığımız işimizi nasıl yapacağımızı bize öğretmeye kalkma...

Kendi işine bak! 



***




*BOYKOT!* 

Sözüm bütün gazetelerin genel yayın yönetmenlerine ve başta Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti olmak üzere gazeteci örgütlerine:

Başbakan’ın boykot çağrısına aldırmadınız...

Bir gazete patronuna açık açık,* “Gazeteni kapat”* demesine gülüp geçtiniz...

Ama işi sonunda, kendi toplantılarını izleyen muhabirlerinizi bile hedef gösterme noktasına kadar getirdi...

Bu kadar mı güçsüzsünüz? 

Bu kadar mı çaresizsiniz? 

Bu kadar mı sindirildiniz? 

Görmüyor musunuz; siz böyle* “efendi efendi”* beklediğiniz sürece, o; tahrik çıtasını daha da yükseltiyor...

Neden bir araya gelip, *“Başbakan mesleğimize saygı göstermeye başlayıncaya kadar, onun tüm etkinliklerini izlemeyi boykot ediyoruz”* diyemiyorsunuz?

Her Allah’ın günü bizi ve mesleğimizi aşağılamasına neden izin veriyorsunuz?

Lütfen biraz cesaret sevgili meslektaşlar; biraz cesaret...



***


*GüNüN SORUSU* 

İş yerleri çoktan kömüre döndü. Evlerde kat kaloriferleri kapatıldı, millet elektrikli ısıtıcılarla ısınmaya çalışıyor. 

Gidin hastanelere; insanlar soğuk algınlığından bitap düşmüş halde! Kışın bitmesine ramak kalmış; son bir yılda doğalgaza yüzde 85 zam yapan iktidar, lütfetmiş de doğalgaz fiyatlarını konutlarda yüzde 17, işyerlerinde yüzde 18 indirme kararı almış... Oysa; doğalgazın maliyeti tüm dünyada neredeyse son üç aydır yarı yarıya azaldı. 

Sorum bizi yönetenlere:

*Siz bizimle dalga mı geçiyorsunuz yoksa enayi mi sanıyorsunuz?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Nasır mı, Don Kişot mu?* 


*03.02.2009* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIş politikada akılcı ve pragmatik olmak gerekiyor. Pragmatik 
derken; önce kendi ülkeni düşüneceksin, sonra komşularını ve 
diğerlerini...

Sen kendi ülkenin sorunlarını çözememiş ve terörü durduramamışken; Filistinliler’i kurtarmanın da ötesine geçer ve Ortadoğu’da Nasır rolüne soyunursan, *“Kendisi muhtac-ı himmet bir dede, nerde kaldı gayriye himmet ede”* derler.

Sayın Başbakan, Davos’taki çıkışıyla, yandaşları ve yandaş medya için, yerel seçim arifesinde arayıp da bulamayacakları bir malzeme üretti.
üyle ki, *“Beklenen Mehdi, sonunda geldi”* diyenler bile var.

Cengiz üandar, Referans Gazetesi’ndeki yazısında, *“Nasır’ın 1970’ten beri yetim bıraktığı on milyonlarca Arap, altlarına sığınacakları ismi Tayyip Erdoğan’ın şahsında, önceki geceden itibaren buldular”* diyor.

*Nasır*, Arap birliğini gerçekleştirmeye soyunmuş *bir Arap milliyetçisiydi*.

*Tayyip Erdoğan, Nasır rolüne nasıl soyunur?*

Türk birliği ve Türk milliyetçiliği yerine, Arap birliği ve Arap milliyetçiliği mi?

Davos’taki kahramanca *“posta koyma”* olayından sonra Sayın Başbakanı Türk Dünyası’ndan hiçbir liderin değil de, sadece İran Cumhurbaşkanı ve Hamas Lideri’nin kutlamasının sebebi bu olabilir mi?

*

SAYIN Başbakan Davos’ta posta koyduktan iki gün sonra İsrail, Gazze’ye füze yağdırdı.

Demek ki Simon Peres, Tayyip Erdoğan’dan zerrece tırsmamış.

Demek ki bu işler, öyle hiddetlenip panel terk etmekle, kurusıkı atmakla olmuyor.

Biraz da engin tecrübeye kulak verseniz olmaz mı?

Süleyman Demirel bakın ne diyor:

*“Uluslararası meselelerde birtakım faturalar çıkar. Bu faturaların nerede, ne zaman, nasıl çıktığının çok farkına varamazsınız. Umalım ki, böyle bir hadise Türkiye’nin zararına olmasın.”*

Nasır rolüne soyunayım derken, sonra giyinmeye vakit bulamamak ve çıplak kalmak da var.

Böyle incelikleri* “monşer”* diye küçümsediğiniz diplomatlar düşünür ama, kasaba siyasetçileri düşünemez.

üekirdekten siyasetçi olsalar bile...

*
SAYIN Başbakan’ın Davos şovunu yere göğe sığdıramayanlar, nedense muhtemel bir tehlikeyi gözardı ediyorlar.

Türkiye’nin Ortadoğu’da üstlendiği arabuluculuk rolünü...

Bu rolünde şimdiye kadar gerçekten başarılı olan Türkiye, bundan sonra ne yapacak?

İsrail, Türkiye’nin arabuluculuğunu yine de kabul eder mi sanıyorsunuz?

*Sayın Başbakan, Davos’ta Simon Peres’e posta koyup Nasır rolüne soyunayım derken, Don Kişot’luk yapmış olmasın!* 

...

----------


## bozok

*RTE Türkiye’de Teröriste Karşı*


 

*"üok uzak olmayan bir gelecekte ananı alıp da nereye gideceğini şaşırırsan aklın başına gelir"*


Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Davos resti, İlhan Selçuk'ı kızdırdı... 

İlhan Selçuk'un Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ndeki yazısının ilgili bölümü: 


*Türkiye PKK terörüne karşı mı?..* 

Hem de nasıl... 

Teröre karşı olmak, hem insanlık borcu, hem uygarlık gereği hem de Cumhuriyetimizin varoluşunu savunmak anlamıyla birebir örtüşüyor değil mi... 

* 

Peki, Türkiye’de teröre karşı gibi görünen AKP hükümeti, İsrail-Filistin coğrafyasında neden terörün yanında yer alıyor?.. 

RTE Türkiye’de teröriste karşı.. 

İsrail’de teröristten yana... 

Gel de kafayı yeme... 

* 

PKK’ye karşı olup da dünya alemin, terörist olduğunda birleştiği Hamas’ın yanında olmak, kim bilir, belki de çok yüksek bir politikadır... 

Hem dış politikadır.. 

Hem iç politikadır.. 

Al birini vur ötekine, dağıt zıvanayı, parçala şirazeyi; çok uzak olmayan bir gelecekte ananı alıp da nereye gideceğini şaşırırsan aklın başına gelir, ama, iş işten geçmiş olur...


06.02.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*MİNİ YORUM*
*Adını deyimler sözlüğüne yazdırdı*



Erdoğan’ın tarihe geçeceği konusunda hem fikirdik. Ama II. Nasır olarak mı, III. Abdülhamit mi? Bushlaşan Obama mı? Ergenekon savcısı mı, kömürcü baba mı? Karar verememiştik. 

Biz Başbakan’ı tarihin neresine oturtacağımızı düşüneduralım, elin The Economist’i, deyimler sözlüğüne almış bile. Artık Avrupa’da *“Doing Erdoğan”* yani *“Erdoğanlık yapmak”* diye bir tanım var... Hedef kitlesi: üfke nöbeti geçirenler! Eee ne mi olmuş! Aslında yazık ki değişen hiçbirşey olmamış. İster harp meydanında, ister tv ekranında, yine tarihi yapan biz, yazan onlar... Hasta adam Osmanlı, barbar adam Attila, öfkeli adam Erdoğan... Köşelerden asıyoruz, kesiyoruz, dünyaya hükmediyoruz da, tarihe notu düşen olamıyoruz bir türlü. *Neden dersiniz kalemşör tayfası?*




*S. TAşüI / 06.02.2009 / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*ATMA RECEP DİN KARDEşİYİZ* 
**

 


Hürriyet Yazarı Yalçın Doğan İstanbul metrosunu Londra ve Paris metrolarıyla kıyaslayan Başbakan’a *“Atma Recep, din kardeşiyiz, bu kadarı da fazla”* dedi.


Doğan, 14 kilometre olan İstanbul metrosunu, 415 kilometrelik Londra ve 212 kilometrelik Paris metrolarıyla karşılaştırılmak, *“bizim yakında aya basacağımızı söylemek gibi”* diye yazdı. 



*Odatv.com*



Yalçın Doğan’ın yazısının konuyla ilgili bölümü şöyle: 


“HANGİSİ iyi, hangisi kötü, ne gerçek, ne değil, kitleler karşısında kolayca eriyip gidebiliyor. Anlatım biçimine bağlı. Buna propaganda deniyor.

Hafta başında İstanbul’da metro açılışları yapan Tayyip Erdoğan bir ara coşuyor, o coştukça hepimiz coşuyoruz. Bir ara kendini tutamıyor:

*"İstanbul’un metrosu yakında Paris ve Londra metrolarıyla yarışır hale gelecek".*

Atma Recep, din kardeşiyiz. Bu kadarı da fazla.

Londra metrosunun uzunluğu 415 kilometre, Paris metrosu 212 kilometre. Londra metrosu 1863, Paris 1900 yılında ilk hattını açıyor. 

Bütün Londra ve Paris metro ağıyla döşeli. İkisinin de, kent içinde her yere bağlantısı var.

İstanbul metrosunun uzunluğu ise, henüz 14 kilometre. Bazı yerlerde açıkta raylı sistem var. Ama, klasik anlamda metro değil.

Paris ve Londra metrolarıyla İstanbul’u karşılaştırmak, bizim yakında aya ayak basacağımızı söylemek gibi.” 




7 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*ümük sıkan ortak IMF ve Davos tavrı* 


*Mehmet KARAGüL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/02/2009* 




Sayın Başbakan’ın *“IMF’ye ümüğümüzü sıktırmayız”* sözüyle başlayan IMF ile yeni anlaşma süreci, sayın Hükümet Sözcüsü Cemil üiçek’in *“IMF, bizim yabancımız olan kuruluşumuz değil, ortağı olduğumuz kuruluş”* sözleriyle devam etmektedir.

şimdi sormak gerekmiyor mu? *“Ortak ümük sıkar mı”* diye. Sayın Başbakan’ın bahsettiği ümük sıkan IMF ile yardımcısı Cemil üiçek’in söz ettiği ortağı olduğumuz IMF aynı kuruluş değil mi? 

Biz bu noktada özellikle ortaklık meselesi üzerinde biraz durmak istiyoruz. ülkemizde IMF’yi, Kızılay gibi bir hayır kuruluşu şeklinde çalışan, bir örgüt gibi gösterme gayretinde olan kesimin en fazla kullandığı olgu bu ortaklık meselesidir. Bu ifadeler şu şekilde karşımıza çıkmaktadır: IMF’den neden korkulsun ki, Türkiye de IMF’nin bir ortağı değil mi? Evet doğru (!) Türkiye, 185 ortak üye ülkeden biri, lakin bu ortaklığın payı sadece yüzde 0.55’tir. Yani *yüzde yarım bir hisse ile Türkiye IMF’nin ortağıdır.*

IMF, üyesi olan ülkelere ekonomik güçlerine göre belli bir kota tahsis etmektedir. İlgili ülkeler ise bu kotalara göre Fon’a sermaye aktarmakta ve bu kotalar nispetinde oy hakkı elde etmektedirler. Dolayısıyla ne kadar paran varsa o kadar sözün geçmektedir. Bu çerçevede diğer bazı ülkelerin ortaklık paylarına bakmakta fayda var: ABD, İngiltere, Rusya, Japonya, İtalya, Almanya, Fransa, üin ve Kanada’dan oluşan dokuz gelişmiş ülkenin IMF’nin toplam sermayesindeki payları yüzde 50.82’dir. Bir başka deyişle söz konusu dokuz ülkenin oy gücü, geri kalan 176 ülkeden daha fazladır.

IMF’ye olan ortaklık, eğer ondan borç almayı korkulan bir olay olmaktan çıkarıyorsa, 12.250 milyar dolar dış borçla dünyanın en borçlu ülkesi olan *ABD, yüzde 17,09’luk bir kota ile IMF’nin en büyük ortağı olduğu halde neden IMF’den borç* *almıyor?* 

*Ayrıca, bu nasıl bir ortaklık ki* özellikle son yıllarda *Türkiye’nin ödediği faizler, IMF’nin en büyük gelir kapısı haline gelmiştir.* IMF’nin Türkiye ile yeni bir anlaşma imzalamadaki ısrarının nedeni, böyle bir gelir kapısını kaybetmemek olsa gerek.

Yine, sayın Cemil üiçek’in sözlerinden dikkat çeken bir başka cümle: 

“şahsen Adalet Bakanlığım sırasında mesela İcra İflas Kanunu’nda değişiklik yapacağız. Tasarıları gönderdik. Müteakip defalar baktılar, incelediler. Tam Genel Kurul’da görüşüleceği gün, 50’ye yakın değişiklik getirdiler. 4-5-6 ay çalışmışız üzerinde, karşılıklı bu taslaklar gitmiş gelmiş, Genel Kurul’a inmiş, o akşam 50 tane değişiklik”. 

*Bu sözler IMF’nin ne kadar ciddiyetsiz çalıştığından ziyade, IMF nazarında ortağı (!) Türkiye’nin itibarını ortaya koymaktadır.* Ayrıca bu ifadeler maalesef acı bir gerçeği bir kez daha gün yüzüne çıkarmaktadır:

*“Asıl ortak” yazıyor ve söylüyor.* *Bizim Meclis ise sadece onaylıyor.* Bu ortaklık, *George Orwell’in “Hayvanlar üiftliği’ndeki ” Bütün hayvanlar eşittir. Fakat bazı hayvanlar ötekilerden daha fazla eşittir “* ifadesinde anlamını bulmaktadır. 

Nihai olarak; Başbakanımız Sayın Erdoğan’ın, kendi ifadesiyle Türkiye’nin ümüğünü sıkan IMF’ye karşı* ” Davos tavrını “* ne zaman göstereceğini merak ediyoruz doğrusu...

...

----------


## bozok

*Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan, Arap Birliği’nin “Arap olmayan tarafların Arap ülkelerindeki gelişmelere karışmaması” çağrısını üzerlerine almadıklarını söylemiş.*

*üyleyse kendilerini Arap olarak görüyorlar...*



*MELİH AşIK / MİLLİYET / 08.02.2009*

----------


## bozok

*şehitlerimiz için toplanmayan yardımı terör örgütüne toplayan Başbakan!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/02/2009* 



Soru: üeçenistan’daki direnişçiler terörist midir?

Cevap: AKP hükümetine göre öyledir.

Evet Başbakan olmadan önce üeçenistan’ı dilinden düşürmeyen ve oradaki zulmü her zeminde istismar eden Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bugünkü üeçen politikası, Moskova’ya yüzde yüz teslimiyettir.

Diyeceksiniz ki üeçenistan için Rusya’yı karşımıza alamazdık!

Putin’i kızdıramazdık!

Doğalgaz riskini göğüsleyemezdik!


*Hamas’a yardım kampanyası*

Peki aynı şeyler Hamas ve Filistin bağlamında geçerli değil midir?

Gösterilen aşırı ilgi ya da verilen manasız destekler için de kızacak olanlar yok mu?

Mesela Washington kızar!
Mesela İsrail kızar!
Mesela AB kızar!
Mesela dünyayı kuşatan Siyonist lobilerin tamamı kızar!

İkisi farklı şeyler, birinde, yani Gazze’de zulüm var mı dediniz!

Doğru Gazze’de zulüm var, ama üeçenistan’da böyle bir şeyin olmadığını kim söyleyebilir!

O zaman bu çifte standart niçin, yani birini görmezden gelirken diğerine mücahit kesilmek neden?

Yoksa bu ilgi seçimde oy almak ve de Saadet Partisi’nin önünü kesmek için mi?

Gelelim Gazze için başlatılan yardım kampanyalarına?

Bu yardımlar teorik olarak Gazze halkına, ama sonuçta da Hamas’a gidecek, zira ülkeyi yöneten onlar.

Peki kimdir, nedir bu Hamas?

Avrupa Birliği’ne göre terörist bir örgüt!



*PKK’dan azılı bir örgüt*

Evet AB’nin terör örgütleri listesinde PKK 14. sırada, Hamas ise 10. sırada, yani Hamas PKK’dan daha tehlikeli bulunuyor.

Sakın AB de kim oluyor demeyin!

AKP o AB’ye girmek için Kıbrıs’ı bile gözden çıkarmadı mı?

üyleyse AKP’ye soralım, uğrunda şehit kanlarını akıttığımız Kıbrıs’ı bile feda ettiğin AB’nin terörist ilan ettiği Hamas’a sevgili olmak neyin nesidir?

Devam edelim, o Hamas için bütün Türkiye’yi yardıma zorlamak neyin nesidir?

Demokratik bir ülkenin Başbakan’ı nasıl olur da bir terör örgütüne bu biçimde arka çıkar?

Tablo ortada, Hamas için başlatılan yardım kampanyası bu ülke, yani Türkiye için ölenler adına bir kez olsun yapılmadı...

Başbakanlık kurum olarak devrede ve açıktan para topluyor!

Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı devrede ve çocuklar kullanılarak yardım toplanıyor!

TBMM, Diyanet, Kızılay, Deniz Feneri Derneği, Kimse Yok mu Derneği, İnsani Yardım Vakfı, Can Suyu Derneği ve Yardım Eli Derneği gibi kuruluşlar da teyakkuzda.

Sorarım size böylesine büyük yardım kampanyasının Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından Güneydoğu şehitlerimiz ve geride bıraktıkları adına bir kez olsun tertip edildiğini duyanınız, işiteniniz oldu mu hiç?



*Türkiye’nin önceliği*

Yoksa Erdoğan için Hamas teröristi, *“Türkiye bölünmesin,bayrağım inmesin”* diye toprağa düşen Mehmetlerimizden daha mı değerlidir?
Değilse onlar adına böyle bir yardım kampanyası bir kez olsun niçin yapılmadı?

Hem Arap ve Filistin davası Türkiye’nin davası değil ki!

Tamam yapılan zulme üzülelim de bu kadar öne çıkmanın Türkiye’ye ne gibi bir yararı var?

O Araplar değil midir İngiliz’le bir olup Osmanlı’yı arkadan vuran!

Yok intikam olsun diye yapılanlara susalım demeyelim, ama fedailik yapmak, risk almak ve kendi şehitlerimizden öte onları sahiplenmek niçin?

Zerre vicdanı ve imanı olan bütün bunları bir bir sorgulamalıdır!



*BABA MAKAMI...*

*AKP’lilerin çocukları ve Menderes farkı!*

Gazetelerde okuyorsunuz. AKP’lilerin çocukları müthiş işler yapıyor. Kimi gemiler alıyor, kimi inşaatlar yapıyor, kimi ihalelere giriyor, kimi teşvikler alıp fabrikalar kuruyor, kimi de ülkemizi dış alemde temsil ediyor. İşte Abdullah Gül, Tayyip Erdoğan, Kemal Unakıtan, Binali Yıldırım, Osman Pepe, Hilmi Güler ve Faruk üzak’ın çocukları ortada. Hayır bunlar kanunsuzluklar yapıyorlar demiyorum, ama bazılarının etik açıdan tartışılır hareket ettiği ortadadır. üyle ya baban Cumhurbaşkanı ya da Başbakan iken ticarete soyunursan aslında babanın makamını paraya çeviriyorsun demektir. Yok bu hüküm sadece benim kanaatim değil merhum Adnan Menderes’in bakışıdır. Daha önce de yazdık, DP iktidarı döneminde Yüksel Menderes okulu bitirir ve babasına giderek bir arkadaşı ile ticarete başlayacağını söyler. Menderes’in buna karşılığı şudur:* “Hayır, ticaret yapman uygun olmaz, çünkü sen Başbakan’ın oğlusun ve istemesen de benim ismimi alıp satacaksın. Dolayısıyla bunu asla kabul edemem.”* 

Bu konuşmadan sonra Yüksel Menderes ticari faaliyet yapmaktan vazgeçti. Sahi AKP’liler güya sevdiklerini söyledikleri Menderes’in bu yönünü niye görmüyor ve onu taklit etmiyor?

...

----------


## bozok

*Halkı, bidon kafalı yerine kim koyuyor Sayın Erdoğan?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/02/2009* 



Tayyip Erdoğan, Sivas’ta yaptığı konuşmada* “Kimse benim vatandaşıma ‘AKP’ye oy vermişse bunlar göbeğini kaşıyanlar’ diyemez. Bu ülkede bu tür tiplerin nerede bulunduğunu gösteriyor. Bunların sevgili köpekleri vardır onlarla yatarlar onlarla kalkarlar. Benim milletime bunu yakıştırmaya kimsenin hakkı yoktur”* diye bir laf etmişti. 

Bekir Coşkun, meselenin kendisi ile ilgili bölümüne köpeğinin ağzından cevap verdi. 

Fakat *kimin kimi bidon kafalı yerine koyduğu konusu* ortada kaldı. 


* * *


Bekir Coşkun sonuçta bir gazetecidir. Yazıları etkilidir ama o kadar. Takdir eden de olacaktır eleştiren de... 

Fakat Tayyip Erdoğan Başbakan’dır. İcraatları doğrudan vatandaşın günlük hayatını etkiler. Nitekim *vatandaş, ekonomik krizle boğuşmaktadır*. 

İstanbul’da, Ankara’da iş merkezi olan semtlerden geçerken bile krizi gözlerinizle görüyorsunuz. Yakın zamana kadar boş büro bulunamayan iş hanlarında artık* “kiralık”* tabelaları ağır basıyor!* İş yerini, dükkanını kapatan kapatana!* 

*Deniliyor ki, “Kriz ABD merkezlidir, dünyayı etkilemiştir, Tayyip Erdoğan ne yapsın?”* 

*Bu doğru değil.* İşte Prof. Dr. Osman Altuğ açıklıyor: 

“Kriz için dönüm noktası, Lehman Brothers’ın 15 Eylül 2008’deki iflasıdır. 14 Eylül 2008 itibariyle bütçe açık, ödemeler dengesi açık, dış ticaret dengesi açık, istihdam dengesi işsizlik dolayısıyla açık, bankaların pozisyonu açık, hazinenin pozisyonu açık, Merkez Bankası’nın pozisyonu açık.* Böyle bir ekonomi, 15 Eylül 2008’de patlayan ABD’deki krize endekslenemez.* *‘ABD’de kriz çıktı, onun için halimiz böyle’ diyemezsiniz.* Demek ki Amerika’daki krizi, Türkiye’deki politikacı günah keçisi olarak kullanmayı tercih etti. *Türkiye zaten krizdeydi.*

Türk insanı zaten işsiz, yani 15 Eylül’den sonra işsiz kalmadı, 15 Eylül’den sonra bir miktar daha işsiz oldu, ancak 13 milyon insan, 15 Eylül’den önce işsizdi. 18 milyon genç de bekar. İktisadi sistem, insanları mutlu etmek için kurulur. Türk insanı mutlu mu?” 

Resmi rakamlara bakılırsa işsiz sayısı Kasım’da 2 milyon 995 bine yükseldi. İşsizlik oranı da bir yılda 2.2 puan artarak yüzde 12.3 oldu. 

AKP böyle bir tablo karşısında köklü tedbirler alacağına ne yapıyor? Kömür, makarna, bulgur dağıtıyor, suyu olmayan evlere çamaşır makinesi gönderiyor! 

AKP bu yöntemle, 71 milyon insanı bidon kafalı yerine koymuş olmuyor mu? 


* * *

*AKP, başka ne yapıyor?* 

Obama, İslam dünyası operasyonunda yeni bir operasyon başlatacak. Bunu da Türkiye’yi kullanarak yapacak. Bunu açıkça söylüyorlar. *Davos’ta bir tiyatro düzenlenerek, Erdoğan’ın seçim öncesi kendi ülkesinde ve Orta Doğu’da parlatılması oyunu sahneleniyor.* Bir ay öncesinden *“Erdoğan’ın uluslararası ve yüksek profilli diplomatik bir başarıya ihtiyacı var”* açıklamasını yapan İsrail Başbakanı Olmert, *“Siz adam öldürmeyi iyi bilirsiniz”* lafına cevap verilmemesi için bakanlarını uyarıyor ama Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nı susturamıyor.* “Erdoğan’ın bu tartışması, AKP’nin düşen oylarını yükseltir”* deniliyor. Türk ve İslam dünyası halkları, böylece bidon kafalı yerine konulmuş olmuyor mu? 


* * *


*Türkiye vücudunun, solunum, dolaşım, sindirim ve sinir sistemlerini yabancılara satan bir iktidarın, milliyetçilikten, tek milletten, tek devletten, tek bayraktan bahsetmesi, halkı bidon kafalı yerine koymak değil midir?* 

*ülke batarken, bölücüler gemi azıya almışken, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yüzde 50’den fazla oy beklemesi, halkı bidon kafalı yerine koymak değil midir?* 

*ABD ve AB’nin “Yeni bir Anayasa yapın” dayatmasını, “Türk halkı istiyor” diye sunmak, halkı bidon kafalı yerine koymak değil midir?* 

Türkiye’nin temellerini bombalayacak bir Anayasa taslağının türbana sarılarak sunulması, halkı bidon kafalı yerine koymak değil midir? 


*Daha çok söylenecek söz var ama bu kadar yeter!* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Kasetini al gel*



*Okay Gönensin*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*01.03.2009*



Ankara’nın dünyanın neresinde olduğunu hala devam eden *“kaset”* savaşları gösteriyor. Herkes herkesi dinlemiş de dinlemiş, herkes herkesi fişlemiş, herkes herkesi düşman ya da hain diye görürmüş...

İlişkilerin bu düzeyde olduğu bir başkentimiz varken, orada yaşayan seçilmiş ya da atanmışların bu ülkenin kaderini değiştirmesini, muasır medeniyete ulaştırmasını bekliyoruz.

*“Muasır medeniyette”* herkesin birbirini dinlemesi diye bir şey olmayacağına göre ya* “muasır medeniyet”* olacaktır ya da bu birbirini dinleyen Ankaralılar. İkisi birden aynı anda varolamaz.

*“Muasır medeniyetler”*de gizli dinleme olayları olmuyor mu, oluyor; ama yapanın kafasına gök kubbeyi indiriyorlar. Onu insan içine çıkamayacak hale getiriyorlar.



***

Muasır medeniyette* “kamu vicdanı”* diye bir şey var, kimseyi affetmiyor. Bizde* “muasır medeniyet” olmadığı için “kamu vicdanı”* herkesi affediyor.

Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesinin eşi dinleniyor, iki günde unutuyoruz. Ergenekon’cuların onlarca kişiyi dinlediği ortaya çıkıyor, kimse olayın üzerine gidip bunu yapanlara dünyayı dar etmiyor.

Ama Ergenekon davasında sanık bir emekli generalin eşi de dinleniyor. Yeni öğrendik, eski genelkurmay başkanları bile dinleniyormuş.

Bu gizli dinleme faaliyetleri o hale gelmiş bazı gazeteciler başka gazetecileri dinliyormuş. 

*“Kamu vicdanı”* kendisini gösterip, hepsine, dinleyen kim olursa olsun, aynı tepkiyi gösterip hepsini sokağa çıkamayacak hale getirmediği için *“muasır medeniyet”*e uzaktan bakmakla yetiniyoruz.


***

Bu ülkenin bakanları var; görevleri vatandaşın her türlü güvenliğini sağlamak olan bakanları var, memurları var. Neden harekete geçip bu gizli dinleme rezilliğinin sona ermesi için bir şey yapmıyorlar, diye sorulabilir.

O zaman da şunu hatırlayalım.

Başbakan’ın hedef seçtiği yayın kuruluşunun üst düzey mali sorumlusunun bir maliye bürokratıyla konuşması da dinleniyor ve* “servis”* ediliyor.

Herkesin herkesi* “dinlediği”* bir ülkede yaşamaktan daha acısı, kimsenin bu durumu değiştirmek için parmağını bile kımıldatmaması.

*Bu rezilliklere alıştıkça, aldırmadıkça; bu rezillikleri kanıksadıkça, “muasır medeniyeti” rüyamızda görmeye devam edeceğiz.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Padişahım çok yaşa!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/03/2009* 



Sanki birileri ona tuzak kurmuşlar ve arkasından o pankartı açıvermişler!..

Başbakan kürsüde, hemen arkasında kocaman yazı TV kameralarına yansıyor;

*“Son Osmanlı Padişahı 1. Recep Tayyip Erdoğan!..”* 

Ama iş sağlam, tuzak falan değil, bile bile...

Yani Başbakan *“1. Tayyip!”* diye ilanına onay vermiş!.

Ne oluyor?.. Padişah hazretleri, metrobüsü sefere sokuyor!.. 

Anlaşılan bu *“padişahlık gazı”* tepeyi aşmış dalga dalga, stratejik olarak ahalinin bilincine enjekte ediliyor!..

üyle ya, Davos’ta kalkan Osmanlı tokadı, havada mı kalsın!!?

Ahalinin ekseriyeti zaten işi onaylıyor!..* “Aklıma mukayyet ol Allahım!”* paniğindeki kalan kısım da hiç öyle* “muz cumhuriyeti”* triplerinde tasalanmasın! *Madem çare yok, “öpülmenin!” tadını çıkaracaksın arkadaş!..*

O halde hadi bakalım, hep beraber;

*“Padişahım çok yaşa!..”* 

(*Not:* Bu arada mevkuteye yansıyan fotoğrafta, gazeteci Savaş Ay ile el ele metrobüs direksiyonunda poz veren *“Padişah 1. Tayyip”* ile onları sevgi ve sempatik bakışlarla izleyen şehremini Kadir Bey’in yarattıkları manzara, tam bir cuma selamlığı seyahatini andırması bakımından da muhteşemdi yani!..) 




*Mührü getiren Amerikalı!..*
şimdi biz bu* “Osmanlı”*yı yeniden ihya edersek* “İkinci Osmanlıcı”* olucaz!.. 2. Cumhuriyetçi gibi bi şii!..

Biraz fark olucak tabii!..

Birinci, bileğimzin hakkı Bizans kafirinin kellesi (Biraz da tekfurun kızları sayesinde elbette!) ile, elin gavurunu bağırta bağırta kurulmuş, harbiden ter, kan karşılığı bir işti!..

İkinci Osmanlı işi hafiften yamuk!..

Made in ABD işi!..

Yani yeni padişah ABD imalatı gibi!..

Ahaliye de* “Sen Osmanlısın, ittir et çağdaşlığı mağdaşlığı, dalgana bak!”* diye mehteran vuran, ABD bando mızıkası!..

Padişaha padişahlığını, ahaliye yeni Osmanlı olduğunu tebliğ için de adam göndermeye başladılar!..

İlk gelen tebligatçı da aha bu çakma Freidman(!) oldu... 

Bir konuşuyor, ağzından bal akıyor!.. Hem ahali, hem de ahaliyi yönetenler ne duymak istiyorlarsa, ondan duyuyorlar!..

AB mi?.. *“Boş verin, Avrupa Birliği yıkıldı, kesinlikle girilmemesi gerekir”* fetvasına ekleyiveriyor, *“Türkiye artık yüzünü, çoğunluğunu İslam ülkelerinin oluşturduğu bölgede liderliğe çevirsin. Bunun için ekonomik gücünüz ve Osmanlı yeteneğiniz var.”* 

*Zaten “Davos gücünüzün göstergesi!..” Böyle diyor..*

*“Başbakanınızın tavrı dünyada büyük bir yankı uyandırdı. Eğer Türkiye’nin dünyadaki gücü ve önemi sandığınız gibi küçük olsaydı, Başbakan’ın Davos’ta yaptığı çıkış bu denli ciddiye alınmazdı.”* 

O kadar!.. İşte Padişah 1. Tayyip, işte yeni Osmanlı, gazla Barak Hüseyin Obama!..


şimdi beyim...

Biz garibanlar, cepte parayı bilmeyiz, ama paranın bilimsel bir iş olduğunu biliriz... üok lazımmış gibi de* “Friedman”* diye ABD’li önemli adam denilince bilgi haznemizde Nobel ödüllü ekonomist gelir...* “Rahmetlik büyük adamdı canım, Monetarizmin babasıydı babası!..”* diye sallarız Google kültüründen!.. Ama biliriz, çünkü değer.. Zira o harbiden Freidman’dır...Bir de böyle *“çakmalar”* mevcuttur. 3. Dünya garibanlarını kolayca yolup uyuşturmak için CIA tarafından yol verilen tacirler!.. Her boya, bedene göre Amerikalı torbasından!..

Büyük beyinin tebliğ memurları!..




*Bizden “olmamız” istenen!..*
üakma Freidman, önemine binaen.
Bizim matbuatın bütün kılcal damarlarında yer aldı ve...
şöyle *“olduğumuzu-olacağımızı!”* bizlere anlattı!.. 
Ona sordurulan sorular verdiği cevaplar!..

*-Türkiye yeni dönemde nasıl bir ülke olacak sizce, ABD nasıl bir Türkiye istiyor.*

*FREIDMAN:* Osmanlı Devleti hiçbir zaman tam İslam olmadı. Hem İslam, hem kendi içindeki farklı inançtan ve etnik yapılara karşı eşit davrandı. Bu nedenle Türkiye hiçbir zaman Araplaşmayacak. Ancak tam aksine daha da Türkleşecek. Bölgenin en büyük gücü olacak. İsrail bu durumdan uzun vadede rahatsız olacak. Bu nedenle zaman zaman çatışacaklar. Türkiye büyük bir güç olacak. Bu durum Rusya’nın yayılma politikasına engel olacak. Bu durumda Türkiye’nin her zaman içinde karışıklık olmaya devam edecektir. 

*- ABD ilişkileri nasıl olacak?*

*FREIDMAN:* Türkiye’nin Avrupa ile değil ABD ile beraber olması gerekecektir. 

*-Bağımsız Kürt devleti kurulacak mı?* 

*FREIDMAN:* Türkiye, İran, Irak bölgede Kürt devletinin kurulmasını istemiyorlar. Bu devletlere rağmen Bağımsız Kürt Devleti kurulmayacak. En çok özerk bir durumda olabilirler.

*Durum bu!.. Dediğim gibi aziz okuyucu “öpülmenin” tadını çıkaralım!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*üzgünüz Gepetto usta Suçumuz kukla olamamak* 


Erdoğan, vatandaşın kendisini algılayış biçimine kızmış gibi gözüküyor. Ama ya asıl tahammül edemediği, bizlerin birer Pinokyo’ya, yani ipimizden tutup istediği gibi oynatacağı birer kuklaya dönüşmeyi reddetmemiz ise...
ünceki gün, hayli tuhaftı...

Birçok gazetecinin* “terörist”* olarak cezaevinde tutulduğu ülkemde, bir gazeteci* “zorla”* ifade vermeye götürülürken, başka birçok gazeteci de, yazdıkları/söylediklerinden dolayı, Başbakan’ın kendilerini cezalan-
dırmak istediğini öğrendiler... Emin üölaşan ve *’haberin geldiği saatlerde savcılıkta ifade vermekte olan’* Mustafa Balbay’a, ART’deki* “Ankara Rüzgarı”* programındaki ifadelerinden dolayı, Cüneyt Arcayürek’e Cumhuriyet’te yayımlanan* “El Atına Binen Tez İner”* başlıklı yazısından dolayı dava açıldı...

Yakın zaman önce, Başbakan’ın* ’okunmasına ve satın alınmasına izin verdiği’* gazetelerden Yenişafak’ta, okullarda en çok okutulan kitabın Pinokyo olduğu yazıyordu. Bunu hatırlayınca, benim *’suç delilim’*in trajedisini düşündüm. Zekai Durmuş adlı okuyucumun gönderdiği fotomontaj çalışmayı yayımlamıştım. Kalabalığın içinde, burnu uzunca bir Erdoğan tasviriydi.* ’Mizah’* kavramı,* “Majestelerinin karikatüristi”* ölçü alınarak tanımlandığı için, büyük suç işlemiş sayıldım.* “Pinokyo”* (biz söylemedik) yakıştırması suçsa niye, ilkokul çocuklarına bu* “azmettirici”* eser okutuluyordu?


*Azmettirici kitap*

Sayın Erdoğan, tarihimizle hesaplaşmak istediğinizi düşündüğüm anlar çoktur. Ama tahammülsüzlüğünüzün boyutlarının* ’çocuk klasikleri*’yle savaşa varacağını, tahmin edemezdim..

Benim de ilk kitaplarımdandı. Kitapta, Gepetto Pinokyo’yu seviyordu kuşkusuz. Ama bize Pinokyo olmamayı öğretmişti. Yalan söylemeyecektik, başkasına kanıp doğru bildiğimiz yoldan çıkmayacaktık, karakter sahibi, hadi bir polemiğe daha ucundan kenarından bulaşalım; *‘adam’* olacaktık... Emsallerimize bakınca, az biraz da olduk sanki.* ’Kukla’* olmaktansa, belki daha az eğlenceli ama daha* ‘sınırlı’* duruşu olan hayatları seçtik. Neticede bugün buradayız işte. Bu nedenle 
buradayız...

Ve gördük ki, bulunduğumuz yeri paylaşan milyonlarca insan var. 


*Dava rekoruna doğru*

Bir günde 11 tazminat davası açan Erdoğan, yarın bu insanlara, öbür gün 70 milyona da dava açabilecek mi? üç, beş, on... gazeteciyi sustursa bile, milyonlarca işçiyi, memuru, öğrenciyi, öğretmeni, sanayiciyi, emekliyi, doktoru, esnafı, çiftçiyi susturabilecek mi?

Gücünün buna yeteceğine inanıyor ve bir gün bu ülkedeki bütün insanların *‘kulu’*, bütün gazetecilerin* ‘dalkavuğu’* olacağına inanıyorsa... O zaman gerçekten, padişahlığa soyunuyor demektir...

O zaman bir hukuk devletinden değil, faşizmden, engizisyondan, diktatörlükten söz etmek gerekir. İnsanların konuşmaya, yazmaya, düşünmeye korktuğu bir ülkede, asla,* ‘Brüksel’de hatırlıyorlar diye’* demokrasiden söz edilemez... 

Bu gerçekten bir pinokyo davasıyla, suçlu Gepetto’dur... Okullarda hikayesini anlatmak yerine, onu yargılayın. Onu kitaplıklarda, sınıflarda, çizgi filmlerde özgür bıraktığınız her an, ’kukla olmayacak’ yeni çocuklar yetişebilir...


*Onlar dava açmadı*

Başbakan’ın siyasi rakipleri ve* ‘iflah olmaz’* gazetecilere açtığı davaya birçok gazete ve internet sitesi yer verdi. Olayı *“Başbakan’a ’pinokyo’ denir mi?”* diyerek manşetine taşıyan Vatan Gazetesi’nin haberinde, Edoğan’ın medya ile ilişkilerinde işine yarayacak ipuçları gizliydi. İşte o haberden bölümler: 

Kitle imha silahları olduğunu öne sürerek Irak’ı işgal eden eski ABD Başkanı George Bush, onu destekleyen eski İngiltere Başkanı Tony Blair, vergi yükünü hafifleteceğini söyledikten sonra tam tersini yapan İtalya Başbakanı Sylvio Berlusconi, Fransa Başbakanı Nicolas Sarkozy, yani hemen hemen tüm liderler, basın tarafından Pinokyo’ya benzetildi. İngiliz açlıkla mücadele derneği Oxfam da, 2007’de yapılan G-8 zirvesinde, açlıkla mücadele sözü verip, tutmayan dünyanın en güçlü 8 ülkesinin devlet başkanlarını Pinokyo’ya benzetmişlerdi. Göstericiler, Rocstock kentinde Rusya Devlet Başkanı Putin, Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkozy, İngiltere Başbakanı Blair, Japonya Başbakanı Abe, İtalya Başbakanı Prodi, Almanya Başkanı Merkel, Kanada Başbakanı Harper ve ABD Başkanı Bush’u Pinokyo’ya benzeten kostümler giymişti. Liderler, herhangi bir dava açmadı. 



*Hoşgeldin Ahsen Yenge*



Sevgili Ahsen Yenge... Tam da doların ateşinin fırladığı bir günde Kemal Abi’yi sıhhat ve afiyet içinde memlekete getirdiğin için sana ne kadar teşekkür etsek azdır...

Oğlunuz Abdullah’ın* “Davos cihadı”* nı ticarete alet ederek, *“one minute”*ü ticari marka olarak tescil ettirmesini, yaptığın bu büyük kıyağın bir cilvesi olarak kabul edip dilimize dolamıyoruz...

Ah Ahsen Yenge ah...

İyisin, hoşsun, gürül gürülsün de... Maalesef politik bilincin sıfır noktasında...
Seçim öncesi hiç böyle bir açıklama yapılır mı?

Bütün muhalifler,* “malzeme... malzeme...”* diye inim inim inlerken... *“Rabbime sordum, Cleveland dedi”* denir mi hiç?

şimdi iflah olmaz muhalifler çıkıp... *“Unakıtan Rabbine sorunca Cleveland cevabı, fakat garip gureba Rabbine sorunca SSK Okmeydanı cevabı geliyor”* derlerse...

Hem iktidarınıza esaslı bir gol atmış, hem de milleti dinden imandan çıkarmış olmazlar mı?

Ah Ahsen Yenge ah...

Sen yok musun sen...


** Ahmet Hakan / Hürriyet*



*Rabbime şükürler olsun*


Kemal Bey’in eşi Ahsen Hanım, görmeye alışık olmadığımız bir siyasetçi eşi. Yurda dönüşlerinde şöyle bir açıklama yaptı: *“ Rabbime sordum. “Nerede ameliyat olması daha iyi olur”* *diye.* İçime bir his doğdu, *“ABD’deki Cleveland”* diye gösterdi.” Yüce Rabbimin işlerine biz fanilerin akıl sır erdirmeleri güç tabii. Malezya’yı, Pakistan’ı, Türkiye’yi değil de, *“şeytanın yeryüzündeki temsilcisi”* Amerika’nın bir kentindeki hastaneyi işaret ediyor. Acaba bunun nedeni Rabbimizin de bugünkü Müslümanların halinden pek memnun olmaması olabilir mi? Bilim yerine hurafeye inanmayı tercih etmelerinden, akıl yerine göz boyayıcılardan medet ummalarından bence Rabbim de hoşlanmıyor olmalı. Bunu bizlere bir kez daha gösterdiği için Rabbime şükürler olsun! 

** Mehmet Y.Yılmaz / Hürriyet*



*07.03.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Bu kararı kim verdi?*



Cumhurbaşkanı Gül Tahran’a uçarken* “Kürt meselesi konusunda iyi şeyler olacak”* demişti.

Irak yolunda yine konuştu ve ilk kez *“Kürdistan”*ı telaffuz etti. *“Kuzey Irak Yönetimi” yerine “Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi” dedi.*

AKP iktidarı Washington’da yazılmış bir senaryoyu mu oynayacak yoksa Türkiye’de de bir parlamentonun var olduğunu hatırlayacak mı?

PKK’nın silahtan arındırılması için her şey yapılmalı ama ödenecek bedelin makul bir sınırı olmalı. Ve buna da TBMM karar vermeli.

Gül *“Tabii Kürdistan diyecektim. Irak Anayasası’nda yazan o”* diyor.

Boş laf... Irak Anayasası 

4 yıl önce kabul edilmişti, Cumhurbaşkanımız yeni mi gördü?

Kuzey Irak’ta bağımsızlığa giden yolun taşlarını döşemek gizli pazarlıkların sonucu olmamalıdır.

Dışişleri teşkilatını iktidarın tamamen devre dışı bıraktığı, üst düzey görüşmelerde tutanak tutulmadığı, devletin arşivine belge girmediği biliniyor. 

*Dış siyaset Arap şeyhlikleri gibi yönetiliyor!*



*25.03.2009 / G. MENGİ / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Obama’yı da güldürmeyin!*


*Ruhat Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*25.03.2009*



Türkiye guguk devleti değil, hukuk devleti”ymiş...* “Fabrikası kapanan işini bilmiyor”*muş...* “Herkes hakaret ediyor, kendisi etmiyor”*muş... *“Türkiye’de taş üstüne taş koyan herkesi minnetle anıyor”*muş...

Herkes saf, vatandaş anlamaz, bir kendileri akıllı ya, anlat masalları gitsin, bebeler uyumaya devam etsin!

Bütün hukukçuların, Baro başkanlarının,* “Hukuk elden gidiyor, hukukta bile çifte standart uyguluyorlar, yargıya müdahale var veya Yargıtay eski Başkanı Sami Selçuk gibi yargı kuşatma altında”* dediği, tüm sivil kurumların başta medya olmak üzere siyasi baskı altına alındığı ülke* “hukuk devleti”* ymiş... *Hukuk devleti görmeyenlere duyurulur.
*
Madem ki *“hukuk devleti”*dir yani adil olmayan işlerin yapılmaması, uygulamaların görülmemesi gerekmektedir o zaman belediyelerinizde milletin vergileriyle, alın teriyle toplanan paralar neden partililerinize trilyon trilyon peşkeş çekildi ve çekiliyor?

Tek bir örnek; İstanbul ve Ankara belediyelerinde sözüm ona asfalt danışmanlığı adı altında onlarca trilyon para bir adama, üstelik yalan *“yabancı uzman”* isimleri verilerek neden, hangi hakla ödenmiştir?

Bu soruları sormadan, cevabını almadan oy verenler; cebinde çay içecek parası, ayağında ayakkabısı olmayan vatandaşların, okul harcını yatıramadığı için eğitimi kesilen öğrencilerin, işsiz ve bir çorba kaynatamayan ailelerin hakkını yiyenlerle aynı suça ortak olacaktır.


*“TEğET”ler, “TEğETCİK”ler!*

*“Kredi kartıyla borçlananların dürüst olmadığını”* söyleyenler şimdi de *“fabrikası kapananların iş bilmediğini”* söylüyorlar. Peki o fabrikalar neden şimdiye kadar kapanmadı, o zaman işi bilenler bugün unuttular mı?

İngiltere Başbakanı krize önlem aldığı halde (bizde* “teğet geçtiği”* ve bunda hala ısrar edildiği için önlem de alınmadı) halkından *“daha da fazla önlem almalıydım”* diye özür diliyor, siz ne yaptınız?

üzür yerine vatandaşı dürüst olmamakla, iş adamlarını iş bilmemekle suçlamak ve aylardır muhalefet liderleriyle köşe kapmaca oynayıp birbirinize hakaretlerle saldırmaktan başka ne yaptınız?

Bütün o eşek, koyun hakaretleri, liderleri Ergenekonculukla suçlama girişimleri nereye gitti ki şimdi *“Biz hakaret etmiyoruz”* diyebiliyorsunuz?

Savaş dönemini normal zamanmış gibi sunarak ekmek karnelerinden bahsederken geçmişi insanlara yanlış anlatan, yanlış örnekler veren siz değil misiniz?

Nasılsa uyutursunuz...

Başbakan Erdoğan şimdi de kalkmış* “Obama’yla benziyoruz, çünkü ikimiz de mütevazı geçmişe sahibiz”* diyor.

*İlk akla gelen şu; durun bakalım, onun çocukları da iki üç yılda sizinkiler kadar zenginleşecek mi? Bakalım o da “mütevazı geçmişten” birkaç yılda padişah zenginliğine kavuşacak mı?*

Ayrıca Obama süper eğitimli bir hukukçu ve hukukçu olarak hakka hukuka ve millete karşı sorumluluklarına büyük önem veriyor, sizin hukukçular gibi hukuka takla attırmıyor. Seçim öncesinde de kimseye hakaret ettiğini, *“beni tutmayan, körü körüne destek vermeyen, benimle ilgili haber yapan gazeteleri almayın”* dediğini kimse duymadı.

Daha ilk konuşmasında *“Milletin her kuruşuna dikkat etmeliyiz, bir yönetim ancak böyle halkın güvenini kazanır”* dedi.

Elit bir eğitim almış olmayı, iyi bir hayat düzeyine sahip olmayı* “utanılacak bir özellik”* gibi göstermedi, halkı din-inanç istismarıyla bölmeye, düşman kutuplar yaratarak kazanmaya kalkmadı.

Hayır, Erdoğan’ın Obama’yla hiçbir benzerliği yok. Sadece* “kendine benzeyerek”* kazanmaya çalışsın, anlattığı masallar *“çok çocuk yapın”* teşvikiyle paralel iyi yürüyor, tehditleri mutlaka işe yarıyor, yine büyük bir kesime yutturulur nasılsa. 

Obama desteğini kullanmasın bari!

...

----------


## bozok

*Krizi, seçimle hatırlayanlara!*



Başbakan aylardır ne diyordu?

*“Kriz, mriz yok... Dünyadaki kriz de bize teğet geçecek... Batan işletmeler, beceriksizlikten batıyor...”* 


***


Seçimde ciddi bir oy kaybına uğradılar; ağız değiştirdi:

*“Oylarımızın azalmasının nedeni tamamen ekonomide yaşanan olumsuz gelişmelerdir.”* 

Boş verin Sayın Başbakan...

Kriz, mriz yok!

*Oy kaybeden parti, olsa olsa “beceriksizlikten” kaybediyor!*


***


*Oldu mu?*



*02.04.2009 / M. Mutlu / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Veto kozunu kendine karşı kullanan bir ülke daha var mı?*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*06.04.2009*



üok iyi hatırlıyorum. Kürsüde yan yanaydılar. AKP’nin AB’yi kullanarak iç politikada istediği rotayı tutturmaya çalıştığı, AB’nin AKP’yi kullanarak Türkiye’ye istediği biçimi vermeye çalıştığı günlerden bir gün... Türkiye Başbakanı Erdoğan, Danimarka Başbakanı Rasmussen’e döndü ve* “iki yüzlüsünüz”* dedi. 

Aradan yıllar geçti. Türkiye’nin de oyuyla Rasmussen NATO Genel Sekreteri seçildi. Sözüm ona, Türkiye, posta koymuş, Rasmussen’in seçilmesine itiraz etmişti. Bir anda adamın genel sekreter olduğu açıklandı. Neymiş, ABD Başkanı Obama garanti vermiş, Rasmussen, PKK’nın yayın organı Roj TV’yi kapatacakmış... 

*Yalan, yine yalan, yine yalan...* *70 milyonluk bir ülke ancak bu kadar açık açık aldatılabilir.* Zaten adam, Roj TV’yi kapatacağını falan da söylemiyor,* “İnceleyeceğim”* diyor. Kaldı ki, kapatsa ne olur? Bu terör kusan televizyon, başka bir isim altında yayınını sürdüremez mi?

Geçmiş ola...

Türk Hükümeti, bile bile, Türkiye’ye karşı teröre destek veren bir politikacıyı NATO Genel Sekreteri seçmiştir. Karşılığında hiçbir şey almadan. Karşılığında hiçbir şey almadan, aynı anda Fransa’nın NATO askeri kanadına dönüşüne onay verdiği gibi... Tıpkı 12 Eylül 1980’den sonra, karşılığında hiçbir şey almadan Yunanistan’ın askeri kanada dönüşüne olur verdiği gibi...

*“Rasmussen’den başka adayları da görelim bakalım”* demek yok. Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’nde bir görüşme, tartışma yok. Kamuoyunu bigilendirme, muhalefetten görüş alma yok.

Ne var? Havada laflar...* “Obama sözlü garanti verdi, biz de ikna olduk, eveti çaktık”...*

Hayırlara vesile olsun!..

*Elindeki en önemli kozunu, veto hakkını kendi aleyhine kullanan bir ülke daha var mıdır acaba?*

üstelik aşağılanarak. Hafif bir itiraz sesi yükseldi mi, Olli Rehn’in ne dediğini de duyduk.* “Rasmussen’i veto ederseniz, AB üyeliğini unutun.”* 

*7 yıldır 70 milyonun duyduğu en adi tehdit, en aşağılık şantaj, bütün çirkinliğiyle bir kez daha karşımıza çıkmadı mı?* 

şimdi, bundan sonra olacakları çorap söküğü gibi izleyeceğiz. *NATO’ya Danimarkalı Genel Sekreter ama Afganistan’a Türk asker.* Türk Memet nöbete... Karabağ’da Ermeni işgaline devam, yerinden yurdundan edilen bir buçuk milyon Azeri’nin sefaletine de devam... Ama Türkiye’den Ermenistan’a jestler...

Ve daha neler neler?...

Obama dün Ankara’daydı, bugün İstanbul’da. En büyük iki kentin yolları kapalı. Hava sahası da kapalı. Hastası olan, cenazesi olan, acelesi olan, işi gücü olanlar için iki gün Ankara ve İstanbul cehennem gibi...

Konuk devlet başkanının güvenliği gerekçesiyle Türkiye nüfusunun üçte birinden fazlası için hayatı durduran bir yönetimden Rasmussen’e gerçekten posta koymasını mı bekliyordunuz yoksa?..

...

----------


## bozok

*Bi daa da Avrupa’ya gitme Tayyip Bey*


*Can Ataklı*
*VATAN GZT.*
*06.04.2009*


Sevgili okurlar; seçim sonuçlarını yoğun biçimde değerlendirmeye çalışırken kendimizi bir anda üç büyük dış olayın içinde buluverdik. Birincisi Londra’daki G-20 toplantısı, hemen ardından yapılan NATO’nun 60. kuruluş yılı kutlamaları ve yeni Genel Sekreter’in seçilmesi, tabii bir de dün gece yarısı başlayan Obama’nın Türkiye gezisi.


*NATO’da fiyasko*

Seçimdeki düş kırıklığını üzerinden atamayan ve Türkiye’den öfkeli biçimde ayrılan Başbakan Erdoğan yeni NATO Genel Sekreteri’nin seçimi nedeniyle Londra’da* “çok haklı”* olarak başlattığı girişimini* büyük bir fiyasko ile* bitirdi. Gayriresmi bir platform olan Davos’ta bir moderatöre karşı *“Türkiye’nin dik duruşunu”* göstermek için şov yapan Başbakan’ın gerçek bir diplomasi platformundaki benzer çıkışı hüsranla bitti.


*Rasmussen olayı*

Aslına bakarsanız Rasmussen adı üzerine koparılan gürültünün kokusu 20 gün kadar önce çıkmıştı. AKP kulislerinden yayılan bir dedikoduya göre Türkiye, Rasmussen’in yeni NATO Genel Sekreteri olmasına karşı çıkacaktı. Gerekçesi de çok makuldü.


*Rasmussen İslam karşıtı*

Danimarka Başbakanı, Hazreti Muhammed’e hakaret edilen karikatür olayında gereken hassasiyeti göstermemiş ve dünyadaki bir milyarın üzerindeki Müslüman’ı rencide etmişti. Böyle bir kişinin NATO Genel Sekreteri olması, barışın sağlanması adına yararlı olmayacaktı. Türkiye’nin bir de özel sorunu vardı. Türkiye aleyhtarı yayın yapan ROJ TV’nin merkezi Danimarka’daydı.


*İyi yönetilmedi*

Başbakan bu çok haklı dayanaklarını kullandı. Yanlış olan, dünya kamuoyu önünde* “Rasmussen’in seçilmesine karşıyım”* demesiydi. Erdoğan’ın bir cümlesi ise* “muhtemel bir kaçış için”* kullanılacaktı belki de. üünkü bu açıklamasının ardından* “Bunu Tayyip Erdoğan olarak, Başbakan olarak söylüyorum”* dedi. *Yani tepki sanki kişiseldi.* üünkü NATO’nun bu toplantısındaki karar makamı Başbakan değil Cumhurbaşkanı. Top oraya atılmış oldu.


*Diplomatik mi?*

Erdoğan’ın bu fikrini basın toplantısı ile açıklaması ister istemez akla *“Yapılan diplomatik bir hareket mi?”* sorusunu getiriyor. Elbette herkes Erdoğan’ın bu seçime karşı olduğunu biliyor. Ama dediğim gibi yanlış olan bunu olduğu gibi söylemek. Konuyu diplomatça anlatmazsanız geri adım atmak ya da uzlaşmak çok zorlaşır. Bu en başta söyleyeni çok sıkıntıya sokar.


*Avrupa delirdi mi?*

Nitekim bu atak anında tepkisini gösterdi. NATO karıştı. İşin içine Türkiye’yi zaten AB’de istemeyen çevreler girdi. Olli Rehn* “Bu tutum Türkiye’nin Avrupa Birliği ile ilişkilerini de etkiler”* dedi. Oysa konu AB değil NATO’ydu. İşte o an aklıma “Avrupa delirdi mi?” sorusu geldi. üyle ya böyle bir tehdit sonucu Türkiye’nin tümden kaybedilmesi gündeme gelebilirdi.


*Dik duruş eğiliverdi*

Açık söyleyeyim sevgili okurlar; bu tehdit karşısında Türkiye’nin daha da kararlı olacağını düşündüm. Ve içimden de bu geçti; AB’ye girelim ama böyle tehditlere de boyun eğmeyelim. Ama beklediğim gibi olmadı. Birkaç saat içinde Türkiye’nin dik duruşu birden eğildi ve ajanslar* “flaş”* haberi geçmeye başladı. Türkiye ikna edilmişti. Rasmussen NATO’nun yeni Genel Sekreteri’ydi.


*Yüzde 50 planıydı*

üyle sanıyorum ki, iktidar yerel seçimlerden yüzde 50’ye yakın bir oranla çıkacağına çok inanmıştı. Erdoğan buradan aldığı güçle Batı’ya da kafa tutmayı planlamıştı. Rasmussen tıpkı moderatörün omza dokunması gibi bir fırsattı. Erdoğan* “dik duruş”* sergileyerek özellikle Türkiye’de çok prim yapacak *“Davos Fatihliği’nden dünya liderliğine terfi”* edecekti.


*Plan tutmadı*

Oysa plan tutmadı. Erdoğan, Avrupa’ya arkasında yüzde 50 desteği ile değil, oy kaybetmiş, karizması çizilmiş biçimde gitti. Ama aynı tavrı sürdürmeyi tercih etti besbelli. Sanıyordu ki NATO ülkeleri Erdoğan’dan çekinecek, gerileyecek. NATO’ya* “rest”* dedi Başbakan. NATO ise *“Blöf yapıyorsun”* diyerek elini açtı. Erdoğan ve tabii ki Türkiye oyunu kaybetti.


*Türkiye’nin zararına*

Bu olay Türkiye’nin uluslararası planda uğradığı en ağır hezimetlerden biridir. Ne Cumhurbaşkanı, ne Başbakan* “tavizler aldık”* mazeretinin arkasına sığınabilir. Taviz denilen Türkiye’ye bir genel sekreter yardımcılığı verilmesidir ki, bunun bir önemi yok. Zamanında Osman Olcay bu görevi yapmıştı, ilk değil yani. Daha etkin görevlerde olmak da taviz değil hakkımız zaten.


*üzür dileme tavizi*

Rasmussen’nin NATO Genel Sekreteri olması yolunda alınan tavizlerin belki de en dişe dokunur olanı, Danimarka Başbakanı’nın salı günü İstanbul’da yapılacak Medeniyetler Konferansı’nda İslam aleminden özür dilemesi olacak. Ama rest blöfünü NATO ülkelerinin ciddiye almaması ve önce Rasmussen’i NATO’nun başına getirdikten sonra özür dilenmesi İslam alemini tatmin edecek ve Türkiye’yi lider konumuna getirecek mi? Hiç sanmam.


*şimdi ne olacak?*

Cumhurbaşkanı uğranan hezimeti gizlemek için *“Bundan sonrasına bakacağız”* diyor. Tavizler için garanti alındığını belirtiyor. İyi de garantinin garantisi var mı? Verilen sözler tutulmazsa bunun bir yaptırımı olacak mı? Sonuçta lafımız yerde kaldı ve üzerinde tepinildi. şimdi Tayyip Erdoğan Müslüman ülkelere şöyle mi diyecek: *“Dinimize hakaret eden, aşağılayan bir adamı NATO’nun başına getirdik. Bu NATO, Müslüman ülkelerde askeri operasyonlar yapacak. Adamın yardımcısı da bizden olacak”* 


*üfkeyle kalkan*

Başbakan, Türkiye’deki hayal kırıklığının yarattığı öfkesini kontrol edememesinin bedelini ağır ödetecek. Uluslararası ilişkilere* “One minute”* mantığı ile bakan Başbakan haklıyken haksız ve üstelik ezilmiş duruma düştü. İşte bu iktidarın çöküşünün de habercisidir. Seçim gecesi* “AKP çok kaybetmedi, ama bu çöküşün başlangıcıdır”* diye yazmıştım. Sorun oy kaybı değildi, AKP’nin bundan sonra dikiş tutturmasının zorlaşmasıdır. İktidar bu tavrını sürdürdükçe çöküş daha da hızlanacaktır.


*Medyanın tavrı*

Tam tahmin ettiğim gibi Başbakan’ın Rasmussen resti AKP medyasında büyük övgülerle yer aldı. Türkiye’nin yenilgisi zafer gibi sunulmaya çalışılıyor. Türk halkı yine kandırılıyor. Yorumları ve başlıkları okurken gerçekten hayretler içinde kaldım. Her şeye rağmen biraz aklı selimi olanlar *“Erdoğan Avrupa’nın yaramaz çocuğu oldu”* diyebilmiş en fazla. Yaramaz çocuk olmak iyi bir şey mi?


*G20 toplantısı*

Sevgili okurlar, geçen haftanın dünya çapındaki en önemli olayı Londra’da toplanan G20 zirvesiydi. Açık söyleyeyim toplantıdan çok protesto gösterilerini kıskanarak izledim. Batı’da toplumlar kendileri ilgili konularda çok duyarlılar ve tepkilerini zaman zaman çok sert biçimde de gösterebiliyorlar. Aynı nedenle Türkiye’de böyle on binlerce kişinin sokağa dökülebileceğini düşünemiyorum bile. Hoş dökülseler de gözlerine gaz sıkılacak ya.


*Peki sonuç ne?*

G20’nin sonuç kararları bizim medyamızda da geniş yer aldı. Kararlar piyasaları da etkiledi, bir tür coşku yaşandı. Ama aslında olan şudur: Global ekonomi adı altında 20 yıl boyunca gelişmemiş ve gelişmekte olan ülkelerin kaynakları sömürüldü. Ortaya sahte bir zenginlik çıktı. Gelişmiş ülkeler bu zenginlikle inanılmaz servetlere ve olanaklara kavuştular. Ama diğer ülkelerde para bitti. şimdi üretilen mallar kime satılacak? İşte dünya ekonomisi için ortaya konan 1 trilyon dolarla bu sağlanacak. Yani oyun tekrar başlayacak.


...

----------


## bozok

*Kasımpaşa diplomasisi ve özür fiyaskosu !* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/04/2009* 



Neymiş efendim?

Rasmussen İstanbul’da bütün İslam aleminden özür dileyecekmiş!

Dahası;

Roj TV’yi de hemen 
kapattıracakmış!

Bitmedi...

Obama da bu taahütlerin garantörüymüş!

Aradan haftalar ya da aylar değil sadece iki gün geçiyor.

Rasmussen önce Roj TV olayını yalanlıyor.

Ve ardından ikinci sahne:

Rasmussen’in İstanbul konuşmasında özür falan da yok!

Söyler misiniz nedir bunun adı?

Hani özür dilenecekti, hani Roj TV kapatılacaktı, hani Obama da bütün bunlar için garantördü?

Sahi nedir şu birkaç gün içinde yaşananlar?

Aptal yerine konan devletimiz mi, milletimiz mi?

Tayyip Erdoğan ne yapmak istedi anlayabilen var mı?

Başbakan, Rasmussen’e neden karşı çıktı ve ertesi gün niçin çark etti?

Olli Rehn ve benzerlerinin tehdidi yüzünden mi?

Diyorlar ki, Erdoğan aslında başlangıçtan itibaren oyun oynadı yani politika yaptı!

üyle ise politikası gümledi zira Türkiye’yi şantajla hızaya gelen ülke konumuna soktu.

Kazanım diye üfürülenlerin de hikaye olduğu Rasmussen’in dünkü tutumu ile kesinlik kazandı.

Hiç dolandırmadan söyliyelim bunun adı Kasımpaşa diplomasisidir.

Tribünlerin hoşuna gidecek şekilde bağırıp çağırmak ama zoru gördüğünde ülke onurunu düşünmeden tabanları yağlayıp kaçmak, yani çark etmek!

Yahu diplomasinin metotları vardır..

Rasmussen’e karşı isen bunu kapalı kapılar ardında dillendiririr ve direncini 
sürdürürsün!

Yok, içerde sonuç alamayıp işi meydan okumaya götürdüysen, bunu da sonuna kadar sürdürmen gerekir. Maalesef Erdoğan’ın yaptığı tam tersidir.

Görünen, Tayyip Bey’in yine konuyu istismar etme arzusunda olduğu ve Müslüman dünyanın hamisi olmaya çalıştığıdır.

İyi de her zaman evdeki hesap çarşıya uymuyor işte... Davos’da uyan hesap, İstanbul’da şaştı ve Rasmussen güya söz vermesine rağmen bir özrü bile çok gördü.

Sadece bu fotoğraf bile Türkiye’nin nasıl yönetildiğini gözler önüne seriyor.

Fransa’nın NATO’ya dönüşünde teknik itirazlarını seslendiremeyen ve pazarlık yapmayı aklından geçirmeyen Türkiye’nin, Olli Rehn’in tehdidi ile geri adım görüntüsüne girmesi aşağılanmanın ötesindedir.

Türkiye bu Kasımpaşa diplomasisinden kurtarılmalıdır.

...

----------


## bozok

*İkinci çuval vakası*


*Onur Kumbaracıbaşı* 
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*10.04.2009*


Kepazelik bıktırdı! A. Gül - R. T. Erdoğan ikilisi *“Rasmussen NATO Genel Sekreteri olamaz!”* dediler. Müslümanları aşağılayan karikatür krizinde Danimarka Başbakanı Rasmussen’in özür dilemediğini, Roj TV’yi susturmadığını anımsattılar! R. T. Erdoğan tavizsiz duruşunu Başbakan sıfatıyla pekiştirdi. Gül de* “aramızda ayrılık yok”* diyerek sertleşti, Türkiye’nin veto hakkını kullanacağı anlaşıldı. Tam Obama bu durumda seçimin ileri bir tarihte yapılabileceğini açıklamıştı ki, *taviz alındı bahanesine sığınan Türkiye boyun eğdi*, *Rasmussen seçiliverdi!* 

Oysa Rasmussen* “kendimi Türklere satmadım, hiç taviz vermedim”* diye böbürlendi. İstanbul’daki toplantıda kıyafetinden özür diledi, Müslümanlardan özür mözür dilemedi!.. Zaten Danimarkalılar Roj TV konusunda yalnız yargının yetkisi bulunduğunu açıkladılar! Kuşkusuz olayları büyütmek baştan yanlıştı. R. T. Erdoğan’ın talepleri AB’nin normlarına uymuyor!.. Girmeye çalıştığımız AB’de bunlar ifade özgürlüğünden sayılıyor. Hele işlerine geliyorsa!..



***


Dünyaya efelenme kompleksinin nedenini anlamak güç... *Kafa farkı sırıtıyor!**Milletlerin onuru hükümetlere emanettir! Milletin onurunu kişisel kaprisinize, özentilerinize kurban edemezsiniz!* 

Demokrasilerde din üzerinden siyaset yapılmıyor. Kimse papalığa, halifeliğe soyunmuyor. Medyayı sindirmeye uğraşmıyor... ünce bunun kafalara girmesi gerek! Hesapsız dayılanmayı adet edinmişlere, laflarını işte böyle yuttururlar!..

R. T. Erdoğan karizmayı çizdirmiştir! *Davos kahramanı, Gazze Halifesi, cumhuriyet padişahı* unvanlarının balonu sönmüştür. Skandalı başarı olarak sunmaya çalışan yandaşları bile içlerinden kan ağlıyor! Obama ziyaretinin abartılarıyla fiyaskoyu unutturarak avunmaya çalışıyorlar!..

R. T. Erdoğan dış politikanın böyle yürütülemeyeceğini anlamamakta ısrarlı... Kişisel fiyaka değil, salt ülke çıkarları kollanıyorsa, çekinceler kapalı kapılar ardında konuşulur. Veto kullanmak hariçten gazel okumaya benzemez. Türkiye’nin sorunları, açmazları vardır. Estikçe efelenmek çıkarları zedeler. Bilinçli politikada konuşmalar ihtiyatla yapılır. Uzlaşma ortalık velveleye verilmeden sağlanır. Sonradan çark etmek onulmaz yara izleri bırakır.

Bu ani kıvırışın açıklamasıysa başka felaketti. Neymiş? Obama güvence vermişmiş! Söylenecek söz müdür bu?!... *Devletlerin itibarı kendi güçlerindedir. Kimse kimsenin velisi değildir.* *Obama da Türkiye’nin sömürge valisi değildir!...* Bağlar ne kadar sıkı, çıkar ilişkileri ne denli çetrefil olursa olsun, Hükümetin temsil ettiği milleti dünya önünde küçük düşürmeye hakkı olamaz!...


***


Obama’nın ziyaretine gelince... ABD’nin politikasını değiştirmediği görülüyor. Zaten devletlerin milli politikaları gelen giden başkanlarla değişmez. Bazen gerekiyorsa, değişmiş gibi gösterilir. Obama’nın konuşması edebiyatta değişik, can alıcı konularda Bush ve Clinton’un söylemlerinden farksızdı. Türkiye’den asker taleplerinin imalarını içeriyordu. AB üyeliğimize verilen standart destek yinelendi. İlerde yazacağım bir nüans hariç, özetle *“batı cephesinde değişiklik olmadığı”* tekrarlandı. Problemli komşularımıza mavi boncuk dağıtıldı. Hem nalına hem mıhına vuruldu...

İlginçtir, Sarkozy ve Merkel hemen AB konusunun Obama’nın işi olmadığını sert ifadelerle açıklayıp lafını ağzına tıkadılar. Aynen Bush’a da yaptıkları gibi... Boşuna Rasmussen’e kafayı takıp AB’deki karşıtlarımızın eline koz verdik... Türkiye farklı davranabilirdi. NATO’nun acil sorunu Afganistan ve Pakistan... Müslüman karşıtlığıyla damgalanmış Rasmussen’in zorlanacağını vurgulamak yeterliydi. NATO’da yardımcılık, Afganistan’da temsilcilik görevlerini O. Olcay ve H. üetin zaten yapmıştır. şimdiki tavizin faturası Türk askerini zorlayacak görevleri Türk yardımcıya onaylatmak olmasın?!.. 

*R. T. Erdoğan artık dışarıda fazla ciddiye alınmayacaktır. Monşerleri(!) küçümsemenin sonu budur! Adamı böyle mandepsiye bastırırlar. üuvalı kendi elleriyle başına geçirir!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*ANADOLU RUHU MU, HAüLI RUHU MU?..*


*Hulki CEVİZOğLU* 
*cevizkabugu.com.tr* 
*10/04/2009* 



Türkiye’nin bir kez daha dostlarını küstürüp, düşmanlarını sevindirdiği durumla karşı karşıyayız.

Türkiye-Ermenistan sınır kapısının açılması tartışılıyor.

Haber kanalları,* “üözüm konusunda gelişmeler var”* diye haber yapıyor.

*Bizim için “sorun” nedir ki, çözüm aransın?*

Bizim Ermenistan’ın derdini paylaşmak gibi bir sorunumuz mu var? 

Başkasının derdi bize mi dert oldu?

Eğer öyleyse, bizim dünya kadar derdimize kim ilaç oluyor ki?

Türkiye, Ermenistan ile sınır kapısını açacakmış.

*Niye?..*


*HAVADAKİ AYAK SICAK ZEMİNE BASACAK MI?*

Niyesine bakarken önce bu kapının niçin kapandığını hatırlayalım.

Ermenistan, kardeş (hala kardeş mi) Azerbaycan’ın Dağlık Karabağ bölgesini işgal etmiş, Hocalı’da katliamlar yapmıştı. 

Türkiye de bunu protesto etmek ve Azerbaycan’a dostluğunu göstermek, onun derdini paylaşmak için Ermenistan sınır kapısını kapatmıştı. 

Benim hatırladığım bu. 

şimdi bu durum niçin Türkiye’ye sorun olsun ki, çözüm aransın?

Lafı uzattım ama, aslında gerçeği herkes biliyor.

AB ve en son ABD istedi diye sınır kapısını açmak istiyoruz. Azerbaycan’ı ikna etmek (daha doğrusu kandırmak) için kırk takla atıyoruz. 

Aman kapıyı açalım, ama Azerbaycan da sesini çıkarmasın!..

*Mesele bu.*

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün Ermenistan’ın başkenti Erivan’a *“futbol maçı”* izleme bahanesiyle attığı adımlar havada. 

Havaya kalkan ayağın yere basması gerek. 

Ama, zemin çok sıcak ve ayak oraya basınca yanma tehlikesi var. şimdi o zemin soğutulmaya çalışılıyor.



*KENDİSİ OLAMAMAK!..*

Türkiye’nin sorunu* “kendisi olamamak!..”* 

Başbakan Erdoğan ile (eski bakanı) Cumhurbaşkanı Gül arasında büyük anlayış farkı var aslında.

Erdoğan, her zaman olmasa da kimi zaman* “Anadolu ruhu”* (Türklük ve İslamlık) ile davranmak istiyor. ürneğin, AB’ye karşı zinanın suç olmasını istemesi, İsrail’e kafa tutmak istemesi, DTP’nin PKK’ya destek olduğunu vurgulaması, Danimarka Başbakanı Rasmussen’in NATO Genel Sekreterliği’ne karşı çıkması (Hz. Muhammet’e hakaret nedeniyle) gibi.

Ama, nasıl oluyorsa son anda Başbakanın* “Anadolu ruhu”* gidiyor, *“Haçlı ruhuna”* teslim oluyor. Erdoğan karşı çıktığı şeylere evet diyor, kendisini etkisizleştiriyor. Belki o da bunun farkında ve bu yüzden bu kadar sinirleniyordur..


*ABD GARANTüRLüğüNDE HAKARET!..*
Bakınız, en son olayı hatırlayalım. Danimarka Başbakanı Rasmussen, 2005 yılında ülkesinde Hz. Muhammed’e hakaret karikatürleri çizilince *“Bunlar ifade özgürlüğüdür”* demişti. PKK’nın Roj TV’sine de aynı gözle bakmıştı. şimdi NATO Genel Sekreterliğine aday olunca Erdoğan *“hayır”* dedi. Sözde, araya ABD Başkanı Obama girdi, *“garantör!”* oldu, Türkiye de tavizler kopardı! Neydi onlar? 


Rasmussen karikatürler için özür dileyecekti, NATO’daki yardımcısı Türk olacaktı, vs. Yandaş medya bunu *“Küresel devlet olduk!”* diye manşetlere taşıdı. Aradan tam tamına iki gün, evet sadece iki gün geçti ve foyaları ortaya çıktı.

Ne Rasmussen özür diledi, ne NATO’daki yardımcısı Türk oldu. üstelik, Danimarka’da peygamberimize hakaret karikatürleri -Türkiye’yle alay eder gibi- yeniden ortaya çıktı. Hz. Muhammed’i terörist ve eşcinsel olarak gösteren sözde karikatürler, kartpostal olarak piyasaya sürüldü. (Bu arada, Rasmussen gece 03.00’de İstanbul’daki otelde ne yaparken ve nasıl düştü de omzunu yerinden çıkardı acaba?)


Bu mu AB’nin ifade özgürlüğü? Onlar fikir ile küfürü ayırt edemiyor mu?.. Hepimiz biliyoruz ki, amaçlar farklı. Bunları dile getirenleri susturmak için her türlü iftira hazır, bekliyor. Ellerinden gelse, Başbakan Erdoğan’ı bile aynı sepete atacaklar. (Acaba Başbakan bunların farkında mı?)

*Sonuçta, “küresel devlet” olmak yerine, sözü dinlenmeyen, dalga geçilen bir devlet olduk.* 

*“Küresel devlet” idealinin yerini şu anda “küresel rezalet” aldı.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Bakanları Tayyip beyi böyle yalanladı!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/04/2009* 



Ermenistan sınırının açılması ve Ergenekon’da son dalga derken önemli bir gelişmeyi az kalsın kaçırıyorduk.

Kastettiğim gelişme, üç Bakanın Başbakan’ı 70 milyonun önünde yalanlamasıydı.

Hatırlayın ne diyordu Başbakanımız:

*- “Bizde kriz yok. Kriz bizi teğet geçmiştir. Fabrikaların batması yönetenlerin beceriksizliğidir.”* 

Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından son haftalarda abartısız en az 10 kere tekrarlanan bu ifadenin amiyane tabirle 40’ı çıkmadan yani üzerinden süre geçmeden, hükümetin ekonomiden sorumlu üç bakanı Nazım Ekren, Kemal Unakıtan ve Mehmet şimşek, milletin karşısına çıkarak pardon diyor ve şu mesajları veriyor:

-Ekonomide büyüme bütçeye koyduğumuz gibi artı 4 değil eksi 3.6 olacak yani küçüleceğiz.

-İşsizlik eksilmeyecek.

-Bütçe bu yıl 48 milyar TL açık verecek.(30 milyar dolar)

-Döviz açığı yani cari açık 11 milyar dolar olacak.

Evet Tayyip beyin üç bakanı TBMM’nin onayladığı bütçenin hayali olduğunu kabul ederek makroekonomik dengeleri revize ve bunu ilan etme gereğini duydu.

Sorarım size, bunun adı Bakanların kendi Başbakanlarını yalanlaması değil de nedir?

*Hani kriz yoktu ve teğet geçmişti Tayyip bey?*

*Bu üç bakanınız yalan mı söylüyor yoksa?*

*Bir başka husus, siz değil miydiniz “Bizim iktidarımızda eksi büyüme olmaz” diyen?*

*Siz değil miydiniz, “Ekonomide küçülme lafını bile kabul etmem” diyen?*

Cevap verin, üç bakanınızın açıkladıklarını şimdi nasıl izah edeceksiniz?

Yoook bu konuyu Ergenekon operasyonları ve benzer hikayelerle örtüp, geçiştiremezsiniz!

Aylarca toplumu kriz yok masalları ile uyutup seçim adına gereken tedbirleri almadınız ve bugünkü tablonun oluşması ya da derinleşmesine zemin hazırladınız!

Sahi siz değil miydiniz, Türkiye’nin ülke borcunu 214 milyardan 512 milyar dolara çıkarmış iken bunu ahaliden saklayıp *“IMF borcunu aşağılara indirdik ama”* diye her toplantıda caka satan!

Peki size şimdi ne oldu da yine IMF kapısındasınız?

7 yıllık iktidarınızdan sonra ülkeyi yine IMF’nin kucağına itmeyi nasıl izah edeceksiniz?

Sakın bu dünya krizi, ondan falan demeyin!

Bak Brezilya 7 yıl önce bizim (Türkiye) gibi IMF kapısında ve bizden de kötü iken şimdi yani küresel kriz ortamında, değil IMF’den borç almak IMF’ye 5 milyar dolar kredi açıyor.

*Demek ki sorumlu olan global kriz değil, sizin yönetimdeki beceriksizliğinizdir.*

TüİK’in açıkladığı rakamlar da ortadadır:

Sanayi bitmiş, üretim çökmüştür. Sadece buradaki daralma oranları bile, krizin ekonomiyi felakete götürdüğünü teyid ediyor.

*Hülasa 7 yılda her şeyi berbat ettiğiniz gibi ekonomiyi de dümdüz ettiniz...* 

Haberiniz olsun, tarihin sizinle ilgili hükmü fevkalade kötü olacaktır.


...

----------


## bozok

*'Roj TV sözü' de fos çıktı!* 



*Rasmussen'in Danimarka'nın Roj TV'yi kapatma sözü verdiği yolundaki 'sızdırma' haber yalan çıktı*


Danimarka Başbakanı Anders Fogh Rasmussen’in Türkiye’ye NATO Genel Sekreterliği karşılığında* ‘Hazreti Muhammed karikatürleri nedeniyle özür dileme’* sözü verdiği haberlerinin ardından bu ülkenin PKK yanlısı yayın yapan Roj TV’yi kapatacağı haberleri de* yalan çıktı.*

Danimarka’nın Ankara Büyükelçisi Jesper Vahr Roj TV’yi kapatma sözü verdikleri heberlerini resmen yalanlandı. 

4 Nisan’da yapılan ve Türkiye’yi Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün temsil ettiği zirvede Ankara Rasmussen’in NATO Genel Sekreteri olmasını veto edince kriz çıkmıştı. Araya ABD Başkanı Barack Hüseyin Obama girince Türkiye vetosunu kaldırmıştı. Bu kararın ardından hükümet kaynakları Rasmussen’in ülkesindeki gazetelerde yayımlanan ‘Hazreti Muhammed karikatürleri nedeniyle özür dileme’ ve ‘Roj TV’yi kapatma sözü verdiği’ yolunda haberler sızdırmıştı. Bu haberler özellikle AKP yandaşı yayın organlarında geniş yer bulmuştu. 


*Rasmussen doğrulamadı* 

Ancak Medeniyetler İttifakı 2. Forumu’na katılmak için İstanbul’a gelen Rasmussen, Hazreti Muhammed karikatürleri nedeniyle özür dilemediği gibi böyle bir söz verdiğini de doğrulamamıştı. 

Rasmussen, Roj TV’nin kapatılması konusunda da muğlak mesajlar vermişti. Bu iddialara son noktayı Danimarka’nın Ankara Büyükelçisi Vahr koydu. 

PKK’yı desteklemediklerini belirten büyükelçi şunları söyledi:* “Danimarka PKK’yı terör örgütü olarak kuvvetle kınamaktadır. Ayrıca, Danimarka PKK’nın AB’nin terör listesine alınmasında etkin rol oynamıştır. Roj-TV Danimarka lisansı ile yayın yapmaktadır. TV yayıncılarına lisans verilmesinin pek çok teknik ve idari amacı vardır. Diğer bütün yayın lisanslarında da olduğu gibi, bu yayın lisansı hiçbir şekilde bahse konu yayıncının yayın tarzının Danimarka makamları tarafından uygun bulunduğunu veya desteklendiğini göstermez. Diğer bütün TV ve yayın kuruluşlarında olduğu gibi Roj-TV de ilgili Danimarka yasalarına uymak zorundadır. Bu yasalara uyulduğu sürece hükümet bir yayın lisansını iptal edemez.”* 

Rasmussen 6 Nisan’da geldiği Türkiye’de otelin merdivenlerinden düşünce kolu çıkmıştı. 


*‘Kararı yargı verir’* 

Büyükelçi Vahr* “Roj TV hakkında soruşturma var mı?“* sorusuna” şu yanıtı verdi: Danimarka iddia makamları (savcılığı) Roj TV hakkında bir ceza soruşturması sürdürmektedir. Bu konuyu mahkemeye götürüp götürmeme konusundaki kararı yalnızca iddia makamı verebilir. Bu siyasi bir karar değildir. İddia makamının kararı, Roj-TV’nin Danimarka ceza yasasını ihlal ettiği şeklindeki bir değerlendirmenin yapılabilmesi için yeterli delil olup olmadığına bağlıdır. Eğer Roj TV’nin Danimarka ceza yasasını ihlal ettiğine dair delil sunulabilirse, gereken sonuçlara gidilecektir. Sürmekte olan bir soruşturma hakkında Danimarka hükümeti, yetkili Danimarka makamlarının işine karışamaz. 

Vahr,* “Roj TV kapanacak mı?”* sorusunaysa *“Danimarka bu tür garantiler veremez zira bu siyasi bir karar değildir”* diyerek yanıt verdi. 

Büyükelçinin Türkiye’nin AB üyeliği konusundaki değerlendirmeleriyse şöyle:* “Danimarka Türkiye’nin AB ile üyelik müzakerelerine başlamasını memnuniyetle karşılamaktadır ve bu müzakerelerin hedefi Türkiye’nin AB’ye üyeliğidir. Danimarka Parlamentosu bu temel duruşunu 26 Mart 2009 tarihindeki Türkiye ve AB konulu görüşme sonrasındaki oylamada teyit etmiştir.”*


*18.04.2009 / Radikal*

----------


## bozok

*Muhteşem (!) bakanlar ve başkanlar!*


*Ruhat Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*20.04.2009* 


 
AKP Hükümetinin ve bakanlarının ya ptığı hataların, düştüğü çelişkilerin ardı arkası kesilmiyor. Seçim öncesi seçmene yaptıkları *“Bizi seçmezseniz Ankara’yla işleriniz yürümez, iliniz / ilçeniz yardım alamaz”* tehditlerinin şimdi seçilen bazı AKP’li başkanlar tarafından devam ettirildiğini görüyoruz, bu bir. Balıkesir Sarıbeyler Beldesi’nde seçimi kazanan AKP’li Başkan’ın, kendisine oy vermediğini bildiği, Anavatan Partili adayın konvoyunda gördüğü kişilerin işyerlerini kapattırdığı haberi vardı dün.

Dört kahvehane ile bir depo kapatılmış. Kapattığı işyeri sahiplerinden biri; *“29 Mart seçimi öncesi ruhsatların yenileneceği söyleyerek ruhsatlarımızı aldılar. İstenen şartları yerine getirmeme rağmen ruhsatımı geri vermediler”* diyor. Bundan sonra seçimlerin halini düşünün, o pek* “liberal”,* iktidar pohpohlayıcısı arkadaşlar da düşünsünler, acaba oylar nasıl özgürce verilebilecek , zaten padişahlık gibi liderin emriyle yürüyen siyasette seçmen özgürlüğü, demokrasi nasıl sağlanacak?

Sayelerinde akıl almaz bir ortam yaratıldı Türkiye’de, ellerinden gelen yardımı esirgemedikleri için kendilerini kutlasınlar.


*DEMİREL DE Mİ “DARBECİ”?* 

Kabinede revizyon yapılacak, belki ben de giderim korkusuyla dili hiç durmayan Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik’in TV ekranlarında neredeyse eski Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’i de* “darbecilikle”* suçlamasını ve *“kara leke”* vurgusunu unutmak olmaz, bu da iki... Olmaz çünkü artık bunların yaptığı gafları duydukça saçları dimdik oluyor insanın...

Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ı yolcu etmek için havaalanına giden Demirel’in *“Ergenekon’un arkasında durduğunu”* iddia eder ve alana gitmesinin *“siyasi hayatında bir kara leke”* olduğunu söylerken Hüsamettin Cindoruk’un konuşup insanları aydınlatmasını engellemeye çalışmayı da unutmuyor:

*“Onu dinlerken, aman Allah’ım bu bizim tanıdığımız Cindoruk mu diyorum”...
*
*“Bizim tanıdığımız”* olmak için bütün hukuk dışı eylemlerine, söylemlerine arka çıkmaları gerekiyor ya... Aynı Hüseyin üelik, *“12. dalga”* dedikleri dalganın hemen ertesinde* “Suçluluğu kanıtlanıncaya kadar herkes masumdur, biz buna inanırız”* dememiş miydi? Yazdığım için gayet net hatırlıyorum, tekrarlaya tekrarlaya söylemişti en önemli hukuk kuralını. Peki dünya çapında ünlü bir cerrah olan Mehmet Haberal’ın hangi suçu kanıtlandı ki, onu yolcu eden (ve iki kez darbeyle iktidardan indirilmiş, hapse bile girmiş olan) Demirel’i yüzü kızarmadan* “darbe desteklemekle”* suçlayabiliyor, *“kara leke”*den söz edebiliyor?

Taraf gazetesi örneğin, kanıtlanmış bir suç olmadığı halde tutuklanan rektörler için ne hakla* “Postallı hocalar”* manşeti atabiliyor, bu yargıyı etkilemek, yargısız infaz yapmak değil midir? İstediği zaman bir medya kesimine savaş açan, boykot çağrıları yapan Başbakan veya Adalet Bakanı bunlara neden hiç ses çıkarmıyor?


*ASIL KARA LEKE*

Türkiye’de asıl kara leke, demokrasinin ortadan kaldırılarak rejimin bir baskı rejimine döndürülmesi, buna paralel şekilde toplumun* “daha dindarlaşıyoruz”* diye aldatılarak* “Arap adetleriyle”* dönüştürülmesi, rejimin tehlikeye düşmesini engelleyecek tüm sivillerin ve sivil kurumların susturulması, devletin* “3. erki”* olan yargının diğer iki erk* “yasama ve yürütme”*nin baskısı altına alınması, bazı cemaatlerin ülkenin siyasetini yönlendirecek güç kazanmasıdır.

Asıl kara leke, adına* “hukuk devleti”* denilen bir devletin hukuksuz hale getirilmesidir. Onun için başkalarının* “leke”*li olduğunu iddia edenlerin önce dönüp kendi lekelerine bakmaları gerekiyor. Medeni bir ülkede olsa Hüseyin üelik, Demirel’den de, Haberal’dan da özür dilemek zorunda kalırdı!

Kültür ve Turizim Bakan’ı Ertuğrul Günay’ın son Ergenekon Operasyonu ve Türkan Saylan için söylediği ve gazetelere manşet olan sözler başlı başına bir yazı konusu olabilir.

Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan’ın; Türkiye’yi temsil ettiğini ve böyle bir davranışa asla hakkı olmadığını unutarak Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı’nın kapısının önünde kendisiyle konuşan Azerbaycan Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı’nı azarlaması, adamın uğradığı şokla* “kapıları karıştırmasına”* gülmesi, sonra da Türk Dışişleri’nin gazetecilerden *bu rezaletin “yazılmamasını” istemesi* ise bir başka skandaldır.

Türkiye’yi* “20. yüzyılın ilk soykırımcısı”* yapmaktan, arkasından *“toprak ve tazminat”* taleplerini gündeme getirmekten asla vazgeçmeyecek olan Ermenistan’a hiçbir sorun çözülmeden* “alicenaplık”* yapmak ve Obama’yı da memnun etmek uğruna Azerbaycan’ı kırmaktan çekinmeyecekleri görülüyor.

Buna pişman olacakları ayrı mesele ama her şeyden önce Babacan Bey’in *“hakaret özgürlüğü olmadığını”* öğrenmesi gerekiyor.

Kısacası Bakan’lar müthiş doğrusu!

...

----------


## bozok

*Dış politikayı türban politikası zannetmek!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 24/04/2009* 



İstismar, çarpıtma, 
yanıltma ve mağduriyetle iç politikada sonuç alırsınız da dış politikada havanızı alırsınız!

Dış politikada yani 
devletlerarası ilişkilerde söz gerçekten namus 
hükmündedir.

Verdiğiniz sözden geri döndüğünüz an açığa 
düşersiniz!

Irak savaşı, yani tezkere sürecinde malum böyle 
şeyler yaşandı.

Köprüyü geçene kadar anlayışı ile kapalı kapılar 
ardında sözler verildi.

Ama iş fiiliyata gelince ve realitelerle yüzleşilince patinaja girildi ve açığa 
düşüldü.

Sonuç malum, askerimizin başına çuval geçti ve onurumuz kırıldı.
İlginçtir, AKP, kurnazlığı ile o faturayı askere ciro 
etmeyi başardı ve kendini sorumluluktan sıyırdı..

Derken günümüzden bir örnek:

Obama Ankara’ya geliyor ve kapalı kapılar ardında ona da yine Ermenistan sınırı ile alakalı olarak açılacağı sözü veriliyor.

Türk kamuoyu ve Azerbaycan halkı ayağa kalkınca, bildik frene basma görüntüleri ve demeçler görülüyor.

Neymiş efendim, Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden sınır açılmayacakmış!

Kim söylüyor bunu?

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan!

ülkenin Başbakanı, Rasmussen olayındaki çarkına rağmen yine de inanmamazlık etmeyelim derken önceki gün gece yarısı bir açıklama:

*- Türkiye ile Ermenistan ilişkilerinin normalleştirilmesi için iki taraf, İsviçre’de yaptığı müzakere sonucunda kapsamlı bir çerçevede mutabık kalıp yol haritası belirlemişlerdir.*

*Peki nedir mutabık kalınan şeyler?*

*O belli değil.*

*Yol haritası nedir?*

*O da belli değil.*

Belli olan tek şey, o da satır aralarında Ermenistan’a boyun eğildiği!

üyle ya Ermenistan’ın sınırın açılmasından başka talebi yok ki!

Görüldüğü gibi sonuç yine açıklamaya rağmen çark etme ve fiyaskodur ve AKP aldığı sınır açma kararını Obama’ya bildirmesine rağmen Türk kamuoyuna açıklayamıyor.

Akıllarınca konuyu zamana yayarak, yine gece yarısı oldu bittilerle basını da karartarak iş bitirecekler, yani sessiz sedasız kapıyı açacaklar.

Bu fotoğraf, AKP’nin dış politikayı da tıpkı türbanı istismar etmesi misali yönettiğinin net belgesidir.

Evet, AKP’nin her şeyi günü birliktir ve yönettiği devlet adına kırmızı çizgisi ve hatta ilkesi bile yoktur.

Bir tarafta Karabağ işgali bitirilmeden sınır açılmaz tuluatını oynarken, diğer tarafta İsviçre’de Ermeniler’e yeşil ışık yakıyor ve Obama’ya her şey istediğin gibi mesajını iletiyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Obama size daha ne desin?*

 
*Aman ne yakışıklı”, “Ay pek de güzel ve farklı konuşuyor”, “Ermenistan sınır kapısını açın”* buyurdu, hemen yapalım ve daha neler neler... Sadece* “baktığını gören”* gözler Obama’nın da* “gerekeni”,* kendi işine geleni yapacağını göremiyordu yine.

Hükümet, Türkiye’yi *“yol haritası belirledik”, “çerçeve belirledik”* diye oyalarken soykırım suçlamasına ve Ermenistan’ın Karabağ işgali ile zulmüne son vermesi için elimizdeki tek koz olan Ermenistan sınır kapısını haftada bir gün açmaya karar verdi.

*“Karabağ’dan asla çekilmeyeceğiz, soykırım iddiasından da vazgeçmeyeceğiz”* diyen Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkisyan Ermenistan’a yapılan* “Soykırımı anma günü”*nde de şöyle konuştu:

*“Osmanlı İmparatorluğu 94 yıl önce devlet seviyesinde Ermeni soykırımını yaptı. Her masum kurbanın bir acı hikayesi, bir ailesi var. Ermeni milleti ‘soykırım suçunun kınanmasını’ sağlama çabalarında tek başına değil. Tarihi adalet için mücadele veren Türk aydınlarını destekliyoruz (...) Ama soykırımın Türkiye tarafından tanınmasını Türkiye ile ikili ilişkilerin kurulması için ön koşul olarak dayatmıyoruz.”* 

1915 öncesinde ve sonrasında Ermeni çetelerinin Anadolu’nun dört bir yanında kestiği, yaktığı, işkencelerle katlettiği Türklerin, hamile kadınların, dedelerin ailesi yokmuş gibi, ilk Ermenistan Başbakanı Kaçaznuni’nin *“Bütün hata bizdeydi, Osmanlı’yı arkadan vurduk, tehcire mecbur ettik”* sözleri bilinmiyormuş gibi,* “tarihi adalet”* tek tarafa lazımmış gibi adaletten, ailelerden söz ediyor. Aynen *“Taner Akçam, Halil Berktay, Elif şafak, Fatma Müge Göçek”* ve bir grup akademisyenin ABD gazetelerine yazdıkları; “*Türk devleti soykırımı inkar etmesin, kabul etsin”* anlamındaki makalelere Ermeni lobilerinin teşekkür yağdırıp methiyeler dizmesi gibi Türkiye’de *“soykırıma destek imza kampanyası”* yapanlara da minnet duygularını belirtiyor. Ve sıra küstahlığa geliyor:


*“İkili ilişki için* 

Türkiye’nin soykırımı kabulünü dayatmıyoruz.” 

Sanki kapının açılmasını daha çok biz istiyoruz da beyefendi lütfediyor, dayatmıyor... Ortada dış politika diye bir şey olmayınca, tek ölçü *“Obama’nın dayatması”* olup, tavizler verilip, Türkiye dik duramayınca konuşur elbette. Bir de onu dayatsa tam olacaktı zaten.

şimdi bizim hükümet* “Ama efendim iki ülke tarihçilerinden oluşan komisyon kurulacak, Dağlık Karabağ’dan ’çekilme süreci için müzakere’ler başlatılacak” oyalaması* yapıyor, sınırı açma kararına *“mantık kılıfı”* bulmaya çalışıyor.

Bunların ikisinden de hiçbir sonuç çıkmayacağını ama yine de o kapının artık açılmış olduğunu hepimiz biliyoruz.


*CESUR TüRK BüYüKLERİ*

Buna karşılık Obama ne yaptı; soykırım sözcüğünü kullanmadan Ermeni tehcirini (Osmanlı toprakları içinde Anadolu’dan başka bir yere nakil) 20. yüzyılın en büyük gaddarlıklarından biri diye niteledi,

Ermenilerin Osmanlı tarafından katledildiğini de söyledikten sonra Ermeni diasporasının soykırım için kullandığı,* “büyük felaket”* anlamına gelen* “Meds Yeghern”*i kullandı ki kendisinden önceki başkanları bunu yapmamıştı.

Ayrıca, olayları çete katliamlarıyla Ermenilerin başlattığını hiç hesaba katmadan (bildiğinden bile emin değilim) yakın gelecekte Ermenistan’la uzlaşma için Türkiye’yi ’soykırıma kabule’zorlayacaklarının işaretini de *“1915 olayları insanın insana insanlık dışı davranışının karanlık çehresini bize hatırlattığı gibi, geçmişte yaşananları kabullenmek uzlaşmanın gereğidir”* dedi.

Bu arada, Obama da konuşmasının bir başka bölümünde* “Ermenilerle Türkler arasında ve Türkiye’nin kendi içinde cesur ve önemli bir diyalog sürüyor”* derken yine imzacıları kastediyor.

Her ne kadar *“Ermeni diasporası memnun olmadı”* filan dense de onlar Obama’nın* “kendilerine yarayan”* bir konuşma yaptığını, hedefe yaklaştıklarını anladılar.

Obama bu yıl bu kadar söyledi, gelecek yıl 24 Nisan’da *“soykırım”* da der, sonra geriye kalan ülkelere kabul ettirip* “Türkiye’nin AB’ye girişi için kabul etmesi şartını”* da getirirler. Sıra gelir toprak ve tazminat isteğine...

*“20. yüzyılın ilk soykırımcısı Türkler”* alınlarına yapıştırılmış etiketleriyle bir 10-15 yılı da toprak, tazminat tartışmalarıyla tüketir, sonunda* “bir başka Obama”* nın dayatmasıyla onu da kabul ederler.

*Haydi geçmiş olsun.*



*RUHAT MENGİ / VATAN GZT. / 27.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*İktidar Mı, Biyolojik Silah Mı?*


*Zahide Uçar*
*İnternetajans*
*27.04.2009*



İktidar değil sanki biyolojik silah kendileri… Bütün değerler alt-üst. Yüzsüzlüğün böylesine olağan hale geldiği başka bir dönem yaşadınız mı? 

Yalan söyleye söyleye yalama oldular. 

Kıbrıs Türk’ü aklını başına alıp “*no be annem”* dedi. “*halkın iradesine saygı gösterin”* diyen Recep Bey, Kıbrıs Türk Halkı’nın iradesini beğenmedi. 

Samanpazarı esnafı iken Dışişleri Bakanlığı koltuğuna oturan Babacan *kargo kapılarından alınmayı* içine sindirdiği günleri unutup Azeri Bakan’ı azarlamış. 

Bunların Türk ve Türklük ile bir problemleri var anlaşılan. *Kıbrıs’ta Rum’a kıyak, Türk’e kazık.* 

*Irak’ta Barzani ve Talabani’ye kıyak, Türkmenler’e kazık.* 

*Yunan sevgisi, unutulan Batı Trakya Türkleri…* 

Nihayet “*2 devlet, tek millet”* dediğimiz *Azarbaycan’ı da Rus’un kucağına oturttular.* 

Türkiye’nin Türkleri ile başları zaten hoş değil. *Başbakan geldi geleli alt kimlik-üst kimlik derdinde.* *Karım Kürt, ben Arap’ım diye övünen bakanları bunlarda gördük. Göğsünde Amerikan bayraklı tişörtle gezen bakan karısını da bunlarda gördük.* 
 

Kimdir bunlar? Kimin memurları ya da kimlerin biyolojik-sosyolojik silahıdır? 


Terör sözü ile milli destanımız olan Ergenekon adını bir araya getirerek milli değerlerimize saldırdılar. Alt kimlik-üst kimlik diyerek bütünlüğümüze saldırdılar. 


Denktaş’a “*git ülkende konuş”* diyecek kadar nezaketten yoksun olanların bakanı da, kendi kardeşimiz Azeri Bakan’ı Ermeni’lerin evinde azarlayacak kadar nezaket yoksunu olur.



*Türkler bunlarda allerji yapıyor.* 


“*Kedi bile vermem”* *diyen Talabani kardeşleri…* *PKK’nın hamisi Barzani kardeşleri…Azeri Bakan’a azar.* 


Bunlar biyolojik silah gibi, GDO’lu tohum gibi. *Beynimizle, algılarımızla, kimliğimizle, hafızamızla oynuyorlar.* 


*Bunlar hangi laboratuarda üretildi? Kimin memuru bunlar?* 


*GDO’lu tohum gibi bütün endemik yapıya saldırıyorlar.* 


ümraniye davası diye bir çukur açıldı. *üukura her atılanın üzerinde tepinen bir soysuz basın türedi*. ETü sözüne sözüm ona yasak geldi ama devletin televizyonu dahil hiç bir yandaş basın bu yasağa uymuyor. Başkalarına hukuk dersi verenler hukuğu guguk sanıyor. üstelik ülkenin savcıları da tatile çıkmış olmalı ki, bu hukuk katlini seyrediyorlar. 

Seyrederek mesleklerine de ihanet ediyorlar. 


*Deniz Feneri davasına gelince basına yasak geliyor. Böyle pişkinlik, yüzsüzlük, utanmazlık gördünüz mü?* 

Para hızla el değiştirdi ama el değişen paraların sahipleri vergi sıralamasında ortada görünmüyor. “*Dar-ül Harp” diyerek vergiden ve devletten çalmayı da kılıfına uydurdular.* 


Sahi, adı zenginlikte krallarla anılan *Recep Bey bu ülkeye kaç lira vergi ödedi?* *Vergi kayıtlarında adına rastlanıyor mu?* 

Bu ülkede bir zamanlar adı bir aktris ile çıktı diye istifa eden onurlu bakanlar vardı. 


Bunlar utanmayı ortadan kaldırdılar. Kuralsızlık kural haline geldi.ülkede ne varsa tahrif ediyorlar. Boşuna *“üalıda gül bitmez, cahile söz yetmez”* dememişler. 


Obama geldiğinde methiye yazan bir dangalak gurup vardı. Ne oldu? 
Bu milleti kandırdınız da ne oldu. Yalancının mumu yatsıya kadar yanar.Ya da*:” şeytanla ortak buğday eken samanını alır.”* 


*Obama’yı Cizvit Papazları büyütmedi mi?* Banu Avar’ı bir konferansında dinlemiştim. Yahudiler’in “*nihayet bir Yahudi başkanımız oldu”* dediklerini anlatmıştı. ABD’yi gerçekte Biritanya ve Siyonizm yönetmiyor mu? 


*21.Y.Y.’da Ingiltere yeniden Büyük Biritanya olma hayalleri kurmuyor mu?* Adamını en yüksek makama oturtup nal gibi nişanını takmadı mı? Kimi kandırıyorsunuz? 


*Sizlerin ve yandaş basınınız casus tohumlar gibisiniz. Biyolojik ve sosyal genetiğimizi bozuyorsunuz? Sizler hangi laboratuvarda yetiştiniz? Kimsiniz siz?* 


ülkenin başındaki zatın en yakınında ki İhsan Aslan PKK propakandası yapıyor. İhsan Aslan Recep Tayyip üzerinde en etkili isim. 


şehide kelle, bebek katiline sayın diyen Başbakan’ın dili mi sürçmüştür yoksa İhsan Aslan’ın “ücalan” gerçeği dediği gerçeği mi kabul etmiştir? *Bir Başbakan’ın üzerinde en büyük yaptırımı olduğu söylenen adam PKK ve ücalan’ı Türkiye’nin gerçeği olarak görüyor.* 


*Akıl tutulmasına uğrayan halk her şeyi olağanmış gibi seyrediyor.* 

*Türkiye çevrildi, nefes alabileceğimiz her kapı kapatılıyor.** Akdeniz Kıbrıs penceresi kapatılarak, Kafkaslar Azarbaycan penceresi kapatılarak, Irak Yahudi Kürdistanı ile Türkmen penceresi kapatılarak…* 


*Kazak şair ve düşünürü Muhtar şahanov’un Aslan Bulut’a:* 

“Türkiye şu anda 80 milyon nüfusuyla dünyaya hükmedecek güçte bir ülke. Bir devletin uluslar arası güç olması için gerekli bütün imkanlara sahip. Ama ne yazık ki Türklük ruhu yok! Bunu damarlarında hisseden lidere ihtiyacımız var. 


Muhtar şahanov 2003 yılında Aslan Bulut ile yaptığı görüşmede de

*"Bugün görüyorum ki, Türk halkları kendi milli dillerinden, kimliklerinden, törelerinden uzaklaşıyor. Ben bu durumu anlatırken* ‘*Ahdalanmış halk’* diyorum. *Yani hadım edilmiş!” diyor.* 


*Evet sevgili okur; hadım edilmiş siyaset, basın, aydın, işadamı tiplemelerinden kurtulmadıkça bu ülke hak ettiği yere asla gelemez.* Atalarımızın dediği gibi:” *Osurukla boya boyanmaz.”* 



*ümraniye Davası* 


*Türkan Saylan ve Haberal’ın da bu davaya dahil edilmesi ile geleceğin siyaseti de şekilleniyor.* 


RTE’nin mağdurluktan mağrurluğa yükseltildiği süreci iyi irdeleyin. Bu davadan da birileri çıkartılacaktı. *Haberal’ın monte edilmesi yeni bir hesap gibi.* Anlaşılan RTE alternatifini kendi büyütecek. ülkede ki ulusalcıların başına biri lazımdı. Bu lazım olan kişi *“yeni dünya düzeni”* hesaplayanlar ile çatışmamalı ve ulusalcıları kontrol edebilecek bir isim olmalıydı. Belki Baykal’ın yerine de oynatılabilir. Dalan ve Turhan üömez’de geleceğin parlayan yıldızları olabilir. 


Türkan Saylan ayrı bir hikaye. Bir televizyon programında Asuman üzdemir için “*görüyorsunuz işte, ne işler yapmışlar, nerelerde anılıyorlar”* demişti. şimdi aynı dava gelip kendini vurdu. Kimbilir, belki de Allah’ın adaleti. *Başkasına yapılan hukuk ihlallerini alkışlarsanız aynı hukuk ihlalleri gelip sizi de bulur.*


Yandaş basının Türkan Saylan eleştirilerine kahkaha ile güldüm. Türkan Saylan’ın misyonerlik çalışmalarından bahsediliyor. *İyi de o zaman misyonerlik çalışmalarını serbest bırakan AKP’yi niye destekliyorsunuz? Bu ne ilkesizliktir. Bu ne ikiyüzlülüktür*. Türkan Saylan “kardelenler” projesi ile PKK’ya eleman yetiştiriyor diye eleştiriyorsunuz, hakkında PKK propagandası yapmaktan dava açılan İhsan Aslan ile RTE’nin kanka durumuna gıkınız çıkmıyor.


Bana gelince, ben Türkan Saylan’a mesafeli yaklaşırım. *Cumhuriyet mitinglerinde “ne AB, ne ABD, tam bağımsız Türkiye”* diye slogan atılması benimsenmişken *“LAİKLİK” üzerinden kürsüyü ele geçirip 22 Temmuz genel seçim öncesi AKP ve Abdullah Gül’ün değirmenine tersten su taşıyan Saylan’ın ekibi idi.* Ayrıca “ *Azınlık hakları ve Kültürel Haklar Raporu*”nu*Baskın Oran* ile beraber hazırlayan *İbrahim Kaboğlu’da* üYDD’nin Genel Başkan Yardımcısıdır. 

Hazırladıkları rapor nedeni ile Baskın Oran ve İbrahim Kaboğlu hakkında Yargıtay 8. Ceza Dairesi Mayıs 2007’ de Ankara 28.Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi TCK’nın 216/ 1 maddesine göre acılan davadan verdiği beraat kararını esastan sanıkların aleyhine bozmuştur. Yargıtay bozma gerekçesinde *‘alt kimlik-üst kimlik tartışmaları yapılarak eleştiri ve düşünce özgürlüğü sınırlarının aşıldığı, kullanılan ifadelerle de toplumsal tehlike boyutlarına ulaşıldığı’ belirtilmektedir.(* www.ihd.org.tr) 


Peki, Kaboğlu kimi destekliyor? AKP’yi tabii. O zaman AKP’nin parti bülteni haline gelen gazeteler ve sözde yazarları kimi ve neyi eleştiriyor? 


Saylan hakkında iddia edilen konular nedeni ile değil, darbe iddiası ile dava açıldı. İşte ben buna gülerim. 



*ZAMAN Baskısı* 


Değerli okur, rahatsızlığım nedeni ile tedavi gördüm ve hastaneden çıktıktan sonra küçük bir Anadolu kasabasında dinlendim. Evime döneli 2 gün oldu. Orada ilginç iddialar ile karşılaştım. İddia şu *“tirajı yüksek”* olduğu söylenen “*Zaman*” gazetesinin satışı ile ilgili. 


Küçük esnaf bir bayan anlatıyor. İlçelerinde bulunan İmam Hatip Lisesi Müdürü kendisini ziyarete gelmiş ve Zaman Gazetesine abone yapmak istemiş. Bayan hayır deyince ikna için 2 saat konuşmuş ve* “ikna oldunuz mu”* diye sormuş. Bayan hayır deyince bozulup gitmiş ama bayanın işyerine Zaman Gazetesi gelmeye başlamış. Kendisi yokken 15 gün gazete iş yerine bırakılmış. üok sinirlenen Bayan Zamancı bir esnaf ile konuşup kesmelerini söylemiş ve gazeteyi bırakmaya gelen dağıtıcıya da geri götürmesini söylemiş. Bu olaydan sonra Müdür dükkanına gelmiş ve *“biz sizi alışveriş yaparak destekliyoruz, siz bizi neden desteklemiyorsunuz”* dediğinde çok kızan bayan kendine kapıyı gösterip bundan sonra başka yerden alışveriş yapmalarını söylemiş. 


*Gene aynı kasabadan bir başkası Zaman Gazetesine üye olmaları için esnafa baskı yapıldığını ve çok zıt görüşteki insanların bile abone olmak zorunda kaldığını anlattı.* Nasıl olduğunu sorduğumda ise esnafa gidip “*abone olmazsanız sizden alışveriş yapmayız ve yaptırmayız”* diye tehdit ettiklerini anlattı. 


Mahalle baskısını duymuştum da, abonelik baskı ve tehdidini ilk defa duydum. 


*Bu cesareti nereden alıyorlar dersiniz?* 



[email protected] 



...

----------


## bozok

*Hakikaten çok sert oldu* 


Obama’nın 24 Nisan açıklamasını *ilk gün “dengeli” bulan Başbakan Erdoğan,* gece biraz daha düşündükten sonra bu yenilmez yutulmaz konuşmaya Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı olarak daha duyarlı bir yaklaşım getirmesi gerektiğini anladı ve AKP İl Başkanları toplantısında Obama’ya cevap verdi. *Basın, bu cevaba başlık koymakta hiç tereddüt etmedi: “Sert açıklama!”*


Basının “sert açıklama” dediği konuşmanın içeriği şöyle: 


“1915 olaylarıyla ilgili önceki gün yapılan açıklamaları gerçeği yansıtmayan bir tarih yorumu olarak görüyorum. Açıklama metninde olayların bir bölümünün kaleme alındığını görüyorum. *Tarihe ve tarih bilimcilerine bırakılması gereken böyle bir uzmanlık konusunun sürekli olarak kullanılması*, her yıl lobilerin istismar meselesi haline getirilmesi, ülkeler arasındaki ilişkilerin normalleşmesini engelliyor. Türkiye olarak tarihçiler tarafından incelenmesi için her zaman samimi bir gayret içerisinde olduk. 2005’te bizzat yazdığım mektupla bu mektubun da cevabını almış değilim. İyi niyetli önerilerimiz karşılık bulmadık. 1915 olayları üzerinden birçok siyasetçinin oy kazanma yarışına girmesinden büyük üzüntü duyuyoruz. Tarih iç politika malzemesi yapılamayacak kadar saygın bir bilim daldır. Tarih tarihçilere bırakılmalıdır. Konuyla ilgisi olmayan ülkelerin durumdan vazife çıkarmaktan vazgeçmesi gerekir. Yapılan açıklamayı bizleri tatmin eden bir açıklama olarak görmüyoruz ve *ABD’deki bu açıklama sadece seçim meydanlarında verilmiş sözün adeta yerine getirilmesidir*”.





Oysa, bu sözlerin muhatabı Obama ne demişti, hatırlayalım: 





''94 yıl önce, 20. yüzyılın en büyük katliamlarından biri başladı. Her yıl, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun son günlerinde 1,5 milyon Ermeni'nin katledilmesi veya ölüme yürümesini anıyoruz. Ermeni halkı bizim kalplerimizde yaşadığı gibi, 'büyük felaket' de, bizim anılarımızda yaşamalı. Tarih, çözülmedikçe ağır bir yük olabilir.1915'in korkunç olayları insanoğlunun kendi türüne insani olmayan tutumunun karanlık olasılığını hatırlatıyor ve geçmişi gözden geçirme uzlaşma yönünde kuvvetli bir vaadi de içinde barındırıyor. Hiçbir şey, 'büyük felaket' ile kaybedilenleri geri getiremez'' Yöneticilerimizin, bu sözlerin “derÃ»nunda” yatan *mesajları iyice okumadan ayaküstü açıklamalar yapmaları, yavan tepkiler göstermeleri gerçekten çok üzücü.*





Evet, uluslararası hukukta sonuç doğurucu olan o kelime, yani “*soykırım” (holocaust)* kullanılmamıştır ama “soykırımın” tanımı bir güzel yapılmıştır. Obama’nın konuşmasındaki o tanım, “1915'in korkunç olayları insanoğlunun kendi türüne insani olmayan tutumunun karanlık olasılığını hatırlatıyor” cümlesinde gizlidir. 


“İnsanoğlunun kendi türüne insani olmayan tutumu” yani “soykırım”…


*Bu sözlerle “Türklerin Ermenilere soykırım yaptığı” iftirası öyle bir noktaya taşındı ki yeryüzündeki gelmiş geçmiş bütün vahşiliklerden, insanoğlunun karanlık ruhunda yatan bütün gaddarlıklardan adeta Türkler sorumlu tutuluyor..* “Soykırım” tartışması Ermeniler ile Türkler arasındaki “yerellikten”çıkarılıp “insanoğlunun sapkın doğasını” ortaya koyan tekil bir örnek olarak gösteriliyor.





Yani bu dünyada Kızılderililer katledilmedi, Kara Afrika’nın yerli halkları sömürgeci batılıların soykırımına uğramadı, Avusturalya’nın, Yeni Zelanda’nın yerli sahipleri yüzünden silinmedi, Irak’ta bir milyon insan katledilmedi, Hocalı’da bebeklerin ciğerleri sökülmedi, Bosna’da BM askerlerinin gözü önünde Boşnaklar toplu mezarlara gömülmedi…





şimdi Obama diyor ki, *“Yapıldıysa bile gelin ‘insanoğlunun kendi türüne insani olmayan bu tutumunu’ Türklerin Ermenilere yaptığı soykırım üzerinden mahkÃ»m edelim.* Böylece biz batılılar (bakmayın zenci olduğuma) kendi vicdani sorumluluğumuzdan sıyıralım, işi Türklere ihale edelim gitsin…”


Biz de burada hala “Tarihi tarihçilere bırakmak lazım” gibi sade suya tirit açıklamalarla vakit geçiriyoruz. 


*Siz, elin adamı gelip Mustafa Kemal’in Meclisi’nde “Geçmişinizle yüzleşin”* dediğinde alkışlarken düşünecektiniz olacakları…



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / Kent Gazetesi / 27.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Yoktan var olmaz*


*Melih Aşık*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*28.04.2009*



İktidara yeni gelmiş bir parti o ülkede olup biten her şeyden sorumlu tutulmayabilir. Ama bir parti, eğer 6 yıldır iktidardaysa ve tarihte görülmemiş bir kadrolaşma furyasıyla bütün devlet kadrolarını istediği gibi biçimlendirmişse... O parti artık ülkedeki her şeyden sorumludur... Bostancı’da polisin operasyonda güvenlik önlemini eksik almasından da... Günahsız yurttaşların ölmesinden de... Binlerce masum vatandaşın telefonu dinlenirken gerçek teröristlerin şehrin ortasında üslenmesinden de...

Emniyet Müdürü’nün, kızı öldürülen acılı babaya: *“Kızınıza hakim olsaydınız”* yanıtı vermesinden de... sorumludur...

Adli Tıp adı verilen ve son yıllara kadar oldukça düzenli yürüyen kurum artık tecavüzcülerin koruyucusu haline gelmişse... Bundan da o kurumun kadrolarını hallaç pamuğu gibi atmış olan iktidar sorumludur...

Hem doğada hem sosyal hayatta *“Hiçbir şey yoktan var olmaz”...*

Her olayın bir sebebi, döllenme evresi vardır.

Eğer Amerika’ya giden danışmanınız:

- *Bu adamı deliğe süpürmeyin, kullanın*, demişse...

Siz bu danışmanı anında işten atmamış, o sözleri yalanlamamışsanız...

İktidarda kalmak için dış güçlere hayati derecede bağlıysanız...

Barack Obama’nın sizinle oynamasına şaşırmayacaksınız...


*Erdoğan, Obama’nın Ermeni olayları ile ilgili sözlerine tepki göstermiş:* 

*“Okşanacak ülke değiliz.”*

*Okşanmak istemiyorsak kucaklarından zıplamamız lazım...*

*Haldun Ertem*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Kapı orada
Sıkıysa gidin açın*

Sayın Başbakan, maalesef! Bu gidişle okşayıp yatıştırmaya bile gerek görmeyecekler.

Türkiye böyle değil(di). Mussolini’nin faşist İtalya’sında kara gömlekliler sık sık Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Roma elçiliği önünde gösteri yapar, *“Antalya, Antalya!”* diye bağırırlarmış...

Mussolini, Akdeniz’e *“Mare Nostrum / Bizim Deniz”* diyor ya, Antalya da o denizin incisi...

Türk Büyükelçisi *Hüseyin Ragıp Baydur*, balkona çıkar, eliyle azgın faşistlere, Doğu Akdeniz’i gösterirmiş:

*“Antalya orada, burada değil!”* 

*Yani sıkıysa gidin alın!*

Evet, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti el bebek, gül bebek okşanacak ülke değildir.

üyleyse, Ermenistan’a sınırı gösterip * “Kapı orada, gidin açın!”* diyebilir misiniz? 


** Hasan Pulur / Milliyet*


(30.04.2009 / S. Taşçı / YENİüAğ)

----------


## bozok

*OBAMA YİNE OKşADI!*

  
*“Büyük Felaket”in ardından Obama,*
*AKP iktidarına bir kazık daha attı!..*


Hayal kırıklığını *“Türkiye okşanacak ülke değil”* sözleriyle
anlatan Erdoğan’a, zehir zemberek bir* ‘inanç’* raporu geldi! 


*Obama’dan ikinci kazık*
Barack Obama’nın 1915 olaylarını “Büyük Felaket” olarak nitelemesinin ardından ABD’den ikinci darbe geldi. Kongre’nin desteklediği Dini üzgürlükler Komisyonu bu yılki raporunda Türkiye’ye bir dizi eleştiride bulundu 

*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY*

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama’nın Türkiye ziyaretinin “Ankara- Washington ilişkileri en iyi dönemine girecek” beklentisinde olanların eli boş çıktı. Obama’nın 24 Nisan’da “Büyük Felaket” diyerek Ermeni soykırımı yalanını resmen tanımasının ardından ikinci darbe geldi. 

*ABD Dışişleri raporu çok dikkate alıyor* 
Amerikan Kongresi tarafından desteklenen ABD Uluslararası Dini üzgürlükler Komisyonu bu yılki raporunda Türkiye’yi ilk defa “izleme listesine” aldı. Komisyon’un raporuna göre, Türkiye ve Rusya’da dini özgürlükler geçen yıl içinde kötüleşti. Raporda, özel endişe uyandıran ülkeler listesi de bulunuyor ve komisyonun tavsiyesini dikkate alırsa ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından bu listede yer alan ülkelere belli yaptırımlar uygulanabiliyor. Türkiye ve Rusya’nın da dahil edildiği izleme listesi ise insanların istediği gibi ibadet etme hakkının riskli olduğu ülkelere işaret ediyor ve bir çeşit uyarı niteliği taşıyor.

*Azınlıkların* 
*hakkı kısıtlanıyor*
Raporda “hükümetin, dini azınlıkları yasal varlıklar olarak tanımayı reddettiği ve polisin Müslüman olmayan toplulukların yasal ve dini haklarını etkili bir biçimde bastırdığı” iddia edildi. “Dini azınlıkların mal sahibi olma, kendi din adamlarını yetiştirme, dini eğitim verme haklarının kısıtlandığı” ileri sürülen raporda, Türk devletinin laikliği yorumlama şeklinin, bazı dini özgürlük ihlalleriyle sonuçlandığı, bu durumdan hem dini çoğunluğun hem de dini azınlıkların payını aldığı bildirildi.Komisyon üyelerinin 2006 yılında Türkiye’yi ziyaret ettiği ve dini liderlerle yapılan görüşmelerde, özellikle son 10 yılda dini özgürlükler konusundaki ilerlemeleri dile getirdiklerine işaret edilen raporda, “Sünni Müslüman toplum ile Alevilerin ve Hristiyanların durumuna bakıldığında” dini özgürlükler konusundaki endişelerin devam ettiği savunuldu.

*Yahudi karşıtlığı*
Komisyon raporunda, “Türkiye’nin laiklik anlayışının Amerikan sisteminden farklılık gösterdiği ve Türk anlayışına göre kamu hayatındaki dini faaliyetler üzerinde devlet kontrolünü temsil ettiği” ileri sürüldü. Türkiye’deki Musevilerin diğer Müslüman nüfuslu ülkelere kıyasla çok daha iyi koşullarda bulunduğu belirtilen raporda, ABD’nin Irak Savaşı sırasında Türk medyasında ve toplumunda “Yahudi karşıtı” yaklaşımların yoğunlaştığı ve bu yıl İsrail’in Gazze’deki askeri operasyonları sırasında da aynı yaklaşımın tekrarladığı savunuldu. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, Davos’taki paneli terk etmesi de raporda yer aldı. üte yandan raporda rzel endişe uyandıran ülkeler listesinde ise Nijerya, Myanmar, üin, Eritre, İran, Irak, Kuzey Kore, Pakistan, Suudi Arabistan, Sudan, Türkmenistan, üzbekistan ve Vietnam yer alıyor.


*Yine okşadı*
ABD Başkanı Barack Obama, 24 Nisan’da 1915 olayları için ’soykırımı’kelimesi ile eşanlamlı olarak kullanılan “büyük felaket-Meds Yeghern” ifadesini kullanmıştı. Obama’nın bu sözü kullanması Ermenileri sevindirirken Başbakan Erdoğan ABD Başkanı’na sert tepki göstermişti.Başbakan Erdoğan “Açıklama metninin olayların bir bölümünü ağır bir yorumla değerlendirecek mahiyette kaleme alınmış olduğunu görüyoruz. Türkiye el bebek gül bebek okşanacak veya aldatılacak ülke değil” ifadelerini kullanmıştı.


*Ruhban Okulu hala açılmamış*
Komisyon raporunun Türkiye bölümünde, Amerikan hükümetinin Türkiye’yi dini özgürlükleri ilerletme konusunda yasal reformlar yapmaya davet etmesi istendi. Türk hükümetinin, Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’nin “ekümenik” statüsünü tanıması ve Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nu yeniden açılması konusuna da dikkat çekilen Komisyon raporunda, Ermeni Patriği’nin, bir Türk devlet üniversitesinde Ermeni dilinde fakülte açılması yönündeki talebinin karşılanması da yer aldı. Başbakanlık ve Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı’nın, Alevi toplumuyla yakın çalışmaya cesaretlendirilmesi, kişinin hangi dine mensup olduğunun nüfus kağıtlarından kaldırılması da tavsiye edildi.





*02/05/2009 22:02 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*AMAü FARKLI...*
*Ergenekon bitti, Anayasa verelim!*


Ergenekon’un havası yani gazı kaçmaya başladı. Toplum Ergenekon dezenformasyonundan yoruldu. Bunu gören AKP, hemen harekete geçti ve yeni bir manipülasyon oyununu vizyona koydu.. Neymiş efendim, Anayasa değişecekmiş! Neymiş efendim, MGK kaldırılacak, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerinin seçim şekli farklılaştırılacakmış! Neymiş efendim, seçim zamanı ile Cumhurbaşkanının görev süresi netleştirilecekmiş. Bunlar, işin hikaye kısmı yani zarf. Gerçek yani mazrufa gelince durum şudur: *AKP, işsizlik ve yolsuzluklar konuşulmasın, dış politikadaki fiyaskolar sorgulanmasın diye kamuoyunu oyalayacak gündem konuları üreterek yıpranmanın önüne geçmek istiyor.* Son Anayasa değişikliği teşebbüsü tamamen bu amaca matuftur ve dolayısı ile bu girişimin somut hiçbir sonucu olmayacaktır.



*08.05.2009 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Hezimet haritası* 


*12.05.2009* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRKİYE, NATO Genel Sekreterliğine Danimarka Başbakanı Anders Fogh Rasmussen’in getirilmesine karşı çıkmıştı.

En önemli sebep de, Rasmussen’in karikatür krizindeki tavrıydı.

Ama ABD Başkanı Barack Obama araya girince, Türkiye’nin ağzına bir parmak bal çalındı ve iş tatlıya bağlandı.

Rasmussen, İslam Dünyası’ndan özür dileyecekti.

Roj TV kapatılacaktı.

Genel Sekreter Yardımcılığına ve NATO’nun Afganistan misyonunun başına birer Türk getirilecekti.

Rasmussen, bu şartlarla NATO Genel Sekreterliği koltuğuna oturuverdi ve İstanbul’da kaldığı otelde sabaha karşı esrarengiz şekilde kolunu kırdı, ama vaatlerin hiçbiri yerine getirilmedi.

*Yani Türkiye’ye açıkça oyun oynandı.*

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan, zafer kazanmış komutan edasıyla yurda döndüler.

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Prag dönüşü de aynı havadaydı. Sanki Azerbaycan-Ermenistan anlaşmazlığını bitirmişti.

Oysa Azerbaycan Dışişleri Bakanı Elmar Memedyarov, Prag görüşmelerinde hiçbir ilerleme kaydedilemediğini açıkladı.

Türkiye hani birinci lige çıkmıştı? Sözü dinlenen bir ülke olmuştu? Uluslararası ilişkilerde başarıdan başarıya koşuyordu?

*
17 Aralık 2004 tarihinde Avrupa Birliği ülkeleri Türkiye’nin katılma müzakerelerinin 3 Ekim 2005 tarihinde başlamasına karar verdiklerinde yer yerinden oynamıştı.

AKP iktidarı, zafer şarkıları söylüyordu.

Sanki AB’ye üye olmuştuk.

Aradan beş yıl geçti. AB’den pek söz eden yok. Yol haritasında ve tüm başlıklarda tarama sürecinde hangi aşamaya gelindi?

Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış ne yapıyor?

İddia edildiği gibi, 2013’te, yani dört yıl sonra AB’ye girmiş olacak mıyız?

Fransa ve Almanya’nın muhalefetine rağmen...

*

TüRKİYE, Fransa ve Almanya’nın desteğini almadan AB’ye giremez.
Tam üyelik yerine imtiyazlı ortaklık öneren Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy, *“Türkiye AB üyeliğini unutsun”* diyor.

Almanya Başbakanı Agela Markel de önceki gün Sarkozy’den beter sözler söyledi, *“Türkiye ile imtiyazlı ortaklığa ‘evet’, AB üyeliğine ‘hayır’ diyoruz”* dedi.

Agela Markel’in başkanlığını yaptığı Hıristiyan Demokrat Parti’nin Gençlik Kolu Başkanı Philipp Messfelder ise adeta kin kustu:

*‘’Avrupa’nın ortak değerler temelinde kurulmasını istiyoruz. Türkiye’nin burada yeri yok!’’*

Agela Markel ve Messfelder konuşurlarken, Sarkozy de oradaydı.

Hatta Messfelder, ortak tutumundan dolayı Sarkozy’e teşekkür bile etti.

Siz bu kafa ile hala Türkiye’nin AB’ye üye olacağını mı sanıyorsunuz?

Ne zaman? 2013’te mi yoksa 2020’de mi?

ümit fakirin ekmeği... 

...

----------


## bozok

*Rezaletin sonu*


*Güngör Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*15.05.2009*


Düştüğü yerden bir avuç toprakla kalkmak herhalde buna denir!

Almanya tarihinin en büyük yardım dolandırıcılığı davası bitti.

Ama mahkeme *“asıl failler”*in burada olduğunu saptamıştı ve bu nedenle hem ikinci dalga soruşturmayı başlattı, hem Türkiye’den adli yardım istedi.

üünkü takip edilenler *“profesyonel”* tipte insanlardı.

*“Meslek edinilmiş şekilde dolandırıcılık yapmak”*tan soruşturulan 16 kişinin sadece parmak ve avuç içi izleri istenmiyordu; ev ve bürolarının aranması varlığı bilinen sahte faturalara, çifte muhasebe kayıtlarına ve delil oluşturacak belgelere ulaşılması talep ediliyordu.

*Bunlar henüz yapılmadı.*

Alman yargısının takip ettiği kişiler, dini duyguları istismar edilerek dolandırılan Türk vatandaşların *“hayır yapmak için”* ödedikleri milyonlarca avroyu buharlaştıran bir çarkın dişlileri durumundadır.

*Suçlamanın kaynağı kahve dedikodusu değil Alman mahkemesinin ilamıdır.*

Bunca zaman boşa geçtikten sonra talep edilen adli yardımın gereği yapılsa bile bulunacak ne delil kalmıştır?

Listesi gönderilen *“maşa şirketler”*in çoğunun yerinde yeller esiyor olması aleyhlerindeki tüm delilleri ortadan kaldırmaları için onlara bol bol zaman ve imkan tanındığını gösteriyor.

*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni uluslararası zeminde utandıracak bu adli komedyanın vebalini kimler taşıyacaktır?*

*Alman mahkemesinin gönderdiği listenin başında yer alan kişi RTüK’ün de başında televizyonlara ahlak öğretmektedir!*

*Dün başlayan bir dava sanki “rezaletin son perdesi”ni temsil ediyor:*

Deniz Feneri Derneği, kendilerine hakaret ettiği gerekçesiyle CHP lideri Baykal aleyhine 1 milyon liralık tazminat davası açtı.

Gerçekten durum *“şaka gibi”.*

Ama geldiğimiz yer, şakanın kaldırabileceği son noktadır.

Siyasi himaye altında adaletten kaçanlar dururken adalet talep edenlerin ceza görmesi... İş oraya kadar gitmemelidir.

Bedel ödemesi gerekenler alacaklı çıkmamalıdır.

*“Paraları toplarken Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri ile bir elmanın iki yarısıydınız. Suç üstü yakalanınca mı ayıldınız?”* 

Hakimler bu soruyu sormalıdırlar!


...

----------


## bozok

*Yerli Kissinger usulü!*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*VATAN GZT.*
*15.05.2009*


*Bu işi anlayan varsa beri gelsin..*

Veya ne olduğunu çıkıp anlatsın.. ABD Başkanı Obama geldi.. Ermenistan ile ilişkilerinizi normalleştirin dedi..

Yoksa..

Soykırım yasasına engel olamam..

Tamam dedik herhalde.. Sınırı açarız, ilişki başlar.. Ermenistan rahat bir nefes alır..

üyle bir hava yayıldı ki, sanki bir iki ay içinde sınır açılacak.. Ermenistan’la el bebek gül bebek olacağız.. 

Gizli gizli görüşmeler başladı..

Yalnız.. Azerbaycan bu işe fena halde alındı.. şöyle düşündüler; Türkiye sınırı açarsa Karabağ sorunu sittin sene çözülmez.. Hemen Moskova ile tehlikeli flörte girdiler.. Aliyev kızgın, kırgın, küskün demeçler verdi..

*Bakü-Ankara hattı kopma noktasına geldi..*


*

Başbakan Erdoğan baktı ki kazın ayağı öyle değil.. Azeri pabucu pahalı.. Atladı Bakü’ye gitti..

Bir güzel yıkadı, yağladı..

Dediği şu; *“Karabağ işgali bitmeden Ermenistan sınırı açılmaz. Sınırı bu yüzden kapatmıştık. Politikamız değişmez.”* 

Zaten durum böyle değil miydi?

*Bir ay süren tantanaya ne gerek vardı..* Buna da diplomasi diyorlar..

Türk usulü diploması diyeceğim ama dışişlerine ayıp olacak.. 

*AKP usulü diplomasi bu..*

Bir ileri iki geri..

Yerli Kissinger yöntemi.. Monşerleri (büyükelçileri) devri dışı bırakacaksın, aktif, pazarlıkçı, iş bitirici olacaksın.. 

İyi, olun da.. Attığınız her adımı geri almayın.. Veya adım atmadan on kere düşünün..

Bir işi de bitirin..

*

Bu meselede de başa döndük, olan bize oldu..

Doğalgazı Rusya’dan 400-450 dolara, Cezayir’den 300-350 dolara, Azerbaycan’dan 120 dolara alıyorduk..

Ermenilerle flört ederken Azeriler artık 120 dolar olmaz dedi; herkese neyse size de öyle..

Anlayacağınız..

Yerli Kissinger usulü dış politikanın ucu bize değmek üzere..

...

----------


## bozok

*Uçağa para var Mardin’deki mayını temizlemeye yok!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*18.05.2009*


üelişkiye bak! Bak bak, otur ağla! Başbakan’a 61 milyon dolara (muhtemelen daha da fazla olduğu için tam rakamı açıklamadılar) *“üçüncü VIP uçağını alan”* Türkiye, Mardin’de 216 bin hektarlık mayınlı araziyi temizleme masrafı olan 35 milyon doları bulamıyor. 

Bulamıyor mu?

Bulmuyor mu?

Niçin bulmuyor?

Yine çelişkiye bak!

Bak bak, yine otur ağla!

Neredeyse 70 milyon kişinin cep telefonlarının dinlediği Türkiye’de *“Mardin’in Suriye sınırındaki arazinin mayından temizlenmesi için hazırlanmış kanun tasarısının”* Meclis’te görüşülmesi *“kapalı oturumla”* yapıldı.

Telefon dinleme açık.

Mayın kanunu kapalı.

Niçin kapalı?

Türk ordusunun, vatanın korunması amacıyla 1956 yılından beri mayınladığı (Hatay, Kilis, Gaziantep, şanlıurfa, şırnak ve Mardin sınırı boyunca 350 kilometre eninde, 510 kilometre uzunluğundaki arazide 617 bin mayın bulunuyor) sınır toprağının temizlenip, tarıma açılması için hangi milletvekilinin ne dediği, neyi tartıştığı halktan gizlendi.



***


Yine çelişkiye bak!

Bak bak, yine otur ağla!

Mayını ordu döşedi.

Sökmek için yabancı aranıyor.

Birleşmiş Milletler’in Ottawa Sözleşmesi gereğince 55 ülkenin, sökülmesine karar verilen mayınlarını, kendi orduları temizlerken bizim Genelkurmay, *“Ben bu mayınları temizleyemem, çünkü 35 milyon dolar masrafı var”* diyormuş. 

Doğru mu bu?

Herhalde doğru ki; yabancı şirketlere *“Gelin mayınlarımızı temizleyin, organik tarım yapılabilecek altın değerindeki 216 bin dönüm araziyi 44 yıl işletin”* diyen bir kanun Meclis’ten, hem de gizli oturumlarla, çıkartılmaya çalışılıyor.

Yine çelişkiye bak!

Bak bak otur ağla!

Krizin ülkeyi salladığı ve *“hangi tür sosyal belaları açacağı henüz kestirilemeyen korkunç bir işsizliğin patladığı”* şu dönemde Başbakanı’na üçüncü uçağı alan Türkiye, şehirlerdeki arazileri ve devlet fabrikalarını yabancıya *“yap-işlet-devret”* modeliyle satarken, Mardin sınırındaki 216 bin hektarlık tarımsal araziyi de *“mayından temizle - tepe tepe 44 yıl kullan” modeliyle* yabancıya sunuyor.


***

Yine çelişkiye bak!

Bak bak, otur ağla!

Daha 10 gün önce ülkemizin en güzel köşelerinden biri olan Mardin’de 3’ü hamile kadın 44 kişinin ölümüne sebep olan korkunç cinayet işlendi. Bu cinayetin;* “töreyle-cahillikle-gerilikle-eğitimsizlikle-aşiret düzeni-ağalık oligarşisi-tarikat yapılanması-korucu mafyalaşması-bölücülük terörü”* ile beslenmesinin yanı sıra yoksulluğun çok yüksek ve topraksız köylülüğün çok yaygın olmasından doğmuş olduğu da biliniyor.

Buna rağmen; mayınlardan temizlenecek bu araziyi; *“az topraklı ve topraksız köylülere her biri 110 dönümlük parseller halinde, organik tarım yapmak üzere toplam 1660 aileye bölüştürecek bir yöntem”* düşünmediler. Düşünmüyorlar. *Telefon dinleme açık, toprağı mayından temizleme kanunu çıkartmak kapalı.* 

Nereden baksan çelişki!

Nereden baksan tutarsız.

Bağırasım geliyor:

*Uçağı geri verin.*

*Parasıyla mayını temizleyin.*

*Toprağı yoksula dağıtın.*

Yoksul ve topraksız köylü ailelere bu topraklarda birbirini vurmadan, ağanın-şeyhin, bölücünün, korucunun, geriliğin, cahilliğin, eğitimsizliğin, caniliğin tuzağına düşüp çocukları, hamile kadınları öldürmeden, kardeşçe *“organik tarım yapacak modeller kurarak kimseye muhtaç olmadan yaşanabileceğini”* gösterin.

Uçak almak marifet değil.

Marifet mayından barış çıkarmak...

...

----------


## bozok

*Hakaret etme başka ihsan istemem*


*Metin Münir*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*21 Mayıs 2009*




*Lefkoşa*
Derviş Eroğlu seçimleri kazandıktan sonra günlerce Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’dan tebrik telefonu bekledi. 

O günlerde Eroğlu ile konuşanlar bu yüzden tedirgin ve keyifsiz olduğunu söylüyorlar. 

Hiçbir şeyin gizli olmadığı Kıbrıs’ta herkes durumu biliyordu. *Eroğlu’nun seçilmesinden rahatsız olan Rumlar da.* 

Diplomatik teamülde yeni seçilen bir cumhurbaşkanı veya başbakanın kutlanması rutin bir nezaket kuralıdır. Nasıl ve ne kadar erken yapıldığını ilişkilerin yakınlığı belirler. Ermenistan’ın yeni başbakanına bir gün sonra tebrik telgrafı yollarsınız da Azerbaycan’ın yeni cumhurbaşkanını hemen, telefonla ararsınız, mesela. 

Dışişleri Bakanlığı KKTC’de seçim sonuçları açıklanır açıklanmaz Erdoğan’ın önüne tebrik telgrafını koymuştur. Hatta* “Telefon etseniz iyi olur”* da denilmiştir. KKTC bağlamında teamül bu olduğu için. 
Ama Gül, Demirel ve Baykal seçim sonuçları açıklanır açıklanmaz Eroğlu’nu aradıkları halde Erdoğan aramadı. 

üünkü AKP ile uyum halinde olan* Cumhuriyetçi Türk Partisi*’nin devrilip yerine Denktaş’ın kurucusu olduğu *Ulusal Birlik Partisi*’nin geçmesinden memnun olmadı.

*Eroğlu inancını kaybetti*
Eroğlu, Denktaş okulundan, muhafazakar ve milliyetçi bir politikacıdır. Kıbrıs sorununun çözümü konusundaki düşünceleri Erdoğan ve KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Talat’tan çok Denktaş’a yakındır. 

Eroğlu, Annan Planı konusundaki Rum vetosu tokadını yiyen birçok Türk gibi, çözüme olan inancını kaybetti. Talat’a da güvenmiyor. Erdoğan ile Talat ise bir şekilde çözüm bulup işi bitirmek istiyorlar. 

Eroğlu, Ankara ile iyi ilişkiler içinde olmadan Lefkoşa’da hüküm sürmenin zor olduğunu biliyor. Seçimleri kazanınca retoriğini değiştirdi, AKP ile uyum içinde olacağını açıkladı. 

*Ama, anlaşılan, bu, Erdoğan’a yetmedi. Sessiz kalarak Eroğlu’nun seçilmesinden duyduğu memnuniyetsizliği ifade etmek ve onu terslemek ihtiyacını duydu.* 

*“Patron benim ve bana kafa tutulmasından hoşlanmam”* demek istedi Eroğlu’na.* “Bunu anla ve hizaya gel.”* 

*Bu sessizlikte Rumlara da bir mesaj vardı: “Eroğlu’nun seçilmesinden tedirgin olduğunuzu biliyorum. Rahat olun. Onun değil benim dediğim olur. Görüşmeler aynen devam edecek.”* 

Erdoğan belki de sadece Eroğlu’nu hizaya getirmek istiyordu ama aynı zamanda KKTC’yi de küçük düşürdü. 

Eroğlu güvenoyu aldı ve Erdoğan tarafından Ankara’ya davet edilmeyi bekliyor. Ben olsam hemen *azar geçirmeyen yelek* ısmarlardım.


...

----------


## bozok

*Demokraside ve hukukta dünyaya tur bindirdik!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*23.05.2009*



Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz... Bizde yasama, yürütme ve yargı birbirlerinin işine karışmaz...

Yasama yani Meclis, gerektiği zaman kendi içinden çıkardığı yürütmeyi yani hükümeti denetler...

Milletvekilleri, Meclis’i hükümetin *“noter”*i haline getirecek davranışlardan kaçınır...

Hem yasama hem de yürütme organları asla yargıya müdahale etmez, bunu aklının ucuna bile getirmez.

üünkü *“hukukun üstünlüğü”* ilkesi, bizde bir Anayasal emirdir.



*** 


Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz...

Bizde Başbakan, asla bir davanın savcısı ya da avukatı olmaz...

Tamamlanmamış bir soruşturmadan yola çıkarak, insanları *“terörist”* ilan etmez...

Onları hedefe koyarak, siyaset yapmaz, yapılmasına izin vermez...


***


Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz...

Bizde Adalet Bakanı, hakimlerin ve savcıların kararlarını etkileyebilecek sözler söylememeye özen gösterir...

Onun tek görevi; yargının üzerindeki yükü azaltmak ve adaletin en kısa zamanda tecelli etmesi için gereken fiziki ortamı yaratmaktır... Gerisi bağımsız yargı mensuplarının işidir.



ürneğin bizde hiçbir dava dosyasının tercümesi öyle 4 ay falan sürmez... Hele hele Adalet Bakanı çıkıp da, *“Tercümanın babası öldü de ondan şey ettik”* diye saçmalamaz... 


***


Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz...

Bizde mahkemeler kesinlikle bağımsızdır ve özgürdür. 

Hakimler ve savcılar, kararlarını verirken başta iktidar olmak üzere hiçbir güç odağının etkisinde kalmaz...

*“Aman, hükümetin hoşuna gitmeyen karar verirsem de ücra bir kasabaya sürülürsem, ben ne yaparım”* diye bir kaygıya kapılmaz!

Mesleki kariyer yapmak, bir üst sınıfa terfi etmek için, başkalarının kararlarına taşeronluk etmez.

*“Mahkeme kararı kesinleşinceye kadar herkesin suçsuz olduğuna”* inanır ve kimsenin özgürlüğünü yok yere kısıtlamaz.

Hiçbir yargı mensubu, tarikatlarla, cemaatlerle yakınlık kurmaz. Onların, kararlarını etkilemesine izin vermez.

ünce delilleri toplar, suçluya öyle ulaşır bizim hukuk adamlarımız... Aydınların, iktidar karşıtlarının evlerine durduk yere baskın yapılmasına izin vermez... 

Haklarında dava açmaya yetecek kadar kanıt olmayan kişilerin evlerinin, iş yerlerinin* “delil toplama”* gerekçesiyle hallaç pamuğu gibi atılmasına göz yummaz. Bunu yapan herkesin yakasına yapışır!

Asla ve asla, *“Polis öyle istedi, biz de yaptık”* demez, çünkü *polisten emir almaz, polise talimat verir!*


***


Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz...

Bizde Başbakan Yardımcısı, kameraların önüne geçip, kamuoyunun sonucunu aylardır merakla beklediği bir soruşturmayla ilgili yorum yapmaz, yapamaz...

Kendisini savcıların yerine koyup, *“Dosya eksik... Böyle bir durumda dava açılmaz”* diyemez...

Bunu derse ve hele hele hukuk adamıysa, diploması ve avukatlık ruhsatı iptal edilir! 


***


Biz demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyiz...

üünkü... İsviçre’yiz!



*****



*GüNüN SORUSU*

Sorum dün kameraların karşısına geçip, *“Dosya eksik, Deniz Feneri davası açılamaz”* diyen ve yargıya müdahalenin dik alasını gerçekleştiren Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek’e:

*Dosya eksikken dava açılamazsa; soruşturmasında 12. etap geride bırakılan Ergenekon Davası nasıl açıldı? Ve siz neden o zaman hatalı açılmış bu davaya destek verdiniz?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Başmüzakerecinin korkunç benzetmesi!*


*Ruhat Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*26.05.2009*



Bu artık o kadar dehşet verici bir konuşma ki *“hata”* filanla geçiştirmek mümkün değil. İnsanın bir Türk vatandaşı olarak ya kaçıp saklanası, ya da utançtan ağlayası geliyor. Efendim malÃ»munuz Başmüzakereci’nin saçmalaması Merkel ve Sarkozy’e sorduğu (bir dakika izninizle kafamı duvara vurup geleceğim, bir parti de ağlarım belki açılmak için);

“Rol modeliniz Bin Ladin mi olsun, Erdoğan mı” sorusuyla başlıyor. O kadar zeki ki bu *“baş”* müzakereci, ikisi arasındaki tek ortak yönü “Müslümanlık” olarak yakalayıvermiş oradan “vuruyor”... Vur vur inlesin, Merkel’le Sarkozy dinlesin... Onlar bu zekaya gülsün, biz ise 70 milyon olarak lütfen ağlayalım. Yapacak başka birşey yok çünkü...

Bütün medeni dünya ülkelerinin, en başta da ABD’liler ile Avrupa’nın korktuğu ve nefret ettiği, dünyanın gelmiş geçmiş en dehşet verici teröristlerinin başında gelen Bin Ladin ile (sadece terörist olması da yeter zaten) Türkiye’nin Başbakanı’nı karşılaştırıyor ve “hangisi sizin rol modeliniz olsun” diye soruyor. Sanki Avrupa mutlaka bir Müslüman rol model arıyormuş gibi dayatıyor, ayrıca tehdit de ediyor aklınca; “Bizi almazsanız Müslüman terör örgütlerinin tehlikesiyle karşılaşırsınız” benzeri bir tehdit... Bunun üstüne hemen alırlar artık!!!

Maalesef hepsi bu kadar değil, Başbakan’ı yağlamak istemiş becerememiş, Merkel’le Sarkozy’nin asıl korktuklarının “70 milyonluk yoksul ve kendi dinlerinden de olmayan kalabalık bir ülkenin AB’ye girmesi” olduğunu da bilmiyor ki “ülkelerinizde 6 milyon Türk, 20 milyon Müslüman var, bu ayırımcılıktan üzülüyorlar” diyerek aklınca bir baskı da oradan göndermiş. O da yetmemiş, diplomatik (!) olduğu için ikisine de* “miyop”* demiş.

şimdi düşünün, söz ettiği 27 ülkeyi bu başmüzakereci, bu zekayla ve diplomasiyle (!) mi daha kolay ikna eder, yoksa Sarkozy ile Merkel mi daha kolay ikna eder?.. İşte ülkenin gerçek diplomatlarını “monşerler” diye aşağılayıp bir kenara itme lüksünüz olduğunu, yerinin de böyle uluorta, “züccaciyeci dükkanına girmiş fil” benzeri konuşmalar yapanlarla doldurabileceğini zannederseniz olacağı budur.

Herşeyimiz ayrı bir skandal oldu ama bu üstüne tüy dikti. Egemen Bağış orada olduğu sürece AB’yi rüyamızda görürüz bilelim.

*****
*“Entelektüel”i yanlış kullanmayın!*

Yapılmaması gereken konuşmaların ardı arkası kesilmiyor. Başbakan Erdoğan “farklı etnik kökenden olanlar geçmişte Türkiye’den kovuldu. Bu faşizan bir yaklaşımdı, aynı hataya bazen biz de düştük” dediği gün böyle bir sözün üstüne atlayıp hemen Ermeni soykırım iddiasına bağlayacak olan birkaç isim aklıma gelmişti ki... Kahretsin, yine yanılmadım.

Hemen her olayda, her konuda *“devlete karşı ve adeta intikamcı”* konumlarını korumayı başarıyla sürdürenlerden ikisi Halil Berktay ile Baskın Oran hemeen (belki başkaları da vardır, dün hepsine bakamadım) devletin büyük hataları listeleri hazırlayıp sunmuşlar, bunu yaparken iktidar yağcılığı yapmayı da unutmamışlar. Oran 1915 Ermeni tehcirinden girip varlık vergisi, 6-7 Eylül olayları, Rum mübadelesinden, 1964’te “Rumların zorunlu göçü”nden çıkmış, hiçbir detayı atlamamış. Fazlası var, eksiği yok. Hepsini “Bilinçli olarak yapılmış etnik ve dinsel temizlik” olarak etiketlemeyi de unutmamış.

Hemen hemen aynı yağcılık ve devleti suçlama diğerinde de var; o her zamanki gibi “resmi ideoloji ve Atatürkçü hegemonya” gibi provokatif sözcükleri de unutmamış. İkisi de Başbakan’ı yağlıyorlar ki benzer konuşmalara devam etsin. Zaten ben Başbakan’ın bu konuşmasının üslubunu kendilerine her nedense (gerçekten bu artık açıklama istiyor, neye göre, neden) aydın ya da entelektüel denen ve hep aynı şeyleri söyleyip duran bir grup (içinde yukardaki isimler de var) akademisyen ve yazarın üslubuna çok benzettim. Yoksa onlarla görüşerek yapılmış bir konuşma mı diye düşünmedim değil.

şimdi efendim, onlar istediklerini söyler ve özeleştiri bahanesiyle Türkiye’ye, devlete saldıran herkesin yanında yer alabilirler. Ama Başbakan söylüyorsa o sözleri açıklaması gerekir. Hangi etnik kökenler ne zaman Türkiye’den kovuldu, bu faşizan yaklaşımı hangi yönetimler hangi etnik kökenlere uyguladı?

Kendilerinin de “bazen düştüğü” hatalar “somut olarak” hangileriydi?

Laflar söyleniyor, ortaya atılıyor, susuluyor. Cumhurbaşkanı da yapıyor bunu, Başbakan da, bakanlar da... Ve sonra bu sözler yıllarca işine gelenler tarafından kullanılıyor. Koskoca Türkiye’yi yönetmek “bir oyun” olmadığına göre bu durumda milletin açıklama beklemek hakkıdır.

*1915 tehcirini bir zorunluluk değil de faşizan bir yaklaşım olarak mı görüyorsunuz?*

Rum mübadelesi Lozan Antlaşması gereğince karşılıklı olarak yapılmamış mıydı, Yunanistan da yüzbinlerce Türk’ü göndermedi mi?

1964’te Rumların göç etmesini devlet mi istedi, Kıbrıs Savaşı nedeniyle Türkler ve Rumlar arasında huzursuz bir ortam oluştuğu için kendileri mi gittiler?

En iyisi Başbakan açıklasın, milletçe bekliyoruz. 

(*Not:* Baskın Oran, Erdoğan için *“40 bin Ermenistan vatandaşının sınırdışı edileceğini söyledi”* demiş. Hayır öyle söylemedi; demek ki dinlemeden konuşuyorlar: *“Türkiye’de 40 bin Kaçak Ermeni var, istesek sınırdışı edebilirdik, etmedik”* dedi. Oran’a soruyorum, daha bu kaçakların yüzbinlercesi var Türkiye’de, peki hangi ülkede görmüş *“kaçak”*lara bu özgürlüğü? Doğru mudur buna göz yummak?İşte bizde entelektüel olmak bu kadar kolay!)


...

----------


## bozok

*Ezeli düşmana bayram yaşattı*

 
*Devamını bekliyorlar!*
YUNAN basını, Erdoğan’ın sözlerini birinci sayfalarından duyururken, *“Dışişleri Bakanı Bakoyannis büyük bir fırsat yakaladı”* görüşünde birleşti. Ta Nea, *“Erdoğan samimiyetini kanıtlamak için somut adımlar da atmalı”* diye yazdı.

*Yunanistan alkış tutuyor*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, *“Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar kovuldu. Bu* *faşizan bir yaklaşımın neticesiydi”* sözleri Yunanistan’da büyük sevinç yarattı!..

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın mayın temizleme tasarısı ile ilgili tartışmalara tepki göstermek amacıyla kullandığı, “Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar kovuldu. Bu faşizan bir yaklaşımın neticesiydi” sözlerine Yunanistan basını alkış tuttu. Gazetelerin çoğu, Erdoğan’ın Düzce’deki açıklamalarını birinci sayfalarından duyurdu. Etnos gazetesi Yunan Dışişleri Bakanı Bakoyannis’e büyük bir fırsat verildiğini yazdı. üne çıkan yorumlar şöyle:


*TaNea: Samimiyet kanıt istiyor*
“Başbakan Erdoğan’dan tarihi özeleştiri. Türkiye Başbakanı’nın, “Azınlıkların geçmişte Türkiye’den kovulmaları faşizan yaklaşımdı” şeklindeki sözleri samimi mi, değil mi?.. İstanbul Rumlarının kovulması Erdoğan’ın açıklamalarıyla yeniden gündeme geldi. Siyasi analistler ve azınlık mensupları Başbakan Erdoğan’ın özeleştirisini tarihi adım olarak nitelendiriyor, ancak samimiyeti için somut kanıtlar istiyor.”

*Elefteros Tipos: Tarihi önemi var* 
“Erdoğan’dan, etnik temizlikler için tarihi özür. Lozan Anlaşması’nın ihlal edildiğinin dolaylı olarak kabulü, milli çıkarlarımız açısından önemli olabilir... Erdoğan’ın günah çıkarmasının daha derin nedenleri mercek altında... Aniden, sanki bilinen bir şeyden bahsediyormuş gibi, Türk Başbakan, etnik temizlikleri faşizan ilan etti. Devamı ne olursa olsun, bu açıklamanın tarihi önemi var. Açıklama, kendini o kadar güçlü hisseden bir liderden geliyor ki, milli tabuları yıkıyor.”


*Etnos: Geç kalmış özeleştiri* 
“KOVULMALAR için geç kalmış özeleştiri. Erdoğan’ın bu açıklamaları sadece, Yunan ve Türk uyruklu Rumların askıda olan sorunları ve gayrimenkulleri konusunda yapılacak olası düzenlemelerin habercisi ise esaslı bir siyasi öneme sahip olabilir. Yunan Dışişleri Bakanı Dora Bakoyannis’e büyük bir fırsat veriliyor. Birkaç hafta sonra Türk mevkidaşı Ahmet Davutoğlu ile görüşecek, bu konuları gündeme getirebilecek ve Türk hükümetinin samimiyeti tespit edilebilecek.”


*TüRKİYE’DEN TEPKİ YAğIYOR*

*İnce: Tespit ettin mi?*
CHP Milletvekili Muharrem İnce, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle söz konusu ifadelerle ilgili bir soru önergesi verdi. İnce, Erdoğan’a bugüne kadar hangi tarihte hangi etnik kimliğe sahip yurttaşların “faşizan baskılar” neticesinde Türkiye’den kovulduğunu tespit edip etmediğini sordu. İnce, “Farklı görüşten olan, sizin gibi düşünmeyenleri ülkeden kovmakla farklı etnik kökenden olanları ülkeden kovmak arasında fark var mıdır?” sorusuna da yanıt istedi.


*Arıtman: TC faşist devlet mi?*
CHP Milletvekili Canan Arıtman, Erdoğan’ın sözlerini soru önergesiyle Meclis gündemine taşıdı. Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığına verdiği önergede Arıtman şunları sordu: “Bu kovma işlemleri, hangi gerekçelerle yapılmıştır? Hangi etkin kimlikten kaç kişi kovulmuştur? Cumhuriyet tarihi boyunca Türk kökenli kaç vatandaşımız ülkemizi terk etmiştir? ülkemizi terk eden vatandaşlarımız arasında en büyük çoğunluğu etnik kimliği Türk olanların oluşturduğu ileri sürülmektedir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti faşist bir devlet midir?”


*Vural: Türk milletine hakarettir*
MHP’li Oktay Vural, “Başbakanın ’etnik kimlikleri kovduk’ifadesi, Türk milletine yönelik bühtandır, hakarettir. Bu millet, tarihin hiçbir yerinde ırkçı olmamıştır” dedi. MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın mayın temizliği ile etnik temizliği birbirine karıştırdığını belirterek, konunun birbiriyle bağdaştırılmasının hayret verici olduğunu söyledi. Vural, şunları söyledi: “Bir tarafta bu milleti 36 etnik gruba böleceksiniz, sonra da diyeceksiniz ki etnik kimlikleri kovduk. Başbakan neyin özlemi içindedir, ben bunun açıklanmasını istiyorum.”



*27/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye yanıyor, Başbakan'ın derdi ve gündemi; bana Sayın deyin!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/06/2009* 



şu tabloya bakar mısınız!
Ekonomik kriz buhrana dönüştü.!
Son bir yıl içinde işini kaybeden yüz binler çığlık çığlığa!
ülke üretiminin neredeyse yarısı durdu.!
İhracatta yüzde 40’lara varan bir daralma var!
Esnaf feryatta.
Kepenk indirenlerin sayısı yüz binlerle ifade ediliyor.
Açlık, sefalet, yoksulluk diz boyu.
Türkiye’de ilk defa namuslu ev kadınları geçinmek için fuhuş yapar oldu.
üniversiteli diplomalı işsizlerin sayısı milyona dayandı.
Hırsızlık ve kapkaç sektöre dönüştü.
Ekonomik buhran sosyal barışı da tehdide başladı.
Kısacası ekonomide tam bir kaos fotoğrafı var!
Ekonomide durum bu da diğer sorunlarda farklı mı?
İnsanların adalete inancı azaldı.
Muhalefet edene Ergenekoncu yaftası ile yakasına yapışılıyor!
Buna mukabil zekat paralarının iç edilmesine isyan ettin mi, yani Deniz Feneri dedin mi yine yaftalanıyorsun!
Toplum abartısız cephelere bölünmüş durumda...
Bir tarafta Kürt-Türk, diğer tarafta laik-antilaik ayırımcılığı.
Semtler, mahalleler ayrışıyor.
En önemlisi ilk defa etnik ve dinsel bağlamda tepkisel hareketler uç vermeye ve sosyal barış ile birlikte yaşamayı tehdit etmeye başladı.
Tam bu süreçte ortaya atılan Kürt açılımı da bir başka soru işareti!
Ne olduğu belli olmayan bu hayali açılımla bir kesim ümitlenirken diğer kesim kinlenip bileniyor!
PKK’nın partileşmesi ve eyalet modeli açıktan tartışılır oldu.
Meclis kürsüsünden Kürtçe konuşmalar yapılıyor.
2002’de sıfır olan PKK terörü yine zirve yapmaya başladı.
Adaletin çağrısına meydan okuyan DTP’li mebuslar ifadeye bile götürülemedi ve boyun eğildi.
Devletin milli olma kimliği ilk kez açıktan hem de meydan okunurcasına sorgulanır oldu!
Türkiye’nin bilahare bölünmesi anlamında olan K.Irak’ta Kürt Devleti, Türkiye’nin imar-inşa faaliyet ve de politikaları ile fiilen kuruldu.
Türkiye’nin güneyindeki mayınlı sınır bölgesinin tamamı meçhul yabancılara açıktan peşkeş çekilmek isteniyor.
Kıbrıs’da geri adım ve toprak tavizi, bizatihi Cumhurbaşkanı Talat tarafından ifade edildi.
Kıbrıs’ın KKTC karasularında Rumlar-ABD’lilerle beraber petrol aramaya başlarken, Ankara sadece seyrediyor!
Ermeni ve AB taleplerine yeşil ışık yakılırken Azerbaycan ve Türk Cumhuriyetleri ikinci plana atıldı.
Bu listeyi uzatmak mümkün ama yerim kalmadı, kısacası Türkiye tarihinin en ağır ve bunalımlı dönemini yaşarken ülkeyi yöneten kişinin yani Başbakanın gündeminde bütün bu konular yok!
Peki ne mi var?
-Bana sen deme Sayın de var!
Başka?
-Partime AKP deme, AK Parti de, var!
Evet yanlış okumadınız; Tayyip Erdoğan’ın gündemi ve hatta derdi bu aralar sadece bu iki konudur!
Eh Kutsal kitabımız Kur’an’ı Kerim’de ne buyuruluyor hatırlayın:
-Neye layıksanız, onunla yönetilirsiniz!
Bu halk AKP’yi şampiyon yaptı ya, hayrını görsün!

...

----------


## bozok

*Saçmalardan Seçmeler!*


*Muhlise GüNGüR* 
*[email protected]*
*heddam.com*
*28.05.2009*



*Sayın(!) Başbakan yine ortalığa inciler saçmışlar ve demişlerdir ki:*


*Â«Yıllarca farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar ülkemizden kovuldu. ACABA KAZANDIK MI? Bu aslında faşizan yaklaşımın sonucudur, NE YAZIK Kİ BU HATAYI YAPTIK!Â»* 

Sayın(!) Başbakan bu sözlerinizin bir kısmında doğruluk payı vardır.

Neden var açıklayayım.

Sayın Başbakan 2002 seçimlerinden sonra, 2007 Genel seçimlerinde oy oranını arttırarak yüzde 47 oy oranıyla iktidara geldiniz(!)

2009 Yerel Seçimlerinde ise yüzde 38 oy oranıyla, oy oranlarınızda epey bir düşüş söz konusudur, yine de birinci parti konumundasınız(!) 

2007/2009 arasındaki zaman dilimi içinde en çok borçlandığımız,

En çok işsizlik oranının arttığı,

En çok özelleştirme adı altında peşkeşlerin çekildiği,

En çok organize D.F. hortumlarının yapıldığı, suç oranlarının arttığı,

En çok Türk Milletinin onuruyla oynandığı,

En çok kadrolaşmanın yapıldığı, en çok memur kıyımının yapıldığı,

En çok baskı ve zulmün yapıldığı, arttığı,

En çok demokrasinin ve hukuk kurallarının çiğnenip, ayaklar altına alındığı,

En çok yargısız infazların yapıldığı,

En çok Masuniyet karinesi kavramının yok edildiği,

En çok alt/üst kimliklerin bizatihi tarafınızdan ortaya atıldığını düşünürsek

Bu *Â«oyyyÂ»* lara rağmen ACABA KAZANDINIZ MI?

YüZDE 47 VE SONRA YüZDE 38, NE YAZIK Kİ HATA MI YAPTILAR?

Kendi tarihini karalayarak, prim elde etme gibi minik ayak oyunlarıyla, demagojik yaklaşımlarla kimlere yaranmaya çalışılıyor?

Türk Ulusunun tarihinde ne faşist bir eğilim görülmüştür ne de yaşanmıştır!

Sorun Türk Ulusunun karakterine uzak olma ve kendini Türk hissetmeme sorunudur!

Ne yazık ki Nobel Barış ödüllerini alanların, kendi ülkeleri içinde, kendi kimlikleriyle sorunları oldukları için ödül aldıklarını görmekteyiz.

Başbakan Nobel Barış ödülüne oldukça yakınlaşmıştır(!)

………………… 

Türkiye'nin AB üyeliğine karşı çıkan Almanya Başbakanı Merkel ile Faransa Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkozy'nin sözlerinin moral bozduğunu söyleyen Baş müzakereci, tehditvari sözleriyle AB'ye gereken dersi verirmiş gibi yaparak kendi kalesine gol atıp, inciler saçmış:

*Â«Rol modeliniz Sayın Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan mı olsun, Usame Bin Ladin mi olsun?Â»* 

Peki, bunu söyleyen kim?

2007 genel seçiminde yüzde 47 oyla, 2009 yerel seçimlerinde oy kaybına uğrayarak yüzde 38 oy almış bir iktidarın genç Baş müzakerecisi Egemen Bağış…

O kadar genç ki(!) bu sözlerin ne anlama geleceğini kestiremeyecek, öngöremeyecek kadar vizyonsuz ve tecrübesiz(!)

üoluk çocuğun(!) eline oyuncak misali AB yi verirsen *Â«al oyna yavrum; biraz sen oyalan, biraz Türk milletini oyala, oyalattırÂ»* diye sonuç aynen bu olur!

İnsanı diğer canlılardan ayıran özelliklerin birisi ve bana göre en önemlisi düşünmektir. Düşünme yetisini ne yazık ki yüce yaratan herkese denk vermemiştir. Bazıları sözün bittiği yerde şiddete başvurur, bazıları ise tehdide. Bireysel şiddet ve tehdit, yasalarımız çerçevesinde suç teşkil eder ve ceza ile sonuçlanır.

Egemen Bağış'ın sarf etmiş olduğu bu sözler AB'ye tehdittir!

Türk Milleti ile alay etmektir!

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti açısından ise son derce talihsiz bir açıklamadır.

Bulunduğu makam itibariyle de bireysellikten çıkar ve temsil ettiği Türk Milleti adına tehdit edilmesi olarak kabul görür.

Atatürk ve Atatürkçü düşünceyi yok etmeye çalışan Avrupa'nın karşısına CIA malı terörist Usame Bin Ladin ile Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin seçilmiş Başbakanının mukayesesi yapılmaktadır ki, bu son derece vahim sözlerdir.

Erdoğan ile Bin Ladin arasına sıkışmış olan, iki düşünce arasında gidip gelen son derece tutarsız bir zihniyetin de göstergesidir!

İşin en ilginç yanı, aslında en vahim yanı, seçilmiş bir başbakan ile teröristi mukayese edecek kadar çaresiz ve gözü dönmüşler tarafından yönetiliyor olmamızdır!

Kendi adamı tarafından terörist ile kendi şahsiyetinin mukayese edilmesi, sanıyorum ki başbakan tarafından hoş(!) karşılanmayacak ve gereken yaptırım (revizyon) uygulanacaktır.

Lider olmak, liderliğe oynamak, erk olmak, erki adam gibi kullanmak *Â«yetenekÂ»* işidir ve her kişinin harcı değildir!

Ulu ünderimiz, Liderimiz, Sevgili Atatürk, Atam ruhun şad olsun!

Seni çok özlüyoruz!

Saygılar.

...

----------


## bozok

*AKP'den Geri Adım!*

 

*Cemil üiçek önce zararı verdi şimdi de akıl veriyor!. Böyle pişkinlik görülmedi..*

*Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan yardımcısı Cemil üiçek "İrticayla Mücadele Planı" için "peşin hükümle hareket etmenin ülkeye zarar vereceğini" açıkladı.* 

*Bu açıklamayı yapan üiçek, bu sözde plan haberi sonrasında Türkiye'yi ayağa kaldırıp veryansın etmişti..*



*18.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Tuhaf Bir Parti ve Tuhaf Bir Lider* 


*İsmail Hakkı Cengiz* 
*teksatir.com.tr*
*01.06.2009*



AKP, 7 seneye yakın bir süredir iktidarda! Bu parti sözcülerinin; sorunları çözmeye çalışmak yerine, onlardan şikayetçi olmak gibi tuhaf bir özellikleri var. Milletlerarası toplantılarda bile Türk Devletini şikayet ettikleri olabiliyor.

İktidarın ilk günlerinde bu durum normal karşılanabilirdi. Daha çok yeniler, iktidara alışamadılar, pek çok sorun devraldılar, denilebilirdi. Fakat aradan 5-6 yıl geçtikten, yıllarca bakanlık veya başbakanlık koltuğunda oturduktan sonra ve halen oturmaya devam ederken, sorunlardan şikayetçi olmalarına ne demeli?

Pek çok örnek var da, aklımıza ilk, Ali Babacan’ın Dışişleri Bakanıyken, 28 Mayıs 2008’de, Avrupa Parlamentosu (AP) üyelerine yaptığı, *“Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunlar yaşıyor.”* biçimindeki şikayeti geliyor. Sayın Bakan bunları, 6 yıllık bakanken söylüyor.

Eğer böyle bir sorun varsa, çözme mevkiinde olduğun halde, hem yıllardır çözmüyorsun; hem de devletin onurunu koruma mevkiini, devleti küçük düşürecek şekilde kullanıyorsun!

Benzer bir duruma, son olarak, bizzat partinin lideri düştü. Daha önce de pek çok kez yaptığı gibi, devletin önceki icraatlarından şikayetçi oldu. 23 Mayıs günü, Partisinin Düzce kongresinde, *“Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar ülkemizden kovuldu. Bu faşizan bir yaklaşımdı.”* sözlerini sarf etti.

Fakat bu tuhaflık daha öncekilere pek benzemiyordu. üünkü Başbakanın hangi olaydan, kimden bahsettiği açık değildi. Başbakan’ın bu sözlerinden sevinç duyan pek çok *“aydın”* kendine göre yorum yaptı ve AKP liderini alkışladı. Kimi, 6-7 Eylül 1955 olaylarını, kimi Cumhuriyet’in ilk yıllarındaki mübadeleyi, kimi 1915 Ermeni tehcirini, kimi ilk defa duyduğumuz 1964 olaylarını, kimi de hepsini birden kastettiğini yazdı, söyledi.

Başbakan’ın Cumartesi günü sarf ettiği o sözler, üarşamba gününe kadar bu minval üzere tartışıldı. AKP ve Erdoğan’a neredeyse yeminli muhalif olan, Bekir Coşkun gibi bir yazar bile o sözlerden memnuniyetini dile getirdi. Elbette çok kızanlar, zehir zemberek eleştirenler de oldu. Sayın Başbakan, yapılan yorumların lehinde veya aleyhinde hiçbir açıklama getirmedi.

*Habertürk* Televizyonunda, 27 Mayıs üarşamba akşamı AKP den Nurettin Canikli, CHP’den Hakkı Süha Okay, MHP’den Oktay Vural konuyu tartıştılar. İki muhalif milletvekilinin eleştirilerine karşılık, AKP’li vekil, *“Başbakan’ın o sözleri, ülkenin geçmişinde olanlarla, azınlıklarla ilgili değildir. üzelleştirme ihalelerinde muhalefetin yabancı sermayeye karşı takındığı tavırla ilgilidir.”* dedi.

Aradan Perşembe, Cuma geçti. Sayın Başbakan, Canikli’nin sözleri hakkında da bir düzeltme veya doğrulamada bulunmadı. İstikbali, genel başkanın iki dudağının arasında olan AKP’li vekil, Erdoğan’ın hoşuna gitmeyecek bir şey söyleyemeyeceğine göre; Canikli’nin açıklamalarını doğru kabul edeceğiz. Bu vaziyette, pek çok “aydın” boşuna sevinmiş oluyor. Ben ise en çok Bekir Coşkun’un durumuna üzüldüm. ülkenin Başbakanı tarafından 40 yılda 1 memnun edildiğini düşünmüştü. Meğer ortada, memnun olunacak bir şey yokmuş!

* Tuhafın tuhafı bir durum!*

----------


## bozok

*İşte AKP zihniyetinin ürünü!*

 
*EğİTİM sisteminin son 7 yılda geldiği nokta, skandal boyutuna ulaştı. Sonunda, büyük önder Atatürk’e hakaret eden öğrenciler görmeye başladık. Balıkesir’de yargıya yansıyan olayda Ata’ya dil uzatan öğrenciye yerel mahkemenin verdiği beraat kararı, Yargıtay’dan döndü.* 


*İşte eğitim rezaleti!*
8’inci sınıf öğrencisi, Atatürk’le ilgili ’Bu inek olmasaydı kitap olmazdı’ dediği için yargılanıyor. Bu olay, 7 yıllık AKP iktidarı döneminde eğitimin nasıl yara aldığını gözler önüne serdi

*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ*

Eğitim sistemimiz her gün biraz daha yara alıyor. üğrencilere Cumhuriyetimizin kurucusu ulu önder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk öğretilemiyor. Bu nedenle öğrenciler birer Atatürk düşmanı olarak yetişiyor. Bunun sorumlusu olarak da eğitime gereken önemi göstermeyen AKP iktidarı gösteriliyor. Balıkesir’de bir öğrenciye Atatürk’e hakaretten dava açıldı. Dava Balıkesir Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görüldü. Dava dosyasına göre olay şöyle gelişti: “İlköğretim okulu 8. sınıfta derse giren öğretmen, öğrencilerine ’Kitapları çıkarın’dedi. Bunun üzerine çocuklardan biri ’Nereden çıktı hocam’dedikten sonra sınıfta asılı Atatürk posterini göstererek ’Bu kitap bu inek tarafından getirildi. Bu inek olmasaydı kitap olmazdı’dedi. 

*şikayet edildi*
üğretmenin şikayeti üzerine söz konusu çocuk hakkında Balıkesir 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nde dava açıldı ve hakkında ’Atatürk’ün manevi hatırasına alenen hakaret’suçundan ceza istendi. Görülen duruşmada, Mahkeme, çocuk hakkında beraat verdi. Bu karar savcının temyizi üzerine Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi’ne gitti. Ceza Dairesi, beraat kararını oybirliğiyle bozdu. Bozma kararı şöyle gerekçelendirildi: ” Oluşa uygun kabule göre, sanık tarafından söylenen sözlerde ’Atatürk’ün hatırasına alenen hakaret’ suçunun yasal unsurlarının gerçekleştiği ve suçun oluşması için genel kastın yeterli olduğu gözetilmeden yerinde olmayan gerekçe ile yazılı şekilde beraat kararı verilmesi yasaya aykırıdır.“ şimdi dava yeniden görülmeye başlayacak.


*Yargı kararını açıkça hedef aldılar*
Taraf gazetesi, Atatürk’e hakaret eden çocuğun yargılanmasını isteyen Yargıtay’ı hedef aldı. Yargıtay’ı yerden yere vuran Taraf gazetesinin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni ve köşe yazarı Ahmet Altan’ın geçmişte yaptığı açıklamalar mide bulandırmış, okuyucuların kanını dondurmuştu. Ahmet Altan, 1985 yılında, aylık yayınlanan “Kadınca” dergisinin Eylül sayısı için yaptığı skandal açıklamada “Ensest ilişkiyi onayladığını, hayvanlarla cinselliği normal karşıladığını ve bütün kadınlarda bir fahişe eğilimi olması gerektiğini” söylemişti. Hayatında cinayet işlemek istediği dönemler olduğunu da ifade eden Altan, ayrıca yaşlı kadınlardan hoşlandığını dile getirmişti. 



*EğİTİMCİLERDEN BüYüK TEPKİ*
AKP’nin eğitim politikaları ve son yıllarda Atatürk’ü eleştirmek adına yapılan Atatürk’ü karalama kampanyaları etkisini gösteriyor. Eğitimciler AKP’nin politikalarının gençleri etkilediğini vurguladı

*ülkeyi yönetenler bu durumdan utanmalı*
CHP Yalova Milletvekili ve TBMM eğitim Komisyonu üyesi Muharrem İnce, bilinçli olarak gençlerin bu duruma getirildiğini belirtti. İnce şunları söyledi: “Atatürk’e saygı duymayan ve neden saygı duyulduğunu söyleyenlerin bulunduğu bir ülkede bu tür şeyler yaşanır. 50 yıldır uygulanan eğitim politikalarının ürünüdür bu. Bilinçli olarak yapıldı. Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesinde kendi kurtarıcısına böyle bir hakaret yapılamaz. 50 yıldır bu ülkeyi yönetenler bu durumdan utanmalıdır. Suç o çocuğun değil, O’na değil bu politikaları uygulayanlara bakmak ve kızmak lazım.”


*Eğitimde yaşanan ortamı iktidar hazırladı*
CHP eski Denizli Milletvekili Mustafa Gazalcı, bu tür örneklerin hükümetin uyguladığı eğitim politikalarının bir sonucu olduğunu belirtti. Gazalcı şunları söyledi: “Rüzgar eken fırtına biçiyor. Bu ortam birden olmadı. Buna benzer örnekler çoğalıyor. Hükümetin kendisi ders kitaplarının içeriğini Atatürk ve bilimsel özden uzaklaştırdı. Eğitim yöneticiliklerine kendi yandaşlarını, Atatürk’ten ve bilimden uzak kadrolarla doldurdu. Bu ortamı hazırlayan iktidarın kendisi.” Mustafa Gazalcı, içerde ve dışarıda Atatürk’ten ve devrimlerinden rahatsız olanların bulunduğunu belirtti. Mustafa Gazalcı, “Atatürk özdeştir Bağımsızlık, çağdaşlık. Bunlardan hoşlanmayan, özelleştirmeci, sömürgeci anlayışa sahip iktidarlar en büyük engel olarak Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ü ve ilkelerini görüyorlar. Eskiden de vardı fakat hiç değilse devlet bürokrasisi, Bakanlar özen gösteriyordu. Son yıllarda ise Atatürk’e ve yaptıklarına karşı rahatsızlık duyulduğu açık. Bunu ders kitaplarına yansıttılar, Atatürk’ün sözlerini çarpıttılar” diye konuştu.


*Atatürk unutturulmak ve karalanmak isteniyor*
Uluslararası Avrasya Eğitimciler Derneği Genel Başkanı şuayip üzcan, Gençlerin yaşananlardan ve Atatürk’e ve yaptıklarına karşı başlatılan olumsuz söylemlerden etkilendiğini söyledi. üzcan, bu konuda şunları söyledi: “Son zamanlarda Atatürk’e karşı içten ve dıştan böyle bir bakış söz konusu. Atatürk’ün büyüklüğü, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşu ve Atatürk’ün imgelerini hazmedemeyen bir kesim cenap Atatürk’e saygısızca ifadeler kullanarak, Atatürk’ü unutturmaya, karalamaya çalışıyor. Gençler de bu gelişmelerden etkilenerek bilerek ya da bilmeyerek cahilce davranışlarda ve düşüncelerde bulunuyor. üocukların, gençlerin yanında bu tür ifadeler kullanılıyor ki onlar da öğreniyor. Atatürk’e karşı ilkelerini yıkmak için dıştan büyük bir baskı var. İçteki maşaları da harekete geçiyor.”







*24/06/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*AKP yasalarda patinaj yapıyor* 

 

*AKP iktidarı kanunlarda ayar tutturamıyor*
Yabancıya toprak satışı için çırpınan AKP, önüne çıkan her engeli, hemen bir kanun değişikliğine giderek kolayca aşabiliyor. Harita ve Kadastro Mühendisleri Odası İstanbul şube Başkanı Yardımcı Doçent Doktor Tevfik üzlüdemir, AKP İktidarı, *“2985 Sayılı Toplu Konut Kanunu ve Bazı Kanunlarda Değişiklik Yapılması Hakkında Kanun Teklifi”* ile kıyı belediyelerini cezalandırmayı amaçlamakta olduğunu söyledi. 29 Mart 2009 yerel seçimlerinde, 8 bin 333 kilometre olan kıyılarımızda yer alan belediyelerin çok büyük bir kısmını muhalefet partilerine kaptıran AKP iktidarının, bu belediyeleri cezalandırmasının beklenen bir şey olduğunu kaydeden üzlüdemir, *“Bu cezalandırma, bir yasa teklifi ile ve sanıldığından daha hızlı bir şekilde yürürlüğe konulmak istenmektedir”* dedi.

*Yetkiler merkezde*
17 Mart 1984 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren 2985 sayılı Toplu Konut Kanunu’nda bugüne kadar 20 kez değişiklik yapıldığının altını çizen üzlüdemir, şöyle dedi: *“Bu değişikliklerden 11’i 2002’den sonra, yani AKP’nin iktidar olduğu yıldan sonra yapılmıştır. 17 Nisan 1990 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren 3621 sayılı Kıyı Kanunu’nda ise bugüne kadar 5 değişiklik yapılmış, bunun 4’ü 2002’den sonra AKP iktidarı sırasında gerçekleşmiştir. 16 Mart 1982 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren 2634 sayılı Turizmi Teşvik Kanunu ise 14 kez değiştirilmiş, bu değişikliklerden 7’si, 2002’den sonra yapılmıştır.”* 

** Salim YAVAşOğLU*



*29/06/2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Kazık yememek için durmadan arkamızı kollamamız mı gerekiyor?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*30.06.2009*



*“Seçimlerde çoğunluğun oyunu alanlar iktidara gelir. Ancak yarışı kazanmak ve iktidara gelmek çoğunluğun iradesini mutlaklaştırmaz. üağdaş demokrasinin en çok önemsenen niteliklerinden biri; çoğunluğun, hiçbir şart altında temel hak ve hürriyetleri tartışma konusu yapmaması ve azınlıkta bulunanların hak ve özgürlüklerine saygılı olmasıdır.”* 

*“Azınlıkta kalan görüşlerin ve muhalefet hakkının anayasa ile güvence altına alınması demokrasinin çoğulcu niteliğini pekiştiren bir unsur olarak kabul edilmektedir.”* 

*“Vatandaşların kamuya ait karar mekanizmalarına katılım hakkı, demokratik rejimin tek yönlü bir rejim olmadığına işaret eder.”* 

*“Bu yüzden yasal düzenlemeler bizim iktidarımızda, Sivil Toplum ürgütleri’nin görüşleri alınarak yapılacaktır.”* 


***

Bilin bakalım; gerçek anlamda bir demokrasi dersi sayılabilecek bu sözler, hangi partimizin halen geçerli olan* “parti programı”*nda yer alıyor?

Ben söyleyeyim; AKP’nin!

*“Hacı hacı olmaz gitmekle Mekke’ye, dede dede olmaz gitmekle tekkeye”* demiş ya atalarımız; bunlarınki de o misal:

Demokrasi konusunda atarken mangalda kül bırakmıyorlar, yukarıdaki gibi göz yaşartan sözleri parti programlarına bile alıyorlar; ama iş bu sözleri uygulamaya gelince, *“nanik”* yapıyorlar!

***

Bu parti dört gün önce gece yarısı baskınıyla bir yasa çıkardı.

Yapacağı değişiklikleri; konunun muhatabı kesimlerle tartışmak, onların görüşlerini almak bir yana, muhalefet partilerine bile doğru dürüst anlatmadı!

Hatta, *“Sadece bir yazım hatasını düzelteceğiz”* diyerek, muhalefet partilerine mensup milletvekillerini kandırdı.

Sonra da bu partinin Genel Başkanı, kimselere danışmadan çıkardıkları bu yasayı savunurken, aynen şunları söyledi:

*“CHP’nin Grup Başkanvekili diyor ki,* ‘AK Parti’nin adetidir, bizi yine aldattı.’* Aklın neredeydi, ne iş yapıyorsun sen? Orada değil miydin?”* 


***


Demek ki; dünyaya bakışları, dürüstlük ve demokrasi anlayışları bu:

*“Uyuma arkadaş... Seni her an kandırıp, arkana dolanır ve iki puanı alırım!”* 

İyi de; ya parti programında verdiği sözler... Onlar ne olacak?

Bu saatten sonra artık bu kadronun,* “dürüstlüğüne, güvenilirliğine, saydamlığına”* kim, nasıl inanacak? 


*****


*GüNüN SORUSU*

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu Bilal Erdoğan, bildiğiniz gibi eğitimi için babasının iş adamı arkadaşından burs almıştı... Duyduk ki vatani görevini *“bedelli”* olarak yapacakmış...

Günün sorusunu benim yerime siz sorabilir misiniz?

*****


*üDüLLü BAşBAKAN, YOLSUZLUK RAPORUNU BİLE ENGELLEMİş!*

Crans Montana Kurumu Vakfı’nın, *“Yolsuzlukla mücadeleyi teşvik eden çalışmaları nedeniyle”* Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a ödül vermesini eleştirmiştim ya...

Bu ödüle bir itiraz da sanatçı ve eski CHP’li Milletvekili Berhan şimşek’ten geldi...

şimşek, Avrupa Konseyi Yolsuzlukla Mücadele Devletler Grubu’nun (GRECO), *“Türkiye’de yolsuzlukla mücadele”* konusunda 2008 yılında hazırladığı iki rapordan birinin yayımlanmasına bu iktidar tarafından izin verilmediğini anımsattı.

Açıklanan tek rapor bile iktidarın, diğer raporun açıklanmasına neden izin vermediğini orya koymaya yetmişti...

üünkü o raporda iktidarın yolsuzlukla mücadele etmek bir yana, adeta yolsuzluğu teşvik ettiğini ortaya koyuyordu.


***

Kısacası; Başbakan Erdoğan yolsuzlukla mücadele nedeniyle ödül almayı ne kadar hak ettiyse... 

Crans Montana Vakfı da* “tarafsızlık ve dürüstlük”* ödülünü o kadar hak etti!

Helal olsun bu yağcı arkadaşlara... 

Türkiye’deki benzerlerine bile nal toplattılar!


*****

*BüYüKANIT ARTIK KONUşMALI (14)*

Duydum ki Yaşar Büyükanıt, pazartesi günlerini çok sevmeye başlamış... üünkü haftalık iznimi kullandığımdan, *“Başbakan’la Dolmabahçe’de ne konuştunuz”* sorusunu kendisine sadece pazartesi günleri soramıyorum...

O zaman kaldığımız yerden devam edelim.

Sayın Büyükanıt:

Başbakan’ın,* “Asker-sivil ilişkilerinde bir dönüm noktası”* olarak gördüğü bu görüşmede konuşulanları neden açıklamıyorsunuz?

...

----------


## bozok

*13,8’lik küçülme fotokopi değil!*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*Vatan Gazetesi*
*01.07.2009*


Bir belge çıktı ortaya.. Aslı yok, fotokopi.. üç haftadır tartışıyoruz..

Nesini diyeceksiniz?

Sahte olup olmadığını..

Bunu ortaya çıkaracak olan kim? Hükümet mi? Asker mi? Polis mi? Medya mı?

Hayır..

Savcılar..

Peki biz niye tartışıyoruz?

Tartışma şundan kaynaklanıyor.. Kimine göre fotokopi belge yüzde yüz Genelkurmay’da hazırlandı..

Kimine göre de yüzde yüz sahte..

Herkes birbirini ikna etmeye çalışıyor.. Boşa kürek tabii. Nuh deniyor peygamber denmiyor.. Dediğim dedik..

Ee, herkes uzman ya.. Baktılar mı şıppadanak anlıyorlar..

*

İşin içine siyasetçiler de girdi.. Ankara gerildikçe gerildi.. Gece yarısı yapılan yasa değişikliği de gerginliğe tuz biber ekti..

28 şubat’tan sonraki en heyecanlı en gerilimli MGK’yı yaşadık..

Sanki akşamdan sabaha bir şeyler olacakmış gibi..

*

Türkiye’nin konuşulması gereken gerçek gündemi bu mu?

Veya bu mu olmalı..

Hayır..

Rakamlar açıklandı.. Fotokopi değil, kriminal teste ihtiyaç göstermeyen bir belge var önümüzde..

Diyor ki; Türkiye yüzde 13,8 küçüldü.. İkinci Dünya Savaşı’ndan sonraki (1945) en büyük küçülme..

2001 krizi falan diyoruz da.. Havagazı.. 2001’in sonunda yüzde 9,4’lük küçülmeyi görmüşüz.. 2002’de toparlamışız.. 11,1’lik büyümeyi yakalamışız..

Ya şimdi?

Konuşamıyoruz ki..

İzlanda, Hong Kong, Litvanya’dan sonra krizin allak bullak ettiği ülke olmuşuz..

Uzmanlar işsizlikteki artış sürecek diyor.. Reel ücretlerdeki düşüş artacak..

Fotokopi üzerinde haftalardır konuşuyoruz..

Sıra gerçek rakamlara gelince susuyoruz..

Yahu böyle bir meselemiz daha var diyene de iyi gözle bakılmıyor.. 

Sırası mı şimdi diyorlar..

*****

*BAşBAKAN ULUSA SESLENDİ..*

Yüzde 13,8 küçüldük ama Başbakan ısrarlı.. Krizden en hızlı ve en az hasarlı çıkan ülke olacakmışız..

İnşallah bile diyemiyorum..

Kaporta dağılmış vaziyette de..

Bu yılı unutun!..

*

Başbakan ulusa dedi ki; *“Hükümet olarak bu krizin başladığı ilk günden bugüne kadar iyi bir kriz yönetimi uyguladık.”* 

Biz de inandık!

Krizin başından beri.. Hükümet, bu kriz bizim krizimiz değil, bize bir şey olmaz havasında değil miydi? Ne çabuk unuttuk..

Balık hafızalıyız ama o kadar da değil!

*

DSP’nin eski Genel Başkanı Sezer bir televizyon programında anlattı.. Söyledikleri şöyle..

*“Ben, 4 şubat 2008’de 5 maddelik bir öneri paketiyle Başbakan’a gittim. Ekonomik kriz geliyor dedim. Bana aynen şunu dedi: ‘Zeki Bey merak etme ABD’deki kriz Mortgage krizi Türkiye’de henüz Mortgage tam olarak uygulanmaya başlamadı.’Yani algılayamadı, dolayısıyla tedbir de alınmadı.”* 


*

Durum aynen böyleydi.. Başbakan bunun ABD’ye mahsus Mortgage krizi olduğunu düşünüyordu..

Sonuç..

ABD yüzde 2,5 küçüldü..

Biz yüzde 13,8...


*****


*SİVİL YARGI KESMEZ BAğIMSIZ DA OLACAK..*

Yine yanlış bir tartışmanın ortasındayız..

Askeri yargı, sivil yargı..

Askeri savcı, sivil savcı laflarından geçilmiyor..

şöyle bir hava da estiriliyor.. Bütün davalara sivil mahkemeler bakarsa adalet reformu tamamlanacak..

Hayır!

Temel meselemiz bu değil.. Bir parçası derseniz doğrudur..

Tamamı değil..

Peki, beklentimiz ne?

Bağımsız yargı.. Türkiye’nin temel ihtiyacı bu..

Diyorlar ki sivil yargının alanı genişliyor, daha ne istiyorsunuz, Türkiye demokratlaşıyor.. AB standardına geliyor..

Hayır efendim..

Biz siyasetin yargı üzerindeki alanının da daraltılmasını istiyoruz.. Yargının tam bağımsız olmasını..

Sivil yargı lafı kesmez..

İlle bağımsız yargı olacak.. AB’deki 

gibi..

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan “cambaza bakın” mı demek istiyor?*

*Bilal üetin* 
*Vatan Gzt.*
*01.07.2009*


Küresel ekonomik krizin dünyayı kasıp kavurduğu günlerde, Erdoğan hükümeti gayet rahat, güvenli adımlarla seçime hazırlanıyordu. 

*“Kriz geliyor, tedbir alın”* diye uyaranlara da fena halde kızıyordu Başbakan.

Başbakan o günlerde krize karşı tedbir almadığı gibi IMF ile anlaşma önerilerini de (muhtemelen anlaşma yapılırsa IMF Türkiye’nin yüksek oranlı büyüme hızının önüne takoz olur kaygısı ile) *“ümüğümüzü sıktırmam”* diye meydan okuyordu.

üünkü Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, kendi özdeyişiyle küresel krizin Türkiye’den *“teğet”* geçeceğine inanıyordu.

Evet, ekonomik krizin ortalığı yakıp kavurduğu günlerde *“bize bir şey olmaz, hamdolsun iyiyiz, kriz bizi teğet geçecek”* diye yola devam eden Başbakan Erdoğan, krizin bütün ağırlığı ile Türkiye’nin üstüne çöktüğü bugünkü ortamda ne yapıyor?

Başbakan’ın bugünkü görünür gündemine bakıldığında ekonomik krizin tahribatı ilk sıralarda değil. 

Başbakan’ın ve iktidar partisinin bugün için birinci gündemi ekonomik kriz, işsizlik, üretimsizlik, yatırımsızlık değil. 

İktidara göre, Türkiye’yi bugün birinci derecede tehdit eden yakın tehlike ekonomiden gelmiyor. Son günlerdeki konuşmalara, demeçlere ve eylemlere bakıldığında asıl tehdit askerden geliyor. Türkiye’nin gündemini işgal eden tartışma ve gerilim ortamına, iktidar çevrelerinden pompalanan havaya bakılırsa Türkiye bugün çok ciddi bir darbe tehdidi ile karşı karşıya.

Zaten o nedenle günlerden beri asker-hükümet ilişkilerinde ciddi bir gerilim yaşanıyor. 

O nedenle dün yapılan Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun gündemine çok kritik bir madde eklendi: Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un geçen hafta söylediği, *“Medya üzerinden yürütülen örgütlü, asimetrik psikolojik savaş”...*

Genelkurmay Başkanı, *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, rejime, demokrasiye ve hukuka bağlıdır, aykırı davranış ve düşünce içinde bulunanları barındırmayız”* diye teminat veriyor. Buna kamuoyunun, bütün Türkiye’nin inanmasını istiyor. 

Kamuoyunun önemli bir bölümü ikna oluyor fakat Başbakan ve iktidar partisi ikna olmuyor, inanmıyor, güvenmiyor. Darbe tehdidini canlı tutuyor.

*Neden?*

Bugün acaba AKP ve Başbakan Erdoğan Türkiye’nin ciddi bir darbe tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya olduğuna samimi olarak inanıyor mu?

Eğer inanıyorsa, kamuoyunun, bizlerin hiç bilmediği, ortalıkta hiçbir belirtisi olmayan çok ciddi bazı istihbari bilgilere ve delillere sahip demektir. Ve eğer sahipse muhtemelen dünkü toplantıda gündeme getirip, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı, *“Senin haberin yok ama TSK darbe yapma hazırlığında”* diye ikna etmiş olabilir mi?

Bir başka ihtimal daha var. Ki çok akla yakın görünüyor. 

Başbakan bu meseleyi, darbe tartışmalarını siyaset malzemesi olarak kullanıyor. Bir yandan bu yolla, demokrasiye bağlılığı, verdiği demokrasi mücadelesi ile seçmen ve halk nezdindeki itibarını yükseltiyor, diğer yandan da muhalefeti köşeye sıkıştırıyor .

Eğer öyleyse Başbakan bu konuyu siyaset malzemesi yapıyor. Teğet geçecek sandığı ekonomik krizin ülkede yarattığı tahribatın üstünü bu tartışmalarla örtmeye çalışıyor.

Yani bir anlamda *“cambaza bakın”* taktiği uyguluyor.

Ama eğer öyleyse bu taktik çok tehlikeli, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın da hiç arzu etmediği sonuçlar doğurabilir. ülkeye ekonomik krizden bile daha ağır hasar verebilecek riskler içeriyor bu taktik.


...

----------


## bozok

*Sahipsiz memlekette darbe!* 


*01.07.2009* 
*BüLENT KUşOğLU*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERZURUM’DA Temmuz ayında dolu yağmış, Erzurumlu yaşlı kadın, *“Yağar oğul yağar tebi, sahapsız memleçet!”* demiş. Dün TUİK tarafından açıklanan ilk çeyrek büyüme rakamını öğrenince aklıma bu söz geldi. Dolu için komik olabilir ama negatif büyümenin bu seviyesi için komik olmadığı gibi tam bir trajik söz. TUİK’in açıkladığı rakam gerçek anlamda trajedi çünkü, inanın ülkede ekonomiden sorumlu bir Hükümet olmasa ancak bu kadar olurdu. Benim ilk etaptaki tespitime göre 2009 ilk çeyreğinde bizden daha fazla küçülen Estonya (15.07)ve Letonya (17.98) gibi iki ülke var, onları da kıyaslanacak ülke sayarsanız! 

Hiçbir Müslüman evladı *“Küresel kriz var”* demesin. Tüm dünya 2002-07 arasında çok iyi iken kimse Türkiye ekonomisi için *“Küresel iyilik var”* demedi, tam tersine iş dünyası *“Bunlar ekonomiyi iyi biliyor”* diye övgüler düzdü. İyi iken Tayyip Bey’den, kötü iken Allah’tan mı? 2009 ilk çeyrek büyüme rakamı gösteriyor ki AKP ve Tayyip Bey ekonomiyi yönetemiyor, kısaca Türkiye’yi yönetemiyorlar. (Ama iyi idare ediyorlar!) Bankalarda sorun olmadığı bir dönemde 2007 sonbaharından beri bilinen küresel krize karşı hiçbir önlem, ama hiçbir önlem almayacaksınız, yapısal reformları yapmayacaksınız, üstelik *“Teğet Geçiyor”*larla halkı kandıracaksınız ve *“ülkeyi iyi yönetiyorum”* *diyeceksiniz. “Bekleyelim bakalım ABD ve AB’den olumlu sinyaller geliyor mu?”* diyeceksiniz.

İnsaf!


*Hiçbir önlem almadı* 
BİLİNDİğİ gibi 2008’in 1.1 ve 2008 son çeyreğinin -6.2 olarak açıklandığı son büyüme rakamları yıllar sonra ilk defa negatif çıkarak önemli bir sinyal vermişti. Bu defa ise hükümet maalesef hiçbir önlem almayarak bu önemli sorunu derinleştirmiştir. Kriz, hükümetin yanlışlıkları ile reel sektör ve istihdam krizine dönüşmüştür. 2001’de bir finans krizi olarak ortaya çıkan ve bankaların yarısını iflasa veya birleşmeye mecbur eden kriz, bu defa reel sektörü yani üretimi ve istihdamı vurmuş görünmektedir. üretim ve ihracattaki düşüşler ve işsiz sayısının 4 milyona yaklaşarak Cumhuriyet tarihinin rekorunu kırması da bunu ispatlamaktadır. Unutmayalım, Türkiye sürekliliği sağlayarak her yıl yüzde 7 büyüme sağlarsa işsizliği ancak 10 yıl sonra normal seviyesine indirebilir. 

Beni sinirlendiren husus bu kadar önemli bir sorun varken, *“Ekonomik Güvenlik”* sorunu oluşmuşken, bunu görmeyip, göstermeyip bizleri enayi yerine koyup, gündemi değiştirmeleridir. Tartıştığımız şeye bakın *“Darbe”!* Herkes biliyor ki bundan önce olduğu gibi, Amerika isterse darbe olur, istemezse olmaz! Kanun değişikliği ile ne ilgisi var? Darbe esnafa, sanayiciye ve iş arayanlara karşı yapıldı! Her şeyi tartışalım ama önceliği ekonomiye verelim.


*Devrevi değil yapısal* 
TüRKİYE’DE 2002’den beri sağlanan büyümenin ana dinamikleri özel tüketim ve yatırım harcamaları olmuştur. 2008’in son çeyreğinde ortaya çıkan 6.2’lik negatif büyümede tüketim ve yatırım harcamalarının azalmasının payı oldukça önemli iken bu defada benzer bir durum ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu tarihin en derin çöküşü, yani 13.8’lik küçülme, 29 Mart Yerel Seçim harcamalarındaki artışa rağmen ortaya çıkmış ise sorunun devrevi değil, yapısal olduğunu gösterir. 

Bir ekonomi yazısı yazmaya çalışıyorum fakat, bu kadar önemli bir konunun gündemde yeterince yer bulamaması,* “Her yer kötü, biz de kötüyüz”* diye geçiştirilmesi, yolsuzluk ve beceriksizlikleri örtmede kullanılan şovlar aklıma geliyor ve sinirleniyor, yazıyı siyaset yazısı haline dönüştürüyorum. İnşallah, okuyucunun sabır gösterdiği, gündemin ekonomi olduğu günleri görür ve ben de gerçek bir ekonomi yazısı kaleme alırım.

...

----------


## bozok

*Aferin Sadullah’tan ne ettin Sadullah’a..*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*02.07.2009*



Böylesi ilk kez oldu.. Rezalet mi diyelim, kepazelik mi.. Kelimelerden kelime seç..

ünce yasa çıkarıldı sonra komisyon kuruluyor.. Komisyon ne yapacak?

Yasa anayasa aykırı mı, mevcut yasalarla çelişkili mi, uygulamada sorun çıkarır mı diye inceleyecekmiş..

Meclis incelememiş mi?

Sus.. Orasını karıştırma!

Hani askerlere sivil mahkemelerin yolunu açan yasa değişikliği var ya.. Mesele o..

Adalet Bakanlığı uzmanları..

Savunma Bakanlığı hukuk danışmanları.. 

Genelkurmay hukukçuları bir araya gelip yasa üzerinde çalışacaklarmış..

Haydaaa..

Yasa Adalet Bakanı’nın el ürünü değil mi? Meclis’te gece yarısına kadar beklemedi mi? Değişiklik geçince de zafer edasıyla gülücükler dağıtmadı mı?

Evet.. 

Adalet Bakanlığı uzmanlarına ne oluyor ki..

Yasa Bakan imzalı Bakan!.



*

Eminim.. Yasa geçtikten sonra heyecanla Başbakan’ı aramıştır.. Ne de olsa ilk icraatı..

- Sayın Başbakanım işlem tamam.. 

- Aferin Sadullah! Gözlerinden öperim.. 


*

İyi de komisyon momisyon derken Sadullah Bey’in durumu ne olacak? Elceğiziyle geçirdiği yasayı hukukçular inceleyecekmiş..

Beğenmezlerse..

Sakıncalı derlerse..

Anayasa’ya aykırı bulurlarsa..

Sadullah Bey ne yapacak? 

Tabii ki bakanlıktan istifa etmeyecek.. Kim etmiş ki.. 


*

Hukukçular Sadullah Bey yasası için rapor hazırlayıp Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e sunacakmış..

Gül hakem!

Maç mı bu..

Hakem derse ki; bu gol faullü, iptal...

Gül hakem olduğuna göre Sadullah Bey’e sarı kart da çıkarır mı? 

Bir daha yaparsan!..

Veya kafadan kırmızı!

Aferin Sadullah diyen Başbakan da o gün ne yaptın Sadullah diyebilir..

Golü yanlış kaleye atmışsın!


*

Yasa iyi-kötü tartışmasına girmiyorum.. Ortada acayip bir durum var ki yasa çıktıktan sonra hukukçular üzerinde çalışacak, Cumhurbaşkanı’na rapor sunacak..

Peki bu acayip durumu yaratan kim?

Bu ülkenin Adalet Bakanı..

Adalet! 


*

Adalet Bakanı askerlere gol atayım derken galiba golü AKP grubu yiyecek..

Dolaysıyla Meclis..

üankaya’dan veto gelirse yasada ısrar ederler mi?

1-1 deyip beraberliğe razı mı olurlar..


*****

*Askeri vesayetten polis vesayetine..*

Başbakan’ın sözü boşuna değilmiş.. Durduk yerde söylenmemiş.. Kendisine yakın yazarlar altını doldurmaya başladı..

Diyorlar ki; rejimin güvencesi polistir.. 

Yani rejimin bekçisi.. Bir bekçiye ihtiyacımız var ya.. Bekçisiz yapamıyoruz.. Askeri ötelemek için başka bir silahlı güç lazım..

Buldular..

Kendilerine liberal demokrat diyen aydınlar buldu: Polis..

Ne kadar tehlikeli bir gidişata davetiye çıkarttıklarının farkındalar ama olsun.. Yeter ki devr-i iktidar sürsün..

Bana bir tek demokratik ülke göstersinler.. Demokrasi üzerine yazılmış bir kitap, bir makale göstersinler..

ABD’de mi, İngiltere de mi, Almanya’da mı nerede polis rejimin bekçisi? Nerede rejimin güvencesi?

Polis yargıya bağlı çalışır.. Bırakın rejim bekçiliğini, demokratik ülkelerde polis izinsiz eve bile giremez eve..


*

Geçen gün yazdım.. Yine tekrarlayayım.. Herhangi bir gösteride, yürüyüşte polis güç kullanmaya kalkarsa..

O güç 1 Mayıs’larda olduğu gibi orantısız olursa.. Artık haklı mı olacak!

Göstericiler rejim düşmanı mı sayılacak? 


*

şunu mu söylemek istiyorsunuz:

Rejim derken AKP iktidarını kastediyoruz..

Ha öyleyse.. Rejim sözcüğünün yerine AKP iktidarı yazalım, bir daha okuyalım..

Ne çıktı?

...

----------


## bozok

*ülkesini düşünen insanların ruh hali*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*Hürriyet Gzt*
*03.07.2009*



*üZAL döneminin Devlet ve Enerji Bakanı rahmetli Sudi Türel’in cenaze töreninde çok sayıda politikacıyla karşılaştım.*

Uzun yıllar devlet yönetiminde bulunmuş olan bu insanların hepsi ama hepsi büyük bir üzüntü ve endişe içindeydi.

Türkiye’nin geleceğinden hiç umutlu değillerdi.

Hemen hepsi olayların giderek tırmanacağını görüyorlar ve bundan ülkeleri adına büyük korku duyuyorlardı. Bu korku hepsinin yüzüne yansımıştı.

Ben yıllardan beri tanıdığım ve zaman zaman birlikte olduğum bu insanları hiç böyle bir ruh hali içinde görmedim. 

Bu insanların birçoğu politikayı bırakıp köşesine çekilmişti. 

Devlet yönetiminin inceliklerini bildikleri için bugün yaşananları anlamakta zorlanıyorlardı. 

Hepsinin ortak kanısı şuydu: 

*“Bir ülke bu kadar gerginlik içinde yönetilemez. Hükümetlerin en önemli görevi ortamı normalleştirmek olmalıdır.”*

Yaptığımız konuşmalarda şu gerçek ortaya çıkıyordu: 

*“Hiçbiri AKP hükümetinin iyi niyetli olduğuna inanmıyordu.”*

** * ** 

Gerçekten de özellikle son iki yıldır yaşadığımız olaylar, bu insanların korkularının, endişelerinin ve üzüntülerinin haklı olduğunu ortaya koyuyor.

AKP iktidarı sonunda amacına ulaştı ve bir korku toplumu yaratmayı başardı. 

İnsanlar artık birbirileriyle telefonla konuşmuyor. 

Bunun en büyük sıkıntısını biz gazeteciler çekiyoruz. 

Bilgi almak istediğimiz uzmanların, politikacıların, bilge insanların tümü* “Telefonda söyleyemem”* diyor. 

Başbakan ise yarattığı *“polis devleti”*nin gerekçesini şöyle açıklıyor: 

*“Rejimin temanatı Polistir.”*

*“Ergenekon”* adı verilen soruşturma ve yargılama sürecinde kullanılan usul ve normlar bir hukuk devletinde olağan karşılanabilir mi?

Bu davada suçlu oldukları gerekçesiyle iki yıla yakın bir süre cezaevinde yatırılan insanlar var. 

Bunlar hala neyle suçlandıklarını bilmiyorlar. 

Dünya çapındaki bilim adamları, akademisyenler, yazarlar, çizerler, gazeteciler, askerler, bürokratlar, aydınlar, toplum önderleri tutulup tutulup içeri tıkılıyor.

** * ** 


Atalarımız *“Sabahın şerri, gecenin hayrından iyidir”* demişler. *“Sabah ola hayrola”* demişler. 

Yılların deneyiminden süzülüp gelen bu sözlerin içerdiği gerçekler yadsınamaz. 

Gerçekten de gece alelacele yapılan işlerden hayır gelmez. 

AKP’nin, çok önemli bir yasayı gece yarısı yangından mal kaçırır gibi Meclis’ten geçirmesi iyi niyetle bağdaşmaz. 

Kimseye danışmadan, ilgili kurumlarla tartışmadan, Meclis’te varılan centilmen anlaşmasına uymadan yasa çıkarmanın ne alemi var.

AKP iktidarı, kendisini dolduruşa getiren kötü niyetli, sığ düşünceli şakşakçılara kanmasın.

Onların birçoğu dışardan yönetiliyor. 

AKP hükümeti gerçekleri görsün artık. 

İhracat tepetaklak gidiyor. İlk 6 aydaki erime yüzde 34’ü buldu. 

Türkiye bu yılın ilk üç ayında yüzde 13.8 küçüldü. 

ülke hızla yoksullaşıyor, işsizlik çığ gibi büyüyor.

Başbakan, *Don Kişot* gibi hayali düşmanlarla savaşmayı artık bıraksın, yapması gereken işlere baksın.


...

----------


## bozok

*Sarayda kavga var*


*Yalçın Doğan*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*03.07.2009*




*BİRİNCİ sayfasında değil ama, iç sayfada haberi verirken Yeni şafak gazetesinin kullandığı başlık çarpıcı:*


*“Albay üiçek’e* ‘Bizim Mahkeme’ *Tahliyesi”.*

Yeni şafak AKP’ye en yakın gazetelerden biri. Orada bir yandan *Tayyip Erdoğan’ın* danışmanları yazı yazıyor, bir yandan *Abdullah Gül’ün* kankaları. *İktidar-Yeni şafak ilişkileri* katıksız ve yerinde.

Tesadüfe bakın, AKP’ye yakın bir başka gazete *Vakit,* birinci sayfadan tıpatıp aynı başlığı kullanıyor: *“Albaya Tahliye* ‘Bizim Mahkeme’*den*”. Belli, kaynak aynı kaynak.

Bu başlıktan çıkan *ahlak dersleri* var:

1- AKP’ye yakın gazeteler Albay Dursun üiçek’in tahliyesine eleştirel yaklaşıyor. Bu, aynı zamanda, tahliye AKP’yi memnun etmiyor, anlamında.

2- *“Bizim Mahkeme”* deyimi, birilerinin karara karıştığını vurguluyor. *“Bizim”* denilen mahkeme kimin mahkemesi? Tırnak içinde yazıldığına ve eleştirildiğine göre, AKP’nin değil. Tahliye hukuka aykırı anlamında.


*MANşETLER VE MİNİ ZİRVE*

Yine AKP’ye yakın *Zaman* Gazetesi’nin manşetinde gizli, saklı yok, çok net:

*“Jet tahliye ve hakim değişikliği kuşkuya yol açtı.”*

Belli, AKP tahliyeden memnun değil. Ve kararda birilerinin parmağı var.
Bu başlıklar *Taraf*’ın manşetiyle örtüşüyor, daha pervasız: 

*“Abrakadabra üiçek Serbest”.* Yargı kararını insanın gözüne sokan bir manşet. 

Başlıklar bana, MGK sonrasındaki mini zirveyi çağrıştırıyor.




*ORDU VE YARGI*


7.5 saatlik MGK sonrasında yayınlanan bildiride, *“devletin kurumlarını yıpratmaya yönelik beyan ve yayınlar ülkemize fayda sağlamaz”* deniyor. Evet, sağlamaz. şimdi bakalım.


1- Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral* İlker Başbuğ,* Albay *Dursun üiçek* hakkında soruşturma açılmasına gerek görmediğini söylüyor. Ama, Albay *üiçek,* bu *“beyana”* rağmen, tutuklanıyor.


Genelkurmay Başkanı ve ordu yıpranmıyor mu? Hay aksi, MGK bildirisi de yıpranmaya dikkat çekiyor.

2- *üiçek* önce tutuklanıyor, 18 saat sonra tahliye ediliyor. *üiçek* suçlu değilse neden tutuklanıyor? Suçlu ise, tahliye kararı neden?

Birbiriyle yüzde yüz çelişen jet kararlarla yargı yıpranmıyor mu? Hay aksi, MGK bildirisi de, yıpranmaya dikkat çekiyor.


*MECLİS VE HüKüMET*

üok başka bir konu.

AKP, özde doğru bir kararla ama, yanlış yöntemle bir gece yarısı çok önemli bir yasayı Meclis’ten geçiriyor.

Yasayı oldu bittiye getiren hükümet, yani *yürütme* yıpranmıyor mu? Bu kötü yöntem Meclisi ikinci plana itmiyor mu? Yani,* yasama* yıpranmıyor mu?

Hay aksi, MGK bildirisi de, yıpranmaya dikkat çekiyor. 

Yasama, yargı, yürütme, demokraside üç kuvvetin üçü de, yıpranıyor. *Yıpranmaya dikkat çekenler, yıpranmanın aktörleri.*

Bütün bunların sorumlusu kim? İktidar olmakla yetinmeyen, devleti ele geçirmek isteyen AKP değil mi?

İlkokul müsameresi gibi, *“dizi dizi inciyim, yıpratmakta birinciyim”.*

Garipliklerin ve çelişkilerin nedeni var. üünkü, sarayda kavga var.


*Yoksulluk yürümeye hazırlanıyor*

*YOKSULLAşMA* üçüncü, beşinci planda. Gündemin gerisinden geliyor.

Ekonomik krizle birlikte gelen *tarihimizin en dramatik küçülmesi*, Türkçesi, en büyük yoksullaşma gerçeği önemsiz gibi duruyor.

Gazetelerde ekonomi sayfalarına, iç sayfalara düşüyor. TV’lerde geriden gelen haberler listesinde. Eskilerin, *hayat-memat meselesi,* dedikleri olay, muhalefete ve medyaya bakınca garip biçimde arkalarda.

Varsa yoksa, siyaset. Gırtlağına kadar siyasete batmış bir ülkede en hayati sorunun yüzüne kimse bakmıyor. Bu, aslında AKP’nin de işine geliyor.

Bol laf etmenin mümkün olduğu siyaset batağı varken, tarihi yoksullaşma gibi bir gerilemeyi, AKP unutturmak istiyor. Unut ya da hatırla, gerçek değişmiyor.

İşte, hükümet yanlısı *Türk-İş bile,* ücret anlaşmazlığı sonucu, sokaklara çıkıyor.

Yoksulluk sokaklarda yürümeye hazırlanıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Millete "Köle pazarı" için mi söz vermiştiniz Tayyip Bey?* 


*Arslan BULUT 
yenicaggazetesi.com.tr 
YazI Tarihi: 04/07/2009* 



Kölelik eski bir kurumdur! Savaşta esir alınanlar, ağır suç işleyenler, hatta borcunu ödeyemeyenler, köle statüsüne düşürülür ve köle pazarlarında satılırdı. Kölelerin çocukları da köle olurdu! Kölelik, 19’uncu yüzyılda kaldırıldı ama, vahşi kapitalizm, işçi sınıfını köleleştirmeye başladı. Buna karşı, Avrupa’da isyanlar patladı ve sonuçta işçinin de sosyal refahtan pay aldığı sosyal demokrasiye ulaşıldı. Fakat Batı Avrupa, sömürüye dayalı geliştiği için buradaki işçi sınıfı, dünyanın geri kalan ülkeleri üzerindeki sömürüye de ortak oldu. Amerika’da ise vahşi kapitalizm hiç aksamadan devam etti. 

* * *

Adnan Menderes, Türkiye’yi küçük Amerika yapmaktan söz ediyordu. Menderes bu hamleyi başlattı, Süleyman Demirel ve Turgut üzal devam etti, şimdi Tayyip Erdoğan tamamlıyor! 

Hani Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Meclis tatile girmeden birkaç gün önce * “Milletimize söz verdiğimiz yasaları çıkarıncaya kadar tatil bize haramdır. Gerekirse 24 saat çalışırız, gerekirse 365 gün 6 saat çalışıyoruz”* diyordu ya, gerçekten de gece gündüz çalıştılar ve milletin ocağına nasıl incir dikileceğini gösterdiler! 

Millet, AKP’den *“köle pazarı yasası”*istiyormuş meğer! 

Başbakan bu yasayı çıkarmak için millete söz vermiş!

Sabaha karşı çıkardıkları *“üzel istihdam bürolarının yolunu açan yeni istihdam yasası”* geçici işçi çalıştırmak isteyen müteahhitlerin taleplerini karşılayacak! Gerçi yasa çıkmadan önce de taşeron sistemi adı altında insan hakları hiçe sayılarak bu uygulama sürdürülüyordu. Ancak, istihdam büroları ile köle pazarlarının yasal temeli atılmış oldu. 


* * *


İkinci Dünya Savaşı’ndan beri en büyük ekonomik krizi yaşayan Türkiye’de sendikalardan şu ana kadar ciddi bir ses çıkmamıştı. Akşam’da Ebru üekiç’in haberine göre, Türk-İş Başkanı Mustafa Kumlu, *“Türk-İş, Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamından, tamamıyla işverenlerin isteği üzerine çıkarılan ve çalışma barışına hiçbir katkısı olmayacağı gibi özel istihdam büroları aracılığıyla çalışma yaşamında kuralsızlığı ve köleleştirmeyi hükme bağlayan yasayı veto etmesini beklemektedir. üzel istihdam bürolarına sağlanan istihdam ettiği işçileri kiralama yetkisi, istihdamı artırmayacak, çalışma barışını bozacak, işçilerin örgütlenmesine engel olacak ve işçilerin güvencesiz bir ortamda insan onuruna yakışmayan bir ücret düzeyinde çalıştırılmalarına sebep olacaktır”* diye cılız bir açıklama yaptı. * “Cılız”* diyorum, çünkü elindeki hakları alınan işçi, Cumhurbaşkanı da olsa kimseye yalvarmaz! Hak verilmez alınır! 


* * *


Aslında İstanbul’da birkaç yıldır bir köle pazarı var zaten! Ukrayna, Moldova, üzbekistan, Azerbaycan, Bulgaristan ve Gürcistan’da, bakıcılık, dadılık ya da hizmetçilik yaparak para kazanmak isteyen kadınlar, Türkiye’ye gelebilmek için önce ülkelerindeki simsarlara komisyon veriyor. Türkiye’deki simsarlar da pasaportlarına el koyup, danışmanlık şirketlerine ya da müşteriye kiralıyor. 

Bazıları bu kadınları fuhşa yönlendiriyor. Hiçbirinin sigortası ve çalışma izni yok. 


* * *

Evet Türk-İş, bir saatlik eylem planladı ama sesini duyan yok, duyuran da yok! Medyamız, sözde iktidar hesabına TSK’ya saldırıyor; demokrasi mücadelesi veriyor! Bu arada insanlar köleleştiriliyormuş, kimin umurunda! Zaten eski Yunan demokrasisi, köleleri vatandaş saymayan bir sistem değil miydi? 

Tayyip Bey de eski Yunan demokrasisinin kurallarına uygun davranıyor! Fakir düşen, kredi kartı borcunu ödeyemeyen milletin statüsünü köleliğe düşürüyor! Zaten Tayyip Bey, *“Kredi kartı mağduru yok, borçlusu var. Onlara da dürüst gözüyle bakmam”* demiyor muydu? İşte şimdi onları cezalandırıyor! 

...

----------


## bozok

*65 yılın en büyük çöküşünü darbe istismarı ile örtmek!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/07/2009* 



Mugalatayı bırakalım, matematiğe bakalım. 2009’un ilk çeyreğindeki daralmanın miktarı nedir?

Yüzde 13.8.

Bu oranı ben uydurmadım, devlet açıkladı.

Devam edelim:

*Dolar bazında küçülme ne kadardır?*

*Yüzde 29* ki gerçek rakam yani hakiki daralma oranı budur, zira mesela GSMH gibi rakamlar dolar üzerinden açıklandığı için büyüme de aslında dolar üzerinden hesaplanmalı.

Hadi dolar üzerinden hesabı geçelim ve TL üzerinden bakalım.

Yüzde 13.8 daralma demek; krizin ötesinde felaket demektir.

üyle, çünkü böyle bir küçülmeye 2002’deki kriz döneminde bile şahit olunmadı.

Peki ne zaman mı yaşandı bu tür bir felaket?

1945’de, yani ikinci dünya savaşı esnasında!

Efendim global krizle bizim gibi rekor düzeyde küçülenler çoğunlukta diyorlar ama vallahi yalan söylüyorlar!

Bize benzeyen yani bizim kategorimizde olan ekonomilere bakalım:

üin yüzde 6 küsur büyümüş.
Hindistan yüzde 4 küsur büyümüş.
Brezilya büyümüş.
Yunanistan ve Arjantin bile oranı az olsa da büyümüş!
Krizin anavatanı ABD yüzde 2.1 küçülmüş.
Fransa yüzde 1 küsur daralmış.
İngiltere yüzde 2 küsur eksiye gitmiş.
Almanya yine yüzde 2 küsur gerilemiş.
Peki biz ne yapmışız?

Devletin makyajlı yani kollamalı oranına göre bile yüzde 13.8 küçülmüşüz!

Ama Letonya bizim önümüzde ya diyecekler!

İnsaf edin, Letonya dediğiniz İstanbul Bakırköy kadar nüfusa sahip eski demir perdeye mensup olan mini bir devletçik, onunla mı mukayese edileceğiz?

Tam bu noktada soralım, hani kriz bizi teğet geçmişti!

Teğet geçeni buysa varın gerisini siz tasavvur edin!

Bir başka şey ihracattaki daralma gözler önünde değil mi?

En önemlisi artık onlarca milyar dolarla ifade edilen bütçe açıklarına ne demeli?

Resmi rakamlara göre yüzde 16, gerçek tabloya göre yüzde 25 olan işsizlik ne olacak?

Hadi bunlar da bir şey ifade etmiyorsa emekliye verilen yüzde bir artış neyin nesidir?

üyle ya enflasyona göre maaş zammı olacak idi ise bu komik oran niçin?

Peki ya Türk-İş’e mensup işçilerin taleplerine gösterilen dirsek!

Söyleyin bütün bu manzaralar krizin teğet geçtiği bir ekonomik yapıyı mı gösteriyor?

Mugalatayı bırakalım, matematik yalan söylemez! *Rakamlarla sabittir ki Türkiye yanıyor!*

*üyle olduğu içindir ki Tayyip Erdoğan bu yangını darbe istismarları ile kamufle etmeye çalışıyor.*

*Türban ve laiklik sermayesi aşındırılarak bitti, şimdi darbe servisi yapılıyor.*

Evet 65 yılın en büyük çöküşü asker ve darbe mugalataları ile örtülmeye çalışılıyor.

Ama nafile.

Yukarıda söyledik, matematik yalan söylemez. Bu rakam ve oranlar sizi uğurlayacak, haberiniz ola!

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte Başbakan’ın istediği medya..*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*07.07.2009*



Başbakan’ın son yıllarda sarf ettiği en önemli sözlerden biriydi.. 

Hayata nasıl baktığının işareti..

Tek adam düşü, Putin gibi olma hevesi vardı ya.. O hevesinin geçmediğinin, geçmeyeceğinin göstergesiydi..

Yerel seçimden sonraki durgunluk geçici soluklanmaymış!

*şunu biliyoruz.. Hükümet ederken, bürokrasiye hükmederken, partisini yönetirken Putin..*

Ama işin içine sırtında yumurta küfesi olmayanlar girince Putin’lik meselesi zayıflıyor..

Bu yüzden de sinirleniyor..

Kendisini Putin gibi kabul etmemelerine şaşırıyor.. Sarkozy, Merkel, Brown gibi olmak istemiyor..

Engel gibi gördüğü medyaya acayip 

kızıyor..


*

ünceki gün yine kızdı..

AKP Ankara il kongresinin ertelenmesi meselesi var ya! Hani çok sayıda aday çıktığı için ertelenen kongre..

(Bu nasıl kongreyse, tek aday olsun isteniyor.. Birlik ve beraberliğimiz bozulmasın görüntüsünün ardında bir nevi atama yapılıyor.)

Başbakan bu gelişmeyi topluma duyuranlara fena halde bozuldu..

Esti gürledi.. 

Sana ne Ankara kongresinden diye bağırdı..

*

İşte bu *‘sana ne’* çıkışı çok önemli.. 

Sana mı soracağımdan başladı..

Sana ne partimden boyutuna atladı..

*Sana ne hükümetimden..*

*Sana ne icraatımdan..*

*Sana ne ekonomiden..*

*Sana ne diplomasiden..*

Sana ne piyasalardan, üretimden, maliyeden, dostlarımdan, arkadaşlarımdan diyerek uzayıp gidecek.. 

*Sandıktan ben çıktım, bana itaat etmeye mecbursuna kadar gelecek..*

*

Başbakan’ı kızdırmamak için medya, STK’lar, sendikalar* ‘bana ne’* demeye başladığı zaman..

Bana ne refleksi Başbakan’ın sana ne uyarısından önce geldiği gün..

Hoşgeldin Putin olur!

Totaliter yönetim..

İstenen bu..

*

Erdoğan, Merkel, Sarkozy, Brown gibi olmak istemez demem bu yüzden..

Ne kadar güçlü olurlarsa olsunlar..

Almanya’da Merkel..

Fransa’da Sarkozy..

İngiltere’de Brown..

Duyuruyla ertelendiği ilan edilen parti kongresini yazan medyaya sana ne diye bağırabilir mi?

Putin bağırır ama.. 

*

Başbakan herkesin kendi medyası gibi olmasını istiyor.. Başbakan’ın seveceği haberleri alt alta sırala, gerisini* ‘bana ne’* diye çöpe at..

At ki ertesi gün sana ne diye fırça yemeyesin!


*

İşte Başbakan’ın görmek istediği medya bu.. Trabzon’da açıkladı..

*****

*AL SANA MİLLİ İRADE.. YORUMLA BAKALIM!..*

Bulgaristan’da seçim yapıldı.. *‘Türkler gitsin, kalanlar da soyadına ‘ov’ ekleyip Bulgar olsun’* diye kampanya yapan parti yüzde 39 oy aldı..

1990’lı yıllarda Türklere karşı asimilasyon politikası uygulayan Jivkov’un koruması olan Borisov, başbakan olacak..

O da aynı politikayı izleyecek..

Zaten seçim sözü de bu..

*

Peki Ankara ne yapacak? 

AKP iktidarı..

Yüzde 39’a bakıp milli irade, ne yapalım deyip sesini çıkarmayacak mı?

Yüzde 39 değil, yüzde 99 bile olsa ırkçılık yapamazsınız mı diyecek?

Bu yaptığınız faşizmi hortlatmaktır diye karşı mı çıkacak?

Demokrasilerde her şey oy değildir, evrensel kurallar vardır diye uyaracak mı?

Bakalım.. 

AKP, *‘Bulgar milli iradesi’*ni nasıl yorumlayacak?

Yüzde 39’u..

...

----------


## bozok

*A(nestezi) K(ripto) P(artisi)*


*Zahide Uçar*
*İnternetajans*
*08.07.2009*



Her Allah’ın günü suni mahalle kavgaları ile uyutuluyoruz. Yöntem; *“maskeli kripto siyaseti”.* 

*“Ekonomik kriz bizi teğet geçti”* diyen Başbakan’ı resmi rakamlar yalanladı. Krizin merkezi denilen ABD bile % 2.5 küçülürken Türkiye %14 küçüldü. Kısacası Başbakan halkı kandırdı. Başbakan bir konuyu unutturmak istediğinde, mutlaka kavga edecek bir saçmalık bulup suni gündemler yaratıyor.


Türkiye her yönü ile çökertiliyor, hem de* “demokrasi”* diye diye… Gerçek demokrasi ile yönetilen ülkelerde milli gelir bütün halka yayılır.


Emekli açlığa mahkum. Kendine 3. Uçağı alabilecek kadar lüks merakı olan Başbakan’ın bakanı *SSK’lıya 11 lira, Bağkur’luya 5 lira zam* verdi(!) 


*Gece yarısı bir köle yasası çıktı.* Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı araziyi 49 yıllığına kiralama yasasına tepki gösterenlere Başbakan ne demişti? Orada İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak demişti değil mi? Türk Halkı’nı yabancıya maraba yapmayı maharetmiş gibi anlatıyordu.


Daha çok* DEMOKRASİ* deyip gece yarısı *“köle yasası”* çıkarmak hangi demokraside var? 

*İşşİZLİğİ üNLEMEK* gerekçesiyle, “*KİRALIK İşüİLİK”* dönemini başlatıyorlar. 


Temizlik şirketlerinin kurulması bu yapının ön çalışması idi. Hastaneler, resmi kurumlar temizlik şirketleri ile çalışıyor. Yemek şirketleri dahil hepsi aynı mantık ile ve asgari ücretle işçi istihdam ediyor. Birçok şirket asgari ücretleri bile zamanında ödemiyor, işçiler sendikasız çalıştırılıyor.


Evrensel insan haklarına ne oldu?


*Namuslu vatandaşların mağdur hale düştüğü* bir ülke haline geldik.


*"Din"* diye diye geldiniz. Yıllarca kimseyi beğenmediniz. Sizden başka herkes cehennemlikti. Hatta Atatürk’ü toprak bile kabul etmemişti değil mi? Kapalı kapılar ardında bunları konuştunuz. Sonra utanmadan Irak’ta ABD’nin yanında yer alıp Müslümanların katledilmesine ve bütün maddi değerlerinin talan edilmesine destek oldunuz. Zalime destek olmak İslamiyetin neresinde var? 

*Bakınız Aslan Bulut ne yazıyor:* 

“2001 yılı Temmuz ayında bir lobi şirketi vasıtasıyla *Tayip Erdoğan’a ABD’den gönderilen CFR kaynaklı memorandumda,* “Ankara, yerel yönetimlere otonomi vermek ve milli hükümetin fonksiyonlarını yerel düzeyde merkezi olmaktan çıkarmak zorundadır. Dünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedir” deniliyordu. 

Bu gizli belgenin orijinalini AKP’nin kurulmasını bekledikten sonra, Kurultay ve Yeniçağ’da, ayrıca Küresel Haçlı Seferi kitabımda yayımladım. 

Başlangıçta belgenin gerçek olduğuna ben de inanamamıştım. Fakat AKP kurulup programı açıklandığında gördüm ki *memorandumda yazılanlar, neredeyse aynı ifadelerle partinin programı haline getirilmiş!“* 


Bunlar yıllarca *“Siyonizm”* karşıtlığı ile siyaset yaptılar. ünlerine geleni Yahudi, Mason diye suçladılar. Sonra ne yaptılar? Yahudi kuruluşu olan CFR’nin isteklerini parti programı yaptılar. 

Darbe çığlıkları arasında asıl darbeyi gerçekleştiren *AKP, Türkiye’yi kendi mecburiyetlerine mecbur ediyor.* Tıpkı Yahudi’nin bir başkasına vurup “elimi acıttın” diye yaygara basması gibi kendi vurup “elimi acıttın” diye yaygara basıyor. 

Her yönü ile kuşatılan Türk Halkı *“tabutuna son çivi ne zaman çakılacak”* diye bekliyor. 

Osmanlı’nın son günlerinde yaşadığımız bütün hain odaklar işbaşında. O dönemde emperyalistlerin kucağına oturup kendi milletine ihanet eden cemaat, tarikat, Ali Kemal gibi gazeteciler, Galata Tefecisi iş adamları iş başında. 

*Türk İnsanının bağımsızlığı, geleceği, ekmeğini pazarlıyorlar.* 

Bakınız Odatv.com’da ne yazıyor: 

Geçen haftayı Washington’da geçiren Cemaat'in yayın organı Today’s Zaman ekibinin resmi yetkililerle yaptıkları görüşmelerde Amerikalılar’a *“Türkiye’de askeri vesayet var. Darbe oluyor niye müdahale etmiyorsunuz” diye ülkelerini şikayet ettiği iddia ediliyor.”* 


*Başka bir haberinde ise;* 
“Cemaat’in ABD maceralarına bir yenisi daha eklendi. Fethullah Gülen’e yakınlığı ile bilinen Rumi Forum’un 10. Yıl kutlamasında, 1915 olaylarını ilk kez *“Soykırım”* olarak niteleyen ve ABD ile Türkiye arasında diplomatik krize yol açan ABD’nin Eski Erivan Büyükelçisi John Evans, en önemli konukların ağırlandığı protokol masasında ağırlandı. Evans, ABD'deki Ermeni lobisinin en sevdiği diplomatlar arasında. 

Son dönemde Yahudi Lobisi ile arası açılan Cemaat’in şimdi Ermeni Lobisi’ne yaklaşma çabaları içinde olduğu belirtiliyor. Odatv” 



Fetullah ve AKP’nin içindeki Fetullahçı bakanlar… Ordu üzerinden Türk Milletine uygulanan psikolojik savaş. 


*Uyuştur, unuttur, değersizleştir, içini boşalt.* Delilsiz suçla, olmayan delile resmi suçsuzluk ispat belgesi iste ..(!) Hitler demokrasisi. 



Askerleri sivil mahkemelerde yargılamayı *“demokrasi”*nin gereği diye lanse edenler, anti demokratik seçim sistemi değiştirilsin demiyor. 

Dokunulmazlıkların kaldırılması konusunda ağzını açmıyor, kalem oynatmıyor. 

Milli Eğitim’in dershane soytarılığına teslim edildiği gerçek demokrasi ile yönetilen tek bir ülke gösterin! 

Her gece yarısı(ekspresi) yasasına AB kılıfı uyduranlar memurun sendikal haklarının *“İLO sözleşmesine üiller döneminde imza konmasına rağmen”* verilmesi hakkında niye tek kelime etmiyor, tek cümle yazmıyor? 

Demokrasilerde TMSF yolu ile el konulan malların yandaşlara değerinin çok altında verilmesi var mıdır? 

Vatandaşın hakları korunuyorsa ancak o zaman demokrasiden söz edilebilir. 



*Hangi demokratik ülkede böyle bir basın ve medya yasası var?* 


Yurt dışında serbest gazetecilik yapan tanıdığıma Türkiye’den bir televizyon kanalı iş teklif etmiş. Gazeteci arkadaş diyor ki; *“-Televizyon çalışanları sigortasızdı. Bir gazeteci için haber budur. Bana haber olacak bir kanalda çalışamazdım.”* 



Ne komik değil mi? İşçi hakkını koruması gereken medya kendisi işçi istismarı yapıyor. Gazeteler A.A., İHA, Cihan Haber gibi ajansların üyesi. Haberler buralardan servis ediliyor. A.A. zaten hükümetin tekelinde. İHA belli. Cihan Haber Ajansı Fetullahçılar’ın elinde. O nedenle Türk Halkı gerçek anlamda haber alamıyor. Kimse basın yasasını demokratik bir ülkeye göre düzenlemekten bahsetmiyor. 

Demokrasi Ordu ve muhalifleri terbiye amaçlı kullanılıyor. Tıpkı ABD’nin Afganistan’a, Irak’a uyguladığı demokrasi gibi..(!) 

İngiltere’de yaşayan bir gazeteci arkadaş İngiliz yargısı için:”*Yargıçlar aristokrat ailelerden seçiliyor. Maddi problemleri yok. üoğunun çocuğu yok”* demişti. Bizde ise Adalet Bakanı’na bağlı yargıya güvenmemiz isteniyor. Bir yargı mensubu ne demişti? Vicdan ile cüzdan arasında kalmaktan bahsetmişti değil mi? 

*Türkistan Ve Uygur Türkleri* 

üinliler yıllardır Uygur Türkleri’ne soykırım uyguluyor. ünceki yazılarımda bahsetmiştim. Peki biz ne yaptık? Mesut Yılmaz Başbakan iken gizli bir genelge ile Uygur Türkleri’nin Türkiye’de ki faaliyetlerinin yasaklanmasını istedi. Uygur Türkleri işkencelerden geçirilirken, idamlar yaşanırken Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak üin’e giden Devlet Bahçeli üin Devlet Başkanı’na* “BARIş”* ödülü verdi(!) Tayyip Bey’de *“biz üin’in bütünlüğünden yanayız”* diyerek bu zulümleri görmemezliğe geldi. 
Filistin için ayağa kalkanlar, Müslüman Uygur Türkleri için ne yapacak şimdi göreceğiz!? 



*Geldiğimiz Nokta:*


Türk Milleti “*olmak ya da olmamak”* sürecini yaşıyor. 

*A*(nestezi) *K*(ripto) *P*(artisi) *kurumları çatıştırarak, etnitiseyi öne çıkararak, fakirleştirerek uyutuyor, bulanıklık yaratıyor, körleştiriyor.*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Dengeciliğin bu kadarı dengesizliktir* 


*Hakan Albayrak*
*Yeni şafak Gzt.*
*08.07.2009*




Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada* "olayların sorumluları bulunsun"* denilmiş. 

O kadar. 

Urumçi'de üin mezalimini protesto eden yüzlerce kardeşimizin öldürülmesine koskoca Türkiye hükümetinin gösterdiği resmi tepki bundan ibaret. 

ünümüzdeki yıllarda üin'den geleceği varsayılan milyar dolarların hatırı öyle büyük ki, Pekin yönetimine en ufak bir 'serzeniş'te bulunmaktan bile imtina ediliyor. 

** * **  
*"Reel politik"* iyidir hoştur, ama iki kere ikinin dört edeceğini garanti etmez. 

Mesut Yılmaz ve arkadaşlarının* "Doğu Türkistan'da yaşananlara kayıtsız kalır ve üin Devlet Başkanı'na devlet liyakat nişanı takarsak ülkemize 2 milyon üinli turist gelir"* hesabı tutmadı mesela. 

İbrahim Karagül'ün dünkü yazısından öğrendiğimize göre, yalakalığın getirisi 15 bin turistte kaldı. 

Kalmasaydı ne olacaktı? 

*'Uygur Türkleri ne haltları varsa görsün, biz kendi işimize bakarız'* diyenler haklı mı çıkacaktı? 

Doğu Türkistan'ın acısı Türkiye'nin acısıdır. 

üfkesi de Türkiye'nin öfkesidir. 

Rasyonel bir izaha gerek yok; bu böyledir. 

Türkiye o acıyı ve öfkeyi paylaştığını doğru dürüst ortaya koymalı. 

Diplomatik lisan içinde dahi bunun bir yolunu bulmak mümkün olsa gerek. 

** * **  
Katliamlar, sürgünler, zorunlu kürtajlar... 

Kelimenin tam anlamıyla soykırım yapıyor Pekin yönetimi; Doğu Türkistan topraklarını Uygurlardan ve diğer Müslüman topluluklardan *'temizleyip'* üinlileştirmeye çalışıyor… 

Siyonist İşgal Rejimi'nin Batı şeria'daki* "yerleşimci"*leri gibi milis kuvvet vazifesi gören *"Han üinlileri"*nin sayısı Uygurların sayısını geçmek üzere… 

*"üz yurdunda garip, öz vatanında parya"* durumuna düşürülen Uygurlar buna isyan etmesin de ne yapsın? 

İki Uygur'un öldürülmesi üzerine Urumçi'de yapılan nümayişler, yüreklerde biriken haklı isyanın taşmasıdır. 

Bu nümayişleri bastırmak için kullanılan akıl almaz şiddet ise, ismi komünist kendi faşist üin devletinin vahşi tabiatının gereğidir. 

Yüzlerce göstericinin öldüğü bildiriliyor, bir tane polis veya askerin öldürüldüğü bildirilmiyor; *"orantısız güç kullanımı"*nın oranını varın siz hesap edin. 

*"Olayların sorumluları bulunsun"* gibi silik tepkilerin soykırımcı Pekin yönetimine ne kadar hoş gelip sefa getirdiğini de hesap edin. 

** * **  
Denge siyaseti, tamam. 

*Fakat dengeciliğin bu kadarı düpedüz dengesizlik oluyor.* 

...

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ YAZAR AB GEREKüESİNE İNANMADI?* 
**
Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Askerlere sivil yargı yolunu açan “gece yarısı” düzenlemesini onaylarken saydığı gerekçeler arasında Avrupa Birliği’nin de bu konuda isteği olduğunu belirtti. Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y. Yılmaz hiçbir konuda AB standartlarına uymayan iktidarın bu gerekçesini inandırıcı bulmadı. “AB şu sıralar bir tek "*askeri köşeye sıkıştırmak*" söz konusu iken var!” dedi.


Yılmaz’ın bugünkü köşe yazısının “Bir varmış, bir yokmuş!” başlıklı ilk bölümü şöyle: 

”*CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül, askerlerin görevleri dışındaki suçlarının sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasına olanak sağlayan yasa ile ilgili incelemesini tamamladı ve yasayı onayladı.*

Gazetelere yansıyan haberlerden öğrendiğimize göre, Cumhurbaşkanı’nın hukuk danışmanları incelemelerini yaparken *Avrupa Birliği mevzuatını, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi kararlarını* da elden geçirdiler.

*İnsanın hoşuna gidiyor tabii*. Böyle böyle biz de Avrupalı olacağız gibi görünüyor.

Zaten Başbakan da, bakanlar da sık sık bize Avrupa’yı örnek gösteriyorlar. Hem Başbakan, *Sarkozy*’den de yakınıyor. *"Avrupa’ya gireceğiz, ama Sarkozy engel oluyor"* gibi bir durum!

Ama *"Avrupa Birliği"* öyle sihirli bir kelime ki bazen işlerine yarıyor, bazen sanki hiç öyle bir şey yokmuş gibi davranılabiliyor.

*"Avrupa Birliği" sanki "Bir varmış, bir yokmuş" diye başlayan bir çocuk masalı.*

*Bazen var, bazen yok!*

Polise taş attılar diye küçücük çocuklar terör örgütü üyeliğinden yargılanırken AB ve AİHM kararları yok! Baraj, köprü yaparken tabiatı ve tarihi mirası umursamazken de yok! Tutuklamalar, bir cezalandırmaya dönüşürken yok!

Cezaevlerinde tutuklu ve hükümlüler sağlıklı yaşama hakkını aradıkları zaman da yok!

Sıra işkencecileri yargılamaya gelince de yok! AB şu sıralar bir tek *"askeri köşeye sıkıştırmak"* söz konusu iken var!

*Böyle bir hükümetin, AB konusunda samimi olduğuna siz inanır mısınız?”*




*Odatv.com*
9 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*2010 defa rezil olmak...* 


*Abdullah üZDOğAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 11/07/2009* 



Kimsenin umurunda değil. 
Sor sokaktaki simitçiye,* ‘İstanbul 2010’* ne demek diye.
*‘Ha?’* demezse bana yazıklar olsun.
Davul zurna ile çığlıklar atılıyordu bundan tam bir sene önce. İstanbul Dünya Kültür Başkenti olacak ya 2010 yılında.
Heyetler toplandı.
Kurullar oluşturuldu, İstanbul 2010 Ajansı kuruldu.
Kuruldu da ne oldu?
Ne olduğunu dün kendileri açıkladı.

Yolsuzluk ve kavga dövüş söylentileri sonrasında, devletin parasıyla kurulan Ajansın yeni yönetimi anlattı ne olduğunu.

Bakın ne olmuş:

* * *

İstanbul 2010 Avrupa Kültür Başkenti Ajansı Yürütme Kurulu’nun taze Başkanı şekip Avdagiç, (Bundan önceki Başkanı Aydın Doğan’ın gözbebeği, Nuri üolakoğlu idi ve Ajansın Genel Sekreteri Eyüp üzgüç ile birbirlerini yemeleri sonrasında istifa ettirilmişti) kendilerine bugüne kadar 1990 adet proje geldiğini, projelerden 1.262’sinin Yürütme Kurulu’nun onayına sunulduğunu, kalan 750 projenin incelendiğini ve 281 projenin hayata geçirildiğini açıkladı.

*Pekiyi biz bu 281 projeden ne sebeple haberdar değiliz?*

Haa, haberdar olduğumuz bir tanesi var, haksızlık etmeyelim.

O da otobüs ve televizyon reklamları.

Anlamsız ve amaçsız, hiçbir şey anlatmayan o garip reklamlar.

* * *

Yeni başkan, dün bir başka ‘süper’ projeyi de müjdeledi. THY, biletlerinde 2010 logosunu kullanacakmış, 2010 yılına kadar.

Ne kadar dahiyane(!) bir fikir...

Ne kadar yaratıcı!

Ne muhteşem! üstelik de THY, bunun için *200 milyon TL* ödeyecekmiş.

Yani devlet, bir cebinden alacak, diğerine koyacak. Süper çözüm!

* * *

Gelelim şu dakikaya kadar hiçbir şey yapılmadan harcanan paralara...

Kendisi açıklıyor:

Avdagiç, 2008 yılında 285 milyon 173 bin lira olarak belirlenen bütçenin, 40 milyon 374 bin 233 lirasının harcandığını söylüyor.

2009’un ilk beş aylık döneminde ise 805 milyon 156 bin lira olarak belirlenen bütçenin, 32 milyon 387 bin 849 lirasının proje uygulama ve diğer giderler için harcandığını gururla açıklıyor. Yani 2008 ve 2009’da, toplam yaklaşık 73 milyon TL harcanmış.

Ama ortada hiçbir şey yok.

50 milyon dolara yakın bir para, havaya, suya ve medyaya karışmış. Ne diyordu çuvalla para harcanan reklamlarında 2010 Ajansı:

*‘Sahne senin İstanbul’...*

Doğrudur, sahne İstanbul’undur.

Ama, havaya atılan 50 milyon dolar benimdir, sayın Başkan. Sahne İstanbul’un, para vatandaşın, bu utanç da bu parayı havalara savuranlarındır. 

...

----------


## bozok

*PES ARTIK! TüRKİYE üİN’E “BAşSAğLIğI” DİLEDİ!...*


*12.07.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*


*Dışişleri Bakanlığı, önce başsağlığı, hızını alamayınca da üin’den özür diledi. İşte tarihe geçecek o açıklamalar…*

Müslüman Uygur Türkleri katledilirken, Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından yapılan açıklamalar şaşırtıyor. (Daha doğrusu, başında Ahmet Davutoğlu’nun bulunduğu bir Dışişleri olarak şaşırtmıyor…) 

Bakanlık tarafından 6 Temmuz’da yapılan yazılı açıklamada “üin halkına başsağlığı” dilendi! Açıklamada, “Olaylara sebebiyet veren sorumluların en kısa zamanda tespit edilmesini ve adaletin tecelli etmesini bekliyoruz. İstikrarlı ve müreffeh bir ülke olma yolunda hızlı adımlarla ilerleyen üin Halk Cumhuriyeti’nde bu tür olayların ileride meydana gelmemesi için gerekli tedbirlerin alınacağına inanıyoruz. Yaralılara acil şifa, hayatlarını kaybedenlerin yakınlarına ve başta Sincan Uygur üzerk Bölgesi halkı olmak üzere *tüm üin halkına başsağlığı diliyoruz” d*enildi..


8 Temmuz’da yapılan bir diğer açıklamada ise, Sanayi Bakanı Nihat Ergün’ün üin mallarını protesto çağrısı yapması ve sonradan geri adım atmasından endişe edilerek adeta üin’den özür dilendi!


Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın 8 Temmuz tarih ve 120 no’lu o açıklaması şöyle: 

“Türkiye, üin Halk Cumhuriyeti ile ilişkilerine çok önem vermektedir. üin’in toprak bütünlüğüne, egemenliğine ve ülkede yaşayan tüm etnik ve milli grupların barış, huzur, uyum ve refah içinde yaşamalarına da önem veren Türkiye’nin üin Halk Cumhuriyeti’nin iç işlerine karışmak gibi bir niyeti yoktur, olmamıştır. üin Halk Cumhuriyeti’nden de, aramızda bir dostluk köprüsü oluşturan Uygurların, barış, güven ve huzur içinde yaşamaları için gerekli ortamı sağlamasını bekliyoruz. Bunun, uluslararası toplum ve Türkiye için haklı bir beklenti olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Konuyla ilgili olarak sürdürdüğümüz temaslar da buna yöneliktir. 

üin ile gelişmekte olan ilişkilerimizin, Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımızın kısa süre önce gerçekleştirdikleri ziyaretinin kazandırdığı ivmeden de yararlanarak, her alanda ileriye götürülmesi için karşılıklı çabalarımız da tabiatıyla devam edecektir”. 


*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*"SIFIRCI" DIşİşLERİ BAKANININ VE ERDOğAN-GüL İKİLİSİNİN TüRKİYE'Yİ SIFIRLAYAN DIş POLİTİKASINDA UYGUR TüRKLERİ*


*Ramazan K. Kurt
Ortadoğu Gzt.
15.07.2009*




ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşar Yardımcısı Mathiew Bryza;* "Türkiye süper güç oldu ABD baskı yapamaz"* (Akşam 1 Temmuz 2009) Kıbrıs Rum Meclis Başkanı Marios Karoyon'a böyle diyor.

Açıkça Bay Bryza Türkiye ile alay ediyor. Sebeplerini sıralamaya gerek var mı?

Taha Akyol köşesinde Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun bir grup köşe yazarına yaptığı açıklamaları şöyle aktarmıştı. (Milliyet 30 Mayıs 2009) ve biz de cevapladık.

Davutoğlu'nun* "Komşularımızla sıfır problem"* merkezli siyasal vizyonuna göre: *"AB süreci Türkiye'nin son 200 yıllık kendini reforme etme ve gerekli milletlerarası şartlara uyum gösterme gayretinin, yani reform sürecinin parçasıdır…"*

*1- "Avrupa'da 1648 Vestfalya diplomatik düzeni, bizde kargaşalı bir dönemin, arkasından Köprülülerin reform dönemi."*

*Birincinin cevabı:* 1648'deki Vestfalya barışı, Avrupa'da ulus devletlerin kuruluşuna atılan ilk adımdır. Gulam/köle devşirme Enderun kliğinin Osmanlı Türkiye'si merkezi yönetimine tamamen hakim olduğu, Eşari ulema/ilmiye sınıfına mensup şeyhülislamların* "şartlara uydurulmuş"* fetvalarının havada uçuştuğu ilk adımların çoktan atıldığı bir dönemdir bu. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nda *Vestfalya sisteminin* ne yeri vardır ne de icra edebileceği bir fonksiyonu.

Dahası İstanbul'daki saltanat sarayında Sultan İbrahim boğulmuş ve Enderunluların *"ağalar saltanatı"* başlamıştır. Devletin dümenindeki ilk Köprülü olan Mehmet Paşa tam bir diktatördür. Daha pür/soft Müslümanlığı savunan Kadızadeler ezilmiş, bunların karşı olduğu ve çeşidi yüzlerceyi bulan* "Batıni tasavvuf tarikatları"* pohpohlanarak devlet içinde Yeniçeriler ve Sipahilerin üzerine salınmıştır.

Ve dahası Celali hareketlerini bastırma gerekçesiyle Anadolu'daki Müslüman Türk unsur pırasa gibi doğranmış, varlıklı olanların mülklerine el konularak* "barışta reçber, savaşta asker Müslüman Türk"* iyice fakirlik girdabına itilme* "reformlarına"* başlangıç yapılmıştır. üstelik bu dönemde saraydaki *"ağalar çekişmesi"* sebebiyle 1687'de İkinci Viyana Bozgununu yaşadık. Binlerce Müslüman Türk Avrupa steplerinde boğazlandı. Avrupa'nın 1400 yıllık Türk korkusu bitti. İmparatorluk hızla inişe geçti.

*Davutoğlu'nun bu maddeden notu "sıfır".*


*2-* *"Avrupa'da 1815 Viyana Kongresi, 1839 Tanzimat Reformları."*

*İkincinin cevabı:* 1815 Viyana Kongresi ile Tanzimat reformlarının (1838 Baltalimanı Serbest Ticaret Antlaşması, 1839 Tanzimat Fermanı, 1854 İlk dış borç ve batışa gidiş, 1856 Islahat Fermanı, 1881 Duyun-ı Umumiye İdaresi) doğrudan veya dolaylı ilgisinin olduğunu söylemek ancak gaipten bilgi sahibi olmakla mümkündür.* Tanzimat reformları denen madrabazlıklar* ise Osmanlı-Türk İmparatorluğu'nun iktisadi, siyasi, kültürel, etnik ipini çeken *"AB kriterlerinin"* ilk versiyonudur. Ne İngiltere ve Fransa'ya verilen iktisadi imtiyazlar ne devşirme/dönme sadrazam ve maliye bakanları, ne de* "doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımları"* ve dış borç, yabancı bankalar sarmalı imparatorluğu diriltemedi. Olan Selçuklu'nun devamı olan 800 yıllık imparatorluğa ve altı milyon Müslüman Türk'ün şahadet şerbetini içmesi ve Atatürk'ün 19 Mayıs 1919'da Samsun'dan bir güneş gibi doğmasına kadar Müslüman Türk'ün *"kara tarihi"* oldu.

*Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun bu maddeden de notu "sıfır".*


Hemen belirtelim* "sıfır problem"* sıfır tolerans demektir. Ancak Sayın Davutoğlu, Sayın Erdoğan ve Sayın Gül komşular ve mesela AB, ABD, İsrail, Barzani, Talabani, Kıbrıs vb. son olarak da üin'de Uygur Türklerinin katliama uğramasına* "cağız…cuğuz"* açıklamaları dışında inanılmaz bir tolerans gösteriyorlar.

Demek ki Davutoğlu'nun tezinin düzeltilmeye ihtiyacı var: *"Komşularımız ve dünya ile "sıfır problem" için Müslüman Türklerin kurbanlık koyun"* olması dış politikası. 

Biz Davutoğlu'ndan devam edelim.

*3-* *"1856 Paris Kongresi'yle 1856 Islahat Fermanı arasındaki bağı…"*

*üçüncünün cevabı:* Paris'te 30 Mart 1856'da akdedilen Paris Barış Antlaşması'na göre Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, Fransa, İngiltere, Piyemonte ve Rusya arasında* "EBEDİ"* bir barışa başlangıç teşkil edecekti. O da ne, daha 20 yıl geçmeden Sırp isyanları, diğer isyanlar derken 1876'daki 93 Harbi ve Rus ordusu Yeşilköy'de. 1856 Islahat Fermanı ile de yabancılara toprak satışının kapısı aralanıverdi. *Neticede artık "Reform manyağı" bir imparatorluk oluverdik.*

*Maalesef Davutoğlu bu maddeden de "sıfır" aldı.*


*4- "İngiltere'yle savaşmış Atatürk'ün, Batılılaşma reformları ve Türkiye'yi Milletler Cemiyeti'ne üye yapması. Milletler Cemiyeti İngiltere öncülüğünde kurulmuştu. Bu iki asırlık süreçte kanlı savaşlar bile yaşandı ama ana doğrultu değişmedi. Bunun adı bugün AB sürecidir."*

*Dördüncü ve sonuncunun cevabı:* ünce belirtelim, *Atatürk Batılılaşma reformları yapmadı. Batılılaşma demedi.* Rahmetli Gazi Paşa* "muasır medeniyet"* için* "milli bir eğitim", "milli bir iktisat"* ve Selefi/Eşarı formatlı hurafelerle dolu Arap İslam anlayışından, İngiliz tarihçi ve siyaset bilimci Toynbee'nin* "kuzey Müslümanlığı"* dediği Semerkant-Buhara-Anadolu eksenindeki Hanefi ameli-Maturidi itikadı İslam'ı öne çıkardı. Yani yüce kitabımız Kur'an'da yer alan akılla ilgili 60 ayet doğrultusunda Kur'an-hadis-akıl temelli bir İslam'ın Müslüman Türk milletine dosdoğru öğrenmesini sağlamak gayreti içinde oldu.

Davutoğlu'nun 200 yıllık sürecinin mağduru Müslüman Türklerdir. Bu sürecin, dış politikada (Hatay ve Milletler Cemiyeti'ne üye olmada olduğu gibi) ekonomide, siyasette istisna dönemi Atatürk dönemidir. Davutoğlu'nun referans verdiği Milletler Cemiyeti'ne Atatürk *"ünce resmen davet etsinler sonra düşünürüz"* demiştir. 

O cemiyet öyle bi fırıldaktır ki üyesi İtalya, bir diğer üyesi Etiyopya'yı yutarken görmezden gelmiş tırıvırı bir kuruluştur.

*Davutoğlu'na bu madden de üzülerek "sıfır" veriyoruz.*


*"Sıfırcı"* Davutoğlu ile Başbakan Erdoğan, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül zaviyesinden baktığımızda AB için de, üin'in Uygur Türklerini katletmekten vazgeçmesi için de ezelden ebede doğru bekleyerek bütün meseleleri *"sıfır problem"*e dönüştürebiliriz.

Mesela 2006-2007 yıllarında Uygur Türklerinden *"Uygur Ana"* Rabia Kader'e Türkiye'ye giriş vizesi vermeyen ve Kader'in başvurularını üst üste reddeden Davutoğlu, Erdoğan ve Gül üçlüsüdür. üünkü Rabia Hanım üin'in Uygur özerk bölgesindeki 55 milyon Türk'ten biridir. Türk olmakla kaybetti. İkincisi Rabia Hanım ve Uygur Türkleri Müslüman'dır ama *"Müslüman kardeşler"*, FKü, Hamas veya Vahabi türü Müslüman değildir. Yani Arap veya devşirme/dönme Müslüman değildir. Batı'nın veya İsrail'in taşeronu *"Müslümanlar"*dan olmadıkları için de kaybettiler. üçüncüsü insanlık. İnsanlık için de Müslüman Uygur Türkleriyle harbiden ilgilenmek için Davutoğlu, Erdoğan ve Gül'ün vakti olmayabilir veya *"sıfır problem"* gereği 200 yıl bekleyebilirler.

Sayın Davutoğlu ile ilk tatlı-sert tartışmamız İstanbul-üırağan Otel'de verdiği bir seminer vesilesi ile yanılmıyorsam 1997'de olmuştu. Konya-Taşkent'li Davutoğlu ülker ailesi ile dünür. Daha o zamanlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Müslüman Türk merkezli milli politikalarına uymayan *"sıfır" fikirlere* sahipti.

*Allah Uygur ve Anadolu Türklüğüne de sabır versin. Az kaldı, ilk sandıkta gidiciler.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Fındık devrimi sahte kokuyor!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*16.07.2009*



Yağcı kalemler, önünü arkasını incelemeden fındık yağı vıcıklığına geçtiler. Vıcık vıcık;* “fındık devrimi yapıldı... Fındık reformu gerçekleşti”* diye yazıyorlar.

TMO (devlet) fındık almayacak.

Sökene 300 TL verilecek.

Dikene 150 TL sunulacak.

Devrimin mayası tutarsa(!) 39 şehirdeki fındık üretimi, 13 il ile sınırlandırılacak. 406 bine çıkmış fındık üreticisi sayısı 241 bine indirilecek. 

*Ey okur! Yüzüne yumruk indir.*

*Baldırına çimdik at.*

*Kafanı duvara vur.*

*Ve hatırla!*

2002 yılında AKP iktidara geldiğinde ve Tayyip Erdoğan da Başbakan olduğunda* “Türkiye’nin yine fazla fındık üretimi sorunu”* vardı. Fındık alanları fazlaydı. Devlet fındığı alıp, hepsini dış ve iç pazara satamadığı için depolar doluyor, zarar büyüyordu. 7 yıl içinde AKP iktidarı ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Karadenizli’den oy alabilmek için “*yüksek alım fiyatları ile ve ihraç edemeyip depoda bekletme, zararı devlete yükleme pahasına”* çiftçileri ödüllendirdi, ekim alanları da 100 bin hektar büyüdü.

540 bin hektardı.

642 bin hektara çıktı.

şimdi yine Hazine desteğiyle (yani yine Türkiye genelinden vergilerle toplanmış devlet parasını Karadeniz özeline aktararak) 2009-2012 yılları arasında toplam 2.6 milyar TL *“fındık bahçelerini sökme ve alternatif yeni ürün ekme desteği”* sunacaklar.

Ver yüksek fiyatı.

Karadenizli’yi yüreklendir.

Adamlar büyütsün bahçeyi.

Sen oyları topla.

Sonra ver yine devlet parasını.

*Söktür diktirdiğin fındığı.*

*Bunun adı devrim olsun!*

Tayyip Erdoğan Başbakan seçildiği 2002 yılında; fındık alımını FİSKOBİRLİK yapıyordu. O yıllarda FİSKOBİRLİK’in Başkanı Salih Erdem adlı kişiydi ve AKP’li değildi, onu FİSKOBİRLİK’in başından atmak ve yerine bir AKP’li koymak için üç kez seçim yapıldı. Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi (TMO), tarihinde görülmedik bir hamle ile* “fındık alımına”* memur edildi. TMO’nun başına da AKP’nin ilçe başkanlarından Lütfi Bayraktar getirildi. Lütfi Bayraktar, TMO Başkanı olunca Fiskobirlik’in deposundan 80 bin ton fındığı kilosu 4 liradan satın aldı, sonra kilosu 4 liradan aldığı fındığın 30 bin tonunu birliğe tekrar 1 liradan sattı, FİSKOBİRLİK de, TMO’dan kilosu 1 liraya aldığı fındığı piyasaya kilosu 2 liradan sundu. TMO fındık alımında ve satımında; piyasanın-ticaretin-üretimin-arz ve talebin evrensel kurallarına göre değil, AKP’nin ve Başbakan’ın oy getirecek emirlerine göre hareket etti. 2005-2006-2007-2008 yıllarında birike birike TMO’nun fındık stoğu 535 bin tona çıktı,* görev zararı 2 katrilyon TL’*ye ulaştı. Oylar ise AKP’ye aktı.

2002’de iktidar oldular.

*“Fındık TMO’nun işi”* dediler.

Zarar büyüdü, geldik 2009’a.

*“Fındık TMO’nun işi değil”* diyorlar.

Devrim diye yazı yazdırıyorlar.

Sahte devrim!

Yalan kokuyor!

Karadenizli fındık üreticisi, altyapısı hazırlanmadan, tekelci-alivreci fındık tüccarıyla yüz yüze bırakılıyor.

*Devrim yakında zortlar!*


***


*DURMAYAYALIM HEP SORALIM!* 

Türkiye’yi ve dünyayı ayağa kaldırdılar; Ordu’da *“AKP’yi ve Gülen’i bitirme”* andıçları yapıldı dediler. Sızdırma-süzdürme-vurma-kollama haber yazdırdılar. Sızdırılan belge miydi, kağıt parçası mıydı? 

*Unutuldu! Unutturuldu!*

Başbakan’ın bizzat kendisi;* “Belge gerçekse çok vahimdir, gerçek değilse daha vahimdir”* diye açıklama yapmıştı. Tutuklu avukat Serdar üztürk, bürosuna sahte belge ile mermilerin gizlice konulduğunu söylüyor ve *“devlet isterse koyanları 24 saatte bulur”* diyor.

Bugün 34 gün doldu.

Gerçeği henüz anlayamadık.

Kim yazdı belgeyi?

Kim koydu çekmeceye?

Kim sızdırdı gazeteye?

Amaçları neydi?

Bulunmadı, bulunamadı.

*“Kağıt parçasıdır”* diyen Genelkurmay da kumpasın peşini bıraktı mı, bıraktırıldı mı? Kendisine çamur atıldığını söyleyen Albay Dursun üiçek de niçin dava açmadı?

Unutmayalım!

Unutturmayalım!

Durmadan soralım.

Demokrasiyi savunalım.

ünemlidir!

...

----------


## bozok

*Kötü yönetimin faturası: İşsizlik ve vergi zamları*


*Erdal SAğLAM*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*16.07.2009*




DüN açıklanan veriler, gelen vergi haberleri, bence Türkiye’nin, ülke ekonomisinin kötü yönetilmesinin faturasının halka nasıl çıktığını çarpıcı biçimde gösteren veriler ve haberlerdi.


Bugün bazı gazetelerde dün açıklanan rakamlar doğrultusunda,* “işsizliğin azalmaya başladığını”* okuyacaksınız. Mart sonunda yüzde 15.8 olan işsizlik oranının nisan ayı sonunda yüzde 14.9’a inmesi bir açıdan bakıldığında, işsizlik oranında azalma olduğu, krizin hasarının artık tamirine başlandığı, dolayısıyla ekonomide işlerin nasıl iyi yola girdiğinin bir göstergesi olarak yorumlanabilir.

Ancak çok yönlü yani tarafsız bakılmaya çalışılıp rakamların altına inildiğinde, mevsimsel etkiler nedeniyle böyle bir düşüş göründüğü, geçen yılın aynı ayıyla kıyaslandığında önemli artışların yaşandığı, mevsimsel etkilerden arındırıldığında ise işsizlik oranında artışın devam ettiği gözükecektir.

Türkiye’nin, sağlam mali yapısıyla bu küresel krizden en az etkilenecek ülkeler arasında yeralması gerekiyordu. Ancak en hızlı küçülen dolayısıyla işsizliği en hızlı artan ülkeler sıralamasında başı çeken ülkeler arasına girdi. 

Yani nisan ayında işsizlik oranının mart ayına kıyasla düşmüş olması, ülkenin,ekonominin kötü yönetildiği gerçeğini değiştirmediği gibi, rakamların dibine inildiğinde, doğrudan kötü yönetimi ispat ettiği ortaya çıkıyor

Dün gelen ikinci haber akaryakıta yapılan vergi zammıydı. Bu zam bence çok yönlü olarak değerlendirilmesi gereken bir zam.

Herşeyden önce de, kötü yönetimin bir faturası olarak değerlendirilmeli.

*Dün açıklanan vergi zammı, aynı zamanda Hükümetin piyasa ekonomisine ters düşen senaryolar içine girdiğini, ülkenin bağımsız kurumlarını bu senaryolara alet ettiğini de gösteriyordu.*


*EPDK’NIN BAğIMSIZLIğI SIFIRLANDI*

üünkü Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurulu (EPDK), bence hiç üzerine vazife olmayan* “akaryakıt tavan fiyatı”* belirleyip, özellikle akaryakıt bayilerini büyük ölçüde zarara uğrattı. Böyle bir kararı bence, piyasa kuralları içinde, ancak Rekabet Kurulu alabilirdi... 

Bu yolla, yani piyasa kuralları içinde düzenlenmesi gereken fiyatlar devlet zoruyla geri çekilirken, hemen ardından da bu vergi zammı geldi. Yani bu karar EPDK’nın bağımsızlığının sıfırlandığını, saygınlığının bırakılmadığını da ortaya koydu.

Peki bu zam nereden çıktı? Hani dış talep yani ihracat yoktu, üretimi canlandırmak için iç talebi canlandırmak gerekiyordu, hani bunun için tüm meslek kuruluşları “kriz varsa çare de var” kampanyaları düzenlemişti, noldu?

Bu vergi zammı tümüyle içtalebi sınırlayacak, diğer sektörlere dalga dalga yayılacak bir zam. Tamam enflasyon sorunumuz yok da, içtalep olmayınca üretimin olmadığı gerçeğini unuttuk mu? Bu karar neye hizmet edecek?

Zammın asıl nedeni ise açık; bütçe açıkları had safhaya ulaştı, Hükümet yine en kolay vergi alacağı kalemlere sarıldı; sigara ile ehliyet-pasaport gibi değerli kağıtlara yapılan yüzde 50’lik zamlardan sonra asıl büyük vergi kalemi olan akaryakıt fiyatlarına yüksek oranlı zam geldi. 

Böylece seçim nedeniyle artan kamu harcamalarının, küresel krizi görememek ve önlem alamamak nedeniyle ortaya çıkan kötü yönetimin getirdiği bütçe açıklarının, mali disiplinsizliğin faturası, geniş halk kesimlerine çıkarılıyor.

*Yani oyun aynı; politikacıların oy almak için başvurduğu populizmin faturasını yine halk ödüyor. Kötü yönetim dediğim de işte bu...* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Halk mutsuz, halkın yüzü gülmüyor...*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*17 Temmuz 2009*




*TAYYİP Bey yatsın kalksın dünyayı saran global krize dua etsin.*

Global kriz onun kurtarıcısı oldu. 

Başbakan, *“Bizim suçumuz yok. Global kriz”* diye beraatini ilan etti.

Oysa bu gerçek değil. 

Eğer Amerika’daki bazı açgözlü uyanıklar dünyanın başına *“zehirli kağıtlar”*ı sarmasalardı bu kriz çıkmayacaktı. 

Ama Türkiye kendi krizini kaçınılmaz olarak yaşayacaktı. 

üünkü AKP’nin yürüttüğü sürdürülemez ekonomik model bir gün gelip duvara toslayacaktı. 

Global kriz çıkınca ve hızla dünyayı sarınca *Tayyip* Bey paçayı kurtardı.

*“Kriz bizi teğet geçecek”* diye milletin ağızına bir parmak da bal çaldı.

Ama kısa bir süre sonra Başbakan’ın sözlerinin ne kadar palavra olduğu Türk ekonomisindeki şok küçülme ile ortaya çıktı. 

Hükümet benzine 23, mazota 18 kuruş zam yapmak zorunda kaldı. 

Bu ne demektir biliyor musunuz?

Bu A’dan Z’ye kadar her şeye zam gelecek demektir.

Halk zaten geçim sıkıntısı içinde inim inim inliyor, işsizlik feci boyutlarda, insanlar evlerine ekmek götüremiyorlar, mutfaklar yanıyor.

Okurlardan *“Gazete almakta bile zorlanıyoruz”* şikayetleri yağıyor *(bu sık sık gazeteleri boykot etme çağrıları yapan Başbakan’ı eminim çok mutlu ediyordur*).

Bu zamların nedeni çaresiz kalan hükümetin özel tüketim vergisini arttırması oldu.

Halkımız sıkı dursun, bu vergiler sürecek, yenileri gelecek. 

Hükümet tam anlamıyla çarşafa dolaşmış durumda. 

Sen ülkeyi sorumsuzca yönetmeye kalkarsan, yerel seçimlerde yüzde 55 oy hedefini yakalamak için sorumsuzca kesenin ağzını açarsan...

*“Kriz bizi teğet geçecek”* deyip yan gelip yatarsan...

Sonra da krizin altında ezilmemek için panikle abuk sabuk paketler devreye sokarsan olacağı budur.

şurası kesin, AKP Türkiye’yi yönetme inisiyatifini elinden kaçırdı. 

ünceki gün Erdek’teydim. Erdek ve çevresi *“ortadirek”*in tatil yeri.
Güneye inecek ve orada tatil yapacak gücü olmayan emekliler, orta halli insanlar Erdek’i tercih ediyor. 

Daha çok Ankara’dan, Bursa’dan, İç Ege kentlerinden geliyorlar.
Bir kısmının evleri var, evleri olmayanlar da pansiyonlarda kalıyorlar. 
Yılın yorgunluğunu denize girerek, güneşte yatarak gideriyorlar.
Belediyenin düzenlediği etkinlikler çerçevesindeki bir panelde konuştuk.

Konu *“Medya, medya etiği, demokrasi ve siyaset”ti.* 

İnsanlar medya ile siyasi gelişmeler konusunda son derece duyarlıydı. 
üzellikle iktidarın medyaya dönük baskılarına, yandaş medyaya tepkiliydiler. 

İktidarın devleti ele geçirmesine, iç ve dış bazı güç odaklarının yönlendirdiği Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne dönük saldırılara karşı öfkeliydiler. 

Ekonomik yönden büyük sıkıntılar içindeydiler. 

Benim izlenimim şu oldu: 

İnsanların yüzü gülmüyor, insanlar mutlu değil, ülkelerinin kötü yönetilmesinden ve gelecekten ciddi endişe duyuyorlar.

...

----------


## bozok

*Eğitimde tehlikeli tablo*


*üSS’de bırakın 30 bine yakın öğrencinin tek bir soruyu doğru çözememesini...*


*Fen Bilimleri’*nden 704 bin öğrenci, *Matematik*’ten 251 bin öğrenci bir tek soru bile çözememiştir. Bir tek soru bile çözemeyen yüz binlerce öğrenci acaba lise diplomasını nasıl alabiliyor? 
Vahamet ortada...


E*ğitim-İş* Antalya şube Başkanı *İbrahim Daş* çarpıcı durumu şöyle anlatıyor:

“*üSS’*de baraj puanları geçen yıl ve bu yıl düşürülmüştür. 145 baraj puanını aşmak için 120 sorudan sadece 12 soruyu çözmek yeterli hale getirilmiştir. Yani 10 üzerinden 2 alanlar sınavı kazanmış sayılmaktadır. Eğitim sisteminin temel amacı elbette sınavlarda yüksek puan almak yerine, iyi bir yurttaş, iyi bir insan, bilime inanan ve çağdaş düşünen bireyler yetiştirmektir. Sınav sonuçlarıyla bir kez daha ortaya çıkan akademik başarısızlık eğitim sistemimizin geldiği noktayı işaret eden göstergelerden sadece biridir. Başarısız gidişin sorumluları başta AKP hükümetinin Milli Eğitim Bakanı’dır. Bu gidiş tehlikelidir. Geleceğimizi emanet edeceğimiz gençlerimizin iyi bir eğitimden geçirilmesi için Türk eğitim sistemi acil olarak masaya yatırılarak önlemler alınmalıdır. Her şeyden önemlisi eğitim ulusal olmalıdır. Yedi yıldır *AKP* hükümetinin Milli Eğitim politikalarının ülkemizdeki eğitimi ne hale getirdiği ortadadır.”



*17.07.2009 / Y. BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Ordumuza yapılanları içime sindiremem*


*TüRK* Ordusu’nun askerlerini neredeyse her gün şehit eden bir şiddet çetesine bölücü, terörist, katil, suçlu demeyi reddeden bir partinin bir üyesi, *Türk Ordusu’*nun savaş dışında mümkün olan en yüksek rütbesine gelmiş, ömür boyu görevini şerefiyle ve ettiği yemine bağlı kalarak başarıyla temsil etmiş bir komutanımız hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuluyor! 

Sayın komutanımızın işlediği iddia edilen suç, ülkemizin güç bir zamanında iç ve dış güvenliğini tehdit ettiğine inanılan bazı kişiler hakkında bir bilgi notu *‘andıç’*mış... Bu not, komutanın mensup olduğu ve komuta ettiği ordumuzun yasa ile belirlenmiş ‘*ülkesini dış ve iç düşmanlara karşı koruma’* görevinin bir parçası olarak hazırlanmış değil midir?

ünemli olan bu yapılan işin yasal olup olmadığıdır. 

Bir komutanın yargılanıp yargılanamayacağını ilgili askeri mahkeme değerlendirir.

*Artık yeter!* Yaşamlarını güvenliğimiz, huzurumuz için vermeye yemin etmiş insanlara, amaçları ülkemize zarar vermek olanlara açıkça destek çıkanlar tarafından saldırılmasına çarpık bir demokrasi anlayışı çerçevesinde fırsat tanınması beni isyan ettirmektedir. Ordumuza bir irticacı-bölücü koalisyonu tarafından artık gündelik olarak yapılan rezil saldırılar beni ve çevremdeki aklı başında tüm insanları çileden çıkartmakta, yaşamlarımızı zehir etmektedir. Hukuka müdahale kimsenin haddi değilse de, bizim için her gün şehit ve gazi olan insanlara ve komutanlarına yapılan haksız saldırılar karşısındaki isyanımı yurtaşlarımla paylaşmak sanırım bir vatandaş olarak en doğal hakkımdır: *Yeter! Yeter! Yeter!*


*Prof. Dr. Celal şENGüR*





*17.07.2009 / Y. BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Dışişleri Sözcüsü, Başbakan'ı nasıl yalanlar?* 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*15 Temmuz 2009 üarşamba, Türk dış politikasının geldiği noktayı göstermesi bakımından tarihe geçmesi gereken bir gündür. "Ne oldu 15 Temmuz'da?" diye soracak olanlara anlatalım:* 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Bilindiği gibi, Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın dünyada ve Türkiye’de yaşanan olaylar hakkındaki görüşleri her hafta üarşamba günü Bakanlık Sözcüsü tarafından kamuoyuna aktarılır. Yıllardır devam eden bu uygulama çerçevesinde, geniş katılımlı basın toplantıları düzenlenir ve gazetecilerin Dışişlerini ilgilendiren her konudaki soruları yanıtlanır. Bunun dışında kamuoyunun bilmesinde yarar görülen çalışmalar, gelişmeler, görüşler açıklanır.


15 Temmuz üarşamba günü, Dışişleri Sözcüsü Büyükelçi Burak üzügergin, haftalık olağan bilgilendirme toplantılarından birini daha yaptı. Doğal olarak kendisine, Doğu Türkistan’da yaşananlar ve Türkiye’nin bundan sonra nasıl hareket edeceği soruldu.


Soru önemliydi çünkü daha 4 gün önce, yani 11 Temmuz’da bu ülkenin Başbakanı, üin’in ‘Sincan üzerk bölgesi’ diye andığı Doğu Türkistan’daki Uygur isyanı ve üinli Hanlarla 10 gündür yaşanan etnik çatışmaları ‘adeta soykırım’ diye nitelemiş, bu yüzden Pekin’den sert tepkiler gelmişti.


Başbakan’dan önce de Dışişleri Bakanlığı koltuğuna oturduğu günden beri iki adet Türkmen, bir adet de Uygur katliamı yaşamak gibi bir talihsizlik geçiren Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, İslam Konferansi ürgütü’nü acil tavır almaya çağırmıştı. Başbakan Erdoğan ile Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu’nun ortaklaşa dile getirdikleri bir diğer önemli konu ise* “BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nin harekete geçirileceğiydi”.* Yani, Türkiye’nin tepkisi, en yetkili ağızlar tarafından bu derece yüksek bir çıtaya oturtulmuştu…


Oysa, Dışişleri Sözcüsü Başbakan’dan da, Dışişleri Bakanı’ndan da *“yüksek bir iradeymiş”* de bizim haberimiz yokmuş…* Sözcü üzügergin*’in 15 Temmuz üarşamba günü yaptığı açıklamayı okuyalım:


*“Birçok resmi açıklama yapıldı. (Erdoğan ve Davutoğlu’nun açıklamalarını kastediyor) Bizim basın üzerinden birbirimize mesaj vermeye ihtiyacımız yok. Akrabalarımızın kaderleriyle ilgilenmemizin gayet doğal olduğunu hep söylüyoruz. Kamuoyumuzda da derin bir üzüntü ve infial var. Biz üinli yetkililerden bölgede birlik, düzen, sükunet ve uyumu yani kısaca istikrarı sağlamalarını beklediğimizi hep söyledik. Türkiye olarak da her tür yardıma hazır olduğumuzu ilettik. Yavaş yavaş nispi bir istikrarın yerleştiğini duyuyoruz… Olayların iç yüzünü soğukkanlı biçimde elbette üin makamları ortaya çıkarmaya çalışıyor, (Sanki üin Dışişleri’nin sözcüsü!) ki talebimiz de zaten budur. Bir yandan da ortaya çıkan görüntüler bizi yaraladı. Yani işin aslını öğrenmek lazımdır ve suçlular kimse cezalandırılmalıdır. Ama kamuoyumuzun olaya gösterdiği tepki bölgeden yansıyan görüntülere oldu, ki takdir edersiniz ki Uygur değil, dünyanın başka bir bölgesinde meydana gelse eşit derecede bizi etkilerdi.”*


Gelelim, açıklamanın en önemli kısmına…


Sözcü üzügergin, Türkiye’nin BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nin geçici üyesi olarak konuyu bu platforma taşıyıp taşımayacağı sorulunca şöyle devam ediyor: 


*“Türkiye’nin omuzlarındaki manevi görev ve sorumlulukları vardır ama şu ana dek böyle bir girişim olmamıştır. şu anda planlı bir ziyaret olmasa da Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün ziyaretinin yarattığı ivmeden yararlanarak, muhtelif heyetlerin üin’e gitmesi söz konusu olabilir ancak bu olası ziyaretler sadece bölgede yaşananlar çerçevesinde olmayacaktır. üin ile ilişkilerimizi tek bu konuya ne üin hapsetmek ister, ne biz. İki ülkede, ilişkilerin zarar görmesine engel olmak ve ilişkileri ileriye götürmek için gerekli siyasi irade bulunmaktadır.”*


Yani, Başbakan ve Dışişleri Bakanı’nın belirttiği gibi Türkiye’nin konuyu BM Güvenlik Konseyi’ne taşımak gibi bir girişimi yokmuş! Bunu kimden öğreniyoruz? Dışişleri Sözcüsü’nden…


Dışişleri Sözcüsü bu kadarla yetinmedi. Yandaş medyanın* “İkinci One Minute”* diye parlattığı Erdoğan’ın* “Rabia Kadir’e vize veririz”* çıkışını da *“yalanladı”. “Böyle bir konuda bilgim yok”* deyip konuyu kapattı…

Bu açıklamalardan sonra Sözcü’ye ne mi oldu? Hiç.

Görevine aynen devam ediyor. *“üin mallarını protesto edelim”* diyen Sanayi Bakanı Nihat Ergün’ü aynı gün jet hızıyla* “yalanlayan”* basın müşavirinin görevine devam ettiği gibi…

Ben bundan sonra Başbakanların, Bakanların değil bakanlık sözcülerinin ve basın müşavirlerinin dediğine bakarım…



*yazan : 17.07.2009 / Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Bremen mızıkacıları*


*BüTüE açığı olağanüstü boyutlara ulaştı, yapılan öngörüler kötüleşmenin giderek artacağı yönünde.*


İşsizlik, özellikle genç işsizliği, oransal olarak bu ülkenin tarihinde görülmemiş boyutlarda,ekonomik küçülme sosyal karmaşa endişesi yaratıyor.

En son *‘kapanan şirket sayısı’*nın %20 arttığına dair veri açıklandı. üniversite sınav sonuçları eğitim sisteminin kangren olduğunu ortaya koyuyor.

İktidar, hiçbir insaf ölçüsü ile bağdaşmayacak *‘zamlar’la* zulmetmeye başladı. Suya, şekere ve petrol ürünlerine yapılan zamların hiçbir makul gerekçesi olamaz. Bir gecede, *KDV* oranlarında yapılan artış, turizm işletmecilerini şoka soktu.

İktidar medyası ve akademisyen yandaşları, askeri yargının alanını daraltıyoruz, *‘askeri vesayet’*ten kurtuluyoruz, demokratikleşiyoruz teranesi ile *‘göz bağlamacılığı’*nı sürdürmeye çalışıyor. 

Siyaset sosyolojisinin temel prensibidir, *“Aç insan için özgürlük hiçbir şey ifade etmez”.*

Kaldı ki, demokrasi ve özgürlük kavramlarının klasik anlamları ile *AKP* ve yandaşlarının verdikleri anlamlar arasında ciddi farklılıklar var.

Bremen mızıkacıları.*..* Ekonominin zorlandığı bugünlerde *‘sanal demokrasi mücadelesi’*nden başlarını kaldıramıyorlar. Ekonomist olanlar bile, Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, askeri yargının görev alanı ve askeri vesayet konularında *Başbakan’*ın tabiri ile top çeviriyorlar.



*Yalçın BAYER / Hürriyet Gzt. / 19.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Yargı ihtilali*


*ANAYASA Mahkemesi’nin, Başkanvekili Paksüt hakkındaki telefon dinleme tutanaklarını 1’e karşı 10 oyla “Kanunsuz telefon dinlemeleri delil olamaz ve geçersiz” biçiminde karara bağlaması hukukun tecellisidir.* *Ergenekon soruşturmalarına esas teşkil eden bir çok benzer hususların ne kadar mesnetsiz olduğunun açık göstergesidir.*


*Ne yazık ki,* Adalet Bakanı *“hakkında bir soruşturma açılmamış bir Hakim veya Savcı’nın yeri değiştirilemez”* diyor ve bunu Ergenekon’la ilgili hakim ve savcılar lehine kullanmak istiyor.

HSYK da, özellikle bahse konu özel statüye haiz Hakim veya Savcılar hakkında soruşturma için Adalet Bakanı’ndan izin istemelerine rağmen Adalet Bakanı’nın buna* “müsaade etmediğinden”* yapılamıyor ve soruşturma yok addediliyor, diyor. Esas tartışma da bu noktada düğümleniyor.

*Yani, HSYK’ya ait olan bir yetki, yürütmeye tanınan izin mekanizması ile engellenip kullandırılmıyor.*

Yargıtay Başkanı Gerçeker, dün Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile görüşmesinde muhtemelen yürütmenin yargıya müdahale etmekte olduğunu ve bundan vazgeçilmesi gerektiğini söylediğini düşünmemek mümkün değildir.

HSYK’nın toplantısının bugüne kalması tansiyonun düşürüleceği anlamına gelse de, zaman içerisinde siyasi iktidarın bu niyetinden vazgeçmeyeceği ve arzu ettiği yargı mensuplarını* ‘köşe başlarına’* getireceği, hukuk çevrelerince kaygıyla bakılmaktadır.

Bize göre, HSYK’nca asıl soruşturulması gereken ve fakat Adalet Bakanı tarafından müsaade edilmediği için yok sayılan soruşturma neticesinde; özellikle Ergenekon hakim ve savcılarının değiştirilmesinin engellenmesi esasen yeni Türk Medeni Kanunu 2 md./ 2. fıkrası gereğince* “Herkes, haklarını kullanırken ve borçlarını yerine getirirken dürüstlük kurallarına uymak zorundadır. Bir hakkın açıkça kötüye kullanılmasını (kanuna karşı hile) hukuk düzeni korumaz”*, aksine cezalandırılır.

Sonuç olarak yaşadığımız bu şaibeli süreçte rejimi korumak için adeta yargı, *‘ihtilal’* yapma durumunda bırakılıyor. *Ne günlere geldik!..*


*H.H.-Hukukçu*



*21.07.2009 / Y. BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*İş, aş, ekmek, umut yok; darbe mugalatası ile cepheleştirme var!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/07/2009* 




Tayyip Erdoğan’ın son dönemde yaptığı konuşmaların içeriğine bakın!

İş yani icraat yoktur.

Aş yoktur.

üretim yoktur.

Ama en önemlisi geleceğe dair zerre bir ümit de yoktur.

7 yıldır iktidarda olan AKP’nin düştüğü duruma bakar mısınız?

ülke borcunu 214 milyar dolardan 507 milyar dolara çıkarmasına ve Telekom gibi Tüpraş gibi en temel kurumları özelleştirme adıyla nakde çevirmesine rağmen maliyet toplamı 2 milyar dolar civarı olan duble yolun dışında neredeyse tek bir çivi çakamamıştır.

Evet yüzlerce milyar doların ne olduğu ya da nereye gittiği sorusu koca bir muammadır!

üyle çünkü böylesine büyük bir ülke borçlanması yaşanırken, ekonomik dengeler de zerre düzelmemiş tersine daha da bozulmuştur.

AKP yüzde 8’lerde aldığı işsizliği 7 yılda iki katına yani yüzde 15 küsurlara taşımıştır.

Dahası cari açığı da katlamıştır.

İhracat ithalata yani montaja dönüştürülerek KOBİ’ler yere serilmiştir.

En önemlisi bütçe açığı hiçbir dönemde görülmediği gibi şahlanmış ve ilk 6 ayda 17 milyar doların üstüne çıkmıştır.

Tarım ise zerre mübalağasız tasfiye sürecine sokulmuş ve kendine yeten Türkiye bırakın dışarıdan buğdayı almayı Yunanistan’dan bile pamuk ithal eder duruma düşürülmüştür.

üok çok özet olarak sunduğumuz bu bilanço gösteriyor ki AKP icraatta yerlerde sürünüyor.

Vahim olan şey yukarıda da belirtiğim gibi geleceğe dair zerre bir ümidin olmaması, tersine topluma karamsarlığın hakim olmasıdır.

İşte böyle bir tabloda Tayyip Erdoğan icraat acizliğini, istismar ya da mugalatalarla doldurmak istiyor!

Hatırlayın toplum uzun bir zaman AB diye uyutuldu.

Güpe gündüz havai fişekler patlatılıp dünün şeytanı (!) AB topluma adeta cennet diye takdim edildi.

Aradan geçen süre içinde Avrupa Birliği balonu patlayınca hemen türbana sarıldı.

Bir yıl türbanla idare etti derken askerin yardımı ile (Büyükanıt’ın muhtırasını kast ediyorum) demokrasi mücahitliğine soyundu.

2007 Temmuz seçimlerinde baktı ki darbe ve asker istismarı iş yapıyor, bu işi projeye dönüştürdü ve Ergenekon’u icat etti.

Bu iş için TSK’daki anti Amerikancı yükselişten rahatsız olan Washington’dan da destek aldı.

AKP bu şekilde hem gündeme hakim oldu, hem de iktidarına ortak gördüğü TSK’yı imaj erozyonuna soktu.

Evet görüyorsunuz, Türkiye ikinci dünya savaşından beri en büyük ekonomik çöküşü yaşarken Tayyip Erdoğan nelerle uğraşıyor.

*Peki toplum bunu yer mi?*

*Dezenformasyon öylesine şiddetli ki peşinen yemez diyemiyorum!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan için ’faydalı’ bir açıklama*


*Mehmet Y. Yılmaz*
*Hürriyet Gazetesi*
*23.07.2009*




*BAşBAKAN Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Suriye gezisine giderken yaptığı konuşmada "faydalı gördüğü bir açıklama" yaptı.*

Gerçekten eğitici ve öğretici bir açıklama olduğu için aynen aktarıyorum:

*"Bir şeyi açıklamakta fayda görüyorum. Bu kararnameler Adalet Bakanlığı’nın hazırlığıyla olur. Adalet Bakanlığı raporunu, HSYK’ya bildirir ve HSYK’da bunu inceler.*

*İstenmeyen gelişmeler oldu. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın çalışmasından başka bir çalışma ortaya çıktı. Temennim odur ki Adalet Bakanlığı’nın göndermiş olduğu listeyle ilgili çalışma tamamlanır. Böylece bu beklentiler cevabını bulmuş olur."*

Bu "faydalı açıklamadan" öğreniyoruz ki HÃ¡kimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın hazırladığı yargıç ve savcı atamalarını *"aynen kabul etmek zorunda olan"* bir kuruluştur!

Kendisi bir şey öneremez, önerirse bu *"istenmeyen gelişme"* sayılmalıdır!

Ama o zaman da şöyle bir sorun çıkıyor: *HSYK, Bakanlık’tan gelen listeleri aynen onaylamak zorundaysa, neden var?*

Bir şeyi *"onaylama"* makamı, önüne geleni *"aynen kabul etmek zorunda"* ise o makama *"onay makamı"* denilebilir mi?

şimdi ben de *"Başbakan için faydalı bir açıklama"* yapayım:

*Yargı bağımsızlığının teminatlarından biri de yargıç ve savcı atamalarının siyasi etkilerden olabildiğince uzak tutulmasıdır*.

"Siyasetin yönlendirdiği bir kurum" sayılması gereken Adalet Bakanlığı, bu atamalarda tek ve son söz sahibi ise bu bağımsızlıktan söz edemeyiz.

*Başbakan’ın istediği gibi yönetilen adalet mekanizmalarının olduğu sistemlere ise demokrasi diyemiyoruz.*

*Başbakan, gerçekte ne istediğini söylese de hepimiz öğrensek!*


*Gardırop ahlakçılığı da bu olsa gerek*

*BAşBAKAN Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*, uzun süre saklamaya çalıştığı ama sonra dayanamayıp ortaya koyduğu dünya görüşüne uygun açıklamalar yapmaya devam ediyor.

*Harbiye*’deki *Kongre Vadisi* inşaatını incelemek için otomobiliyle bölgeye gittikten sonra şöyle bir açıklama yaptı:

*"O tesisleri denetlemeye giderken maalesef gençliğimizin bir bölümünün halini gördük. üzüntü vericiydi. Böyle sınırsız, kontrolsüz bir ahlaki erozyonun olduğu yapılanma bizi dertlendiriyor."*

Başbakan, o yolculuğunu her zaman yaptığı gibi gerçekleştirdi. ünde eskortlar, arkada eskortlar, ambulans, kendisine eşlik eden kişilerin makam arabaları vs.

O geçecek diye yollar kapatıldığı için de son sürat geçip gitti.

O yolculuk sırasında sadece camdan dışarıyı görme olanağına sahipti, çünkü inşaat bölgesine yaya ve araç girmesi yasak.

*Yani kimseyle oturup bir çay içerek sohbet etmedi, içlerinde yaşamadı, derinlemesine bir incelemede bulunamadı.*

*Sadece gördüğü gençlerin kılık kıyafetleriyle bir izlenim ve kesin fikir sahibi oldu*.

Daha önce *"İnsanları kılık kıyafetleriyle yargılamayın"* diyen de kendisinden başkası değildi.

O gençlerin Başbakan’ın hoşuna gitmeleri için *"türban"* takmaları, *badem bıyık* bırakmaları mı gerekiyordu?

*Buna da "gardırop ahlakçılığı" mı demeliyiz acaba?*

Başbakan’a gazetelerin üçüncü sayfalarındaki haberleri ve son zamanlarda giderek artan yolsuzluk haberlerini (mesela Deniz Feneri haberlerini) dikkatle okumasını, fotoğraflarına dikkatle bakmasını öneriyorum.

*Kılık kıyafetleriyle "iyi ahlaklı" görünenlerin neler yapabileceklerini böylece öğrenebilir*.


*Eğitimde en önemli sorun bu muydu?*

*YüK,* önümüzdeki yıldan itibaren üSS sınav sistemini değiştirdi ve meslek liselerindeki katsayı uygulamasını kaldırdı.

Böylece meslek liselerini düz lise haline getirmek yolunda da bir adım atılmış oldu.

*Amaç elbette ki imam hatip mezunlarının istedikleri dalda yüksek eğitim yapmalarının yolunu açabilmek*.

Türkiye’de normal lise eğitiminin iflas ettiğini tartışmaya başlamamızın üzerinden daha bir hafta geçmedi bile.

*Ve koca profesörlerin bulabildiği ilk çare "imam hatipliler istedikleri fakülteye girsinler"!*

Bunun siyasi bir karar olduğu, *eğitim sistemimizin sorunlarına hiçbir çözüm getirmeyeceğini* söylemeye bilmem gerek var mı?

*şunu bile sormuyorlar kendilerine: İmam hatipliler istedikleri fakülteye girsinler de sonra nasıl iş bulacaklar?*

Avrupa’nın genç nüfusu olmakla övünüyoruz. Ama o gençleri, bir meslek sahibi yapmadan getirip üniversite kapılarına yığıyoruz. üniversiteye girebilenler için iş bulma sorunu sadece dört yıl ertelenmiş oluyor, onlar da mezun olup eğitimli işsizler olarak hayata karışıyorlar.

*Temel sorunumuz bu: Daha çok genci, modern bir meslek eğitimine tabi tutmanın yollarını aramak ve bulmak zorundayız.*

*Ama öyle görünüyor ki bu sorun, iktidarın umurunda bile değil!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Açlık mertliği bozar Sayın Başbakan!..* 

*Başbakan Erdoğan hafta sonu "söylevlerinde" iki şey söyledi. Partisinin Ankara İl Kongresi'nde, yıllardır partilerinin başında oldukları için Baykal ve Bahçeli'yi eleştirmek isterken, "Yahu doymadınız? Yıllar yılı bu ülkede milletvekilliği yaptınız, doymadınız mı?" dedi.* 


Acaba Sayın Başbakan, milletvekilliğini *“doyma yeri”* olarak mı görüyor?


O zaman muhalefete, *“Galiba siz doydunuz ki, milletvekilliği ve genel başkanlığı bırakacaksınız”* karşılığını verme hakkı düşmez mi? Hele bir de Erdoğan’ın Ankara’ya gelmeden önce çocuklarını dahi burslu okuttuğunu, Ankara’daki ilk yıllarında dönemin Almanya Başbakanı Schröder’e maaşını sorup, *“Ben geçinemiyorum”* diye dert yandığını, ticari faaliyetlerini sürdürdüğü için yapılan eleştirilere, *“Ticaretten kazancım olmasa, Başbakanlık maaşıyla geçinemem”* karşılığını verdiğini hatırlatıp, peşinden bugün *“Saklı Bahçelerde”* 5 villaya birden nasıl sahip olduğunu söylerlerse!..


*Yandı gülüm keten helva!..*


Erdoğan’ın ikinci *“söylevi”* İstanbul Harbiye Kongre Vadisi inşaatını gezerken gördüğü *“gençlik manzarasına”* ilişkindi. Gençlerdeki *“ahlaki erozyondan”* dert yanıp, ana-babalara, çocuklarına sahip çıkma görevi verdi, *“Kendi başına bırakılan unutmayın, ya davulcuya, ya zurnacıya…”* dedi. Muhalefetin nutku tutulduğuna göre, burada da *“şeytanın avukatlığını”* biz yapalım…


Ve ilk kalemde *“ahlaki erozyonla”* çok alakalı zina meselesini hatırlatalım. Biliyorsunuz AKP iktidarı döneminde TCK’da yapılan değişiklikler sırasında zinayla ilgili düzenlemeye de gidilmiş, ancak AB, buna şiddetle tepki göstermişti. Ankara’da, *“Zina düzenlemesi din kökenli değildir. İslam’da bu tür cezalar yoktur. Biz bunu ailenin, kadınların korunması için yapmak istiyoruz. Zinaya toplumumuzda hassasiyet var. Türkiye’nin kendi iç şartları var. Halkımızın büyük çoğunluğu istiyor”* diyen Erdoğan, Brüksel’e gidince, istenileni hemen yapıvermiş. Tabir-i caizse, *“Ne ailenin, ne kadının korunması”* kalmıştı.


Sayın Başbakan, devri iktidarlarında yapılan okulların sayısı, bu okulların nasıl bilgisayarlarla donatıldığıyla, her ilin üniversiteye kavuşturulmasıyla övünüyor.


İyi güzel de, o okullarda bir şey öğretilmiyor, mesela Hakkari’de açılan üniversitenin rektörü, binası olmadığı için sokaklarda gezip, *“Kürt kadını konferansı”* düzenlemekle meşgul oluyor, *üniversite mezunları çöpçülük, itfaiyecilik, gardiyanlık peşinde koşuyorsa o okullar, bilgisayarlar neye yarar?*


Keşke bizim zamanlarımızdaki gibi kırık-dökük-baraka okullar olsa da, hem öğrencilerin, hem öğretmenlerin içi ufukla doldurulabilse!


*üniversite sınavında 30 bin öğrencinin “0” çekmesi her şeyi anlatmıyor mu?*


Ya açlık sınırında yaşamaya, sadece karanını doyurma derdine düşürülen milyonlarca ana-babadan, çocuklarına acaba nasıl bir hayır bekleniyor?


Başbakan bir de sık sık *“79 yılda yapılan ortada, bizim yaptığımız ortada”* diyerek, 7 yıllık iktidarlarını, koca Cumhuriyet dönemi ile kıyaslamıyor mu?


*üyleyse biz de kıyaslayalım. Cezaevlerindeki doluluk oranı neden Cumhuriyet döneminin rekorunu kırdı? Ya da bütçe açıkları? Peki Cumhuriyet döneminde bu ülkeye kazandırılan, aş-iş demek olan tesisler nereye gitti, bunlara kaç ilave yapıldı?*


*Bakın zamların ardından yeni bir vergi furyası geliyor.*


Oysa AKP, hem 2002, hem 2007 seçim beyannamesinde, *“vergi oranlarını düşürme ve vergi sayısını azaltma”* sözü vermişti.


Erdoğan’ın iktidara gelmeden önce bu konuda söylediklerinden birkaç örnek de aktaralım:


*“Anlaşılan kimse Sayın Başbakan’a doğruları söylemiyor, kimse Sayın Başbakan’ı üzmek istemiyor herhalde… Doğrudur; bizim geleneğimizde büyüklerimizi üzmemek vardır; ama öbür tarafta halkın soluğu kesilmektedir. üstelik soluğu kesilen o insanların içinde de nice eli öpülesi yaşlılarımız var. Yani birileri Başbakan’ın hatırı uğruna milletin hatırını çiğnemektedir. Eğer Başbakan kasten bu sözleri söylemiyorsa, birileri Başbakanı yanıltıyorsa, o birileri Başbakan’ı üzememek için milleti üzmeyi göze alıyor demektir.”**(AKP Grubu-26 Aralık 2001)*


*“Milletin çilesi artarken, hükümet bu çileyi artırmak için yeni zamlar yapmaya ve yeni vergiler koymaya devam ediyor. Eğer zam yapmak veya yeni vergi koymak, dünyanın herhangi bir yerinde başarı sayılsaydı, bu hükümeti; o yere gönderirdik ve iyi de bir iş yapmış olurduk. Ama dünyanın hiçbir yerinde; zam yapmak ve yeni vergiler koymak başarı sayılmıyor.”*


*“Hükümet artık doğrudan koyacak vergi kalemi bulamadığı için, durmadan ATV, KDV, gibi dolaylı vergileri arttırırken; Motorlu Taşıt vergilerini ve Emlak Vergisini de arttırarak sanki yeniden ‘varlık vergisi’ uygulamasını başlatmaktadır.” (**AKP Grubu-23 Ocak 2002)*


*“Kapanan işyerleri had safhaya ulaştı. İşsizlik sosyal dokuyu zedeler hale geldi. İktidar halkın bu haykırışlarına kulaklarını tıkıyor, sorunlarına çare aramak yerine ülkeyi fildişi kulelerden seyrediyor.”* _(Hürriyet-12 Mayıs 2002)_ 


*“**Ekonomik kriz bütün acımasızlığıyla devam ediyor. Türkiye, bu krize bağlı olarak sosyal bir ayrışmanın da içine yuvarlanıyor. Sayın Ecevit, 'Ben çekilirsem kaos olur’ diyor. Bu sözler Sayın Ecevit'in siyasi kariyeri için gerçekten kapkara lekelerdir. Bu sözler, bunca yıllık bir siyasetçinin demokrasiden nasibini alamadığının göstergeleridir. Krallık rejimlerinde bile kral çekilirse kaos olmaz, çünkü yerine veliaht geçer. Demokrasilerde ise herkesin alternatifi vardır. Sayın Ecevit kendisini, alternatifsiz görerek, Türkiye'yi krallıktan bile geri düzeyde anladığını göstermektedir.”* _(Hürriyet-11 Mayıs 2002)_


Diyeceğim o ki, birilerinin Başbakan Erdoğan’a bu sözlerini, ama illa da *“parasızlığın mertliği bozduğu”* gerçeğini hatırlatma zamanı geldi de geçiyor.




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com /* *23.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*İşsiz üniversiteli!..* 


*Aslında çok feci bir sosyal yansımanın içerisindeyiz? ünce şunu hatırlayalım, Sovyetler Birliği dağıldıktan sonra Türkiye'nin merkezlerinde bir takım çok güzel genç rus kadınları dolaşmaya başlamıştı. (Halen devam) Bunlar fahişelik yapıyorlardı ve hepsi süper üniversite eğitimliydi, hepsi işsizdi?* 


*Onlara bakıp kulak memelerimizi çekiştiriyor, tahtaya vurup “Allah korusun” diye dua ediyorduk!..*


İnşallah durum o boyutta değildir!..


*Ama sokaklarımız had safhada işsiz üniversite mezunları ile dolup taşıyor!..*


üstelik biz de üniversiteye gidebilmek her babayiğidin harcı değil, kazanmak bir sorun, okuyabilmek ayrı sorun, mezun olana kadar ömrün neredeyse en iyi dönemi geçip gidiyor, sonrası da işsizlik oluverince!!?


*İzmir’de Cumhurbaşkanı’nın önünü kesen kızı hatırlayın, “iki üniversite bitirdim işsizim” diye delirmişti..!*


*Sayıları o kadar çok ki!*


Adana'da yeni kurulan üukurova Belediyesi'nin temizlik ve park-bahçelerde çalıştırılmak üzere 375 kişiyi alacağı duyuruldu…


*Tam 50 bin 478 kişi belediyeye başvurdu. İşe talip adayların 14 binden fazlası ise üniversite mezunu.*


*İşe alınacak adaylar aylık 700- 800 TL maaşın sahibi olacak.*


Size müracaat sahiplerini takdim edeyim…


*Temizlik** elemanı olmak için başvuranlardan Zeynep Satır (24):*


*“Anadolu üniversitesi İşletme Bölümü'nü bitirdim, 2 yıl Süleyman Demirel üniversitesi Muhasebe Bölümü'nde eğitim gördüm. İki diploma da işe yaramadı. 3 yıldır iş arıyorum… Ev işlerinden dolayı temizliğe yatkınım. Park, bahçe ve temizlik işi yapabilirim..”*


*7 aylık eşi Yasin Satır (26) :*


*“Borcumuz çok. 2 diplomam var. Bir hastanede sekreterlik yapıyorum. Kararı alırken çok düşündük. Belediye işçiliğinin garantisi olacağını göz önüne aldık..”*


*İrfan Durmaz (28), Mersin üniversitesi Anamur Meslek Yüksek Okulu mezunu. KPSS'de 84 puan almış:*


*'Memurluk hayalim yıpranınca çaresiz kaldım. üok iyi İngilizce biliyorum. Başvurum kabul edilirse hemen işbaşı yapmaya hazırım. En azından sigortası olan bir iş”*


*Belediye* Başkanı CHP'li Yıldıray Arıkan, başvurular nedeniyle dertli.


*Arıkan; “Hala başvuru geliyor. Bu tablo ne yazık ki bir Türkiye gerçeği” diyor…*


Başkan’a birçok kurum müdürü ile bürokrattan torpil ziyareti ve telefon geliyor.


Söyledikleri hazin:


*“Hizmete zaman ayıramaz olduk. Her başvuruyu kabul etseydik sayı 100 bini bulacaktı. Sadece müracaatları geri çevirdiğimiz için kapıda ağlayanlar oluyor. İçim parçalanıyor.”*


Türkiye İşveren Sendikaları Konfederasyonu (TİSK), Nisan ayında işsiz sayısındaki 12 aylık artış oranının Türkiye’de yüzde 55,1 olduğuna dikkat çekerek, bu oranın dünya’da yüzde 23,5, gelişmekte Olan ülkelerde yüzde 19, gelişmiş ülkelerde ise yüzde 46,9 olduğunu kaydediyor...


Bir tarafta böyle içinden çıkılmaz bir tablo hakimken, gazete sayfaları ve televizyon haberlerinde milletin gözünün içine sokula sokula verilen safahat haberleri, ülkenin bir uçuruma nasıl sürüklendiğinin net göstergesidir…


*700 lira maaş için yarışan üniversiteliler, milyon dolarlık futbolcu haberleri ile uyuşturulup yönetilen bir ülke…*


*Allah sonunu hayır etsin!*




yazan : *Behiç KILIü / kentgazetesi.com / 23.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*İmam bayıldı profesörü...
*
*Yılmaz üzdil*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*26.07.2009*




*Bir ilan... 

Batman üniversitesi vermiş.*

Gazetelerde yayınlandı:

*"üğretim üyesi alınacak."

**

Sonra da, üniversitede bulunmadığı için, yani eksik olduğu için, acilen alınması gereken öğretim üyelerinin sıfatları ve uzmanlıkları sıralanmış.

*

Profesör (Kimya)

Profesör (Edebiyat)

Doçent (Tarih)

Doçent (Psikoloji)

Doçent (Elektrik)

Doçent (Edebiyat)

Doçent (Batı Dilleri)

Doçent (Türk Dili)

Doçent (Bilgisayar)

Doçent (Makine)

Yardımcı Doçent (Elektrik)

Yardımcı Doçent (Psikoloji)

Yardımcı Doçent (Biyoloji)

Yardımcı Doçent (Makine)

Yardımcı Doçent (Kimya)

Yardımcı Doçent (Organik Kimya)

Yardımcı Doçent (Fizik)

Yardımcı Doçent (Tarih)

Yardımcı Doçent (Botanik)

Yardımcı Doçent (Zooloji)

Yardımcı Doçent (Biyokimya)

Yardımcı Doçent (Yakınçağ Tarihi)

Yardımcı Doçent (TC Tarihi)

Yardımcı Doçent (Arap Dili)

Yardımcı Doçent (Edebiyat)

Yardımcı Doçent (İnşaat)

Yardımcı Doçent (Petrokimya)

Yardımcı Doçent (Sekreterlik)

Yardımcı Doçent (Tıbbi Laboratuvar)

Yardımcı Doçent (Diş Protez)

Yardımcı Doçent (Termodinamik)

Yardımcı Doçent (Elektronik)

*

üniversiteyi kurmuşlar, ne profesörü var, ne doçenti, ne yardımcı doçenti... üstelik, bu üniversite 2 sene önce kuruldu... 

HÃ¡lÃ¡ *"acilen"* arıyorlar!

*

Ayıptır, ayıp.

*

İmam bayıldı profesörü Yusuf Ziya üzcan... 2 senedir oturuyorsun o koltukta... Habire dincilerin işini yapacağına, zahmet et de, biraz da asli işini yap! 

...

----------


## bozok

*"Herkese eşit mesafe" siyaseti işte budur!* 


*Bugün, parçalanan Irak'ın "Barzani bölgesinde" başkanlık ve yerel parlamento seçimleri yapılıyor. Türkiye'yi yakından ilgilendiren bu gelişmenin "ulusal" medyamızda ilgi görmeyişine tabii artık şaşırmıyoruz.* 


*Merkezi Irak hükümeti ile Barzani yönetimi arasında “Kerkük” konusunda ciddi sorunlar yaşanıyor. Irak Hükümeti, Kerkük’ü Barzani bölgesinin içinde gösteren sözde “Kürdistan Anayasası”na şiddetle karşı çıkıyor.*

Federatif yapılanmayı kabullenmiş olan onlar bile, böyle bir yapılanmanın Irak’ın atomlara ayrılıp Arap ve şii varlığını tamamen tehlikeye sokacağını biliyorlar. Gördüğünüz gibi, işgalci güç tarafından kurdurulmuş, kimilerinin *“kukla yönetim”* olarak adlandırdığı Maliki Hükümeti bile Barzani yayılmacılığına daha fazla göz yumamadı ve ABD ile karşı karşıya gelme pahasına bölgesel yönetimle ters düştü.

*Bizden daha “bağımsız” refleks gösterebildiler yani…*

Geçtiğimiz günlerde, bu bölgede seçim öncesi çok ilginç bir olay yaşandı. 

*“Kürt Bölgesi Yüksek Seçim Kurulu”**olarak adlandırabileceğimiz kuruluş, yabancı gözlemci ve basın mensuplarınıseçim öncesi bilgilendirmek amacıyla bir basın toplantısı düzenledi.*

*Bu tanıtım sırasında ne oldu biliyor musunuz?*

*Perdeye aniden “Büyük Kürdistan haritası” yansıdı! Bu durum, olayı izleyen basın mensupları tarafından görüntülendi ancak “bölgesel yönetim yetkilileri” yabancı gazetecilerden “Lütfen bu fotoğrafı haberlerinizde kullanmayın, Türkiye ile şu aşamada problem yaşamak istemiyoruz” ricasında bulundular.*

*Hoş, Türkiye’de kim sorun çıkaracaktı ki? Kamuoyu bu kadar uyutulmuş, “Kürdistan’ın bir realite olduğu” dayatması eşi benzeri görülmemiş bir psikolojik savaşla beyinlere kazınmışken Türkiye’nin bir bölümünü de içine alan bu sözde harita hangi infiali uyandıracaktı? Ama onlar yine de basın mensuplarından haritalı fotoğrafları kullanmamalarını rica ettiler, bizim gazetecilerimiz de dahil olmak üzere kimse de bu ricayı geri çevirmedi.*

*Barzani’nin rüyası, o sözde “anayasayı” bugünkü seçimle birlikte referanduma götürüp Kerkük ve Musul’u da içine alan bölgenin bağımsızlığını ilan etmekti ama Irak’tan çekilme hazırlığı içinde olan ABD, böyle bir oldu bitti için henüz erken olduğunu düşünüyor, Kürt bölgesi ile Ankara (“Ankara” derken TSK’yı kastediyoruz) arasında patlak verecek bir krizin çekilme planı ve sonrasını olumsuz etkileyebileceğini değerlendiriyordu.*

*Barzani ikna edildi ve referandum böylece ertelendi. ABD’nin kontrolündeki* Uluslararası Kriz Grubu’nun, *“Kürtler Bağdat yerine Türkiye’ye bağlanmak istiyor”** şeklindeki “gaz verici-gaz alıcı” raporu da işte böyle bir ortamda yayımlandı.*

*Ankara da maşallah başkaları tarafından belirlenen şartlara hemen uyum sağladı. Siz hiç yeni Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu’nun ağzından seçim dahil, Barzani bölgesinde olup bitenler hakkında tek kelime duyuyor musunuz? Duyamazsınız; çünkü Ankara kulağının üstü ne yatmış uyuyor… Ankara’da düzenlenecek olan “Kürt Konferansı” bile bilinmeyen bir tarihe atıldı.*

*Ankara’dan umudu kesen Türkmenler ise Arap gruplara yaklaşmaya, onlarla birlikte hareket etmeye çalışıyor.*

*İşte size “herkese eşit mesafe” siyasetinin sonuçları…*




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 25.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*İTİBARIMIZI İKİ PARALIK ETTİLER*

 

*ABD’nin “sınırı açın” dayatmasıyla başlayan görüşmeler, sonunda rezalete dönüştü. Tavizlerden yüz bulan Ermeni, Türkiye’ye karşı küstahlaştı.*

*Maça gelmem*
ERMENİ Cumhurbaşkanı Serj Sarkisyan, “*Türkiye sınırı açmazsa Bursa’daki maça gelmem”* diye açıklama yaptı. 

*Onurumuz zedeleniyor*
AKP’nin ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün çıkışları nedeniyle Sarkisyan, Türkiye’nin Ermenistan’a muhtaç olduğu gibi bir izlenim vermeye çalışıyor. Bu da büyük tepkilere neden oluyor


*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ* 

Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı Serj Sarkisyan, Ermenistan’ın Türkiye ile yakınlaşma sürecinde *“dramatik tarihe ve soykırım* a rağmen elinden gelen tüm çabaları ve iyi niyeti gösterdiğini söyledi. Sarkisyan şunlara kaydetti* “ün koşul kabul edemeyiz. Türkiye, 21. yüzyılda ön koşul konmaması gerektiğini anlamalı. üünkü ön koşullar, karşı harekete neden oluyor.”* Serj Sarkisyan, *“Türkiye’yi, eğer sınırlar açılırsa veya Ermenistan’a karşı ablukaya son verilmesinin eşiğine gelirsek milli maç nedeniyme ziyaret edeceğim”* dedi. Sarkisyan,* “Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı’nın ziyareti nedeniyle koşulları yaratmak için Türk meslektaşlarımızdan yakında yapıcı adımlar görmeyi umut ediyoruz”* diye konuştu. Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ise Ermenistan’a maç seyretmeye hiçbir şart koşmadan gitmişti. Gelinen noktanın Türkiye’nin onurunu zedelediği söyleyen diplomat ve muhalefet üyeleri AKP hükümeti ve Cumhurbaşkanına büyük tepki gösterdi. 


*Milli hükümet yok*
MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, AKP’nin izlediği dış politika sonucu Türkiye’nin onurunun zedelendiğini söyleyerek, *“ülkenin milli menfaatlerini yok saymak AKP’nin Cumhurbaşkanının, Başbakanın zihniyetine göre açılım oluyor. Bu milletin milli menfaatlerini dikkate almayanlar maalesef bizim onurumuzu aşındırıyor. Cumhurbaşkanı Ermenistan’a gitti de ne oldu? Geriye dönüp bir baksınlar”* dedi. Vural, *“Anlaşılan o ki Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti dışardan birtakım dayatmalarla yönlendiriliyor. Milli bir hükümet yok. Milli bir düşünce söz konusu değil, milletin menfaatlerini göz ardı eden teslimiyetçi zihniyetin yansımasıdır bu durum”* diye konuştu. Sarkisyan’ın sözlerinden kapalı kapılar ardında Ermenistan’a birtakım sözler verildiğinin anlaşıldığını söyleyen Vural, ortaya çıkan tablo karşısında hükümetin utanması gerektiğini ifade ederekş şunları kaydetti: 


*Sen kimsin?*
_“Sarkisyan gelirmiş gelmezmiş önemli değil. Bu ifadelerle milletin onuru, Türkiye’nin onuru zedelenmiştir. ülkeyi getirdikleri nokta bu. Bu tabloya bakarak utanmaları gerekiyor. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün zaten gitmemesi gerekiyordu, muhalefetin uyarılarını dikkate almadı. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin ve milletinin birliğini temsil eden Cumhurbaşkanının bu hassasiyetler ortadayken böyle bir adım atması yanlıştı. Kendi kalelerine gol atarak Türkiye’yi yöneten bir siyasal düşünce. Demek ki kapalı kapılar ardında birtakım sözler verilmiş.”_ Vural, _“Kimmiş bu adam, çok mu önemli biriymiş? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletine bu şekilde hasma ne tutum içinde bulunma cesaretini nereden alıyor? Bir taraftan terörist başı yol haritası sürüyor, bir taraftan Ermeni başı tehdit eder, sınırın açılması için dayatmada bulunuyor. Sen kimsin? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini bu şekilde hakir gören zihniyeti cesaretlendiren AKP yönetimine bakmak lazım”_ dedi.

*Olan itibarımıza oldu*
Emekli Büyükelçi İnal Batu, AKP’nin Ermenistan meselesinde uyguladığı dış politika nedeniyle ülkenin itibarının zedelendiğini ve Türkiye’nin Ermenistan politikası sonucu hiçbir şey kazanamadığını, başlanılan noktaya geri dönüldüğünü ifade etti. Batu, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün de Ermenistan’a boşu boşuna gitmiş olduğunu bunun sonucunda Türkiye’nin zarar gördüğünü belirterek,* “Beceriksiz ve tutarsız politika sonucu bu noktaya gelindi. Boşu boşuna beklentiler yaratıldı”* dedi. İnal Batu şunları kaydetti: *“Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün de maç seyretme projesi boşa gitti. Sanki maç seyretmeye gidince bambaşka şeyler olacak görüntüsü verdiler. Bu arada 24 Nisan’dan da kurtulamadık. Obama, sözde Ermeni soykırımı ile ilgili çok ağır bir konuşma yaptı. Olan Türkiye’nin itibarına oldu”* şeklinde konuştu. Batu, “*Ermenistan’ın Karabağ dışında işgal altında tuttuğu 5 bölgenin boşaltılmasına karşı Ermenistan’a sınırın açılacağı vaat edildi. Ama bunu Azerbaycan’dan gizli yaptılar. Bunu Ruslar, İranlılar Azerbaycan’a bildirdi. Azerbaycan’ın buna karşı büyük tepkileri oldu”* diye konuştu.


*Teslimiyetçilerin yüzü kaldı mı*
Haber Türk yazarı Murat Bardakçı, köşesinde Ermenistan ile olan ilişkileri teslimiyet projesi olarak nitelendirerek, Sarkisyan’ın* “Sınır açılmazsa gelmem”* sözlerini değerlendirdi. Bardakçı şunları yazdı: *“Aman efendim, kadem-i şahanenizi bekleyen bizler, teşrifin vuku bulmayacağını öğrendiğinizden buyana mahv-ü perişanız. Yıkıldık, bittik, çaresiz kaldık....* 

*Neticede, Sarkisyan, Türkiye’ye dünya kadar şart koşup “İstekleri yerine getirilene kadar gelmeyeceğini”* *söyledi. şimdi bütün bu işlere kalkışanların, şirinlik muskaları takınıp özür bildirileri imzalayanların, 1915’teki Türk yönetimini alenen yerden yere vuranların ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nı Erivan’a kadar götüren dış politika amatörlerinin, çaldıkları bu bozuk mayanın tutmama sebebini anlayacak iz’anları ve yüzleri kaldı mı ve bundan sonraki teslimiyet projeleri nasıl olacak, pek merak ediyorum.”* 


*Meclis onayı istemiyorlar*
Taraf Gazetesi’nin yazarı Amberin Zaman, köşesinde Ermenistan’a destek vererek sınır kapısının açılması için Meclis onayı istenmemesi gerektiğini yazdı. Zaman şunları kaydetti: *“Türkiye ve Ermenistan arasında 22 nisanda açıklanan yol haritasında resmi ilişkilerin kurulması için Türkiye’de Meclis onayı gerektiği belirtilmemesine karşın Türk tarafının Meclis onayının gerektiğini görüşmelerde dile getirmeleri işi yokuşa sürüyor. Bir ülkenin tanınması siyasi iradeye bağlı, yani iktidardaki hükümetin insiyatifinde. TBMM’nin devreye girmesi söz konusu olmamış hiç bir zaman. O halde Ermenistan neden farklı bir muameleye tabi tutuluyor?”*





*01/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*BüYLE REZALET GüRüLMEDİ*

 

*ZONGULDAK’ın Filyos beldesinde bulunan kalenin surlarındaki direğin makara sistemi 19 Mayıs’ta bozuldu. Belediye Başkanı ümer ünal, “Sorunu giderecek teknik altyapımız yok” dedi. Kültür Bakanlığı da duyarsız kalınca direğe 3 aydır Türk bayrağı çekilmedi.*

*Günay son olarak Burdur’un Elmacık köyündeki Kavaklı Rum Kilisesi’ni müzeye çevirmek için 1 milyon TL kaynak aktardı.*


*Kiliseye var, bayrağa yok*
Başta Akdamar olmak üzere kiliselere para aktaran Bakan Günay, Zonguldak’taki makarası bozulan kale direğine 19 Mayıs’tan beri Türk bayrağı çektirtmek için hiçbir şey yapmadı

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Hükümet kiliseleri ihya etmek için trilyonlarca lira kaynak aktarırken, bağımsızlığımın simgesi olan Türk bayrağına ise gereken önemi göstermiyor. Kültür Bakanlığı fosillerin sergilenmesi için Burdur’un Elmacık köyündeki Kavaklı Rum Kilisesi’nin müzeye çevirmek için 1 milyon TL kaynak aktarırken, Zonguldak’ın üaycuma ilçesindeki Filyos beldesinde bulunan kalenin surlarına bir işadamı tarafından dikilen 37 metrelik direğin makara sistemini yaptıramıyor. 

*Kiliseye 1 milyon lira*
19 Mayıs’ta sistemin arızalanmasından bu yana geçen 2,5 aylık sürede kalede Türk Bayrağı dalgalanamıyor. Filyos Belediye Başkanı ümer ünal, direkteki sistemin arızasından dolayı Türk Bayrağı’nı göndere çekemediklerini, sorunu da kendi imkanlarıyla çözmelerinin mümkün olmadığını söyledi. Bu arada, Burdur’un Kemer ilçesine bağlı Elmacık köyünde bulunan ve yaklaşık 10 milyon yıl önce yaşadıkları tahmin edilen mastadonlara ait 6 fosilin sergilenmesi için Kavaklı Rum Kilisesi’nin müzeye çevrileceği bildirildi. 

*Danışman ’Taraf’lı*
Burdur Müzesi Müdür Vekili Mehmet Tanır, Burdur’a bir doğa müzesi kurulacağını ve bunun ilk aşaması olarak Kavaklı Rum Kilisesi’nin müzeye çevrileceğini söyleyerek, *“Onun için ciddi bir ödenek ayrıldı. Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı Strateji Geliştirme Başkanlığındaki proje için 1 milyon TL kaynak aktarılacak”* dedi. Bu gelişmeler yaşanırken, başta Akdamar Kilisesi olmak üzere pek çok kilisenin onarımı için milyonlarca liralık kaynak aktarıldı. Ertuğrul Günay, TSK’yı ve Türklüğü hedef alan Taraf Gazetesi’nin yazarı ve Polis Akademisi üğretim üyesi ünder Ataç’ı Kültür Bakanlığı’na danışman yapmıştı. Bununla sınırlı kalmayan Bakan Günay, şinasi Haznedar’ı üanakkale Kültür Müdürü atadı. Haznedar, yerel bir gazetede yayınlanan hakaret dolu yazılarıyla gündeme gelmişti. şinasi Haznedar’ın çeşitli zamanlarda eski Cumhurbaşkanlarından Süleyman Demirel, CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, yine eski Cumhurbaşkanlarından Ahmet Necdet Sezer ve Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi için hakaret dolu yazılar yazmıştı. 

*Bakan Günay, çan çaldı*
Dünya Barış Günü dolayısıyla Birleşmiş Milletler Türkiye Temsilciliği ile Türk-Japon Vakfı tarafından geçen yıl Ankara’daki Botanik Park‘ta* ‘Barış üanı Töreni’* düzenlenmişti. Törene katılan Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay burada çan çalmıştı.



*03/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*PKK-Ergenekon kıyası ve ikinci Milli şef dönemi!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/08/2009* 




Hatırlayın ne diyordu Tayyip Erdoğan:

*- “Ben Ergenekon davasının savcısıyım”* 

*Peki aynı Erdoğan PKK’nın neyi acaba?*

Savcısı demek isterim ama asla değil.

Hakimi diyeceğim, hiç değil zira takındığı son tavırda adalet yok!

Ahmet Türk ile müzakere masasına oturduğuna göre çıkış yolu arayan avukatı desem uygun olur mu acaba?

Açın bakın Başbakan’ın konuşma arşivlerini ve kıyaslayın!

Hangisine daha çok bindirmiş!

PKK ya mı, Ergenekon’a mı?

O Ergenekon davası ki henüz yargı safhasında!

Ortada hüküm yok!

Yani Ergenekon’un örgüt olup olmadığı bile belli değil.

Keza mensuplarından hiç biri henüz ceza almadı!

Buna mukabil PKK’nın caniliği tarihe tescilli!

Ona Terör ürgütü demeyen ülkeleri devlet olarak hedef almışız!

8.500 şehit olmak üzere 40 bin ölümden sorumlu!.

Tablo bu iken Tayyip Bey Ergenekon’u PKK’ya kıyasla tamı tamına 5 misli daha fazla dillendirmiş ve topa tutmuş! (Bir internet sitesinin araştırma sonucu)

üstelik Ergenekon hikayesinin mazisi de yeni!

*şu manzaraya bakar mısınız?*

AKP Türkiye’yi 25 yıldır kana boğup ülkeyi ayrıştırmak isteyen kanlı katillikleri tescillilerle güya barış adına koşulsuz müzakere masasına otururken, öbür tarafta gece yarısı baskınlarında evlerindeki aramalarda neşterden başka bir şey bulunmayan kendine muhalif doktor ve bilim adamlarını peşin hükümlerle hapsederek adeta cadı avcılığı yapıyor!

Ne imiş efendim bu operasyonla demokrasiyi kurtaracaklarmış!

PKK’nın bağırlara basıldığı bir süreçte canları ve kanları ile onunla boğuşan TSK mensuplarının ölüm kuyuları masalları ile aşağılanmaları hiç sindirilebilir bir şey midir?

Hayır suçu ve suçluyu övmüyorum, suç varsa ceza elbette olacak ama ortada hüküm yok iken bu insanların ve şanlı kurumlarının yanaşma medya tarafından aylarca bu biçimde hedefe oturtulması bühtan ötesi değil midir? 

üte yandan Cumhurbaşkanından Meclis Başkanına, 338 milletvekilinden bütün devlet bürokrasisine kadar tek seçici olan biri hala nasıl demokrasi nutukları atar ve onu istismar eder, anlamış değilim!

Söyler misiniz böyle bir yetki bırakın Osmanlı Sultanlarında (Onlarda asla yoktu) örneğin Stalin’de var mıydı?

Evet, Türkiye’deki bu sıcak sürecin adı artık İkinci Milli şef diktatoryasıdır.

Tablo bu iken bir de AB normları edebiyatlarını yapmazlar mı insanın kanı donuyor!

Sahi dokunulmazlıkların kaldırılması ve yargının yürütme erkinden kurtarılması AB normları içinde en önde gelen iki madde değil midir?

üyle ise bu düzenlemeleri yıllardır niçin yapmazlar acaba?

Dokunulmazlık kalkarsa hapishane yolu görünür ve yargı bağımsız olursa da HSYK baskı altına alınamaz, ondan değil mi?

Hadi oradan tramvay demokratları sizi!...


*HAZIRLIK...*
*Kandil biliyor, Türk Parlamentosu bilmiyor!*
şu işe bakar mısınız? Türkiye Başbakanının DTP eşbaşkanı Ahmet Türk ile yaptığı görüşmenin içeriğini Kandil dağı sakinleri ve Avrupa’daki PKK’lı teröristler biliyor ama bu ülkenin bırakın halkını, Parlamentosu bile bilmiyor. Onlar nereden biliyor diye sormayın DTP tarafından randevuya katılanlar yapılan görüşmeyi anında Kandil’e aktarmışlardır.. 

*Görüyorsunuz AKP ile ülke ne hale geldi!* Koca bir devlet göz göre göre bir o yana, bir bu yana savruluyor.. *Güya sır olan şeyleri PKK’lılar biliyor ama Türk kamuoyu bilmiyor.* AKP’nin bu yalpalanması şunun içindir: 

Aslında Kürt açılımı ya da paketi dış dayatma ve empozelerle hazırdır lakin AKP’nin bunu hemen açıklamaya cesareti yok. DTP ile konuşmaları, yanaşma gazetecileri çağırmaları ve de türlü gürültüleri çıkarmaları kamuoyunu hazırlamak içindir.



*ARKASI YARIN...*
*ücalan artık TRT’de sayın yani saygıdeğer!*
ünceki akşam TRT, PKK pardon DTP’nin eşbaşkanı Ahmet Türk’ü stüdyosunda ağırladı. Karşısında AKP yandaşı Star gazetesinin yazarı Nasuhi Güngör ile AKP’ye şirin görünmek için taklalar atan 35 bin satan bir gazetenin yazarı olan Murat Yetkin var... Nasuhi Güngör, Ahmet Türk ile konuşup sorular sorarken ağzından birden Sayın ücalan ifadesi çıkıyor. Doğrusunu isterseniz 14 yıl TV programları yapmış biri olarak bu durumu çok garipsemedim zira insanın ağzından farkında olmadan böyle bir ifade yanlışlıkla çıkabilir, ancak... Eleştirdiğim konu bu yanlıştan dönülmemesi yani sözün geri alınmamasıdır. Nasuhi pekala bir düzeltme yapabilirdi. Yapmadı bunu. Hadi o yapmadı, yanında oturan Murat Yetkin de tepkisiz kaldı. Bu hadiseye küçük ve basit bir şey demeyin, ayrılıkçı bir kanlı katil bu devletin resmi yayın organında Sayın diye yani saygıdeğer bir ifade ile anılmaya başlanıyor ise bunun arkası gelir.. Küçük yanlışlara tepki koymazsanız büyük yanlışlarla yüz yüze gelirsiniz!


*ENGEL Mİ VAR?...*
*Deniz Feneri’ni unutturuyorlar!*
Zahit Akman gitti Deniz Feneri bitti. Hoş Zahit’in bir yere gittiği yok ya, adam hala RTüK üyesi... şu işe bakar mısınız zekat hırsızlığı yaptıkları mahkeme kararı ile tescilli olanlara hala dokunulamıyor. Bırakın dokunmayı, bunlar devletin en saygın kurumlarını işgal etmeye devam ediyorlar. Dramatik olan husus Deniz Feneri dosyası bağlamında yargının henüz kamu vicdanını tatmin edici bir görüntüyü verememesidir. İlginçtir son iki aydır medya da Deniz Feneri dosyasını unutmuşa benziyor. Belli ki medyanın Nükleer Santraldan, Artvin’deki baraj ihaleleri ve türlü cezalara kadar hükümetle olan işleri bu konunun takibini engelliyor.. Hadi onlar engelliyor peki ya muhalefet! Bahçeli’yi geçtim, o sadece Salı günleri kürsüden muhalefet yapar ya da arada bir ne dediği anlaşılmayacak şekilde bağırır. Peki ya CHP ile DP?

...

----------


## bozok

*üok güzel mekanizmalar bunlar..* 


*Osman Gençer*
*Habertürk*
*01.08.2009* 




TARİH, 20 Ekim Pazartesi, 2008.. Ne diyordu o günkü Dışişleri Bakanı'mız..

- PKK'ya karşı Türkiye, ABD ve Irak olarak üçlü mekanizma kuruyoruz. Bu oluşum bilgi paylaşımı ve faaliyetler için önemli. Konuyu değerlendiriyoruz.

Peki değerlendirdik mi? Değerlendirdik.

üçlü Mekanizma'yı kurduk mu? Kurduk.

Güzel..

Bakın şimdi elimizde nurtopu gibi *"4 mekanizma"* birden oldu.

Biri; Türkiye-ABD ikili mekanizması..
ikincisi; Türkiye-lrak ikili mekanizması..
üçüncüsü; Tiirkiye-Kuzey Irak ikili mekanizması..
Dördüncüsü; Türkiye-ABD-Irak üçlü mekanizması..

üç ikili, bir üçlü yani..

Bu mekanizmaların amacı ortak düşman olduğu söylenen PKK'yı ortadan kaldırmak. Kalktı mı?

Henüz kalkan bir şey görmedik. Ama kalkacak inşallah.

Biliyorsunuz..

PKK'ya karşı kurulan* "üçlü mekanizmanın"* üçüncü toplantısı önceki gün Ankara'da yapıldı.

Türkiye olarak, sözlerden-vaatlerden ziyade somut adımlar atılmasını beklediğimizi bir kez daha ifade ederken, ne oldu dersiniz?

Irak, bizi fena halde azarladı!

Hem de teröre destek vermemiz yüzünden!

Meğer bizimkiler, Irak'ta devleti tanımayan ve başkaldıran Sünni grupları, çaktırmadan mart ve nisan aylarında iki kez İstanbul'da ABD'li yetkililerle buluşturmuşlar.

Irak da bize içerlemiş ve nota vermiş.

Nota yetmemiş, Irak Ulusal Güvenlik Bakanı bu durumdan rahatsızlığını PKK toplantısında bizim içişleri Bakanı'na sözlü olarak da iletmiş, uyarıda bulunmuş.

Peki, bizimkilerin cevabı ne olmuş? - Toplantılardan haberimiz yok. Ama araştıracağız!..

Demek ki, bu önemli istihbarat ve haber alma mekanizmaları böyle işliyor.

Bizim istihbaratçıların *"İstanbul'un göbeğinde Irak'a karşı toplantılar düzenleyen ve ABD'lilerle görüşen terör gruplarından"* haberleri yok.

Onların da *"Türkiye'yi 25 yıldır kana bulayan PKK örgütünün faaliyetlerinden ve koordinatlarından"* haberleri yok.

Lakin işbirliğimiz uyum içinde sürüyor!

Ne diyeyim?

Mükemmel mekanizmalar bunlar.. İkilisi de, üçlüsü de ayrı ayrı harika.. 

Umarım bir gün *"dörtlü mekanizmaya"* kavuştuğumuzu da görürüz.

Bir-iki-üç-dört yetmez, beş olsun! Hedefimiz budur. 

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte Erdoğan'ın yüreğini titreten Apo'cu Kürt*

  

*BAşBAKAN Tayyip Erdoğan’ın konuşmasında övgü yağdırdığı şivan Perver, PKK’ya yakınlığıyla tanınıyor. Mayıs 2009’da Almanya’da İmralı canisinin posteri önünde konser veren Perver, “Kahramanı (bebek katili) selamlıyorum” demişti.*

*“Daha düne kadar*
*bizi inkar ettiler!”*
PERVER, aynı konserde *“Daha düne kadar bizi inkar ettiler, çocuklarımızın kollarını kırdılar. Bizi öldürdüler. Kürtlerin önderi ücalan’ı zindana attılar. Bugün, Nevruz’u birlikte kutlamaya çalışıyorlar. Bu ikiyüzlülüktür”* ifadelerini kullanmıştı.

*Erdoğan’ın övdüğü Perver, PKK yandaşı* 
Başbakan Erdoğan, edebiyat yüklü konuşmasında öyle bir isimden bahsetti ki duyanlar şaşkına döndü. Erdoğan Türk-Kürt kardeşliğine ve kültür ortaklığına vurgu yaparken Kürtçe şarkı söyleyen şivan Perver’i övdü ve *“Neşat Ertaş, ’Gönül Dağı’ dediği zaman her birimizin tüyleri ürperiyor. şivan Perver, ’Halepçe’, ’Hazal’dediğinde gönül dünyamızın derinliklerine dalıyoruz.”* ifadelerini kullandı. Oysa şivan Perver terör örgütü PKK’ya yakınlığı ile biliniyor. Perver, bebek katili ücalan posterleri içinde verdiği konserlerde sık sık bölücü örgüte methiyeler diziyor. İşte Perver’in mayıs 2009’da sarfettiği sözlerden satır başları: 


*ücalan’ı övdü*

* Biz halk olarak, büyük bedeller ödedik. üok acılar çektik. Ama hiçbir zaman mücadelemizden ve özgürlüğümüzden vazgeçmeyeceğiz. Biz inatçı bir halkız. 

* Kürtler bugün her tarafta direniş içindedir. Bu direnişin baş mimarlarından gerillayı selamlıyorum. İmralı’daki Kahramanı selamlıyorum.

* Daha düne kadar bizi inkar ettiler, öldürdüler. Kürtlerin önderi Abdullah ücalan’ın zindana attılar. Bugün Newroz’u birlikte kutlamaya çalışıyorlar. Bu ikiyüzlülüktür. 




*11/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Terör bitmezmiş* 


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*13 Ağustos 2009*



Başbakan Erdoğan ve kurmaylarının önce* “Kürt açılımı”* sonra *“Demokratikleşme paketi”* adını verdiği... İçeriğini açıklayamayınca da *“barış ve kardeşlik süreci”* adını taktığı şey nedir? Bugüne dek bu konuda hatları en belirgin açıklamayı sanırız dün Milliyet’te Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat yaptı. AKP Adana Milletvekili Fırat’a göre... TSK izin vermeli, PKK güçleri silahlarıyla birlikte Kuzey Irak’taki üslerine dönmelidir!

PKK’nın aranmakta olan 200 kişilik lider kadrosu bir başka ülkeye gönderilebilir. Bu 200 kişinin dışında kalan kişiler, Türkiye’ye serbestçe giriş yapabilir...

*En ilginç soru cevap ise şurada:*

*Soru:* Terörün bitme menziline girdiği konusunda yayılan iyimser havaya katılıyor musunuz?

*Dengir Mir Fırat:*

- Ben bu havaya inanmıyorum, çünkü, terör sorunuyla Kürt sorununu birbirinden ayırmak bile uzun zaman alacaktır. Bir de üstelik bu sorunun bitmesi birçok menfaate dokunacağı için, ben provokasyonların da devam edeceği kanısındayım.

O yüzden burada kilitlenilmesi gereken hedef, bence terörden ziyade milyonlarca Kürdün kendini eşit vatandaş olarak algılaması sonucudur.

* * *

Görüldüğü gibi... PKK’lıların silahlarıyla birlikte çekip gitmesine izin verecek, eğitim ve diğer alanlarda istekleri karşılayacaksınız.. Ama bunların karşılığında terörün bitmesi garantisi bulunmayacak... *İstenenleri verecek ama Türk gençlerinin kalleş tuzaklarda can vermesinin önüne geçemeyeceksiniz... Bu mu barış ve kardeşlik süreci? Pöffffffff...*

...

----------


## bozok

*Adap örnekleri!*



Tayyip Erdoğan, öyle anlaşılıyor ki* “edep”* ve *“adap”* konularında çok hassas... 

Konuşmalarında sık sık *“edep”* ve* “adap”*ın önemine vurgu yapıyor, bunun dışına çıkanlar olursa onları hemen *“edep”*e ve *“adap”*a davet ediyor. Bu davetlerden sonuncusunu iki gün önce, üniversite harçlarını protesto eden öğrenciler için yaptı. Bu arada merak ettik; acaba kendisinin kimi çıkışlarını da edep ve adaba aykırı buluyor mu? 


ürneğin:

- (İşadamlarına) Alışmış kudurmuştan beterdir.
- (üiftçiye) Artistlik yapma lan... Ananı da al git.
- (Oğluna iş isteyen kadına) Senin de çocuğun işsiz kalsın.
- (Doktorlara) Gözünüzü toprak doyursun.
- (Gazeteciye) Ağzın leş gibi kokuyor.
- (Gurbetçiye) Kim bu artist.
- (CHP Milletvekili Prof. Esfender Korkmaz’a) Sen bu işleri anlamazsın hoca.
- (şehit anasına) Askerlik yan gelip yatma yeri değildir.
- (Koruma polisine) Senden de bi cacık olmaz.
- (Deniz Baykal’a) Ben sana sen diyor muyum?


*Melih Aşık / MİLLİYET GZT. / 13.08.2009*

----------


## bozok

*One minute Genel Başkan!...*


*Mustafa ASLAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/08/2009* 




One minute! Recep Tayyip Erdoğan!

*“Durmak yok yola devam”* da, söz söylerken dur biraz! PeKaKa’nın siyasallaşmışlarıyla AKP Genel Başkanı olarak görüştünüz, *yakışır!* Siz Genel Başkan olarak, Genel Başkan kabul ettiğiniz soyadıyla davalı Ahmet’le kapalı kapılar ardında görüşürken onun eş başkanı Ayna’sızı; *“PKK’yı ve sayın ücalan’ı bunun dışında bırakma gibi bir oyun varsa bu oyuna gelmeyiz. Buna izin de vermeyiz”* diyordu! Bilmiyor musunuz?

Diğer gerçek parti Genel Başkanlarına ise Başbakan olarak*; “Bizim vatan sevgimizi ne ölçebilecek kalitede ne de kariyerde değildir!”* dediniz bütün edebinizle!* Bu da yakışır!*

Ben de; bir Türk, sıradan bir Türk Milleti Ferdi olarak AKP Genel Başkanı Erdoğan’a bir iki söz söylemek ve cevap beklemeden bir iki soru sormak isterim! *Cevap beklemem* çünkü cevabını bütün siyasi hayatınız boyunca söyleyerek geldiniz!

AKP Genel Başkanı, imanlı demokrat, vatanperver R.T. Erdoğan! 

Vatanseverlikle milliyetçilik birbiriyle çok ilgili ama tamamen farklı kavramlar değil midir? Bir komünistin, marksistin, faşistin, ateistin, sağcının, solcunun, ümmetçinin vatanseverliğine engel var mıdır?

Sizin de en az benim kadar vatanperver olduğunuza inanırım! üünkü vatan sevgisinin imandan olduğunu, ben de bir müslüman olarak bilir ve iman ederim.

*Size “Türk’üm deyin” demem!* üünkü Türk değil Gürcü olduğunuzu söylediğiniz, aylarca yazıldı çizildi! Bu etnik alt kimliğiniz, Başbakan olmanıza mani olmadı Türk Atatürk’ün kurduğu sistem sayesinde! 

Siyasetinizi benimsemesem de ben de itiraz etmem Başbakanlığınıza! Oy aldınız! Sistemin gereği ve cevazı bu!

Gürcülüğünüze rağmen; vatanperverliğinize, vatan sevgisinin imandan olduğu inancınıza itirazım olmaz, itiraz edene de itiraz ederim ki etmişim de! Ama Gürcü alt kimliğinizi açıkladığınız gibi, bir kere de; *“Türk Milleti’ndenim. Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene”* diyebilir misiniz? Vatanperver birinin; toprakları vatanlaştırarak paylaşan 30.000 insanımızın katilleriyle, açılım diyerek, daha fazla demokrasi diyerek, kapalı kapılar ardında Parti Genel Başkanı olarak görüşmesi, vicdani midir?

Anadolu’da dini ile milliyetini bütünlemiş, tekleştirmiş Müslüman Türk Milleti’ne karşı çok sık ve coşkuyla kullandığınız; *“Aziz Milletim”* derken hangi millete sesleniyorsunuz?

Demokrat görmediklerinize sitem ederken; *“Anneliğin ideolojisi ve siyaseti yoktur”* dediniz. üok doğru! Analığın ideolojisi, ırkı, dini, mezhebi, cemaati elbette olmaz! Apo çukurunun annesinin de analık duygularına sonsuz saygılı olduğumuzu söyleriz ama hiç sebepsiz; Haçlı taşeronluğuyla devlete, millete, hem de vatana ihanet ederek 30.000 insanımızın katlinden sorumlu bir caninin, onun emriyle hareket eden teröristin ve siyasinin muhatap kabul edilmesiyle insafsızca incitilen,* yaralı Türk analarının matemlerini nereye koyuyorsunuz?*

Katille maktÃ»lün, hainle sadıkın, Mehmetçikle teröristin anasını, bir mi tutuyorsunuz?

Vatana ihanetle, millete-devlete ihanet arasındaki ince ama çok keskin farkın, farkında mısınız?

One minute! AKP’nin imanlı, demokrat, vatanperver, Gürcü Genel Başkanı one minute!

Sizden vaz geçtiğini basına fısıldayan ABD’ye karşı;* “ABD’nin inadına Tayyip!”* diyerek sizi savunacak kadar Türk milliyetçisi olan yüreğim; kendine oy veren vatandaşına* “Ananı da al git!”* diyecek kadar kibar birinin, Bahçeli’ye üslÃ»buna seyirci kalamaz!

Biz; başlıya baş eğdirip dizliye diz çöktürerek devlet kalmayı teamülleştirmiş Türk Milletiyiz! şahsi mallarımızdan gerekirse vaz geçebilir ama milletin olan bir çakıl taşı için kıyamet oluruz!

Türk kimliğini de, Milletlikten etnik kimlik tarifine sokmayız, sokturmayız! Günü geldiğinde yanlış hesabı Bağdat’tan döndürürüz!

*One minute Genel Başkan! “Gürcü’yüm. Türk Milletindenim. Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene.” dediğiniz gün, oy vermemiş olmama rağmen benim de Başbakanımsınız!* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Adalete bakınız...*


“Demokrat Radyo’nun Genel Yayın Koordinatörü *Nadiye Gürbüz*, 7 şubat 2009 günü İzmir’de evine yapılan baskınla gözaltına alınmıştı.

Gürbüz* 7 aydır* ilk kez bugün yargıç karşısına çıkarılacak... 

Sebebi? İddianamenin ancak hazırlanmış olması...

Böylece suçlu olup olmadığı bilinmeyen bir insan kafadan 
7 ay hapis yatırıldı. 

*Adalet bu mu?*



*27.08.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*AB, Kıbrıs ve Ermenistan'dan sonra Kürt açılımı fiyaskosu!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/08/2009* 



Hafızanızı yoklayın, bu AKP Kıbrıs’ta çözüm çözüm diye kıyameti koparmıyor muydu?

Annan planı çerçevesinde haftalar ve aylarca bunun istismarını yapmadı mı?

Kıbrıslı soydaşlarımıza bu planı kabul edin gizli hazinelere erişeceksiniz türü vaadlerde bulunmadı mı?

Ne oldu peki?

Kıbrıs’da bir yere varılabildi, sorun çözülebildi mi?

Evet onca gürültü ve tantanalara karşın bir santim mesafe alınabildi mi?

*Peki Avrupa Birliği hikayesine ne oldu?*

Son birkaç aydır bir kez olsun Başbakan’dan AB lafını duyanınız var mı?

Hani AB zenginlik ve kurtuluş idi!

*Evet ey AKP cenahı, cevap ver, AB sevdana ne oldu?*

Merkel ile Sarkozy sizi adam yerine koymuyor ve Türkiye ile size adeta sokağa düşmüş kedi muamelesi yapıyor değil mi?

Yaşananlarla ispatlanmıştır ki siz aslında AB’yi bile istismar edip devleti ele geçirme noktasında kamuflaj için kullandınız!

Dramatik olan kendilerini sözde AB misyoneri ilan eden matbuat ehlinin bu hadiseyi görmezden gelmesidir.

Gelelim kısa bir süre önce gözlemlediğimiz Ermenistan açılımı hikayesine!

Neredeyse iki seneye yakın bir süre İsviçre’de Ermeni diplomatlarla gizli gizli fısıldaştınız!

Okyanus ötesindekilerin istediği bir noktaya geldiniz ve süslü şovlarla kamuoyunun önüne çıktınız!.

Orkestranın başı Abdullah Gül’dü.

Mübarek ağzından adeta tane tane barış dökülüyordu!
Sanki bin yılın barış evliyası.

2.5 milyonluk Erivan’a revan olup Türkiye’nin gururunu incitti.
Dahası, Azerbaycanlı soydaşlarımızı can evinden vurdu!

Derken Bakü’den esip Anadolu’yu da etkisi altına alan direniş rüzgarı bu sözde açılımın mumunu söndürdü ve AKP’nin bu sözde açılımı da güme gitti.

*Ve sıradaki Kürt açılımı...*

Daha işin başında tam bir fiyasko var.

Açılım diyorlar ama içeriğinde ne var belli değil.

Analar ağlamasın istismarı ile Beşir Atalay’ı ortaya sürüp, akıllarınca psikolojik harekat yapıp suça ortak arıyorlar ve toplumu hazırlıyorlar.

Aradan günler geçiyor, belirsizlik sürüyor.

Bir gün DTP’nin sırtını sıvazlayıp, Kandil ve İmralı’ya selam gönderiyorlar, ertesi gün MHP’ye Apo’yu niçin idam etmedin diye saldırılarda bulunuyorlar!

Göreceksiniz tıpkı AB, Kıbrıs ve Ermenistan hikayelerinde olduğu gibi bu Kürt açılımı teşebbüsü de zorunlu olarak rafa kaldırılacaktır.

AB ve Kıbrıs olayı dış dinamiklerin hesapları, Ermenistan ve Kürt açılımı ise iç kamuoyunun takdire şayan tepkileri ile rafa kalktı ve kalkacak!

AKP bu tür konularla ülkenin gerçek gündemini yani ekonomiyi ve işsizliği gözlerden kaçırıyor ve emperyalizme de bu ülkede her şeye rağmen benden iyi partner bulamazsın mesajını veriyor.

*NOT:* Genelkurmay, Jandarma ve Emniyet kaynaklarının birleştirildiği ilk ve tek kitap olan ve PKK’nın gerçekleştirdiği toplu katliamları belgelerle aktaran Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ’ın muhteşem eseri *Pusu ve Katliamların Kronolojisi* adlı eseri kitapçılarda.. Herkese ısrarla tavsiye ediyorum...




*PARA BİTTİ...*

*Emekli ve memur fuhuş mu yapsın?*

2002 seçimleri sürecinde gazeteci olarak AKP’nin birkaç mitingini izlemiş ve Tayyip Erdoğan’ın şu sözlerini işitmiştim: 

*“Göreceksiniz bizi iktidar yaparsanız, geçen her sene cebinizdeki para bollaşacak. Bollaşmazsa hesap sorun bizden!”* 

Aradan 7 sene geçti ve 8. senedeyiz. Tablo ortada. Türk halkı her geçen gün daha fakirleşiyor. 2002’de 1 milyon civarı olan işsiz sayısı bugün 3.5 milyon ki gerçek rakam yani iş arıyorum diye müracaat etmeyenlerle bu sayı 7 milyondur.

Yoksulluk ve açlık namuslu kadınları fuhuşa zorluyor. Hayat kadınlığı için müracaat, AKP ile 8’e katlanmış durumda. 

Hırsızlık adeta sektör oldu. ülke neredeyse İkinci Dünya Savaşı yıllarını yaşıyor.. İktidara, kimsesizlerin kimsesi olacağız diyerek gelen AKP, emeklilere yüzde 1 civarı, memurlara da ilk 6 ay için yüzde 2 oranında zam veriyor. Böyle bir artışla bu insanlar nasıl geçinir? Memur ve emekli geçinmek için fuhuş mu yapsın?




*YOL GüSTERİCİ...*

*Birine protesto daveti, diğerine falaka!*

Başbakan önceki akşam kameralar eşliğinde gecekonduda iftar yemeğindeydi. Mahalle girişinde ahali Başbakan’a bataklık şeklindeki yolları göstererek şikayette bulundu. Tayyip bey bu şikayetlere şöyle cevap verdi: “*Hesabı benden değil, buralardan sorumlu olan CHP’li üankaya Belediye Başkanından sorun. Gidin oturun belediyenin önüne, protesto edin..”* 

Başbakan’ın bu sözlerini televizyondan işitince acı acı gülümsedim. CHP’ye protesto çağrısı yapan Tayyip bey Antalya’da kendi konvoyu yoldan geçerken* “açız”* diye bağıran bir vatandaşın polis tarafından saatlerce falakaya yatırılmasına ses çıkarmamıştı. Keza ekonomik kriz sebebiyle işini kaybeden 13 yaşındaki bir çocuğun laf atmasından ötürü Ağır Ceza’da büyük suçlarla yargılanmasına da hiç tınmıyor. Başbakan açısından protesto, sadece CHP aleyhine olursa bir haktır, muteberdir.


...

----------


## bozok

*Saf olmayın, kan açılımla durmaz daha fazla akar*



VURA vura masaya getirdiler. Böyle biteceğini sanan saftır.

İki-üç yıl terör yaparlar, sonra sözde* ‘ateşkes ilan ettik’* derler. Sonra sen masaya oturursun. *“Kan duracak, bu sefer olacak”* diye saf saf naralar atarsın. Bölünme değil az bir şey istiyoruz derler. Verirsin, sonra iki-üç yıllık bir terör süreci daha başlatırlar. Sen yine masaya oturursun. Onlar sözde* ‘ateşkes’* derler. Bir-iki şey daha verirsin. İradesizi, kararsızı buldular mı, alırlar ha alırlar. 

*Peki millet bu pilavı yıllarca yer mi?* 

*Merak etmeyin, pazarlık masasını başınıza çalar bu millet.*

Türk milleti emin olsun, yedirmezler, gülüm yedirmezler.

Saf olmayın, kan açılımla durmaz, daha fazla akar!

AKP’nin oluşturduğu olgu* “PKK vura-vura masaya oturttu”* algısıdır.

Bu noktadan sonra AKP başta oldukça her eylemlerinden sonra *“Hadi bakalım durmamızı istiyorsanız yeni açılım yapın”* diyeceklerdir.

*AKP’li arkadaşlar eserinizle övünebilirsiniz.*


Hasan Bugrahan Yılmaz



*28.08.2009 / Y. BAYER / HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Aç Parti çalımı...*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*29 Ağustos 2009*




Mevcut iktidar gelecekte ünlü açılımlarıyla anılacak kuşkusuz...
2004 yılında bir AB açılımı yaptılar... Onuruna Ankara’da havai fişekler atıldı... Bugün AB üyeliği ihtimali sıfır (rakamla 0)...
Türkiye’nin eşit koşullarda AB’ye alınmasını öngören 1999 Helsinki Anlaşması’nın da gerisindeyiz.

*Yunanistan’la dostluk açılımı yaptılar.* Onlar bir adım atarsa biz iki adım atacaktık. *Birkaç yıl içinde papaz olduk.* Atina’dan gelen giden kalmadı...

*Kıbrıs açılımı yapıldı...* AB’den müzakere tarihi alalım derken boş bulunup Kıbrıs’ı teslim eden katma protokole imza attılar. *Kıbrıs topun ağzında.* AB limanları açın, Rum Cumhuriyeti’ni tanıyın deyip duruyor... 

*Geçenlerde Ermenistan açılımı patlattılar.* Baktılar şov yapalım derken Azerbaycan petrolü kesiyor. *Bakü’den özür dileyerek açılımı kapattılar.*

şimdi de *Kürt açılımı fiyaskosu* yaşanıyor...

TBMM’de CHP ile görüşerek bir demokratikleşme paketi yapmak varken...

Düne kadar terörist dedikleri DTP ile iş tuttular
Ucu açık ve içi boş bir açılım başlattılar.
Toplumda endişe ve kutuplaşma
DTP ve PKK’da aşırı umut ve beklenti yarattılar...
Apo ile görüşmeye davet edilince sıkıştılar...

Geri dönüp TSK ve CHP ile aynı kırmızı çizgilerde buluştular...

Madem TSK’nın ve CHP’nin kırmızı çizgilerini kabul ediyordunuz...

Madem *“Tek vatan, tek millet, tek bayrak”* diyordunuz..

Bunca kavga gürültüye ne gerek vardı?..

*Bir işi de sonunu düşünerek yapın ne olur...*


* * *


Vatandaşa sormuşlar: 

*“Kürt açılımı hakkında ne düşünüyorsun?”* 

*“şu an açım”* demiş,* “Görüş beyan edecek halim yok.”*

Haldun Ertem

...

----------


## bozok

*7 yıl öncesi tablo ve 7 yıl sonrası dehşet bilanço* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/08/2009* 




Bu Pazar, iktidarda olan AKP’nin son 7 yıllık bilançosunu başlıklar halinde aktarmak istiyoruz: 

-AKP öncesinde PKK enterne edilmiş bitik bir terör örgütü idi.
-AKP ile PKK uluslar arasılaştırılarak adeta özgürlük mücadelesinin sembolü oldu.


*Bir millet yaratıldı*

-AKP öncesinde ücalan kanlı katil imajında idi.
-AKP ile Apo, Mandela görüntüsüne sokuldu.
-AKP iktidara gelmeden yani 7 yıl önce PKK terörü sıfır noktada idi.
-AKP iktidarı ile PKK terörü eski kanlı günlerine geri döndü.
-AKP öncesinde toplumda zerre Kürt-Türk ayrışması yoktu.
-AKP ile ilk kez bu tür ayrışmalar ve cepheleşmeler görüldü.
-AKP öncesinde etnik televizyon yayını yoktu.
-AKP ile Kürtçe Televizyon kurulup Kürtleri milletleştirme ve bütünleştirme yolunda büyük bir adım atıldı.
-AKP öncesinde devletin kurumları arasında ahenk vardı.
-AKP ile devletin kurumları birbirinin kuyusunu kazar oldu.
-AKP öncesinde poliste kadrolaşma yoktu.
-AKP ile poliste guruplaşmalar zirveye çıktı.
-AKP öncesinde yürütme, yargıya müdahaleyi aklından bile geçirmezdi.
-AKP ile yürütme yargıyı baskı altına almaya başladı.



*Başçavuştan Başbakana!*

-AKP öncesinde Türkiye homojen bir görüntüdeydi ve hiç kimsenin aklına etnik kimliği gelmezdi.
-AKP ile insanlar etnik kimliğini hatırlar oldu.
-AKP öncesinde Türkiye’nin milli bir dış politikası ve kırmızı çizgileri vardı.
-AKP ile kırmızı çizgiler bir bir paspas yapıldı.
-AKP öncesinde Barzani ve Talabani ile başçavuşlar muhatap olurdu.
-AKP ile muhataplık konumu Cumhurbaşkanlığı ve Başbakanlığa yükseltildi.
-AKP öncesinde Türkiye canı istediğince K.Irak’a gidip PKK inlerini dağıtırdı.
-AKP ile K.Irak’a girmek artık Peşmerge ve ABD’nin iznine bağlandı.
-AKP öncesinde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin imajı zirvedeydi.
-AKP ile Ordumuzun başına çuval geçirildi ve hiçbir karşılık verilmedi.
-AKP öncesinde Türk Başbakan Ecevit Irak’ın işgaline karşı çıkmıştı.
-AKP ile Irak işgali ve öldürülen 1.5 milyon Müslümanın katli alkışlandı.
-AKP öncesinde Kıbrıs milli dava, Rauf Denktaş kahramandı.
-AKP ile Kıbrıs yük görüldü, Denktaş kenara atıldı.
-AKP öncesinde Türkiye Türk Dünyası ile ilgiliydi.
-AKP ile bu ilgi Arap dünyasına döndü.



*214’den 521 milyar dolara!*

-AKP öncesinde ülke borcu 214 milyar dolardı.
-AKP ile ülke borcu 521 milyor dolara yükseldi.
-AKP öncesinde işsiz sayısı 1 milyon 100 bindi.
-AKP ile işsiz sayısı resmi olarak 3 milyon 700 bine fırladı.
-AKP öncesinde ihracatın yüzde 52’si ithalata dayanıyordu.
-AKP ile ihracatın yüzde 81’i ithalata endekslendi.
-AKP öncesinde cari açık fazla verirdi.
-AKP ile cari açık problemi depreşti.
-AKP öncesinde ülkeye her yıl milyarca dolarlık yatırımlar yapılıyordu.
-AKP ile 7 yılda onca borçlanmaya rağmen duble yol dışında neredeyse hiç bir şey yapılmadı.
-AKP öncesinde Türk Telekom devletin yani milletindi.
-AKP ile Türk Telekom birkaç yıllık karı karşılığı Arap-Ermeni konsorsiyumuna satıldı.


*Armatör ve kuyumcu!*

-AKP öncesinde Tüpraş ve onlarca liman ve devasa devlet işletmesi devletin yani milletindi.
-AKP ile bütün bunlar da bir bir elden çıkarıldı.
-AKP öncesinde Türkiye’de iktidar medyası diye bir yapı oluşmamıştı.
-AKP ile güçlü bir iktidar medyası oluşturulup kurumlaştırıldı.
-AKP öncesinde Sabah Dinç Bilgin’le Turgay Ciner’indi.
-AKP ile bu gazete devlet kredisi ile damadın başında olduğu bir şirkete verildi.
-AKP öncesinde Star Gazetesi Cem Uzan’ındı.
-AKP ile bu gazete yine yandaş bir işadamına satıldı.
-AKP öncesinde TRT özerkti.
-AKP ile TRT parti yayın organı gibi oldu.
-AKP öncesinde Burak Erdoğan’ın gemisi yoktu.
-AKP döneminde armatör oldu..
-AKP öncesinde Bilal Erdoğan pırlanta dükkanı açmamıştı.
-AKP döneminde Bilal kuyumculuğa soyundu.


*Muhasebeci ve* 
*600 milyon dolar!*

-AKP öncesinde Kemal Unakıtan Topbaşlar’da muhasebecilik yapardı.
-AKP ile Unakıtan’ın çocukları 600 milyon dolarlık enerji yatırımına girişti.
-AKP öncesinde İstanbul’da imar tadilatlarında bir ölçü ve sınır vardı.
-AKP ile binlerce imar değişikliği ile eski İstanbul Belediye Başkanı Ali Müfit Gürtuna’nın ifadesi ile onlarca milyar dolarlık rant yaratılıp birilerine aktarıldı.
-AKP öncesinde emekli enflasyon oranı kadar artış alırdı.
-AKP ile emekli ilk kez enflasyonun üçte biri kadar bile zam alamadı.
-AKP öncesinde memur da enflasyonun altında artış almazdı.
-AKP ile memur, emekliler misali sürünür hale düştü.
-AKP öncesinde fuhuş için vesika talep eden kadın sayısı geriye gidiyordu.
-AKP ile geçinmek için fuhuşa vesika talep edenler 8 misli arttı.
-AKP öncesinde hırsızlık münferit bir hadiseydi.
-AKP ile hırsızlık sektör oldu.


Devam edeceğim de yerim bitti...

...

----------


## bozok

*Bu tablodan açılım çıkar mı?*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*02.09.2009*





Açılımlardan açılım beğenin...

Birinin adı* “Ermeni açılımı”*. Sınırlar açılacak, bahar rüzgarları esecek; kardeşlik, dostluk havası, iki ülke ilişkilerine egemen olacaktı. Tarihsel düşmanlık sona erecekti. Azerbaycan ve Türkiye’nin içinden tepkiler artınca, hükümet geri adım atmış göründü, *“Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden Ermeni sınırı açılamaz”* cümlesiyle açılımın dondurulduğunu ilan etti.

Meğer alttan alta iş pişirilmiş. Diplomatik ilişkilerin kurulması ve ikili ilişkilerin geliştirilmesi için iki protokole, yürürlüğe konmak üzere imzalar atılmış bile.

Hani, Ermenistan’la diplomatik ilişki kurulması, sınırın açılması için Ermenistan’ın Azeri toprağı Karabağ’daki işgaline son vermesi koşulu vardı?

Bu sorunun yanıtını Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkisyan verdi: *“Türkiye ile diyalog, Karabağ sorunundan bağımsız”* deyiverdi. Ve rest çekti: *“Türkiye ile görüşmeler için Karabağ konusu dahil hiçbir önkoşul kabul etmeyeceğiz. Türkiye ile olan sorun Karabağ’a bağlıysa hiç görüşmeyiz.”* 

*Buyurun açılıma...*

Ermenistan restini çekiyor: *“Koşul-moşul yok, ben dersem o!”* 



***

İkincisi de* “Kürt açılımı...”* 

İçeriği bir türlü açıklanmayan* “açılım*”, terörü bitirecek, demokrasiyi geliştirecek, birlik ve bütünlüğü pekiştirecekti. Hükümet, muhatap almadığı muhalefetin tüm ısrarlarına rağmen açılımla neyi kastettiğini bir türlü açıklamadı, ama verdiği mesajlarla, kendine yeni muhataplar yarattı ve muhataplarına ummadıkları umutlar verdi. CHP ve MHP ile görüşmeyen Başbakan DTP ile görüştü. üzerklikten federasyona, anayasanın değiştirilemez ilkelerinin değiştirilmesinden bağımsız Kürt devletine kadar her türlü talep havada uçuşuyor.

*Son durum...*

DTP’li Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir, teröristlere teslim olma çağrısı yapan Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’a cevap veriyor: *“Gelin, adalete sığının diyorlar. Hangi adalete güveneceğiz? Panzere taş atmak doğru değil ama panzere taş attı diye 25 yıl ceza veren adalete mi güveneceğiz?”* 

Baydemir’in çarpıtması bir yana diline dikkat ettiniz mi?* “Birinci çoğul şahıs”* kullanmaya belli ki özen gösteriyor, *“Biz”* diyerek. Teröristlere yapılan *“teslim ol”* çağrısının muhatabı olduklarını *“Biz”* diyerek vurguluyor. *“Biz teröristlere teslim ol çağrısı yapmıştık, sen niye üstüne alıyorsun?”* sorusunun kendisine sorulabileceğini hesaba bile katmıyor. Ya da umurunda değil.

Bir başka DTP’li Selahattin Demirtaş, ücalan’ın yol haritasını heyecanla beklediklerini söylüyor. Bir başkası, Aysel Tuğluk, tehdit üstüne tehdit yağdırıyor: *“Kürtler haklarının güvence altına alınmasını istiyor. PKK sadece silahlı bir örgüt olarak değerlendirilmemeli, PKK’nın kitle gücü var; akıllı devlet ücalan’ı sürece katar.”* Tuğluk, koşullarını sıralıyor ve meydan okuyor: *“Yoksa ayrılmayı tartışabiliriz.”* 

PKK da DTP de silah bırakmaktan asla söz etmiyor. Aksine, *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri silah bıraksın”* diye bastırıyor. üstelik mayınlı, bombalı pusular, saldırılar devam ediyor.

*İkinci açılımın geldiği nokta da bu...*

***

Bir yanda peş peşe* “açılımlar”* yapan hükümet... Bir yanda, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ni parmağında oynatan, yenik bir orduya koşullarını ateşkes masasında dayatır gibi ödün vermeyen Ermenistan ve PKK-DTP ittifakı...

Bu tablodan açılım çıkacağına gerçekten inanıyor musunuz? 

Ben inamıyorum. Gazetelerde, televizyonlarda sürdürülen pembe tablolu, bol umutlu, beyaz güvercinli şovlar da görüşümü ne yazık ki değiştirmiyor.

Ve bu tablodan* “üıksa çıksa kaos çıkar”* diye korkuyorum.


...

----------


## bozok

*Bir de kazdan amiral!*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*3 Eylül 2009* 





*DIşİşLERİ Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Ermenistan ile varılan anlaşmadan sonra sınırın yılbaşına kadar açılması için elinden geleni yapacağını söyledi.*


*Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan* ise daha önce sınırın açılması için *Dağlık Karabağ* sorununun anlaşma ile çözümlenmesi gerektiğini söylemişti. Hem de *Azerbaycan parlamentosunda* yaptığı bir konuşmada!
 
*Başbakan’ın baş danışmanı eski Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik*, aynı görüşü dün de tekrarladı.

*“Karabağ sorunu çözülmezse kapı açılmaz!”*

*Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkisyan*, Türkiye ile yapılan protokolün *Dağlık Karabağ sorunu ile bir ilgisi olmadığını* söyledi.

*Azerbaycan Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü*, Türkiye’nin Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden sınırını açmama sözü verdiğini hatırlattı. 
“*Sınırın sorun çözülmeden açılması Azerbaycan’ın milli çıkarlarına aykırıdır*” dedi.

Ermenistan, Karabağ sorununun çözümünün bölgede yapılacak bir referandum ile mümkün olabileceğini söylüyor. Azerbaycan ise referanduma karşı, Ermenistan’ın işgal ettiği yerlerden çekilmesini istiyor.

*Dün her iki ülke de bu konudaki bilinen görüşünü tekrarladı*.

şöyle bir tablo var: Başbakan, Azerbaycan’da söz verdi “*sorun çözülmezse sınırı açmam*” dedi. TBMM’deki çoğunluk partisinin temsilcisi ve Başbakan’ın baş danışmanı aynı şeyi tekrarlıyor.

Ermenistan ve Azerbaycan bulundukları noktadan daha farklı bir yerde değiller, sorun kısa vadede çözülecek gibi değil.

Dışişleri Bakanı ise sınırı elinden geldiği kadar çabuk açmak için çabalayacak! Türk dış politikası tarihinin hiçbir döneminde her halde böyle yürütülmemişti.

*şöyle bir şiir hatırlıyorum:* 

*“üyle bir ordu ki / görse şaşar Anibal / ördeklerden bir filo / bir de kazdan amiral!”*

...

----------


## bozok

*Bakü’de skandal*


Türkiye-Irak ve Türkiye-Ermenistan ilişkileri konusunda komisyonlar kuran ve raporlar hazırlayan David Phillips, 14 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Alt Komitesi’nde konuşuyor... üok ilginç bilgiler veriyor...

İsviçre’de Türkiye ve Ermenistan temsilcileri arasında yapılan gizli görüşmelere ABD’nin arabuluculuk ettiğini, esas arabulucunun muhtemelen İsviçre değil ABD olduğunu bu konuşmadan öğreniyoruz...

Phillips, Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki anlaşmanın 2 Nisan’da paraf edildiğini söylüyor.

7 Nisan’da Obama Ankara’ya geliyor...

Phillips Ankara’da Obama’ya verilen sözü zikrediyor:

“Obama, 7 Nisan’da İstanbul’da, Türk ve Ermeni resmi makamlarıyla buluştuğunda, anlaşmanın hiçbir önkoşula bağlı olmadığı şeklinde bilgilendirilip, bu husus garanti edilmişti...”

Gerisi için sözü CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen’e bırakalım:

“2 Nisan’da İsviçre’de sınırı koşulsuz açmayı öngören anlaşmayı paraflıyorsunuz. 7 Nisan’da Ankara’da Barack Obama’ya Karabağ’ın boşaltılmasının önkoşul olmadığını söylüyorsunuz. Ama 13 Mayıs’ta Başbakan Bakü’de Karabağ işgali sona ermeden sınırın açılmasının söz konusu olmayacağını bildiriyor. Atılan paraf ve Obama’ya verilen sözün tam tersi yönde garanti veriyor... Ve o söz tutulmuyor. *Türkiye hiç bu kadar sözüne güvenilmez ülke durumuna düşürülmemişti... Dış politika hiç bu seviyeye indirilmemişti...”*

Azerbaycan şimdilik sessiz... üünkü onlar da ABD baskısı altında... Ama bu skandal ne orada ne burada ila nihaye sessiz geçiştirilemez... *Bekleyin göreceksiniz...*



*AB, hükümete talepte bulunmuş: “Açılımın içini doldurun.”*
*Doldurulursa adı ne olur? “Kabak çiçeği dolması” olur.*
*Haldun Ertem*



*YüK rezaleti...*
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ve Polis Akademisi’ne bağlı okullardan ilişiği kesilen öğrencileri YüK kendi belirlediği üniversitelere yerleştiriyor.

Cumhuriyet’te Orhan Bursalı dün bu durumdaki öğrencilerden 20’si için YüK’ün Boğaziçi üniversitesi’ne yolladığı kararı yazdı... üğrencilerin makine, elektrik ve endüsti mühendisliği bölümlerine kaydının yapılması isteniyor.

Bu öğrenciler askeri ve polis okullarından neden uzaklaştırılmış? Belli değil.. Ancak akıl almaz biçimde ödüllendiriliyorlar. Bu durumda öyle birkaç değil tam 800 öğrenci varmış. Her biri sınavsız iyi üniversitelere yerleştirilecek. Görülmüş şey değil...



*Melih Aşık / MİLLİYET / 4 Eylül Cuma 2009*

----------


## bozok

*Utanmazlığın böylesi!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 11/09/2009* 




AKP, İstanbul’da boğulmuştur.

Evet koca şehri 4 dönem yani 15 yıldan fazla bir süredir yöneten malum zihniyet, yağan yağmurlara yenik düşmüş ve sele kapılmıştır.

Kıvırmasınlar, sorumlu yüzde yüz onlardır.

Ne yani taşan dereleri Belediye ıslah etmeyecekti de ben mi ıslah edecektim!

Dere yatağına kurulan binalara izni onlar vermedi de ben mi verdim!

Hal ve tablo bu iken utanmasalar bu işin suçunu da Ergenekonculara yıkacaklar!

Ayıp, insanda biraz insaf, biraz vicdan, biraz da utanma duygusu olur!

Koca koca adamlar bakın olayı nasıl çarpıtıyorlar:

Başbakan Erdoğan:

*- “Derelerin ıslahına engeller kondu.”*

üevre Bakanı Veysel Eroğlu:

*- “Suçlu, dereleri işgal eden vatandaştır.”* 

İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş:

*- “Suç bende değil, insanoğlunda.”* 


Yahu insaf edin, suç nasıl insanoğlunda olur?

Sorumlu nasıl vatandaştır?

Daha ileri gidemiyorlar.

Neredeyse sorumlu yağmuru yağdırandır diyecekler de orada duruyorlar.

Peki ya Başbakan’ın ettiği* “Derelerin ıslahına engeller kondu”* beyanı!

Sayın Erdoğan, öyle engeller vardı ise 7 yıldır niçin onları kaldırmadınız?

Bu millet size Anayasayı bile değiştirecek çoğunluğu verirken neden gereğini yapmadınız da hala müzmin muhalefet mensupları gibi konuşup soyut istismarlar yapıyorsunuz!

Koca koca generalleri sabaha karşı kelepçelemeye gücünüz var da, derelerin ıslahına karşı çıkanlara karşı gücünüz yok öyle mi?

Yapmayın Sayın Başbakan, bu millet buna inanmaz!

Tam bu noktada bu konuda size bir kaç sorum olacak?

1995’de Ayamama deresi yine taşmış ve benzer sahneler yaşanmıştı!

İyi hatırlıyorum Sabah Gazetesi ve bütün bölge o taşkınlıkta sular içinde kalmıştı!

Siz o günlerde İstanbul’un Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı idiniz!

Sahi o felaketi yaşayan bir yetkili olarak o derenin ıslahı ve sele karşı önlem için ne yaptınız Tayyip Bey!

üyle ya konumunuz gereği bir şeyler yapmanız gerekiyordu!

Maalesef hiçbir şey yapmadınız ki aynı felaket bugün de yaşandı!

Bir şeyler yapmak bir yana Ayamama deresi güzergahının yapılaşmasına göz yumdunuz!

üyle ki bu konuda mahkemelik bile oldunuz!

Yalan mı?

Yani ortada birilerinin bir engellemesi falan yok, görevini yapmama var!

Velev ki engelleme olsa bile yukarıda da belirttik, bugün Başbakansın, 7 yıldır gereğini niye yapmadın?

Sadece şu son beş senede İstanbul’da 4500 imar tadilatı olduğunu Ali Müfit Gürtuna söylemedi mi? üyle ise bunun bir anlamı yok mu?

Ne kadar hazin değil mi, AKP her yerde boğuluyor ama bir türlü çözülmüyor, *zira ambalajı din*... AKP’den kurtulmanın yolu önce bu ambalajı yırtmaktan geçiyor...

...

----------


## bozok

*Adi bir cinayet zanlısının yakalanmasından başka iyi haberi olmayan ülke!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/09/2009* 





Su işe bakar mısınız 72 milyonluk koca ülkenin bir adi cinayet zanlısının yakalanmasından başka sevinecek bir şeyi yok!

Gazeteler, televizyonlar sadece bunu yazıyor, bunu konuşuyor.
Koca Türkiye adeta bir tek onun ele geçirilmesiyle övünür oldu!
Bırakın onları, ülkenin Başbakan’ı savaş ilanı varmışcasına bu katil zanlısının ele geçirildiği haberi için İstanbul valisi tarafından sabaha karşı uyandırılıyor!

Bitmedi, bölgesinin lideri olmakla övünen Türkiye’nin Başbakan’ı adi bir cinayet zanlısının ele geçirilmesini propaganda malzemesi yapıyor ve televizyonlara çıkıp bunu icraat diye millete satıyor!

Diyeceksiniz ki adam ne yapsın icraat olarak anlatacağı başka zerre bir şeyi yok!

Gerçekten öyle !

İcraatı olsaydı herhalde adi bir cinayetten bile nemalanma hesaplarının içinde olmazdı!

Türkiye yanıyor, koca Başbakan cinayet masası komiserlerinin yapması gerekeni yapıyor!

Ekonomik daralmanın yüzde 6’yı geçeğini bizatihi kendi Bakanı ifade ediyor Tayyip Bey’den tık yok!

Bütçe açığı zirve yapmış, Temmuz’da yüzde 100, Ağustos’da yüzde 125 artmış Başbakan’ın gündeminde değil!

İşsizlik şaha kalkmış, üniversite mezunu gençler avare olmuş umursamıyor!

Toplum gerilmiş, ayrışmış ve kamplara bölünüp burnundan soluyormuş hiç oralı değil!

Bir ara AB, türban dediler, akabinde demokrasi ve Ergenekon derken bu aralar gündemi C.G. isimli bir katil zanlısı işgal ediyor!

İyi de arkadaş C.G.’nin yakalanması karın doyurmuyor, bütçe açığını kapatmıyor, üretimi artırmıyor, gençlere iş yaratmıyor!
Hal bu ama adam medyayı ama öyle ama böyle ele geçirdi ya, İngilizlerin üinlileri yüzyıllarca afyonla uyutması misali toplumu güzel güzel manipüle ediyor!

Açım diyorsun!
C. diyor!
İşsizim diyorsun!
G. diyor!
Sefilim diyorsun!
Yakalandı diyor!

Kısacısı reenkarnasyona inanan Hint fakirleri misali avun diyor!
Malum reenkarnasyon inancında öldükten sonra 4 kere daha dirilmek ve yaşamak var. Buna göre insanlar birinci hayatında fakir doğar, dördüncü hayatında ise zengin olurlar. Bu inancın gereği olarak da Hindistan’da fakirler zenginlere acır, zira onların 4. hayatının da bittiğine inanırlar. Malum İngilizler, Hindistan’daki sosyal uçurum anarşiye dönüşmesin diye bu inancı yayarak hükümran olmuşlar.

Tayyip Bey’inki de aynı hesap!

ürtülü bir din ambalajı ve sürekli bir beyin yıkama ya da manipülasyon!


...

----------


## bozok

*Kasımpaşa diplomasisinin iflası* 

Hürriyet’ten Fatih üekirge’nin yazdığına göre Talabani Davutoğlu’na Bağdat’taki son saldırıların sorumlularının Suriyeli olduğunu gösteren bir CD vermiş. *“Bunu Esad’a götür”* demiş. *“Van minits”* dış politikası bir zamanlar aşiret reisi dediği adamlara şimdilik *kuryelik* yapıyor!


05.09.2009 / odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Bu nasıl yönetim?* 


*Ahmet B. ERCİLASUN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/09/2009* 


Mersin sokakları alevler içinde. İnsanlar kaçışıyor. Esnaf kepenklerini kapatıyor. Ev sahibi balkonuna atılan molotof kokteyli üzerine kovayla su dökerek evini korumaya çalışıyor. Annesi, elinden tutmuş, yavrusunu ateşin içinden kurtarmaya çalışıyor. Başka bir gün başka bir şehirde yine molotof kokteylleri, yine polise fırlatılan taşlar. Bir başka gün bir parti merkezinin camları indiriliyor. Gün geçmiyor ki bir şehrimizde benzer bir hadise olmasın. Yok Kürt açılımıymış, yok demokrasi açılımıymış!... Siz önce şu memlekette asayişi sağlayın!

Van’da, Diyarbakır’da, Hakkari’de hemen her gün sokaklara dökülüyorlar. Ellerinde PKK bayrakları, ücalan’ın resimleri, muhatap ücalan’dır pankartları... Polis müdahale etmeyegörsün. Taşlarla, sopalarla ortalık savaş alanına dönüyor. Ara sokaklarda kovalamacalar. Polis araçlarını taşlamalar, yakmalar. Esnafa zorla kepenk kapattırmalar... Yok Kürt açılımıymış, yok demokrasi açılımıymış!... Siz önce şu memlekette asayişi sağlayın!

Dağlardan vazgeçtik; şehirlerin ana caddelerinde asayişi sağlayamıyorsanız, vatandaşın can ve mal güvenliğini sağlayamıyorsanız orada işiniz ne? Nasıl da pişkin pişkin konuşuyorsunuz! Nasıl da bilgiç edalar takınıyorsunuz öyle! O tuhaf gülümsemeler... Hani şöyle, “ben ne istersem yaparım” tebessümleri, “ben adamın canına okurum” gülümsemeleri. “Benden başka kim var ki oralarda” edaları. “Ben yaptım” böbürlenmeleri. Siz ne yaptınız? Bir yönetimin en temel işlevini daha yerine getirebilmiş değilsiniz. Vatandaş sokağa çıkamıyor; vatandaş dükkanını açamıyor; vatandaş arabasını park edemiyor. Gece araba park ediliyor; bir de bakıyorsunuz sabah araba kül olmuş. Siz ne yaptınız da böbürlenip duruyorsunuz? Memlekette asayiş berkemal mi ki tebessümler ve terennümler saçıyorsunuz? 

Adam kendisini başka bir halkın temsilcisi yerine koyuyor ve Türkiye yönetimiyle onurlu bir barış yapmaktan bahsediyor. ABD elçisiyle konuşuyor; Irak cumhurbaşkanıyla görüşüyor; size barış şartlarını dikte ettirecek. Siz de onu muhatap alıyorsunuz. Başka bir halkın temsilcisiymiş gibi. Buna da Kürt açılımı, demokrasi açılımı filan diyorsunuz. Hatta milli birlik projesi diyorsunuz. Vallahi “muhatap ücalan’dır” diyenlerle görüşmekten daha milli ne olabilir ki! Bir de “orada bizden başka kimse yok” diyorsunuz. Nerede? Hani şu her gün caddelerinde, sokaklarında eşkıyanın kol gezdiği, polis araçlarını taşladığı yerde. Hani şu PKK bayraklarının, ücalan’ın posterlerinin dolaştırıldığı yerlerde. Demek siz oradasınız ha! Yani bütün bu olaylar sizin yüksek müsaadenizle mi oluyor? 

Siz orada olduğunuza göre ve yalnız siz orada olduğunuza göre, bu hadiseler de neredeyse her gün tekrarlandığına göre bunun sadece iki açıklaması var. Ya olaylara müsaade ediyorsunuz; yahut da olayları önleyemiyorsunuz. Doğrusu bunların ikisi de böbürlenmek için yeter de artar bile. “Bak, yalnız biz orada varız ve ne güzel hadiseler oluyor” şeklinde mi yorumlayalım sözlerinizi? Böbürlendiğinize göre böyle yorumlamaktan başka çare yok. Hani önleyemiyorsanız o zaman hiç olmazsa üzülürsünüz değil mi? 

Ekonomiden hiç bahsetmiyorum. İşsizlerin sayısının bilmem kaç milyona ulaştığından hiç söz etmiyorum. Ekonomik küçülmeden, bütçe açığından, dış borçlardan hiç dem vurmuyorum. Asayişten bahsediyorum. Bir ülke yönetiminin ilk halletmesi gereken işten, asayişten bahsediyorum. Bu eşkıyalık manzaraları seni, seni, sizi utandırmıyor mu? Siz güllük gülistanlık bir memlekette mi yaşıyorsunuz ki dudağınızda tebessümler ve terennümler var? Yoksa siz memleketin asayişinden, düzeninden mes’ul değil misiniz?


*Bölücü kim?*
--PKK ve ücalan bölücü mü? -Evet. --DTP, PKK’nın siyasi uzantısı gibi mi davranıyor? -Evet. -Muhatap ücalan’dır demeye ısrarla devam ediyor mu? -Evet. --Buna göre DTP de bölücü PKK’nın uzantısı olmuyor mu? -Oluyor. -Peki, böyle bir DTP ile Kürt açılımı kapsamında kim görüştü? -AKP Genel Başkanı Tayyip Erdoğan. -Bu durumda DTP ile görüşen mi, bu görüşmeye karşı çıkan mı bölücülüğe daha yakın durmuş oluyor?

...

----------


## bozok

*Al sana SIFIR problem*

 
İktidarın, “komşularla sıfır problem” sloganıyla yürüttüğü teslimiyetçi dış politika hezimetle sonuçlandı. Türkiye’den taviz üstüne taviz koparan Yunanistan, Ermenistan ve Kıbrıs Rum kesimi yeni isteklerini şöyle sıraladı: 

YUNANİSTAN
Ege’deki statü değişmez. Kırmızı çizgilerimizi belirledik. Pazarlık konusu yapmayız bir adım geri atmayız.

ERMENİSTAN
Yukarı Karabağ’ı tekrar geri vermeyi asla düşünmüyoruz. Karabağ bağımsız oldu ve öyle kalacaktır.

KIBRIS RUM KESİMİ
Türk askeri ve TC uyruklu kişiler derhal adadan çıksın. Türkiye garantörlük iddiasından vazgeçsin.


*Al sana sıfır sorun!*
İktidarın komşularla sıfır problem sloganıyla yürüttüğü dış politika çöktü. Ermenistan, Yunanistan ve Güney Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi, Ankara’ya geri adım atmayız mesajı gönderdi.

Avrupa Birliği belgelerinde arasında yer alan “Sınırlarınızdaki ülkelerle sorunlarınızı çözün” talebi doğrultusunda AKP iktidarının, “komşularla sıfır sorun” sloganıyla yürüttüğü dış politika çöktü. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün futbol diplomasi ile başlattığı Türkiye-Ermenistan ilişkileri, tek taraflı “iyi niyet” hamlesine dönüştü. Sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddialarından vazgeçmediğini ilan eden Ermenistan, işgal ettiği Karabağ topraklarını boşaltmayacağını da yineledi. Ermenistan Devlet Başkanı Serj Sarkisyan “Biz göğsümüze vurarak bağırmadığımız için Karabağ’dan geri çekileceğimizi düşünüyorlar. Biz Yukarı Karabağ topraklarını tekrar geri vermeyi asla düşünmüyoruz. Karabağ bağımsız oldu ve öyle kalacak” dedi. Ankara-Erivan arasında yaşanan tek taraflı iyi niyet süreci Türkiye ile sorunları olan diğer ülkeleri da harekete geçirdi. Son bir 10 gün içerisinde “sıfır sorun” politikasından cesaret bulan komşular “açılım” için sıraya girdi.

*YUNANİSTAN:* AKP iktidarının sözde Kürt ve Ermeni sorunu konusundaki açılımları Yunanistan’ı da iştahlandırdı. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın “dostum” dediği Yunanistan Başbakanı Kostas Karamanlis Türkiye’den taleplerini sıraladı. Selanik’te açıklamalarda bulunan Karamanlis, şunları kaydetti: “Türkiye’nin Kıbrıs’ta işler ve kalıcı bir çözüm bulunabilmesi için fiilen katkıda bulunması lazım. Ancak Ege’deki statü ne tahriklerle ne de tehditlerle değişmez. Haklarımızı ve çıkarlarımızı savunmakta kararlıyız.” 

*GüNEY KIBRIS RUM KESİMİ:* AKP iktidarının sözde “kalıcı barış” için destek verdiği müzakere sürecinin sürekli tavizler koparmak isteyen tarafı olan Rum Kesimi, hem KKTC’den hem de Türkiye’den küstahça açıklamalarda bulundu.Geçtiğimiz hafta 4 gün süren bir toplantı yapan Rum Ulusal Konseyi şu taleplerde bulundu: Türkiye’nin AB ve ’Kıbrıs cumhuriyeti’karşısındaki yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmeli... üözüm içir Türk askeri ve ’yerleşikler’denilen T.C uyruklu KKTC vatandaşları adadan çekilsin.. Türkiye garantörlük iddiasından vazgeçsin... 

*IRAK:* Su, ticaret, imar, askeri eğitim ve insani yardım konusunda Irak’a sık sık destek çıkan AKP iktidarı bir türlü karşılığını alamıyor. Bağdat Irak’ın Kuzeyine yuvalanan bölücü terör örgütünün tasfiyesi yönünde bir adım atıyor.




24/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'yi yerin dibine soktu!*

 

*‘Yurt dışında karalama’ bir AKP geleneği oldu* 
AKP’nin ‘yurt dışında Türkiye’yi karalama’ geleneğine, Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış da en üst perdeden katıldı. ABD’deki Harvard üniversitesi John F. Kennedy Yönetim Okulunda konferans veren Bağış, önce uzun uzun Avrupa Birliği’ni (AB) övdü, ardından da kendi ülkesi Türkiye’yi inanılmaz ifadelerle kötüledi. 

*Demokratik sorun yaşıyorlarmış!* 
İşTE Bağış’tan inciler: AB, tarihin en önemli siyasi barış projelerinden biri... Avrupa’yı Avrupa yapan çeşitliliktir. Türkiye’de demokratik sorun yaşayan grup ve bireyler var. üocuklarına istedikleri isimleri koyamadılar, istedikleri dili konuşamadılar, istedikleri kitapları okuyamadılar.* ‘Eşit vatandaş’* hissettirecek yasal düzenlemelere gitmek gerekiyor. 


*AKP’LİLER BUNU HEP YAPIYOR*
İktidarın etkili isimleri, özellikle yurt dışında Türkiye aleyhinde konuşmadan duramıyor...

Babacan tarihe geçmişti
ülkesini Avrupa’ya şikayet eden ilk Dışişleri Bakanı olarak tarihe geçen Ali Babacan, AP’de ülkesini karalamış, Türkiye’de Müslüman çoğunluğun da ’dini özgürlük sorunu’yaşadığını iddia etmişti.


*Fırat’ın Atatürk alerjisi!*
Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, New York Times’a verdiği demeçte Atatürk devrimlerine dil uzatmıştı: Topluma travma yaşatıldı. Bir gecede kıyafetlerini ve dillerini değiştirmeleri söylendi.


*AB’ye övgü yağdırırken Türkiye’yi yerdi* 
Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış, Türkiye’de bazı grupların dillerini kullanamadığını, istediği kitapları okuyamadığını iddia etti 


AKP’liler yurt dışında Türkiye’yi şikayet etme geleneğini devam ettiyor. Başbakan Yandımcısı Ali Babacan ve AKP eski Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat‘ın ardından, Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış da benzer söylemlere imza attı. ABD’deki Harvard üniversitesi John F. Kennedy Yönetim Okulunda konferans veren Bağış, önce Avrupa birliğini övdü, ardından da Türkiye’yi yerin dibine soktu. 

AB’nin, tarihin en önemli barış projelerinden biri olduğunu iddia eden Bağış _“Ancak henüz tamamlanmayan bu süreç Türkiye’nin üyeliğiyle tamamlanacak”_ dedi. Ankara’nın AB üyeliğinin 1,5 milyarlık Müslüman dünyası tarafından yakından takip edildiğini öne süren Bağış şöyle devam etti: _AB başından beri siyasi barış projesi olarak tasarlandı. “Muhafazakar bir birlik” ya da “Hristiyan kulübü” olarak ortaya çıkmadı. Avrupa’yı bugünkü Avrupa yapan çeşitliliktir._ 


*Vazgeçmeyiz kararlıyız*
Konuşmasının ardından katılımcıların sorularını yanıtlayan Bağış, Fransa’nın başını çektiği bazı ülkelerin Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine olumsuz bakışına dair bir soru üzerine, müzakerelerin, aralarında Fransa ve Almanya’nın da yer aldığı AB ülkelerinin oy birliğiyle aldığı kararla başladığını anımsatarak şöyle devam etti: 

_“Bu demektir ki katılım müzakerelerine devam etmek Türkiye’nin yasal hakkı. Evet, bazen problemler çıkarıp, bazı fasılları bloke etmeye çalışabilirler ama Türkiye’yi pes ettiremezler. Sizi temin ederim ki Türkiye’yi AB arzusundan vazgeçirmeye yönelik hem iç hem dışta önümüze konulan zorluklara rağmen pes etmeyeceğiz. Kararlıyız, arzuluyuz ve sabırlıyız”_ 


*Memnuniyetle açarız*
Kıbrıs’a dair bir soru üzerine Bağış, _“Eğer herhangi bir Avrupa ülkesi ya da ABD, Kıbrıslı Türklerle doğrudan ticarete başlarsa, biz de limanlarımızı ve havaalanlarımızı Rum gemi ve uçaklarına memnuniyetle açarız”_ dedi.

Demokratik açılım konusundaki bir soru üzerine de _“Türkiye’de biliyoruz ki demokratik haklardan kaynaklanan sorunlar yaşayan bazı grup ya da bireyler var. Türkiye’de geçmişte maalesef çocuklarına istedikleri ismi koyamayan, kendi ailelerinde istedikleri dili konuşamayan, istedikleri kitapları okuyamayan insanlar oldu”_ diyen Bağış, ülkedeki herkesin, etnisitelerine, dinlerine ya da siyasi görüşlerine bakılmadan, kendilerini Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin eşit birer vatandaşı olarak hissetmeleri ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kendi vatanları olarak görmelerini sağlayacak yasal düzenlemelere gitmeleri gerektiğini belirtti.



*Dışarıda şikayet gelenek oldu*

*Müslümanların da sorunları var* 
Ali Babacan da Dışişleri Bakanlığı görevini yürüttüğü dönemde Türkiye’yi AB’ye şikayet etmişti. Avrupa Parlamentosu (AP) Dış İlişkiler Komitesi üyelerine hitaben yaptığı konuşmada *“Türkiye’de Müslüman çoğunluğun sorunlar yaşadığını”* iddia etmişti. Babacan şunları kaydetmişti: _“Türkiye’de sadece gayrimüslim azınlıklar değil, Müslüman çoğunluk da dini özgürlüklerle ilgili sorunlar yaşıyor. Türkiye’de son dönemde laiklik eksenli bir tartışma yaşanıyor. Bizim laiklik tanımımız çok açık: Din ve devlet işlerinin açık şekilde birbirinden ayrılması. Devletin de bireylerin dininin gereğini yerine getirmesine müdahale etmemesi. Burada farklı inançtakiler de dinsizler de bu özgürlük ortamından faydalanabilmeliler”_ 

*Devrimleri hedef aldı* 
AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat ise New York Times gazetesinden Sabrine Travernise‘e yaptığı açıklamalarla tartışma yaratmıştı. Büyük ünder Atatürk‘ü ve devrimlerini eleştiren Fırat, devrimleri bir travma olarak nitelendirdi. Fırat özetle şunları kaydetmişti: _“Her devrim gibi Atatürk devrimleri de toplumda bir travma yaratmıştır. üünkü bir gece önce eski Türkçe yazı TBMM’de lağvedilerek Latin alfabesi getirilmiştir. Bu devrimdir. Toplumda okuma-yazma oranı sıfıra düşmüştür. Latin alfabesi, bilmeyenler için öyledir. Bu bir sosyal, tarihsel tespittir. Bunu değerlendirirken devrimin iyi veya kötü oluşu konusunda herhangi bir söylem yoktur orada... Türk toplumuna travma yaşatıldı. Bir gecede kıyafetlerini ve dillerini değiştirmeleri söylendi. Dinsel yolları dağıtıldı”._







25/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*YES SüR*

 

*15 dakikalık*
*dev(!) zirvede Obama*
*konuştu, Erdoğan ise*
*‘evet’ diyerek onayladı*

BAşBAKAN Erdoğan’ın *“Açılımı dostlarımıza anlatacağız”* diyerek gittiği ABD’de Başkan Obama ile bir araya geliş şekli ve süresi, muhalefetin ve saygın diplomatların sert tepkisini çekti: *Bu sürede ancak direktif alınır!* 


*Seslenip yanına çağırdı*
OBAMA, Pittsburgh kentinde gerçekleştirilen G-20 zirvesine katılan liderleri uğurlarken, Başbakan Erdoğan’a seslendi. Bu şekilde başlayan Obama-Erdoğan görüşmesi tam olarak 15 dakika sürdü. 


*Neler görüşülmüş neler!*
ANADOLU Ajansı’na göre bu sürede şunlar konuşulmuş: Açılım, Orta Doğu’nun bölgesel sorunları, İsrail-Filistin, Irak-Suriye, Karabağ, Azerbaycan, Ermenistan ile yaşanan normalleşme süreci...


Kişi başına 3 dakika 45 saniye
ERDOğAN ile Obama, Türkiye saatiyle 00.32’de bir araya gelip 00.47’de ayrıldı. Kabaca bir hesapla 2 lidere de 7.5 dakika süre düşüyor. Ancak çevirmen de bu sürenin en az yarısını alacağından Obama ve Erdoğan’a 3 dakika 45’er saniye kalıyor. Ve AA’ya göre 2 lider bu sürede bölgesel tüm sorunları ele almayı başarıyor! 


*CANAN ARITMAN:*
*Reçete almıştır!*
üevirmenlerin süresini düşün, Erdoğan 15 dakikada ancak “Yes sör” demiştir. Olsa olsa hazım için reçete almıştır!


*Hazım reçetesi* 
*almış olabilir*
Başbakan Erdoğan ile ABD Başkanı Obama’nın 15 dakikalık görüşmede, Kürt açılımı, Orta Doğu, Türkiye, Ermenistan, Azerbaycan gibi önemli konuları konuştuğunun açıklanması siyasilere espri konusu oldu. CHP İzmir milletvekili Canan Arıtman, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD Başkanı Obama ile 15 dakika süren görüşmesinde ancak* “Yes Sör”* diyebileceğini söyledi. 15 dakikalık görüşmede tercümeyle geçen zaman dilimleri de çıkarıldığında ancak birkaç dakika görüşülebileceğini bu süre içinde de ancak ABD Başkanı’nın direktiflerini onaylayabileceğini ifade eden Arıtman şöyle devam etti: 

*Yol haritası çizilmiştir*
_“Bunun bir görüşmeden çok, ev ödevi konusunda son direktifleri alma şeklinde olduğunu öngörüyorum. Başbakan’a ABD tarafından verilen Ermeni açılımı ve Kürt açılımı konusundaki ev ödevinde, yol haritası çizilmiştir. Başbakan da herhalde bunları kabul ettiğine dair tek kelimeyle ’yes sör’cevabı vermiştir. Açılımları nasıl hazmettireceğine dair bir yol haritası daha almıştır.”_ 


*İNAL BATU:*
*üok ayıp oluyor!*
*‘Obama ile görüştü’* demek çok ayıp. Bu sürede bir şey konuşulmaz. Bu tamamen bir propaganda, poz vermek... 


*Propaganda* 
*için poz verdiler*
Emekli Büyükelçi İnal Batu, ise _” bu sürede hiçbir şey konuşulamaz ancak fotoğrafçılara poz verilir “_ dedi. Basında çıkan *’Obama ile görüştü’* gibi haberleri *” ayıp oluyor “* diye değerlendiren Batu, şunları kaydetti: _Ayaküstü konuşmak gibi bir şeydir bu. ünemli olan Türk kamuoyuna ’bizim Başbakanımız Obama ile görüştü’mesajı vermek. Hiç önemi olmayan bir şeydir. Bu konuları konuşmaya saatler gerekiyor. Ama en az bir yarım saat 45 dakika olması lazım. Bu tamamen bir propaganda, poz vermektir başka bir anlamı yoktur._


*MUHTEşEM BULUşMA!*
Başbakan Erdoğan ile ABD Başkanı Obama rekorlar kitabına girecek bir ilke imza attı. 
İki lider, G-20 zirvesinin ardından yaptığı 15 dakikalık görüşmede ’dünyayı’ konuştu!..


*KRONOMETRE*
*Görüşme süresi:*
*15 dakika* 
Obama’ya düşen süre: 
*3 dakika 45 saniye* 
Erdoğan’a düşen süre: 
*3 dakika 45 saniye* 
Tercümanlara düşen süre: 
*3 dakika 45’er saniye* 
Görüşülen konular: 
Kürt açılımı, Orta Doğu, 
Türkiye, Ermenistan, Azerbaycan




Haber:Sümeyra YILMAZ

ABD’nin Pittsburgh kentinde David L. Lawrence Convention Center’da yapılan G-20 zirvesine katılan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, zirvenin sonunda ABD Başkanı Obama ile bir araya geldi. ABD Başkanı Obama, zirveye katılan liderleri uğurlarken Başbakan Erdoğan’ı yanına çağırarak 15 dakika görüştü. 

*Ermenilerle açılıma* 
*devam edin* 
Türkiye saati ile 00:32’de başlayıp, 00:47’de biten görüşmede, Kürt açılımı, Orta Doğu’da yaşanan sorunlar, İsrail-Filistin, Irak-Suriye ilişkileri ile Türkiye, Ermenistan, Azerbaycan konuları ele alındı. Anadolu Ajansı’nın haberine göre Türkiye ve Ermenistan arasında son dönemde yaşanan gelişmeleri olumlu bulduklarını ifade eden Obama, iki ülke ilişkilerinin gelişmesinin bölge açısından da önemine vurgu yaptı.

*Obama Karabağ’ın* 
*önemini biliyormuş*
Ermenistan ile Azerbaycan arasındaki ihtilafın da görüşmede gündeme geldiği, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, ABD, Rusya ve Fransa’dan oluşan Minsk Grubu’nun bu süreçte daha etkin yol almasının işi kolaylaştıracağı görüşünü ifade ettiği öğrenildi. Başkan Obama’nın, Yukarı Karabağ’ın, sorunun çözümü için kritik önemini bildiğini Başbakan Erdoğan’a ilettiği belirtildi. Ayrıca görüşmede Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, G-20 zirvesindeki organizasyondan dolayı Obama’ya teşekkür ettiği ifade edildi.






26/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Said-i Nursi’yi bile andı; ama...*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*04.10.2009*




*"En büyük devlet büyüğü",* partisinin genel kurul toplantısında Türkiye’nin 72 milyon insanını nasıl kucakladıklarını anlattı...

Dudaklarımdan dökülen sözleri engelleyemedim:

*“Beni sayma... 71 milyon 999 bin 999!”* 



***


Kürsüden haykırdı.:

_“Biz insanlarımızı bölmüyoruz... Dini, dili, etnik kimliği ne olursa olsun herkesi seviyoruz...”_ 

Sonra da ekledi:

_“Asıl onlar bölücülük yapıyor... Asıl onlar ülkeyi bölüyor...”_ 

Onlar dediği kim?

CHP’liler ve CHP’ye oy verenler...

MHP’liler ve MHP’ye oy verenler...

İşçi Partisi’ne, Genç Parti’ye, Demokrat Parti’ye, Türkiye Komünist Partisi’ne, Liberal Demokrat Parti’ye ve adlarını tek tek yazamadığım diğer partilere oy verenler...

Ya ni; yuvarlak hesap kendi partisine oy veren 14 milyon 732 bin kişi dışında kalan herkes...

Dudaklarımdan dökülen sözleri yine engelleyemedim:

_“Hani herkesi kucaklıyordun, hani herkesi seviyordun... Bu ‘Onlar’ da neyin nesi oluyor o zaman_?” 


***


Hoşgörüden, tahammülden, kültürel zenginliğimizden söz etti...

Ahmet Yesevi’den başladı, Yunus Emre’yle yol aldı.

Mevlana’yı, Hacı Bektaş-ı Veli’yi, Mehmet Akif’i unutmadı.

Ne kadar “kucaklayıcı” olduğunu göstermek için Tatyos Efendi’yi, Sabahat Akkiraz’ı, Nazım Hikmet’i, Cem Karaca’yı ve hatta Ahmet Kaya’yı andı...

Her isimden sonra salondan cılız alkışlar yükseldi...

Sonra listeye tarikatçı Said-i Nursi’yi ekledi... Onu da bu ülkenin yetiştirdiği değerlerinin başına oturttu.

Salon alkıştan yıkıldı.

Bir tek kişinin adını anmadı... 

Ya da unuttu...

O kişi, Türk kültürünün son 

86 yılına damgasını vuran Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’tü!

Dudaklarım, yine irade dışı konuşmaya başladı:

_“Bu ülkenin kültürel zenginliğinden söz ederken, onu nasıl unutabildi?”_ 


***


*“Herkesi kucakladığını”* söylerken, huzurevi ücretlerine yapılan zamlardan sonra kapı önüne konulan bakıma muhtaç yaşlılar geldi mi aklına bilemem...

Ama son bir yılda işsiz kalan yüz binler gelmedi.

üç kuruşluk maaşla yaşamaya çalışan emekliler gelmedi.

İşletmelerini ayakta tutabilmek için, çalışanlarına tüketici kredisi kullandırıp bu paraları onlardan toplayarak borçlarını ödeyen işletme sahipleri gelmedi.

Hatır çekleri yüzünden hapishaneye düşen esnaf gelmedi.

Kredi kartı batağına saplanıp kalan milyonlar gelmedi.

İşkencede ölen Engin üeber’in ailesi gelmedi...

Ergenekon’un kasası olduğu iddia edilirken, öldükten sonra beş parasızlığı gün ışığına çıkan Kuddusi Okkır’ın eşi gelmedi...

Teröristlerin verdikleri ifadeler yüzünden bugün cezaevinde kahırdan ölmek üzere olan terörle mücadele kahramanları da gelmedi...


***


Dudaklarım bir kez daha benden izinsiz isyan etti:

*“Keşke sen herkesi değil de, herkes seni kucaklayabilseydi...”*



***



*KİM YAZMIş?*

Ermenistan Dışişleri Bakanı Edvard Nalbandyan, parlamentoda yaptığı konuşmada Türkiye ile Ermenistan tarafından 31 Ağustos tarihinde parafe edilen ve 10 Ekim’de resmen imzalanması beklenen iki uzlaşı metinini tamamen kendilerinin yazdıklarını açıklamış...

Türk tarafı sadece ufak tefek düzeltmeler yapmış...


***


Hani dilim söylemeye varmıyor ama...

Yoksa Kürt açılımını da İmralı’daki mi... 

Ammaaaaannn...

Olur mu öyle şey!



***



*GüNüN SORUSU*

Müjde Ar, “Sezen’le kafaları çekip Başbakan’ı aradık... 

Zaten Sezen sık sık arıyor” demiş...

Güldünüz mü, üzüldünüz mü?



***



*Polis okulları giriş sınavı sorularını kim hazırladı?*

Dün polis okulları giriş sınavında yaşanan soruların sızdırılması skandalı nedeniyle Milli Eğitim Bakanı’na,_ “Bu soruların bakanlığınız bünyesindeki bir komisyon tarafından hazırlandığı söyleniyor. Bu durumda sorumluları tespit edip yasal işlem başlatmanız gerekmiyor mu”_ diye sormuştum...

Bakanlık bir açıklama göndererek, bu sınavla kesinlikle ilişkileri olmadığını açıkladı...

Eeeee; üSYM de _“Soruları biz hazırlamadık”_ diyor...

Geriye kala kala Polis Akademisi Başkanlığı kalıyor...

Eğer soruları onlar hazırladıysa, bu durumda hesabı da onların vermesi gerekiyor...

Yoksa soruları bizzat tarikat üyeleri hazırlıyor da... Biz saf saf onların soru çaldıklarını mı düşünüyoruz?

...

----------


## bozok

*Milli birliğin mimarı!*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*04.10.2009*



Keşke benim gibi yapsaydınız.. 

Hafızanızdaki bilgileri silerek Başbakan’ı izleseydiniz..

Keşke!..

Uzaylı gibi.. 

Mübalağasız şu sonuca varırdınız..

ülke karnıyarık gibi ortadan ayrılmış.. Daha da ötesi paramparça olmuş.. Veya olmak üzere..

ülkenin kültürel mirası tahrip edilmiş..

Mevlanalar, Yunus Emreler yok sayılmış.. İstiklal Marşı yazarı Mehmet Akif bile hakarete uğramış..

Niceleri istismar edilmiş..

Bir ülkeden beş altı ülke çıkmak üzere..

Ve bir lider çıkıyor..

Türk’ü, Kürt’ü, Laz’ı, üerkez’i, Gürcü’yü, Abaza’yı, Ermeni’yi, Rum’u..

Sunni’yi , Alevi’yi, Ortodoks’u, Katolik’i bir araya getiriyor..

Aynı bayrak altında topluyor.. Aynı ülkü etrafında birleştiriyor..

Herkes birbiriyle kucaklaşıyor..

üpüşüyor, koklaşıyor.. Kavgaya son veriliyor..

Bunu sağlayan lider 81 ilden gelen delegelerin alkışlarıyla..

‘Milli birliğin mimarı’ olarak karşılanıyor..

AKP kongresindeki manzara buydu..



*


Türkiye’nin de manzarası bu mu? Milli birliğimizi, bütünlüğümüzü Erdoğan’a mı borçluyuz?

O başımızda olmasaydı, harcı elleriyle yoğurup bizleri birbirimize yapıştırmasaydı..

Tespih taneleri gibi sağa sola savrulur muyduk?

Türkiye beş, altı, yedi parçaya mı bölünürdü?


*


Değil tabii..

O zaman diyeceksiniz ki ‘milli birliğin mimarı’ unvanı da nereden çıktı.. 

Hükümet milli birlik projesi başlatıyor ya.. İçeriği sır gibi saklanan, kimselere söylenmeyen, kimilerinin ’açılım’dediği tasarı var ya..

İşte onun mimarı sayılıyor..


*


Veya şöyle düşünün..

Seçime giden Başbakan’ın meydanlardaki yeni sloganı:

*“Geliyor.. Geliyor.. Milli birliğimizin mimarı geliyor”* 

Fiyakalı laf ama..



***



Demokratik açılım AKP’den başlamalı..

AKP’nin yaptığına ’seçimli kongre’ denir mi?

Denmez..

Tek aday, tek liste..

İl kongreleri de bu havada geçti.. Birkaç yer dışında il başkanları tek aday olarak seçime girdi; kazandı!

Dün de benzerini yaşadık.. Başbakan çıktı konuştu, sonucu beklemeden gitti.. üünkü sonuç zaten belliydi..

Yönetim listesini elleriyle hazırladı.. İstediği değişiklikleri yaptı, kimilerini çıkardı, kimilerini MKYK’a aldı..

Alternatifi olmayan listeyi delegeler onayladı.. Başka şansları da yoktu!..

Delegeydiler ama kimi isteyip istemedikleri onlara sorulmuyordu..

üdet yerini bulsun diye sandığa gittiler.. Kimlerin yönetime seçildiğini seçimden bilmeyen önce yoktu!..


*


Diyorum ki Erdoğan demokratik açılıma partisinden başlasa.. 

ünce AKP’de tatbik edilse..

Sonra Türkiye’de..

‘Demokrasi tecrübesi’ne sahip bir iktidar partisinin ülkeyi kapsayacak ’demokratik açılıma’ katkısı daha fazla olur..

Yanlış mı düşünüyorum?

Yanlışsam söyleyin..



***



*4 ay hapis yattı, 10 yıldır anlatıyor!*

On yıldan da fazla oldu.. On buçuk yıl.. Tayyip Erdoğan 1999 yılında dört ay hapis yattı hala kullanıyor..

Hala cezaevi öyküsü anlatıyor..

Hala mağdurum diyor.. 

Kongre konuşmasına; “Tarih 26 Mart 1999, günlerden cuma.. Pınarhisar Cezaevi’ne doğru yola çıkarken, üsküdar’da evimin önüne toplanmış kardeşlerime seslendim..

Bu bir veda değil dedim. Bu şarkı burada bitmez dedim” bu sözlerle başladı..

Ve on yıldır her vesileyle dinliyoruz..

şu da bir gerçek..

Erdoğan’ı dinleyenlerin on yıldır gözleri doluyor..

Demek ki hala tutuyor..


*


şunu da not edelim.. Aradan 10 yıl geçti, maalesef çok şey değişmedi.. İnsanlar hala aynı nedenlerle cezaevine giriyor..

*Dört aydan da fazla yatıyor!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Dilim varmıyor ama...*



Ermenistan Dışişleri Bakanı Edvard Nalbandyan, parlamentoda yaptığı konuşmada Türkiye ile Ermenistan tarafından 31 Ağustos tarihinde parafe edilen ve 10 Ekim’de resmen imzalanması beklenen iki uzlaşı metinini tamamen kendilerinin yazdıklarını açıklamış...

Türk tarafı sadece ufak tefek düzeltmeler yapmış...

Hani dilim söylemeye varmıyor ama...

Yoksa Kürt açılımını da İmralı’daki mi... 

Ammaaaaannn...

Olur mu öyle şey! 



** 05.10.2009 / Mustafa Mutlu / Vatan Gzt.*

----------


## bozok

*İmzasının arkasında durmayan devlet olur mu?*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*6 Ekim 2009*




*04.10.2009 Pazar günü Hürriyet’te yayınlanan bir haber çok garibime gitti. Haber “Karabağ olmadan olmaz” başlığını taşıyordu ve Ankara mahreçli, Uğur Ergan’a ait bir haberdi.*


Haber Cumhurbaşkanı *Abdullah Gül*’ün Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı *Aliyev* ve iki ülke dışişleri bakanlarıyla birlikte Nahçıvan’da yaptığı dörtlü zirve ile ilgiliydi.

Haberin omurgasını Türkiye’nin Azerbaycan’a, “Ermeni işgali altındaki Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden Erivan’la protokol Meclis’e gitmez” diye güvence verdiği oluşturuyordu. Azerbaycan’ın tepkisi de, “Rahatladık” olmuştu.

** * **


Haberde yer alan şu ifadeler olağanüstü dikkatimi çekti. 

Türk yetkililer demişler ki:

“Bu metinde *ortak tarih komisyonu* kurulması, *sınırların açılması* gibi maddeler var. Ancak bunlar *Dağlık Karabağ* sorunu çözüldükten sonra hayata geçirilir. Dağlık Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden bu protokol TBMM’ye gönderilmez. Gönderilse bile Meclis’ten geçmez. Bu konuda içiniz rahat olsun. *Türkiye AB sürecinde Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi’ne ilişkin protokolü imzaladı. Ne oldu? Dört yıldan bu yana Türkiye’nin liman ve havaalanları Rum bandıralı gemi ve uçaklara açıldı mı?”*

Bu açıklamaya göre Türk tarafı Azeri tarafa mealen diyor ki:

“Ermenistan ile yaptığımız protokole kafayı takmayın. Ortada imzalanacak bir protokol var ama siz bunu ciddiye almayın. Esas olan size verdiğimiz sözdür.”

Azerilerin gönlü iyice rahat etsin diye de somut bir örnek veriliyor:

“üyle icap ettiği için AB’ye Türkiye’nin liman ve havaalanlarını Rum bandıralı gemi ve uçaklara açacağımıza söz vermiştik, bakın görün sözümüzü tutmadık.”

** * **

üz cümle Dışişleri yetkilileri demeye getiriyorlar ki: 

*“Lütfen, attığımız imzaları ciddiye alıp canınızı sıkmayın!”*

** * **

Ben bu yazı ile protokolün yanlış veya doğruluğunu tartışmıyorum.

Tartışmak istediğim konu bir devletin attığı imzayı işine gelince kabul edip, işine gelmeyince reddetmesinin mümkün olup olmadığı, daha açıkçası imzasına sahip çıkmayan bir devletin ciddiye alınıp alınmayacağıdır.

Bu köşede *“çok merkezli dış politika”*nın *“komşularla sıfır sorun”* sosu ile tatlandırılmasının eninde sonunda herkese *mavi boncuk* dağıtma oyununa dönüşmesinden korktuğumu birkaç kez dile getirmiştim.

** * **

İşte size somut örnek:

1) 24 Nisan’a giden süreçte, *Obama’*nın “soykırım” tasarısını imzalamaması için Ermenistan ile sınırların açılabileceğine dair söz verdik.

2) Bu söze Azerbaycan haklı olarak alınınca bu sefer Başbakan’ımız 24 Nisan belasını atlattıktan hemen sonra “Dağlık Karabağ çözülmeden sınır açılmaz” dedi.

3) Ancak, meğer Ermenistan ile temaslar devam ediyormuş. Geçenlerde bu kez ortaya 10 Ekim’de imzalanacak “protokol” çıktı. Protokol’de Dağlık Karabağ sorunu yer almıyordu. Ermeni tarafı açıkça protokolün Karabağ ile ilgisinin olmadığını da söyledi. Ben de “Herhalde Karabağ işini çözmek Rusya’ya bırakıldı” diye düşünmeye başladım.

4) Ancak, Dışişleri tarafından tekzip edilmeyen habere göre, meğerse biz söz konusu protokolü *“şakacıktan”* imzalayacakmışız!

Tıpkı, Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi ile ilgili olarak AB’ye yaptığımız gibi! 

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın tarz-ı siyaseti*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*8 Ekim 2009* 




*BAşBAKAN için fikri ile zikrinin çelişmesi hiç önemli değil. IMF protestocularına sahip çıkarken kendisini protesto edenlere rahatlıkla hakaret edebilir.*


Kongre’de geçmişi silmekten bahsederken *Aydın Doğan*’a karşı akıl almaz bir kini ısrarla sürdürebilir.

Bir yandan Hükümet’i *Ermenistan* ile protokol imzalamaya hazırlarken, öte yanda bürokratları *Azerbaycan*’a “Boşverin atacağımız imza önemli değil!” diyebilir.

*“Kürt Açılımı”*nın bile adı her gün değişiyor. 

Neden Başbakan kendisi ile bu kadar rahat çelişebiliyor?

*Düşünce sistematiği* böyle davranmaya çok müsait de ondan!


* * *

Başbakan *Aydın Doğan’*ı *Al Capone*’a benzettiğinde bir sürü insan kızdı ama ben benzetmeyi eşyanın tabiatına aykırı bulmadım.

Zira, Başbakan’ın *Al Capone’*un tam olarak kim olduğunu bilmeme ihtimali yüksek.
Bilmeyebilir. Bunda büyük mahzur yok.

Ama mahzurlu olan şu:

*Belli ki Başbakan’ın yanında kimse ona Al Capone’un kim olduğunu söyleyememiş.* 

Başbakan’ın yanında onun *yanlışlarını* veya *hatalarını* yüzüne vuracak *yüreğe sahip* kimse yok. Sorgulayıcı bir yürek yanında barınamaz.

Zira, *tebliğ-tebellüğ geleneğinde* üstün olanın yanlışlanması, bırakın yanlışlamayı sual edilmesi bile mümkün değildir.

Baksanıza, koskoca *siyasiler* bile AKP Kongresi’nde MKYK’ya seçildikleri için *Erdoğan’*a *şükrediyorlar*.

Yıllardır *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan* şeyhlerini sorgulamadan onlara *biat* etti. şimdi kendisi *şeyh* oldu, artık *milletvekili* olmalarını ona borçlu *müritleri* ona *biat* ediyorlar.

Hiç hata yapma şansı olmayan *Erdoğan’*a fikir vermek ne hadlerine! 


* * *

Zaten, *Erdoğan’*ın *Aydın Doğan*’ı anlamadığı nokta da bu!

Onun zihin yapısına göre, *Aydın Doğan* bizim *patronumuz* değil, *şeyhimiz*.

Bizim, *Aydın Doğan’*ın beğenmediği, istemediği bir şeyi yazmamız mümkün değil.

Ben 10 yıldır *Aydın Doğan* bana hiç karışmadı diye yazsam anlamaz. *Ertuğrul üzkök’*le ters düşen yazılarımdan dem vursam dinlemez bile. 

Patron veya genel yayın yönetmeni ile çelişen yazılardan örnekler versek, bu yazıların ya *özel izinle* yazıldığını, ya da işin içinde bir *katakulli* olduğunu düşünür.

Onun zihin yapısına, siyaset yapma tarzına göre *bürokratları* Aydın Doğan’ın ne kadar üzerine giderlerse gitsinler, Aydın Doğan bir türlü *“adam olmuyor”*.

Hala, *Doğan’*ın gazetelerinde Başbakan’a yapılan muhalefeti *“şeyhimiz”* Aydın Doğan düzenliyor ve her gün her birimize o gün ne yazmamız gerektiğini Aydın Doğan *tebliğ* ediyor. Biz de *tebellüğ* ediyoruz. 


* * *

*Tebliğ-tebellüğ geleneğinden* gelen bir zihin yapısı medyanın esas görevinin *muhalefet* olduğunu çözemez.

Başbakan, yalakalarının kendisine yaranma savaşı verdikleri gazetelerin neden çok satmadığını da sorgulamaz. 

ürneğin, bunca promosyona rağmen neden son hafta *Sabah Gazetesi* ortalama *57.000 tiraj* kaybetmiştir, bunu sorgulamak aklının ucundan dahi geçmez. 

Neden *Hükümetçi gazetelerin* hiçbiri bayi satışında 100.000 sınırını geçemiyor, neden AKP’ye oy verenler bile *“muhafazakar”* TV’leri değil de *“popüler”* TV’leri seyrediyor, bunu yakın çevresinde kimse Başbakan’a izah etmeye cesaret edemez.


* * *

Başbakan’ın *The Wall Street Gazetesi*’ndeki *“Al Capone”* benzetmesi bütün dünyaya sadece kendisi hakkında bilgi vermiştir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sarkozy'den yüz kızartan karşılama* 

*10.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Fransız Cumhurbaşkanı, Gül'ü ağzında sakızla karşıladı*

Türkiye'nin AB üyeliğine karşı çıkan Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı, Türkiye sergisinin açılışında Gül'ün yanında sakız çiğneyerek, ilgisiz görünerek Türkiye'yi AB yolundan caydırabileceğini sanıyor.

Görüntü utanç verici. Paris'in güzel müzelerinden Grand Palais'de dünya kültürü ve Batı medeniyetinin de beşiği olan Anadolu ve Bizans tarihiyle ilgili bir sergi açılıyor. Kültüre en ufak ilgisi olan herkesin heyecanla gezebileceği bir sergi 'Bizans'tan İstanbul'a: İki Kıtanın Limanı'. Bir yanda 72 milyonluk Türkiye'nin Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül. Yanında kısa boylu, sıkılmış görünen, sakız çiğneyen bir adam var: Carla Bruni'nin kocası ve 5'inci cumhuriyet'in lideri: Nicolas Sarkozy.

Fransız Cumhurbaşkanı'nın devlet politikalarını bile aşan Türkiye alerjisi, tüm Fransa tarafından biliniyor. İç politika hesabıyla yapılan şova dönük bir siyaset. Ancak bu politikanın ciddi bu ölçüde çocuksu bir kabalıkta tezahür edeceği kimsenin aklına gelmezdi. 

Abdullah Gül'ü Paris'e getiren, ikili bir devlet gezisi değil, burada 400 etkinlikten oluşan *'Türk Mevsimi*'nin açılışı. Bu yüzden de Fransız devletiyle temasları sınırlı. Yine de devlet protokolü uygulanıyor. Gül, Başbakan, Cumhurbaşkanı ve iki Senato lideriyle görüştü. Sarkozy faktörüne rağmen, Fransa'nın resmi politikası değişmiş de değişmiş. üst düzey bir Fransız yetkilinin dün özel bir yemekte aktardığı gibi 'Karar bu hükümetin değil. üyelik kararı, 10-15 yıl sonra, o zamanın Fransa'sı, Avrupa'sı ve Türkiye'si tarafından alınacak. O yüzden bu soruyu sormanın anlamı yok.'

Yine de Fransız lider, iç politikada sağ muhafazakar ve yabancı düşmanı çevrelerden oy toplamak amacıyla bu geziyi fırsat bilip nezaketsiz tavrını sergiliyor. ünce Le Monde gazetesine sızdırılan* 'Türkiye'ye asgari servis*' haberi var. Haber aslında Gül'ü değil Fransız lideri küçük düşürüyor.

İstemediği her şeyi yapmak zorunda kalan Sarkozy, tavrını buluşma anında çocukça bir biçimde sakız çiğneyerek koyuyor. Adab-ı muaşeret kurallarını bizzat icat eden Fransızlar, istedikleri zaman kaba olmayı biliyorlar. Sarkozy, sergiye 10 dakika geç geliyor, (Gül de otelden geç çıktığı için Fransız lideri beklemiyor), Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı'nın yanında sakız çiğniyor ve sergide mihmandar birbirinden güzel tarihi eserleri gösterirken ilgisiz gibi gözüküyor. üıkışta resmi defteri imzalamak zorunda kalıyor. Sinirlenmiş gibi gösterişli bir hareketle kalemi deftere vuruyor, duruyor biraz, sonra devam ediyor. Gül, kaligrafik el yazısıyla güzel bir sayfa yazmış. Sarkozy, Türkiye'ye tavır yapacak ya, tutmuş yalnız imzasını atmış!

*SARAYDA BULUşMA* 

Gül ve Sarkozy, Elysee Sarayı'nda çalışma yemeğinde bir araya geldi. Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkozy, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ü Elysee Sarayı'nın kapısında karşıladı. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Sarayı'ndaki çalışma yemeğine Başbakan Yardımcısı Ali Babacan, Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış da katıldı.

*CARLA BRUNİ GELMEDİ*

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy ile birlikte 'Türkiye Mevsimi' etkinlikleri kapsamında, 'Bizans'tan İstanbul'a: İki Kıtanın Limanı' adlı sergiyi açtı. Serginin organizatörlerinden Nazan ülçer, sergiyi gezdirerek, bilgi verdi. üte yandan Hayrünnisa Gül'ün katıldığı programa Sarkozy'nin eşi Carla Bruni'nin katılmaması dikkat çekti.

*EYFEL HATIRASI*

Fransa'da devam eden 'Türkiye Mevsimi' etkinlikleri çerçevesinde Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy'nin resmi davetlisi olarak Paris'te bulunan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Türk bayrağının renkleriyle ışıklandırılmış Eyfel Kulesi'ni ziyaret etti. Gül onuruna verilen akşam yemeğinin ardından eşi Hayrünnisa Gül ile saat 24.00'da Eyfel Kulesi'nin karşısındaki Trocodero meydanındaki, Türk bayrağını yansıtan ışık gösterisini izledi. Eşiyle kol kola ışık gösterisini izlemeye gelen Gül'ü, meydanda bulunan bir grup Türk vatandaşı alkışlarla karşıladı. Meydandaki vatandaşların,* 'Neden ışıklandırmada ay ve yıldız da yok?'* sorusuna, _'Gökteki ay ve yıldız zaten tamamlıyor'_ yanıtı verdi.


- Aslı AYDINTAşBAş / Akşam -

----------


## bozok

*Konuştukça konuşuyor! İşsizlik arttıkça artıyor!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*12.10.2009*




Bir Başbakan’ın bir gün içinde her saat başı, her yerde, her vesileyle konuşması ile ülkenin *“ekonomik büyümesi, sofralara gelen ekmeğin çoğalması; fabrikaların, tezgahların, bahçelerin, seraların artması ve işsizliğin azalması”* arasında bir bağlantı olabilir mi! 

Böyle bağlantı aranabilir mi?

Aranırsa bilimsel olur mu?

Burası Türkiye abicim!

Burada bilimsel olur. 

Kaç çocuk doğuracaksın!

*Başbakan söyleyecek.*

üniversite bitireceksin...

İş bulma garantin var mı?

*Onu sana Başbakan söyleyecek.*

Hangi gazeteciyi okuyacaksın?

*Başbakan söyleyecek.*

Açılımın adını ne koyacaksın?

*Başbakan söyleyecek.*

Köprü güzergahı neresi olacak!

*Onu da Başbakan söyleyecek.*

Kızın başını testerelemişler.

Kız babaları ne yapacak?

*Başbakan söyleyecek.*



***


Konuştukça konuşuyor!

Konuştukça açılıyor!

Hemen her gün; bazı günler 4 ayrı yerde 4 kez konuşuyor. Washington’a gidecekse hava meydanında VIP salonunda konuşuyor, uçağa biniyor yanında götürdüğü gazetecilere konuşuyor, Washington’da uçaktan iniyor yine konuşuyor, New York’a hareket ederken yine konuşuyor, New York’ta BM binasına girerken de konuşuyor.

Buna can mı dayanır!

ülke için dayanıyor!

Bir gemi mi denize indirilecek, Trabzon’da bir taka mı kızağa çekilecek, törende konuşuyor, Uluslararası Kıdemli Vatandaşlar Kongresi’ne gidiyor orada da konuşuyor, akşam TV’de gezilerde uçağına aldığı buğulu bakışlı gazetecilerin* “çanak sorularını”* cevaplarken de konuşuyor, TV’de canlı yayından çıkıp otomobiline binerken yine konuşuyor.

*7 yıldır konuşuyor.*

*7 yıldır işsizlik artıyor.*

Ufuk Söylemez araştırmayı yapmış, Ercan İnan dün yazdı: 1988 yılından Başbakan’ın iktidara geldiği 2002 yılı Kasım ayına kadar geçen 15 yıl içinde Türkiye’nin ortalama işsizlik oranı yüzde 7.74 olmuş. Başbakan’ın erken seçim olmazsa gerçekleşecek olan 2003-2012 yılları arasındaki 10 yıllık iktidarında Türkiye’nin işsizlik oranı 12.14’e çıkmış.


***


Konuşuyor, konuşuyor!

Bu konuşkan başbakan ile geçen 10 yıl, ülkede kendisinden önceki 15 yılın ortalama işsizliğinden yüzde 50 daha fazla işsiz yaşar hale geliyor.

Yeter bu eziyet!

Başbakan’ı eziyetten kurtarmalıyız. Bilge bir dostum var; *“Başbakan’ı eziyetten kurtarma projesi”* düşünmüş, bana *“Yaz bunu, Başbakan’a ve ülkene bir faydan dokunsun”* dedi.

Proje şu:

Bir rejisör bulunacak.

üeşitli senaryolar yazılacak, uçağa bindirilip götürülen 12 gazeteci, istendiğinde dini bütün Said-i Nursi, istendiğinde ateist Nazım Hikmet, türbanlı kadın, saçı boyalı hanım, ney, bağlama, küdüm, ağlayan Bülent Arınç, gülen Fethullah Hoca, kucağa alınan bir yoksul çocuk görsel malzeme olarak kullanılıp, *“Başbakan’ın Konuşmaları”* filmi çekilecek.

Sabah konuşmaları.

üğle konuşmaları.

Akşam konuşmaları.

Pazar konuşmaları.

Bayram konuşmaları.

Bunlar TV’lerden yayınlanacak, böylelikle Başbakan’ın ne söylediğini ve halkının da ne yapması gerektiğini bu konuşmalardan öğreneceğiz. Bütün TV’ler bu *“sabah-öğle-akşam-pazar-bayram konuşmalarını”* yayınlar. üünkü bugün Başbakan konuşmaya başlağında en az 10-12 TV kanalı her türlü yayını kesip *“Başbakan’ı canlı konuşmasıyla”* halka sunuyor.

Konuştukça konuşuyor.

İşsizlik arttıkça artıyor.

O zaman yazık bu eziyete! Projeyi geliştiren dostum haklı; canlı konuşmadan, bant konuşmaya geçilsin. 

Bakarsın işsizlik azalır.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ermenistan golü*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*13.10.2009*




Yarın Bursa’da oynanacak Ermenistan milli maçı için Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Tarabya Köşkü’nde Bursa Valisi, Emniyet Müdürü ve tribün gruplarının liderleri (amigolar) ile toplantı yaptı. 

Maçta alınacak önlemler Bursa Valiliği’nce şöyle açıklandı:

- Türk bayrağı dışındaki bayrak ve flamalarla stada girmek yasak olacak.
- Taraftarlar stada girerken çok sıkı şekilde aranacak.
- Taraftarlar içine sivil polisler konuşlandırılacak.
- Tahrik edici tezahürat ve pankart yasak olacak.
- Maça oturma amaçlı karton dahi sokulamayacak.

Bunlar üçüncü sınıf bir sömürge ülkesinin efendisi gelirken alacağı önlemlerdir...

Daha da aşağılatıcı olan, bu önlemlerin Ermenistan’ın isteği üzerine alındığı söylentisidir.

Erivan’daki Ermenistan - Türkiye milli maçında işgalci Dağlık Karabağ yönetiminin sözde bayrakları yasaklanmamıştı... 

Diplomatlarımızı şehit eden Asala terör örgütünün *“Ermenistan Kahramanı”* unvanlı bir zatı da protokolde oturtulmuştu...

Ayrıca yasaklanan bayrak kimin bayrağıdır?

Dost ve kardeş Azerbaycan’ın...

Siz Kuzey Kıbrıs’ta bir maçta Türk bayrağı açılmasının yasaklandığını düşününüz...

*Bundan daha hazin ne olabilir?*

* * *

Gelelim bundan sonrasına... Tablo ne gösteriyor? Başbakan’ın sözü var; Karabağ işgali sona ermedikçe Ermenistan protokolü Meclis’ten geçmeyecek... Ermeniler dünyayı arkalarına almışken Karabağ’dan çekilmez. Türkiye ise gelecek baskılara dayanamaz, protokolü Meclis’ten geçirir. Türkiye Azerbaycan’ı kaybeder. Görünen senaryo bu... Tek umut Ermenilerin su koyverip protokolu geçersiz hale getirmesidir.

*Bursa’da boykot...*
Bursa’da yapılacak Türkiye - Ermenistan maçında konulan yasakların benzerine faşizm Almanya’sında bile raslanmamıştı.

Rezaleti düşünebiliyor musunuz? Bir seyirci tribünde küçük bir Azerbaycan bayrağı açarsa polisçe apar topar götürülecek.
DTP kongresinde PKK bayrağı veya Apo posteri açmak serbest ama maçta Azerbaycan bayrağı açmak yasak.

Bir okurumuz telefonda acı acı gülerek soruyor:

-Takımımız gol attığında *“Goool”* diye bağırabilecek miyiz? Sarkisyan’a ayıp olmaz mı?

Bir kısım vatandaş:* “Maça gitmeyelim”* kampanyası başlatmış... En iyisi de o galiba...

*Kimler memnun?*
Dünya bizi konuşuyor... Sorunları tarihe gömen protokolü alkışlıyor... ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu’na,_ “Sizi bu cesaretinizden dolayı yürekten kutluyorum”_ dedi. Yabancı basın, *“Nobel üdülü Türkiye ve Ermenistan’ın olmalı”* diye yazıyor...

Delikanlı, komşu köyden fingirdek bir kıza takılmış. Anasının itirazları fayda etmemiş. Delikanlı kızla evlenmiş. Bir süre sonra komşular sormuş:

- Eee, Hatice bacı, nasıl, senin oğlan gelinden memnun mu?
- Valla, benim oğlanı bilmem emme, demiş kadın, bizim köyün delikanlıları pek memnunlar!


...

----------


## bozok

*MİNİ YORUM
Hrant’ın memleketi(!)*



Bir bez parçasının üzerine *“Hoş geldiniz”* diye yazıp, üç beş *“misafir oyuncu”*nun eline tutuşturunca demokrat olunuyor demek ki. İyi de sormazlar mı adama *“Bu nasıl bir memlekettir ki, Dink suikastinin çözümüne çıkan bütün yollar, bizzat açılımcı yöneticileri tarafından kapatılmıştır?”* Bu sorunun cevabını vermemek uğruna, kişi ve kurumlara aba altından göstermediği sopa kalmayanların demokrasisi, bayrak kapıya dayanıncaya kadar sürer elbette.



*16.10.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Akla zarar kriz*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.10.2009*




Türkiye-İsrail ilişkileri beklenmedik bir krize girdi. Kalp krizi gibi. 

Soğukkanlı bir müdahale gerekiyor ama bunu ancak Başbakan Erdoğan yapabilirdi.

Halbuki dün Irak’a giderken açıkladığına göre krizi başlatan düğmeye başkası değil Başbakan’ın kendisi basmış.

Konya’da planlanan çok uluslu askeri tatbikattan dışlanmayı İsrail bunalım çıkarmadan hazmedecekti.

Savunma Bakanlığı* “Türkiye bizim stratejik müttefikimiz”* diyerek bunun işaretini de verdi.

Ama Türkiye’den iki darbe daha geldi.

Başbakan Erdoğan Dubai televizyonu El Arabiye’ye Anadolu Kartalı tatbikatından İsrail’in niçin çıkarıldığını açıklarken sert ifadeler kullandı:

_“Halkımızın vicdanını göz önüne aldık. üünkü halkım İsrail’in katılmasını istemiyordu. Yetkililerimizle istişarelerde bulunduk ve tatbikatların İsrail katılmadan yapılmasına karar verdik.”_ 

Başbakan, İsrail’e yönelik dışlayıcı tavrı geri dönülmez noktaya götüren sözlerini dün Irak’a hareketinden önce de tekrarladı ve *“halkın taleplerini göz önünde bulundurma mecburiyetlerinin bir sonucu”* olarak karar aldıklarını öne sürdü.


*“One minute” tatlı geldi..*

Krizi tırmandıran başka bir gelişme de gece TRT televizyonunda yaşandı.

İsrail askerlerinin savunmasız Filistinli sivillere karşı yürüttüğü acımasız operasyonları dramatize eden *“Ayrılık”* adlı TV dizisinin gösterimi İsrail başkentini altüst etti ve hemen şu tepki geldi:

*“Hükümet sponsorluğunda bize en düşman ülkelerde bile gösterilmeyecek düzeyde olan bu görüntülerde İsrail askerleri gerçekle en ufak bir ilgisi olmayan şekilde bebek katilleri olarak gösterilmektedir. Bu yapılabilecek en ağır tahriktir!”* 

Başbakan’ın* “one minute”* çıkışı Gazze’deki masumların hakkını arayan bir itiraz olarak yankı yapmış, taraftar da bulmuştur ama tatbikat krizi ile açılan yaranın ısrarla kaşınması, hangi iyi amaca hizmet edecek; bunu anlamak kolay değildir.

Nedenleri arayan tahminler yapılacaktır kuşkusuz.

Mesela AKP iktidarının yürüttüğü dış politikada artık ideolojinin yerini hızla din faktörünün almakta olduğu söylenecektir.


*“Boyun eğmeyiz” şovu mu?*

Suriye ile iyi ilişkiler kurmanın maliyeti İsrail’i kaybetmek mi olmalı?

Bu da sorulacaktır.

Müslüman dünyanın liderliğine heves eden AKP iktidarı, tarihin tanıklığında güven duyulmayı hak etmeyen bu rejimler uğruna geleneksel politikalarından vazgeçmemelidir.

Krizi tırmandıran başka bir sebep de iktidarın dış baskılarla hareket ettiğine dair kanaati yıkma isteği olabilir.

Bilindiği gibi ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton New York’ta görüştüğü Türk ve Ermeni Dışişleri Bakanlarına* “ülkelerinizde muhalefete aldırmadan yürüyün”* tavsiyesinde bulunmuştu.

Zürih’teki imza töreninde resmin önünde iki ülkenin bakanları, arkalarında sanki onları oraya zorla getirerek oturtan ABD, Rusya ve AB yüksek temsilcileri...

Başbakan Erdoğan, bu görüntünün yarattığı algıyı yıkmak için bu krizden yararlanmak istemiş olabilir mi?

Dünkü sözleri bu niyeti dışa vuruyor:

*“Türkiye güçlü bir ülkedir, kendi kararını kendisi verir. Birilerinin tavsiyesi ve birilerinin talimatı ile Türkiye karar vermez, karar almaz!”* 

Her yönü ile tatsız ve maliyeti tahripkar olacak bir tırmanıştır yaşanan.

Dileğimiz iki tarafın da aklı selime hızla dönmesidir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Tribünlere oynamanın faturası vardır!*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.10.2009*




Türkiye’nin dış gündeminin başına şimdi de İsrail’le kriz haline getirilen kötü ilişki oturdu. Avrupa Komisyonu Ermenistan’la imzalanan* “sorunlu”* protokolü destekler ve Türkiye’nin Ortadoğu ve Kafkas ülkelerinde iyi ilişkiler kurduğunu bildirirken *“one minute”* olayıyla başlayan İsrail gerginliği tavan noktasına ulaştı. 

Bunları yazınca, konuşunca da Türkiye’de eleştiri yapanlar *“Sarkisyan’ın kendi ülkesinde muhalifleri tarafından sıkıştırılması”*na benzetilerek azarlanıyor (yine de iyi, ‘diaspora’ya da benzetebilirlerdi) ama gel gör ki medya bu olayları incelemesin de ne yapsın?

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın kime sorduğu, hangi araştırmadan/anketten bu sonucu çıkardığı belli olmadığı halde; _“Halkımızın vicdanını göz önüne aldık. Halkımın vicdan sesi olmalıydım. üünkü halkım İsrail’in katılmasını istemiyordu”_ gibi popülist ifadelerle (her ne kadar *“yetkililerimizle konuştuk”* diyorsa da yine tek başına) Anadolu Kartalı Tatbikatı’ndan İsrail’i çıkarması ve devlet televizyonu durumundaki TRT’de prime time’da yayınlanan* “Ayrılık”* dizisi iki ülke arasındaki ilişkileri iyice bozdu.

İsrail’in aşırı sağcı Dışişleri Bakanı Lieberman’ın bu olaylarla çılgına döndüğü ve Türkiye Büyükelçisi’yle görüşmek istediği ama -herhalde komşu ülkelerle *“iyi ilişki”*ye verdiğimiz önemden olmalı- İsrail’de bir Türkiye büyükelçisinin bulunmadığı bildiriliyor.

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Davos’taki aşırı tepkisinin İsrail’le ilişkileri bozmadığı hep söylendi, oysa bu gerginlik ekonomimizi de etkilemiş ve İsrail’in yaptığı ithalat yüzde 40 oranında düşmüştü. şimdi Nato Avrupa Müttefik Güçler Komutanı, İsrail’in tatbikattan çıkarılması üzerine ABD uçaklarını da tatbikattan çekmiş.

Yani bir başbakanın sonuçlarını hesaplamadan, diplomasiyi devreden çıkararak kendi başına fevri çıkışlar yapması veya *“halkın vicdanı”* olduğunu iddia ederek karar vermesi ülkeye pahalıya patlıyor.

İsrail’le çıkan krizin sadece bu çerçevede kalmayacağı da açıkça görülüyor.


*“ORDUNUN İSLAMLAşMASI” MI?*

Bu arada tabii biz kendi çıkarımızı gözetmeden, Arap ülkelerine yaranmak için İsrail’in üzerine gidince onların da eli armut toplamaz.

İsrail eski İstanbul Başkonsolosu Moti Amihai Kudüs’te İsrail-İngiltere arasında yapılan bir toplantıda *“Türkiye’nin son dönemde bir politika değişikliği yaptığını, bunun arkasında da ordunun giderek İslamlaşması, Suriye ile ilişkilerin güçlendirilmesi ve azalan AB üyelik şansına ilişkin kaygıların bulunduğunu”* söylemiş.

Türkiye’de; büyüyen İslamlaşma (dinin devlet işlerinde, ülke politikasında belirleyici hale getirilmesi) eğiliminin ve Suriye ile derinleşen bağların oynadığı rol vurgulanırken İsrail-Türkiye ilişkilerinde de *“ciddi bir tırmanmanın”* yaşandığından söz edilmiş.

Yani tahrike karşı tahrikle cevap veriliyor. İsrail eski başkonsolosunun *“Türk ordusunun İslamlaşması”* gibi bir değerlendirmeyi yapabilmesi mümkün değildir ama hem bunu yapıyor, hem de *“Artık AB’ye üyelik onlar için de önemini yitirdi, kafalarına göre takılıyorlar”* anlamında sözler sarfediyor .

Türkiye’yi yönetenler dış politikanın çok önemli olduğunun, ülkeler arası ilişkilerin, sorunların sadece birlikte maç izleyerek, *“siz bize, biz size”* misafircilik oynayarak, *“halkım istedi, sizi çıkardım”* gibi tribünlere gösteri yaparak yürümeyeceğini görmek zorundalar.

Yoksa *“herkesle iyi geçiniyoruz”* derken yakında başımıza büyük sorunlar açılacak. Acaba neden dış ilişkilerde de Dışişleri Bakanı’ndan çok Başbakan’ı duyuyoruz?



*****


*Bu ne perhiz?*

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç_ “Basın hürdür, sansür edilemez. Medya eleştirilerinden ders çıkarmalıyız”_ demiş ki buna da ancak *“bu ne perhiz, ne lahana turşusu”* denebilir. üzellikle son bir yıl içinde yapılan “*bağımsız medya için boykot çağrıları”, “yazarların paralarını siz veriyorsunuz nasıl susturamazsınız”* talepleri, koca bir medyayı yok etmek üzere verilen rekor vergi cezaları medyada kolunu kıpırdatacak hal bırakmadı. 

En iyisi Bülent Arınç bu konuşmayı önce kendi partisine yapsın, asıl gerekli olan bu çünkü!

*Not:* Bir konuşma da *“yargı bağımsızlığı”* için rica etsek?


...

----------


## bozok

*AB'den Sorumlu Bakan ne yapar?* 

Muhalefeti* ''çetecilikle''* suçlar, Meclis Komisyonu'nda olay çıkarır, televizyon televizyon dolaşıp Atatürk'ü ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin bütünlüğünü açıkça hedef alan bir takım raporlara övgüler dizer... 

Oysa, AB’den sorumlu Bakan’ın yapması gereken başka işler de var; mesela İlerleme raporları yayınlanmadan, yani Komisyon metnine dönmeden önce, taslak aşamasındayken müdahale etmek, Türkiye’yi incitebilecek yanlış yaklaşımların yer almasını engellemek gibi.

*O taslaklar bilindiği gibi Türkiye ile AB Komisyonu’nun ortak istişaresi ile yazılıyor.* Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, 29 Eylül’de Brüksel’e sırf bu iş için gitmiş, AB komisyonu yetkilileri ile ortak çalışmalar yapmıştı. Dönüşünde de, *“Son 7 yıldır Türkiye Cumhuriyeti restore ediliyor. Bazılarının dediği gibi bu asla bir yıkım değil… Ne din elden gidiyor, ne laiklik”* diyerek yüreklere su serpmişti.

*Böyle mi restore ediliyor Türkiye Cumhuriyeti? Atatürk’ü hedef alarak mı? Hem kim “restore ediyor”? Yabancılar…*

AB Konseyi Genişleme Grubu da Davutoğlu’nun ziyaretinden sonra aynı amaçla Türkiye’ye gelip rapor henüz taslak halindeyken bazı ziyaretler yapıp görüşler almıştı hatırlarsınız.

Dememiz o ki Atatürk’ü Koruma Kanunu’nu *“ifade özgürlüğünün önündeki engel”* sayan, PKK’nın sözde *“alfabesine”* özgürlük verilmesini isteyen o rapordan yetkililerimizin haberi vardı…

*Muhalefet partisi ile kavga etmekten zaman bulabildiyse, en fazla da AB ile İlişkilerden sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış’ın haberi vardı.*

Ama Bakan Bey ne yaptı?

*Rapor Brüksel tarafından resmen açıklanır açıklanmaz, “Son derece olumlu ve dengeli bir rapor. Bu kadar olumlu ve dengeli bir rapor çıkmasına emeği geçen herkese özellikle teşekkür ederim” diye bir demeç patlattı…*

Sonra da televizyon kanallarını dolaşıp Atatürk’e hakaret edilmesini *“ifade özgürlüğü”* kapsamında açıkça savunan o raporu savundu ve muhalefet partisi ile kavgasına kaldığı yerden devam etti.

*Bakan Bey acaba Atatürk’ü Koruma Kanunu ve “ikinci dil alfabesi” konusundaki yaklaşımı da “olumlu ve dengeli” buluyor mu?*

Bizim aldığımız bilgiye göre, AB Komisyonu ile taslak üzerinde çalışılırken sadece Doğan grubuna vergi cezası kesilmesini eleştiren bölüm üzerinde pazarlık yapılmak istendi. Kısmen de başarılı olunduğu anlaşılıyor, çünkü raporun *“basın özgürlüğü”* ile ilgili bölümü Egemen Bağış’ın deyimiyle oldukça *“dengeli”* yazılmış. Atatürk’e hakaret edilmesini savunan bölümdeki küstah, saldırgan ve tarihi önyargılar barındıran üslup burada yok.

*“Dengeli üslÃ»p”* Egemen Bey’in ana muhalefet partisine karşı sarf ettiği sözlerde de maalesef yok.

*"Bazen Türkiye'de muhalefet ile çeteler arasındaki sınırın nerede olduğunu anlamakta zorlanıyoruz"* ne demektir?

Bakan Bey’in kastettiği şayet *“Ergenekon çetesi”* ise bu konunun kovuşturma aşamasında bulunduğunu ve ortada henüz hukuken kanıtlanmış bir *“çete”* falan olmadığını bilerek konuşması lazım.

Muhabirlik yaptığım yıllarda Başbakan Erdoğan’ın çalışma ekibini yakından takip ettim. Egemen Bağış o yıllarda kendisine *“Başbakan’ın tercümanı”* denmesinden pek rahatsız olur, *“Ben tercüman değil, dış politika danışmanıyım”* diye düzeltme yapardı. Siyasette kısa sayılabilecek bir süre içerisinde *“tercümanlıktan”* Devlet Bakanlığı’na yükseldi. Böyle önemli makamları doldurmak, önce kendi işini iyi yapmaktan, sorumluluklarını eksiksiz yerine getirmekten geçiyor olsa gerek.

*Bakan Bey acaba “AB’den sorumlu Devlet Bakanı” olarak o skandal rapor yazılırken neredeydi?*



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 17.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*İSTİFA MI, O DA NE?!*

*Hükümet Sözcüsünü yalanlayan Başbakan!*
Böyle bir şey bırakın ileri ülkelerde Afrika’nın aşiret devletlerinde bile olmaz... Olan ne midir? Başbakan Erdoğan’ın hükümetinin sözcüsü olan Cemil üiçek’i yalanlamasıdır. Evet Tayyip Bey, sözcüsünün yaptığı resmi açıklamayı çok değil bir gün sonra yalanladı... Hatırlayın Hükümet Sözcüsü Cemil üiçek canlı yayında gazetecilerin sorusu üzerine İsrail’in Konya’daki tatbikata katılmamasının özel hiç bir sebebinin olmadığını, tamamen teknik bir konu olduğunu söylemişti.. Arşivler ortada... Oysa hemen ertesi gün Başbakan *“Halkım istemiyor onun için iptal ettik”* dedi... Sorarım size bu yalanlama sonrasında o hükümet sözcüsünün yapması gereken anında istifa değil midir? üyle ama koltuk düşkünü Cemil üiçek yapmaz bunu!.. Cemil üiçek sadece ve sadece AKP tükenir yani kepenkleri indirirken tıpkı ANAP’da yaptığı gibi hemen orayı terk eder ve iktidara alternatif olana kapağı atar... 

Peki ya ilke ve tutarlılık? 

Yazık Cemil bey yazık! 


*KILAVUZ-KARGA HESABI...*

*ücalan’a göre AKP kendi izinde!*
Bölücü örgüt lideri Abdullah ücalan’ın avukatları aracılığı ile PKK yayın organlarında yaptığı yayın devam ediyor. ücalan son değerlendirmesinde aynen şöyle bir söz ediyor: *“AKP benim izimde. Söylediklerimi alıp uyguluyor.”* Evet bu söz bizatihi ücalan’a aittir ve AKP’nin seyrini ya da yaptıklarını gözler önüne sermektedir.. Demek ki bu açılım olayında AKP’nin mihmandarı ücalan’dır.. Hayır öyle değil, demeyin, bunu söyleyen ücalan’dır!... Bir başka şey tam bu noktada soralım, sahi ücalan’ın 15 Ağustos’da yapacağını beyan ettiği ve yaptığı açılımı AKP niçin saklıyor ve kamuoyuna açıklamıyor?.. Hadi AKP işine öyle geldi açıklamıyor, peki PKK niçin açıklamıyor? Bazıları açıklandı diyecek ama açıklananlar ayrıntı ya da kırıntılar yani sızdırılanlardır, gerçek yol haritası açıklanmadı. AKP bekletiyor.. 

Sadece bu durum bile çok şey ifade etmiyor mu?


*GEL DE SOR MA!...*

*Irak’ta kan akarken neredeydiniz!*
Koskoca bir Dışişleri Bakanı böyle bir sözü nasıl eder ve inandırıcı olabileceğini düşünür? Bu millet o kadar mı saf? Vallahi ayıp!.. Bakın İsrail ile ilişkilerin gerilmesi sonrasında gazetecilerin sorularını cevaplayan Ahmet Davutoğlu ne demiş: *“Her sabah Gazze’deki katliamlar sebebiyle suçluluk duyuyorum..."* El insaf... Hayır Gazze’de yapılanlara hicap duymak olağan da bunu Davutoğlu’nun söylemesine el insaf!... 

Neden mi? 

Yahu Gazze’de olanların; onlarca, yüzlerce, binlerce misli katliamlar Irak’ta olmadı mı? Ne yani Gazze’deki Müslümanın ya da çocukların kanı başka renk mi? Siz değil misiniz Irak’ta oluk gibi Müslüman kanı akıtılır iken o katliamları kutsayan? Açın bakın arşivlere Davutoğlu’nun danışmanlığını yaptığı Gül ve Erdoğan ABD’nin Irak harekatı için hangi övgülerde bulunmuştu..!..



Sabahattin üNKİBAR / 18/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Bakan arkada üalık önde, imza masada* 



*Türkiye, Rusya ve İtalya, Samsun-Ceyhan Boru Hattı ile ilgili olarak Milano’da masadaydı.* 

*20.10.2009 / A.A / VATAN GZT.* 


Türkiye, Rusya ve İtalya, Karadeniz ile Akdeniz’i birbirine bağlayacak olan Samsun-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı projesiyle ilgili olarak bugün Milano’da önemli bir adım daha attı.

Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Taner Yıldız, Rusya Federasyonu Başbakan Yardımcısı İgor Seçin ve İtalya Ekonomik Kalkınma Bakanı Claudio Scajola tarafından imzalanan ortak deklarasyonla, her üç ülke de projeye verdikleri siyasi desteği bir kez daha tescil etti.

Deklarasyonda, Rusya Federasyonu ile Türkiye arasında Ankara’da 6 Ağustos 2009’da imzaladıkları anlaşmalar doğrultusunda, Samsun-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı projesine, üalık Holding ve İtalyan şirketi ENI’nin yanı sıra Rus şirketlerinin katılımı da teyit edilerek, *“Bu proje üç ulus arasındaki işbirliğinin artmasını, enerji güvenliğinin perçinlenmesini ve çevrenin daha iyi korunmasını sağlayacaktır”* ibaresine yer verildi.


Milano’daki toplantıda projenin ortakları arasında yer alan üalık Holding, ENI ve Rus şirketlerinden Transneft ve Rosneft şirketleri arasında mutabakat zaptı imzalandı. şirket yöneticilerinin siyasi yetkililerinin huzurunda imzaladıkları mutabakat zaptına üalık Holding adına Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Ahmet üalık tarafından imza konuldu.

Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Yıldız, imza töreni sonrasında, Seçin ve Scajola ile düzenlediği ortak basın toplantısında, Samsun-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı projesinin ekolojik boyutuna da dikkati çekerek, _“Halihazırda 160-180 milyon ton tankerler aracılığıyla boğazlardan taşınıyor. Ancak bu proje, boğazlar üzerinden petrol nakliyatında en az 50 milyon tonluk hafifleme sağlayacaktır”_ dedi.

İtalya Ekonomik Kalkınma Bakanı Scajola _“Yeryüzünün enerjiye ihtiyacı var. Ekolojik dengeyi de dikkate alan her türlü projeyi desteklemekte kararlıyız derken”,_ Rusya Federasyonu Başbakan Yardımcısı Seçin ise Karadeniz’i Akdeniz’e bağlayacak 600 kilometrelik petrol boru hattının önemli bir işleve sahip olacağını belirtti.

*üALIK HOLDİNG'TEN AüIKLAMA*

üalık Holding, Milano’da bugün yapılan toplantıyı önemli bir adım olarak nitelenerek, *“Türkiye’nin* *dünya enerji piyasasında üstlendiği rolün ilk büyük adımı atıldı. Ağustos ayında Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Rusya Başbakanı Vladimir Putin’in Ankara’da temellerini attığı Samsun-Adana Ceyhan Boru Hattı Projesi’nin mutabakat zaptı İtalya’nın Milano kentinde imzalanmıştır”* açıklamasını yaptı. Türkiye, Rusya ve İtalya, Karadeniz ile Akdeniz’i birbirine bağlayacak olan Samsun-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı projesinin Türt ortağı üalık Holding, bugün Milano’da Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Taner Yıldız, Rusya Federasyonu Başbakan Yardımcısı İgor Seçin ve İtalya Ekonomik Kalkınma Bakanı Claudio Scajola’nın katılımıyla yapılan toplantıya ilişkin basın açıklaması yayımladı. üalık Holding’den yapılan açıklamada, projenin Türkiye’nin enerji sektöründeki konumunu güçlendireceğine işaret edilerek, şu ifadelere yer verildi:


_“Türkiye’nin jeostratejik konumunu, stratejik avantaja dönüştürmede ve uluslararası enerji sektöründeki konumunu güçlendirmede büyük öneme sahip olan ve kamuoyunda Samsun-Adana-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı Projesi olarak bilinen TAPCO, ham petrolü Karadeniz kıyısındaki Samsun limanı yakınında bulunan tesislerden Akdeniz;deki Ceyhan terminali tesislerine taşıyacak ulaşım sisteminin tasarımını, inşaat ve işletmesini kapsamaktadır.”_

Samsun-Ceyhan Boru Hattı’nın boğazların güvenliği açısından da önemli olduğuna değinilen açıklamada, _“Proje kapsamında, Samsun;da yeni bir yükleme terminali ve Ceyhan;da petrol depolama tesisleri dahil olmak üzere, 550 kilometrelik petrol boru hattı yapılacak. Boğazların güvenliğine çözüm olacak ve 2,5 milyar dolara mal olacak proje bittiğinde hattın kapasitesi günde 1,5 milyon varil petrol olacak. Samsun-Adana-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı Projesi, Türkiye;nin bölgesel bir güç olma yolunda attığı en önemli adımlardan biridir”_ denildi. Açıklamada Milano Valilik Sarayı’ndaki bugün yapılan imza töreninde, projeyi geliştiren üalık Holding;in Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Ahmet üalık ile İtalya’dan ENI, Rusya’dan ise Rosneft ile Transneft şirketlerinin yetkililerinin yer aldıkları da kaydedildi. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Gafletin, ihanetin ve rezaletin son perdesi...* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/10/2009* 




PKK’lı teröristlerın* “Sayın”* onursal liderleri Apo’nun talimatlarıyla dört bir taraftan, Mahmur Kampından, Kandil’den ve Avrupa’dan Türkiye’ye dönmeleri, görülmemiş bir coşkuyla karşılanmaları ve* “Liderimizin talimatıyla geldik, pişman değiliz, açılımın öncüleriyiz”* demelerine rağmen, Devletin yetkilileri tarafından buyur edilmeleri, cinayetlerinin hesabı sorulmadan hemen serbest bırakılmaları, tarihimizde eşi enderi, Mütareke döneminde bile görülmemiş bir hadise! 

Baykal’ın ve Bahçeli’nin dedikleri gibi, PKK’lılar teslim olmaya gelmediler, Türkiye’yi teslim alıp *“Büyük Kürdistanı”* gerçekleştirmeye geldiler.. Yakında içeride, kentlerde kanlı eylemler yapmış PKK’lılar da* “teslim olup”* sorgusuz sualsiz merasimle “*Biji Apo”* naraları ve PKK bayrakları ile karşılanırlarsa hiç şaşırmayın!

Apo da* “Barış için”* İmralı’dan salıverilir ve Ankara’da üankaya’da, kırmızı halılarla karşılanırsa, hiç şaşmayın! 

Erdoğan zevkten dört köşe;* “Barış için yaptık, arkası gelecek der”...* PKK’lıların sınırda karşılamalarındaki coşkunun asıl anlamı, Erdoğan’ı hiç rahatsız etmemiş... Sadece bu, gafletinin işareti. 

Başbakan, eğer hakikaten *“toplumsal barış”* istiyorsa, *“Türk açılımı”* yapsa, PKK’lıları bağrına basacağına, Ergenekon rezaletine son verse ve içerideki onurlu insanlara, askerlere de kucak açsa ya! Asıl *“toplumsal barış”* öyle olur! 

Ama Ergenekon davaları da galiba dışarıdan ve içeriden tezgahlanan* “açılımın”* öncüleri... Tepkileri yumuşatmak, tepki vereceklerı saf dışı bırakmak için!


*Terör kazandı*
Anlaşılan bunca şehit boşuna verildi, boş yere kan akıtıldı... Başlanan noktaya geldik... Terörle, döndük dolaştırıldık, gene başa geldik... Erdoğan ve Atalay istedikleri kadar *“Apo’yu muhatap almayız”* desinler.. Onlar da ABD projesi. İdam mahkumu Apo’nun talimatı gereği *“Tezgaha”* ortak oldular. 

Evet Erdoğan, *‘Barış için’* diyor. Ama yanlış, asıl amacın *“Güneydoğu oyları”* olduğu malum... Bu açılıma karşı olanları *“savaştan nemalananlar”* diye suçlayan Erdoğan, bu barış olmayan barışa son verecek açılımdan oy uğruna nemalanmak ister... Ama boşuna; sonunda kazanacak olan DTP-PKK. Eğer o zamana kadar T.C. kalmışsa,* “Barışın”* Türk Milletine ve Cumhuriyetine, iktidarın onursuzluğundan başka nelere mal olacağını hep birlikte göreceğiz. 

AKP iktidarı, bu son gaflet bir yana ülkeyi çok yordu.. 
PKK’lıları bağrına basarken halkı, çocuklara* “lap top”* vermekle oyalamak istiyor! Eğer milletini tanıyor, Ordunu biliyorsan, bu ihaneti kolay affetmeyeceklerdir! Ve kayıtlara geçsin diye yazıyorum; bu olay -Ermeni açılımı ve kardeş Azerbaycan’ın bayraklarına ihanet- iktidarın siyasi tabutuna çakılacak nal çivileridir! Türk milleti o kadar idraksiz değildir.


*Asker taraf*
Bu arada MGK bildirisinde adeta iktidarla askerler arasında görüş birliği olduğu izleniminin verilmesi sağlanmış... Ve askerlerin* “Ermeni açılımının”*, Ermenilerle Azerbaycan arasındaki sorunların çözülmesine hizmet edeceğine inanmaları da... MGK’da terörle mücadeleye devam edileceği vurgulanmış... PKK’lılar içeride ihanete ve cinayete devam ederken, sınır ötesi operasyonlar sonuçsuz kalmayacak mı? Bunca şehidin şimdiye kadar boşuna verildiği anlaşılırken, harekatın devamında dağdaki PKK’lıların alacakları canlarımız, çelişki olmayacak mı? Merak ediyorum, son güvencemiz olan askerler, acaba *“pişmiş aşa”* limon sıkmamak mı istiyorlar, liboşları hoşnut mu etmek istiyorlar? Aslında o çorba kazanını devirmenin tam sırası!

Taraf gazetesinin PKK manşetinin yanında, PKK coşkusunu sessizce seyreden adeta korkuluk gibi duran bir Türk askeri vardı...


*Azerbaycan*
Azerbaycan’la Türkiye arasındaki Bayrak krizine, duyulan üzüntü ve kızgınlıkla, Bakü’deki Kafkas İslam Ordusundaki Bakü’de şehit düşenlerin anıtındaki Türk Bayraklarının kaldırılmasına gelince: Azerilerin tepkisi aşırı kaçmış olabilir... Ama Bursa’daki muamele, Azerbaycan’da Türk Bayraklarına yapılsaydı, acaba bizde nasıl tepki gösterilirdi? Gene de inanıyorum gidişat *“tek milleti”* iki ayrı kısıma ayıramayacaktır. Bayrak rezaletinin faili *“sıfırcı”* Ahmet Davutoğlu hoca, bütün bilgiçliği ile Azerbaycan’ın önemini belki bilse de duygusal yönünü muhakkak anlamıyor! Duygusal yönünü muhakkak ki bilmiyor... Bilse Azeri Bayraklarını asla yasaklatmazdı!

Benim Babam Kılıç Ali, -O zaman Yüzbaşı Asaf- Kafkas İslam Ordusunun Komutanı Nuri Paşa’nın yaveri idi... Azeri kardeşlerimle manevi bir bağım var. Ben kişisel olarak çok kahroluyor ve çok üzülüyorum...


...

----------


## bozok

*Teröriste Mevlana muamelesi* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/10/2009* 




PKK konvoyunun Habur’dan Diyarbakır’a gidişi sırasında, askerlerin kışlasına, polislerin ise karakollarına çekildiği gözlendi. Yol güzergahında hiçbir güvenlik önleminin alınmaması dikkati çekti. Cizre’nin girişindeki güvenlik kontrol noktasının da kaldırıldığı görüldü. 

Bir okurumuz *“Tayyip Erdoğan, geçen yıl ‘sınır ötesi operasyon yapılsın’ diyenlere ‘önce içerdeki teröristleri temizleyelim sınır ötesine sonra bakarız’ diyordu şimdi içeriyi terörist dolduruyorlar”* hatırlatmasında bulunuyor. 

üzlem Sibel Oflaz ise Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na da gönderdiği mektubunda* “Bundan sonra analar ‘Vatan sağolsun’ diyebilecek mi? Hangi Vatan? Madem bu günlere gelinecekti o zaman askerlerimizi neden ve kim kurban etti? Bu ihanet çetesine nasıl boyun eğildi? Sizlerden tek ricam sakın Cumhuriyet Bayramı’nda kutlama mesajı yayınlamayın, kutlanacak ne kaldı?”* diye soruyor. 
Türkiye’nin öfkesi büyüyor. 

* * *

Aydoğan Kekevi, Habur-Diyarbakır arasındaki tarihi rezaletle ilgili yazısında dağa gidenlerin değil gitmeyenlerin bin pişman olduğunu bir diyalogla anlatıyor: 

- Len ben sana kaç kere “gel bize katıl” diye haber göndermişem, katılmadın aha şimdi de böyle işsizim diye it gibi kıvranırsan.
- He vallah bilemedik, cahillik işte, bağışla.
- şimdi sen pişmansen he?
- Heee hem de nasıl pişmanem!
- Haa afferin, şimdi ben sana bi akıl verem ama bu sefer sözümü dinleyecahsan haa; 
- He vallah dinliyem
- şimdi sen şu bizim geldiğimiz yoldan yürüyerek dağa çık, bizim merkeze git, oradaki nöbetçi arkadaşa selamımı söyle, sana ‘Bu arkadaş bizdendir, kendisine terörist muamelesi yapılmasını rica ederim’ diye bir belge düzenlesin, sonra öbür kafileyle dön gel, gerisine sen karışma, hökümetimiz sağ olsun, onlar gerekeni yaparlar. 
- He vallah, başım gözüm üstüne, Allah senden razı olsun

* * *

Ankara’dan Dr. Nurgül Erkan Altuntaş, Diyarbakır’da bugünlerde *“Mezopotamya Tıp Günleri”* adı altında bir toplantı düzenlendiğini, konuşmacıların,* “Bu toplantı, ana dilimizde ilk kongremizdir. Ayrıca bu toplantı ilerde kurumsallaşacaktır”* dediğini bildiriyor ve *“Mezopotamya Türkiye sınırları içersinde resmi olarak nerenin adıdır? Bu da Potamya, Kapadokya, Kilikya, Pontus gibi isimlerin özellikle kullanılması ile ilinti değil midir? Bu kadar aleni provokatif eylemlerde bulunan insanlara karşı biz daha ne kadar suskun kalacağız?”* diye soruyor. 

* * *

Gazeteci Tuncer Bahçıvan,* “Gel PKK’lım gel”* başlıklı yazısında Mevlana’ya nazire yapıyor:

“Ey PKK’lım, ey terörist kardeş, ey DTP’nin silahlı gücü! Kandil’deki, Avrupa’daki, Amerika’daki!
Kimi öldürdüysen gel!
İster askeri, ister kundaktaki bebeği, ister polisi,
İster korucuyu, ister öğretmeni, ister mühendisi,
İster ebeyi, ister karnındaki çocuğuyla gebeyi, 
Kimi öldürdüysen gel, kaç defa, kaç kişiyi öldürdüysen gel...
Bu Başbakan, bu iktidar sana kucağını açmış bekliyor. AKP’nin şefkatli adaleti affeder, sana tüm kapıları açmış bekliyor.
Bin defa öldürdüysen yine gel!
Gel PKK’lım gel...” 

* * *

Güneyhan ise bize *“Hadi şimdi Türkistan’a”* diyenlere cevap veriyor: 

“Burnumuzun dibinde gözümüzün içine baka baka devlet içinde devlet kuracaklar da bizim elimiz armut mu toplayacak?

Ateşle oynuyorlar ve ateşle oynadıklarının henüz farkında değiller. Bu topraklarda kardeşliği ve barışı bozan barınamıyor. Anadolu barındırmıyor. Bu şekilde devam ederlerse hakikaten birilerine yol görünüyor!” 

Artık üç günde mi, üç ayda mı, üç yılda mı onu millet tayin edecek.

...

----------


## bozok

*PKK meşrulaştı*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*23 Ekim 2009* 




*ERGENEKON davasının dünkü duruşması sırasında, Cumhuriyet Savcısının ve Yargıçların, orada tutuklu meslektaşımız Mustafa Balbay’la göz göze gelip gelmediklerini doğrusu çok merak ediyoruz. Bunu, duruşmaya katılan ve sadece “aydın bir Atatürkçü” olan öteki sanıklar için de sorulmuş sayabilirsiniz.*


Acaba içleri cız etmedi mi?

üyle ya... Onlarda da vicdan var. 

*Savcı* ve *Yargıçlar* eğer televizyon izledilerse veya gazete okudularsa eminiz, iki yıl önce *Dağlıca*’daki askeri karakolumuza baskın yapılmasının yıldönümünde yaşananları görüp en azından biraz düşünmüşlerdir.

Anımsayacağınız gibi *250-300* *PKK’*lı tarafından yapılan o baskında *12* askerimiz şehit olmuş, *16’*sı yaralanmış, *8’*i de esir düşmüştü.

*Habur’*dan, üzerlerinde *PKK üniforması* olduğu halde üstelik *zafer işareti* yaparak *Türkiye’*ye giren -belki de *Dağlıca* baskınına katılmış- *PKK’*lıların yargı huzuruna çıktıktan *10-15* dakika sonra *“Suçunuz yok, serbestsiniz”* denerek salıverilmeleri herkes için yeterince ders teşkil etmeli.

Resmen *“Biz PKK’lıyız. Pişmanlık filan da ifade etmiyoruz. ünderimiz çağırdı geldik”* diyenlere, *İçişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı* başta olmak üzere, *şırnak Valisi* dahil tüm devlet görevlilerinin *“kahraman”* muamelesi yapmasına bakınca doğrusu *Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’*ın şimdi neden şikayet ettiğini anlayamıyoruz.

*Cumhurbaşkanı’*nıbile -gerekirse- huzuruna çağırma hak ve yetkisine sahip olan *“mahkeme”*yi, düne kadar *“terörist”* dediğiniz insanların ayağına gönderen bugünkü siyasi iktidar değil mi?

Onlara *“yalan ifade”* verdirip salıvermek için her türlü tertibi yapan bugünkü siyasi iktidar değil mi?

Bu ülkede *“yargının bağımsız olmadığını”* inkar edilmez kanıtlarla ortaya koyan bugünkü siyasi iktidar değil mi? 

Dağdaki eşkıyaya devlet töreni düzenleyen, ama öte yanda temel niteliği *Atatürkçülük* olan aydınların sorgusuz sualsiz aylarca tutuklu kalmasının alt yapısını hazırlayan bugünkü siyasi iktidar değil mi?

Yaşananlara bakınca *“Biz bu projenin hiçbir yerinde bulunmayız. üünkü bunun bir ihanet projesi olduğuna inanıyoruz”* diyecek kadar sert konuşan *Devlet Bahçeli’*nin ve ne idüğü belirsiz bu *“açılım”*a, *“ünce dağarcığınızda ne var görelim, sonra konuşalım”* ihtiyatıyla yaklaşan *Deniz Baykal’*ın haksız olduğunu söyleyebilir misiniz?

şimdi ne oldu?

İkide bir *“kırmızı çizgi”* ilan edip sonra tam tersini yapmakla şöhret kazanan bugünkü iktidar, bir kere daha vahim bir utanç tablosu içine düştü.
*Ceza Yasası’*nın* 221’*nci maddesini uygulama dışında hiçbir seçeneğin söz konusu olmadığını defalarca savunan bu iktidar, *PKK’*lıların belini kıramayınca, *“devletin”* belini kırdı. 

Onunla da kalmadı, *Deniz Baykal’*ın dün çok isabetle söylediği gibi *PKK’yı meşrulaştırmış oldu.*

Dahası, bugüne kadar *PKK’*ya uzak duran *Kürt* kökenli insanlarımızı *PKK’ya sempati duymaya* davet etti. 

Anaların gözyaşı böyle mi dinecek?

...

----------


## bozok

*Vicdanlar kanıyor*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*23 Ekim 2009*




*BİR arkadaşım, PKK’lıların dönüşlerini TV’de izlemiş, burnundan soluyordu:* 

*“Sinirimden televizyonu kapattım. Teröristler zafer kazanmış kahramanlar havasında geldi. Bu ne cüret! Bu ülke ne hale getirildi.”*


Yatıştırmak için* “Alışırsın... Alışırsın...”* dedim.

Aynı gün, yani pazartesi günü milyonlarca insan aynı duygular içinde bunalıyordu. 

O gün milyonlarca insanın yüreği sızladı. 

Teröristler büyük bir pervasızlıkla teslim olmaya değil, terör örgütünün zaferini devlete onaylatmaya geldiler. 

Gerilla kıyafetleriyle...

Zafer işaretleriyle...

Onları sınır kapısında karşılayan devletin savcılarına *“Biz PKK’lıyız”* dediler.

*“Sayın ücalan’ın emri ile barış gönüllüsü olarak geldik”* dediler.

*“Dağa çıkmaktan, örgüte katılmaktan ve de yaptıklarımızdan pişman değiliz”* dediler...

*“Başbakan’a mektup getirdik... TC’den taleplerimiz var”* dediler... 

Ve yapılan pazarlık gereği serbest bırakıldılar. 

Böylece zaferi onaylatmış oldular.

Sonra da 40 gün 40 gece sürecek gösteriler, şovlar başladı. 

** * **

Oysa dünyada böyle süreçlerin kurallarını devletler koyar. 

Böyle şartlı, şurtlu gelişleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti kabul etmemeliydi. 

şehitlerin ruhunun rahatsız edilmemesine özen gösterilmeliydi.

Gaziler bir kez daha öldürülmemeliydi. 

Tablo o kadar rencide ediciydi ki, Başbakan bile DTP’lileri uyarmak gereğini duydu. 

Oysa Başbakan icranın başı olarak bunlara izin vermemesi gereken kişiydi. 

Bu ülkenin insanlarının yıllarca terör örgütünün verdiği acılara tahammül etmelerinin karşılığı bu mu olmalıydı?

Teröristlerin kahramanlar gibi gelmeleri, afra tafra ile devletin savcılarına ifade vermeleri kabul edilmemeliydi. 

Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesinde yaşanmamış, yaşanmayacak bir süreçten geçiyoruz. 

Madem dünyanın en kanlı terör örgütünün üyeleri sorgusuz sualsiz affedilecekti...

Madem böyle bir anlaşmaya boyun eğilmişti.

Parça parça gelişlere ne gerek vardı? 

Hükümet bir genel af çıkarsaydı, bu iş kökünden hallolsaydı. 

* * * 

İnanın böyle yapılsaydı millet bu kadar rencide olmazdı. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti teröristlere karşı hukukunu uygulayamaz durumu da düşürülmezdi. 

şimdi vicdanlar teröristleri usulen sorgulayıp affederken bilim adamlarının, generallerin, yazarların, gazetecilerin boyunlarına terör örgütü üyesi yaftası asarak demir parmaklıklar arkasına kapatılmalarına nasıl razı olacak? 

Bu durum, hukuk devletinin kurallarına nasıl sağdırılacak? 

Bunun hesabını bu hükümet, sorgulamaya, yargılamaya katılan hukukçular nasıl verecek?

Adalet Bakanı kendisine dünya hukuk tarihinin kara sayfalarında yer verileceğini bilmiyor mu?

Bunun utancını gerek kendi yaşamında çekeceğini, ölümünden sonra da çocuklarının aynı utançla yaşamak zorunda kalacaklarını düşünmüyor mu?

Yazık!

Bu hükümet bu süreci yönetemedi.

Dışarıda dizayn edilen bu sürecin onur ayarını ise hiç ama hiç beceremedi. 

Bu açıdan vicdanları rahat mı bilemem. 

Bilsinler ki bu ülkeyi sevenlerin vicdanı rahat değil

Vicdanlar sürekli kanıyor. 

...

----------


## bozok

*“PKK bitecek” diyenler şimdi ne yapacak?*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*24.10.2009*




Bülent Arınç da eksik kalmadı, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün ardından (bu süreçte ben de eksik kalmayayım demiş olmalı ki) Habur’da teslim olan PKK’lılar için “Böyle bir karşılama olmamalıydı” dedi.

Bir de istenmeyen gösterileri, toplantıları pek güzel önleyen; İstanbul’da IMF ve Dünya Bankası toplantısı sırasında dışarda protesto eylemi yapanlara (yabancılar dahil) kafa göz girişen ve bir kısmının yaralanmasına neden olan, hükümet üyelerine *“sadece sözlü”* protesto yapan gençleri veya kadın-erkek demeden vatandaşları boyunlarından kıskaca alıp sürükleyen Emniyet gücünün başındaki İçişleri Bakanı Atalay tekrarlarsa daha da inandırıcı olacak.

Nedir yani bu? ülkeyi yönetenler *“Bizim haberimiz yoktu, beklemiyorduk, beklesek de önleyemezdik”* diyerek devletin aczini mi anlatmaya çalışıyorlar? Ve buna inanılmasını mı bekliyorlar? *Bu kadarı gerçekten milletin zekasına hakaret değil mi?*

Bir o kadar da DTP’nin söylemlerindeki hakaret var. Selahattin Demirtaş *“Bizim bir çağrımız, organizasyonumuz olmadı, halkın içinden geldi”* diyor, Ahmet Türk sanki haberi yokmuş gibi *“Dikkat etmek lazım, provokasyonlar sürece zarar verir”* diyor ve birileri de gazete köşelerinde* “Bravo, her iki taraf da ne kadar sağduyulu hareket ediyor”* diye bu yalanları yutulur hale getirmeye çalışıyor.

Allah aşkına o Kürt kökenli kadın vatandaşların, köylü kadınların ellerindeki kusursuz pankartları kim hazırlamıştı, kendileri mi oturup yazdılar?

Ya *“önderimiz Apo’nun isteğiyle geldik”* diyerek elinde *“ücalan muhatap alınmalı”* yazan mektupla zafer işaretleri yapan grubun içinde coşkuyla gösteriye katılıp açıklamalar yapan DTP’liler?

Bir okurumuzun internet yorumunda dikkat çektiği; DTP otobüsünün üstündeki *“üözüm özerklik”* yazısı? Bunların hiçbiri önceden planlanmamıştı da hepsi o anda mı yapıldı?

ünceden oturup birlikte bu *“açılım”* yöntemini planlayanlar ve *“çok güzel şeyler oluyor/olacak”* diyenler, yapılan şovların toplumdaki tepkisi büyüyünce şimdi kendileri şikayet eder pozisyona geçerek sıyrılmaya çalışıyorlar, olay bu...

İşTE “DEMOKRATİK HAK” BU DEMEK!

Ve tabii, otobüsün üstünde yazan (ılVe tabii, otobüsün üstünde yazan (ılımlı) özerklik dayatması, daha önceden açıkça *“ortak vatan Kürdistan”* ifadesini kullanan ücalan tarafından bir kez daha netleştirildi.

ücalan, kendisini neye dayanarak tüm Kürtlerin temsilcisi sayıyorsa (zira araştırmalar tersini anlatıyor) adeta hepsinin lideri havasında yine partisinin sözcüsü (!) görevini yürüten avukatlarıyla önce *“devletin Kürtlerin haklarını güvenceye almasını”* bildirdi, sonra da; *“Evet”* dedi, *“Baykal haklıdır, AKP benim yol haritamı uyguluyor, hatta Davutoğlu da Suriye ve Irak’la benim haritamın görüşmelerini yapıyor”...*

Hemen arkasından, bu açılım gerçekten yürüyebilirse AKP Güneydoğu’daki oylarını yükseltip *“manevi lideri”* olduğu partililerce açıklanan DTP’nin önünü tıkamasın diye ekledi: *“Bu demokratik açılım AKP’nin değil, devletin projesidir. AKP seçim için hile yapıyor”.*


TERüRİST İTHALİ

Bu arada Avrupa’dan da terörist ithalatı yapılacağı, pardon yeni “barış elçileri”nin geleceği ve yine büyük bir şölen yapılacağı açıklandı. Ama yine ücalan tarafından açıklandı ki bundan sonra başka grup da gelmeyecek. üzerinize afiyet bu bir *“teröristlerin kendisine bağlılığını sınama”* operasyonuymuş.

şimdi, manşetlerinden zafer çığlıklarıyla karışık *“Tepki gösterenler çözümsüzlükten nemalananlar... Kandil boşalıyor”* diye çırpınan bazı gazete ve yazarlar Apo’nun bu sözlerinden sonra ne diyecekler acaba?

Adam devletle resmen alay ediyor, oyun oynuyor, terör şantajıyla *“kendini ve örgütünü muhatap almalarını”* dayatıyor ve bunu açık açık söylemekten de çekinmiyor.

Hepsinin üstüne tüy dikerek* “üzerk bölge, kendimizi yöneteceğiz, savunma gücümüz de olmalı”* diyor. Daha ne desin?

Ortada çok ciddi bir hata var, hükümet iyi düşünmek ve derhal yöntemini gözden geçirmek zorunda. Bu iş daha fazla sarpa sarmadan!

*****

*Başbakan’ın söz ettiği buluşma*

Güneydoğu’da komanda tugaylarına 6 yıl komutanlık yapmış, daha göreve başladığı ilk gece operasyona çıkmış, bazen teröristlerle günlerce aynı çatı altında yaşamış bir gazi komutan anlatacak; acaba teröristlerin silah bırakarak dönmesi PKK’yı gerçekten bitirebilir mi? Teröristlerin yaşamları ve kendileri bu noktayı nasıl anlatıyor?

Bölücü terörde din unsuru neden kullanılmaya başlandı, son olayların derinliğinde yatan gerçekler nedir?

Bu konuyu hukuki, sosyal, ekonomik bağlantılarıyla etraflıca araştırıp net şekilde anlamak gerekiyor.

Ayrıca; Başbakan Erdoğan’ın geçen hafta Ermeni açılımını eleştiren MHP Genel Başkanı Bahçeli’ye *“önce kendilerine baksınlar”* diyerek hatırlattığı *“15 yıl önce Paris’te yapılan Türkeş ile Ermenistan Devlet Başkanı Petrosyan görüşmesi”*nde neler konuşulduğunu o görüşmenin tanığı olan Paris eski Büyükelçisi Tanşuğ Bleda’dan dinleyeceğiz. Acaba Azerbaycan’la kriz çıkarma pahasına Ermenistan’la protokol imzalamamız doğru bir politika mıydı? Dış ve iç politikada ne tür hatalar yapılıyor?

Yine merak ettiğiniz soruların cevabını; Emekli Büyükelçi Tanşuğ Bleda, Azınlıklar ve Kültürel Haklar Raporu nedeniyle hakkında dava açılmış olan Anayasa Hukukçusu Prof. Dr. İbrahim Kaboğlu, İstanbul Barosu eski Başkanı Avukat Turgut Kazan, Terör Uzmanı Ercan üitlioğlu ve Teröre karşı Komando Tugay Komutanı olarak savaşmış olan Abdullah Ağar’ın katılacağı Her Açıdan’da bulacaksınız.

25 Ekim Pazar, öğlen 12.30’da. Hepinizi bekleriz.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakanın "şark kurnazı" dedikleri*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/10/2009* 




Millet kafasına inen balyozdan sersemlediğinden, ayıldıkça öfkeleniyor...

Değerli büyüklerimiz, bu durumu bildiklerinden öfkeyi, matluba uygun biçimde, maraza çıkarmayacak şekilde PKK gösterilerine yöneltiyorlar!..

*“şov yapıyorlar, kendilerine gelsinler!..”* falan, lafları bu.. Yani* “Valla biz de bu DTP ve PKK gösterilerine çok kızdık canım!.. Sen merak etme ey halkım, olan olsun biz varız, korkma!..”* mesajı bu..

Bu sağlanırsa iş kolay!..

üyle ya, onları orada zaten o çoğunluk tutuyor..

Ne yaparlarsa da aslında o çoğunluğun işi değil midir!?.

İşte mesele bu.. O çoğunluğu bu işe de ikna ettin mi gerisi kolay!.. Mühürü veren, nereye basarsa da onaylamak zorunda!.. Mühürü veren de, fazla köpürmesin diye demeci patlatıveriyorlar *“Biz de çok kızdık canım, neydi o manzaralar öyle?. Tüh, tüh, tüh!..”* 

Oysa vatandaş öfkeleneceği ilk noktayı doğru seçmezse, bu işi *“hazmetmeye”* hazır demektir!..

PKK’lının gelişine ne diye öfkelenilir ki!!? Yapılan törene, karşılanışı için milyarlar harcanarak yapılan şenliklere öfke yapmanın bir anlamı yoktur.. Adamlara *“Sen kazandın, şartlarını da alıyorum”* dersen, elbette silah zoruyla girmeye çalıştığı topraklara törenle dalmanın tadını çıkaracaktır!.. 

üfkeleneceğini iyi seçme zamanıdır..

Kim bu manzaraların müsebbibidir?..

Devlet erkanını eşkıyanın ayağına gönderip karşılatan, tutuklanmasını önlemek için ter döken devletin hukuk zevatını yönlendiren, PKK organizatörü partililerle gizli görüşmeler yapıp tören şartlarını belirleyen, bu manzaraları seyredenler değil midir bu işin yaratıcıları..?

Bu memleketin kapıları, pencereleri açılmasa, askerinin, polisinin, vatandaşının eli kolu bağlanmasa bu manzaraları görmek mümkün olabilir mi?!

Bakın bu işin mücadele tarihine.. Ne zaman devletin güvenlik birimlerinin eli kolu serbest bırakılmışsa bu çete, çakal sürüsü itlaf edilmiş, yok edilmiştir.. Ama tam* “son ayıklama”* noktasında ecinniler yetişmiş, bir gevşeme ile eşkıyanın yeniden hortlaması sağlanmıştır!..


*Bunlar çiçekçi, gitarcı!..*
Bu tiyatronun* “oyunu yazanı ile sahneye koyanı”* kimdir, öfkelenen bunun farkında olmalıdır!..

Yoksa, o *“şenliklere”* süslü püslü tören kıyafeti ile gelen militanların öfkelenilecek bir tarafı yoktur!..

Zaten malumunuz, bunlar eline hiç silah almamışlar!..

Aralarında 50’sini geçmiş* “en eski”* var.. Bu adam hiç suça bulaşmamış.. Onca yıl buna orada ne yaptırdılar ki!?. Gelenler, yaylaya çıkmışken yolları PKK’ya düşmüş gezginler demek ki!!.. Aralarında bir kadın da var, çocukları da Kandil’deymiş.. üocuklar *“tüfek kullanmış, anaları kullanmamış”* bu masum.. şu malum (Bir süredir PKK aracılığına soyunan yayın grubunun, son olarak Ahmet Türk’ün teslim alma şartlarını Türk Milletine aktaran matbuat.) logosunun yanında Türkiye Türklerindir yazan gazete bizi bu günlere hazırlarken şunu yapmıştı.. Dağdaki eşkıya kampına gitmiş, fotoğraflar çekmiş, eli silahlı eşkıyaları *‘Dağda gitar çalan gençler’* olarak aktarmıştı(!).. İşte bu gelenler onlar olsa gerek!.. üiçek toplayan, gitar çalanlar!..

Militan, hakimin gözünün içine baka baka militan olduğunu, pişman falan olmadığını, sayın önderinin emri ile orada olduğunu söylüyor...

Geldikleri otobüs boydan boya, kendi flamalarının rengi ile boyanmış, üzerinde bilerek Türkçe (Türk Milleti de teslim alındığını anlasın diye dayatmak için.) yazılmış, özerklikten yani alınmış topraktan söz ediyor..

DTP Milletvekileri.. Gelen militanlar zafer konuşmaları yapıyor..

Bütün bunların zeminini, alt yapısını Ankara hazırlıyor!..

Hale bakın, bu gelişleri sağlamak için bir 221. madde ihdas edilmiştir.. Orada *“pişmanlık”* kelimesi var.. Eşkıya itiraz ettiği için, yasadan bu pişmanlık sözcüğünün çıkarılması yolunda seferber olunduğu haberleri geliyor..

Hem de bütün bu manzaraların sıcaklığı sürerken..

Siz niye PKK’ya kızıyorsunuz ki!!?

Kızılacak, öfkelenecek bilinmedikten sonra, çekiver kuyruğunu!..


*üakal sürüsü...*
Tabii bu sahneler, eşkıyanın buralardaki çakallarının salyalarını salmalarına sebep oldu.. Tıpkı Yunan’ın İzmir’e çıktığı günlerde bir takım papazların yarattığı sahneleri tekrarlıyorlar.. Artık açıktan açığa* “Türkleri Anadolu’dan süreceğiz(!)”* lafları söylenmeye başlandı.. İlk olarak da *“Askerlerinizi, uçaklarınızı toplayıp, topraklarımızdan gideceksiniz!”* diye Güneydoğu’yu işaret ediyorlar!..

Hadi bakalım kolaysa hazmedin!..

Anaların gözyaşını dindireceklermiş.. Nasıl?.. Vatanı elden çıkararak, eşkıyaya teslim olarak!.

O zaman analar ağlamaz!.. O zaman haysiyeti olan kim varsa önce ağlar sonra kafasını taşa vurur!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Strateji ve sosyoloji özürlü iktidar!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/10/2009* 




Zamane yazarları, zamanın ruhunu en iyi yakaladığını sanıyorlar. ünerileri de ilginç (sanki önünde bir engel varmış gibi) *“Mesela Ahmet Türk Başbakan”* başlıklı bir yazı kaleme almışlar. Bir başkası Abdullah ücalan’ın paşa yapılmasını öneriyor. Osmanlı eşkıyayı paşa yapmış ve böylece eşkıyanın şerrinden korunmuş, Türkiye de *“Apo’yu paşa yaparsa sorun çözülür”* demeye getiriyorlar. Bu düşüncelerin üretilmesinde *“Yeni Osmanlı”* adlı *“BOP”* endeksliliğin etkisi var. üneriler birbirini kovalıyor. Herkes aklına geleni söylüyor.* “Ermenilerden özür dileme kampanyası”* mensuplarından birisi de şehitlik ve Gazilikle ilgili konuşmuş. Medya onun zırvalarını da *“cesur sözler”* olarak duyurmuş. Adam şunları diyor: *“Ne şehidi! Bir şehit lafı tutturmuşuz gidiyoruz. Ne şehidi?.. Asker de PKK’lı da bu ülkenin evladı. Onlar kirli bir savaşta birbirilerini öldürüyorlar.”* 

üç öneri de aslında aynı anlama geliyor. Ahmet Türk Başbakan, Abdullah ücalan Genelkurmay Başkanı (!) olsun, şehitlik gibi vatan uğruna ölenlere verilen unvanlar da olmasın. Böylece bu ülkenin evlatlarından bazıları CIA, Mossad adına ya da Asala/PKK’nın emrinde Türkiye’ye saldıranlarla, ülkeyi savunan Mehmetçik aynı kategoride değerlendirilsin. Hain ile kahraman, düşmanlık ile vatanseverlik arasındaki fark ortadan kaldırılsın. Mantık, izan ve idrak bu...


*ünce izin veriyor, sonra eleştiriyorlar!*
Medyanın durumu zaten biliniyor. Asıl önemli olan yetki ve sorumluluk sahiplerinin tavrıdır. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Habur’dan dönenler için yapılan törenleri eleştirerek* “Yaşananlar kabul edilemez”* açıklaması yapıyor. Başbakan Erdoğan ise *“İlk kafiledeki görüntülere tekrar şahit olmak istemiyoruz. Bu yaklaşım tarzı yanlıştır”* diyor ve gerekirse *“sil baştan yaparız”* diye de ilave ediyor. İşin koordinatörlüğünü yapan İçişleri Bakanı da görüntüden rahatsız olduğunu duyuruyor. *“Bu tür görüntülerin tekrar sergilenmesini kimse aklından bile geçirmesin. Bu konuda asla müsaade ve müsamaha gösterilmesi düşünülemez”* diyor. Bütün bu sözler aslında birer itiraftır. Demek ki iktidar böyle bir görüntü verilmesini beklemiyordu. 


*Projenin sahibi açık konuşuyor!*
Aslında sorunun cevabı basittir. Hükümetin *“açılım”* adına sahip çıktığı sınırda teslim projesine, teslim olan teröristler *“ücalan söyledi, geldik”* diyor. ücalan da Kandil’deki teröristlere dönüş çağrısını* “kendisine hala bağlı olup olmadıklarını sınamak”* için yaptığını söylüyor. Ardından da *“Başka grup çağırmayacağım. Açılım için benim de önümün açılması gerekiyor”* diye buyurmuş. İmralı’daki adam açık konuşuyor. *“Denedim. Kandil’deki teröristler hala bana bağlıymış. şimdi devlet benim durumumu yeniden gözden geçirmezse bir daha çağırmayacağım”.* İşin özeti bu.

Bölücü, ayrılıkçı ve terörist unsurlar, Türkiye’deki yetkililerin kendilerine gösterdiği kolaylığı devletin zaafı olarak görmüştür. Kendileri istisnai bir muameleye tabi tutulunca da işi alabildiğince ileri götürmüşlerdir. İşin özü şudur: Yaşananlar Türkiye’nin strateji ve sosyoloji özürlü bir iktidar tarafından yönetildiğini göstermektedir. İktidar sahipleri *“Göz o ki, dağın arkasını göre; Akıl o ki, başa geleceği bile...”* sözünden bile habersizler.



...

----------


## bozok

*şaka değil...*
*Görmediğin katliama inanma diyen Başbakan!*


Böyle bir sözü Yıldırım Akbulut bile etmedi... ünceki gün Başbakan’ı dinlerken ağzım açık kaldı... Ne mi dedi?.. Darfur’da katliam yani öldürmeler olmamışmış!.. Gerekçesi ilginç!.. Gitmiş ve bizatihi Darfur’u görmüş... Evet Tayyip bey aynen öyle diyor... Dahası, gitmeden yani görmeden katliam oldu diyenlere de hücum ediyor. Erdoğan’ın anlayışına göre görmediğin katliama inanmayacaksın! Evet şaka yapmıyorum. Başbakanımız aynen bunu söyledi. Tabii canım Darfur’da katliam yapılsaydı, cesetler dozerlerle çukurlara gömülmez ve Tayyip bey gelip görecek diye bekletirlerdi onu... Görüyorsunuz* Tayyip beyin eline yazılı metin vermediler mi müthiş laflar ediyor...* Sahi merak ettim Sayın Başbakan katliam sürecinde hatırladığım kadarı ile Bosna’ya hiç gitmedi, yoksa orada yapılanlara da inanmıyor mu? üyle ya görmeden inanmam diyen kendisi değil mi?



*S. üNKİBAR / 10.11.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Darbe döneminde bile böyle olmadı!*

 

*SİYASETİN “Baba” lakaplı duayeni 9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’den AKP’ye tarihi uyarılar geldi: ülkemizde korku hakim. Cumhuriyet kurulduğundan beri, askeri dönemler dahil, böylesine korkulu bir dönem yaşanmadı!*


*Keyfilik, ayağınıza dolaşır*
YAPTIğIMIZ siyaset değil, şikayet. Türkiye’de korku imparatorluğu kuruluyor. Böyle olur mu? 70 milyon insan korkar mı, bir millet korkar mı? Korkmaz ama maalesef bu hissiyat yaygın. Keyfilik, adaletsizlik yapmayın. Ayağınıza dolaşır.

*Demirel, ATSO’nun 123. kuruluş yıl dönümünde “Herkes korku içinde...Bir millet bu duruma düşürülür mü!” dedi*


*Askeri dönemlerden beter*
Türkiye’nin korku imparatorluğuna sürüklendiğini söyleyen Demirel, “ülkemizde korku geniş çapta hakimdir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduğundan beri, askeri dönemler de dahil böylesine bir dönem yaşanmadı” dedi


*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*
9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel, Antalya Ticaret ve Sanayi Odası’nın (ATSO) 123. kuruluş yıldönümü ve geleneksel ödül töreninde konuştu. Demirel, “ülkemizde korku geniş çapta hakimdir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduğundan beri, askeri dönemler dahil, -ki biz onları iyi biliriz- böylesine korkulu bir dönem yaşanmadı” dedi. Süleyman Demirel sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: “Vatandaşlar, ziyarete gelenler (acaba burası dinleniyor mu) diye soruyorlar bana. Bir ülkenin insanları kendi ülkelerinde bu duruma düşürülür mü? Bu kendiliğinden olur mu? Olmaz. Aslında bu zeminin nezaketini biliyorum ama bunları söylemesem olur mu? Başka söyleyecek lafım da yok zaten. Var da söylense de olur söylenmese de olur cinsinden. (Efendim bu zeminde siyaset yapmayın). Yaptığımız siyaset değil, şikayet. şikayet yapmayayım mı? Siyaset aslında sadece iktidardan ibaret değildir. İktidar sadece kendisinden ibaret sayarsa diğer kurulları susturmak mecburiyetindedir. Eğer bir ülkede özgür iletişim vasıtaları, özgür basın, özgür meslek kuruluşları, özgür üniversite yoksa, veyahut da bunların hepsi varolup da tabela olarak varsa ve fonksiyonlarını ifa etmiyorlarsa, bu ülkede sadece siyasi muhalefetten herşeyi beklemek çok yanlıştır. Siyasi muhalefet çırpınır durur. Derdini anlatacak kimse bulmakta sıkıntı çeker.”

*Haberal niye hapiste?*
Süleyman Demirel, “üzüntüyle söyleyeyim ki bugünkü Türkiye’de korku imparatorluğunun kurulmasında yanlışları söyleyememek ya da söylendiği zaman yanlışları söyleyenlerin (aman bana dokunmayan yılan bin yaşasın) şeklindeki bir duyguya kapılmış olmasıdır. Böyle olur mu? 70 milyon insan korkar mı, bir millet korkar mı? Korkmaz ama maalesef bu hissiyat yaygındır” dedi. Korku imparatorluğunda bunları anlatmanın kolay olmadığını ifade eden Demirel, sözlerini şöyle tamamladı: “Bence ülkeyi yönetenlere (herhalde bu telefonları dinleyin diyen) biri vardır. Kayboluyor herkes. O ona atıyor, o ona bakıyor. Eğer (dinleyin diyen birisi yok da dinliyorlarsa) bu ayıptır yani. O zaman Türkiye’yi idare edenler çoğalmış demektir. Ya, (şu adamları alın Silivri Hapishanesi’ne götürün) diyenler vardır herhalde. Yoksa kendiliğinden birtakım adamları götürmenin ne manası var? Tutukladığın adamın kaçıp gitmesi ya da birtakım delilleri karartma şüphesi olması lazım. Mehmet Haberal’ın kaçacağından kimsenin şüphesi olur mu? Niye tutuyorsunuz Mehmet Haberal’ı hapishanede. Böyle hukuk olur mu? Olmaz. Ben hukuku savunuyorum, hukukun üstünlüğünü savunuyorum. Yapmayın, keyfilik yapmayın, adaletsizlik yapmayın. Ayağınıza dolaşır. Keyfilik yapıp da ayağına dolaşmayan kimse yoktur.” 

*ATSO’nun 123. kuruluş yıldönümü ve ödül törenine Süleyman Demirel’in yanı sıra CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal da katıldı.*




15/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*üst kimlik yeterli değil, yürek de ister* 


*Savaş SüZAL* 
*habergazete.com* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/11/2009* 




Başbakan’ın ABD ziyareti yaklaşırken, *Türkiye’nin* atılan laflar dışında *beş kuruşluk itibarının kalmadığı* artık gün gibi aşikar oldu. Son olarak Washington’u ziyaret eden Fener Patriği Bartholomeos onuruna verilen yemekte yapılan konuşmalar bile durumu sergilemeye yeterli. Beyaz Saray’da ve ABD Dışişlerinde Patrik Ekümenik, yani evrensel unvanı ile karşılandı. Bunun anlamı bizim Fener Patriği dediğimiz zata uluslararası toplumca Papa ve Vatikan statüsünün verilmesi. Yani siz çocuğun adı Ahmet’tir diye nüfusa geçirmişsiniz, onlar hayır adı George’tur diyor. *Gayet itibarlı bir durum.* 

İkincisi bir Türk vatandaşı olan patrik* Bartholomeos*’un, yemekte yaptığı konuşmada Makedonya konusunda sarf ettiği sözler. Patrik bu konuda Yunanistan’ın siyasi pozisyonunu takınarak *Makedonya’nın bu ismi alamayacağını bunun Yunanistan’a ait olduğunu söyleme cüretini göstermiştir.* Bu arada hatırlatmakta yarar var, biz Yunanistan’ın tavrına karşı çıkarak Makedonya adının sahibi olduklarını tanımış bulunuyoruz. şimdi bu ufak örnekten yola çıkarak siz karar verin, *patrik Türk mü, yoksa Yunan vatandaşı mı?* 

Hani Tayyip Bey miting meydanlarında yaptığı konuşmalarda diyor ya Kürtler üst kimlik Türkiye vatandaşlığında bizimle birleşecek diye. İşte görsün üst kimlikte bizimle Türkiye vatandaşlığında birleşen Rum asıllı patriğin konu kendi çıkarı olduğu zaman Türkiye’ye nasıl sırtını dönebildiğini. 

Geçtiğimiz hafta ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Crowley’in, yabancı basın merkezinde soruları yanıtlamasında, günün sıcak konusu hakim ve savcıların dinlenmesi tele kulak konusunu sordum. Eskiden Diyarbakır ve Kürt konularında çimdiklemeyi bile insan hakları ihlali yapan Amerika bu kez konudan haberleri olmadığını söylemekle yetindi. Bu kez ben de pes etmedim ve Amerika’nın insan hakları ihlalleri konusunda politikalarının değişmediğini sordum. Sözcü bu soruya da bu konuda çok titiz olduklarını ve bu konuda sürekli Türk hükümetiyle temasta olduklarını söyledi. Artık kendisine bu hakların ihlallerinde yol ve yöntem mi gösterdiklerini yoksa uyardıklarını mı sormak içimden gelmedi. 

*Uyarı.* Eğer Başbakan şaşıp yanılıp da ABD’de bazı gazetecilerin mülakat taleplerini kabul ederse, bilsin ki kendisine öyle kolay yutulan veya pohpohlamaya ve ufak ufak atmasına zemin hazırlayacak sorular sorulmayacak. Bu arada Türk televizyonlarından Türk siyasetini ve siyasilerin yaptığı konuşmaları dinlerken, ben mi bunadım yoksa bu millet kısa bir süre önce meydana gelenleri bile hatırlamaktan aciz mi sorusu takılıyor kafama. 

AKP hakkında Yargıtay’ın* “Tele kulak yolsuzluğu”* nedeniyle başlattığı yeni inceleme ve soruşturmanın bir yerde çok şeylerin değiştirilmesine yol açacağını sanmıyorum. Anayasa Mahkemesine bile sızan bu tarikatçı zihniyetle mücadele için Türk aydını geç kaldı. Bu arada atı alan üsküdar’ı geçti. Bana dokunmayan yılan bin yıl yaşasın mantığı ile hareket eden Türk aydınlarının altından gerici zihniyet teker teker desteklendikleri konuları çekti ve ortada bıraktı. İşte bu da sustukça sıranın herkese ne kadar hızla geldiğini kanıtlıyor. 

Ben bu soruşturmalardan da bir şeyler beklemiyorum. Benim beklentim, kazığı yedikçe,* “yahu bunları biz seçtik, bunlar bizi kazıklıyor”* diye uyanacak olan Türk halkı ve seçmeninden. *Evet, bir poşet yemeğe, bir çuval kömüre iktidarı teslim ettikleriniz kamyonlarla malı götürdü. Götürdükleri de senin benim param.* şimdilerde ise patronlarının talimatıyla o senin benim paramı teröristlere dağıtmaya hazırlanıyor, poşetçileriniz. *Mideniz kaldırıyorsa ne diyebilirim?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Sorumlu kim?..*
*Kurbanlıklarda fahiş artıştan CHP mi sorumlu?*

Malum önümüz mübarek Kurban Bayramı. İnancı ve imkanı olan herkes kurban kesecek. Aldığımız bilgilere göre kurbanlıklar ateş pahası. Geçen yıldan bugüne artış ortalama yüzde 50’nin üstünde. Tam bu noktada soralım kurbanlıklardaki bu artışın sorumlusu da yoksa CHP, MHP, DP ya da SP midir? Resmi enflasyonu yüzde 6 olarak açıklanan ve emeklilere ilk 6 ay için yüzde 2’lik bir artışın bile verilmediği bir ülkede kurbanlıklarda böyle bir artış nasıl olur? *Açın bakın sözde İslamcı gazetelere bu konuda tek bir satır göremezsiniz. Zira onlar aslında İslam’a değil AKP’ye iman ediyorlar.* Aman AKP zarar görmesin diye konuyu haber bile yapmıyorlar... Gelelim bu artışın niçin olduğuna?.. *Bunun cevabı AKP hükümetinin tarım ve hayvancılığı tasfiye politikalarıdır.. 7 yılda ülkeyi nereye getirdiler, görüyorsunuz!*



S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 19.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*AYNI NAKARAT...*
*İş, aşdan bahsedemiyor, Dersim diyor!*




Bir Başbakan düşününüz ki her gün neredeyse saatler boyunca ekranda olsun! Bir Başbakan düşününüz ki her gün aynı şeyleri tekrar etsin ve bu tekrarlar sadece açılım istismarı ve Dersim ile alakalı olsun! Bir Başbakan düşününüz ki aylar boyunca iş, aş ve ekmekten yani ekonomiden bir gün bile bahsetmesin!.. Sorarım size böyle bir Başbakan’ın inandırıcılığı olabilir mi? Duyuyorum, eskiden ilgi ile izlenen Tayyip Bey ekranda göründü mü insanlar hemen kanal değiştiriyor. Erdoğan, zannediyor ki her gün televizyona çıkarak beyin yıkayacağım. Hayır millet yemiyor artık!.. Dahası bir Başbakan nasıl olur da 70 küsur yıl önce yaşanan bir kalkışmayı günlerce diline pelesenk yapar? Toplumu bütünleştirme misyonunda olan bir Başbakan tarihe sığınarak ayrılıkları nasıl kaşır? Tamam istismar edeceği başka bir şeyi yok anladık ama bu bütünlüğe kast etmek değil midir?




*GüRüNTü VAHİM...*
*Aşı kaosunun sorumlusu Başbakan’dır!*




Bırakın başka şeyleri, bir aşı olma olayını bile yönetemediler. Dünyanın neresinde çok önemli bir sağlık uygulamasında Başbakan kendi atadığı Sağlık Bakanı ile ters düşer ki o isim Prof. bir hekimdir. Hayır ben kimin haklı olup olmadığını tartışmıyorum, söylemek istediğim bu çifte görüntünün vehametidir. Sorarım size bir ülkenin Başbakan’ı *“Ben araştırdım ve torunuma domuz gribi aşısını yaptırmamaya karar verdim”* dedikten sonra insanlar evlatlarını aşıya nasıl götürür? Keza Başbakan torununa layık görmediği bu aşıları bu ülkenin çocuklarına nasıl layık görüyor? Varsa bir kuşkusu Başbakandır gereğini yapsın! Hem 500 trilyonluk aşı ithali Başbakan’a rağmen olabilir mi?.. Bakın burada altını çiziyorum *bu aşı olayının altında çapanoğlu var!* Her şeyden haberi olan Başbakan belli ki bazı haberler aldı ve geri adım atıyor yani kendine savunma zemini inşa ediyor! *Birileri, bu aşı ithalatı ve perde gerisindeki pislikleri belgeledi galiba..* 

Bekleyelim bu iş sürecek gibi görünüyor!




S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 22.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*İşte Tayyip Bey’in Türkiye’si...*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*23 Kasım 2009*




*GLADYATüR baştan aşağı zırhlara bürünmüş, kalın keskin kılıcı elinde, bütün haşmetiyle çıkmış arenaya.*


Seyirciler kendisini çılgınca alkışlıyor, sevinç naraları atıyorlar.

Gladyatör ünlü kılıcını sallayarak halkı selamlıyor. 

Sonra da avazı çıktığı kadar bağırarak rakiplerine meydan okuyor:

*“Hani neredeler? Neden çıkamıyorlar karşıma? Bunlarda bu meydana çıkacak yürek yok, yürekkkk!* 

*Ben bugüne kadar gelmiş geçmiş en usta ve büyük dövüşcüyüm. Karşıma çıkamazlar. İçlerinde bir tane bile yürekli yok!”* 

Oysa rakipleri içerde muhafızlar tarafından demir kapılar arkasına kapatılmışlar.

Arenaya çıkmalarına izin verilmiyor. 

Bizim Başbakan, günde beş vakit nutuk atarak, bütün televizyon ekranlarını kaplayarak tıpkı o gladyatör gibi rakiplerine meydan okuyor. 

Kendisini gelmiş geçmiş en başarılı başbakan ilan ediyor,* “Hepsinin yaptıklarından katbekat fazlasını yaptım”* diyor.

Acaba söyledikleri doğru mu?

* * * 

CHP İstanbul Milletvekili* İlhan Kesici* Başbakan’dan boş kalan bir kanalda bir fırsatını bulup devletin resmi rakamlarıyla iktidarın karnesini döküyor ortaya. 

Son iki yılda karşılıksız çeklerde inanılmaz bir artış var. Bugün cezaevlerinde yatanların* yüzde 47’si karşılıksız çekten* içerde. 

Bu kadar insanın hepsi dolandırıcı mı? Kuşkusuz değil. 

Bunların çoğu iktidarın uyguladığı ekonomik modelin kurbanı. (Karşılıksız çek veren insan sayısı 1.5 milyon)

Protesto olan çeklerin tutarı ise 3 milyar dolar. 

*64 bin işyeri* kapandı.

*İşsizlik ise facia:* Yüzde 13.4. AKP iktidarı devraldığında yüzde 10.2’ydi.

Son bir yılda* 930 bin kişi* işsiz kaldı. Genç işsizlerin oranı yüzde 30’a yakın.

80 yılda cumhuriyet 148 milyar dolar, AKP iktidarı ise 7 yılda 285 milyar dolar borç yaptı.

Son 7 yılda Türkiye 225 milyar dolar faiz ödedi. Bu parayla 60 tane Atatürk barajı yapılabilirdi. Oysa *Erdoğan* bir tek büyük baraj, santral, tesis yapmadı. 

Bütçe açığı şu anda 40.3 milyar dolar. Yıl sonunda 62.3 milyar dolar olacak. 

* * * 

Resmi rakamların gözler önüne serdiği çok çarpıcı bir gerçek de şu: 

Türkiye 1923-2003 arasında yani 80 yılda her yıl ortalama 4.7 büyüdü.

AKP iktidarında, yani yedi yılda bu rakam 3.9.

Aynı dönemde bizim gibi kalkınmakta olan ülkeler yüzde 7.2 büyüdü. 

Türkiye Menderes döneminde 7.2, üzal döneminde 5.1, Demirel döneminde 6.3 büyüdü. 

Başbakan’ın *“Bizi teğet geçti”* dediği son dünya ekonomik krizinde 2009’da Türkiye yüzde 6.5 küçüldü ve dünya rekoru kırdı. 

*Atatürk* döneminin 1923-1029 arasında büyüme 10.3, 1923-1938 döneminde ise 1929 büyük dünya krizine rağmen büyüme 7.4.

AKP iktidarında *çok vahim* bir şey daha oldu.

Türkiye’nin büyük özverilerle dişinden tırnağından artırdığıyla yarattığı bütün fabrikalar, KİT’ler gibi ülkenin bütün değerleri haraç mezat satıldı.

AKP iktidarı 7 yıllık iktidarı döneminde *tam 1 trilyon** dolar* harcadı.

Bu, il başına 10 milyar dolar demek. 

Bu paralar çarçur edilmeyip yerinde harcansaydı bütün illerin fışkırması lazımdı. 

Oysa Türkiye emeklilerine ayda 12.5 ile 20 lira arasında zam yaptı.

Memura, işçiye de yapılanlar bu düzeydedir. 

*Bu utanç vericidir.* 

İşte arenaya çıkıp ellerini kollarını bağlattığı rakiplerine *“En büyük benim”* diye meydan okuyan bizim gladyatörün Türkiye’si de böyledir. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Tehlike kapıda*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*25 Kasım 2009* 




*BU gidişle insanlarımızı birbirine düşüreceği bilinen gerilim nereye kadar sürecek? Toplum düzenini koruyan baraj sırf bu gerilimlerin sonucu olarak patlarsa bunun sonu nereye varacak? üzellikle Başbakan ile iktidar partisi (AKP) çoğunluğu böyle bir felaketin üstesinden nasıl gelecek? Siz merak etmiyor musunuz?*


Son olarak *İzmir*’de yaşandı. Belli ki olağan koşullarda hiç de sorun teşkil etmeyebilecek olan bir *“gösteri yürüyüşü”*, *4*’ü polis memuru olmak üzere *11* kişinin yaralanmasıyla sonuçlandı.
*İzmir*’e gelen *Demokratik Toplum Partisi* (DTP) *Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk*’ü karşılayan parti konvoyundakilerden bazılarının konvoydaki çocuklara *PKK* üniforması giydirmeleri ve *PKK’*yı simgeleyen bez parçalarını sallamaları tepkiye yol açmıştı.

Nitekim konvoyun geçtiği yol üzerindeki evlere hemen *Türk bayrakları* asıldı. Arada birkaç taşkın da konvoya taş atınca ortalık karıştı.

üünkü toplum, bir kibrit çakılırsa parlayacak noktaya gelmişti.
İşin vahimi, *DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk*’ün ağzının yarısıyla *“kardeşlikten”* söz edip öteki yarısıyla *“misilleme”* tehdidinde bulunmasıdır.

Böyle bir yaklaşımın doğuracağı sonuçları *Ahmet Türk*’ün görmemesi mümkün değil. Buna rağmen o sözleri söylemesi için bir insanın aklını peynir ekmekle yemiş olması gerekir.
Ama sorunun özü, o sözler değil bu çok tehlikeli gidişi iktidarın engellememesi veya engelleyememesidir. 

Tehlikeli noktaya bir günde gelmediğimizi bilelim:

*Türkiye*’de *25* yılı aşkın süredir *terör* var. Bunun sivil toplumu etkilemesi elbet normal. Ama ufak tefek birkaç olaya rağmen son yıllara kadar “*toplum içinde çatışma çıkabileceği*” izlenimi veren bir örnek yaşanmamıştı.

Anımsarsınız:

İlk olaylar, o zaman adı *DEHAP* olan siyasi partinin *Gemlik, İnegöl* ve *Kemalpaşa*’da gövde gösterisi yapmak istemeleri yüzünden *Eylül 2005*’te çıktı. Bu kafile *Bozüyük*’ten geçerken otobüslerinin sarılması, hatta ikisinin ateşe verilmesi çok tehlikeli anların yaşanmasına yol açtı.

Geçen yılın *nisan* ayında *DTP’*lilerin *Sakarya*’da düzenledikleri “*Barış ve Kardeşlik Gecesi*” isimli eğlence, birkaç gün önce o yörede toprağa verilen “*şehit*”lerin üzüntüsünü gerekçe gösteren* 1000* kadar *sağcı/ülkücü* tarafından basılmak istendi. Neyse ki güvenlik güçleri olayın önünü aldı. 

Onu, *Tarsus*’ta, *Kürt* kökenli bir kiracının, bahçedeki *incir ağacını* sahibine sormadan kesmesi yüzünden çıkan ve kısa zamanda *etnik cepheleşmeye* yol açan kavga izledi. Bir kişi öldü. Olaylar iki gün devam etti.

Derken, *1 Ekim 2008* tarihinde, *Ayvalık* İlçesi’ne bağlı *Altınova*’da biri *Boşnak* öteki *Kürt* kökenli iki kişi arasında başlayan kavga kısa zamanda yüzlerce kişinin birbirine girmesine sebep oldu. Birçok işyeri taşlandı. Geride kalan *ağustos* ayında bir hiç yüzünden *Rize*’de aynı şekilde *etnik* köken farkı yüzünden büyüyen bir kavga *yüze yakın* insanın birbirine girmesine sebep oldu.

Daha pek çok örnek var. Bunlar bu ülkeyi yönetenlere bir şey demiyor mu? Demiyorsa bunlara üç adet kazı nasıl emanet edebilirsiniz

...

----------


## bozok

*Bu sözü bir yerden hatırlıyor gibiyiz* 

Başbakan Erdoğan, DTP'nin İzmir'de terörist başının posterleriyle dolaşıp provakasyona kapı aralamasına celallenerek, *''Kesinlikle daha önce yaşadıklarımızı asla yaşayamayız. Buna da müsaade edemeyiz''* dedi. 


*“Bunu çok açık, net söylüyorum”* diye ekleyerek de yüreklerimizdeki son kuşku kırıntılarını dağıttı…


Hatta Başbakan, sözünün inandırıcı bulunması uğruna *“demokrat elbisesini”* bile çıkarıp, DTP adlı partinin bir daha böyle yakışıksız davranışlara tevessül etmesi halinde *“güvenlik güçlerinin müdahale edeceğini”* bildirdi. Yani, açılımın karakolda bitmesine ramak kalmış bulunuyor…


*“Demokrat Başbakan”* aynı gün hazır demokratlık elbisesini çıkarmışken, eylem yapmaya hazırlanan memurlara da *“sonuçlarına katlanırsınız”* diye gözdağı verdi.


Başbakan’dan böyle *“anti demokratik tavırlar”* beklemeyen DTP şaşkın…


*“Başbakan kafayı yemiş”* diyen Hasip Kaplan, İzmir’de açtıkları bayrağın Başbakan’ın kastettiği gibi *“PKK bayrağı”* değil, Avrupa Sosyalist Partisi’nin ve sosyal demokratların bayrağı olduğunu, DTP bayrağının da bu renklerden ilham aldığını söyledi. Trafik ışıklarının da sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renklerden meydana geldiğini belirten Kaplan, *“Demokrat Başbakan”*a *“O zaman trafik levhaları da mı illegal örgüt renkleri”* diye seslendi.


İşte şimdi yandık!


Avrupa Birliği eğer Avrupa sosyalistlerini simgeleyen renklere bu şekil muamele yaptığımızı öğrenecek olursa *“Türkiye adlı ülkenin”* süresiz kapatılması için uluslararası mahkemelerde dava açabilir. Bizim bayrağımızı, taşlamak, yakmak, çiğnemek serbest; Avrupa bayraklarına toz kondurmak suç çünkü.


*Başbakan, Hasip Kaplan’ın uyarıları doğrultusunda sözlerini düzeltmezse, “açılımın” elde kalan ilk ve son destekçisi Avrupa Birliği de kendini çeker sonra…*


Başbakan’ın *“Bir daha müsaade edilmeyecek”* sözünü nereden mi hatırlıyoruz?


*Tabii ki Habur’da yaşanan rezaletten.*


PKK’lı teröristlerin ülkeye zafer kazanmış gibi dönmesinden sonra da böyle söylemişti Başbakan:


*“Bir daha olmayacak!”*


Bir daha olmadı da ne oldu?


Yaşanan o görüntüler hafızalardan silindi mi?


şehitlerimizin aziz hatıraları incitilmemiş oldu mu?


Hem, *“Bir daha müsaade edilmeyecek”* demek nasıl bir tavırdır?


Edilmeseydi o zaman…


DTP’ye kaça kadar yasaları çiğneme ve provakasyon yaratma hakkı var?


Bir kere yapmak suçtan sayılmıyor mu?


Ayrıca, *“Bir daha olmayacak”* diye bir şey yok ki, Habur’da yaşanan büyük krizden sonra İzmir’in ortasından teröristin posterleriyle gezilebildi.


*Bir daha olacak, hem de daha beterleri olacak…*


Bir daha olursa ne yapacak hükümet?


*DTP’lilerin üstüne tazyikli su mu sıkacak? Yakalayıp Silivri’ye mi tıkacak? Milletvekili dokunulmazlıkları mı kaldırılacak?*


Tabii ki bunların hiç biri olamayacak; Başbakan da söyledikleriyle kalacak. üünkü *“dış konjonktür”* hazretleri bunun böyle olmasını istiyor.


*Devlet otoritesinin sona ermesi işte böyle bir şey, gün gelir herkesin eli kolu bağlanır, herkes çaresiz kalır. İki buçuk terörist artığına söz geçiremez olursunuz. Yasaları uygulamaya kalkışan başbakanlara “Kafayı yemiş” derler… “Biz de sizi Diyarbakır’a sokmayız” diye tehdit ederler.*


*“Türkiye arınıyor”* diyerek devletin hallaç pamuğu gibi atılmasına alkış tutanlar, Hasip Kaplan’ın sözlerinden hiç mi ders çıkarmaz…


*Onların gözünde “devlet” artık sizsiniz.*


*Buyrun bakalım nasıl çıkacaksınız bu işin içinden.*




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 25.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Göstergedir bunlar...* 

Olaysız bir gün bile geçirmeyen ülkemizde dün yine hareketlilik vardı. Memurları iki gün önceden *''Eyleme kalkışırsanız sonuçlarına katlanırsınız''* diye uyaran Başbakan, sözünde durdu ve Ankara'daki bir günlük işi bırakma eylemine polis *biber gazı ile* müdahale etti. üıkan olaylarda polis ve göstericilerden yaralananlar var. 

Memurlara hiç kimse DTP’lilere ve PKK’lılara yapılan gibi *“bir daha yaparsanız”* diye süre vermedi. Polis direkt girişti, böylece *“devlet ciddiyeti”* nedir görmüş, öğrenmiş olduk. 


*“Demokratik açılımlardan”* başı dönmüş olan hükümet, bu olaylara pek de demokrasi çerçevesinden bakamadı.


Başbakan’dan sonra AKP Genel Başkan yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik de 1970’li yılların sağcı politikacıları gibi konuşarak, *"Bugün gerçekleştirilen eylem çok masum bir hak arama eylemi değildir. İdeolojik tavırlar takınılmasını doğru bulmuyoruz”* dedi. Allah’tan 70’li yılların demirperde ülkeleri tarih sahnesinden silindi de *“Bütün bunlar ülkemize komünizmi getirmek için yapılıyor, arkasında Rusya var”* falan denilemedi.


Oysa aynı hükümetin bir dönem başbakan yardımcılığı ve Adalet Bakanlığını yapmış olan, sonradan AKP tarafından Meclis Başkanlığı’na getirilen üyesi Sayın Mehmet Ali şahin, memur olaylarından bir gün önce Moskova’da solcu şair Nazım Hikmet’in mezarını ziyaret edip ateist şairin ruhuna el fatiha okudu. Bir yanda Taksim’de işçileri, Ankara Ziya Gökalp’te memurları polise dövdüren bir hükümet; diğer yanda emekçi kesimin efsanevi şairinin mezarı başına fatiha okuyan bir Meclis Başkanı! *Kafamız karıştı…*


Ajanslar, dünkü memur eylemine katılımın *2 milyon civarında* olduğuna dikkat çektiler. 2001 krizinden hemen önce Rahmetli Ecevit’in cılız hükümetine karşı Siteler ve Ostim’den yürüyüşe geçen on bin esnaf Ankara’yı sallamıştı.


ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün ile TOBB Başkanı Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu, Başbakanlığa yönelen göstericileri, kendilerini siper ederek zor engellemişlerdi. üyle biber gazı sıkan falan da olmadı. şimdi, 2 milyon kişiden *“ideolojik amaçlı gruplar”* diye söz ediliyor…


*2 milyon kişi ne demek siz biliyor musunuz?*


*Parti kursalar yüzde 7.5 oy alırlar ki bu yüzde 7.5 oy, AKP’nin bugün yüzde 32’lere gerilemiş olan oylarından gidecek olursa, Hüseyin üelik’in partisi yüzde 25’lerle belki koalisyon ortağı olur! Konuşmadan önce iki kere düşünüp, işi hesaba vurup öyle konuşacaksın.*


Dün gazeteler yeni bir anket yayımladı. Son dönemde objektif çalışmalarıyla dikkat çeken A&G Araştırma şirketi'nin yaptığı 'Kürt açılımı' anketinden, açılıma desteğin hızla düştüğü sonucu ortaya çıktı.


Haziran ayında destek oranı yüzde 69.3 iken son yapılan araştırmada destek 31.1'e gerilemiş. Ankete katılanların büyük bir bölümü, açılımın *“dış güçlerin projesi'”* olduğuna inandıklarını söyledi. A&G’in sahibi Adil Gür, *“Kurulduğu günden bu yana halkla ilişkileri çok iyi yöneten AK Parti, bu süreçte neden bu kadar yalpaladı anlamak ve izah etmek pek mümkün değil”* diyor…


Yargı deseniz kıyamet kopuyor. şimdiye kadar yapılan tartışmalarda genellikle görüş bildirmekten kaçınan Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, bakın Akşam gazetesine ne dedi:


*“Adli bir soruşturmada dinleme istisnai bir kuraldır. Ancak bugün gelinen noktada genel kural haline dönüştüğünü görüyoruz. Hukuka aykırı dinlemeler de, yargıya duyulan güveni sarsar.*


*Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin bile, partisinin Hatay İl Başkanlığını yaptığı dönemde dinlendiğini söylüyor. Bu konu kanayan bir yara haline geldi. İnsanların en mahrem konuşmaları, özel hayatları medyada yer alıyor. Bunun adı insan onurunun zedelenmesidir.*


*Basına yansıyan kimi belgeleri hepimiz gördük. Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu müfettişleri mahkemeye başvurup, hakim ve savcılar hakkında doğrudan 'dinleme' talep ediyorlar. Böyle bir talep, kararı verecek mahkeme üzerinde psikolojik sorunlar ortaya çıkarabilir. üünkü talepte bulunan müfettişler Adalet Bakanlığı'na bağlı…”*


Bu kadar vahim bir tablo çiziyor Yargıtay Başkanı…


*Grev yapan memurlar “ideolojik”,*


*Kamuoyu araştırmaları “kasıtlı”,*


*Yargının üst düzeyi zaten “politize olmuş…”*


*Yani herkes maksatlı konuşuyor, tek doğru biziz!*


*Tarihte böyle düşünüp de duvara toslamayanı gördünüz, duydunuz mu?*




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 26.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Ah şu köşe yazarları olmasaydı!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/12/2009* 




Tayyip Erdoğan, nihayet ülkenin içine düştüğü, düşürüldüğü durumun sorumlusunu buldu: Köşe yazarları! 

Erdoğan, köşe yazarı Mehmet Tezkan’ın* “Siyasetçiler az konuşunca ülke rahatlıyor”* tespitini hatırlattı ve _“Ne kadar güzel. Ben de diyorum ki ‘Siz köşe yazarları ne kadar az yazarsanız, ülke o kadar huzur bulur.’ Geçmişte bir köşe yazarı haftada bir ya da iki yazı yazardı. Ama şimdi bunlar her günü bırak, yarım saatte bir köşe yazısı yazabiliyor. Bunlar kendilerinin söyledikleri. şimdi ise yarım saatte anında sipariş hemen bir yazı. Bu hale geldi. Bunların yaptıkları tahrikten başka bir şey değildir. Bunlar barış, millet ve devlet düşmanlarıdır”_ dedi. 

Gerçi* “şu mektepler olmasaydı maarifi ne güzel idare ederdim”* sözünü Meşrutiyet döneminin Maarif Nazırı şaka mahiyetinde söylemişti ama şimdi Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı, *“şu köşe yazarları olmasaydı memleketi ne güzel idare ederdim, ne güzel açılımlar yapardım”* ifadesini inanarak kullanıyor. 

Erdoğan, ayırım yapmıyor, bu duruma göre *“yandaş medya”* diye tabir edilen gazetelerin köşe yazarları da topun ağzında! Demek ki Erdoğan, istediği an istediği kişiye yarım saatte yazı yazdırabiliyor veya kendisi yazdırmasa bile yazdıranları biliyor ki böyle konuşuyor. Ateş olmayan yerden duman çıkmaz. 

Peki gazete sütunlarına bizzat Başbakan tarafından yerleştirilen köşe yazarları, yazılarını yazmak için kimden talimat alıyor? 
Erdoğan, bunları da açıklarsa mesleğimiz adına memnun olacağız. 

* * *

Tayyip Erdoğan döneminde Türkiye’yi Türkiye yapan bütün değerler ayaklar altına alınmıştır. 

* İktidarın PKK açılımıyla eş zamanlı olarak sürdürdüğü *Türk kimliğini çökertmek girişimlerine* son örnek AKP Grup Başkanvekili *Ayşenur Bahçekapılı*’nın açıklamalarıdır. 

_Bahçekapılı, “Anayasayı değiştireceğiz ve vatandaşlıktaki Türklük tanımını kaldıracağız. Yoksa demokratikleşmeyi yapamayız. Vatandaşlık tanımı da değiştirilecek. Herkes kendi etnik kökenini ifade edebilecek ve üst kimlik olarak ‘Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşıyım’ diyecek. İşte bu, sorunu çözer”_ dedi. 

Bahçekapılı’nın ustası kim? Türk kimliği yerine Türkiye kimliğini oturtmaya çalışan kim? 

Tayyip Erdoğan değil mi? 

* CHP İzmir milletvekili *Canan Arıtman* bildiğim kadarı ile bir köşe yazarı değil. Fakat o da _“Amaçları zaten Türk kimliğini, Türk milletini yok etmektir. Başbakan iktidara geldiği günden bu yana bu ülkede 36 etnik kimlik saymaktadır. Türklük diye bir üst kimliğin olamayacağını, Türklüğün sadece etnik bir kimlik olduğunu söylemektedirler. Amaçları, ulus-devleti yok etmektir. Böylece ülkenin parçalanmasını sağlamaktır”_ iddiasında bulunuyor! 

* Peki nasıl parçalıyorlar? Onu da CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal özetliyor: 

“*Terör,* yıllarca en yüksek can kayıplarına sebep olduğu dönemde dahi, elde edemediği bir sonucu şimdi *bu açılım ortamında* elde ediyor. Kimse sorumlu ararken o kentli, buralı, onun bunun peşine düşmesin.* Sorumlu* doğrudan doğruya *şiddeti terörü doğal karşılayan bir hükümetin* ortaya çıkmasıdır. Normalde kolay kolay bu suçlamayı yapmam. Ama bu iktidar ve bu başbakan ülkeyi bölmektedir. Bu gerçekten Türkiye’yi temellerinden sarsmaya yönelik tehlikeli bir gelişmedir.” 

Bu sözleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran partinin genel başkanı söylüyor. Yoksa Deniz Baykal da köşe yazarı mıdır? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Halka sesleniş...*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*3.12.2009*




*Ey yazarlar:* Yazmayın... İlle de yazmak isterseniz, haftada en fazla iki gün yazın!

*Ey okurlar:* Bize boyun eğmeyen gazeteleri boykot edin!

*Ey gazete sahipleri:* Kapatın o gazeteleri!

*Ey vergi müfettişleri:* Bakın muhalif basın hala ayak diriyor... Neredesiniz?

*Ey yargıçlar:* Yasalara aldırmayın... İlle de bir konuda hüküm vermek gerekiyorsa, bunu “ulemalar”a bırakın! 

*Ey askerler:* Ulusal güvenlik, vatanın bölünmez bütünlüğü gibi konulara kafanızı takmayın! Bir de... Yan gelip yatmayın kardeşim, bizimkilerin ürettiği bütün belgelere yanıt verin!

*Ey emekli komutanlar:* Televizyon televizyon dolaşmayın... Ununuzu eleyip, eleğinizi asmışsınız... Otursanıza evinizde!

*Ey Meclis Başkanı:* Bu nasıl iş kardeşim? Bu pankartları açmalarına nasıl izin verirsin. Attırsana o pankartları. Meclis böyle mi yönetilir? Burası miting meydanı mı? 

*Ey Sağlık Bakanı:* Tutturmuşsun “domuz gribi aşısı olun” diye... Yetmezmiş gibi benim de olacağımı söylemişsin... Olmuyorum kardeşim, sana ne?

*Ey Maliye Bakanı:* Benim partimden seçilen belediye başkanına nasıl olur da ödenek vermezsin birader... Böyle bakanlık yapılmaz!

*Ey nüfus planlamacıları:* Siz siz olun, doğum kontrolü konusunda ısrarcı olmayın... Bırakın herkes en az üç çocuk yapsın!

*Ey valiler:* Birinci vazifeniz, kamyona binip kapı kapı dolaşmak ve kömür dağıtmaktır... Kendi eliyle kömür dağıtmayan valiye vali mi derim ben? Ayrıca... Vilayet depolarında bizim partinin pankartlarına yer ayırdınız mı?

*Ey gurbetçiler:* Tutturmuşsunuz “İslami Holdingler paramızı kaptı” diye... 

Bana ne kardeşim? Ben mi söyledim götür paranı onlara ver diye... Kaptırmasaydın!

*Ey kadın hakları savunucuları:* Kadının ekonomik özgürlüğünü, daha iyi eğitim alma hakkını isteyip durmayın. Kadına yönelik şiddeti fazla gün ışığına çıkarmayın! Bakın, gelirim oraya!

*Ey öğretmenler:* Atatürk’ü çıkarın müfredattan... Mecbur kalırsanız, “Mustafa Kemal Paşa” diye söz edin... üocuklara Atatürkçülüğü büyük bir marifetmiş gibi anlatmayın...

*Ey işçiler:* Maaşlarınızın azlığından yakınmayın. Ortalık işsizden geçilmezken, aldığınız paralara şükredin... Hele hele, “bayram mayram” diyerek 1 Mayıs’larda Taksim’e çıkmayın... Sıktırırım gazı!

*Ey memurlar:* Ne toplu sözlemesi, ne grevi? Yasak kardeşim... İş bırakanı yakarım...

*Ey öğretim üyeleri:* “Demokrasi” dediysek, o kadar da değil... Rektör seçiminde son kararı size bırakacağımızı mı sanıyordunuz gerçekten?

*Ey karikatüristler:* Beni çizmeyin; yoksa hepinizi fena halde çizerim!

*Ey ses teknisyenleri:* Ben vatandaşa megaboard’tan hitap edeceğim kardeşim. Niye bağlantı kuramıyorsunuz? Olur mu öyle şey ya? şimdi küfür ettireceksiniz bana...



***


*Ey sayın terörist kardeşim:* Analar ağlamasın. Biz barışçıyız. Kimseyle kavga etmeyiz. Bak; onca ili, ilçeyi karıştıran arkadaşlarına dokunuyor muyuz? Geleceğin zaman haber ver, sınıra mahkeme kurdurayım!

*İmza:* Siz tahmin edin!



***



*GüNüN SORUSU* 

En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü, uzun süredir ilk kez dün konuşmadı... 

Yoksa; kendisini kızdıran *“Siyasetçiler az konuşunca ülke rahatlıyor”* başlıklı yazıya hak mı verdi?


...

----------


## bozok

*Köşesiz yazı*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*3 Aralık 2009*





Hava güzel. 

üinekop bol.


Piyasa şahane.

Dünya bize hayran.

şak şak şak...

Apo mareşal olsun.

Yargıtay kapatılsın.

Danıştay ulemaya danışsın.

Gazeteler haftada 1 gün çıksın.

Milletvekillerine zam yapılsın.

Hepsine uçak alınsın.

Yaşasın, Surinam’a vize kalktı.

Keriz Feneri’ne bağış yapın.

Ali Dibo fahri profesör olsun.

YüK Başkanı ordinaryüs yapılsın.

Delikanlı adam aşı olmaz.

Milli takımı AKP MYK seçsin.

6 çocuk doğurun.

AB’den aşşaa Kasımpaşa.

Kevin Kostnır bakan olsun.

Madonna Habur’da konser versin.

Davos’a cami yapılsın.

TRT düşeş açılsın.

Evet efendim, sepet efendim.

CHP kapatılsın.

Baykal vatandaşlıktan atılsın.

Bahçeli sürgüne gönderilsin.

Kamer Genç milleti kandırıyor...

(Aslında 70 yaşında.)

İzmir ilçe yapılsın.

Seçim 2032’ye ertelensin.

Kandil’den gelenler Dolmabahçe’de ağırlansın, pastadan Obama çıksın, komutanlar Mahmur’a yerleştirilsin, ayağını sallayan gaziler bıraksın artık bu ayakları, Anıtkabir TOKİ’ye devredilsin... Boğaz’a enine değil, boyuna, komple köprü yapılsın. Kıbrıs’a boru döşensin.


*


Köşe yazarları köşeli olmasın. 

Yuvarlak olsun.


*


_(Haftada bir gün yazmamız tavsiye edildi, ben Perşembe’yi tercih ettiğim için sıram denk geldi, bugün yazdım... Tahminim, bu yazıdan sonra benim kontenjan haftada ikiye çıkarılır.)_


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın öfkeleri ve yaşanmış bir hikaye*



*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*7 Aralık 2009*





*BAşBAKAN Erdoğan artık kendisine övgüler sunmayan, kendisini göklere çıkarmayan gazetecilere bağırıp çağırmayı, hakaret etmeyi adet haline getirdi.*


Artık önemsemiyoruz çünkü Başbakan hemen herkese bağırıp çağırıyor. 

Doğruyu söyleyen hemen bütün meslek erbabı kendisinden fırça yiyor. 
Başbakan geçtiğimiz haftalarda diplomatlara da çatmış, onları *“Monşer”* diye aşağılamıştı.  
*“Monşer”* aslında Fransızca bir deyim*, “aziz dostum”* anlamına kullanılır*.* 
Ancak bizde fazlaca kibar, hatta züppe, her şeye dudak büken anlamında bir yakıştırmadır.  
şimdi Başbakan’ın *“Monşer”* diye tanımladığı diplomatlarla ilgili yaşanmış hikaye anlatacağım.  
Olayı bizzat yaşayan DYP-RP koalisyon hükümetinin Turizm Bakanı *Bahattin Yücel* anlattı.  
* * * 
*Bahattin Yücel* ve beraberindeki milletvekili heyeti İsrail Turizm Bakanı *Moşe Katsav’*ın konuğu olarak Kudüs’e gider.  
Resmi görüşmelerden sonra bakan ve milletvekilleri üç dinin en kutsal mekanlarının bulunduğu Kudüs’ü gezerler.  
Son olarak da *“Kubbet-üs Sahra”* ile *“Mescid-i Aksa”*ya giderler*.*  
Müslümanlar için kutsal olan bu iki yapı Zeytin Dağı’na bakan bir tepenin üzerindedir.  
Kudüs Müftülüğü de aynı yerdedir. Doğruca müftüyü ziyaret ederler. 
Hal hatırdan sonra Kudüs müftüsü kentin İsrail işgali altında olmasından yakınır ve Müslümanlar olarak bundan rahatsızlık duyduklarını anlatır. 
Müftü Arap halkının karşı karşıya kaldığı zorlukları da gündeme getirir. 
*Bahattin Yücel* de koşulların çok zor olduğunu kendilerinin de gördüğünü belirtir, askeri yenilgileri inanç yenilgisi gibi değerlendirmenin doğru olmayacağını vurgular.  
Kudüs müftüsü bakana ve beraberindekilere *“Kubbet-üs Sahra”* ile *“Mescid-i Aksa”*yı bizzat gezdirir ve bilgiler verir*.* 
Bakanı ve milletvekillerini araçlarına kadar geçirir ve Bakan* Yücel*’e*“Sana 30 yıl önce yaşadığım bir olayı anlatmak istiyorum”* der. 
* * *  
Anlatmaya başlar: 
*“1967 savaşında biz kaybettik. İsrail geldi, buraları istila etti. Büyük bir üzüntü içindeydik.*  
*üaresizdik ve bir şey yapamıyorduk. İsrail askerleri geldiler ve Kubbet-üs Sahra’nın kubbesine İsrail bayrağını diktiler. Yani Davut’un yıldızını...*  
*Birileri gitmiş, Türk elçisine anlatmış ve bir çare bulmasını istemiş.*  
*Birkaç saat sonra buraya bir siyah otomobil geldi. İçinden bir adam indi ve İsrail askerlerine sert bir tonda* ‘Nerede buranın komutanı? Derhal onu buraya çağırın!’ *dedi.* 
*Koşup komutanı çağırdılar. Bir yüzbaşı geldi ve adama selam verdi.*  
*Hepimiz olayı nefes almadan seyrediyorduk*.  
*O adam İsrail yüzbaşısına aynen şöyle söyledi:* 
_Siz Arapları yendiniz. Burası kutsal bir İslam merkezidir. Siz İslam’ı yenmediniz. Yenemezsiniz de. Onun için derhal o bayrağı indirin._ 
*İsrailli yüzbaşı şaşırdı, ‘**Emredersiniz” dedi ve derhal bayrağı indirtti.*  
*Hepimiz ağlamaya başladık. Sonra bu adamın Türk elçisi olduğunu öğrendik.”*  
** * **  
Evet, İsrail bayrağını 1967’de işgal altındaki Kudüs’te indirten o adam Türk Elçisi *Sakip Bayaz’*dı.  
Başbakan diplomatlarımıza *“Monşer”* derken bir kez değil, bin kez düşünsün. 
Ve unutmasın ki onlar *Atatürk’*ün diplomatlarıdır. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Yalan rüzgarı*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*10.12.2009*





Başbakan köşe yazarlarına beslediği düşmanlıkla uluslararası ölçekte bir şöhret inşa ediyor...

Washington’da katıldığı bir toplantıda Türk basınının en özgür dönemini yaşadığını öne sürerek *“İnanıyorum ki daha da özgürleşecektir”* diye ekledi.

Fakat öyle bir çerçeve çizdi ki buna olsa olsa Tayyip Erdoğan’a methiye düzme özgürlüğü denebilir.

üünkü şu sözleri gönlünden geçen şeyi açığa vuruyor:

“Ama bu özgürlüğü siyasi iktidarlara hakaret olarak tanımlıyorlarsa, tabii ki mağduru olan bir kişi olarak buna Tayyip Erdoğan’ın eyvallah demesi mümkün değildir!” 

Başbakan’ın gezisi Amerika’daki büyük medya için dikkate değer bir haber olmadı. Yani katıldığı toplantılarda Erdoğan’ı izleyen bir avuç konuk dışında asıl adres kendi kamuoyumuz oldu.

O nedenle zahmetine değmedi.

AKP’den önce birçok konunun konuşulamadığını, yazılıp çizilemediğini söylemiştir ama bu iddialar eski günlerin değil bugünün gerçeğini anlatıyor.

Karikatürcüleri bile dava etmiştir. 

*Gazetecilere en çok davayı o açmış buna rağmen mağduriyeti mahkemelerce en az tescil edilen Başbakan o olmuştur!*

*“Eleştiriye açığız”* sözünün inandırıcılığı yoktur. 

üünkü Deniz Feneri dolandırıcılığını halkın dikkatinden kaçırma çabasına karşı durduğu için bağımsız medya organlarını devlet terörünün hedef tahtasına koymuştur.

Ve bu gerçeği dünyanın neredeyse bütün gazetecileri artık öğrenmiştir.

PBS televizyonuna dün* “köşe yazılarının bu kadar dikkate alınmaması gerekiyor”* dedi.

Asıl böyle düşünen siyasetçilerin dikkate alınmadıkları bir dünya var ve Başbakanımız bundan habersiz görünüyor.

Dileriz Türkiye’de dahi var olduğunu yakın bir gelecekte görsün.

Kendisi için de en hayırlısı budur!




***



*Buhar mı oldular?*


şehitlerimizi toprağa verdik.

Evlatlarımız bizden katillerini istiyor.

Minnet borcumuzu ödeyebilmenin ilk şartı budur.

üünkü şehitlerin kutsal fedakarlığı ancak o şekilde doğru bir amaca hizmet edebilir.

Halbuki tablo bunu göstermiyor:

Her kafadan bir ses çıkıyor. şehitlere saygısızlık eden yorumlar yapılıyor.

Utanmazlık Ergenekon ticaretine kadar dayanmış halde.

Dilim dilim bölünmüş, etnik etnik kıyılmış bir toplum...

Güven ilişkilerinin çürüdüğü, kışkırtıcı haberlerin uçuştuğu günler...

Siyasetçiler fikir yürütecek yerde görevi suçluları yakalamak olan devlet güçlerini silkelesin, harekete geçirsin.

Tokat terör bölgesine uzak bir il. 

Katiller MİT’i, askeri istihbaratı güvenlik denetimlerini nasıl aşıp oraya geldi ve sonra nasıl buhar olup kayboldu?

Bunun hesabını veren birileri çıkmayacak mı?

Yoksa iktidar muhaliflerine komplo kurmaktan istihbarat örgütlerimizin asıl işlerine bakacak zamanı ve mecali mi kalmadı?

...

----------


## bozok

*Utanmıyorlar da...*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*12 Aralık 2009* 





*GüNLüK yazı yazmanın da sınırları var. Bazen konunun kendini anlatmak zorunluluğu yüzünden kendi değerlendirmenizi yapmaya yer kalmıyor. Nitekim “katsayı” meselesinde dün öyle oldu. Sadece “bağnaz” kafaların eski YüK Başkanı Kemal Gürüz’e nasıl iftira ettiklerine değinebildik. Oysa daha önemlisi Danıştay’ın hakkının yenmesiydi.*


Hem *Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan*’a hem de *YüK* (Yüksek üğretim Kurulu)* Başkanı Yusuf Ziya üzcan*’a teşekkür ederiz. üünkü *Başbakan, ABD* dönüşünde bu konuya da değindi ve “*Danıştay’ın bu konuyla ilgili daha önce verdiği kararlar var. ‘Bu işin sorumlusu YüK’tür*’ *diye iki kez karar veren Danıştay bu defa tam farklı bir kararla o verdiği kararları yok farz eden bir karar ortaya koydu”* dedi.

Oysa *Danıştay*’ın konuyla ilgili kararlarının hiçbiri *Başbakan’ın* dediği gibi değil.* Başbakan’a* kim bu bilgileri veriyorsa alenen yalan söylüyor, *Başbakan’ı* aldatıyor. O yolla kamuoyunu da aldatacağını sanıyor.

*YüK Başkanı üzcan’*ın dün “*katsayılar*” konusunu aşmak için “*Gerekirse hukuku da dolanacağız*” şeklindeki sözü ile “*Bu nasıl çözülür? İmam hatip okullarını genel liseye çevirirsiniz. Bu ortaöğretimdeki din ve ahlak bilgisi dersi kaldırılabilir”* şeklindeki vecizesine(!) bugün yer kalmazsa yarın değineceğiz. 

şimdi *Başbakan’ın* nasıl aldatıldığını anlatalım:

ünce belirtelim ki *Başbakan*’ın değindiği, *Sekizinci Daire* tarafından verilen *2008/1946 Esas* ve* 2009/4283 Karar No*’lu kararı da dahil olmak üzere daha önceki (örneğin Esas No: 4807, Karar No: 2522 ve Esas No: 4800; Karar No: 2603 No’lu kararlarda) hep *YüK* Yasası’nın* 45’inci* maddesinin:

“*üğrencilerin Devlet Yükseköğretim Kurumlarına, esasları YüK tarafından tespit edilen sınavla girecekleri, adayların ortaöğretim süresindeki başarılarının, bir mesleğe yönelik program uygulayan mezunlarının aynı alanda bir Yükseköğretim Kurumu’na girerken, başarı notlarının* 

*AYRICA BELİRLENECEK KATSAYI ile çarpılıp giriş sınavına ekleneceğini”* öngördüğü vurgulanmaktadır.

Demek ki, *YüK’*ün yetkisi konusunda bir ihtilaf -veya çelişki- yok.

Nitekim *Danıştay* kararlarının hepsinde, “*Bu yetkinin YüK tarafından 1) Eğitim ilkelerinin öngördüğü amaca;* *2) Kamu yararına; 3) Hizmet gereklerine uyarlı şekilde*; ve bir kararında ilaveten “*İdare hukuku kurallarına*” uygun olarak kullanılıp kullanılmadığına bakmış. Eğer bu ilkeler ihlal edildiyse, *YüK*’ün tasarrufunu *iptal* etmiş.

Sadece *Başbakan’ın* değil, ona yağcılık yapmak için “*Danıştay daha önce YüK’ü yetkili sayıyordu ama şimdi* -Başbakan’a sorarsanız *ideolojik* bir tavırla- *tam aksi yönde karar alıyor*” diye bağıranların ya görmek istemedikleri yahut bile bile insanları aldatmaya çalıştıkları husus bu.

Dahası... *Danıştay*’ı suçlamak için dayanak olarak kullandıkları *2008/1946 Esas; 2009/4283 Karar No’*lu kararın “*meslek liseleri*” ile hiç ilgisi yok. Genel lisenin “*sosyal*” alanından mezun bir genç, *Hukuk* fakültesine girmek isterken, *YüK*’ün *1999* tarihli düzenlemesi sonucu *Maliye* okumaya mecbur kalınca 

*YüK* aleyhine *Danıştay*’a başvurmuş ama talebi yukarıdaki gerekçelerle reddedilmiş. 

Yalan söylemeyi bildikleri kadar utanmayı da öğrenseler iyi olacak. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Vahim olan ne?*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*12 Aralık 2009*





Reşadiye’de 7 erin pusuya düşürülüp katledilmesi üzerine *“Devlet”* konuşuyor:

*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül:* “Ne zaman çözüm gündeme gelse provokasyonlar oluyor...”

*Başbakan Erdoğan:* “Bu hain pusunun yeri ve zamanlaması milletimizin nasıl bir tertip ve provokasyonla karşı karşıya olduğunun da açık bir ifadesidir...’’

*Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç:*

“Taşeron örgüt de, taşeron eylemci de kullanılmış olabilir.”

*İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay:* “Provokasyon...”

*AKP sözcüsü Hüseyin üelik;* “Tokat bir zamanlar Ergenekon üssüydü...”

* * *

*Vahim olan nedir biliyor musunuz?*

Devlet ricalinin, olayın peşinden katliamı yıkacak PKK dışında bir örgüt aramaları değildir.

üstü kapalı olarak TSK gibi kurumları işaret etmeleri de değildir...

Vahim olan, devleti yönetenlerin üç gün boyunca bu katliamı kimin düzenlediğini bulamamalarıdır...

Doğru tahmin yapabilecek bir* “istihbarat kırıntısı”* alamamalarıdır.

Bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin işletmekten sorumlu oldukları devlet aygıtı felç durumdadır.

Bu devlet aygıtını 7 yıldır envai çeşit kadrolaşma taktiğiyle kendileri oluşturdular.

*O aygıt şimdi çalışmıyor.*

Bırakın katliamı önlemeyi, olay sonrası faili tahmin etmeyi bile beceremiyorlar.

Kanıtsız konuşmaya da sıkılmıyorlar...

O yüzden ağızlarından çıkanların değeri kıraathane sohbeti düzeyini aşmıyor.

*üzetle... Bu iktidar kadrosu ülkeyi yönetme kabiliyetini yitirmiş durumdadır.*

Koskoca ülke, onların sayesinde, her türlü mikrobun tahribatına açık zayıf bir beden durumuna düşmüştür


...

----------


## bozok

*Cümleten hayırlı açılımlar*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*13 Aralık 2009* 




*Yunan açılımı yaptık.* 

*Bankalar gitti.*


*Kıbrıs açılımı yaptık.*
Rum AB’ye girdi.
*Irak açılımı yaptık.*
üuval geçirdiler.
*Arap açılımı yaptık.*
İETT garajı gitti.
*Lübnan açılımı yaptık.*
Telekom gitti.
*İngiliz açılımı yaptık.*
Telsim gitti.
*Gürcistan açılımı yaptık.*
Rusya işgal etti.
*Rus açılımı yaptık.*
Boru döşediler.
*İran açılımı yaptık.*
Bi boru da ordan döşediler.
*İtalyan açılımı yaptık.*
Boruları onlar döşedi.
*üin açılımı yaptık.*
Hızlı treni döşüyorlar.
*Filistin açılımı yaptık.*
Gazze’yi yerle bir ettiler.
*İsrail açılımı yaptık.*
Limanlar gitti.
*Hindistan açılımı yaptık.*
Bomba’y patladı.
*Fransız açılımı yaptık.*
üimento fabrikaları gitti.
Soykırım kanunu geldi.
*Afrika açılımı yaptık.*
Sudanlı soykırımcı geldi.
*Afganistan açılımı yaptık.*
Eli verdik, kolu istiyorlar.
*Almanya açılımı yaptık.*
üifte vatandaşlık gitti.
*AB açılımı yaptık.*
Giremeyeceğimiz kesinleşti.
*Obama açılımı yaptık.*
Ermeni kapısı gitti.
*Ermeni açılımı yaptık.*
Azerilerle papaz olduk.
*İsviçre açılımı yaptık.*
Adamlar minareyi yasakladı.
*Meksika açılımı yaptık.*
Hepimiz gribiz.

*
*Kürt açılımı yaptık.*
Kürt partisi kapatıldı.

 
*
Vatandaş olarak rica ediyorum...

Gözünüzü seveyim açılım maçılım yapmayın artık, kurban olam yani.

...

----------


## bozok

*Irgalama skandalı!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*15.12.2009*





Dengir Mir Mehmet 

Fırat kimdir?

1) Avukat...

2) Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi 21’inci, 22’nci ve 23’üncü dönem milletvekili...

3) Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’nin eski Genel Başkan Yardımcısı...

4) 2000 yılında Fazilet Partisi’nin Cumhurbaşkanı adayı.



***


Bu Sayın Milletvekili, gazeteci Devrim Sevimay’a verdiği röportajda, *“Cemil üiçek’in konuşması beni hiç ırgalamıyor”* demiş...

İşte; siyasetimizdeki *“seviye”*nin ve *“kalite”*nin bir göstergesi daha...

Dengir Bey’in *“Konuşması beni ırgalamıyor”* dediği kişi, bu ülkenin Başbakan Yardımcısı!

Bu kadar mı?

Hayır... Aynı zamanda Devlet Bakanı...

Ve... 

Hükümet Sözcüsü!

Yani; iktidar adına Başbakan’dan sonra* “konuşmaya”* en yetkili kişi...

Gelin görün ki...

Kendi partisinin milletvekili bile onu takmıyor!


***


Ben; sözüm ona, *“muhalif”* diye bilinen bir *“gündem yazarı”*yım!

İktidar yandaşlarının söylediklerine göre, kalemim de *“epeyce sivri”*ymiş!

Bu nedenle ismim, *“istenmeyen gazeteciler listeleri”*nde hep en üst sıralardaymış...

Peeeehhhh!

*Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ın yanında benim esamem mi okunur?*

Madem o kadar sertim; hayatımda bugüne kadar bırakın *“Başbakan Yardımcısı”*nı, kimin hakkında *“onun söyledikleri beni ırgalamaz”* diyebildim?

Kime karşı böylesine radikal bir tavır alabildim?

ürneğin, En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü için, *“onun söyledikleri beni ırgalamaz”* desem, acaba kendileri hakkımda ne kadarlık bir tazminat davası açardı?

Onun sayın avukatları mahkemelere verecekleri dava dilekçelerinde, benim* “devlete ve hükümete isyan ve halkı isyana tahrik”* suçlarından mahkÃ»miyetimi istemezler miydi?


***


Peki; *“yasalardan, mahkemelerden”* çekinmesem, bir devlet ve hükümet adamı hakkında böyle bir cümle kurar mıyım?

Kesinlikle hayır!

Bunu; AKP’lilerin her fırsatta başımıza kaktıkları ama kendilerinin pek de saygı göstermedikleri, *“millet iradesine”* yapılacak en büyük haksızlık ve saygısızlık olduğunu düşünürüm...

Görüşlerine katılmasam da...

Uygulamalarını beğenmesem de...

Yılda 365 gün, günde 24 saat eleştirsem de...

Onların yaptıklarının ve söylediklerinin beni ve tüm halkı, hem de çok yakından *“ırgaladığını”* bilirim...

Bu yüzden; ağızdan çıkan her söze büyük önem veririm...

Asla saygı ve ahlak sınırlarını aşmadan; sadece eleştiririm!


***


şimdi sorarım size:

Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ın bu sözlerinden sonra, artık Cemil üiçek’in sözleri kimi ırgalar?

Sokaktaki vatandaş bile, *“Canım; kendi milletvekili tarafından bile ciddiye alınmayan bir Başbakan Yardımcısı’nı ben neden ciddiye alacağım”* demez mi?

Bu sözler, Cemil üiçek’in bir siyasetçide olması gereken *“güvenilirlik ve saygınlık”* niteliklerini yaralamaz mı?


***


Açıkçası...

Cemil üiçek’in siyasi saygınlığını kaybetmesi, beni çok da *“ırgalamıyor...”* 

Ama... 

Eğer benim ülkemin Başbakan Yardımcısı, kendi milletvekili tarafından bile *“ırgalanmaz”* hale geldiyse; o zaman hem kendisi, hem de partisi yolun sonuna gelmiş demektir!

Hayırlı, uğurlu olsun!


***


*GüNüN SORUSU*

En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü, son günlerde meydana gelen olayları medyanın abartmamasını bir kez daha istemiş... Tamam abartmayalım da... 

Acaba; “Abartmayın” uyarınızı “abartarak”, “haber karartan” yandaş gazeteleri ve televizyonları da uyarmanız gerekmez mi?

...

----------


## bozok

*Bir daha asla!*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.12.2009*




*Cehaletle beslenen romantizmin siyasette ne ağır yıkımlara sebep olabildiğini izliyoruz.*

Allah beterinden korusun...

Ama dikkat... Biz meclisteki bütçe görüşmelerinde tanık olduğumuz yetersizlikle malul muhterislere razı oldukça Allah’ın yardımını nasıl hak edeceğiz?

Dün Londra’daki bir üniversitede 5 Türk öğrencinin* “açılım”* tartışmasına kulak misafiri olan bir akademisyen dostumdan aldığım mail sanıyorum sizin de ilginizi çekecektir.

Gençlerden üçü, kökleri Güneydoğu’da olan ailelerin çocuklarıymış. Onlardan biri arkadaşlarının da hak verdiği şu değerlendirmeyi yapmış:

*“Toprak reformu yaparak halkı özgürleştirmekle başlaması gereken açılımı siz kentlere Kürtçe isimler vererek başlatırsanız gideceğiniz yer işte burasıdır!”* 

Bu çocukların ileride yönetici koltuklarına oturacakları umudu sabır göstermek için iyi bir sebeptir ama...

1. Tırmanan olaylar onların gelişine kadar bekler mi?

2. Siyasi liderlerimiz ülkeyi yangın yerine çeviren yetersizliklerini fark ederek koltuklarından vazgeçmeyi kabul eder mi?

İktidar partisinin ideolojik saplantıları yüzünden devlet kurumlarının dengesi bozulmuş haldedir. Olayların kontrolden çıkmakta olduğunu Başbakan herhalde göremiyor.

Görebilse daha sakin davranmaya çalışarak ağırlığını yükselen tansiyonu düşürmek amacında değerlendirirdi.

Halbuki öyle davranmıyor.

Yanlış kurgulanan açılım siyaseti kentleri yangın yerine çevirdi. Başbakan buna rağmen* “inadım inat”* havasında.

Kusurunu kabul edip düzeltmek şöyle dursun azarlıyor, tehdit ediyor.

ünceki gün mecliste konuşurken CHP sıralarından laf atanlara kızıp Meclis Başkanı’nı payladı. Ona *“Siz mi (bunları) susturacaksınız yoksa ben mi susturayım?”* diye bağırdı.

Diktatörler zulmettikleri yığınların kendilerine bir de minnet duymalarını isterler.

Başbakan’ın içindeki diktatör daha fazla büyümemeli!

üünkü ülke bir ihanet çemberi içindedir. Terör örgütü, her zaafı iç savaş çıkarmak amacıyla kullanıyor.

Başbakan muhalefeti susturacak yerde yanlışlarını düzeltmeye bakmalıdır.

İkinci bir Muş olayı asla yaşanmamalıdır!


*Utanç veren rekor*

Partilerin sahip olmadıkları değerleri kendilerine isim seçmeleri nedendir?

*“Ainesi iştir kişinin”* demiş atalarımız. Vatandaşı ne zamana kadar kandırabilirsiniz?

Mesela Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi...

Adalet hukuk anlamında hiç bu kadar yerle bir olmadı.

Sosyal anlamındaki adalet ise sadakaya indirgendiği için hiç bu kadar insan onurunu rencide eden biçime dönüşmedi.

*“Kalkınma”* derseniz... O iddianın zavallı kurbanları, seçimlerin kaderini belirleyecek gazap ordusu oluşturacak şekilde çığ gibi büyüyor.

TüİK dün istihdam verilerini yayınladı.

İşsizlik oranının bir önceki ayla aynı (yüzde 13,4) olduğu ilan edildi.

Tabii bu doğru değil. üünkü 3 milyon 396 bin işsiz, kayda geçen sayıdır. üalışmaya hazır oldukları halde ümitleri kalmadığı için iş aramaktan vazgeçen büyük bir kesim var.

O bezgin insanları da hesaba kattığınız zaman işsiz sayısı 5 milyon 772 bine, oran yüzde 20,64’e yükseliyor.

*Bu gerçek, işsizlikte Türkiye’yi OECD ülkelerinin birincisi yapıyor.*

Başbakan’ı önümüzdeki seçimde en çok bu ayıbın hesabını verme mecburiyeti üzecektir.

Adalet ve Kalkınma nasıl olurmuş; inşallah o zaman öğrenecek!


...

----------


## bozok

*15 gündür süren olaylara ‘devlet’in müdahale anlayışı!*



*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.12.2009*







*1 Aralık*

Bölücü terör örgütü yandaşları Mersin’de bir üevik Kuvvet minibüsüne molotof kokteyli attı, 2 polis ağır yaralandı...

Ağrı’da üç markete PKK’lılar tarafından, müşterilerin alışveriş ettiği sırada molotof atıldı. Trafik şube Müdürü yaralandı.

Hakkari’de, Doğubeyazıt’ta olaylar çıktı; iş yerleri kundaklandı...

İzmir’de bir belediye otobüsü 25-30 kişilik PKK grubu tarafından taşlandı. üç polis yaralandı...

*2 Aralık*

Diyadin’de, Nusaybin’de, Viranşehir’de, şırnak’ta PKK’lı göstericilerle polis arasında çatışma çıktı, taşlar ve molotoflar havada uçuştu.

*3 Aralık*

Erciş’te, Adana’da, Diyarbakır’da, şırnak’ta, Cizre’de, Ağrı’da, Hakkari’de, Nusaybin’de çok sayıda olay çıktı.

*4 Aralık*

Kandil’den gelen grup bu kez Ağrı’nın Patnos ilçesindeydi... Patnos caddeleri savaş alanına döndü.

şırnak’ın İdil ilçesinde 500 PKK’lı, üğretmenevi’ni taşladı; 2 kişi yaralandı.

*5 Aralık*

DTP’nin düzenlediği *“üzgür İrade”* mitinginden sonra şanlıurfa karıştı; göstericiler havai fişekle, molotofla önüne gelen kamu binasına saldırdı...

Aynı sahneler Cizre’de ve Doğubeyazıt’ta da yaşandı.

*6 Aralık*

DTP’nin düzenlediği mitingleri ve bu mitinglerde çıkan olayları tek tek yazmanın olanağı kalmadı. Diyarbakır, Batman, şanlıurfa, Hakkari, Siirt ve İstanbul’da sokaklar savaş alanına döndü. Diyarbakır’daki olaylarda 1 öğrenci öldü, çok sayıda vatandaş yaralandı.

*7 Aralık*

PKK, Tokat Reşadiye’de jandarma aracını pusuya düşürdü, 7 asker şehit oldu, 3 asker yaralandı.

Eylemler tüm hızıyla Hakkari’de, şemdinli’de, Tunceli’de ve İstanbul’da sürdü. DTP’nin Esenler İlçe Başkanı tutuklandı.

*8 Aralık*

Diyarbakır’da, Mardin’de, Tunceli’de, İstanbul’da çıkan olaylarda çok sayıda vatandaş yaralandı.

DTP Genel Merkezi, sabaha karşı taşlı saldırıya uğradı.

*9 Aralık*

Bu kez Van, Batman, Siirt, Hakkari karıştı...

DTP’nin Ankara İl Başkanlığı ile Keçiören İlçe Başkanlığı kurşunlandı...

*10 Aralık*

Göstericiler Van’da Orduevi’ni taşa tuttu, Hakkari’de polis lojmanlarının yakınına bomba koydu.

Edirne’de basın açıklaması yapmak isteyen terör örgütü yandaşlarıyla, halk arasında kavga çıktı...

*11 Aralık*

Diyarbakır, Van, Mardin, Tunceli, Hakkari karıştı... 

*12 Aralık*

İstanbul Beyoğlu’ndaki izinsiz gösteriden sonra çıkan olayda çok sayıda vatandaş hastanelik oldu...

DTP’nin kapatılması kararı açıklandı; Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da olay çıkmayan il ve ilçe kalmadı!

*13 Aralık*

Olaylar zirveye çıktı: İstanbul’da gösteri yapan DTP’lileri, Dolapdere’de evleri ve iş yerleri hasar gören vatandaşlar döner bıçaklarıyla ve tabancalarla kovaladı... Bir gösterici yaralandı.

Bütün illerde irili-ufaklı kavgalar yaşandı...

*14 Aralık*

Gösteriler ve kavgalar kontrolden çıktı... Tek tek yazılamayacak kadar arttı!

*15 Aralık*

Muş’un Bulanık ilçesinde izinsiz gösteri yapan grup, bir banka ve bazı iş yerlerine taşla saldırdı. üıkan olaylarda 2 kişi öldü, 7 kişi yaralandı.

***

İktidardakiler bu 15 günük sürede halkı sakinleştirmek ve olayları önlemek adına hiçbir şey yapmadı...

Yaptıkları tek şey; bu olayların haberlerini veren gazeteleri ve televizyonları eleştirmek oldu!

En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü bu süreçte tam üç kez medyaya çağrıda bulunarak,* “Abartmayın”* dedi...


***

Açın gazeteleri bakın:

Bunca olayı abartarak veren tek gazete gösterirseniz; özür dileyeceğim!

Tarafsız bir gözle baktığınızda bırakın abartmayı; Türk medyasının *“haber kararttığını”* bile söylemek mümkün!

Bu olayların yüzde 1’i herhangi bir AB ülkesinde çıksa; o ülkelerin gazeteleri özel ek bile yayınlar!

Peki; neden En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü sadece gazetecileri hedef alıyor ve ha bire* “Abartmayın”* diye uyarıyor?

Nedeni açık değil mi?

Ne yazık ki başka bir* “önlem”* bilmiyor!



***


*GüNüN SORUSU*

Tam 28 yıldır süren Dev Sol davası nihayet bitmiş... Ne yazık ki Ergenekon Davası da, onun yolundan gidiyor!

Sorum tüm hukukçulara:

Hani geciken adalet, adalet değildi? 



...

----------


## bozok

*Askere küfre sınırsız özgürlük, PKK eylemlerine sansür!*


*Sabahattin ünkibar*
*YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*
*16.12.2009*




Böylesi; SSCB’de tek sesliliğin sembolü olan Pravda’dan bile istenmemişti!

Neymiş efendim medya, yaşanan terör gösterilerini yansıtmamalıymış!

Kim söylüyor bunu?

Avrupa Birliği sevdalısı (!), demokrasi mücahidimiz Recep Tayyip Erdoğan!

Niye söylüyor bunu?

Bırakın ahaliyi, kendi partili milletvekilleri bile bu görüntülerle çileden çıkıyor da ondan!

Peki bu talep sansür değil mi?

Yaşanan yani var olan bir hadiseyi halktan saklamak diktatörlüğe has bir metot değil mi?

Efendim ülkenin yüksek menfaatleri mi dediniz!

Güldürmeyin beni!

Bu nasıl ülkenin menfaatlerini düşünmedir ki, devletin en temel kurumu olan Ordusuna ekranlardan haftalar değil, aylarca her gün galiz küfürler edilmesine rağmen kılları bile kıpırdamadı!

Hadise siyasi hesap yani PKK’nın eylemlerinden zarar görmedir!

Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın bu eylemlerde AKP lehinde bir nema görülseydi tam tersi şeyler söylenecekti!

Uç veren PKK tedhişi açılım ile ivme kazandığından AKP o görüntülerden acaip zarar görüyor. Onun için de Başbakan karartma ilan ediyor!

Oh ne güzel yönetim tarzı!

Devletin pardon AKP’nin yüksek menfaatleri için her şeyin üstüne örtü!

Terör mü var?

Görmeyeceğiz, duymayacağız, bilmeyeceğiz!

Kalkışma ve isyan mı var?

Kulaklarımızı tıkayacağız!

Yolsuzluk ve hırsızlık mı var?

üğrenmeyeceğiz!

Sefalet, işsizlik ve açlık mı var!

Böylesi iddialara gülüp geçeceğiz!

Zam, zulüm, işkence mi var?

İftira diyeceğiz!

ülkenin emperyalizme peşkeşi mi var!

Bu iddiayı dillendirenleri Ergenekon değirmeninde öğüteceğiz!

Ondan sonra da adil düzene ya da gerçek demokrasiye eriştik diyeceğiz öyle mi?

Haydi oradan tramvay demokratları sizi!

Sansür ve karartmalarla sonuç alınsaydı, Markos’lar, şahlar ve Saddamlar bugün hala var olurlardı!


*İKTİDAR KİMDE?..*

AKP; ücalan’a sordu ve komplo dedi!

Cumhurbaşkanından Başbakan’a, Bülent Arınç’dan İçişleri Bakanına Tokat’daki menfur saldırı sonrasında komplo var açıklamalarını yapmasının perde gerisi aralandı. Dün dinlediğime göre, meğerse AKP güruhu olay olur olmaz açılım bağlamında işbirliği içinde oldukları Abdullah ücalan’a ilişki kurdukları malum kanal aracılığı ile saldırıyı sormuşlar. ücalan da, *“Benim bilgim yok, başka şey olabilir”* karşılığını verince AKP’nin lider kadrosu ardarda komplo açıklamalarını yapmaya başladı. Evet ülkeyi yönetenleri açığa düşüren şey ücalan’ın bu ifadesiymiş.. Eğer bana anlatılanlar doğru ise sorarım size bu AKP ile ücalan’ın omuz omuza olduğunu göstermiyor mu? Dahası,* koca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin böyle bir olayı kendi kurumlarına değil de ücalan’a mı sorması gerekiyor?* Yok bana bu anlatılan tevatür ise devleti yöneten zirve kadro komplo ile neyi kast ettiklerini net olarak ortaya koymalıdır!. Bakın PKK’nın Kandil önderi Karayılan bile *“Eylem bizim işimiz”* derken AKP’nin bu tutumunu nasıl izah edeceğiz?

...

----------


## bozok

*Dünyayı kurtaran adam*


*Yılmaz üzdl / Hürriyet Gzt. / 17.12.2009*


*PKK’ya toz kondurmak istemeyen yalaka arkadaşlar, “Reşadiye MHP’nin kalesi, çok manidar yani” diyordu... Sonra Dolapdere patladı. Kasımpaşa’da değil mi Dolapdere? Ayıptır, ayıp...*


*Bakın, Serap öldü.
Adana’da markete molotof atıldı.
Mersin’de polis karakolu basıldı.
Ertesi gün gene basıldı.
İzmir’de belediye otobüsü yakıldı.
Mardin’de PTT’ye molotof atıldı.
Urfa’da hastaneye molotof atıldı.
Hakkari’de askerlik şubesine...
Bursa’da halk otobüsüne...
Siirt’te karakola molotof atıldı.
Hakkari’de panzeri yaktılar.
Van’da polis minibüsünü yaktılar.
şırnak’ta gazeteye molotof atıldı.
Antalya’da bankaya molotof atıldı.
Tunceli’de bankamatiğe...
Diyarbakır’da kaymakamlığa...
Mardin’de dershaneye...
Ağrı’da markete...
Batman’da Telekom’a...
Urfa’da ambulansa...
Eskişehir’de otobüse...
Gaziantep’te midibüse...
Hatay’da dolmuşa molotof atıldı.
*Devlet, sanırsın armut.
üöle duruyor.
*Aynı devlet, dünyanın güvenliğini sağlamak için, *“Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi üyesi”* iyi mi!
Â¡En son, molotof attılar Muş’ta.
Esnaf sokağı taradı...
Neciymiş o esnaf?
Manifaturacı.
*Manifaturacı, canını-malını korumak için tezgahın altında Kalaşnikof tutuyorsa, sen hangi dünyanın güvenliğinden bahsediyorsun kardeşim? Mars mı burası? 
Yoksa sen mi Jüpiterlisin?


...

----------


## bozok

*Burhan son noktayı koydu!* 



*Aylardır tartıştığımız ve ülkeyi neredeyse bir kardeş kavgasının eşiğine getirmiş bulunan açılım konusuna nihayet son nokta konuldu… Evet, bu konuda söylenecek en son söz söylenmiş ve tarihe geçmiş bulunuyor.* 


Bu sözün sahibi ne Cumhurbaşkanı, ne Meclis Başkanı, ne Başbakan, ne Genelkurmay Başkanı, ne de *“sorumsuz yetkili”* konumundaki Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç…

*Son noktayı koyan sözler, Ankara’nım emektar foto muhabirlerinden Burhan üzbilici’ye ait..*

Burhan, *“açılım”* konusunda her zaman olduğu gibi bizlere yine bir şeyler anlatmaya çalışan ama bir çeşit *“kifayetsizliğin”* pençesinden bir türlü kurtulamadığı için bu maksadına nail olamayan Bakan Beşir Atalay’a yekten dedi ki: 


_“__Muhalefeti Sivas’ın ötesine geçemiyorsunuz diye eleştiriyorsunuz da oysa Başkentte, Cumhurbaşkanlığı ile Başbakanlık arasındaki Kavaklıdere’de değnekçi teröründen, travesti terörüne kadar her şey var. Kaldırım diye bir şey yok. Kavaklıdere’de kanunları uygulamayan devlet kanun hakimiyetini bütün Türkiye’de nasıl sağlayacak merak ediyorum..”_ 


Evet, Burhan basın toplantısının orta yerine adeta *“Hasan Tahsin”* gibi inip bu soruyu patlatıverdi. Bakan Bey’in bütün insicamı bozuldu, verilmek istenip de verilemeyen bütün mesajlar heba oldu, heyecanla beklenen basın toplantısı haber olma şansını kaybetti, Bakan Bey’in açıklamaları değil, Burhan’ın bu sorusu *“haber”* oldu…

Basın toplantısından bir-iki saat önce, hakları elinden alınan Tekel işçileri AKP genel Merkezi’nin önüne yürümek istemiş, ancak *“demokrat”* hükümetin, *“demokrasi mücahidi Koordinatör Bakanı”*na bağlı olan polis teşkilatı, işçileri biber gazıyla darmadağın etmişti. Olay yerinde görevini yapmaya çalışan *Associated Press Haber Ajansı’nın emektar muhabiri Burhan üzbilici* de bu biberli müdahaleden nasibini almıştı. *“Demokrat polisler”,* zaten görme özrü bulunan arkadaşımızın gözüne durduk yerde, hem de yakın mesafeden biber gazı sıkmışlardı!

Burhan’ın bir sonraki görev yeri, İçişileri Bakanı Atalay’ın basın toplantısıydı… Ve Burhan, tarihe geçecek olan o sorusunu. *“**Hiç nedensiz yere bir gazeteciye böyle bir muamele yapılırsa, kim bilir vatandaşa neler yapılır. Bu konuyu da analiz edecek misiniz?”** yorumuyla taçlandırdı(!)…*

Bakan Bey şaşkın…

Sorunun ancak birinci bölümüne cevap vermeye çalıştı, *“Kavaklıdere’de bile yoksunuz”* kısmını mecburen geçiştirdi…

Basın toplantısının içeriği güme gitti haliyle…

Hoş, güme gitmese de zaten dağ ikinci kez fare doğurmuştu…

Merak edilen şuydu:

*“Devletin bütün kurumları, hükümetin “ölsem de dönmem ben bu yoldan” dediği açılım işinde gerçekten mutabık mıydı?”*

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay *'demokratik açılım'* çerçevesinde dört ayrı kurumun kuruluş sürecini başlatacaklarını açıklayarak merakları gidermeye çalıştı.

*Yalnız, o uzun konuşma içerisinde eğer ben atlamadıysam, o dört ayrı kurumun hangi kurumlar olduğun değinilmedi.* 

*MİT, Emniyet İstihbarat, Kanal 24 (Resmi kurum sayılır) ve ABD Büyükelçiliği olabilir mi acaba?*

*“ABD Büyükelçiliği”* lafına kızanlar olabilir ama biz eski Amerikan Büyükelçisi Edelman’ın Akşam gazetesine verdiği röportajdan biliyoruz ki, bu ülkeyi yönetenler *“darbe duyumu”* aldıklarında doğrudan ABD Büyükelçiliği’ne koşuyorlarmış.


*Ne Meclis’e, ne yargıya…*

Acaba yine *“İşler sarpa sardı”* diye eski TRT Binası’nın yanındaki sefarete koşanlar olmuş mudur?




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 18.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*Dış politika bu mudur?*



*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*20 Aralık 2009* 




*CANSU üamlıbel’e Erivan’da verdiği röportajda (Hürriyet-19.12.2009) Ermenistan Başbakanı Tigran Sarkisyan:*


“*Başbakan Erdoğan* protokollerde *Karabağ önkoşulunun olmadığı* gerçeğini bizzat kendisi *Washington* ziyareti sırasında teslim etti. Bu gerçeğe rağmen eğer Türkiye *önkoşullarla* gelirse, Ermenistan’ın da *aynısını* yapma *özgürlüğü* doğar. Ermeni tarafı olarak bizim de soykırımı ve sınırın açılmasını müzakerelerin açılmasına önkoşul olarak koymamızdan bahsediyorum” diyor.

*Sarkisyan* ayrıca:

“Sanıyorum *Erdoğan* bir taraftan protokollerin *Karabağ konusunda hiçbir önkoşul içermediğini* kabul etmek durumunda kaldığı için öbür taraftan da *sert açıklamalar* ile kendince bir denge kurmaya çalıştı” diye ilave ediyor.

* * * 
Hatırlayalım. Bir ara ciddi bir krizin yaşanmasının ardından *10 Ekim 2009* günü *Zürih*’te Dışişleri Bakanları *Ahmet Davutoğlu* ve *Edvard Nalbantyan* protokolleri imzalarken arabulucu ülke İsviçre’nin Dışişleri Bakanı *Micheline Calmy-Rey*’in yanı sıra ABD Dışişleri Bakanı *Hillary Clinton*, Rusya Dışişleri Bakanı *Sergey Lavrov*, Fransa Dışişleri Bakanı *Bernard Kouchner*, AB Bakanlar Komitesi Başkanı sıfatıyla Slovenya Dışişleri Bakanı *Samuel Zbogar* ve AB Dış Politika-Güvenlik Yüksek Komiseri *Javier Solana* hemen arkalarında ayakta durdular.


* * * 

ABD, İsviçre, Rusya, Fransa ve Slovenya Dışişleri Bakanları ile AB Yüksek Komiseri’nin önünde *önkoşulsuz protokoller* Dışişleri Bakanı tarafından *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti* adına imzalanmıştır.
Ancak, imzadan sonra *Azerbaycan* haklı olarak tepki verince *“tek millet, iki devlet”* şiarı ile bağlı olduğumuz ve bizi *Kafkas petrol havzalarına* bağlayan *komşumuza* jest yapıp *“Dağlık Karabağ”* şartını ortaya koyduk. Daha doğrusu eski politikamıza geri döndük. O günden beri de gerek Başbakan, gerekse Dışişleri Bakanı konuyu açan ülke temsilcilerine onların bekledikleri cevap doğrultusunda ya *“Protokollerde önkoşul yoktur”* ya da *“Dağlık Karabağ önkoşulumuz vardır”* diyorlar.

üte yanda, hepimiz biliyoruz ki, Dağlık Karabağ sorunu çözülmeden Ermenistan ile 19 yıl aradan sonra imzalanan protokoller katiyen TBMM’den geçmez!

Protokollerin önkoşulsuz olarak TBMM’ye gelmesi halinde sadece *CHP* ve *MHP*’den tepki almaz, *AKP*’li üyeler de büyük çoğunlukla protokollere *“Hayır!”* oyu verir.


*Dışişleri Bakanı 10 Ekim 2009’da Dışişleri Bakanları önünde Ermenistan ile protokolleri önkoşulsuz imzalarken bu durumu gayet net biliyordu!*


* * * 

O halde tutulmayacak söz Türkiye Cumhuriyeti adına dünyanın gözü önünde neden verildi? 

Cevabı açık:

1) *Obama* ülkesindeki *Ermenilere* ABD seçimleri öncesi *“soykırım”*ı tanıyacağına dair verdiği sözden dönebilmesi için Türkiye’nin bu protokolleri imzalaması gerekiyordu. 

2) Türkiye başta *Rusya* olmak üzere *Minsk Grubu*’nun Azerbaycan ile Ermenistan arasındaki *“Dağlık Karabağ sorunu”*nu çözeceği *önkabulü* ile *önkoşulsuz* imza attı.

Anlayacağınız *komşular* ile sıfır problem komşulara *durum* ve *şartlara* göre *mavi boncuk* dağıtma esasına dayanıyor!


* * * 

*Ya Ermenistan hinlik edip “soykırım”ı anma günü 24 Nisan’a dek “Dağlık Karabağ” konusunda hiç adım atmaz ve hali ile protokoller TBMM’de imzalanmaz ise o zaman Obama ne hisseder, ne yapar?*



...

----------


## bozok

*Duaya kaldık!*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*24.12.2009*




Terör sıfır düzeyine inmişti AKP işbaşına geldiği dönemde. şimdiki durum ortada...

Peki bu yedi yılda devlet aygıtı, yönetim anlayışı, Cumhuriyeti var eden ve gelecek için güvence olan değerler ne hale geldi?

Terör nereden nereye geldiyse bunlar da aynı kötü kaderi paylaşmışlardır.

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı ile ilgili iddialar konusunda dün bu sütunda Genelkurmay’a yöneltilen *“acil açıklama yapın”* çağrısı aynı gün yankı buldu.

Buna teşekkür ederiz.

Ama devlet aygıtı o kadar bozulmuş güven ilişkileri öylesine çürümüş ki Genelkurmay’ın açıklaması bile şüpheleri bütünüyle ortadan kaldırmaya yetmemiştir.

TSK açıklamasına göre polis operasyonu sonucu durdurulan araçlarda yakalanan albay ve binbaşı, dışarı bilgi sızdırdığından şüphe edilen bir askeri personeli izlemekle görevlendirilmiş subaylardı.

Başbakan Yardımcısı Arınç’ın ikamet ettiği bölgede yakalanmalarının nedeni ise takip altındaki* “köstebek”*in de Bülent Arınç’ın evine yakın bir yerde oturması idi.

Yani *“ümit ederim sadece tarassut (gözleme) amaçlıdır”* diye açıklama yapan Arınç’ın duaları fazlasıyla kabul olmuştur.

üünkü Genelkurmay yapılan işin* “tarassut”* olduğunu bildirmekle kalmamış hedef aldığı kişinin Başbakan Yardımcısı Arınç olmadığını, bir askeri personel olduğunu belirtmiştir.

Gerçekten vahim!

İşe yaradı mı bu açıklama? Hayır. 

AKP Genelbaşkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik *“Askeri personelin üstünde sayın Arınç’ın adresinin bulunduğu kağıdın işi ne?”* diye sorarak şüpheci cephedeki yerini terk etmemiştir.

Arınç’ın adresinin yazılı olduğu kağıt konusu önemli. Ama Genelkurmay kuşku ile yaklaşıyor bu meseleye.

Var mı, yok mu, varsa gerçek mi sorularının cevabını adli soruşturmanın vereceğini belirtiyor.

ülkeyi yönetenlerin ilk görevi halka güven ve huzur duygusu vermektir.

Devlet adamı kalitesi baskın bir Başbakan, daha olay gecesi, yani beş gün önce Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı arayıp ne olduğunu sorar, dün açıklanan bilgiyi alır ve bu güven sarsıcı ortama çanak tutmazdı.

Orgeneral Başbuğ’la konuşacak yerde olayı doğru kabul ettiğini düşündüren şekilde *“vahim ve düşündürücü”* yorumunu yapmıştır.

Gerçekten iktidar, kurumları arasında iletişim, uyum ve güven sorunları olan sakatlanmış bir devletin vebalini taşıyor.

*Asıl vahim olan durum budur!*

*Devletin valisi mi bu?*

Hayatın neredeyse tüm alanları fitne fesat ve tuzaklarla dolu hale geldi.

Dün CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, kime ve nereye yapılacağı hanesi boş bırakılmış bir aramanın mahkeme kararını basın mensuplarına dağıttı.

Bir mahkeme hukuka böylesine ihanet edebilir mi?

Bir önemli gelişme daha oldu: İki cemaate soruşturma açtığı için başına çorap örülen ve 26 yıl hapsi istenen Erzincan Başsavcısı var ya, onu Bakanlığa şikayet eden mektubun sahte olduğu açıklandı. 

üünkü ihbarcı olarak adı geçen belediye görevlisi* “imza benim değil”* diye başvuruda bulundu.

Dürüst siyasetçiler, kamu görevlileri ve gazeteciler için Türkiye artık tekin değil. 

üyle ki, melekler bile lekelenebilir.

İlkeler, gelenekler, değerler aşınmış ve çarpılmış, devlet gemisi pusulasını yitirmiştir.

Dün Menemen’de devrim şehidi Kubilay için tören vardı. İzmir Valisi üç yıldır bir bahane bulup bu törene gitmiyor. 

Ve bu nedenle iktidar katında makbul oluyor.

Sürdürülebilir bir yönetim değil bu.

ülkeyi kazasız bir şekilde seçime ulaştırması için Allah’a dua etmekten başka çare yok gibi görünüyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Aydınlanmayan tek şey: Yutulmak istenen kağıt*


Ahmet Hakan
Hürriyet Gzt.
24.12.2009




GENELKURMAY Başkanlığı’ndan açıklama geldi...

*Ve böylece dört gündür gündemi işgal eden “Bülent Arınç’a suikast yapılacaktı” iddiasına dair bazı soru işaretleri giderilmiş oldu...*


Genelkurmay açıklaması, suikast iddialarına açıklama getiriyor ve olayın kamuoyuna yansıtıldığı gibi olmadığını ortaya koyuyor...
 

** * **

Açıklamadan şunları anlıyoruz:

* BİR: Ankara’da Bülent Arınç’ın evinin yakınlarında polis tarafından yakalanan iki askeri personel, cumhuriyet savcılığı tarafından serbest bırakılmış...

* İKİ: Askeri personelin üzerinden silah, araçlarından da mühimmat, dinleme araçları falan çıkmamış...

* üü: Askeri personelin, o bölgede bulunma amacı, *“bilgi sızdırdığı iddia edilen”* bir askeri takip etmekmiş...

* * *

Bu üç madde, üç gündür atılan manşetleri büyük ölçüde boşluğa düşürüyor...

Ve geriye sadece...

Yakalanan subaylardan birinin cebinden çıktığı iddia edilen ve üzerinde* “Bülent Arınç’ın evinin krokisi”*nin bulunduğu kağıt meselesi kalıyor.

Bu konuda da farklı iddialar var...

*En sinematografik iddia şu:*

Subaylardan biri, karakolda bir bardak su istemiş... Cebinden gizlice çıkardığı kağıdı suyla yutmaya kalkışmış... Durumun farkına varan polis, son anda buna 
engel olmuş...

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın açıklamasında olayın bu kısmıyla ilgili olarak,* “Soruşturmalar sonucu aydınlanacaktır”* denmiş.

Yani *“bir bardak su eşliğinde yutulmak istenen kağıt”* meselesi, ortada bırakılmış...

Demek ki...

*“İddia”*yı pek sevip sürdürmek isteyenler için bir açık kapı var...

* * *

Benim durumuma gelince...

Benim açımdan açık kapıya ihtiyaç yok...

Suikast haberlerine benim aklım kesmemişti...

Kesmemeye devam ediyor...


*Bülent Arınç’a dair önemli bir saptama*

BüLENT Arınç’ın çok temel bir sorunu var:

*“Başbakan Yardımcısı”* olmasına rağmen kendisini* “muhalif siyasetçi”* pozisyonuna yerleştirmek...

Eh, tabii yılların alışkanlığı kolay değişemiyor...

Tek başına iktidara geliyor, olmuyor...

Meclis’in başına geçiyor, olmuyor...

Başbakan Yardımcısı koltuğuna oturuyor, yine olmuyor.

* * *

Eğer Bülent Arınç,* “Başbakan Yardımcısı”* olduğunun farkında olan bir “Başbakan Yardımcısı” olsa idi...

Kendisine Emniyet kanalından gelen, _“İki muvazzaf subay evinizin civarında araştırma yaparken yakalandı... Subayların cebinde sizin adresiniz var... Bunlar size suikast hazırlığı içinde”_ şeklindeki bir bilgiyi aldığında...

Hemen Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile irtibata geçerdi... 

İki subayın durumunu sorar, Emniyet’ten aldığı bilgiyi aktarır ve konuyla ilgili araştırma yapılmasını isterdi...

Sonra da... 

İki kurumdan aldığı bilgiler çerçevesinde bir değerlendirme yapardı...

üelişkiler varsa, o çelişkilerin üzerine giderdi...

En azından* “Polisten bana gelen bilgide bir sorun var mı?”* falan diye küçük bir kuşku payı bırakırdı...

* * *

Ama Başbakan Yardımcısı olduğunun farkında olmayan Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç ne yapıyor?

Ne yapacak?

Polisten aldığı bilgiyi, hiçbir sağlama yapma gereği duymaksızın anında kamuoyuyla paylaşıyor...

*“Durum ciddi... Hem de çok ciddi”* diyerek iddialara inandığını vurguluyor...

Askerin ne diyeceğini hiç merak etmeden, konuyu Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’na götüreceğini söylüyor... 

*“Ey paşalar! Sizin iki adamınız beni öldürecekmiş, doğru mu bu?”* diye hesap soracağı imasında bulunuyor...

* * *

Sanırım birilerinin Bülent Arınç’a...

*“Beyefendi, siz artık muhalif siyasetçi değilsiniz, başbakan yardımcısısınız. Polis de sizin, ordu da...”* demesinin vakti geldi de geçiyor bile...


...

----------


## bozok

*Böyle şaklabanlığa, böyle cevap…* 


*“Faşizm görmüş Almanya’nın bile tarihinde iki kez parti kapatılırken, bizde 25 parti kapatıldı, Türkiye parti çöplüğüne döndü”* diye demokratçılık oynayanlar, Alman Anayasası ve siyasi partiler yasasının kapatılan partilerin devamı niteliğinde parti kurmaya kalkışmayı da kesin biçimde yasakladığını *unutuyorlar; unutmak işlerine geliyor.*


*Almanya’da 25 parti kapatılmaz, çünkü anayasa suçu işlediği için kapatılanlar, büyük bir yüzsüzlükle “durmak yok, yola devam” diye ertesi gün yollara düşmüyorlar. Düşmeye kalkışana da gerekli tedbir uygulanıyor…*


Oralarda, bizde olduğu gibi *“hukukun arkasından dolanma”* uyanıklığı yok. Mahkeme kararına saygı diye bir şey var. Kendisine *“hukukçu”* diyerek kasım kasım kasılanların, günlerdir televizyon ekranlarında bölücülere, *“Anayasa Mahkemesi kararı nasıl geçersiz kılınır”* dersleri verdiklerine tanık oluyoruz.


Tabii bu yüzsüzlüğün en büyük müsebbibi, böyle zayıf temelli ve çarpık bir karar tesis etmiş olan Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kendisidir. Sen en azılılara hiç dokunma, adı *“güvercine”* çıkmış bir-iki etkisiz figürana siyaset yasağı getir; ertesi gün yeni bir parti çatısı altında Meclis grubu kuracaklarını bile bile kapatma kararı ver.


Ve beklenen oldu. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararı nur topu gibi bir *“ücalan partisi”* doğurdu. BDP adlı çadır partisine geçen 19 kişi, *“joker eleman”* Ufuk Uras’ın da katkısıyla sayılarını 20’ye tamamladılar ve dün yeni bir parti grubu kurmak için Meclis Başkanlığı’na dilekçe verdiler. Hayırlı, uğurlu olsun.


Meclis İçtüzüğü’nün kendilerini engelleyebilecek hiçbir maddesi yoktur. Haydi, İçüzük engelleyemiyor diyelim, memlekette bu şahıslara işin *“siyasi etik”* boyutunu hatırlatacak çapta, anlayışta, etkide kimse de yoktur. Herkes ballı maaşlarını alıp memlekette olup bitenleri seyrediyor.


*Ortalık “sorumsuz yetkiliden” geçilmiyor. Diyar diyar gezip alışveriş yapmaktan, gazetecilerle uçakta fotoğraf çektirmekten başka bildikleri bir şey yok.*


Hal böyle olunca da meydan teröriste, sokak serserisine, çapulcuya kalıyor. Terörist başı Meclis’te kendisine grup yapacak aşamaya gelmiş, hala cafcaflı polis operasyonları ile gözümüzü boyamaya kalkışıyorlar. Nedir şimdi bu güneydoğuda belediye başkanlarını falan gözaltına almalar? Adamların elinde bir *“seçilmişe polis baskısı”* malzemesi yoktu, onu da sağlamış olduk. şimdi meydanlara çıkıp mağduru oynayacaklar, Türkiye’yi yabancı devletlere şikayet edecekler…


*Bu ülkenin İçişleri Bakanı, PKK’yı bitirme işini daha iki gün önce Irak’a havale edip gelmedi mi? Kendi paçasını toparlayamayan Irak hükümeti kim oluyor da arkasında yıllanmış uluslararası ilişkiler, lobiler bulunan PKK’yı bitirecek? Kaçıncı kez okuduk bu haberi?*


Böyle mi bitireceksiniz PKK’yı?


*Irak’tan medet umarak mı, belediye başkanlarını derdest edip adamların eline koz vererek mi?*


Bugünkü yazıyı kısa yazacağım.


Ortadaki bu şaklabanlığa cevabı, dün maalesef *Osman Baydemir* adlı şahıs verdi.


Televizyonlarda izlemişsinizdir, cevabı şu:


*“H**as..tirin!"*


Adam düzgün bir adam olsa, *“doğru söze ne denir”* diyecektim…





*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 25.12.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıya saldırı*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*25 Aralık 2009* 




*BU siyasi iktidarı bu kadar kısa sürede “yargımızı” tanınmaz hale getirdiği için doğrusu tebrik edesimiz (!) geliyor.*


Kampanya, *Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı, şehit askerlerden söz ederken “*kelle*” kelimesini kullandığı için 3 kuruş tutarında para cezasına mahkÃ»m eden Kartal 2. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesi* *Yargıcı Sevgi üvüç*’le başladı.

*Sevgi üvüç*’ün suçu, mahkemesinde *“yazıcı”* olmadığı bilindiği halde, *“yargı kararını yazmayı geciktirmek”*ti. Bu suretle *“kamu zararına yol açtığı”* iddiasıyla hakkında *2 yıla kadar hapis* cezası istendi.

Neyse ki *Yargıtay 4’üncü Ceza Dairesi* bu saçma sapan iddiayı yerinde görmeyerek *Sevgi üvüç*’ü beraat ettirdi.

Derken kampanyanın aslında *“Bizden olanları abad, bizden olmayanları berbad ederiz”* mesajını vermekte olduğu anlaşıldı.

Nitekim siyasi iktidarın *“tuttuğu”* (bunu o tarihte *Adalet Bakanı* olan *Cemil üiçek’*in demeçlerinden anlıyoruz) bir yargıç olan *İstanbul 8’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Mustafa Akın* örneği, *“ödüllendirme”*nin mesajını veriyordu.

*Mustafa Akın*’ın hem görevdeki süresi dolmuştu hem de *“yargıladığı insanlar hakkında daha önce kitap yazdığı ve her biri hakkındaki kanaatlerini peşinen açıkladığı için”* kararları *Yargıtay* tarafından bozuluyordu. Bu yüzden *Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu* (HSYK) çözüm olarak *Akın*’ı başka mahkemeye yani *İstanbul 5’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı’na* atadı. 

Ama bu tayin önce büyük mesele yapıldı. Sonra da *Akın, Bankacılık Denetleme ve Düzenleme Kurulu* üyeliğine getirildi.

Böyle bir örnek daha verelim: 

*Ergenekon* Savcısı *Zekeriya üz* hakkında soruşturma açılması taleplerini savsakladığı için *HSYK* tarafından, *İstanbul 4’üncü İdare Mahkemesi Başkanlığı’ndan Kırıkkale Bölge İdare Mahkemesi*’ne tayin edilen *Kasım Davas*’ın ödüllendirilerek *Başbakanlık Müsteşar Yardımcılığı’na* getirildiğini duymayan bilmiyoruz kaldı mı?

şimdi bu ödüllendirilecekler kervanına isim yeri boş, adres yeri boş, suçun ne olduğuna ilişkin yer boş, nelerin aranacağına ilişkin bilgi yeri boş bir *“mahkeme kararı”* verdiği, önceki gün *CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu* tarafından ortaya atılan *Erzurum üzel Yetkili 2’nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı İsmail şirin* de eklenir mi, bekleyip göreceğiz.

Ama, onu görsek de görmesek de ortada hepimizi ilgilendiren çok ciddi bir sorun var:

“*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül yargılanabilir*” dedi diye neredeyse *“cehennemlik”* ilan edilen, *“hukuk devletini savunduğu”* için *“meslekten atılması”* istenen *ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu*’nu bir kalemde geçelim.

Hem son hem de somut örneği *Erzincan*’da görüyoruz:

*Fethullah Gülen* cemaati ile *İsmailağa* cemaati mensupları hakkında yasalara aykırı şekilde halktan para topladıkları iddiasıyla soruşturma başlattı diye *Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner* hakkında *26 yıla kadar hapis cezası* istenen suçlamalar yapıldı. 

Bu iktidarın bizi nereye götürdüğünü hala merak ediyor musunuz?


...

----------


## bozok

*Bu ülkeyi yöneten birileri var mı?*



*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*25 Aralık 2009*





*BAşBAKAN Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın evinin çevresinde “keşif yaptıkları” iddia edilen subaylar ile ilgili olarak elimizdeki “resmi bilgiler” şöyle:*


Genelkurmay açıklamasına göre subaylar, bölgede *“köstebek”* takibindeymişler.


İddia edildiği gibi subayların kullandığı otomobilde *“teknik takip araçları”* ele geçirilmemiş.

Ele geçirilen ve üzerinde adres yazılı bir kağıt var ama *adres kime ait* bilinmiyor.

Subaylar savcılık tarafından serbest bırakılmışlar, demek ki savcılar da *“eldeki kanıtları” tutuklamayı gerektiren ağır bir suç için yeterli bulmamış.*

Tuhaf bir tablo çıkıyor ortaya.

*Subaylar, gözaltına alındıklarında kimliklerini ve görevlerini neden açıklamamışlar?**“Gizli görev”de iseler, neden amirleri, tutuklamayı yapan polislerin amirlerini arayarak durumu bildirmemiş?*

Yürüyen bir operasyonun böylece açığa çıkması makul bir durum mu?

*“Teknik takip araçları” ele geçirilmediyse, polis neden Bülent Arınç’a böyle bilgi verdi ve hatta bazı kamera kayıtlarını izletti?*

Polis içinde birileri asker ile hükümeti karşı karşıya getirmek için her fırsatı kullanıyor mu?

*Bülent Arınç, kendisine yönelik bir girişim olduğunu haber alınca neden Genelkurmay ile hemen temasa geçip, meselenin aslını ilk elde öğrenmedi de spekülasyonun büyümesine neden oldu?*

Yapılan bütün açıklamalara rağmen olay giderek daha da karanlık bir niteliğe bürünüyor. Devletin en önemli kurumlarının birbiriyle iletişimi yok, kimse kimseye güvenmiyor, titizlikle aydınlatılması gereken bir konu bile kolayca karanlık komploların aleti haline getirilebiliyor.

*Böyle bir ülkenin iyi yönetildiğini söyleyebilir misiniz?*



*Bu sadece ‘polis devletinde’ olur!*

*CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu*’nun açıkladığı son belge, bir hukuk devletinde değil, polis devletinde yaşadığımızı ortaya koyuyor.

*Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi*’nin verdiği *“ucu açık”* arama izninin başka bir anlamı yok.

Kişilik haklarımız hesapta Anayasa ve kanunlar tarafından güvence altına alınmış.

Orada yazılı belli şartlar yerine getirilmeden ve geçerli bir mahkeme kararı olmadan aranmayacağımızı, dinlenmeyeceğimizi varsayıyoruz.

*Ama mahkeme, öyle bir karar vermiş ki polis içini istediği gibi doldursun, canının istediği kişinin evini, işyerini aklına estiğinde arasın!*

*Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın ki böyle bir arama kararı verildiyse, böyle bir “iletişimin takibi kararı” da verilmiştir!*

Türkiye’de vatandaşların haklarının koruyucusu olması gereken hukuk kurumlarının bu hale dönüşmesi, polisin keyfi işlemlerine karşı vatandaşı korumak bir yana, ona zemin hazırlamasının da bir tek adı var: *Sivil bir darbe hazırlığı!*

Hükümetin hoşuna gitmeyen kişi ve kurumlara karşı başlatılan bir darbe girişimi bu!

*Muhalefetin sindirildiği, basının susturulduğu, vatandaşların keyfi şekilde tutuklanıp, kişisel özgürlüklerinin elinden alındığı bir yönetim için atılmış adıma başka türlü bir isim verebilmek imkansız*.


*ülümlerin sorumlusu Başbakan’dır*

*DOMUZ gribi salgını Avrupa’da 1470 kişinin ölümüne neden olmuş. Bu ölümlerin 458’i Türkiye’de!*


Hatırlayacaksınız, Türkiye’de domuz gribinden ilk ölüm 24 Ekim’de gerçekleşti.

Yani, domuz gribi ile Avrupa ülkelerinden daha sonra karşılaşılan Türkiye’de iki ay içinde ölenlerin sayısı, Avrupa’da daha uzun sürede ölenlerin sayısının neredeyse üçte birine denk geliyor.

Bakanlığın domuz gribinden ölümler ile ilgili verileri açıklamama kararı da sanıyorum bundan kaynaklanıyor.

üünkü bu hızla giderse, Türkiye’deki ölümler, öteki Avrupa ülkelerindeki ölüm sayısını geçecek ve hükümet kendi beceriksizliğinden kaynaklanan bu durumu örtbas etme çabası içinde.

*Sağlık Bakanı Recep Akdağ 64 milyon kişinin risk grubunda olduğunu açıkladı. Ama aşı olanların sayısı 2 milyonu ancak buluyor*.

*Bunun tek sorumlusu Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın aşı konusundaki tutumudur*.

Elbette kimse Başbakan’ı aşı olmaya zorlayamaz. Bu, onun kişisel kararıdır ve nasıl istiyorsa öyle davranabilirdi.

Ama televizyon kameralarının önüne çıkıp aşının güvenilir olmadığı ile ilgili kuşkular yaratması, *“Ben aşı olmayacağım”* diye demeçler vermesi, bu yüksek ölüm sayısının en önemli nedenidir.

*Başbakanını bile aşı konusunda ikna etmeyi başaramayan bir Sağlık Bakanı’nın o koltukta oturmaya devam ederek, ölümleri seyretmesi ise sadece ibret alınması gereken bir durum olabilir.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Siyasi bir hatanın bedeli ödeniyor*



*DüNYANIN bir başka ülkesinde silahlı kuvvetlerin “en gizli” planlarının ve “en olmadık durumlar için hazırlıklarının” bulunduğu bir bölüm “mahkeme kararıyla” arandı mı, bilmiyorum.*


Ama bunca yıllık gazetecilik yaşamımdan çıkardığım bir sonuç var: *Böyle bir şey olsaydı, mutlaka küçük de olsa bir haber olarak okurduk, duyardık.*

Nitekim dünyanın başka yerlerindeki gazeteciler böyle bir tuhaflığın *“Türkiye”* diye bir ülkede yaşandığını duydular. Bazı gazetelerde, televizyonlarda küçük de olsa bir haber olarak okudular.


*Savcılar böyle bir aramayı haklı kılacak güçte nasıl bir delile ulaştılar ki mahkemeden arama izni alabildiler, gerçekten merak ediyorum*.

Soruşturma tamamlandığında hep birlikte bunu öğreneceğiz diye ümit ediyorum. Arama hangi sonucu verirse versin ortadaki gerçek şu: *Devletin kurumları arasında ciddi bir güvensizlik ve uyumsuzluk var. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nın 104. maddesi* bakın nasıl başlıyor: 

*“Cumhurbaşkanı, Devletin başıdır. Bu sıfatla Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin ve Türk milletinin birliğini temsil eder. Anayasa’nın uygulanmasını, Devlet organlarının düzenli ve uyum içinde çalışmasını gözetir.”* Ama bunun için elbette gerekli olan öncelikle bir *“tarafsız Cumhurbaşkanı”*dır.

Türkiye bu şansı *Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*, *“Cumhurbaşkanı adayımız Abdullah Gül kardeşimizdir”* dediğinde kaçırdı.

*Tarihin, yapılan bir siyasi hatayı kafamıza vurması için çok fazla beklemesine gerek kalmadı!*



30.12.2009 / MEHMET Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*üevir hindiyi yanmasın*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*31.12.2009*





Salı günü malÃ»m medya kesiminin bazı gazetelerinde Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın* “kendisini 1978’de Gladyo tarafından öldürülen İtalya Başbakanı Aldo Moro’ya benzettiği”* konuşma geniş şekilde verilmişti.

Yine bir *“hukukçu ve başbakan yardımcısı”*nın araştırma-soruşturma safhasındaki bir adli olay hakkında söylemediği cümleleri ardı ardına sıralıyor; PKK’nın bir değil birkaç kez üstlendiği Tokat saldırısının *“belki işbirliği halinde yapılmış bir eylem”* olduğunu hala tekrarlıyor, oradan *“suikast iddiası”*na atlıyor, *“arının kovanına çomak soktuklarını”* bu nedenle bazı örgütlerin ayakta kalabilmek için siyasilerin hayatına kastedebileceğini söylüyordu.

Verdiği örnek İtalyan Gladyo’su, yani* “devlet içinde gizli örgütün”* örneğiydi ki burada; kendisine suikast iddiasında da derin devletin, Ergenekon’un parmağı olduğuna inandığını anlatmaktaydı.

Kısacası, hukukçu-siyasetçi Bülent Arınç, her olayda; hatta alenen *‘PKK terörü’* olduğu bilinen olaylarda bile ilk anda öne atılarak bir *“derin devlet”* açıklaması yapıyor.

Bunu çoğu kez Başbakan Erdoğan, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik ve bazı başka isimlerin benzer imaları, açıklamaları izliyor.

Tokat saldırısında da *“PKK’nın merkezinden bağımsız bir başka örgüt, diğer örgütlerle bağlantılı, araştırıyoruz”* benzeri cümleleri hemen söylediler, suikast iddiasında da *‘iddiayı gerçek farzeden’* yorumları anında yaptılar. 

Hüseyin üelik örneğin: önce _“durumun kuşkulu olduğunu, askeri personelin üstünde Arınç’ın evinin adresi, Başbakan’ın ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nın ev krokileri çıktığını”_ söylüyor, arkadan da alay eder gibi* “yargıya saygı”*dan söz ediyordu.

Bu komik çelişki diğerlerinin özensiz ve her nedense, her seferinde yargıyı beklemeden alelacele yapılmış konuşmalarında da dikkati çekiyor. Devletin tepesindeki isimler *“derin devlet, Ergenekon, arı kovanı/çomak, milletin iradesine karşı gelen darbeciler, suikastçılar”* benzeri açıklamaları yapınca arkadan kendilerine yakın medya kesimi atışı genişletiyor ve olmadık senaryolar ortaya çıkıyor.

Bülent Arınç’ın *“Aldo Moro suikastı”* benzetmesiyle aynı gün yine bu gazetelerde; Genelkurmay’da yapılan aramalar için* “Türk Gladyosu’nun ordudaki uzantılarına ulaşılıyor”* yorumları yapılmıştı.


*ALDO MORO VAZİYETİ*

Son durum nedir; Arınç’ın evinin önünde* ‘suikast yapacakları suçlamasıyla’* yakalanan iki subay da gözaltına alınan diğer 6 askerle birlikte* “suç işledikleri yönünde ‘kuvvetli’ şüphe ve delil olmadığı için”* serbest bırakıldı. Aslında daha dürüst olursa bırakın *‘kuvvetli’*yi, böyle ciddi bir Aldo Moro durumunda (!) en hafif şüphe veya delil bulunsa asla serbest bırakılmazlardı. Kaldı ki *‘Arınç’ın ev adresini yutma vs’* iddialarının yalan olduğu da bildirilmiş.

Tabii bu durumda birilerinin *“ortalığa dökülen çamurları”* temizlemesi, en basit mantık yürütmeye/düşünmeye bile gerek görmeden yapılmış konuşmaları yumuşatması, *“çevir kazı* (yoksa hindiyi mi demeli)* yanmasın”* yapması gerekir üzerinize afiyet... O nedenle Cumhurbaşkanı Gül *“otorite olarak”* hemen* “TSK’ya karşı tasvip etmediği yazılar”*dan, *“kurumları yıpratmamak”*tan,* “Türkiye’nin hukukun en çok geliştiği ülkeler arasında olduğu”*ndan söz ettiği bir açıklama yapmış. Daha önce askeri her fırsatta ve ilk anda suçlayan Hüseyin üelik de *“Cumhurbaşkanı’nın açıklamalarına katılıyorum. TSK’ya karşı ölçüsüz suçlamalar var, bu çok rahatsız edici”* demiş.


*YIPRATAN KİM?*

Hepsi bu kadar da değil, aynı konuşmada;_ “Totaliter yapılarda asla tartışma olmadığını, tartışma varsa hür bir medya ve hür bir siyasetin olduğunu, AK Parti üst düzey yöneticileri ve camiasının asla karamsar olmadığını”_ söylemiş.

Bütün bu anlamsızlığın ve hukuka saygısız gelişmelerin yoruma ihtiyacı bile yok aslında... Türkiye kesinlikle *“hukuku en geri”* ülkeler düzeyinde, şimdi başkalarını *“TSK’yı* (veya kurumları) *yıpratmayın”* diye uyarmaya kalkanların bu uyarıları, aynen *“telefon dinleme olayı”*nda olduğu gibi KENDİLERİNE yapmaları gerekiyor, Türkiye’de hür bir medya ve hür bir siyaset olduğuna ise ne bu ülkede ne de diğerlerinde hiç kimseyi inandıramazlar...

Polisle orduyu karşı karşıya getirerek, mağdur rolü oynayacak senaryolar düzenleyerek ve öte yanda etnik ayırımcılığın körüklenmesine neden olarak ve her konuda ülkenin rotasını değiştirerek Türkiye’yi berbat bir çıkmaza sürüklediler.

Hiç değilse 2010’un ilk günlerinde *şu son rezaletten* bir ders çıkarmaya bakmaları lazım.



***


Sevgili okurlarım, hepinize daha mutlu, daha huzurlu ve sıkıntılarınızın hafifleyeceği bir yeni yıl diliyorum. Bu dileklerin gerçekleşeceğini hayal ederek.

...

----------


## bozok

*Hani nerede Ermenilerin verdiği söz*



*Yalçın Doğan*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*02.01.2010*




*KİMSE kimsenin tavuğuna kışt demeyecek.*

*Kimse kimsenin dedikodusunu yapmayacak.*


Kimse kimsenin kuyusunu kazmayacak.

Herkes birbirini anlamaya çalışacak.

Herkes geçmişi unutacak.

Herkes birbirinin eksiğini diğerinin yüzüne vurmayacak.

*Türkiye ile Ermenistan 2009 Ekim ayında imzaladıkları protokolde birbirine bu sözleri veriyor. Ve daha fazlasını.*

Yüz yıllık kavgayı, düşmanlığı bitiren protokol iki ülkede olduğu gibi, pek çok ülkede benzer sevince yol açıyor. Yaşasın yeni bir dönem başlıyor, nidaları altında bir tek fener alayları eksik.

O ne göz yaşartıcı manşetler. O ne tarih felsefelerinden döktürülen düsturlar. O ne *“dünyaya örnek olsun”* azameti. *“Bizden bu kadar”* ayakları.


*İMZA KAMPANYASI*

Türkiye ile Ermenistan geçen ekimde, özetlenen çerçevede büyük bir adım atıyor. Protokol Amerika ve AB huzurunda, Türk ve Ermeni Dışişleri Bakanları tarafından imzalanıyor.

Gelin görün ki, 2009 biterken, yani protokolün imzalanmasından daha iki ay geçmişken, *Avrupa Konseyi’*nde bizi şaşırtan kulisler dönüyor.

Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanlığı bu yıl Türkiye’ye geçiyor. Başkan, AKP’nin Konseydeki üyelerinden* Mevlüt üavuşoğlu* olacak. İyi, güzel. Bunu Konsey üyesi ülkelerin tamamı kabul ediyor. 

*Biri hariç, Ermenistan.*

Gerçi, kağıt üstünde bir itiraz yok ama, *Konseydeki bir Ermeni milletvekili Türkiye’nin başkanlığını önlemeye dönük, imza toplamaya başlıyor.*

ünce çaktırmadan kulis, ardından ciddi biçimde imza kampanyası başlatıyor. Ermeni milletvekilinin derdi ya da tezi, *Türkiye’nin insan hakları ve demokrasi açısından bu başkanlığa layık olmadığı* yolunda. Madem değil, o zaman engellenmeli hücumu.


*PEMBE DİZİ*

Ermeni milletvekili aslında pek haksız sayılmaz. İnsan hakları ve bir bütün olarak demokrasi vaziyetimizin parlak olmadığı ortada.

Bununla birlikte, bu lafı söylemek Ermenilere düşmez. En başta attıkları imzaya ters. Protokole ihanet. Ne diyor attıkları imza? Resmi dille:

*“Taraflar iyi komşuluk ilişkileri anlayışıyla bağdaşmayacak herhangi bir siyaset izleyemeyeceklerini taahhüt eder”.*

Başka ne eder:

*“İkili ilişkilerinin karşılıklı çıkarlara saygı ve güven temelinde geliştirme hedefini göz önünde tutar”.*

Protokol baştan sona, eder, tutar, yapar, teyit eder, bulundurur gibi, pembe dizi hülyalarıyla dolu.

Ya şimdi? Pembe dizi alı al, moru mor.

Ermenistan çok ayıp ediyor. Erivan şimdi çıkıp, *“kardeşim bizim haberimiz yok, o milletvekili kendi iradesiyle hareket etmiş, biz de yeni öğrendik”* diyebilir.

Yok ya, ciddi misiniz?

Ermenilerin attıkları imzaya ihaneti bir sonuç yaratır mı? Sanmıyorum. Ama, ayıp, yakışık almıyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*2010’un köşe yazılarında ağırlık“erken seçim” olacak* 



Siz iktidar partisi olsanız, mevcut şartlara bakıp 2011 yılının, 2010 yılından iktidarınızın bekası açısından daha avantajlı geçeceğini söyleyebilir misiniz? 


İşi gücü yolunda gidenlerin, istikrarsızlığı *“değişim sancısı”* sayıp keyif bulan sorumsuzların, Ordu ile devletin diğer kurumları arasındaki çatışmanın iç savaş kıvamına gelmesini şehvetle bekleyen marjinal sapıkların hükümete verdiği gazlar bir yana; siz gerçekten iktidar partisi olsanız, bu gidişatın hayırlı bir gidişat olduğunu söyleyebilir misiniz? 


üncelikle şunu söyleyelim: Hükümet içinde ve özellikle Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın çevresinde, şu yaşananların *“hayırlı”* olduğunu düşünenlerin sayısı, gidişattan endişe duyanlardan daha fazla. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti defterini *“temize çektiklerine”* inanıyorlar. TSK’nın* “suç örgütü”* olduğuna inanıyorlar. Kendilerinden başka herkesin ama herkesin* “suçlu”* olduğuna inanıyorlar. 

Hukuksuzluktan kendi paylarına düşen ufacık bir kırıntı için kıyameti koparıyorlar ama Ergenekon soruşturmaları kapsamındaki hukuksuzluklardan büyük zararlar gören askerlerin, aydınların, öğretim üyelerinin dramını *“oh olsun”* hıncıyla izliyorlar. 


*Siz hayatınızda kendisine suikast düzenleneceği iddiasını bu kadar neşeyle karşılayan bir “devlet adamı” gördünüz mü?* Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç adeta işi gücü bıraktı, suikast iddiası ile yatıp suikast iddiasıyla kalkıyor. *“Kozmetik oda”* gibi kelime oyunları yaratıp çocuklar gibi eğleniyor. TSK mensuplarının kendisine suikast düzenleyecekleri iddiasının doğru çıkmasını da can-ı gönülden isteyen bir hali var. Oysa bir devlet adamı, bunun tam tersini diler, *“İnşallah doğru değildir”* duygusu içinde olur. 


Velhasıl, bazı köşe yazarlarınca yazılanların aksine, hükümette ve Başbakan Erdoğan’ın çevresinde öyle *“Nereye gidiyoruz?”, “Bu gidişat ne getirir ne götürür?”* sorgulaması falan yok. Yiyorlar, içiyorlar, geziyorlar, Başbakanı kastederek *“Valla en iyisini bizim patron bilir”* diyorlar, çoktandır siyasi bir rakip yerine koydukları ordu köşeye sıkıştıkça keyif alıyorlar…


*“Kürt açılımı”* sokak çatışmasına dönüşmüş, ekonomik sorunlar giderek daha geniş kesimleri etkilemeye başlamış, askerle polis birbirine silah çekecek konuma gelmiş, ülkenin siyasal istikrarı uçuruma doğru gitmekteymiş bunlar pek az kişinin umurunda. Tabloyu tamamen tersinden okuyup, TSK ile hesaplaşmanın *“demokrasi”* getireceğini, TSK’ya karşı mağduru oynamanın* “oy getireceğini”*, emperyalist devletlerin her isteğine boyun eğmenin uluslararası itibar getireceğini düşünüyorlar. 


Ekonomide yaşanan sıkıntılara, işsizlik rakamlarına verebildikleri tek yanıt,* “Ne yani, 2001 yılında faizlerin bir gecede yüzde 1500 arttığını ne çabuk unuttunuz?”…”Devlet kurumları arasındaki bu güvensizlik hayra alamet değil”* diyenlere, *“İyidir, iyidir… değişim sancıları bunlar”* *pişkinliğiyle* cevap veriliyor. *“İmzasız ihbar mektupları ve Taraf gazetesinin manşetlerine dayanarak Türk Ordusu’nun itibarını zedeleyip, ülkeyi karıştırıyorsunuz”* diyenlere, *“Yakalayın Ergenekoncu’yu!”* diyorlar… Mutlu–mesut yaşayıp gidiyorlar işte…


Ama köşe yazarının ağzı torba değil ki büzesin. Yeni yıla girer girmez *“2010’da seçim mi var?”* yazıları başladı. Kimisi siyasi analiz yapmayı sevdiğinden, kimisi hükümete akıl vererek kendini beğendirmeye çalıştığından, kimisi bir erken seçimin AKP iktidarının gücünü kıracağına inandığından* “ufukta seçim var”* yazılarını önümüzdeki 6 ay içinde sık sık okuyacağız gibi görünüyor. 


*Gerçek tablo şu:* Olası bir erken seçimin önündeki en büyük engel, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın *“Seçim vakti zamanı geldiğinde yapılır”* şeklindeki ezberi. Başbakan, erken seçime gitmeyi *“başarısızlığın kabulü”* olarak görenlerden. Ayrıca halkın kendisini desteklediğinden o kadar emin ki* “ha 2010 olmuş, ha 2011”* diye düşünüyor. Erdoğan için en büyük handikap 2012’de yapılacak olan Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi. Bunun dışında siyasi manevra yapmasını gerektirecek bir durum görmüyor…


Erdoğan, 2007 Temmuz seçimlerine de* “Erken seçim yok”* diye diye gitmişti ama Cumhurbaşkanlığı krizi patlak verince seçime gidilmişti. Bugün itibarıyla iktidarı seçime zorlayabilecek örneğin bir TSK yok. 2007 yılındaki *“mucbir sebeplere”* benzer sebepler 2010 yılının başında görünmüyor; ancak şartların her an değişebileceğini de öngörmek lazım. *“Kürt açılımı”* şişeden çıkmış bir cindir.* “Açılımdan”* umduğunu bulamayanlar hedef tahtasına hükümeti ve Başbakan’ın şahsını giderek daha fazla oturtmaya başladılar. Bu noktada ortaya çıkacak bir istikrarsızlık Erdoğan’ı erken seçime zorlayabilir. Ekonomik şartlar anlamında 2011 yılının, 2010’dan daha iyi geçmeyeceği gerçeği de öyle…




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 03.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*“Toplumun getirildiği hal”*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*03.01.2010*






Bir hakimi takip ettikleri iddiasıyla durdurulan iki askeri araçtan şoför, aşçı, marangoz ve elektrik teknisyeni çıktı. Araçlardaki aramada da sebze, meyve, dondurma, kuruyemiş, pasta ve elbise bulundu. Askerler serbest bırakıldılar. 

Suikast iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan bir albay ve bir binbaşı da serbest bırakılmışlardı. 

Darbe planlamakla suçlanan Albay Dursun üiçek de serbest kalmış, görevinin başına dönmüştü.

Kamuoyu artık bu gözaltına alma-serbest bırakma olaylarına alışmaya başlamıştı ki, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan sarsıcı bir açıklama geldi. İki askeri aracın ve yedi askerin gözaltına alınmasıyla ilgili gelişmeleri özetleyen açıklama şu ifadelerle son buluyordu:

_“Olayın, bir şüphe üzerine yapılan ihbar ve bu ihbara yönelik olarak icra edilen bir uygulama olduğu anlaşılmış ise de, son günlerde yaşananların, kişileri ve toplumu ne hale getirdiğini göstermesi bakımından önemli olduğu düşünülmektedir.”_ 

Bu *“durum tespiti”*, ülke ve toplum açısından hiç de sağlıklı bir halde olmadığımızı gösteriyor. *“Tespit”*in Genelkurmay tarafından yapılmış olması, toplumda yaratılan güvensizliğin de ne kadar ciddi olduğunu ifade ediyor. Yapılan tüm anketlerde, kamuoyu araştırmalarında, hatta eş-dost sohbetlerinde, Türkiye’de *“en güvenilir kurum”* seçilen Silahlı Kuvvetler bile* “kuşku odağı”* olarak her olaya konu ediliyorsa, işin ciddiyetini varın siz düşünün.

Genelkurmay açıklamasının son cümlesindeki birkaç sözcüğün altını çizelim:

*“şüphe.”* 

*“İhbar.”* 

*“Uygulama.”* 

*“şüphe”* ve üstelik asılsız* “ihbar”*a dayalı *“uygulama”*lar arttıkça, toplumun dengesi de sağlığı da bozulur. Genelkurmay’ın dikkati çekmek istediği nokta da herhalde budur. 

Demokrasisi gelişmiş, insan hakları güvence altına alınmış toplumlarda bu sözcüklere yer olmasa gerek. *“şüphe”, “ihbar”, “uygulama”,* bu ülke insanlarının, en az yüzyıl önce, Abdülhamit dönemi biterken, unutmaya başladığı, unutmak istediği sözcüklerdir. O dönemin toplumsal bellekte yer ettiği acılar hala silinmiş değil.

En az yüzyıl sonra hortlatılmalarının da kimseye yararı yoktur.




***



*“Tamam” da...*

Söylenebilecek bir söz vardı, onu da dünkü Vatan’da Ercan İnan söylemiş: *“Tamam eşşeğiz de sırtımıza da bu kadar binilmez ki...”* Akaryakıta vergi üstüne vergi bindirilmesine böyle tepki göstermiş İnan... 

Akaryakıta yılın son günü yapılan üTV zammı ile Türkiye, dünyanın en pahalı benzinini satan ülke olma rekorunu kimseye kaptırmamış. üstelik kimsenin kolay kolay kıramayacağı bir rekor. Batmak üzere olduğu söylenen, bütçe açıklarıyla boğuşan Yunanistan’da bile 1 litre benzinden sadece 1,1 liralık vergi alınırken, Türkiye’de alınan vergi 2,45 liraya çıkmış. 

üstelik bu zam, dünyada petrol fiyatlarının bir buçuk yıl öncesine göre büyük oranda gerilediği bir dönemde yapılıyor. Ercan İnan’ın verdiği rakamlardan öğreniyoruz ki, 2008 Temmuz ayında 145 dolar olan petrolün varil fiyatı bugün 78 dolara inmiş. 

İnan’ın yorumuyla, *“Akaryakıtta kantarın topuzu artık iyice kaçtı. Bütçedeki açık arttıkça, başka alternatif üretemeyip abanıyorlar akaryakıt vergisine.”*

Vatandaş sırtına binildiğinden haberi yok. O arabaya bindiğini sanıyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*üELEBİ EFENDİDEN 2010 TAHMİNİ:*



*Postmodern iç savaş* 

*02.01.2010* 



Sadece bir ayda meydana gelen üç olaya bakmak bile yeter:

Erzincan’da cemaat araştırması yapan MİT elemanlarıyla, kapılarına dayanan *“terörle mücadele”* elemanları birbirlerine silah çektiler.* “Bülent Arınç’a suikast hazırladıkları”* iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan subaylarla ilgili ihbar ve araçların plakaları ABD’den açılan bir telefonla verildi. Ve ay sonunda Cumhuriyet düşmanı güçler olası bir iç savaş strateji ve taktiklerinin bulunduğu yerlerine girdiler. Siz hala bir iç savaşın tankla, topla, tüfekle mi cereyan edeceğini sanıyorsunuz? şu an iç savaşın düşük yoğunluklu bölümündeyiz, gerisini de yaşayarak göreceğiz.

*Sanki başkasının ordusunu sarakaya alıyor* 
Bülent Arınç, gazetecilerin *“kozmik oda”* ile ilgili soruları üzerine *“Sen ‘kozmik oda’ diyorsun, yolda birisi bana ‘Kozmetik odada ne var ne yok?’ diyor*” demiş. TSK’nın komutanları için de bir zamanlar *“iyi ki bu adamlarla savaşa girmemişiz”* demişti. Rabbim her ülkeye böyle dirayetli bir Başbakan Yardımcısı ihsan eylesin, amin.

*Yalancının mumu* 
2009 yılı medyada yalan haberciliğin *“altın yılı”* oldu. 
Dezenformasyonun zirvesi telefonla helikopter düşürme olayıydı; ondan sonra yalancılık inişe geçti. Yılın son günü garnizonun şoförünü, aşçısını, marangozunu, elektrikçisini* “takipçi ajan”* ilan etmeye kadar düştü. 2010’da bu yalan makinelerinin artık kendi taraftarlarını bile uyutamayacaklarını umuyorum.

*Gemiciğe selam, sadakaya devam* 
İktidarın saltanat masrafları yüzünden bütçe şişince 2010’a halkın belini bükecek zamlarla girdik. üte yandan hükümet günlerdir direnen Tekel işçilerinin çalışma süresini 10 aydan 11 aya çıkardığını açıkladı. Yeni yılda buna karşı sürecek olan işçi mücadelesinin* “sadaka ekonomisi zihniyetini”* çökertmesini diliyorum.

*Organ mı kaldı?* 
Abdullah Gül,* “yeni yıl vesilesiyle”* yasama, yürütme ve yargı organlarının başkanlarının katılacağı bir toplantı yapacağını söylemiş. Bu üç kuvvetin, hatta dördüncü kuvvet sayılan medyanın da başı artık Erdoğan sayıldığına göre, bir tek onunla toplansa yeter!

*Böbürlenme padişahım, senden büyüğü de var* 
Başbakan her konunun daniskasını bildiği gibi, Kasımpaşalılıktan olsa gerek, külhanbeylikte de kendini alternatifsiz sanıyordu. Ama Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir çıkıp *“Meşe ağacının hangi dalı nerenize battı sayın hükümet?”* dedi ve ardından da has…tiri basıverdi. Erdoğan artık *“öfke belagati”* açısından dağarcığı çok geniş bir rakiple karşı karşıya; hem de açılım için ittifak yaptığı siyasi hareketin temsilcisi olan bir rakiple.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kırk katır mı, kırk satır mı?*




*DüN* neredeyse bütün gazetelerde *Devlet Bakanı Zafer üağlayan*’ın sözleri vardı.

*Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri* gezisinde, insanların randevularını bile Türk dizilerinin yayın saatine göre ayarladıklarını öğrenen bakan bey, bunu *“ticari bir fırsata çevirmek”* istiyor. *Bunun için de Türk dizilerinde kullanılan ürünlerin “Türk malı” olması için gayret sarf edilecek ve dizi yapımcıları bunun için teşvik edileceklermiş*.

Zafer üağlayan yeni bakan olmadı, daha önce de Sanayi’nin başındaydı.

*Ama belli ki Türkiye’de adına “gizli reklam cezası” denilen bir uygulama olduğunu hiç duymamış.* Dizilerde, filmlerde *“aman ceza yemeyelim”* denilerek *her türlü markanın üzerinin buzlandığını, hatta film çekilirken değişik numaralarla bunların kapatıldığını* bilmiyor.

Bakan’ın sözlerine göre, yapımcılar çağırılıp *“Bundan böyle Türk malı kullanacaksınız”* diye talimat verilecekmiş, hatta belki bununla ilgili yasa, yönetmelik vs. de çıkartılabilirmiş.

*Demek ki dizi yapımcıları şimdi “kırk katır mı, kırk satır mı” arasında bir tercih yapacaklar.*

*Marka göstermeseler de ceza yiyecekler, marka gösterseler de!*

Bu kadronun memleketin günlük meseleleri ile ilgili olarak ne kadar fikir sahibi olduğunun güzel bir örneği bu.



MEHMET Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET GZT. / 04.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Aşçı kılıklı ajan Yahşi Batı gibi..*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*4 Ocak 2010*





Vaka ciddi, sulandırma diyorlar ya.. 

Bu tabir de yeni çıktı.. 

Sulandırmamak için elimden geleni yapıyorum ama maalesef kendi kendine sulandı!..

* * *

Haberleri alt alta diz, oku..

Cem Yılmaz’ın Yahşi Batı’sına gitmeye gerek yok..

Ağlamakla gülmek arası bir durum!..

* * *

Yılın son günü Ankara’da polis operasyon yaptı; arabadan ajan yerine aşçı çıktı.. 

Domates, marul, salatalık, soğan almış, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın evine gidiyormuş.. 

Ortalık ayağa kalktı..

Adam 9 yıldır kadrolu aşçıymış!..
TSK’da.. 

* * *

Başlık güzeldi ama..

O akşam komutan yemeksiz kaldı!..

Aç kalmış yani..

Aşçı neyin nesidir diye yılın son günü gece 10’a kadar sorgulanınca yemek yapamamış..

Komutan da yılbaşı yemeğini yiyememiş..

* * *

Bu olay üzerine Genelkurmay açıklama yaptı..

Ne hale geldik..

Bu olay toplumun ne hale geldiğinin göstergesi dediler.. Valla toplum bu hale geldi mi bilmiyorum ama koca koca kurumlara ‘bi haller’ oldu galiba..

Paranoya vaziyeti..

* * *

Başbakan Yardımcısı Arınç paranoya tabirine anında cevap verdi.. Bizi bu hale siz getirdiniz kıvamında..

Demiş ki..

*“üok fazla benzer olay yaşanıyor. Hangi olayın halkta paranoya yarattığı pek anlaşılamıyor”*

* * *

Aşçının bindiği arabada sebze torbaları varmış, elinde alışveriş fişleri..

Polisler ikna olmamış..

* * *

Arınç’tan önemli bir açıklama daha..

Diyor ki; Yolda birisi bana kozmik odada ne var ne yok diye soruyor..

Ahalinin derdi kozmik oda demek ki.. Merak bu ya.. İçinde ne var öğreneceğiz ama devlet sırrı diyorlar.. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin savcısı bile giremiyor..

Sadece hakim!

* * *

üözemediğim bir durum var.. 

Türkiye’de ilk defa bir soruşturmayı hakim yapıyor.. Notlar alıyor, peki o notları kime verecek!

Devlet sırrıysa savcıya verse suç!..

Kendi soruşturup kendi karar verse adalet tecelli etmeyecek..

*İddia makamı yok, savunma yok!.. Belgeleri onların görmesi suç..*

* * *

Bir de kozmik sefer tası çıktı malumunuz.

Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda günlerdir inceleme yapan, Arınç’a suikast var mı yok mu diye araştıran hakim meğerse on gündür evden sefer tasıyla yemek götürüyormuş..
Karargaha..

* * *

Valla gazetede beş sütuna haber..

Hakim, albayların, yarbayların, yüzbaşıların, teğmenlerin olduğu binada inceleme yapıyor..

Karnı acıkıyor..

Karavana yemem demiş.. Beni zehirlersiniz!..

Haber ilginçti ama.. şöyle yazmışlar.. Hakimin 10 gündür sefer tasından yemek yediği ortaya çıktı..

*Nasıl çıktı!..* 

* * *

Bu arada dün öğle saatlerinde Eskişehir’den kalkan trenle Haydarpaşa’dan kalkan tren Vezirhan yakınlarında kafa kafaya çakıştı..

Bir ölü 12 yaralı.. 

* * *

*Yahşi Batı gibi..*


*Bülent Arınç neden biplendi!..*

Bizim diziler Arap ülkelerinde moda oldu.. Reyting rekorları kırıyor..

Devlet Bakanı üağlayan;* “yerli otomobil, yerli giysiler kullanan dizileri teşvik edeceğiz”* demiş..

Gerekçesi şu..

Arap dizi seyredecek, baş kadın oyuncunun bluzunu, ayakkabısını beğenecek.. Erkek oyuncunun takım elbisesine hayran olacak.. 

Gelip alacak..

Peki markasını nasıl bilecek!..

Dizinin yönetmeni markayı gösterecek ki teşvik alacak..

Eee.. Suç!.. 

En ufak marka iması yapmak bile suç..

Bakan teşvik alacak diyor.. Yani para.. İyi de en küçük bir ihlale RTüK binlerce lira ceza kesiyor..

Kanallar yıldı bu işten.. 

* * *

Bu işin uzmanı RTüK üyesi Zahit Bey’dir.. Biriktirir biriktirir kendi aleyhine haber yapan kanala basardı cezayı..
(Deniz Feneri haberi yapanlara) 

Bakan Bey Zahit Bey’i nasıl aşacak!

* * *

Kanallar ne yapsın.. O sansür bu sansür.. Epey oldu.. RTüK’ten sorumlu Arınç, CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu için* “Gandi değil Dandi”* dedi ya..

Haberleri izliyorum.. 

Arınç, *‘Dandi’* derken bipleniyor.. Allah Allah dedim bu ne iş..

Telefon açtım sordum..

Niye biplediniz? 

Dediler ki; Dandi sakız markası ne olur ne olmaz. üç gün sonra reklam yaptınız diye keserler cezayı..

* * *

üağlayan’ın *‘dizilerle, kalplerinden sonra gardıroplarına gireceğiz’* sözü gerçekçi değil..

Diziler sıkıysa Türk malı kullansınlar..

Sıkıysa Türk malı kullandıklarını göstersinler..

Cezalar 300 bin liradan başlıyor da.. 



*53 milyar dolar olunca Başbakan ne diyecek?*

Ekim ayında.. Hükümet IMF ile anlaşırsa seçim var diye yazılar yazdım..

Karşı çıkan çok oldu.. 

O ayrı.. Seçim meselesini yazarım.. Anlatacağım başka..

Başbakan IMF ile anlaşacağımız sinyalini vermiş.. 

Yani borç alacağız..

Ekonomi uzmanlarına göre anlaşırsak 45 milyar dolar gelecek.. 

İyi para.. Karşı değilim..

Ama..

O parayı alırsak Başbakan ne diyecek merak ediyorum..

Hep der ya.. Biz geldiğimizde IMF’ye 22 milyar dolar borcumuz vardı, 8 milyar dolara indirdik.. 

Parayı alırsa.. 

45 artı 8 eder 53..

Demek ki 53 milyar dolar borcumuz olacak..

Yedi yılda nereden nereye.. 22 milyar dolardan 53 milyar dolara!

Başbakan IMF’ye* ‘he’* der mi?


...

----------


## bozok

*Tren gelmezola*


**

*TCDD yönetimi dünyanın en güvenli ulaşımını güvensizleştirdi... Artık iki günün biri tren kazası oluyor.*

Bir yandan da verimsiz diye hatları 
kapatıyor.

Ankara - Zonguldak arasında işleyen Karaelmas Ekspresi, Ankara - Kars arasında işleyen Erzurum Ekspresi, Kars - Akyaka , Diyarbakır - Adana, Kütahya - Balıkesir arasında işleyen yolcu trenlerinin seferlerine 1 Ocak’ta son verildi.

10 Ocak’tan itibaren Ankara - Malatya arasında işleyen 4 Eylül Mavi Treni seferlerine...

16 Ocak’tan itibaren Ankara - Basmane (İzmir) arasında işleyen 9 Eylül Ekspresi seferlerine son veriliyor...

Dünya demiryollarını geliştirirken bizim demiryolu sistemimiz içinde 11 bin kilometrelik hattın işlevsiz hale getirildiğini bildiriyor Birleşik Taşımacılık Sendikası.. 200 kilometrelik Ankara - Eskişehir hızlı tren hattı parlatılıp öne çıkarılırken, o gürültü arasında *11 bin kilometre uzunluğunda demiryolu hattı kaderine terk ediliyor.*

Tüm dünya; daha ekonomik, çevreye daha az zararlı, petrole bağımsız, can güvenliği yüksek diye demiryollarına yönelmişken, biz aksi yönde gidiyoruz ... Demiryolunu özendiren politikamız yok. İşletmeyi de beceremiyoruz.

*Böyle mi kalkınacak ülke?*



05.01.2010 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ BAKAN CAHİL üIKTI?*



*05.01.2010* 

Devlet Bakanı Zafer üağlayan, Türkiye'nin dünyada ihracat yapamadığımız 4 yer olduğunu belirterek, bu gümrük bölgelerinin de *Kuzey Mariana Adaları, Kiribati, Güney Vietnam* ve *Samoa* olduğunu bildirdi.

Bu haber medyaya yansıdı.

Ancak...

üağlayan’ın açıklamasında gözlerden kaçan çok önemli bir ayrıntı var.

O da şu ki; dünyada *Güney Vietnam adında bir ülke şu an yok.* 

Bakan üağlayan’ın bahsettiği Güney Vietnam, Kuzey Vietnam’la *1976 yılında birleşerek* Vietnam adını aldı.

Anlayacağanız; ihracat yapılmayan yerler arasında, *34 yıldır var olmayan bir ülkenin adını anan bir bakanımız var.* 



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Benzinde tarihi rekor kırdık
*
*

MEMUR* ve işçi emeklilerine küçücük zamlar yapan iktidar A’dan Z’ye her şeye zam getirdi. 

Türk toplumu bugün Avrupa’nın en pahalı benzin ve mazotunu kullanır hale getirildi. 

Benzin Hollanda’da 1.38, Finlandiya’da 1.32, Danimarka’da 1.31 Euro’ya satılıyor.

Türkiye’de ise 1.69 Euro.

Zaman Gazetesi bile benzin zammını şöyle değerlendirdi: 

*“Benzinde tarihi zam rekoru kırıldı.”* Tebrikler AKP...



Tufan Türenç / HüRRİYET / 06.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Sınav mizahı!*

Adli yargı sınavına üç kez girip üçünde de mülakatta elenen Ali Haydar Kara’nın durumunu okurlarımız öğrendiler. Buna benzer çok daha traji komik hikayelerin varlığını Adem Sevilmiş’in mektubundan öğreniyoruz...

Diyor ki okurumuz:

_“Ben de 5 defa idari yargı, 7 defa da adli yargı olmak üzere 12 defa yazılı sınava girdim. Yazılı sınavdan hepsinden geçtim. Mülakatta hepsinden elendim._

_Sınavımın iptali için Ankara 15. İdare Mahkemesi’nde açtığım dava reddedildi.”_

Acaba bu mektubu yazan Adem Sevilmiş şimdi nerede ne iş yapıyor? 

Sıkı durunuz...

“Ben 5 yıldır Ağrı ilinde Hazine Avukatı olarak çalışıyorum. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın da ildeki avukatıyım.”



*Kayak procesi*

Haberi Hürriyet’te şükrü Küçükşahin’in sütununda okuyoruz...

_“Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’daki illere kayak merkezleri inşa edilerek çocukların enerjilerini taş atmak yerine bu spor dalında harcaması planlanıyor”_muş. Devlet Bakanı Faruk üzak *“Sportif yönünün yanı sıra sosyal açıdan da projeyi önemsiyorum”* diyor. Bakan, Tunceli, Hakkari, Ağrı ve Van’da kurulacak kayak merkezleriyle yarışmaya elverişli pistler, telesiyej, teleski, kayak evleri ve kafeteryalar yapılacağını müjdeliyor.

Aksilik bu ya, aynı gün Hakkari Milli Eğitim Müdürü* “Hakkari’deki 68 köy okulunda tuvalet olmadığını”* anımsatıyor.

Ertesi gün de yine gazetelerde, Ağrı’nın Tutak ilçesine bağlı Adakent köyündeki öğrencilerin okula gitmek için kış soğuğunda nehri yüzerek geçtiklerini okuyoruz.

Her şeye rağmen kayak projesine olumlu bakmaya çalışıyoruz...
Ama sorular peşimizi bırakmıyor...

Bölgede çocuğuna ayakkabı alamayan yüz binlerce işsiz ana-baba en ucuzu 1000 TL’lik kayak takım ve giysilerini nasıl edinecek?

Değerli okurumuz Mustafa Saraç sözün burasında can alıcı soruyu soruyor:

- Bakanın polise taş atmaktan vazgeçirmeye çalıştığı çocuklar, snowboard yahut ski fiyatlarını görünce, bu kez kayak tesislerini ve spor mağazalarını taşlamaz mı!?

*İkinci soru:*

- Kız çocuğunu okula göndermeyen babalar kayak merkezine gönderir mi?

Sayın Bakan, Rize’de yapacağı bir konuşmanın notlarını karıştırmış bu yüzden istediği konuşmayı yapamamıştı.

Acaba yine notlar mı karıştı? Proje pek gerçeklere uymuyor da?


07.01.2010 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET

----------


## bozok

*PARAN üOK MU...* 
*İşçiye vermiyor, ama dışarıya haraç veriyor!*



Hatırlayın geçen yıl Türkiye hiç kullanmadığı doğal gazın karşılığı olarak, taahhütte bulundu diye İran’a yüzlerce milyon dolar açıktan para ödemişti. Aynı şey bugün Rusya için geçerli. Türkiye yine kullanmadığı doğal gaz için Rusya’ya da tamı tamına 1 milyar dolar ödeyecek.. Botaş’la Gazprom bu konuda iki ayrı görüşme yaptı, lakin Rus kurumu geri adım atmadı.. 

*Sorarım size böyle devlet yönetimi mi olur?* 

*Bir devlet açıktan nasıl haraç öder?* 

Hayır hayır, Rusya ya da İran’ı suçlamıyorum, sorumlu olan Türkiye ve onu yöneten AKP iktidarıdır.. Siz önceden taahhütte bulunur iseniz, karşı taraf elbette parayı ister. Bu nasıl devlet yönetmektir ki, kullanacağınız doğal gazı bile tahmin edemiyorsunuz? Her sene aynı rezillik. Türkiye aşiret devleti midir ki bu kadarlık bir öngörüde bile bulunamasın? Tekel işçisini, müktesep hakkını vermeyip, bu kışın soğuğunda havuza dökeceksin ama öbür tarafta milyar dolarları boş yere ödeyeceksin! 

*Rezillik değil de nedir bu?*




*S. üNKİBAR / 12.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*‘Elli altı atış’ta sıfır isabet!*



Hatırlarsınız; İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın, Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinden gelen talebe uyarak 56 hakim ve savcı hakkında* “dinleme izni”* verdiği ortaya çıkmıştı...

Ankara büromuzdan Kemal Göktaş’ın haberine göre, telefonları dinlenen 56 yargı mensubunun hiçbirinin Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’yle ilişkisi ortaya çıkarılamamış...

O nedenle, dinleme tutanaklarının imhasına karar verilmiş...

üstelik bu dinleme taleplerinin Adalet Bakanlığı’nın yetkisi dahilinde olmadığı netleşmiş...

Yani Bakanlık, hem düpedüz *“haddini”* aşmış!

Hem de* “56 atış”*ın hepsinde ıska geçmiş... şüphelendiği hakim ve savcıların birinde bile isabet kaydememiş...


***

Sen sıradan vatandaş... Sorum sana:

Sen Adalet Bakanı olsaydın, böyle bir skandaldan sonra ne yapardın?





M. MUTLU / 12.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*ücalan eski savunmasında İtalyan halkının 2010 yılını kutlamış!* 

*13.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Bakanlık inkar etti ama ücalan İtalyanların 2010 yılını kutladı*

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın _“Gazeteye yazı yazamaz, İtalyan gazetesindeki yazı eski savunmalardan uyarlanarak yazıldı”_ dediği, İl Manifesto’da yayımlanan ücalan makalesinde terörist başının İtalyan halkının 2010 yılını kutladığı ortaya çıktı.

ücalan’ın İtalyan İl Manifesto gazetesinde bir yazısının yayımlanacağı tartışmaları beraberinde getirmişti. Yazı gazetede 9 Ocak’ta yayımlandı. Basklıların Gara gazetesi de izleyen günlerde* “devrimci dayanışma”* çerçevesinde yazının İspanyolca versiyonuna yer verdi. Adalet Bakanlığı ise bu gelişmeler karşısında şu açıklamayı yaptı:


*-BAKANLIK: SAVUNMALARINDAN UYARLANDI-*

_“Bazı basın yayın organlarında, İmralı F Tipi Yüksek Güvenlikli Kapalı Ceza İnfaz Kurumunda terör suçlarından hükümlü olarak bulunan Abdullah ücalan’ın yazılarının bir İtalyan gazetesinde yayımlanmaya başladığı yönünde haberler yer almıştır._

_Ceza ve Güvenlik Tedbirlerinin İnfazı Hakkında Kanun ve ilgili Tüzük uyarınca, hükümlülerin gazetelere yayımlanmak üzere yazı göndermelerine ve gazete yazarlığı yapmalarına imkan bulunmamaktadır._

_Adı geçen hükümlünün de İtalyan gazetesine böyle bir yazı göndermesi söz konusu değildir. Konuyla ilgili olarak yapılan incelemede, haberlere konu olan yazının, hükümlünün daha önce Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne gönderdiği savunmalardan uyarlanarak yazıldığı anlaşılmıştır.”_


*-2010’U KUTLAMIş-*

Abdullah ücalan’ın ise gelecekteki benzerlerinin* “ilki”* olacağı belirtilen* "imzalı"* yazısına “_Tüm okuyucuları ve İtalyan dostları saygıyla selamlıyorum. Görüş ve düşüncelerim için bir platform olması vesilesiyle il manifesto gazetesinin tüm emekçilerine teşekkürlerimi sunuyorum”_ diye başladı. ANF’ye göre, ücalan’ın *“AİHM’e gönderdiği savunmalarından uyarlanarak yazıldı”* denilen yazısında yer alan kimi ifadeler şöyle:

_“-İtalya benim açımdan çok özel bir yeri ifade ediyor. Bu sadece Roma'ya Kürt Sorununun demokratik çözümü için çıktığım arayıştan dolayı değil, İtalyan tarihine ve mücadele birikimine duyduğum saygıdan kaynaklıdır…_

_- İmkan bulursam bu sayfada görüşlerimi İtalyan kamuoyuyla paylaşmak isterim. Yaşadığım ağır tecrit koşullarından dolayı doğrudan yazamazsam da görüşlerimi iletmeyi deneyeceğim…_

_- Beni Roma'dan İmralı'ya getiren uluslararası komplo ilgili gelişmelerle ilgili daha sonra bu sayfada yazmayı düşünüyorum._

_- 2009 yılında da benzer şekilde silahların susması ve kalıcı barış için Kandil'den bir grup gerillanın gelmesi de bu çabamızın 10 yıldır kesintisiz ve istikrarlı olarak yürüdüğünün göstergesidir…_

_- Avrupa ülkelerinde Kürt sorunun çözümü ve demokratikleşme çabasında olduğunu söylenen bugünkü AKP hükümeti ise bu işi en sinsi, karanlık ve aldatıcı tarzda yapmaktadır._

_- DTP'nin kapatılmasının arka planını yaratan, seçilmiş belediye Başkanlarının ellerini kelepçeleyerek adeta toplama kampına götürürcesine tek sıra halinde dizerek Kürtleri aşağılayan ve hiçleştiren zihniyette aynı hükümete aittir._

_- 2010 yılının bu ilk günlerinde yazdığım ilk yazımı bitirirken İtalyan halkının yeni yılını kutluyorum. Yeni yılın ezilen halkların, sınıfların ve cinslerin özgürlüğüne vesile olmasını diliyorum.”_ 


...

----------


## bozok

*Böyle hak olmaz!*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.01.2010*





Televizyonda İçişleri Bakanı’nı dinlerken yaptığı açıklamaya bir anlam verememiştim.

Hatta şakalaştık arkadaşlarla:

- Bakan Kürtçe konuşuyor galiba; ben bir şey anlamadım.

- Merak etme, Kürtçe bilenler de anlamamış!

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay *“Demokratik Açılım”*ın kararlılıkla devam edeceğini söylerken insan hakları bağlamında oluşturulacak yeni kurum ve kurulları sayıp döküyor ama bilinenlere hiçbir yenilik eklemiyordu.

O zaman söyledikleri ne anlama geliyor, kime ne mesaj veriyordu?

şu sözler önemli:

_“Türkiye artan gücünü terör desteklerini bitirmek için kullandı, kullanıyor. Gerçekten olumlu sonuçlar alıyoruz. Türkiye bu terörü artık taşımayacak.”_ 

Atalay’ın kullandığı şifreler, Habur’daki tiyatrodan ve Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Baydemir’in devlete yönelttiği galiz küfürden sonra kendini belli eden politika değişikliğini doğrulamaktadır bizce.

Bu değişiklik İmralı’daki terörist başını, oradan yönettiği PKK’yı ve hatta terör örgütünün siyasi kanadı olan partiyi muhatap almak şöyle dursun, yok sayan ve hatta onu aşağılayan bir siyaseti inşa edecek gibi görünüyor.

üünkü bu şekilde demokratik haklarla terörün bahaneleri yok edilirken bir yandan da* “teröristle pazarlık”* yapılıyor şüphesinin doğuracağı siyasi faturalar püskürtülecektir.


*Teröre son vermek* 

Ayrıca *“Kürt Açılımı”* perdesi açıldığı günden bu yana bölücü örgütü tatmin edecek bir uzlaşmayı sağlamaya anayasanın da, toplumsal gerçeklerin de izin vermeyeceğini bilen biliyordu.

Tek devlet, tek millet idealine sadakat sınırları içinde kalacak hakların terör örgütüne silah bıraktırmayacağı baştan belliydi.

İktidar nihayet bu gerçeği görmüş olabilir mi?

İçişleri Bakanı Atalay’ın sözleri bu işareti veriyor. Ama dikkat!..

İktidar böyle bir durumda terör örgütünü azdıracağını hesap ederek yeni bazı tedbirler almaya hazır olmalıdır.

Birinci tedbir, şiddete inanmayan Kürt vatandaşları parti kurmaya özendirmek için seçim barajını makul sınıra çekmek;

İkinci tedbir de savaşan bir ordunun ihtiyacı olan morali askere verecek basireti göstermek, saygı ve güven duygusunu ayağa kaldırmaktır.

Kürt Açılımı duvara dayandı. Sürecin tek yararı terörün bir süre durması oldu.

Ama yaratılan beklentinin karşılanmasına imkan olmadığı ve bu sükÃ»netin kalıcı olmayacağı belliydi.


*Böyle devlet olmaz*

Zaten uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı yapan PKK’nın bu kanlı ve çok karlı ticaretten vazgeçerek kendisini tasfiye edeceğini beklemek saflık olurdu.

İrlanda’daki terörün tasfiye yönteminin PKK için de uygulanabileceği hayaline kapılanlar, bizdeki örgütün mafya karakterinden gelen farklılığını gözden kaçırıyor.

ücalan’ın avukatları aracılığıyla yaptığı duyurulardan sonuncusu dün geldi.

Yakında askeri operasyonların artacağını söyleyen ücalan, nefes alma ve uykusuzluk sorunu çektiğini, sağlığının iyi olmadığını, yanına konulan hükümlülerle birlikte eylem yapacaklarını duyurdu.

*Dünyanın hangi demokrasisi, kırk bin ölümün müsebbibi olan bir teröristin ortalığı ateşe vermek için sempatizanlarına düzenli olarak mesajlar, talimatlar iletmesine izin vermiş veya veriyor?*

Daha önce *“nefes alamıyorum”* sözünden sonra kentleri yangın yerine çeviren ve çocukları kalkan olarak kullanan vicdansızlığın bütün suçunu ücalan’a mı yükleneceğiz?

*İmralı emirnamelerinin yayınlanmasına göz yumanlara kimse hesap sormayacak mı?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Hakarete sermaye olmak*



Dost ve müttefik bildiğimiz iki ülkenin, iki önemli yayın organında ülkemiz ile ilgili iki haber-yorum yayınlandı.

Birinci haber İngiltere’den.* ”The Economist“* dergisinde yayınlanan 31.12.2009 tarihli, *”Türkiye Ve Generalleri, Lanetli Planlar“* başlıklı yazı şöyle diyor: 

_”2009 TSK için ‘rezil’ bir yıl oldu!..“, ” .. Orduyu lekeleyen her yeni olayın ortaya çıkmasının, ardından, daha fazla Türk, ordunun gerçekten devletin altını oymakta olduğu konusunda kaygılanıyor “_

Devam ediyor yazı: 

_”Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un, genelde yaptığı, “ordunun adını lekelemek isteyen bilinmeyen düşmanlar” homurdanmalarına rağmen şimdi hükümetle işbirliği yaptığı görülüyor.“_

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin en büyük komutanının feryatlarını *”homurdanma“* olarak nitelemekten kaçınmayan bu haya yoksunları, yazılarını şu yorumla bitiriyor: 

_”Son skandalların en cesaretlendirici detayı ise, bunları ortaya çıkaranların kendi içlerindeki başına buyruk isimleri ele vermeyi amaçlayan subaylar olması.“_

Türk ordusunu dalaveracı, hınzır, ülkeyi istikrarsızlaştırıcı unsur, skandallar yuvası, darbeci, demokrasinin önünde en büyük engel, lanetli ve alçakça planların hazırlayıcısı gösteren ve bu yönde dışardan yazılar yazan ve yorum yapanların adı bellidir: 

Düşman!..

Peki, kendi ülkesinin ordusu için bu yorumları yapan ve yorumlara ortak olanların adı nedir? 

Adını siz koyun!

Gelelim ikinci yazıya. Bu yazı da, 23.12.2009 tarihli New York Times’dan. Yazı, Başbakan ve eşinin ABD ziyaretiyle ilgili. Prof. Barry Rubin tarafından kaleme alınmış.

Yazar, sözü, Erdoğanlar’ın karşılanma seromonisine getirmekte ve yorumlarını devam ettirmektedir:

_”Obama ile görüşmek üzere, Washington’a gelen Başbakan ve eşinin, karşılanma seromonisini gösteren fotoğraflara bir göz atın ve ürperin._

_...Erdoğan’ın eşi Emine, bir hijap (Türkiye’de türban deniyor) giymiş, ancak görünüşüne ve haline bakın, kendini geri planda tutan, döküntü bir köle gibi duruşuna bakın... Başı sanki, kadın olmanın verdiği utanç ve teslimiyetle yığılıp kalmış bir pozda. Ve dördüncü fotoğrafta, görevinden kovulmuş sessizce sıvışan bir hizmetçi görünümünde.“_

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için bu yorumlar onur kırıcıdır. Feryadımız bundandır!.. Ancak, bu feryatlar hedefe ulaşamamaktadır. üünkü yorumların sermayesi sermayesi bizdendir, içimizdendir. Bu yüzden yorum sahiplerinin nereden cesaret aldığını sormak, suya çizgi atmaktır. Sorulacak hesaplar listesine, ülkemizi bu yorumlara düçar edenleri de eklemeyi unutmayalım!..

(haberin ingilizce orijinali için:

http://www.globalpolitician.com/26122-feminism-middle-east)


** Halil Arık*


*18.01.2010 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Açılımın fotoğrafı!*

**

Bugünkü VATAN’ın birinci sayfasındaki o büyük fotoğrafa tekrar bakın n’olur?

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, terörle mücadelede şehit olanların yakınlarına *“Devlet üvünç Madalyası”* takarken, şehit Yüzbaşı Tekin Işık’ın ak saçlı, ak sakallı babası Muharrem Işık yere yığılıyor...

Bunu gören eşi de sahneye fırlamak istiyor feryat ederek; ama o da fenalık geçiriyor...


***

Sözüm; ne olduğu belli olmayan bir* “açılım paketi”*ni aylardır cilalayan...

*“Analar ağlamasın”* edebiyatıyla Kürt ayrılıkçılara taviz üstüne taviz veren...

*“Açılım”*a karşı çıkanları, iki cihanda da *“lekeli”* ilan eden herkese:

Bu anneler, babalar; çocuklarını, sizin bugün bir çırpıda vazgeçebildiğiniz bazı değerler için kaybetti...

Tamam her şeyi açarsınız da... 

Sahneye yığılıp kalan bu babanın bir daha asla açılmamak üzere kapanan umutlarının önünü de açabilir misiniz?



MUSTAFA MUTLU / VATAN GZT. / 20.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Her alanda gerilemek!*


*üzcan YENİüERİ*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*22.01.2010*






Türkiye, ciddi ve tarihi sayılabilecek gelişmeleri birbiri peşi sıra yaşıyor. Son bir hafta içinde ikisi içeride ikisi dışarıda dört önemli olay meydana geldi. Bunlardan ilki, üankaya’da düzenlenen *“Devlet üvünç Madalyası”* töreni sırasında meydana geldi: Bir şehit babası Cumhurbaşkanı’nın önünde bayılarak yere yığıldı. Ardından şehit anasının feryadı duyuldu. şehidin kız kardeşinin sitemi salonu doldurup arşı alaya yükseldi. Vatan için hayatını feda eden şehitlerin ardından gözünü, bacağını ve dalağını kaybedenler övünç madalyalarını aldılar. Bu tören bir kez daha milletin yüreğini dağlayan görüntülere neden oldu.

üankaya’da bu tören sırasında yaşananlar, milletin vicdanını ciddi biçimde sızlatmıştır. Bu görüntüler milletin vicdanını sızlattı da devletin ya da devletlülerin vicdanını sızlattı mı? İşte orası biraz tartışılır. 


*ülüm orucu dosta karşı tutulur!*
İkinci Olay; TEKEL işçilerinin Türk İş Genel Merkezi önünde bir süreden beri sürdürdükleri oturma eylemini açlık grevine dönüştürmeleri sırasında meydana geldi. Otuzun üzerinde işçinin durumu ağırlaştığı için hastaneye kaldırıldı. İşin şakaya gelir tarafı yok. Binlerce işçi hak arama mücadelesi sırasında çok büyük travmalar yaşadı. İnsanlar kış ve kıyamette göz yaşları içinde son çare olarak hükümeti insafa getirmek için ölüm orucuna yatıyorlar. Hükümet aldırmaz görünüyor. Sosyal bir felaket yaşanması an meselesidir. Başta hükümetin olmak üzere herkesin sorumluluk duygusu içinde hareket etmesi gerekiyor.

TEKEL işçilerine de buradan şunu hatırlatmak şart oldu: ülüm orucu dosta karşı tutulur. Kendinize dost olarak bilmediğiniz kurum ve kişilere karşı tuttuğunuz ölüm orucunu bir kez daha gözden geçiriniz!


*AKP’nin Ermeni saflığı!*
üçüncü bir olay da, Ermenistan Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasında imzalanan protokolü onaylamasıydı. 

Ermenistan mahkemesi, iki ülke arasında kurulmasında mutabık kalınan ortak tarih komisyonunun görevini tayin ederek onayladı. Buna göre* “Tarih komisyonu, soykırımı dünyaya kabul ettirecektir”.* Bu son gelişme, AKP iktidarına Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki sorunların spor, peynir ve kilise tamiratına indirgenemeyecek kadar derin olduğunu öğretmiş olmalıdır. Bu arada Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesinin yıl dönümünde oğlunun yaptığı konuşmada *“Avdık yem olduk”* sözleri dikkat çekmeyecek gibi değildir.


*Kıbrıs’ta Orms Davası şoku!*
Dördüncü bir gelişme de Kıbrıs’ta Orms Davasıyla ilgili olarak yaşandı. Dava ile İngiltere yüksek mahkemesi, Kuzey Kıbrıs’ın toprakları üzerinde Güney Kıbrıs Rum Mahkemelerinin kararlarını geçerli saydı.

Son bir hafta içinde meydana gelen gelişmeler gösteriyor ki, Türkiye içeride ve dışarıda her alanda gerilemeye devam ediyor. Türkiye, İsrail ile ilişkilerde* “Alçak Koltuk=üzür”* ikilemiyle idare ederken Kıbrıs’ta geriliyor. Teröristlerin teslim olması için açılım yapayım derken Apo’nun liderliği pekiştiriliyor. Soykırım iddialarından kaçınmak için Ermenistan ile protokol yaparken soykırımın dünya genelinde tanınması için tarih komisyonu kurmuş oluyor! 

Bütün göstergeler bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin bir şeyleri yanlış anladığını ve yanlış yaptığını gösteriyor! 

*Sizce de bu ülkede bir şeyler yanlış gitmiyor mu?*

...

----------


## bozok

*“Köprü”ye getiren “açılım”lar*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*22.01.2010*





Bir güreş terimi bu. Rakibi alt etmek için bir oyun yaparsınız ama rakip sizi evirip çevirir ve köprüye getirir. üünkü o yapacağınız hamleye karşı hazırlıklıdır. Köprüye geldikten sonra iki omuzun da yere değmemesi için artık inanılmaz bir mücadele vermek zorunda kalırsınız. Yoksa tuş olmak işten değildir.

Türkiye dış politikada yaptığı her hamlede kendi oyunuyla köprüye geldi. 

Son oyundan başlayalım. Ermenistan’la ilişkiler normalleştirilecek, ezber bozulacaktı. Bu amaçla üç ay önce iki hükümet arasında protokoller imzalandı. Ermeni tarafı, son anda mızıkçılık yapıp, Türk Dışişleri Bakanı’nın konuşmasına bile engel oldu. İmza töreni medyada* “tarihi adım”* olarak sunuldu. Karabağ dahil, topraklarının beşte biri Ermenistan tarafından işgal edilmiş olan Azerbaycan’ı küstürmek pahasına böyle bir adım atıldı. İki gün önce Ermenistan Anayasa Mahkemesi, protokollerin, _“Osmanlı Türkiye’sinde ve ’Batı Ermenistan’da yapılan soykırımın uluslararası planda tanınması milli amacı”_ na aykırı olamayacağı kararını verdi. Ankara’ya *“soykırım”* kartını bir kez daha gösterdi.

şimdi Ankara’nın durumu şu:* Ya soykırım iddialarını kabul edecek ya da meşhur “Ermeni açılımı”ndan vazgeçecek.* Azerbaycan’la barışma çabası da cabası...



***


Kıbrıs’ta durum farklı değil. Türkiye, Rum bandıralı gemilere limanlarını açma taahüddüne yine bir protokolle imzayı bastı. Bu, Kıbrıs’ın Rum devleti olarak Türkiye tarafından tanınması anlamına geliyordu. şimdi AB bastırdıkça bastırıyor, *“Haydi limanlarını, havaalanlarını Rum yönetimine aç”* diye. 

Ankara’nın durumu şu: *Ya* limanlarını Rum gemilerine açacak* ya da* meşhur* “Kıbrıs açılımı”* ndan vazgeçecek.

Bir de Kuzey Irak olayına bakalım.* “Kürt açılımı”* adıyla başlatılan süreç tıkandı. üünkü tıkanmaya mahkÃ»mdu. İçeriği bir türlü belli olmayan ve sürekli *“Her ne pahasına olursa olsun”* ya da *“Her şeye rağmen”, “Sonuna kadar gireceğiz”* gibi kararlılık sözleriyle gündemde tutulan bu *“açılım”* ortalığı karıştırmaktan başka bir işe yaramadı. üünkü terör örgütüne silah bıraktırmadan yapılacak bir açılımın ters tepeceği belliydi. Terör örgütü de Habur’daki gösteriyle yaptığı gibi koşullarını dayatmakta gecikmedi.

şimdi Ankara’nın durumu şu: *Ya terör örgütüne ve arkasındaki güçlere ödünler verme durumunda kalacak ya da “Kürt açılımı” ndan vazgeçecek.*


***


Gelelim, *“Orta Doğu açılımı”* na... Hamas’la sıcak ilişkilere kadar uzanan bu açılımın sonunda İsrail ile ilişkiler neredeyse kopma noktasına geldi. İsrail’in varlığından ve yaptıklarından en çok ve doğrudan doğruya zarar gören, hatta onlarla savaş halinde olan Arap ülkelerinden bile daha ileri gidilerek, bu stratejik ortaklığa büyük darbe vuruldu. Karşılığında da hiç bir şey elde edilemedi. Orta Doğu ülkelerinde sokaktaki insanın *“Kurtlar Vadisi”* vs gibi Türk dizilerine hayran olmasının ötesinde bir kazanım yok. 

şimdi Ankara’nın durumu şu: *Ya* İsrail’le barışacak *ya da* Orta Doğu’da müttefiksiz kalacak.

Demek ki, Ermeni, Kürt, Kıbrıs, Orta Doğu konularında* “açılım”, “tarihi fırsat”, “büyük adım”, “sıfır sorun”* gibi kulağa hoş gelen sloganlarla başlatılan girişimlerin hepsi ters tepmiştir. 

Türkiye, bu işlere kendisi girişmiş, kendi oyunuyla köprüye gelmiştir. Kimseye söyleyecek bir söz de yoktur.

Bu sorunların her biri, tarihsel kökleri olan derin ve büyük sorunlardır ve* “ben yaptım oldu”* zihniyetiyle çözülecek sorunlar değildir. Bazen *siz yaparsınız olmaz. O zaman* “ayıkla pirincin taşını sözü” bile vahameti anlatmaya yetmez.

...

----------


## bozok

*Darbe planları uçuşuyor, hükümet nerede?*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*25.01.2010*





Sevgili okurlar; çok açık bir şey söylemek istiyorum, artık gerçekten içim daralıyor. Ne tarafa baksanız bir ihanet, alçaklık, yalan, dolan, hile, kurnazlık. Türkiye sevgisizliği diz boyu. 

Kendilerine* “demokrat, liberal, aydın”* diyen ve taktıkları bu maske ile faşistliklerini gizlediklerini sananların seviyesizliği... Sizin de içiniz daralmıyor mu!


*İşin en kötü yanı*

Tabii bunun en kötü yanı da, hayasız ve seviyesiz saldırılar, yalanlar, kurnazlıklar ve sevgisizlikler nedeniyle siz de ister istemez savunmaya geçmek durumunda kalıyorsunuz. Bizim ahlak ve namusumuz, demokrasiye, hukuka bağlılığımız, insan sevgimiz bir tür salaklık olarak algılandığı için açıkçası çoğu kez ne yapacağımızı da bilemiyoruz.


*Balyoz darbesi!*

Geçen haftanın en önemli olayı kuşkusuz yine aynı kaynaktan yayınlanan Balyoz adlı darbe planıydı. Cami bombalamaktan, kendi uçağımızı düşürmeye, suikastlardan gazeteci listelerine kadar pek çok korkunç senaryoyu içinde barındıran bu plan çok tartışıldı.


*Muhatabı var mı?*

Hesapta bu plan AKP hükümetini düşürmeyi hedefliyor ama, hükümeti ara ki bulasın. Tam tersine Başbakan Erdoğan sanki başbakan değil de muhalefet lideri gibi *“Bizi karanlık tünellere sokmak istiyorlar, bu hain planlara boyun eğmeyiz”* dedi. üstüne bir de *“Biz zaten zamanında bunları biliyorduk”* da demez mi...


*Ne işe yararsınız*

Bu durumda hükümete *“Peki siz ne işe yararsınız?”* diye sormak gerekmez mi? Madem zamanında biliyordunuz neden harekete geçmediniz? Yoksa bunu bir suç olarak görmediniz mi ya da karanlık bir oyun olduğunu anlamadınız mı? Haydi diyelim zamanında biraz çekingenlik vardı, bugün bu kadar plan havalarda uçuşurken neden müdahale edilmiyor?


*Görev Başbakan’dadır*

Bu açıdan bakınca şu anda yaşadığımız bu sorunun çözüm anahtarı iktidarın elinde. Başbakan şikayet edeceğine hemen duruma el koymak zorundadır. *“Yargı kararını verir”* söyleminin hiçbir anlamı yoktur. Yargıdan önce Başbakan gereğini yapar, durumu açığa çıkarır ve gerekirse yargıya havale eder.


*Genelkurmay’a düşen*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Balyoz’la ilgili açıklamalar yaptı. Bunların kamuoyunu tatmin ettiğini söyleyemem. Ancak Genelkurmay’a düşen başka bir görev daha var. Birkaç kezdir *“asimetrik savaştan”* söz ediyorlar. Artık bu tanıma da bir açıklık getirmeleri ve kimlerin bu savaşı sürdürdüğünü belgeleriyle ortaya koymaları gerek.


*Gazeteci listeleri*

Gelelim Başbakan’ın muhalefet gibi şikayet ettiği Balyoz olayındaki gazeteci listelerine. Böyle bir planda gazeteci listeleri hazırlamak askeri kafayla belki anlaşılabilir ama bunları *“darbeciler-demokratlar”* ayırımı yaparak yayınlamak ancak alçaklıkla açıklanabilir. Listeye baktığınızda gördüğünüz ortak nokta, o isimlerin o dönemde gazete, televizyon ve dergilerde yetkili konumda bulunmaları. Galiba nasıl olsa kimse anlamaz diyerek bazı eklemeler de yapılmış. Tıpkı 28 şubat’taki gibi.


*Gazeteciden suç duyurusu*

Balyoz olayındaki diğer dikkat çekici noktalardan biri de, planın CD’lerinin verildiği gazetecinin savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunması. Bir gazetecinin yazdığı zaten aynı zamanda suç duyurusudur. Bunu da aşıp savcılığa koşma gayretkeşliğini gazetecilik olarak açıklamak mümkün değildir. Ayrıca o savcıların da *“Siz bu belgeleri nasıl buldunuz?”* diye sormamaları da çok ilginç.


*Askeri-sivil yargı*

Sevgili okurlar, gelelim geçen haftanın önemli gelişmelerinden birine daha. Anayasa Mahkemesi bir gece yarısı operasyonuyla askeri yargıyı büyük oranda sivil yargıya bağlayan hükmü iptal etti. İlke olarak askeri yargı-sivil yargı ayırımının bizdeki kadar keskin olmasının yanlış olduğunu düşünüyorum. Türkiye’de de çağdaş demokratik ülkelerdeki kıstaslar geçerli olmalı.


*Anayasa maddesi*

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararı üzerine maskeli aydınlar ayağa kalktılar. Askeri vesayetin yine Anayasa Mahkemesi üzerinde etkili olduğunu, demokratikleşme adımlarına çelme takıldığını ileri sürdüler. Bu kararla askeri yargıya devredilmesi gereken bazı dosyaları bahane ederek içlerindeki Türkiye sevgisizliğini yine boşaltmaya başladılar.


*İşin gerçeği ne?*

Oysa Anayasa Mahkemesi ne siyasi bir karar almıştır ne de askeri vesayete boyun eğmiştir. Yasa daha çıkarılırken, hazırlayanlar bunun Anayasa’nın 145’inci maddesine aykırı olduğunu biliyordu. 145’inci madde dururken böyle bir yasa çıkarılamazdı. Anayasa Mahkemesi buna dayanarak karar verdi. Başkan Haşim Kılıç’ın bile muhalefet etmemesi bunun en büyük kanıtı değil mi?


*‘Uyumayın’ demişti*

Başbakan Erdoğan, o yasa çıkarken bunun Anayasa’ya aykırı olduğunu bilmiyor muydu? O da biliyordu. Ama kamuoyunun karşısına geçerek *“Uyumuşlar, ne yapalım yani”* demeyi tercih etti. üünkü amaç popülizm yaparak halkı etkilemek. Oysa o sırada hissetsek bile asıl hedefin ne olduğunu tam anlamamıştık. şimdi bu da ortaya çıktı..


*Beyin yıkama şansı*

*Oyun şu:* ünce Anayasa’ya aykırı bir yasa çıkarıldı. Bu yasaya dayanılarak muvazzaf subayların tutuklanması sağlandı. Ardından yeni darbe planları piyasaya sürüldü. Beklendiği gibi yasa Anayasa Mahkemesi’nden döndü. Ama elde müthiş bir beyin yıkama şansı kaldı: *“Darbelerle, çetelerle mücadele ediyorduk ama yine çelme takıldı.”* 


*Referandum numarası*

Geçen hafta yazdığım *“referandum numarası”* yazısı böyle bir oyun oynanacağına işaret ediyordu. şimdi güya demokratikleşme adına hızlı bir referandumun gündeme gelmesi söz konusu. Zaten değişmesi gerektiğine inandığım 145. madde değiştirilerek kavramlardan habersiz halkın önüne *“darbeleri önlüyoruz”* adı altında konulacak. Buna da milli irade denilecek.


*Tekel direnişi*

Sevgili okurlar, buz gibi havaya rağmen Tekel işçilerinin direnişi sürüyor. Hükümet ise sanki hiçbir şey olmuyormuş gibi davranıyor. Bakanlar Kurulu konuyu gündeme bile almazken Başbakan Erdoğan’ın öfkeli sözleri sanıyorum kamuoyunun büyük bölümünü şaşırttı. Bir iktidar halkıyla bu kadar ters gitmeye başlamışsa, bir şeylerin sonu da geliyor demektir.


*Mustafa Sarıgül olayı*

Geçen hafta birçok önemli olayın yanı sıra Mustafa Sarıgül’e sorduğum sorular gündeme damgasını vurdu. Sarıgül okurların gönderdiklerimden derlediğim sorulara 4 gün boyunca cevap verdi. Peki, Sarıgül’ün cevapları ne derece tatmin etti. Sadece şunu söyleyeyim, Sarıgül’e sorduğum sorular ve gelen cevapları gördüğüm kadarıyla okunma ve yorum rekoru kırdı. Yorumların yüzde 90’ına yakını ise olumlu değildi.


*Bu hafta yazacağım*

Tabii pek çok okur, sorulardan ve alınan cevaplardan sonra bana da soru yönelterek “*Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?”* diyorlar. Ben konunun tarafı, hasmı ya da muhalefeti değilim. Sizlerden gelen soruları yönelttim, cevaplarını da aldım. Buna karşın elbette benim de cevaplarla ilgili görüşlerim var. Bunları da hafta içinde yazmaya çalışacağım.

Hepinize iyi haftalar...

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan Yardımcısı’nın bile haberi olmamış!*



Telefon dinleme mevzuu sıradan muhabbetlerin bile baş konusu oldu..

üoğunluk kuşkulu.. Hele siyasetçiler, yazarlar, işadamları!.. 

Kuşkulu olanlardan biri de Türkiye Partisi lideri şener.. Açık açık söyledi; *“Başbakan beni dinlettiriyordur”* dedi..

İddiasını daha da ileri götürdü; *“TİB’in başkanından odacısına kadar tüm çalışanlarını bizzat başbakan seçti”* dedi..

Ruhat Mengi’nin Star’da yayınlanan Her Açıdan programında birlikte olduk.. 

Sordum..

Dedim ki TİB kurulurken (Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı dinleme işinin tek merkezde toplanması için 2006 Temmuz’unda faaliyete geçti) siz Başbakan Yardımcısı’ydınız..

*Neden o gün söylemediniz de* bugün bu iddiaları ortaya atıyorsunuz..

Yanıtı çok düşündürücüydü..

şener dedi ki; _“TİB’in kurulması bakanlar kurulunda konuşulmadı. Torba yasanın sonuna eklendi, tamamen Başbakan’a bağlandı. 2007 yılının sonlarına doğru yapısından haberim oldu”_

*Başbakan Yardımcısı’nın bile haberi yok!*

Düşündürücü sözcüğü yetersiz kaldı..

Ekledi..

_“Başbakan muteber ve mutemet bir adamını başkan yaptı.. O kişi muteber ve mutemet adamlarını Başbakan’ın onayıyla yerleştirdi. Gerisini siz düşünün”_

* * *

Başbakan’ın bir cevabı olur herhalde!



M. TEZKAN / MİLLİYET / 25.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Hükümetin de ‘haddini bilmesi’ gerekir!*



*BAşBAKAN Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*’ın, direnişteki *Tekel işçileri* ile ilgili söylediği son sözleri okurken, *“hükümetin otoriter bir yönetim anlayışı olmadığını”* savunmak durumunda olan yandaş yazarların ne düşündüklerini merak ettim.

Dünyanın demokratik ülkelerinde haksızlığa uğradıklarına inanan işçilerin direnmesi, örgütlü bir tepki ortaya koymaları normal karşılanır.

Hiçbir Başbakan da çıkıp işçilere *“Haddini bil”* demez.

üünkü bilinir ki demokratik bir toplumda, toplumdaki değişik kesimlerin ortak çıkarlarını savunmak için örgütlenmeleri, sivil bir tepki ortaya koymaları normaldir. 

Anormal olan bu tür şeylerin olmamasıdır.

*Demokratik toplumda “haddini bilmesi gereken” öncelikle iktidar gücünü ellerinde tutanlardır.*

Demokrasi sandıktan çıkan oy sayısından ibaret bir rejim değildir.

Evet, ülkeyi seçimle iş başına gelen hükümetler yönetir ancak tek başına değillerdir.

*Bağımsız yargının varlığına, yürütmenin eylem ve işlemlerinin denetlenmesine tahammül etmeleri gereklidir ki bizde böyle bir durum da görülmüyor*.

Hükümetin her iki eyleminden biri yargı kararlarının ardından dolaşmayı amaçlıyor. O da yetmiyor, *yargıç ve savcıların atanması siyasallaştırılmaya çalışılıyor*.

*Hükümet, sivil toplum kuruluşlarına karşı tahammülsüz!* Onları bırakın dinlemeyi varlıklarını görmeye bile tahammüllü değil.

*Bağımsız medya istemiyor*. Basındaki muhalif sesleri susturmak için yasal ve yasa dışı her türlü yöntemi deniyor. *Böyle bir ülkede “otoriter bir yönetim anlayışını” yerleştirmeye çalışan “sivil darbe” özleminden söz etmeyeceksek, neyi konuşacağız?*


*‘Dünyanın en kısa kitabı’ olmalıydı*

*AKP*’nin il başkanlarına dağıttığı *“Demokratik açılım adına neler yapıldı”* kitabını göremedim. İnternette aradım, bulamadım. O nedenle bilgilerim, gazetelerde yayımlanan haberlerle sınırlı.

*Gördüğüm şu: Kitabın adı yanlış!* üünkü *“demokratik açılım adına neler yapıldı”* sorusuna verilecek yanıtlarla *dünyanın en kısa kitabı hazırlanabilirdi*. Kitap 133 sayfadan oluştuğuna göre bu daha çok *“neler yapılacak”* konusu ile ilgili olmalı.

Ancak, gazetelere yansıdığı kadarıyla orada da tereddütler var.

Yeri geldiğinde *“neye mal olursa olsun, sonuna kadar gideceğiz”* diyorlar ama kitaba genel bir *“utangaçlık”* hakim!

*“Teröre bulaşmamış teröristlerin ceza almadan geri dönmeleri”* meselesi ile ilgili yazılanlar bunu düşündürtüyor.

*Belli ki dağdakiler silah bırakıp dönmeden bu işin çözümlenemeyeceğinin farkına varmışlar ama dilleri bir türlü “af” demeye varmıyor!*

Açılımın yapılamamasından muhalefet suçlanıyor ama TBMM’deki bunca sandalye çokluğuna rağmen neden bir adım atılamadığı sorusunun yanıtı da yok.

*Madem muhalefet, açılım süreci nedeniyle oylarının düşeceğinden korkuyor, neden süreç hızlandırılmıyor? Onun yanıtı da yok!*

Bu yönüyle bakarsak kitabın adının *“açılım süreci diyoruz da aslında canımız pek de yapmak istemiyor”* şeklinde olması daha doğru olurdu.

Kitabın *Salih Memecan*’ın karikatürleri ile süslenmiş olması da Memecan için bir talihsizlik olmalı.

Gazetede çizdiği karikatürleri ile iktidarı desteklemek başka şeydir, bir fikri hakkın kullanılmasıdır. Ama bir siyasi partinin kitabını resimlemek başka bir şeydir, bir gazeteci için iftihar edilecek bir durum sayılmamalıdır.



Mehmet Y. YILMAZ / hurriyet.com.tr / 25 Ocak 2010

----------


## bozok

*Başbakanın gerilimleri*



Başbakan son konuşmasında, ki bu konuşma sadece gerilimli değil, yüksek gerilimli bir konuşmaydı. *”Gerilimin tarafı olmayız“* dedi. 

Aynı konuşmada işçilere, işçi liderlerine, çok kabaca çıkışmakla kalmadı, meçhul bir muhatabı da şöyle uyardı:

_”Bugün benim elimde güç var deme. Yarın o güç elinden gider. Güç elinden gidince halk nezdinde nasıl yargılanacaksın, bunun hesabını yap._ 

Kulaklarıma inanamadım. Bunları kaç yıldır halk, muhalefet, şimdi de içleri yana yana işçiler Başbakana söylüyor. Hatta bunu söylerken *“yüce divan”* lafı da ediyorlar.

İsraille yürüttüğü yapay gerilimden, artık hiç söz etmiyorum.




Afet ILGAZ / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*MEüHUL...
IMF bilmecesi!*

Bu şekilde değil koca bir devleti, sıradan bir şirketi bile yöneten biri anında kapıya konur yani işini kaybeder ama Türkiye’de bu olmuyor. Anlaşılacak gibi değil, tam bir yıldır Türkiye IMF ile görüşüyor ve ne olacağı ise hala meçhul? Sorarım size böyle bir anlayış ya da metotla ülke ekonomisi nereye gider? Gideceği yer malum, kriz bizi teğet geçecek derken ahali yani yüz binler ve milyonlar elektrik faturalarını bile ödeyemez duruma gelir ve karanlıkta kalır. Evet Türkiye’deki tablo budur. Bırakın koca bir ülkeyi hangi şirket aylarca süren belirsizliklerle yoluna devam edebilir? AKP iktidarının IMF konusunda takındığı tutum budur. Bir gün anlaşma var derlerken, ertesi gün yoktur. Yahu müzakere denilen şey birkaç gün bilemediniz birkaç hafta sürer. Aradan onlarca ay ve yıl geçti henüz sonuç yok! Ne diyeyim, bir millet neye layık ise o şekilde yönetilirmiş!


S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 29.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Kuyulardan kemikler fışkırıyor demiştin, nerede Tayyip bey?*




Hatırlayın ABD’nin efsane başkanı Clinton, Monica olayından ötürü neredeyse azlediliyordu.

Hayır suçu Monica ile ilişki kurması değil, o ilişkiyi yalanlamasıydı!

Amerikan kamuoyu ve adaleti, ilişkiyi bile sineye çekebilirken yalanı kabullenmiyor.

Gerçekten de devlet adamlarının yalana müracaat etmesi dünyanın her yerinde aynı tepkiyi görüyor.

Bu genel tespiti sunduktan sonra gelin kısa bir arşiv turuna çıkalım..

Yok yok ben sizi öyle Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yaptığı gibi CHP’yi eleştirmek adına onlarca yıl geriye yani Milli şef dönemine götürmeyeceğim birkaç ay öncesini aktaracağım.

Hatırlayın kısa bir süre önce tıpkı bugünkü Kafes ya da Balyoz hikayeleri misali yine TSK aleyhinde, kuyulardan kemikler fışkırıyor ajitasyonlu psikolojik operasyon kampanyaları vardı.

Televizyoların naklen yayını eşliğinde günlerce güya asit kuyularına atılan ölülerin iskeletleri arandı.

Güneydoğudaki DTP belediyelerine ait iş makinelerinin topyekün destek verdiği bu kazı ve aramalar günlerce devam etti ve ülkenin gündemi tamamen bu konuya endekslendi.

En önemlisi ülkenin Başbakan’ı Televizyonlardan,* “Kuyulardan kemikler fışkırıyor”* şeklinde net bir ifade kullandı!

Evet isteyen arşivlere bakabilir, Tayyip bey TSK’yı ve diğer güvenlik örgütlerini ima edercesine kemik ve ceset edebiyatını yaptı.

Aradan onlarca, yüzlerce gün geçti!

Peki bulunan tek bir iskelet ya da kemik var mı?

Yok...

Pardon pardon, iki parça kemik bulundu ama bunların insanlara değil, hayvanlara ait olduğu Adli Tıp tarafından tespit edildi.

şimdi burada duralım ve soralım, Tayyip Bey’in yaptığı nedir söyler misiniz?

Kuyulardan fışkırdığını söylediğiniz o kemikler nerede 
Tayyip bey?

Hayır bu soruyu geçiştiremez ve unutturamazsınız, cevap vereceksiniz!

Sorarım size kemik ve kuyu edebiyatını yapıp, çok geçemeden bu iddiaları fos çıkanlara bundan böyle nasıl inanacağız?

Yahu böyle mesnetsiz bir şeyi bu ülkenin 72 milyonu belki söyleyebilir de Başbakan’ı söyleyemez çünkü o Başbakan herkesin Başbakan’ı ve siyasi saiklerle devletin en temel kurumunu haksız bir şekilde nasıl hedefe oturtur?

Sadece bu kuyu ve kemik mugalatası bile gösteriyor ki yapılan darbe tantanaları tamamen AKP projesidir ve darbe ticareti ve de gündemi ters yüz etme harekatıdır.



S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 31.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Sayın Büyük’ün mazereti!*



üç gün önce Türk-İş yönetimiyle TEKEL işçileri için görüşen En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü, 4-C’nin kapsamını sendikacılardan öğrenmiş!

Meğer o, 4-C’nin işçiler lehine bir düzenleme olduğunu sanıyormuş!

O yüzden de TEKEL işçilerinin bir buçuk ayı geçen direnişine anlam veremiyormuş!

4-C’nin işçilere getirdiği yükü öğrenince (!), hemen Maliye Bakanı şimşek’e dönmüş ve *“Bunları neden tam olarak bana anlatmıyorsunuz”* diye kızmış...

Vah, vah, vah...

Meğer Sayın Büyük’ü kandırmışlar...

Meğer onu da yanıltabilmek mümkünmüş!


***

Yediniz mi bu senaryoyu?

Neden ortaya çıkıp, *“TEKEL işçileri konusundaki tavrımız yanlıştı. Olayın bu kadar büyeyeceğini ve bir sınıf mücadelesine dönüşeceğini kestiremedik. üzür dileriz”* demiyorlar da, böylesine ucuz masallara sığınmaya çalışıyorlar?

Yoksa delikanlılık öldü mü?


MUSTAFA MUTLU / VATAN GZT. / 31.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ermenistan açılımı ya da fiyasko*


*üzcan YENİüERİ*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*1 şubat 2010*





Ermenilerin, Türkiye’ye ve Türklere yönelik tarihi ve jeopolitik türden iddiaları vardır. Bu nedenle sorunların çözülmesi belirli bir zaman dilimi içindeki Türk-Ermeni yönetimlerinin iradelerine bütünüyle tabi değildir. üünkü sorunlar destanlara, türkülere, ağıtlara konu olmuşlardır. Nesillerden nesillere intikal ederek devam edip giderler. Ancak bu durum ilişkilerin iyileştirilmesi ya da belirli bir seviyede devam etmesine de engel değildir. Ancak bunun için her iki tarafın birbirini ve birbirinin iddialarını çok iyi tanımaları gerekir.

*“Tarihi sorun tarih oldu!”* 
Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki ilişkilerin iyileştirilmesi için imzalanan protokoller tarihi ve siyasi gerçeklerin üzerine oturmadığı için başarısız olmuştur. Türkiye, kendisine yönelik olarak Ermeniler tarafından yöneltilen iddiaları, ithamları ve itirazları göz ardı ederek protokolleri imzalamıştır. Türkiye’deki medya da protokollerin imzalanması üzerine Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki *“yüzyıllık tarihi sorun tarih oldu”* diye manşetler atmış, yorumlar yapmıştır.

*Protokollerin akıbeti?*
Ermenistan Anayasa Mahkemesi, iki ülke arasında Zürih’te imzalanmış olan protokolleri onayladı. Ancak protokolleri, tarihi Ermeni iddialarını ve tezlerini aynen savunma ve sürdürme görevi çerçevesinde onayladığını açıkladı. Ermenistan Mahkemesinin kararına göre 

*1)* Ancak* “diplomatik ilişkilerin kurulması”* ve* “ortak sınırın açılması”* durumunda protokoller geçerli olabilecek.

*2)* Protokollere göre,* “ilişkilerin tarihsel boyutunu”* incelemek üzere kurulması öngörülen komisyonun kesinlikle 1915’te yaşananları ele almayacağını söyledi. Mahkeme, bu komisyonun 1915 olaylarının “soykırım” olduğunun uluslararası arenada tanınmasını desteklemek amacıyla kurulacağı yorumunu yaptı. 

3) Mahkeme’nin *“karşılıklı sınıra saygı duyulması”* yönündeki protokol maddesiyle ilgili yorumunda da -1921 tarihli Kars Antlaşması’nı değil- yalnızca bağımsız Ermenistan Cumhuriyeti’nin kurulmasından yani 1990’dan sonra yapılan anlaşmalar için geçerli olduğuna hükmetti.

Türkiye, doğal olarak bu duruma tepki gösterdi ve *“Ermenistan’ın Protokollerin asli hükümlerine bağlılığını muhafaza ettiğini açıklamasını”* talep etmiştir. ABD tarafı ise *“önemli olanın Mahkemenin onay vermiş olmasıdır”* diyerek durumu geçiştirdi. Ermeni tarafı protokollerin asli hükümlerine bağlılığına yönelik taahhütte bulunmayı kabul etmemesi bir yana Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu’yla görüşen, Nalbantyan, Ermenistan Anayasa Mahkemesinin kararının protokollerle çelişmediğini savunmuştur. 

*Dış politika stajı!*
Bütün bu gelişmeler hesapsız/kitapsız bir açılımın içine düştüğü acıklı durumu gösterir. Tarihi ve jeopolitik damarı olan sorunlar, kilise tamir ederek, jest yaparak ya da futbol diplomasisi izleyerek çözülemez. Alt yapısı olmayan, ciddi bir hedefi bulunmayan protokoller ancak bir süreliğine durumu kurtarır. Protokol krizinde yaşananlar bunun kanıtıdır. İktidarın *“bir adım önde olmak”* stratejisi Kıbrıs’ta çökmüştü. Komşularla “sıfır düşmanlık” gibi romantik söylemleri de Kafkaslarda tam anlamıyla tarih olmuştur. Türkiye’deki iktidarın dış politika romantizminin gerçekler karşısındaki durumu protokollerin başına gelenlerle bir kez daha test edilmiş oldu. Umulur ki -adeta- *dış politika stajı yapanlar,* *yaşanan bunca fiyaskodan sonra* yeterli dersi alırlar!

...

----------


## bozok

*MİLLET DEDİKLERİ NE OLA Kİ!..*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*1 şubat 2010*






Gözüm teniste.. Kulağım Başbakan’da.. üakıştı.. Pazar sabahı Avustralya Açık’ın erkekler finali var.. Federer ile Murray kupa için kortta..

Diğer kanalda Başbakan var.. Bir grup gazetecinin sorularını yanıtlıyor..

İkisi de mühim..

* * *

Başbakan’ı dinliyorum.. ünümde kağıt, kalem.. şu sözüyle irkildim..

Başbakan dedi ki; Tehdit gibi algılanmasın ama beni iktidara TEKEL işçileri değil milletim getirdi.

Bu yaklaşımdan onlarca soru üretilir..

En basiti şu..

TEKEL işçileri bu milletin ferdi değil mi?

* * *

Başbakan sakin sakin konuşsa da belli ki TEKEL işçilerine kızgın, kırgın..

Nedeni şu..

Son 20 yılda gördüğümüz en büyük işçi eylemi.. Madencilerin Ankara yürüyüşünden sonraki.. 

1991 yılıydı.. ANAP iktidarda, Başbakan Yıldırım Akbulut.. 

Zorlandı..

O yürüyüş efsanevidir.. üünkü çok kararlıydılar..

TEKEL işçileri de kararlı..

Başbakan’ın kızgınlığı bundandır..

Beni iktidara milletim getirdi demesi..

* * *

Siyaset bilimi kitaplarına bakmak lazım.. 
Millet ne demektir.. 
Halk ne demektir..
Seçmen ne demektir..

* * *

Anladım ki, siyasetçiler ‘millet’ kavramını gerçek anlamında değil ‘seçmen’ anlamında kullanıyor.. 

O zaman bu mantıkla bakalım..

* * *

Başbakan eczacılara kızdı..
Beni siz değil milletim seçti..
Başbakan doktorlara kızdı..
Beni siz değil milletim seçti..
Başbakan öğretmenlere kızdı..
Beni siz değil milletim seçti..
Başbakan tarım işçisine kızdı..
Beni siz değil milletim seçti..

* * *

Başbakan memura, işçiye, taksiciye, bakkala, kahveciye, meyhaneciye, itfaiyeciye, gemiciye, işadamına, tüccara, tacire, gazeteciye, sana, bana kızdı..
Dedi ki..

Beni iktidara siz değil, milletim getirdi..

* * *

*Millet dediği ne ola ki?* 


*Ben mi başka ülkede yaşıyorum onlar mı?*
Bazı meslektaşlarımı dinlerken şaşırıyorum.. Hepimiz memleketin dört bir bucağını izlemeye çalışıyoruz.. Ajanslardan, yerel kaynaklardan, muhabir arkadaşlarımızdan..

Gördüklerimizden, yaşadıklarımızdan, dinlediklerimizden, tanık olduklarımızdan.. 

Hepimizin bu memleketin son hali üzerine bilgisi var..

Zaten işimiz bu..

* * *

AKP’ye yakın duran arkadaşlarıma kulak kabartıyorum.. üzellikle Başbakan’a soru sorarken..

üyle bir Türkiye portresi çiziyorlar ki..
Aman Allah’ım diyorum..
Ben mi bu ülkede yaşamıyorum..
Onlar mı çok abartıyor.
Hayal dünyasında mı yaşıyorlar.. 
Yoksa ben mi karamsarım..

* * *

Elimize ulaşan bilgi aynı bilgi..

Eee..

Bu fark neden!

* * *

Bizim mahallede hala bakkal var.. Durumu ona soracağım..
Lütfen siz de sorun!..


*Başbakan’ı gaza getirmek!*
Yeni bir soru formatı ortaya çıktı.. Başbakan’a yapmadığı, yapamadığı, yapmaya niyeti olmayan işler sorulduğunda söze şöyle başlanıyor..

Efendim gaza getirmek istemem ama!..

* * *

Başbakan Kasımpaşalı, gaza maza gelmez.. Sen sor sorunu..
Sor, sorgula..

Gaza gelip gelmemesi senin işin değil ki!..

* * *

üstelik, Sayın Başbakan’ım, biz sizi gaza getirmiyoruz ama onlar var ya onlar. Onlar getiriyor. Aman dikkat edin dümeni yapıyorlar ya..

Ne diyeyim ki..

...

----------


## bozok

*Düşünmüyor öyleyse yok!*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*7.2.2010*






Farkında mısınız; fikir alanı çoraklaşıyor, içeriği boşaldığı için sözler yavanlaşıyor.

Yumruk vurarak, kafa atarak ve birbirlerine küfür ederek dilayog kuran milletvekillerini yadırgamamak lazım.

Kavga nedenleri, incir çekirdeğini doldurmayacak meselelerdir. Bir bardak suda fırtına koparmak sözü durumu iyi anlatıyor.

Millet Meclisi’nin yay gibi gerilip dinamit gibi patlamasının sebebi budur.

İşsizlik, yolsuzluk, yoksulluk, yargı bağımsızlığına ve basın özgürlüğüne baskı gibi devasa sorunlar öylece beklerken meclisin ve ülkenin gündemi, abartılmış korku senaryoları ve *“ilerde lazım olur”* diye saklanmış belgelerle ve intikamcı tahrikler eşliğinde ifşa edilen “acı anılar”la meşgul ediliyor.

*“AKP’nin pili bitti. üünkü hayır üretemiyor artık sadece çatışma üretiyor”* diye düşünenler haksız değildir.

Ama iktidar bu tıkanıklığın suçunu kendinde aramalıdır.

Medya, üniversiteler ve sivil toplum kuruluşları ülkenin aklı ve vicdanıdır.

Her gölgede düşmanlık ve tehdit vehmeden AKP önderleri, korkuya kapılmış güç sahiplerinin yanlışına sürükleniyor. Devletin gücünü kötüye kullanmak toplumun yaratıcı yeteneklerini dumura uğratıyor.

Ve tabii kuzuların sessizliğinde de değerli şeyler değil, ayrık otları ürüyor.


*şükür namazı mı?*

Başbakan iki yıldır sakladığı bir *“ideolojik hamle malzemesi”*ni tedavüle sürmüş, muhalefet de Emine Erdoğan’ın GATA’daki türban sıkıntısını, Tayyip Erdoğan için yapılmış peygamber benzetmesi ile birleştirince kızılca kıyamet kopmuştur.

Bu ilkel tartışma ve sömürü bir türlü bitirilemiyor. Kolay kolay da bitmez.

üünkü rakiplere zarar vermenin iki taraf için de en kolay ve etkili yolu budur.

İşte dünkü gazetelerde Trabzon’un Of ilçesi Belediye Başkanı AKP’li Oktay Saral’ın Müslümanları Başbakan Erdoğan için hergün iki rekat* “şükür namazı”* kılmaya çağırdığı haberi yer alıyordu.

Dinle oynamanın sonu yok.

Erdoğan için peygamber benzetmesi yaptığı için değil, aylar sonra partiye ve lidere zarar veren bir eleştiriye zemin yarattığı için AKP’nin Aydın eski il başkanı partiden atıldı.

Ama tedbir etkili olmamış; Of’lu başkanı bir de mahkemeye mi vermek gerekecek?

Bu ilkel ve acıklı olayların asıl müsebbibi siyasete fikir ve ilham üretecek kaynakları kurutup susturan iktidardır.


*Işıklar neden söndü?*

Dünyanın en ıssız üniversiteleri bugün Türkiye’de. Neden?..

Gül 2007 Ağustosu’nda Cumhurbaşkanı oldu. O günden bu yana 14 üniversiteye üniversitelerindeki seçimi kazanan adayları değil kaybeden adayları rektör atadı.

Sanki türban konusunda yaratılacak bir oldu-bittiye fedailer seçiliyor!

üünkü bu adaylar, üniversitede türbanın serbest bırakılmasını savunan *“türban bildirisi”*ne imza koyan hocalardır.

Tabii ki bu zihniyetin egemenliğine giren üniversiteler kendilerinden bekleneni yapıyor ve hiç bir ülke sorunu hakkında eleştiri ve öneri ortaya koymuyor.

Yalnız üniversite mi kaybediyor?

Hayır, üniversitenin temsil ettiği evrensel bilgi ve deneyime sırtını dönen iktidar, kendi ışığını da söndürüyor.

Artık ülkemizde çağdaş tarifine uyan üniversitenin varlığından söz edilemez.

Fransız düşünür Descartes* “Düşünüyorum, öyleyse varım”* demişti.

üniversitelerimiz de itiraf edebilirler artık:

*Düşünemiyorum, öyleyse yokum*

...

----------


## bozok

*Dokunmayın büyükelçime...
*

Amerika’nın Türkiye Büyükelçisi Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından uyarılmış. Sebep? James Jeffrey, iç politika hakkında konuşmuş, dış politikadan Ergenekon’a, askerin siyasetteki rolünden darbe olasılığına kadar her konuda görüş bildirmiş. Dışişleri Bakanlığı da diplomatik teamül gereği bir büyükelçinin iç politika hakkındaki konuşmasının ayıp olduğunu bildirip, *“Bir daha yapma”* demiş.

Ben de diyorum ki, dokunmayın adama. Adamlar, sekiz-on senedir Türkiye’ye yeni bir biçim vermek için didinip duruyorlar. Ecevit hükümetinin yıkılmasından 1 Mart tezkeresine, Afganistan’a Türk askeri gönderilmesinden ılımlı İslam denemesine, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’nden Türkiye’de askerin pıstırılmasına , laikliğin sulandırılmasından Atatürk’ün devre dışı bırakılmasına kadar birçok alanda o kadar kafa yordular. Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirmek, Kuzey Irak’ta bağımsız Kürt devleti kurmak, Ankara’yı terör örgütü ile masaya oturtmak için gecelerini gündüzlerine kattılar.

Arada bir çıkıp da bir* “durum değerlendirmesi”* yapmışlar, çok mu? Dokunmayın Amerikalıma...


*Afganistan’da son durum*

Ferai Tınç’ın dünkü Hürriyet’te Afganistan’daki Amerikan ve Uluslararası Güç ISAF’ın komutanı General Stanley McChrystal ile yaptığı söyleşiden yeni bir şey öğrendik. Biz oradaki Türk askerlerinin savunma dışında çatışmalara girmediğini, Afgan askerlerinin eğitimi konusunda çalışmalar yaptıklarını sanıyorduk. Ama söyleşideki şu cümle işin biraz farklı olduğunu gösteriyor:

_“Yeni stratejiye göre her bölgedeki Afgan güçlerinin yanına o bölgeden sorumlu ittifak gücünü partner olarak vereceğiz. Mesela Türk birlikleri böyle bir programa başladı. Afganlarla birlikte eğitim yapıyor, devriye çıkıyor, birlikte operasyonlara gidiyorlar.”_ 

Bu kadarı yeter herhalde... Siz ne kadar gizlemeye, lafı evirip çevirmeye çalışırsanız çalışın, Amerikalı çıkıyor, gerçeği pat diye söylüyor işte...



*7.2.2010 / HİKMET BİLü / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip Bey'in korkusu!*



İtalya’da temiz eller operasyonu yapıldığı ileri sürülür. Zaman zaman bazı İtalyan savcılar konferans için Türkiye’ye davet edilir, televizyonlar bunlarla röportajlar yapar. 

Fakat İtalyan hükümetinin Mafya ile bağlantılı olduğu ortaya çıktı. Bu nasıl temiz eller operasyonuymuş ki ülkeyi Mafya’nın eline bırakmış? 

İtalya Başbakanı Silvio Berlusconi, Palermo’da görülmekte olan bir ağır ceza davasında, Sicilya’nın ünlü mafya teşkilatı Cosa Nostra ile bağlantılı olmakla suçlandı. 

Palermo’nun mafya üyeliğinden hapse mahkum olmuş eski belediye başkanı Vito Ciancimino’nun oğlu Massimo, General Mario Mori’nin ünlü mafya babası Bernardo Provenzano’yu kollamakla suçlandığı davada verdiği ifadede, *“Babam, Berlusconi’nin ve onun kurduğu Forza İtalya’nın mafya ile devlet arasındaki müzakerelerin ürünü olduğunu söylerdi”* dedi. 

* * *

Türkiye’de ise Mafya devleti denilemezse de bir polis devletine dönüşüm için yasal alt yapı hazırlanıyor. 

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, AKP Hükümeti’ni Kamu Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı adı altında, gizli faaliyetler için örtülü ödeneği, ilçelerde ofisleri bulunan bir polis devleti yaratmaya çalıştığını söyledi ve HükÃ»metin bunu gölgelemek için Emniyet Asayiş Güvenlik Protokolü’nün kaldırılması ve Milli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi’nin değiştirilmesi gibi suni tartışmalar çıkardığına dikkat çekti. 

Devlet Bakanı Hayati Yazıcı ise TEKEL işçilerinin eylemini kastederek *“İşe şeytan karıştı, hani 72 buçuk millet derler ya Türkiye’de ne varsa, buna PKK da dahil bu işe fitne sokmaya başladı”* diyebiliyor. 

Bu tür sözleri bir mahalle kahvesinde hava atan bir kabadayı söylese mazur görebilirsiniz. Milleti meydana getiren unsurları, bir Devlet Bakanı böyle mi değerlendirir?

Hani Tayyip Erdoğan 72 millete bir gözle bakmayan bizden değildir diyordu. Hayati Yazıcı da o 72 milletten biri değil mi? 

Hem sonra Sovyetler Birliği’ndeki KGB gibi bir teşkilat kurmaya çalışan AKP iktidarının içine ne girdi acaba? 

CHP Zonguldak milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk, _“Habur’da PKK gösterisine sessiz kalanlar maalesef ekmeğini, işini, çocuklarının geleceğini korumak için demokratik şekilde hak arayan emekçilere, işçilere bu muameleyi reva görüyorlar”_ dedi. 

Zaten Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek, işçilerin eyleminin hükümete karşı bir komploya dönüştüğünü iddia etmişti. Yandaş medyada ise TEKEL işçilerine neredeyse *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü mensubu”* diyecekler! 

* * *

Tayyip Erdoğan ise hükümet olarak son yedi yılda demokratikleşme alanında tarihi nitelikte adımlar attıklarını iddia ederek, _“Türkiye kazanımlarından asla geriye gidemez. Türkiye demokrasi ve hukuk yolunda kat ettiği yoldan geriye dönemez. O eski kaos günleri, hukukun, demokrasinin, insan haklarının çiğnendiği o karanlık günler, Türkiye’de tekrar yeşerme imkanı bulamaz”_ dedi. 

Sahi neden ikide bir *“artık bu işin geri dönüşü yok”* demek ihtiyacı hissediyorlar? 

üünkü kendi gölgelerinden korkuyorlar. Türkiye’yi bir hukuk devleti çizgisine değil polis devletine doğru sürüklediklerini, işledikleri suçları biliyorlar. *Meşruiyetlerini ABD ve AB desteğinde aradıkları* artık tescillidir. 

Ben de merak ediyorum ve bir şarkı mırıldanıyorum; Kimbilir bu gidişin dönüşü olacak mı?



*ARSLAN BULUT / YENİüAğ GZT. / 9.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan, MHP'yi hırpalarken*


Biz saat beş civarı kalkarız, 7,15 civarı kahvaltımız tamamdır, 7.30’da ilaçlarımızı alır, günlük gazeteleri okumaya başlarız.
Bu arada televizyonumuzda bir haber kanalı da açıktır.

Eşim, *“Pes vallahi!”* deyince, *“Ne oldu?”* dedim. *“Başbakan!”* dedi, *“Ne olmuş başbakana?”* dedim._ “Duymuyor musun, muhalefete demediğini bırakmıyor, ‘çirkin saldırı’ diyor, ‘bir yanağımıza vurana öbür yanağımızı uzatmayız’ diyor.”_ Ortaya tuhaf bir durum çıkıyor, ben sanki Erdoğan’ı savunuyormuşum gibi bir hal, bu. *“Ne yapsın, siyaset bu, Türkiye’de bu işler böyle oluyor!”* diyorum.

*“Tamam da”* diyor eşim, _“Dün sen okumadın mı bir gazeteden, camide, ezan okunurken, cenazede ve mezarlıkta dünya işleri konuşulduğunda Allah’ın o kişilerin 30 yıllık makbul ibadetlerini kabul etmeyeceğine dair yazıyı?”_ Evet, ben okumuştum ve bunu diyen de Hz. Mevlana idi. 

*“Sahi ne oldu?”* diye sorumu tekrarlıyorum.

*“Hasan Bey”* diyor, _“Başbakanın ağzına geleni söylediği o konuşma bir hastanenin açılış töreninde yapılıyor. Her sözün söyleneceği bir yer var. Mezarlıkta dünya işleri konuşulmuyorsa, hastane açılışında da insanlara bağırıp çağrılmamalı, sinirler gerilmemeli, tansiyonlar yükseltilmemeli, sanki hastaneye hasta üretmek gibi bir şey bu.”_ Biraz susuyor, “_Keşke, ‘Biz bu müesseseleri açıyoruz ama Allah kimseyi hasta etmesin, ederse de şifasını versin’ deseydi!”_ diyor, yine susuyor.

Ben de susuyorum!

O haber biraz sonra tekrarlanıyor, ben de dikkatle izliyorum.

Erdoğan gerçekten cenaze evinde miras kavgası yapan kardeş görüntüsü veriyor. MHP’yi, CHP’yi yıpratayım derken ülkeyi geriyor, vatandaşlar arasına husumet tohumları atıyor da, farkında değil. 

Bu hal üzerine hafızamı yokladım, irkildim. Erdoğan, MHP ve ülkücüler için savurduğu meydan okumaların onda biri kadar bile PKK için söylememişti. ücalan’a *“Sayın”,* şehide* “Kelle”* dediğini falan geçelim, Bahçeli’ye açtığı davaları bir PKK’lı için açtı mı, mesela, Diyarbakır Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı alenen küfretti, kılı kıpırdadı mı Başbakanın? 

Devlet Bey, Meclis’teki kavganın fotoğrafını çizerken, *“Başbakan kürsüde konuşurken AKP’liler birer birer önünden geçti MHP gurubuna hücum etti!”* dedi, gerçekten de böyle oldu, böyle olduğunu bütün millet ekranlarda defalarca seyretti. Başbakan MHP’lileri linç etmeye giden AKP’lilere, *“Nereye gidiyorsunuz, burası ring değil, Meclis, sıralarınıza dönün lütfen”* diyerek arkadaşlarını geldikleri yere niye göndermedi? 

üiftçiye,* “Ananı da al git”* demeyi biliyor da, ülkeyi gerim gerim gerecek o tablonun oluşmasını önlemek için niye kılını kıpırdatmıyor? MHP’yi sindirmek için 72 milyonu sinir küpü haline getirmenin ve Türkiye’yi el alem önünde küçük düşürmenin getirisinden oy ummak reva mı?

Velhasıl tuhaf bir dönemden geçiyoruz.

Hastane açılışında tekme tokat muhabbeti yapan Başbakan ödünç oy isteyen CHP’ye de, *“Borç itibarlı olana verilir”* diye laf sokuşturmuş, iyi de beyefendi, bugün sizin oyunuz yüzde 30’lar civarında, hadi biz yüzde 40 diyelim, bu oran sizin yüzde 60 itibarsızlığınız anlamına mı gelir, bu nasıl mantık?

Dönemin ne kadar tuhaf olduğuna bakınız ki, Ankara ayazında naylon çadırlarda,* “üalışacak iş istiyoruz”* diye titreyen TEKEL işçilerine erzak taşıyan Belediye araçları hakkında zabıtlar tutulmuş. 

Biz o zabıtların başka yerlerde PKK’ya malzeme taşıyan belediye araçları ve elektriksiz eve buzdolabı gönderenler için tutulduğunu görmedik ama...



*HASAN DEMİR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 9.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Taklitlerinden sakınınız*



Kırk yıl düşünsem Sayın Bülent Arınç’tan bir şey isteyeceğim aklımın ucundan geçmezdi, ama oldu işte, ocağına düştük sayın büyüğümüz, hani Güldal Mumcu’nun odasına girmiş, *“sarhoş taklidi”* yapmışsınız ya.

Kimi okurlar işte o taklidi bize de yaparlar mı diye soruyor. 

Meclis çatısı altında olup bitenleri görmek bizim de hakkımız, n’olur o *“sarhoş taklidini”* bir canlı yayında milletiniz için de yapınız; istenen bu..

Merak edilen diğer bir şey de siz *“sarhoş taklidi”* yaparken Güldal Mumcu’nun gülüp gülmediği. Gerçi bu sorunun muhatabı siz değilsiniz, biliyoruz. Maksadımız yardımcı olmak,* “güldü”* ise, *“Bunda gülünecek ne var”* diye sinirlendiğinizi, yani *“ağır tahrik”* ten *“hafifletici sebebe rücu”* edebileceğinizi hatırlatmak babından; *“Sonu kötü olur”* sözünü şey etmeniz işin.. 

Yok gülmedi ise, *“emeğimizi zayi etti”* diyerek bu sefer de *“mağdur taklidi”* yapabilirsiniz. Tabii size yol göstermek haddimizi aşar, tekrar af diliyoruz, taklitlerinizin size yakışıp yakışmadığını da bilemiyoruz, çünkü görmedik, hakikaten merak ediyoruz!

Bir de* “baskın”* meselesi var.

Evet o *“baskın”* meselesine mutlaka bir* “açıklık”* getirmeniz gerekiyor, yoksa *“çete suçlaması”* ile kendinizi *“Ergenekon”* dosyasının bir yerlerine iliştirilmiş olarak bulabilirsiniz, biz de çok üzülürüz.

Güldal Hanım, *“Baskın yaptı”* diyor, siz ise, *“Baskına gitsem tek başına mı giderim!”* diyorsunuz. Demek ki, böyle bir ihtimal var. Olmasa, *“O da nerden çıktı?”* türünden bir tepki beklenirdi. şimdi size, *“Bir kadının odasına, yanına birkaç erkek alıp öyle mi gidecektiniz?”* diye soramayız, çünkü, *“Ben bir bayanın odasına onlarca erkekle baskın yapacak kadar korkak biri değilim”* dersiniz; ne yapacağımızı şaşırırız.

İyi de bir bayanın odasına baskına gitseniz yanınıza kimleri alırdınız? 

Korumalarınızı mı?

Bu durumda, devletin sizi korumak için görevlendirdiği memurları başka birinin canını acıtmak için cepheye sürmekten sıkıntıya girmez misiniz, bilmiyorum, hukukçu olan sizsiniz. Yok benim devlet memurunu *“baskın yapma”* gibi *“özel işlerime alet etme”* halim olamaz, derseniz, o zaman *“hane halkı”* ile baskın akla gelir ki, evladı ıyali ikna etmeniz mümkün olmayacağı için, buna hiç ihtimal vermiyoruz..

Belki de, *“Milletvekili arkadaşlardan bir manga oluştururdum”* diye geçiyordur aklınızdan, o zaman da MHP’liler, *“Gördünüz mü, AKP’nin içinde böyle vurucu timler var, son meclis kavgasında bizi de bu timlerle vurdular”* demezler miydi?

Yani şu* “baskın”* savunması da, *“taklit”* vaziyeti de, karikatürlük hadiseler.

Netice-i kelam, son bir hafta içersinde güzel Türkiye’mizde yaşananlar bana ABD Başkanı Obama’ya Nobel Barış üdülü verilmesinden daha bile komik geldi vesselam.

Hayır *“komiklik”* yaşananlarda değil bir tarafın *“taklit yeteneğinde”*. Mesela bir AKP’li, *“Erdoğan bizim için ikinci bir peygamber gibidir”* diyor, AKP’liler öyle bir *“Bunu diyen MHP’lidir”* taklidi yapıyor ki, inanmadık kimse kalmıyor.

Yine AKP sıralarından MHP sıralarına gözümüzün içine baka baka saldırılıyor, vaziyet kör göze parmakken, mübarekler öyle bir *“Saldırıya biz uğradık taklidi”* icra ediyorlar ki, hani, *“Yetenek sizsiniz”* yarışmasına girseler bütün ödüller onların olur.

*Not 1:* Bu tv örneğini de Sayın Büyüğümüzün, *“Keşke olmasaydı”* diyen Genelkurmay Başkanı’na, *“Keşke olmasaydı mı? Böyle bir program var televizyonlarda. Hangisi o?”* demesinden ilhamla, şey ettik. 

*Not 2:* Taklitlerinden sakınınız. 

Tövbe Yarabbi!


*HASAN DEMİR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 7.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Dolanırken yakalandı!*



Hakaret şüphesi doğmaması için *“fail”*leri değiştirerek yazıyorum:

*“Filler tepişir, çimenler ezilir.”* 

Tepişenleri file benzetmek yerinde midir, bilmiyorum ama üniversite adayı öğrencilerin çimene benzedikleri şüphe götürmüyor.

Bu yıl üniversite sınavına girecek olanlar, dün bir kez daha karanlık bir tünelin içine itildiler.

Biliyorsunuz Danıştay 8. Dairesi, üniversiteye giriş sınavında farklı katsayı uygulamasını kaldıran 21 Temmuz 2009 tarihli YüK kararının oybirliği ile yürütmesini durdurmuştu.

Danıştay, bu karar üzerine YüK’ün farklı katsayı uygulaması öngören 17 Aralık 2009 tarihli kararına da geçit vermedi.

Bu kararın yürütmesini de oybirliği ile durdurdu.

üünkü yüksek mahkeme YüK’ün mahkeme kararına saygı gösteren bir çözüm aramak yerine kurnazlık ve hile yoluna başvurduğuna hükmetmiştir.

Ortada bu hükme gerekçe olacak itiraf vardır çünkü.

İtiraf ve hüküm...

Ve o itiraf, unutulması mümkün olmayan bir *“şaşkın ördek hikayesi”*dir:

Danıştay’ın birinci durdurma kararından sonra YüK Başkanı Yusuf Ziya üzcan düzenlediği basın toplantısında *“Bunu baştan biliyorduk, her şeye hazırlandık”* demiş, alternatif planlara sahip bulunduklarını belirterek *“gerekirse hukukun etrafını dolanırız”* diyecek kadar kontrolünü kaybetmişti.

*“şecaat arzederken merd-i kıpti, sirkatin söyler”*miş...

Hayırlı saydığı bir amaç için uygunsuz yollara başvurmayı yücelten şaşkınlık ancak bu kadar güzel anlatılır!

Ama *“Allah ayağına dolaştırdı”* diye de bir söz var. 

Danıştay YüK’ün ne tuzak kurduğunu, hangi hileye başvurduğunu, birinci ağızdan öğrenmiş ve imam hatip mezunlarını kayırmak uğruna göze alınan manevraya geçit vermemiştir.

Kafalar ve program karmakarışık hale gelmiştir.

ümit var mı?

Uygar bir toplumda YüK Başkanı çoktan değişirdi. Bizdeki siyasi misyon taşıdığı için yerinden oynamayacaktır. 

Peki bu azaptan gençleri ve ailelerini kurtarmanın adaletli ve garantili bir yolu yok mu?

Var elbette.. Bunun yolu liseyi bitirenleri olgunluk sınavından geçirmek ve üniversitelere serbest başvuru uygulamasını başlatmaktır.

Rektörleri üniversitelerinde aldıkları oya değil de, *“türban bildirisi”*ne imza koyup koymadıklarına bakarak seçen bir irade işbaşında iken kayırma çabaları çok daha geniş bir hareket alanı ele geçirmez mi?

Böyle bir tehlike doğabilir tabii. Ama buna rağmen üniversiteler arası rekabetin önem kazanacağı bir düzen adaletini üretecektir.

üünkü üniversiteler arasındaki yarışta üniversitelerin kalite farkını, öğrencilerinin kaliteleri belirleyecektir.

şimdiki açmaza çare arayanlara gelince..

Onlara düşen acil görev üniversite dünyamızı *“hukukun etrafından dolanma”*yı marifet sayan zihniyetin elinden kurtarmaktır.

Yazık ki o da hayal. 

üünkü bu YüK, bu iktidarın seçimidir!



*Güngör Mengi / gazetevatan.com / 9.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*BU SEFER ABDULLAH GüL’üN ADI NASIL KARIşTI?*



04.02.2010 

Meclis'te yaşanan *"peygamber"* tartışması sıcak kavgaya dönüştü. Ancak kavganın ardından tartışmalar bitmiyor. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan için “peygamber” benzetmesini kullanan AKP Aydın eski İl Başkanı İsmail Hakkı Eser’in sözleri için AKP Grup Başkanvekili Bekir Bozdağ şu ilginç sözleri kullandı: *"Durmuş bizim ısrarlarımız sonucu o sözleri bizim partimizden birinin söylediğini ifade etti. Bizim partimizde böyle bir adam barındırılamaz. Bu lafı kim söylerse söylesin ister Cumhurbaşkanı ister Başbakan kim söylerse gereği yapılır. Bu konuda parti olarak çalışmalar başlatılmıştır."*

Ancak Bozdağ’ın konuşmasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abullah Gül hakkında sanki AKP üyesiymiş gibi konuşması dikkat çekti. Bozdağ, Cumhurbaşkanı dahi söylese partimizde barındırmayız, sözüyle Abdullah Gül’ün artık Cumhurbaşkanı olarak partinin dışında kaldığını ve AKP’nin yaptırımlarının dışında olduğunu unuttu.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Albayın intiharı ve eşikteki yeni pusu ve şantajlar*




İzmir’de intihar eden Kurmay Albay B.E’nin başına gelenleri okumuşsunuzdur. Albay ve ailesi pek çok asker gibi malum odaklar tarafından teknik takip altındaydı.

Derken dinlemeyi yapanlar Albayın eşinin başka bir Albay’la ilişkisini öğrenirler ve o hanım izlenerek görüşme ya da buluşmaları kayıt altına alınır.

Bitmedi...

Bu kayıtlar, *“Donanma’da Yasak Aşk Hikayesi”* diye internete sızdırıldı.

Ve bütün bunlara tanık olan Albay da dayanamayıp intihar etti.

Belli ki bu işi yapanlar hedef aldıkları ve kendilerine düşman gördükleri Albay hakkında Ergenekon ve çete benzeri bir suçla ilgili kanıt bulamayınca belden aşağı yollara tevessül ettiler.

üyle çünkü böyle bir ilişkinin belgelenip internete servis olayı profesyonellerin yapabileceği bir şeydir.
Peki amaçları mı?

*1)* Karşıt gördükleri Albay’a zarar vermek ve onun üzerinden TSK’yı yıpratmak yani Ordu’yu, yasak ilişki bağlamında topluma kötü sunmak!

*2)* AKP’ye direnç gösteren asker-sivil bürokratından gazeteci ve işadamına kadar geniş kesimlerde bu örnekle korku salmak.

Evet şekilde görüldüğü gibi *Türkiye artık pusular ve şantajlar ülkesidir.*

İktidara karşı isen, yürüyüşünden ötürü bile tıpkı üetin Soysal misali anında sarhoş damgasını yiyebilirsin!

Bakın buraya not düşüyorum; önümüzdeki dönemde AKP’ye muhalefet eden pek çok isimle alakalı olarak art arda kaset servisleri yapılacak.

Ha bu kasetlerin bazıları kadın, bazıları rüşvet, bazıları iş takibi, bazıları darbeye methiye, bazıları Kürtlere ya da Alevilere sitem, bazıları çirkin dedikodular yapmak, bazıları kumar gibi çeşitli konuları kapsayan montajlardan oluşacak.

Bundan eminim çünkü ispat edemezsem de bu işleri yapmak için gayriresmi olarak böyle bir yapının kurulduğunu yakından biliyorum. Devletin tepelerinden yakın zamanda emekli olan üst düzey bir istihbaratçının bana bir süre önce; “ünkibar dikkat et, sen ve senin gibi iktidar muhalifleri için aylardır çalışma yapıyorlar” dediğini daha önce bu sütunda aktarmıştım.

Tam bu noktada bir parantez açıp Tayyip Erdoğan’ın *“Bahçeli ile ilgili internette acayip şeyler dolaşıyor ama biz ilgilenmiyoruz”* demesi bile gerçekte dolaylı bir hedef göstermedir.

Bu sütunu izleyenler bilir, Devlet Bey’in yönetim üslubu hep eleştirilir ama onun dürüstlüğüne ve kişisel kalitelerine laf edenin alnını karışlarız!

Evet işaretlerin yoğunlaştığı gibi AKP bundan sonraki süreçte belden aşağı vuracak!

Uzun süre sanal AB masalı, türban, İmam Hatip, Ergenekon ve darbelerle idare eden AKP’nin bundan sonraki metodu bu olacak gibi görünüyor!

Bakın korku deyip geçmeyin, çok ünlü bir işadamının ifade ettiği gibi verilebilecek en büyük rüşvet korku salmaktır. Dolayısı ile AKP’nin bu kartından sonra kendi geçmişine bizim gibi güvenemeyen ve meydan okuyamayan pek çok kişi susacaktır.

Emin olun bu metotla bugüne kadar boyun eğen ve sırları toprağa götürecek olan çok insan olmuştur ki onların kimler olduğunu tahmin edebilirsiniz!

Evet Hitler’in bile yapmadığı bu dehşet uygulamalar AKP’nin, iktidarı kaybetmemek için neleri göze aldığını da teyid ediyor.

Bazıları hala farkında değil, Tayyip Erdoğan iktidardan düştüğü gün Yüce Divan’a gideceğini bildiği için göreceksiniz akla hayale gelmeyecek çılgınlıklar yapıp, dirençler sergileyecek... İsmet Paşa’nın güle oynaya teslim ettiği iktidarı Tayyip asla ve kat’a kargaşasız teslim etmez çünkü İsmet Paşa’nın hesabını veremeyeceği bir şeyi yoktu, Tayyip öyle mi?



*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*“DEMOKRASİ KAHRAMANLARININ” MASKESİ YIRTILDI*



06.02.2010 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın önceki gün söylediği *“beş bine yakın işçinin tazminatını çektiği”* yolundaki sözleri balon çıktı. Bunun bir bankanın usulsüzlük yaparak tazminatları çekilmiş göstermesi olduğu anlaşıldı. Yani Başbakan Tekel direnişi konusunda bir kez daha *“yanıltıldı”*! Bu yalan haberin işçinin moralini bozup direnişi kırmak için uçurulduğu anlaşıldı.

Akşam yazarı *Serdar Akinan* da bugünkü yazısına bu olayı anlatarak başladı. Bu direnişin şu veya bu şekilde nasıl olsa sona ereceğini, ama tekel işçilerinin anayasa için cansiparane demokrasi mücadelesi veren 'kahramanlar'ın maskelerini yırttıklarını söyleyerek bitirdi.


*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın o yazısı: 
*
“Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Tekel işçileriyle ilgili konuşmasını izledim. İkna edici uzun bir konuşmadan sonra kestirip attı, 'Bir adım geri atmayız...'

Konuşmasını dinlerken şu cümlede inanın içim sızladı.

'Beş bine yakın işçi tazminatını çekti. Geriye kala kala iki bin işçi kaldı. Onlar da ay sonuna kadar 4-C'ye geçti... Bu ülkede o paraya çalışacak 1.5 milyon işsiz var.'

Bu cümleleri sarf ederken internete girdim ve Tek Gıda İş'in yaptığı açıklamayı okudum. Bir banka usulsüzlük yaparak o tazminatları çekildi göstermiş... Yani Tekel işçisi tazminatlarını çekmemiş. Bu elbette şu gerçeği değiştirmiyor... O paralar çekilebilir... Bu direniş çökebilir. Tıpkı SEKA'da olduğu gibi işçiler birer birer 4-C'ye geçebilir. Nihayetinde insanların da bir dayanma sınırı var. 

İnsanüstü bir direniş gösterdiler. Gösteriyorlar...

Burçlardan tek tek düşen taşlar bu azimli direncin kalesini düşürebilir. Toplumsal hoşnutsuzluğun sembolü haline Tekel direnişi bir ay içinde eriyip gidebilir. O gün de kalkıp işçiye kızmaya kimsenin hakkı yok... Tribün desteği verenler utansın...

Gelin şu son bir ayda gündemimize giren Tekel direnişinin adını koyalım... Nedir bu işin aslı? Milletçe bir aynaya bakalım.

İktidarın vitrinde verdiği kavga ne? ülkede demokrasi olsun... Başka? 'Bu anayasa dar geliyor, yeni anayasa yapalım...'

Hepsi kim için? Millet için... Peki işin aslı ne? Bu dar gelen anayasada ne yazıyor? 'Türkiye sosyal bir hukuk devletidir...' Laik kelimesini artık hakikaten geçiyorum. Zira konuşması bile komik...

'Sosyal devlet'... Hımmm... Kulağa hoş geliyor... Mevcut anayasamız vatandaşa çalışma hakkı tanıyor malumunuz. Sosyal güvenlik hakkı veriyor, adil bir ücret taahhüt ediyor, yıllık izinleri ve vesaire ile makul bir sosyal devlet ne verirse onu garanti ediyor. Değil mi? Eh, artık değil...

Tekel işçisinin başına gelen ne sanıyorsunuz? 

Neo-liberal iş yasaları; özelleştirmeler; resmen anayasaya aykırı çalışma modelleri (esnek istihdam) şaralası içinde kamu, işçisini resmen haksız ve hukuksuz şekilde kapı önüne koydu...

Bu adamlar da çıkıp, *'Yahu, sen devletsin... Sosyal devlet bunu yapmaz. Hukuk devleti isen zaten yapamazsın'* dedi.

*'Sosyal hukuk devleti'*mizi idare eden iktidar ne dedi?

_'Tazminatınızı verdik... Alın ve sosyal haklarınızdan vazgeçin... Geçici işçi olarak çalışın. üalışmazsanız da işsiz kalın... Zaten millet sürünüyor. Ay sonunda da dağılmazsanız döve döve dağıtırım.'_

Düşünebiliyor musunuz? Bir iktidar, ekranlara çıkıp,* 'Sokaklarda zaten 1.5 milyon işsiz adam var kardeşim... Sen olmazsan o bu paraya çalışır'* lafını söyleyebiliyor. 

Tekel direnişi sessiz sedasız çökebilir... Gündemimizden çekilebilir. Olsun... 

ünemli olan şudur... 

Yeni bir anayasa için cansiparane demokrasi mücadelesi veren *'kahramanlar'*ın maskelerini yırttılar.

Gören gözler ve hisseden vicdanlar için... Bu yalın gerçeği tarihimize kazıdılar.
Selam olsun...”

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İkinci peygamber!! (Haşa..)*



ünce *“padişahlığı!!”* ilan edilmişti..

Aydın’daki* “uyanık”* işi daha da ileri götürmüş;
*“Biz Başbakanımızı ikinci peygamber olarak görüyoruz”* deyivermiş..

Bunu derken de, orada yaklaşık beşyüz kişi varmış...

Hiçbiri de;

*“üüşşş!..”* diyememiş...

üünkü* “toplantı”* Partinin Aydın Teşkilatı yemeğiymiş..

Müslümanlar *“Tayyip’in ikinci peygamber!!”* diye sunulmasını* “yutmak”* zorunda kalmışlar.. (Haklarını yemeyelim, inancı sağlam olanlar *’ne oluyoruz!!’* diye salonu terk etmiş.)

Kim demiş,* “Bizim Başkan Allah için ikinci peygamber”* diye?.. İl Başkanı (o zaman ki) İsmail Hakkı Eser... 

Demiş de ne olmuş?..

İl Genel Meclisi üyesi oluvermiş.. (İl Genel Meclisi üyesi ne demektir diye bknz.. ansiklopedi Avantadan Lavanta.. misal ist bldsi, encümen mütayit(!) kardeşliği fasikülü..)

Arkadaş tam, gübrelediği bahçenin mümbit meyvelerini toplayacakken..

Osman Durmuş’a çarpılıverdi.. (Osman Hoca da az değildir hani.. Bir zamanlar bakanken, kahverengi takım elbise ile önüne gelen Vali’ye, o sırada teftiş ettiği bir çiflikteki kahverengiye çalan ineği gösterip *‘Bak aynı giyinmişsiniz..’* demişti, nerede ne söyleyeceğini bilir!!)

Yani sözüm şu.. Değerli Başbakanımız şimdi yangın yapıyor ama, bu *“Aydınlının sözleri”* malumdu aslında..

*“Padişahım çok yaşa”* sloganı iktidar sahiplerinin hoşuna gitmiyor diyebilir miyiz?.. Bu konuda *“kendisini yenen pehlivan”* var mı!.

Gaza gelmem diyen Tayyip, hakikaten gaza gelmiyor mu.. üyle olsa, grup toplantısına, *“şak şakçılar”* alınır mı?! Orada* “Fener de Ak Parti de şampiyon”* diye bağıran bir başka *“uyanıkzadeye”* muhabbetle bakar mı..
Emekli* “zam”* açıklamasını öğrendiği gün ekranda, kendi adlarına Başbakan’a çiçek sunan ve* “Allah razı olsun, valla bu zam bizi kurtardı!!”* diye iki büklüm olan bir zat-ı muhteremi izlemişti.. Kazım Ergün adındaki bu *“uyanık”* ise, meğerse Sosyal Güvenlik Kurumu yönetimine kontenjandan üye seçilmiş!.. SGK’ya sivil toplumdan beş üye alınırmış biri de bu çiçekçi* “emekli”* Kazım!.. 

Maaş galiba beşbin kaat!..

Bizim alemde de örnek budur..

Matbuatta kendilerini “İktidar da iktidar” diye yırtan, partiye kendilerini pas pas etmiş karılı erkekli zevatın maaşlarını duysanız kurdeşen olursunuz!.. İkbale ulaşmak için yeter ki cebinizde *“hamili kart yakinimdir”* pusulası olsun.. Zaten patronlar, ikiseksen emir bekliyor (Başka yerden deveyi havuduyla götürmek için..)

İkinci peygamberin kerameti sonsuzdur yani!..

Dalkavukluk, köşe dönmenin temel ayarıdır anlayacağınız.. Hem dalkavuk hem de ağzınızın ayarı çatlamış, ar damarınızı iptal etmiş olmanız gerekir... Bu aralar *“İslam adına”* sarıldığını söyleyerek vicdanını rahatlatmaya çalışan *“götürücülere”* de bir çift sözüm var.. Kula kulluk etmek için dalkavukluğu seçmenin İslam’da yeri ne?..* “Dalkavukluk ve iki yüzlülük İslam’da lanetlenmiştir. İnsanları yüzlerine karşı öven meddahların yüzlerine toprak saçılması Resulullah’ın emridir.”*

Padişahlar dalkavukları severmiş.. Dalkavukluk liyakatnamesi çıkarırlarmış. Reşad Ekrem Koçu dalkavukluk ücretlerini aktarıyor.. Buna göre; *“Başına kabak vurma: 30 para, yüzünü tokatlama (tokat başına): 30 para, oturduğu minderden ve setten aşağı yuvarlama: 30 para..”*

şimdikiler direkt para almıyor.. Ne kadar yüzüne çok tüküren olursa terfi ediyor, parayı da sistemin yemlediği patron ödüyor..


Behiç KILIü / YENİüAğ GZT. / 13.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Gelin “yeter yahu”larımızı sayalım...*



Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Habertürk gazetesinde yapılan söyleşiye, onun ağzından şöyle bir başlık atılmış;* “böyle rezillik olur mu, yeter yahu”.* Bu, son dönemde yaşadığımız bazı olayları, çok güzel açıklayan bir ifade olmuş. Gerçekten de birçok olaya, *“yeter yahu”* demek gerekiyor. üstelik böyle bir tepkinin şu yararı da olabilir. Herkes, kendisini en çok rahatsız eden, *“yeter yahu”* dediği şeyleri yazar. Tabii ki herkesin kendine göre *“yeter yahu”* dedikleri vardır. Bunlar içinde, en çok *“yeter yahu”*yu alanları alt alta sıralarız. Ve anlarız ki ilk önce bunların değişmesi gerek. üünkü en çoğunluğumuza *“yeter yahu”* dedirten olgular onlar.

ürneğin benim *“yeter yahu”*larımı yazmakla başlayayım.

- Türkiye’ye giydirilen* “ekonomik sistemin”* gereği olarak, TEKEL’in 292 milyon dolara satılmasına, satıldığı sırada zaten içindeki stokların değerinin, bu parayı karşıladığının görmezden gelinmesine ve daha ödeme dönemi başlamadan 950 milyon dolara el değiştirmesine* “yeter yahu!”* 

- Bu korkunç sistemi ve tarımın, işsizin, onuru ile çalışanın sırtından kazanma sistemini bize 10 yıldır *“ne güzel ekonomik sistem, nasıl büyüyoruz”* diye anlatan aydınlara, ekonomistlere, bizi inandırmaya çalışan gazetecilere *“yeter yahu...”* 

- Bu ekonomik sistemin zorunlu sonucu olarak, TEKEL birilerine peşkeş çekildiğinden ve para kalmadığı gerekçesi ile TEKEL işçilerinin* “kazanılmış haklarını”* görmezden gelen, üstelik* “bu işçiler yan gelip yatıyorlar”* diyen siyasetçilere, aydınlara(!), gazetecilere(!) artık* “yeter yahu...”* 

- İşçilerin maaşlarını en azından yarıya düşürten bir *“sözüm ona ekonomik mucizeyi”* bizlere başarı diye sunanlara *“yeter yahu...”* 

***

- ABD kendi çıkarları ve K. Irak’a istikrar kazandırmak amacıyla, *“derhal PKK’lıları buradan alın”* dediği için, *“Kürt açılımı yapıyoruz”* diye başlayan ve tam 4 ay boyunca tek cümlelik yasal değişiklik yapmadan hatta bir* “karar”* bile almadan zaman geçiren bir iktidara hiçbir şey söyleyemeyen, ama bu durumu görüp eleştiren herkese *“ne olduğunu bilmeseniz bile ilk önce gelin destek verin”* diyenlere *“yeter yahu...”* 

- Daha sonra bu açılımın ve *“ABD planının”* ne olduğu Habur’da açıkça ortaya çıktığında,* “ne var, önemli olan anaların ağlamaması idi”* diye bahaneler uyduranlara da *“yeter yahu...”* 

- Silivri’de insanlar tutuklanırken, tutukluluk süreleri 33 aydır, 18 aydır, 11 aydır defalarca uzatılırken, itirazları -üstelik *“sadece ilgili maddeler ve maddede yer alan nedenler sayılarak verilecek tutukluluk kararlarının”* yetersiz olduğunu AİHM açıkça söylemesine karşın- defalarca reddedilirken, Habur’da sözüm ona *“etkin pişmanlık”* maddesini, hepimizin gördüğü biçimde(!) uygulatanlara, bu yönde baskı yapanlara, telkinde bulunanlara* “yeter yahu...”* 

- Bu inanılmaz çelişkiyi görmesine karşın, görmezden gelen hukukçulara, aydınlara, gazetecilere *“yeter yahu!”* 

- Ergenekon davası nedeniyle ve aleyhindeki kanıtların ne olduğunu öğrenemeden ve ne ile suçlandığını bilmeden 11 ay yatan, 30 ay yatan gazeteciler, akademisyenler söz konusu olduğunda,* “bunlar usul eksikliği, önemli olan amaç”* diyen ya da *“pekiyi ama hepsi de suçsuz mu yani”* diye sormayı tarafsızlık zanneden sözde aydınlara *“yeter yahu...”* 


***

- üok değil, bundan 10-15 yıl önce *“param yok, gecekonduda oturuyorum”* ya da* “çocuklarımı ben okutamıyorum, bu nedenle arkadaşlarım okutuyor”* deyip, birkaç yıl sonra çocuklarına* “gemicikler”* alabilen siyasetçi türüne *“yeter yahu.”* 

- Sağdan sola, soldan sağa, Mao’culuktan, darbeciliğe, oradan üzal’cılığa, oradan neo-Osmanlı’cılığa, oradan liberalliğe, oradan da *“iktidar silahşorluğuna”* geçen ya da televizyonlarda Başbakan yanağı sıkarak ya da başbakanlara *“o kadar çok iş yapıyorsunuz ki, hepsine yetişemiyoruz, kusura bakmayın”* diyerek yaşamını sürdüren gazetecilere(!) de *“yeter yahu.”* 

- Ve tüm bunları yapanları aydın, gazeteci ya da akademisyen diye adlandıran anlayışa da *“yeter yahu!”* 


*Süheyl Batum / Vatan Gzt. / 18.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Yere çakılmış bir yargı, tarumar olmuş bir ordu ve köşeye sıkışmış bir medya ile anayasa değişikliğine…* 

*İşin özeti budur.* Türkiye’nin bütün anayasal kurumlarında derin bir sarsılma yaşanırken; *Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından “anayasayı ihlalden”* *suçlu bulunup biri kapatılmış, diğeri hazine yardımı cezasına çarptırılmış iki partinin desteği ile* anayasa değişikliğine gidilmek isteniyor. 

*Bu girişim muhtemelen önümüze erken seçim sandığını da koyacak. Böyle bir ortamdan demokrasi ve istikrar mı, yoksa kaos mu çıkacak, hep beraber yaşayıp göreceğiz.*


Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, bir süre önce tereddüte kapılıp rafa kaldırdığı anayasa değişikliği için hesabını kitabını yaptı ve son kararını önceki gün bildirdi. Kısmi anayasa değişikliği öngören bir paket Mart ayı içinde TBMM’ye gönderilecek.


Bu konuya geçmeden önce Pakistan filmine dönen yargı dünyamızda yaşanan iki güncel olaya değinelim:


*Tutuklanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında hazırlanmış olan iddianame Erzurum’daki ilgili mahkeme tarafından kabul edildi. Söz konusu iddianameyi HSYK tarafından bir süre önce görevden alınan özel yetkili savcılar hazırlamışlardı. Ortadaki onca garabet arasında bu durumu bir yana bırakıp, iddianamenin 1 numaralı sanığına bakalım:*


*1 numaralı sanık, 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk!*


Bir süredir yürütülen medya kampanyasının böyle sonuçlanacağı belliydi; ancak yine de akıl almaz olan, insanın sorguya bile alınmadan iddianameye *“1 numara”* olarak monte edilmesi!


*Bildiğiniz gibi Saldıray Berk’in bir yere kaçtığı yok.*


Savcıların ifade çağrısına mazeret bildirip gidemedi; çünkü o tarihte bir tatbikatta olacaktı. Mazereti kabul edildi ve kendisine 26 şubat 2010 tarihine kadar süre verildi. Yine bildiğiniz gibi, bu süre dolmadan da Berk’i ifadeye çağırmış olan savcılar, HSYK tarafından görevden alındı.


Meğer görevden alınan savcılar, bu arada iddianameyi büyük bir süratle hazırlayıvermişler. O kadar hızlı hazırlamışlar ki, *“1 Numara”*nın ifadesini almaya bile zaman bulamamışlar; belki de gerekli görmemişler!


Saldıray Berk ifade verebilseydi belki de savcıların iddialarını delillerle çürütecekti… Hal böyle olunca, belki de savcılar iddianame tanzim etmekten vazgeçeceklerdi; olamaz mı? *Sorgu ve savunma ne için vardır?*


Ama nasıl olduysa oldu Saldıray Berk, ifadesi bile alınmadan “1 Numara” ilan edildi.


ünceki günün en flaş haberi ise, Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un *“kağıt parçası”* dediği *“irtica ile mücadele eylem planı”*nın altındaki imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olabileceği konusunda askeri savcılığın somut belirtilere ulaşması ve üiçek hakkında tutuklama talebinde bulunması…


Peki buna ne diyeceğiz?


İnsanları 3 yıl tutuklu olarak cezaevlerinde tutup ortaya bir iddianame bile koyamayan *“sivil yargı”* mı, yoksa Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez ve Albay Dursun üiçek olayında olduğu gibi soruşturmayı en geç 3 ay içinde tamamlayıp iki TSK mensubunu da suçlu bulan askeri yargı mı daha adil davrandı?


Yüzlerce insandan *“Sivil savcıların”* karşısında çıkıp da tutuklanmayan veya tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılan neredeyse bir kişi bile yok. Söz konusu savcılar *“takipsizlik”* diye bir şey bilmiyorlar, önlerine gelen herkesi bir şekilde iddianame ile ilişkilendiriyorlar.


*Askeri yargı ise önüne gelen iki dosyayı en kısa sürede sonuçlandırdı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı yalanlamak pahasına karar çıkardı.*


*Hangi yargı daha bağımsız acaba? Askeri yargı mı, yoksa “sivil yargı” mı?*


Bir de Tarkan meselesi var…


ünlü pop starın evinde 1 tutam esrar bulundu, *(Onu da zaten polislere kendisi hemen teslim etmiş).* Evinde yüz gram esrar bulunan bir mega starın tutuklanmayacağı, işin büyümeyeceği aslında baştan belli ama Tarkan öyle büyük bir medya şovu eşliğinde gözaltına alınıyor ki akıllara ziyan!


*Emniyette 4 gün tutulduktan ve bir düzine magazin haberi yaptırıldıktan sonra beklendiği gibi ünlü popçu savcı tarafından serbest bırakılıyor…*


Ne gerek vardı acaba bütün bu şova?


*“Kendimizden başka herkese dokunuruz”* mesajı vermek, her kesimde korku yaratmak; daha da önemlisi TSK mensuplarını popçularla, topçularla, organize suç şebekeleriyle aynı karede göstermek için mi?


şimdi bu çamurun, bu rezaletin, bu komploların ve kafa karışıklığının ortasında Türkiye’yi *“ileri demokrasiye”* götürecek bir anayasa değişikliğine gidecekmişiz…


Anayasa değişikliği tartışmaların detaylarını konuşmaya yerimiz kalmadı; önümüzdeki günlerde belli ki bu konuyu yazıp çizeceğiz. Yarından itibaren devam edelim, hem bu arada anayasa değişikliği paketinin içeriği de bir miktar netleşmiş olur…




yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / kentgazetesi.com / 3.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*YALANCININ MUMU...*
*Ermeni fiyaskosunda bilinmeyenler!*


Ses bombaları bir bir ellerinde patlıyor. Hatırlayın Gürcistan-Rusya savaşı çıkınca Tayyip Bey beyaz atına pardon uçağına atlayıp hemen Moskova’ya uçmuş ve yıldırım hızıyla Putin’le Kafkas Paktını kurmuş ya da Türk kamuoyuna öyle açıklamıştı. Bereket Putin, yok öyle bir şey dedi de, gerçeği gördük yani patlatılanın ses bombası olduğunu anladık... Bu Ermeni açılımı işi de aynen öyle.. 

Sırf uğraşta görsünler ve Yeni üzal desinler diye Abdullah Gül manasız bir şekilde Erivan’a gitmiş ve akabinde AKP hükümeti Türkiye’nin boynuna durduk yerde protokol yaftasını geçirmişti... Ne imiş efendim komşularla sıfır sorun politikası imiş!.. Ermenistan’la sıfır sorun diyor ama kardeşimiz Azerbaycan’ı görmüyor.. Yandaşları bu teşebbüsü, Ermeni soykırımını ABD’in gündeminden tamamen çıkarmak şeklinde sundular... Sundular ama yalancının mumu hesabı tablo ortada, Dış İlişkiler Komisyonu Soykırım tasarısını kabul etti... Sorarım size böyle bir sonuçtan sonra o yandaşlara tükürmek gerekmiyor mu?.. *Alın size Ermeni açılımı!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 7 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Yeter artık, gına geldi!* 


Millet’in ebedi ve ezeli temsilcisi olduğuna, yönettiği ülkede hiçbir sorun yaşanmadığına, herkesin huzur ve refah içinde bulunduğuna; yönettiği ülkenin dünyadaki saygınlık ve etkisinin giderek arttığına inanan *bir siyasetçinin kavgalara yatkın bir psikolojisi olmamalı, vatandaşını her yeni güne yeni bir krizle, yeni bir ağız dalaşıyla uyandırmamalı.* Bu derece *“mükemmel”* ve kusursuz* bir ülke yöneticisinin kavgaya ayıracak zamanı da olmamalı* esasında… 


*Ama maşallah bizi yönetenler, spor yazarlarından tiyatroculara, Yargıtay Başkanlarından başka ülkelerin devlet başkanlarına kadar herkese cevap yetiştirmeye çok heveskarlar ve bu işlere ayıracak çok zamanları olduğu izlenimi verecek kadar da gerçek sorunlarla ilgili çalışmalardan uzaklar.* 


*“İşsizliğe çare bulamamış olabiliriz ama Yargıtay Başkanı’nın ağzının payını çok iyi veririz.” şiar bu!*


Memlekette her gün fabrikalar, işyerleri kapanıyor. Kapanmayanlara zaten el koyup kendi yakınlarına ucuza veriyorlar. Türkiye’nin Telekom gibi, Tekel gibi bütün altın bilezikleri, bütün milli servetleri kapanın elinde kalmış; sıra Milli Piyango’ya bile gelmiş ama olsun, bunların hiç biri önemli değil.


*“Sivil başbakanımız”* Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı nasıl şapa oturttu sen ona bak. EMASYA protokolünü nasıl kaldırdık ama!


Sahi, melekler İslamiyet’te neden erkek olarak tasvir edilirler de, Hristiyanlık’ta kadındırlar?


Sayın Başbakan’dan bu konuya da açıklık getirmesini, Star ve Zaman gazetelerinin de *“Erdoğan son noktayı koydu”* diye manşet atmasını bekliyoruz.


Başbakan Yardımcısı Sayın Bülent Arınç da *“Sanat sanat için mi, yoksa toplum için midir”* sorununa el koymalı ve ilkokul ikinci sınıftan beri yakamızı bırakmayan bu sorudan bizi kurtarmalıdır. Nihai sonucu Hasan Cemal’in *“Tecrübe konuşuyor”* programına çıkıp açıklarsa seviniriz.


Her ağzını açana bir cevap, her tartışmaya bir *“son noktayı koyuş”*, herkesle dalaş, herkesle kavga…


*“Herkes kötü bir ben iyiyim”* havası, herkese tepeden bakma…


Yeter artık, vatandaş olarak bu kavgacılıktan, bu böbürlenmelerden, kendini beğenmişlikten, alaycılıktan, gerçek sorunları küçümseme tavrından fena halde sıkıldık.


*Seçilmişlerden daha sorumlu davranışlar bekliyoruz. Kendilerini bu kadar beğenmeseler de iyi olur, Millet’in ve Allah’ın tokadı ağırdır çünkü…*


Seçilmiş olmak, her istediğini yapmak değil, aksine her istediğini yapamamak anlamına gelir. Seçilmişin seçilmemişe göre sorumlulukları daha ağırdır; hesap verme zorunluluğu vardır çünkü.


Seçilmişten nasıl hesap sorulacak?


Demokratik sistemler bunun için üç yol göstermiş: 


*Birincisi Meclis’in denetim mekanizmaları;* icraatınız hakkında her adımda bilgi vereceksiniz…


*İkincisi yargı.* Yargıdan kaçmayacaksınız, dokunulmazlık zırhının ardına saklanmayacaksınız…


*üçüncüsü sandık;* aldığınız yetkiyi suistimal ederseniz geldiğiniz gibi tıpış tıpış gitmeyi bileceksiniz, koltuğa yapışmayacaksınız, çirkefleşmeyeceksiniz.


Sen Meclis’in bütün denetim mekanizmalarını işlemez hale getir, en küçük bir soru önergesine cevap verme, muhalefetin araştırma-soruşturma-gensoru taleplerini parmakları kaldırıp otomatik olarak reddet;


Bir yandan *“Kimse dokunulmaz değildir”* diyerek operasyondan dönen teğmeni tutukla ama sıra kendi dokunulmazlığına gelince sırra kadem bas… Aleyhine açılmış tazminat davasında hoşuna gitmeyen karar veren hakime hayatı dar et;


Sandık yaklaşınca makarna, peynir, beyaz eşya dağıt, evlere *“yarısı seçimden sonra ödenmek üzere”* kaydıyla zarf içinde para gönder; YSK’yı emir kulu haline getir, bilgisayar programlarıyla oyna, kendini seçim yarışına yüzde 20 avantajla başlat, olmadı *“elektrikler kesildi”* deyip oyların yüzde 15’ini iç et!


Sonra da Yargıtay Başkanı’na *“Esas yasama ve yürütme üzerinde yargı kuşatması var”* diye cevap yetiştir.


*Hakikaten artık yeter…*




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 8.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*“Farklı etnik kimlikte olanları kovduk” diyen Erdoğan değil miydi?* 



ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nin kabul ettiği Ermeni tasarısı üzerine, Tayyip Erdoğan _“ABD bizim stratejik müttefikimizdir, ortağımızdır. ABD’nin basit siyasi hesaplar uğruna Türkiye gibi stratejik ortağını feda edeceğine ben inanmıyorum. Bunu onlar da göze alıyorlarsa orada bizim diyeceğimiz bir şey yok”_ dedi. 

Burada önemli bir çelişki var. 

Ermeni tasarısında söylenenlerin bir kısmını, ana fikir olarak Tayyip Erdoğan, 2009 Mayıs ayında mayın temizleme kanunu konusunda konuşurken gündeme getirmiş ve _“Yıllarca bu ülkede bir şeyler yapıldı. Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar ülkemizden kovuldu. Acaba kazandık mı? Bunların üzerinde durarak bir düşünmek lazım. Ama aklıselim ile bunların üzerinde düşünülmedi. Bu aslında faşizan bir yaklaşımın neticesiydi”_ demişti. 

Erdoğan, son olarak da Silivri’deki tutukluların Malta sürgünlerine benzetilmesi üzerine,* “Ben de Tunceli sürgünlerinin dosyalarını açıklarım”* gibi başbakanı olduğu devlet aleyhinde konuşmuştu! 

üzetle, Türkiye hakkındaki genosid iddialarına en büyük desteği Tayyip Erdoğan vermiştir. 

***

Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar Ermeniler ve Rumlardı. Ermenilerin bir kısmı, Osmanlı döneminde savaş sırasında Fransız ve Rus ordularının üniformalarını giyerek Türk askerine karşı savaştığı, çete kurup cephe gerisinde sivil halka yönelik katliam yaptıkları için Suriye’ye sürüldü.

Ortodokslar ise mübadele ile Yunanistan’a gönderildi. 

şimdi ise Ermeni soykırımı, Pontus soykırımı gibi propagandalar ile ABD ve Avrupa, bu iki grup halk üzerinden Türkiye topraklarında hak iddia ediyor. 

Meselenin özü budur. 

Nitekim, Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos, 7 Mayıs 2000 günü, *“Türkiye’nin AB’ye üyeliği, Anadolu’da önceden varolmuş Hıristiyan toplumların yaşadığı bölgelerde yeniden Hıristiyanların yaşamasına izin vermelidir”* demişti. 

Emekli Büyükelçi Volkan Vural da 2008’in Eylül ayında, _“Devlet Ermenilerden özür dilemeli, Ermeni ve Rumlar tekrar eski topraklarına dönsün, tekrar vatandaş olsun”_ diye bir gazeteciye açıklamalar yapmıştı! 

***

Erdoğan’ın *“Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar ülkemizden kovuldu”* sözlerini, özellikle Yunan basını *“Tarihi itiraf”* diye yayınlamıştı. Konuyla ilgili* “Etnik temizlik kavramı üzerine bir sorgulama”* başlıklı bir makale yazan Prof. Dr. Gülümser Heper ve Dr. Ali Rıza üçer, _“Erdoğan’ın bu ifadesinin sonuçlarının, Türk toplumunun lehine olmayacağı tartışmasızdır. Bu açıklamanın ardından ABD, AB, İsrail ve Ermenistan; nihayete yaklaşmanın hazzı içinde bu cümleleri sindire sindire yorumlamaktadır. Kolay değildir; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Başbakanı, bu ülkede etnik temizlik yapıldığını kabul etmiştir. Etnik temizlik teriminin bilimsel karşılığı, istenmeyen grupların, genosid veya göçe zorlanması ile ortadan kaldırılmasıdır”_ diyorlar. 

Heper ve üçer, yazıyı, ABD’nin Irak’ta, İsrail’in Filistin’de giriştiği genosidi inceledikten sonra _“Türkleri etnik temizlik yapmakla suçlayan ABD ve Avrupa devletlerinin 21. yüzyılın gerçekleriyle sürdürmekte oldukları etnik temizlik eylemleri her boyutuyla ayan beyan ortadadır. İnsanlık tarihi, emperyalizme karşı örnek bir mücadele veren Türk ulusunu değil, soykırımların asıl müsebbibi olan emperyalistleri yargılayacaktır”_ diye bitiriyor.


*ARSLAN BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 10 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*üAKMA AKP’Lİ BAKANIN üAKMA TABLOLARI*



14.03.2010 

Hürriyet yazarı Yılmaz üzdil yine yaptı yapacağını ve Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay’ı, şivan Perver’le birlikte söylediği “Memleketim” şarkısını ve müzeden çalınan tabloları kendine özgü mizahi üslubuyla eleştirdi.


*İşte yazarın “Kültür” başlıklı yazısı:* 
“Harala güreleden yazmaya fırsat bulamadık... Kültür Bakanımız, “Bu toprakların çocuklarıyla bu toprakların şarkısını söyleyelim” filan diyerek, şivan Perver’i sahneye davet etti ve koro halinde “Bir Başkadır Benim Memleketim”i söylediler.
*
Halbuki, o şarkı bu toprakların şarkısı değildir maalesef, İsrail ilahisidir... Rabi Elmelek, 14’üncü yüzyılda bestelenmiş İbrani ezgisi... üakmadır yani.
*
Aslına bakarsanız, Kültür Bakanımız da, çakma AKP’lidir, orijinal değildir. Silahlı kuvvetler hakkında atıp tutuyor ama, eskiden Ordu’da avukattı kendisi... Sanatla manatla pek alakası yoktu. Kendisinden önceki Kültür Bakanımız da “emniyet müdürü”ydü zaten.
*
E haliyle...
üakma sağcı kültür bakanımızın, çakma Memleketim’i söylediği dakikalarda, Devlet Resim Heykel Müzesi’ndeki tabloların araklanarak, yerlerine çakmalarının konduğu ortaya çıktı.
*
Böylece...
Karşısına geçip, sağ elini çenesine, işaretparmağını yanağına koyarak “hımmm, sürrealist” diye ahkam kesen avangard arkadaşların, yıllardır, çakma tablolara yorum yaptığı anlaşıldı.
*
Peki, “Kültürümüze kim sahip çıkacak, o tablolar nasıl bulunacak?” derseniz... Anlatayım.
*
Hadise, Uşak’ta geçiyor...
*
Soyguncu köylüler, Karun Hazinesi’ni kaçak kazıyla soyuyor. Satıyor. Devletin haberi yok. Ama, gel gör ki, soyguncu köylüler soygun parasını kırışırken, kavga çıkıyor. Soyguncu köylüler tarafından* “mağdur”* edilen soyguncu köylü, devlete ihbar mektubu yazıyor*, “Soyuldum”* diyor. Kendisi gibi soyguncu olan köylüleri ispiyonluyor. Böylece, hazine sahibi olduğunu bilmeyen devlet, hazinesinin soyulduğunu öğreniyor. Soyguncu köylüler içeri giriyor, hazine buhar... Gel zaman git zaman, soyulan hazinenin New York’ta satılmak üzere sergilendiği anlaşılıyor. Devlet, Amerikalılara başvuruyor,* “Bizden soyuldu”* diyor. Amerikalılar da, *“Bi daha soydurtmayın”* diye tembihleyerek, hazineyi devlete veriyor. Soyulan hazine, soyulduğu yere, Uşak’a getiriliyor, müzeye konuyor... Gel zaman git zaman, tarladan soyulan hazine, bu sefer müzeden soyuluyor. Devletin gene haberi yok. Hazineyi müzeden soyanlar, yerine çakmasını bırakıp, orijinal parçayı İstanbul’da satmaya çalışıyor. Gel gör ki, alıcı kılığındaki alıcılar, soyguncu çıkıyor... Hazineyi müzeden soyanları soyuyor. Hazineyi müzeden soyanlar soyulunca, tırıs tırıs Uşak’a dönüyor, tanıdık bir polise haber veriyor,* “Soyulduk”* diyor. Polis de soyguncu çıkıyor iyi mi... Hazinenin soyulduğunu devlete haber vereceğine, alıcı kılığındaki soyguncuların peşine düşüyor. Bulamıyor. Uşak’a geri dönüyor, hazineyi soyanlarla buluşup, *“Soyguncular kaçmış”* diyor. Aralarında kavga çıkıyor. Hazineyi müzeden soyanlardan biri, devlete ihbar mektubu yazıyor, alayını ispiyonluyor. *“Bunlar hem soydu, hem soyuldu, arada ben mağdur oldum”* diyor... Böylece, hazine sahibi olduğunu zanneden devlet, hazinesinin soyulduğu öğreniyor. Birileri içeri giriyor, hazine buhar... Amerikalılarla iade görüşmeleri sürüyor.
*
Dolayısıyla.
Devlet Resim Heykel Müzesi’ni soyan arkadaşlar, eli kulağındadır, bugün yarın birbirini ispiyonlar... Kültürümüzde sadece soygun yok çünkü, Allah’a şükür ki, ispiyon da var... Tabloları bulamasak bile, en azından akıbetini öğreniriz. Sıkmayın canınızı.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Yakında Avrupa’da büyükelçimiz kalmayacak*



Erdoğan konuştukça içim acıyor. Başbakan İsveç parlamentosunun soykırımı tasarısının kabulünün ardından gene büyükelçiyi Ankara’ya çağırdı, yapacağı ziyareti iptal etti. şimdi sırada İngiltere ve ardından İspanya var. Oralardan da büyükelçiler çağırılıp ziyaretler iptal edilecektir. İyi de ABD tarafından kotarılan ve İspanya ile yürütülen bu medeniyetler yalanı nasıl sona erecek? Peki, bu soykırım krizlerinin başlangıcını oluşturan ABD gezisini başbakan neden iptal etmez acaba? Hiç o taraftan tık yok. 

Aslında birçok konuda AKP iktidarından tık yok. şu aralar Türkiye, gerçek gündemini gizleyecek konularla meşgul. Anayasa değişikliği, adaletin elinde kırpılmış olarak kalan bağımsızlık konusu, darbe iddiaları ve o ünlü açılım konusu. Hep merak ediyorum, ne oldu Arınç suikastına? Ne oldu, Kozmik Odada vatan ihanetleri? Hepsi aynı, Ankara’da yakalanan bir kamyon dolusu silah hesabı gündemi değiştirmek için kullanılmıyor mu? Bu günlerde siyaset yalan üreten bir balon makinesi gibi çalışıyor. 

ABD, Ermeni soykırımı konusunda şu günlerde başka bir senaryo üzerine çalışıyor. Buna göre ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Clinton, Ermenistan devlet Başkanı Sarkisyan’ı Washington’a davet etti. Biliyorsunuz, 12 Nisan tarihinde Amerika başkentinde nükleer enerji ve nükleer silahlar konusunda bir zirve yapılacak. Başbakan Erdoğan bu zirveye davetli. Amerika işte bu toplantıyı bahane ederek Erdoğan ile Sarkisyan’ı bir araya getirmeyi planlıyor. 

Bu olayları fırsat bilen ve Başbakanın bu tarihlerde Washington’da olacağını hesaplayan Türk-Amerikan Konseyi ATC, geleneksel yıllık toplantılarını da bu tarihe almış. İki gün sürecek bu toplantılarda Başbakanın, gelmesi halinde bir konuşma yapması da bekleniyor. Belki ATC yöneticileri Sarkisyan’ı da bu toplantıda konuşmaya çağırırlar. Yakışır, silah tacirlerinin toplantısında iyi olur. 

ABD Başkanı Obama bu görüşmelerin gidişatına göre 24 Nisan tarihinde yayınlayacağı bildiriye soykırımı lafını koyacak veya koymayacak. Büyük bir olasılıkla Türkiye, Meclis’te protokolü onaylayıp yaz başından önce sınırları açacak. Ermenistan ile diplomatik ilişki kurulacak. 

üte yandan ABD, İran konusunda el altından temaslarına devam ediyor ve bu temaslarda ne yazık ki Türkiye yok. Bizim hani sıfır problem dış politikamız var ya o da şu anda iflas etmişe benziyor. Suriye de ABD’ye görüşmelere hazır olduğunu bildirdi. İsrail de aynı açıklamayı yaptı ama hiç Türkiye’ye bizi bir araya getir teklifi olmadı. 

AB ve ABD tarafından hazırlanan Kıbrıs tuzağı da hızlı şekilde ilerliyor. Rum tarafına adadan asker çekebileceğimizi bazı AKP’li yetkililer bildirmiş bile. Maksat Talat’ın elini kuvvetlendirmek. Nasıl olsa Talat’ın normal şartlar altında seçimi kaybedeceğini biliyor Erdoğan ve şürekası. 

Bu arada geçen gün NTV’de Murat Birsel’in programında AB işlerinden sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış’ı dinliyorum. Basın mensupları susuyor ve Bağış almış sazı eline gidiyor. üıkmaza girmiş olan AB ilişkilerinde ne kadar başarılı bir hükümetin iş başında olduğunu anlatıyor da anlatıyor. Kimse kalkıp kendisine adam gibi bir soru sormuyor. Bu da son günlerde NTV’nin nasıl yandaş basın konvoyuna katıldığını bir kez daha kanıtlıyor. Yazık artık Türk basını tamamen ne kadar bağımsız olduğunu gösteriyor. Tayyip Bey’in istediği demokrasi bir garip vallahi. 

Evet, Türkiye dış politikada, tarihinde olmadığı kadar başarısız bir düzeyde. Aslında ne de başarılı oldukları ortada.* Askeri ile hakimi ile doktoru, bakkalı, işçisi memuru, emeklisi ve eczacısı ile kavgalı olan bir iktidar...*


*Savaş SüZAL* / habergazete.com / 16 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*ününü açayım derken!..*


Bir rivayete göre şöyle olacak!..

Anayasa bir değişiversin;

Türkiye’nın önü açılacak!..

ünü açık Türkiye olacağız yani..!

Başbakanımız Tayyip beyimiz böyle 
söylüyor...

“Bu Anayasa frene basıyor, bir değişsin Türkiye fırlayacak, muasır olacak, Türkiye’nin önü açılacak..!” 

Af buyrunuz ama Türkiye’nin “önü” zaten açık!

Takım taklavat, dal yaprak ortada!..

Türkiye’nin “açık olan önü”nden fışkırıyor, olan biten... Mal meydanda...

Mesela, CHP dedektifi Kılıçdaroğlu, ne zaman Türkiye’nin “önüne” şöyle bir göz atsa, altı okka rezillikleri anında görüp bizim hizmetimize sunuveriyor!..

Misal, geçtiğimiz günlerde Türkiye’nin “açık olan önünden” şöyle bir dalış yapıp Tarım Bakanlığını görüverdi ki; ohooo!.. Cemaat, açık olan ön taraftan yediklerinin rehaveti ile yayılmış tatlı tatlı sindirim içerisindeler...

ABD dolaylarından gelen, yeşil renkli yemlerin tatlı rehaveti içerisinde, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile kafa kafaya geldiler!.. 

Efendim şöyle bir durum olmuş!..

ABD dolaylarından Dünyayı seyreden, “Delta Pine” adlı şirket, bakmış “Türkiye’nin önü açık!”, hamle etmiş “ben şuradan bir dalayım” demiş... 
Dalınca, o da Tarım Bakanlığından içeri düşüvermiş... Herifler “Pamuk tohumu ve pazarlaması” işiyle uğraşıp, şu malum “GDO”lar üzerine iş tutuyorlarmış ve “ünü açık” Türkiye’yi 

“GDO üzerinden oyma” hesapları varmış!.. “Madem önünü açmış bunlar Türkiye’nin, biz de eşek değiliz ya, Türkiye’nin önünü açanları şöyle bir görüverelim bari!” demişler...

Tarım Bakanlığında onbinlerce dolar “rüşvet” dağıtılmış, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun gördüğü bu...

Dahası, bu “rüşvet işi” patlamış ama savcılık “takipsizlik” kararı vermiş... Kılıçdaroğlu bu duruma, çok önemliymiş gibi dikkat çekiyor!..

Halbu ki ne var bunda canım!.. 

Bir bakanlığın memurları “malı götürmüşler!” alt tarafı...

Olay, “cemaatin hacet giderme” eylemidir!..

üünkü, “imam” mimberde gaz çıkırarıp duruyor, imam öyle cemaat böyle!..

Sonuçta Türkiye’nin önü açık!..

Mal meydanda...

Meydanda olan malı, Kırklareli Milletvekili Turgut Dibek de görmüş... Onun gördüğü işte bu “imam seviyesi”ne örnek!..

Durum şudur..

Alman yetkililer, Deniz Feneri yolsuzluğu ile ilgili RTüK üyesi Zahid Akman ve Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’ı sorgulamak istemişler ama izin verilmemiş. Bu durumu Adalet Bakanı, Kırklareli Milletvekili Dibek’e böyle açıklamış!.. “İzin vermedik!!” demiş.

Frankfurt Savcılığı Basın Sözcüsü Doris Muler Scheu, Karaman ve Akman’ı Türkiye’ye gelerek sorgulamak istediklerini ancak, Türkiye’den “ret” yanıtı aldıklarını söylemiş. Turgut Dibek de “Bu ne iş!!?” diye sormuş, Bakan Sadullah Ergin de, “Almanya’nın talebi uygun bulunmamıştır” cevabını vermiş... Bakan beyin ircaa yazısı şöyle olmuş...

“Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından, Almanya’da görevli bazı yetkililerin adli yardım evrakıyla ilgili olarak Türkiye’de yapılacak hukuki işlemlere dahil edilmesi hazırlanan soru katalogundan zanlılar ile şahitlere soru sormalarına izin verilmesine yönelik talebin uygun bulunmadığına ilişkin yazının, Bakanlığımızın Uluslararası Hukuk ve Dış İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğüne 20 Ekim 2009 tarihinde gönderilmesi üzerine, talebin uygun bulunmadığı Alman makamlarına 20 Ekim 2009 tarihinde iletilmiştir”.

Bakan bey malumunuz, “Anayasa hamlesinin” akıncı beylerindendir...

Anayasa bir değişsin “Türkiye’nin önü açılacak” ya!..

Daha neler göreceğiz neler!!


*Behiç KILIü /* YENİüAğ GZT. / 27 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*İnşallah Gül dolandırılmıştır*



*Ayıp duygusu Türkiye’de hiçbir zaman bugünkü kadar sahipsiz kalmamıştı.*

üünkü şu anda siyaset, ne pahasına olursa olsun kazanmaya şartlanmış bir zihniyetin kontrolündedir.

En yakışıksız hilelerin asla yakıştıramayacağınız makam sahipleri tarafından yapıldığını görmenin üzüntü ve şaşkınlığını sık sık yaşıyoruz.

Sonuncusunu dün CHP lideri Deniz Baykal’dan dinledik:

Anayasa Mahkemesi raportörlerinden birinin Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne yedek üye yapılmasına karar veriliyor.

Malum; referandumdan “evet” çıkacak olursa Anayasa Mahkemesi yedek üyeleri hemen asıl üye olacaklar.

Fakat raportörü Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün yedek üye olarak atayabilmesi mümkün değil. 

üünkü bu göreve getirilecek olan kişinin müsteşar, müsteşar yardımcısı, general, amiral, büyükelçi, vali gibi “üst kademe yöneticisi” olması gerekiyor.

Bu şartı yerine getirmek için genç raportör hemen Denizcilik Müsteşar Yardımcılığı görevine atanıyor, 31 günde *“istenen kaliteye”* yükseliyor ve Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından Anayasa Mahkemesi’ndeki görevine iki gün önce başlatılıyor.

Bu hülle yöntemine, hileye bile bile mi alet olmuştur Cumhurbaşkanı yoksa birileri onu böyle bir oyuna bilgisi dışında mı dahil etmiştir?

Eğer dolandırıldıysa, bu işi yapanlar cüretlerini nereden almışlardır?

Bizim sistemimizde Cumhurbaşkanı’nın rolü önemlidir. Ve bu rolün esasını *“tarafsız cumhurbaşkanı”* oluşturur.

O nedenle raportörü Anayasa Mahkemesi Yedek üyesi yapan hızlandırılmış katakullide Cumhurbaşkanı’nın kandırıldığını, isteği ve bilgisi dışında kullanıldığını temenni etmek istiyoruz.

üünkü anayasa paketi gerçekleşecek olursa böyle bir Cumhurbaşkanı ile varacağımız yer asla bir hukuk devleti olmaz!

Kötümserlik uyandıran bu örnek olay, yine de içinde bir iyilik ihtimali barındırıyor.

AKP hedeflediği yere vardığı takdirde kendi Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni, kendi HSYK’sını kuracaktır. Birini, ikisini değil, neredeyse bütün hakimleri kendisi seçecektir.

Böyle bir süreçte Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne bir yedek üye atamak uğruna hile yapmayı göze almanın akla uyan bir açıklaması yoktur.

Hile üstünde yakalanma riski taşıyan bir tamahkarlığı iktidar hedefine ulaşacağından emin değilse göze alabilir.

Böyle küçük fırsatları ganimet saymaya devam ettiklerine göre bu ihtimal az değil!


*Boşa geçen ziyaret*

Almanya ile olan ilişkiler Ankara hükümetleri açısından başarısızlıktır.

üç milyon Türk’ün yaşadığı bu ülkenin Başbakanı rüzgar gibi geldi ve gitti.

Ziyaret bir Afrika ülkesi yöneticisinden daha etkileyici bir rüzgar yaratmadı.

Oysa oradaki Türk varlığı iyi örgütlenebilse Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine karşı çıkacak bir Alman hükümeti asla olamaz.

Son ziyaret Başbakanımızın Almanya’da Türk okulu kurulması ısrarı, konuk Başbakan’ın da buna karşı çıkması yüzünden kısır bir tartışmaya feda edildi.

Erdoğan’ı bayrak göstermek hevesi, Merkel’i de boyun eğmemek inadı yönetti.

İkisi de hayata yabancı kaldı.

Doğru çözümü Almanya Türk Toplumu Başkanı Kenan Kolat ortaya koydu.

üünkü hayatın içinden gelen o.

“Almanya’da 600 bin öğrencimiz var” dedi. Kaç tane Türk okulu lazım; hesap edin.

Ve çareyi “Alman okul sistemine Türkçeyi koymak daha iyi” diyerek gösterdi.

Böyle ziyaretler öncesinde Dışişleri Bakanlığı, gurbetçilerimizin örgütlerini niye dinlemez?


*Güngör Mengi* / Vatan Gzt. / 31.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Neden geri adım attık?*



İktidar; sözde Ermeni Soykırımı Tasarısı’nın ABD Temsilciler Meclisi’nde bir *“oylama skandalı”*yla kabul edilmesinden sonra, Washington Büyükelçimiz Namık Tan’ı Ankara’ya çağırmıştı...

Yine aynı günlerde, benzer bir tasarının İsveç Parlamentosu tarafından kabul edilmesi üzerine de aynı tepkiyi vermiştik...

Aradan çok değil; sadece bir ay geçti.

Olay soğudu.

ünce İsveç Büyükelçisi Zergin Korutürk, sonra da Washington Büyükelçisi Namık Tan, görevlerinin başına döndü.

O günlerde; bu kararlar düzeltilinceye kadar bu ülkelere gitmeyeceklerini açıklayan iktidarın en tepesindeki isim de önümüzdeki hafta ABD’ye gitmeye hazırlanıyor.


***


Bir ülkenin, diğer ülkelerdeki büyükelçisini çekme kararı, son derece önemli diplomatik bir tavırdır.

Bu tavrı alan ülke, sonuç alıncaya kadar geri adım atmaz...

Biz ise bu kararlılığı sadece bir ay sürdürebildik.

Peki; bundan sonra aynı tavrı koyduğumuz ülkeler arkamızdan, *“Boş verin, nasıl olsa bir ay sonra unuturlar ve elçilerini geri gönderirler”* demeyecek mi?

Bu; *“dış politikadaki saygınlığımızı ve ulusal onurumuzu”* yaralamayacak mı?


***


Amaaaaannn... 

Ben de ne garip sorular soruyorum değil mi?



*Mustafa Mutlu* / VATAN GZT. / 2.4.2010



Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberde...#ixzz0jvaU40mq

----------


## bozok

*üıkmaz sokak!*


Baharla birlikte yeniden faaliyete geçen terör örgütünün mayınlarıyla verdiğimiz şehitler ve babasız kalan bebekleri... Toplu şekilde tutuklanıp serbest bırakılan generaller, amiraller...

Yüksek mahkemeleri siyasetçilerin emrine sokacak Anayasa değişikliklerinin hiçbir uzlaşma gözetmeden Meclis’ten geçirilip referanduma götürülme yolunda olması... Referandum ve seçimde “oy toplama” ile ilgili şüpheler... Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne yaptığı “şaibeli” atama... “Parti kapatma”da sadece şiddetin ölçü olarak alınması talepleri...

Tekel işçilerinin “sendikalarını ziyaretine” gitmesine izin vermeyen polisin yine biber gazıyla şiddet uygulaması ve çıkan sokak çatışmaları... Birbirini izleyen üniversiteli genç intiharları... 

Bu kadar çok konuda adeta yağmur gibi yağan sorunlar ve hepsiyle ilgili sayısız soru işareti bugünlerde Türkiye’yi ve toplumun beynini kemirmekte... Acaba nasıl oluyor da terörden Anayasa’ya, darbe iddialarından işçi ve işsizlik sorunlarına kadar her konu çözümsüzlükle tıkanıp kalıyor? Acaba bazı konulardaki belirsizlik/çözümsüzlük ve bu nedenle “zamana yayılma” siyasi bir kazanç yöntemi olarak mı kullanılıyor? Kısacası “yargıda olan” veya “yargının yeniden yapılandırılması ile ilgili” konular acaba gerçekten de hukuki değil de siyasi mi? Bu soruların hepsi çok önemli.

*TERüRİST HAKARETİ*

Mesela Balyoz sorgulaması diye topluca tutuklanan komutanlar, generaller, amiraller konusunda; her şeyden önce “neden tutuklu yargılanıyorlar” sorusu var. Artık bu Ergenekon soruşturması öyle bir hale getirildi ki içinden nasıl ve hangi sürede çıkılabileceğinin cevabı asla tahmin edilemeyeceği, yıllara yayılabileceği gibi başta hukukçular olmak üzere herkesin kafasındaki en doğal sorular bile sorulamıyor.

Diğer ülkelerden de “adil yargılanma hakkı, hüküm giymiş suçlular kadar uzun süre tutukluluğun hukuka aykırı olduğu” konularında tepkiler gelmesine rağmen hala 10’ar 10’ar, hatta 40’ar 40’ar tutuklanan askerler, emekli olmuş, yaşını başını almış, çoğu sağlık sorunları içinde olan amiraller, generaller aylarca mahkÃ»m muamelesi görüyor. Terörist lideri ücalan’ı Kenya’dan getiren komutana PKK’lı teröristlerin hakaretine, kafasına kola şişesi atmasına fırsat veriliyor.

Darbe iddiaları 2002-2003 yılından başladığı (ve hala araçlarda yapılan bomba/silah aramaları, suikast iddiaları ile bugüne uzandığı) öne sürülürken iddiaların başladığı dönemin kuvvet komutanları “kaçma ve delil karartma ihtimali olmadığı için” tutuksuz yargılanıyor. Ama öte yanda 39 TSK mensubu aynı anda tutuklanarak ve 3. ordu komutanı bile terör örgütü üyesi gösterilerek TSK “kurum halinde” darbe planı zanlısı durumuna sokuluyor. Eğer, hukuk dışı denmesine rağmen tutuklama yapılacaksa, neden bazı komutanların “kaçma ihtimali yok” da bazılarının var? Bu çifte standarda kim karar veriyor?

*CAMİ BOMBALAMA İDDİASI*

Nasıl oluyor da, “cami bombalama” gibi canice, akıl dışı, görülmemiş bir iddia tüm TSK mensupları tarafından kesinlikle reddedilir, “asla düşünülemez, kabul edilemez” denirken bir ihbar mektubu ile ve yanlış bir bilirkişi raporuyla insanlara “gerçekmiş” duygusu verilip gündemde tutulabiliyor? Balyoz seminerine katılan bazı komutanların ismi neden hiç anılmıyor da sadece bazıları iddianameye giriyor?

şimdilerde 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’e yöneltilen suçlamaların nedeninin; daha önce DSP Genel Başkanı Masum Türker’in dile getirdiği gibi “gelecekte Genelkurmay başkanı olma ihtimali”yle ilgili olduğu ve “özellikle bir ismin önünü kapatmasının sorun olarak görüldüğü” söyleniyor, bu konudaki gerçeği kim ortaya çıkaracak? Bazı isimlere dokunulmazlık sağlanırken, bazılarının üstüne gidilmesi, bir takım gazete köşelerinden hükümete “sakın geri adım atmayın, teslim olmayın, orduyu iyice kontrolünüze alana kadar yürüyün” diye akıl verilmesi ve TSK’nın da (eğer içinde “demokrasi dışı eylem planlayanlar” olmuşsa kesin kanıtlarla onları ayıklamak yerine) kurum olarak suçlanır hale getirilmesi, suçlamalara ve yanlış “bilirkişi beyanlarına” açıklık getirildiğinde de “sus konuşma” denerek köşeye sıkıştırılması artık toplumun dikkatinden kaçmayacak boyuta geldi.

*GERüEKMİş GİBİ...*

Demokrasiye inanan herkes darbe planlarına, buna ortam hazırlama girişimlerine karşı çıkar ama aynı “herkes” elmalarla armutları karıştırıp önce orduyu, arkasından işbirliği yapıyorlar havası vererek ve bunu yabancı medyaya da pompalayarak yüksek yargıyı orduyla birlikte yıpratma gayretlerine de karşı çıkmalıdır.

Bugünlerde özellikle “cami bombalama iddiası”nın dindar vatandaşlara ve kutsal mekana yönelik olduğu ve doğal olarak büyük tepki yaratacağı için “insanlara gerçekmiş gibi anlatıldığını ve büyük kesimlerin inandırıldığını, bu nedenle de TSK’ya tepkili hale getirildiklerini” duyuyoruz. Halkın bu konuda çok dikkatli olması, kışkırtmaya inanmaması gerekiyor.

*CEVAPLAR HER AüIDAN’DA...*

Anayasa değişikliği konusunda yapılan son derece yanıltıcı açıklamaların da irdeleneceği, işçiler ve işsizlik konusunun da tartışılacağı Her Açıdan’ın bu haftaki konukları; Eski TBMM Başkanı ve DP Genel Bşk. Hüsamettin Cindoruk, TİSK (Türkiye İşveren Sendikaları Konf.) Başkanı Tuğrul Kutadgobilik, Sabancı üniv. Siyaset Bilimi üğr. üyesi Prof. Dr. Ersin Kalaycıoğlu ve Avukat Ergin Cinmen olacaklar.

Anayasa Hukukçusu Ekrem Ali Akartürk’ün de telefonla katılacağı Her Açıdan 4 Nisan Pazar öğlen 12.30’da STAR’da. Hepinizi bekliyorum.


*Ruhat MENGİ /* VATAN GZT. / 3.4.2010

Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberdetay.asp?detay=Cikmaz_sokak&tarih=03.04.2010 &Newsid=297727&Categoryid=4&wid=4#ixzz0k1KOxBEr

----------


## bozok

*Talih kuşu bu kez gülmedi* 

**

*03.04.2010 - 22:49 / gazeteport.com.tr*

_Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından iki ay önce Milli Piyango yönetimine atanan eski belediye başkanı, ‘’ürgüt kurmak, ihaleye fesat karıştırmak, sahtecilik ve rüşvet almak" suçlamasıyla tutuklandı._

*Yusuf SAHİCİ - ANKARA* 

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın imzaladığı kararname ile iki ay önce, Milli Piyango Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine atanan, eski belediye başkanı Serhat Kemal Yılmaz, ‘’Suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kurmak, ihaleye fesat karıştırmak, resmi belgede sahtecilik, görevi kötüye kullanmak ve rüşvet almak" suçlamasıyla tutuklandı. 



Ankara’nın Etimesgut ilçesinde Belediye Başkanlığı yapan AKP’li Yılmaz, ihale yolsuzluğu iddiaları üzerine 48 kişiyle birlikte gözaltına alındı. Yılmaz ve 16 kişi çıkarıldıkları mahkemece tutuklanarak cezaevine konuldu. Tutuklananlar arasında eski Belediye Başkan Yardımcısı Osman Başbozkurt, Halk Ekmek Fabrikası Müdürü Bülent Nemutlu ve 4 müteahhit de bulunuyor. 


Zanlıların, 2004-2009 yıllarında belediyenin 20’ye yakın ihalesinde malzeme alımı, inşaat yapımı ve imar işinde usulsüzlük yapmakla suçlanıyor. İhalelerin aynı şirketlere verildiği, şirketlerin ise yapmadıkları işin parasını aldıkları iddia ediliyor. 


Etimesgut’da 5 yıl Belediye Başkanlığı yapan Yılmaz son seçimi kaybetmiş ve 5 şubat 2010 günü Milli Piyango yönetim kurulu üyeliğine atanmıştı. Yılmaz’ın devrettiği belediyeye ise geçen dönemden kalan borçlarından dolayı haciz gelmiş ve icra işlemi başlatılmıştı. Etimesgut’un MHP’li Belediye Başkanı Enver Demirel, belediyeyi 33 milyon lira borçla devraldıklarını açıklamıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Referandum insanlık suçuna dönüşmesin..*


Meselenin hiç konuşulmayan boyutuna bakalım.. Değişiklik maddeleri halkoyuna sunulursa..
Hap gibi..
Tablet gibi ..
Bence insanlık adına suç işlenecek.. üünkü temel hak ve özgürlükleri oylamaya sunacağız..
Başkasının zaten olması gereken hakkı için ‘verilsin’ veya ‘verilmesin’ diyeceğiz..
üok yanlış.. 

* * *

Neden mi söz ediyorum.. Gelin bakalım...
41. madde; ‘Devlet, çocuk istismarı ve cinsellik ve şiddete karşı çocukları koruyucu tedbir alır’ diyor..
Meclis bize soracak..
Ey vatandaşlar diyecek; devlet çocukları korusun mu korumasın mı?
Hap gibi oylanacak ya..
Hayır çıkarsa..
üocuklar cinsel istismara uğrayabilir, bizce sakıncası yok demiş olmayacak mıyız?
Olacağız tabii..

* * *

Bir başka madde çocuklara, yaşlılara, engellilere pozitif ayrımcılık getiriyor..
Tümüne ‘hayır’ çıkarsa..
Türk milleti çocukları, yaşlıları, engellileri korumayalım, ezilsin gitsinler demiş olacak..
Rezalete bakın!..

* * *

Başkası..
üzel hayata gizlilik getiriyor..
Hayır oyunun anlamı şu olacak.. üzel hayat herkese açık olsun, istenildiği gibi ortaya serilsin, delik deşik edilsin anlamına gelecek.. Mahremiyet kavramı ‘lügat’tan silinsin!..

* * *

Soruyorum..
'Memur toplu sözleşme hakkına kavuşsun mu, kavuşmasın mı' diye referandum yapılır mı?
İşçiye, işsize, esnafa, köylüye, öğrenciye soruyoruz..
Memurun toplu sözleşme hakkı olsun mu, olmasın mı?
Ayıp ya!..

* * *

Referandumdan ‘evet’ veya ‘hayır’ çıkmasını bir kenara bırakın..
Bir ülke düşünün..
üocuklara cinsel istismar yapalım mı, yapmayalım mı?.
Engellileri, yaşlıları koruyalım mı, korumayalım mı?
üzel hayatı ayaklar altına alalım mı, almayalım mı?
Diye referandum yapıyor.. Vekiller karar verememiş, millete soruyorlar..
Soracakları, çocuklara cinsel istismar..
İzah edilecek, savunulacak bir durum değil..

* * *

Hatırlayın, siyasetçilere yasaklar oylamasında direkten döndük, ayıplı ülke olmaktan kıl payı kurtulduk.. 
Aynı tehlikeli oyun oynanıyor..
Temel haklar oylamaya sunulmaya çalışılıyor..

* * *

Madem paket paket diye ısrar ediliyor..
Madem hap, tablet formülü dayatılıyor..
Hiç olmazsa bu maddeleri ayırın.. Vekiller Anayasa’yı değiştirsin, Cumhurbaşkanı da onaylasın.. Sessiz sedasız yıllardır süren açığımızı kapatalım.. 

* * *

Olmaz..
O maddelere lokomotif diyorsanız.. Türkiye’ye iyilik yapmış olmazsınız..

* * *

Muhalefete büyük görev düşüyor.. CHP’ye, MHP’ye, BDP’ye.. Temel haklarla ilgili maddelere tartışmasız ‘evet’ oyu versinler..
500’ün üzerinde oyla kabul etsinler..
Etsinler ki hala temel hakları tartışan ülke konumuna düşmeyelim.. 
Bu topraklarda zaten olması gereken haklar başkasının himmetine muhtaç kalmasın..



*Herkes kodesi boylasa göbek atacaklar!..*
Acayip olduk..
Herhangi bir davada biri tutuklanırsa zafer çığlıkları atıyoruz.. 
Biri tutuklanmıyor karalar bağlıyoruz..
Biri önce tutuklanıyor, sonra tahliye oluyor diye yas tutuyoruz..
Tahliye eden hakimi çarmıha germeye çalışıyoruz..
Ne oluyor ya!..
Ne acayip ülke olduk..

* * *

Bunu yapanlar konuşmaya başlayınca hukukun üstünlüğünden, tutuklamanın son çare olduğundan dem vuruyorlar..
Hükümlü sayısı ile tutuklu sayısının aynı olmasını utanç verici buluyorlar.. Yargı zaafıdır diye lanse ediyorlar..
Aynı kişiler biri için tutuksuz yargı kararı çıkınca da ortalığı velveleye veriyorlar..
İstiyorlar ki hakkında iddia olan herkes kodesi boylasın..
Suçlanan kişi birkaç sene yatsın burnu sürtünsün..
Sonra..
Canım isterse hafif bir ceza alsın, isterse beraat etsin.. ünemi yok..
Bunu isteyen de medya!..

* * *

Ne adına derseniz..
Valla bunu hukuk adına..
Demokrasi adına..
Ama en çok özgürlük adına istiyorlar.. 


*Mehmet TEZKAN* / MİLLİYET / 5 Nisan Pazartesi 2010

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'nin iyot sorunu*


Başbakan Erdoğan yüksek yargı mensuplarına, *“İyot gibi açığa çıktınız”* demeseydi, *‘iyot’*un tiroit hormonu yapımı için elzem olduğunu 
bilmeyecektim.. 

Meğer iyot olmayınca tiroit hormonu olmazmış, tiroit hormonu olmayınca da çocukların beyni gelişmezmiş. 

Yani efendim gelişmiş bir beyne sahip olabilmek için iyotun açığa çıkması gerekiyormuş, falan filan. 

Neyse, konumuz bunlar değil.

Konumuz başbakanın hepimizi ve kendilerini doğrudan ilgilendiren anayasa değişikliği konusunda fikir beyan eden yargıçları, *“İyot gibi açığa çıktınız!”* diye paylaması, ardından da, *“Paçanız sıkıyorsa çıkarın cübbelerinizi siyasete soyunun”* diye meydan okuması, yetmeyip, bu absürtlüğü yandaş medyanın manşete taşıması ve öteki medyanın da lafın üzerine atlayıp yandaşın önde gidenlerini sollamak için korna çalması... 

Burası ne biçim ülke Allah aşkınıza böyle?

Adam kendini bütün hastalıkların doktoru olarak görüyor, hasta, şuram ağrıyor yahut verdiğiniz ilaç yan etki yaptı, direkten döndüm dediğinde, *o kadar meraklıysan doktor ol, sen reçete yaz* diye köpürüyor, iyi mi!

üstelik o bunu sadece yargıçlara değil, terörle mücadele için fikir beyan eden askere, hak arayan işçiye, köşe yazarına, son ütücüye, herkese ama herkese söylüyor! İyi de, *“Askerlik yan gelip yatma yeri değildir”* dediğinde de o zaman askerin kendisine, *“Beyefendi hele siz şu üzerinizdeki beş milyarlık giyecekle 80 milyarlık saati bir çıkarın, kamuflaj elbisesini giyip, sırt çantanızı alın, G3 ve kasaturayı kuşanıp şubat’ın bir gecesinde Cudi’ye doğru şöyle bir uzanın da öyle konuşun!”* deme hakkı doğmaz mı? 

Yargıçlar sana, *“Hukuk oku da gel”* gazeteciler,* “O kadar meraklıysan bırak devlet imkanları ile afra tafra yapmayı, bas istifayı bir gazete de sen çıkart, boyunu görelim!”* diyor mu?

Nedir bu her şeyi ben bilirim başka kimse bir halt bilmez ayakları böyle? Sakın ola ki Erdoğan *“Ben değil, seçilmişler”* diyor demeyin. Beyefendinin, mesleği ile ilgili fikir beyan edenlere takındığı, *“sıkıyorsa siyasete soyun”* tavrı siyasete soyunmuş ve halkın oyları ile Meclise girmiş muhalifler söz konusu olduğunda, _“Bekara karı boşamak kolay!”_ şeklinde nüksediyor. *“Eleştirme, çözüm söyle!”* diye diyen de kendileri, eleştirmeyip fikir söylendiğinde, *“Kimsenin aklına ihtiyacımız yok!”* diyen de.

Bunun adı demokrasi imiş, öyle diyorlar. 

Benim anlamadığım şu: Bir şeyin* “adı”* mı önemli, kendisi mi? 

Kavak ağacına nar desem kellem gibi meyvesi mi olur?

ümer bin Abdülaziz Halife idi, araştırın bakalım dünyanın hangi zaman diliminde öyle bir demokrasi tahakkuk etmiş? Diyeceksiniz ki, ama sandık yoktu! Hitler de sandıktan çıkmıştı, hayırlı olsun. Madem sandık o kadar kutsal, o zaman Evren’in neredeyse yüzde 90’la kabul edilmiş anayasasını niye eleştiriyorsun? E o zaman millet korktu, seçmenin beyni yıkandı falan, filan. Yani şimdi beyinler yıkanmıyor, seçmen bir şeylerle korkutulmuyor mu? Dedik ya bir şeyin adı değildir önemli olan, kendisidir. Sen istediğin kadar *“demokrasi”* de, ben yaşanana bakarım, ortada muhalif ses bırakılmamış olmasına, konuşana, fikir beyan edene tahammül gösterilmemesine bakarımım.

Diyelim ki* “iyotlara”* rağmen anayasa değişti, ne değişecek? 

Kurs parasını yatıramadığı için annelerin hapse girdiği, çocukların intihar ettiği Türkiye’de, Başbakan çocuğunun düğün davetiyesini ürdün’e ve eşini Katar’daki düğüne devlet uçağıyla göndermekten vaz mı geçecek?


*Hasan DEMİR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 5 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Vatandaşa kurt, Başbakan'a kuzu...* 


*Yüzüne baktığımda en fazla hüzünlendiğim politikacı* *Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'dir. Muhabirlik yıllarımdan kendisi iyi tanımış olduğumu sanıyorum. Halkın içinden gelme bir insandır; alçakgönüllüdür, makÃ»ldür, duyarlıdır. Karabük'teki baba ocağına gidip muhterem bir Anadolu kadını olan anneciğinin elinden kendi yaptığı sıcak ekmeği yemişliğim vardır.*


Yüzüne baktığımda hüzünleniyorum; çünkü Mehmet Ali şahin, makam ve mevkisi yükseldikçe fıtratından daha çok uzaklaşıyor. Bu uzaklaşma tam olarak içine sinmiyor olmalı ki giderek daha çelişkili, daha açmazlarla dolu bir insan psikolojisi sergiliyor. Ekmek kavgası veren TEKEL işçileriyle ilgili sözlerine bakar mısınız: 


"Biz vicdanlı davranıp bunlara iş verdik; bunlar bindiği dalı kesiyor" 


Olay Adıyaman'da geçti. Meclis’in 90’ıncı yılı için kurulan ormana fidan dikmek için önceki gün Adıyaman’a giden şahin'i karşılayanlar arasında sadece şakşakçılar değil TBMM Başkanı’nın geleceğini duyan 50 kadar TEKEL işçisi de vardı. Valilik çevresinde toplanan işçiler, şahin’i taşıyan otomobili görünce slogan atmaya başladı. Otomobilinden inen ve protestoyu görmezden gelen şahin, polis mangasını selamladıktan sonra Vali Ramazan Sodan’ın makamına çıktı. 


*Oysa kendisine güvenen bir politikacıdan, özellikle Sayın şahin gibi halkın içinden gelme bir Meclis Başkanı'nından ne beklenirdi?* Tabii ki otomobilinden inip TEKEL işçileri ile ilgilenmesi, sorunlarını dinlemesi. Bir yönetim, derdini anlatmaya çalışan vatandaşı "provakatör", etrafındaki şakşakçıları da "iyi vatandaş" olarak görmeye başlamışsa, o yönetim halktan uzaklaşmış demektir. AKP'li arkadaşların böbürlenmeyi bir yana bırakıp öncelikle bu gerçeği görmeye ihtiyaçları var. 


şahin, TEKEL işçilerini dinlemek yerine Vali'nin sıcak odasından şu açıklamayı yaptı: 


"Bunları değişik kamu kurumlarında 4C’li olarak istihdam ettik. şu anda dışarıdan sesi gelenlerin çalıştığı fabrikalar da özelleşti veya kapatıldı. *Bu arkadaşların tamamı ortalama 40 bin lira tazminat aldı.* üzel sektörde çalışsaydı ve fabrika kapatılsaydı bu insanlar sadece tazminatlarını alacak ve yeni iş bulamayacaktı. Ama devlet vicdanlıdır ve biz vicdanlı davranıp bunlara iş verdik. Bu kadar işsiz insan varken, 500-600 liraya çalışmaya hazır insan varken, 900 liraya çalışmayacak bir de eylem yapacaksın. *Bu bindiğin dalı kesmektir. Bağıra çağıra hak elde edeceklerini sanıyorlarsa, asla hak elde edemezler"* 


Bir kere "tarafsız" ve partilerüstü bir konumda olması gereken Meclis Başkanı'nın böyle iktidar partisinin İş ve İşçi Bulma Kurumu'ndan sorumlu Bakan'ı gibi konuşmaya hiç hakkı yok. Sayın *şahin orada AKP milletvekili değil, Meclis Başkanı olarak bulunuyor.* En ufak bir protestoda partisi adına savunmaya geçecek konumda değil. Bıraksın onu AKP Genel Merkezi yetkilileri ve hükümet sözcüleri yapsın. Ya da eğer Sayın şahin "tarafsızlık" konumundan sıkıldıysa, Meclis Başkanlığı'nı bırakıp parti sözcülüğüne geçsin. 


şahin'in TEKEL işçiler hakkında sarfettiği sözler, sadece Anayasa ile belirlenmiş olan konumuna değil, dini ve insani kurallara da aykırıdır. Ne demek" Biz vicdanlı davranıp onlara iş verdik"?



*İnsanın rızkını Allah verir diye biliyorduk...*

Sonra bu insanlar, son günlerde "yandaşmatik" diye adlandırılan TRT'ye kartvizit karşılığı doldurulanlardan değil, o kuruma yıllarını, gençliklerini, emeklerini vermiş insanlar. üalıştılkarı kurumu haraç mezat satmışsanız, yasal haklarını da tabii ki kullandıracaksınız. Yeni bir iş göstererek şahsi kesenizden lütufta mı bulunmuş oldunuz? üok ayıp.

Sayın şahin'den bu "şahin" tavırları, sadece sokağa atılmış gariban insanlara karşı değil, odasını basıp hesap soran Başbakanlara karşı da göstermesin bekleriz.

..........................


Anayasa hır gürü arasında Meclis'te önemli bir konu göz ardı edildi. CHP’nin ‘faili meçhul cinayetlerin aydınlatılması’ için Meclis’te araştırma komisyonu kurulması önerisinin gündeme alınması AKP oylarıyla reddedildi. Aralarında Abdi İpekçi, Ahmet Taner Kışlalı gibi isimlerin yakınlarının da bulunduğu bir grup vatandaş, geçen şubat ayında Meclis’i ziyaret ederek destek istemişler, hatta AKP kanadı ziyaretçilere kameralar önünde pek lütufkar davranmıştı. 


AKP şimdi, "geçmişte bu konuda ve benzer içerikte 6 komisyon kurulduğu ve sonuç alınamadığı" gerekçesiyle" öneriyi reddetti. "Meclis araştırma komisyonlarının yetkisinin arttırılması için içtüzük değişikliği yapılması gerekir" şeklinde de bir bahaneye sığınıldı. Yap o zaman; çoğunluğun var...


*Demek ki neymiş? Bundan önceki komisyonların başarısız olması, bundan sonrakilerin de başarısız olacağı anlamına geliyormuş.* Yani bırakın failli meçhuller meçhul kalsın!


Hani bu iktidar; Ahmet Altan ile birlkte balyoz, ayışığı, sarıkız, delikız, kafes, kümes, kürek vs, adlı eylem planlarını ortaya çıkararak "devletin karanlık yüzüyle" hesaplaşıyor ya...


Buyrun işte; "devletin karanlık yüzüyle" hesaplaşmanın faili meçhullerin üstüne gitmekten daha pratik ve kestirme bir bir yolu olabilir mi? 


*Bu samimiyete şapka çıkarılır...*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 11.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*‘Sanal işsizlik’ ve çözüm tedbirleri*



*BAşBAKAN Tayyip Erdoğan, yaşanan işsizlik sorunu için ‘sanal’ tanımlaması yapmış. Böyle tanımlama yapınca da ister istemez hükümetin işsizlikle mücadele için bulduğu formüller de, sanal işsizliğe göre olmuş...*


Esnaf için açtıkları paket de, doğal ki; sanal tedbirler içeriyor... İktisatçılar, akademisyenler uzun zamandır işsizliğin yapısal sorun olduğu konusunda hemfikirler ve bu yapısal sorunların nasıl aşılacağı konusunda çözüm yolları üretmeye çalışıp, bu yollar üzerinde tartışmalar yapıyorlar. ünceki gün İstanbul’daki esnaflarla ilgili bir toplantı sırasında Başbakan *Erdoğan’*a “*İşsizlik, yapısal bir sorun. Hükümetin bu yapısal sorunu daha farklı bir yöntemle çözmesi söz konusu olabilir mi*” şeklindeki bir soru yöneltilmiş. Bunun üzerine Başbakan Erdoğan’ın verdiği yanıt şu: 

*“Bana göre yapısal bir sorun değil sanal bir sorun, insani bir sorun. üünkü şu anda Anadolu’nun birçok yerinde bu işin başında olanlar, insani olarak, işadamlarımızı söylüyorum, olaya yaklaşımda ne yazık ki parasal çıkar noktasındaki adımlarını birinci derecede ön plana çıkarıyor.”* İşadamlarının ’Ben nasıl daha fazla kazanırım’ derken, orada insanları sömürdüklerini, ‘emek sömürüsü’ yaptıklarını söylemiş ve tekstil sektöründe, özellikle de bayan işçilere acımasızca davrandıklarını söylemiş. 

Bence, baştan sona sorunlu bir yaklaşım, sorunlu bir söylem... 

Sanal tanımı ile yaşanan işsizlik sorununun yan yana getirilmesi mümkün değil, çünkü bizler bile her gün çaresizlik içinde iş isteyen kişilerle, özellikle gençlerle karşı karşıya kalıyoruz ve bir şey yapamamanın acısını yaşıyoruz Bu işleri çözmekle yükümlü bir kişi somut, kişilerin ailelerinin iliklerine kadar hissettikleri bu soruna, nasıl ‘sanal’ diyebilir anlamış değilim. 

Ama tabii ki, yaşanan ekonomik gerilemeyi ‘kriz teğet’ geçti diye geçiştirmeye çalışırsanız, bunun yarattığı işsizliğe de *‘sanal’* diyebilirsiniz, orası da öyle... 

Türkiye’de *‘emek sömürüsü’* yapıldığını, kayıtdışı çalışmanın yoğunluğunu bazı işletmelerde ‘vahşi kapitalizm’ kurallarının geçerli olduğunu ise Başbakan dahil herkes uzun zamandır biliyor. İyi de bunları önleyecek olan, çalışma koşullarını düzeltecek, iş güvencesini artıracak, kurallı çalışmayı sağlayacak olan hükümetin kendisi değil mi? Hükümet en yoğun kayıt dışının, tabanı olan Anadolu’daki partililerinde olduğunu biliyor mu? O kurdurdukları cemaat işadamlarının örgütlerinde bir araştırma yaparsa, durumun ne olduğunu kendisi de görecektir... 

Ama tabii, hükümet kendisi Tekel işçilerinde olduğu gibi, kazanılmış hakları geri almaya çalışıp, hakkını arayan işçilere biber gazı sıkılıyorsa, ne denir ki...

*BAşBAKANIN İşSİZLİğE üüZüM FORMüLü* 

Bu tanımın ardından yine meşhur ‘her işletme bir kişi alırsa işsizlik sorunu çözülür’ söylemi gündeme gelmiş. Yine, 1.3 milyon TOBB üyesinin her birinin 1’er işçi alma fikrini tekrarlayan *Erdoğan,* bu kez TOBB yönetimine çatıp, *“Bunu TOBB olarak siz çözdünüz çözdünüz, çözmediğiniz takdirde bundan böyle dolaştığım illerde, arkadaşlarım olarak bakanlar dolaştığımız illerde, sanayi ve ticaret odalarıyla birebir görüşeceğiz. Biz görüşeceğiz. Onlarla bu işi birebir konuşarak anlaşacağız. üünkü bu, artık çözülmek durumundadır. Böyle ‘emeği sömürerek, ben zengin oldum’ demek olmaz. üalıştıracak, hakkını vereceksin”* demiş. 

Bu köşede sık sık piyasa ekonomisi ile demokrasinin bağlantısı üzerinde durmaya, piyasa ekonomisini özümsemeyenlerin demokrat olamayacaklarını söylemeye çalışıyorum. Her işletmeye birer kişi alacaksın diye zorlama yapan,* “ben nasıl daha fazla kazanırım”* anlayışına çatan, kayıtdışını önlemek, işçinin sömürülmesini önlemek için kural koymaktan kaçıp, bunları denetlemek ve önlemek kendi işi değilmiş gibi davranıp, ortaya çıkan olumsuzluklar için işadamlarına çatan, ‘demokrat’ gördünüz mü?

Yıllardır, Başbakanın bu isteğine bile, *‘saçma olduğunu bile bile açıkca karşı çıkamayan, suskun bir işalemi’* yaratılması da, herhalde demokrasinin bir gereği...

Yapmayın ne olur; ekonomide, siyasette ne yapılmak istendiği açık değil mi?



*Erdal SAğLAM* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 12 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ TARİHİ BUNU DA GüRDü*



05.04.2010 

Anayasa’nın 175. maddesinin ilk fıkrasında, Anayasa değişikliğinin TBMM’ne nasıl getirileceğinin yöntemi gösterilmiştir. Fıkraya göre, Anayasa’nın değiştirilmesi TBMM’nin üye tam sayısının en az üçte biri tarafından yazıyla teklif edilebilir. TBMM’nin üye tamsayısı 550 olduğuna göre, Anayasa değişikliği en az 184 milletvekilinin imzasını taşıyan yazılı teklif biçiminde TBMM Başkanlığı’na sunulabilir. *Bunun amacı, Anayasa değişikliğinin mutlaka uzlaşmayla yapılmasını sağlamaktır.*

Oysa, AKP’nin TBMM Başkanlığı’na sunduğu metin bir tasarı niteliğindedir. Bunu imzası olan milletvekilleri değil, bizzat Başbakan ve üç-dört arkadaşı hazırlamış; üzerinde Cumhurbaşkanı’nın ve Başbakan’ın istedikleri değişiklikler yapılmış; metne yine Başbakan ve kurmayları (!) son biçimini vermiş ve metin imzaya açılmıştır. Bu metin bir teklif niteliğinde değil, tasarı niteliğindedir. Başka bir deyişle, metin sözde teklif, özde tasarı niteliğindedir.

*EMİR KOMUTA ZİNCİRİ*
Metnin milletvekillerinin imzasına açılması, anayasal* “kılıfına”* uydurmak içindir. Ne var ki, hazırlama aşamasında milletvekili iradesine ve görüşüne dayanmayan bu metnin 184 milletvekili tarafından imzalanması, o metni *“teklif”* niteliğine büründürmez. Metin, emir komuta zinciri içinde AKP milletvekillerince imzalanmaktadır. Yasa tasarıları konusunda milletvekillerine görüşlerini açıklamayı bile yasaklayan bir yönetim, bu kez de milletvekillerinin iradelerinin metne yansımasını çok görmüştür.

Ne yazık ki, hazırlık bir kez yanlış başlayınca, yanlışlık imza aşamasında da sürmüştür. Daha doğrusu ciddiyetsizlik birbirini izlemiştir. Kısa geçmişe bakarak anımsayalım:

*ünce, Anayasa değişiklik metni, üzerindeki çalışmalar tamamlanmadan imzaya açılmış ve imzalar atılmaya başlanmıştır.*

Sonra, TBMM Başkanlığı’na sunulan değişiklik metni ekindeki imza listesinde tarafsız olması gereken TBMM Başkanı’nın imzası bulunduğu saptanınca, *“beyaza imza”* konusu gündeme gelmiştir. Yani o imza listelerinin Anayasa değişikliği için atılmadığı ortaya çıkmıştır. Daha önce, hangi işte kullanılacağı belli olmadan attırılıp, günü geldiğinde kullanılmak üzere saklanan imza listeleri olduğu anlaşılmıştır.

Bugün de, 50’ye yakın milletvekilinin değişiklik metni ekindeki imzalarını çektikleri açıklanmıştır. Aslında o milletvekilleri, o imzaları Anayasa değişiklik metni için atmamışlardı. Attıkları imzalar bu işte kullanılınca buna dayanamadılar. Bu durum da, Anayasa değişiklik paketinde çok önceden atılan imzaların kullanıldığını açıkça ortaya koymaktadır.

Son olarak da, Anayasa değişiklik metninin yeniden imzaya açılacağı açıklanmıştır.

*HUKUKEN SAKAT*
Böylesine gayrı ciddi bir durumu, *bırakınız çağdaş demokratik ülkeleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bile bugüne kadar yaşamamıştır.*

*üstelik bu durum, Anayasa değişiklik “teklifi”ni şimdiden hukuken sakatlamış; Anayasa’ya aykırı duruma getirmiştir.*

Anayasa’nın 148. maddesinde, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin, Anayasa değişikliklerinin yalnız “biçim” yönünden denetime bağlı tutacağı; biçim yönünden denetimin, “teklif”in uygun yapılıp yapılmadığını da kapsadığı belirtilmiştir. Kısacası Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin, Anayasa değişiklik metinlerini, teklifin uygun yapılıp yapılmadığı yönünden inceleme görev ve yetkisi vardır.

Siyasal iktidar, neyse ki, bir* “telaş”* içinde çeşitli hatalar yapmaktadır. Yukarıdaki tablo, kuşkusuz, dava açacakların ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin dikkatlerinden kaçmayacaktır.


*Bülent Serim
Anayasa Mahkemesi eski Genel Sekreteri
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Görüş açıklamak yasak*


DEMOKRASİYE son muhteşem katkı, Ortadoğu ve Balkanlar'ın en demokrat lideri Tayyip Erdoğan'dan geliyor.

HSYK ve YARSAV yargıç ve savcılara anayasa değişikliği ile ilgili brifing veriyor. Yüksek yargı organlarının başkanları zaman zaman aynı değişiklikle ilgili düşüncelerini açıklıyor.

Demokrat Başbakanımız buna fena halde içerliyor. Brifing verilmesini, *“yargının siyasallaşması”* olarak niteliyor.

Demokrasi dediğin böyle olacak, bir kişi konuşacak, herkes ona uyacak. Kimse görüş açıklamayacak. Herkes Başbakanın izin verdiği ölçüde konuşacak.

Hepimiz özgürüz, Başbakanın çizdiği sınırlar içinde.


*Yalçın DOğAN* / HüRRİYET / 13 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Hiç yorumsuz!*


Ahmet Türk Samsun’da saldırıya uğradı. Aradan yarım saat bile geçmedi, Samsun Emniyet Müdürü Muzaffer Erkan, olayda ihmalleri bulunduğu gerekçesiyle iki polis şefine görevden el çektirdi.

Ahmet Türk’e yapılan saldırıyı protesto etme bahanesiyle Hakkari’de olaylar çıktı. üocuklar her zamanki gibi piyon olarak kullanıldı. İki sivil polis memuru taş atan bir çocuğu yerde sürükleyerek götürmek istedi. Olay medyada yer alınca Batı standartlarında duyarlık gosterildi . Bu polislere de görevden el çektirildi.

Ankara’da bir grup lise öğrencisi üniversite sınavlarını protesto için eylem yaptılar. Eylemde polislere ne bir saldırı oldu ne de çevreye herhangi bir zarar verildi. Buna rağmen polis öğrencileri etraftaki insanların gözü önünde ve hiç kimseye aldırmadan feci şekilde döverek gözaltına aldı. Daha sonra mahkemeye sevk edilen öğrenciler, “görevli memura mukavemet”, “eğitim ve öğretimi sınırlandırmak”, “kanuna aykırı gösteri yapmak” ve “izinsiz afiş asmak” suçlamasıyla ve 12 yıla kadar hapis istemiyle tutuklandı. Ayrıca polisler kendilerini darp ettiklerini ileri sürerek liseli gençlerden şikayetçi oldular. 

Size, son bir - iki günden birkaç olay. Ve bu olaylar karşısında devletin, daha doğrusu iktidarın tutumu... Yorum mu? Eh, artık onu da siz yapın gari!



*MELİH AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 16.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Vah benim vekillerim!*


 
Bir an önce geçelim o sisteme.

Daha doğrusu mevcut sistemden bir an önce kurtulalım!

üünkü başkanlık sistemine kurallarını bozmadan geçebilirsek hiçbir güç bakanları, milletvekillerini masaların üstünde uyuyarak sabahlara kadar mecliste “devrim muhafızı” gibi davranmaya mecbur edemeyecektir.

Başkanlık sisteminde güçlü meclis vardır. Meclis gücünü, kendini parti liderine değil, seçmenine beğendirmek için çalışan milletvekillerinden alır.

O sistemde halka ihanetin anayasayla çatışmanın “parti şuuru parti disiplini” gibi bahaneleri yoktur.

Meclisin sıra kapaklarına başlarını koyarak uyumaya razı olan milletvekilleri “millet egemenliğinin tecelligahı” diye yüceltilen TBMM’nin manevi şahsiyetini tahkir suçu işlediklerini görmüyorlar mı?

*Saddam modeli*

Başbakan “Başkanlık sistemine sıcak” baktığını açıkladı ama anayasa değişikliğinin hedefi bu değil.

üünkü yürütme ve yasamayı kontrol eden iktidarın buyruğu altına yargıyı da sokmak Başkanlık sisteminin altyapısını inşa etmez, aksine bu sistemin asla istemeyeceği, üstünde yaşayamayacağı şartları getirir.

Dün ben Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yol ve yöntemleriyle Türkiye’ye gelecek başkanlık sisteminin Kuzey Amerika gibi değil Güney Amerika gibi olacağını yazmıştım.

Bir okurum “Hayır, Güney Amerika gibi değil Saddam gibi olur” diye itiraz etti. Ve beni bu konuda iddialaşmaya davet etti.

Meclisten yansıyan görüntüleri hazmetmeye çalışırken gelen bir haber cesaretimi daha da kırdı.

Anayasa’yı değiştirme konusunda Başbakan’ın saplandığı inat gerçekten de Orta Doğu modeli bir başkanlık rejiminin tehlike çanlarını çalmaya başlamıştır.

*Tek adam iş başında*

Başbakan bugün İtalya’ya gidecekti. Bu ziyaretini, Anayasa değişikliğinin meclis süreci tehlikeye girer korkusuyla erteledi.

Kendine göre doğru bir karardır. üünkü...

Hiçbir demokraside iktidar meclisteki bütün partilerin muhalefet ettikleri bir anayasa değişikliğini dayatmaz.

Bunu yapsa bile ileride, iktidardan düştükten sonra hesap vereceğinden korktuğu mahkemelerin yargıçlarını seçmeyi kafaya koyduğunu göstermek istemez.

Böyle bir ayıbı göze alsa bu defa işi aceleye getirmek için 18 saat çalıştıracağı ve sıra kapakları üstünde uyumaya razı milletvekilleri bulamaz.

Partide milletvekillerini bu maddi ve manevi zulme razı edecek “tek adam” vardır. Başbakan işin başında durmaya karar vererek en doğrusunu yapmıştır!

Dün CHP lideri Baykal grup toplantısında ortaya koydu ki Başbakan başkanlık sistemi tartışmalarını 17 yıl önce iki nedene bağlamış ve “Ya bir özentinin sonucu ya da Amerikan emperyalizminin bize tavsiyesi” demiş.

şimdiki ne acaba?

Ampulü yaksa da aydınlansak!


*Güngör MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 21.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Meclis Türk’ü hala vekil sanıyor*



*AKP’nin anaya değişiklik çalışmaları Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda görüşülmeye başlandı.*

21.4.2010 / avazturk

AKP yönetiminin tüm engelleme çabalarına rağmen fire sayısı giderek yükseliyor. Genel Kurul’un sabahın erken saatlerine kadar süren çalışmalarında da trajik gelişmeler yaşanıyor,

TBMM’nin dün geceki Genel Kurul çalışmasında tam manasıyla skandal yaşandı. İlerleyen saatlerde karar yeter sayısı için yoklama yapıldı. Oturumu yöneten başkan illere göre vekillerin isimlerini okudu.

İsim okunması sırasında ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. Adı okunan vekiller arasında Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kapattığı ve milletvekilliği düşürülen Mardin eski milletvekili DTP eski Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk de vardı.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ar damarları*


Ermeni konusunda hem İktidar hem de *“yanaşmaları”* acaba neden bu kadar ısrarlıdırlar? Ermenistan’a kapı açmak için Protokolleri bir an evvel geçirmek isterler... *“Hepimiz Hrant Dinkiz”* diye yırtınırlar, dövünürler? 

Dövünenlerin çoğunun,* “vicdan”* için değil *“cüzdan”* ve Nobel üdülü için sokaklara döküldükleri, imza topladıkları muhakkak! Ama İktidar neden bu kadar ısrarlıdır? Burada da ticaret, enerji hatları, petrol gibi faktörler var. Ve ABD’nin Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi ve İran hesapları var!.. 

*Onlar için büyük bayram*
Yazmıştım; ABD Başkanı Barack Obama, Ermenilerin 1915 olaylarını anma günü olan 24 Nisan’da yaptığı yazılı açıklamada *‘soykırım’* kelimesini kullanmadı, tahmin ettiğim gibi *“Büyük Felaket”* dedi... Bu onlar için büyük bayramdır! Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, bu* “başarının”* Türkiye’nin yürüttüğü diplomatik çabaların sonucu olduğunu söyledi... *“Hassasiyetlerimizi bilerek o yolda bir açıklama yaptı”* dedi. Fakat aynı zamanda, Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu ile ters düştü. Ahmet Davutoğlu, bu sözlerin tek taraflı ve kabul edilemez olduğunu, yeni bir adaletsizlik sayılması gerektiğini söyledi...

Ya akort bozukluğu, ya danışıklı dövüş; ne şiş yansın ne de kebap! 

*ünce ters düştü...*
Fakat hemen sonra, aynı Davutoğlu TBMM’de, Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasında imzalanan protokollerin, uygun siyasi psikolojik ortam oluştuğunda parlamentolar tarafından onaylanacağını da söyledi.

Yani önce esefle karşıladığı Obama mesajı konusunda önce ters düştüğü Başbakanıyla hizaya geldi! Obama’nın 24 Nisan mesajı için, _“Kararlı tutumumuzun mesajı doğru anlaşılmıştır”_ diyor... 

Gözlerimizin, milletvekillerinin gözlerinin içine baka baka *“Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile Dışişleri’nin ve kendisinin bu mesaja verdiği tepkiler arasında fark olmadığını”* savunuyor. Davutoğlu, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile çeliştiğini öne süren milletvekillerine de _“Açıklamalarımız arasında bir çelişki yoktur._ 

_Muhataplarım ne anlatıldığını anlamıştır. Hiçbir ülke Türkiye’den toprak talep etmeyi zihninin ucundan geçiremez”_ yanıtını verdi.

*Politikacı perendesi*
Ne bir devlet adamına ne de bir bilim adamına yakışan politikacı perendesi!

Fakat aslında dış politikamızın ne kadar acınacak halde olduğunu gösteriyor...

Bugün; mutat göz ameliyatlarımdan birini daha geçiriyorum ve gelecek haftaya kadar okuyucularımdan izin rica ediyorum!


*Altemur KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 29 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Ermenistan bile egemen bir devletmiş!!*



Gerçekten perişan bir ülkeydi; ekonomik yoksulluk, zaten hayatlarının önemli bir parçası olan Türkiye'yi iyice önemli hale getirmişti. Herkes Türkiye ile yatıyor, Türkiye ile kalkıyordu. Gençler, eski kuşakların "soykırım" hassasiyetine fazla ilgi göstermiyorlardı; çoğunun hayali İstanbul'da yaşamaktı.



Sokakta yapılıp satılan kebaplar, radyodan gelen yanık türküler, utangaç kadınları, kıskanç erkekleri ve misafirpeverlikleriyle aynı bizler gibiydiler. İnsan kendisini Kars'ta falan hissediyordu. Türk Milleti'ne karşı saplanıp kaldıkları yanlış inançlara karşın, üzülmüştüm bu insanlar için. Bir dağın arkasına sıkışıp kalmışlık, yoksulluk, çaresizlik yüreğimi burkmuştu.


Ermenistan'a "bağımsız bir devlet" demek imkansızdı. Ne böyle bir bilinç vardı, ne de yıllarca Ruslar tarafından yönetilmenin kolaycılığını kimse bir yana atmak istiyordu.


şimdilerde gidip görenler, toplumda önemli değişimler olduğunu söylüyorlar ama Ermenistan yine de Türkiye gibi büyük bir devletle aşık atabilecek bir ülke değildir.


Bütün politikaları büyük devletlerde yaşayan zengin ve nüfuzlu Ermeniler tarafından belirleniyor. Türkiye'ye karşı ne zaman "soykırım" kartı açılmak istense Ermeni politikacıların ipi bırakılıyor.


Büyük devletler bizi "açılım" olayında Ermenistan gibi önemsiz bir ülkeyle eşit tuttular. Yaramaz çocukları hizaya getirmeye çalışan büyükler gibi davrandılar. Kimsenin ne olduğunu anlayamadığı, ne Ermenistan'da, ne de Türk toplumundan karşılık bulamamış hayali projeler, iki ülke yönetimine dayatıldı. *"Ermeni açılımının" biz hayrını göremedik ama Ermenistan aldığı son kararla, "açılımı" en azından Türkiye'ye karşı bir sözde "soykırımı tanıma" dayatması olarak kullanabileceğini tüm dünyaya gösterdi.*


Evet, Ermenistan 1915 olaylarının yıldönümünün ‘soykırım’ olarak anıldığı 24 Nisan’dan iki gün önce Türkiye ile normalleşmeyi öngören 10 Ekim tarihli protokolleri askıya aldığını açıkladı…


Erivan’da iktidarı oluşturan koalisyon partileri tarafından yapılan ortak açıklamada, *"Türkiye, Dağlık Karabağ önkoşulundan vazgeçmediği için”* protokollerin dondurulduğu açıklandı. Açıklamada, *“Türkiye’de uygun bir ortam olduğuna ve Ankara’da normalleşme sürecinde tekrar yer almaya hazır bir liderliğin mevcudiyetine ikna olduğumuz vakit ileriye gitmeyi düşüneceğiz"* diye boylarından fersah fersah yukarıda bir cümle bile kurdular!


Doğrusunu isterlerse, Türkiye'de işbaşında olan hükümetin kıymetini bilseler iyi olur. "Normelleşme sürecinde tekrar yer almaya" mevcut hükümetten daha hazır ve nazır bir Türk hükümeti hayatlarında bulamazlar.


Böylece ne oldu? 10 Ekim’de Zürih’te büyük bir şaşaa ile imzalanan ABD, Rusya ve Fransa'nın arabuluculuk yaptığı protokoller rafa kalktı!


Bu protokoleri eğer biz bozsaydık, ne "ırkçılığımız" kalırdı, ne "soykırımcılığımız". Kendilerine "aydın" adını veren tatlı su balıkları yeniden "Devletimden utanıyorum" şeklinde imza kampanyaları başlatırlardı. *Neyse ki Ermeni hükümeti, bu gibi aydıncıkları, bizim gibi kaba Türklerden ayırarak, kendilerine teşekkür etmiş. Ermeni hükümeti, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'e de teşekkür etmeyi unutmamış. Bu tarihi teşekkürü torunlarına anlatırlar artık...*


Doğruyu söylemek gerekirse Ermenistan, egemen bir devletin yapması gerekeni yaptı. Kendi açılarından "ilkeli" bir karara imza attılar. Sadece ilkeli bir karar imza atmadılar, aynı zamanda daha uzun soluklu bir politikanın da kapısını araladılar. Ermenistan Devlet Başkanı Sarkisyan'ın Ulusa Sesleniş konuşmasına baktığımızda, bu uzun soluklu politikanın ipuçlarını yakalıyoruz. "Protokolleri askıya aldık ama süreci terk etmedik Türkiye’yi onay sürecini uzatıyor ve ve önşartlar öne sürüyor. Biz ayrıca, 24 Nisan’ı atlatma uygulamasını da kabul edilemez buluyoruz. şu andan itibaren normalleşmenin bu aşaması tükenmiştir" diyor Sarkisyan. Yani askıya alma kararını, Amerikan Temsilciler Meclisi'ndeki oylamaya 48 saat kala yapıyor. ABD üzerinde "soykırımı tanı" baskısı kuruyor…


Biz ne yapıyoruz?


Hiç!


ünümüze bir takım protokoller koyuyorlar, "imzala" diyorlar imzalıyoruz; "savun" diyorlar savunuyoruz. Kendi kendimize elçi çekme protestolarına girişiyoruz; bakıyoruz kimse iplemiyor; elçiyi geri gönderiyoruz. Sadece elçiyi göndersek iyi, "Gelmem bir daha Washington'a" diyen Başbakan bile gitmeme kararından çark ediyor.


Kaderde "egemen bir devlet gibi" davranan Ermenistan'ı takdir etmek de varmış; Hem de Milli Egemenlik Bayramı'nda!


*Allah sebep olanlara selamet versin...*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENTGAZETESİ / 24.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Türkmenbaşı'nın Parlamento'su gibi...* 



Anayasa değişikliğinin birinci tur oylamaları tarihe skandal fotoğraflar bırakarak dün sona erdi. 

Fazla söze gerek yok, ileride içinde yaşadığımız bu dönemi inceleyenler, demokrasinin ve millet iradesinin nasıl ayaklar altına alındığını, Ankara'nın kıdemli foto muhabiri Mustafa İstemi'nin şimdiden tarihe geçmiş olan o fotoğrafına bakarak görecekler.


*Kabinden çıkan milletvekillerinin elindeki zarf, parti yönetimi tarafından görevlendirilmiş bir başka milletvekili tarafından kontrol ediliyor!*


Milletvekili de hiç itiraz etmeden, kuzu gibi kontrolün tamamlanmasını bekliyor.


Milleti temsil eden milletvekiline reva görülen bu davranışı, sabah akşam *"Milli irade"* diye paralananlar nasıl izah edecekler?


Demokrasi havarisi gazetelere bakıyoruz, ne bir fotoğraf, ne bir haber, ne de bir yorum. Zannedersiniz ki böyle bir olay hiç olmamış.


*Milletvekillerinin iradesine bu derece müdahale edenler suçlu da milletvekillerinin kendileri suçsuz mu?*


Tabi ki değiller. Böyle bir davranışa en ağır tepkileri göstermeleri, gerekirse istifa etmeleri gerekir ama nerede o basiret! Salla başını al maaşını, *"Ben bilmem, liderim bilir", "Acaba yeniden aday gösterilecek miyim?"*


Kafalarını çalıştırdıkları dördüncü bir konu yok...


Peki ya Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'in aczine ne demeli?


Bir avuç TEKEL işçisine *"Size iş verdik, böyle oldu"* diyerek arslan gibi kükreyen Meclis Başkanı, gözünün içine baka baka gerçekleştirilen bu Anayasa ve İçtüzük ihlaline sessiz kaldı.


*Neden?*


*üünkü o da sıradan bir milletvekili. Lideri ne derse onu yapıyor; akşam yatarken de "Acaba 2011'de aday gösterilecek miyim?" diye düşünüyor.*


*İşte böyle Saparmurat Türkmenbaşı'nın parlamentosuna dönmüş bir parlamentodan biz "ileri demokrasinin" önünü açacak anayasa değişiklikleri bekliyoruz.*


Küçük partilere Hazine yardımı rüşveti vaat edenleri mi ararsınız, ana muhalefet partisine *"Anayasal haklarından vazgeç, biz de seni görelim"* teklifi götüreni mi ararsınız...


Velhasıl, birinci tur oylamalar hicap duyulacak görüntü ve yaklaşımlar altında geçti gitti. Oy pusulaları kontrol edildiği için ilerleyen maddelerde AKP'de fire sayısı sıfıra indi. Sıkıntıya düşülür gibi olduğunda *"joker"* olmayı kabul etmiş bağımsızlar yetişiyor, böylece maddeler 333-338 aralığında kabul edilip geçiyor.


Ancak AKP açısından yine de rahatlatıcı ve tatmin edici bir sayı değil bu. Referandum kılpayı garantilenmiş de olsa, tek parti oylarıyla tarihin en düşük destekli anayasasını yapmak o kadar da içe sinmiyor.


*Düşünün,çarpık seçim sisteminden dolayı zaten toplumun neredeyse yüzde 40'ı Meclis'te temsil edilemiyor, kalanlar da en alt sınırdaki rakamla anayasa yapıyor…*


*Bunun adına da "demokrasi" deniliyor, "Millet iradesi" deniliyor.*


şimdi bu şartlar altında 2 Mayıs Pazar günü ikinci tur oylamalara geçilecek. 1 Mayıs kutlamaları olaysız geçerse önümüzdeki haftadan itibaren yine bu konuyu konuşuyor olacağız.


*"Parti zabıtaları"* marifetiyle kendi milletvekillerini denetleyen AKP, belli ki ikinci turda işi daha sıkı tutacak. Allah bilir daha ne manzaralar göreceğiz yüce Meclis çatısı altında?


Bu şartlar altında teklifin tümünün oylanmasında 330'un altına düşülmesi pek olası görünmüyor ama muhalefet yine de umudunu koruyacak ve oylamalara asılacak demektir. *ünümüzdeki hafta bol kavgalı bir Meclis daha seyredeceğiz anlayacağınız...*


Her şey unutuluyor da demokrasi bilincine verilen zarar, toplumları yüzlerce yıl etkileyebiliyor ama bunu kimsenin düşündüğü ve sorumluluk hissettiği yok inanın. Meclis'te yaşanan Anayasa ve İçtüzük ihlalleri, gelişmeleri izleyen gazeteciler tarafından bile kanıksanmış, içselleştirilimiş.


*Artık olanları okuyucularına "normal olaylarmış gibi" aktarıyorlar.*


Ciddi ve önemli bir gazetenin ikinci turda yaşanacaklarla ilgili haberini okuyalım:


*"Teklifin 1. tur görüşmelerinde bugüne kadarki oylamalarda en fazla 5 fire veren AK Parti, 2. tur için de, 1. tur oylamalarda her maddede en az 2 kabul oyu gelen bağımsızlara güveniyor. AK Parti kurmayları, teklifin tümünün olmasında bağımsızlardan gelen* “kabul”* oyu sayısının daha da artabileceğini ifade ediyor. Fire sayısının 5’i aşmaması halinde madde ve teklifin tümünün reddinin mümkün olamayacağını belirten AK Parti kurmayları, 2. tur oylamada bağımsızlar ile parti içinde* “firelere”* dahil olması mümkün gözüyle bakılan isimleri daha yakın takibe alacak. İlk turda olduğu gibi, 2 Mayıs Pazar günü başlayıp 4-5 günde tamamlanması planlanan 2. tur görüşmelerde de AK Partili bakan ve milletvekillerine Ankara dışına çıkış yasağı uygulanacak. 18-20’li gruplar halinde, bir grup başkanvekili ya da grup yönetim kurulu üyesinin denetimine verilen milletvekillerini adım adım takip edilecek. Oy atma işlemi sırasında mümkünse olası muhaliflerin yanında olunacak. AK Parti yönetiminin 2. turdaki kritik maddelerin oylamalarında, birinci turda pek başvurmadığı* “pul toplama”* ve* “göstererek oy kullanma”* yöntemini de uygulayabileceği belirtiliyor."*


*"Pul toplama"* ve *"göstererek oy kullanma"* yöntemleri de uygulanabilecekmiş!


Haberi okuyan da Meclis İçtüzüğü'nde böyle bir *"yöntem"* var sanır.


Her şey o kadar olağan ve o kadar sıradan yani...




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 29.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*"Seni perişan ederim!"* 


Meclis Anayasa Komisyonu Başkanı Burhan Kuzu, Tunceli bağımsız milletvekili Kamer Genç'e kürsüden böyle dedi. 


Sebep, Genç'in AKP'li milletvekillerini içeriğini bile bilmedikleri anayasa değişikliği taslağını genel başkan talimatıyla destekledikleri ve kapalı zarfta atmaları gereken oylarını parti zabıtalarına gösterdikleri için eleştirmesi.


Kamer Genç, *"Laik Türkiye cumhuriyeti yok edilerek, birtakım geri zekalı tarikatların istediği cemaat sistemine dayalı bir devlet sistemi getirilmeye çalışılıyor"* dedikten sonra Burhan Kuzu'yu kastederek, *"Kendisini Anayasa profesörü zanneden bir kişi de bunlara çanak tutuyor"* diye konuşmuştu. Bunun üzerine *"sataşma"* nedeniyle kürsüye çıkan Kuzu, *"üamurcu başı çamur atıyor.. Ayıp, ayıp, çok ayıp. Ben bilim adamıyım, kim o... İşi gücü pislik atmak”* şeklinde cevap verdi. Ajanslar ve gazeteler, Kuzu'nun sözlerinin *"kim o..."* bölümünü sansürlü verdiler ama Meclis Tv'den ister istemez duyulduğu gibi Kuzu, *"Kim o köpek"* dedi. *"Benimle uğraşma Kamer Genç, seni perişan ederim"* diye de ekledi.


*Doğrusu bir bilim adamına çok yakışan bir üslup!*


Kamer Genç'in üslubu da ağır ama AKP'lilerin önce şu *"zimmetli milletvekili"* ve *"zarf kontrolü"* konusunu izah etmeleri gerekiyor. Aksi takdirde istediğiniz kadar *"bilim adamı"* olun, bu tür ağır ithamlara ister istemez muhatap olursunuz.


Sonra bir *"bilim adamının"* bir milletvekilini nasıl *"perişan edeceği"* de merak uyandırdı. Sayın Kuzu, Kamer Genç'i perişan etsin; etsin de bir *"anayasa profesörü"* olarak bir haftadır Meclis'te yaşananları da bizlere biraz izah etsin. ürneğin, AKP milletvekilleri Genel Başkan'ın görevlendirdiği *"zabıta vekiller"* aracılığıyla baskı altına alınıyor mu alınmıyor mu? Anayasa değişikliği, AKP Genel Merkezi'nde çok dar kapsamlı bir ekip tarafından hazırlandı mı hazırlanmadı mı? Tasarıya imza atan milletvekillerinin fikrini soran oldu mu olmadı mı?


Burhan Kuzu daha önce de anayasa değişikliği teklifinde Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'in imzasının bulunduğunu reddetmiş, belgeyi ortaya çıkaranları *"sahte belge düzenlemekle"* itham etmiş, ancak belgenin sahte olmadığı ve şahin'in *"ıslak imzasını"* taşıdığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Hatta Cumhurbaşkanı olaya, *"Ne var canım bunda, o ismin üstünü çizeriz olur biter"* zihniyetiyle yaklaşmıştı.


Oysa, imza verenler arasında Meclis Başkanı'nın bulunduğu bir anayasa değişikliği, sadece Anayasa Mahkemesi açısından değil, Cumhurbaşkanı açısından da şekil bakımından direkt ret gerekçesidir. Demek ki üzerinde Meclis Başkanı'nın imzası olan bir Anayasa değişikliği, Cumhurbaşkanı'nın önüne kazara gitseydi, Cumhurbaşkanı söz konusu imzayı *"daksil"* ile kapatıp tasarıyı onaylayacak ve bir Anayasa suçu da kendisi işleyecekti, öyle mi?


*CHP ve MHP keşke bıraksalardı da Cumhurbaşkanı öyle yapsaydı. Demokrasimiz bir yaşına daha girerdi...*


Cevap verilmesi gereken çok soru var...


üyle kürsüye çıkıp *"Seni perişan ederim!"* diye bağırınca bu soruların cevabı verilmiş olmuyor. Ayrıca, kimse kimseyi de perişan edemez. Bir siyasetçi ancak yalan, dolan, hile ve yolsuzluğa bulaşırsa; Millet'ten aldığı iradeyi parti genel merkezlerinin emrine rehin bırakırsa, Millet iradesiyle alay edercesine *"Ben yaptım oldu"* derse, ikbal hesabı yapar ve gerçekleri savunmaktan korkarsa, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kuruluş felsefesiyle ideolojik sorunlar yaşayanlara hizmet etmeye başlarsa...


*"Perişan olabilir"*


Tarihin ve Millet'in vicdanında...


Zor bir haftaya giriyoruz. Anayasa değişikliği artık inada bindirildi. Benim tahminim, maddeler ikinci turda daha yüksek oylarla geçebileceğidir; BDP bazı maddelere destek için grup kararı alabilir çünkü.


BDP, paketin bu kadar bıçak sırtında gitmesine daha fazla seyirci kalmayacaktır. Bunun dışında mesela CHP de, Genel Kurul salonuna bir defalığına girip 12 Eylül cuntacılarının dokunulmazlığını kaldıran maddeye *"evet"* oyu verebilir. Gerçi böyle bir tutum paketin tümünü ve oylama yöntemini meşrulaştırmış olur ama CHP ikinci turda nasıl bir yol izleneceğini henüz belirlemediği için bütün olasılıkları konuşuyoruz.


*Maddelerin tümü ve tasarının tamamı 330 ve üzeri oylarla geçip de referandum noktasına gelindiğinde ise yeni bir tartışma konusuyla karşı karşıya kalacağız.*


Bilindiği gibi AKP, yasada değişiklik yapıp referandum süresini 120 günden 60 güne indirmişti. Dolayısıyla, referandumun 60 gün içinde yapılması için kolları sıvayacak. Ancak muhalefet öyle düşünmüyor; 60 günlük referandum süresinin, seçim kanununda olduğu gibi yasa değişikliğinin üzerinden bir yıl geçmeden uygulanamayacağını savunuyor.


*Alın size Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne gidecek bir ihtilaf daha!*


Değişiklik paketi Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne gidecek, referandum kararı Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne gidecek, referandumun süresi gidecek…


Her şey birbirine geçecek, araya belki de şu anda öngörülemeyen başka tartışma konuları girecek ve referandum sandığı pratikte bir türlü kurulamayacak. Başta AKP'nin kendisi olmak üzere herkesin üstüne bir yılgınlık gelecek ve *"Haydi erken seçime gidiyoruz!"* denilecek…


*Son derece mümkündür.*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 30.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Taraf Milliyetçi mi, Ufuk Uras "Ergenekon"cu mu?* 




_"Eğer Allah insanlara, hayrı çarçabuk istedikleri gibi, şerri de acele verseydi, elbette onların ecelleri bitirilmiş olurdu. Fakat bize kavuşmayı ummayanları biz, azgınlıkları içinde bocalar bir halde bırakırız."_ (Yunus Suresi, 11)


Azgınlıkları içinde debelenenleri izliyoruz....


Azgınlıkları öyle bir safhada ki artık kendi pislikleri ile oynayıp, bu iğrenç oyundan zevk çıkarmaya çalışıyorlar...


*Bize, her şerde bir hayır olduğu inancını her gün ispatladıkları için kendilerine teşekkür borçluyuz aslında..*

ülkemiz kirli ve "kansız"...(Washington Post öyle dedi) bir savaşın ortasından geçerken, "azgınlıklar" sayesinde kimi gerçekleri daha iyi görmemizi sağladıkları için teşekkür borçluyuz...


*Her şerde bir hayır var çünkü biz bu kirliliğin içinde gördük ki, bu toplumun çürüyen kesimi sadece elitlerdir.* Askeri, siyasetçisi, aydını, gazetecisi...


Birbiriyle kavga eder gibi görünseler de ahlaksızlık, ilkesizlik, kıblesizlik ve korkaklık konusunda birbirlerinden hiç farkları yok. 


Teğmenini satan komutan, gerçeği satan gazeteci, adaleti satan savcı, milletini satan politikacı, tarihini satan aydın...


.............................
_"Ben vatanseverim, onun için sorguluyorum!!"_ 


Cırlak, arsız ve sinir bozucu bir ses en az on dakikadır televizyonda böyle bağırıyor..


Kim? 

Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı.


Konu nedir? 


Konu, _"şehit olaylarının asıl sorumlusu Genelkurmay'ın basiretsizlik ve başarısız kurmayları mı?"_ 


Evet öyle.. 

şehit olaylarında Genelkurmay'ı yönetenlerin basiretsizliği vardır. 

*Bunun böyle olduğunu, Açık İstihbarat'ın da aralarında olduğu ulusalcı internet siteleri, bu ülkenin gerçek vatanseverleri yıllarca yazıp çizdiler*


üyle de...

Taraf gibi bir gazetenin, *Ahmet Altan** gibi* *"Bir çift kadın memesi için vatanı satarım"** diyen bir adamın şehitlerle ne işi olur da böyle bir soruyu gündeme getirmek böyle çarpık insanlara düşüyor?* 


Helin Avşar'ın sivri çizmelerini ağzına alarak poz veren Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı'nın şehitler konusunda ne duyarlılığı olabilir? 


*Yasemin üongar gibi yüzbinlerce Irak'lıyı katleden Amerikan ordusu hakkında tek bir soru soramayıp da gazetesinden her gün Türk ordusuna nefret kusan bir görevlinin şehitlerle ne işi olabilir?* 


Biz bu kadar aptal insanlar mıyız ki bu manşetlerin _"şehitlere içleri yandığı için"_ atıldığına inanalım? 


İblis gibi her kılığa giriyorlar. 

Bir gün demokrat, bir gün dindar, bir gün milliyetçi, bir gün "Hepimiz Ermeni'yiz"...


şehitlerimizin hakkını hukukunu savunmak Taraf'a kaldı iyi mi!
........................
Bir de anayasa değişikliği tartışmalarında yaşanan şu çifte standarta bakalım: 


Star gazetesi, BDP'li Hasip Kaplan'ın 330'un altına düşme riskini kastederek, _"Acil kan ihtiyacı olduğu zaman devreye gireriz"_ şeklindeki güvencesini onurla ve gururla manşete taşıdığında tarih 26 Nisan 2010'du..


8. madde 327 oyla paketten düşünce aynı gazete ve AKP sözcüleri şöyle bağırmaya başladılar: 


*"MHP ve CHP, ücalan ile birlikte hareket ediyorlar! Ufuk Uras da Ergenekoncu oldu!"*


Böyle dediler ve _"Paket düşerse, bu Ergenekon'un zaferi olur"_ diyen Ufuk Uras'a demediklerini bırakmadılar. 


Derken Ufuk Uras, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin yapısının yeniden düzenlenmesine ilişkin maddenin oylamasına katıldı ve "evet" oyu verdi...


Böyle yapınca ne oldu?


*Dün "Ergenekoncularla birlikte hareket etmekle" suçlanan Ufuk Uras, birden bire "Arslan demokrat" oldu!*


Yani şöyle tehdit ediyorlar ortalığı: 

_"Benimle hereket edersen iyisin, etmezsen seni anında 'ergenekoncu', seninle aynı safa düşenleri de 'PKK'lı' ilan ederim!_ _Bunun__ adına da PKK-Ergenekon işbirliği derim!"_


Tekrar soralım, *Ufuk Uras oylamaya katılıp "evet" oyu verdiğine göre, 4 Mayıs 2010 tarihi itibarıyla AKP, PKK ile birlikte hareket etmeye başlamış mı oldu?* 


Bu daha bir şey değil..

En çirkini, en ahlak dışı olanı ret oyu veren 8 AKP'linin "Parti içindeki Ergenekoncular" ilan edilmeleriydi. 

Ali Bayramoğlu, şamil Tayyar, Emre Aköz, Mehmet Metiner gibi kişiler ne yazık ki böyle yazılar yazarak *iftiracılığın ve komploculuğun tarihine isimlerini altın harflerle yazdırdılar.* 

Neymiş efendim, Ergenekon davasının ek delillerinde *"AKP içindeki adamlarımızı kullanalım"* diye bir yazı varmış. 

Bu "belgenin" doğruluğunun mahkemede kanıtlanıp kanıtlanmadığı bir yana; bunu doğru kabul etsek bile şu soruyu sorma hakkımız doğmaz mı: 


_"8 AKP'li sonraki maddelerin oylamasına katılıp evet oyu verdiklerine göre Ergenekon, AKP içindeki adamlarını kullanmaktan vaz mı geçmiş oldu?"_


*Bu Ergenekon denilen kanlı örgüt, Başbakan'ın grupta yaptığı konuşmadan çok etkilenip, duygulanıp da anayasa paketini rahat bırakmaya mı karar verdi?* 


Ergenekon histerisinin geldiği noktaya bakar mısınız? 

Artık, gizli oylamada kendi hür iradeleri ile oy kullanan AKP'liler, "Ergenekon'un Truva atı" olmakla suçlanıyorlar. 

üok hızlı gelinmedi mi bu noktaya? 

12 Haziran 2007'de ümraniye'de "ele geçirilen" bombalarla başlayan süreç, astsubaylardan sonra binbaşılar, albaylar, generaller, orgeneraller, muavazzaf ordu kumandanları ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılarını yutarak ilerliyor...


şimdi sıra Meclis çoğunluğunu oluşturan AKP'nin _"Ben Ergenekon'un savcısıyım"_ diyen Başbakanı tarafından seçilen milletvekillerinde!


Demokrasinin üzerinde bundan daha büyük bir tehdit olabilir mi? 

Artık _"Seni Ergenekoncu ilan ederim"_ kılıcı herkesin başı üzerinde dolaşıyor. *Hiç bir "devrim" çocuklarını doğrusu bu kadar hızlı yememişti (!)*


Kendini kaybetmiş bir takım liberal faşistler, Stalin'i, Hitler'i ve Humeyni'yi ve Mc Carthy'yi sollayıp "Ergenekonculuğu" kısa yoldan Ufuk Uras'a ve AKP'nin Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından seçilmiş milletvekillerine kadar uzattılar. 


Bu arada, _"kadın memesi için vatan satarım"_ diyenler, birden bire şehitlerin hesabını sormaya başladı!


Tesadüfe mi yoralım, yoksa ücalan ile tesis ettiğiniz "açılım kardeşliği" bozuldu da bu fiyaskoyu da Ergenekon kuyusuna atarak mı kurtulmaya çalışıyorsunuz?


_üMİT ZİLELİ'YE üAğRI:_ 

_Ters Cephe adlı programdaki varlığınız, karşınızdaki soytarıyı meşrulaştırmaktan, itibar kazandırmaktan başka bir işe yaramıyor._ 

_Bu kadar yüzeysel bir adamın karşısında cevap veremez konuma düşüyorsunuz. İşi mimiklerle, gözlerinizi kırpıştırarak, tiksiniyormuş gibi yaparak, esef nidaları çıkarark ve "utanç duyuyorum", "yalan söylüyorsun" şeklinde sıradan laflar ederek götürmeye çalışıyorsunuz._ 

_"Meclis'teki muhalefet PKK ile birlikte hareket ediyor" kepazeliğine Ufuk Uras'ın durumunu örnek göstererek çürütememenizden utanç duydum._ 

_Ortada bu kadar somut bir örnek dururken, "Yapmayım gözünüzü seviim" den başka bir şey söyleyemediniz._ 

_"Senin bütün hayatın boyunca okuduklarını ben sağ cebimden çıkarırım" şeklindeki inanılmaz böbürlenmeniz ise Fikri Akyüz'ü herkesin gözünde daha sempatik, daha doğru bir adam haline getirdi (ki aslı öyle) haberiniz olsun._ 

_üağrım şudur: Kendi itibarınız ve savunmaya çalıştığınız fikirlerin selameti açısından lütfen bu programdan çekiliniz._ 



*Fatma Sibel Yüksek* / Açık İstihbarat / 6.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*Dış politika: Kendi çalıp kendi oynayan Türkiye!*



_BREZİLYA’nın İran tarafından “arabulucu” kabul edildiği toplantılar sonucu İran’ın 1200 kg az zenginleştirilmiş uranyumu Türkiye’de depolamayı kabul etmesi Türk basınının bazı kalemleri tarafından büyük bir başarı olarak kabul edildi._

Ahmet Davutoğlu’nu “dış politika güneşi” ilan eden, “Bu Türkler artık çok oluyor” sözleri ile Hükümet’e övgüler düzen yazarların bir kısmı Obama’nın Türkiye ziyareti sırasında ona da methiyeler düzmeyi görev bilmişlerdi.

* * *

Hem Brezilya, hem Türkiye az zenginleştirilmiş 1200 kg uranyum karşılığı, kendilerinde olmadığı halde, bir anlamda başkaları adına, İran’a daha zenginleştirilmiş 120 kg uranyum vereceklerine dair söz verdiler. Ahmet Davutoğlu da bu anlaşmayı: 

“Sonuçta biz uluslararası toplumun talep ettiği her şeyin anlaşmada mevcut olduğundan eminiz” diyerek değerlendirdi. Hatta, İran’ın avans olarak 1200 kilogram uranyumu vererek aslında büyük bir taviz verdiğini ve anlaşma ile Batı’nın istediği 3 koşulun da gerçekleştiğini belirtti. 

Batı’nın yaptırım konusunda ısrarlı olmasının, Türkiye’nin çıkarlarına zarar vereceğini ve bunu mazur görmeyeceklerini de sözlerine ekledi.

* * *

Ancak...

Davutoğlu anlaşmayı Türk gazetecilere muştular, onlar da methiyelerini hazırlarken, hemen hemen aynı saatlerde, 5+1 üyeli (ABD, İngiltere, Rusya, üin, Fransa + Almanya) Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi (BMGK) İran’a yeni yaptırımları içeren karar tasarısı üzerinde anlaşmaya vardı. 

Karar tasarısını açıklayan ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, İran’ı “yeni yaptırımlar uygulanması konusundaki baskıdan kurtulmaya çalışmakla” suçlarken İran’ın Brezilya ve Türkiye ile söz konusu anlaşmayı BMGK toplantısı öncesi imzalamasına dikkati çekti.

* * *

Artık, Konsey ile aramızda şu çelişkiler doğmuş bulunuyor:

1) İran’ın son anda anlaşmaya razı olması yeni bir oyalama taktiği olarak kabul gördü.

2) İran, bu anlaşma ile Rusya ve üin’in aklını çelmeye çalıştı ama İran’da büyük yatırımları olmasına ve ayrıca üin enerji konusunda İran’a büyük çapta bağlı olmasına rağmen bu iki ülke (daha önce yazmıştım: Hürriyet-15 Nisan 2010) son anda ABD ile birlikte hareket etti.

3) üstelik, Obama Türkiye ve Brezilya’yı İran’ın oyalama taktikleri hakkında önden ve yazılı uyarmıştı.

4) BM’nin, zamanında anlaşma için referans verdiği, 1200 kg uranyumdan şimdi 2 misli fazla uranyumun (takriben 2300 kg) İran’ın elinde bulunduğuna dair dünyada ortak bir kanaat var. İran elindeki uranyumun sadece yarısını veriyor. 

5) Kaldı ki, zaten İran Atom Enerjisi Kurumu Başkanı Ali Ekber Salihi, varılan anlaşmaya rağmen ülke içinde uranyum zenginleştirmenin süreceğini söylemişti.

* * *

Görünen odur ki “İran’a yaptırımlar” artık BMGK’de ve Brezilya ile Türkiye Konsey’de galiba yalnız! 

üte yanda, yukarıda yazdım, Davutoğlu, Batı’nın yaptırım konusunda ısrarlı olmasının, Türkiye’nin çıkarlarına zarar vereceğini ve bunu mazur görmeyeceklerini söylüyor. 

Hem Obama’ya, hem Davutoğlu’na methiye düzenler yakında tercih yapmak zorunda kalabilirler!


*Cüneyt üLSEVER* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 20.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*FİYASKO... 
AKP’nin İran işgüzarlığı!*

* 

*Adamlar yani İran yönetimi, arabulucu Türkiye değil Brezilya olsun diyor ama bizimkiler kapıdan alınmadıkları Tahran’a bacadan girip işgüzarlıklar yapıyor. Neymiş efendim, İran’a BM yaptırımı mümkün değilmiş de falan da filan! Gördünüz işte, yapılan bütün işgüzarlıklara rağmen ABD, İran’a uygulanacak yaptırımların taslak metnini BM Güvenlik Konseyi’ne sundu. Hani ne oldu sizin zorlama arabuluculuğunuz? Kim takıyor sizi? Bırakın ABD’yi, AB’yi, İran bile arabulucu Ankara olmasın, Brezilya olsun demedi mi? Durum bu ama bizimkiler kendi kendilerine roller verip, Türkiye’yi küçük düşürmeye devam ediyorlar. Hatırlayın, bir ara İsrail-Suriye arasında bu rolü oynadılar, oradan şutlanınca şimdi aynı oyun İran ile Batı dünyasında... Yapmayın, Türkiye’yi sadece rezil etmiyor aynı zamanda angajmanlara sokup zora düşürüyorsunuz!.. Maalesef Türkiye’de bugün realitelerle değil hayallerle, hülyalarla dış politika yapılıyor. Ahmet Davutoğlu yazdığı kitaba bağlı kalmak adına, olmadık uçukluklar yapıyor. Peki sonuç mu? Elde var sıfıra sıfır. İşte Ermenistan açılımı dedi fiyasko, Kıbrıs fiyasko, İsrail-Suriye arabuluculuğu fiyasko, Kafkas paktı dedi fiyasko... Doğru olan bir tek şey söyleyebilirler mi?


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 20 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Adını unuttuğumuz bakan iş başında*


*üEVRE ve Orman Bakanı Veysel Eroğlu’nun resmini ve demecini dünkü gazetelerde gördüm. Böyle bir bakanlığın varlığını unutmuştum, iyi oldu.*

şöyle diyor Veysel Bey: “Bu yıl gürültü kirliliği yaratan eğlence merkezlerine büyük cezalar gelecek. Samimi olarak söylüyorum ki gerekirse baskınları bizzat ben yapacağım.”

Memleketin “üevre ve Orman Bakanı” gerekirse baskınları bizzat kendisinin yapacağını söylediğine göre bu iş ciddi demektir.

İlginç bir durum: Doğu Karadeniz’in dereleri, üç-beş şirkete avanta yaratmak için yok edilmek istenirken bakan ortada yok!

Boğaz’a üçüncü köprü İstanbul’un son ormanlık alanına yapılmak istenirken ve çevre yollarının Belgrad Ormanı kadar bir alanı yok edeceği belli olmuşken bakan yine yok!

“Maden Kanunu” adı altında memleketin zeytinlik alanları talana açılırken de yok!

Ama gürültüyle mücadele görüntüsü altında eğlence yerlerini taciz etmeye sıra gelince bakan bey ak tolgalı beylerbeyi gibi önde!

Gazası şimdiden mübarek olsun!


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 29 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*"Madencilerimiz güzel öldüler"*



*ümer Dinçer, 30 madencinin can verdiği iş cinayetiyle ilgili şok eden sözler sarfetti.*

üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı ümer Dinçer, Zonguldak'da 30 madencinin can verdiği grizu faciasıyla ilgili bir yerel televizyonda tartışma yaratacak açıklamalarda bulundu. Henüz 2 madencinin cesedine ulaşılamazken, ölüm ocağından çıkarılan 28 cesetten 19- 20'sinde yanık ve ezilme olmadığını kaydeden Bakan Dinçer, “Güzel öldüler. O konuda ben acı çekmediklerini ve fizik olarak da güzel öldüklerini buradan rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim” dedi.

*DSP'DEN İSTİFA üAğRISI*
ülen sişçilerin ağızlarını ıslak mendille kapattıkları bilgisinin doğru olduğunu söyleyen Bakan Dinçer, “Orada maskeler bulundu. Ama o sırada işçilerimizin üzerinde değildi, o esnada maskelerini kullanmıyorlardı. üünkü gaz değerleri normalleşmeye başlamıştı” diye konuştu.

Geçen perşembe akşamı Zonguldak'ta yerel yayın yapan 67 TV’deki ‘Analiz üzel’ programına konuk olan Bakan ümer Dinçer, Türkiye Taşkömürü Kurumu (TTK) Karadon Müessese Müdürlüğü’ne ait maden ocağında 17 Mayıs'ta meydana gelen grizu faciası ve sonrasında yaşananları değerlendirdi. 

Patlamanın çok büyük olduğunu vurgulayan Bakan Dinçer, “O patlamadan kaynaklanan şok, galeriye ve asansöre zarar vermiş. Asansör patlamadan dolayı ancak eksi 460 katına kadar inebiliyor. Patlamadan dolayı meydana gelen hasarla ilgili fotoğraflar ileride kamuoyuyla paylaşılacak. Yeraltındaki tahribat, kurtarma çalışmalarını da olumsuz etkiledi. Kurtarma ekipleri, çok büyük risk alarak Karadon’da kurtarma çalışması yaptı” dedi.

*“GüZEL üLDüLER”*
Programın sunucusu Harun Ersoy'un, ‘Cesetlere bakıldığında yanma, parçalanma var mıydı?’ sorusu üzerine Bakan Dinçer, “İlk 19- 20 cesedimizde bahsettiğiniz türden herhangi bir şey yoktu. Güzel öldüler. O konuda ben acı çekmediklerini ve fizik olarak da güzel öldüklerini buradan rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim” yanıtını verdi. Diğer 8 cesette de göçük altında kalmadıkları için ezilmenin sözkonusu olmadığını anlatan Bakan Dinçer, “8 işçimizde hafif yanıklar vardı. Kimlik tespitinde bazı sorunlar yaşayacağımız kadar bir sorun vardı. Ama diğerleri gayet iyiydi. Nitekim ilk çıkardığımız 20 kişinin kimlik tespitinde sorun çıkmadı. Diğerleriyle ilgili DNA testine başvurmak zorunda kaldık. Bütün işçilerimizi ailelerine teslim ettik. Hepsi defnedildi. Hepsi huzur içindeler” dedi.

Bakan Dinçer, ölen 30 madenciden 2'sine henüz ulaşamadıklarını söylerken, “Göçük altında olduklarını tahmin ediyoruz. Onlara da ulaşabilmek için çaba harcıyoruz” diye konuştu.

*GAZ MASKESİ VE ISLAK MENDİL*
Grizu faciası sırasında gaz maskesi bulunup bulunmadığı sorulunca da Bakan ümer Dinçer, “Orada maskeler bulundu. Ama o sırada işçilerimizin üzerinde değildi. Tahminimize göre patlamanın etkisiyle savrulmuştu, birçok şey bildiğiniz gibi. Bildiğim kadarıyla maske vardı diye tahmin ediyoruz” dedi. ülen madencilerin ağızlarını ıslak mendille kapatıkları hatırlatılınca da Bakan Dinçer, “Evet bu bilgi doğru. O esnada arkadalarımız maskelerini kullanmıyordu. üünkü gaz değerleri normalleşmeye başlamıştı. Ama o maskelerin olmadığı anlamına gelmiyor” diye konuştu.

Patlamanın acemi işçilerden dolayı yaşanmadığını vurgulayan Bakan Dinçer, “ülenlerin içinde TTK’dan emekli 5 kişi var. Yine bunların dışında 5-6 yıldır çalışanlar var. En az çalışanların 261, 712, 836 ve 908 günlük ödenmiş primleri var” dedi.

*KAZANIN NEDENİ TESPİT EDİLMEDİ*
Kazanın neden kaynaklandığının tespitinin henüz yapılmadığını ifade eden Bakan Dinçer, yerin 540 metre altındaki 2 işçiye ulaşmak için göçük açma çalışmalarının devam ettiğini belirtti. Patlamanın hemen öncesinde saat 13.03’te ocakta metan gazı tespit edildiğini vurgulayan Bakan Dinçer, “Saat 13.24’te gaz normal değere düşmeye başlıyor. Fakat 13.28’de patlama meydana gelmiş. Gaz ölçümlerinin hepsi bilgisayar kayıtlarında var. 

Patlamadan sonra da gaz değerleri yüksekti” diye konuştu.

*SENDİKALAR TAşERONLUK SİSTEMİNE KARşI*
Türkiye’de iş kazalarıyla ilgili ulusal bir sorun bulunduğunu kaydeden üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik bakanı ümer Dinçer, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:

“ünce teşhisi doğru koymak lazım. üzellikle muhalefet edenler sorunu genelliyor. şunu söylerseniz insanları yanlış bilgilendirirsiniz; ‘Burayı taşerona verdiniz, kaza oldu.’ Bu kesinlikle yanlış bir tespittir. Türkiye’de sendikalar, özel sektörde örgütlenemedikleri için taşeronluk sistemine karşı çıkıyor. 5 yılı aşkın süredir galeri açma işini taşeron yapmaktaydı. Kuyu açma işi bile taşerona verilmişti.”

*AKşAM* / 29 MAYIS 2010

----------


## bozok

*HUKUK DA BİLMİYOR*



28.05.2010 

Milliyet yazarı *Melih Aşık*, MİT Müsteşarlığı’na *Hakan Fidan*’ın atanmasıyla ilgili, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yaptığı açıklamadaki yanlışlığa dikkat çekti.

*İşte “MİT atamaları!” başlıklı o yazı:*

“Brezilya yolunda gazeteciler Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’a MİT Müsteşarlığı’na Hakan Fidan’ın atanmasını soruyorlar. Gelen yanıt şu oluyor:

“Göreve atadığımız arkadaşımız... şu anda Cumhurbaşkanımız da onamasını yaptıysa yarından sonra Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanır.”

şimdi gelin MİT Yasası’nın “Atama İşlemleri” başlıklı 13. maddesine bakalım:

Müsteşar ve ona bağlı bürokratların ataması konusunda yasa diyor ki:

“Bu atamalar Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanmaz ve gizli tutulur.”

Demek ki neymiş? MİT Müsteşarı’nın atanması Başbakan’ın söylediğinin aksine Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanmaz, gizli tutulurmuş.

Ve de... Kurultayda, “Recep Bey sadece ekonomi değil hukuk da bilmiyor” diyen Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu pek de haksız sayılmazmış.”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HüKüMETİN AKIL DANIşTIğI ERGENEKON SANIğI üIKTI!*

 

01.06.2010

İsrail’in Gazze’ye yardım konvoyuna saldırısı sonrası kamera karşısına geçen Başbakan Vekili Bülent Arınç açık konuştu: “*Hiç kimse bizden bu olay sebebiyle İsrail'e savaş ilan etmemizi beklemesin. Böyle birşey olmaz. Mümkün de değil, doğru da değil*”.

“*One minute*” ile yapılana “*Davos’da drama*” dediğimiz için Başbakan vekilinin bu açıklaması bizi şaşırtmadı. Hele de 4 Temmuz 2003 günü askerlerimizin başına çuval geçirildiğinde benzer açıklamaların yapıldığını anımsadığımızda, Arınç’ın söylemi gayet normal geldi. O dönemde de hükümet, kamuoyunun nota beklentisine “*ne notası, müzik notası mı*” yanıtı vermişti!

Arınç’ın açıklamasına katılmamamızdan kuşkusuz “*İsrail’e savaş açalım*” düşüncesi içinde olduğumuz anlaşılmasın. Anlatmaya çalıştığımız şey şu… 

*SİLAH DESTEKLİ POLTİKA İHTİYACI*

Ordu neden vardır? Elbette vatanı korumak ve kollamak için. Ama gerektiğinde de politikanızı silahla desteklemek için. şimdi durduk yere “*savaş ilan etmeyeceğiz*” diyerek politikanızı silahla desteklememiş oldunuz. Daha doğrusu, İsrail’in hareket alanını genişlettiniz! Bu açıklamaya ne gerek vardı? Elbette “*savaş ilan etmeyin*” ama “*savaş ilan etmeyeceğiz*” kartınızı da peşinen masaya açmayın!

Gerçi Arınç’ın Başbakan Vekili olarak yaptığı kriz toplantısı da “*bir orduya*” ihtiyaç duymadığına dolaylı işaret ediyordu. Nasıl mı? Açalım:

*ARINü ERGENEKON SANIğINA AKIL DANIşTI*

İsrail’in Gazze’ye yardım konvoyuna saldırısı sonrası Başbakanlık’ta yapılan kriz toplantısına kimler katıldı? Başbakan vekili olarak Arınç’ın başkanlık ettiği kriz toplantısına İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanı Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Koramiral Nusret Güner katıldı. Yani hükümet, askere “*akıl danışma*” toplantısı yapmıştı. Hangi askere akıl danışıyordu hükümet? *Daha dün Ergenekon sanığı olarak sorgulanan Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz’e...!* Yani daha dün yandaş medyanın, “*Arınç’a paraf atan komutan*” diye suçladığı askerimiz..!

İşte iktidarın Mavi Marmara’ya düzenlenen saldırıyla karşılaştığı bir başka çıplak gerçek de buydu. Her fırsatta küçük düşürmeye çalıştıkları, her fırsatta terörist muamelesi yaptıkları, her fırsatta darbeci suçlaması getirdikleri askere “*akıl danışma*” pozisyonuna düşmüşlerdi!
Neyse…
Gelin biz İsrail’in neden saldırdığından başlayarak bundan sonra neler olacak konusuna kadar uzanan sorulara yanıt arayalım… 

*SALDIRI BEKLENİYOR MUYDU?*

üncelikle belirtmek gerekir ki, her ne kadar İsrail’in yardım gemilerine saldırması, insanlık dışı ve devlet terörü de olsa, kimse için sürpriz değildi! 
İsrail iki haftadır, bu gemileri vuracağını belirtiyor, hatta gemilere yönelik yapacağı operasyona isim bile verip dünya kamuoyuna ilan ediyordu… 
Ancak bu tehdide rağmen herhangi bir önlem alınmadı. Bu durumda ortaya iki sonuç çıkıyordu. Ya bu organizasyonu yapanlar İsrail’in blöf yaptığını sandılar, ya da “*saldırıyı istediler*”!
İsrail’in geçmiş terörist faaliyetleri sizce de blöf seçeneğini ortadan kaldırmaz mı?
Ve de şu sorular yanıtını aramıyor mu sizce?
Bundan birkaç ay önce, bu gemilerin uluslararası karasularda seyir evraklarını tamamlama sürecinde çıkan problemler nasıl çözüldü? İdarenin yola çıkmasını teknik olarak doğru bulmadığı bu gemiler hangi ülke üzerinden evraklandırıldı? O toplantılarda, konvoy organizatörleri için “*en iyi*” ve “*en kötü*” senaryolar nelerdi? Organizasyon hangi senaryonun gerçekleşmesini bekliyordu?
Yardım konvoyunun yola çıkmasından önce neden “*uluslararası ortamın hazırlanması*” için tek bir politik adım atılmadı?
İsrail’in açıkça saldıracağını ilan ettiği, “*yola bile çıkmasın*” tehdidini savurduğu bu yardım gemisine neden “*11 aylık*” bir bebek yolcu olarak alındı?
Aslında yanıt arayan o kadar çok soru var ki..?
Ama gelin biz sorulara ara verelim ve krizin perde arkasına ışık tutalım.

*ABD KANATLARI ALTINA İSRAİL KARşITILIğI*

Aslında olanların ne anlama geldiğini anlamamız için son 1 yılda olanları çok kısa bir şekilde anımsamamız gerekecek.
ABD devleti, Amerikan yüzyılı için uygulamak zorunda olduğu BOP stratejisinde çuvalladı. Irak’ta bataklığa saplanan ABD devleti, çözümü taktik değişiklikte gördü; öncelikle yıpranan Bush yerine “*biraz Müslüman, biraz zenci, biraz Hüseyin*” olan Barack Obama’yı Beyaz Saray’a taşıdı. Ve ABD devleti şu değişiklik reçetesini Obama’nın eline verdi: 
BOP’un yeni ağırlık merkezi Af-Pak yani Afganistan-Pakistan hattı olacaktır. Böylece hem Irak üzerinden alınamayan uluslararası destek Afganistan üzerinden daha kolay alınacak hem de Irak bataklığından “*şerefli çıkış*” yolu bulunacaktır. Ancak Irak’tan çıkış öncesi düzenlenmesi gereken işler vardır. üncelikle Irak’ın kuzeyinde inşa edilen “*kukla devlet*”in yani “*ikinci İsrail*”in emin ellere teslim edilmesi gerekir. En emin el Türkiye’dir. Kaldı ki, “*Türkiye himayesinde Kürdistan Planı*” 30 yıllık maziye sahiptir!
üte yandan ABD’nin Bush döneminde kara listeye aldığı Suriye ve İran probleminin de geri adım atmadan bir parça ötelenmesi gerekmektedir. Bu konuda da Türkiye’ye görev düşmektedir. O nedenle Obama, Türkiye’yi “*model ortak*” ilan etmiştir. 
Washington hem Ortadoğu’da yükselen tepkileri frenlemek hem de Ankara’nın elini güçlendirmek için iki yöntem belirlemiştir. ABD ilk olarak “*düşman İslam*” söyleminden “*ortak İslam*” söylemine kaymış, ikincil olarak da Ortadoğu denklemi açısından İsrail’in ipini biraz sıkmıştır! Ne de olsa Ankara, “*ortak İslam*” diyen ve İsrail’i geçmiş döneme göre “*yalnız bırakan*” Washington’u Ortadoğu’da daha iyi taşıyacaktır! 
AKP’nin şam’la kurmaya çalıştığı ittifak da, İran’ın uranyum takasına girmesi de bu gelişmelerin içinde okunması gereken politikalardır. Erdoğan’ın takasa tepki gösteren Obama’ya şaşırması ve “*ama mektup vardı*” demesi de zaten bundandır! 

*TEHDİT İSRAİL’DEN üNCE ABD’DEN GELMEKTEDİR*

Kuşkusuz İsrail, bir Türk gemisine saldırmanın ve Türk kanı dökmenin yanıtını almalıdır. Ancak bu yanıtın ne olacağından önce Ankara’nın tehdidin kaynağını doğru saptaması gerekmektedir. Tehdidin İsrail’den önce ABD’den geldiğini görememek ya da bu gerçeği perdelemek Ortadoğu halklarına yapılan en büyük düşmanlıktır. ABD’nin kanatları altında kalarak, İsrail karşıtlığı yapmanın ne Filistin’e, ne Türkiye’ye ne de Ortadoğu’ya bir yararı vardır. 

*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Haddi’zatında...*


6 senedir yazıyorlar...
“Barzani haddini aştı!” 

* 
Binlerce manşet var böyle. 
* 
En yetkili ağız, “Barzani haddini aştı, Türkiye’yi başka devletlerle karıştırmasın, altından kalkamaz, bedeli çok ağır olur” diye kükrüyor... O zamanlar “açılım” yapılacağından haberi olmayan değerli basınımız da, papağan gibi, ha bire giydiriyordu. 
* 
“Barzani yine haddini aştı.” 
“Barzani gene haddini aştı.” 
“Barzani tekrar haddini aştı.” 
* 
E baktılar ki, bizim “had” enteresan! 
Aşa aşa bitiremiyor adam... 
Hakaret plağını değiştirdiler. 
* 
“Barzani kaşınıyor.” 
“Barzani kışkırtıyor.” 
“Barzani tehdit etti.” 
“Barzani tahrik etti.” 
“Barzani kin kustu.” 
“Barzani kudurdu.” 
“Kukla Barzani.” 
“Küstah Barzani.” 
“Borazani” bile vardı. 
* 
Netice? 
Barzani Ankara’da. 
* 
En yetkili ağızla görüştü... 
“Dostlarla birlikteyim” dedi. 
* 
üünkü... 
Bi Mavi Marmara gemisi var. 
Bi de “peynir gemisi...” 

YILMAZ üZDİL 
[email protected] 

4.6.2010 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*"Kabile devleti" mi dediniz?* 

Bizlerin, ardı ardına gelen bu kadar eylem, saldırı, kaza, cinayet, tutuklama, operasyon, intihar vesaireyi sağlıklı değerlendirip varsa birbiriyle irtibatlarını kurabilmemize imkan yok. 


Nasıl olabilir ki? Sıradan insanların çözemeyeceği bir kaos ile karşı karşıyayız. Anadolu'nun her karış toprağı adeta tarihi ve siyasi hesaplaşmaların arenası haline geldi.


Bunca toz duman arasında cahiller, şöhret yapmak isteyenler ve ne amaca hizmet ettiği bilinmeyenler, televizonlara çıkıp *"gazeteci", "stratejist", "analist"* vs adı altında olmadık komplo teorilerini ipe diziyorlar. Her şey daha da içinden çıkılmaz bir hal alıyor.


Ortada bunca *"uzman"* bolluğu ve ekzantrik yorumlar dinlemeye bu kadar meraklı bir kitle olunca, akıl tamamen devreden çıkıyor.


*Artık en basit bir trafik kazasından aile içi bir kavgaya kadar her şeye büyük ve karmaşık anlamlar yüklemeye çalışıyoruz. Savcıların yerini siyasetçiler, istihbaratçıların yerini gazeteciler almış.*


Görevinin başında olması gereken hiç kimse ortada yok.


ürneğin, İskenderun'da 7 şehit vermemize neden olan saldırıyla ilgili inanılmaz bir background ortaya çıkarıldı. Kanaltürk muhabiri, saldırıyı gerçekleştiren teröristlerin bölgede nasıl konuşlandıklarına bir gün önce tanık olan köylüleri bulup konuştu. Köylüler, ellerinde otomatik silahlar ve roketatar taşıyan teröristleri görünce hemen jandarmaya ihbarda bulunmuşlar. Jandarma gelip köylülerin ifadesini almış ancak herhangi bir önlem alınmamış ki 24 saat sonra saldırı gerçekleşmiş. Devletin bırakın kendi istihbarat toplama görevini, olaya tesadüfen tanık olan köylülerin yaptığı ihbara bile kılını kımıldatmaması inanılır gibi değil.


*Söz konusu vatandaşların isimleri ve verdikleri ifadeler jandarmada mevcut. Bakalım üst makamlar olayın üstüne gidip kimlerin ihmali (belki de işbirliği) olduğunu ortaya çıkarabilecekler mi?*


Aynı şekilde, PKK'nın İskenderun bölgesinde varlık göstermeye başladığını, yakında büyük bir eyleme hazırlandıklarını Cumhuriyet gazetesinden Mehmet Faraç haftalar önce yazdı. Faraç bu bilgileri derin istihbarat kaynaklarından falan almış değil, sadece açık istihbarat malzemelerini bir araya getirerek bu bilgiye ulaştı. Bir gazetecinin ulaştığı bilgiye istihbarat örgütlerinin ulaşamaması söz konusu olamayacağına göre *"Orada neler oluyor?"* diye sorma zamanı gelmiştir.


*Evet, bu ülkenin istihbaratçıları ne yapıyorlar? Emniyeti, jandarması, MİT'i, Genelkurmay'ı...*


Hiç birini ayırmadan sormak gerekiyor; bu ülkenin istihbaratçıları ne iş yapıyorlar?


Basına, *"MİT'te yeni yapılanma", "İç ve dış İstihbarat ayrılacak"* türünden pazarlama haberler sızdırmaktan başka ne iş yapıyorlar?


*Ya onları görevlendirmesi ve denetlemesi gereken kurumlar?* 


ürneğin Başbakan, kendisine bağlı MİT Müsteşarı'nı çağırıp *"Neler oluyor?"* diye sorduğunda ne cevap alıyor?


*Veya soruyor mu?*


Aynı şekilde, Jandarma Genel Komutanı, İskenderun'daki olayı jandarma istihbaratından sorumlu yöneticilere sorduğunda ne cevap alıyor?


Sormuyorlar, soruyorlar da doyurucu cevap almıyorlar veya cevap aldıkları halde gereğini yapmıyorlar...


Bu üç seçenek dışında dördüncü bir seçenek yok.


Anlaşıldığı kadarıyla, sorun sadece istihbarat örgütlerinin çalışmaması sorunu değil....


ürneğin, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Philip Crowley, bir gazeteye verdiği demeçte şöyle diyor:


*"Gemiler yola çıkmadan önce İsrail hükümeti ile pek çok kez temasa geçtik ve gemilerde siviller olduğunu belirterek kendilerinden 'ihtiyatlı ve ölçülü' davranmalarını istedik. Aynı şekilde, Türk hükümetini Akdeniz’de İsrail ve yardım gemileri arasında olası bir çatışma konusunda da uyardık…"*


Crowly'nin bu açıklaması yalanlanmadığına göre hükümet, bu uyarıyı alınca ne yapmış? 


Dün ortaya çıkan skandaldan anlaşıldığı üzere, kendi milletvekillerinin gemiye binmesini engellemiş! En azından CHP milletvekili Attila Kart'ın iddiası böyle...


Hani Başbakan elini kürsüye vura vura *"Biz kabile devleti değiliz!"* diye bağırıyor ya...


*Doğrudur, Türkler yeryüzünün devlet geleneğine sahip en eski milletlerinden biridir…*


*Ama ara sıra böyle çadır devletine, kabile devletine dönüşüldüğü de oluyor…*


*Bilin bakalım neden?*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 5 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*Ağlanacak halimiz*


Edirne’de elektrik faturasını ödeyemediği için bir süredir mum yakan ailenin evinde yangın çıkıyor ve anne yanarak can veriyor.

Bir başka olay Türkiye’nin başkenti Ankara’da yaşanıyor.

Gecekonduda yaşayan aile elektrik faturasını ödeyemediği için mumla aydınlanıyor. Ancak çocuğun korkmaması için yanarak tutulan mum yanğına ve 4 yaşındaki çocuğun ölümüne neden oluyor.

Her iki ailenin ortak yönü işsiz ve fakir olmaları.

Bir başka örnek Ege’den.

Sakat ve fakir yaşlı adam elektrik borcunu ödeyemediği için tekerlekli sandalye ile cezaevine girdi. Bakıma muhtaç eşi tutuklama kararı veren hakime yalvardı. 

“Onun bakıma ihtiyacı var, ne olur onla ben de cezaevine gireyim” 

Bu üç olay sadece gazetelere yansıyan olaylar.

Bir de basına yansımayan gururu nedeniyle bu utanç verici olayı sessiz sedasız yaşayan yüzlerce insan.

Bu olaylar Türkiye’de yaşanıyor.

Seçim dönemlerinde kömürlerin dağıtıldığı bir ülkede.

Başbakanın il valilerine “kamyonlara binin, fakirlere dağıtım yapın” dediği bir ülkede.

Bu olayın bir boyutu.

Gelelim diğer boyuta.

Mardin: yüzde 72.66, şırnak: 70.87, Batman: 66.54, Diyarbakır: 65.44, Hakkari: 64.36.

Bu rakamlar bu illerde kaçak elektrik kullanımını ifade ediyor. 

Muğla: 3.43, üanakkale 3.25, Bilecik 2.89, Karabük: 2.13, Denizli 1.13.

Bu rakamlar da kaçak elektrik kullanımının en az olduğu iller. 

Biraz daha detay vermek gerekirse; Diyarbakır 3.613.663.393 TL’lik elektrik kullanırken buna karşılık sadece 1.248.843.912 TL’lik ödeme yapıyor.

Ege’nin önemli sanayi şehri ve krizle boğuşan Denizli’de kullanılan elektrik miktarı 1.449.236.586 TL. üdenen miktar ise 1.430.455.120.

ünce elektrik faturasını ödeyemediği için mum yakan ve evinde yangın çıkıp basit bir eşya gibi yanan insanların halini gözünüzün önüne getirin.

4 yaşında evladını kaybetmenin açısıyla feryat eden, saçlarını yolan ancak yine de utancından TV kameraları karşısında yüzünü kapatan o anneyi düşünün.

600 TL’lik elektrik faturasını ödeyemediği için yine ölen yaşlı kadını gözünüzün önüne getirin.

Sonra 72 yaşında tekerlekli sandalyede olan bakıma muhtaç zavallı o amcayı düşünün.

Yine işsiz genç kadının elektrik borcunu ödeyemediği için elektriklerinin kesilmesinden dolayı kullandığı mumun yol açtığı yangında hayattaki tek varlığı annesinin gözleri önünde yanmasının nasıl bir duygu olduğunu düşünün.

Bütün bu duyguların sıcaklığı ile yukarıda verdiğim kaçak elektrik kullanım oranlarını bir kez daha okuyun.

Nerede sosyal devlet, nerede kömür dağıtan belediyeler?

Nerede suyu bile olmayan köylere seçim öncesi çamaşır makinası dağıtan valiler?

En önemlisi fakirler için kamyonun üstüne valilerin çıkmasını isteyen Başbakan nerede?

Hani bir dönem popüler bir reklam sloganı vardı:
üOKOPRENS ALMAYA GİTTİLER!


*Remzi üZDEMİR* / YENİüAğ GZT / 07 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*DIşİşLERİNİ KAPATALIM ELüİLERİ KOVALIM..*


üok sevindim.. Niye mi? Diplomat olmadığıma.. Hayalim diplomat olmaktı.. (Bizim sınıf büyükelçi çıkardı.. Adını vermeyeyim ne olur, ne olmaz.) 

Olamadım, beceremedim..

Beceremediğim için yıllar sonra çok sevindim..

Meğerse bütün suç büyükelçilerdeymiş.. Salon diplomasisi yapa yapa Türkiye’yi pespaye etmişler..

Dışişlerine girseydim ben de bu büyük suça ortak olacaktım.. İnsanların yüzüne bakamaz hale gelecektim.. Sokağa bile çıkamaz duruma düşecektim..

* * *

Allah’tan 2002’de AKP gelmiş.. Allah’tan Erdoğan mantığı değiştirmiş de bugünleri görmüşüz..

Yoksa!.. Bu büyükelçiler, diplomatlar, monşerler yüzünden güzel ülkemiz paspas olacakmış..

şimdi..

Başbakan sayesinde takır takır.. şakır şakır diplomasi yapıyoruz..

* * *

Yeri gelmişken.. Madem bir işe yaramıyorlar.. Madem işe yaramadıkları gibi zarar da veriyorlar, monşerlere boş yere dolarla maaş ödemesek.. 

Elçilikleri yavaş yavaş kapatsak, elçileri birer ikişer kovalasak acayip *tasarruf* olmaz mı?

Başbakan söyledi; Onlar yüzünden ülkemiz bu halde dedi..

Daha ne bekliyoruz ki..

* * *

Başbakan o kadar kızmış ki, dün Suriye Cumhurbaşkanı Esat’ın önünde de dışişlerine fena halde bindirdi.. Yabancı konuğun yanında ayıp olur falan demedi, elçilere ‘monşerler’ diyerek verdi veriştirdi..

* * *

Sizce, Başbakan’ı dinleyen Esat ülkesine dönünce şam Büyükelçimize nasıl davranır?


*Mehmet TEZKAN* / MİLLİYET / 8 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*üağdaş bağnazlık
*

*BüYLE bir rezillik bir başka ülkede de var mı bilemiyoruz.

Yargıç yahut savcı sıfatlı hukukçular hukukun ırzına geçiyor, kimseden ses çıkmıyor. İnsanlar “gizli dinleme” korkusuyla telefonlardan korkuyor. Bir bürokrat aklına esince sizin internetle bağınızı kesiyor, ceza almıyor.

Sonra buna demokrasi deniyor.*


Son örnek, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nın, iki yıl önce Ankara Birinci Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nin verdiği bir kararı tamamıyla keyfi yani kanunsuz, hukuksuz bir şekilde bozarak uygulamasıyla karşımıza çıktı.

Hikayeyi özetleyelim:

Biliyorsunuz Türkiye, internet aracılığıyla bilgiye ulaşmaya yasak koyan üin Halk Cumhuriyeti, İran, Kuzey Kore, Suudi Arabistan gibi utanılacak ülkeler listesinde bulunuyor. 

Nitekim mahkeme karar verince Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) denen kurum, o hizmeti veren internet sitesine erişmenizi engelliyor. Onu da, söz konusu hizmeti veren sitenin bağlı olduğu “hizmet sağlayıcı”nın teknik adresini yani IP (Internet Protokol) numarasını “yasaklılar listesine” alarak yapıyor.

Lakin TİB’yi yönetenlerin, akıllarına gelen IP numarasını yasaklılar listesine koymak gibi bir yetkileri yok. Buna rağmen yaparlarsa suç işlemiş olurlar.

İşte son günlerde insanların, Google’dan hizmet alan sitelere erişememesinin veya çok güç erişmesinin gerisinde tam da bu gerçek yatıyor. üünkü TİB yöneticileri tuttular Ankara Birinci Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 5 Mayıs 2008 tarihli bir kararını bahane ederek Google’a ait tam 23 adet yeni IP numarasını (yani o teknik adres üzerinden bilgi sunan sitelere erişimi) “yasaklılar listesine” eklediler. Buna da -utanmadan- “IP numaralarını güncelleme” adını verdiler. Oysa bahane ettikleri mahkeme kararında sadece üç adet IP numarası vardı. Onlar da 208.65.153.238-208.65.153.251 ve 208.65.153.253’ten ibaret idi. 
Mahkeme kararı gereğince “Atatürk’e hakaret” içeren yayınları da kullanan YouTube isimli siteye erişim engellenmiş oluyordu. 

Gerçi bu da eleştiri konusu idi ama hiç değilse ortada bir mahkeme kararı vardı. 

İşin tuhafı, TİB yöneticilerinin bu hukuk dışı uygulamasını Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım hiç ilgisiz bir gerekçe ile savundu: 

Efendim Google, Türkiye’de para kazanıyor ama vergi vermiyormuş. Nitekim 30 milyon TL vergi cezası ödemesi lazımmış. Zaten “hizmeti yavaşlatma” da Google’ın kendi marifetiymiş. 

Sanki o 23 adet IP numarasını yasaklar listesine Google yöneticileri koydurdu!

Sorduk... Bilenler bu kesintinin yüz binlerce internet kullanıcısını mağdur ettiğini söylediler.

Tabii bu, sadece keyfiliği hukuk sananların marifeti olmakla kalan bir olay değil. 

Bu, çağımızın en büyük bilgi ve iletişim hazinesi olan internetten bu ülkenin insanlarının yararlanmasını engelleyebileceğini sanan bağnaz bir anlayışın bizi yönettiğinin göstergesi.

Türkiye’yi “çağdaş uygarlık düzeyine” bu kafa mı ulaştıracak? 


*Oktay EKşİ* / HüRRİYET / 10 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*AYM'yi boykot konusunda ayaklar yere basmaya başladı gibi..* 


*"Açılımcılar" arasında ihtilaf çıktı, şimdi hepsi birbirlerini suçluyor. Başbakan BDP'ye çift daldı, BDP'den cevap gecikmedi: "Yalancı, sahtekar"*


*"Açılımın" medyadaki gaz vericilerinden Cengiz üandar bütün taraflara yüklendi:*


*"Devlet, hükümet ve PKK'nın kör takipçileri!"*


üandar, KCK operasyonlarından ve Habur'dan giriş yapan saygın beyefendilerin _(Kendilerine terörist demek yasak biliyorsunuz)_ bugün yargılanmaya başlanacak olmalarından rahatsız. Yargılarsak *"çok ayıp olurmuş!"*


Bu da önceki gün şırnak'ta şehit düşen 24 yaşındaki Mehmetçiğimiz Mehmet Tez'in babası Rasim Tez'in feryadı:


*"Dört çapulcuyla başedemiyorsanız yazıklar olsun!"*


Bütün bunları alt alta koyduğumuzda, adına *"açılım"* denilen tiyatronun nasıl hazin bir fiyaskoyla sonuçlandığını ayan beyan görmüş oluyoruz. Bu rezaletin karşılığında askerimizin kanı olmasa, her gün gelen şehit haberleri olmasa kahkahayla güleceğiz; gülemiyoruz, içimiz kan ağlıyor.


*"Açılım"* diye bir safsata ortaya atıp ortalığı yangın yerine çevirenlerin hiç derdi tasası yok. Onlar kendileriine yeni bir oyuncak buldular:


*"Anayasa mahkemesi iptal ederse yok hükmünde sayalım mı?"* 


Bir zamanlar kendisine yeni anayasa hazırlama görevi verilip sonra depoya kaldırılan Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun, Anayasa Mahkemesi memuru Osman Can'dan gelen teklife destek verdi. O da *"askıya alıcı veto"* diye bir şey icat etti. Dediğine göre, bazı Avrupa ülkelerinde böyle bir uygulama varmış; Meclis isterse Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin kararlarını *"askıya alabilirmiş"*


Bu tarz ultra entellektüel fikir cimnastiklerinin hükümet cenahına pek cazip geldiği ortada. Heyecanlandıklarını gizleyemiyorlar. Devletin temsil makamında oturanlar bile müphem bir tebessüm ile *"tartışılsın"* demekten kendilerini alamıyorlar. Yaşını başını almış, saçını Meclis kürsüsünde ağartmış Cemil üiçek, Ahmet İyimaya, Burhan Kuzu gibi *"büyüklerimiz"* bile *"neden olmasın?"* havasındalar.


Hükümet değil sanki greenpeace eylemcisi! Neredeyse yeni yetmeler gibi turuncu tişört giyip *"Devlet, aile ve öğretmen baskısına son"* diye slogan atacaklar. Bir de fonda Pink Floyd'un *“The Wall”* albümündeki meşhur *“Another Brick in the Wall”* şarkısı çalsa hiç fena olmaz: *“Hey teacher! Leave them kids alone!”*


Teklife içleri gidiyor, Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne savaş ilan etmeyi canları çok çekiyor ama işin içinde başka işler var...


Yeni bir kapatma davasıyla karşılaşmak gibi, kaosu kontrol edememek gibi, pirince giderken bulgurdan olmak gibi...


Son derece kaypak bir hal almaya başlayan dış dengelerin ne getirip ne götüreceğini bilememek gibi...


*"Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni boykot edelim"* fikri çok cazip bulunup içeride ciddi bir değerlendirmeye tabi tutulmuş ki dün Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'den şu açıklama geldi:


*"Bu konuda herkesi samimi olmaya çağırıyorum. Bakanlar, milletvekilleri, komisyon başkanları, bürokratlar, yargı çalışanları, yargı derneklerinin buna saygı göstermesi gerekir. Anayasanın 138. maddesi, TCK'da adil yargılamayı etkileme gibi hükümler hepimizi ilzam eder. Kimden gelirse gelsin sürmekte olan bir davayı etkileyebilecek mahiyette beyanlardan kaçınmamız gerekiyor, yargılama süreci devam ediyorken hepimizin bundan imtina etmesi lazım."*


Hürriyet gazetesi dün bu açıklamayı *"AK parti öneriyi lafa kaldırdı"* yorumuyla verdi. 


Teklifin AKP için cazibesinini kaybettiğini söylemek için henüz erken. İptal sinyalleri kesinleştikçe *"Osman Can'ın önerisine sarılalım"* diyenlerin sesi yine yükselecektir ama Adalet Bakanı'nın dünkü açıklamasına bakıldığında, şu aşamada ayakların biraz yere basmaya başladığı söylenebilir.


İki kritik seçim arefesinde ve dış politika bu kadar tuzaklarla dolu bir hal almışken, atılacak en ufak bir yanlış adım her şeyin mahvolmasına sebep olur da ondan...


*NOT*: _Dünkü yazımızda Doğu Ergil'den alıntıladığımız, "Bir AKP milletvekili bana 'Ya Netanyahu gidecek ya biz' dedi" cümlesi, gazete baskımızda tashih hatası sonucu "Ya vatan gidecek, ya biz" şeklinde yer almıştır. Düzeltir, okuyucularımızdan özür dileriz._



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 17.6.2010

----------


## bozok

*BU TAşERONUN PATRONU KİM?*



20.06.2010 11:10

Obama’nın dört emrinden biri olan* “Kuzey Irak açılımının”* uygulaması hızla oy kaybına yol açınca, Habur’da davul zurnayla karşıladıklarınıza şimdi taşeron demeye başladınız. Yağcılarınızın size *“küresel aktör”* payesi vermesinin gazıyla uçuşa geçmişken ayaklarınızı yere indiriveren şu taşeronun müteahhidinin adını da açıklarsanız öğrenmiş olurduk.

*KIYMETİ HARBİYE* 
İnisiyatifi kaptırdığınız İmralı *“MİT temsilcisi beni kesmez, hükümet temsilcisi gönder”* diye sizinle oyun oynuyor. Kurumları yandaş-Ergenekoncu diye böldünüz, terörle mücadele edenleri “terörist” diye içeri tıktınız, bölge komutanına celp çıkardınız. şimdi bir gün içinde gelen 11 şehit haberini duyunca attığınız terörle mücadele nutuklarının artık vuvuzela sesinden farkı yok.

*GİZLİ GüNDEM KALMADI* 
AKP’nin sekiz yıldır varolduğu söylenen gizli gündeminin artık saklı bir tarafı kalmadı; yargı parlamenter diktatörlüğün emri altına girecek, Cumhurbaşkanlığıyla Başbakanlık tek kişinin sultanlığında birleşecek, şimdilik 16 büyük kente derebeylik yetkileri verilerek eyalet sistemine geçilecek. Bunun dışında gizli bir ajanda kalmışsa, o da herhalde iktidarın babadan oğula geçmesinin sağlanmasıdır!

*HAK ARAMAYI BİLE SUü SAYIYOR* 
Yargıtay Abdullah Gül kayıp trilyondan yargılanamaz kararını verince memnun olan Başbakan, aynı Yargıtay Mehmet Haberal’ın tutukluluğunu gerekçesiz uzatanlara ceza verince kızıyor, güvenilirliğinizi kaybettiniz diyor. Bence sünepe olan biri varsa, o da *“yargıda gerekçesiz karar verilemeyeceğini”* Başbakan’a söylemeye korkan danışmanlardır.

*BUNDAN SONRA KİM DOKUNUR* 
Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner yasalara aykırı bir biçimde beş ay hapiste yatırıldı. Tutukluluğunun uzaması için dosyası Yargıtay’dan kaçırıldı. “Suçu” cemaatlere ve tarikatlara dokunmaktı. Bu olay, Cihaner’in şahsında savcı ve yargıçlara verilmiş bir gözdağıdır: Cemaatime dokunanı yakarım!

*BABALAR GüNü* 
Kalbimin bir yanı şemdinli’de toprağa düşenlerin babalarının acısıyla yanıyor. übür yanı, Sıla Cihaner ve Pınar Doğan gibi Erzincan davasıyla Balyoz davasından tahliye olan babalarına kavuşan çocuklar için seviniyor, darısı yargısız infazdan içerde olan diğer babalara diyor. Ama kalbimin hiçbir yanı şu babalar gününü bize zehir edenleri affedemiyor.


*üelebi Efendi*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Hani Genelkurmay Başkanı memurunuzdu?* 


*11 şehidin ardından* Ankara'dan yükselen seslerin, yapılan açıklamaların hepsi boş laf. Her zaman olduğu gibi ve de şimdiye kadar olduğu gibi *acizlikten ve basiretsizlikten başka hiç bir anlam taşımayan* laflar edildi. 


Başbakan Erdoğan: "PKK piyon olduğunu kanıtladı"


Kimin piyonu? Başbakan, bildiği bir şey varsa kamuoyuyla paylaşmalı. Bundan daha önemlisi, *bu piyonun ipini kimler tutuyorsa gereğini yapmalıdır.* Tecrübeler, PKK'nın ABD, İsrail ve bazı AB ülkelerinden açık destek aldığını ortaya koyuyor. şimdiye kadar etkili bir şey yapılabildi mi bu ülkelere? Hayır...


PKK'nın en büyük hamilerinden Barzani'yi Türkiye'ye çağırıp kırmızı halıda yürüttükten ve kendisine "ağabey" dedikten sonra eline PKK'lı teröristlerin listesini tutuşturduk!


*Neymiş, Barzani Erbil'e dönünce bu PKK'lıların yakalanması konusunda Türkiye'ye yardımcı olacakmış!*


Bir devlet bundan daha aciz ve akılsız bir duruma düşürülebilir mi? üakaldan yavrularını teslim etmesini bekliyoruz. O listede belki Barzani'nin korumaları bile vardır ve emin olun uçakta listeyi okuyup kendi aralarında dalga geçmişlerdir: 


*"şivan oğlum! Git bi teslim ol bakiiim(!)"*


Barzani o listeyi sadece ve sadece "istihbarat belgesi" olarak değerlendirir. Türkiye, bölgedeki PKK varlığını ne kadar doğru biliyor onu test eder, başka da hiç bir şey yapmaz.


*Biz bunu bile bile Barzani gibi bir adama liste veriyoruz; çok yazık!*


Sahi, İsrail'e "dünyayı dar edecektik" o ne oldu? Hani Mavi Marmara gemisi olayından dolayı çıkan sorunlarda İsrail'e "başka ülkelere benzemediğimizi" gösterecektik? Koskoca bir palavra! Adamlara ticari ambargo bile uygulayamadık ama İsrail firmaları bizi boykot ettiler. 


*"Ankara'da herkes boş konuştu" dedik ama boş konuşmayanlar da oldu. Onlardan birisi BDP'li Bengi Yıldız..11 şehidin ardından yaptığı açıklamaya bakın:* 


"Kürtlerde, 'Biz boş testiyi dolu testiye çarparız' diye bir laf vardır. Varsın testisi dolu olanlar düşünsün; bizim kaybedecek bir şeyimiz yok" 


Biz de kafası testi gibi boş olup da emperyalizme piyonluk edenlerin kafasını birbirine çarparız. Bu boş kafalar, devletin zaafa düştüğü bazı dönemlerde cüret kazanırlar ama sonra çok ağır bedeller öderler. Hamileri çeker gider, sonra bölgede boş kafaları birbirine çarpıp çatlatma oyunu başlar. 


Bengi Yıldız adlı adama şimdilik verilecek cevap budur. 


"Boş konuşmayanlardan" bir diğeri de TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'di. Kendisini oda basma olayından ve Başbakan tarafından azarlanırken hatırlayacaksınız. 


O da şöyle dedi:


*"**Bugün verdiğimiz 11 şehidimizle ilgili Genelkurmaydan tatmin edici bir açıklama bekliyorum”* 


Neden Genelkurmay'dan? Hükümete ne oldu? 


Bir Meclis Başkanı bu tür konuların muhatabının hükümet olduğunu bilmez mi? Bilir ama siz Başbakan tarafından azarlanabilen bir Meclis Başkanı'nın, hükümete sorumluluğunu hatırlatacak bir açıklama yapmasını bekleyebilir misiniz? 


Güya ön alıyor… Güya, hükümete gelebilecek eleştirilerin adresini saptırıyor. 


Bu kadar acılı bir ortamda, bu kadar ince siyasi hesaplar yapılabiliyor yani…ş ehitlerin anne ve babaları açısından ne kadar acıyı arttırıcı bir manzara!


*Ayrıca, hani Genelkurmay Başkanı hükümetin memuruydu?* 


Genelkurmay Başkanı, orduya yönelik saldırılara karşı basın açıklaması yapacak olsa "Sus konuşma! Sen memursun, konuşman yakışık almaz. Yapılacak bir açıklama varsa biz yaparız..."


Ama 11 şehit verilince, "Hesap ver Genelkurmay!"


*Bazı insanlar dünyaya çifte standartın keyfini yaşamak için gelmişler vesselam.* 


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 21 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Türkiye'nin adımları başarısız!'* 



*İhsan DüRTKARDEş / DHA* 

İNGİLİZ The Guardian gazetesi yazarı Simon Tisdall, Türkiye'nin son dönemde dış politikada attığı adımların başarısızlıkla sonuçlandığını iddia etti.

Gazetede bugün yayınlanan köşe yazısında Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesi'nde şiddet olaylarının tırmanmasının, Ankara'nın `Kürt sorunu'nun çözümü için daha çok şey yapması gerektiğini gösterdiği öne sürüldü. İngiliz yazar Tisdall, çatışmaların yeniden başlamasının Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu'nun `komşularla sıfır sorun' politikasının ne kadar somut ve kalıcı sonuçlar doğurduğu sorusuna dikkat çektiğini yazdı. PKK eylemlerinin devam etmesi halinde Türkiye'nin 2008'deki gibi Kuzey Irak'a kara harekatı yapma olasılığı kaygı yarattığını yazan Simon Tisdall, böyle bir adımın Ankara'nın Bağdat'la ilişkilerine zarar vereceğini öne sürdü. Yazıda şu değerlendirmeler yapıldı:

"Türkiye'nin `sıfır sorun' politikası Azerbaycan'ın Dağlık Karabağ bölgesi nedeniyle de sorun yaşadı. Türkiye ve Ermenistan arasında varılan tarihi anlaşma, Azerbaycan'ın önce Dağlık Karabağ anlaşmazlığının çözülmesinde ısrar etmesi nedeniyle tepti. Erdoğan'ın inisiyatifi, tansiyonu düşürme yerine arttırdı. Kıbrıs'ta bu yıl yapılan seçimlerde Kıbrıslı Türkler Ada'nın kalıcı bölünmesinden yana gibi görünen bir ismi cumhurbaşkanlığına seçti. Erdoğan, önemli bir komşusuyla, İran'la ilişkilerini ise ilerletti. Türkiye'nin BM'nin Tahran yaptırımları aleyhine oy kullanması ABD'yi ve Avrupalı ülkeleri kızdırırken, İran Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinejad'ı ise sevindirdi. Buna karşın, İsrail'le ilişkiler Gazze'ye giden yardım gemisi fiyaskosu nedeniyle en düşük seviyelerde. Erdoğan'ın bölgesel dış politika inisiyatifleri, İran'la flörtü, İsrail'le yol ayrılığı ve Suriye gibi olağan şüpheli ülkelerle kurlaşması, Batılı yorumcuların, Türkiye'nin politikasında bir `stratejik eksen kayması' olduğu şeklinde spekülasyonlar yapmalarına yol açtı."

Yorumun son bölümünde Batılı bakış açısından sorunun, Başbakan Erdoğan veya Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu'nun Türkiye için daha büyük roller istemeleri ve bu yolda tek başlarına gitmeye hazır olmaları olmadığı savunulurken, "Sorun, bunu yaptıklarında, genellikle yüzlerine gözlerine bulaştırmaları" denildi.


22.06.2010 Salı *10:29 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Hangisi doğru

*
* 
*GAZETELERİN kahir ekseriyetine bakıyorum, gördüğüm şu:

Bizim Başbakan Erdoğan, Obama’ya resmen fırça atmış... İsrail’in yaptıklarını anlatmış... Zerre kadar ödün vermemiş. Obama da bir şey diyememiş... Ve böylece zirvede buzlar erimiş.

Başka bazı gazetelere bakıyorum, gördüğüm şu:

Obama, Başbakan Erdoğan’ı bekletmiş. “şimdi maç seyrediyoruz... Beklesin biraz... Maçtan sonra...” falan diye aksilenmiş... Görüşmede Erdoğan’a hiç de sıcak davranmamış. Sitem etmiş. “Böyle gitmez” falan demiş.

* * * 

Af buyurun, merakımı celp etti.

Acaba hangisi doğru? 


*Ahmet HAKAN* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 29 Haziran 2010

----------


## bozok

*Bakın, Gürsel Tekin ne anlattı* 



30.06.2010 - *11:46 / Gazetetport*

*"İş DüNYASINDA TELEKULAK PANİğİ"*

Gürsel Tekin dün anlattı konuşurken.
İşadamları ile geçtiğimiz hafta bir araya geldikleri yemekli toplantının hemen başında…
İşadamlarının çoğu cep telefonlarını kapatmış.
Gürsel Tekin’e de demişler ki, “Siz de kapatın cep telefonunuzu, dinlenebiliriz.”
Tekin, “Yok, ben kapatmam cep telefonumu, benim cep telefonum hep açık.” demiş.
İşadamlarının halet-i ruhiyesini göstermesi bakımından çok önemli bir ayrıntı bu.
üünkü hepsi Hükümet’in uzun kulağından korkuyor.
Ellerinde şirket var, sermaye var.
Sonra ne olur?
Maliye kapıya dayanır.
“şurdan da geçtin, bunu da az ödedin” diye başlar.
Ayıkla pirincin taşını, ki ayıklayana kadar üzerlerinden buldozer geçer.
Maliye dışında, bir de her türlü ihaleden, ondan bundan dışlanırlar.
Gürsel Tekin’in anlattıklarından devam ediyorum yine şimdi.
Toplantıda en çok telefon dinlemeleri konuşulmuş.
İşadamları iç politikadan da, dış politikadan da rahatsızmış ama…
En çok rahatsız oldukları konu telefon dinlemeleri imiş.
Anlaşılan o ki, Hükümet en çok da uzun kulak politikası ile iş dünyasını tamamen kaybetmiş.
Uzun kulağa bir de, istediği işadamını ihya edip…
İstemediğini süründürmeyi ekleyince…
İş dünyasında tamamen diskalifiye olmuş.
Başbakan ve hükümeti artık zaten çok zor durumda.
Her bakımdan.
Başbakan dünkü grup toplantısında metalik ve yorgun bir ses tonuyla konuştu.
Ama metal birikmesi neticesinde sistemi alt üst olan Başbakan halen daha havalı olmaya da çalışıyor.
En kısa zamanda davetini yapacakmış.
Bakalım, kimler gelecek, görecekmiş.
Onunla görüşmek isteyen, sürece katkı sağlamak isteyen varsa onları dinlemeye hazırmış.
Havaya bakar mısınız?
Her bir tarafta mahvolan, yalpalayan, terör işini ne yapacağını bilmeyen, İsrail ve ABD elinde maskaralık çemberine dolanan o değil de sanki...
Onunla görüşmek için randevu talep etmesi gereken diğer siyasi parti liderleri.
“Haşmetlim, seni nasıl ihya edebiliriz?” diye takla atması beklenen diğerleri yani.
Ama, şimdi bakın.
Başbakan’ın ruh halinin bir günü bir gününe, bir anı bir anına uymuyor aslında.
Grup toplantısından önceki gün havası biraz daha farklıydı.
Kılıçdaroğlu ile görüşüp, görüşmeyeceğini soran gazetecilere, “Terörle mücadele milli bir konudur. Ben Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu ile de görüşürüm, Sayın Bahçeli ile de” şeklinde daha mütevazi bir cevap vermişti.
Ama demek ki gece içine oturdu bu konu.
Hazmedemedi.
Sabaha zor bekledi.
Ayrıca da.
Terörle mücadele milli bir meseledir, evet…
Ama…
Muhalif siyasilerin işi haşmetli Başbakan’ı kurtarmak değildir.
Bir başbakan çok uzun bir iktidar döneminde bu kadar çok işi bozduysa…
Zamanında o kadar çok efelendi ve kimseyi iplemediyse…
Yapması gereken de, kurtarılmayı beklemek değil…
Seçim sandığında hesap vermektir.
Muhalefetin işi ise, Başbakan’ın bozduğunu yamama değil…
Terzinin değişmesine zemin olmaktır.
O nedenle…
Sayın Başbakan….
Buyurunuz, yapınız, kimseyi iplemeyiniz, eskiden olduğu gibi şimdi de kimseyi takmayınız.
İktidar sizin, karar sizin.
Durmak yok.
Yola aynen devam.

*Düzeltme:* 
(Yazarımızın, yazı başlığının sonuna soru işareti, editörümüz tarafından sehven atılmıştır. Sevgili okurlarımızdan ve yazarımızdan özür dileriz!)


*Safile USUL*

----------


## bozok

*Egemen Bağış’ın uçuk projesi!*


 

Cem Uzan‘ın kulakları çınlasın; 2007 seçimlerinden önce “Benzinin litresini 1 liraya düşüreceğiz” diye ortaya çıktığında, hepimiz nasıl da hesap sormuştuk:

“İyi de kaynağını nereden bulacaksın?”

O da, “Enayi miyim söyleyeceğim. Halk beni seçsin, nereden bulacağımı görürsünüz” diye yanıt vermişti...


***


Haydi; o muhalefetteydi... Oy almak için “uçuk formüller”le ilgi çekmeyi deniyordu...

Peki; bir iktidar partisinin, hem de en üst düzey yetkilisinin “uçmaya” hakkı var mı?

Kimden söz ettiğimi anlamışsınızdır:

Devlet Bakanı ve AB ile görüşmelerde Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış Bey’in dün bir gazeteye manşet olan “müthiş projesi”ni anlatmaya çalışıyorum.

Beyefendi demiş ki:

“Hükümetimiz 500 bin kişiyi işe almaya hazır. Profesyonel orduya geçince oluşacak istihdam problemini bu yolla çözmek çok daha ucuz maliyetli...”



***


Formülü gördünüz mü?

Hem ordu profesyonelleştirilecek ve terör örgütü ile mücadelede daha yetişmiş bir askeri güç görevde olacak...

Hem de 500 bin işsize iş imkanı yaratılacak...

Bir taşla iki kuş yani!

Ya da çift kaymaklı kadayıf!

İyi de...

Egemen Bey bu sözleri söylerken şuuru yerinde miydi acaba?

üünkü; 500 bin askeri profesyonelleştirmek, işsizlik problemini çözmez... üünkü o zaman askerlik çağındaki 500 bin genç, “işsizlik istatistikleri”ne dahil olur ve hiçbir şey değişmez; bu bir...

Ve iki:

Egemen Bey, “üok daha ucuza mal olur” diyor ama...

500 bin kişiye ayda ortalama 2 bin lira maaş verseniz, sırf bunun devlete getirdiği aylık yük 

1 milyar lira olur... 

Yani yıllık 12 milyar lira... 

Bunun sigortası, sosyal ödemeleri derken, en az 15 milyar lira bir para gerekir...

üstelik de bu parayı bir yıl verip kurtulamazsınız... Her yıl bu kartopu daha da büyür...



***


Egemen Bey bu uçuk proje yerine çıkıp da, “Terör örgütünü yok etmek için 15 milyar lira ayırdık... Gidip hepsini tek tek satın alacağız” deseydi, bu saçma öneri bile daha mantıklı gelirdi!

Hiç olmazsa bu parayı bir kez harcayıp, sonuç almayı beklerdik...



***


Peki; nasıl olacak da “profesyonel askerlik”, bugünkünden çok daha ucuz olacak...

Ben bunun yanıtını biliyorum galiba!

“İdare Müdürü Ali Bey formülü”yle...

DüNYA Gazetesi‘nde çalıştığım yıllarda İdare Müdürümüz Ali Bey vardı... Malzeme istek formu doldurup kalem isterdik kendisinden... 

Aldığımız yanıt, “Boş kalemi getirin” olurdu! 

Daktilo istediğimizde ise hemen önümüze bir daktilo koyardı ama parasını maaşımızdan aylık taksitler halinde keserdi!

Egemen Bey de herhalde paralı askerlere, “Kullanacağınız uçağı, tankı, topu, silahı siz temin edeceksiniz” diyecek... 

Ya da dolusunu vermek için, “boş kovanları” getirmelerini isteyecek...



***


Allah iyiliğinizi versin Egemen Bey...

şu bunalımlı günlerde bizi bile gülümsettiniz!




*****


*ALAY!*


Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurulu (EPDK), önce elektrik fiyatlarında bugünden itibaren yüzde 3,2-yüzde 4,4 indirim yapacağını açıkladı...

Sonra yeni bir açıklamayla bu karardan vazgeçtiğini bildirdi...

Halkın parasıyla halk adına görev yapanlar, halkla alay eder mi?

Eder...

Ve ne yazık ki kimse onlardan bunun hesabını sormaz...

üünkü burası Türkiye ve burada her şey olur!




*****


*Başkan’ın terör önlemi!*

Dünün ikinci uçuk projesi de Rize’nin AKP’li Belediye Başkanı Halil Bakırcı’dan gelmiş...

Bu beyefendi, “Hısımlık hasımlığı bitirir” diyerek, terörü önlemek için ikinci eşle evlenme izni çıkarılmasını istemiş...

Bu projeye göre, bir Kürt ikinci eş olarak bir Türk‘le evlenecek ve terör bitecekmiş...

ünerinin terörü bitirmekle ilişkisi falan yok ama, bize Başkan Bey‘in aklının nerede olduğunu gösteriyor!

İki eş yetmez; oldu olacak dileyenin 4 karısı olsun, sadece Türkiye‘ye değil, dünyaya barış gelsin!

Olur mu?

Eğer olur diyorsanız, şu Arap kardeşlerimiz hala birbirlerini neden boğazlayıp duruyor, söyler misiniz?




*****


*GüNüN SORUSU*


AKP’li Rize Belediye Başkanı Halil Bakırcı’nın, “Güneydoğu’da ikinci eşle evlenme izni” önerisine tepki gösteren CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Nur Serter, Meclis’te de birden fazla evlilik yapan milletvekilleri olduğunu öne sürmüş...

Kim bu vekiller?



*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 1 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*ANAP'ın üin malı taklidi AKP*



Daha önce de birkaç kez AKP, ANAP’ın kötü taklidi diye yazmıştım. Zaten aslı da bir işe yaramamış, Türkiye’yi batırmıştı, kopyası da batırmaya ve batmaya devam ediyor. Aynı üin malı, tanınmış markaların yapılan kötü ve dayanıksız taklitleri gibi. PKK ile mücadele konusunda iki parti arasındaki benzerlik şaşırtıcı.

Erdoğan’ın aile televizyonundan Ulusa Sesleniş konuşmasını dinleme şanssızlığına erdim. üzal da yapardı ya. Ben o seslendiği ulusun bir kere bile onu dinlemediğinden eminim. şimdilerde de Erdoğan’ı dinlemedikleri gibi. O kadar inandırıcı olmaktan uzak ki sanki kendi söylediği şeylere kendi de inanmıyor gibi. 

üzal dönemi sona erip Demirel Başbakan olduğu yıllarda İzmir’den Edremit’e otobüsle gidiyordum, yanımda gençten bir delikanlı oturuyordu. Yeni terhis olmuş memleketine dönüyormuş, güneydoğuda askerliğini yapmış. Bana üzal döneminde gece uyanık kalıp gündüz uyuduklarını zira saldırmamaları, yalnızca savunmaları konusunda talimat aldıklarını anlatmıştı. Delikanlı iktidar değişince teröristlere saldırıp düşmanı sindirdiklerini de söylemişti. şimdi de durum aynı. AKP, aklınca Avrupalı olacağız diye evlatlarımızı feda ediyor. 

Herkesin bildiğini ben de tekrarlayayım, AKP iktidara geldiğinden bu yana terörün ne kadar azdığının farkındasınız. Peki, bunlara tesadüf diyebilir misiniz? Ben demiyorum. Diyemiyorum. üzellikle bu iktidarın iç ve dış politikalarının başından beri söylediğimiz gibi Cumhuriyeti yıkma, Atatürk’ün devrimlerini silme adına olduğunu bilince. Ama ömürleri yetmedi şimdilerde kendi iktidarlarını yıkıyorlar. 

Elektrik fiyatları düşecek diyor, tersine artıyor. Et fiyatı düşecek diyor, artıyor. TOKİ ev yaptı satıyor diyor, TOKİ elindeki evleri satamıyor. Bırakın TOKİ’yi tüm müteahhitler kilitlendi konut satamıyorlar. İşsizliğe çare bulduk diyorlar, kendi rakamları ile bile işsiz sayısı artıyor. Yeni iş alanı açtık, 10 bin kişi, 100 bin kişi alacağız diyor, vatandaş 250 kişi alınacak yerlere 10 binlerle başvuruyor. 

Ramazan geliyor, her şey ateş pahası, kimse bu mübarek ayda aklı başında iftar yapacak keseye sahip değil. Ama kendisi sülalece en lüks tatil yerlerinde hem de o yetmediğinden şikayet ettiği maaşı ile tatil yapıyor. Başbakan konuşmasında ekonomi gelişti diyor. Bunu bir de memura, emekliye, işçiye sormalı. Ne kadar rahatladılar acaba? 

Dış politikada battıkça batıyoruz. Gazetelerde bir yalan bin yalan üzerine. Ne diyorlar, AB ülkelerine vize kalkıyormuş. Yok, yahu. Seni içine almayan bir topluluk vatandaşlarına vize verecek? Yunanistan ile vize kalkacakmış. Yunanistan AB üyesi. Bu ülkeye girdiğiniz anda tüm AB ülkelerine geçebilirsiniz. Enayi mi bu fırsatı versin size hem de Hamas’ın avukatı olan bir ülkeye. Başbakan Yunanistan ile bilmem kaç tane anlaşma imzaladı dostluk köprüsü kurdu, Yunan meclisi Rum Pontus katliamı ile suçlayan bir yasa çıkardı. 

ABD ile konuşmuş. Belli ki Başbakan Toronto G-20 zirvesine Obama ile konuşmak için gitmiş, ekonomi falan umurunda değil. Ama anlaşılan Obama fırçasına oturmuş. İsrail açıkladı görüşme talebi bizimkilerden gitmiş. Ne oldu, ne değişti de bu ilişki kurma niyeti ortaya çıktı? Herkes Toronto’da tasarruf veya harcamayı tartıştı, bizimkiler de İsrail, Hamas ve İran’ı. Oradan da beklediği sonucu alamadı. Ne olacak, Kasım ayında ABD’de seçim var, bu aralar Washington’a da gelemez. Ancak Erdoğan, Aralık ayında Washington’u sever. Belki de son Amerika ziyareti olur. Tabii o tarihlerde ekonominin daha da bir çığırından çıkma olasılığı da yüksek. 

Erdoğan konuşmasında PKK terörüne çözüm için yaptığı çağrıyı tekrarlayıp, olağanüstü hal ilan edilmesini isteyen MHP lideri Bahçeli’yi eleştirdi. Bence Bahçeli oldukça ılımlı bir öneride bulundu. 


*Savaş SüZAL* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 2 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Abraham ve Tayyip!*


üok değil iki hafta öncesini hatırlayın! Neredeyse savaş ilan edip İsrail’e hücuma geçeceklerdi!

Kudüs’ü İstanbul’la, Gazze’yi Ankara’yla, Ramallah’ı Konya ile özdeşleştirdiler!
Mescid-i Aksa’da namaz kılacağımız gün yakındır edebiyatını yaptılar!

Kendi milletvekillerini değil ama biri 18 yaşında 9 insanı siyasi istismar zeminini inşa adına ölüme gönderdiler.

Yüzlerce binlerce insanı sokağa döktüler.

Gazze yaralılarını havalimanlarında karşılayıp hastanelere koştular!

İsrail’i zulüm ve devlet terörü yapmakla itham ettiler!

Peki birkaç gün sonrası yani bugün mü?

O sövdükleri İsrail ile kapalı kapılar ardında sarmaş dolaş oldular!

İsrail af, yani özür mü diledi?.. 

Hayır.

Nedamet mi getirdi?.. Hayır.

Gazze’ye ambargoyu mu 
kaldırdı?.. Hayır.

Tazminat mı ödedi?.. Hayır.

Zulümden, devlet teröründen vaz mı geçti?.. Hayır

Her şey hayır ise Türkiye pardon, AKP ve liderliğinin bu eveti yani İsrail’i kucaklaması niçin?

Evet cevap arıyorum, özür yok, nedamet yok, geri adım yok, İsrail’i niye öptün Tayyip Erdoğan!

Hani Türkiye diğerlerine benzemezdi, düşmanlığı kötü olurdu?

Sizin düşmanlık anlayışınız sövdüklerinize 15 gün sonra sarılıp öpmek midir?
Böyle davranan bir ülkeyi bundan böyle kim kale alır!

Ne hakkınız var koca bir ülkeyi rezil etmeye ve imajını ayağa düşürmeye!

Görülmüştür ki Tayyip Erdoğan’ın iki hafta önce sahneye koyduğu olay bir tiyatroydu ve ülke onurunu ayaklar altına almak pahasına yükselen Saadet Partisi’nin önünü kesme yani büyümesini önleme harekatıydı.

Evet AKP ve Erdoğan oy hesabı ile yüz kızartıcı bir oyunu oynamıştır.

Ama görüyorsunuz ne kadar tiyatro yaparlarsa yapsınlar mızrak çuvala sığmıyor!

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın oyununun perdesi çabuk indi.

Obama tak, Erdoğan şak dedi!

Brüksel’deki halvet tamamen bunun sonucudur!

Utanmadan, sıkılmadan bir de görüşme talebi onlardan geldi 
demezler mi?

Ayıp!

Hiç olmazsa görüşme şartını özür dilemeye bağlasaydınız ve özürden sonra görüşseydiniz olmaz mıydı?

Emin olun olmazdı sevgili okurlar, olmazdı!

Niçin mi?AKP ve Erdoğan Abraham’ın ürünü ve markası da ondan!

Hatırlayın AKP’nin kuruluşunda Gül ve Erdoğan ADL Başkanı Abraham Foxman’dan icazet ve destek almak için kapalı kapılar ardında görüşmüşler ve ben bu gizli buluşmayı öğrenip ifşa edince bir anda düşman ilan edilmiştim.

Dolayısı ile Erdoğan’ın Gazze fedailiği rol gereği sadece birkaç gün sürebilir zira devam ettirirse “deliğe süpürüleceğini” iyi bilir!

Düşünün o Musevi örgütleriyle ABD’de yapılan pazarlıklara tercüman olarak katılan biri sussun diye bakanlık makamıyla ödüllendiriliyorsa, Yahudi egemenlerin kendisi ile yaptığı anlaşma öyle kolay çöpe atılabilir mi?

Komik olan, bu açık tabloya rağmen bazı aklı evvellerin Erdoğan’ı hala Gazze ve Hamas mücahidi gibi görmeleridir!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 3 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*"ASARIM, KESERİM" DEMEYECEKSİN*

 

7.7.2010

Habertürk Genel Yayın Yönetmeni *Fatih Altaylı*, hükümetin İsrail politikasını eleştirdiği yazısında, "*Kimseyi tehdit etmeyeceksin. Eğer edersen tehdidini yerine getirebilecek durumda olacaksın. Yerine getiremiyorsan madara olursun*" dedi. Bunun da diplomasi falan değil, sokak kuralı olduğunu söyledi.

*Fatih Altaylı’nın “Esti, gürledi ama yağamıyor” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

“DIşİşLERİ Bakanı Davutoğlu'nun İsrail'den kesin bir özür beklediğini söylemesi ve ardından özür dilenmemesi durumunda uygulayacağı "yaptırımlarını" sıralaması sonrasında Davutoğlu'nun danışmanları, ilginç bir cümle kurmuş Ankara'daki muhabirlerimize:

"Hürriyet Gazetesi sözlerimi yanlış anlamış. Ben tam olarak onu demek istemedim."

Muhabirler de sormuşlar haliyle, "Peki bir yalanlama yapacak mısınız?" diye.
Danışmanlar, "Bir yalanlama yapmayacağım" demekle yetinmiş.

Buradan çıkan anlam şu:

Hürriyet'in yazdıklarını söyledim ama böyle kullanılacağını tahmin edemedim.
Bunun da anlamı şu: "Estim, gürledim ama yağacak durumum yok."

İyi de o zaman adama sorarlar: "Niye estin, niye gürledin?"

üok basit kuralı vardır. üyle diplomasi falan değil. "Sokak kuralı."

"Kimseyi tehdit etmeyeceksin. Eğer edersen tehdidini yerine getirebilecek durumda olacaksın. Yerine getiremiyorsan madara olursun."

Kimsenin Türkiye'yi "madara" etmeye hakkı yok.

İsrail'e karşı "kendince" de olsa bir yaptırım uygulayamayacak mısın?

O zaman boş tehditler savurmayacaksın.

Mavi Marmara'da 9 yurttaşımız öldürülünce, "Hesap sorarız, şunu yaparız, bunu yaparız" demeyeceksin.

Diyeceksin ki, "İsrail'in yaptığı hukuk dışı bir uygulamadır. Büyük bir rezalettir. Uluslararası platformda yurttaşlarımızın haklarını arayacağız. Ancak o gemiye binen vatandaşlarımız da tehlikenin farkındaydı. Biz kendilerini olası sonuçlara karşı uyarmış, yola çıkmamalarını tavsiye etmiştik. Yine de gittiler. Bundan sonra uluslararası hukuk devreye girecek".

Bir kahramanlık havasına girmeyeceksin, "Asarım, keserim" demeyeceksin.
Dediysen ya "asacaksın" ya "keseceksin".

Hele hele, "Biz bu işin içinden nasıl sıyrılırız" diye gizli gizli görüşmeler yapmayacaksın.

Talep ondan gelse de yapmayacaksın, başkası buyursa da yapmayacaksın.
üünkü tarih o sırada kimin Dışişleri Bakanı olduğuyla ilgilenmeyecek, Türkiye'nin "madara" olduğuyla ilgilenecek!”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“Dünyayı karşımıza aldık” itirafı*



Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Newsweek Türkiye Dergisi’ne dış politikayla ilgili açıklamalar yapmış.

İşin İran tarafını, dış politika, eksen falan tarafını bir kenara bırakalım, şu Mavi Marmara olayından sonra İsrail ile ilişkiler konusunda ne demiş ona bir bakalım isterseniz.

İsrail’den özür talebini bir kez daha dile getiren Dışişleri Bakanı, bakınız ne demiş:

“Eğer uluslararası toplum ve uluslararası hukuk (Mavi Marmara gemisindeki) bu ölümlerin sebebini sormuyorsa, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti olarak sorma hakkımız vardır. Cevabı alıncaya kadar da Türkiye-İsrail ilişkileri normal zemine oturmayacaktır. Ve Türkiye tek taraflı olarak kendi müeyyidelerini uygulamak hakkına sahiptir.”

Gelin önce bu paragrafın ne anlama geldiğini anlamaya çalışalım...

Kullanılan sözcüklerin havasına tafrasına bakınca, insan ister istemez “Vay be!” demekten kendini alamıyor. Türkiye Dışişleri, vurmuş masaya yumruğunu meydan okuyor, korkutuyor, “fena yaparım ha” diyor.

Gerek yok ama, bir kez daha okursanız, bu sözlerin anlamı şudur: Mavi Marmara olayı ve ardından patlayan İsrail’le kavga konusunda uluslararası toplum ve uluslararası hukuk Türkiye’den yana tavır almamıştır. Ne Birleşmiş Milletler, ne Avrupa Birliği, ne Asya Birliği ne Güneydoğu Avrupa ülkeleri Birliği ne de başka bir kurum ve kuruluş, İsrail’i kınamıştır. Kınayan çevreler de iki tarafı birden kınamış, Mavi Marmara’nın Gazze’ye gidişini de İsrail’in saldırısını da, bir daha olmaması gereken “eylemler” olarak tanımlamışlardır. Filistin’in arkasında saf tuttuğuna inanılan Arap ülkelerinden de Türkiye’ye açık bir siyasal destek çıkmamıştır. Hatta Amerika’nın Ankara’ya “Uluslararası soruşturma aleyhine olur” mesajını ilettiği söylentileri de yaygın biliyorsunuz.

şimdi vaziyet buyken, Türkiye Dışişleri Bakanı’nın, hem İsrail’e hem “uluslararası toplum”a meydan okumasına, uluslararası toplum, olsa olsa kıskıs güler. Bu açıdan baktığınızda, Dışişleri’nin tavrı, zararlı olmaktan da öte, tehlikeli bir yönelimi işaret etmektedir. Uluslararası toplumu ve uluslararası kuruluşları hiçe sayarak, “Kendi başıma hareket ederim” yaklaşımı, Türkiye’yi büsbütün dünya gözünde yalnız ve hedef ülke durumuna getirme riskini de göze almak demektir.


***

Katliam yapan İsrail’i cezalandırmak başka şeydir, cezalandırayım derken göz çıkarmak başka şeydir. “Kendi oyununa gelmek” deyimi de bu durumlar için kullanılır.

Böylesine meydan okuyan bir Dışişleri’nin şu sözlerine ne demeli:

“(Mavi Marmara’daki) vatandaşlarımızın ve diğer yolcuların İsrail’den çıkartılıp Türkiye’ye getirilmelerinde ABD’nin çok ciddi katkıları oldu.”

Anlamı: Demek ki, yolcuların kurtarılmasını Amerika sağlamış, Amerika devreye girmeseymiş, Türkiye’nin gürlemesiyle adamların yolcuları bu kadar çabuk serbet bırakmaları pek mümkün değilmiş.

Bir başka alıntı:

“Her şeyden önce NATO üyesi bir ülkenin vatandaşları bilinçli bir askeri saldırıyla öldürülmüştür. Burada bir NATO müttefik dayanışmasını sadece ABD değil, tüm müttefik ülkelerden beklemek, Türkiye’nin hakkıdır.”

Anlamı: Türkiye, üyesi olduğu NATO ittifakını da karşısına almıştır. Sadece Amerika, o da yolcuların serbest bırakılması için devreye girmiş, sonrasına karışmamıştır.

üzetle: İtiraf üstüne itiraf.

İsrail Türkiye’den özür diler mi bilinmez ama, Türk hükümetinin, Türkiye’yi yalnızlığa mahkÃ»m ettiği ve zararlı çıkardığı için Türk halkına bir özür borcu var.


*Hikmet BİLü* / VATAN GZT. / 12 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Anıt*


Yunanistan son yıllarda Ermeni Soykırım Anıtı açtı, arkasından Selanik’te Rum Pontus Soykırım Anıtı’nı açtı... Yetmedi... Eski anıtın 40 metre ötesinde, Selanik Ayasofya Meydanı’nda bronzdan yapılmış ikinci bir Rum Pontus Soykırım Anıtı açıldı.

Siz dış politikada* “sıfır sorun”* deyin... Onlar bir adım atarsa biz iki adım atacağız diye rüzgar yapın. Ya da tehdit edin. Bütün bunlar komşunuzun düşmanca davranışını önlemiyor, aksine yüreklendiriyorsa... Kendi kendinize politika diye yalnızca patinaj yaptığınızı düşünmez misiniz?


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 15 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Jet hızıyla' geri adım* 



*AKP'nin 1 günde geri çektiği yasa!*

*VATAN ANKARA* 

13 Temmuz'da yürürlüğe giren yasa için 14 Temmuz'da değişiklik teklifi verildi. Toplu taşıma araçlarında fazla yolcu başına 60 TL ceza ödenmesini öngören kanun 13 Temmuz'da resmi gazetede yayımlanarak yürürlüğe girdi. 

AK Partili Koca'nın imzasıyla 14 temmuz'da TBMM Başkanlığı'na fazla yolcu başına 60 TL olan ceza tutarının 15 TL'ye düşürülmesi için yasa teklifi sunuldu. 

Koca fazla yolcu cezasını artıran yasada jet hızıyla gündeme getirdiği değişikliğin gerekçesini "verilen idari para cezalarının taşınan yolcu ücreti ve fazla alınan yolcu sayısıyla orantılı ve adilane olması" olarak açıkladı. 

* Karayolları Genel Müdürlüğü Teşkilat ve Görevleri Hakkında Kanun TBMM Genel Kurulu'nda 25 Haziran'da kabul edilmiş, 13 Temmuz 2010 tarihli Resmi Gazetede yayımlanarak yürürlüğe girdi. Düzenleme kapsamında 2918 sayılı Karayolları Trafik Kanunu'nun 65. maddesinde değişiklik yapılarak, kapasite üstü her bir yolcu için araç sahibine 60 TL ceza kesilmesi öngörüldü. 



* TESK (Türkiye Esnaf ve Sanatkarları Konfederasyonu) ile TşOF (Türkiye şoförler Fedederasyonu) yönetimi ise düzenleme gündeme geldiği günden bu yana hükümet nezdinde bu cezanın daha düşürülmesi için yoğun bir kulis faaliyeti yürütüyordu. Esnaf örgütlerinin yoğun baskısı karşısında, AK Parti'den jet hızıyla geri adım geldi. 

* AK Parti Ankara Milletvekili Faruk Koca, 13 Temmuz'da yürürlüğe giren yasada yer alan 60 TL'lik ceza tutarının 15 TL'ye indirilmesi için 14 Temmuz'da TBMM Başkanlığı'na yasa teklifi sundu. Koca teklifinin gerekçesinde, "Verilen idari para cezalarının taşınan yolcu ücreti ve fazla alınan yolcu sayısıyla orantılı ve adilane olması amaçlanmaktadır" dedi.


16.07.2010 Cuma *15:19 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Dış politikada öncülükmüş!* 


İsrail, Gazzeli sivillere yardım götüren gemimize baskın düzenleyip 9 vatandaşımızı *gözümüzün içine baka baka* kurşuna dizdi. Olay sonrasında yapılan açıklamaları hatırlıyorsunuz, ne *"yanlarına bırakmayacağız"* kaldı, ne *"katil devlet"* retoriği kaldı, ne de *"Türkiye'yi başkalarıyla karıştırmasınlar"* efelenmesi kaldı. Sonuç? *Sonuç, koskoca bir sıfır!* 


Başbakan, Sırbistan ziyareti sırasında gazetecilerin sorusu üzerine Furkan Doğan meselesini açıyor ve *"**ABD'nin kendi vatandaşı Furkan'ın ölümüne sessiz kalması manidar. Furkan Türk* *orjinli* *olduğu için mi takip etmiyorsunuz?**"* diye soruyor...


Kime soruyor? 


Ortaya...


*Gazeteler bu haberi "Erdoğan'dan ABD'ye sitem" başlığıyla verdiler.* 


*"Kim olduğumuzu göreceksiniz"*den, *"Bizi başkasıyla karıştırmayın"*dan *"sitem"*e!


Ne kadar tutarlı, kararlı ve gözünü budaktan sakınmayan bir gidişat!


Başbakan bu şekilde *"sert bir sitemde"* bulunda ama ABD'den cevap da gecikmedi. Erdoğan'ın *"sitemine"* cevap, biraz alt düzeyden, yani Ankara Büyükelçilili'nden geldi. Büyükelçilik yetkilikleri, Furkan Doğan ile ilgili yasal işlemlerin başlatılabilmesi için Türkiye’den iki kez yazıyla ve kerelerce sözlü talepte bulunduklarını ancak dosyanın kendilerine hala gönderilmediğini açıkladı!


Cumhuriyet gazetesinin konuyla ilgili sorularını yanıtlayan üst düzey bir elçilik yetkilisi, girişimlerini tarihler vererek örnekledi ve şöyle dedi:


*“İlk yazılı talebemizi baskından bir sonraki hafta Furkan Doğan’ın ABD vatandaşı olduğunu öğrenir öğrenmez yaptık. Arada birçok sözlü talepte bulunduk. 7 Temmuz’da ikinci kez yazılı talepte bulunduk. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bu açıklamaları sonrasında dün* (önceki gün)* bir kez daha Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı üst yönetimini arayarak sözlü olarak yeni bir talepte daha bulunduk. Aradan yaklaşık 6 hafta geçti ama bizim elimizde hala Furkan Doğan’ın ölümüne ilişkin resmi dosya yok…”*


ABD'li Büyükelçilik yetkilisi, *"Bizim resmi taleplerimize yanıt verilmezken, Furkan Doğan'ın ölümüne ilişkin bilgi ve belgeler İHH'nın web sitesinde yayımlandı"* dokundurmasını yapmaktan da geri durmadı...


şimdi top bizde… Bakalım doyurucu bir cevap verecek miyiz, yoksa *"etro gömleklerden"* söz açarak konuyu mu değiştireceğiz?


Gelelim ikinci meseleye...


*"Stratejik derinlik"* üstadı Dışişleri Bakanımız ile ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton aralarında uzunca bir telefon görüşmesi yaptılar. Bizde *"falancayla telefonda görüştü"* haberi bir *"hava"* meselesidir; ne konuşulduğuna pek bakılmaz. üzellikle ABD yetkililerinden telefon gelince pek gururlanırız...


İşte bu telefon görüşmesinin detayları ortaya çıkmaya başladı. İkilinin görüşmesinde İran konusu öne çıkmış. Amerikan kaynaklarına göre Bayan Clinton, Davutoğlu'na *"Nükleer meselesinin dışında kalın"* dedi.


Dışişleri'nden *"Türkiye komşuluk ilişkilerinin gereğini yapacaktır"* türünden mırın kırın bir açıklama geldi ama ABD'nin *"Aradan çıkın"* dediğine dair ortada kuvvetli bir yalanlama veya Türkiye'nin bu talebi geri çevirdiğine dair bir emare yok!


*Yani,* *Brezilya ile birlikte* *büyük bir medya desteğiyle* *arabulucu olarak ortaya çıkan Türkiye’nin rolünün devam edip etmeyeceğine da**ir kafa karışıklığı var...*


Haberi sızdıran ABD kaynaklarına göre *"Ahmet Davutoğlu, Clinton'un* 'aradan çıkın’ *talebini kabul etti!"*


Bu ağır iddiaya Dışişleri'nin verdiği yanıt şu:


*“**İ**ran’la diyalogumuz kopmayacak ve komşuluk vazifemizin tüm gereklerini yerine getireceğiz. BM Güvenlik Konseyi kararlarına da bağlıyız…”*


BM Güvenlik Konseyi seni çiğneyip geçeli neredeyse iki ay oldu, hangi Güvenlik Konseyi'nden bahsediyorsun? BM, *"arabuluculuk"* fikrini çoktan aşıp yaptırım sürecine geçti bile... *Kamuoyunun önünde arslan kesilenler, kapalı kapılar ardında nasıl da uysallaşıyorlar...*


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 15 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*İş bulamam ama ağlarım...* 


Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan dün partisinin grup toplantısında 12 Eylül'de idam edilen gençlerin ailelerine yazdığı mektupları okurken gözyaşlarına engel olamadı ve kameralar karşısında ağladı! 

Askeri yönetimin büyük hukuk ihlalleri eşliğinde verdiği idam kararları kuşkusuz yakın tarihimizin en hazin olayıdır ve yaşananlar tarifsiz dramatiktir.


Bir başbakanın böyle acı bir olayla yüzleşmeyi göze alması, yaşananlardan sorumluluk duyması ise normal şartlarda takdire şayandır.


Keşke bu gözyaşları, kritik referanduma iki ay kalmışken değil de tek başına iktidar imkanlarının sonuna kadar kullanıldığı 7 yıl boyunca akıtılsaydı. Anayasa değişikliği gibi bütün toplumun beklentilerini karşılaması gereken bir konu, sadece *"güncel siyasi ihtiyaçlar"* ve bir takım *"hesaplaşmalar"* uğruna yapılmasaydı.


*ürneğin, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin yetkilerini budarken ve 12 Eylül darbecilerine yargı yolunu açarken, aynı zamanda dokunulmazlıklar da kaldırılsaydı.*


12 Eylül rejiminin haksız idamları toplum vicdanını kanatıyor da dokunulmazlığın arkasına sığınarak işlenmiş suçlar, elde edilmiş ölçüsüz zenginlikler, sağlanmış ayrıcalıklar toplum vicdanını kanatmıyor mu?


İnsan gözyaşı döken bir başbakanı seyrederken şunu da düşünüyor: 


*Acaba Başbakan, 12 Eylül idamlarının gerçekleştirildiği yıllarda kaç yaşındaydı?* 


*Tayyip Erdoğan 1954 doğumlu, yani 56 yaşında… Bu demektir ki idamların gerçekleştiği 1980 yılında 26 yaşındaydı.*


Acaba o yaştaki bir delikanlı olarak idamlar karşısındaki tavrı, tepkisi ne oldu?


12 Eylül rejiminin *"Apolitik olunacak, ol!"* emrine uyup kendisini futbol maçlarına mı verdi yoksa geleceğin Başbakanı potansiyeli taşıyan bir genç olarak bir şeyler yapmaya mı çalıştı?


Sadece kendisinin değil, içinde yetiştiği fikir ve ideoloji ikliminin askeri rejim karşısındaki tavrı ne oldu?


*ürneğin bugün AKP hükümetinin sözcülüğünü yapan Nazlı Ilıcak'ın o yıllarda askeri rejimi desteklediğini ve idamları savunduğunu biliyoruz.*


Aynı şekilde Gülen Cemaati lideri Fethullah Gülen'in de müritlerine, *"Siyasete bulaşmayın, bakkal dükkanı açın"* talimatı verdiği biliniyor.


Bugün Bakan ve üst düzey bürokrat koltuğunda oturan pek çok ismin 12 Eylül rejiminin gölgesi altında yeşerip büyüyen İmam Hatip Liseleri'nde ve Kuran kurslarında yetiştikleri de tarihin kaydı altında...


İdam edilenler kampında yer alan gençlerin hayatta kalabilenleri ise bugün büyük ölçüde AKP hükümetine karşılar. Bazıları CHP, üDP, TKP, İP gibi partilerde, muhalif işçi ve memur sendikalarında politika yapmaya devam ediyor. AKP'ye muhalif basında gazetecilik yapanlar da var.


12 Eylül idamlarından sadece sol değil, milliyetçi sağ da nasibini aldı. Bu kesimin temsilcisi olan MHP'nin AKP politikaları ve anayasa değişikliği gibi konulardaki tavrı da ortada…


Demek istediğim, Başbakan Erdoğan ve onun temsil ettiği siyasi kesimin 12 Eylül askeri darbesine karşı duruşu ne oldu ki bugün gözyaşı dökecek kadar kendilerini taraf hissedebiliyorlar?


*Sonra bu mektuplar, Başbakan'ın önüne oracıkta gelmiş olamaz. Muhakkak kürsüye çıkmadan önce göz gezdirmiş ve o acıklı içerikleri görmüştür.* 


*Acaba ilk gördüğünde de ağladı mı, yoksa kürsüdeyken mi ağlayacağı tuttu? Bu gibi durumlarda insan genellikle ilkinde ağlar...*


Başbakan mektupları ilk gördüğünde ağlamayıp *"ağlamamı kürsüye saklayayım"* diye mi düşündü, yoksa hem ilk gördüğünde, hem de onları kürsüde okurken mi ağladı?


üzerinden 30 yıl geçmiş bir olay için iki kere üst üste ağlayacak duyarlılığı nerede ve ne zaman biriktirdi?


Bu ağlayış sırasında elmalarla armutlar da karıştırıldı gibi geldi bize…


Ağlamadan az önce şöyle dedi Sayın Başbakan:


*"**Neymiş, bu paket işsizliğe çare bulmuyormuş. Neredeyse her çözümü bu paketten bekliyorlar. Sizin işsizliğin çözümüne yönelik bugüne kadar söylediğiniz bir proje var mı? Dünyanın en gelişmiş ülkesi A**BD**’de, Japonya’da**,** R**usya**’da işsizliğin olmadığı bir ülke var mı?**"*


Yani işsizliğe çare bulamamış bir hükümeti, 30 yıl önceki idamlara ağlıyor diye _(haydi bu ağlamanının referanduma iki ay kala yapılmasını da görmezden gelelim)_ bu toplum ne kadar tolore edebilir ki?


*"İşim yok, karnım aç, kapıma icra dayandı ama 12 Eylül idamlarına ağlayan bir Başbakan'ım var, çok şükür"* mü diyeceğiz?


*Bir hükümetin en temel görevi işsizliğe çare bulmak değil midir?*


*Bunu 7 yıldır tek başına iktidar olan bir hükümetten istemeyip de kimden isteyeceğiz?*


Hem AKP hükümetleri işsizliğe çözüm bulma, hortumları tıkama ve dokunulmazlıkları kaldırma vaadiyle iş başına geldi.


Aradan 7 yıl geçti üç sorun da olduğu gibi dururken, *"Gömlek uyduramadık pantolon verelim"* der gibi *"Size iş bulamadık ama haydi gelin 30 yıl önceki idamlara hep beraber ağlayalım"* diyorlar.


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 21 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*İktidarın sıfırı tükettiğinin itirafı*

* 

*Bir hukuk devletinin içişleri bakanı, “Ne yapıyorsanız yapın” diyemez... Derse; askeri ve polisi, “yasa dışı yöntemleri kullanmaya” teşvik etmiş olur!

Sayın Bakan bu sözle, siyaset kurumunun ve siyasetçilerin yetkisini yasalara aykırı olarak güvenlik güçlerine devretmiş olmuyor mu?

PKK’yla mücadelede yakın geçmişte, tüm yetkilerin “güvenlik güçleri”ne bırakıldığı günleri de yaşamadık mı?

Geniş yetkilerle donatılan polislerden ve askerlerden “hesap” sorulmadı mı?
Bir çoğu, hem de kendi yakaladıkları teröristlerin “gizli tanık” olarak verdikleri ifadelerle, “silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak” suçlamasıyla cezaevine tıkılmadı mı?

şu anda bile teröristler serbest, onlar hücrelerde değil mi?

İçişleri Bakanı’nın dünkü sözleri, iktidarın terörle mücadelede sıfırı tükettiğinin itirafıdır...


* *Mustafa Mutlu* / Vatan


*Selcan TAşüI* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 29 Temmuz 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=14259

----------


## bozok

*Elde ahali kalmadı*



*EN doğru sözü önceki gün, PKK tarafından alçakça -çünkü pusu kurarak can almak erkekçe değil alçakçadır- şehit edilen 4 polis memurunun Adana’daki dünkü cenaze töreninde, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın “Amanoslar’ı temizleyin” talimatı üzerine CHP İl Yönetim Kurulu üyesi Abeydullah Kolcu söylemiş. Merak mı ettiniz?*

“Dağda mücadele eden komutanları içeri atıyorsunuz. Kim temizleyecek?” diye bağırmış.

En hazini, Sayın Bakan, yanındaki güvenlik güçleri yetkililerine bu talimatı verirken, Balyoz davasında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan 6’ncı Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Nejat Bek de törende hazır bulunuyormuş.

Gerçekten bir yandan terörle mücadele ediyorsunuz, öte yandan da kamu vicdanında yankı bulmayan, bir başka deyişle inandırıcılık derecesi çok düşük suçlamalarla, 28’i general ve amiral olmak üzere tam 102 komutan hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarılmasının ardında duruyorsunuz.

Dünkü yandaş medyada çarşaf çarşaf şikayetler vardı:

“Gelin sizi hapse tıkacağız” diye ellerine tebligat tutuşturulan komutanlardan 60 yahut 80 küsuru adına avukatları, yasal haklarını kullanmışlar. “Tutuklama kararı veren yargıçları” reddetmişler. 

Sanki yasal hak kullanmak suçmuş gibi, “üyleyse görüldükleri yerde gözaltına alınmalılar” diye feryat ediyorlardı.

Gözünüzü kin ve hırs bürüyünce herhalde böyle oluyor. Ortada insaf, iz’an, idrak, sağduyu filan kalmıyor. Nitekim bakıyoruz, en masum hak arayışlarını bile okuyucularına ve izleyicilerine “şimdi de şunu kurtarmak için bu yola gittiler” türü başlıklarla sunuyorlar.

Bunlara anımsatalım:

Geceleri yastıklarına başlarını ölüm korkusu olmadan koyabilmelerini -kısaca huzurlarını- borçlu oldukları insanlara karşı güttükleri bu hınç ve intikam siyasetini başkaları hakkında pek gütmediler. 

ürnek mi istiyorsunuz?

Geçen yıl aralık ayında, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından “Terör örgütü PKK/Kongra-Gel’in propagandasını yapmakla” suçlandıkları için “Görüldükleri yerde yakalanmalarına” karar verilen Barış ve Demokrasi Partisi milletvekilleri hakkında bu kadar acımasız değillerdi. 

Nitekim o kararda adı geçen Emine Ayna ve Selahattin Demirtaş’a yollarda karşılaştıkları hiçbir polis bugüne kadar, “Hadi savcılığa gidelim” demedi.

Aynı şekilde çağrılan Ahmet Türk ile Aysel Tuğluk da defalarca ifade verdiler. Kaçan maçan da olmadı.

Dönelim yine hükümetin asayişten sorumlu bakanına:

“Dağda mücadele edenleri içeri atıyorsunuz. Kim temizleyecek?” diyen CHP’linin sözlerine... 

şair Eşref’in Sultan Abdülhamit’e hitaben yazdığı bir dörtlük vardır, bilir misiniz? İsterseniz gerçeği orada arayalım:

“Padişahım, bir dirahta (ağaca) döndü kim guya vatan, 

Daima bir baltadan bir şahıhali (kesilmedik dalı) kalmıyor: 

Gam değil amma bu mülkün böyle elden gitmesi, 

Gitgide zulmetmeğe elde ahali kalmıyor.” 



*Oktay EKşİ* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 28 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*BIKTIK!..*


‘Bıktım’ diye başlamış yazıya Ece Temelkuran, şahane bir durum tespiti yapmış..

Bakın ne demiş:

* * *

“Bıktım... AKP’nin iktidara gelişinden beri memleketi etkisi altına alan şizofrenik siyasal iklimden bıktım. Siyasal olarak aynı çizgide olduğum, ahlaken de birbirimizin arkasında duracağımız arkadaşlarımla ikide bir kendimi farklı ‘kamplarda’ bulmaktan da bıktım. Bu lüzumsuz ve çarpıcı sürecin parçası olup kendimi istemediğim insanlarla aynı kamplarda bulmaktan, insanları kırmaktan, kırılmaktan da bıktım.”
(Haber Turk 31 Temmuz) 

* * *

Bölünmüşlükten, kamplaştırılmaktan, durduk yerde zemin değiştirir hale getirilmekten, birilerinin sizi yer değiştirmiş, ilgimiz olmayan birileriyle aynı hizaya girmiş gibi göstermesinden bıktık..

Bıktım..
Yorulduk..
Yoruldum..

* * *

Televizyonu açtım, Başbakan Hatay’da konuşuyor.. Anayasa değişikliğine ‘hayır’ diyen MHP’yi, CHP’yi terör örgütü ile aynı safta yer almakla suçluyor..
Alın size zemin kaydırmasına, kamplaştırmaya, ayrıştırmaya çarpıcı bir örnek..

MHP ile PKK..
CHP ile PKK yan yana, omuz omuza aynı safta..
Olacak iş mi!
Söylenecek söz mü? 

* * *

İzlerken düşündüm..

Başbakan’ın bu sözünü şiar edinen ‘evetçi’ bir kardeşimiz ‘hayırcı’ kardeşimizin boğazına yapışıp ‘PKK’lı mı oldun ulan’ diye sıksa ne olur..
Bir savcı çıkıp ‘hayır’ vereceğim diyen birisi için; PKK’lı olmadığı halde anayasa değişikliğine karşı çıkarak PKK’ya hizmet etmek suçundan 5 yıl hapis istemiyle dava açarsa..

Belge olarak da Başbakan’ın seçim meydanlarında yaptığı konuşmaları gösterirse..

Düşünmekten vazgeçtim..

* * *

Gözüm Ertuğrul üzkök’ün yazısındaki şu satırlara takıldı:

“Ya sen siyasetçi arkadaş; sana padişah deseler, ona imparator tacı taksalar ne faydası var.

Sen gitsen başkası gelse ne yazar. Enkaz ortada, altından ses bile gelmiyor.” (Hürriyet 31 Temmuz)

* * *

Biz kardeşiz deyip, biz akrabayız deyip, biz etle tırnak gibiyiz, biz iç içeyiz deyip..

Türk’ü Türk’le..
Kürdü Kürt’le..
üerkez’i üerkez’le..
Abaza’yı Abaza’yla..

Sadece ‘evet’ veya ‘hayır’ dedikleri için neredeyse birbirlerinin düşmanıymış gibi göstermek, bir tarafı terör örgütünün işbirlikçisi ilan etmek politika yapmak mıdır?

Veya memleketi yönetmek midir?

* * *

Hakikaten vaziyet buysa..

Ayrım bu noktaya kadar gelmişse.. Referandumdan evet çıksa ne olur, hayır çıksa ne olur..

Memleket enkaz haline gelmiş demektir..

* * *

Ece haklı..

Bıktık.. 

Siyasetçilerin (iktidarıyla, muhalefetiyle) hemen her konuda hadi kılıcını çek, safını seç, savaşa başla komutundan bıktık..

Son beş yıldır, doğan güneşle birlikte fırından taze taze çıkarılan yeni bir çekişme için pozisyon almaktan yorulduk..


*Mehmet TEZKAN* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 1 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın tarih bilinci*



*BAşBAKAN, referandum mitinglerinde, bir zamanlar CHP’nin, Dersim’in (yani Tunceli’nin) başına bomba yağdırdığını tekrarlıyor.*

Amacı ne? İkinci Cumhuriyetçiler, yandan çarklı demokratçılar, sağsolcular ve zehir zemberek liberaller gibi tarihimizle yüzleşmek mi istiyor? Tarihle yüzleşmek isteyen Osmanlı’yla başlar!

Başlamak için sağlam bir tarih bilinci gerekir. Bu tarih bilincinin, Cumhuriyet’in ayağına bukağı, başına bela olan her şeyin Osmanlı’dan miras kaldığını bilmesi de gerekir. Osmanlı-Dersim ilişkisi can ciğer kuzu sarması mı idi?

*üİüEK Mİ VERECEKTİLER!*
Başbakan, aslına bakarsanız, Dersim simgesi üzerinden giderek, Cumhuriyet dönemi Kürt isyanlarının türlü şekilde ezilmesinden hükümet partisi olarak CHP’yi sorumlu tutmakta ve günümüz Tuncelililerinden, referandumda “Evet!” oyu vererek, geçmişin intikamını CHP’den almalarını istemektedir.

Başbakan’ın bu tarih bilinci, dolaylı yoldan, ilk dönem (1923-1939) Cumhuriyet rejimini suçlamaktadır. Buna 1922 tarihli Koçgiri isyanının bastırılmasını da ekleyebiliriz.

Demek ki, bu bilince göre, dönemin Kürtçülük isyanlarına karşı yürüttükleri siyasetten dolayı İsmet İnönü ve Atatürk suçludur.

“CHP Dersim’in başına bomba yağdırdı” cümlesi, tek başına, yalıtılmış bir cümle de değildir. A’sından Z’sine bir dönemin tamamını suçlamaktadır.

Başbakan işine geldiği zaman, halkı acıtan bir işi hükümet partisi AKP’nin değil “devlet”in yaptığını söyler. CHP yerine AKP olsaydı, ne yapacaktı, isyancılara çiçek mi verecekti?

CHP politikasını eleştirdiğine göre, demek ki çiçek verecekti!

şimdi, “Teyzemin bıyığı olsaydı dayım olurdu!” varsayımını bir yana bırakalım. Günümüze dönelim. Başbakan, meydanlarda, demokratik açılım sürecinden aldığı hız ve ilhamla, CHP’nin Dersim’in başına bomba yağdırdığını söylüyor. Amaç oy devşirmek için değil de tarihle yüzleşmek ise Başbakan’ın yapması gereken çok önemli şeyler var:

*üCALAN’DAN üZüR DİLE!*
Başbakan’ın sadece bombalamadan söz etmesi yetmez. Dersimlilerden, yani günümüz Tuncelililerinden, hükümet ve devlet adına resmen özür dilemek zorundadır. Bu da yetmez aynı şeyi bütün Cumhuriyet dönemi için de yapmalıdır. üzel yasa çıkarmalıdır! 

Bu da yetmez, Başbakan ve hükümeti, Seyyid Rıza, şeyh Said gibi Kürtçü hareketlerin cezalandırılan bütün liderlerinin itibarlarını yasa ile iade etmelidir.

Bu da yetmez: Başbakan ilerde CHP’nin durumuna düşmemek için, tez elden PKK ile uzlaşmalı, genel af çıkarmalı, PKK ve Abdullah ücalan’dan da özür dilemelidir!

Kusura bakılmasın, ben kuru deriden bal çıkarmıyorum. Bir edebiyatçı, yazınsal söylem ve edebiyat kuramı üzerine kitaplar yazmış bir yazar olarak, Başbakan’ın bir cümlesinin anlamını ve onun uzantılarını açıklıyorum. Dilin intikamı, başka intikamlara hiç benzemez! Ava çıkan avcıyı fena avlar!


*üzdemir İNCE* / HüRRİYET / 15 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Boy... Soy... Oy*


“Siperde çöktün, çökmedin” inatlaşmasıyla başlayan çocukça tartışma, ağustosun cehennem sıcağında pelteleşerek iyice yamuldu.
Başbakan, sanki boyunun ölçüsünü soran varmış gibi, 1.85 boyunda olduğunu açıkladı.
Sonra da “ünemli olan boy değil...” dedi.
Ben “...işlevi önemli” diye devam edecek sandım; oysa bambaşka bir yere çekti mevzuu: “Soy önemli soy...” diye gürledi.

* * *

Haydaaa!!!
Bu, “Alkol istiyorsan üzüm ye” direktifinden de beter...
Askerde, idmanda, okulda adama boyuna göre yer verirler. Ama uzun boy, yüksek raftan eşya indirmek dışında bir işe yaramıyor artık...
“Soy”a gelince...
20. yüzyıl meydanlarında “soy önemli soy” diyerek ırkçılığa soyunanların çoğu devrilip gitti.
Ama arkalarında, soyunu koruma ya da farklı soyu imha uğruna dökülen kanlarla yazılmış bir soy-kırım tarihi bıraktılar.
Afrika’da kabile savaşlarından Nazilerin Ari ırk arayışına, Yahudi soykırımından Siyonist katliamlara, sosyal Darwinizmden Ku Klux Klan’a kadar hangi vahşetin, hangi melanetin altını kazısanız “soy” meselesi çıkar.
O “soy” tartışmasıdır ki, Türkiye’ye de bulaşmış, Mimar Sinan’ın mezardan çıkarılıp kafatasının ölçülmesine, farklı dinden, mezhepten olanların “soysuzluk” iddiasıyla katledilmesine yol açmış, bazı soy-tarıların soy ağacına bakarak insan ayıklama çalışmalarına kadar varmıştır. 
Fakat şükür ki insanoğlu, bu badireyi de büyük ölçüde atlatmıştır.

* * *

Ne sayede?
üncelikle insanlığın bütün yasakları çiğneyerek renk, soy, sop, ırk ayırmaksızın iç içe geçip birbirine karışması ve böylece tek tip-safkan toplum dayatmalarının, rengarenk-melez bir yeryüzü gerçekliğine teslim olması sayesinde...
Kol gücüne ihtiyaç duyan kapitalizmin istihdam ettiği işçiden soy-adını sormaması sayesinde...
Bu iktisadi nizamın, kendine uygun bir siyasi düzen yaratması sayesinde...
Yani soyu sopu, mezhebi, etnik kökeni ne olursa olsun insanların eşit muamele görmesini amaçlayan “yurttaşlık” fikri sayesinde...
“Yurttaşlık” ilkesi, soy, boy, renk, ırk, din üstünlüğü safsatalarına son vermiş, bir toplumsal sözleşme ile tüm bireyleri -en azından teoride, yasalar önünde- eşitlemiştir.
Toplumlar geliştikçe hemşerilik, ırkdaşlık, kandaşlık, soydaşlık bağları gevşerken, “soy” farklılıklarının yerini “sınıf farklılıkları” almaya başlamıştır.
Kan ve soy bağına dayalı ittifaklar da sınıfsal, siyasal ittifaklar ve çıkar birliktelikleri ile yer değiştirmiştir.
O sayededir ki, Antep’te Başbakan’ın “Boy değil, soy önemli soooy” diye haykırışını dinleyenler arasında her boydan ve her soydan yurttaş vardır.

* * *

İslam bile Hak katında ırk ve soyu değil takvayı üstünlük sayarken Erdoğan’ın Kılıçdaroğlu’na göndermeyle “soy goygoyculuğu” yaparak hep eleştiregeldiği kafatasçılarla buluşmasını neyle açıklamalı?
Ağustosun cehennem sıcağıyla mı?
Asıl derdin boy ya da soy değil, oy olmasıyla mı?
Yoksa “soy”u tartıştırırken, Deniz Feneri örneğindeki gibi “soy-gun”u unutturma çabasıyla mı?


*Can DüNDAR* / MİLLİYET / 17 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Yöktör aranıyor*



YüK adlı kuruluş ne yaptığını bilecek durumda mı? Hiç sanmıyoruz...

YüK, hafta başında yaptığı toplantıda Giresun üniversitesi’nde 18 Haziran 2010 tarihinde yapılan seçimlerin yenilenmesi kararı aldı... Sebebi mi?

Giresun üniversitesi’nde 18 Haziran’da yapılan rektörlük seçiminde Prof. Halil İbrahim Bahar 31, Prof. Mustafa Türkmen 29, Prof. Aygün Attar 21, Prof Ayhan Bölük 4, Prof. Yılmaz Can 2, Prof. Murat Teker 1 oy almıştı... 

YüK Genel Kurulu, hiçbir gerekçe göstermeden oyların yüzde 70’ini alarak ilk iki sıraya yerleşen adayları liste dışı bıraktı... Prof. Aygün Attar’ı birinci sıraya, 4 oy alan adayı ikinci sıraya, 2 oy alan adayı ise üçüncü sıraya yerleştirdi. Bu sırada adaylardan 2 oy alan Yılmaz Can istifa edince liste Cumhurbaşkanlığı’na sunulamadı.

Ve YüK bu hafta başında (tarihinde ilk kez) çözüm olarak seçimleri yenileme kararı aldı.

YüK’ün yeni seçimde şu anda rektörlüğe vekalet eden Prof. Ersan Bocutoğlu’nu veya Yılmaz Can’ı destekleyeceği, bu iki isimden birine seçim kazandırarak rektörlüğe getireceği söyleniyor.

İşin bu yanı bir kenara...

Kararın bundan sonra içinden çıkılmaz kargaşalara yol açacağı görülemiyor mu?

Bundan sonra üniversitelerde yapılacak seçimlerde sonuçlardan memnun olmayan öğretim üyeleri kendileri istifa edip listeden çıkarak.. Ya da listeye girememişlerse az oy alan adayları istifa ettirerek seçimleri yeniletebileceklerdir... İşin yoksa durmadan seçim yenile...

Bu kadar basit bir sakıncanın sonuçları nasıl olur da tahmin edilemez...


*Yeni sayfa...*
*
*BDP heyetiyle görüşen Bakan Cemil üiçek mutluydu:

- Yeni bir sayfa açtık...

Ne güzel... BDP Genel Başkanı Selahattin Demirtaş da mutlu:

- Yeni bir anayasa konusunda görüş birliğine vardık, diyor....

Bu da güzel... Ama biz meraklar içindeyiz. BDP’nin anayasal istekleri aşağı yukarı belli:

- Kürtler Anayasa’ya kurucu ortak olarak dahil edilsin.
- Değişmez 3. madde değişsin, “millet” kavramı çıkarılsın.
- “Türk devletine vatandaşlık bağı ile bağlı olan herkes Türktür” diyen 66. maddeden Türk sözcüğü çıkartılsın.
- Kürdistan üzerk bölgesi kurulsun.
- Bölgenin ayrı meclisi, bayrağı, güvenlik gücü olsun...
- Madde 42 değiştirilerek anadilde eğitime izin verilsin...

Acaba hükümet bu değişiklik taleplerinden hangisini kabul etti. Meraktayız doğrusu...

*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 25 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*KENDİNİZE SORMUYOR MUSUNUZ?*


*Baykal’ı alaşağı eden kasetin failini bulamayan, dijital tuzakları önleyemeyen, Hanefi Avcı’nın yazdığı kitabın karşılığı olarak tutuklanmasını boş gözlerle seyreden iktidara bir soru:*

*“Bu ülkeyi kim yönetiyor? Biz ne kadarını yönetiyoruz?” diye soruyor musunuz kendinize?*



*Ahmet Nedim*




*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 30 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tezkere geçti haberiniz var mı?* 


*Farkında mısınız, eskiden TSK'ya sınır ötesi harekat izni verilmesi konusu ne büyük tartışmalara sebep olurdu?* 


Meclis dün hükümete vermiş olduğu TSK'nın PKK’ya karşı sınır ötesi harekatta bulunma iznini bir yıl daha uzattı ve hiç de öyle gürültü patırtı olmadı; kimse heyecanlara kapılmadı. 


Neden biliyor musunuz?


*"Sınır ötesi harekat izni"* denilen şey, aslında yıllardır ciddi bir askeri operasyondan çok; oldukça karmaşık, bir hayli uluslararası ve de sonuç alındığı şimdiye kadar görülmemiş bir tür *"siyasetin"* bileşeni olarak kullanılıyor da ondan… Kamuoyu olarak buna uyanmaya başladık, tepkisiz kalışımız ondandır...


Oysa, bizim gibi saf Türk vatandaşları, Yaşar Büyükanıt Paşa, 2007 yılında kürsüye çıkıp, *"**Kuzey Irak’a operasyon yapılmalı mı?* *E**vet yapılmalı. Fayda sağlar mı? Evet sağlar.* *Ancak,** bir hudut ötesi operasyon için siyasi karar olmalı**dır**”* diye kükrediğinde ne kadar duygulanmış ve bölücü terör örgütü ile bu kadar mücadele azmi içinde bir Genelkurmay'ımız olduğu için Allah'a dua etmiştik.


Anında şöyle bir manzara belirmişti gözlerimizin önünde: 


*"TSK, Kuzey Irak'taki PKK varlığını yok etmek için can atıyor; ancak Barzani ile bir garip temaslara girmiş olan hükümet ayak diretiyordu. Kahraman ordumuzun eli kolu bağlanmak isteniyordu. Bize kalsa, Kandil'i bir gecede dümdüz edip çıkardık!"*


Yaşar Paşa, bu algı üzerinden az ekmek yemedi. *"Milli çıkarları gözetmeyen bir hükümete karşı arslanlar gibi mücadele eden kahraman General!"*


Millet o gazla, *"Paşa'sına destek olmak için"* Cumhuriyet mitinglerine döküldü...


Sonrasını biliyorsunuz. Paşa'nın Audi'yi alıp emekliliğin huzurlu kollarına çekilmesi, sağda solda Fenerbahçe muhabbetleri yapması...


Cumhuriyet mitinglerine katılanların kodese atılması...


Bitmedi, Paşa'nın o günlerde *"Oraya geliriz..."* mealinde sert tepkiler verdiği Barzani'nin ayağına Bakan göndermeye başlamamız ve İmralı'daki katilin devletin muteber muhatabı haline gelişi...


ünceki gün Meclis, TSK'ya sınırötesi operasyon yetkisi veren hükümet tezkeresini 1 yıl süreyle uzattı. İtiraf edeyim ki ben bu haberi öğrendiğimde *"üyle bir geçer zaman ki"* dizisini seyredip küçük Osman'a gözyaşı dökmekteydim. Muhtemelen sizler de misafirlikte filandınız...


Velhasıl, *"Eee, ne olmuş uzatılmış da?"* dedik hep beraber...


_(ABD, İsrail, Alman veya İngiliz Ordusu'nun böyle bir yetki aldıktan sonra neler yapacağını düşünebiliyor musunuz? İşte Irak, İşte Afganistan; işte Mavi Marmara!)_


şimdi, *"asker, siyaset, hükümet, PKK, uluslar arası dengeler vs. uzmanı"* etiketinden maaş alan yazarlar, *"çok boyutlu çözüm"* üzerine öyle yazılar döktürüyorlar ki aman Allah! Mucize kurtuluş nihayet gerçekleşiyor sanırsınız.


Hükümet, kıvrak bir mekik diplomasisi izlemekteymiş.*"**ABD, Irak’tan çekildikten sonra, PKK orada durdukça Irak Kürtlerinin Türkiye’den umduğu siyasi ve ekonomik desteği bulamayacağını biliyor**muş**. Bu nedenle bir an önce Başbakan Tayyip Erdogan’ın ne yaparsa yaparak Irak’taki PKK’lıların* _-tercihan Türkiye topraklarına çekilerek-_* pasifize edilmesini sağlamasını bekl**emekte anc**ak hükümet bakımından mücadelenin siyasi ve askeri boyutları iki koldan birlikte yürütülme**kteymiş...”*


*"Kürt burjuvasi"* de _(O ne ya?!)_ ABD Irak’tan tamamiyle çekilmeden önce PKK’nın açık tehdit olmaktan çıkmasını istemekteymiş. Hükümet üzerinde etkili *"**liberal Türk aydınları**"* arasında, halkoylaması ardından *"**Hemen şimdi**"* anlayışı yaygınlaşmaktaymış…


Bu şartlar altında Irak hükümeti ve Barzani'nin kilit konumda olduğunu gören hükümetimiz, etkili diplomatik ataklar başlatmış. Bir yandan kış eylemsizliğine girip bir ölçüde Irak’taki kamplara çekilmiş PKK’yı askeri bakımdan etkisiz hale getirirken, bir yandan bu işin olabildiğince kansız yapılması için diplomatik kanallardan cendere sıkıştırılmaktaymış...


Tabii bu kadar dahiyane bir planın Suriye'nin desteği olmadan başarıya ulaşamayacağını bilen şahin bakışlı Başbakan'ımız, şam'a ani bir ziyaret yapmaktan geri durmamış…


*Velhasıl, PKK dağdan indirilmekteymiş canım!*


İyi de biz bu kadar cafcaflı kelimelerle anlatılan *"kapsamlı planları"* yeni duymuyoruz ki. *"Terörle Mücadele Koordinasyon Başkanlığı"* gibi tuhaf bir göreve getirilen Edip Başer Paşa, bunlardan çok daha afilisini sayfalarca anlatmış, sonra da *"Başbakanlık çay paralarımızı ödemedi, zaten Amerika da bizi kandırıyormuş"* dedikten sonra dükkanı kapatıp gitmişti...


En komiği de ne biliyor musunuz?


Meclis'teki kapalı oturum öncesi MHP'liler, *"Bütün konuşulanları Kandil yarım saat içinde öğrenir"* demişler...


*Zaten, bu gerçeğin farkında olan büyük devlet adamı Beşir Atalay da kapalı oturumda devlet sırlarını ifşa etmemiş!*


*Bu kulisi Radikal'den Murat Yetkin aktardı...*


*O zaman ne diye kapalı oturum yapıyorsunuz ki?* 


Düşünün, ulusal parlamentosundaki gizli oturumun güvenliğini sağlayamayan bir devlet, *"çok boyutlu mekik siyasetleri"* ile *"çözüm"* konusunda dünyaya parmak ısırtıyormuş!


Duy da inanma!!!




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 14 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*"Zevkle cevap verirdim ama..."* 



*15.10.2010 - 01:19*

*şili Maden Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Espinoza Gazeteport’a konuştu. Espinoza Gazeteport’un Bakan Dinçer’in, “şili’deki kaza bizde olsaydı biz üç günde kurtarırdık” sözünü nasıl değerlendirdiği sorusu üzerine, “Buna zevkle cevap verirdim ama biz sadece teknik raporlarla konuşuyoruz.” şeklinde cevap verdi. şili Maden Bakanlığı’ndan bir yetkili de Gazeteport’a yaptığı açıklamada şili’nin kurtarma operasyonu için NASA’dan ve Almanya, Kanada ve Avustralya’dan yardım aldığını söyledi.*

*Safile Usul-Gazeteport*
şili’nin muazzam bir operasyonla yerin 700 metre altındaki 33 maden işçisini kurtarmasının ardından üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı ümer Dinçer, “şili’deki kaza bizde olsaydı biz üç günde kurtarırdık” dedi. Zonguldak Karadon madeninde 5 aydır yerin altında yatan iki maden işçisi dikkate alındığında oldukça iddialı gibi görünen bu sözleri ve kurtarma operasyonuna dair ayrıntıları şili Maden Bakanlığı’na sorduk. üok çarpıcı bilgiler aldık. 

*ZEVKLE CEVAP VERİRDİM AMA TEKNİK RAPORLAR KONUşSUN* 
şili Maden Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Espinoza , ümer üelik’in, “Bizde olsaydı üç günde kurtarırdık” sözleri hakkında ne düşündüğünü sormamız üzerine şunları söyledi:

“Bu sorunuza zevkle cevap veridim ama biz sadece teknik raporlarla konuşuyoruz.” 

şili Maden Bakanlığı Sekreteri Pablo Wagner’in ofisinden bir yetkili ise Gazeteport’a şili’deki maden kazası ve kurtarma süreci ile ilgili şu açıklamaları yaptı:

*MADENİ İşLETEN FİRMA KUSURLUYDU* 
“Bu kaza 6 Ağustos’ta saat 14.00 sıralarında oldu. Biz ama kazadan firmanın geç haber vermesi yüzünden saat 19.00’da haber aldık. Kaza haberini aldığımızda Maden Bakanımız Laurence Golborne şili Devlet Başkanı Sebastian Pinera ile birlikte şehir dışındaydı. Olayı hemen haber verdik ve bakanımız San Diego’ya geri döndü. Ancak onun geriye dönmesini beklemeden bakanlık sekreteri Pablo Wagner kaza yerine uçtu. Kazanın olduğu şehir San Diego’ya 1000 km uzaklıkta. Pablo Wagner kaza yerine ulaştığında yaptığı ilk tespit kazaya firman ın önemli güvenlik hatalarının sebep olmuş olduğuydu. Ama henüz işçilerin ölüp ölmediğini bilmiyorduk.

*üATIYA MERDİVEN YOKTU*
Firma yeterli güvenlik önlemi almamıştı ve jeolojik planlar dahilinde hareket etmemişti. Baca vardı ama bacaya çıkmak için merdiven yoktu. 

*BAKAN DEDİ Kİ, “KURTARMAM LAZIM, BANA EN İYİ ADAMLARINIZI VERİN”* 
İşçileri kurtarmak için önce bacadan girilmeye çalışıldı ama baca çöktü. Durum karışıktı. Bunun üzerine Maden Bakanı şili Devlet Maden İşletmesi CODELCO’ya, “Bana en iyi adamlarınızı verin, işçileri kurtarmam lazım.” dedi.

*ANDREW SUGRAET GELDİ*
CODELCO kurtarma işlerinde çok uzman olan bir elemanını yolladı; Andrew Sugraet. Andrew Sugraet geldi ama durum çok zordu.

*BAKAN DüNYADAN YARDIM İSTEDİ*
Devlet Başkanı Pinera ve Maden Bakanı Golborne bunun üzerine dünyadan yardım istemeye karar verdiler. 

*NASA, AVUSTRALYA, KANADA, ALMANYA YARDIM ETTİ* 
Avustralya, Almanya, Kanada, Güney Afrika ve de NASA’dan yardım istendi. NASA ve bu ülkelerin her biri bize kurtarmanın nasıl olabileceği konusunda teknik planlar yolladılar. Bu planların tamamı değerlendirildi. Maden kazasının 16. gününde zaten maden işçilerinin ölmediğini anlamıştık. Dünyadan gelen teknik önerileri onlarla koordinasyon içersinde uyguladık ve işçilerimiz kurtardık.”

*AAA, 5 AYDIR YERİN ALTINDALAR MI?*
şili Maden Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Espinoza Gazeteport’un 5 aydır ölü bedenleri yerin altında olan iki maden işçisinden söz etmesi üzerine, “Aaaa, öyle mi, hala yerin altındalar mı?” tepkisini verdi.

*şİLİ BüYüKELüİSİ LUİS PALMA DA GAZETEPORT’A KONUşTU* 
üte yandan şili’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi Luis Palma da Gazeteport’a konuştu ve şunları söyledi:

“Dünyadan yardım aldık. üünkü işçilerimizi muhakkak kurtarmak istiyorduk. Biz dünyanın yardımına açığız. Birgün bizim yardımımız olabilirse, biz de seve seve herkese yardım ederiz.”



*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*ERTUğRUL GüNAY üMER EL BEşİR'İ TANIYOR MU?*



12.10.2010 12:19

47. Antalya Altın Portakal Film Festivali başladığından beri filmlerden çok jüri üyeliği için özel konuk olarak davet edilen dünyaca ünlü yönetmen Emir Kusturica ile gündemde. Kusturica’nın Antalya’ya gelmesinden itibaren başta Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay olmak üzere değişik kişilerden çeşitli tepkiler gelirken, bu tepkilere muhalif sesler de yükseldi.

Yoğun spekülasyonların ardından, Kusturica festival jüri üyeliğinden çekilerek Türkiye’den ayrıldı. Antalya’da kendisini hedef gösterdiği gerekçesiyle Bakan Günay’ı “*düşman ilan ettiği*” basın toplantısında ise şunları söyledi: _“Bakan beni hedef gösterdi. Bir ay önce bakanın kendi partisinden bir belediye beni davet etti ve başörtülü kadınlar şarkılarımla dans ettiler, beni gururlandırdılar. (…)Bursa'daki konserden 1,5 ay sonra bir kültür bakanı ile karşı karşıyayım. Gelmediğini söylüyor çünkü soykırımı destekleyen bir insan festivale katılıyormuş. Benim üyesi olduğum Sırbistan'ın Bosna'daki Müslümanlara karşı işlediği suçlara her zaman tavır aldım ve mesafe koydum. Bosna'da olduğu gibi benim ulusumda da işlenen cinayetlere karşı tavır koydum ve protesto ettim. (…)Bir kez daha ifade ediyorum: Hayatım boyunca asla ve asla insanlığa karşı işlenmiş bir suça destek olmadım. (…) Nihai olarak, özellikle Bosna'da özellikle katledilen Müslümanlar için üzüntümü bir kez daha ifade ediyorum. Kültür Bakanı, sinema öğrencilerinin benden ders alamamalarının sorumlusu olacaktır. Bir jüri üyesi olarak bir toplantıya katılıp ayrıca da öğrencilere workshop yapacaktım. Bu çok istediğim bir şeydi ama bunu yapmayacağım. üünkü öğrencilere 50 bodyguard eşliğinde bir şey anlatamazsınız. Belki o bunu daha iyi yapabilir”_.

Aynı Kusturica daha önce de Türkiye’de kendisi hakkında konuşulanlara “*birleşik Yugoslavya*” örneği üzerinden karşılık vermişti. ünlü yönetmene göre Yugoslavya ABD ve AB’nin Balkanları yeniden şekillendirme planları çerçevesinde bölünmüş; böl ve yönet politikasının kurbanı olmuştur!

Bu olayın Kusturica tarafı.

Bir de Bakan Günay ve AKP boyutu var tabii… 


*AKP – üMER EL BEşİR İLİşKİSİ* 
Anti-emperyalist ve sosyalist bir siyasi duruşa sahip olması ile tanınan Kusturica’nın Altın Portakal jüri üyeliği konusuna tepki gösteren Bakan Günay ise şunları söylemişti: _“Antalya Film Festivali hepimizin önemsediği bir sanat ekinliği. Bakanlık olarak yıllardır destekliyoruz. Başka bir vesile ile Antalya'ya gideceğim ancak katılmayacağım. üünkü önemli bir sinema adamı Emir Kusturica ancak Balkanlar'da yaşanan iç savaş sırasında sadece kendi halkının duyarlılıklarına karşı değil savaş konusunda da, ortak insanlık dünyasının benimsediği değerler karşısında olumsuz, anlamsız, sevimsiz bir tutum aldı. Hepimizi üzdü bu. Ben savaş sırasında Bosna'ya gittim. Kamuoyundan yükselen sese duyarsız kalamam o yüzden katılmayacağım”_.

Buraya kadar güzel.

Peki, geçmişte bundan farklı durumlar yaşanmadı mı?

Değerli okurlar,

Buyurun size bir çifte standart örneği:

Son yıllarda AKP hükümeti ile Sudan lideri ümer el Beşir’in dostluğunu hatırlayacaksınız.

Hani şu ülkesinde 2003’ten beri devletin silahlı kuvvetlerinin yanı sıra Jancevid adlı paramiliter bir örgüt, Halk Polisi, Göçebe Polis ve Sınır İstihbarat Muhafızları gibi milis kuvvetler kurup, köy baskınları, kitlesel cinayetler ve tecavüzlerle Sudan’da kendine muhalif unsurları tüm dünyanın gözleri önünde ortadan kaldıran ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu Sudan’da 300 binden fazla masum sivili öldüren ve tüm ülke genelinde 1,5 milyon kişiyi mülteci kamplarında yaşamaya mahkÃ»m eden idarenin başındaki ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu ülkesindeki sözüm ona “*isyancı*” Arap kabilelere yönelik Afrika tarihinin en büyük katliamlarını gerçekleştiren ümer el Beşir!

Hani sadece Darfur’da iki milyona yakın insanı “*zorla*” yerinden eden ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu Uluslar arası Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından ülkesinde etnik temizlik yapmak yüzünden yargılanıp, *“insanlık suçlusu”* ilan edilerek hakkında uluslar arası tutuklama kararı çıkarılan ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu dünyanın görev başında iken hakkında dava açılmış ilk Uluslar arası Ceza Mahkemesi “*zanlısı*” devlet başkanı olan ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu hakkında çıkarılan bu karar sonrası birkaç küçük devletçik dışında tek “*açık*” uluslar arası desteği AKP’den gören ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu dünya üzerinde gidebildiği birkaç ülkeden birisinin Türkiye olmasının AKP hükümeti tarafından sağlandığı ümer el Beşir!

Hani şu Anıtkabir ziyaretinde yanındaki acayip kılıklı yardımcısıyla Anıtkabir’in ve Atatürk’ün, dolayısıyla da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin manevi şahsiyetine hakaret etmesine AKP hükümetinin gıkını çıkarmadığı ümer el Beşir!

Ve daha niceleri…

şimdiiii…

Sayın Bakan Günay’a sormak gerek:

Sayın Bakan, Kusturica için “*ortak insanlık dünyasının benimsediği değerler karşısında olumsuz, anlamsız, sevimsiz bir tutum aldı*” diyorsunuz, peki ya ümer el Beşir? Onu *“ortak insanlık dünyasının”* neresine yerleştiriyorsunuz?

Sayın Bakan, partiniz ve hükümetiniz Uluslar arası Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından insanlık suçlusu ilan edilerek tüm dünyadan tecrit edilen ümer el Beşir’e “*inadına*” sahip çıkarken neredeydiniz? Siz o partinin bir mensubu, o kabinenin bir bakanı değil miydiniz?

Sayın Bakan, “*insanlığın ortak değerleri*” üzerine olan hassasiyetiniz zaman ve mekana göre değişiyor mu yoksa?


*Ali Bilgenoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*AKP iktidarındaki Türkiye’den ileri demokrasi manzaraları*



12 Eylül Referandumu öncesi Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Anayasa değişikliğine ‘Evet’ çıkması halinde “*12 Eylül Darbecilerini Yargılayacağız*” ve “*Türkiye İleri Demokrasiye Geçecek*” demişti.

şimdi, referandum sonrası gerçekleşen ileri demokrasi uygulamalarına bir bakalım;

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun yeni üyeleri, AKP yandaşları arasından seçildi ve kamu taşıt alımları yasaklanmış olmasına karşın, hepsine son model makam araçları satın alındı.

Refrandum sonrası yargılanması beklenen! , 12 Eylül’ün mimarı *Kenan Evren*’in maaşı *11.400* liradan *12.300*TL’ye çıkarıldı.

Taksim Meydanı’ndaki kanlı canlı bomba eyleminden sonra, eylemi PKK’nın yaptığına inanmadığını söyleyen Başbakan Erdoğan’ın açıklamaları ardından, saldırıyı PKK’nın bir kolu olan TAK(Kürdistan üzgürlük şahitleri) üstlendi. Bu arada, PKK’dan ‘*seçim barajını düşürün bizde eylemleri durduralım*’,mesajı geldi.

Susturulan muhalif gazeteci-yazar, asker, bilim adamları ve aydınların listelerine yenileri eklenmeye devam ederken, düzmece operasyonlarla hücrelerde tutulan aydınların durumunda bir adım dahi ilerleme sağlanamadı.

Hak arayan öğrenciler, “*özgür ve özerk*” olduğu iddia edilen üniversite kampuslarında polisin orantısız güç kullanımıyla dayak yedi.

YüK’ün türban açılımıyla, türbanlı öğrenciler Anayasa’ya aykırı olarak derslere girerken, bunu fırsat bilinler, ilköğretime kadar türbanlı öğrencileri sokarken, Manisa’da bir ilköğretim okulunda bir öğretmen, “*kulağına küpe taktığı için, ceza aldı ve köydeki bir okula sürgün edildi.*” Bu arada, teke indirilen Cumhuriyet Bayramı recep’tion’uyla türban, devlet en önemli resmi protokolüne de girmiş oldu. Ayrıca, Cumhur’un Başı Gül bugün,’t*ürban zaten fiiliyata girdi,yasası da sonra yapılır*’,buyurdu.

İktidar, yeni yılda memura ve emekliye %4+%4’lük sadaka zammını layık görürken, sadece gıdadaki fiyat artışları yıllık bazda %17’e ulaştı. İstanbul’da toplu taşımacılıkta kullanılan AKP’il’de öğrenciye en düşük %11,7 aktarmalarda %114’de varan zamlar uygulandı.

Geçim sıkıntısına düşen milyonlarca vatandaş yaşamlarını sürdürebilmek için bankalardan aldıkları tüketici kredilerine ve kredi kartlarına sarılırken, hükümet, “*yoksul halka bir tekme de bizden”*diyerek, tüketici kredileri ve kredi kartı borçlularından alınan %10 oranındaki KKDF(Kaynak Kullanımı Destekleme Fonu) kesintisini %15’e çıkartırken, referandumda ‘*Evet*’ destekçisi olduğunu açıklayan yandaş sendika Hak-İş’e, daha öncede yandaşlara verildiği gibi Halkbankası’ndan çok düşük ve uzun vadeli 400.000TL kredi verilmesini sağladı.

Cumhuriyet tarihi boyunca Türk halkının dişinden tırnağından artırarak kurulan Petkim, Telekom gibi onlarca tesisi,kamu arazisini yabancılara yok pahasına satan iktidar, bu kez dünyanın 1.sınıf tarım arazileri arasında bulunan *Manisa Gediz Havzası*‘nda bir ingiliz firmasına nikel madeni çıkartması için izin verdi.Böylece,bu yabancı maden devi ve onların yerli işbirlikçileri 4,2 milyar dolarlık bir servetin sahibi olurlarken, 300.000 ağacın ve tarım arazilerinin yok olmasının, asit yağmurlarıyla bir çevre felaketinin davetiyesi çıkatılmış oldu.

Dünyadaki en pahalı benzini kullanan Türk halkı, iktidarın uyguladığı yanlış tarım ve hayvancılık politikaları sonucu 40 TL’e kadar çıkan et fiyatlarıyla dünyada en pahalı et yiye(n)meyen vatandaş ünvanı aldı.

Skandal üstüne skandal yaşanan, yaz-boz tahtasına dönen ve milyonlarca mağdur yaratan eğitim sistemini; 1(ana sınıfı)+4(ilköğretim)+4(oratöğretime hazırlık)+4(Orta öğretim) olmak üzere toplam 13 yıla çıkartmayı planlayan iktidar, bu yolla, arka planda, İmam Hatip Ortaokulları projesini de hayata geçirecek fırsatı yaratmış oldu.

İstanbul, Dünya Bankası kredileriyle özelleştirilen sağlık sisteminin en önemli ayağı olan sağlık ocaklarının tasfiye edilerek yerine getirilmeye çalışılan aile hekimliği uygulamasıyla tanıştı.

Böylece, 2011 yılı seçimlerden sonra paralı hale getirileecek aile hekimliği uygulamaları için 87 yıllık cumhuriyetin kazanımı olan sağlık ocakları, levhaları sökülerek bir gecede yerlerini aile hekimliği tabelalarına bırakmış oldu.

AKP iktidarı ve yandaşları, CHP içinde meydana gelen güçler dengesi savaşını ellerini ovuşturarak keyifle izlerken, Başbakan; sanki, halkın sorunlarını çözmesi gereken ve iktidarda olan parti kendileri değilmiş gibi CHP’yi halkın sorunlarından uzaklaşmak ve koltuk derdine düşmekle suçlarken, 2 bakanını da yanına alarak Ankara’da Pelit adlı pastaneler zincirinin açlışını yapıyordu.

Bu arada, AKP genişletilmiş il başkanları toplantısında,Başbakan; yaptıklarını anlatarak ‘*tüm bunlar, geldiğimiz nokta bize yetmez, daha ileri, daha ileri demokrasi, daha büyük Türkiye istiyoruz*’, demiş.

Ne diyelim, *Allah, milletimizi bundan daha ileri demokrasiden korusun !*


*Bülent KIRAN /* SKYTURK.NET / 7 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Fabrika' kurun diyen kadına Bakan'dan sert cevap*

*"Kendi ailende iş adamı varsa, gelsin fabrika yapsın."*

*13 Kasım 2010 Cumartesi, 19:54:04* 

 

Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı Mustafa Demir, Samsun'un Ayvacık İlçesi'nde belediye tarafından yapımı tamamlanan asfalt yol, pazaryeri ve hayvan pazarının toplu açılış törenine katıldı. Bakan Demir, eşi ve kardeşlerine iş bulabilmek için ilçesine fabrika kurulmasını isteyen kadına, "Kendi ailende iş adamı varsa, gelsin fabrika yapsın" karşılığını verdi.

*Davut AKTAş / SAMSUN (AHT)*

Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı Mustafa Demir, AK Parti iktidarının Türkiye'yi önemli bir noktaya taşıdığını ifade ederek, gelişimin sadece kentlerde değil, ilçelerde ve köylerde de yaşandığını söyledi.

Bakan Demir, ''Kimse kimseden yoktan var etmeyi beklemiyor ve beklememeli de. Aslında biz Türkiye'de hep geçmişte mevcut imkanımızı iyi değerlendirecek insanları aradık durduk yıllar yılı ve de bulduk. İnsana sahip çıkan, mesaisini hizmete adayan sorumlu bir yönetim işbaşına gelince durum bu oluyor. üok büyük mesafeler katettik, ulaşımda, eğitimde, sağlıkta güzel gelişmeler yaptık, isteyip de yapamadığımız bugüne kadar hiçbir şey yok ve inşallah bundan sonra da olmayacak. Bugün burada, bunun bir örneğini yaşıyoruz. 8 yıl içinde Türkiye çok farklı bir yere geldi. Biz bunları anlatıyoruz. Biz bunları yaptık ama bunları yapma fırsatını siz verdiniz'' şeklinde konuştu.

*"AİLENDE İş ADAMI VARSA, GELSİN FABRİKA YAPSIN*"

Bugün gelinen noktada Ayvacık'ın da 10 yıl öncesine göre çok farklı bir ilçe olduğunu belirten Bakan Demir, bunun kendilerine destek veren ilçe halkı sayesinde olduğunu ifade etti. Demir'in konuşması sırasında, Hatice Türe adlı kadın, Bakan Demir'e seslenerek, Ayvacık ilçesinde iş sahası açılmasını istedi.

Hatice Türe'yi kürsüye çağıran ve kendisini dinleyen Demir, Türe'nin, gurbetteki eşinin Türkiye'de yanında çalışmasını istediğini öğrendi. Demir, Türe'ye, gurbette de olsa eşinin bir işi olduğunu belirterek, önceliklerinin işsiz gençler olduğunu söyledi. Bakan Demir, kadına, "Kendi ailende iş adamı varsa, gelsin fabrika yapsın. Biz ona arsa temin etmede, elektriği, suyu getirmede yardımcı oluruz" karşılığını verdi.


HABERTüRK

----------


## bozok

*Oktay Ekşi ile savaş, Kürtçe diye kalkışanlarla barış!*



“Bundan sonra BDP olarak gerek poliste, gerek savcıda ve gerek mahkemelerde sadece kendi ana dillimizi kullanacağız. Hiç kimse bizim bu kararımızdan dönmemizi beklemesin.” 

Bu sözler DTP Merkez Yürütme Kurulu toplantısı sonrasında Eşbaşkan Selahattin Demirtaş tarafından edilmiştir.

Soruyorum bu ifadeler kalkışma değil midir?

Anadilin Türkçe olduğu Anayasasında yazılı olan bu ülkede ayrı bir dilin bu şekilde dayatılmasının adı örtülü bir başkaldırıdan başka bir şey olamaz!
Hayır bunu yapan marjinal militanlar değil, bizatihi parlamentoda bulunan vekillerdir!

Yapılan bu densizlik karşısında bu ülkenin Cumhurbaşkanı ya da Başbakan’ı ne mi yapıyor?

Devletin başı konumunda olan Abdullah Gül’ün bu sözlerden rahatsız olduğuna dair en küçük bir belirti yok!

Keza hükümetin başı sıfatı ile Tayyip Erdoğan da suskun!

O Tayyip Erdoğan ki istisnasız her şeye müdahil olmasıyla bilinir.

Mesela bir gazeteci yani Oktay Ekşi’nin malum sürç-ü lisanına bile özür dilemesine rağmen savaş açabilmişti.

Oktay Ekşi’nin bir gafına cenk ilanları yapan Başbakanımız her ne hikmetse illa da Kürtçe diye başkaldıran PKK pardon, DTP güruhunu görmezden geliyor.

Bu durumda Tayyip Bey’e göre ülke için tehdit “Yaşasın Kürdistan” diyenler değil de, “Yaşasın Türkiye” diyen Oktay Ekşi mi oluyor!

Olur mu öyle şeyler demeyin, yaşananlar ortada!

Abdullah Gül ya da Tayyip Erdoğan’ın PKK eşkıyası ile onun TBMM’deki uzantılarını bir kez olsun yerden yere vurduklarına hiç şahit oldunuz mu?
Tam tersine ikisi de PKK’nın işlediği cinayetleri TSK’ya yıkmak isteyen malum odaklara Erzincan örneğinde olduğu gibi örtülü destekler vermişlerdi!

İki hafta önce bile Taksim’de yaşanan malum canlı bomba olayında bu ülkenin Başbakan’ı adeta PKK’yı aklarcasına peşin peşin provakasyon ifadesini kullanmadı mı?

Buradan hareketle söyleyeceğimiz şudur:

Bu ülkenin birinci sorunu aslında PKK değildir. ülkenin Silahlı Kuvvetlerini bile ondan daha tehlikeli gören iktidardaki zihniyettir!

Büyük birikim sahibi olan Hüsamettin Cindoruk doğru söylemiştir.
Evet bu ülkede çok yakın bir geçmişe kadar iç tehdit kapsamında olanlar bugün iktidardadırlar.

üyle olduğu için de üniterlik ve birliktelik için kalbi çarpan 
Oktay Ekşi ve onun gibiler bugün PKK’dan daha tehlikeli olarak 
sunuluyor.

Eyvahlar olsun!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 14 Kasım 2010

----------


## bozok

*5. mars!*

 

Milli meselelerde önce çıkış yapıp 
sonra geri adım atan Başbakan’ın
son mağlubiyeti, füze kalkanı oldu

Lizbon’da onaylanan füze kalkanı anlaşması, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın dış politikadaki başarısızlık ve tutarsızlıklarını da tescilledi. İşte Erdoğan’ın keskin çıkış ve geri adımları:

*1- İsveç’e bir parladı, söndü*
İsveç, Ermeni yalanlarını onayladı; elçiyi çekti, 19 gün sonra geri yolladı.

*2- İsrail’e 2 defa patinaj yaptı*
Alçak koltuk ve Mavi Marmara krizlerinde elçiyi çekti, yine geri gönderdi.

*3- Gitmem dedi, ABD’ye gitti*
Ermenİ tasarısına kızdı. 6 gün sonra “Gitmiyorum” dediği zirveye katıldı.

*4- Rasmussen’e NATO ikramı*
3 Nİsan’da itiraz etti, 4 Nisan’da “Obama garantör oldu” deyip destekledi.

*5- Füze kalkanında da zikzak!*
“Komuta bizde olmazsa kabul etmeyiz” dediği anlaşmaya da boyun eğdi!

*ünce ‘hayır’, sonra ‘evet’*
Birçok milli meselede politik çıkışlar yapması, hemen ardından da geri adım atmasıyla bilinen Başbakan Erdoğan şimdi de, “Komuta bizde olmazsa kabul etmeyiz” dediği “NATO’nun füze kalkanı sistemi”ni onayladı


*Haber: Bilun üELİK*

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, 
8 yıl boyunca tepki gösterdiği birçok konuda daha sonra geri adım attı. 
İşte Erdoğan’ın keskin çıkış ve geri adımlarından bazıları:

*Rasmussen’e NATO ikramı*
Danimarka’da Peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed’e yönelik çirkin karikatürler ve PKK’nın yayın organı ROJ TV’nin yayınına verilen destek nedeniyle bu ülkenin başbakanı Anders Fogh Rasmussen’in NATO Genel Sekreteri olmasına önce karşı çıkan Erdoğan, “dünya barışına katkı sağlayacağı konusunda şüpheleri olduğunu” söyledi. Rasmussen’in Roj TV’nin yayınlarını engellememesi ve geçmişteki karikatür krizi sırasında takındığı tavrın, onun için eksi puan olduğunu vurgulayan Erdoğan, aradan bir gün bile geçmeden adaylığa destek verdi. Erdoğan, buna gerekçe olarak da “üekincelerimizin Obama garantörlüğünde çözüldüğüne yönelik bilgiler gelmesi üzerine ’olur’ verdik” dedi.

*Gitmem dedi, ABD’ye gitti*
Başbakan Erdoğan, Ermeni tasarısının ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nde kabulü sonrası gösterdiği tepkiden de çark etti. Washington Büyükelçisi Namık Tan’ın, 5 Mart’ta Türkiye’ye çağrılmasının ardından 6 Nisan’da yine Washington’a yolculandı. ABD’ye gitmeyeceğini açıklayan Erdoğan da 12 Nisan’da ABD’deki Nükleer Güvenlik Zirvesi’ne katıldı.

*İsveç’e sadece parladı*
Başbakan Erdoğan, İsveç Parlamentosu’nun Ermeni idddialarını içeren tasarıyı kabul etmesine sert tepki gösterdi. 

11 Mart’ta İsveç Büyükelçisi Zergun Korutürk Türkiye’ye çağrıldı ve Erdoğan’ın bu ülkeye ziyareti iptal edildi. Büyükelçi Korutürk, 19 gün sonra yine İsveç’teki makamına döndü.

*İsrail’e iki defa patinaj*
İsrail Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Ayalon, üelikkol’u makamına davet edip, kendisininkinden alçak bir koltukta oturttu. Ardından da İsrailli gazetecilere dönüp, İbranice, “Görüyorsunuz, o bizden aşağıda oturuyor, biz yüksekteyiz ve burada sadece İsrail bayrağı var” dedi. Bu gelişmenin ardından Başbakan Erdoğan’ın direktifleri doğrultusunda üelikkol, Ankara’ya çağrıldı. Bir süre sonra da üelikkol yeniden İsrail’e gönderildi. İsrail’in Türk yardım gemisine düzenlediği ve saldırının ardından bir kriz daha yaşandı. Büyükelçimizi 3 Haziran’da yine geri çağrıldı. 21 Temmuz’da da geri gönderildi.


*Füze kalkanı projesinde zikzak çizdi*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın son yenilgisi füze kalkanı projesi oldu. Erdoğan, 9 Kasım tarihinde Reuters’a yaptığı özel açıklamada, NATO’nun kurmayı planladığı füze savunma sistemi konusunda nihai kararlarını bazı noktalar netleştikten sonra vereceklerini söylemişti. Erdoğan “Projede netleşmesi gereken teknik bazı konular var. Sistemi kimin komuta edeceği, butona kimin basacağı gibi noktalar netleşmeli. Bu tür konular netleştiğinde, bu konudaki nihai kararımızı vereceğiz” demişti. 

Başbakan Erdoğan, bu açıklamasından bir hafta sonra 15 Kasım tarihinde, füze kalkanı projesinde komutanın Türkiye’de olması gerektiğini söylemişti. Erdoğan, “Topraklarımızın genelini kapsayacaksa, füze kalkanı projesinde komuta bizde olmalı.” demişti. Erdoğan şunları kaydetmişti: “NATO kapsamında atılacak bir adım ve bu işin komutasının kime verileceği önemli. Topraklarımızın genelinde böyle bir şey düşünülüyorsa bize verilmeli. Başka bir ülke adı burda belirlenemez. Yerleşim noktaları önemli, serpilme önemli. Nerede olacak, hangi irtifada olacak... Teknik kadrolarımız Bütün bunların üzerinde çalışmalarını yapıyorlar ve Lizbon zirvesinde görüşülerek mutabakat sağlanırsa ne ala, yoksa yapacak bir şey yok.” 

*Düğmeye NATO basar!’*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın füze sistemiyle ilgili yaptığı, “Komuta mutlaka Türkiye’ye verilmeli” açıklamasına NATO’dan anında cevap gelmişti. NATO Sözcüsü James Appathurai, Milliyet’e yaptığı açıklamada bu ilkeyi bir kez daha teyit ederek, “NATO operasyonu söz konusuysa, düğmeye NATO basar” demişti. 


20/11/2010 - 21:46:29 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*DEMOKRASİ AYAKLAR ALTINDA!*

 

Başbakan’ı protestoya cesaret eden öğrenciler biber gazı ve cop yedi, yerlerde sürüklendi.

AKP’nin referandum sonrası çiğnemeye başladığı ’ileri demokrasi’ sakızı, Ankara’dan Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı protesto etmeye gelen öğrencilerin polis tarafından İstanbul’a sokulmamasıyla tamamen çürüdü. üğrencilere uygulanan sertliğin dozu dikkat çekiciydi. 

*Açıkça anayasal suç işlendi*
üğrencİlerİn polis tarafından üamlıca’da durdurulup Ankara’ya geri gönderilmesiyle anayasal hakları olan seyahat özgürlükleri de açıkça ellerinden alınmış oldu. üamlıca gişelerde kimlik kontrolü yapan polis 3 saat tuttuğu öğrencileri geri yolladı.

*Protestoculara 1 yıl 3 ay hapis*
Kocaelİ’den gruba katılan yaklaşık 40 kişinin İzmit’te yürüyüş yapmak istemesine de polisin cevabı çok sert oldu. üıkan arbede sonrası 10 kişi gözaltına alındı. Geçen yıl Erdoğan’ı protesto eden 18 öğrenci de hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı.

*‘Protestocu’ açılımı!*
Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, rektörlere ‘demokratik açılım’ı anlatırken, tepki için İstanbul’a gelmek isteyen öğrenciler kente sokulmadı. şehirdekilere ise polisin müdahalesi sert oldu

*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ*

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ikinci kez rektörlerle bir araya geldi. Başbakan Erdoğan burada ’demokratik açılımı’ve ülkede domokrasinin nasıl geliştiğini anlatırken, güvenlik güçleri protestoculara göz açtırmadı. Başbakan’ı protesto etmek için ise bir grup öğrenci 3 otobüsle Ankara’dan yola çıktı. Ancak polis öğrencileri üamlıca gişelerinde durdurdu, İstanbul’a sokmadı. Gişelerde kimlik kontrolü yapılan öğrencilen 3 saat sonra geri gönderildi. Ancak Kurtköy’de bir dinlenme istasyonunda öğrenciler mola verdi. Polis öğrencilerin burada durmasına izin vermedi. Kurtköy’de otobüslerden inmek isteyen öğrencilere polis izin vermedi. Polisle öğrenciler arasında arbede yaşandı. Polis, uyarıları dikkate almayan öğrencilere biber gazı sıkarak müdahale etti. Bazı öğrenciler fenalık geçirdi. Erdoğan’ın İstanbul’daki rektörlerle buluşmasını protesto etmek isteyen öğrenci grubunun İstanbul’a girişine izin verilmemesinin ardından Kocaeli’den gruba katılan yaklaşık 40 kişi, İzmit’te izinsiz yürüyüş yapmak istedi. 

*üok sayıda gözaltı*
Polis gruba müdahale etti. Grup üyeleri polise yumurta attı. üok sayıda kişi gözaltına alındı. Bu arada, Dolmabahçe’de de protesto gösterileri vardı. Erdoğan’ın rektörlerle buluşmasını protesto etmek isteyen öğrenci gençlik sendikası üyesi bir grup Dolmabahçe’deki çalışma ofisine yürümek istedi. Polis tarafnıdan uyarılan grup yürüyüşe devam edince polis biber gazıyla müdahale etti. Gazdan etkilenenler kafelere dükkanlara sığınırken polis önlemlerini artırdı. Grup üyeleri tekrar yürüyüşe geçmeye çalışınca polisin müdühalesi sert oldu. Burada 10 kişi gözaltına alındı. Beyoğlu İlçe Emniyet Müdürü Osman Yıldırım ise, polisle çatışan gruptan bazı kişileri gözaltına almak istedi. Ancak grup üyeleri ellerindeki bayrak direkleriyle ilçe emniyet müdürüne saldırmaya başladı. Zor durumda kalan Yıldırım’ın yardımına çevik kuvvet polisleri yetişti. Polislerin müdürlerine saldıran eylemcilere müdahalesi çok sert oldu. Bundan yaklaşık 1 yıl önce İTü’de Başbakan Erdoğan’ı protesto eden 18 öğrenciye 1 yıl, 3’er ay hapis cezası verilmişti. 


*Yıldız: Belgeler önemli değil*
Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Taner, gazetecilerin Wikileaks internet sitesindeki belgelerle ilgili sorularını cevaplandırdı. Taner Yıldız, içinde bir kısım spekülatif, manipülatif cümlelerin de bulunduğunu gördükleri bu tür belgelerin enerji sektörüyle alakalı gerek Türkiye, gerek bölgedeki çalışmaları etkileyebilecek güçte olmadığını söyledi. Yıldız, “Gelişmelerden çalışmalarımız herhangi bir şekilde, olumsuz etkilenmeyecektir” dedi.


04/12/2010 - 23:43:32 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan nutuk atıyor!*

 

*Rektörlere ders verdi* 
Protestocu öğrenciler ‘ileri demokrasi’nin coplu, biber gazlı tadına bakarken, Başbakan Erdoğan da Dolmabahçe’de rektörlere ‘demokratik açılım’ı anlattı, etnik dillerde eğitime övgü yağdırdı.


*Barut değil mürekkep*
Erdoğan, “Artık bu ülkenin tüm evlatları bilgisayarının başında internet ağıyla tüm dünya ile görüşme, konuşma yapsın istiyoruz. Parmaklara barut kokusu değil, istiyoruz ki mürekkep bulaşsın” dedi.

*Rektörlere demokrasiyi anlattı*
Erdoğan, “Bu ülkenin tüm evlatlarının parmaklarına barut kokusu değil, mürekkep bulaşsın” dedi.
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Dolmabahçe’deki Başbakanlık üalışma Ofisi’nde gerçekleştirdiği rektörlerle buluşmada yaptığı konuşmada, ‘açılım’ı anlattı. Erdoğan, Wikileaks’de yayımlanan iddiaların ardından CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun sergilediği tutumu da eleştirdi. Başbakan Erdoğan, şunları söyledi: “Böyle bir ortamda, meseleyi hiç analiz etmeden, düşünmeden, üzerinde tartışmadan, istişare etmeden hemen ilk çıkan iddia ve iftiralara sarılmak, sığ, çapsız, vizyonsuz ve ufuksuz bir siyasetin göstergesinden başka bir şey olamaz. Devlet ciddiyetine sahip, vizyonu olan, dış politika diye bir derdi olan hiç kimse özellikle de hiçbir siyasetçi ortaya çıkan iddialara sevinç çığlığıyla sarılıp bunlardan medet ummaz, çare beklemez ve başbakanına ’İsviçre’den bunun belgesini al gel’ demez. Olmayan şeyin belgesi olmaz ve hukuktaki tabirle müfteri iddiasını ispatla mükelleftir.” 

*Etnik dil övgüsü!*
Erdoğan, ayrıca Türkiye’de başlayan etnik dillerde eğitime de övgü yağdırdı. Gazikent üniversitesi’nin Kürtçe, Arapça, İbranice ve Ermenice gibi dillerde seçmeli derse hazırlandığını ifade eden Erdoğan, Batman üniversitesi’nin çok dilli müzik korosuyla kültür ve sanat noktasında adeta çığır açtığını belirtti. Başbakan Erdoğan, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: “Artık bu ülkenin tüm evlatları bilgisayarının başında internet ağıyla tüm dünya ile görüşme, konuşma yapsın istiyoruz. Parmaklara barut kokusu değil, istiyoruz ki mürekkep bulaşsın. Anneler, askerden gelecek, dağdan inecek çocukları için gözlerini yollara dikmesin sabah, ’Allah zihin açıklığı versin’ diyerek çocuklarını uğurlasın, akşam üniversiteden gelecek çocuklarına yemekler hazırlasın, otursunlar afiyetle huzurlu bir şekilde yesinler istiyoruz.” 

*üğrenciye müdahaleye savunma*
Rektörler toplatısında bir konuşma yapan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik de, protestoları değerlendirdi. üelik, demokrasinin, her isteyenin, istediği zeminde ve zamanda, canı ne istiyorsa onu ifade edebildiği bir rejim ve sistem olmadığını idida etti. Hüseyin üelik, “Sizin demokratik hakkınız, başka insanların demokratik hakkını engellemeye başladığı andan itibaren biter. Gençler elbette gösteri, yürüyüş, miting yapabilir, pankart asabilir, kendini ifade edebilir ama bunlar belli usul ve esaslar çerçevesinde yapılır” diye konuştu.


04/12/2010 - 23:40:06 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*İçişleri Bakanı'ndan inanılmaz açıklama*

*"üğrenciler kendini yere atmış"* 



20.12.2010 *- 10:56*

*İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, İstanbul Dolmabahçe'deki öğrenci olaylarını değerlendirdi.* 


*ANKARA*- İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, Kanal 7’de yayımlanan "Başkent Kulisi" adlı programda, gündeme ilişkin soruları yanıtladı. Son aylarda üniversitelerde, belirli kesimlerde öğrencileri hareketlendirmek isteyenlerin var olduğunu belirten Atalay, bunu bildiklerini ve tespit ettiklerini kaydetti. 

Atalay, "Bunlar çok küçük oranlarda olan biraz daha uç diyebileceğimiz ama genelde biraz daha ulusalcı kesim içerisinde toplananlar. İstanbul’daki
rektörler toplantısında da 6 ayrı grup öğrenci vardı. Bunların geldikleri noktalar belirli. Bunların 4 tanesi polisin de korumasıyla geldiler.
Açıklamalarını yaptılar, mesajlarını verdiler ve gittiler ama 2 grup var ki bunların birisi Ankara ve Eskişehir’den gelenler bir de İstanbul’un içerisinden bir grup var, bunlar dağılmak istemediler, oraya girmek istediler. Olayları ben ekrandan seyrettim, o gün çekilenleri seyrettim. İlk defa polisin üzerine getirdikleri bayrakların sopalarıyla saldıran, vuran, hatta 3 polisi yaralayan öğrenciler..." diye konuştu. 

*İstanbul’daki olaylarda da polisin sonuna kadar çaba gösterdiğini vurgulayan Atalay, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: "Polis, belirli bir noktadan sonra öğrencileri uzaklaştırmak için gaz sıkmıştır, vurmamıştır. O yerde yatan bir kız öğrenci görüntüsü var, 40 yönden biz onu inceledik böyle bir görüntü niye meydana geldi diye. Böyle bir görüntü olmamalı. Onunla ilgili bir darbe yok. üok ileri saldıran, polise vuran öğrencilerden bir kısmını gözaltına alma teşebbüsü sırasında ekran görüntüsü vermek için kendini yere atanlar da oluyor. üğrencilerde olur bunlar. Bunun içerisinde belli bir grup var. Biz bunları tespit ettik, dosyamda var benim.* 

Geçen yıl Tekel işçileri eylemine katılmış, İstanbul’da Mc Donald eylemine katılmış, Samsun’daki eyleme katılmış, Ankara’da Siyasal Bilgiler
Fakültesinde yumurta atma eyleminde var. Bunlar öğrenci ama her yerde bu tür şeylerin içerisinde olan belli bir grup var. Bunların kim olduğu, nereden geldiği biliniyor. Bunların sayıları çok az çok büyük öğrenci kitlelerini filan temsil etmiyor. 

Ne olursa olsun yine de düşüncesini ifade etmek isteyene sonuna kadar müsamaha ediliyor. Belli bir noktadan sonra polis eğer güvenliği sağlamazsa o zaman polisi suçlar vatandaş. Yani bu olayları büyük bir olgunlukla tarafsızca, sabırla bütün boyutlarıyla incelediğinizde polisin gerekeni, fazlasını
yapmadığını görürsünüz." 

Küçük bir olayın polisin imajını yıkıp geçtiğini dile getiren Atalay, "Polis devletine mi gidiyoruz?" sorusuna "üyle şey olur mu, AK Parti ve polis devleti bunlar bir araya gelmez ki" şeklinde yanıtladı.

*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE DAVUTOğLU’NUN SIFIR SORUNU*

 

23.12.2010 *01:20*

Atanmış *Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu*’nun “*komşularla sıfır sorun*” isimli, Washington merkezli dış politikası, Türkiye’ye ağırlık kaybettirmeye devam ediyor. AKP’nin profil kaybettirdiği Türk dış politikası, uluslararası ilişkiler açısından gün geçtikçe onur kırıcı bir hal almaya başladı!

Son iki gündür yaşananlar bile, kolay kolay telafi edilemeyecek önemdedir.

*KIBRIS*
“Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi’nde yüzlerce Apoel taraftarının saldırısına uğrayan *Pınar Karşıyakalı* basketbolcular, sığındıkları soyunma odasında saatlerce mahsur kaldı. Lefkoşa’nın Rum kesimindeki spor salonunda oynanan maçın ardından Türkiye aleyhine sloganlar atan yüzlerce Apoel taraftarı tribünlerden sahaya indi. Taş ve sopalarla Pınar Karşıyakalı sporculara saldıran fanatik Rumlar, soyunma odasına sığınan takımımızı saatlerce içeride mahsur bıraktı. Salondaki 3 bin kişiye karşı sayıları 10’u ancak bulan Rum polisleri, taraftarlara engel olmakta yetersiz kaldı”. (1)

Rum Kesimi yönetiminin, gerginlik içinde geçeceği belli bir karşılaşmada sadece 10 kadar polis görevlendirmesi, zaten niyetleri ortaya koymaktadır! Kaldı ki, taraftarların maçtan günler önce, şu ifadelerle saldırıya hazırlandıkları ortadayken: “ ‘*Hep birlikte Yunan ruhunu köpeklere göstereceğiz*’, ‘Buradan canlı çıkış yok’, ‘*Yunanlıların kim olduğunu hatırlama vakti geldi*’”. (2)

Bu arada sporcularımızı karşılayan *Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış*’ın, “yaşananlar, Rum kesiminin adil, kalıcı bir uzlaşmayla bir arada yaşama isteğinde olmadığını bir kez daha ortaya koydu” (3) şeklindeki açıklaması, Kıbrıs’ta sekiz yıldır “*ver kurtul*” siyaseti izleyen AKP’nin dış politikasındaki başarısızlığının itirafı oldu! 

Bir başka başarısızlık itirafı da AKP’nin spordan sorumlu *Devlet Bakanı Faruk Nafiz üzak’*dan geldi: “Eğer biz Avrupa Birliği’nde bu zihniyette ülkelerle bir arada olacaksak, *ben AB’ye girmeyi istemiyorum*”! (4)

*YUNANİSTAN*
AKP hükümeti, taviz üzerine taviz vererek, Yunanistan’ın FIR hattı ihlalini engellemeye çalıştı. Atina ise tavizler karşısında, geri adım atmak şöyle dursun, gittikçe pervasızlaştı. Hükümetin FIR hattına umut için ürettiği yeni taktik ise tam bir diplomasi skandalı:

“Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'nin 100. kuruluş yıldönümü kapsamında 13-24 Haziran tarihleri arasında Konya’da düzenlenecek *Anadolu Kartalı Tatbikatı’*na Yunanistan Hava Kuvvetleri ilk kez davet edildi”. (5)

*ERMENİSTAN*
AKP’nin Azerbaycan’la “kardeşliği” hiçe sayarak ABD’nin isteği doğrultusunda uyguladığı “*Ermeni Açılımı*”, duvara çarpmış durumda. AKP açılımı ile sırasıyla uygulanan kilise ve müze jestlerinin, Azeri bayrağı yasaklamanın, protokol imzalamanın bedeli sadece Azerbaycan dostluğunun bozulması olmadı elbette…

Ermenistan, “dünyanın en etkili savunma sistemlerinden biri olarak kabul edilen *S-300 füzelerine sahip olduğunu*” açıkladı. (6)

Dahası, Türkiye’yi AKP üzerinden *Ermeni Açılımı*’na mecbur eden ABD, şimdilerde yeniden sözde soykırım iddiasını Ankara üzerinde kılıç gibi sallamaktadır. Türkiye birkaç gündür, ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Genel Kurulu’nun, tasarısı oylayıp oylamayacağıyla ilgili hop oturup, hop kalkmaktadır.

üstelik Beyaz Saray bir açıklama yaparak, *ABD Başkanı Obama*’nın, *Erdoğan*’ın gönderdiği “tasarı gündeme alınmasın” şeklindeki mektupla ilgili Genel Kurul nezdinde bir girişimde bulunmadığını da açıkladı!

*IRAK*
AKP iktidarı öncesi, Türkiye tarafındaki muhatabı en fazla Albay rütbesinde olan *Celal Talabani*, ABD’nin desteğiyle Irak Cumhurbaşkanı oldu ve Türkiye’nin iç politikasına müdahale etme noktasına kadar ulaştı. AKP’nin defalarca kırmızı halı sererek Ankara’da ağırladığı *Talabani*, şimdi de Ankara’daki “*demokratik özerklik*” tartışmasına “*ağabey*” olarak ağırlığını koymaya geldi. Talabani, “*demokratik üzerk Kürdistan*” kararı alan *Demokratik Toplum Kongresi*’nin eş başkanları *Ahmet Türk* ve *Aysel Tuğluk* ile görüştü.

Görüşmenin ardından kameraların karşısına geçen *Ahmet Türk*’ün sözleri, aslında *Talabani*’nin AKP üzerindeki “*ağabey*” rolüne işaret ediyordu: 

“Barışın sağlanması konusunda, önemli bir misyona sahip olan bir cumhurbaşkanı. Yine Kürt sorununun barışçıl yöntemlerle çözümü konunda büyük çaba içinde olduğunu görüyoruz. Tabii ki barışçıl bir sürecin gelişmesi için bugün yapacağı çalışmaların Türkiye'nin barışına yönelik katkılar sunacağına inanıyoruz”. (7)

Türk devletine rest çeker gibi yapılan bu görüşmelerin geldiği noktayı, herhalde en iyi *Aysel Tuğluk*’un, *Talabani*’ye, *Abdullah ücalan’ın selamını ilettiğini söylemesi* gösterdi!

*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül* ile 1.5 saatlik zirve yapan *Talabani*, NTV’ye önemli açıklamalar yaptı. “*Kürt Açılımı tarihi fırsattır*” diyen *Talabani*, “*iki dillilik, kültürel zenginliktir*” (8) demeyi de ihmal etmedi! Sürece müdahil olan *Talabani*, yetinmeyip, “*çözüm için elinden geleni yapacağını*” belirtti!

Bu arada, ana muhalefet partisi CHP’nin büyük suskunluk içinde izlediği sürece, AKP’den de “dolaylı destek” geldi! AKP, “BDP-DTK-PKK”nın “*demokratik özerk Kürdistan*” ilanına, “*Cizre ve Yüksevova’yı il yapma*” (9) açılımıyla harç sağladı!

*SONUü*

Atanmış *Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu*’nun “*komşularla sıfır sorun*” isimli dış politikasının geldiği yer burası…

Ancak AKP’nin uygulamaları, Türkiye’yi hem içte, hem de dışta, yamaçtan aşağı yuvarlanan bir kayaya, taşa dönüştürmüş durumda…

Türkiye dümensiz bir şekilde, uçuruma yuvarlanıyor…


*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

*KAYNAKLAR:*

*1* www.hurriyet.com.tr, 22 Aralık 2010 
*2* www.ntvmsnbc.com, 22 Aralık 2010
*3* www.htspor.com, 22 Aralık 2010
*4* www.milliyet.com.tr, 22 Aralık 2010
*5* Cumhuriyet, 21 Aralık 2010
*6* www.gazetevatan.com, 21 Aralık 2010
*7* www.haberturk.com, 22 Aralık 2010
*8* www.ntv.com.tr, 22 Aralık 2010
*9* Milliyet, 22 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*Uyusun millet!*



Günlerdir tartışıyoruz: İki resmi dil, ayrı bayrak özsavunma, Kürtçe eğitim, ayrı meclis...

Demokratik Toplum Kongresi’nin üzerk Kürdistan projesi kapsamında öne sürdüğü talepler için herkes bir şeyler söyledi; sadece Başbakan konuşmuyor. Niye?

İçişleri Bakanı Atalay “Biz bu konularda acele açıklamalar yapma yanlısı değiliz” dedi ama kimseyi inandıramaz.

Silivri’deki davalar, ilhamı vukuundan önce AKP hükmi şahsiyetinde doğmuş, delilleri daha sonra baskınlarda toplanmış, imzasız ihbar mektupları ve gizli tanık ifadeleri ile tamamlanmış iddianamelere dayanmıyor mu?

üstünde “Kürt Açılımı” yazan boş dosya bir yıldan beri terör şantajıyla her şeyi alacaklarını hayal eden ayrılıkçı güçler tarafından doldurulmuştur.

üylesine uçmuştur ki bunu yapanlar AKP önderlerinin adeta dili tutulmuştur.

*CHP de merak etti*

İlk tepkiyi neden sonra AKP’li Meclis Başkanı şahin vermiş ve “başka meclis peşinde koşanların sonuçlarına katlanacakları” uyarısında bulunmuştur. Günler sonra Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümer üelik, Kürt taleplerinin demokrasiye sabotaj ve suikast teşebbüsü olduğunu söylemiştir.

Kürt açılımını yöneten İçişleri Bakanı Atalay hükümet adına iki gün önce görüş açıkladı. 

Tek devlet, tek bayrak, tek resmi dilin Türkiye’nin tartışmaya açık konuları olmadığını öne sürdü.

Topluma mal olalı bir hafta oldu ama Başbakan’dan Demokratik üzerklik Projesi adı verilen bölücü plana yönelik tek bir değerlendirmesi duyulmadı.

CHP lideri Kılıçdaroğlu, bu sessizliğe anlam veremediklerini söyledi dün.

“Başbakan’ın sessiz kalması acaba perde arkasında yapılan görüşmelerin bir sonucu mudur?” diye sordu.

CHP lideri konuşmaya mecbur etmek için Başbakan’ı tahrik ediyor olmalı.

Ama ima etmeye çalıştığı şey inanılır gibi değil. Erdoğan’ın konuşup konuşmamasını İmralı mahkÃ»mu ile devlet arasında sürdüğü söylenen görüşmelerde pazarlık konusu yapmayacağını herkes tahmin edebilir.

*Rezalette son perde*

Afallayan yandaşların şimdi seçimlere altı ay kalmışken seçmen kitlesini tedirgin edecek çıkışlar yapmaktan sakınması için BDP Genel Başkanı Demirtaş’a “çeneni tut“ öğütleri verdiklerini görünce akla şu geliyor:

Habur’da başlayan rezaletin son perdesi iktidar önderlerini korkutmuştur.

Başbakan’ın suskunluğu tartışmayı soğutmak amaçlıdır.

Aksi halde AKP oy kaybına uğrayacaktır. Seçmenin bu konulardaki hassasiyeti beklenmedik sonuçlar doğurabilir çünkü.

Halk “Ayrılıkçılar bu cüreti nereden alıyor?” diye sorunca cevabı bulmakta hiç zorluk çekmiyor.

O nedenle AKP iktidarı için çıkar yol kendini savunmak değildir.

Uyutmak, unutturmaktır.

ünümüzdeki günlerde aklımızı alt üst edecek bomba haberlerle uyanabilir, yeni darbeci örgütlerin kitlesel gözaltıları ile hayretlere düşebiliriz! 


*Güngör MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 26 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*ERDOğAN ‘TüRK ORDUSU İşGALCİ DEğİLDİR’ DİYEMEDİ!*

 

08.01.2011 *10:48*

Sekiz yıldır uygulandığına göre, hitabet sanatının altın ilkesi olsa gerek: Söyleyecekleriniz dolu değilse, bol alkış için mutlaka bağırın!

*Başbakan Erdoğan* bu sanatı, son olarak, *Yunanistan Başbakanı Papandreu*’nun yüzüne karşı söylediği “*Türk Ordusu Kıbrıs’ta işgalci*” suçlamasına karşı uyguladı!

Erzurum’da sahneye önce *Papandreu* çıktı ve misafir olduğunu da bir yana bırakıp, haddini aşarak, Kıbrıs’ta Türk Ordusu’nu işgalci ilan etti! *Papandreu*’dan sonra söz alan *Başbakan Erdoğan* esti, gürledi ve şunları söyledi:

*ERDOğAN “ANLAşMAK İSTİYORUZ” DİYE BAğIRDI*
“Burgenstock’ta bizzat işin başındaydım ve orada kapandık, çalışmalara başladık. Ne yapacaktık? Kıbrıs sorununu çözecektik. İmzalar atıldı ve atılan imzalara rağmen 26 Nisan 2004'te AB bu işi çözme noktasında kararlı olduğunun sinyallerini verdi. Oybirliği ile o gün karar verildi. Kuzey Kıbrıs’a uygulanan izolasyon son bulacaktı. Sorun son buldu mu? Bulmadı. Peki ben bir başbakan olarak, bir siyasetçi olarak sorumlu bir kimlikteki insan olarak ne yapayım? Karşımdakilerin yaptığı bu. Oy birliği ile karar alıyorsunuz, hala bu kararı Kuzey Kıbrıs’a uygulamıyorsunuz. Hala izolasyon var. Ve hep siz verirsiniz. Kuzey Kıbrıs versin, Türkiye versin. Kusura bakmayın. *Masaya oturacağız*, karşılıklı menfaat esasına dayalı olarak bu işi çözeceksek çözeceğiz.

“Ben buradan, Erzurum’dan, siz büyükelçilerimiz vasıtasıyla tüm dünyaya şu mesajımızı bir kez daha iletmek istiyorum; Türkiye olarak biz sadece ve sadece barıştan yanayız. *Biz, kendimiz için istediğimiz kadar, her ülke için huzur istiyor, istikrar istiyor, refah istiyoruz*. Bölgemizde olsun, küresel ölçekte olsun, haktan, uluslararası hukuktan, dayanışma ve paylaşmadan öte hiçbir gaye taşımıyoruz. Israrla ve altını çizerek bir kez daha söylüyorum; biz artık silahlara değil, eğitime; mayınlara değil sağlığa; tel örgülere değil, otoyollara, demiryollarına; çocuk katili olan füzelere, kitle imha silahlarına değil, çocukların umutla büyüyeceği yarınlara yatırım yapan bir dünya görmek istiyoruz. Biz artık enerjisini, mesaisini, çatışmaya değil uzlaşmaya, ayrışmaya değil ittifaka, yıkmaya değil yapmaya sarf eden bir dünya görmek, böyle bir dünyada yaşamak istiyoruz.

“Kusura bakmayın ama hayvanlar koklaşa koklaşa, insanlar konuşa konuşa denir. Biz de konuşarak anlaşmak istiyoruz. Gerilim ortamını birileri tahrik ediyor”. (1) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

*Başbakan Erdoğan* esti gürledi ama, “Türk Ordusu Kıbrıs’ta işgalcidir” diyerek haddini aşan Papandreu’ya karşı tek bir somut şey söylemedi! Dahası, “*Türk Ordusu işgalci değildir*” diyemedi!

*PAPANDREU, EGE’Yİ KENDİ HAVASAHASI İLAN ETTİ!*
üte yandan *Papandreu*, konuşmasında rutin uçuş yapan Türk uçaklarının da “*Yunan egemenliğini ihlal ettiğini*” iddia etti ve “Türkiye neyi ispatlamak istiyor. Bu hareketler statüyü değiştirmeyecek” dedi. (2) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

*Erdoğan*, *Papandreu*’nun bu suçlamasına da çok sert yanıt verdi: “Kıbrıs sorunlarına ortak çözüm bulursak, karşılıklı sorunlar sona erecektir. Buna değerli dostumun dediği Ege uçuşları da dahil. Biz barış için çabalarken yazılı ve görsel medya ne der diye düşünemeyiz. Gerilimlere yol açmayacak bir *Ege barışını dostum Yorgo ile birlikte sağlayacağız*”. (3) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

*Papandreu*’nun “statü değişmeyecek” dediği, uluslararası hava sahasını, Yunan hava sahası kabul etmiş olduğu ilanıydı aslında… *Neyse ki Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bu konuda bir açıklama yapmış ve Atina’ya “meydanın boş olmadığını” önceden göstermişti:* “Türk Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın *Ege Denizi’nin uluslararası hava sahasında* eğitim uçuşu icra eden F-16 uçaklarına, Yunanistan’ın Tanagra meydanından kalkan M-2000 uçakları tarafından 1 kez önleme yapılmıştır”. (4) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

*“PATRİK ATAMAMIZ YANLIş” JESTİ*
*Erdoğan* esip gürlediği konuşmasında, Patrikhane konusunda da ileride Türkiye’nin elini zayıflatacak bir jest yaptı: “ 1952’den beri Patrikhane’ye kimse gitmezken, pazartesi günü benim yardımcım *Arınç* gitmiştir. Bizim Batı Trakya’daki seçilmiş müftülerimiz hala kabul edilmiyor, atama yapılmıyor. *Patriğin bizim tarafımızdan atanması ne kadar yanlışsa*, Batı Trakya’daki müftünün atanması da yanlıştır”. (5) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

*“DUVAR DEğİL üİT” DüZELTMESİ!*
*Başbakan Erdoğan*, bu konuşmaların yaşandığı açılıştan önceki ortak basın toplantısında da esip gürlemişti! Erdoğan, Türkiye sınırına “duvar” ören Yunanistan’a karşı yine çok sert çıkmıştı: “Türkiye sınırında 12.5 kilometrelik *bir çit söz konusu, bunu duvar olarak nitelemek yanlış*” dedi! (2) (www.ntvmsnbc.com, 8 Ocak 2011)

“*Komşularla sıfır sorun*” temelli AKP dış politikasının batı cephesindeki başarısı işte böyleydi!

*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*NEREDELER?
*
Yasal tutukluluk süreleri dolduğu halde haklarında hüküm verilmediği için serbest kalan ve Batman’da halaylarla karşılanan Hizbullah’ın tepe yöneticileri sırra kadem basmış...

Sanıklar Edip Gümüş ve Cemal Tutar’ın 4 Ocak’taki tahliye kararından sonra imza atmak için bir kez bile karakola gitmedikleri ortaya çıkmış...

Ve... Nerede oldukları da belli değilmiş...

Bu kişilerin Yargıtay’daki duruşma öncesinde İran’a ya da Suriye üzerinden Lübnan’a kaçmış olmalarından endişe ediliyormuş...

Siz yine de endişe etmeyin: Emniyet ve istihbarat yetkilileri, “Sanıklar kontrolümüzde” diye açıklama yapmış!


*****

Madem sanıklar emniyetin ve istihbaratın kontrolünde; o zaman neden bir Allah’ın kulu kollarına girip karakola götürmüyor?

Yoksa karakola götürülmek için ille de eski komutan, yazar veya başsavcı olmak mı gerekiyor?


*****

GüNüN SORUSU

Eski Adana Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Aytaç Durak 10 ay önce yolsuzluk iddiasıyla görevden alındı... 25’i Mülkiye Başmüfettişi olmak üzere 56 müfettiş inceleme yaptı...

Hakkında yolsuzluk suçlamasıyla tek dava açılamadı... 

AKP’li Elazığ Belediye Başkanı hakkında ise Mülkiye Başmüfettişi’nin verdiği rapor ortada ama Başkan Bey hala görevde... Sorum İçişleri Bakanı’na:

Muhalefette olsaydınız böylesine yanlı bir uygulama hakkında ne derdiniz?


*****

Halkı korumak içinmiş...

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik, içkiye getirilen yeni yasakları savunmuş ve “Halkımızı alkolden koruyoruz” demiş... Ah; ne hoş!

Tuzu da yasaklayın Sayın üelik; hem de acilen... Halkımızı damar sertleşmesinden koruyun...

Katı yağları yasaklayın mesela... Kolestrol yapıyor, kalp sağlığına zararlı ...

Beyaz şekeri unutmayın, ha... Sadece ülkemizde 2 milyona yakın şeker hastası var!

Beyaz unu da yasaklayın; obeziteye yol açıyor... Herkes kepekli yesin!

Ama... Silahı yasaklamayın sakın! Yasaklamayın ki; silah lobileri ülkemizdeki siyaseti dizayn etmeye kalkışmasın...

Hatta tepkiler üzerine Meclis’te görüşülmesine ara verilen yasayı da hemen çıkarın, herkese beş silah alma hakkını verin...


***

Birbirimizi kandırmayalım Sayın üelik; siz halkı korumak için yasaklamıyorsunuz alkolü... 

Dini korumak için yasaklıyorsunuz!

Bari bunu açık açık söyleyecek kadar cesur olun... 


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 13 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*'Alevilere hakaret' davasıyla savundu!* 

** 

*Erdoğan'ın o sözlerine dava açılmıştı* 

Erdoğan, hakkındaki davanın reddi için Alevilere hakaret içeren davayı örnek gösterdi

Referandum sürecinde “hayır diyenler darbecidir” yönündeki sözleriyle ilgili yapılan suç duyurusu üzerine, hakkında dava açılan Başbakan Erdoğan mahkemeye savunma gönderdi. Erdoğan savunmasında kendini aklamaya çalışırken Zaman gazetesi aleyhine bir yurttaşın açtığı davayı örnek gösterdi.

*‘Sapık mezhep’ hakareti* 

Erdoğan, gazetedeki bulmacada “Ehlisünnet dışı sapık bir mezhep” şeklindeki soruya “Alevi” yanıtının verildiğini, buna karşı bir yurttaşın kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle dava açtığını ancak bunu mahkemenin reddettiğini anımsattı. Erdoğan bu karardan yola çıkarak davasının reddini istedi.

*Avukatın suç duyurusu* 

Referandumda “hayır” oyu kullandığını belirten avukat Sedat Vural, Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunmuş, Erdoğan’ın sözleriyle kişilik haklarına saldırısının hukuka aykırılığının tespit edilmesini ve tespit kararının yayımlanmasını talep etmişti.

Referandumda “Hayır diyenler darbecidir” yönündeki sözleriyle ilgili yapılan suç duyurusu üzerine hakkında dava açılan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, avukatı aracılığıyla mahkemeye gönderdiği savunmasında bir skandala imza attı. Davanın neden kabul edilmemesi gerektiğini anlatmaya çalışan Erdoğan, Zaman gazetesindeki bir bulmacada “Ehlisünnet dışı sapık bir mezhep” şeklindeki soruya “Alevi” yanıtının verildiğini, buna karşı bir yurttaşın kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle dava açtığını ancak bunu mahkemenin reddettiğini örnek gösterdi. Bu karardan yola çıkan Erdoğan, “Bu bakımdan davacının dava açmada aktif husumet ehliyeti bulunmamaktadır” diyerek davanın reddini istedi.

*‘Sapık bir mezhep’*

Ankara 23. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde görülen davada Başbakan Erdoğan davacı Sedat Vural’ın “evet” veya “hayır” oyu kullanıp kullanmadığını bilmesinin mümkün olmadığını, Vural’ın da bunu kanıtlayamayacağını ileri sürdü. Erdoğan, “Bu bakımdan ispat edilemeyen ve edilmesi de olanaklı olmayan bir iddia soyut beyanın ötesine geçemez” dedi.

Erdoğan, görüşünü desteklemek adına şu skandal örneği verdi: “Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi’ne intikal eden olayda, Zaman gazetesinde yayımlanan bir bulmacada ‘Ehlisünnet dışı sapık bir mezhep’ şeklinde bir soru yer almış, ertesi gün verilen çözümde bu sorunun yanıtının ‘Alevi’ olduğu yayımlanmıştır.

Bir vatandaş açtığı davasında bu yayın nedeni ile kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiğini iddia etmiş, mahkeme ‘Aleviliği(n) bir inanç meselesi olduğu, yayında davacının hedef alınmadığı’ gerekçesiyle davayı reddetmiş, Yargıtay, ‘davacının ebeveyni nedeniyle sözü edilen bir kültür içerisinde yer aldığını, bu kültürü benimseyenlere ya da bu kültürde belli bir mertebeye erişmiş olanlara dava hakkının tanınmasının yansıma yoluyla genişlemesine neden olacağını, dava açmanın ancak kişilik haklarına saldırılan, doğrudan zarara uğrayanlara tanınmış bir hak olduğunu’ kabul etmiştir. (...) Bu bakımdan davacının dava açmada aktif husumet ehliyeti de bulunmamaktadır.”

Nitekim kendisi için sarf edilen daha ağır mahiyetteki ifadelerin yüksek mahkemece eleştiri sınırları içinde sarf edilmiş ifadeler olarak kabul edildiğini aktaran Erdoğan, bununla ilgili Devlet Bahçeli ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu hakkında açtığı davalara işaret etti.

Tuncay üzkan’ın da kendisi hakkında “Bir başbakan ya da bir siyasi parti lideri çıkıp diyorsa ki ‘Bu ülkedeki 25 milyon Alevi İslam dışıdır, sapık mezheptir’ diyorsa o kişi faşisttir” dediğini anımsatan Erdoğan, bunun üzerine açtığı davada üzkan’ın sözlerini mahkemenin hukuka aykırı bulmadığını söyledi. Erdoğan, kendisinin kullandığı ifadelerin, sunduğu tüm örneklerdeki ifadelerin hiçbirisinden daha ağır ve haksız olmadığını, dolayısıyla davanın reddine karar verilmesi gerektiğini söyledi.

*‘Yayımlayanın kusuru’*

Erdoğan, “Bana göre darbe anayasasını savunduklarına göre darbecidir” sözlerinin ise basın yayın organlarında çarpıtılarak “hayır diyen darbecidir” biçiminde yayımlandığını iddia ederek, bunun “yayımlayanların kusuru” olduğunu, kişilik değerlerine saldırı olmadığını ileri sürdü.(Cumhuriyet) 


21.01.2011 09:20 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*BU üLKEDE İNSANLAR YARGILANMAKTAN DEğİL YARGILANMAYI BEKLEMEKTEN KORKUYOR!*

 


15.02.2011 *16:28*

Hürriyet yazarı Fatih üekirge toplumun kaygısına parmak bastı.

*Köşesindeki bugün yazdığı yazının bir bölümü şöyle:*

Polis Soner Yalçın'ın evini bastığında irkildim.

Birkaç yazar arkadaşım aradı.

-Ne oluyor yahu?

Gırtlaklarında düğümlenen sinsi bir korku vardı hepsinin ağzında.

Peki neden korkuluyor?

Suçum yok. Bir suç örgütünün içinde değilim. Hain planlarım da yok.

Neden bu korku peki?

ünümde ekrana boş boş bakarken Planet ekibinden Sevin Turan'ın bir çalışması geldi aklıma.

Yargının Türkiye'de nasıl tutukluluk yaptığını gösteren bir çalışma.
O çalışmaya bakarak bir daha sordum:

-Neden korkuluyor? İnsan adaletten korkar mı?

üünkü bu ülkede artık insanlar adaletten değil tutuklanmaktan korkuyor.
Yargılanmaktan değil yargılanmayı beklemekten bunalıyor.

(...)

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ZAMAN AYARLI DİPLOMASİ!*

 

Libya’daki isyana tepki için şartların oluşmasını bekleyen Erdoğan, Türk askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD’ye de 8 yıldır özür diletemedi...

*Vakti gelince yaparmış*
Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, muhalefetin Libya odaklı eleştirileri üzerine dış politika stratejisinin omurgasını sert bir üslupla özetledi: Biz ne zaman, nerede ve nasıl açıklama yapacağımızı gayet iyi biliriz. Vakti geldiğinde yaparız!

*‘üuval’ kaç yıl bekler?*
Muhalefetİ vizyonsuzlukla suçla-yan Başbakan’ın çıkışı, 4 Temmuz 2003’te Süleymaniye’de Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirilmesi olayını akıllara getirdi. Erdoğan, o zaman da “Vakti gelince gerekli adımı atarız” demişti.

*Acıklama, vakti gelince!*
Başbakan Erdoğan, muhalefetin Libya konusunda verdiği tepkiyi eleştirerek, “Biz ne zaman, nerede ve nasıl açıklama yapacağımızı gayet iyi biliriz. Vakti geldiğinde bunu yaparız. Boş duran yönetim yok” dedi

*Haber : Fatih ERBOZ*

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, partisinin grup toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada, Türkiye’nin, bölgesinde çok önemli gelişmelerin yaşandığı bir süreçten geçtiğini söyledi. Erdoğan, “Yakın çevremizde bir süredir yaşanan halk hareketlerinin dalga dalga yayıldığını, Tunus’ta başlayan olayların önce Mısır’a ardından da Yemen, Bahreyn, Libya, Fas ve Cezayir’e sıçradığını görüyoruz” diye konuştu. Tunus ve Mısır’daki olaylarla ilgili samimi tavsiyelerinin kimi siyasetçiler ve yazarlar tarafından farklı şekilde eleştirildiğini ifade eden Erdoğan, şöyle devam etti: “üzellikle anamuhalefet partisinin genel başkanı, Mısır’ın eski devlet başkanına yaptığımız tavsiyeleri, ‘erken’ olarak nitelendirdi. Ancak Mısır’da ortaya çıkan sonuç karşısında bir kez daha mahkum oldu. Aynı genel başkan, bugün Libya ile ilgili acele açıklamalar yapmamızı bekleyerek, bir yandan kendisiyle çelişiyor bir yandan da dış politika alanında en küçük bir vizyona sahip olmadığın aleni olarak ortaya koyuyor. CHP Genel Başkanı, maalesef daha da ileriye giderek, kendisine sorulan çanak bir soru karşısında ‘ödülün hakkını veriyor Sayın Başbakan’ diyecek kadar sorumsuzca bir açıklama yapıyor.” 

*Sorumlulukla hareket edilmeli*
Libya’da asgari 25 bin civarında Türk vatandaşı, 200’ü aşkın yatırımcı bulunduğunu anlatan Erdoğan, Türkiye’nin, geçmişte olduğu gibi dış politikasında birilerinin peşine takılıp giden, gelişmeleri tribünlerden izleyen, akıntıya göre yol alan, en önemlisi gündemi belirlenen bir ülke de olmadığını söyledi. Erdoğan, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: “Biz ne zaman, nerede ve nasıl açıklama yapacağımızı gayet iyi biliriz. Bunu zamanlamasını kimseden alacağımız talimatla değil, kendi ilgili arkadaşlarımızla, ilgili birimlerimizle en geniş şekilde yapar, vakti geldiğinde bu açıklamaları yaparız. Bu açıklamalar yapılırken de boş duran bir Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yönetimi yok artık. Bu arada yapılan birçok şey, atılan birçok adım var. Bu konuda hiçbir bilgiye sahip olmadığı halde akıl verenlerin yönlendirmesine ihtiyacımız yok. Türkiye’nin alacağı tavır olayların seyrini etkiliyorsa öncelikle bu durumu iyi anlamalı, bunun sorumluluğuyla hareket etmeliyiz.” Erdoğan, konuşmasında CHP’nin yanı sıra MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’ye ağır sözlerle yüklendi.

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, dünkü grup toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada, CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli’yi hedef aldı.

*üuval konusunda sessiz kaldılar*
Libya’daki yaşananlar konusunda “Zamanı gelince gerekli cevabı veririz” diyen Başbakan Erdoğan, 2003 yılındaki askerimizin başına çuval geçirilmesi olayında sessiz kaldı. 4 Temmuz 2003 günü Kuzey Irak’ın Süleymaniye kentinde karargah kurmuş bulunan 11 Türk askeri ve Türkmen mihmandarları, Peşmerge destekli ABD askerleri tarafından başlarına çuval geçirilerek gözaltına alınmışlardı. Süleymaniye’den alınarak Bağdat’a götürülen Türk askerleri sorguya ve işkenceye maruz bırakılmışlardı. 11 Türk askeri toplam 60 saat ABD askerleri tarafından alıkonulmuştu. Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök de başına çuval geçirilen ilk ve tek komutan olarak tarihe geçti.

*Nota dediğiniz müzik notası değil* 
4 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde, Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirilmesine Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan gerekli tepkiyi göstermemişti. üuval krizinin devam ettiği saatlerde, ABD’ye takınılacak tavrı belirlemek için Genelkurmay’la doz ayarı yaptıklarını belirten Erdoğan, “Aklınıza esince nota verilmez” demişti. Erdoğan, ABD’ye protesto notası verilip verilmediği sorusu üzerine ilginç bir benzetme yaparak, şunları söylemişti: “Bakın, nota dediğiniz konu müzik notası değildir. Bunların bir ağırlığı vardır. Aklınıza esince nota verilmez. Bunun altında farklı şeyler olabilir. Bunlar iyice incelenmeden bu tür adımlar atılmaz. Atılması gereken adım neyse, vakti saati geldiğinde atılır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, bu adımı atacak güçte ve kararlılıktadır. ABD ile Türkiye arasında oluşturulmakta olan olumlu hava gölgelenmesin.” Dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül de, olayı “yerel bir olay” ve “yerel bir ABD subayının işgüzarlığı” olarak nitelendirmişti. 


23/02/2011 - 02:44:33 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*ALSANA KOMşULARLA SIFIR SORUN!*

 


27.02.2011 *13:34*

WikiLeaks belgesine göre Bir Türk diplomat, Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev’e “ABD bize baskı yaptı, Yukarı Karabağ sorununu onun için ayırmak üzereydik” dedi.

Yeniçağ gazetesinden Salim Yavaşoğlu’nun haberi şöyle: Wikileaks belgesi, Türkiye’nin komşularıyla “sıfır sorun” politikasındaki *“sorunları” ortaya koydu. Ermenistan’la yakınlaşmayı başlatan dörtlü zirve sonrası ABD’nin Bakü Büyükelçiliği’nce merkeze gönderilen telgrafa göre, Azeriler, Türkiye-Ermenistan yakınlaşmasını “düpedüz ihanet” olarak nitelendirdi. Türkler ise kendilerini Ermeni yakınlaşmasına zorlayan ABD’yi suçladı. Bir Türk diplomat, Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev’e “ABD bize baskı yaptı, Yukarı Karabağ sorununu onun için ayırmak üzereydik”* dedi.

*Uzlaşma sürecine tepki*
Ekim 2009’daki Türkiye-ABD-Rusya-Ermenistan zirvesinden sonra gönderilen “Hizmete üzel” kriptoya “İlham’ı Birlikte Götürmek: Azerbaycan Türkiye-Ermenistan Sürecine Zarar Vermeyi Durdurmaya Nasıl İkna Edilir” başlığı atıldı. Kriptoda Azerbaycan’ın yüksek sesle ve yineleyerek, Türkiye-Ermeni uzlaşma sürecinin, Azerbaycan’ın Ermenistan’la olan anlaşmazlıklardaki pozisyonunu zayıflatma potansiyeli taşıdığından şikayet ettiği belirtildi. Kriptoda şöyle denildi: “Bakü’nün Türkiye-Ermeni sürecine karşı politikasının altında Yukarı Karabağ politikası yatıyor. Azeriler, Türkiye’nin Yukarı Karabağ sorununda hiçbir kazanım olmadan bu manivelayı kaldırmaya istekli olması düpedüz ihanet olarak görülüyor.”

*Aliyev sattığına inanıyor*
Kriptoda “Azeriler Türkiye-Ermenistan sürecinin Yukarı Karabağ barış sürecinde ilerlemeyi de teşvik edeceğine ilişkin mesajımızı almıyor” denilirken, “Azerbaycan’ın Türkiye’ye negatif tepkisi Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün, Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı Aliyev’e dostça olmayan muamelesiyle tahrik oldu. Aliyev, Türklerin bir danışma nezaketi bile göstermeden aylar önce sattığına inanıyor” ifadesi yer aldı. Kriptoda, Türklerin kendilerini bu uzlaşma sürecine zorladıkları için Amerikalıları suçladığı belirtilere, *“Yani ihanet duygusu ABD’ye de uzanıyor”* denildi. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın 13 Mayıs’ta gerçekleştirdiği Bakü ziyaretinde “Türkiye’nin Yukarı Karabağ sorunu çözülmedikçe sınırı açmayacağı*” açıklaması yaptığı anımsatılan kriptoda, “Aliyev veda ziyaretini yapan Büyükelçi’ye, Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı üeviköz’ün kendisine bilgilendirmede bulunduğunu ve Türkiye’nin ABD’den gelen yoğun baskı nedeniyle Yukarı Karabağ konusuyla bağlantıyı kesme taahhüdü vermek üzere olduğunu anlattı”* ifadeleri yer aldı.
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Bu Pankart Türk Siyaset Tarihine Girer* 



AKP teşkilatlarının İstanbul'da astığı pankartlar siyaset kadar komedi sanatı adına da incelenmesi gereken örnekler sunuyor. ümraniye'de Başbakan Erdoğan pankart aracılığı ile şöyle sesleniyor : 

*"Her vatandaşın yaşam biçimi benim namusumdur, güvencem altındadır"*

*"İleri demokrasi" de artık vatandaşların yaşam biçimi Anayasa, yasaların değil, bir faninin güvencesi altında.* Hepimiz Erdoğan'ın kanatları altında sığabilir miyiz bilmiyoruz ama müritlerinin şeyhlerini yanlış yöne uçurduğunun bir başka kanıtı ise aşağıdaki pankart...

Bu pankart Cüneyt Zapsu'nun ABD'de sarfettiği , _"bu adamı deliğe süpürmeyin"_ incisi ile daha bir anlam kazanıyor. 

Türk siyasi tarihine geçecek aşağıdaki bu pankarta bir de siz gözatın.

*Açık İstihbarat*




*26 şubat 2011 üsküdar*



*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 28 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*Utanın, utanın! Bu ayıp hepinize yeter...*


Hatırlayın esip gürlemişlerdi!

Kıyametleri koparmışlardı!

Tehdit üstüne tehditler savurmuşlardı!

Devlet özrü olmazsa İsrail bizim gözümüzde bitti demişlerdi.

Elçimizi geri çekip güya gözdağı vermişlerdi.

Bütün bunlar biliyorsunuz Gazze baskınından hemen sonra yaşandı.

9 Türkğün İsrail komandoları tarafından öldürülmesine başta Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan olarak tam kadro feveran etmişlerdi.

Ve önceki gün:

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül altın yaldızlı bir davetiye gönderiyor! 

Kime mi?

şimon Perezğe!

O kim mi?

İsrailğin Cumhurbaşkanı!

Ne mi var davetiyede?

şeref konuğu olarak İstanbulğda ağırlama var!

İyi de Sayın Abdullah Gül bu davet devlet olarak tükürdüğümüzü yalamak değil mi?
Bu davet Türkiyeğnin onurunu ayağa düşürmek değil mi?

Bu davet Türkiyeğnin caydırıcılığına darbe vurmak değil mi?

Kim bu olandan sonra Türkiyeğyi kaale alır?

Kim bu yapılandan sonra Türkiyeğyi umursar ve saygılı davranır.

Söyleyin Sayın Gül; şimon Perez ya da İsrail özür diledi de bizim mi haberimiz olmadı!

Böyle bir şey yani özür yok ise bu davet niçin?

üzür şartı koşuldu ise bu çark ediş niye?

Ne hakkınız var Türkiyeğnin itibarını iki paralık etmeye?

Bu yapılan iki yüzlülük değil mi?

Demek ki sizin derdiniz ölen vatandaşlarımız ya da Türkiyeğnin itibarı değil, hadiseyi siyaseten istismar imiş!

üyle değilse cevap verin Sayın Gül niçin çağırdınız Perezği!

Medyağya bakıyorsunuz tek bir satır yok!

Sözde Siyonist avcıları bile gıkını çıkarmıyor!

Peki ya Tayyip Erdoğan o niye susuyor?

Belli ki şimon Perez daveti olayını Cumhurbaşkanı ile beraber kararlaştırmışlar.

Hepsini anladım da İHH isimli o örgüt niye dut yemiş bülbül kesildi acaba?

Bu suskunlukla kanıtlanmıştır ki sizin derdiniz Filistin halkı değil, onların dramını istismardır.

Değilse Gazze olayında olduğu gibi meydanlara neden çıkmazsın ey İHH?

Son bir şey:

Ey sevgili okur bu bezirgan tayfa Mayıs ayının ortasında Gazze olayının sene-i devriyesini bahane edip yeni bir tiyatronun peşinde!

Amaçları seçime yakın bu işi oya tahvil etmek!

Ey CHP, ey MHP, ey diğer muhalefet, çıkın ortaya indirin bu maskeyi!

Not: ünceki günkü yazımıza binaen Ercan Karakaş aradı ve CHPğde genel başkanlık gibi bir hesabın içinde olmadığını ve olmayacağını, tersine Kılıçdaroğluğna her zaman tam destek vereceğini söyledi.


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 3 Nisan 2011


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=17653

----------


## bozok

*SEHVEN TATMİN OLMAK*

18 Nisan 2011



27 Mart 2011 Pazar günü yapılan Yükseköğretime Geçiş Sınavı’na (YGS) bir milyon yediyüzbin öğrenci katılmıştır. Sınava girenlerin anneleri, babaları, kardeşleri ile birlikte yaklaşık sekiz milyon insan, bu sınava odaklanmıştır. Her aile, gözbebekleri olan çocukları için, bütün varlıklarını seve seve harcarlar; çocuklarına daha iyi bir eğitim, daha iyi bir iş, daha iyi bir hayat sağlamak için çalışırlar.

ülkemizde yıllardan beri eğitim çok kötü koşullarda verilmektedir. Bugün üniversite öncesinde çocuklarımıza kendi tarihimizden, Ulusal Kurtuluş Savaşımıza, vatandaşlık bilincinden, düşünme alışkanlığına kadar bilgi ve yetenekleri veremiyoruz. Yaşadığı toplum ile dünyayı sorgulayamayan ve düşünmeyi öğretemeyen bir eğitim sistemi ile nasıl iyi vatandaş, iyi insan yetiştirilebilir?*Böylesine zayıf yetişen çocuklarımız üniversiteye girebilmek için ezberciliğe dayalı, çoktan seçmeli ve neyi, nasıl ölçtüğü belli olmayan birtakım testlerden oluşan bir sınavla karşılaşıyor.* Yıllardır hemen hemen herkesin benimsemediği bu sınav sistemine karşı, ciddi ve tutarlı bir seçenek henüz geliştirilememiştir. üocuklarımızın okul öncesinden başlayarak gözlemlenmelerinin, çeşitli kriterlerle değerlendirilmelerinin, yeteneklerine ve isteklerine göre desteklenmelerinin, bütün bunların sonucuna göre de ilgili eğitim kurumlarına yönlendirilmelerinin çok daha verimli, başarılı ve doğru sonuçlar vereceği bir sistem üzerinde çalışılması gerekmektedir.

Ancak bugünkü sistem sonucunda ülçme Seçme Yerleştirme Merkezi’nin (üSYM) yaptığı tüm sınavların düzgün, objektif ve güvenilir olması toplum açısından çok önemlidir. üSYM’nin yaptığı sınavlar özellikle son on beş yıldır bazı kuşkulara neden olmaktadır. Geçen yıl Kamu Personeli Seçme Sınavı’nın (KPSS) kopya iddiaları nedeniyle tekrarlanmasından sonra, bu yıl yapılan YGS ile ilgili olarak da şifre skandalı ortaya çıkmıştır. Tekrarlanan KPSS’den sonra kurum yeniden yapılandırılmış, tüm çalışanlar yenilenmiş, sınavlarda çok sıkı güvenlik önlemleri alındığı açıklanmıştır.


ünceki yılların aksine bu yıl YGS soru kitapçığının gazetelerde yayınlanması için her bir gazeteden 170.000 TL istenmesi şaşırtıcıdır. YGS soruları sadece hükümete bağlı TRT televizyonunda yayınlanmıştır. 17 farklı okulda sadece altı bin bayan öğrencinin sınava girmesi de şaşırtıcıdır. Birçok ildeki cemaatlere ait dersanelerde şifrelerin dağıtıldığı kulaktan kulağa dolaşmaktadır. Soru kitapçığında “Temel Matematik Testi”nde yer alan sorularda, soruyu ve seçenekleri hiç okumadan belirtilen şifre uygulanarak, 40 sorudan 36 tanesi için hemen doğru yanıtın bulunabildiği anlaşılmıştır.
YGS gibi seçme amacıyla kullanılmak üzere uygulanan testlerde, konu ile anlam birliğinin sağlanması, soruların kolaydan zora doğru sıralanması ve sayılarla ifade edilen yanıt seçeneklerinin küçükten büyüğe ya da büyükten küçüğe doğru sıralanması ilkeleri göz ardı edilmiştir. Bu temel ölçme ilkelerine uygun olarak hazırlanan bir testteki soruları yanıtlayan adayların başarısı ile aynı soruları içeren ancak tekniğe uygun bir formda sunulmamış olan bir testi yanıtlayan adayların başarısı arasında çok büyük farklılıkların olduğu bilimsel bir gerçektir. Bazı adayların lehine, bazı adayların ise aleyhine sonuçlar doğuracağı açık olan, “*her adaya özgü bir soru kitapçığı*” uygulaması adı altında, akademik açıdan kabulü mümkün olmayan bir uygulamaya gidilmiştir. üünkü bir milyon yediyüzbin ayrı kitapçık için bu ilkelerin gerçekleştirilmesi mümkün değildir. üok açıkça görülmektedir ki, YGS’de ölçme ve değerlendirmenin vazgeçilmez bazı bilimsel temel ilkeleri gözetilmemiştir.

Ortaya çıkan bu iddialardan sonra özellikle üSYM başkanı ve bağlı kuruluşları Meteksan yetkililerinin yaptıkları çelişkili açıklamalar, inandırıcı olmadıkları gibi, kafaları daha da karıştırmıştır. Ama bu çelişkili açıklamalar, devletin üst yöneticilerinde bir tatmin olgusu doğurmuş, belki de yandaşlarının bu şifrelerle hak etmedikleri üniversitelere, özellikle askeri okullara girmesi karşısında haz duymalarına neden olmuştur. Hükümet tarafından yenilenen üSYM kadrosu, yaptıkları ilk sınavı yüzlerine, gözlerine bulaştırarak, büyük bir sahtekarlığa imza atmışlardır.

üSYM Başkanı Ali Demir, yaptığı tutarsız açıklamaların ardından sınava giren öğrencilere elektronik ileti ile gönderdiği mektupla sehven (yanlışlıkla) şifreleme yapıldığını kabul ettiği halde, sınavın iptal edilmemesi konusunda ısrarlı tavrını sürdürmektedir. Ayrıca mektubunda “*şunu da bilmenizi isteriz ki sizlerin heyecan ve duyarlılığınız üzerinden kamuoyunu karamsarlığa yöneltmek isteyenler hakkında gerekli inceleme, soruşturma ve yasal işlemler yapılmaktadır*” diyerek, haklarını aramak isteyenleri tehdit etmekte ve hukuk devleti ilkelerini yok saymaktadır.

YGS’deki bu skandalın ardından önce Abdullah Gül, “*üSYM Başkanı ile konuştum, tatmin edici buldum*” dedi. Sonra Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Nimet üubukçu, YüK Başkanı Yusuf Ziya üzcan da “tatmin olduk” dediler. Son olarak Başbakan da üSYM’nin açıklamalarını tatmin edici bularak, yapılan eylemlerin provokatif olduğunu söyledi. Bu açıklamaların hepsi, devlet ciddiyetinden uzak, sorumsuzluk ve hatta yanlışı örtme çabasıyla yapılmıştır.

Devlet Denetleme Kurulu adına üSYM’nin 2011 yılına kadar olan işlemlerini inceleyen Sayıştay Başdenetçisi Ferhat Gündüz, hazırladığı 60 sayfalık raporunda, üSYM’nin son yıllardaki yaptığı bütün ihale, alım ve satımların neredeyse tamamında usulsüzlük yapıldığını vurgulamıştır. Raporda üSYM ile Meteksan personellerinin iç içe çalışması sonucunda, hukuki açıdan suç olan unsurların iki tarafın birim müdürleri ve personeli tarafından kapatıldığı iddia edilmiştir. üeşitli sınavlarda soru kağıtlarına sonradan müdahale edildiği ileri sürülerek, üSYM personelinin mal varlıklarının mutlaka incelenmesi gerektiğini vurgulanmıştır. Raporda üSYM personelinin çocuklarının neredeyse tamamının yüksek puanlı yerleri kazandıkları, bu konuda mutlaka inceleme yapılması gerektiği de bildirilmiştir. Başta KPSS olmak üzere bazı sınavlarda birçok kişinin yanıt kağıtları üzerinde oynama yapıldığı kuşkuları bulunmaktadır.

*şu anda görünen sorun YGS olsa da, üSYM her yıl ortalama 40 sınav yapmaktadır ve bu sınavlara yaklaşık beş milyon kişi girmektedir. Bu kişiler ilköğretim öğrencileri, lise öğrencileri, üniversite mezunları, hakim, savcı, kaymakam ve polis adayları, Tıpta Uzmanlık Eğitimi Sınavı’na (TUS) giren doktorlar, kamudaki kariyer mesleklerini amaçlayan üniversite mezunlarıdır.* 

*Güvenilirliğini yitirmiş bir kurumun yapacağı tüm sınavlar şaibeye açıktır ve toplumda büyük kuşkulara neden olacaktır.*

Bugünküne benzeyen davranışlar *2010 yılında yapılan KPSS’de de sergilenmişti, ancak daha sonra gerçekler ortaya çıkınca, sınavı iptal etmek zorunda kalmışlardı.* 

Siyasi iktidar sadece kurumları değil, fertleri de dönüştürmek istemekte ve Cumhuriyet’in yarattığı nesilden rövanş alma adına hiç bir şeyden çekinmemektedir. Sınav için bunları yapan zihniyetin, Haziran ayındaki seçimlerde neler yapabileceğini düşünmek ve ona göre önlem almak gerekmektedir.

Günlerdir yurdun her yerinde öğrenciler başta olmak üzere, aileler, öğretmenler ve akademisyenler YGS skandalını protesto etmek için eylemler yapmaktadırlar. *Antalya’da yapılan protesto eyleminde, bir vali yardımcısı haklarını arayan gençleri yuhalayarak ve fotoğraflarını çekerek tepki göstermiştir. İleri demokrasinin vali yardımcısı, makamını, görevini ve sorumluluğunu unutarak bir yerlere ve birilerine şirin gözükmeye çalışmaktadır.*

*İleri demokrasi olan bir ülkede, bu skandalın sonucunda Milli Eğitim Bakanı başta olmak üzere, YüK ve üSYM başkanlarının derhal istifa etmeleri gerekir. Ancak bu kişiler, olayı örtbas etmek için her çareye başvurmaktadırlar. Fakat mızrak çuvala sığmamaktadır, gerçekler bütün toplum tarafından çok açık şekilde görülmektedir. Kısa sürede bu kuşkuyu kaldırmak ve skandalı çözmek için yapılması gereken; YGS’nin iptal edilerek, Haziran ayında yapılacak olan Lisans Yerleştirme Sınavı (LYS) ile birlikte yapılmasıdır. Yaşanan bütün bu olaylar, AKP iktidarının Türkiye’yi getirdiği durumun özetidir. şimdi akıllara şu soru gelmektedir: Bu skandalın ardından hep birlikte koro halinde tatmin olanlar, acaba sehven tatmin olmuşlardır denebilir mi?*

*Suay KARAMAN*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*Herkesi böldü, sıra öğrencilere geldi!..*




**
 
 
CHP’nin eski lideri Deniz Baykal, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın eylem yapan öğrencilere “Karşılarına 5 bin, 10 bin genç koyarız” sözlerini değerlendirdi: Ne kadar ayıp şeyler, ne kadar yakışıksız şeyler... Herkesi böldü, sıra öğrencileri bölmeye geldi! 
*Sıra öğrencileri bölmede*
Eski CHP Genel Başkanı ve Antalya Milletvekili adayı Deniz Baykal, CHP Antalya milletvekili adayları ile toptancı halini ziyaret etti. üreticiler ve komisyoncularla sohbet eden Baykal, gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Baykal, bir soru üzerine Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, “Ergenekon’un üye kayıt ofisini bulamayanlar, şimdi kendi parti çatıları altında, Ergenekon’un irtibat ofisini açmaya karar verdiler” sözlerini değerlendirdi. Baykal, şöyle konuştu: “Bunlar boş laflar, ucuz laflar. Başbakan oraya buraya kara çalıyor ya... Yani on parmağında on kara Başbakanın, önüne gelene saldırıyor. Bunu da siyaset zannediyor. Bir Başbakana bu üslup yakışmıyor. Başbakanın ağırbaşlı, ciddi, söylediği sözde güvenilir olması lazım. Ona buna saldırarak, onu bunu suçlayarak bir yere varacağını sanıyor. Başbakanın bu üslubundan millet artık bıktı.” “Başbakan, eylem yapan öğrenciler için, ‘Biz de karşılarına 5 bin, 10 bin genç koyarız’ dedi. Bunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?” sorusu üzerine de Baykal, “Ne kadar ayıp şeyler, ne kadar yakışıksız şeyler. Herkesi böldü, sıra öğrencileri bölmeye geldi” ifadelerini kullandı.  
*Buna bir çözüm gerekiyor*
YSK’nın veto ettiği adaylarla ilgili bir soru üzerine ise Baykal, kararın Türkiye’nin bir yönetim krizi ile karşı karşıya bulunduğunu açıkça ortaya koyduğunu savundu. Baykal, şunları söyledi: “Bu bir krizdir ve seçimin hakkaniyetini, adaletini çok ciddi şekilde tahrip etmiştir. Buna mutlaka bir çözüm gerekir. Ne yapılacaktır? Türkiye bu kadar birbirinden kopuk, tutarsız şekilde yönetiliyor olamaz. Doğru dürüst sınav yapamıyoruz, doğru dürüst seçim yapamıyoruz, milletvekilleri aday olamıyor. Hata olduğunu önceden ilan et de hiç olmazsa aday olmasın. Onu da yapmayacaksın. Tuzak mı kuruyoruz, engel mi çıkarıyoruz? Ne kadar yanlış, ayıp, yakışıksız. Başbakanın bu mu ustalık dönemi?”

19/04/2011 - 22:24:47 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Hadi Canım Sen de!*


Bendeniz; bazen o da bir rastlantı sonucu, Sayın Bay Recep Beyimizi dinlediğim ve de yazılı basınımızdaki beyanlarını okuduğum zaman dehşetler içersinde kalıyorum.

Yürütmenin başı iken, kendisini bir davanın Baş Savcısı ilan etmesinin sonuçlarını gördük! 

Yürü yavrum yürü, sana el ne karışır/benim Müddeihususiyelerim basılmamış kitaplara da garışır! 

Basılmamış kitapları Polis te BASABİLİR! Nitekim BASMIşTIR DA!

Dinimize, dilimize ve de ulusal bütünlüğümüze düşman bir çakma din ulemasının iç yüzünü açıklayan yayımlanmamış kitaplar için namusları ve bilimsel onurları mücessem gerçek din bilginlerimizin evleri 12 (ONİKİ) saat aramaya tabi tutuldu. 

Kitap taslaklarına da polis el koydu. Hem de polis o taslakları okuyarak el koydu. Demek ki, suçlamaları yönlendiren polisler oluyor demektir!

Bu sefer de Sayın Recep Beyimiz:

_“Ben yargının işine karışmam, yargı da benim işime karışmasın!”_ 

Buyurdu. Hoppala yavrum yeniden yaz geldi/KHKARARNAME İüİN MECLİSE NİYAZ GELDİ! 

Anayasamıza göre 

_:”İDARENİN HER TüRLü EYLEM VE İşLEMLERİ YARGI DENETİMİNE TABİDİR!”_ 

Ve de:

Anayasamızın 138’inci maddesinin 4’üncü fıkrası ne günler için kabul edilmişti: hem de %92.07 oy ile!

_“138/4.”YASAMA VE YüRüTME ORGANLARI İLE İDARE, MAHKEME KARARLARINA UYMAK ZORUNDADIR; BU ORGANLAR VE İDARE, MAHKEME KARARLARINI HİüBİR SURETTE DEğİşTİREMEZ VE BUNLARIN YERİNE GETİRİLMESİNİ GECİKTİREMEZ.”_

Anayasamızı baştan sona bir eyice yeniden okudum.

Sayın Recep Beyimizin haklı olduğunu gördüm!

Anayasamızın hiçbir maddesinde: *”Sayın Recep Bey’e hiçbir Devlet Organı karışamaz!”* Diyen bir maddesinin olmadığını gördüm.

Bu nedenle de yukarıdaki yazımın bir cehalet eseri olduğuna oybirliği ile karar verdim!


*Kaynak:* Osman Türkoğuz - Blogspot



*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 15 Nisan 2011

----------


## bozok

*Libya, Mısır ve Suriye’den hiçbir farkımız kalmadı* 

 
Biri çıkıp da “Erdoğan’ın 8 yıllık başbakanlığı sırasında söylediği en vahim söz hangisidir?” diye sorsa, tereddütsüz önceki günkü sözlerini örnek gösterirdim.
Hani Başbakan’ın “Gençlerin hissiyatını malzeme haline getirmek, açık söylüyorum ahlaksızlıktır. Taksim’de bin kişiyi yürütmek problem değil. Biz de kalkarız onların karşısına 5 bin 10 bin tane genci koyarız. Ama biz gerilimden yana değiliz” sözlerini.
Bir ülkede gençleri birbirine düşürmek, çocukları siyasete alet etmek ve bundan çıkar ummak için söylenebilecek en vahim sözler bunlar bana göre.
üğrencilerin “hayallerinin çalınmasına tepki” olarak yaptıkları gösterinin karşısına yine aynı yaşta gençleri “şiddet unsuru” olarak çıkarma düşüncesi insanın yüreğini daraltıyor.
Daha hafızalardan silinemeyecek kadar taze olayları hatırlatmak istiyorum. Tunus, Mısır, Libya, Yemen ve sonra da Suriye’de olaylar patlak verdiğinde Erdoğan hemen müdahil olmuştu.
Kendini Müslüman ülkelerin ağabeyi gibi gören Erdoğan nasihatlere başlamış ve ülkelerinde karışıklık yaşayan liderlere “Halkın sesini dinleyin, demokrasi yolundan sapmayın” çağrısında bulunmuştu.
Ne yazık ki bu ülkelerin liderleri Erdoğan’ın nasihatini dinlemediler ve gösteri yapanların karşısına kendi yandaşlarını koydular. Mısır’daki Mübarek buna rağmen direnmedi.
Ama Libya lideri direniyor. Kendisini eleştirenlerin karşısına yandaşlarını çıkarıyor. üatışmaları körüklüyor. Ki zaten işte bu nedenle bir iç savaş tehdidi altındaki Libya’da katliamları önlemek için Birleşmiş Milletler devreye girdi.
Benzeri bir durum Suriye’de yaşanıyor. Bu ülkenin devlet başkanı da Tayyip Erdoğan’ın “halkın sesini dinle” nasihatine uymuyor ve protestocuların karşısına kendisini destekleyenleri itiyor.
Dışarıda “çok demokrat” olan Erdoğan, sıra Türkiye’ye gelince neden şahinleşiyor? Neden tıpkı nasihat ettiği Mübarek, Kaddafi ve Esat’ın durumuna düşerek “kendinden yana olanları meydana sürmeye” kalkıyor?
üstelik Erdoğan’ın “karşılarına 10 bin öğrenci koyarız” diye tehdit ettiği öğrenciler iktidarı devirmeye kalkışmıyor ki. üSYM Başkanı’nın hata üzerine hata yaparak öğrencilerin hayallerinin çalınmakta olduğu sinyalini vermesini protesto ediyorlar.
Her şeyin ötesinde, üSYM skandalı patlak verdiğinde kimsenin aklına hükümeti suçlamak gelmemişti. Hükümet bu işe bazı bakanların ve sözcülerin “Bu, hükümeti devirmek için hazırlanan bir komplonun parçasıdır” demesiyle bizzat kendisi daldı.
Seçim korkusu galiba Erdoğan’a demokrasiyi ve hukuku unutturuyor.


*Can ATAKLI /* VATAN GZT. / 19 Nisan 2011

----------


## bozok

*Polat Alemdar mısın sen?*



Sanki 74 milyonluk Büyük Türkiye’nin Başbakanını değil de Kurtlar Vadisi dizisinin Polat Alemdar’ını izliyoruz.

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan şifre hırsızlığı ile hakları gasp edilen masum gençlere ve hatta topluma meydan okuyor.

Tepemi attırmayın 5-10 bin genci Taksim’e yığarım diyor.

Evet açıktan posta atıp tehdit salıyor!

Söyler misiniz böyle birinin yönettiği bir ülkede sosyal barış olabilir mi?

Olamayacağı için de Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yönetime gelmesiyle beraber ülke adeta cephelere bölündü!

Hem hak arayan o gençlere bu kin niye?

Ortada açık ve net bir istikbal hırsızlığı yani skandal var.

Sen Başbakan olarak bu rezilliğin üstüne gideceğine feryat eden öğrenciyi hedefe oturtuyorsun!

Gazze’ye yardım tiyatrosu hadisesinde binlerin Taksim’e akmasına ses çıkarmayan sen, ne oldu da şimdi 17’lik çocukların hak aramasına tahammül edemiyorsun?

O gün Taksim’e çıkanlar yoldaşlarındı, bugünküler ise değil de ondan değil mi?

Bu arada Erdoğan’ı dizi oyuncusu Polat Alemdar’a benzeterek o karakterin hakkını yemek de istemem!

Polat Alemdar rol icabı bile olsa hep mazlumdan yanadır.

Mesela Irak’a ve İsrail’e gidip ırzına geçilen on binlerce Müslüman hanımefendinin sanal olsa da intikamını aldı.

Oysa Tayyip Erdoğan mümin hanımların ırzına geçen Amerikan askerlerinin başarılı olması için duacı olduğunu bütün dünyaya ilan etmişti.

Demem o ki Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Polat Alemdarlığa soyunması bile garibe, yetime, çaresize karşıdır.

Başbakanımız yumurta atan, hak arama adına yürüyen öğrenciye, ürünüm para etmiyor diyen çiftçiye, konvoyuna laf atan çocuğa ejderha kesiliyor da, iş Rasmussen’in NATO’ya adaylığına geldiğinde angajmanına rağmen anında çark ediyor, askerimize çuval geçiren ABD’ye nota verilmesi önerisiyle eğleniyor. Kabile reisi ile asla görüşmem dediği Barzani’nin yanına Okyanus ötelerinden aldığı emirle koşa koşa gidebiliyor.

Evet dizi karakteri Polat Alemdar’ın bile bir çizgisi ve tutarlılığı var da Erdoğan’ın yoktur.

Ve heyhat Türkiye’yi 9 yıldır bu adam yönetiyor!

 
*Sabahattin üNKİBAR /* YENİüAğ GZT. / 20 Nisan 2011


*http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=17910*

----------


## bozok

*Organize suç örgütü çalışıyor*



Organize ve tam techizatlı bir suç örgütü var... Bu şebeke siyasetçiler, generaller ve benzeri ünlü kişileri izleyerek ses ve görüntü kayıtları yapıyor. Bu kayıtlar kritik zamanlarda internete düşürülüyor. Siyasetin yönü değiştiriliyor.

Deniz Baykal böyle bir kaset komplosuna kurban gitti.

TSK mensupları hakkında sık sık böyle bantlar yayınlanıyor.

Son olarak 4 MHP’li yönetici aynı tezgahın kurbanı oldular.

Acaba Balyoz ve Ergenekon davalarındaki düzmece kanıtları da aynı merkez mi üretiyor? Muhtemeldir... Yasadışı telefon dinlemelerini de bu çetenin yapıyor olması muhtemeldir.

üetenin özelliği mi?

Son üç yıldır sayısız görüntü ve ses kaydı internete düşürüldüğü halde yakalanmamıştır...

Bir başka özelliği... üete sürekli AKP muhaliflerine tuzak kurmaktadır.

Başbakan bir kez olsun özel hayatlara yönelik bu şantajları kınamadı... 

Aksine Erdoğan bu korsanlığı seçim meydanlarında diğer partileri karalamak için kullanıyor.

Yani Erdoğan bu çeteden rahatsız olmadığı gibi yaptığı üretimden de memnundur...

Bir siyasetçinin yasadışı yollarla elde edilmiş bu malzemeyi kullanması suçtur.

Ancak böyle suçlar Başbakan’ın umurunda olmadığı gibi zaten bir savcının bu suçu kovuşturması da gerçekçi bir beklenti değildir...

Uzun sözün kısası.. Yasadışı kayıtlarla şantaj malzemesi üzeren çete iktidar tarafından korunmaktadır... Hatta bir ortak çalışma söz konusudur...

şantaj kasetleri üretmek hem suçtur hem ahlaksızlık...

Peki bunları seçim meydanlarında kullanmak nedir?

Onun adını da siz koyunuz...


*Melih Aşık /* Milliyet Gzt. / 12 Mayıs 2011

http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=18223

----------


## bozok

*İşte müthiş bir Türkiye gerçeği!* 

 
Her ilin bir “protokol” listesi vardır. Resmi törenlere, davetlere, kutlamalara ya da karşılamalara katılan il yöneticileri, bu protokol listelerine göre sıraya girer.
Gaziantep’in protokol listesi de şöyle:
***
1) Vali
2) TBMM üyeleri
3) Garnizon Komutanı
4) Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı
5) Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı
6) Adalet Komisyonu Başkanı
7) Bölge İdare Mahkemesi Başkanı
8-10) Rektörler.
11) Baro Başkanı
12) Rektör Yardımcıları ve İlde Fakültesi Bulunan Dekanlar
13) Vali Yardımcıları
14) İl Hukuk İşleri Müdürü
15) İl Jandarma Komutanı
16) İl Emniyet Müdürü
17) Polis Meslek Yüksek Okulu Müdürü
18-20) Kaymakamlar
21-23) İlçe belediye başkanları
24) MİT Bölge Başkanı
25) Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanları
26) İdare Mahkemesi Başkanı
27) Vergi Mahkemesi Başkanı 
28) Cumhuriyet Savcıları
29) Adli ve İdari Yargı Hakimleri
30) Noter Odası Başkanı
31) Noter Odası Yöneticileri
32) AK Parti İl Başkanı 
***
Bu liste devam ediyor ama gerisini yayınlamıyorum.
üünkü buraya kadar olan bölüm bana yeter...
AKP İl Başkanı kaçıncı sırada?
Otuz iki...
Siz öyle sanın!
Aile ve Sosyal Politikalar Bakanı Fatma şahin’in Gaziantep Valiliği’ni ziyareti sırasında AKP İl Başkanı Ahmet Uzer birinci sıraya geçmiş!
Diğer zevat ise; listeye uygun bir şekilde onun solunda yer almış!
***
Sakın AKP İl Başkanı Ahmet Uzer’e kızmayın, onu eleştirmeyin...
üünkü o, fiili gerçeği protokol gerçeğine dönüştürmüş sadece!
“Bu kenti ben yönetirim arkadaş, herkesin amiriyim. Benden habersiz kuş uçmaz Gaziantep’te” demek istemiş!
Gaziantepliler değil, “Bay 32 Numara”nın soluna geçmeyi kendilerine yediren ilk 31 utansın!
Sessiz kalmışlar, tepki göstermek bile gelmemiş akıllarına...
Bunun için utansınlar...
Peki; utanırlar mı?
Tabii tabii...
***
İşte size bir Türkiye gerçeği!
Koskoca devlet erkanı bu halde!
İster ağlayın, ister bu sayfayı kesip, yelpaze yapın...
Bu sıcaklarda en azından biraz olsun serinlersiniz!
***
*TASARRUF!*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, partisinin il başkanlarıyla yaptığı toplantıda vatandaşlara ekonomik kriz döneminde nasıl davranmaları gerektiğini anlatmış:
“Diyelim ki iki seçenek çıktı önünüze... Bir araba, bir de satın almak istediğiniz bir ev... Arabayı almayın diyorum. Sizin için israf olur. Evi alacaksınız, kiradan kurtulacaksınız. Bence bu dönemde lüks bir eve de girme... Verim ekonomisinin gerekliliği bunu ifade ediyor!”
***
AKP‘liler kaygılanmasın; Başbakan bu sözleri her biri lüks, hatta havuzlu villalarda yaşayıp beşer, onar arabası bulunan kendi partisinin yöneticilerine değil, biz sıradan vatandaşlara söyledi...
“Sıradan” olmayan tüm vatandaşlar, özellikle AKP‘liler alıştıkları lüks içinde yaşamaya devam edebilirler!
***
*GüNüN SORUSU*
İngiltere’de yaşayan Türkler, yedi kente yayılan yağmaya karşı birleşmiş ve oturdukları mahalleri sopalarla, döner bıçaklarıyla savunmuş... Sorum ayrılıkçılara:
Sizce Londra’da yaşayan o insanlar evlerini korumak için bir araya gelirken neden, “Sen Kürt’sün ben Türk... O Sünni, bu Alevi” diye kamplaşmayı akıllarına bile getirmediler?
***
*Beşiktaş’taki ciddiyetsizlik!*
“İnternet Andıcı” davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız dün sabah avukatı ile birlikte Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi‘ne gitmiş...
Yaklaşık yarım saat adliye bahçesinde bekletilmiş...
Sonra birisi avukatına demiş ki, “şimdi gidin, öğleden sonra gelin!”
Onlar da denileni yapmış...
***
General ya da değil...
Bir mahkeme, bir şüpheli hakkında yakalama kararı verince kolluk kuvvetlerine düşen tek görev vardır:
Görüldüğü yerde gözaltına almak!
Ama bizimkiler, kendi ayağı ile gelen sanığı gönderiyorlar!
Lütfen düşünün; ya Hasan Iğsız, sokakta avare avare dolaşmaya “mahkÃ»m edildiği” o beş saatte bilinmeyen birileri tarafından kaçırılsaydı... O zaman, “Teslim olmadı” diye hakkında işlem yapılmayacak mıydı?
***
Görünen köy kılavuz istemiyor; Beşiktaş Adliyesi birilerinin babalarının çiftliğine döndü!
Tamam kardeşim; yetkiniz var, ama yasalarda yazdığı kadarıyla!
Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan bir sanığı dalga geçer gibi, “şimdi git iki saat sonra gel” diye geri gönderme yetkisini size hangi yasa veriyor?
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’na soruyorum:
Sayın Başsavcım; bu ne ciddiyetsizliktir?



*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 10.08.2011 20:38

----------

